#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-30
<cartel_> yay
<cartel_> congrats on the quick turnaround for msn bug
<cartel_> Riddell: but my bugs still arent fixed ;) do you want me to work on kdevelop sometime?
<Riddell> cartel_: sure
<Riddell> cartel_: check to see that Debian doesn't have better packages first
<cartel_> i did, read bug report, its fixed in sid
<cartel_> debian packages Just Work(tm), universe packages Almost Work
<Riddell> cartel_: which problem?
<cartel_> missing SVN support and bung help browser
<Riddell> cartel_: right, well make a report on bugzilla.ubuntu.com pointing to the fix for the packaging
<cartel_> i tried and got told to use malone
<Riddell> ah yes
<Riddell> try making a report on malone I guess
<cartel_> i did you didnt act on it
<Riddell> I havn't found my way around malone yet, search has never worked for me
<Riddell> but also I havn't made any new packages, but I'll be looking through malone/bugzilla when I make the 3.4.1 packages
<hunger> Riddell: Yeap, malone is still very raw:-(
<cartel_> what the hell
<cartel_> malone ate my bug report
<cartel_> its bugs 331 and 332
<cartel_> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/331
<cartel_> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/332
<KaiL> hmm, I can't say, that page is easier to read than bugzilla
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> thanks cartel_ 
<cartel_> anything is easier to use than bugzilla
<Riddell> KDE bugzilla seems to be pretty easy
<Riddell> maybe I'm just used to it
<Riddell> and KDE doesn't have 10,000 packages
<Riddell> or any upstreams to track
<KaiL> cartel_: does malone fill your screen with scrollbars?
<cartel_> KaiL: yes
<Riddell> must be about sleep time
<KaiL> not for cartel_  *g*
<KaiL> he has it behind
<cartel_> yeah i got to work an hour ago
<amu> moin'
<hunger> moin.
<JRe> mornining
<Riddell> hi doko_, what can we do to help the c++ transition?
<doko_> Riddell, convert some libraries in  universe, which are not yet done, maybe. but that's universe, not main
<JRe> Riddell: is there some things to do on the kubuntu wiki?
<Riddell> JRe: how do you mean?
<JRe> a page to update or to create, things like that
<JRe> Riddell: 
<Riddell> JRe: you could search for new kubuntu stuff on kde-look and add it to the user section of KubuntuArtwork
<JRe> Riddell: yeah good idea
<hunger> The autobuilders are still leashed, aren't they?
<JRe> how that's why the build log doesnot have change  ;)
<JRe> ho no it does have changed
<JRe> Okay KubuntuArtwork updated (there is some new good work!)
<JRe> how new release of kftpgrabber ;)
<uniq> the last one didn't start on amd64.
<JRe> wow bad!
<JRe> it compiled at least?
<uniq> yes.. 
<uniq> but segfaulted.
<JRe> i will tell that to the upsteam
<JRe> i am going to build the new package could you test it when it'll be ready?
<uniq> sure.
<JRe> uniq: thanks ;)
<amu> finally knetworkconf is in 
<JRe> amu: ;)
<Riddell> wow
<amu> x-org blocks everything :(  
<KaiL_> now there's only the delete friendly kdelibs4 left?
<JRe> uniq: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/kftpgrabber -> brand new version
<JRe> uniq: if segfault can u send a backtrace to: http://bugs.kde.org/ ?
<amu> elmo: could you please install dpkg-scanpackages on novo 
<elmo> amu: use apt-ftparchive?
<elmo> btw, i need to upgrade novo to hoary
<KaiL_> JRe: now you have a problem with your version naming :)
<elmo> you guys going to be around for the next 10-20 mins, while I do that?
<JRe> KaiL_: why ?
<elmo> can't imagine  it'll break anything important, but..
<KaiL_> from svn to final:
<Riddell> elmo: sure
<KaiL_> Warning: downgrading kftpgrabber :)
<JRe> KaiL_: oh yeah i remember but i had corrected this error the last one was 0.5.99+svn .....
<KaiL_> ah, ok :)
* amu is in the habit of scanpackages and give ftparchive an try
<JRe> KaiL_: it was a terrible mistake ;)
<elmo> amu: apt-ftparchive can function as a drop in replacement
<KaiL_> Riddell: didn't  you say, there's another security update for kdelibs around the corner, so that you can silently fix the kdelibs4 deletion bug then?
<Riddell> KaiL_: ssh, security updates are top secret until released
<elmo> ok, upgraded
<elmo> website still works
<KaiL_> I only want to see the day happen, when I can finally say "yes, you can use the integrated update function, there's no known breaking"......
<Riddell> elmo: novo still works for me, no sign of /etc/lsb-release to check that it's upgraded but I assume it has been
<elmo> riddell: /etc/apt/sources.list is useful for that
<KaiL_> gcc4 based pinentry-qt  - are we on the way to get a gcc4 kdepim?
<elmo> I created a breezy chroot on novo too, FWIW
<Riddell> elmo: thanks
<Riddell> hmm, I'm minded to make a kdelibs using the 3.4.1 tag to save a million compile issues
<uniq> new kde packages coming up? 
<KaiL_> when will 3.4.1 be released?
<Riddell> KaiL_: the release dudes need to test it all compiles, then they give tars to us (had hoped for today but I suspect not), then there's a week or so of frantic package making then release
<doko> amu, Riddell: do you know, why kdelibs4c2 needs to depend on xbase-clients?
<amu> cause of "Iceauth" 
<Riddell> amu, doko: I have kdelibs 3.4.1 packaged can I upload?
<doko> Riddell, didn't you want to package qt 3.3.4 first?
<doko> or upload first?
<Riddell> not sure, if amu has 3.4.1 packages we may as well
<Riddell> 3.3.4 packages rather
<Riddell> amu: do you have qt 3.4.1 ready to go?
<amu> yep, it needs some love but everything builds
<Riddell> strange, kdebindings has failed on powerpc again with a compile error, wonder why powerpc failed where the others succeeded
<Riddell> however the 3.4.1 package will fix the kdebindings comile error
<Riddell> amu: are you able to upload qt 3.3.4 this evening?
<amu> Riddell: as a info, i'm building 3.4.1 with qt3.3.4 
<amu> Riddell: need 5mins. 
<Riddell> I think I can wait 5 minutes :)
<amu> ok ;) 
<Riddell> well 5 minutes plus the time for qt to compile, I'll go for a cycle to my brother's and finish the kubuntu CD cover
<amu> have fun 
<Riddell> anyone got gimp?
<amu> jo
<Riddell> don't worry, found someone to do it
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-31
<Riddell> bah, qt failed on amd 64
<Riddell> I'll take a look
<amu> i'll change http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuKDEStatus
<amu> otherwise we work again on the same packages ;)
<Riddell> good idea
* Riddell locks qt
<amu> arts looks good 
<amu> just works, if jeff that hears, he'll kick us  
<Riddell> best not tell him that :)
<amu> ppc isn't tested yet ;)
<amu> wow that was fast qt3.3.4 is on archive 
<Riddell> the build daemons are flexing their muscles again
<amu> heheheh
<Riddell> but not ia64 it seems
<amu> do you want review arts? 
<Riddell> ok, where is it?
<amu> qvfbview.cpp: In constructor 'QVFbView::QVFbView(int, int, int, int, QWidget*, const char*, uint)':
<amu> qvfbview.cpp:118: error: cast from 'unsigned char*' to 'int' loses precision
<Riddell> amu: yeah, fixing that now
<KaiL_> amu: this morning, you said a fixed knetworkconf found it's way into hoary-updates..?
<Riddell> KaiL_: 0.6.1-3ubuntu4
<amu> ii  knetworkconf   0.6.1-3ubuntu4 Network configurator for KDE
<KaiL_> hmm
<KaiL_> packages.ubuntu.com doesn't see it
<Riddell> KaiL_: packages.ubuntu.com is only rebuilt when the guy gets round to doing it
<Riddell> and may not have hoary-updates in it
<KaiL_> .o0(...)
<amu> Riddell: that reminds me to change konqui's shortcut (deb) 
<amu> packages.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> amu: never knew konqueror could do that :)
<KaiL_> amu: apt:/?
<amu> deb:
<amu> amazing found dbug:   
<KaiL_> ah, cool....
<Riddell> nice
<KaiL_> Riddell: if you work on kubuntu-default-settings again: kontact doesn't show the newsreader...
<KaiL_> or should I file a bug for that?
<Riddell> KaiL_: yes, bugzilla report seems appropriate
<KaiL_> done
<Riddell> I wonder why the kontact developers did that anyway, they must not like knode
<amu> i'm surprised, how many people we have http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuPeople
<Riddell> the difficulty is getting them to do something :)
<KaiL_> 6 of them I know ;)
<Riddell> community council tomorrow night, hopefully get a new member from that
<Riddell> I fail to spot KaiL_ on that list
<KaiL_> should I change that? :)
<amu> sh: is also missing 
<Riddell> so he is
<Riddell> KaiL_: sure, you help lots of people in #kubuntu don't you?
<KaiL_> ok, that's an argument :)
<Riddell> hah, KaiL_ is now one of the KubutuPeople, no escape now!
* KaiL_ spends an "n" for the start
<amu> ;)
<Riddell> time for sleep
<amu> n8 Riddell 
<cartel_> DEVELOPERS! DEVELOPERS! DEVELOPERS! DEVELOPERS!
<JRe> morning
<amu> JRe: morning
<JRe> hehe new upstream release of kat :)
<JRe> Riddell: is the anyone coding a kde util to mount usb keys and camera automatically ?
<JRe> exclusivity for kubuntu: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/kat <- kat-0.5.3
<Riddell> JRe: I thik ivman can be used as an auto-mounter but it needs some work
<JRe> Riddell: i have succesfully developped one using usbmount (from debian)
<hunger_> The build daemons have not yet started on the cxx transition of kde, have they?
<JRe> Riddell: but i can use ivman also (it's based on a dcop call)
<Riddell> "Users which would like an icon to appear when an USB device is plugged in should use the pmount and hal packages instead."
<hunger_> Riddell: That works mostly fine for me.
<Riddell> does usbmount only do usb?
<hunger_> Riddell: Why a automounter?
<Riddell> hunger_: because people plug in a camera or whatever and expect something to happen, currently in kubuntu you have to manually find your way to media:/ and mount it
<hunger_> Riddell: I get a icon on the desktop... window opens when I click on it.
<hunger_> Riddell: Well, not in breezy currently as media:/ is borked there.
<JRe> Riddell: yeah ubsmount only usb
<Riddell> hunger_: oh yes we do have that but I have my desktop convered so I never see it :)
<hunger_> Riddell: So do I;-)
<hunger_> Riddell: So what should happen? Konqui pops up a window?
<Riddell> I had to use a mac yesterday and it's horrible having to move windows around to try and find the desktop
<JRe> Riddell: in my program kde show a window styled dialog  wich ppropose what to do
<JRe> s/window/windowXP
<Riddell> hunger: yes, Konqi should open at the correct media:/ url, or kaffeine should open if it's a DVD, or kscd if it's an audio CD
<hunger> JRe: Urgs! I hate windows popping up all the tim.
<Riddell> JRe: that's the other possibility
<JRe> hunger: i hate to but you're not forced to start the service! it's for newbies
<Riddell> JRe: got a screen shot?
<hunger> Riddell: Fine... please tell me how to kill that feature once it is in place:-)
<JRe> Riddell: no but if you're interrested i send you one tomorrow
<Riddell> JRe: I'm interested
<hunger> Damn newbies.... lead to all kinds of desktop clutter.
* hunger grins.
<hunger> In the good ol' days we only started up X for mosaic.
<JRe> hunger: ;) yeah but it's the price to pay for having my mother using debian and kde
<Riddell> amu: did you upload arts?  I don't see it in breezy-changes
<Riddell> pah, mosaic, ruined the web with that silly <img> tag :)
<hunger> JRe: You can't have her take a couple of years worth of computer science courses? ;-)
<hunger> Riddell: Right!
<amu> Riddell: yep, got some trouble and need elmo for it
<elmo> eh?
<amu> oh  
<JRe> hunger: ;) ;)
<hunger> JRe: kat 0.5.3 segfaults during indexing
<JRe> hunger: amd64 ?
<JRe> hunger: i386 ?
<hunger> JRe: ix86.
<JRe> hunger: you use my package or compiled it fro source?
<JRe> (debian package source)
<hunger> JRe: your package.
<JRe> hunger: what kind of data were you indexing?
<hunger> JRe: $HOME
<hunger> JRe: Dunno what exactly broke it:-(
<JRe> hunger: ;)
<JRe> hunger: can u send me a backtrace?
<hunger> JRe: 0.5.2 did the same... I can load the temp.kat (in current dir:-()
<hunger> JRe: Dunno...
<JRe> hunger: okay
<hunger> JRe: kat does not have debug symbols in it, does it?
<JRe> hunger: no
<hunger> JRe: So I have to rebuild to get meaningful output:-(
<JRe> hunger: :(
<hunger> JRe: I'll see whether I get round to do so later.
<JRe> hunger: sure :)
<hunger> JRe: But I think that will have to wait for kde's cxx transition... don't have gcc < 4 anymore.
<JRe> hunger: you run breezy?
<hunger> JRe: Sure.
<JRe> hunger: ;)
<hunger> JRe: hoary is too boring (aka. stable).
<JRe> hunger: i think so too but i can't use breezy at work 
<JRe> (aka. too unstable)
<hunger> JRe: Lucky me: my business compi does not need to be stable.
<JRe> hunger: :) :)
<hunger> JRe: I get one from customers to do "real" work on... mine is just to look up docu and stuff.
<JRe> hunger: hehe you're lucky
<hunger> JRe: So I am fine as long as I can still use grep;-)
<JRe> hunger: yeah grep rarely breack :)
<JRe> Riddell: ivman has not been packages for debian! is someone doing that?
<JRe> hunger: btw in fact kat has debuint symbols if you lauch it with command line, you may be able to see the reason of the crash
<hunger> Yahoo... my wallets vanished again:-(
<JRe> hunger: you're not lucky with your wallet :(
<hunger> JRe: Dunno what you keep doing to my system;-)
<JRe> :)
<hunger> JRe: ASSERT: "subjobs.isEmpty()" in /home/jre/Documents/Ubuntu/kat/kat-0.5.3/src/katpreviewjob.cpp (223)
<hunger> JRe: Seems to happen just before kat is done indexing...
<JRe> okay i send this immediatly to the upstream
<JRe> hunger: strange there is my directory :)
<hunger> JRe: Of course!
<hunger> JRe: Asserts are macros and such are set up on compile time.
<hunger> JRe: Asserts are macros and such are set up on compile time.
<JRe> so what i am doing wrong?
<hunger> JRe: Nothing I'd say. There is a bug in the app.
<JRe> okay ;)
<hunger> JRe: Asserts are "assumptions" the developer expects to be true at a given point in a program.
<hunger> JRe: If they are triggered then either the code or the assumption is wrong.
<JRe> hunger: okay i see
<Riddell> amu: shall I take kdebase now?
<amu> yep please, libs builds fine on top of new qt and arts (i386) 
* hunger still has 244 debs depending on libstdc++5
<hunger> Most of those are KDE:-)
<Riddell> "kde 3.4.1 won't compile with gcc 4.0.1", sigh
<hunger> Riddell: Who says so? the kde people?
<Riddell> yes
<JRe> how :(
<hunger> I read that the bug was fixed that broke kde with gcc 4.0
<Riddell> "they added new compile checks that break some modules"
<Riddell> so it's not that it compiles code wrongly like gcc 4.0 did, just that it's even more fussy
<Riddell> we should be able to work around it
<hunger> Riddell: Sounds like "We coded closer to the compiler than the c++ standard" to me;-)
<JRe> ;)
<JRe> Riddell: so you gonna try to patch and compile it with gcc 4.0?
<Riddell> JRe: we're using a CVS snapshot of gcc 4.0 which should have fixed the miscompile issues and maybe it doesn't have the extra checks of gcc 4.1 so it'll just work!
<JRe> Riddell: in france we would have sayed "touch wood" ;)
<Riddell> in Scotland we would say "contact le bois"
<JRe> have you ever seen this: http://klik.atekon.de/?
<JRe> it's kind of strange!
<JRe> it seems that it had been made by knoppix user to install software through a web browser
<JRe> and it's for kdd
<JRe> and it's for kde
<JRe> and debian
<Riddell> it's interesting
<Riddell> we do need an easier software installer
<Riddell> but installing through the web is considered a security risk
<Riddell> I wonder how they get licence to distribute opera
<JRe> Riddell: yeah it's very strange there is also real player!!!
<JRe> Riddell: i just discover it one hour ago
<JRe> Riddell: although the idea of a web based front end for apt is not bad
<Riddell> apt:/  :)
<Riddell> do we have that packaged?
<JRe> nop
<Riddell> we should
<JRe> Riddell: oh yeah apt:/ will pe perfect
<JRe> Riddell: i take a look, and see what i can do
<JRe> Riddell: the source code is juts on *.c file ;)
<JRe> one
<JRe> Riddell: http://klik.atekon.de/architecture/ <- interresting
<Riddell>  /usr/bin/X11 has disappeared from breezy, need to set PATH in debian/rules to include /usr/X11R6/bin
<Riddell> kdebase 3.4.1 compiled and konqueror even runs
<Riddell> fantastic
<KaiL_> wow :))
<Riddell> amu: accessiblity, edu, multimedia, kdevelop and kdewebdev are known to have gcc 4 compile issues, fixed in SVN
<KaiL_> the 3.4.1-Versions have still issues?
<Riddell> gcc added some extra checks that have tripped up the compiles
<JRe> Riddell: great!
<Riddell> amu: we need to work out how to handle the new kde-i18n tars, and get the .pot files in there somehow for rosetta
<KabelKasper> Riddell: I think the klik recipe points directly to the opera/reel servers, so they don't need at licence to distribute them. Have a look at the sample recipe: http://klik.atekon.de/architecture/recipe.php 
* Riddell wonders who this "Le Roux, Jean-Michel" chap is on linkedin
<JRe> KabelKasper: klik is a bit strange i dont like the appdir concept
<KaiL_> hmm, is konserve always that crashy, or is this a breezy issue?
<JRe> KaiL_: does konserve allow know to backup multiple directories in the same tar.gz ?
<JRe> s/know/now/
<KaiL_> no Idea
<KaiL_> I just installed it to play a bit with it
<KaiL_> but crashes always
<KaiL_> maybe you can select 2 folters?
<JRe> wow it's still the 0.10.3 version
<JRe> KaiL_: so the bad thing it's that if you want to backup multiple dir (non subdir) you have to mke multiple tar.gz
<JRe> KaiL_: i am wainting for the KDar package to show up :)
<KaiL_> last release over a year ago - this looks bad
<KaiL_> what's kDar?
<JRe> KaiL_: a neat backuping tool
<JRe> KaiL_: based on Dar
<Riddell> JRe: put it on the wiki page and find someone to make a package of it
<JRe> Riddell: someone has yet done an ITP on debian
<JRe> Riddell: and i have already try to package it but got some issues with the libar
<Riddell> right
<JRe> Riddell: so i wait for the ITP guy to release his source package ;)
<JRe> Riddell: how bad thing the itp was posted 540 days ago!
<JRe> Ho it seems that there is a package on the kalyxo web site 
<JRe> KaiL_: no commit for konserve on the svn :( the idea  was great it was pretty simple and pretty useful
<KaiL_> yes
<KaiL_> except when it crashes
<JRe> KaiL_: if you're under breezy you can test: http://kalyxo-archive.mornfall.net/pool/main/k/kdar/
<JRe> KaiL_: it seems to be a good backuping tool
<JRe> Kail often joins but never quit ;)
<KaiL> damn 24h disconnect
<JRe> ;)
<Riddell> KaiL: what sort of connection does that?
<JRe> adsl no?
<KaiL> DSL from DTAG (German Telekom)
<JRe> to avoid static ip?
<JRe> it's the same in france
<KaiL> yes
<Riddell> strange
<JRe> Riddell: it's because they actually sell static ip as an option
<JRe> more expensive of course
<KaiL> Riddell: here you need to pay 40 EUR for 1MBit DSL Flat
<Riddell> I pay 25UKP per month for .5Mb
<JRe> 35euro for 8mb
<KaiL> hmm,  konserve seams to work again
<Riddell> I think JRe has the best deal :)
<KaiL> bang, or not...
<Riddell> 8Mb?  thats speedy
<KaiL> Riddell: ever been in Sweden?
<JRe> Riddell: yeah and moreover i have adsl based tv + free phone in all the france
<JRe> (voip)
<KaiL> 100MBit Flat for 20 EUR there
<Riddell> JRe: is that france telecom a state monopoly?
<JRe> Riddell: hopefully not anymore
<Riddell> JRe: are they your provider?
<JRe> Riddell: nop
<amu> wowb 100mbit Flat for 20 Euro 
<JRe> amu: yeah thats a conncection!
<amu> JRe: where i must sign for such a contract ? 
<JRe> amu: in sweden if i have well understood
<JRe> Riddell: the most funny is that my provider, Free, has build a box which run under linux!
<amu> presupposed i've a all time down/upload rate from 12,5Mbit 24/7/365  
<JRe> amu: it's king of good ;)
<JRe> s/king/kind/
<KaiL> hmm, kDar creates a bit bigger files than konserve
<JRe> KaiL: so how is kdar ?
<amu> 100mbit for that money, isnt possible :)     
<KaiL> JRe: looks good, but much more complicate than konserve imho
<JRe> KaiL: it's what i thinked too. But we need a program of thaht kind in kde/ubuntu
<JRe> kubuntu
<JRe> amu: yeah it's amazing 100 mb for only 25 euro!
<JRe> it must be an optical fiber network
<amu> probably you must share those 100bmit with millions other 
<JRe> ;)
<amu> and maybe between 5:11 and 5:13 you get those 100mbit, while downloading a movie from isp        
<JRe> amu: http://www.bredband.com/se/index.jsp
<JRe> it seems to be true!
<JRe> and it's optical network
<JRe> i can't understand the price tough
* Riddell moves onto packaging kdeadmin 3.4.1
<amu> please check also against existing bugs, tagged kubuntu meta-packages and packages :)
<amu> uniq: wow that was fast, i got new batteries  
<amu> ups was here 
<uniq> amu: wow.. i haven't got my powerbook yet.. i'm guessing day after tomorrow or something.
<uniq> but then again.. i live very decentralized.
<amu> uniq: it comes from .nl :)   
<uniq> ok.. then it'll be just 4-5 days. :)
<uniq> if i were on the https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuWorldWide - map i'd be the one closest to the northpole :)
<Riddell> uniq: the very centre of the northern hemisphere :)
<uniq> very close :)
<uniq> I'm close to Tromso -> http://worldatlas.com/webimage/countrys/europe/no.htm 
<uniq> any kubuntu task to be done, than i can help with? 
<uniq> make that (k)ubuntu.
<Riddell> uniq: try and beat jre to packaging kdar
<Riddell> he gave up
<uniq> ok.
<jeramy> Hi there, it looks like I'm doing the Debian/Ubuntu integration for KWifiManager.  If anybody here knows a bunch about /etc/network/interfaces, I'd appreciate your input.
<uniq> anything specific you've got problems with? 
<uniq> riddell: this i'll be easy.. again.. kalyxo got packages of kdar, a simple recompile :)
<uniq> (though, once i said that i asked for problems)
<jeramy> Yeah, from everything that I've read, you can only put one essid and key in /etc/network/interfaces
<jeramy> I'm thinking to just put the current default there, since they're stored somewhere else.
<Riddell> jeramy: yes, only one active one (how can you have anything else?), you can comment the others out
<jeramy> Riddell: When I played around with the GNOME tools, it would wipe out any others (unless I manually went in and commented them out).
<jeramy> Right now, my setup doesn't even use the interfaces stuff at all.  ;)
<Riddell> jeramy: have you done this for other distributions?  how do they manage it?
<jeramy> No, I haven't.  The main dev for kwifimanager runs SuSE and has integrated that.  I suppose I should ask him for the format of theirs.  :)
<jeramy> I have an idea how I'm going to do it, I just wanted to make sure there aren't any gotchas.
<Riddell> well I'd say just comment out any existing ones when a new value is set and if the value matches any commented out lines, uncomment them
<Riddell> wireless-essid any   works for me :)
<jeramy> Well... that works for me.  :)  I just wonder if it's worth it to duplicate the already-stored keys.
<jeramy> That only works though if you have no encryption setup.
<Riddell> ok, so I need kwifimanager to handle the wireless-key I guess
<Riddell> is kwifimanager going to talk to kismet_server ever? :)
* jeramy starts to look up kismet_server
<uniq> jeramy: why don't make it uncomment any others.. and make a line like # KWIFIMANAGER CONFIGURATION FOLLOWS.. and wipe everything below that line, when changing.. or something? 
<jeramy> ah
* uniq is throwing ideas into the air.
<jeramy> Yep, thought of it.
<jeramy> ;)
<uniq> :)
<jeramy> About Kismet, maybe in the future, but first I want to make sure everything works first.  ;)
<Riddell> jeramy: the scan for networks thing, that needs to be a separate process run with kdesu
<Riddell> just incase you were looking for more programming to do on it
<jeramy> In SVN, everything seems to work.  Only thing that's missing is integration with all non-SuSE distros and scan as root
<jeramy> There is a scan for networks, but it currently doesn't run as root.  I have to talk with Stefan about that.
<jeramy> Riddell: believe me, that'll be done by the time I'm done with it.  :)
<Riddell> jeramy: excellent :)
<jeramy> ok that sounded stupid
<Riddell> jeramy: how does the new KDE logo look on it's artwork?
<jeramy> Do you mean the tray applet or what?
<Riddell> no the laptop image
<Riddell> that work of artisic genius on kwifimanager had the old KDE logo
<Riddell> but it should have the new one now
<jeramy> whoops.  :)
<jeramy> Let me check.
<jeramy> For some stupid reason, I locked my other session and now I can't get back in.. :(
<jeramy> Yes, it has the new logo
<jeramy> Now will it get changed in time for KDE 4?  Hmmm...
<Riddell> jeramy: changed in which way?
<jeramy> to the kde 4 logo, of course.  :)
<Riddell> well I'm pretty sure the KDE logo won't change for KDE 4 but if it doesn't I'll make sure to update kwifimanager too
<Riddell> s/doesn't/does/
<jeramy> Ah.  You do the art for it?
<Riddell> I do
<jeramy> Cooll
<Riddell> well, it's better than what it had before
<jeramy> Agreed.  KDE 3 was a huge step forward in terms of looks.
<Riddell> amu: kdeedu has had gcc 4 fixes today or yesterday, take a look at kde-cvs and pick them out
<amu> Riddell: thx 4info randomly picked up them
<amu> someone without work :) ? 
<Riddell> amu: done by the SuSE packager actually
<Riddell> a lot more friendly than the red hat packagers who don't send their fixes back
<amu> sure in this case suse is cool, i'm all time looking for the latest sourceCD's :) 
<froud> Hi, just tried adding a wlan pcmcia to my laptop I got the Atheros chipset working no problem, but the card is recognized as eth1 (should this not be wlan0)
<Riddell> froud: depends how the driver is written, my wifi card is eth1
<froud> also even though I use knetworkconf for config of IP etc, it only has the address and netmask I could not define values such as gateway broadcast etc
<froud> I had to manuall edit /etc/network/interfaces
<froud> to get it working
<froud> for some reason each time I used knetworkconf the gateway and the nameserver info was not added to the iface in /etc/network/interfaces
<Riddell> froud: hmm, I think there's a bugzilla report for that.  knetworkconf need testing
* lamont-away bets that kdebase_4:3.4.1-0ubuntu0pre1 is another dpkg victim
<froud> Ok, so it is a known problem
<froud> Thanks
<amu> froud: eth/wlan no prob 
<Riddell> lamont-away: what's wrong with it?
<amu> lamont-away: dbus-qt at least 
<froud> Riddell: btw, we have a kubuntu kwick guide in svn that is looking very good and we have a installation guide
<lamont> dh_install -pkdm
<lamont> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/etc/kde3/kdm/Xaccess': No such file or directory
<lamont> does it maybe look at DEB_* variables to decide what to do?
<froud> Riddell: will have it ready soon so you can upload then to the web site :-)
<Riddell> froud: excellent, great news
<froud> Ok c ya back to work
<Riddell> lamont: should be just a generated file, I'll take a look
<lamont> dear kubuntu-meta guy.  next time you upload, please add hppa to the list of architectures from ports.ubuntu.com.  kthxbye
<KaiL> ia64, sparc, hppa 
<KaiL> what's next? my toaster? :)
<jeramy> yup
<Riddell> haggai: could you op on #kubuntu
<Riddell> technical board meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting, community meeting in 2 hours
<uniq> maybe i should try for membership.. 
<Riddell> uniq: do you have a wiki page?
<uniq> riddell: yes.. 
<uniq> wiki.ubuntu.com/FrodeDoeving
<Riddell> of course, I've seen it
<uniq> :)
<Riddell> uniq: add yourself to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CommunityCouncilAgenda and go for it
<uniq> ok. if you say so :)
<Riddell> think up something good in answer to "tell us about yourself and why you'd like to help ubuntu"
<uniq> heh.
<uniq> ok.
<Riddell> and "because debian new maintainer process is too much work" isn't an answer :)
<uniq> haha.. :)
<doko> Riddell, the kdebase build failure looks like some xorg reorganisation ...
<doko> maybe wait for daniels
<jeramy> Did it fail today?  I built it a couple of days ago no problem.
<Riddell> jeramy: new KDE version, new X bits
<Riddell> and I can't get pbuilder to work due to depends not happy
<Riddell> well I just uploaded a new version
<amu> uniq: i've a special request for you: http://kpod.sourceforge.net/ipodslave/
<uniq> amu: ok.. nice.. i'd have to by an ipod then.. i guess :)
<amu> uniq: could you package it please 
<doko> "just uploading" is bad ...
<Riddell> doko: agreed, what's the best way to test?
<uniq> amu: i'll take a look at it.. currently fighting with kdar.. but i think i'll put it on hold.. some c++ strangeness i can't figure out.. right now.
<amu> uniq: cool, no prob there's no timelinit, just nice to have, asked maybe you hang boring around and you dont know what to do ;)   
<doko> Riddell, the dependencies should be fine again
<uniq> amu: good :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-01
<Riddell> uniq: say your name
<uniq> riddell: ok.
<amu> *lol*
<uniq> :)
<uniq> well.. gnite guys.
<uniq> work in 5 hours.. 
<Riddell> guid nicht
<uniq> god natt
<uniq> in norwegian.
<uniq> :)
<amu> boa noite
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<JRe> morning
<hunger> morning
<hunger> Any news about cxx migration of kde in breezy?
* hunger heared there were some gcc 4 fixes for KDE from suse.
<JRe> cxx mirgration seems to not be so easy as recompiling :)
<hunger> JRe: I can imagine. I helped migrate a cxx project to gcc 3:-)
<amu> moin2
<JRe> hunger: ;)
<hunger> But kdelibs, kdebase, arts and qt seem to be there already?
<JRe> yeah that's why i have understood
<hunger> Those should be the hardest parts, or so I thought.
<JRe> hunger: yeah it should
<JRe> ho cool we are on the road to have ivman in debian ;)
<JRe> hunger: kdelibs_4:3.4.1-0ubuntu2_20050525-0443-i386-failed.gz
<hunger> Oh...
<JRe> hunger: but kdelibs_4:3.4.1-0ubuntu2_20050525-0443-powerpc-successful.gz ;)
<hunger> JRe: Lets all buy powerpcs now :-)
<JRe> hunger: :) :)
<JRe> it seems the the 4.3.1 is a way more stable than the 3.4.0 (it's what i read on planetdebian)
<hunger> JRe: 4.3.1?
<JRe> hunger: 3.4.1 ;)
<JRe> dislexic typing
<hunger> JRe: How does that help with the gcc 4 migration?
<JRe> hunger: it does not help the migration but the user :)
<hunger> JRe: Yeah, I know this "too many fingers on keyboad" errors.
<JRe> hunger: ;)
<hunger> X transistion is progressing... so far 500k were moved out of X11R6 since the fonts were splitt out.
* hunger is happy with breezy.
<JRe> hunger: so many transition these days ;) qt4 gcc3.4 kde3.4.1 x
<hunger> I hope I will manage to stick with breezy for a while once it becomes stable.
<hunger> JRe: Yes, the breezygoals are somewhat ambitious.
<JRe> hunger: yeah sure
* hunger is looking forward to networkmagic.
<JRe> but for now the only way i have to test breezy is a debootstrap chroot
<hunger> even though I will need to modify it somewhat as it is just too dangerous for my taste.
<JRe> hunger: what is network magic ?
<hunger> JRe: network autoconfiguration.
<JRe> hunger: okay it's kind of cool ;)
<hunger> JRe: unfortunately they think that forwarding wlan into the net is a good idea...
<hunger> JRe: s/net/ethernet/
<JRe> how
<JRe> :(
<hunger> JRe: Dunno... the assumption is that someone with both wlan and ethernet wants to provide internet access to others.
<hunger> So I guess it well be NATing...
<hunger> Anyway, my computer may never do that without me explicitly configuring it.
<hunger> My customers will kill me if I my box turns into an AP in their intranet...
<JRe> hunger: ;9
<JRe> i have both wlan and ethernet i use wlan to connect to internet (11mb/s) and ethernet to local network(100mb/s)
<JRe> Riddell: BTW the way i have put online a screenshot of my little plugged device notification application
<JRe> Riddell: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/kay1.jpg
<amu> cooool, <X> do nothing  ;) 
<JRe> amu: what do you mean?
<Riddell> JRe: interesting
<Riddell> JRe: does it do that exact thing for all usb storage devices?
<JRe> Riddell: at this time yes
<JRe> Riddell: but it can easily been changed
<JRe> Riddell: and if i use ivman instead of usbmount, i'll be able to present dialog for cds, ...
<JRe> Riddell: i was also thinking about let the user add some customized actions ;)
<Riddell> JRe: what's it written in?
<JRe> Riddell: yeah like add a  "Launch with myapp" in the list
<JRe> Riddell: in fact i develop it mainly to help new user and specially for kubuntu so i am opened to all suggestions
<Riddell> which programming language?
<JRe> Riddell: C++ / QT (it's a DCOP service)
<JRe> Riddell: you call it this way: dcop kay plug notifyPlugged mountpoint device model
<Riddell> I'm definatly interested, need to get ivman working first then get it talking to your stuff
<Riddell> which will be after 3.4.1 gets sorted
<JRe> Riddell: okay i have seen a response to the ivman package request so maybe we will have a package soon, i continue improvments and thinks by my side
<JRe> How does the ubuntu autobuilder work? i change the debian changelog file to replace the version by the ubuntu version?
<JRe> from the debian source package?
<Riddell> JRe: which autobuilder?
<Riddell> packages are uploaded to ubuntu same as to debian
<Riddell> you just add -2ubuntu1 onto the version instead of adding -2
<JRe> Riddell: it's done manually for all the packages? there is no automatic packaging of the new debian package for example? where can ifound doc to read about that?
<Riddell> JRe: there's a debian autosyncer wheejum which pulls in packages from debian and makes a report in bugzilla if there's merges need made with the ubuntu version
<Riddell> it's turned off just now due to c++ transition
<JRe> Riddell: okay i understand better now, thanks ;)
<amu> hmmm whats the problem with amd64 kdelibs ?
<amu> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/kdelibs/4:3.4.1-0ubuntu2/
<Riddell> amu: just build daemons not getting round to it I guess
<Riddell> kde/kdelibs_4:3.4.1-0ubuntu2: Dep-Wait by buildd+crested [optional:out-of-date] 
<Riddell>   Dependencies: libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3:3.3.4)
* amu redefines his question, what the problem with amd64, the buildd for it, are down, busy?    
<Riddell> and qt isn't built
<Riddell> libs/qt-x11-free_3:3.3.4-1ubuntu3: Dep-Wait by buildd+crested [optional:out-of-date] 
<Riddell>   Dependencies: libmysqlclient-dev
<JRe> ;)
<JRe> jackass.ubuntu.com ;) ;) ;)
<lamont> Riddell: ah ha!
<lamont> have I mentioned that I hate build-deps on virtual packages>?
<Riddell> lamont: I suspect I've heard it in passing
<Riddell> lamont: I'll upload a new qt shall I with build-dep only on mysql 12
<lamont> Riddell: well, I cleared it again
<lamont> so you don't _need_ to do it
<lamont> but if the next upload quit using virtual packages, that'd make my life happier...
<Riddell> ok
<doko> Riddell, please keep my changes to the build deps ... ;)
<Riddell> doko: where havn't I?
<doko> sorry, then it was amu ... ;)
<Riddell> doko: which package?
<doko> qt
<uniq> hello.
<JRe> lo uniq
<uniq> hi jre.
<uniq> amu: for the ipod slave.. would a good packagename be kio-ipodslave ? 
<uniq> or just kio-ipod ? 
<uniq> jre: what do you like best? 
<JRe> kio-ipodslave
<Riddell> uniq: kio-ipod seems better
<JRe> ;)
<uniq> heh.. ok :)
<uniq> I like kio-ipod my self.
<JRe> damn i am the only man standing for ipodslave ;)
<amu> kpod ? 
<JRe> slavepod?
<amu> that's the project name ... slave is kind of discrimiating :)
<JRe> ;) ;) ;)
<hunger> amu: Why are you agitating against a age old profession? ;-)
<hunger> amu: kpod sounds a lot like "kaputt" (german for broken).
<amu> hunger: you can discuss with mark about it ;) 
<JRe> hum i have discover a kind-of-cool application that may interests kubuntu users: KToon (to make some animation)
<JRe> http://ktoon.toonka.com/
<JRe> should we package?
<Riddell> JRe: sure, looks cool
<JRe> Riddell: okay i'll take care of that
<JRe> if anyone compile and test kftpgrabber, can he tell me if when transfering, the analyzer does work?
<uniq> amu: ready to take a look at the kio-ipod package? and test it? 
<JRe> uniq: need to have a ipod to test it ;) ?
<uniq> yes.
<uniq> ipod:/ :)
<JRe> uniq: sorry the only thing i have is an usb stick ;)
<uniq> yes.. me to.
<uniq> or.. two usb-disks and one stick.
<uniq> and a camera.
<uniq> .. mouse+keyboard.
<uniq> no ipod yet.
<JRe> uniq: i guess you have a screen
<uniq> not usb :)
<JRe> uniq: ;)
<amu> uniq: sure .. 
<JRe> uniq: and you're packaging kio-ipod for the rich people ;)
<JRe> uniq: where is your repo?
<uniq> amu: i'll have to one small thing first.
<uniq> jre: frode.kde.no/ubuntu/
<JRe> uniq: what is gamin?
<uniq> jre: fam replacement (as in file alternation monitor)
<uniq> ps ax|grep gam
<uniq> amu: can you use amd64 debs? 
<JRe> uniq: okay i see it, i will take a look in /usr/share/doc
<uniq> it's not very informative.
<uniq> http://www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/
<uniq> Maybe i could commit that gamin package to breezy.. it's a simple upgrade.
<amu> uniq: amd64 thats a small atm ... i386 prefered
<uniq> k.
<amu> uniq: or the source, would be better 
<uniq> ok.. source it is.
<uniq> http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/kio-ipod/
<JRe> uniq: thanx for the links i understand well now ;)
<uniq> you're welcome :)
<uniq> i'm diving back into kdar.
<uniq> oh.. it's dinner time..
<uniq> bbl guys.
<JRe> good appetite 1
<Riddell> JRe: you probably know this but the English language equivalent of "bon appetit" isn't "good appetite", it's "bon appetite" :)
<JRe> Riddell: i was not aware!
<JRe> Riddell: thanks :)
<JRe> so bon appetite!
<Riddell> he he
<JRe> i speak too many languages so i mix each other and say very bad things :(
<Riddell> we have an impressive 28 people on kubuntu-bugs, I wonder why they're all so interested in our bugzilla reports
<uniq> hehe :)
<KaiL> because normaly 27 of them can't reproduce the bug? :)
<JRe> ;) ;) ;)
<Riddell> KaiL: then they would CC themselves on the report on bugzilla
<Riddell> but subscribing to all kubuntu reports, that's dedication for you
<KaiL> btw, how to subscribe to all? :)
<Riddell> KaiL: all kubuntu bugzilla reports?  join kubuntu-bugs on lists.ubuntu.com
<JRe> I gonna suscribe also ;)
<Riddell> cool :)
<KaiL> ...now you have 29
<JRe> ;)
<uniq> now, if i subscribe one second time.. we'll have 30 :)
<JRe> okay suscribed!
<uniq> we got 30 :)
<JRe> the hottest mailing list ever ;)
<JRe> i sucribed to breezy-changes too so i will no longer be out of date  ;) !
<uniq> amu: tell me what you think of the new kio-ipod packages.. please http:/frode.kde.no/ubuntu/kio-ipod - thanks :)
<amu> the name is already wrong 
<uniq> source package name? 
<uniq> or package name? 
<uniq> source tarball should have the ipodslave name? 
<amu> dpkg-source: warning: source directory `./ipodslave-0.6.3' is not <sourcepackage>-<upstreamversion> `kio-ipod-0.6.3' 
<amu> ipodslave-0.6.3.tgz  is the original upstream name : it becomes ipodslave_0.6.3.orig.tar.gz and your deb is named ipodslave_0.6.3-0ubuntu1_arch.deb
<uniq> ko.
<amu> if you still want name it kio-ipod, you need a virtual package *ducks* 
<uniq> understand.
<amu> ... and you will be lamonts best friend :)
<uniq> I won't bother.. i'll just name it ipodslave.
<uniq> hehe.. i've heard he loves those virtual packages :)
<amu> no prob, i thought before you where joking ;)  
<amu> just ping me, i can make a final review. 
<uniq> great :)
<uniq> kdar is a bitch btw.
<amu> uniq: next part is, a package for debian 
<uniq> yes :)
<amu> if you package something usefull, we can upload it also to debian
<uniq> great :)
<amu> s/something/is something/
<uniq> libdar in ubuntu doesn't seem to support blowfish..
<uniq> atleast the cpp headers doesn't.. 
<uniq> amu: http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/ipodslave/
<uniq> does it actually work with your ipod? :)
<amu> no, i'm not sure, what's wrong, the pathname are cutted, and i've no mp3 support for my desktop :)     
<uniq> heh.. ok.
<uniq> .. /usr/include/kde/kswap.h is missing from kdelibs4-dev (3.4.1-0ubuntu2). Is that intentional? 
<Riddell> uniq: kntlminclude_HEADERS = kntlm.h
<Riddell> it's not in the Makefile.am to be installed
<Riddell> is it part of the public API?
<uniq> i'll chekc.
<uniq> check.
<Riddell> uniq: how did you notice?
<uniq> compiling ipodslave in breezy chroot.
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> "don't install kswap.h, it depends on config.h and really shouldn't be part of KDE API."
<Riddell> uniq: you'll need to take a copy of kswap.h and change #include <kswap.h  to #include "kswap.h"
<Riddell> uniq: and notify the author
<uniq> ok then.
<Riddell> thanks for testing breezy :)
<uniq> do you have a url for refference? 
<uniq> -f in reference :)
<uniq> nvermind.. found a mailinglist entry.
<Riddell> svn log for kdelibs/kio/misc/kntlm/
<Riddell> svn log for kdelibs/kio/misc/kntlm/kswap.h
<uniq> ok. thanks.
<uniq> mail sendt.. and ipodslave compiled :)
<cartel_> arrgh
<cartel_> Riddell: new bug
<cartel_> :(
<uniq> #11193 ?
<cartel_> apt-get install eric3
<cartel_> eric
<cartel_> TypeError: argument 1 of QSizePolicy() has an invalid type
<cartel_> Segmentation fault
<uniq> breezy or hoary = 
<uniq> =/?
<cartel_> hoary universe
<cartel_> apparently bugged by python2.4-qt3
<cartel_> ill check if latest official is bugged
<cartel_> latest is 2 majors incremented from the ver in universe
<cartel_> ok, i checked out the latest sid package and sed'd it for python2.3/python2.4, works fine
<cartel_> *cooks up bug report*
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-02
<cartel_> gah
<cartel_> etf
<cartel_> wtf
<cartel_> malone sux
<uniq> cartel_: i can confirm the bug for breezy.
<uniq> same problem.
<cartel_> i dont really want to lose too much time by upgrading to breezy
<cartel_> yet
<uniq> don't.. i wouldn't recommend it.
<uniq> i would rather recommend not to upgrade.
<cartel_> i can throw up a xen instance to test it 
<cartel_> if required
<uniq> well.. i'll call it a day.. 
<uniq> gnite.
<cartel_> later uniq.
<cartel_> eric >>>> kdevelop
<JRe> ningmor
<JRe> Riddell: you think it's possible for my little app to be hosted on a kde server?
<Riddell> JRe: which app?
<JRe> Riddell: plugged device notificator
<Riddell> JRe: what sort of hosting are you looking for?
<JRe> Riddell: svn + web
<Riddell> JRe: do you know how to set up an svn server?
<JRe> i never did it but i have the doc
<JRe> ;)
<JRe> Riddell: i'm asking that because i saw few time ago that kde was hosting kde related project
<Riddell> JRe: generally kde only host projects from people they know, and only give our accounts to people who have already sent patches etc
<JRe> okay
<Riddell> so for something like this I suspect it's either sourceforge or me setting up subversion on my server
<JRe> i can use sourceforge, altough i dislike cvs, and i will send patch to kde ;)
<JRe> patch both related to kubuntu and kde (two thing in one shot!)
<Riddell> what's the patch?
<JRe> Riddell: i don't, i will do a bunch of bug hunting on the trackers ;)
<JRe> Riddell: trying to find one that i can fix :)
<Riddell> he he :)
<hunger> A new kdepim is uploaded!
* hunger runs to check whether he can now upgrade kde without loosing too many apps.
<hunger> Gna.org offers svn in a sourceforge like system.
<KaiL> hmm, new kernel? 2.6.12-rc5?
<KaiL> hunger: already updated?
<hunger> KaiL: Nope... I need kpdf at the moment and that will get uninstalled if I updated.
<KaiL> I'd miss amarok
<hunger> KaiL: I don't mind that one.
<hunger> KaiL: I do not listen to music anyway.
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> artsd is a bit crashy
<JRe> ,9
<JRe> ;)
<KaiL> how do I disable that f*cking thing?
<JRe> KaiL: what?
<KaiL> artsd
<KaiL> mv /usr/bin/artsd /usr/bin/artsd.shutup << helps :))
<JRe> ;) ;) ;)
<KaiL> juk crashes on startup :(
<KaiL> konqueror too btw
<JRe> oula breezy?
<KaiL> yes
<JRe> evrything just broke today?
<KaiL> the big kde update...
<JRe> okay
<JRe> 3.4.1?
<KaiL> JRe: the broken parts are still 3.4.0
<JRe> okay
<KaiL> Riddell: does kdebase 3.4.1 work better than 3.4.0?
<KaiL> maybe is even usable? :)
<Riddell> new kdegraphics uploaded, new kdebase uploaded, maybe it'll all work in a few hours :)
<KaiL> arts? :)
<Riddell> arts is already 1.4.1
<JRe> :)
<KaiL> 1.4.1pre, or?
<Riddell> pre just means KDE hasn't released it yet so we can't call it final
<JRe> normal
<KaiL> does it workn fo you?
<KaiL> hmm, apt-get update gets silly
<JRe> hum bug hunting in the kubuntu bugs is not so easy ;)
<KaiL> why?
<JRe> because there is many bugs hard to fix
<JRe> ;)
<KaiL> problem are all the "xyz won't install because of abc" bugs in breezy, which are currently useless...
<JRe> ;)
<JRe> how there is a junior job section in the kde bug tracker
<JRe> ;)
<JRe> the most hated bugs!
<Riddell> fixing Umbrello beasties gives you extra points
<JRe> ;)
<hunger> JRe: gna.org offers svn repositories in a sourceforge like package. FWIW...
<JRe> hunger: how cool! next time i check gna it was cvs
<JRe> s/next/last
<JRe> Riddell: okay i found my bug ;)
<Riddell> JRe: what's that?
<JRe> Riddell: 67719 (will surely be tagged as wishlist)
<Riddell> yay!
<JRe> Riddell: wow the umbrello code is very clean :)
<Riddell> you probably won't say that after working with it for 3 years
<JRe> when umbrello development really started?
<doko> Riddelllll!!
<doko> kcontrol depends on xlibmesa-glu or libglu1
<doko> Riddell: ^^^
<doko> nasty
<JRe> ;)
<doko> Riddell, amu: it's strange not to see a kdebase4-lib package, and you always have to install all the crappy applications on the buildd ...
<uniq> yay.. got my ibook :)
<Riddell> doko: which should it depend on?
<doko> libglu1-xorg | libglu1
<JRe> Riddell: okay i'm near to have killed your bugs ;)
<JRe> s/bugs/wishlist bug/
<JRe> i just wonder why setItalic set also the text in bold :(
<JRe> Riddell: whish kill where do i send the patch ?
<Riddell> JRe: uml-devel@lists.sf.net
<JRe> Riddell: don't forget my extra point ;) ;) ;)
<JRe> Riddell: BTW the way i don't if creating abstract use case is authorized in uml ;)
<Riddell> I think it is
<Riddell> new kdebase seems to have doko's suggested libglu changes
<doko> Riddell, ok
<Riddell> but not xscreensaver-gl for kdeartwork
<JRe> Riddell: btw you have made a uml diagram of umbrello ;) ?
<Riddell> http://uml.sourceforge.net/developers/umbrello-class-diagram.png
<Riddell> I had a more extensive one but it got out of date
<Riddell> if you make a documentation generator for Umbrello you get cookies
<JRe> :)
<Riddell> kubuntu junior job https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11206
<KaiL_> quite problematic, as both need that files
<Riddell> you probably need to patch knemo to use a different name
<Riddell> or install it in /usr/share/apps/knemo/icons
<uniq> amu: how do you set the 'modifier key' to make the mouse button act as second mousebutton in kde?
<uniq> on the ibook.
<doko> Riddell, kdebase-dev is still uninstallable on i386, see http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/testing/breezy_probs.html  Could you check in a clean chroot?
<Riddell> doko: that page only mentions 3.4.0-0ubuntu21, the latest upload of kdebase is 3.4.1-0ubuntu0pre3
<doko> hmm, yes, strange
<KaiL_> grr, kdegraphics successfull build 14:30 - not in archives
<KaiL_> grr, kdebase successfull build 15:30 - not in archives
<Riddell> elmo: any idea why kdebase et al arn't getting into archives on i386?
<hunger> Wow, the 3.4.1 debs are starting to show up.
* hunger wonders where kdebase and kdegraphics is.
<Riddell> hunger: we are wondering the same thing :)
<hunger> Riddell: Who can help? elmo?
<zulu> anyone had this problem when synaptic updates
<zulu> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6b7820000005ap-1363.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-03
<KaiL_> hat dein ISP 5stunden-reconnect? :)
<KaiL_> hmm, kdeutils doesn't even try to build on i386?
<KaiL_> kdebase and kdegraphics are still stalled ;)
<hunger> KaiL_: meiner? Noe, ich hab' hier lausigen WLAN Empfang.
<JRe> the only thing i've understood is that you're talking about wifi ;)
<hunger> JRe: I think KaiL_ asked me whether my isp did an  hourly reconnect. I replied that my Wifi connection is just lousy.
<JRe> hunger: okay ;) mine often disconnect too
<hunger> JRe: I get max. 30k to my own server over it.
* hunger waits for kdegraphics and kdebase to materialise so that he can finally update kde.
<JRe> amu: the person who made the itp for kftpgrabber did not respond for more than a week, to my question (are you still working on the packages?)
<JRe> amu: may i give the address of my packages?
<amu> JRe: bug no?
<JRe> amu: which bug?
<amu> you told me :"the person who made the itp for kftpgrabber did not.." 
<JRe> amu: i wonder what to do if you ask a person who has made an ITP long time ago for a soft and did not made any packages, and does not answer to questions about current state?
<amu> JRe: just write to the bug and cc: to the person and into debian-devel, wht did you do till now, and you want maintain this package. probably he's atm at holiday and not reachable, that could be possible.
<hunger> Still no kdebase/kdegraphics:-(
<Riddell> hunger: they'll have new packages in them that elmo needs to approve
<JRe> amu: yeah you're right, i'll wait two weeks more
<hunger> Riddell: Ah, thanks for the information!
* hunger sighs.
<hunger> Why is GNU code always so chaotic?
<JRe> ;) ;) ;)
<hunger> No docs, lots of 3letter dirs/subdirs, all kinds of independent libs come bundled, files several thousand lines long each, no comments, tab/spaces used all over the place, thousands of warnings when building, ... DEPRESSING!
<hunger> Oh... and of course the test suite is provided but does not even start.
<JRe> i see what you mean
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  why register and identify?  your IRC nick is how people know you.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<JRe> hunger: what are you coding?
<JRe> or packaging?
<KaiL|Sheep> kdebase 4:3.4.1-0ubuntu0pre3 :)
<Riddell> gosh
<KaiL|Sheep> kdegraphics too ;)
<KaiL|Sheep> only missing gwenview
<Riddell> and if I'm not mistaken kdelibs -ubuntu3.2 is finaly in hoary
<KaiL|Sheep> apt-cache sais so
<uniq> riddell: i'm compiling the fixes at kubuntu.org for powerpc too.. if you're interested.
<Riddell> uniq: kdelibs and knetworkconf shouldn't be needed any more
<Riddell> just kaffeine
<uniq> ok.
<uniq> good.. kaffine is the one i'm compiling now.
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> by the way, kubuntu junior job https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11206
<Riddell> just for those who missed it
<uniq> so knemo needs love..
<Riddell> icon rename and patch to code somewhere
<uniq> i'll take a look at it.
<Riddell> actually it might be easier to do knetworkconf since that's in KDE's SVN and I could put the change upstream
<uniq> ok.
<uniq> then we'll do kdenetworkconf.
<uniq> knetworkconf actually.
<motaboy> Riddell: on kdepim ML Adriaan de Groot <groot@kde.org> posted a patch for kpilot suggesting to apply it to the kde 3.4.1 release that fix some critical bugs. I didn't see it on kde-packagers.
<Riddell> motaboy: a copy has just arrived in my inbox
* Riddell wonders how it got there
<Riddell> List-Id: packagers of binary packages <kde-packager
<Riddell> guess he BCCed kde-packager
<Riddell> well that gives me something to do while I wait for kdebindings to compile it's 10 Megabyte files
<doko> anyone to upload kde-i18n soon?
<Riddell> doko: I'm hoping on today
<Riddell> doko: in a hurry for it?
<Riddell> the whole structure of kde-i18n has changed
<doko> no
<KaiL> Riddell: a new kdenetwork soon? :))
<Riddell> KaiL: dunno, amu locked that one
<uniq> amu: ping?
<uniq> riddell: fixed knetworkconf uploading. no problem installing knemo with this version installed. (could you verify?)
<uniq> http://frode.kde.no/hoary-updates/ppc/knetworkconf/
<Riddell> uniq: nasty debdiff to knetworkconf ubuntu4 with that
<uniq> hmm..
<Riddell> and there's no debian/patches
<uniq> i'll change it. 
<Riddell> :)
<uniq> should the patch be for the diffed version or the original source? 
<uniq> nevermind.. it's obvious :)
<Riddell> for the origional
<Riddell> then you need something in debian/rules to apply the patches in debian/patches
<Riddell> it's a cdbs package so just copy the cdbs patch line from any kde package
<Riddell> and it'll do that patch magic
<uniq> working on it :)
<uniq> cdbs is great.
<uniq> riddell: new package, could you take a look? - http://frode.kde.no/hoary-updates/ppc/knetworkconf/
<Riddell> uniq: looks nice
<Riddell> debdiff is still horrible, I wonder why
<Riddell> and the way that thing installs it's icons is pretty messy generaly
<uniq> hum. the only change is the patch and the changelog entry.
<Riddell> yeah, weird.  shall I upload to breezy?
<uniq> it's the newest version? 
<uniq> sure.
<uniq> could maybe checkout the latest svn and make a package.. 
<Riddell> let me send back this fix first :)
<uniq> sure :)
<uniq> i'll have to make a breezy chroot.
<uniq> riddell: seen the lastest comment from mdz, on the knetworkconf issue? 
<Riddell> well it doesn't matter where it's fixed, so long as one of them does it
<uniq> agree.d
<uniq> riddell: are you uploading to hoary-updates too? 
<Riddell> uniq: that's it on kubuntu hoary-updates now
<uniq> nice.
<uniq> what about ubuntu hoary-updates? 
<Riddell> they won't take it since the issue is a universe one
<uniq> ok.
<Riddell> hmm, kde cvs doesn't have those icons mentioned in the Makefile.am
<uniq> so i'll just leave the bug as assigned, or maybe mark it as universe then? 
<Riddell> I would mark is as fixed
<uniq> fixed in breezy or something? 
<Riddell> yes
<uniq> done.
<uniq> maybe we sould put some info about hoary-updates on the webpage? 
<uniq> if small fixes like this one will be available from there.. 
<uniq> in the future.
<Riddell> I'm nervous to do that because I'm not sure how the ubuntu developers would feel about us having our own repository 
<uniq> ugh.. i mentioned the deb line in the comment to the bug.
<uniq> stupid of me.
<Riddell> well I don't expect to keep it top secret :)
<Riddell> thanks for your help by the way
<uniq> happy to be helpful.. and thanks for having me make that patch :)
<uniq> i learned the cdbs patchsystem ;)
<Riddell> KubuntuIbook :)
<uniq> :)
<uniq> sharing info while i'm doing my setup.. else i'll just forget how i did it :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-04
<hunger_> Yahoo! As soon as I have all the updates downloaded all the bugs will have vanished! kde 3.4.1 is in the archives:-)
<hunger_> Thanks guys for providing all the debs.
<uniq> is breezy kde-safe yet?
<hunger_> uniq: I doubt that breezy is safe;-)
<uniq> kde-safe as in.. x and kdebase is installable? 
<uniq> and starts.
<hunger> uniq: I am trying that right now:-)
<uniq> great.
<uniq> think i'll wait with the upgrade on this machine.
<hunger> uniq: apt-get install kdebase started and downloads lots of stuff, so the dependencies seem to be ok.
<uniq> great.
<uniq> i'm apt-get upgrading the other pc here.. 
<uniq> with breezy.
<uniq> dist-upgrade removes some vital packages (to me) yet.
<hunger> kubuntu-desktop is not yet installable.
<uniq> yet/still.
<hunger> amarok?
<uniq> among others.
<KaiL> there's still enough missing: kdenetwork-stuff, amarok, k3b, kaffeine, konserve, gwenview, kynaptic
<uniq> you can simply recompile them yourself.. though.
* hunger doubt that this is as simple as that.
<uniq> it is for most packages.
<hunger> uniq: I helped to migrate a c++ project from gcc 2.95 to 3... I am not keen on repeating the experience (even though the current transistion is not that bad).
<uniq> hehe.. understand :)
<hunger> uniq: and of course I do not need yet another project to sidetrack me...
<uniq> heh.. well.. if you need ex. k3b.. it's probably easier to compile it yourself.. than downgrading everything else :)
* hunger managed to find a logical connection that brought him from writing a perl script for his boss to hacking on monotone (via ruby, synopsis, code validation and gdb).
<hunger> ... did not yet find the time to get started on that damn perl thingy.
<uniq> bash rocks :)
<hunger> uniq: zsh rocks even more;-)
<uniq> i know.. i use zsh as my default shell.. 
<uniq> but bash for scripts.
<hunger> uniq: Nah... that is no fun... besides: you should aim for POSIX shells, not bash.
<uniq> bash rocks.
<uniq> don't think i'll need a posix shell in the nearest future.
<hunger> uniq: I keep ending up on strange mashines with strange shells;-)
<uniq> heh.. luckily i don't have that problem :)
<uniq> maybe i'll get it.. if i ever install macosx on this machine.
<hunger> Damn KDE... keeps forgetting my keybindings:-(
<KaiL> hunger: can you at least get them back?
<hunger> KaiL: They come and go...
<KaiL> hunger: here the F-Keys are dead :(
<KaiL> and some others too
<KaiL> ...but only for these bindings, F1=help still works
<KaiL> seams to be an Xorg problem....
<uniq> riddell: #10035 should be fixed in hoary-updates now, right? 
<KaiL> ...since centuries ;)
<Riddell> uniq: certainly should
<Riddell> KaiL: the fix for malitious removing of /etc/kderc only came through today
<KaiL> and has an own bug #
<KaiL> so we can call 10035 fixed with one of the knetworkconf updates
<Riddell> I think I closed another bugzilla entry for that
<Riddell> I should get these more organised :)
<uniq> riddell: i closed this one.
<Riddell> uniq: thanks
<KaiL> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11082 << are there localisations for amarok somewhere on the world?
<KaiL> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10877 should we call this fixed, or should dbus-qt-1 dependency realy reduced to the indirect one?
<KaiL> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10805 this bug remembers me of Mozilla, there are all reports like this
<Riddell> KaiL: not sure what's up with the amarok locales, someone needs to investigate that
<Riddell> KaiL: 10877 is still waiting on a kubuntu-desktop update
<Riddell> 10805 doesn't look kubuntu specific
<Riddell> but he seems to just be seeing updatedb happening
<Riddell> does knemo work for people?
<Riddell> it doesn't do very much for me even when I add a network interface to it
<uniq> works for me.
<uniq> adds a little icon in the systray.. like in windows.
<Riddell> but the little icon doesn't do anything
<uniq> lets me add commands to the rightclick menu on the icon. and such.
<KaiL> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10353 can somebody reproduce that?
<uniq> i've added enable and disable.
<uniq> that's all.
<Riddell> uniq: how do you add commands?
<Riddell> KaiL: I've heard various complaints about kuser crashing
<uniq> riddell: right-click - configure - choose your interface - context menu
<uniq> 'add new entry' on the right side of the box.
<Riddell> ah, you have to turn the traffic plotter on
<Riddell> don't see why it can't detect which interfaces you have
<Riddell> you have turn on the tool tips as well, silly
<Riddell> and it doesn't flash when there's traffic
<uniq> mine flashes when it's traffic.
<uniq> the two monitors icon.
<Riddell> KaiL: yep, kuser crashes
* Riddell confirms
<uniq> kail: I can reproduce the kuser crash too.
<KaiL> on hoary? doesn't do in breezy...
<Riddell> ah, a quick fix then :)
<uniq> i'm on hoary @ ppc.. i can check on breezy @ amd64 too.
<Riddell> uniq: I found the context menu bit, but how do I set the entries to do something?
<uniq> kuser isn't very enterprise.. it's actually very broken.
<uniq> riddell: click on the command field.
<KaiL> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9900 I guess, xmms-kde is universe? :)
<uniq> it's har to find the correct spot :)
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> yes, this thing could do with some improvements in user interface and default settings
<uniq> indeed.
<Riddell> KaiL: it is
<Riddell> and there are other media control panel applets
<uniq> kuser is dangerous.. 
<KaiL> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9837 something for the settings :)
<Riddell> I want to replace kuser with guideance
<uniq> tried to add a user to another group.. and kuser changed all other settings for the user.. uid set to 0, shell set to nothing, home gone etc.
<Riddell> KaiL: I'm open to persuation on that one
<uniq> now, if i try to remove this user with uid 0.. root will dissapear.
<Riddell> uniq: the fact that it uses icons from Windows suggests something to me
<uniq> hehe :)
* uniq is taking a look at the amarok package.
<Riddell> chances are it just need syncing with debian
<KaiL> hmm, we are producing a bit bugzilla spam? :)
<KaiL> uniq: frode@lnix.net is you?
<uniq> riddell: you're right..
<uniq> kail: yes.
<uniq> riddell: will things in main get synced from debian automatically? 
<uniq> or is that just for universe-stuff? 
<Riddell> uniq: things that don't have -ubuntu in the version will
<uniq> amarok have ubuntu in the version
<uniq> I can make a package of 1.2.4.. 
<Riddell> so it'll have to be done manually
<uniq> but now.. sleep.
<Riddell> please do
<uniq> gnite.
<Riddell> sleep tight
<Riddell> I can't work out how to close a beastie in malone
<KaiL> his WLAN greets :)
<hunger> Everything installed fine... all keybindings are broken though.
<hunger> No Function keys, arrows, nothing:-(
<hunger> ksysguard no longer displays cpu freq.
<hunger> Lots of apps are still missing (ok, I knew that before the upgrade).
<hunger> The rest seems fine.
<KaiL> can you use juk?
<KaiL> or does it crash on start?
<hunger> Not installed.
<KaiL> <hunger> ksysguard no longer displays cpu freq. << wfm
<KaiL> what about artsd?
<hunger> KaiL: juk crashes on start.
<hunger> artsd crashes...
<KaiL> and restarts and crashes and restarts and crashes... every 10sec or so ;:)
<hunger> ... often ....
<KaiL> I renamed the binary to get it to shut up at least :)
<hunger> killall -9 knotify did the trick for me.
<hunger> OK, basically kde 3.4.1 is unusable:-(
<hunger> KaiL: So much for the bug fixing in that release;-)
<KaiL> uhm, that's more gcc4
<hunger> Of course this is probably a gcc 4 issue...
<hunger> Good night...
<KaiL> and the keys got killed by xorg, they where also missing before
<KaiL> is media:/ back at work?
<hunger> KaiL I had all my keys working on and of before.
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> what didn't you update before? :)
<hunger> KaiL: No icon pops up for my usb stick.
<KaiL> :(
<KaiL> ...also not fixed...
<KaiL> but afaik that's still not 3.4.1 final
<KaiL> Riddell: or?
<Riddell> what's the question?
<KaiL> the packages in breezy are still not 3.4.1 final?
<hunger> KaiL: the usb stick is not recognized at all.
<Riddell> they are made with the final 3.4.1 sources
<KaiL> uh :(
<KaiL> so dbus not fixed...
<Riddell> dbus was a quick backport I did from head, I'll need to take a closer look at that
<Riddell> arts crashes may be due to it being compiled with visibility=hidden
<KaiL> could you try without?
<KaiL> it's a "bit" annoying
<Riddell> yes but it's 2 in the morning and I'm about to go to sleep
<KaiL> hunger: hmm, cdrom looks quite good
<hunger> KaiL: media://cdrom works for me.
<KaiL> ...or not...
<Riddell> http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/ADMIN.diff  patch for arts if you want to compile it yourself
<Riddell> apply then  `make -f admin/Makefile.common dist`
<hunger> Good night... need some sleep.
<Riddell> then `debuild`
* KaiL needs sleep too :p
<Riddell> lets all sleep! 
<hunger> Wallets work again (for now).
<Riddell> how pessimistic :)
<zyga> hello
<zyga> http://pastebin.com/291192
<zyga> multiple packages contain one file
<zyga> I thought someone might be interested
<KaiL> knetworkconf updates some days ago to fix this
<Riddell> zyga: yep, fix is in ubunut hoary-updates
<zyga> Riddell: thanks
<zyga> Riddell: just curious, why not in hoary? (I dodn't have hoary-updats in sources.list)
<Riddell> zyga: because hoary is done and released, it doesn't change, hoary-updates has the updates
<Riddell> and hoary-security makes you safe
<zyga> Riddell: I see, did I miss some package that added hoary-updates to sources.list or should this be done manually?
<uniq> zyga: the fix is in kubuntu hoary-updates
<uniq> Some fixes: deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main 
<zyga> uniq: how is kubunutu.org repository different from ubuntu.com's?
<uniq> ubuntu has a very strict policy for fixes to a released distribution.
<uniq> kubuntu.org is just a "unofficial" workarounds repo.. (could use a more unofficial domainname though)..
<Riddell> semi-official :)
<elmo> uh
<elmo> that's a deceptively official URL
<elmo> and AFAIK kubuntu's update policy should match ubuntu's?
<uniq> dinner.. bbl.
<uniq> amu: are you using java on your ibook? - i can't find any useable JRE.. 
<amu> uniq: no 
<KaiL_> amu: kdenetwork? :))
<amu> KaiL_: <parse_error> 
<KaiL_> I asked Riddell about that package yesterday (as it's more or less the last not with gcc4), he said, you had locked the package...
<uniq> amu: ok.. thanks anyway :)
<uniq> riddell: a new knetworkconf with the much more clean diff is at http://frode.kde.no/hoary-updates/ppc/knetworkconf/ -> breezy.
<uniq> amarok doesn't build even with the diffs from cvs.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-05
<amu> uniq: your ibook goes into sleep and awacke back?  
<uniq> yes.
<amu> ah you found the bug :)
<uniq> i added a KubuntuIbook page to my wiki :)
<uniq> simple and not very informative for others. but it is something.
<amu> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7464 D
<uniq> gnite.
<Riddell> amu: what happened to my account on a.d.n?
<Riddell> uniq: fancy compiling kde 3.4.1 on ppc or amd64?
<Riddell> hello motaboy 
<motaboy> Hi Riddell 
<Riddell> motaboy: koffice release candidate on tuesday, do you think you can make packages?
<motaboy> Riddell: Yeah. I don't know it there're already packages made by debian devs somewhere. where can I search for?
<Riddell> motaboy: koffice is ben burton who uses the debian/ directory in KDE's repository
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/koffice/debian/  last commit two weeks ago
<Riddell> and that was just pulling in stuff from his 1.3 packages
<Riddell> so make sure every from there is in the kubuntu packages but otherwise that's about all we can steal
<motaboy> Riddell: ok. But I don't see the rc packages on the ktown developers.
<Riddell> no, tag on tuesday
<Riddell> wwo, not much time frame, tag on tuesday, announce thursday
<motaboy> Riddell: ok so have I to wait tueasdy for starting building?
<Riddell> yeah, guess so
<Riddell> although you could check out head if you want to start sooner, I doubt it'll change much
<motaboy> Riddell: ok.
<Riddell> and don't compile kexi I guess
<Riddell> it'll still go into main, we want karbon and krita
<motaboy> Riddell: I'll remove kexi
<Riddell> deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<Riddell> KDE 3.4.1 for hoary
<Riddell> anyone tested the kubuntu hoary packages?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-29
<pygi> kwwii, :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<goldenear> Riddell: we've been working with Tonio_ to fix the smil problem I was talking about (in konqueror embedded video)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will send you a global debdiff including both goldenear and I changes
<goldenear> a new patch is ready
<goldenear> yep :)
<goldenear> I hope it's not too late
<goldenear> because now konq is not crashing anymore :D
<\sh> something for dapper-updates?
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool
<Tonio_> \sh: it concerns k-d-s
<Tonio_> Riddell: you'll have the debdiff in 2 sec
<goldenear> Riddell: is it ok to include it for dapper ?
<Riddell> goldenear: no idea, we'll need to get matt to review it tomorrow
<goldenear> ok
<kmon> Riddell: are you going to include kde 3.5.3 throw dapper updates?
<kmon> just curious
<Riddell> kmon: I didn't plan to although I see seb is planning on gnome point releases so maybe
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you already email mdz concerning this patch ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no
<Tonio_> Riddell: great
<kmon> maybe you could first add them through your personal repo and if everything seems to be fine (no regressions) include them
<Riddell> e-mail is too slow, and he's in England this week so he'll be asleep since England closes at 23:00
<Riddell> kmon: yep
<\sh> amu works on 3.5.3 packages for breezy i think
<Tonio_> goldenear: ping ? I need the number for the bugs your patch closes
<Riddell> \sh: nice of him to tell me :)
<goldenear> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=konqueror+embedded&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=&orderby=-priority%2C-severity
<Riddell> a URL worthy of bugzilla
<\sh> Riddell: I actually don't know, he said something, but I hope he is doing more with his familiy :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: you should have the mail
<imbrandon> now THATS a url ......
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also added kmplayer prior for audio files embedded in konq.... it causes the same issue than with videos
<imbrandon> morning Riddell, Tonio_, \sh , and others awake ;)
<Tonio_> hey imbrandon
* kmon leaves
<kmon> bye
<\sh> imbrandon: hehe :)
<\sh> imbrandon: good morning
<Tonio_> we really need to find a better solution for edgy than using 2 players....
<Tonio_> maybe codeine is the solution
<\sh> to be honest, I'm only using vlc and xine ... no kde frontends
<goldenear> I think we need a plugin working both for konqueror and firefox
<Tonio_> \sh: I'm a vlc user too, but we need a good kde frontend that "just works"
<Tonio_> goldenear: well kaffeine is doing the job
<Tonio_> goldenear: let's decide upstream the deel with xsessions correctly.......
<goldenear> Tonio_: does kaffeine work with firefox ?
<Tonio_> goldenear: yes
<Flosoft> Riddell: are you here?
<Riddell> ye
<Flosoft> starting from the launch of Dapper I will have 9 Mirrors ready
<Flosoft> several mirrors in France and Poland is being added
<goldenear> Tonio_: what we need is a plugin that can: 1) embed/play the commonly used formats and codecs (msvideo/asf/wmv/wma quicktime/mov/mp4/m4a/aac real/rm/ra/rv ogg/vorbis and mp3). 2) can manage smil 3) can accept javascript commands 4) can emulate the original plugin (eg quicktime player) and deals with the command buttons 5) must work with both konqueror and firerox (or any browser using the same plugin format)
<Tonio_> goldenear: sounds a bit hard to perform, but I think 3 or 4 steps can be joined :)
<goldenear> kmplayer almost does all of this
<goldenear> http://kmplayer.kde.org/
<goldenear> I think it's a very good starting point
<goldenear> Tonio_: only the point 5) is not yet done :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: yes but I don't think it is ready to be the primary player....
<Tonio_> the standalone player is a bit weird to me...
<goldenear> imho the playlist management/display is not very good indeed
<goldenear> I prefer kaffeine as a standalone player
<goldenear> but kaffeine would need a lot of work to get all the function kmplayer has in term of embedded player
<goldenear> also, you can use kmplayer as an engine for kaffeine :)
<goldenear> so you have the gui of kaffeine with mplayer...
<goldenear> kmplayer sorry
<bddebian> Heya
<macd> aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory    anyone have any idea? the forums have one reference, unanswered 
<macd> any insight into this?
<macd> guess not..
<nixternal`zzz> nite all
<PtitGNU> 'morning (here GMT+2)...
<PtitGNU> There are a little problem when we install flash or java.... these packages require dialogs... but, by default, debconf is in 'non-interactive' mode... so adept fail to install java and I must 'killall adept' + 'dpkg --configure -a' etc... It's better to select "KDE" for dialogs by default don't it ? (and install by default with kubuntu, the package "libqt-perl" .. requiered for debconf KDE dialogs)...
<mornfall> PtitGNU: you could also click "show details" to see the question (no need to killall anything)
<mornfall> but yeah, i know
<PtitGNU> mornfall: no, if I click "show details", I can see a half of the dialig screen and I cannot do anything
<PtitGNU> but kill
<mornfall> that's weird then, since i tried it and it worked for me
<PtitGNU> And another problem : In konqueror, menu "Tools -> HTML Settings -> Java" is not checked, but in menu "Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Java -> Enable Java Globally" is checked by default....  So, I must uncheck it, apply, re-check, apply... after, it's ok
<mornfall> PtitGNU: i think it would be more helpful if you either reported the bugs the normal way (or in some cases) comment on the existing bugs
<PtitGNU> ok
<verwilst> hellow!
<verwilst> if i open firefox, and the "About Kubuntu" webpage is shown
<verwilst> i can't click next, since /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/wonderful-linux.html doesn't exist ;)
<seaLne> i get better :)
<seaLne> Firefox can't find the file at /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales/index-en_GB.html
<seaLne> verwilst: i think this maybe a diversion problem
<seaLne> verwilst: i take it file:///usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/index.html works there or replacing the locale to whatever you normally have?
<verwilst> yep, that works
<seaLne> verwilst: Bug #46983
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46983 in kubuntu-docs "kubuntu firefox home page" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46983
* seaLne wonders why kubuntu-team isn't subscribed to kubuntu-docs bugs, added
<verwilst> well, still 1 day to get it fixed hehe ;)
<pygi> kwwii, you around?
<kwwii> pygi: yepp, you got lucky :-)
<pygi> kwwii, why is that? :)
<seaLne> can https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/39444 be closed?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39444 in kde-guidance "Changing an user's password can change another password for a different user" [Major,Fix committed]  
<kwwii> pygi: I am in portugal atm
<kwwii> well, not atm, but this whole week
<Riddell> seaLne: yes
<pygi> kwwii, ah, I shall no bother you then :) 
<pygi> Just wanted to say I have someone who wants to help with Oxygen thingy :)
<kwwii> pygi: cool! who?
<Riddell> kwwii: did you get any launch image done?
<pygi> kwwii, hm, Josip Lisec? :p
<pygi> kwwii, I can send you his references if you want
<pygi> then you decide if you want his help
<kwwii> Riddell: nope, but if we need it I can make one
<kwwii> pygi: yes, please do
<seaLne> Riddell: any thoughts on Bug #46983 the only way it could really be fixed would be with a diversion of the directory rather than just the index file?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46983 in kubuntu-docs "kubuntu firefox home page" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46983
<Riddell> seaLne: sounds like it'll have to stay broken for the moment
<seaLne> yeah
<kwwii> Riddell: is it going on the webpage? (like the adept icon for the beta)
<Riddell> kwwii: if you have time that would be cool, I happen not have any ideas for myself
<pygi> kwwii, sent :)
<kwwii> pygi: cool, thanks :-)
<kwwii> pygi: btw, I started working on a designer file for the svn thingy
<pygi> kwwii, bzr thingy you mean? :) And wow, thanks :)
<kwwii> pygi: yeah, exactly
<pygi> kwwii, I hope you enjoy in Portugal :)
<Riddell> kwwii: yes, and the kubuntu-mug for the release candidate
<kwwii> pygi: I am...it is really great - we are getting lots of work done :-)
<pygi> kwwii, nice :)
<kwwii> Riddell: I'll see what I can come up with...is there any ideas already?
<Riddell> kwwii: nope, that's why I was hoping you'd come up with something :)
<kwwii> cool :-)
<kwwii> I will try to make something later today
<\sh> moins
<pygi> hey \sh
<kwwii> \sh: I will make your text now...you just want "planet.kubuntu.de" with the logo on the left?
<\sh> kwwii: something like this yes, thx :)
<OdyX> Does somebody have kipi-plugins correctly working in gwenview ?
<seaLne> OdyX: well gwenview won't open raw files so I don't think so?
<OdyX> seaLne: I don't expect gwenview to open raw files... but just allow gwenview to uses kipi-plugins
<seaLne> isn't it kipi-plugins that provides raw support?
<OdyX>  KIPI plugins (KDE Image Plugin Interface) can be used by any
<OdyX>  application that implements the KIPI host interface, like e.g., digikam,
<OdyX>  gwenview, kimdaba and showimg.
<OdyX> ^^
<OdyX> Also
<OdyX>  supported is KIPI, the KDE Image Plugin Interface, a collection of helpful
<OdyX>  tools provided by the kipi-plugins package.
<OdyX> This ^^ is in gwenview description.
<OdyX> So they "should" work together.
<OdyX> I have "something" to configure kipi plugns in gwenview configuration, but nothing into the tab
<seaLne> RawConverter is listed as a kipi-plugins so therefore if gwenview was using kipi-plugins it should be able to view cr2 files?
<seaLne> i have kipi-plugin config option in gwenview and raw ticked, weird
<OdyX> seaLne: in Gwenview, do you have something in "External modules" submenus ?
<seaLne> i can't see a "External modules" menu
<OdyX> 6th from left ?
<seaLne> plugins?
<OdyX> Yep
<OdyX> I don't have anything.
<seaLne> i have the things listed in configure -> kipi plugins
<OdyX> which I don't get.
<OdyX> Well.. With new user, I do...
<danimo> grml, jack sensing is broken again for SigmaTel STAC 9200 in the latest kernel :(
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: I've found another small bug in guidance
<jeroenvrp> _Sime: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/47317
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47317 in kde-guidance "Can't modify users in userconfig when that user has no "real name" set " [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<jeroenvrp> another bug:
<jeroenvrp> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/47318
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47318 in kdebase "Cancelled KDM-session in vt8 doesn't return to vt7" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<jeroenvrp> this one is critical
<Tonio_> hey
<imbrandon> heya
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> Anyone has a PPP-Modem here, like DSL?
<MrFaber> KPPP seems to be very bad pre configured on the Desktop-CD of Dapper which is very bad imho
<MrFaber> Or is there another way to go online with PPP?
<MrFaber> KPPP on Kanotix works fine and needs only the username and password.
<OculusAquilae> MrFaber: I think knet is cool 
<OculusAquilae> MrFaber: but never tested it in real life
<MrFaber> OculusAquilae: knet is able to connect over ppp?
<Riddell> knet isn't for dialup #as far as I know
<MrFaber> OculusAquilae: but if kpp doesn't work it should be removed
<Riddell> if kppp doesn't work it's as likely to be an issue with pppd
<Riddell> try running kppp with kdesu
<MrFaber> Riddell: no, kppp gives an error on first start because a configuration file is missing
<MrFaber> Riddell: and it shows no modem
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: i see multiple things there: Dial Up, DSL, Script, ISDN, Cable
<OculusAquilae> so it seems to be for dialup too
<MrFaber> Riddell: most DSL modems runs over ethernet afaik so it should work directly with username and password imho
<MrFaber> Riddell: and afaik it works like this in Kanotix
<OculusAquilae> MrFaber: does KPPP support DSL?
<OculusAquilae> I mean pppoe
<Riddell> MrFaber: do you use a modem?
<MrFaber> Riddell: I have a router but not a friend of mine
<Riddell> kppp is dial up only
<MrFaber> Riddell: ups, sorry
<MrFaber> Riddell: How can I connect with pppoe?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: knet isn't
<MrFaber> Kanotix has an app which only needs password and username
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: I think somebody should prepare knet to use it in edgy perhaps
<Riddell> MrFaber: connect to what?
<MrFaber> Riddell: inet with pppoe
<Riddell> MrFaber: DSL?
<MrFaber> Not everyone has a router.
<MrFaber> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> MrFaber: knet and pppoe packages would seen to be the way, but I've not tested them
<MrFaber> Riddell: so Desktop-CD can't get online with a standard DSL-Modem?
<Riddell> if they work that would be great, we'd have them in edgy
<MrFaber> Riddell: Kanotix works
<Riddell> there's no such thing as a standard DSL modem as far as I know
<MrFaber> Riddell: but not sure what it uses
<Riddell> they all need different drivers
<MrFaber> Riddell: in germany PPPoE ist standard afaik and every router supports it
<MrFaber> Riddell: not the ethernet ones
<Riddell> in UK we don't use pppoe
<MrFaber> Riddell: USB-Modems?
<Riddell> ADSL uses pppoa
<OculusAquilae> a?
<Riddell> and I've never come across a USB modem that works with linux
<Riddell> however it all shows we need to do a good dialup/dsl modem testing plan for edgy
<MrFaber> Riddell: How routers can connect with a usb modem or has every DSL Router his own modem in uk?
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: over ATM
<OculusAquilae> hm
<Riddell> MrFaber: I'm not sure what you mean
<MrFaber> Riddell: not important :)
<MrFaber> OculusAquilae: but Ubuntu hast the pppoe packages?
<OculusAquilae> MrFaber: but Kubuntu has no GUI for that
<OculusAquilae> MrFaber: why not helping to test knet in/for edgy
<MrFaber> OculusAquilae: but I am sure that I haven't used the console on Kanotix on this pc
<Riddell> MrFaber: more people have routers which have built in modems, the only USB modems I've seen don't have linux drivers
<Riddell> knet looks like it could do with a UI review
<OculusAquilae> MrFaber: you could look at Kanotix what it uses
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: that was my idea, too
<OculusAquilae> perhaps it could replace kppp for edgy
<MrFaber> OculusAquilae: I know, but I have to redownload it, I have tested it some time ago
<MrFaber> OculusAquilae: hm, if I have no Inet, how can I install the pppoe-package?
<MrFaber> OculusAquilae: ok, download it here and take it with a cd but ...
<MrFaber> OculusAquilae: or take a router with me :)
<OculusAquilae> MrFaber: good question :)
<OculusAquilae> MrFaber: but pppoeconf should be in kubuntu, isn't it?
<OculusAquilae> MrFaber: you can configure the modem with it
<MrFaber> OculusAquilae: yes, it is installed on my pc so it should be there too
<MrFaber> good .)
<OculusAquilae> MrFaber: must definately be fixed for edgy
<OculusAquilae> :9
<MrFaber> OculusAquilae: Maybe Desktop-CD has it too :)
<Riddell> _Sime, sebas: any quick fix for bug 47317?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47317 in kde-guidance "Can't modify users in userconfig when that user has no "real name" set " [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47317
<tvo> has entire ubuntu release schedule been delayed by dapper? ie. will edgy be released only on december 1st or earlier?
<pygi> tvo, nop
<Riddell> tvo: edgy will be four months
<OdyX> Riddell: fear ?
<OdyX> ;-D
<Riddell> I do
<javier> hopefully you'll have more hands to help out ;)
<pygi> kmon, no worries :)
<kmon> the distrowatch people ignored my post about the kubuntu development newsletter :(
<kmon> and the fridge people :(
<Riddell> if the fridge wants to have only 1 story a month that's up to them
<OdyX> Well.. It's cold there...
<kmon> we need a kfridge xD
<Riddell> kubuntu.org almost is
<kmon> yep
<Riddell> although I don't know if I want stuff like kubuntu news and links to reviews on the front page
<kmon> I like it
<kmon> it makes me look at the page from time to time
<kmon> I wasa thinking about a feature for edgy... If ubuntu/kubuntu promotes python as the "visual basic" equivalent for ms, why don't kubuntu provide eric3 (or eric4) as a programming ide?
<Riddell> well at the moment I don't even know if eric3 works
<kmon> I gave it a go in breezy, but I haven't done hardcore programming with it
<kmon> so maybe it's too buggy
<kmon> but I think it would be nice
<Riddell> plus have you seen the user interface on eric3?  it has 100 toolbar buttons
<kmon> the doc team could work on a simpley tutorial on python/qt with eric
<kmon> yes...
<kmon> it's not very clean
<_Sime> true
<kmon> but it has integrated debugger
<kmon> which is a rocking feature
<_Sime> Riddell: 47317, yeah prolly.
<Riddell> eric doesn't even have qtdesigner integration, which kdevelop does
<_Sime> Riddell: actually, I think it does. I just don't know how to use it.
<pygi> Python is far from VB kmon 
<kmon> pygi: I know
<kmon> but it's the example the sabdfl uses
<kmon> in the mailing lists
<kmon> when people ask why are so many development libraries for python
<pygi> heh
<_Sime> Has sudo been fixed for X11 apps?
<Riddell> _Sime: how do you mean fixed?
<_Sime> "sudo userconfig" now works ok.
<Riddell> it always should have
<_Sime> before I had to do "kdesu userconfig".
<_Sime> yes I know, but it was broken during development.
<Riddell> although it used to overwrite your .ICEauthority file and other things which it shouldn't do now
<_Sime> that was probably it.
<_Sime> just commited a fix for 47317
<_Sime> yuriy: hi
<yuriy> _Sime: hello\
<_Sime> yuriy: I see that you've got svn worked out. ;-)
<_Sime> yuriy: can you wait a bit before you commit anything else. I need to get a branch worked out and I'm not entirely sure where best to put it in KDE's svn.
<Riddell> what's the branch for?
<_Sime> Riddell: yuriy is going to start commiting SoC stuff to the guidance code, but I still want to do stable releases of what you now have in dapper. (maintenance)
<yuriy> _Sime: yeah, I wasn't going to for a while
<_Sime> cool
<yuriy> _Sime: but, if you're making a seperate branch that I'll be able to put incomplete stuff into that's even better
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/   just branches/guidance seems to be the place
<_Sime> Riddell: ok, [ade]  was recommending /branches/work on #kde-nl
<_Sime> branches/guidance/ suits me better I must say.
<Riddell> branches/work is for random things  branches/xxx is for programmes with releases
<Riddell> so maybe branches/guidance/0.6
<_Sime> cool.
<_Sime> Riddell: do you have enough karma in kde's svn to make a dir for me in /branches/ ?
<Riddell> let me try
<Riddell> **** Access denied: Insufficient Karma
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> let me ask
<Riddell> apparantly only sysadmins can
<Riddell> you'll need to e-mail sysadmin@
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure language-support-fr
<Tonio_> Error: 'fr' is not a supported language or locale
<Tonio_> hurg !
<Tonio_> hi all
<_Sime> Riddell: ok, thanks,
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : T - 3 | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings Tue 6th 21:00UTC
<toma> _Sime, Riddell: if you need translations for that branch, you need to put it under /branches/stable/bla/bla
<Riddell> oh, right
<toma> iirc you dont need any add. karma for that
<Riddell> ooh, done
<Riddell> _Sime: branches/stable/guidance made
<toma> Riddell: that has to be in the usual subdir 
<toma> not in the root of that
<toma> for example /trunk/extragear/playground/rsibreak would be /branches/stable/extragear/playground/rsibreak
<toma> s/playground/utils/ ... ah.. wel, you understand
<Riddell> doh
<Riddell> hmm, there's no playground in there
<toma> forking a playground app is not really common ;-)
<Riddell> yeah, it should really be in extragear if it's being released
<toma> yes, i'll check the scripts later on. Not sure if it is ok, but we'll see
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-30
<AlinuxOS> does KDE use .fonts.config for its configuration?
<AlinuxOS> In gnome I use my own ~/.fonts.config
<AlinuxOS> what about KDE ?
<OdyX> AlinuxOS: Well.. I think KDE uses its own one.
<OdyX> AlinuxOS: With all respect, this is no support chan...
<Riddell> KDE uses fontconfig, same as Qt
<Riddell> same as GTK
<AlinuxOS> I'm making fontconfig for georgian
<AlinuxOS> I don't need support
<Riddell> it should all be the same
<AlinuxOS> just want to know if kde uses .fonts.config :)
<AlinuxOS> Riddell, ;)
<AlinuxOS> thank you!
<AlinuxOS> so there will be great Georgian font support.
<OdyX> AlinuxOS: sorry for "agression" then.
<AlinuxOS> Riddell, thank you a lot!!:)
<AlinuxOS> OdyX, ;)
<AlinuxOS> thank you too for respect...rulez are rulez! ;)
<OdyX> AlinuxOS: that's it... I could'n't know....
<AlinuxOS> ;)
<Riddell> ** please test deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353/ dapper main
<bddebian> Hello
<nixternal> Riddell: i am applying the updates now for kde-353
* nixternal crosses his fingers
<Riddell> neoncode: thanks
<bddebian> Heya Riddell
<Riddell> morning bddebian 
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: will kde 3.5.3 be part of kubuntu-updates or will it be optional manually?
<neoncode> Riddell: Wha?
<nixternal> 3.5.3 installed and running...will test it further
* neoncode pays attention
<neoncode> Oh, I take it you ment nixternal, Riddell 
<nixternal> i didn't even see what Riddell posted..i rebooted
<nixternal> Sysinfo for 'cabowabo': Linux 2.6.16-ck11 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: AMDAthlonprocessor at 1400 MHz (2804 bogomips), , RAM: 245/250MB, 103 proc's, 9.2min up
<neoncode> [02:20]  <Riddell> neoncode: thanks
<nixternal> it is there...up and running
<nixternal> from login to desktop even after upgrade was 4 seconds...nice
<nixternal> my only gripe is that it replaced my kweather icons...but nothing like copying them over to fix it...nothing big at all
<nixternal> took me a whole 5 seconds to fix that
<robotgeek> nixternal: however, i don't know how to do it :). so it will take me much longer!
<nixternal> it is very easy
<nixternal> sudo cp my_transparent_icons /usr/local/share/kweather/
<nixternal> that easy ;)
<neoncode> Where can you download the kubuntu symbol thing?
<nixternal> neoncode: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork
<goldenear> Riddell: IMPORTANT INFORMATION : I've upgraded kubuntu-default-settings a few hours ago... I've juste created a new user accound to see if the mime types associations were ok... but it's not... Kaffeine is still the default player for embedded videos and keep CRASHING Konqueror! Did you get the patch from Tonio ?
<goldenear> This is a very serious problem and it had to be fixed before the final release...
<goldenear> I hope you'll read my message... I'll be back at noon. If you need my help about this, I'll be there :)
<imbrandon> heya Riddell your symlink for kde-latest dosent point to 353 ;)
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya bddebian ;)
<imbrandon> man i cant wait for dapper to get released and edgy repos to open , i'm all like a little kid ancy and waiting .....
<bddebian> Heh
<hendry> has anyone recently tried Openoffice?
<hendry> nothing works
<bddebian> Worked for me on Friday
<hendry> in fact when i select something from the menu, it freezes my desktop
<hendry> i am using amd64
<bddebian> Ah, well there's your problem. ;-)
<bddebian> Sorry, j/k.  I have only ix86 :-(
<freeflying> hendry: OOo can work on i386 and ppc for me 
<hendry> freeflying: sigh
<hendry> OO is crashing for me under Debian too. when I save as M$ XML doc
<freeflying> hendry: maybe OOo wanna you use koffice  :)
<hendry> freeflying: koffice isn't the default Ubuntu office. standard office app is openoffice
<freeflying> hendry: I see, koffice is lighter than OOo
<hendry> lighter is appealing
<hendry> it appealed to me too at first
<hendry> but as i have more exp with it (and customers). OO is far better for compatibility
<freeflying> ya, koffice can not handle M$ office's doc well
<hendry> hmm
<hendry> in Windows, when I run the same test, it says it requires a JRE
<hendry> in Ubuntu it just crashes
<hendry> ok, OO bug time
<fabo> Riddell: what do i need to do if i want kvpnc 0.8.5.1 in dapper ? uvf exception request ?
<Hobbsee> hi all
<fabo> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> fabo: what's the changelog?
<Hobbsee> only bug fixes, or new features?
<fabo> only bug fixes
<Hobbsee> yeah, it'd either not happen at all, or need a UVF request
<fabo> ok
<Hobbsee> fabo: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2006-February/000545.html
<Riddell> fabo: you'd need to sacrifice some lambs to sabdfl
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i thought it may have gotten to that stage :P
<fabo> :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: did you try ke 3.5.3?
<Riddell> kde
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is it out yet???
<imbrandon> yup 
<imbrandon> Sysinfo for 'voyager': Linux 2.6.15-23-686 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz at 2934 MHz (5871 bogomips), HD: 53/147GB, RAM: 770/1002MB, 121 proc's, 3.9h up
<imbrandon> been running it about 6 hours now
<imbrandon> or so
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sssh
<Riddell> Hobbsee: but do test it please
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, where is it?  *whispers*
<Riddell> imbrandon: any problems?
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353/ dapper main
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<imbrandon> none at all, infact fixed a few little "issues" from before like amarok not starting clean etc
<imbrandon> btw latest armarok i think too
<Riddell> imbrandon: did you find it got rid of double icons on the system tray?
<imbrandon> yup yup exactly
<Riddell> that seems like a regretion
<imbrandon> yea othern than the official dapper i use .....
<imbrandon> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main
<imbrandon> #deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<imbrandon> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main
<imbrandon> yea and the adept updater dosent dissapear anymore either
<imbrandon> *icon*
<seaLne> imbrandon: something held back?
<imbrandon> yea seaLne but before it would randomly dissapear on me 3.5.2 even when there was updates, couldent reporduce it regularly so i dident file a report
<Hobbsee_> die Hobbsee die!
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> wasnt going to download a large amount over the wireless...
<imbrandon> ahh
<seaLne> arggh anasthetic wearing off, just had tooth removed :(
<Hobbsee> not if i wanted to test it before dinner...
<imbrandon> i need to debug my wireless, freakin ndiswrapper hardlocks my comp when i ifup wlan0 ;)
<imbrandon> only with this card though so i know its a driver issue
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what card?
<imbrandon> been stringing a cat5 cable accross the house the last week or so till i get it figured out
<Hobbsee> mine sometimes locks when i remove the car
<Hobbsee> d
<imbrandon> realtek 8185
<imbrandon> its a pci wireless card in a desktop comp
<Hobbsee> what chipset, and can you use another driver for it?
<imbrandon> infact they have linux drivers on their site too that you can compile and run but i get the same thing, thats why i said its a driver issue, i'm going to dualboot with suse later today and see if its a ubuntu thing or just crappy drivers
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<imbrandon> realtek chipset
<imbrandon> but whatever it is it does it in dapper and breezy so i'm assumeing it will do it in suse too but i've got a few hundred gigs of space to waste so i'lll try it anyhow just to rule it out
* Hobbsee runs around quietly cheering "KDE 3.5.3's here!"
<imbrandon> heheh
* Hobbsee will shoot Riddell if this turns out to be like kde 3.5 beta 2.
<imbrandon> yea nixternal told me Riddell said something about it , and i was like wtf its not linked to kde-latest ? heh
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, nah i've rebooted a few times and been running it "in use" the last few hours and seems realy solid
<Hobbsee> oh good :)
<Hobbsee> bah.  do people proofread their documents at all?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: an FYI:  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DapperReleaseNotes/Kubuntu/UpgradeProblems
<Hobbsee> er, a FYI
<imbrandon> yea i've always said adept is the devil ;) we need a qt synaptic clone ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee is afk
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can i have a preliminary whinge?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hmm?
<Hobbsee> the icons are in one row, instead of 2 - it was much more economical for screenspace to have 2 rows of icons, like we did in 3.5.2
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'sarah': Linux 2.6.15-23-686 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.40GHz at 2394 MHz (4791 bogomips), , RAM: 771/993MB, 99 proc's, 1.12h up
<Hobbsee> good
<Riddell> I entirely agree
<pygi> kwwii, poke :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how does one go about changing it?
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no idea
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hmm...seems to be dependant on the width of the kicker...anything >48 pixels, and it goes to two rows
<imbrandon> hmm i guess i dident notice becouse my kicker is resized and always shows one row
* imbrandon 's kicker is sized at ~30
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how do you fit all the windows on the kicker that way?
<Riddell> if I set it to 48 it works
<Riddell> but not Normal
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, same here.  wonder why the default wasnt set that way
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i only have about 4 or 5 windows per desktop open at a time
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah okay.  and any icons...
<Hobbsee> ahh...is T - 3 the days till release?
* Hobbsee is reminded of descent 2.
<kwwii> pygi: hi
<Hobbsee> kwwii: does k-d-s set the width of the kicker?
<pygi> kwwii, hey, what are you upto? :)
<Hobbsee> er, height?
<kwwii> pygi: in portugal working on oxygen
<imbrandon> i hope not ;) 
<kwwii> Hobbsee: don't think so
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<pygi> kwwii, nice, any thought on things I sent you yesterday?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no shouldn't do
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, what do you mean icons, here is my current screen http://imbrandon.sytes.net/misc/kde353.png
<Hobbsee> wonder where it's set then...
* Hobbsee shudders at the XP-ish style
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> ah yeah - i tend to have a few icons on the side, like konsole and firefox as well...
* Hobbsee realises that she forgot the dishes - back in a bit...
<kwwii> it seems that at the "normal" panel size the dock icons get cut off at the bottom
<Hobbsee> hmmm...no dishes
<Hobbsee> well, no interest in them, anyway
<kwwii> lol, ksvn installs but has no package dependency on subversion itself
<Hobbsee> kwwii: fix it?  :P
<Hobbsee> guess it's kinda late for that 
<kwwii> yeah, well esvn works :-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: was there anything in particular that you wanted us to test for?
<Riddell> just that it works
<Riddell> I can copy it to the KDE servers if it does
<Hobbsee> i could have sworn i got that from you last time...
<Hobbsee> it seems to work okay - havent had any crashes
<Riddell> perfect
* Hobbsee watches her system blow up madly, and spit copious amounts of steam.
<Hobbsee> and smoke.  cant forget the smoke.
<Riddell> too late
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> good thing i was joking then :P
<Hobbsee> i'm so glad we get these things, before the rest of the world
<Hobbsee> Riddell: this feels rather like breezy.  want to try your luck again?
<Hobbsee> okay, dishes are *now* occuring
<Hobbsee> :)
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon wishes he could get the damm kernel to compile on the xbox so he can install kubuntu instead of gentoo on it
<mornfall> imbrandon: feel free to write the clone
<imbrandon> clone ?
<imbrandon> ohh the adept , nah i would honestly be better of contrib to adept if i had the time/skills ( i hate it when there are 50 apps that do the same thing )
<imbrandon> off*
<imbrandon> that and there is a kynaptic but its old/outdated from what i've seen
<mornfall> you could obviously fix kynaptic aswell
<imbrandon> probbly if i had the time/skills yes ;)
<imbrandon> but that would also just add to the *more apps to do the same job* type thing when adept is opensource why not help if/when i can ;)
<mornfall> well, the problem is that it seems you can't 
<imbrandon> all in all it was said in jest, i say the same thing about firefox, konq, etc etc etc ;) please dont take me to heart
<imbrandon> mornfall, you are probbly more than correct ;)
<mornfall> okey
<Lure> Riddell: looks like breezy->dapper upgrade is causing kdm crash due to corrupted/missing ~/.face.icon
<Lure> see bug 37529, 47142 and 47455
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37529 in kdebase "kdm crash due to corrupted ~/.face.icon file" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37529
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47142 in kdebase "have to boot twice to start kdm" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47142
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47455 in kdebase "KDM detected memory corruption" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47455
<Riddell> what would .face.icon be?
<kwwii> whoever picked nano as the default editor should just use windows
<kwwii> it SUCKS!
<Hobbsee> nooooo!
* Hobbsee likes nano :P
<pygi> kwwii, not all know how to use Vi/m
* Hobbsee is in that category, and therefore must be highly stupid :P
<kwwii> so how in the hell do I use it with svn
<kwwii> it always asks me the filename I want to save something to
<kwwii> crap.tmp
<Riddell> just agree with what it gives you
<Lure> Riddell: I think it is the icon presented on login (we do not use it) and set in SysSettings-> User Account
<Lure> kwwii: just add "export EDITOR=vi" to your ~/.bash_profile as I did...
<Lure> Riddell: is 3.5.3 planned for -updates?
<Hobbsee> or sudo update-alternatives --config-editor or something
<Riddell> Lure: I don't know, maybe
<Riddell> I'd need to make decent packages first
<Lure> Riddell: I have just seen that they plan to have GNOME minor release in -updates....
<Lure> Riddell: your test packages are quite decent typically... ;-)
<Hobbsee> urgh, someone in #kubuntu 's already found out about the kde 3.5.3 packages..
<kwwii> Lure: I use zsh, but yeah, I already changed it
<Lure> Hobbsee: they are lurking here I suppose... ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure, apparently they found it thru konstruct
<Riddell> that means they compile it themselves
<Hobbsee> silly people :P
<Hobbsee> fair enough
* Hobbsee considers hacking into konversation.
<goldenear> Hi
<goldenear> Riddell: did you get my message ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> I uploaded the changes tonio sent me, if they don't work it's too late
<goldenear> Riddell: the problem is that the changes don't seem to have been applied
<goldenear> The upgraded profilerc is almost the same as the old one... only a few lines about x-mplayer2 have been added at the end of the file
<goldenear> It seems that the patch we worked on with Tonio has not been applied
<Riddell> hmm, maybe I uploaded an older version
<goldenear> I guess
<goldenear> could you paste me the tonio patch (or the resultant patched file) on pastebin
<goldenear> I would like to check it
<OdyX> !!!!!!!!!!!! <!--- My DVD cannot have DMA again !-------------> !!!!!!!!
* OdyX is crying.
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kds.diff
<Lure> hi raphink - all nice for you on the coast?
<raphink> hi Lure
<raphink> would be nicer if I had internet at home
<raphink> so I could help here
<raphink> :(
<raphink> apart from that it's ok
<raphink> sun shining, water is hot enough
<Lure> raphink: cool - it is rainy over here :-(
* raphink looks by the window and tries to find a cloud
<raphink> it has been a bit windy since yesterday
<Lure> raphink: good for sailing... ;-)
<raphink> a bit too much
<raphink> for sailing
<raphink> and I don't have a sail yet
<raphink> but a fisherman I know said he can easily find me a staff to sail with
* claydoh wonders if that was *the* gael duval
* OdyX thinks...
* raphink takes note that OdyX things
<raphink> thinks
<OdyX> Yop raphink....
<raphink> yop toi mme :)
<OdyX> I meant... It's probably "the" gael"
<raphink> mhm
<Riddell> claydoh: yes
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<claydoh> thought so, wonder how ulteo is coming along....
* claydoh checks
<pygi> claydoh, coming along well :)
<claydoh> cool
<goldenear> Riddell: The modifications in the patch are correct... but I can't understand what's the original file to be patched... doesn't seem to be the same original profilerc than I :(
<abattoir> hello everyone :) 
<Hobbsee> hi abattoir 
<abattoir> Riddell: very busy i assume :) 
<abattoir> hello hobbsee
<pygi> hey abattoir :P
<abattoir> hi pygi ;) 
<goldenear> hello abattoir
<abattoir> hello goldenear
<Hobbsee> abattoir: it was you, who told me about the kopete devices patch, wasnt it?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: i dont think so...
<abattoir> when was this?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: a few months ago
<Hobbsee> someone did...their nick started with a...or maybe b...
<goldenear> Whois is the maitainer of the kubuntu-default-settings package ?
<goldenear> Riddell I assume
<Hobbsee> goldenear: kwwii, i guess.
<Hobbsee> or is that tonio?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: not sure, you mean the video devices?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: yeah, how it'd crash when you hit configure, devices
<Riddell> goldenear: me
<Hobbsee> oh, i was wrong on both counts :P
<Riddell> although tonio has done much of the work recently
<abattoir> Hobbsee: i really dont think it was me :P 
<Hobbsee> hmmmm okay...
<Hobbsee> oh well
<abattoir> Riddell: i have a couple of questions about my spec... or should i wait after dapper comes out? ;) 
<abattoir> Riddell: soc :P 
<Riddell> abattoir: ask away
<abattoir> Riddell: 1. i first have to port the glade to QT, then i can work on a better interface right? should i talk about this with Kamion before finishing the spec? or are you guys to busy w/ dapper for that now?
<pygi> abattoir, ergh, glade to QT? Don't we have QT Designer?
* pygi wonders what spec
<abattoir> pygi: yes... does it automatically convert glade to .UI ? :S ;)
<pygi> abattoir, no, but you could implement that function
<goldenear> Riddell: ok. so I don't understand what happens with the Tonio's patch...
<imbrandon> abattoir, yes , well semi automatic, needs tweaking afterwords
<abattoir> pygi: i though each student had to write a spec for their app
<pygi> abattoir, indeed :)
<abattoir> *thought
<pygi> abattoir, yes, they do :)
<Riddell> abattoir: if you have user interface improvements you should probably spec them before starting on any code
<goldenear> Riddell: Where could I download the *actual* profilerc file (the one included in the latest kubuntu-default-settings package) ?
<goldenear> I'd only need a few minutes to make a clean patch for it
<imbrandon> abattoir,  pygi, down twords the bottom talks about importing glade files to qt designer http://doc.trolltech.com/3.3/designer-manual-9.html
<Riddell> goldenear: apt-get source k-d-s
<abattoir> Riddell: ok.... and 2. I also proposed a tool for OEMs to configure among other things, the details which are asked of the user(after i finish working on the OEM Inst.) should i include it in the spec or wait till i finish this first?
<Lure> goldenear: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/profilerc?
<Riddell> abattoir: sounds like a fair thing to include in the spec
<abattoir> ok, Riddell, pygi, imbrandon, thanks a lot :) 
<abattoir> Riddell: i'll post the link here when i'm done
<Riddell> abattoir: but I'd keep the improvements separate from the "just porting" part so it's easy for reviews to see which paragraphs are which
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, so for now(during porting) i dont need to discuss w/ Kamion right?
<abattoir> Riddell: I mean about where the Ubuntu OEM installer is going, his plans for it.
<jeroenvrp> _Sime: are you there
<Riddell> abattoir: do point him towards the spec
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> hmmm... kde 3.5.3 doenst seem to like firefox too much...my version of firefox, nayway.
<Lure> Riddell: first crash of Kontact 3.5.3 - on empty trash (Disconnected IMAP)
<Lure> Riddell: where should I report backtrace?
<Lure> Hobbsee: what do you mean "doesn't like"?
<Riddell> bugs.kde.org
<Hobbsee> Lure: didnt seem to want to render pages the first time...on multiple sites
<freeflying|away> Riddell: kde-3.5.3's system tray change to one line?
<Hobbsee> i'ts likely to be my system though...
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: set the height to be 48, it goes back to 2 lines...
<Lure> Hobbsee: it is working fine for me (my main browser)
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: thx
<Hobbsee> Lure: mozilla binaries, or repo version?
<Lure> Hobbsee: repo + some extensions
<Hobbsee> thought so
<Riddell> freeflying|away: yes, and apparantly the 3.5.2 behaviour was a bug
<Hobbsee> Riddell: darn it!  was a nice bug!
<Riddell> I know
<freeflying|away> two line looks more nice than one line 
<Riddell> I guess we just up the default kicker height in edgy by a pixel or two
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: much more economical use of screenspace, too...
<Hobbsee> hmm..now the room shouldnt be spinning slightly, or shifting, should it?
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: :)
<imbrandon> not unless you have some good lsd Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee isnt stupid.
<freeflying|away> my kicker haven't crashed for about 8 hrs in kde-3.5.3
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: if this feels like what taking lsd's like, i cant see why anyone would take it more than once...
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> gets kinda hard to move around if the walls keep moving, you know :P
<imbrandon> hungover ?
<Hobbsee> no, i dont drink
<imbrandon> ahh maybe you should if the walls are moving , j/k
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> LOL!
* Hobbsee rather likes that idea.
<Hobbsee> night all...
<OdyX> night Hobbsee
<bddebian> Gnight Hobbsee
<Lure> Riddell: done - kde bug 128319
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 128319 in general "kmail crash on empty trash (disconnected imap)" [Crash,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128319
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: dream on, it got cut too close in breezy, i dont think Riddell wants to risk it again...
<Hobbsee> oh okay, never mind.
<imbrandon> [07:20]  <Lure> Riddell: is 3.5.3 planned for -updates?
<imbrandon> [07:21]  <Hobbsee> or sudo update-alternatives --config-editor or something
<imbrandon> [07:21]  <Riddell> Lure: I don't know, maybe
<imbrandon> [07:21]  <Riddell> I'd need to make decent packages first
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> mmm, okay...
<goldenear> Riddell: you can find my modified profilerc file and the corresponding .diff (for patch the prodilerc file from the actual source)
<goldenear> Riddell: also I've found that kmplayer_part.desktop would also need some modifications
<goldenear> How is the maintainer of the kmplayer package ? (and kpart_kmplayer)
<Riddell> Koos is quite responsive
<goldenear> Koos ?
<Riddell> koos vriezen <koos.vriezen@gmail.com>
<goldenear> Riddell: I have also made a patch for kmplayer_part.desktop (and kmplayer.desktop that have to be keep in sync for mimetypes)
<goldenear> Riddell: do I have to send the patch to him or also to you ?
<Riddell> goldenear: if it's an upstream bug send it to Koos
<goldenear> Riddell: but it will be to late for dapper, isn't it ?
<Riddell> yes
<goldenear> :(
<goldenear> Riddell: no fixes can be commited any more ?
<Riddell> we should be able to do small fixes in dapper-updates after release
* Riddell reboots to test a CD
<toma> eeps
<Riddell> is that a good eep?
<toma> yes it is
<toma> made a lot of money today, so i'm happy
<goldenear> <Riddell> we should be able to do small fixes in dapper-updates after release <-- but at least the profilerc file must be ok on the Dapper CD... if not, any user created before updating will have konqueror crashing with embedded video!
<Riddell> that's not a release critical problem
<Riddell> and it's better than it wasn breezy
<Riddell> and the installer will update from dapper-updates during install
<goldenear> isn't crahing a critical problem ???
<Riddell> not release critical no
<toma> i hope i can print soon
<goldenear> Riddell: could you just take the profilerc file (or the .diff) from http://goldenear.online.fr/ubuntu
<Riddell> that's quite a diff
<goldenear> Just fix kubuntu-default-settings with that... no more crash (for each new user) after this :)
<goldenear> Riddell: yes, I've set the correct mime types for many formats
<Riddell> can you get tonio to review it?
<goldenear> I hope he will be on irc tonight
<goldenear> Riddell: also you can get two modified files: kmplayer.desktop and kmplayer_part.desktop
<goldenear> I've update the mimes types is these files too
<Riddell> send those to koos
<goldenear> this will make kmplayer_part manage any embedded format :)
<Riddell> have you checked it an manage all those formats?
<goldenear> sure
<goldenear>  <Riddell> send those to koos <-- done
<Riddell> let me know what he says
<bddebian> Can anyone with main rights look at a patch for kscd?  Bug #37963
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37963 in kscd "[patch]  song title partially hidden" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37963
<bddebian> Only if time permits of course, I know everyone is busy
<goldenear> Riddell: kmplayer could already manage all those formats... I've just added some missing corresponding mime types
<goldenear> This is not a big work... but at least it makes things working correctly :)
<goldenear> no more crash!
<goldenear> Riddell: is koos often on this IRC channel ?
<uniq> hum.. anyone else got oo.o UI font problems? or is it just me? 
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> uniq: occationally
<goldenear> :/
<uniq> i have all squares here..
<Riddell> ok, not that bad
<goldenear> hi Tonio_ !!!
<Tonio_> hey
<goldenear> you're here at the good moment :D
<Tonio_> ah ?
* Tonio_ is really f**ked up with that system:/ kio
<goldenear> I've redone a new patch for profilerc
<goldenear> could you check it ... http://goldenear.online.fr/ubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think we should discuss this in paris june with kde devs invited
<Tonio_> Riddell: the number of complains and bug reports concerning this kio is simply stupid...
<Riddell> Tonio_: ervin will be there
<Tonio_> Riddell: very nice ;)
<Tonio_> I'm preparing a little list of common issues reported to have good arguments
<Tonio_> goldenear: the changes concerning the audio extensions ?
<Tonio_> goldenear: I already submitted them to Riddell but they haven't been accepted...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I assume it was to late for this no ?
<Riddell> it is now
<Tonio_> Riddell: was it 2 days ago when you uploaded latest version ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a bit weird since audio files are still managed with kaffeine...
<Riddell> Tonio_: I seem to have uploaded an old version
<Tonio_> Riddell: argh !
<Riddell> yeah, I know, sorry
<Tonio_> Riddell: is it really too late now ?
<Riddell> yes
* Tonio_ needs to get main uploads rights for edgy ^_^
<goldenear> oh no !!!
<Riddell> but we can probably get it in dapper-updates
<bddebian> Yeah, go Tonio_ go :-)
<Tonio_> that's a good argument to try coredev...
<raphink> go go go
<goldenear> Riddell: why is it too late ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes good, that will do the job since it will close bugs ;)
<Riddell> goldenear: uploads are closed except for "wipes your hard disk" type bugs
<crimsun> goldenear: release is thursday...
<Tonio_> goldenear: 2 days before release means only critical bugfixes can go in
<goldenear> Riddell: can't you just add my profilerc file to the package ?
<Tonio_> btw it is raphink's fault ;)
<Riddell> put it in post release updates https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DapperReleaseRadar
<goldenear> but konqueror crash is a critical bug ...
<raphink> Tonio_: huh?
<raphink> what is my fault?
<raphink> goldenear: no it's not
<raphink> it's a normal bug
<raphink> it's critical for konqueror on the KDE BTs
<raphink> it's normal for the konqueror package for Ubuntu
<Tonio_> raphink: well, you two only can upload and as I can't blame Riddell, I blame you ;)
<Tonio_> sounds logic ;)
<raphink> not the same level 
<Tonio_> raphink: kiddin' of course ;)
<raphink> Tonio_: pay me an internet connection right now in my new house :p
<raphink> then I'm there all the time to help 
<Tonio_> bddebian: I will try, at least, in one or two month probably
* raphink is squatting his cousin's house right now to ge tan internet access
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can blame me, that's what I'm here for
<OdyX> Riddell: exact... :D
* OdyX blames Riddel.
<OdyX> +l
<Tonio_> Riddell: with 1500 things to do in a day, no I can't ;)
<Tonio_> I should have tried coredev before
<toma> bddebian: i can confirm the problem in kscd and lowering the font to 8 makes it fit beautiful. Did not test the patch itself but it seems straightforward.
<Tonio_> so I will blame myself
<bddebian> Tonio_: Well I put my name on the list, thought I don't know why :-)
<bddebian> s/thought/though/
<bddebian> Thanks toma
<Tonio_> goldenear: we will try to get it in dapper-updates in one or two weeks
<goldenear> but it won't work !
<Tonio_> goldenear: that's not *that* horrible :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: sure it will
<Tonio_> goldenear: it is okay concerning the video, not the audio
<goldenear> I mean it will only fix the problem for newly created users (after the dapper update)
<Tonio_> goldenear: in fact, afaics Riddell uploaded your patch and not mine, but your patch was nice with the video part
<Tonio_> goldenear: that is by far the most important
<Tonio_> goldenear: no it won't as long as user don't tweek settings
<Tonio_> if they just let it work, they will not write an overwritting profilerc file in their profile
<Tonio_> goldenear: and beleave me, most users don't change this ;)
<goldenear> Tonio_: i'm made the test... /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/profilerc is only used for new users
<Tonio_> goldenear: NO
<Tonio_> goldenear: I know kds by heart, and I can bet my girlfriend on this :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: settings are read in that order :
<goldenear> ... I've still have a girlfriend ... but why not :D
<goldenear> lol
<Tonio_> ~/.kde/share -> kds folder -> /usr/share
<Tonio_> and config files are merged in that order
<Tonio_> with that priority
<Tonio_> so if a setting isn't changed by the user, the config will be kds -> /usr/share
<Tonio_> raphink: when will you get internet access at home ?
<raphink> no idea
<raphink> je dois avoir ma premire facture EDF d'abord
<raphink> pour demander l'ouverture du compte Free
<raphink> Tonio_: l pour une fois j'aimerais bien la recevoir rapidement la facture
<Tonio_> raphink: hehe, je comprends bien ma couille ;)
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: tu es pas sur nice ?
<goldenear> <Tonio_> so if a setting isn't changed by the user, the config will be kds -> /usr/share <-- You're right, I've done the test and it works *if the user doesn't change settings*
<Tonio_> parceque je crois que nice est une plateforme de test pour pas mal de technos internet/telephone
<raphink> Tonio_: je suis  Vallauris
<raphink> 20km de Nice
<Tonio_> raphink: merdoum.....
<raphink> petit village ;)
<Tonio_> goldenear: most users won't
<raphink> mais bon c'est la banlieue de Nice
<Tonio_> goldenear: and that still makes an interesting point to perform for edgy
<Tonio_> goldenear: dapper should be perfect to prepare the future ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: tu devrais te renseigner si y a pas un truc local chez toi
<Tonio_> genre wimax ou autre en test
<raphink> Tonio_: j'ai pas de wifi sur ma machine
<goldenear> Tonio_: I hope so... but I'm pretty sure we will still have many bug reports about it during the nextweeks :(
<Tonio_> je sais que nice a t la premire ville ou on a test internet par le cable par exemple
<raphink> sinon je tenterais de capter les voisins
<Tonio_> goldenear: of course, that's logic
<Tonio_> raphink: si tu trouves un rseau wep, tu me dis, je suis docteur S crackage de wepkey :)
<raphink> Tonio_: haha
<Tonio_> raphink: tu peux pter tous les wep que tu crackes en une heure montre en main et avec une main dans le dos en plus :)
<raphink> wow :)
<Tonio_> raphink: renseigne toi sur le packet aircrack :)
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> raphink: il est dans universe
<raphink> oki
<goldenear> Tonio_: I just can't understand why Riddell could not simply use my profilerc in kubuntu-default-settings... It's just a little config/tweeking file. It's not like if it was a peace of code that could introduces bugs. :/
<Tonio_> raphink: c moi ou msn est plant avec kopete la ?
<raphink> tu viens d'tre reco
<Tonio_> goldenear: because he will be flammed if he does this
<Tonio_> goldenear: ubuntu sisn't a one man project and there are rules we have to follow
<Tonio_> goldenear: what if that, for some reasons, creates a big issue ?
<Tonio_> goldenear: 2 days before release isn't the moment for this, there are enough critical things he has to fix
<goldenear> but in this very specific case rules are stupid!
<Tonio_> goldenear: rules are defined to fit in the average case
<Tonio_> goldenear: all rules are stupid in a specific context, but it is generally better to follow them
<Tonio_> goldenear: we had big issues tweeking things 2 days before breezy is out, so it sounds logic not to take ANY risk today
<goldenear> add this simple file would not kill anybody... but could help many people
<Tonio_> goldenear: but it goes against the current upload policy
<Tonio_> goldenear: you know why debian is such a good system ?
<Tonio_> goldenear: simply because they follow hundreds of those stupid rules ;)
<Tonio_> goldenear: the global resul is a benefit, although it is certainly stupid in some cases for them too
<uniq> does no one else have UI font problems with openoffice and the openoffice.org2-kde package installed? When I remove the package the UI fonts are nice, when I install it they are squares.
<Riddell> uniq: what locale?
<uniq> riddell: en_US and nb_NO.. doesn't matter which i choose. i've tried different users too.
<uniq> for the record, this is on ppc.
<Riddell> I'm about to install on ppc
<Tonio_> raphink: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was discussing with goldenear in private and I must say the result of the current kds is somehow really problematic...
<Tonio_> Riddell: konqueror is a masterpiece of kubuntu and currently it crashes on almost *all* streaming videos using real
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is not only audio
<Tonio_> that means lots of website will crash konq (imdb etc..)
<Tonio_> that's not "critical", but that's "major" at least
<Tonio_> Riddell: and if we want to promote konqueror instead of firefox, such a bug on a stable release is unacceptable....
<Tonio_> Riddell: who may we contact to try to push it a bit to *try* to get an exception concerning this ?
<uniq> riddell: i got it to work. It didn't like my KDE font settings. Somehow the OpenSymbols font became squares in openoffice.
<uniq> and so does some other fonts.
<Tonio_> Riddell: although the freeze is logic, the default webbrowser crashing on any rtsp streaming is not a little issue on a desktop oriented OS....
<uniq> and the override options in openoffice seems disabled by openoffice.org-kde.
<Riddell> uniq: openoffice on ppc working for me
<Riddell> Tonio_: then lets fix it in dapper-upgrades
<goldenear> Riddell: It can't always be fixed with upgrade
<Tonio_> Riddell: I agree, but people testing the livecd to decide if they wanna install this will probably see those crash (just an example)
<Tonio_> the problem is do we consider this is a minor or major issue
<uniq> riddell: i got i to work too, opensystems font in kde -> squares in openoffice. I changes my KDE fonts to DejaVu Sans and it works. thanks for testing :)
<Tonio_> for debian that would be minor, but for kubuntu, due to the desktop orientation, that's major to me...
<goldenear> Also any user having changed a setting for a mime type association won't benefit the update... and still have the problem even after updating k-d-s :(
<goldenear> This is imho a very good reason to fix the problem now
<Riddell> goldenear, Tonio_: ping mdz if you want, but I expect him to say no
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will just try ;)
* Riddell reboots to test an install
<Tonio_> Riddell: good luck ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: FYI, there has been an update for xubuntu-default-settings today
<Tonio_> Riddell: and the changelog is ridiculous
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/747500 <- icons tweeking....
<Tonio_> so if that has been accepted... today, our package should, although mdz seems to be currently away
<Lure> Tonio_: artwork is always top priority... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<Lure> Tonio_: but really, I do not expect that mdz will allow CD/DVD rebuild at this point for such change
<Tonio_> Lure: well he did for xubuntu so......
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhhhhh xubuntu doesn't have cd/dvd
<Lure> Tonio_: CDs are in final testing and only one day left...
<Lure> Tonio_: exactly, and is not on shipit as Kubuntu
<Lure> Tonio_: I think we should be quick with -updates release and potentially also document how to fix/workaround for unlucky ones that will change mime settings before update is release
<Lure> *released
<uniq> what's the fix for the problem? 
<Lure> Tonio_: nice try in #ubuntu-devel, but we are just too late...
* Lure may even try konqueror again for web browsing.. ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes :)
<Tonio_> Lure: xubuntu-default-settings was the good argument, but the shipit process was the final good reason to reject ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: wait for dapper-updates to test streaming plz ;) you would reject it if you test right now
<Lure> Tonio_: streaming is not key feature for me anyhow, I am just used to firefox (and some company web apps do not work with konq)
<Lure> but I hate firefox only being polished for GNOME, but not for KDE too... :-(
<goldenear> Lure: could not firefix be compiled with QT instead of GTK ?
<Riddell> no
<pygi> goldenear, may I suggest doing a port? :)
<Lure> goldenear: no, but issue is already file selection dialog (FF does not have kde intergation comparable to Ooo)
<goldenear> http://developer.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/qtgtk/main.html
<goldenear> what about this ?
<goldenear> Lure ?
<Lure> goldenear: ?
<goldenear> did you check this url ?
<Lure> goldenear: I have look at it briefly, but I do not know anything about GTK so am not sure what kind of effort would it be to use it
<goldenear> that may be used for firefox in egy ?
<Lure> goldenear: if it would be easy, I am sure somebody would have already done it... ;-)
<goldenear> it seems to be very trivial
<Lure> goldenear: and there will still be an issue with how to make this chaneg modular (I am sure ubuntu would not like to have two FF packages shipping)
<goldenear> Lure: there are some many easy things to do in KDE that nobody has already done... ;)
<Lure> true
<goldenear> I've afraid it's difficult to avoid two packages in this case :/
<goldenear> I'm*
<toma> goldenear: what things in kde are easy todo but not yet done?
<goldenear> a fix for the back button in a new tab in konq
<toma> ?
<goldenear> Toma: when I set konq to open a new tab instead of a new windows, the "back" button is active in the new tab... clicking on it will display an error dialog
<toma> goldenear: yes, i've seen that as well...
<toma> but if thats on the top of your list, i'm happy  ;-)
<goldenear> toma: on the top of my list there is a acpi suspend function !
<goldenear> Gnome has it
<goldenear> you can easily suspsend the computer to disk or to ram
<goldenear> I can't do that with KDE!
<toma> ow, i'm no absolutely nothing about acpi apci apm and co
<toma> know
<toma> i installed it once on a hp laptop with gnome, was not very difficult
<Tonio_> goldenear: what is the problem with klaptopdaemon ?
<goldenear> it doesn't work on a desktop computer :(
<Tonio_> works on mine
<Tonio_> and you can eventually try kpowersave as replacement
<Tonio_> it works wonderfully
<goldenear> klaptopdaemon complains about my computer not completly supporting acpi and so don't display the little icon in the systray
<toma> hey klaptopdaemon seens to be installed, let me try
<goldenear> kpowersave does it, but after suspend my computer never wake up!
<Lure> goldenear: ubuntu suspend works, but kubuntu does not?
<Lure> goldenear: what does "sudo pmi  capabilities" retunr?
<goldenear> goldenear: ubuntu suspend works, but kubuntu does not? <-- indeed
<goldenear> Lure: hibernate suspend
<Lure> goldenear: cna you try suspend with command line: "sudo pmi action suspend"
<Lure> goldenear: this should work as it does in ubuntu - maybe the issue is only klaptopdaemon and its helper 
<goldenear> sudo pmi action suspend <-- it works
<toma> wow, that really did not work out on my machine. ;-)
<Lure> goldenear: good, so the problem is only with klaptopd helper
<Lure> goldenear: can you check SysSettings->Laptop&Power->Laptop Battery->ACPI Config
<Lure> You should have suspend enabled there...
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-31
<goldenear> nop
<goldenear> it is said that my computer support ACPI but the support is only partial
<goldenear> also, I can get the little battery icon in the systray
<Lure> no "Setup Helper Application" button?
<goldenear> nop
<Lure> goldenear: can or can't?
<goldenear> can't* sorry
<Lure> klaptopdaemon is lot's of old unmaintained code which was dirty hacked to somehow work with Ubuntu power management (suspend/hibernate)
<goldenear> but I guess, as its name suggests it, klaptopdaemon only works on laptop
<goldenear> I'm using a *desktop* computer
<Lure> goldenear: did you try powersave?
<Lure> (which has own power management which is sometimes better than ubuntu, but in some cases also worse)
<goldenear> Lure: klaptop_acpi_helper --suspend (in a shell) works
<Lure> (but looks nincer)
<Lure> goldenear: interesting... try system settings again - it may give you more options now...
<goldenear> nop
<goldenear> still the same message about my computer not completly supporting ACPI
<Lure> probably klaptopdaemon want something from /proc/acpi/* that is not there on your desktop...
<goldenear> I think it's the battery
<goldenear> as I oubviously don't have one :)
<Lure> goldenear: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPowersave
<goldenear> to suspend my computer I use klaptop_acpi_helper --suspend (I have made an icon/shortcut for this on kicker)
<goldenear> and it works well
<goldenear> Lure: I've tried Kpowersave
<Lure> goldenear: that might be good workaround for the time being
<goldenear> kpowersave seems to work well and correctly display an icon in the systray
<Lure> I hope we can improve PM & laptop support for edgy (when it is clear what kernel support and ubuntu PM changes can we expect)
<goldenear> but when I suspend the computer, it fails to waikup
<Lure> goldenear: you would probably need to fine-tune powersave - it has all/most options as Ubuntu PM, just that ubuntu acpi-support defaults are better
<goldenear> or more precisely it wakes up but the screen stay blank and the computer is hanged
<Lure> goldenear: are your sure it hanged? does switching consoles (Ctlr-Alt-F1/Ctrl-Alt-F7) help? (this is what acpi-support does)
<goldenear> yes I'm sure
<goldenear> no way to switch consoles
<goldenear> even the ALT-SYST trick doesn't work
<goldenear> May be I have not installed kpowersave properly
<goldenear> I just did apt-get install kpowersave
<Lure> goldenear: not much to do wrong with installation, just default config is sub-optimal
<goldenear> so it removes klaptopdaemon and install powersave
<Lure> exactly
<goldenear> on the URL you've given to me it's said that many orther things have to be removed
<Lure> powersave conflicts with powernowd, this is why it has to be removed (together with klaptop)
<goldenear> Lure: "Dapper Universe currently have old version of of kpowersave ([WWW]  0.5.2-1ubuntu1) and powersave ([WWW]  0.11.2-1). The problem is that these packages cannot be installed if conflicting packages (powernowd, cpudyn, cpufreqd, apmd) are not deinstalled first. Since powernowd and ampd are required by *-desktop packages (including kubuntu-desktop), this means that your *-desktop package has to be removed (together with powern
<goldenear> cceptable for regular users."
<Lure> goldenear: yes, and they are - if you want to go back, just remove (with purge) *powersave* and install kubuntu-desktop again
<Lure> goldenear: this is not true anymore - I have to update the page to be clear (this was only plan to update KPS and make better packages(
* Lure has to get some sleep now
<Lure> wiki changed
<goldenear> Lure: can I remove acpid ?
<goldenear> or is it need by kpowersave ?
<Lure> not really - it distributes acpi events to multiple sources (including powersaved)
<Lure> not sure who else is also using it
<Lure> at least laptop-mode-tools and apci-support depend on it
<Lure> so no
<Lure> goodnight
<toma> Riddell: ping
<toma> unping
<Riddell> toma: unpong
<goldenear> kpowersave still crashes my computer :(
<goldenear> Riddell: do you plan to rebuild soon a package for amarok 1.4 fixing the splashcreen bug ?
* CutieCoder grins evily ;)
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> hi all
<freeflying|away> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying|away 
<nixternal`zzz> good night all
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : T - 1 | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings Tue 6th 21:00UTC
<AlinuxOS> Hello Riddell, is now Georgian (ka) language supported in Kubuntu?
<Riddell> yes, should be
<AlinuxOS> Riddell, great.
<AlinuxOS> I'm Ubuntu user..but I remember that some time ago there was no georgian pacakge for KDE georgian ocalisation.
<seaLne> no kde-i18n-ka that i can see
<Riddell> language-pack-kde-ka-base should fill up as people add translations
<AlinuxOS> Riddell, so it must work
<AlinuxOS> if an user use georgian ka locale...
<AlinuxOS> he must see translated programs in georgian. rigth?
<seaLne> Riddell: has much changed with ubiquity/qtparted that might explain why i'm not getting partitioning errors with todays image?
<Riddell> don't think so, only change is for brazillia and chinese languages
<seaLne> ohwell :)
<Riddell> don't complain :)
<seaLne> it was a strange problem to start with
<Hobbsee|away> hi all
<Hobbsee|away> hmm...looks like they were awake
<Riddell> who?
<\sh> when?
<Hobbsee|away> you all, before.
<Hobbsee|away> dont worry - i dont think i'm supposed to make sense terribly often.  especially not when i'm purple.
<seaLne> too much ribena?
<Hobbsee|away> haha no - too much cold water, with the dinner.  and it's almost winter here anyway.  and i'm thin :(
<seaLne> its finally behaving like summer here
<MidMark> is it really planned for tomorrow final release or there is some major bug?
<Riddell> MidMark: it'll happen
<MidMark> Riddell: Great!
<Riddell> although it would happen faster if the cdimage server was rsyncing at a useful speed
<MidMark> Riddell: if someone review kubuntu, in italian, is it possible to link the review in your home-page or not? Italian kubuntu doesn't exist right?
<Riddell> so far I've not listed reviews on the site
<Riddell> but I might start doing so
<Hobbsee> seaLne: lucky!
<Riddell> seaLne: to be fair, it is still spring :)
<imbrandon> its nice and summer here ( 90+ f ) for some weeks now
<imbrandon> ;)
<seaLne> Riddell: summers nearly over :)
<AlinuxOS> :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: where are you again?
<AlinuxOS> Tommorow Dapper Drake 6.06!
<imbrandon> ok i got a semi weird issue, i created a software raid 0 setup in another computer a while back ( with 2 drives total ) and later decided to pull the hdd's out and use them in other computers, now one of those drives is in this system ( a 40gb pata ) with one large ext3 partition ( mounted on /storage ) problem is on boot it still shows the md0 devices when it sees the drive and tries to look for the old second drive, cfdisk and fdisk don
<imbrandon> , how do i get rid of it ? ( the /storage ext3 mount it useable but boot still sees the md0 no where else )
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, Kansas City , Missouri , USA ( About Dead center of the USA both east/west and north/south )
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<imbrandon> your down under somewwheres right ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yes, sydney
<imbrandon> yea i knew AU just wasent sure where ;)
<imbrandon> anyone know how i can get rid of that md0 device without loosing the data / ext 3 partition preferably but anyway would be helpfull ( i CAN backup the data and reput it on there if needed )
<imbrandon> only way i can think of is like i said cfdisk or fdisk but neither see it ( the debian installer partitioner see's it but dopsent seem to remove it )
<Riddell> use an alternative text install CD to play around with removing LVM partitions
<imbrandon> kk just incase that dosent work , does a low level format remove the partition table ?
<Riddell> that would be a low level format
<imbrandon> kk
<kwwii> moin
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii 
<kwwii> Riddell: release pic is in the works
<kwwii> howdy Hobbsee
<imbrandon> heya kwwii
<jeroenvrp> hik fellows
<kwwii> if anyone wants to see the oxygen icons, check out kde SVN :-)
* imbrandon thinks my "almost xp" theme should be the kubuntu default ( just a joke )
* Hobbsee takes imbrandon and defenestrates him, for such a horrible travesty.
<jeroenvrp> less than 10 and a half hours to release :-)
<kwwii> hehe
<imbrandon> kwwii, what dir/branch ( going to go look at the web svn )
<imbrandon> ouch
<kwwii> thems fighting words
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i defenestrated him.  end of problem.
<kwwii> playground/artwork/Oxygen
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ooh!  *goes to look*
<kwwii> for now we only put the SVGs there (it is a pure SVG theme)
<kwwii> so to actually use them snag the script in the "Ken" dir
<kwwii> and run it in the SVG dir
<imbrandon> svg dir ?
<kwwii> artwork/Oxygen/theme/svg
<kwwii> the script is in artwork/Oxygen/Ken
<kwwii> but it is just a quick hack
<Hobbsee> kwwii: pretty!
<kwwii> :-)
<Hobbsee> can we actually use these icons now?  is that what you're discussing?
<kwwii> there are not really enough of them to actually use in a decent manner, but if you wanna see them in action you can install them
<kwwii> we have pretty much everything for kontact, for instance
<Hobbsee> mm okay
<imbrandon> lookin good man ;)
<kwwii> thanks :-)
<MidMark> Riddell: italian language is under live-cd? I haven't seen it in kubuntu-meta
<Hobbsee> kwwii: mm...very pretty...any ETA as to when most of the icons will be done, so we can start using them?
<Hobbsee> i know we can use them now, and crystal icons just replace the ones that arent there..
<kwwii> yes, exatly
<kwwii> s/exatly/exactly
<Hobbsee> i cant believe we're this close to release already.
<Hobbsee> seems like breezy wasnt released that long ago
<kwwii> Hobbsee: and when I read that edgy will be released in 4 months I was somewhat suprised
<Hobbsee> kwwii: oh yeah, guess it will be...
<MidMark> edgy is dapper+1?
<Hobbsee> MidMark: yes
<MidMark> wow
<Hobbsee> kwwii: about time to test kde3.5.4, and maybe some of those oxygen icons?  :P
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> how are the oxygen icons going btw kwwii?
<MidMark> is there some screenshot to view them?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: that was my plan, actually :-)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: yay!
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> 3.5.4 ?
<raphink> where is 3.5.3 ?
<Hobbsee> raphink: scheduled for july, is .4
<Hobbsee> raphink: q on the quiet, but it's actually more or less out - just not officially yet
<raphink> ok
<kwwii> hi raphink
* raphink is a bit late on everything, having spent almost 2 weeks offline
<raphink> hi kwwii
<raphink> nice to see you
<kwwii> good that you are back :-)
<Hobbsee> raphink: you can have the dapper repo if you want it - we were testing it yesterday, but were told to keep it quiet :P
<raphink> kwwii: well I'm not really back :s
<raphink> kwwii: I don't know when I'll have my internet connection
<raphink> maybe in 2 weeks or so
<raphink> maybe even more :(
<raphink> Hobbsee: I'm glad I can have it ;)
<raphink> hehe
<MidMark> Oxygen icons isn't? -> http://www.oxygen-icons.org/?cat=3
<kwwii> MidMark: yepp
<kwwii> raphink: did you move?
<raphink> kwwii: yes
<kwwii> raphink: cause of a new job?
<raphink> kwwii: cause a job ;)
<raphink> at all
<raphink> I had no job
<raphink> :)
<raphink> now I've got one
<kwwii> lucky you!
<raphink> hehe :)
<kwwii> I am currently unemployed as well
<kwwii> well, my small contract with canonical runs out tomorrow
<raphink> argh :
<Hobbsee> :(
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i suppose it's bad to ask, but are you to do the edgy graphics as well?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: until now, no
<kwwii> but I would love to :-)
<Hobbsee> darn :(
<kwwii> well, either way I will still work on oxygen :-)
<Riddell> kwwii: still in portugal?
<kwwii> Riddell: yepp, going home tomorrow
<kwwii> for now, I am going for lunch
<Hobbsee> right, killed off any spare hobbsee's hanging around?
<Riddell> kwwii: are you going to make any kind of announcement like a dot story?
<Riddell> hello |evilelf| 
<bddebian> Howdy
<Riddell> afternoon bddebian 
<bddebian> Hello Riddell
<Hobbsee> afternoon?
<Hobbsee> guess it is there.
<fabo> Riddell: you can't do anything for kvpnc ?
* fabo sends lambs to riddell
<Hobbsee> fabo: if siretart's talking about the same thing in -motu, no
<fabo> rah :(
<Riddell> fabo: what needs done?
<fabo> sync with debian, nothing new (maybe a wizard), just bug fixes, but siretart tells me right now that dapper is closed
<fabo> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kvpnc/+bug/47674
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47674 in kvpnc "UVF exception request for kvpnc" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> fabo: yes, dapper is closed
<fabo> too late... my mistake :(
<freeflying|away> Riddell: kubuntu dapper is all right now?
<Riddell> freeflying|away: we're testing the final images http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060531/
<seaLne> the install i tried earlier off the live cd went fine
* apokryphos tests
<freeflying|away> Riddell: alternate cd is ok?
<Riddell> seaLne: please add to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current
<Riddell> seaLne: and if you can test DVDs too that would be great
<Riddell> freeflying|away: that needs testing too
<Riddell> but desktop CD is in general more important
<seaLne> Riddell: about to install on a t60 aswell
* freeflying|away wanna test, but the network speed is too slow here now
<apokryphos> a dvd is still being released? What does that have?
<apokryphos> just more packs, I guess
<Riddell> apokryphos: we've always done dvds, it has all of desktop + ship + supported
<Riddell> live install and text install on one disk
<apokryphos> oh I see
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when's 3.5.3 out officially?
<apokryphos> Riddell: I've only got chance to test one I think (exam tomorrow) -- any particular one I should go for?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: not sure, coolo asked me for download page today so soon I guess
<Riddell> apokryphos: live DVD?
<Hobbsee> argh!
<apokryphos> ok cool
* Hobbsee makes a mental note NOT to play with her scarf in such a way that she causes herself to choke again.
<apokryphos> hm, just realised I have no blank CDs anyhow, so that's good 8)
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> if anyone has a sparc, hppa or ia32 testing those CDs would be very welcome
<seaLne> grr stupid table
<seaLne> crash when partitioning on t60 :(
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: I see you are the maintainer of kde-systemsettings
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: why is are the file associations not included in systemsettings?
<apokryphos> jeroenvrp: they're in Konqueror
<jeroenvrp> apokryphos: yes I know, but they are also in kcontrol and thats great because all is in one place
<apokryphos> decision was made to move them out because there was a duplication of effort
<jeroenvrp> apokryphos: thats a shame, because I always used it in kcontrol
<apokryphos> tbh organisation of kcontrol isn't really perfect, but then again it's not easy. Not so obvious always whether one thing should belong to the app or to the control center
<jeroenvrp> apokryphos: but the associations are not konqueror-specific
<jeroenvrp> they are user-wide
<jeroenvrp> e.g. kmail
<apokryphos> yeah, it goes through kfmclient or whatever
<jeroenvrp> apokryphos: yes I understand, but the user thinks kmail or knode or whatever
<apokryphos> Indeed, I probably agree with you
<imbrandon> Riddell, which sparc cd needs testing i can test it real fast
<jeroenvrp> apokryphos: hopefully it will come back
<apokryphos> jeroenvrp: well, not for dapper at least
<jeroenvrp> beter a duplication, thans something you can't find
<jeroenvrp> apokryphos: well maybe if you say its a bug :-)
<apokryphos> nope
<jeroenvrp> mmm
<jeroenvrp> thats a shame
<apokryphos> dapper's gone (it's being released tomorrow)
<jeroenvrp> but I wil comply :-)
<apokryphos> jeroenvrp: file out a launchpad bug entry though, if you like
<jeroenvrp> apokryphos: yes I know, I was talking about dapper-updates
<apokryphos> perhaps, yes
<jeroenvrp> we wil see
<jeroenvrp> its not that important
<kwwii> Riddell: we are going to update our website, and then we can make an announcement
<Riddell> imbrandon: cool
<Riddell> imbrandon: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily-live/20060531/
<Riddell> imbrandon: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily/20060531.2/
<Riddell> I have zero idea if those will work
<seaLne> weird: Bug #47688
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47688 in ubiquity "ubiquity crash during kubuntu install after selecting manual partitioning" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47688
<Riddell> seaLne: I'm not sure if that's a partman or qtparted problem
<Riddell> seaLne: does qtparted run ok standalone?
<seaLne> Riddell: did you see my comment about the weird partition it invented? moved to qtparted btw
<Lure> seaLne: some kind of IBM recovery partition?
<seaLne> that overlaps and dosen't show in fdisk?
<Lure> seaLne: I think it may get confused due to the gap between sda1 and sda2 (gap of 1848-4866)
<jjesse> just curious if anyone here saw that email about documentation for SCIM and can help me out more with some how-tos and stuff
<seaLne> Lure: there isn't a gap
<Lure> according to fdisk -l it is... and sda-1 in qtparted is also a gap
<Lure> (marked as free)
<seaLne> oh you are right
<Lure> not sure why this would cause crash though....
<seaLne> sda1 is a sysprepped windows image
<Lure> Riddell: should we start collecting known problems w/ workarounds?
<Lure> like bug 42965 and bug 31055
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42965 in kdeprint "Can't add a printer in KDE: parser error?" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42965
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31055 in kdelibs "Konqueror crash on cliking on one web site" [Unknown,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31055
<seaLne> Lure: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems
<Lure> ok, will add them there as I expect it may get reported by many people
<seaLne> Lure: except i don't think that second one sounds like it would effect everyone
<imbrandon> Lure, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems
<imbrandon> whoops too late ;)
<Lure> seaLne: it will effect everyone trying to play real media streams... goldenear and Tonio_ know more...
<seaLne> ah fair enough the subject didn't sound like it, sorry :)
<kwwii> ok, here is my first idea: http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-idea1.png
<Lure> goldenear: do you have now fixed version of profilerc that should be put in /usr/share to fix real media streaming crash? Can you attach it to bug 31055?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31055 in kdelibs "Konqueror crash on cliking on one web site" [Unknown,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31055
<Riddell> kwwii: dood, you rock too much
* pygi looks what kwwii did this time :)
<kwwii> damn it, I did it again
<pygi> kwwii, nice :)
<seaLne> kind of flying through space effect :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: pretty!
<seaLne> where is that image to be used?
<seaLne> with usplash?
<pygi> kwwii, what do you think about the things I sent you for the one who wanna help you with Oxygen thingy?
<pygi> seaLne, Warp 9.9 :)
<Riddell> seaLne: on kubuntu.org with release announcement
<kwwii> pygi: looks good, I will contact him once I am back at home. Now that we have things in the public domain we can use all the help we can get
<goldenear> Lure: yes I have
<goldenear> http://goldenear.online.fr/ubuntu/kmplayer/
<pygi> kwwii, you still don't have his mail tho :)
<kwwii> pygi: I think it was in the resume he sent
<goldenear> Lure: there are the fixed files
<Lure> goldenear: great - was it reviewed by Tonio_?
<kwwii> or rather that you sent
<pygi> kwwii, hm,oki :)
<Riddell> kwwii: is there a way to get that with the gear kubuntu logo?  that's the ubuntu logo that's being used
<Lure> goldenear: I would like to have workaround documented in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems (I added link to bug already)
<kwwii> Riddell: hehe, yeah, I didn't notice that
<goldenear> Lure: yes. Tonio has taken the profilerc there to rebuild a k-d-s package for dapper-updates :D
<Lure> goldenear: just profilerc is needed for crash fix, right? other two .desktop files are something else?
<Lure> goldenear: have attached your fixed file to the bug  and updated wiki page
<goldenear> ok thanks
<goldenear> the .desktop files are not really *needed* but they add to kmplayer the ability to deal with more mimetypes
<goldenear> so I recommand to use them also
<Lure> goldenear: ok, that would be great too
<goldenear> Lure: I'm trying to upload an install file to automatically copy the files the right places
<kwwii> dude, this kubuntu logo is really poorly made - I hope nobody paid money for this work
<Riddell> kwwii: which one are you using?
<kwwii> Riddell: the eps 
<goldenear> Riddell: do you plan to rebuild a new amarock 1.4 package soon ? The splash screen bug is very anoying.
<kwwii> the paths are not connected and there is a bunch of little tiny paths as well,. I guess they are to fix small mistakes in the paths of the text
<Riddell> goldenear: no
<goldenear> Riddell: do you if this bug is specific of kubuntu or is it a general amarok bug (affecting any distro) ? 
* Lure -> home (bbl)
<Riddell> goldenear: probably amarok
<goldenear> ok thx
<kwwii> so, I guess in order to do the same thing with the kubuntu logo I get to make the whole logo again
<Riddell> kwwii: you could try with the original SVG on KubuntuArtwork
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, I will try that
<kwwii> well, actually it is the svg that is of poor quality
<kwwii> none of the paths are closed
<kwwii> this sucks
<Riddell> I wouldn't spend too much time on it, the one you have already is lovely and most people won't notice the lack of gears on the logo
* imbrandon thinks looks better with the balls anyhow ;)
<seaLne> dosen't it just look like the ubuntu logo now tho?
<kwwii> Riddell: I will try for another few minutes....see what I can come up with 
<raphink> Riddell: weren't the latest svn .desktop files sync for adept when 2.0 was uploaded?
<raphink> :sz
<Riddell> raphink: no, I'm afraid we didn't do an SVN snapshot
<raphink> argh
<raphink> so that means Kubuntu is going to be released with the main KDE menu half translated in French and I translated the "Add/Remove programs" 3 months ago
<raphink> :(
<raphink> why, I don't get that, the Comment[fr]  is there, but not the Name[fr] 
<raphink> Riddell: I guess if I add Name[fr]  today it won't be accepted anymore?
<Riddell> not for dapper
<raphink> what a shame
<Riddell> could well get into dapper updates though if you want to prepare a package that only updates the translations in the .desktop files
<raphink> sure
<Riddell> put it on DapperReleaseRadar under updates
<raphink> and then I just have to upload it ?
<raphink> like usually?
<Riddell> you will need to get matt's approval
<Riddell> and put dapper-changes in the changelog as the distro
<raphink> ok
<raphink> ic
<Riddell> don't do it until friday though
<raphink> ok
<raphink> you mean ask him?
<raphink> or just upload?
<Riddell> both
<raphink> ok
<raphink> fine...
<raphink> how do you feel about the release Riddell?
<Riddell> I feel it's going to rock
<raphink> great :)
<Riddell> what do you think?
<raphink> well it's really much better than Breezy, no wonder
<raphink> and people who switch are just amazed
<Hobbsee> +1 raphink 
<raphink> so i'm happy with it
<Riddell> ubiquity seems to work well, except for seaLne 
<raphink> I guess I feel it could have been more stable even
<raphink> but that's because I see the bugs from the dev point of view
<seaLne> yeah how come i get stupid errors with it? :P
<raphink> I guess most users won't find most of the left bugs
<Hobbsee> seaLne: it just doesnt like you :P
<seaLne> the bad thing is that you can't sync palms (without messing) or pocketpc devices
<seaLne> i think peripherals is somethingto work on in edgy
<Riddell> seaLne: do you think that's kubuntu specific or KDE in general?
<seaLne> palms is ubuntu's crappy kernel and there are newer versions of raki now than in dapper
<Riddell> anyone have a windows machine and able to take a screenshot of the winfoss software?
<seaLne> just sticking the live cd in?
<Riddell> seaLne: yep
<seaLne> i'll do it in the next 30min if thats ok?
<Riddell> seaLne: and maybe install something so you can have a screenshot of software + winfoss installer
<Riddell> that's perfect
<seaLne> not sure what you mean by install something?
<imbrandon> like firefox running too
<Riddell> install one of the programmes
<Riddell> not firefox, something more KDE like, scribus maybe
<seaLne> i've never actually stuck the live cd in a windoze machine :)
<seaLne> ok
<goldenear> has it been decided that kpowersave will replace klaptopdaemon on edgy ? Or doesn't any decision has been taken yet ?
<Hobbsee> goldenear: i hope it'll be replaced in edgy
<Riddell> goldenear: no decision yet
<Riddell> although it seems likely
* Hobbsee cheers
<Hobbsee> quietly, of course.  parents are asleep.
<Riddell> but we'd need some sort of testing plan to make that decision
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'd think that most people are testing it now...
<Hobbsee> as soon as they come with issues about "how do i hibernate/suspend" we point them straight to kpowersave, and they have no more problem :P
<OdyX> Hobbsee: well... more or less.. it sucks here (as Klpatop...
<Hobbsee> OdyX: which are you saying is the bad oen?  klaptop, right?
<OdyX> Hobbsee: well.. both klaptop and kpowersave suck...
<OdyX> Hobbsee: both don't seem to manage correctly my Dell Latitude and it's "nvidia" prop'driver.
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I think goldenear had a problem
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true - it's certainly got a way to go...
<OdyX> which of the both does use Canonical's efforts for hibernation ?
* Hobbsee still has various problems with it too
<Riddell> OdyX: klaptopdaemon
<Riddell> OdyX: that's why we didn't change to kpowersave in dapper
<goldenear> Hobbsee: indeed, kpowersave can suspend my computer... but my computeur crashed at wake up :(
<OdyX> Riddell: well.... That's bad..
<Hobbsee> goldenear: ack.
<Riddell> goldenear: does it work with sudo pmi action suspend ?
<goldenear> yes it does
<OdyX> Riddell: but those modifications could go upstream to kpowersave, huh ?
<Riddell> OdyX: I doubt they'd be portable
<goldenear> sudo pmi action suspend <- it's the only way I found to suspend my computer properly
<goldenear> I have no problem to suspend my computeur with Gnome
<goldenear> this is really a KDE/Kubuntu issue :(
<Riddell> goldenear: that's all klaptopdaemon does hwhen you choose suspend with it, does that not work?
<goldenear> no klaptopdaemon doesn't work for me...
<goldenear> I mean it doesn't want to display the little icon in the systray
<goldenear> so I have no way to suspend the computer with it :(
<Lure> goldenear: I was pushing kpowersave a lot, but we should replace if we can use more Ubuntu infrastructure (pmi...)
<Lure> problem is that powersave (pushed by SuSE) is not working well with gnome-power-manager infrasturcture (Ubuntu default)
<Lure> and there are also some politics between the teams
<goldenear> I really think kubuntu should use the ubuntu infrastucture for acpi as it works well for gnome
* Hobbsee seems to get that klaptopdaemon crashes after trying to hibernate/suspend - which makes it fairly useless.
<goldenear> we may just need to create kpmi :)
<Lure> Hobbsee: that bug was fixed
<Hobbsee> oh okay
* Hobbsee will shut up, mostly
<Lure> I nailed it down to acpi-support deadlock and there was no crash afterall ;-)
<Lure> klaptop code is ugly as hell and I for sure do not want to maintain it ;-)
<imbrandon> gnight folks 
<Hobbsee> night imbrandon 
<goldenear> Lure: so what not to start a new project for kubuntu egdy ? 
* Hobbsee considers bed too...
<Lure> I personally hope we can ge uswsusp in Edgy (as they plan 2.6.17 kernel) and then we need to work tighly with Ubuntu laptop people to get involved soon enough
<goldenear> I mean, a simple script using the acpi/pmi commands could do the trick
<Lure> I hope somebody from Kubuntu team will follow PM discussions in Paris and that we will get involved from day 1
<imbrandon> got a spot right here all warmed up for ya Hobbsee ........ well kinda cept its accross the globe ;) j/k  sleep well , Riddell dont stress too much before release ;)
<imbrandon> see you all once dapper is on the streets
* Hobbsee considers justifying that with a response, but doesnt bother.
* Hobbsee cant be bothered getting worked up over it.
<Lure> goldenear: that I have done already in Feb (see mailing list), but it is more than that - main problem is CPU frequency stuff: pwoersave does it on it's own and it cannot work with powernowd that is Ubuntu's default
<goldenear> I personally hope we can ge uswsusp in Edgy <-- why not ?
* Lure have read all the backlog from last hour
<Lure> Riddell: goldenear problem with klaptop is that he is using it on desktop that does not have full ACPI implementation (like notebooks). Klaptop has all kind of old cruft with acpi stuff (not really needed these days) for detecting machines and this prevents to offer Suspend/Hibernate in systray
<goldenear> exactly
<Riddell> ah
<Lure> goldenear: only 0.1 was released - I plan to test it in next weeks...
<Lure> goldenear: maybe we should start writing the spec for Edgy for PM and hotkey stuff 
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^ how is this done (skip answer if you are busy with release)
<Hobbsee> Lure: finally.  hehe
* apokryphos gets ready to burn dvd
<goldenear> is there a wiki page somewhere with a todo list for edgy (including wishlist) ?
<raphink> goldenear: you should look at specs
<raphink> for edgy
<raphink> http://launchpad.net/specs iirc
<Riddell> Lure: create it in launchpad if you can, add the wiki page to KubuntuFutureIdeas
<Lure> goldenear: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFutureIdeas
<goldenear> thnaks
* Hobbsee is going to be absolutely trashed later :(
<Lure> Riddell: there is one (mostly empty) already:https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-power-management 
<OdyX> I have some reports about bad sound (headphones' sound bad, distortionned, PCM slider without effect), can someone confirm ?
<Riddell> Lure: yeah, use that
<Lure> Riddell: will look around how others are doing it and do initial braindump
<Riddell> Lure: thanks
<Hobbsee> crap, it's 2.30am....
* Hobbsee has to be up at 7!
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: sleep =)
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: i was talking, and keyboards dont make great pillows
<Hobbsee> fluffy scarves and physics textbooks do though...
<apokryphos> keyboards aren't so bad; if you get the keypresses just right they make an ok-ish rest :P
<apokryphos> the marks on your face the next day aren't so great though
<goldenear> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPowersave?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=logout.png <-- I really would like that in edgy
<Lure> goldenear: me too, but we need to know if we need it for klaptop or kpowersave first ;-)
<goldenear> what does gnome use ?
<goldenear> doesn't is simply use a frontend to acpi-tools/powernowd ?
<OdyX> well kpowersave is cool by conception
<OdyX> but still sucks.
<goldenear> at least it hangs my compture at wake up :(
<seaLne> Riddell: http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/winfoss/1.png http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/winfoss/2.png http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/winfoss/3.png http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/winfoss/4.png
<seaLne> Riddell: those any use?
<seaLne> just noticed there was other stuff visible in the taskbar but i presume you'd crop them anyway?
<Riddell> seaLne: could we have number 3 but with the scribus window a bit smaller and to the right so you can see more of the kubuntu window
<seaLne> k
<Riddell> I want full screen shots, I won't crop them, it's ok to have other stuff in the systray Windows is just like that
<seaLne> i'll run mcafee update first then so the wee yellow warning thing goes away :)
<toma> eps
<seaLne> err and windows updates, this laptop hasn't been in windows for a while
<goldenear> <seaLne> err and windows updates, this laptop hasn't been in windows for a while <-- with kubuntu the need for windows is almost inexistant :)
<seaLne> yeah but screenshots shpwing unpatched machines are embarasing :)
* apokryphos cries
<apokryphos> I blindly clicked on the Testing/Current link so I ended up getting the Ubuntu iso instead of the kubu one :|
* apokryphos downloads kubudvd now
<seaLne> Riddell: http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/winfoss/5.png
<apokryphos> hm, doesn't entirely help that both the isos are called the exact same thing dapper -- dapper-dvd-amd64.iso
<Riddell> seaLne: could you put the scribus window up against the right hand edge?
<seaLne> hehe the "scroll wheel" of the track pad on this laptop dosen't work in winxoze
<apokryphos> 700 kb/sec, nice ;-)
<Riddell> apokryphos: both isos?
<apokryphos> Riddell: ubuntu one and the kubuntu one
<Riddell> ah right
<seaLne> don't download the ubuntu one and you won't get confused :)
<apokryphos> Yeah, I wasn't really thinking much at the time 8)
* apokryphos heads off to dinner
<Lure> raphink just uploaded adept... is this for Edgy? ;-)
<seaLne> Riddell: http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/winfoss/6.png sorry for the delay there windows insisted on restarting
<Riddell> seaLne: perfect, thanks
<seaLne> anything else or can i go home now? :)
<bddebian> heh
<Riddell> seaLne: did you test a DVD?
<seaLne> not today, thursday or friday i think
<mornfall> Lure: what?
<Riddell> seaLne: we'll have released by then :)
<seaLne> last thursday or friday i tested it
<Riddell> oh I see
<Lure> mornfall: raphink uploaded new adept with fixed french tranlsation of .desktop file (to -updates)
<mornfall> okey
<Riddell> seaLne: if your bandwidth is available for torrenting tomorrow that would be great
<seaLne> do you need the dvd tested today?
<Riddell> seaLne: yes, but don't feel you have to if you want to go home
<goldenear> Lure: I've compiled Kaffeine 8.1 from a debian source
<goldenear> it still crashed konqueror (when used instead of kmplayer)
* seaLne sighs and downloads
* marseillai is sad! there's no desktop-cd for sparc ..... :(
<bddebian> marseillai: So get to work ;-)
<marseillai> looolllll
<goldenear> marseillai: do you own a sparc ?
<marseillai> they took several month to have ubuntu-server running on sparc bddebian ! ;)
<OdyX> this is weird, no ?
<marseillai> i think i'll use debian.....
<Riddell> marseillai: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily-live/20060531/dapper-desktop-sparc.iso
<Riddell> please test
<OdyX> Debian port exists, no ?
<marseillai> uhhhhhhhhhhh
* marseillai kiss Riddell 
<bddebian> heh
<Riddell> marseillai: I have no idea if it work, would be really interesting if you could test it
<bddebian> Damn all you people are making me want to get a Sparc too :-)
<marseillai> Riddell: i've got my sparc on thursday! :) he'll become a multimedia server and kubuntu will be great....... :D
<Riddell> marseillai: new or second hand?
<marseillai> Riddell: second hand
<marseillai> free ...
<Riddell> best thing to do with sparcs really, throw them out and give them to a geek
<marseillai> my school are on the way to give them (20) to every one who want one!
<bddebian> Ack, I want one!
<Riddell> marseillai: what model?
<seaLne> marseillai: out of interest what spec (not that i'm wanting one)
<marseillai> really don't know
<Riddell> anyone have a screenshot of skim?
<seaLne> hmm downloading dvd at 3M, downloading sparc cd at 150k :(
<seaLne> Riddell: do you have any luck rsyncing the ISOs? it never seems to work for me
<Riddell> seaLne: rsyncing is uber slow today
<Riddell> the cdimage machine must be getting hammered
<seaLne> i've never sucessfully rsynced
<seaLne> even in quiet times
<Riddell> what happens?
<seaLne> nothing at all rsync just sits there, i think one time i left it a few days
<Lure> seaLne: rsync works for me always, it is just a bit slow today (doing DVD just now)
<Riddell> strange
<seaLne> Lure: what do you do?
<Riddell> possibly the server doesn't like your IP, but then it should quit with an error
<Lure> rsync -CvzapP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/dvd/current/dapper-dvd-i386.iso .
<seaLne> it was ~6months ago i last tried, but i tried quite a few times
<Lure> actually it is at full speed currnently again (I have 1MBit only)
<goldenear> Lure: may ne kuaffeine should be replaced in egdy
<Lure> goldenear: I am sure it will get updated - it was considered for Dapper, but it came a bit late (with no clear benefit in terms of critical issues)
<seaLne> what is the likely time UTC that dapper will be released?
<crimsun> "when it's ready"
* seaLne slaps crimsun :P
<crimsun> do you think I'm joking?
<Riddell> seaLne: no idea unfortunately
<seaLne> k
<goldenear> Lure: when I say replaced, I mean by something else... not just updated
<Lure> goldenear: I see - ask Riddell - any suggestion?
<goldenear> Kmplayer ?
<goldenear> (with a little comestic it can be very nice)
<seaLne> its a pity there isn't a decent front end to vlc
<goldenear> seaLne: indeed, kvlc is still using gtk :(
<Riddell> goldenear: what's wrong with kaffeine?
<crimsun> goldenear: file a bug and I'll fix it for edgy.
<goldenear> seaLne: the issue with vlc is that it uses its own media framework... I think it's better to use a shared media framework like gstreamer or xine
<seaLne> Riddell: should kwallet really be enabled on the desktop iso?
<Riddell> comments welcome http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.06-lts-release.php
<Riddell> seaLne: probably we should disable it on the live desktop
<Riddell> but too late now, file a bug on casper
* Riddell pops out
<goldenear> riddell: what's wrong with kaffeine? <-- it's buggy, crashes konqueror
<Riddell> that's why we (tried to) replace the plugin with kmplayer
<crimsun> seaLne: / goldenear: no, that would be a bug in the build script if kvlc is still depending on gtk
<goldenear> Riddell: why not to use kmplayer also as the default standalone player
<crimsun> mplayer is in multiverse, so that can't be the case.
<goldenear> [19:40]  <crimsun> seaLne: / goldenear: no, that would be a bug in the build script if kvlc is still depending on gtk <-- kvlc seems to be only a dummy package installing xwvlc
<crimsun> goldenear: yes, I didn't have time to merge Debian changes. I'll work on it in Edgy.
<goldenear> crimsun: I'm speaking about kmplayer, not mplayer
<Lure> Riddell: Alternative CD - shouldn't it be Alternate CD?
<goldenear> <crimsun> goldenear: yes, I didn't have time to merge Debian changes. I'll work on it in Edgy. <-- are you speaking about vlc ?
<Lure> Riddell: "help you fix any problems to your X driver settings" is a bit bold statement for Display Guidance...
<seaLne> and bad grammer :)
<Lure> Riddell: I would also mention KNetworkManager (even though it is not installed by default - is it on CD at least?)
<Tonio_> hi all
<Lure> Riddell: any mirror for downloads?
<Lure> Tonio_: hi!
<goldenear> hi Tonio_
<goldenear> Tonio_: tu as eu mon message ?
<Tonio_> par mail ?
<goldenear> non tout  l'heure sur l'irc
<goldenear> Tonio_: j'ai corrig une petite erreur dans mon profilerc
<Tonio_> goldenear: envoie le moi par mail
<goldenear> Tonio_: j'ai upload le fichier mis  jour: http://goldenear.online.fr/ubuntu/kmplayer/
<goldenear> Tonio_: j'avais mis application/rn-readmedia au lieu de application/vnd.realmedia ... la fatigue :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: tu le fais  la main le fichier ?
<goldenear> Tonio_: c'est juste a la modif. tu peux rcuprer le fichier pour mettre  jour ton paquet.
<Tonio_> moi je le fais direct dans konq, c plus simple
<goldenear> Tonio_: oui avec kate
* Lure is lost in #uubuntu-fr again ;-)
<goldenear> Sorry Lure
<Lure> goldenear: no pb - feel free to continue, I am just joking ;-)
<goldenear> Tonio_: je suis sur d'tre plus exhaustif en le faisant  la main :)
* Lure should have learned french when I had French guy as CEO ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<goldenear> Lure: the french conversation is closed ;)
<Lure> so, Tonio_ is profilerc fix on it's way to -updates (raphink did one upload already)
<raphink> hein?
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> I had the 2nd dapper-updates :)
<seaLne> can someone with a live dvd/cd check if you can reproduce pen drive mounting, unmounting then it never prompting to mount again?
<seaLne> when plugging in
* Lure likes Author field in Akregrator 3.5.3 ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: raphink did an upload of kds ?
<Tonio_> raphink: ping ?
<Lure> Tonio_: no, adept french translation
<Tonio_> Lure: let me prepare the package
<Tonio_> raphink: you can upload ?
<raphink> don't think I'm not answering Tonio_, I am :)
<seaLne> prove it :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: don't listen to him........ he simply ignores me :'(
<Lure> seaLne: NOOO - we will get a big paste of french ;-)
<kmon> Riddell: there's a bug in your kde 3.5.3 packages, missing dependency for amd64: libartsc0_1.5.3-0ubuntu0.1
<kmon> Riddell: there's no .deb for amd64 arch
<seaLne> sparc: fail :(
<Riddell> seaLne: what's up with it?
<Riddell> seaLne: release scheduled for 10am BST
<seaLne> k
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/47750
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47750 in linux-source-2.6.15 "sparc kubuntu desktop fails to boot" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<seaLne> fails on ultra10 aswell :(
<apokryphos> amd64 dvd starts up+runs just fine; gonna test install
<apokryphos> interesting modified windeco
* seaLne is at 94% of d-i install off dvd :)
<apokryphos> hm, from the partitioner it's not possible to apply /home label without partitioning?
<Lure> interesting: Kubuntu PPC is not available over shipit (Ubuntu PPC is)
<apokryphos> yeah
<apokryphos> ah, that's in the next step I see
<seaLne> Riddell: i386 DVD looking good
<raphink> Lure: that's not interesting, that's sad :(
<raphink> :'(
* apokryphos figures i386+amd64 is a really great step
<Lure> raphink: true - not sure what the reason might be (edubuntu is i386 only)
<apokryphos> money, probably
<raphink> I guess :(
<Lure> apokryphos: sure - this is great step and I am really thankful for this investment
<raphink> with all the ppcs we have in the dev team, it's a shame :(
<raphink> but yes, we can be happy that there is i386 and amd64 at least
<apokryphos> edubuntu doesn't have a desktop CD though, that's why, eh?
<apokryphos> still seperate live/install
<raphink> ah
* seaLne heads home 3 hours after he originally planned to :)
<raphink> but much happier :)
<apokryphos> is the site getting a revamp at all for dapper?
<apokryphos> I hear ubuntu.com is
<Lure> raphink: not sure after two sparc install failures...
<apokryphos> dang
<apokryphos> ah, it's already had the makeover in fact
<apokryphos> That was possibly the quickest Linux install I've ever done 8)
<apokryphos> Riddell: amd64 dvd install went totally smoothly =)
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> what happened to the Kubuntu Website?
<Flosoft> the font is large?
<kmon> yes
<kmon> I'm seeing the same large fonts
<Flosoft> Riddell: Is there already version 6.06 final out there for the mirrors?
<Flosoft> the font is really weird
<Flosoft> it is huge
<Flosoft> I think the CSS if messed up?
<seaLne> looks normal to me
<Flosoft> no ... as kmon also said ... it became huge
<kmon> does anyone here use amd64?
<kmon> tomorrow the world ends ;)
<goldenear> crimsun: ping
<crimsun> goldenear: pong
<goldenear> crimsun: I didn't get it: do you plan to compile vlc with a native QT UI ?
<kmon> that would totally rock
<crimsun> goldenear: I plan to fix the build rules so that Qt is used (again).
<kmon> crimsun: and provide some unofficial packages? :)
<crimsun> kmon: it may go into dapper-updates, otherwise, edgy.
<goldenear> but vlc uses wxwindow... and wxwindows doesn't support QT ?
<seaLne> didn't vlc decide to only use wx?
<crimsun> yes, they did, though somewhere there are rules to use Qt
<crimsun> I just have to dig 'em up
<crimsun> a lot of work, so don't hold your breath for dapper-updates.
<goldenear> I hope you'll find the QT rules for vlc 0.8.5 (or highter)
<crimsun> well I'll be targetting 0.8.5, yes. I don't plan to work on 0.8.4 unless there are security issues.
<goldenear> crimsun: may be using qtgtk would be faster
<goldenear> crimsun: http://developer.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/qtgtk/main.html
<goldenear> but if it's really possible a real native QT frontend would of course be better :)
<goldenear> vlc is a nice seconde choice player (to help when the default player is not able to play a specific format)
<goldenear> also I use vlc to watch tv from my freebox :)
<kmon> vlc plays everything, including new quicktime format
<kmon> it would be nice to have native interface
<kmon> in kubuntu
<goldenear> vlc is based on ffmpeg, isn't it ?
<kmon> not suer
<kmon> sure
<crimsun> goldenear: yes.
<robotgeek> i like kmplayer on kde, very nice especially konq integration
<goldenear> I also like it
<goldenear> imho kmplayer should replace kaffeine as the default player in edgy
<goldenear> I've compile the lastest version of kaffeine (v 8.1)
<goldenear> it's still pretty buggy... and it's comming more "fat" with more function like audio CD extraction
<goldenear> kmplayer is lighter
<goldenear> but the standalone would need a little cosmetic
<goldenear> the playlist management is awful imho
<kmon> Riddell: once dapper is out, can you take a look at your kde 3.5.3 packages? the amd64 packages are broken in arts
<kwwii> Riddell: http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-announce.png
<kwwii> it takes 35 minutes to render one pic, so that is about as good as it gets for today
* kwwii goes to a brazilian restaurant now....bbl
<apokryphos> kwwii: image: nice!
<kmon> kwwii: nice :)
<kmon> kwwii: for edgy we need an "edgy" kubuntu logo
<kmon> hehe
<goldenear> kwwii: very nice :)
* pygi looks at pic
<pygi> kwwii, enjoy :)
<goldenear> kwwii: 35 min to render this ??? 
<pygi> goldenear, whats the issue with 35 minutes? :)
<goldenear> it's pretty long for just a simple pic
<pygi> it's not so simple if you look at it
* nixternal just got some excitement goosebumps....ubuntu forums message "we'll be right back. we need to prepare a few things for the Dapper Drake Release."
<nixternal> although somebody misspelled Drake as Dreake
<pygi> nixternal, hehe :)
<pygi> lol
<nixternal> i am like a lil kid on christmas day right now
<goldenear> pygi: it's not so simple, but 35 min is very long... I wonder what is the picture made with.
<pygi> goldenear, probably some modelling software... I know once upon the time when I was making a 3D chess game, the scene made with reactor in 3Ds Max took 2 days to render
<pygi> (It wasnt me who was designing, not to be mistaken, but it was great)
<pygi> on a 3GB machine with 2GB ram
<goldenear> pygi: two days is two long even for a very detailed picture...
<goldenear> a picture should not take more than 10 min to render on a 3gig PIV
<goldenear> if it needs more time, so some optimisation is needed somewhere
<seaLne> kwwii: looking good except it feels as if the wheel is off center presumably due to having the 2 cogs on the right
<seaLne> kwwii: ah its centered on the edges of the wheel including cogs rather than the wheel, which is why to me it looks a bit unbalanced, maybe you'd conside seeing what it looked like centered just on the wheel part of the logo rather than wheel and cogs, if that made any sense
<trappist> I guess it's too late to get a bugfix in before release?  even a crash bug with a fix from upstream converted to a debdiff and tested?
<Lure> trappist: which bug - it may enter -updates
<trappist> bug #43329
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43329 in kdebase "Konqueror Krashes after posting to myweb2.search.yahoo.com" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43329
<seaLne> kwwii: although i did just notice the k is a bit fursther from the edge than the u which might be confusing me
<Flosoft> is Kubuntu Dapper now being launched?
<Flosoft> I am waiting for the file to put it onto the server
<Lure> trappist: you may ask Riddell to atleast include it as patch to his 3.5.3 packages
<Lure> Flosoft: it is already avaliable as daily cd
<crimsun> trappist: it's absolutely too late; the images are rsyncing, but -updates is feasible
<Flosoft> Lure: I am waiting for the ISO for the Mirrors
<Flosoft> or the torrents to the ISOs
<trappist> Lure: if 3.5.3 won't be in dapper, I'm sure this fix will make it into whatever version ends up in edgy, as it's in the upstream svn
<trappist> crimsun: -updates is cool
<crimsun> Flosoft: today's daily is the final.
<Lure> trappist: 3.5.3 may get to -updates (they plan to get latest gnome there)
<Flosoft> where can I get it?
<Flosoft> link?
<Lure> trappist: Riddell said that we need "decent packages"
<Lure> Flosoft: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current
<Lure> Flosoft: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<trappist> Lure: I didn't think we did upstream version upgrades in -updates, but I'm sure not complaining.  Riddel is a subscriber to the bug, so I guess we'll see what happens with it.
<Lure> Flosoft: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<Flosoft> ok thx
<Flosoft> why is this an alternate image?
<Flosoft> why not the install?
<apokryphos> Flosoft: desktop is live+install
<apokryphos> Flosoft: alternative is the old classic install
<Flosoft> ok
<Flosoft> but when will there be a real release of the file?
<apokryphos> some time on the 1st of june
<Flosoft> ok
<Lure> Flosoft: Riddell mentioned around 10:00 BST
<Flosoft> whats that in CEST?
<Lure> (= 9:00 UTC)
<Lure> 11:00 CEST
<Flosoft> ok
<Flosoft> what will the filename be?
<Flosoft> kubuntu-6.06-install-i386.iso
<Flosoft> for example?
<Lure> do not know, but probably yes (same as RC without -rc)
<Flosoft> ok
<bobesponja> the files available will be kubuntu-6.06-install-i386.iso, kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso and kubuntu-6.06-live-i386.iso?
<bobesponja> or only install and live?
<Flosoft> bobesponja: I prepared the mirror pages for: -alternate and -desktop
<bobesponja> ok
<bobesponja> Flosoft: no install?
<Flosoft> no
<Flosoft> apparently alternate is install
<Flosoft> and desktop is a live cd + installer
<bobesponja> ok thanx
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-01
<bobesponja> Flosoft:  I'm writing an app that download the ubuntu iso with bittorrent and burn them automatically on windows with cdrecord.exe using a Qt4 gui, that's why I'm asking :)
<bobesponja> Flosoft: it looks like this http://p80.free.fr/getmydistro.png
<Flosoft> nice
<Flosoft> can I PM you ?
<bobesponja> sure
<kwwii> re
<kwwii> Riddell: alles klar mit das Bild?
<kwwii> erm...
<kwwii> sorry
<nixternal> hehe
<kwwii> Riddell: did the pic work ok?
<bobesponja> kwwii: I think Riddell is sleeping :)
<kwwii> bobesponja: yeah, he is always doing the smart thing
<kwwii> I think I will follow his example
* kwwii flies to geneva tomorrow
<kwwii> and then onward to D-land
<kwwii> night all
<jeroenvrp> are the torrents on e.g. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ the same torrents that will be used tomorrow!?
<bobesponja> jeroenvrp: no
<jeroenvrp> bobesponja: ok, I thought let's put the torrents allready on my pc
<bobesponja> but they shouldn't be that different
<bobesponja> tomorrow's will be like this: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-desktop-i386.iso.torrent 
<jeroenvrp> bobesponja: thats not the problem, I allready have dapper
<bobesponja> but they are not online yet
<jeroenvrp> it's for other users
<jeroenvrp> to help it seed
<bobesponja> I see
<bobesponja> do you have a nice server connection?
<jeroenvrp> bobesponja: normal adsl
<bobesponja> jeroenvrp: goe gaat :)
<jeroenvrp> wa
<jeroenvrp> oo
<jeroenvrp> haha
<jeroenvrp> hoe gaat het
<jeroenvrp> or "gaat het goed? "
<bobesponja> hmm not that far
<jeroenvrp> yeah you were nearby
<bobesponja> and hoe gaat met yow? or something
<jeroenvrp> hoe gaat het met jou
<jeroenvrp> or beter: hoe gaat het met je
<bobesponja> hoe gaat he met je
<bobesponja> k got it
<jeroenvrp> or extra polite: hoe gaat met met u?
<bobesponja> isn't there something like Sup? or what's up?
<bobesponja> ie shorter
<jeroenvrp> yeah
<jeroenvrp> hoe is 't
<jeroenvrp> or "hoe's't"
<bobesponja> lol
<bobesponja> cool
<bobesponja> and how do you pronoounce that in English?
<jeroenvrp> or"alles goed?  
<bobesponja> oh ja
<jeroenvrp> what you mean
<bobesponja> hoe's't
<jeroenvrp> ah
<jeroenvrp> huust
<bobesponja> k
<jeroenvrp> no
<jeroenvrp> whost
<jeroenvrp> who'st
<bobesponja> ok
<jeroenvrp> it means: who are you
<bobesponja> thanx for the lesson
<jeroenvrp> now
<jeroenvrp> how are you
<jeroenvrp> have to go
<jeroenvrp> going to bed
<bobesponja> see ya
<jeroenvrp> cheers
<bddebian> Hello
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<imbrandon> T - "hours" ;)
<bddebian> ?
<bddebian> Oh hehe :-)
<imbrandon> who has ops in #ubuntu+1 , looks like ones is needed ( brainf*ck speech and such )
<dickhall> is this the appropriate forum for talking about things like Katapult dev?
<robotgeek> dickhall: you can talk to Mez, but he aint here
<dickhall> okay
<dickhall> Mez = martin?
<dickhall> I started dabbling with it today, my first Qt/KDE project and my first C++ in a while. Trying to get it to act more like Quicksilver on the mac by having it keep a running list of best matches (in order) you can scroll through by hitting down
<dickhall> got a good part of the way through it, but it keeps segfaulting now and I can't figure out why. 'tis probably just some API I'm messing up, more Qt/KDE specific than katapult
<dickhall> but it'd be good to talk to someone involved with the project just to sanity check. what time zone is Mez in?
<robotgeek> dickhall: not sure, sorry. i think there are forums now?
<dickhall> there's a wiki, lemme check there
<dickhall> do you know what times you usally see mez?
<robotgeek> dickhall: nope, i've been erratic of late
<dickhall> no prob, thanks anyway
<robotgeek> http://forums.thekatapult.org.uk/ dickhall 
<robotgeek> hi Mez , dickhall was looking for you
<Mez> know y?
<robotgeek> Mez: katapult foo/ 
<Mez> ah - tell him http://forums.thekatapult.org.uk next time
<robotgeek> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/750572 
<robotgeek> he's here, we should ping dickhall again :)
<dickhall> hey
<kwwii> Riddell: ping?
<kwwii> I hope that the release announcement pic worked out well
* kwwii flies home now
<kwwii> be back tomorrow
<kwwii> or late tonight
<\sh_away> where is 6.06 ?
<OdyX> !seen 6.06
<imbrandon> \sh, not quite there yet 
<seaLne> probably what you have :)
<Lure> \sh: [09:15]  <Kamion> Burgundavia: at minimum we're waiting on me having breakfast and getting into the office.
<Lure> ;-)
<seaLne> hehe
<\sh> now I need an excuse for my buddies here...they want to download
<Lure> \sh: they can download from cdimage.u.c
<Lure> (latest daily)
<\sh> Lure: we were communicating the official release channels...well, anyways...waiting for official releases and start my mirror
<verwilst> so it's any hour now? ;)
<imbrandon> yup
<verwilst> jaj! :)
<OdyX> it'll be last hour in last timezone... 
<mornfall> is it supposed to be today? :-)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : T - 0 | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings Tue 6th 21:00UTC
<Riddell> seaLne: about?
<seaLne> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> seaLne: want to fire up a bittorrent on your elite bandwidth?
<Riddell> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dapper/
<seaLne> doh i was looking on cdimage for them
<seaLne> checking md5s to make sure i have them first
<verwilst> hooray!
<Lure> congrats to everyone!
<seaLne> Riddell: where are the torrents for the DVDs?
<verwilst> woohoow, 4 meg per second :)
<Riddell> Kubuntu 6.06 LTS has been released!  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.06-lts-release.php
<Riddell> seaLne: not out yet, let me ask what's happening
<seaLne> Problem connecting to tracker - (111, 'Connection refused')
<seaLne> hmm
<seaLne> Riddell: ^
<MidMark> contratulations! Very good work!
<Lure> Riddell: FAQ does not mention dapper in sources.list http://kubuntu.org/faq.php
<Lure> Riddell: and docu links are old: http://kubuntu.org/documentation.php
<seaLne> verwilst: i take it the torrents are working for you?
<Riddell> Lure: give me a chance :)
<verwilst> i used ftp :)
<verwilst> it's in
<verwilst> want me to share with bittorrent too?
<Lure> Riddell: ok - though these are left-out...
<seaLne> rejected by tracker - Requested download is not authorized for use with
<Riddell> seaLne: working for me
<Riddell> well, three of them ar
<Riddell> are
<seaLne> ah, a few of them have just started working
<verwilst> i'm downloading desktop & alternate, i386 and amd64 version
<verwilst> just to share it
<verwilst> since i ftp'ed my own copy of kubuntu-alternate already ;)
<verwilst> i hope bittorrent will work since i'm behind the company NAT gateways :)
<seaLne> all torrents seem happy now
<Riddell> seaLne: great
<MidMark> where are linked in download page? I can't see them
<seaLne> but i guess no one is downloading yet
<seaLne> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/dapper/
<verwilst> uploading works as well :)
<MidMark> I mean dvd where are linked?
<verwilst> sweeet
<verwilst> hehe uploading @250kb/sec
<verwilst> download +- 2
<verwilst> :p
<seaLne> MidMark: maybe kubuntu would be a better place for your questions
<seaLne> #kubuntu
<MidMark> ok
<seaLne> Riddell: on announcement in Netboot Install you link to non existant wiki page
<seaLne> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Installation/Netboot maybe?
<Riddell> We probably needs a Kubuntu netboot install
<Riddell> that basicly just points to the preseed file
<seaLne> installing gnome-desktop sets gnome to the default in kdm
<seaLne> i guess its using x-window-manager
* OdyX download both alternate and desktop in torrent, it's slow...
<seaLne> well i'm only uploading at 2.1MiB/s so there isn't that much demand
<seaLne> no one seems to want ppc interestingly
<OdyX> seaLne: well.. i386 isn't much demanded too
<seaLne> 1.2Mib from me
<seaLne> oh + .7
<OdyX> and bizarely, alternate is more disponible than desktop
<verwilst> i like alternate better
<verwilst> it's far faster to install with the textbased install
<OdyX> verwilst: as do I, but I download both... :D
<verwilst> i'm downloading 4
<verwilst> just to feed the torrents :)
<OdyX> that's it... But I first have to download...
<OdyX> I think I'll download them directly now...
<OdyX> and then feed.
<OdyX> It'll be better, huh ?
<verwilst> uh can you do that?
<OdyX> well.. With good clients it should be possible....
* verwilst uses ktorrent
* OdyX find ktorrent bad since 1.2
<imbrandon> !?!! [05:23]  [473]  #ubuntu+1 You need to be invited to that channel
<jeroenvrp> congratulations to all the devs!!
<Riddell> thanks jeroenvrp 
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.06-lts-release.php | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings Tue 6th 21:00UTC
<Riddell> seaLne: DVDs starting to appear http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/release/
<seaLne> i take it they are 20060531.1 ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> renamed
<seaLne> md5ing dvds takes too long :)
<Riddell> I did that over NFS at my uni once, sysadmin wasn't too happy with me
<seaLne> why are the dvds in that extra release dir?
<seaLne> err ignore me
<seaLne> i'd misread that as beingon eleases.u.c
<Riddell> no room on releases.u.c for DVDs
<seaLne> oh?
<seaLne> how will users know then?
<Riddell> linked to from kubuntu.org/download.php
<seaLne> ah
<Riddell> but most users don't need the DVD
<seaLne> confusing tho
<Riddell> yes
<seaLne> breezy dvd was downloaded way more than cd via bt
<OdyX> tracker's bad for "alternate"....
<seaLne> OdyX: ?
<OdyX> seaLne: I don't know... I get errors...
<OdyX> * Tracker: [couldn't connect to server] 
<seaLne> i got that originally then after a bit it started working
<seaLne> you behind a firewall?
<Riddell> OdyX: keep trying, the data centre it pretty busy
<OdyX> not as far as I now...
<OdyX> Riddell: and that's good :D
<seaLne> yeah it would definitly be bad if no one was downloading :)
<OdyX> Riddell: do you have usage graphs ?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> sysadmins do but we don't get to see them
<OdyX> could be fine to see "Dapper boom"
<seaLne> Riddell: you didn't send the announcement mail to  
<seaLne> ubuntu-announce?
<Riddell> apparantly we're not getting an announcement on ubuntu-announce :(
<seaLne> good way to restart the ubuntu dosen't really care about kde thread again :-/
<OdyX> seaLne: ...
<Riddell> yes
<OdyX> seaLne: read sabdfl's announce: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/45
<OdyX> seaLne: you'll see Xubuntu, SPARC, Debian....
<OdyX> but no "K"
<ajmitch_> OdyX: that's because SPARC support & xubuntu are new
<OdyX> ajmitch_: sure they are... But Kubuntu 5.10 was nothing compared to this killing 6.06 LTS...
<ajmitch_> you don't see him thanking the MOTUs either, or the art team
<OdyX> ajmitch_: sure...
<ajmitch_> so should I kick up a fuss now because I was ignored? :)
<seaLne> yep :)
<OdyX> ajmitch_: as don't I...
* ajmitch_ sees nothing about edubuntu
<OdyX> ajmitch_: . . .
<verwilst> hm,  i'm seeding the torrents with over 1meg per second
<marseillai> seaLne: kubuntu still can't be install on sparc?
<Riddell> marseillai: did you try?
<marseillai> Riddell: i'll have my sparc tomorrow normally so i'll test this week end if everything is fine!
<marseillai> but if it doesn't work i think i'll try debian at least to test hardware
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell - release didnt exhaust you too much, i see :)
<Riddell> I seem to be all in one piece
<Hobbsee> hehe oh good :P
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, you should have seen #ubuntu it was a mad house to say the leaste
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe!  i'll bet it was.  I was at uni, actually doing the assignment that i'd been putting off...
* Hobbsee shuts her mouth
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee was going to ask Riddell a question, but didnt think that he'd appreciate it
<imbrandon> ahh
<Riddell> I appreciate all questions
<Hobbsee> Riddell: even this one?  when will we see edgy repos open?
* Hobbsee ducks :P
<Riddell> hah, I had a timer running to see when someone would ask that :)
<imbrandon> heheh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: glad to see that i never disappoint :D
<Lure> we all want some edgy fun - dapper is boring ;-)
<Riddell> in answer, I've no idea, whenever the soyuz admins press the big green button I think
<Hobbsee> Lure: very true.  who needs stability anyway :P
<Hobbsee> just dont let it mess up my grub!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah okay :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so how far did the timer get?
<Riddell> 2 hours and 48 minutes
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> @time
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 01 2006, 11:48:59
<Hobbsee> not bad, not bad at all...
<apokryphos> Riddell: congratulations on a great release :)
<apokryphos> (the announcement page looks really great, too; will be nice to hand people that)
<imbrandon> yea all of kubuntu.org looks alot better
<imbrandon> ;)
<Riddell> better than the cheesy stock "support bloke" photo on ubuntu.com?
<apokryphos> oh yeah ;-)
<apokryphos> one of the first things I thought, too
<Hobbsee> hmmm...looks very nice :)
<Hobbsee> and i'm not the model - yay!
<apokryphos> now, doesn't he look so understanding :D
<apokryphos> they changed the desktop and server picture I see
<apokryphos> they had some stock photos for those too
<Hobbsee> silly ndiswrapper, losing the connection.  or silly telstra.  whichever.
<Riddell> screen is your friend
<Riddell> (so long as you have a server with a decent connection and don't mind lag)
<Hobbsee> bleck.  lag is evil
<Hobbsee> and i cant do much if the ISP goes down for a bit.
<Riddell> true
<Hobbsee> mind you, i *do* have the wired connection here, so am not totally stranded if/when ndiswrapper borks
<Hobbsee> that takes out the phone, and the net connection - what fun!  :P
<seaLne> marseillai: well i only tried what became the release image on blade100 and ultra10
<seaLne> Hobbsee: i'd thought about asking about edgy last night but thought better of it :)
<Hobbsee> seaLne: hehe.  i always run such risks :P  And have people wanting to shoot me, as a consequence :P
<Riddell> seaLne: it's not been released on sparc
<Riddell> Hobbsee: don't you have an elite university connection available?
<seaLne> Riddell: ok technically i suppose :)
<seaLne> ultra10s don't like cdrws i discovered
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sure.  but that's at uni.  and i finally came home.
<Hobbsee> and it's kinda slow, and the tech people are really freaky, and can look at what you're doing on the screen.
* Hobbsee thinks that one is a giant.
<Hobbsee> oh, and lock you out of the uni system.   which would suck.
<Riddell> do they have vnc running or something?
<seaLne> Hobbsee: but.. but.. but suspending accounts is the fun part of the job :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i've got no idea...i've not been able to poke around too much - mainly because they have better security than school did, and that they have the ability to send out scary men who come and glare at you, and to lock you out
<Hobbsee> seaLne: hehe
* seaLne remebers when he was at uni and the head of the unix team coming storming into the lab shouting where is <my userid>
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<seaLne> a applet i had written took down the server it was running on
<marseillai> Riddell: there is a mistake here : http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<marseillai> a big mistake
<Hobbsee> hehe!  nice!
<seaLne> unfortunatly this was the main shell server
<Riddell> marseillai: hmm?
<marseillai> Bittorrent point on http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/dvd/ instead of http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/release/dvd/
<imbrandon> whoops
<Riddell> well spotted, fixed
<seaLne> its a test to see if they deserve the dvd
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee thinks they would be rather annoyed to download it, then find "oh dear, they've got the wrong one"
<imbrandon> the dvd IS just the livecd+textinstall correct ?
<Riddell> the breezy torrents will be dead anyway
<Riddell> imbrandon: plus "supported"
<imbrandon> supported ? 
<seaLne> so even worse, it takes for ever to download the wrong dvd :)
<Riddell> everything else in main
<imbrandon> ahh
<seaLne> does it install anymore?
<imbrandon> so kubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-dekstop etc etc etc all on there ( well the packages to make them )
<imbrandon> but it installs / boots kubuntu by default ?
<seaLne> yeah seperate k/ubuntu dvds
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not if enough silly users go and download the wrong release :P
<Riddell> imbrandon: only kubuntu on there
<imbrandon> seaLne, yea i ment more if i pop in the kubuntu dvd and install it , then later "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" would it grab it from the dvd ( as long as the package wasent updated )
<imbrandon> ahh ok Riddell
<imbrandon> i have a local dapper mirror on my lan anyhow so no need for the dvd ;)
<seaLne> imbrandon: you mean to say you haven't installed dapper yet?
<imbrandon> seaLne, yea i've been running dapper months
<imbrandon> was just curious
<imbrandon> since flight 5 or so
<imbrandon> ;)
<seaLne> just checking :P
<imbrandon> yea just curious so when they ask me in #kubuntu i know the correct awnser ;)
<seaLne> Riddell: have you thought about making a full content RSS feed?
<Hobbsee> ack!  no more network borking!
<Riddell> seaLne: nope, I suppose I could although the rss feed is made by hand so it would increase the chances of me messing it up somewhere
<Riddell> I wonder if the server is set up to let me do rss with php
<imbrandon> riddell i could whip up a php rss feed if the thing is coming from a db
<imbrandon> which i hope it is
<Hobbsee> whatever you do, dont start doing a rss feed that only has the topic, and nothing about it - that's annoying...
<imbrandon> Riddell, http://www.imbrandon.com/rss.xml is a php scipt xml feed, very easy to make
<imbrandon> heheh Hobbsee yea , but he said full content ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i know :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: worst thing about kde dot news I know
<Hobbsee> they're not alone in doing it, unfortunately.  but yeah
<seaLne> can save a lot of bandwidth for stupid rss clients tho
<Riddell> imbrandon: that's taken from a database though is'nt it?
<imbrandon> yea a mysql db
<seaLne> interesting rss reader figures from bloglines fridge: 88 kubuntu: 65 and ubuntu planet: 108 subscribers
<Riddell> we're almost up there with fridge!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if you hvae elite uni bandwidth you could bittorrent the images
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i dont, it's even worse there than at home
<Hobbsee> and i'm not eager to get on the wrong side of big giants again...
<imbrandon> heh i got them seeding off buntudot.org ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: what's intended for that domain?
<imbrandon> Riddell, a buntu radio show / central news site 
<imbrandon> with a slashdot type news interface but i'm doing it by hand becouse 1) i want php and slashcode is perl and 2) slashcode is the suxors
<imbrandon> TheMuso and me were thinking about a weekly podcast type radio thing from a buntu team member per week, like you or mdz , sabdfl etc etc etc
<Riddell> ambitious
<Riddell> seaLne: whatever happened to behind ubuntu?
<imbrandon> still in the works heheh thus the blank page , but i just reg'd the domain two days ago and just started the php code today
<seaLne> Riddell: apparently french is so hard a language to translate stuff into a month after other translations were done it still isn't finished
<seaLne> Riddell: honest i'm not serverly pissed off with them
<goldenear> seaLne: what's wrong with french ?
<Riddell> seaLne: ust set a deadline and say you're not waiting
<Riddell> just
<goldenear> seaLne: what translation do you need ?
<seaLne> i plan to on the next meeting on monday, first deadline for kinnison was missed with the excuse of not realising that when i sent them the interview and they agreed a publishing date that they should actually translate it, then more broken promises for the last few weeks
<seaLne> goldenear: got germna, danish and chinese done for this interview and apparently french is nearly done
<goldenear> ok
<seaLne> goldenear: are you french?
<goldenear> yes
<goldenear> (but don't say it to anybody ;) )
<Hobbsee> what are we going to do about this?  apparently it's still happening.https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/39658
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39658 in kubuntu-meta "[dist-upgrader]  dist-upgrade wants to delete almost kde packages while migrating from breezy to dapper" [Major,Confirmed]  
<Lure> Hobbsee: would be naice to fix with -updates, but not sure if possible at all
<seaLne> wouldn't -updates be too late?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> guess it would..
<seaLne> i thought about looking at it and quickly realised i wouldn't have a clue :(
<Hobbsee> you'd have to force kubuntu-desktop to be installed, after it'd done all of that
<Hobbsee> removing kdelibs would force all the kde packages to be removed - that much is obvious - but how to force kubuntu desktop ot be installed at the end?
<seaLne> wouldn't the solution be not having it removed in the first place?
<Lure> seaLne: why? when user changes breezy->dapper it will get also new updates - it does not help for users that already did upgrade (but there is workaround to cure it)
<goldenear> Hobbsee: "My sources.list is very common : I only added [...]  the kubuntu.org updates for Amarok, kde 3.5.2 and koffice" <-- that might be the problem ?
<seaLne> nope same with and without
<Lure> seaLne: exactly - not sure why kdelibs get removed...
<Hobbsee> Lure: they wont think to try to upgrade again, when they lose x
<seaLne> Lure: it dosen't
<Hobbsee> Lure: because kdelibs4c2a replaces it
<Hobbsee> i expect
<seaLne> ah it does?
<Lure> then the problem is that kdelibs4c2a needs to "Provides/Replaces" kdelibs and we should be fine...
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^
<Hobbsee> what's the breezy version of kdelibs?
<Hobbsee> what's it called?
<Lure> Hobbsee: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/kde/kdelibs
<Lure> but there is also http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libs/kdelibs4c2
<Lure> so this is probably not the case for removal...
<seaLne> kdelibs4c2 is one of the removed things
* Lure -> meeting (bbl)
<seaLne> see the top of http://librarian.launchpad.net/2923982/breezy2dapper-20050525.txt
<seaLne> ignore the error at the bottom of that hard disk was about to fail
<Hobbsee_> my connection almightly sucks tonight!
<Hobbsee_> Lure: did you find out your answer?  i did
<Hobbsee> and that time my net connection didnt go down...well, it did - then the keyboard input stopped.
<Riddell> toma_rfg: what does Gilles Caulier do in KDE?
<jsgotangco> Riddell: congratulations :)
<bobesponja> Riddell: digikam
<Riddell> jsgotangco: thanks :)
<jjesse> just download LTS desktop and gettign ready to load in virtual machine, just wanted to say congrats on getting it released :)
<Riddell> jjesse: say that again when you have it lodaed :)
<jjesse> grin will do
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> its actually running in one of my machines
<jsgotangco> BIG IMPROVEMENT
<jsgotangco> light years ahead
<seaLne> bah i can't print anymore, zero sized output
<Hobbsee> Lure: pnig.
<Hobbsee> ping
<imbrandon> [08:44]  <[HUN] Big_T> can anyone help me with my ubuntu install? i get an error message when the system root is mounting: cdrom_pc_intr: the drive appears confused
<imbrandon> ^^ anyone got a clue ?
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping ..... any idea or know whom to ask ?
<jjesse> imbrandon: ar eyou using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?  did you ask on kubuntu-users or ubuntu-users ?
<imbrandon> jjesse, kubuntu ... from the #kubuntu chan , i had him clarify
<imbrandon> k i'm off to sleep ..... gnight all
<Riddell> imbrandon: I've no ideas
<imbrandon> np someone else helped him ( something about a bios setting for his cdrom drive )
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian (again)
* Hobbsee throws a large bottle of wine to bddebian 
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> w00t
<Hobbsee> better catch it - you dont want that to smash :P
<Hobbsee> midn you, smashing stuff up is FUN :D
<seaLne> bddebian: watch out its full of petrol and has a burning rag hanging out
<Hobbsee> especially when you have lovely yellow liquid that then ends up staining everything, including lab notes :P
<bddebian> seaLne: lol
<bddebian> Hobbsee: You peed on your homework?
* Hobbsee thwacks bddebian 
<Hobbsee> it was cesium or something...
* Hobbsee doesnt know what the chemicals all were..
* Hobbsee just knows that the lab guy wasnt happy hehe :P
<jjesse> wow kubuntu.org is ssssssssslllllllllllllllooooooooooowwwwwwww
<sebas> Hardly surprising :)
<Riddell> the whole datacentre will be
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jjesse> grin i can't imagine the total size transfered/downloaded today will b
<OdyX> jjesse: that's probably "a lot"
<OdyX> :D
<bobesponja> hey all
<seaLne> well i've uploaded 30G via bt so far :)
<jjesse> wow
<bobesponja> I wrote a little app for windows users so they can download and burn Kubuntu easily with only one click
<bobesponja> here is the annoucement http://getmydistro.blogspot.com/2006/06/getmydistro-01-released.html
<bobesponja> and the screenshot http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/7632/1531/1600/getmydistro3.png
<seaLne> cool, that looks quite simple to use
<OdyX> bobesponja: that seems good.
<bobesponja> it uses bittorrent
<bobesponja> well the basic python bittorrent client
<OdyX> bobesponja: seems to miss an icon, huh ?
<bobesponja> yep, I'm not an artist
<bobesponja> OdyX: if you can get me one that would be cool
<bobesponja> I tried it on my laptop and on my desktop but more testing would be welcome
<goldenear> bobesponja: where is the button to format the harddrive (removing windows) before rebooting on the CD ? ;)
<bobesponja> goldenear: lol yeah that's for 0.2 ;)
<goldenear>  bobesponja: good news :D
<goldenear> lol
<bobesponja> goldenear: actually I thought about that, but kubuntu installer can do it so
<goldenear> bobesponja: I know, I was kidding :)
<bobesponja> Riddell: maybe you could post about it (http://getmydistro.blogspot.com/2006/06/getmydistro-01-released.html) on the download page of kubuntu.org :)
<Riddell> bobesponja: very interesting, I can't put it on kubuntu.org without testing it but I'll put it in my blog and see what people make of it
<bobesponja> Riddell: thanx
<Riddell> bobesponja: is the source available?
<Riddell> yeah, I see it
<seaLne> the download seems extremly slow
<imbrandon> yea i think the servers are /.'d heh
<imbrandon> kubuntu.org is ungodly slow right now
<seaLne> i ment bobesponjas thing
<seaLne> imbrandon: that must have been a very short sleep
<imbrandon> never went to sleep yet, went to bed and couldent sleep
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> so i grabed a soda and will go back to bed soon ;)
<bobesponja> I'm uploading it to another mirror
<bobesponja> seaLne: http://p80.free.fr/Setup.exe
<seaLne> 2/3 so not worth changing now i guess
<seaLne> bobesponja: i get a download failed, does it try to access a web page?
<seaLne> (after clicking the get kubuntu button)
<bobesponja> seaLne: no, it trys to download the torrent file first
<bobesponja> seaLne: try again
<seaLne> i guess if it tries to download from a website it will fail if you are behind a proxy
<bobesponja> seaLne: aer you behind a proxy?
<seaLne> well i need to use a proxy for port 80 access
<seaLne> so i guess i'm not a very good test for you
<bobesponja> I think I'm gonna include the torrent into the app
<seaLne> bobesponja: it might be worth asking the sysadmins whether they ever change the torrent file
<bobesponja> seaLne: yes
<bobesponja> seaLne: do all the downloads fail for you?
<seaLne> i think worrying about proxies is maybe beyond the need of most of the users for your program
<seaLne> yes
<bobesponja> seaLne: yes I guess so, plus proxy are usually used at work not at home and this kind of app is used at home
<bobesponja> seaLne: do you have a proxy at home? :)
<seaLne> no, but i don't have windows at home
<bobesponja> well actually it's just a Qt4 app so it should compile on linux
<bobesponja> seaLne: I'm gonna try to make it work on linux maybe I'll get more testers
<seaLne> you might get more testers but probably not more users
<cmvo> Riddell and all the others: Congratulations and thanks for Kubuntu 6.06!
<nixternal> dito from me...good job, and thanks for letting me test with it...thanks for the support....thanks for the community...as we say in the navy, Bravo Zulu...Congratulations on a job well done!!!
<Hobbsee> hi cmvo 
<Hobbsee> and nixternal 
<nixternal> hey Hobbsee
<cmvo> Hi Hobbsee!
<nixternal> im still in the process of uncrossing my eyes this morning
* Hobbsee is sleepy.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> coffee is working very slowly this morning
<cmvo> Hobbsee: Whats you local time 23:48?
* Hobbsee is vaguely watching for miscreants in #ubuntu - fortunately, there doesnt seem to be any
<Hobbsee> cmvo: um...
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: June 02 2006, 01:49:00
<Hobbsee> there you go
<Hobbsee> crud, i was going to go to bed before 2am today...
<nixternal> let me guess..gotta be at work at 7am too ey Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: er...no, first lecture is at 10...
<nixternal> my daughters godmother lives somewhere around Sidney...supposed to go out and visit soon
<cmvo> Hobbsee:  Ah, thanks. Then you got all the right to be sleepy :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i sure do :P
<nixternal> so you can sleep to 9:50 then ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<bobesponja> Riddell: you can test it on linux now http://getmydistro.blogspot.com/2006/06/getmydistro-for-gnulinux.html
<Hobbsee> not and make it on time...
<nixternal> hehe
<bobesponja> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/7632/1531/1600/gnulinux.png :)
* Hobbsee is rarely on time anyway - it shouldnt matter.
<nixternal> i didn't say anything about making it on time...you can make it though ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> like i did todya...yes...
<Hobbsee> hmmm...what was it...about 5 hours and 15 mins late?
<bobesponja> seaLne: here it is http://p80.free.fr/gnulingetmydistro.tar.bz2
<nixternal> 5 hours and 15 minutes late...and the lecture was still going on?  if that's true, thank god you were that late, cuz you would have probably fallin' asleep
<Hobbsee> nixternal: no, was a different lecture by that point.
<nixternal> i swear...digg and slashdot have 2 purposes...render websites useless
<nixternal> probably a different day too ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> no, just a different lecture...
* Hobbsee missed maths and physics - but made it to chem prac, then to hand in her assignment
<nixternal> at least you made it...thats a good start ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee sleeps
<nixternal> nite Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> night nixternal 
<cmvo> Hobbsee: bye!
* Hobbsee tries NOT to fall off her chair!
<Hobbsee> hey Lure 
<nixternal> how come the kubuntuforums.net aren't up to date???  no release stuff whatsoever on the front page
<Hobbsee> nixternal: we dont run them, i expect
<Hobbsee> kubuntu.org is up to date - forums are by other people.
<nixternal> i kinda figured that
<nixternal> cuz the look is different
<seaLne> nixternal: i see stuff about dapper and 353 on that site
<nixternal> dapper rc...not final
<nixternal> 3.5.3 was the last post
<seaLne> ah, so it is
<nixternal> hehe
<seaLne> maybe the forum admins aren't home from school yet
* Hobbsee really goes to sleep this time.
<nixternal> it is funny..people in the forums are complaining that downloading release candidate is slow today...LOL...i wonder why...
<Lure> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that's the advantage of testing - the repos are all pretty fast
<Hobbsee> usually not mirrored though
<Hobbsee> so grabbing kde 3.5.3 was pretty fast - we got it before everyone else :D
<nixternal> no..the thing is...they are griping about RC today, when it is posted that the final is out
<Hobbsee> true.  weird.
<seaLne> maybe different time zone?
<nixternal> hehe...i think besides Riddell i was next to install it...i was campin' out when Riddell posted it
<Hobbsee> yep
* Hobbsee has learnt that tha'ts a bad position to be in :P
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> im lovin' 3.5.3
<Hobbsee> after 3.5 beta2...ouchy...
<nixternal> it is quicker for me at least
<Hobbsee> right.  i'm off.
<nixternal> ya..3.5 beta2 was an ouch..but Riddell reassured me that it wasn't the same
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> hehe
<Lure> nixternal: yes 3.5.3 is much faster on startup
<nixternal> night Hobbsee
<nixternal> for real this time
<nixternal> 3.5.3 is quicker all around for me...and yes definately faster on startup
<nixternal> it doesn't seem that many people downloading are grabbing torrents...direct http/ftp downloads i guess...i haven't served that much since i went to sleep last night
<OdyX> nixternal: I can hardly download... But I'll seed as soon as possible...
<nixternal> nobody realling is grabbing it...im watching both of my seeds now...and they just aren't doing much
<nixternal> right now im a 0.0kb upload
<nixternal> my torrent download is flying
<OdyX> Rate:  26.2 /   3.0 KB
<OdyX> Up/Dow
<nixternal> im at 1003 / 9 kb right now
<\sh> 23
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<seth> mornfall, ping?
<mornfall> seth: semi-pong
<mornfall> what's up
<seth> mornfall, quick question... guy in #kubuntu is trying to use adept to yoink java and gets http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/9812/snapshot25do.png
<seth> and I don't know how to tell him to hit OK
<seth> he says pressing Enter does nothing
<mornfall> that's lame :|
<mornfall> well, clicking into the konsole and hitting enter still doesn't help i assume?
<seth> nope :(
<mornfall> no idea then
<seth> I'll just tell him to cancel and install java via cli
<seth> okay
<seth> sorry to bother
<seth> thanks :)
<mornfall> i knew the hidden konsole thing would generate trouble
<mornfall> i could probably crank out a fix
<mornfall> hmm
<mornfall> now as i think of it
<mornfall> shame it's a bit late :p
<mornfall> --> pub
<mornfall> later
<jpatrick> cya
<seaLne> Riddell: you seen there is a xubuntu announcement on ubuntu-announce?
<OdyX> seaLne: could you maybe stop trolling ? XD
<jpatrick> OdyX: lol
<seaLne> :P
<OdyX> jpatrick: yop
<jpatrick> ownage I see
<jpatrick> say*
<jpatrick> seaLne: kubuntu announcement @ kubuntu-devel
<seaLne> thats not the point
<jpatrick> It is now...
<jpatrick> ;)
<kmon> hi
<kmon> thanks for dapper ;)
<jpatrick> kmon: yo
<kmon> hi jpatrick
<kmon> Riddell: thanks for fixing kde 3.5.3 in amd64
<kmon> if you ever come to madrid I'll buy you all the beers you can take xD
<jpatrick> kmon: how are you?
<kmon> tired
<kmon> but happy for dapper
<kmon> and excited for the paris summit
<jjesse> i wish i was able to come to paris :(
<jpatrick> jjesse: come over to the otherside...
<jjesse> jpatrick: just started a new job and have no vacation yet :)
<kmon> the kubuntu website is slow.... I imagine it's the dapper efect
<jjesse> kmon: it was timing out for me earlier this morning EST
<kmon> did everyone else noticed kubuntu was out earlier than ubunu? :P
<kmon> ubuntu
<bddebian> rockin'!! :-)
* apachelogger actually doesn't care about realease time of ubuntu versions
<apachelogger> anyway, off for server maintenance
<Flosoft> jpatrick: well ... if you want the iso ;) ... http://mirrors.flosoft.biz/projects/kubuntu
<kmon> arggg
<kmon> xmms is brought back with kde 3.5.3
<kmon> :(
<kmon> and gtk1
<pradeepto> guys little late in the day I guess.... BUT GREAT WORK on Kubuntu Dapper Drake :)
<pradeepto> Team Kubuntu Cheers!
<jpatrick> Flosoft: groovy
<Flosoft> hehe ... alternate are on the wa ... ;)
<Flosoft> Flosoft High-Speed Downloads as usual ...
<Flosoft> different mirrors still need to be updated ;)
<pradeepto> folks laters, just wanted to drop in say congratulations. :)
<dickhall_> anyone here use bzr-NG? I'm having trouble pulling down the katapult source
<tvo> dickhall_: what commands did you use?  I'm one of the katapult devs so I ought to know it (I doubt I do tho ;))
<dickhall_> :)
<dickhall_> bzr branch http://baz.thekatapult.org.uk/dev/
<dickhall_> as written on the wiki
<dickhall_> (I've never used bzr, so I'm just following orders
<tvo> bzr branch seems to do something here but it takes really long somehow
<jpatrick> I thought it was bzr get
<dickhall_> I'm getting (sorry for the paste, but it's low traffic): 
<dickhall_> bzr: ERROR: command: '/usr/bin/bzr' 'branch' 'http://baz.thekatapult.org.uk/stable/'
<dickhall_> pwd: /home/chris/katapult
<dickhall_> an integer is required at /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/builtins.py line 432, in run() see ~/.bzr.log for debug information
<tvo> dickhall_: hm that doesn't happen here
<dickhall_> :(
<tvo> well, unless it happens later in the command, it isn't finished here
<dickhall_> are you doing that over an existing branch, or in a new area?
<dickhall_> oh, it happens quite quickly, you'd know by know
<tvo> clean dir
<dickhall_> er, now
<dickhall_> hrm
<tvo> jpatrick: I think with baz it was baz get
<jpatrick> ok
<tvo> dickhall_: you're using standard dapper install of bzr?
<dickhall_> I'm still on breezy
<tvo> hmkay
<dickhall_> I'm at work, and I'm hesitant to do a full upgrade in case it results in downtime
<dickhall_> but yeah, just installed bzr today
<tvo> so maybe bzr in breezy is a bit broken
<tvo> or did you get it from backports or bzr's own repo?
<dickhall_> just standard adept
<dickhall_> I'll try bzr's site
<dickhall_> oooh, much better :)
<tvo> it works now?
<dickhall_> well, it's fetching, and hasn't bailed out in the first 4 seconds
<dickhall_> so an improvement at least
<tvo> guess it will do fine then, it took a while here too
<Flosoft> Riddell: Are you back?
<dickhall_> sweet, worked, thanks tvo 
<tvo> np
<dickhall_> so, are you guys looking for new devs or accepting patches? I'm just dabbling currently, but if I have enough time I would love to contribute
<tvo> dickhall_: we're sort of making plans for katapult 0.4
<OdyX> dickhall_: what is your current status ?
<tvo> redesiging the API to support multithreading (for slow catalogs which need to query the web for example)
<tvo> and multiple actions
<dickhall_> yeah, I read some of the braindumps
<dickhall_> OdyX: in what sense?
<tvo> but it's going really slow as I'm spending most of my open source software dev time on another project
<tvo> and our leader (Mez) is without a proper internet connection
<OdyX> dickhall_: I mean... DD, power user, brother of sabdfl ?
<tvo> and I didn't get used to bzr yet, doesn't help either..
<kmon> krita 1.5.1 is broken in amd64
<dickhall_> I have no open source experience - went right from school to a job. what you see now is me trying to get into open source ;)
<kmon> krita: error while loading shared libraries: libkio.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Flosoft> I added the all the files to my mirrors ... can you update the page?
<dickhall_> I'm a professional programmer, working at an threat protection company on antispam software
<dickhall_> most of the stuff I've been doing recently has been perl, javascript, and html, which is why I want to get into OSS - I'd like to get back into C++
<dickhall_> and contribute to the community, of course
<dickhall_> I enjoy long walks on the beach and chocolate. anything else, OdyX ? ;)
<OdyX> dickhall_: Well. I'm no decider nor nothing... But everybody's welcome...
<OdyX> dickhall_: got your LP account ?
<dickhall_> LP?
<dickhall_> like I said, I'm new to the community, from a dev standpoint at least
<jpatrick> https://launchpad.net/
<dickhall_> thanks, checking it out
<dickhall_> I'm only in the dabbling phase currently - downloaded the source and started hacking yesterday for fun
<OdyX> dickhall_: source of what ?
<dickhall_> katapult, that's what I was chatting about with tvo
<OdyX> dickhall_: work on Kubuntu is mainly packaging and debugging, not a lot of programmation...
<dickhall_> I know - when I said "are you guys looking for new devs or accepting patches" it was about katapult specifically - 'twas addressed to tvo
<OdyX> dickhall_: welll. katapult is not a Kubuntu matter... It's included in it, maybe a little adapted to Debian (then Kubuntu). If you want to "hack" katapult, you'd better join katapult's team directly, and get involved there, upstream...
<dickhall_> that's what I was doing - tvo is on katapult's team ;)
* OdyX doesn't want to seem agressive nor bad.
<tvo> katapult is a bit Kubuntu matter :)
<dickhall_> heh
<dickhall_> gotta jet to a meeting, I'll return
<tvo> as Kubuntu made sure it got continued being developed after orig author quit
* OdyX shuts down and hears.
<tvo> dickhall_: but any dev power, esp. redesigning now would be really useful... I don't want to push bad API in, so if you got C++ experience and can comment on it :)
<kmon> Riddell: where do we fill bugs against your unofficial packages? (kde 3.5.3 or koffice 1.5.1)
<OdyX> kmon: official BTS is /msg Riddell I have a bug.
<kmon> OdyX: My irc name isn't registered....
<kmon> so maybe I'll send him an email
<OdyX> kmon: I was joking, but I think LP is maybe not the best place...
<OdyX> _maybe_
<kmon> dunno, but thanks
<Flosoft> Riddell: Are you back?
<jpatrick> Flosoft: he might not be back for a long time
<jpatrick> send him an email or something
<Flosoft> damn ... isn't there anyone else who can update the mirror page?
<OdyX> Flosoft: I think he's the only one with rights.
<seaLne> to k.o? yeah
<OdyX> that's perfectible though...
* kwwii passes out after the long week in portugal
<kwwii> night all
<kwwii> downloading dapper for the two new ppc build machines
<kwwii> which works great when sleeping :-)
<kmon> Riddell: I've created a wiki page to track issues with kubuntu.org packages. If it's not the appropiate place, feel free to remove it and point out where to track them.
<seaLne> kmon: maybe it would be usefull if you shared its name :)
<kmon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/kubuntuUnofficialPackages
<kmon> the K is not capital
<kmon> arg
<kmon> how do I change the initial k to K
<kmon> ?
<seaLne> create a new one?
<kmon> I'm doing so
<kmon> I hope I can delete the other one
<seaLne> if not i think you can do some sort of redirect, not sure how tho
<kmon> I've also linked in main kubuntu wiki page
<kmon> so it's easy to track it
<seaLne> cool
<seaLne> nn
<kmon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuUnofficialPackages
<kmon> has anyone tried the kaffeine 0.8 package from kubuntu.de?
<Flosoft> how can I contact Ridell?
<kmon> email him
<Flosoft> whats his mail?
<kmon> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.06-lts-release.php
<jeroenvrp> kmon: no, I compiled my own 0.8.1 and works great
<kmon> it's at the end of the page
<kmon> jeroenvrp:  I'm a lazy bastard
<kmon> :)
<jeroenvrp> maybe I have the deb somewhere around
<jeroenvrp> kmon: I have a checkinstall-deb for you
<kmon> I'm on amd64
<jeroenvrp> mmm
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> thats a shame
<kmon> I'll end up using kubuntu.de packages
<jeroenvrp> I think you should try those yes
<jeroenvrp> why not
<kmon> but I wanted to know if someone has tried them before installing them
<jeroenvrp> Proberly .de have test it :_)
<kmon> surely
<kmon> kde 3.5.3 has reverted the dockable tray icons
<kmon> now they are all in the same row
<kmon> it's strange
<Tonio_> hey did someone here install kde 3.5.3 ?
<Tonio_> I have the feeling cursor on the desktop doesn't work....
<Tonio_> I just get a black one
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you confirm ?
<nixternal> Tonio_: i have kde 3.5.3 installed...i installed it this morning
<nixternal> on this system here as a matter of fact
<bddebian> Later folks, Congrats again!
<nixternal> l8r bddebian
<Tonio_> nixternal: is your cursor theme correct on the desktop ?
<Tonio_> bddebian: ;)
<nixternal> let me check on desktop real quick..it is fine here in konversation...let me confirm desktop
<Tonio_> nixternal: tanks
<nixternal> yes it is fine. i have the default mouse cursor showing correct on the desktop
<Tonio_> what the hell..................... I have a clean dapper installation, and a fresh profile...........
<nixternal> im installing a fresh setup on another machine and will upgrade to kde 3.5.3 as soon as possible...i will see if it happens there
<nixternal> text install is so solid..i love it...quick as all hell too
<Tonio_> nixternal: I prefer text install too
<Tonio_> okay so let's reinstall a clean dapper system and compare
<nixternal> im half way there
<nixternal> Tonio_: you only get the black curson when you are on the desktop? it doesn't happen anywhere else?
<nixternal> s/curson/cursor
<Tonio_> it happens on all windows on the bar too
<nixternal> that is odd
<Tonio_> I can see that kde also switched back the systray to one line mode
<Tonio_> I hate this...........
<nixternal> one line mode?
<nixternal> oh..where the icons are all on one line
<Tonio_> yes, the systray on 3.5.2 was on 2 lines by default
<Tonio_> they removed this...........
<nixternal> yes...i kind of liked that...but i do like the one line the way i have it now...so it really doesn't bother me
<kmon> It's not even mentioned in the changelog...
<kmon> so I don't know why
<Tonio_> kmon: nope...
<Tonio_> kmon: I think that should be configurable in the sysray options
<nixternal> i think i seen Riddell and them talking about it too...and fixing it somehow...how they fixed it though i can't remember
<kmon> Tonio_: that was my first thought when I saw the feature removed
<kmon> but apparently it has left us....
<Tonio_> kmon: sadly yes...........
<Tonio_> kmon: I use to have lots of things launched at the same time, so it was very usefull for me....
<kmon> the tray looked better
<nixternal> i have never had an operating system from boot up to install complete in less then 15 minutes..this is wonderful
<Tonio_> kmon: do you see the cursor issue or not ?
<kmon> I have a custom cursor and everything is fine here
<kmon> I'm using amd64
<Tonio_> kmon: okay
<Tonio_> I will reinstall a clean system to be sure........... my one is probably too much customed
<kmon> FYI I've started a wiki page to track kubuntu.org glitches
<Tonio_> kmon: great
<kmon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuUnofficialPackages
<nixternal> excellent
<kmon> so feel free to add your bugs until Riddell is fed up :)
<Tonio_> kmon: yes, but I wanna track bugs on a clean system :)
<kmon> sure
<nixternal> heh..i thought i was the only one with amarok 1.4 splash screen issue..i asked the past couple of days and everyone was said they had no problem
<Tonio_> but concerning the tray, that's unfortunatelly not a bug, unless it is supposed to still be on two lines but doesn't work
<kmon> have you guys thought about how are you going to provided updated packages to dapper?
<Tonio_> we should ask to kde people if that's vonluntary removed or not
<kmon> officialy or unofficialy
<kmon> Tonio_: could you ask kde and if it's a bug add it to the wiki page?
<Tonio_> kmon: yes
<kmon> I don't know any kde dev
<kmon> hehe
<kmon> you could ask aseigo, since he's the kicker maintainer, and a kubuntu fan 
<kmon> I've seen him in #kubuntu
<Tonio_> kmon: thanks for the info
<kmon> no problem
<kmon> thanks for your work on dapper ;)
<apachelogger> kmon: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125210
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 125210 in general "amaroK doesn't apply the show splashscreen setting from a kiosk config" [Minor,New]  
<apachelogger> btw ;-)
<kmon> thanks apachelogger
<apachelogger> np
<kmon> I'm linking the bug in the page
<kmon> apachelogger: you're from the kubuntu.de crew, aren't you?
<apachelogger> yep
<kmon> I was thinking the other day it would be nice to integrate your packages with kubuntu.org ones
<kmon> I wan't lastest kaffeine ;)
<kmon> it would be nice for people running dapper
<kmon> since it's going to be long supported
<apachelogger> well, one can add the repo anyway ;-)
<kmon> sure
<apachelogger> no need to have it at kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> just a too big list of various packages in our repo
<kmon> but at least, provide a page with info about this repos
<kmon> and how to include the gpg key, etc
<kmon> not sure...
<kmon> just an idea to make it easier
<kmon> for users
<apachelogger> yeah
<kmon> (me :P)
<apachelogger> I gonna talk to the repo master
<kmon> I've adde the topic to the next agenda
<kmon> let's see what Riddell and others think about it
<apachelogger> kmon: http://www.czessi.net/apt.php?i18n=en
<kmon> maybe he has other plans to keep us in the bleeding edge
<apachelogger> or http://packages.kubuntu.de/apt.php?i18n=en
<apachelogger> actually leads to same result ;-)
<kmon> yeah
<kmon> nice
* Tonio_ reinstalling, seya !
<kmon> are you an amarok devel?
<apachelogger> not dev, though nearly everything else ;-)
<kmon> hehe
<kmon> I thought so after reading your lastest blog
* apachelogger wonders that there are actually people already reading the new blog
<kmon> it's sindicated in planet kubuntu de
<kmon> and you write in english.... so 
<kmon> when I'm bored at work
<kmon> I read blogs
<apachelogger> ;-)
<kmon> specially kde ones
<kmon> jeje
<kmon> hehe
<nixternal> apachelogger: thx for the link to that bug...i followed #4 and now the disable splash works
<pygi> apachelogger is a marketing people :)
<pygi> at least from what I got from amarok organisation :)
<apachelogger> pygi: and Senior Director of Interproject Coordination Activities
<pygi> apachelogger, and that ;)
* pygi is supposed to be working on gst engine for amarok now :(
<apachelogger> ah, and release dude ;-)
<pygi> apachelogger, yes, yes, I know :)
<pygi> apachelogger, so when is next release? ;)
<apachelogger> 1.4.1 beta1 on 18th
<apachelogger> 18th + 2weeks = 1.4.1
<pygi> oki, what about 1.5?
<apachelogger> no 1.5
<pygi> ah, yes
<pygi> 2.0?
<apachelogger> hopefully same day as KDE 4.0
<pygi> when would that be ? :)
<pygi> (me is asking because of gst engine has to be done by then)
<apachelogger> pygi: not my genre ;-)
<pygi> apachelogger, hehe :)
<pygi> thanks :)
<nixternal> Tonio_: downloading kde 3.5.3 and upgrading now...we should know something in about the next 5 to 10 minutes
<apachelogger> pygi: release month/year of 4.0 isn't set yet (official)
<nixternal> i can't wait for that
<nixternal> i just wish some of the people on kde-look would stop posting vista-like kde4 ideas
<apachelogger> yeah :|
<nixternal> linux isn't windows...thats my take...if im gonna be free os hippy, then i don't want to use something that looks like it came from m$ ;)
<nixternal> i like kmenu 'K" w/ gears...no kbfx either ;)
<nixternal> now if only the hardware was free...then there could be a happy hippy land
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-02
<kmon> I hope plasma integrates some new ideas on the kmenu
<kmon> right now it's ok, but I don't really like the design
<kmon> I don't like kbfx either
<apachelogger> probably - as kicker will not be anymore
<kmon> to Winxp
<kmon> too
<nixternal> exactly kmon
<nixternal> no more kicker?
<nixternal> kxdocker like?
<apachelogger> plasma = new concept of desktop
<apachelogger> kicker will not be kicker anymore
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> ok...i see
<apachelogger> will also be named differnt afaik
<nixternal> so big changes then with kde4...that is good...i definately can't wait
* apachelogger just doesn't want to see 90% of features dropped to get the release date (vista like ;-)
<nixternal> ya..me either apachelogger
<nixternal> everyone pushes linux as a free os, then they try to be more like linspire...i know it is a marketing ploy, but i think it is dangerous
* kmon leaves
<kmon> good night
<kmon> everyone
<apachelogger> knite kmon
<kmon> and thanks again for dapper ;)
<apachelogger> btw, amaroK will probably be "renamed" to Amarok
<lnxKDE> nice :)
<lnxKDE> kubuntu dapper with 3.5.3 and amarok 1.4 here :D
<nixternal> i just started using amaroK...i didn't like it at first because it wouldn't recognize my daap server. no i just use an nfs & samba server
<lnxKDE> and working greate 
<lnxKDE> thankx devs!
<nixternal> nfs & samba server > daap anyways
<apachelogger> kood nikht all :-)
<bobesponja> nixternal: what is daap?
<nixternal> mt-daapd is an itunes server
<bobesponja> you mean an mp3 streaming thing?
<nixternal> it is nice...because when the server is running...anyone with itunes, rythmbox, or banshee will automatically pick up the server upon start and you can start listening to the music
<nixternal> it is similar bobesponja
<nixternal> it is itunes specific really..only downfall is how to put files on the server, and you can't edit the info at all
* jeroenvrp talking to himself: maybe someone knows here
<jeroenvrp> I try to load the dapper-iso with qemu, using teh command:
<jeroenvrp> qemu -cdrom kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso -boot d -m 256
<jeroenvrp> It's saying 'adding live user'
<jeroenvrp> it turns black again
<jeroenvrp> and the last line is a line saying: 'enabling passive release, etc...'
<jeroenvrp> there it stops
<jeroenvrp> and waits there forever
<jeroenvrp> what am I doing wrong?
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> much better with a fresh installation ;)
<nixternal> Tonio_: after installing...it was fine for me...there was no black cursor this time either
<nixternal> cool...
<Tonio_> nixternal: except that stupid removal for the tray
<Tonio_> I just hope this is a bug so that we can get a fix
<Tonio_> I loved that functionnality
<nixternal> ya..i noticed right away too...i see everything on 1 row
<Tonio_> nixternal: in systemsettings, can you go in admin mode with the knetworkconf module ?
<Tonio_> fails here
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> i just got done doing it
<Tonio_> okay so that's just an local issue
<nixternal> i used it to set my static ips and my domain
<Tonio_> okay let's reboot after all installations and reconfigure everything.............;
<Tonio_> nixternal: great
<nixternal> that is the first time i have done that too...i am so used to terminal
<nixternal> ??
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> one great improvement is kde startup
<Tonio_> very very fast
<nixternal> yes it is
<Tonio_> only that tray and everything is perfect for me :)
<nixternal> it definately makes using xwindows enjoyable...i stopped using xwindows in the 90's because it was never enjoyable
<nixternal> xwindows forced me to use windows...that is why i am a terminal junky to this day
<Tonio_> nixternal: hehe
<nixternal> now i just need to pick the coding aspect back up and then i will be good
<nixternal> kubuntu and kde 3.5.2 made me stop using windows totally
<nixternal> i just need to find a decent cad substitute and i will be good
<Tonio_> cad ?
<nixternal> i used autocad with windows...computer aided drafting
<nixternal> it is great when it comes time to design network layouts for office spaces
<nixternal> actually...i was starting to use m$ visio 2003...that worked pretty decent too
<nixternal> im sure there is a linux port somewhere that will do everything i need..i just need to find some time to test some
<lnxKDE> Kernel: Linux 2.6.15-23-686 | Distro: Debian/GNU testing/unstable | CPU: 2-way SMP Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz @ 3002 Mhz | Mem usage: 289.5/1009.4 MB (29%) | Swap usage: 18/1623.7 MB (1%) | Disk usage(/dev/sda): 106.8/193.9 GB (55%) | Uptime: 15 hrs 43 mins 19 secs 
<Riddell> ?
<nixternal> Riddell: i have one problem with Kubuntu
<nixternal> I CAN'T GET ENOUGH!!!
<nixternal> gotcha
<nixternal> congrats mate on a job well done
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> but it wouldn't have happened without the great community of developers we have here
<nixternal> so true...everyone here is great...that is why i like to hang out and help any way that i can...mostly supporting everyone in #kubuntu and testing
<lnxKDE> riddell will a amd64 vercion of KDE 3.5.3 will come out
<lnxKDE> ?>'
<Riddell> lnxKDE: it's up there now, let me know if it works
<lnxKDE> nice
<Riddell> nixternal: cool, we need more helpers in #kubuntu
<lnxKDE> will download the amd 64 ver of dapper to install it :)
<lnxKDE> I will report eny bug ;)
<nixternal> that is so true Riddell...i know most of my help has to deal with networking...that is where my greatest amount of experience is...as i learn new things...i can usually help someone out with more...like CUPS...
<Tonio_> Riddell: here in france, all comments on informatics websites were very nice concerning kubuntu
<Tonio_> from newsposters or users :)
<Riddell> formidable
<Riddell> time for bed
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you notice the kicker tray is back to one line mode..... I wonder if this is wanted or a bug .....
<Tonio_> nothing concerning this in the changelog....
<Riddell> Tonio_: apparantly the two line mode was a bug
<nixternal> LOL
<Riddell> so we'll need to add a couple pixels to the height of kicker in edgy to get it back to two line systray icons
<nixternal> Tonio_: we had it backwards... Riddell we want the bug back then
<nixternal> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: it was annouced as a new feature with kde 3.5.2 changelog
<Riddell> Tonio_: there were problems at Normal kicker hight, not enough margin for some icons
<Riddell> or something
* Riddell sleeps
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I know
<Tonio_> Riddell: why not simply auto resizing the icons the same way applauncher applet does ?
<Tonio_> the difference in the quite is quite invisible and it fits perfectly in the bar
<Tonio_> nixternal: two line mode is still there, riddell is right
<Tonio_> but as icons are not resized, you need to increase the size of kicker
<nixternal> ahh
<Tonio_> nixternal: just tried here and that works
<nixternal> oh ya..that is right..i do remember
<nixternal> make it larger then 58 correct?
<Tonio_> nixternal: yup
<Tonio_> nixternal: although I would personnaly prefer the tray to work the same way than applauncher does
<nixternal> is there a way to make those icons smaller...so you don't have to make the kicker so large?
<Tonio_> adapting icons and not the bar...........
<nixternal> yes
<Tonio_> I don't know a way to configure this no........
<nixternal> what would be nice...is like with the desktop pager...where you can select the amount of rows you want
<Tonio_> nixternal: set it to 48
<Tonio_> it works :)
<nixternal> it works at 48?
<Tonio_> yup
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> beautiful
<nixternal> thx for that Tonio_
<Tonio_> nixternal: but honnestly, why not adapting the icon size ?
<Tonio_> nixternal: did you already try to use the applauncher ?
<Tonio_> it is able to auto adapt the icon size........
<nixternal> i haven't yet with this install
<Tonio_> that's a way cleaner way to do
<Tonio_> let me show you
<Tonio_> nixternal: http://planetemu.net/temp/capture1.png
<Tonio_> look on the left
<Tonio_> icons are adapted to the bar's height
<nixternal> oh ya
* Tonio_ notes to eventually change the kicker's height to 48 in kds
<nixternal> that is nice...because i like to have my kicker usually around 32
<Tonio_> nixternal: and the size is always proportionnal to the bar's height.........
<nixternal> im going to give it a try
<Tonio_> nixternal: sure that's nice
<Tonio_> nixternal: I just don't think the tray can do that, but we can sk for this kind of feature (or option in the tray applet at least)
<Tonio_> would be nice to be able to check "auto resize icons"
<nixternal> ya...auto resize would be very nice
<Tonio_> nixternal: I will discuss this with kde devs in paris ubuntu meetings :)
<nixternal> i can work with the 48 since im on a 19"...but say for instance on my 15" lcd's or my 17" crt's...i like the smaller kicker
<nixternal> hehe..must be nice...tell them WE WANT THIS!!!  i think they like when you tell them like that ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<nixternal> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello nixternal
<_ZuZuu_> Riddell: great interview on kubuntu.org ;)
<_ZuZuu_> i just read it
<DaSkreec1> Huh? 
<poimen> Riddell 
<poimen> Riddell : u there?
<bobesponja> poimen: he's sleeping, it's 4 am there
<poimen> wow
<poimen> just kubuntu 6.06 is greate :)
<poimen> Its very nice also that we can have KDE 3.5.3
* DaSkreec1 whispers KDE4
<bddebian> heh
<kwwii> moin
<robotgeek> hey kwwii 
<kwwii> howdy robotgeek
<imbrandon> morning -devel
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<kwwii> so much for using my mac as a buildserver...it won't even boot the cd
<Hobbsee> hi all
<nixternal> hell Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :)
* Hobbsee got called a geek today :P
<nixternal> woot
<nixternal> that is good...geek is good
<nixternal> better then what people usually call me
<nixternal> ;D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> im in qconf right now...fixin' up a kernel..and i haven't been paying attention..i have just been deselecting...i hope it works when im all done ;)
<Hobbsee> ooh fun :)
<imbrandon> morning
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon 
* Hobbsee met another kubuntu user as well :P
<nixternal> about time you woke up imbrandon
<imbrandon> lol i sleep in today ;)
<nixternal> i ran into one today while brushing my teeth...amazing the people you meet while brusing your teeth in the mirror
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> no, one that wasnt me!
<nixternal> hahaha
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> at the uni Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yep
<imbrandon> cool
<Hobbsee> those cgywin shells look very conspicuous, you know :P
<imbrandon> ?
<Hobbsee> cygwin?  i never know how to spell it
<imbrandon> they make you use cygwin ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: linux shells on windows machines :P
<Hobbsee> no, but it's installed :D
<imbrandon> ahh
<Hobbsee> we have to use *groan* dev-c++ <-- it's slower than a wet millenium, particularly in the past week.
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> the uni computers are extremely slow at the moment :(
* imbrandon wants to move to europe
<Hobbsee> why europe?
* Hobbsee thought imbrandon was in europe, for some reason
<nixternal> hehe
* nixternal wants to move to cabo san lucas mexico
<nixternal> or greece
<imbrandon> tired of it here, eruope has so much cool stuff close
<Hobbsee> ah...
* Hobbsee wouldnt mind europe...or somewhere warm..
<imbrandon> it ;)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: cabo san lucas mexico
<imbrandon> nixternal, i've been there a few times , its ok , to many tourist though wouldent wanna live there
<nixternal> i love it there...i go a few times a year...i need to just buy a house down there as much as i spend visiting
<Hobbsee> nixternal: sounds interesting
<nixternal> gotta live in the outskirts
<nixternal> can't live in the city
<nixternal> down towards landsend...or by the desert gulf course area
<nixternal> only rich tourists hang out there
<imbrandon> the heart of berlin or something would be cool
<imbrandon> maybe a little farther south like it would be warmer though
<nixternal> i got to visit all of europe in the military..and plus my x-wife is from europe..born in greece, raised all over europe...and our daughter was born in greece
<nixternal> if my x and i ever got back together...we would definately end up in europe somewhere..we love it
* imbrandon moved to -offtopic ;) hehe
<nixternal> oops..i just realised where we were..i thought we were off-topic
* Hobbsee isnt in -offtopic
<freeflying> hi all
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> Hobbsee: hey
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell - how are you doing today?
<imbrandon> heay freeflying Riddell
<Riddell> Hobbsee: bright and breezy
<freeflying> hi imbrandon  Riddell 
<Riddell> well, actually I'm rather dapper
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> heh
<Riddell> hi imbrandon, freeflying 
<\sh> moins
* Hobbsee met another kubuntu user today - in RL!
<imbrandon> heya \sh
<Hobbsee> hi \sh 
<freeflying> \sh: hey
<\sh> Just installating kubuntu 6.06 on a T43 ;)
<imbrandon> nice
<\sh> installing :)
<imbrandon> T43 == sparc ?
<imbrandon> the new "N" chips ?
<\sh> t43 == ibm laptop, 60 gb sata drive, 1gb ram
<imbrandon> ahh
<viviersf> im still downloading sh :/
<\sh> thinkpad
<viviersf> we south africans have crappy bw
<\sh> we mirrored already for internal use here ;)
<imbrandon> i got dapper on my sparc with minimal problems but i cant get it to load in qemu-system-sparc
<imbrandon> \sh, same here I run an internal mirror ( for me and my lug )
* Hobbsee considers creating a makeshift heater.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: who was that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: just a guy at my uni
<Hobbsee> not a dev
<Riddell> yet...
<imbrandon> Riddell, whats the process for getting a NEW package in edgy ? and its NOT currently in debian ( package is http://apt-mirror.sf.net , and I dont have anything to do with them other than i use it currently on my dapper server but i would be willing to package/maintain it )  .... is there a wiki page describing the process ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<Riddell> imbrandon: read the packaging guide on doc.ubuntu.com, various wiki pages, debi
<Riddell> debian policy
<Riddell> package, get and account and upload to revu, get it reviewed by a couple of MOTUs and someone will upload
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html also
<imbrandon> well i know how to package it but meaning more should i upload it for revu or what ?
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<freeflying> Riddell: now begain working on edgy?
<Riddell> freeflying: soon
<Riddell> imbrandon: revu's the one
<imbrandon> ok cool
<imbrandon> i have a revu account just need to update my gpg key on ther
<mornfall> hello
<Hobbsee> freeflying: do you think we could persuade them to open the repos any quicker?  like by force, or somethign?  :P
<Hobbsee> hey mornfall 
<imbrandon> heya mornfall
<mornfall> are updates for released (k)ubuntu supposed to be bugfixes-only or features allowed?
<mornfall> specifically features introducing new strings
<Riddell> mornfall: bugfixes only
<freeflying> Hobbsee: relax for a while will be nice for everyone  :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee doesnt relax :P
<mornfall> Hobbsee: you have dapper right? :] 
<mornfall> i need someone to test something for me
<mornfall> :-))
<mornfall> or any volunteers
<Hobbsee> mornfall: no.  i'm running edgy.
<mornfall> Hobbsee: no difference
<mornfall> at least for me :)
<Lathiat> hahaha
<Hobbsee> mornfall: okay, i'm running flying fox :P
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: :P
<mornfall> anyone, could you try to reproduce #46083 (by installing sun-java5-bin)?
<Lathiat> yeh its broken
<mornfall> and if you succeed, i have a patch for adept
<Lathiat> says it cant get auth for license
<Lathiat> even apt-get installing it
<\sh> uga
<mornfall> i don't care if it's broken by itself
<mornfall> the problem is that adept breaks with it
<\sh> scanning network archives..without network fails in ubiquity
<Hobbsee> bug 46083
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46083 in ept "cannot install sun-java5-bin" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46083
<mornfall> the idea is that you can't focus konsole even after hitting "show details"
* Hobbsee goes searching for where adept is hidden
<Lathiat> mornfall: ah
<Lathiat> shouldnt it be using a X frontend to debconf or something?
<Lathiat> ah, i see
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> if you install libqt-perl and are lucky it will
<mornfall> but kdesu tends to fuck up .Xauthority 
* Lathiat nods
<mornfall> it seems
<mornfall> i don't know why it doesn't do sudo -H instead of sudo
* Hobbsee thinks that it doesnt want to even download, let alone installing it
<mornfall> and use xauth to add to roots .Xauthority whatever is needed
<mornfall> awgh
<Lathiat> whats gnome do? seems to work on that
<mornfall> you may have to fetch updates
<mornfall> gksu
<mornfall> well, java isn't in main now is it?
<mornfall> is it even in universe?
<Lathiat> multiverse
<mornfall> okey
<mornfall> -> unsupported
<mornfall> i won't lose sleep over this :p
<pygi> Hobbsee, how's edgy? :)
<Lathiat> it still sounds like it doesnt generally handle things that ask questions
<Hobbsee> pygi: bleeding.
<Lathiat> which arent uncommon..
<Hobbsee> 73% done...
<pygi> Hobbsee, hehe :)
<mornfall> 73% of what
<mornfall> Lathiat: it works here
<mornfall> that's somewhat puzzling
<Hobbsee> okay...installing...
<mornfall> wee
<Hobbsee> mornfall: 73% of downloading the sun-java5-bin
<Hobbsee> mornfall: so what did you want me to test for?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: it should hang at some point in installation
<Hobbsee> mornfall: yeah, it has
<mornfall> Hobbsee: that's fine, when it does, hit "show details" and try to get through the click-through license crap
<Hobbsee> yep
<mornfall> it shouldn't let you
<Hobbsee> yeah, which is impossible, yeah
<mornfall> ookey
<mornfall> so can you now kill it, rm your dpkg lock
<mornfall> then apt-get source adept, apply http://rafb.net/paste/results/SPVxj888.nln.html, debuild, install that and try again? *pretty please*
<mornfall> (with apply i mean patch -p0 < file-with-the-patch or somesuch)
<mornfall> you need to be under ept-2.0/ept to apply
<mornfall> and under ept-2.0 to debuild
* Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> grabbing the source now
<mornfall> i love you :] 
<Riddell> mornfall: a patch for the java package would be very interesting
<Riddell> mornfall: how come it adds new strings?
<mornfall> Riddell: nono, that's not the one
<mornfall> Riddell: i was just wondering if pushing a new release from the 2.0 branch makes sense or i fix it against 2.0 release
<mornfall> well, try to fix it
<Riddell> ah right, dapper updates should only be easily reviewable simple patches
<Riddell> and I doubt the "throw in new versions of gnome" policy changes that
* Hobbsee mutters darkly
<Hobbsee> mornfall: pastebinning.
<Hobbsee> mornfall: http://pastebin.com/753084
<Hobbsee> that's while trying to apply the patch
<mornfall> you didn't paste all of it maybe?
<mornfall> like missed last line or something?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i hit download as text
<mornfall> but either way it should work
<mornfall> it just fuzzed a bit
<mornfall> but i have to go to a meeting now :(
<Hobbsee> yeah, i got all 17 lines...
<mornfall> if you have some results please leave me a note
<Hobbsee> mornfall: okay, it's attempting to build - i'll let you knwo what happens
<mornfall> i won't be back in less than 30 minutes
<mornfall> if you go to bed or something, goodnight :)
<mornfall> thanks a lot for testing
<mornfall> --> mtg
<Hobbsee> mornfall: before you go - what's the patch supposed to do?  make it all work fine?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: no, it's only supposed to make it possible to hit enter
<mornfall> Hobbsee: so it should still hang and you should still hit show details manually
<Hobbsee> mornfall: cool, gotcha
<mornfall> don't forget to install the built package :-)
<mornfall> ta
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee will make sure she forgets.
* Hobbsee kicks adept
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i can now see all of the licence agreement - but still cant hit OK.
<mornfall> Hobbsee: dang
<mornfall> Hobbsee: things like scrolling in it doesn't work either i assume?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: not that i could see
<mornfall> Hobbsee: well, could you possibly try in some older version? like 1.91 would be ideal
<mornfall> i am not sure how to get it
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hmm?  how do i get it?
<mornfall> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ept/1.91ubuntu4
<Hobbsee> ah
<mornfall> doesn't seem to have any binaries though
<mornfall> oh
<mornfall> https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/187538/adept
<mornfall> Hobbsee: you can probably get that deb
<Hobbsee> mornfall: gotcha
<kwwii> anyone have any problems booting the live cd on ppc?
<kwwii> it seems to b0rk on my radeon
<Hobbsee> mornfall: bah, it's being stupid now. i shouldnt have killed the console in adept, i see...
<mornfall> hmm?
<Hobbsee> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. 
<mornfall> ohwell :)
<mornfall> ignore that
<mornfall> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Hobbsee> ah,that's the one i was looking for
<Hobbsee> mornfall: more horrid errors.
<Hobbsee> mornfall: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/753179
<Hobbsee> same error as above in adept
<mornfall> sudo dpkg --purge sun-java5-bin
<mornfall> sudo dpkg --purge sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre
<mornfall> maybe :)
<Hobbsee> dpkg: error processing sun-java5-bin (--purge):
<Hobbsee>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Hobbsee>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Hobbsee> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Hobbsee>  sun-java5-bin
<mornfall> sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-bin*deb
<Hobbsee> same error, twice
<mornfall> then --purge again
<Hobbsee> yeah, was just about to try that :)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: bleck.
<Hobbsee> now i can see even less of the licence agreement...
<Hobbsee> mornfall: want a screenie?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: 143x32 pixel section of the konsole in adept, in the earlier adept
<mornfall> Hobbsee: still can't hit enter?
<mornfall> or anything else
<Hobbsee> mornfall: still cant hit enter or anythign else, yes
<Hobbsee> mornfall: did you reply to me at all?
<pygi> how does this look like to you?
<pygi> http://www.globaly.org/annant/login.png
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, no he dident ..... *since your last sentance its been quiet in here*
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: gotcha
<imbrandon> pygi, looks good but whats it for ;0
<pygi> imbrandon, Fama Instant Messenger :)
<imbrandon> another im client , hehe
* imbrandon looks for the kwallet pkg to remove it
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: why do you want to?  you can just disable it
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i suspect i've fubar'd my system.
<\sh> Riddell: xorg display config, setting up dual head on laptop doesn't work?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: yes
<mornfall> Hobbsee: i was asking if you still can't hit enter
<mornfall> aha
<mornfall> damnit :-)
<mornfall> i'm a bit behind
<mornfall> Hobbsee: the adept version you were running was the old one right?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: what's wrong with your system?
<pygi> imbrandon, it's not another im client
<pygi> it's the best IM client
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> custom network or uses another network(s)
<imbrandon> ?
<pygi> Another network's
<imbrandon> cool, make sure it has msn support atleaste and i'll try it ;)
<pygi> you can already try one msn client I was workin' on (before)
<pygi> ncurses interface tho :)
<imbrandon> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2353  <-- if anyone feels like reviewing a pkg
<imbrandon> ncurses msn ? cool
<imbrandon> hehe
<pygi> imbrandon, whats wrong with ncurses? :)
<imbrandon> nothing at all, i was thinking that would be cool for my server
<imbrandon> then i was like ummm i dont need msn on my server ;)
<pygi> heh :)
<pygi> imbrandon, whats this fubuntu-desktop all about?
<imbrandon> an idea i havent put much time into, fluxbox based ubuntu
<Hobbsee> mornfall: http://pastebin.com/753245
<Hobbsee> mornfall: yes it was the old version
<pygi> imbrandon, I am asking because I wrote a specification for it a long time ago
<imbrandon> ahh pygi so did i, before i wrote it though i dident see yours in a search
<pygi> imbrandon, that's because I erased it :)
<imbrandon> ohh that would explain it
<imbrandon> pygi, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/fubuntu-desktop
<pygi> imbrandon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/fubuntu
<pygi> no specs :)
<imbrandon> ahh yea, like i said havent put alot of time into it, been working on buntudot.org alot lately and related
<imbrandon> ;)
<pygi> o joy :)
<imbrandon> feel free to fill in the wiki thougjh
<Hobbsee> mornfall: oh good, maybe it fixed itself.
<mornfall> Hobbsee: well, i have to say it is not a regression in the beta/rc phase
<mornfall> Hobbsee: which also means the bug was there for ages
<mornfall> Hobbsee: which means it's not that bad
<Hobbsee> mornfall: true, i'ts likely that no one tested it
<mornfall> well, i can't possibly test everything
<Hobbsee> mornfall: we dont expect you to :)
<Hobbsee> i'm surprised the users didnt test it - maybe all that stuff is just copy pasted from the wiki - which uses command line, not adept
<mornfall> well, i don't need people yelling at me in bug reports
<mornfall> especially if it's a long-standing bug that noone noticed
<mornfall> ffs
* HiddenHobbsee hugs mornfall - dont be like that
<mornfall> ...
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i dont think they were really trying to yell - just saying that "this is a big problem that hey, we havent noticed before"
<mornfall> well a sentence all in caps is definitely the closest equivalent of yelling you can do in a written bugreport
<mornfall> *and* the reporter doesn't even bother to find out that he is filing a duplicate of something already filed
<mornfall> he's also being overly dramatic about the issue
<mornfall> maybe i should start a page "how not to file a bug report"
<mornfall> i just closed one rant (even with a big deal of overstatement it couldn't be called a bugreport) in redhat bugzilla :\
<mornfall> it makes me sad
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hehe.  i think the mozilla page actually has one - but they seem few and far between.
<Hobbsee> there might have been a forum thread on it too, in the dapper section
<mornfall> :-)
<freeflying> Riddell: aorund?
<Riddell> freeflying: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: have you ever set up buildd?
<Riddell> nope
<Hobbsee> heya Riddell 
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what were we planning in regards to kopete 0.12 pacakges for dapper?
<Riddell> I wasn't planning anything
<Riddell> backports would seem like a good idea though
<Riddell> or if you or tm_t want to make them I can put them on kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> Riddell: gotcha, okay
<Hobbsee> Riddell: with those kopete packages - would that involve packaging up just kopete, or all of kdenetwork?
<bddebian> Heya
<kwwii> can someone tell me why on my ppc the keyboard I set during installation reflects my actual keyboard and why later in the desktop it does not
<kwwii> or perhaps how I can change my resolution (it is doing a nasty 1024x768 which is blurry)
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<kwwii> tell me that I have to edit my xorg.conf per hand and I'll install something else
<\sh> lol
<bddebian> Heya \sh
<\sh> I'm not here :) I'm installing 15k Euro servers
<seaLne> even with FAI i'd say you're not going to be here for a while
<bddebian> heh
<\sh> seaLne: no one server costs 15k euro
<seaLne> ah not 15k servers
<\sh> seaLne: no not 15k servers, we will have just 1k of them.
<\sh> seaLne: and yes I'm configuring FAI to do it properly :=
<seaLne> my manager decided to revert back to golden images after problems with FAI and sarge when it was testing i quite liked my FAI setup :-/
<abattoir> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-oem-installer
<abattoir> sorry for not putting it up earlier... my internet connection has been lousy for the past few days :(
<goldenear> Does sb here use QTdesigner/Kdesigner ?
<imbrandon_zZz> night
<imbrandon_zZz> goldenear, i use qt designer ( mostly 4 now but i still use 3 once in a while )
<imbrandon_zZz> sup ?
<goldenear> Do you know if it's possible to designe a side bar with it ?
<goldenear> I mean a multitab side bar as in Konq or Kate
<imbrandon_zZz> sidebar ? like a "kicker" type thing ?
<imbrandon_zZz> ahh , sure
<goldenear> what's the name of the widget for  that ?
<imbrandon_zZz> or amarok etc
<imbrandon_zZz> goldenear, its a combination of widigets i would assume
<imbrandon_zZz> like the treeview / slider seperator etc
<goldenear> (I'm using KdevDesigner 0.2, I don't know if it's the good version)
<imbrandon_zZz> i dont thnik there is one "automagic" widget but i could be wrong, might ask Riddell or other kde dev
<goldenear> ok thanks :)
<goldenear> is v 0.2 OK or is it too old ?
<imbrandon_zZz> i dont know i use pure qt designer 3 or qt designer 4 or kdevelop3
<imbrandon_zZz> i've never seen kdevdesigner , let alone version 0.2 of it ;)
<goldenear> ok
<goldenear> I'll use QTdesigner v. 3.3.6 :)
<imbrandon_zZz> sounds good, probbly better supported ;)
<imbrandon_zZz> ok i'm off to sleep , gnight Hobbsee Riddell goldenear and ummm everyone
<Hobbsee> night imbrandon_zZz 
<goldenear> good night imbrandon_zZz :)
<jeroenvrp> so I recreated my homedir
<imbrandon_zZz> just thought about it, ummmm goldenear just download the kate or konq or amarok or all3 src and look ;)
<jeroenvrp> but still the gam_server consumes a lot of cpu
<imbrandon_zZz> ok i'm off ;)
<jeroenvrp> 5714 jeroen    15   0  2872 1548  896 S 35.2  0.3  17:22.71 gam_server
<MidMark> Riddell: sorry, kubuntu 6.06 wrong my lcd resolution, 1024x768 instead of 1280x1024 and I cannot change it without touching xorg.conf is there a bug report?
<Riddell> we have many bug reports :)
<Riddell> one more would be fine
<bddebian> :-)
<Riddell> have you tried the X display tool in system settings?
<MidMark> yes, max is 102x768
<MidMark> my lcd is a new acer AL1952 19"
<MidMark> of course native res is 1280x1024
<MidMark> Add another bug report?
<bddebian> Sure.  Please make sure you add what type of display driver you are using if possible.  Thanks.
<MidMark> yes, I have an nvidia 6600gt I think nv or nvidia if installed, but don't check yet
<MidMark> and is it normal that italian language were not installed with dvd version?
<abattoir> Riddell: should i show kamion the spec too?
<Riddell> abattoir: where is it?
<abattoir> uh, i gave you a link ;)
<abattoir> must have missed it
<abattoir> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-oem-installer
<abattoir> btw, congratulations on dapper :)
<abattoir> hmm, it would be unfair if i didnt congratulate everyone :P 
<MidMark> bddebian: which package is affected by the resolution lcd bug? hw-detect?
<goldenear> abattoir: could you help me about QTdesigner3 ?
<abattoir> goldenear: gladly, if i can :) 
<abattoir> if you mean about the sidebar, no :( 
<goldenear> :(
<goldenear> I can't find a way to do it...
<abattoir> goldenear: maybe you can look at some sources
<goldenear> no tutorial on the net for that
<abattoir> of kate or of some other simpler program that does that
<goldenear> abattoir: I'm not a programmer... I just would like to design a simple .ui file to give to a programmer
<abattoir> goldenear: oh...
<abattoir> brb
<MidMark> Guys: who wrote the xorg.conf file during installation? I have to bugreport for my wrong detection of resolution in my lcd...
<Riddell> anyone with an amd64 around and able to test openoffice?
<kmon> me
<kmon> 2 amd64 in fact
<kmon> what do you want me to test?
<Riddell> kmon: http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/ooo-amd64/ you'd need to recompile qt with those sources
<Riddell> and install that http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/ooo-amd64/
<nixternal> kmon: can i have one..you 2...that is more then enough ;)
<kmon> recompile?
<Riddell> yes
<kmon> I'll need some guidance
<Riddell> apt-get source qt-x11-free
<Riddell> mkdir new
<Riddell> cp *orig* new
<Riddell> cd new
<Riddell> wget the .diff and .dsc from the url above
<Riddell> apt-get build-dep qt-x11-free
<Riddell> dpkg-source -x *dsc
<Riddell> cd qt-x11-free-<tab>
<Riddell> debuild
<Riddell> coffee
<Riddell> cd ..
<Riddell> dpkg --install *deb
<Riddell> then dpkg --install the ia32 .deb
<Riddell> install openoffice.org-kde
<Riddell> fire up openoffice and see if file open dialogue works
<Riddell> and if it uses KDE widgets
<Hobbsee> night all...
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: night
<nixternal> nite Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> well, more like mornign all, but anyway...
<kmon> apt-source says there's no source for qt-x11-free only qt-x11-free-dbg
<kmon> do I install that?
<bddebian> apt-cache showsrc qt-x11-free works for me
<jpatrick> yep
<kmon> there's nothing here...
<jpatrick> you have the deb-src's enabled?
<kmon> arg, 
<kmon> I had one line commented
<kmon> hehe
<bddebian> Whoops :-)
<jpatrick> ownage I say
<kmon> downloading...
<abattoir> Riddell: is the spec fine? or should i modify it in some way?
<kmon> downloading build-deps
<kmon> does aptitude have a build-dep command?
<kmon> I'm using apt-get
<kmon> but I would like to remove this after creating the package
<kmon> to keep the system clean
<kmon> debbuild is in package.... ?
<kmon> devscripts
<kmon> I'm in the coffe part
<kmon> hehe
<jpatrick> bash: coffee: command not found
<kmon> hehe
<Tonio_> hey
<jpatrick> Tonio_: hey
<Tonio_> hi jpatrick
<robotgeek> hey Tonio_ , long time
<Tonio_> robotgeek: yup :)
<kmon> found an error on signing the deb
<kmon> downloading the ia32 deb
<kmon> ok
<kmon> done...
<kmon> let's see
<DaSkreech> So aiglx is on for Edgy?
<kmon> Riddell: didn't work
<kmon> openoffice is not using kde widgets
<kmon> in fact
<kmon> open doesn't work
<kmon> :/
<DShepherd> has anyone gotten xgl or aiglx to work with kde?
<DaSkreech> I've seen two people have it working
<DShepherd> where?
<DaSkreech> In #ubuntu-xgl
<DShepherd> k
<DaSkreech> I think it's doable 
<DaSkreech> DOn't know if it's acceptable though
<Tonio-troll> kmon: koffice PAWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!
<Tonio_> DShepherd: is doesn't work natively
<Tonio_> compiz-kde is simply broken at this stage....
<kmon> Tonio_: I was trying the lastest patch by doko
<kmon> but doesn't solve the issue
<kmon> or I've done something wrong....
<kmon> but I don't think so
<Tonio_> DShepherd: and plzzzzzzzz stop talking about xgl, it is compiz ;)
<DaSkreech> I want to know about XGL
<kmon> Riddell instructions are crystal clear
<Tonio_> xgl is a backend, an X server, totally independant from the desktop environnement
<DaSkreech> are we going to have both XGL and Aiglx in Edgy?
<Tonio_> the 3D component including effects is compiz ;)
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: we already have them in the repos
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> I know that
<DaSkreech> But we can't ship edgy with them both installed
<Tonio_> but compiz is uncompatible with kde unless you install some gnome components, and even like that it is still bugging
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: the solution is probably aiglx since is will be easier to implement that xgl, but concerning compiz, unless someone fixes compiz-kde, we will not be able to provide it with edgy....
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: so Would the Kubuntu team be tackling port it to KDE?
<imbrandon_zZz> the suse kde team more likely thats upstream stuff 
<DaSkreech> I was of the opinion that you could merge the code from compiz and compiz-kde into kwin
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: zack rusin failed to make it work, and this guy is the second best kde coder probably....
<DaSkreech> :-(
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: that's not an easy job and I don't think any of kubuntu developper can do that actually
<DaSkreech> Bounties perhaps?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: maybe ;)
<DaSkreech> ok I was just wondering if that was a possibilty
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: everything is possible, but only *very* good coders can think about porting this...
<Tonio_> zack is actually working full time on xegl and kde, and is the second most important dev for kde4
<imbrandon_zZz> DaSkreech, setup a bounty and post a forum note about it, if it gets high enough then the right coder will pick it up
<toma> Tonio_: second best?
<Tonio_> and he failed.....
<robotgeek> i'm more excited about opensync and akonadi
<Tonio_> toma: I wanted to say "most important"
<Tonio_> not "best"
<toma> Tonio_: if zack can't do it, forget it.
<Tonio_> toma: or maybe you prefer "one of most important and best coders in the kde workd ?" ;)
<DaSkreech> well maybe he needs to move closer to source?
<Tonio_> toma: well I don't know if he can't or if he simply doesn't have time for this ;)
<DaSkreech> so that the intial compiz devs can take KDE or FD into consideration?
<Tonio_> toma: who is the same level than zack in the kde worl except aaron ?
<toma> Tonio_: i dont know either. I'm not sure about 'important', but he surely can hack.
<kmon> ok, I have to leave now
<Tonio_> ++ kmon ;)
<kmon> can someone tell riddell the patch didn't work here?
<toma> Tonio_: i'm not sure if we should be comparing people, but there are some very intelligent people working at Trolltech, which are important.
<Tonio_> kmon: whic one ?
<kmon> this one: http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/ooo-amd64/
<kmon> ooo is broken in amd64
<Tonio_> toma: sure ;) so let's just say zack is a killer coder and if he failed, there are probably no chances to see compiz working natively before kde4 ;)
<kmon> poor amd64 users will have to stay with koffice ;)
<Tonio_> kmon: will say to Riddell yes ;)
<toma> Tonio_: i agree
<kmon> thanks Tonio_
<kmon> now I have to see how to get everything back to normal
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: compiz is initially developped by novell that support suse
<Tonio_> even is compiz-kde is working, it will keep based on gconf for configuration...
<Tonio_> novell that supports "gnome" sorry :)
<Tonio_> kmon: amd64 users will have the chance to be invited to use the marvellous koffice :)
<kmon> hehe
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Well didn't they pay for food at the KDE multimedia conference?
<kmon> oh
<kmon> not really
<kmon> krita 1.5.1 is broken
<kmon> in amd64
<Tonio_> kmon: argh......
<toma> Tonio_: do you know if anyone is working on the cups problems?
<kmon> krita: error while loading shared libraries: libkio.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: dunno... We will discuss this with kde people at paris meetings, since 3D desktops will be one of the priorities for edgy
* kmon leaves
<kmon> bye
<Tonio_> seya kmon
<toma> bye
<Tonio_> toma: will you be there ?
<toma> Tonio_: i've made no plans in that direction.
<kmon> oh
<kmon> mdz has just announced news about edgy
<kmon> :)
<Tonio_> kmon: url or ml ?
<kmon> ml
<Tonio_> kmon: k
<kmon> ubuntu-devel-announce
<DaSkreech> When is Paris?
<toma> Tonio_: do you know if anyone is working on the cups problems?
<kmon> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-June/000144.html
<kmon> DaSkreech: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitParis
<Tonio_> toma: which issue ?
<kmon> and now... let's see if I can leave this channel
<Tonio_> toma: if it is a cups issue, probably pitty is working on it as long as he is aware of
<Tonio_> kmon: go !!!!!!!!!!
* kmon runs
<toma> Tonio_: bug 42802 for example
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42802 in cupsys "client 1.2.0 to 1.1.2x server over IPP: network printing regression" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42802
<toma> Tonio_: it seems impossible to print atm to a network printer within kubuntu
<toma> Tonio_: which is pretty serious imho
<DaSkreech> This isn't going to be fun is it?
<Tonio_> toma: same issue with ubuntu or not ?
<Tonio_> kde 3.5.3 is said to be compatible with cups 1.2
<Tonio_> I unfortunately can't test here
<toma> Tonio_: i couldn't print my invoices this month. See also planetkde.org for more public br's. 
<Tonio_> I know kde 3.5.2 in kubuntu has been eveilly patched to work with cups 1.2
<toma> Tonio_: ubuntu can print, that's what i used for my invoices this month ;-)
<Tonio_> toma: tried with kde 3.5.3 ?
<toma> no
<Tonio_> toma: in that case that's a kdeprint issue, not a cups one
<Tonio_> toma: if you have the possibility to do it can you test ?
<Tonio_> toma: and give a bit of informations concerning the kind of printing eventually ? (http, lpr, tcp/ip...)
<Tonio_> that might help too ;)
<toma> Tonio_: `cupsdoprint` cli gives the error, so i assumed it is cups, but that does not explain kubuntu/ubuntu difference. I will update soon to test.
<Tonio_> what works and what fails
<DaSkreech> It's a veryshort time period before 6:10 is released
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: that's why edgy will go in an experimental way
<toma> Tonio_: ok, i will try to bypass the server and print directly to the printer as well. thanks for the tips.
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: no issues if it isn't as stable as dapper, since it'll be a bridge too edgy+1 more than a rocking solid distro
<Tonio_> toma: ho yes, I forgot this :)
<DaSkreech> I know like warty
<Tonio_> could be samba share too ;)
<Flosoft> hey @ all
<DShepherd> hey
<abattoir> Riddell: are my messages reaching you?
<abattoir> or am i disturbing you when you're busy? :) 
<DaSkreech> Flosoft: Yo
<DaSkreech> So what about Xen?
<DaSkreech> Thats the other thing I'm going to be jittery about
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: http://distrowatch.com/images/screenshots/suse-10.1.png
<Flosoft> wow ... I had a bit more than 10TerraBytes Downloaded from my Servers
<toma> cool!
<Flosoft> no not cool @ all ... very hot ... all my mirrors are currently overloaded
<Flosoft> I took the page down for a few hours to let the downloads that are currently busy finish
<DaSkreech> Flosoft: Torrent?
<Flosoft> I got the files via torrent ... but no ... I serve direct high-speed downloads
<Flosoft> HTTP
<Flosoft> what are the new features in KDE 3.5.3?
<DaSkreech> 800 bug fixes
<Flosoft> any major differences?
<marseillai> start time improvment
<toma> Flosoft: startup speed is reduced
<Flosoft> ok
<toma> hmm.. improved
<marseillai> frenchi! ;)
<marseillai> but thanks for correction! ;)
<Riddell> abattoir: hi, appologies
<Riddell> abattoir: I'm not seeing any /msg from you
<abattoir> Riddell: no need for apologies :) , i did not mean PMs, meant the messages here.
<Riddell> abattoir: spec looks good
<Riddell> abattoir: I'd add something about adstracting for frontend where possible
<Riddell> abattoir: and your user interface mockups look overly styalised, I'd get a usability person to review that
<Riddell> abattoir: and do show it to kamion
<abattoir> Riddell: you mean a common code base which is then extended by a GTK/QT interface?
<Riddell> abattoir: yes
<Riddell> s/adstracting/abstracting/
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, will show to Kamion on #ubuntu-devel...
<abattoir> and wrt usability, who do you have in mind?
<abattoir> or is there a (k)ubuntu usability team?
<Riddell> mdy is canonical's usability person
<DaSkreech> Riddell: When you have a moment :)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: sure
<DaSkreech> Just wanted to find out about edgy
<Riddell> what about it?
<abattoir> Riddell: mdy or mdz, if its mdy, he/she doesnt seem to be online now.
<Riddell> mdy
<DaSkreech> Aiglx vs XGL, compix vs KDE and Xen vs Not shipping
<abattoir> aah, ok, i'll be on the lookout. :)
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/people/mdy
<DaSkreech> Who wins in those fights? :)
<DaSkreech> zompiz
<DaSkreech> compiz ;-(
<Riddell> DaSkreech: if we can find someone to port compiz to KDE that would be great
<DaSkreech> Well Tonio_ was saying zack is on it nad not having progress
<DaSkreech> so would Kubuntu throw more people at it or more bridges?
<Riddell> zack doesn't want to do KDE 3 stuff
<DaSkreech> cause there is http://distrowatch.com/images/screenshots/suse-10.1.png but that probably doesn't count for much
<Riddell> if there's someone who could do it then it could be bountied
<DaSkreech> Well I think the Window manger doesn't really count as KDE3 vs 4 does it?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> abattoir: stick a column at the end of the table on http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSummerOfCode2006 and put your spec in it
<DaSkreech> ah and KDE4 is outside of this release schedule 
<abattoir> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> abattoir: and a rough timetable for implementing it on the spec would be nice
<Riddell> DaSkreech: very much so
<abattoir> Riddell: I'll do that and then run the link by Kamion.
<DaSkreech> So might it be better to focus on making sure that the next release is compized?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: it would indeed, the trouble is finding someone capable of doing it
<Riddell> I'm told it wouldn't be too difficult, but I don't believe that
<DaSkreech> me either
<DaSkreech> So Xen shuld be shipping with 6.10?
<Riddell> could well do
<jpatrick> anyone have videos working in KMPlayer?
<DaSkreech> Koolness :)
<Flosoft> what is XEN?
<DaSkreech> Hypervisor
<DaSkreech> Like a supremely fast xnest
<Flosoft> jpatrick: No, I use kaffeine, although it has ben crashing alot on my PC
<DaSkreech> With bling
<Flosoft> ah
<jpatrick> Flosoft: sounds works, no video tho
<Flosoft> hmm codec missing?
<jpatrick> It worked before...
<DaSkreech> Riddell: anything else I should be getting excited about in Edgy?
<DaSkreech>  it's a very short release cycle
<Flosoft> DaSkreech: Is Edgy the next Kubuntu Version?
<jpatrick> Flosoft: yes
<DaSkreech> Flosoft: Yep
<DaSkreech>  then fuzzy flamingo :)
<Flosoft> ah
<Flosoft> Edgy: 6.10 ?
<DaSkreech> Flosoft: Disclaimer I made that last one up :)
<DaSkreech> Flosoft: Yeah edgy is 6.10
<Flosoft> well ... I think I'll wait a bit until updating to edgy ;)
<DaSkreech> Flosoft: Smart!
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: you a kubuntu developer? 
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: possibly?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: kool!
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: i cant seem to get to that link that
<DShepherd> you sent me
<DaSkreech> I posted?
<DaSkreech> http://distrowatch.com/images/screenshots/suse-10.1.png
<DaSkreech> That one?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: have you tried it?
<DaSkreech> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20060529
<DaSkreech> I've been there so maybe it works for me
<DaSkreech> Direct links may be not allowed
<DaSkreech> about 1/2 way down the page
<DaSkreech>  3-d with KDe working out of the box with Suse
<Riddell> DaSkreech: whatever your imagination comes up with
<Flosoft> ah ... how do I do 3D Desktop switching?
<Flosoft> I saw that on youtube
<Flosoft> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Twvirz-Ihtk
<jpatrick> hmm, Flash powered
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: found it
<DaSkreech> there you go
<Flosoft> can someone tell me how to do that on kubuntu?
<Flosoft> there still seems to be the bug with K3B which only runs with KDESU
<Flosoft> why can't this be fixed one day?
<Flosoft> it is really annoying
<jpatrick> Flosoft: DIY
<MidMark> hi to all
<Flosoft> DIY?
<MidMark> there are two serious bugs in dapper that have to be mentioned in knownproblems for me
<jpatrick> Flosoft: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIY
<Flosoft> ah ;)
<MidMark> bug #39483
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39483 in debian-installer "Kubuntu 6.06 final dvd doesn't install italian language for kde and other packages" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39483
<MidMark> and bug #48098
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48098 in ept "Kubuntu 6.06 dvd final doesn't fetch dvd's packages" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48098
<MidMark> who maintains https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems
<jpatrick> kmon I think
<toma> MidMark: i would guess that is a wiki page
<jpatrick> ...
<MidMark> toma: I know, but don't know if I need permission to edit it
<MidMark> toma: if I can of course I can add myself
<DaSkreech> Flosoft: Try #ubuntu=xgl
<DaSkreech> Flosoft: Try #ubuntu-xgl
<Flosoft> ok
<Riddell> hello mndo 
<Riddell> mndo: have you written a spec?
<Riddell> oh foo
<bddebian> bar
<Riddell> MidMark: I do
<dickhall_> baz
<Riddell> bzr!
<MidMark> Riddell: ok thanx, it's a pitty for these bugs, dapper is great, but these aren't user-friendly...
<bddebian> quux
<MidMark> Riddell: you modify or I have to do myself? Cannot understand
<Riddell> MidMark: 48098 is an issue with whatever installer you used, that's what sets up the default sources.list
<Riddell> if you have an internet connection it probably won't add the disk on purpose
<Riddell> 39483, come to think of it I'm not sure if d-i installs language packs
<MidMark> Riddell: yes but in adept remove cd is very simple but add it is impossible without knowing the exact name
<MidMark> that is not user friendly for people who doesn't have adsl or internet at all
<Riddell> ah, so the bug should be titled something like "adept needs apt-cdrom function"
<Riddell> however it's a wishlist feature, not a bug (you're right it's not very user friendly)
<MidMark> Riddell: if it was intended to not include cd then yes, but it is highly risk this, adept is too non-friendly for now
<Riddell> 39483, wait for Colin to get back on that bug
<MidMark> Riddell: I'm writing a review like I said, my plan is to NOT use konsole also for fixing problems
<MidMark> Riddell: this is still not possible for every things
<MidMark> Riddell: my plan is to try linux as newbie user, I'm writing for an italian web-site, but I don't want to be boring :)
<Riddell> MidMark: that would be an interesting list, you should make a wiki page called KubuntuThingsThatStillNeedCommandLine or something
<Riddell> and we'll look at it in Paris
<Riddell> someone like me just reverts all too easily to the command line without thinking how bad that is for users
<MidMark> Riddell: nice! I'll do it
<MidMark> Riddell: yes, I like command line too, but users that see linux hate it!
<MidMark> Riddell: I mean "normal" users
<Riddell> yep
<MidMark> Riddell: to become a kubuntu member I have to do somethings usefull I have read isn't?
<Riddell> link to your page from KubuntuFutureIdeas
<Riddell> MidMark: any significant and sustained contribution
<mornfall> err
<mornfall> it's not a bug
<mornfall> more like a missing feature
<mornfall> re adept
<mornfall> well, the sources.list editor as a whole is fairly suboptimal
<mornfall> that's a known issue
<Riddell> "it's a wishlist feature, not a bug" :)
<MidMark> mornfall: probably you have right, but in breezy dvd source was present so I have thought about a bug
<MidMark> understood?
<mornfall> yeah, but the dvd source thing is, as Riddell says, an installer decision
<mornfall> nothing adept can do something about, unless it has the mentioned feature
<MidMark> mornfall: sorry I don't know which package install or do something... sometimes I ask and sometimes none respond :-P
<MidMark> which package is?
<MidMark> debian-installer?
<mornfall> no idea really... but i think you assume that cd/dvd is never included which is probably wrong
<kwwii> erm, what do I have to install to listen to my mp3 files?
<robotgeek> kwwii, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mornfall> as in, d-i/ubiquity should be both smart enough to use dvd/cd as sources.list item when you don't have internet
<Riddell> kwwii: kubuntu.org/faq.php
<kwwii> cool, thanks
<MidMark> mornfall: I had no internet, so I can change to ubiquity :-P
<MidMark> Riddell: is it yours :-P
<Riddell> mornfall: does adept_batch have a way to update sources?
<robotgeek> kwwii: answer is also in Desktop Guide 
<kwwii> now why in the hell would I rtfm?
<kwwii> :-)
<mornfall> Riddell: don't think
<\sh> re
<\sh> and good evening
<mornfall> Riddell: no, only install and remove implemented
<robotgeek> Riddell: hmm, all our work in vain :P
<pygi> hey kwwii ;)
<kwwii> howdy pygi
<mornfall> Riddell: it's next to trivial to add apt-get update functionality if that's what you mean
<mornfall> to implement "add something to sources.list" that's probably less trivial
<pygi> kwwii, whats your opinion on this? :)
<pygi> http://img77.imageshack.us/my.php?image=logo35cl.png
<kwwii> pygi: I like it, very nifty
<MidMark> mornfall: perfect to see in edgy, nice work however, adept 2.0 is better than 1.0
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Gone
<DaSkreech> hi mornfall
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: lata
<Riddell> kwwii: your kubuntu announce image was great, thanks
<kwwii> pygi: add a shadow and it would be pefect
<Riddell> kwwii: back from portugal?
<kwwii> Riddell: glad to be of help :-)
<pygi> kwwii, ah,ok, thanks for opinion :)
<Riddell> mornfall: I'm thinking of the amarok 1.4.1 feature for a .desktop file to include a command for installing mp3 support, but it can quite easily be scripted if adept_batch doesn't include it
<mornfall> Riddell: well, adding to sources.list is easier done with some sort of script, extending adept_batch to handle update should be fairly easy
<mornfall> Riddell: it shouldn't need new strings or anything either
<\sh> oh mp3 support, one of my favorits today
<\sh> 20 times and more: "Kubuntu doesn't play my mp3 file"...
<DaSkreech> mornfall: You are changing the way adept does sources? :-( I Like the current layout
<DaSkreech>  The overlay of the actual sources.list is neat ++ educational
<mornfall> DaSkreech: right now? no... for the future, definitely, many people complain about it
<DaSkreech> My only head banger for adept curretly is changelog :-(
<mornfall> DaSkreech: i will possibly retain an improved version of current one as an "advanced mode"
<DaSkreech> :-) Great that would be cool
* DaSkreech reallly really misses changelog
<mornfall> yeah, well, it's not easy (tm)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: will Ubuntu be moving to pdiff on the servers?
<mornfall> wrt changelog
<\sh> DaSkreech: wanna have my archive of dapper-changes? ,)
<DaSkreech> Really?
<DaSkreech> \sh: Sure
<Riddell> DaSkreech: no idea
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Ok
<kwwii> funny that everyone says "poeple just want free software" when they really just want to do what they want with their software, whether it is free or not
<mornfall> Riddell: probably depends on the smart/apt decision, i don't think smart currently does pdiff
<DaSkreech> mornfall: is there a writeup on what's involved?
<\sh> kwwii: depends on the meaning of "free"
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Well it depends on what you mean by free
<kwwii> hehe
<DaSkreech> dang it :-(
<kwwii> yeah
<\sh> sorry
<pygi> mornfall, smart is just bad :P
<\sh> too tired to be slow
<mornfall> DaSkreech: yes, "give me a reliable way to get changelogs without getting the debs" (as in, mail me the url that i can rely on to provide changelogs for ubuntu and debian releases)
<DaSkreech> ah 
<DaSkreech> I think I read something on that about three weeks back
<Riddell> mornfall: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/
<DaSkreech> Now to see if I can find out where it was 
* DaSkreech sees the problem of reading too much now
<DaSkreech> Or we could use that :)
<mornfall> Riddell: if it's the thing i was testing before dapper freeze to see if i can have changelogs, i think it didn't quite work
<pygi> kwwii, how's oxygen coming along? :)
<mornfall> seems to be better now
<mornfall> or maybe it was packages.ubuntu.com
<kwwii> pygi: great! we put it in kde svn and several people have already stepped up to help :-)
<Riddell> kwwii: ooh?
<pygi> kwwii, well, great :) You want mail of that one that wanna help? I saw he hasnt put it in references
<Riddell> kwwii: website not updated?
<kwwii> Riddell: david is working on it, should be done sometime in the next few days
* \sh needs a red oxygen button....and when I click on it, it needs to play the song "Allways look on the bright sight of life..."
<kwwii> pygi: yes. please
<pygi> kwwii, "Josip Lisec" <josiplisec@gmail.com>, 
* kwwii takes note
<Riddell> kwwii: does it use the kde 3 icon names or the freedesktop icon names?
<kwwii> \sh: that sounds like a panel applet to me
<kwwii> Riddell: until now kde3 names but once we have a way of testing the freedesktop stuff we will change it
<\sh> kwwii: sure..but it needs a kwwiish red oxygen style graphical user interface..
<kwwii> when I click on "administrator mode" in system settings it doesn't show a popup and it does not show the interface, it that a known bug?
<\sh> kwwii: what part of system settings?
<DaSkreech> mornfall: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool.x/main/libt/libtunepimp/libtunepimp_0.3.0-2ubuntu4/changelog
<DaSkreech> Seems straight forward enough
<kwwii> \sh: several of them, sharing just now, and the monitor earlier
<mornfall> yeah, but i either didn't know or it didn't work before the freeze
<mornfall> it's not like i didn't ask :p
<\sh> kwwii:monitor? you mean display? yes, there are some glitches, I can confirm
<kwwii> yeah, display
<DaSkreech> mornfall: I know :)
<\sh> I installed today, during my free time, 5 ibm t43 laptops via kubuntu-desktop cd
<DaSkreech> Is there a page where I can follow adept?
<kwwii> I want to add a samba share and it won't let me :-(
<mornfall> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<\sh> kwwii: samba installed?
<DaSkreech> updates .. 
<mornfall> DaSkreech: the closest you get to a homepage is http://web.mornfall.net/adept.html
<kwwii> \sh: yepp
<mornfall> DaSkreech: it has an svn url for development branch
<DaSkreech> essentially a changelog for adept
<kwwii> it seems to be a problem with the sudo stuff, not the module itself
<mornfall> well, not quite
<\sh> kwwii: it's totally disabled
<\sh> after admin mode
<kwwii> somehow I got the display stuff to work earlier, not sure how
<kwwii> what?
<kwwii> why?
<mornfall> DaSkreech: the only "changelog" is debian/changelog and svn commit messages
<mornfall> DaSkreech: debian/changelogs only happens every release
<kwwii> so there is no samba sharing?
<mornfall> -s
<DaSkreech> :-)
<\sh> kwwii: dunno...admin mode, popup, password, inside UI comes up, but greyed out
<kwwii> mine does not even show a UI, just a red box and inside plain grey
<kwwii> and the adept-updater doesn't work half the time either
<DaSkreech> If the changelog patch goes in would it get updated in the repos? I'm still not sure how frozen a release is once it comes out
<kwwii> I should be a proffesional bug-tester
<kwwii> I know how to find them
<\sh> kwwii: support sflaw ;)
<\sh> kwwii: and get kurt as well
* \sh drinks his first and last beer for today...
<\sh> and  tries not to investigate why hibernate is not working in kernel -23 anymore
* kwwii fires up inkscape...still a lot of icons to make
<Flosoft> good news: primary mirror servers are back up ;)
<Flosoft> Current Upload Speed: 48,1MBit/s
<DaSkreech> :-)
<pygi> Flosoft, nice ;)
<Flosoft> 50,8Mbyte/s
<MidMark> Riddell: the funny thing is I was affected by the language bug (no italian) and with no dvd dource (other bug) I cannot even install italian language from adept, that is funny.
<MidMark> Riddell: of course I can use Konsole and manual installation or internet, but I trying to not do it :)
<DaSkreech> Does anyone know what the landspace-client is?
<pygi> kwwii_inkscape, still around? :)
<pygi> o, yes, inkscape, sorry :)
<pygi> when you have time: http://img285.imageshack.us/img285/9164/logo47ln.png
<Flosoft> 54,3Mbyte/s
<kwwii_inkscape> pygi: much nicer!
<pygi> kwwii_inkscape, :)
<DaSkreech> Woah
<DaSkreech> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2064
<MidMark> Riddell: I have a webcam and a soundcard, the default is webcam only because "Camera" is before "CA0106" alphabetically, so I cannot hear nothing... is it a bug? What can I do?
<\sh> ok going to bed..good night
<Riddell> MidMark: default what?
<DaSkreech> Kurt's kinda mad at Kubuntu
<Riddell> the problem though is mostly with CUPS
<Riddell> somebody had to be the first to ship with CUPS 1.2
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<MidMark> Riddell: sorry I have problems with kscd
<DaSkreech> You'd think that someone would have tried to sort out printing on LInux by now
<kwwii_inkscape> what I don't get is why this is called long term support when it is more like long term feature regression
<Riddell> kwwii_inkscape: what's regressed?
<kwwii_inkscape> well, the printing does not work as well, and breezy worked much better on my machines
<kwwii_inkscape> I am spending time editing xorg.conf per hand, not too much fun for a desktop
<kwwii_inkscape> amarok will not keep my collection
<kwwii_inkscape> I have to click that damn button every time I start it and wait
<kwwii_inkscape> the updater starts about 10% of the time I click on it
<kwwii_inkscape> afgter running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg my machine hangs after booting
<MidMark> funny: kscd don't play cd (no sound), kaffeine is ok
<kwwii_inkscape> the gain on my speaker is per defualt set to white noise level
<OdyX> kwwii_inkscape: mine too...
<Riddell> printing is the change to CUPS 1.2, I've not heard of amarok not keeping collections, xorg I don't know, updater talk to mornfall although that could be due to your problems with kdesu which I've also not had other reports of, speaker gain is probably related to ppc sound being broken and never 100% fixed
<Riddell> I see that oxygen still has blue folders :)
<DaSkreech> Of course :)
<DaSkreech> It can be any colour as long as it is blue :-)
<MidMark> I don't like oxygen too much, they are not revolutionary
<kwwii_inkscape> MidMark: in comparison to what?
<kwwii_inkscape> Riddell: actually we have other colors but we did not want to piss anyone off right away :-)
<MidMark> kwwii: in comparison to kubuntu for example
<Riddell> ?  kubuntu uses the default KDE icons
<MidMark> Riddell: then to KDE icons
* DaSkreech grins
<kwwii_inkscape> MidMark: erm, you mean crystal
<DaSkreech> MidMark: I think what they mean is what do you consider revolutionary?
<MidMark> MacOSx icons are very very beatifull, I don't like apple'os, but looks nice, those icons not... they are... darker
<MidMark> and not so nice...
<MidMark> in my opinion of course
<DaSkreech> So Oxygen icons are too dark?
<kwwii_inkscape> MidMark: did you see the kontact toolbar david posted on his blog?
<kwwii_inkscape> I do not think you can say that they are darker than the crystal stuff
<MidMark> I'm seeing this -> http://www.oxygen-icons.org/?cat=3
<kwwii_inkscape> MidMark: ouch, that is an old preview, we are working on updating the site
<kwwii_inkscape> check out the playground/artwork/Oxygen in kde svn
<MidMark> so can I have un updated link?
<kwwii_inkscape> or look at davids blog
<kwwii_inkscape> one second
<MidMark> thx
<Riddell> MidMark: you could package that too :)
<kwwii_inkscape> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/artwork/Oxygen/theme/svg/
<kwwii_inkscape> browse the folders in that dir
<MidMark> Riddell: why in kscd there is no sound? output is for webcam instead of soundcard?
<kwwii_inkscape> there is also a script in "Ken" two levels up which will build the theme file
<kwwii_inkscape> so you can test it
<kwwii_inkscape> but it is still not complete yet
<kwwii_inkscape> check kontact for instance
<kwwii_inkscape> or konqi
<kwwii_inkscape> and remeber that it is a work in progress
<Riddell> ooh, kmail looks bling
<kwwii_inkscape> http://static.flickr.com/49/158344925_8b3f44cc88.jpg?v=0
<kwwii_inkscape> that is the kontact toolbar
<Flosoft> cool
<Flosoft> where can I setup these icons
<Flosoft> ???
<Flosoft> do they replace crystal?
<kwwii_inkscape> copy them from svn and then run my script in the svg dir
<kwwii_inkscape> hopefully they will replace them, yes
<Flosoft> isn't there something for System settings?
<Flosoft> to automatically import them
<DaSkreech> kwwii_inkscape: Can't I do a svn checkout on it?
<kwwii_inkscape> Flosoft: yepp, but first you have to build the tar.gz file with my script
<kwwii_inkscape> DaSkreech: of course
<robotgeek> kwwii_inkscape: nice! 
<Riddell> kwwii_inkscape: I think you'll need to put a "how can I setup these icons" on the website when it's updated :)
<MidMark> kwwii: they are nicer, I'm seeing...
<Riddell> of course I expect someone to package them soon
<kwwii_inkscape> Riddell: yeah, I will do that but it was hard enough to convince the others to release them so soon
<kwwii_inkscape> once the website is updated we will announce the release
<kwwii_inkscape> and I am spending the time before paris to work on them full-time
* kwwii_inkscape wants to convince mark to use them :-)
<seth> http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/playground/artwork/Oxygen/theme/svg/apps/konqueror.svg?rev=546749 kwwii_inkscape, that's hot ^_^
<kwwii_inkscape> :-)
<kwwii_inkscape> still needs some work at small sizes
<seth> how does SVG handle small sizes? Can you embed a bitmap to use below size X?
<Riddell> kwwii_inkscape: to convince mark they would need to be default in kubuntu edgy on KDE 3
<Riddell> seth: you need a separate file
<seth> bah, still the dimXdim holdover eh :)
<kwwii_inkscape> Riddell: yeah, I know...which means we have a lot to do in four months
<seth> ah well, at least now we don't need 6 different folders for all the sizes, just a few
<MidMark> kwwii: you are talking to me? I have to install them?
<kwwii_inkscape> guess I meant mr shuttleworth :-)
<Riddell> seth: in KDE 3 we'll still need all the sizes as bitmaps
<kwwii_inkscape> we are rendering them all to pngs atm, but we are working with kde4 as well so they are a pure svg theme
<kwwii_inkscape> only using one size svg for both the small and large icons is kinda difficult
* Riddell spots https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue1
<toma> ha
<toma> funny
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-03
<dickhall_> hrm.. I have a work social in an hour, I should co-opt into a Dapper release party
<robotgeek> there is nothign near me, sigh
<Riddell> dickhall_: at activestate?
<dickhall_> Riddell: technically, no. My company (Sophos) recently sold activestate and they moved into a different building
<dickhall_> but our networks are still linked, so that's what my host shows up as
<dickhall_> and I can still receive activestate mail and such
* dickhall_ is going to miss his 1337 @activestate.com email
<dickhall_> I think I liked it more than my @ea.com email, though at EA it was cool to have Wil Wright show up as a potential autocomplete when I typed 'W' in outlook
<kwwii_inkscape> apachelogger: ping?
<apachelogger> kwwii_inkscape: pong
<marseillai> i would like to know if avahi can set my /etc/fstab if a new folder is share with nfs on the network ? or it can only announce that there is a new share folder ?
<kwwii_inkscape> apachelogger: we had to change parts of the sript back because we are scaling the smaller sizes with different options than the big ones
<apachelogger> oh
<kwwii_inkscape> but your changes make it look much nicer than mine :-)
<apachelogger> gonna look into it :)
<kwwii_inkscape> 32 and down are scaled with a sharpen filter
<kwwii_inkscape> oh, and we changed the filter for scaling on all of them to Sinc
<kwwii_inkscape> although I think we will use the  Lanczos filter for the bigger ones and the Sinc for the smaller ones in the end
<kwwii_inkscape> in addition we might need to add a way to render the really small ones from different svgs :-(
<Flosoft> nite @ all
<halcyonCorsair> hi, i was wondering if someone could help me build knetworkmanager on amd53
<halcyonCorsair> err, amd64
<kwwii_inkscape> where did svn go?
<kwwii_inkscape> why can't I install svn anymore? ie no package called svn?
<apachelogger> kwwii_inkscape: was never called svn I think
<apachelogger> apt-get install subversion
<kwwii_inkscape> aha.
<kwwii_inkscape> kdesvn works, but there is no "svn 
<kwwii_inkscape> " command
<pygi> apachelogger, yup, it was never called svn
<kwwii_inkscape> hehe
<kwwii_inkscape> that shows you what happens when you rely on a gui to install packages
<pygi> kwwii_inkscape, hehe :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I think adept shows up subversion when searching for svn :P
<kwwii_inkscape> so how in the hell did kdesvn do it without installing subversion?
<apachelogger> kwwii_inkscape: probably only needs the library 
<apachelogger> in earlier versions kdesvn was just a gui wrapper for svn - but now it's a full featured gui client for libsvn I think
<kwwii_inkscape> ahaa
<kwwii_inkscape> i c
<kwwii_inkscape> that explains why it worked now and before it always crashed on me
<kwwii_inkscape> ok, going to sleep
<kwwii_inkscape> night all
<bddebian> Hello
<Tonio_> http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/xorg/app/compiz/kde/window-decorator/
<Tonio_> sounds like we'll not get compiz running on kde before kde4....
* mornfall wibbles
<Lure> Tonio_: who needs compiz - I would much rather get some X polish than XGl and similar...
<Tonio_> Lure: compiz can work with aiglx or anything
<Tonio_> no need of xgl for this
<Tonio_> xgl only provides opengl support
<Tonio_> what to use with it ? compiz ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: what I am saying is we need more improvements in X in direction of config/autodetect/multihead support
<Lure> then fancy 3d/comiz stuff ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: don't forget gnome supports it, vista will be d3d based, osx supports opengl....
<Tonio_> only kde doesn't at the moment give the possibility of 3D effects on the desktop
<Lure> Tonio_: I agree, but until my notebook will boot with blank screen it does not help me... :-(
<Tonio_> I know
<Tonio_> ;)
<Hobbsee> hi room
<Hobbsee> hi people in the room
<Riddell> eh oh
<Hobbsee> oh hi Riddell!
* Hobbsee misread that, and thought she said "hi room in the people"
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey !! did you see the opendocument foundation announcement ?
<Riddell> nope
<Tonio_> Riddell: they will soon release an msoffice plugin to fully support opendocument in it ;)
<Tonio_> it is currently tested in the massachussets
<Tonio_> Riddell: that could help for a koffice integration in kubuntu !
<Riddell> how?
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://www.groklaw.net/articlebasic.php?story=20060504015438308
<Tonio_> Riddell: since it would be easy to explain to an ms office user how to convert to od format without installing a new office suite....
<Tonio_> as long as there is an easy way to help people to use a standard, there will be less issues in implementing koffice don't you think ?
<Tonio_> if you talk about native support in kubuntu, don't forget that we don't support wmv, wma, mp3 etc...
<Tonio_> so the user that want doc support could install OOo the same way he instals libxine-extracodecs for example...
<Tonio_> btw this is my opinion
<Tonio_> Riddell: what do you think about this ?
<Riddell> the lack of mp3 and wmv is because we can't ship support, not because we happen to think one solution is technically better
<Tonio_> indeed
<Tonio_> Riddell: so if I understand correctly, we will not see koffice in kubuntu soon... :(
<marseillai_> Riddell: isn't it possible to propose during installation to enable multiverse/restricted then if user say yes then propose to install libxine and restricted-formats ?
<Lure> Tonio_: how do you get @ubuntu.com mail account as member?
<Lure> marseillai_: I think the problem is that you would need to pus some nasty legal disclaimers there...
<Riddell> Tonio_: it has less features and less stability than openoffice
<Riddell> marseillai_: restricted is in there
<Riddell> you could question why libxine-extracodecs isn't in restricted, but that's up to Mark
<Lure> Riddell: I would agree - I use both interchangabily and they both have they +/-
<Lure> s/they/their/
<Hobbsee> Lure: it seems to get automatically set up, and points to your default mail in launchpad
<Lure> it is probably more more safe choise to stay with OOo
<Lure> Hobbsee: really? so it is just mail forwarder? will try it...
<Hobbsee> Lure: you can send from it
* Hobbsee doesnt, though
* Hobbsee thinks of what she actually uses that account for
<Hobbsee> come to think of it, i probably could.
<Lure> Hobbsee: yes, it works...
<Lure> thanks
<Hobbsee> Lure: yay :)
* freeflying|away try building kde4 on osx
<Tonio_> Riddell: I must say I don't agree concerning stability.... OOo has always crashed quite often here (and more than koffice concerning my experience)
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning functionnalities.... I agree, but at least koffice integrates correctly with kde ;)
* hunger would favour a move to koffice.
<Riddell> I already have complaints from Mark and others that we don't ship with firefox
<hunger> I was wondering why OOo got so "strange" after a upgrade, only to discover 3 days later that I had been using kword all the time;-)
* hunger mumbles that kubuntu is about kde not kde-and-some-strange-gtk-apps:-)
* Hobbsee mumbles about how firefox is a better internet browser than konqueror :P
<Riddell> yo jpatrick 
<hunger> Hobbsee: You are free to install it:-)
<Hobbsee> :P oh i do
<Hobbsee> hey jpatrick 
<jpatrick> hi Riddell, Hobbsee
* Hobbsee contemplates the wednesday morning meeting.
<hunger> Hobbsee: And it is not. You must be a deluded gtk-junkie;-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: hehe
<hunger> Hobbsee: I admit that I have FF installed, too... but then I have ubuntu-desktop installed on kubuntu to be able to crosscheck what the gnome crowd is doing.
<jpatrick> when can we start packaging again?
<Hobbsee> hehe....sure sure..
<Riddell> jpatrick: now!  make us a package of oxygen icons
<Hobbsee> hehe
<hunger> The kubuntu part of dapper is really cool by the way. Great work! Thanks Riddell and thanks to all the other devs here.
<jpatrick> if I could get them somewher
<Riddell> jpatrick: kde svn trunk/playground/artwork
<hunger> Are those done yet?
<Riddell> build script is in Ken directory
<Riddell> build-dep on inkscape
<hunger> How about adding some more bonjour configs for the next version? (like fish and sftp)
<Riddell> hunger: we need an option to have zeroconf easy to turn on
<hunger> Riddell: It is turned on, it is just missing the necessary config files for that to work:-(
<Riddell> we don't have avahi-daemon on the CD
<Riddell> hunger: add this to KubuntuFutureIdeas
<Riddell> we'll be needing an avahi spec
<hunger> Riddell: Yes, the daemon is missing, but the "clientside" is there, working and emensly usefull.
<Riddell> well it's only useful if the other machines on the network have avahi turned on :)
<hunger> Riddell: Please consider adding the config files of lp #33034.
<hunger> Riddell: There are, at least on those networks I hang out frequently. The upside of working with mac junkies:-)
<Lathiat> .. avahi doesnt work evenin client without the daemon
<Tonio_> Riddell: complains we don't use firefox ?? !
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a chance ;)
<jpatrick> Riddell: I did "svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/artwork/Oxygen/" I don't have a Ken dir tho...
* Tonio_ compains that kubuntu doesn't use gnome ! that's a shame....
<hunger> Lathiat: avahi advertizes services. The client(s) work with those advertisements. Without avahi you can not publish your own stuff, but you can very well use those provided by others.
<Lathiat> hunger: no, you can't
* Hobbsee defenestrates Tonio_ for suggesting that.
<Lathiat> without the daemon neither browsing nor publishing operates
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: it's there...might be in the parent directory...search a bit :P
<Lathiat> not with avahi (it may well use some other library, e.g. howl)
<jpatrick> I did
* Hobbsee found it a while ago
<Hobbsee> mmm okay
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that was irony of course ;) kubuntu shiped with firefox would go against the kubuntu purpose....
<jpatrick> but it's there, but not here
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hehe true
<Tonio_> but I wouldn't see any problem using gecko in konqueror it the port had been finished...
<Riddell> jpatrick: it's there http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/artwork/Oxygen/
<Tonio_> but nobody finished it
<jpatrick> oh I do have it...
<Riddell> hunger: Lathiat does know his stuff with avahi :)
* Lathiat points at http://www.avahi.org/wiki/AvahiCommunity#People
<Lathiat> i think the no port policy shouldnt apply to avahi, because dns resolvers open a dns port too.. :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: would be nice to have a systemsettings module to control avahi ;)
<hunger> Lathiat: Well, then I had some misunderstandings on how that stuff works.
<Lathiat> nps :)
* Tonio_ really needs to learn python this year....
<Riddell> Tonio_: the trouble is it would be all of one tickbox
<Riddell> Tonio_: ah, the perfect learning opportunity :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: tickbox ?
<Riddell> "checkbox"
<Lathiat> perhaps you could put avahi in the nexisting network stuff
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes ;) I already bought a book, but I have to start....
<hunger> Ahhhh... kde 3.5.3 stops kmix from popping up after each startup!
<Lathiat> haha
<Tonio_> Lathiat: in knetworkconf ?
<Lathiat> Tonio_: i guess?
<hunger> and my display suddenly became brighter, too. How did that happen?
<Lathiat> (im not familiar with what part that is)
<jpatrick> Riddell: ok, "bash generate_oxg_icons.sh" does nothing apart from output a  lot of text
<Riddell> uh huh, any paticular text?
<jpatrick> ls: actions/*.svg: No such file or directory
<Riddell> you need to run it from Oxygen/theme
<Tonio_> Riddell: just done that and it works
<Tonio_> jpatrick: let's work together on the package maybe ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: It's working
<Tonio_> jpatrick: cool :
<Tonio_> ;)
<jpatrick> just need inkscape
<jpatrick> Tonio_: when shall we work on gnash?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: when stable version is out maybe ^^
<jpatrick> :)
<Tonio_> but that's on my plans for edgy
<Tonio_> it should be there before edgy is out
<Riddell> gnash has 101 gnome dependencies :(
<pygi> Riddell, wth? 101? :-/
<Riddell> well, almost that many
<jpatrick> and i thought Kerry was bad
<pygi> Riddell, do you need me for any development stuff for edgy except the KDE version of BZR UI?
<Tonio_> Riddell: damn....
<Riddell> pygi: whatever you want of course.  a bzr UI would be cool, although I don't know what form that would take
<Hobbsee> hunger: that's probably from your session settings
<pygi> Riddell, yup, bzr UI will be there and ready for edgy
<pygi> what do you mean by "form"?
<jpatrick> Riddell: can I use the script geneterated tarball for the pack?
<pygi> Riddell, the reason why I am asking you is that I don't want to develop something, and then we don't need it :)
<Riddell> yuriy: ping
<Riddell> jpatrick: I'd use the script as the build for the package
<Riddell> pygi: what features would the bzr UI have?
<Riddell> pygi: and have you looked at keybuk's gnome one?
<Riddell> yuriy: did you write a spec?
<pygi> Riddell, init, branch, add, remove, mv, ignore, diff, merge, commit, uncommit, log, check, push, pull, export, conflicts, info, mkdir, nick, revno, version, whoami
<pygi> for start ... we'll have cherrypicking patches, and such things also
<Flosoft> hey
<pygi> Riddell, if you mean bzrk, we'll have a new UI
<pygi> Riddell, basicly this, but KDE:
<pygi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrUI
* pygi will be back ASAP
<Flosoft> wow .. the average of transfer rate for the last 24 hours: 89,3Mbyte/s
<kmon> hi
<Riddell> nice
<kmon> Riddell: The ooo patch didn't work
<Riddell> kmon: hmm, ok, thanks
<MidMark> hi to all!
<MidMark> I have make this new wiki page, can be interesting: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperWhatStillNeedsAConsole
<kmon> and as far as the conversation of ooo & firefox, I'll give my 2. The problem here is the "vision" kubuntu has. Is kubuntu a desktop operating system with kde as a base or is kubuntu the best Desktop operating system the kde world offers?
<pygi> Riddell, back :)
<kmon> if it is the latter, then kubuntu should keep konqui as the webbrowser & ship with koffice
<jpatrick> Riddell: this might not work, running generate_oxy_theme.sh makes a tarball, which we'll have to unpack and cp a debian dir to during build process
<Hobbsee> kmon: in one way it doesnt matter - seeing as we have all of gnome at our disposal in the same repos too - but i see your point
<Riddell> jpatrick: ignore the tar?  it also makes the .pngs ready for use.  or you could just use the tar as the .orig
<Riddell> hmm no, the tar doesn't have the .svg files in it
<kmon> Hobbsee: yes, it's really a social thing, since the average joe coming to kubuntu doesn't know what's kde/gnome and really just want an OS that works
<MidMark> Riddell: I need only an information-> the kubuntu cd contains italian language? I have only the dvd...
<jpatrick> I'll see what I can do
<Riddell> MidMark: which CD?
<Hobbsee> kmon: true
<MidMark> Riddell: kubuntu alternate/desktop cd (dapper)
<kmon> Hobbsee: but then again, that average joe will probably want flash, mp3 & other things out of the box
<Riddell> architecture?
<Tonio_> MidMark: on adept's top priorities I think ability to set an http proxy would go before everything...
<Hobbsee> MidMark: kdesu kate.  not sudo kate.
<kmon> but that's another thing
<MidMark> Tonio_: ok, is there a bug for that?
<MidMark> Hobbsee: why?
<Tonio_> MidMark: I already did a kde bug and told mornfall about this, but he didn't seems interested at the moment :(
<MidMark> Hobbsee: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaik oxygen isn't supposed to be complete is it ?
<MidMark> Tonio_: what a pitty :(
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: not yet, no
<Hobbsee> but some are there, and really pretty :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay, cause I was seeing a few missing stuff testing it
<MidMark> Riddell: all, I want to know where ita is present or not... all type of cds
<Riddell> MidMark: see the seeds http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds/kubuntu-dapper/
<Riddell> ship is the alternate CD, live is the desktop CD
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm looking at the debian/control provided with cvs gnash repo and I don't see gnome dependancies.... except mozilla-dev maybe
<Tonio_> that probably just to build the mozilla plugin
<Riddell> Tonio_: URL?
<kmon> I was thinking the other day about a nice feature kubuntu in amd64 could have. If multiarch is not ready for edgy, kubuntu could provide a script/python app to install a couple of 32bit apps in a separate directory (webbrowser & media player mainly) and have easy access to flash & other things that don't work in amd64
<Tonio_> Riddell: export CVS_RSH="ssh" && cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sv.gnu.org:/sources/gnash co gnash
<Tonio_> Riddell: you will get a "packaging" folder containing debian
<mornfall> Tonio_: patches, patches...
<mornfall> Tonio_: proxy setup is not interesting for me since i never use it :p
<Tonio_> mornfall: that wasn't a critisize !!!! you did so much for dapper version !
<Tonio_> mornfall: just plz keep that upo in the head for some day ;)
<Tonio_> mornfall: the problem is that setting apt for prooxy usage is quite complicated
<Tonio_> mornfall: don't min, that didn't made me go back to synaptic ;)
<mornfall> Tonio_: that's fine and i didn't take offence or anything :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: just being realistic
<mornfall> Tonio_: in that it's not going to happen by itself and it's very low priority for me
<Tonio_> mornfall: sure :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: even if you are a nice guy and all, but i'm sooo lazy and usually loaded enough to keep me away from things like this
<Tonio_> mornfall: the big problem for me is that I think it should be possible to set a global proxy settings for all linux environnment
<Tonio_> but that's nor a standard in lsb....
<Riddell> is that part of portland?
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't now, but should ;)
* Riddell asks
<Tonio_> Riddell: we could eventually discuss that in paris with kde guys
* Hobbsee looks around for the nasty person smashing a brick into her head
<Tonio_> actually every application is using it's own internal process for proxy
<Tonio_> except kde apps that sometimes use konqueror settings on that point
<mornfall> noone really uses http proxying because it's just too daft :p
<mornfall> do they?
<mornfall> i could imagine corporations would tend to do that
<Tonio_> mornfall: in companies, everyone uses a proxy
<Tonio_> nat is simply incompatible with companies needs
<Lure> Tonio_: really? we use NAT...
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i'm seeing trouble with the adept not opening again...
<Hobbsee> no, wait, here it is.
<Tonio_> Lure: nat only gives a very low level of control, no caching etc....
<mornfall> companies need to learn to use transparent proxying
<Lure> Tonio_: true, but who needs caching this days... ;-)
<Tonio_> mornfall: well companies don't want to since they don't want to open all network and web, and I can understand this ;)
<Tonio_> do they want people to use emule, P2P, porn websites etc??? no ;)
<mornfall> Tonio_: transparent proxy can do everything a non-transparent one can
<Tonio_> Lure: 40 000 computers companies need caching ;)
<mornfall> Tonio_: you just need to forward the packets the right way
<jpatrick> Riddell: oh I see, working on it now
<Tonio_> mornfall: are you talking about socks5 proxies ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: nono
<mornfall> Tonio_: about gateway doing smart things with packets
<Tonio_> mornfall: exemples of what is a transparent proxy ?
<mornfall> like looking inside them and if they are http passing to a proxy instead of forwarding
<Tonio_> mornfall: well, nat + advanced firewalls like chekpoint can do the job, but that's a pain to manage ;)
<Tonio_> and uses hudge ressources to analyse tcp/ip packets......
<mornfall> it's less pain to manage than going around 40k computers and setting up proxy on each ;-)
<Tonio_> mornfall: well in a windows environnement, you don't have to go over the 40 000 computers ;)
<Tonio_> mornfall: ever eared about what gpo are ?
<mornfall> and if you do managed rollout (like everyone does), you can easily set up the proxy for apt centrally
<Tonio_> you can reconfigure all your computers in a centralized way with a very few clicks :)
<mornfall> your argument is MOOT
<Tonio_> mornfall: I'm just saying that's possible ;)
<mornfall> no, you say that adept needs proxy setup gui to be useful inside companies
<Tonio_> yup
<mornfall> and it turns out noone is using gui click-click on every computer inside a company anyway
<Tonio_> mornfall: no, I think adept should frontend apt to set proxy in it :)
<mornfall> so it's for the marginal cases of people abusing company network to update their laptops
<Tonio_> hum.... that makes sense indeed
<mornfall> in which case they should know what they are doing anyway :p
<Tonio_> but concerning my usage, when I go in several companies with my laptop, it is quite a pain to set the proxy manually every morning, and remove it by night at home....
<Tonio_> I would like to click for this ;)
<kmon> anyone: how do I unsinstall build-deps?
<mornfall> Tonio_: it's not *that* hard to implement :P
<Tonio_> mornfall: yes, but I can't learn C++ to do it myself ^_^
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sure you can :P
<Tonio_> if I could have done it, I would already have done it ;)
<mornfall> that's weak
<mornfall> what Hobbsee says
<mornfall> if it's important enough, you will do it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't want to learn coding since I already have so much to learn on the sysadmin part....
<mornfall> if it's not, it's not :-)
<mornfall> if it's not important enough for you to do it, it's not important enough for me to do it either :-)
<mornfall> now that's a good argument
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah okay.  i thought i was the only non-coder on the kcc...
<Hobbsee> heh @ mornfall 
<mornfall> i should use it to close annoying wishlist items
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well, if you want to do everything, you will do everything badly ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: well...true
<mornfall> you could still learn being a really good sysadmin, earn loads of money and pay me to do it for you :] 
<Tonio_> mornfall: hehe, good point ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe @ mornfall 
<Lure> mornfall: that is even better one...;-)
<kmon> Riddell: how do I unisnstall build-deps of a package?
<kmon> I would like to Undo yesterday ooo try
<mornfall> i sort of hate planet
<Hobbsee> mornfall: why so?   what's it done now?
<Hobbsee> kmon: apart from removing them one by one, manually?  i dont know
<kmon> where's apt log?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: it shows my posts twice :p
<Hobbsee> kmon: besides, why are you not building in a pbuilder, if you want to avoid a lot of dev stuff on your computer
<kmon> I only see aptitude's
<mornfall> ohwell
<Hobbsee> mornfall: ah, great
<kmon> Hobbsee: because I'm really new to all this
<kmon> :)
* Hobbsee didnt think kmon was new
<kmon> hehe
<Hobbsee> kmon: see your private link from ubotu
<kmon> thanks
<kmon> and the apt log?
<kmon> can't find it in /var/log
<jpatrick>  /var/log/dpg
<jpatrick> dpkg
<kmon> thanks jpatrick
* kmon goes to eat
<jpatrick> imbrandon_: maybe you should get an ubuntu cloak
<imbrandon_> jpatrick: yes i'm just waiting on seveas or lilo to do it
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: poke seveas to do it, when you see him around
<imbrandon_> seveas said a few weeks ago that he was going to take care of it but nothing yet, he was probbly busy with dapper release
<imbrandon_> yea i will again , was just giving him some breathing room ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<imbrandon_> btw heya Hobbsee jpatrick 
* Hobbsee waves to imbrandon_ 
<jpatrick> hey
* imbrandon_ kicks javascript
* jpatrick loves bootlegs
<imbrandon_> heh , bootleg what ?
<jpatrick> [[Bootleg] ] 
<imbrandon_> oh
<imbrandon_> ;)
* Tonio_ packages gnash to give a shot ;)
<MidMark> Tonio_: system services is part of kde-guidance?
<imbrandon_> yea i threw apt-mirror up on REVU yesterday if anyone wants to give it a look ;) * not like theres not plenty of time for edgy hehe *
<Tonio_> MidMark: yup, developped by _Sime
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like you're right.... libgtk2.0-dev is now required as a build dep...
<Tonio_> Riddell: debian folder is outdated...
<Riddell> Tonio_: is cairo needed?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't finished the build-dep new list, but I will tell you
<Tonio_> Riddell: ./macros/cairo.m4 looks like yes but I don't know if that's an option...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I thought gnash was opengl based...
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like it can be compiled with cairo, but that's an option.... I have to perform the full packaging to be sure
<\sh> moins
<Hobbsee> hey \sh :)
<\sh> I'm tired :(
<Tonio_> hey \sh ;)
<\sh> Riddell: I updated to 3.5.3 and suddenly the kdm login input fields are missing a frame...
<Tonio_> \sh: confirmed
* Hobbsee didnt notice it
<Riddell> \sh: I saw that too
<Riddell> I wonder if you have to explicity turn them on now
<\sh> Riddell: another thing in kubiquity ;) I added 4 partitions and when you are at the stage where you define the mountpoints, it's going out of the frame
<\sh> I wonder if we can change the UI to kdevdesigner widgets and find a better way for this UI
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/755371
<jpatrick> that's just annoying
<Riddell> \sh: got a screenshot?
<\sh> Riddell: I provide one on tuesday when I install the next t43
<Riddell> jpatrick: put generate_oxy_theme.sh in theme/
<Riddell> cd theme/ && ./generate_oxy_theme.sh
<jpatrick> Riddell: it just won't run it
<MidMark> \sh: also for me, but the gui add the fifth elemnt at the point you set the mount point for the forth
<MidMark> \sh: of course it is not so user friendly
<Riddell> jpatrick: using cd in a makefile doesn't work, you need to have it on the same line as the command
<Riddell> cd theme/ && ./generate_oxy_theme.sh
<\sh> MidMark: well, it's a problem with the frame widget around this...
<MidMark> \sh: out of frame you mean out of the window? Ah no it is another problem peraphs
<\sh> no...
<\sh> out of a frame...
<MidMark> \sh: that means?
<\sh__> grmpf
<\sh> MidMark: there is a frame widget around the list of partitions and mountpoints
<\sh> MidMark: this frame is not resized properly
<MidMark> \sh: I had no problems with 5 partitions, probably the resolution can be the trick? Mine was 1024x768
<\sh> MidMark: 1400xsomething 
<MidMark> something less or more than 768? I think more...
<\sh> MidMark: ati graphicscard in an ibm t43
<\sh> MidMark: window was maximized
<MidMark> that is strange, I have also a screenshot...
<Tonio_> Riddell: confirmed, it is possible (according to the readme) to build gnash without gtk/cairo if we use opengl
<MidMark> \sh: http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot224ml.png
<\sh> MidMark: and the frame wasn't resized during my install
<Riddell> Tonio_: interesting
<\sh> but it could also be a glitch with native xorg ati drivers
<MidMark> \sh: understood now, I used nv native xorg
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, the readme claims this, but I have a few issues disabling the gtk features ;) maybe the readme is outdated too :(
<Tonio_> \sh: agree yes..
<\sh> IMHO a better ui approach would be to have a klistview with listviewitems 
<\sh> and one cell shows the partition, the other cell shows a dropdown with the mountpoints, needs to be editable, and the next cell shows a checkbox for "format"
<\sh> the list is scrollable, and we don't have problems with resizing frames anymore
<MidMark> \sh: yep, also adding rows can be more easy, just adding an "add" and "remove" buttons for ex
<MidMark> guys I have left 3 problems: 1) why my network at boot doesn't ask for an ip from the router's dhcp? I need to disable and enable in order to have one...
<\sh> MidMark: networkmanager installed?
<MidMark> \sh: if not by default then not... I'll see
<\sh> MidMark: if not, it should ask by default...or the nic is not initialized when dhcp is starting.....
<MidMark> \sh: not installed, I have to install it in order to have a simply dhcp?
<\sh> MidMark: no...check /etc/network/interfaces..
<\sh> MidMark: auth eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp should be there somehow
<\sh> auto eth0 sorry not auth
<\sh> MidMark: and it's working normally, checked it yesterday during my installs
<marco_> \sh: I'm Midmark, nope with settings you said ip is not released for me
<Hobbsee> marco_: why dont you ghost midmark?
<marco_> Hobbsee: waiting for timeout
<Hobbsee> marco_: if it's registered, you can ghost it
<Hobbsee> freenode doesnt often time out nicks :(
<marco_> it's not registered
<Hobbsee> ah
<\sh> marco_: hmm...can you check the syslog etc. to see if he tries to do a dhcprequest?
<Tonio_> Riddell: you'll love this ;) there is several gui configurable, gtk, sdl or kde ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> but the documentation is almost incomplete......
<marco_> \sh: 03/06/2006 15:00:52	localhost	dhclient	DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<marco_> \sh: yes it does, but no ip, I have to disable and enable via gui, then I have an ip
<\sh> marco_: hmmm..try it from the commandline with sudo dhclient3 eth0
<\sh> but it should work, or your dhcp is not fast enough to answer the request :)
<marco_> now I have an ip bacause i have disable/enabled eth0... I have to reboot?
<marco_> \sh: works with breezy before... timeout is changed?
<\sh> marco_: i thought so
<marco_> \sh: there is in order: dhcprelease on eth0, dhcpack from 192.168.1.1, dhcpdiscover on eth0 to 255.255.255.255, a dhcpoffer from 192.168.1.1 and a dhcprequest on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 that is strange
<marco_> \sh: see this http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/755457 there is a "network unreachable"
<\sh> marco_: strange network ;)
<marco_> anyway here dhcp doesn't work, only static ips
<marco_> of course I cannot enabled/disabled all the times I boot
<\sh> marco_: i think it's a timeout problem or something which has to do with initialization of the card...
<MidMark> \sh: should I bug report?
<\sh> MidMark: pls file a bug with this pastebin output and what router you have, and the NIC hardware etc.
<MidMark> \sh: ok :)
<MidMark> 2) during installation hw-detect I think fails to recognize the native resolution of my lcd, I have changed the monitor from generic monitor and putted 1280x1024, all is ok except this change is only for my user, when I back to the login screen is 1024x768 that is frustrating
<imbrandon_> did you change the default in xorg.conf or just in the kde control pannel
<imbrandon_> kdm uses whats in xorg
<imbrandon_> correct ?
<MidMark> imbrandon_: I have changed in control panel with admin password, yes changed also xorg.conf but the login is still in 1024x768 I think
<MidMark> yes, kdm take which resolution? xorg.conf?
<\sh> laters
<kmon> jpatrick: how are you doing with the oxygen package? :)
<jpatrick> kmon: it takes ages to build
<kmon> are those icons in svg or pixmaps? (or both)
<jpatrick> and keeps saying: inkscape:7366): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_display_list_devices: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed
<jpatrick> SVG
<kmon> how does kde3 handle svg icons? AFAIk wallpapers aren't well supported
<kmon> or at least that's my experience
<apokryphos> wallpaper is very well supported
<apokryphos> but svg for iconsets isn't very well supported yet
<Riddell> KDE uses libart for both SVG wallpapers and icon sets
<Riddell> it's not great
<kmon> I've tried to change a kdm theme with svg and it didn't look correctly
<apokryphos> wasn't it you that added svg support for wallpapers to kde? ;-)
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, gnash give the possibility to build a kpart (klash), sounds very very cool ;)
<apokryphos> good stuff 8)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'll believe it when I see it :)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: that is old
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm reading the complete doc actually ;) but opengl + dsl + klash would make it independant from gtk or even mozilla plugin ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yes but it wasn't working before, when the doc actually says it works ;)
<jpatrick> cool
<bddebian> Hello
<jpatrick> hi bddebian
<kmon> Hobbsee: I've added some package recommendations to your "anything else?" in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<bddebian> Hello jpatrick
<Hobbsee> kmon: cool :)  i just saw the email notification for it
* Hobbsee tries to remember what she wrote while looking at that.
<kmon> basically I think it would be cool to have updated packages or most used apps
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<kmon> multimedia
<Hobbsee> heya bddebian 
<kmon> office
<kmon> and kde
* jpatrick slightly edits page
<kmon> as long as they work in amd64 ;) (which is my arch and it's giving problems lately)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kubuntutaotao> my desktop cd is not installed,why
<Riddell> kubuntutaotao: ?
<jpatrick> this thing takes ages to build
<freeflying|away> Riddell: kubuntutaotao can not use livecd
<freeflying|away> Riddell: seems something not good with ati's driver
<kubuntutaotao> Ridde11:the drivers of ati is not fit my ATI video card,in installing,black screen
<jpatrick> i see freeflying|away's psyhic
<kubuntutaotao> Ridde11:i did not see anything,then i could not install system
<kubuntutaotao> Riddell, "kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso" is livecd?
<apokryphos> kubuntutaotao: desktop CD, which is a Live CD with an installer
<Riddell> try the alternate CD then and fiddle with your xorg.conf later
<kubuntutaotao> apokryphos, faint...
<freeflying|away> kubuntutaotao: are you ok?
<apokryphos> kubuntutaotao: #kubuntu is more suited for support, too :)
<kubuntutaotao> Riddell, ok.i try it out
<kubuntutaotao> freeflying|away, ok.i try it agian.but alternate,maybe installed ever.
<kubuntutaotao> apokryphos, :) thx.i try "alternate" agian
<kmon> Riddell: I've started filing bugs about your unofficial packages in here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuUnofficialPackages I don't know if you're aware
* Hobbsee frowns.  seems that throwing people off cliffs is against the CoC.
<kmon> Hobbsee: wrong channel ;)
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> yes, but it's more okay to be crazy and offtopic in here than it is in u-devel
<kmon> Hobbsee: isn't that a conversation in u-devel?
<kmon> ohh
<kmon> ok
<Hobbsee> it was, yeah :P
<kmon> you were just pointing it out for k-devel
<kmon> ok
<kmon> hehe
<Hobbsee> yes.  mind you, that does exclude some painful users.
<kmon> ?
<Hobbsee> who if they come to the next meeting and disrupt yet again....well...
<jpatrick> these icons are still building after one hour
<imbrandon_> jez jpatrick 
<Hobbsee> ouch jpatrick!
<kmon> english is not my native language...
<Hobbsee> kmon: there are various annoying users - one in particular...who a lot of people would like to mute.  he might get thrown off a cliff :P
<imbrandon_> kmon: dont feel bad , it is mine and i have a hard time with it at times ;)
<jpatrick> kmon: y castellano no es la mia :P
<kmon> Hobbsee: I'm sorry to hear that
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: lol
<Riddell> kmon: I am now
<kmon> imbrandon_: I'm supposed to speak english fluently... or at least 4 years ago... my university studies have left it as a low priority
<imbrandon_> ;)
<kmon> jpatrick: :P
<kmon> Riddell: great
<jpatrick> Riddell: do you know how I could remove these errors? They're slowing down the build process http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/755571
<Hobbsee> kmon: that amarok bug is already listed on launchpad
<Riddell> jpatrick: no idea
<jpatrick> running ./gener*.sh takes a minute but in pbuilder an hour
<Riddell> probably the lack of X confuses inkscape
<Riddell> explicity unsettings DISPLAY might help
<jpatrick> oh great
<jpatrick> it finished building
<jpatrick> then...
<jpatrick> cd theme/oxygen && cp -r * debian/kde-icons-oxygen/usr/share/icons/oxygen
<jpatrick> cp: target `debian/kde-icons-oxygen/usr/share/icons/oxygen' is not a directory
<kmon> Hobbsee: ok, thanks
<kmon> I'm polishing the page a bit
<Riddell> you'll be wanting to mkdir -p that directory first
<Riddell> you probably also want to touch a build-stamp so that you don't have to make it all again if you run debuild -nc
<jpatrick> I put "kde-icons-oxygen/usr/share/icons/oxygen" into debian/dirs
<jpatrick> maybe without kde-icons-oxygen...
<Riddell> sounds like a good idea
<jpatrick> how do I unset DISPLAY?
<apachelogger> unset DISPLAY ;-)
<jpatrick> woah
<imbrandon_> ssh 192.168.1.5
<imbrandon_> grr whoops
<jpatrick> apachelogger: hmm, command not found
<apachelogger> jpatrick: btw, why would you unset the display?
<jpatrick> stop inkscape from being confused
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> jpatrick: unsetting the display will probably confuse it anymore
<apachelogger> just set it wherever inkscape is running on
<jpatrick> as in http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/755571
<apachelogger> env | grep DISPLAY
<jpatrick> DISPLAY=:0.0
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> why is inkspace confused then?!
<jpatrick> in pbuilder :P
<apachelogger> ah!
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> unsetting will probably not help
<apachelogger> ...as in same errors will happen
<jpatrick> any suggestions?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: start crying ;-)
<apachelogger> jpatrick: does it influence the exporting?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: there is no exporting
<apachelogger> uhm, not god
<apachelogger> good probably ;-)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: anyhoo we're all made of stars :P
<apachelogger> so true that is :P
<apachelogger> jpatrick: export without display set works for me
<apachelogger> but the no gui option for inkscape doesn't ;-)
<jpatrick> I don't know what pbuilder sets it as
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> bah, script broken
<apachelogger> jpatrick: inkscape --without-gui --export-png="../oxygen/128x128/"$( echo $icon | cut -d . -f -1 ).png --export-dpi=72 --export-background-opacity=0 --export-width=128 --export-height=128 $icon > /dev/null
<apachelogger> note the --without-gui
<apachelogger> maybe it works for you
<jeroenvrp> is it a known issue in kubuntu's kde 3.5.3 that /media/hdc are not automatically mounted (by HAL I presume) ?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: hey, grrovy
<abattoir> Riddell: I have modified the wiki( i think you have had a look at it), i posted the link at #ubuntu-devel, but Kamion doesnt seem to be around. 
<imbrandon> jeroenvrp, my /media/hdc mounts auto ( its my cdrom ) also my dev burner mounts /media/hdd
<imbrandon> ^^ kde 3.5.3
<abattoir> i have a question before starting the porting process. ;) 
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: that is strange, I have myself and another user havinf the same exact problmes
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: what is your dvd /etc/fstab line?
<jeroenvrp> 3 users allready
<imbrandon> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<imbrandon> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<imbrandon> both automount when i put a cd/dvd in
<imbrandon> ones is a cd/r and ones is a dvd+r
<jeroenvrp> odd
<jeroenvrp> I have the same line
<jeroenvrp> the first one
<imbrandon> tried remmoveing the noauto ?
<\sh> re
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: no, but you have it and was always there
<jeroenvrp> but I will try
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: that works
<jeroenvrp> well that is strange
<jeroenvrp> why doesnt work with some and the way around
<imbrandon> jeroenvrp, no clue ...
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: are you there
<Riddell> anyone have news for UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter?
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: hi
<jeroenvrp> we have an automount bug in 3.5.3
<jeroenvrp> some people have it, some don 
<jeroenvrp> t
<imbrandon> thats more of ubuntu not kde 3.5.3 specific
<jeroenvrp> it has to do with , automount
<jeroenvrp> I mean ,noauto in /etc/fstab
<imbrandon> Riddell, not i ( news that is )
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: has this, me to
<jeroenvrp> his works, ny won't
<jeroenvrp> I remove it and know mine works
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: can you try to also remove it
<imbrandon> jeroenvrp, i did thats why i sugested it to you
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: ooooh
<jeroenvrp> so somehow before 3.5.3 nboauto was ignored
<kmon> Riddell: edgy is about to start. How about a call for specs?
<imbrandon> but as i said thats more base ubuntu not kde 3.5.3 specific , as kde dosent touch the /etc/fstab as far as i know ( other than to reaad it )
<imbrandon> Riddell, yea call for specs ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<jeroenvrp> imbrandon: in 3.5.2 it worked
<kmon> and maybe leak the kde devs that are invited to attend the paris summit
<jeroenvrp> oh wait
<jeroenvrp> I recreated my homedir
<Riddell> kmon: good idea
<apachelogger> jpatrick: works now?
<abattoir> Riddell: busy? ;) 
<abattoir> i have a question about the initial porting proces...
<kmon> Riddell: write something about google SoC proyects relateed to kubuntu if it hasn't been included in other newsletters
<jpatrick> apachelogger: trying to remember how to patch...
<abattoir> Riddell: should i use qwidgetfactory to load widgets from the .ui files dynamically(like being done w/ glade) or should i use pyuic?
<abattoir> *QWidgetFactory :) 
<Riddell> abattoir: in python you can also include kdesigner
<Riddell> "import kdedesigner"
<Riddell> "from myuifile import MyUIClass"
<Riddell> but it only works if the file is in the same directory
<abattoir> Riddell: oh... ok, i'll have a look at it :)
<abattoir> I can start work right?
<Riddell> please do!
<abattoir> or should i wait till the spec is approved?
<Riddell> nah, just mind and poke kamion on monday
<Riddell> how are you planning to start?
<Riddell> and where will your code be?
<abattoir> Riddell: i've looked at the oem-config code
<abattoir> i'll create a paralell directory and work on it
<abattoir> modify glade widgets to Qt ones.
<Riddell> does colin have an archive for oem-config?
<abattoir> there is a package called oem-config
<abattoir> i think main
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/oem-config/mainline/
<abattoir> one sec
<Riddell> so you should install bzr
<Riddell> and  bzr branch http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/oem-config/mainline/
<abattoir> Riddell: ok...
<\sh> Riddell: import kdedesigner is not a good approach..it slows down the startup, just kdepyuic the widgets in a makefile 
<Riddell> then bzr add, bzr commit are your friends
<Riddell> bzr log  to see the revision history
<Riddell> bzr merge  to pick up new changes from colin
<jpatrick> Riddell: what were the commands to patch? for something...
<Riddell> and rsync it to a web server somewhere
<Riddell> jpatrick: patch -p0 < foo.diff
<Riddell> \sh: tell it to abattoir :)
<abattoir> Riddell: ok thanks :) and about what \sh said?
<abattoir> aah ok :) 
<Riddell> you could also look up how to do a bzr push instead of rsync
<\sh> abattoir: if you create a pykde app don't use pyuic, but the pykde tool :)
<abattoir> \sh: then it is better to use pyuic?
<Riddell> export BZREMAIL="Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>"  before any commit
<Riddell> with your name and e-mail of course
<\sh> abattoir: yes
<Riddell> \sh: use kdepyuic not pyuic
<Riddell> abattoir: ^^
<\sh> abattoir: but use kdepyuic for pyqt+pykde widgets
<imbrandon> \sh, can you use qt4 designer *.ui files with pykde ? ( curious for myself )
<abattoir> \sh and Riddell: ok, thanks
<\sh> imbrandon: I think with pyqt4
<imbrandon> k
<Riddell> oh that's a point, you might want to do this in qt 4
<Riddell> if you're feeling adventurous
<imbrandon> ;)
<jpatrick> Riddell: for debian/rules ?
<Riddell> but we don't have python packages for pyqt 4 yet
<abattoir> Riddell: i have no problem, anyways i'll be learning a lot :) 
<\sh> oh fun...I should start and have a look at pyqt4 packages ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell, i noticed ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: cdbs or debhelper?
* kmon leaves
<kmon> bye everyone
<jpatrick> debhelper
<imbrandon> l8tr kmon
<jpatrick> bye kmon
<\sh> Riddell: when will hurd^Wkde4 be released? ;)
<abattoir> Riddell: so a kde vesion of oem-config would be called separately(like Ubiquity)?
<Riddell> jpatrick: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/755677
<abattoir> Riddell: I mean something like 'oem-config kde-ui' ?
<imbrandon> koem-config possibly ;)
<Riddell> \sh: preview release in october
<\sh> ubiquity for kubuntu is named kubiquity ;)
<Riddell> abattoir: yeah, something like that
<Riddell> abattoir: look at how ubiquity does it
<\sh> Riddell: so for edgy it's still qt3 and kde3
<jpatrick> Riddell: that's what I needed! thanks.
<abattoir> Riddell: i'll do that too...
<Riddell> \sh: ubiquity for kubuntu is NOT NOT NOT kubiquity :)
<\sh> Riddell: hehehe
<imbrandon> hehehe
<Riddell> \sh: qt 4 will be in, kde 4 probably not
<\sh> Riddell: hmm...so I need to test kde3 compiled with qt4 ...
<Riddell> silly Ubugtu wants too look up kde bug 4 each time I say kde 4
<imbrandon> lol
<Riddell> \sh: err, that won't work
<Riddell> qt 3 will still be in
<\sh> Riddell: that's what i meant, if we want a kde application for oem installer, we need to play still with pyqt3/pykde3 
<imbrandon> Riddell, arent qt4 libs already in dapper ? ( wellif you install them from the repos ? )
<Riddell> imbrandon: not main
<imbrandon> ahh
<\sh> because pyqt4 is still alpha/beta and pykde4 is a long road
<Riddell> \sh: well he could do it in qt 4 and pyqt 4, but he's have to wait for pyqt 4 to be packaged, he wouldn't have KDE integration and there would be no example code to copy
<imbrandon> \sh, both the qt3 and qt4 libs will be in edgy, but the wm will be kde3
<Riddell> \sh: if it's still beta you're quite right, he should stick to pykde 3
<\sh> Riddell: torsten is working on pyqt4 packaging afaik, but I still have to read pykde ml 
<imbrandon> py apps shouldent be hard to port to qt4 later anyhow since theres a qt3 compatibility widgets
<Riddell> freeflying-g4: ping
<Riddell> freeflying-g4: "who's responsible for the www.ubuntu.org.cn site? there's a broken link there pointing to shipit"
<\sh> imbrandon: the problem is not the python app, the problem is the pyqt4 lib ;)
<imbrandon> true ;)
<_Sime> IIRC, PyQt4 doesn't have the compat stuff.
<imbrandon> ouch
<_Sime> well, Qt4 has a C++ tool for converting qt3 code to qt4 code+compat widgets.
<_Sime> python doesn't have that.
<_Sime> the Qt3 compat widgets have different names.
<imbrandon> \sh, so whats the diff between pyuic ( what i use right now with qt3 designer files ) and pykde ?
<imbrandon> _Sime, yea i knew there was diff names just knew they was also there
<Riddell> imbrandon: kdepyuic works with KDE widgets
<imbrandon> like qttest is qt3test etc
<\sh> imbrandon: pyuic just imports import qt; and kdepyuic is added import kdecore to the resulting python files generated from the .ui files
<\sh> oh wow
<_Sime> imbrandon: I think it also does the i18n() in a KDE way and not in a Qt way (with tr() )
<\sh> let me rephrase
<\sh> imbrandon: pyuic imports qt, and kdepyuic is adding kdecore and kdeui (i think) to the generated python code
<imbrandon> _Sime,  ahh
<\sh> _Sime: that you can change with pyuic
<\sh> -tr func        Use func() rather than QApplication.translate() for i18n
<yuriy> Riddell: I started: wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEGuidanceWineSpec
<imbrandon> \sh, ahh ok , i see now, was just wondering as i'm just now learning py/qt stuff ( i've been stuck in mono c# for ages )
<Riddell> yuriy: rocking!
<_Sime> \sh: I believe you. :)
<\sh> _Sime: but I don't believe me sometimes ;)
<imbrandon> and mono gui apps are hard to make kdeish as the kde bindings are young and mostly windows.forms uses gtk# or wine
<imbrandon> so onto py/qt it was for me ;)
<\sh> imbrandon: i thought qt# was abandoned
<imbrandon> \sh, yea abandond in a young state
<imbrandon> ie not useable
<_Sime> the .net + Qt/KDE bindings have been getting a little bit of attention lately.
<_Sime> but it is far from stable
<imbrandon> which realy sucks for guys like me that use kde totaly and use c# 
<_Sime> I don't know if Richard is going to spend more time on it for KDE4.
<imbrandon> i either have to learn something else for my gui apps like py or use gtk ;)
<\sh> imbrandon: then don't use c# ;)
* _Sime would like to try Boo with KDE/Qt.
<imbrandon> hehe i've been using c# for quite a few years \sh old habbits are hard to break ;)
<imbrandon> but yea , thats why mainly i've been learning pyqt
<_Sime> cool
<imbrandon> and i guess pykde would be a better choice ;)
<Riddell> yuriy: what revision control are you using and where is it available?
<\sh> imbrandon: the same phrase I used when some guys wanted to force me to switch to python...I said "No, I've been using perl for more then 9 years now, and I don't change my language to python"
<imbrandon> heheh ;)
<\sh> well, I'm using both now ;)
<imbrandon> well i never pay'ed python much attn till now becosue scripting ( like for my websites ) has always been php so no need for me to leanr it till now
<imbrandon> yea looks like i'll be a php/python/c# guy ;)
<imbrandon> instead of php/c# ;)
<imbrandon> btw the php gtk rocks but again phpqt sucks ;)
<imbrandon> heheh seems like a catch 22 most times
<\sh> please remind me: If I will ever write a UI app in php with whatever toolkit, please shoot me on sight
<\sh> well, remind me first, then shoot me 
<imbrandon> \sh, hahaha i've had to a few times, makes a GREAT rad tool for windows/linux cross dev , then later to be converted when time permits
<imbrandon> php impot the glade files and be done, works on windows/linux with no code changes etc etc , but thats a diff story altogather ;)
<yuriy> Riddell: KDE SVN, but I haven't made any commits yet
<imbrandon> and i'm sure the same can be said for python, but as i said i already knew php at the time so there was no need
<imbrandon> \sh, no pykde package, it it called something else ?
<\sh> imbrandon: python2.4-kde3
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> heh was gonna try it out ;)
<\sh> imbrandon: better to install python-kde3 and python-kde3-dev
<imbrandon> k yea i think i have those for pyuic but i'll make sure
<\sh> imbrandon: in python-kde3-dev there is the kdepyuic...
<imbrandon> kk brb someone at the front door
<abattoir> Riddell: is there any specific place where i am expected to put the code?
<abattoir> i mean online....
<Riddell> abattoir: any web server
<Riddell> abattoir: have you branched colin's code?
<abattoir> Riddell: nope just installed bzr, and d'loaded ubiquity....
<abattoir> i'll do that now
<abattoir> Riddell: then give me a week's time till i get myself a hosting service ;)
<abattoir> or would that e late?
<abattoir> *be
<Riddell> abattoir: I can give you an account somewhere if you need it
<abattoir> Riddell: that'd be great :) 
<abattoir> but forget it, if it'd be too much of a pain....
<abattoir> need to get a site hosted soon anyways.
<MidMark> guys none know in the kubuntu channel -> is it possible to activate surround in amarok? I've tried variuos surround40 ecc. but no sound from rear speakers...
<Riddell> abattoir: /msg
<abattoir> Riddell: got it thanks
<abattoir> Riddell: i'll use it temporarily till i get a domain and a host.
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> yuriy: thanks
<MidMark> is it normal? 
<MidMark> Jun  3 16:25:33 localhost kdm_greet[5716] : Can't open default user face
<MidMark> Jun  3 16:25:37 localhost kdm_greet[5716] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<Riddell> MidMark: it's been reported before
<Riddell> MidMark: do you have a .face-something file?
<Riddell> .face.icon
<MidMark> Riddell: in home?
<Riddell> yes
<MidMark> nope
<Riddell> hmm, maybe it breaks when you don't have one
<Riddell> try copying a random .png file there
<MidMark> there where?
<Riddell> ~/.face.icon
<MidMark> is it a dir? I have to create it?
<Riddell> no, a file
<Riddell> a PNG file
<MidMark> is it the user icon?
<Riddell> I believe so
<\sh> Riddell: are you already reading kurts article about kubuntu and printing?
<Riddell> \sh: yes
<Riddell> he seems to blame us for problems in CUPS
<\sh> Riddell: We had at the last day of linuxtag a nice chat with kurt and till
<\sh> Riddell: if you can manage, please invite Till to the ubuntu conf...he is working at mandriva hq in paris I think...
<\sh> Riddell: he was complaining about the cups stuff in ubuntu, too :)
<\sh> Riddell: but the best way to solve this problem: Don't use printers, use PDF and a good document management :)
<Riddell> too late to get him an official invite, but I can e-mail him and suggest he drop by
<Riddell> that's how I solve it :)
<Riddell> well, I have a printer from the nice MEPIS people, it works well
<crimsun> a lot of people seem aggravated by that issue, but afaik it was a Debian decision to go that route; *buntu simply integrated it
<\sh> Riddell: yeah, just a mail to say: "Hey come over here" ;)
<Riddell> crimsun: which route?
<crimsun> Riddell: the management frontend
<crimsun> (are we referring to the same cups/kubuntu rant?)
<\sh> crimsun: yes
<Riddell> crimsun: Ubuntu/Kubuntu is the first distro to use CUPS 1.2, Debian hasn't changed yet
<\sh> crimsun: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2064 and http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2072
<crimsun> ah, I haven't read 2072
<\sh> crimsun: it's "printing and kubuntu live cd"
<crimsun> yeah, just finished reading it
<Riddell> I like zander's comment at the bottom :)
<imbrandon> hehe yea , i just finished reading it and zanders comment was the best thing about the whole page
<toma> Riddell: well, if you are the first that is great, but at least be responsive to bug reports and fix them quickly.
<crimsun> well, let's not put too much pressure on Riddell. Or if we do, we have to send lots of ponies.
<Riddell> toma: pitti be packaging CUPS 1.2.1 soon
* \sh can't test printing...I thrown away my last printer 4 years ago
<\sh> I threw away
<toma> crimsun: no, i'm not ranting, i need a solution, thats all.
<imbrandon> \sh, i have a printer ( hp psc 500 ) but i seem to never have the problems described there or other places, guess i'm just lucky
<toma> Riddell: the packages at http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/cups don't fix anything for me, but i think 1.2.1 will solve some other problems.
<\sh> toma: that's ivoks cups...not pittis
<toma> right
<\sh> the right way would be: 1. pitti and Till are working together on cups stuff ;) and 2. don't use printers at all ;) 
<pygi> \sh: first one is better :P
<toma> \sh: well, 2 is needed to print invoices, so I stay alive.
<\sh> toma: no...I need just a pdf for an invoice and gpg
<toma> \sh: lucky you
<\sh> toma: the printing is done via windows from those people paying my bill ;)
<jpatrick> Riddell: it lives...
<Riddell> jpatrick: ooh?
<jpatrick> kde-icons-oxygen
<Riddell> jpatrick: slap it on revu
<jpatrick> I think I should really remove the .svn dirs
<jpatrick> cos the .deb's full of them
<apachelogger> jpatrick: absolutely
<\sh> jpatrick: svn export instead of svn checkout?
<Riddell> find . -name .svn | xargs rm -rf
<\sh> or use riddels approach ;)
<MidMark> guys printing is impossible, I have added a printer and then it is disappeared
<toma> *sigh*
<MidMark> nope sorry it is present but only for amminstrator? I have to add it via non admin?
<jpatrick> that in debian/rules?
* nixternal prints w/o issue
<\sh> MidMark: the printer? how comes? aliens? scotty beamed the printer to the enterprise? ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: before making the .orig
<MidMark> it's a canon pixma ip4200 usb
<imbrandon> \sh, hehe not funny my printserver is named enterprise ;) ( eg all my computers are named after federation starships ;P )
<imbrandon> MidMark, #kubuntu would be a better place for support questions
<apachelogger> Riddell: will there be a package of kopete 0.12?
<Riddell> apachelogger: has it been released?
<imbrandon> Riddell, yes
<apachelogger> yup
<apachelogger> at least akregator told me ;-)
<\sh> s/kopete/psi/ much better ;)
<\sh> and no icq or msn 
<imbrandon> kmess ;)
<Riddell> hmm, I don't konw what the best w;ay to package kopete is, if it should be a separate source package or a big patch to kdenetwork
<\sh> Riddell: backport patches to kdenetwork?
<apachelogger> well, seperate package would lead to the question how to versionize
<Riddell> apachelogger: so would big patch to kdenetwork
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> using patches to package separate branches seems ugly
<\sh> Riddell: then we need to provide new releases to akregator, too
<Riddell> I'm minded to just have a separate source, I don't /think/ that should cause any problems
<Riddell> have they had a separate release too?
<\sh> Riddell: they had, and afaik they have 
<imbrandon> why dosent kopete split its self from kdenetwork ?
<\sh> kopete is just a hell of an app
<\sh> imbrandon: it was separate before, then included into kdenetwork
<Riddell> Not here they havn't http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=15621
<Riddell> imbrandon: KDE is frozen just now
<\sh> Riddell: then they changed their behaviour
<apachelogger> http://akregator.pwsp.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=13&Itemid=26
<crimsun> personally I would split off kopete and rebuild kdenetwork
* imbrandon agrees with crimsun
<Riddell> kopete would need to be versioned 4:3.5.3-kopete0.12.0-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> apachelogger: "October 2005" that's old
<apachelogger> so no realease
<apachelogger> blog also doesn't say anything about new release
<\sh> or don't build the kopete source in kdenetwork and attach kopetes new sources to kdenetwork source somehow..repackage it completly
<apachelogger> \sh: maybe you're talking about the new feature in 3.5.3?
<jpatrick> \sh: aka big patch
<\sh> apachelogger: no when akregator was included in kdenetwork/kdepim it released sometimes bugfixes
<\sh> apachelogger: separate from kde release
<apachelogger> hm
<\sh> apachelogger: just like kopete...
<apachelogger> kopete's configure possabilities are just a shame
<\sh> and to be honest, kopete is the worst app (next to gaim) for a kde/gnome release
<\sh> the plugins are most likely to fail one or two weeks after release, when aol changes their protocol again
<\sh> and then, they release a single kopete version which is not in the kde release tree
* apachelogger wonders
<crimsun> Riddell: if you're going to split out kopete's source package, why not just bump the epoch and start with 5:0.12.0-0ubuntu1? Is there any real tie to maintain compatibility?
<Riddell> KDE already has one of the highest epochs in use 
<\sh> If I remeber right, the last time, for breezy, there was the same situation, breezy released, kde released as well, and icq changed their protocol, and kopete was crashing
<Riddell> I expect kopete to release as part of KDE again in the future
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think jingle support should be possible for kopete - at least Tm_T told me that it compiles without problems with dapper libortp
<Riddell> anyone know how tm_t versioned his packages?
<apachelogger> hm, there is a beta1 package
<\sh> Riddell: why not a separate kopete package with -0kubuntu1 ?
<apachelogger>  Version: 5:0.12-beta1-debug-1
<\sh> Riddell: for the next release we can conflict/replaces kdenetwork with kopete-0.12-0kubuntu1 ;)
<Riddell> there's nothing to conflict, the binary package will always be kopete
<\sh> it's won't even go into the official ubuntu repositories
<\sh> Riddell: not if we change it to "kopete_hell" ;)
<apachelogger> lol
<\sh> or just forget about kopete
<\sh> edgy is just 4 months away
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> far too much used application
<jpatrick> apachelogger: dude, how many amaroK's do you have running?
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: why?
<\sh> apachelogger: sad enough, we should castrate kopete to use jabber plugin only
<apachelogger> oohhh
<apachelogger> jpatrick: nice bug ;-)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: oh yeah
<crimsun> \sh: oh I can imagine yet more angry dot posts about that one...
<apachelogger> that's why I hate the configure options
<apachelogger> I don't use msn, icq, aim, icq or anything else - just jabber
<\sh> crimsun: printing or kopete? ;)
<apachelogger> so why the hell do I have to do 45min compile just to get my jabber client up to date?
<crimsun> \sh: castrating kopete :)
<\sh> crimsun: honestly, we want to provide opensource to the world, so why should we deliver an app which is using non open sourced protocols?
<\sh> crimsun: but for this I can live with the rants...
<\sh> crimsun: the tricky part is to provide a jabber server which runs the transports and give the user the possibility to use those transports
<\sh> to not forget their icq buddies
<pygi> \sh: we had this discussion already...it's is not somewhat l
<pygi> clear for admin to run a server with transports enabled
<\sh> pygi: check jabber.org server, they don't have transports enabled, but other servers have, so jabber.org users are using public jabber icq transports e.g. on other servers (like mine)
<pygi> yes, indeed
<\sh> so problem solved, no more point releases to update for kopete, everybody happy. ;)
<pygi> hehe ;)
<pygi> If only transports would work perfectly ;)
<\sh> pygi: they don't have to: gmail jabber user invites msn user to gmail
<pygi> ah :)
<jpatrick> ok kde-icons-oxygen on revu
<pygi> jpatrick, nice ;)
<\sh> msn user is clicking on the invitation link, google has a new customer, and they are neighbours again ;)
<pygi> yes, yes, joy ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: did you get the pbuilder compile time down?
<jpatrick> Riddell: no
<jpatrick> apachelogger's thing didn't work
<jpatrick> oh wait
<jpatrick> someone needs to update pbuilder on revu
<jpatrick> crimsun: ^
<crimsun> jpatrick: not an admin, ping siretart/ajmitch/sistpoty
<jpatrick> oh ok
<\sh> i think we need to update revu to dapper ;)
<\sh> shermann@tiber:~$ w
<\sh>  13:09:35 up 175 days, 20:16,  7 users,  load average: 0.03, 0.22, 0.38
<\sh> jpatrick: oxygene package will be arch indep?
<jpatrick> \sh: yeah I forgot that
<apachelogger> \sh: -e ;-)
<\sh> jpatrick: I'm just asking, because I want it to compile on my amd64 and install it on my laptop ;)
<\sh> apachelogger: oxygn?
<\sh> ;)
<apachelogger> oxygen
<apachelogger> :P
<\sh> jpatrick: so archtictecture must be all, not any, right?
<jpatrick> \sh: fix uploaded
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> 18:46:22 (108.49 KB/s) - kubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.iso saved [3657142272/3657142272] 
<apachelogger> :D
<\sh> we need a nice app for svgs..inkscape are too many gtk deps
<apachelogger> split inkscape
<apachelogger> library and frontends
<crimsun> multibuild hell!
<apachelogger> ;-)
<\sh> remove inkscape introduce: kink-scape
<apachelogger> one could also find 30 devs for karbon13
<\sh> or we need something like "Knome" a KDE gnome emulator...
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> isn't portland aiming to make such a thingy unneeded?
<\sh> apachelogger: when? after oregon is released?
<apachelogger> probably ;-)
* apachelogger actually thinks portland is unneeded :P
<apachelogger> everyone to use KDE
<apachelogger> http://www.linux-discount.de/merchandising/index_html/merchandising/novellfanartikel
<apachelogger> wtf!!!!!!
<apachelogger> Riddell: how's the Kubuntu merchandise machine running?
<\sh> kwwii: wow...great icons, but if the panel is in tiny mode, as I have it on this little piece of 12" laptop display, the crystal icons are better
<pygi> you could always go. assemble devs, and make QT port of Inkscape
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's not
<apachelogger> :S
<cmvo> Riddell: Is the kubuntu mug available somewhere?
<Riddell> kubuntu.de
<apachelogger> we need to get that stuff running - merchandise is always a good point of promotion
<jpatrick> ok revu deb's work
<\sh> cmvo: http://www.linuxshop.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=30&products_id=241
<\sh> cmvo: it's amus shop
<cmvo> Riddell, \sh: Ah, thanks. Just what the doctor ordered :-)
<\sh> apachelogger: speak with amu
<apachelogger> aye aye
<goldenear> Tonio_: ping
<jpatrick> Tonio_: ping
<goldenear> jpatrick: Tonio_ seems to be busy :(
<jpatrick> goldenear: yep
<\sh> Riddell: I'll subscribe to the kubuntu teams again
<\sh> Riddell: argl..I can't subscribe, I'm deactivated
<\sh> kwwii: answered your question via mail :) 
<kwwii> cool :-)
<kwwii> I could reall get to like using excrytped mail
<kwwii> erm, spelling
<\sh> kwwii: we can share pr0n now ;)
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> my friend at novell just got fired for that
<\sh> kwwii: that's why i don't have my gpg keys installed on my company notebook ;)
<\sh> I need to fix gpg to use gpg cryptosmartcards
<\sh> so i can carry around a pcmcia or usb device with a nice smartcard where my gpg is sleeping in piece ;)
<kwwii> between having pr0n on your harddrive and not giving up the key to you encrypted partition, you loose your job at suse these days
<kwwii> yeah, having a usbstick with it would be nice
<\sh> kwwii: btw..you got my message about oxygen icons and a tiny panel size?
<jpatrick> I just packaged Oxygen
<kwwii> jpatrick: where do you intend to put that?
<kwwii> jpatrick: would you be unhappy if I asked you to wait to put it anywhere important?
<jpatrick> No
<kwwii> it is still kinda early
<jpatrick> I was told to work on a package
<kwwii> we are working like crazy on it, so it'll be done enough to really test in a few weeks
<kwwii> hehe, cool
<kwwii> I mean, I am happy that you did it
<kwwii> but I would hate to start getting 100 emails telling me what is still bad about it when we are not even ready to announce a first release
<jpatrick> It's quite cool
<kwwii> thanks :-)
<kwwii> we will probably change the color of the default folder icon
<kwwii> to brown I guess
<kwwii> or perhaps a lighter version of brown
<jpatrick> <pro-kde>I like the blue</pro-kde>
<\sh> kwwii: but the new konqui icon is fantastic
<kwwii> but it looks horrible at small sizes, we have to fix that
<kwwii> I always use a small panel
<kwwii> and I just fixed the system icon for the panel as well :-)
<kwwii> jpatrick: you should be sure to check the script in my (Ken) dir to know how the rendering is being done
<\sh> oh i'm so sad, that I suck in arts, really
<jpatrick> kwwii: I did have an awful error
<jpatrick> kwwii: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/755571
<kwwii> jpatrick: well the small sizes will look half so nasty as normal without the imagemagick options
<jpatrick> kwwii: it slowed build time from 2 minutes to an hour
<kwwii> yeah, I know, but that is life
<kwwii> it is really cup intensive
<kwwii> cpu
<jpatrick> yeah
<jpatrick> Maybe I shouldn't have had amaroK running at the time...
<\sh> I wonder how long it takes on 2 dual core 2.2GHz Opterons with 16gb ram
<kwwii> we are using a different scaling filter and doing sharpening and contrast adjustment
<kwwii> the ram is unimportant
<\sh> kernel compile with make -j 4 took less then 2 minutes 
<kwwii> the cpus make it rock
<\sh> I'm trying to get one from the company who is producing our servers...
<kwwii> when I run the script on my mac I cannot open a konqi window for 20-30 seconds
<\sh> with the same hardware actually, so 8 TB sata raid 6 comes with it ;)
<kwwii> luckily the file size is also unimportant :-)
<\sh> kwwii: believe me, these machines are quite cool....
<pygi> hey kwwii ;)
<kwwii> oh, I do believe you :-)
<kwwii> howdy pygi
* kwwii has found like 7  RCS guis 
<\sh> kwwii: right now, 400 of these machines are build in our datacenter...at the end we should have (1. stage) 1k of those computers
<\sh> and I'm responsible for installing suse on those machines
<\sh> life sometimes sucks
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> I had to keep the usability lab up and running and that was too much for me
<\sh> kwwii: but the kernel was until thursday an ubuntu kernel ;)
<kwwii> ouch
<\sh> kwwii: because sles9 kernel doesn't support areca raid controllers 
<\sh> kwwii: ubuntu does, but has problems too. now a plain vanilla 2.6.16 is doing a great job
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> cool
<kwwii> trust in the source, luke
<kwwii> one of my first answers from a developer when discussing a certain unamed program was "read the source, luke"
<kwwii> I don't think I have hated anyone so much since
<\sh> kwwii: well, in 2.6.15 there is (as I understood it, from the manufacture kernel guy) a glitch in the scsi driver, and combined with the areca patch it makes "peng"
<\sh> 2.6.16 fixes this and areaca is running like a charm...on of the first 16 channel raid 6 sata controller these days
<\sh> s/on/one/
<kwwii> lucky you
<kwwii> saves a lot of sweat
<\sh> oh no...it costs me 4 days
<\sh> of limited time...next week we want to deploy 200 servers...just boot the machines and install...200 hundred of them, let's what is burning first, ubuntu server or our network
<\sh> let's see even
<kwwii> hehe
<\sh> ok enough from work...
<imbrandon_> \sh: what are you doing with so many servers ? cluster ? hosting ?
<\sh> imbrandon_: that's a secret...I signed an NDA to not tell anybody what we are doing...but we could do something like finding aliens for the seti project ;) actually even right now, we are the datacenter with the fastest internet connection in germany, and we are no. 1 in things like storage per squaremeter
<imbrandon_> ahh cool, was just curious ;)
<imbrandon_> yea seti@ would be cool on that many ;)
<imbrandon_> heh
<\sh> imbrandon_: customer product launch is on 12th July
<imbrandon_> nice
* imbrandon_ is happy to be incharge of 4 dual amd64 servers ;)
<\sh> imbrandon_: well, to be honest, I'm just responsible to setup FAI, but our datacenter guys, they need to install them into the racks...and that's not a nice job...19" full length machines, 16 500GB sata hds, the machines weight is at least 10-15 KGs 
<\sh> and they won't do anything then be storage for customers...nothing else...the logic behind all this is running on hp blade centers...as well dual core opterons
<imbrandon_> nice
<imbrandon_> yea those 4 servers are all mysql db servers with only one of them a logic server with dual opterons and 4 x 400gb sata raid 0 drives ( 2 mysql servers live 2 as backup mirros )
<imbrandon_> like i said modest by most people but i'm happy with it ;)
<Flosoft> hey @ all
<Flosoft> still alot of people getting Kubuntu
<imbrandon_> thats a good thing ;0
<Flosoft> I got an average of 5 new people clicking download a minute
<\sh> Flosoft: do you have mrtg stats or rrd graphics for the mirror? 
<Flosoft> yes
<Flosoft> not public ones but yes
<Flosoft> the last 48hours: 20 Terra Byte of Kubuntu Downloads ;)
<Flosoft> which is aloooot!
<imbrandon_> Flosoft: which mirror ( sorry if i sounds ignorant still new to kubuntu-devel by a few months )
<Flosoft> Flosoft Mirror Network ;)
<Flosoft> I had 9
<imbrandon_> heheh ;)
<imbrandon_> nice
<Flosoft> now only 3 are still up
<\sh> Flosoft: bandwidth? (the traffic itself is nothing to worry about) 
<Flosoft> my main ones
<Flosoft> well the 3 primary ones that I run have Dual 20Gbit/s Fibre Optic
<Flosoft> and they had 20TB Traffic
<imbrandon_> Flosoft: and thats just kubuntu or *buntu ?
<Flosoft> only Kubuntu
<imbrandon_> NICE
<Flosoft> I don't like ubuntu ;)
<\sh> Flosoft: to the internet? (20Gbit/s)?
<Flosoft> yes
<Flosoft> my 3 main mirrors
* imbrandon_ is with you on that one , i dont like gnome much but to each their own ;)
<Flosoft> the other ones are from companies or private people with between 10 and 100 Mbp/s
<\sh> Flosoft: that means, you occupied 20Gbit/s the last 48hours continously?
<Flosoft> yes
<Flosoft> 3 Mirrors with 20Gbit/s
<Flosoft> in total 20 TerraBytes Traffic
<Flosoft> a bit more now
<Flosoft> and still heavy downloading going on now
<\sh> Flosoft: how do you get more then 2gb/s to the servers?
<imbrandon_> you should let Riddell have a copy of those mrtg graphs for kubuntu.org or the kubuntu news letter to show off ;)
<\sh> Flosoft: you don't do bonding, do you?
<Flosoft> they're in a German DataCenter
<Flosoft> bonding?
<Flosoft> I am doing hosting ;)
<imbrandon_> heh maybe \sh 's datacenter ;)
<\sh> that can't be, no one else has 20gbit/s 
<\sh> we are the only one, that's why i'm shocked :)
<jpatrick> you got competetion
<Flosoft> Europe?
<\sh> Flosoft: germany
<Flosoft> hehe
<Flosoft> exactly
<\sh> Flosoft: level3 connection in ffm...
<Flosoft> I don't know too much bout the specs
<Flosoft> We are in Berlin
<imbrandon_> Flosoft: you should let Riddell have a copy of those mrtg graphs for kubuntu.org or the kubuntu news letter to show off ;)
<\sh> Flosoft: karlsruhe...you know web.de or formlery web.de?
<\sh> formerly ;)
<Flosoft> yes
<Flosoft> web.de ... what is it now?
<\sh> Flosoft: 1&1 but we are not 1&1 :) we are combots :)
<Flosoft> ah .. 1&1 is nice ,)
<Flosoft> ;)
<Flosoft> but I am with the biggest Competition of 1&1 in germany ;)
* imbrandon_ has a 1and1 account , infact thats where my blog is hosted imbrandon.com ;) is that you \sh  ?
<\sh> Flosoft: as I said, we are not 1&1 :) we sold web.de to 1&1 :)
<\sh> imbrandon_: we don't do business
<\sh> hosting business
<Flosoft> well ok ;)
<Flosoft> I'll upload an image of the Graphs
<Flosoft> last 6 hours
<Flosoft> of one of the mirrors
<\sh> Flosoft: what's the biggest competior of 1&1? schlund?
<\sh> (teles)
<Flosoft> Strato AG?
<Flosoft> yes
<Flosoft> Teles
<Flosoft> well Strato = Teles = Freenet = ....
<Flosoft> :p
<\sh> ah then ok :)
<imbrandon_> ahh my two domains are hosted at diffrent data centers , i need to get them both on one server though, still trying to find the best one for my money .... imbrandon.com is with one and one but i dont like them much, and buntudot.org is with dreamhost.com ;) will probbly move both to dreamhost unless i find something better
<\sh> but you are not alone on your line ;)
<Flosoft> afaik they have the fastest DataCentre in EU no?
<\sh> Flosoft: no.
<\sh> Flosoft: combots has :)
<\sh> Flosoft: as a single, not sharing any bandwidth with others, datacenter
<Flosoft> ah ok
<Flosoft> well yes, we share the bandwidth
<Flosoft> but we get a high speed ;)
<\sh> Flosoft: but my question was: how do you get 20Gbit/s to the servers? you can do 2gbit/s with 2 fibre lines, or bonding (2 fibre lines, one for incoming traffic, one for outgoing traffic)
<Flosoft> don't ask me ... I just check my server in the rack ;) via Serial Console ... it gives me these limits
<Flosoft> and I had transfer rates as fast as these
<\sh> imbrandon_: what is good for the money? what do you need?
<\sh> oh wow...I just see, that my root server upstream lost his connection to decis
<\sh> oh wow...I just see, that my root server upstream lost his connection to decix
<imbrandon_> one sec phone thene 'll tell ya
<Flosoft> \sh: that is bad ;)
<\sh> Flosoft: well, as I can see in the ticket history, they are working on fixing this...
<\sh> Flosoft: doesn't matter...netcologne has a direct connection to hosteurope :0
<Flosoft> http://www.flosoft.biz/tmp/mrtg1.jpg
<imbrandon_> \sh: sorry, had a phone call, but basicly all i need is ssh access , php5, mysql , and tons of storage ( 40+ gig )
<imbrandon_> i get all that with dreamhost right now for about 200$ usd a year
<\sh> imbrandon_: that's cheap
<imbrandon_> yea it is but i have no idea what connection i'm on IE speed
<imbrandon_> ;)
<\sh> imbrandon_: vserver or real root server?
<imbrandon_> vserver
<Flosoft> \sh: Here you have your MRTG Graph: http://www.flosoft.biz/tmp/mrtg1.jpg
<imbrandon_> \sh: would be nice to have a real root server then i could run all my neat apt-mirror stuff easier and such ;)
<\sh> that mbits, not gbits :)
<imbrandon_> but real vs virtual is usaly more $$
<\sh> imbrandon_: sometimes yes :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-04
<Flosoft> well ... in any way, the only problem I have is my Apache overloading :p
<Flosoft> but I think I fixed the problem by putting a very light pre-download page
<\sh> Riddell: automatical mounting of sd cards doesn't work in 3.5.3 anymore, but it worked in 3.5.2
<imbrandon> \sh, i think its automounting of any removeable media
<imbrandon> some others have had problems with cd/dvd
<\sh> imbrandon: but it worked in 3.4.2 
<imbrandon> yea i know, i'm just saying its not just SD cards its all removeable media
<imbrandon> IE it wont auto mount a cd/dvd when inserted like it would in kde 3.5.2
<\sh> imbrandon: ok...I need to downgrade then
<imbrandon> how can you downgrade without reinstalling ?
<\sh> removing kubuntu desktop :) 
<imbrandon> ohh ok
<imbrandon> ;)
<apachelogger> kood nikht all :-)
<Hobbsee> hey devs!
<freeflying|away> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :)
<Lure> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Lure and freeflying|away 
<Hobbsee> Lure, freeflying|away, if packages of kopete were going to be made, 0.12, would i package up all of kdenetwork, or would i split kopete from kdenetwork?
* Hobbsee wonders if that made sense.
<Lure> Hobbsee: I would expect to just publish kopete packages
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: I prefer to split 
<Hobbsee> Lure: freeflying|away: gotcha.  okay
<Lure> because some may use 3.5.2 and some 3.5.3
<Hobbsee> yep
<Lure> and hopefully new kopete will work with both
* Lure did clean install of his notebook yesterday - looks a bit nicer after removal of the testing cruft collected during Dapper testing... ;-)
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee should do that.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: how are ya don'
<nixternal> s/don'/doin'
<Hobbsee> nixternal: okay, trying to figure out package creation...
<nixternal> sounds like fun..enjoy :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: how about the jingle in kopete-0.12
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: not a clue - i havent tried kopete 0.12 at all out yet.
<freeflying|away> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2072  --< some complain on kubuntu's livecd
<Lure> freeflying|away: he is the guy complaining about print since flight6 or so... not sure what the problem is there
<freeflying|away> Lure: but we may improve something, like make users mount exist hdd partitions more easier
<Lure> freeflying|away: that would be cool - not sure if we could just kick media manager to show disks from machine as newlly attached and do similar dialogs as during USB disk attachement?
<freeflying|away> Lure: we can mount all partitions in ro mode for users when they boot up
<freeflying|away> silly me , failed to build kdebase4
<Hobbsee> why would dh_make strip the configure file?
<Hobbsee> is that supposed to happen?  and how's it supposed to be recreated?
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: will you add jingle support in kopete?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: not a clue.
<Hobbsee> we'll see if i can even get it to build first :P
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: you might be in luck.  in it building at all.  we'll see.
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: will not try, I'm strugling on build kde4 on osx now
<Hobbsee> ooh ick...that sounds like fun
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: now stop at kdebase  :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<magnal> what is liblua?
<magnal> why is it a mandatory dep in the recent updates?
<magnal> could somebody please explain to me this strange situation?
<magnal> do the new updates for kubuntu include kde 3.5.3?
<Lure> magnal: no, kde 3.5.3 is only available from Riddell's test repo
<magnal> oh, isn't "http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/" official?
<crimsun> yes, they're considered official.
<Lure> magnal: "official" in terms that it is released by Riddell, but not part of regular Kubuntu release support
<Lure> magnal: they are supported though quite well by Riddell
<magnal> Lure, crimsun: will there soon be a regular kubuntu release of a newer kde for dapper? and if so, in which repo will it be found?
<Lure> magnal: if yes, it would be in dapper-updates, but -updates is typically for critical fixes only
<Lure> magnal: kde 3.5.3 is not fix-only release, therefore it makes it harder
<magnal> Lure: well, i hope the official dapper lts won't stick to 3.5.2 for three years
<Lure> magnal: Riddell said that it may go in, if we get to "decent packages" - this is why his test repo is important for getting feedback
<magnal> Lure: at least should we at least expect some backports of kde from edgy?
<marseillai_> Lure: you are using kde 3.5.3 ?
<marseillai_> could you test the kicker applet media storage? it doesn't work for me.
<Lure> marseillai_: currently not, as I am completing my laptop test on 6.06 clean install (but plan to install it today)
<marseillai_> oki
<Lure> marseillai_: we may need to add wiki page for this unsupported test repo and know problems
<marseillai_> could you try it when you got time to see if it's only for me or a general bug ?
<Lure> marseillai_: yes: if I understand correctly, you do not get dialog when you insert USB storage device?
<magnal> Lure: also, the new amarok (1.4.0) (non-riddell) requires quite a few new deps to be installed.
<marseillai_> no it's not that! i use kicker applet for media storage instead of showing them on desktop there are shown in kicker! but now nothing is shown.
<magnal> Lure: is this a known "issue"?
<magnal> Lure: it is just an update, yet it requires many new deps.
<Lure> magnal: 1.4 is not just update, as they have replaces Lyrics module (using ruby now)
<Lure> magnal: it is your decision if you want to be stable (=dapper) or latest (=Riddell's repo) or fun (=edgy ;-)
<Lure> marseillai_: how do I configure this kicker applet (newer used it before)
<marseillai_> Lure: add this applet like another one, then right click configure and choose wich media you want see. and then they will appear on your kicker. it's really nice. you can unmount and eject with the applet and it free space on your desktop!
<magnal> crimsun, Lure: let me make this clear for myself: every kde-related repo that containes "latest" belongs to riddell?
<magnal> s/containes/contains/
<Lure> marseillai_: ok, it is "Storage Media" (I just quickly glanced through the list and there was no Media storage ;-))
<magnal> now i am DOWNgrading my kde base (etc.) to 3.5.2 :)
<marseillai_> Lure: i tried to translate name from french "support de stockage"
<Lure> magnal: all repos announced on kubuntu.org are Riddell's 
<Lure> please review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuAdditionalRepositories
<kmon> hi Lure
<Lure> hi kmon
<kmon> I'm looking at that page
<magnal> which the package that makes it possible to listen mp3s in amarok?
<Lure> marseillai_: libxine-extracodecs
<marseillai_> Lure: ?
<Lure> marseillai_: in multiverse (see RestrictedFormats in wiki)
<kmon> I wrote something similar in the introductory text of this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuUnofficialPackages
<marseillai_> oki
<Lure> s/marseillai_/magnal/
<marseillai_> magnal: libxine-extracodecs in multiverse (see RestrictedFormats in wiki)
<magnal> Lure: thank you
<Lure> kmon: I did not see that page... :-( we shoudl probably merge... (or I will remove mine)
<kmon> don't remove yours
<kmon> I don't like somethings about mine
<kmon> I added info about adding new repo's & bugs in the same page
<kmon> and I don't know if that's very neat
<kmon> maybe you could get my intro text into your page
<kmon> and link to mine
<kmon> in a bugs sections
<kmon> section
<kmon> or something like that
<Lure> kmon: I can do it, or you can do it as you feel is appropriate...
<kmon> I'm a bit sleepy right now... hehe
<kmon> I've just woken up
<Lure> I would just like to have subpages for bugs as they are not relevant anymore when newer is released
* Lure => lunch (bbl)
<kmon> I added that page because there was no logical place to fill bugs about Riddell's kubuntu.org package
<kmon> Lure: I've started the merge
<kmon> Lure: merge done
<kmon> and linked from main kubuntu wiki page
<kmon> the main wiki page for kubuntu is a little bit messy
<kmon> the announcements in that page tend to get old pretty soon
<kmon> and it's long until someone updates it
<kmon> I would remove all announcements and provide a link to kubuntuorg/announcements
<Lure> kmon: I would agree that announcements should be just on kubuntu.org
<kmon> I'm editing the page
<kmon> and I've merge your page with mine
<Lure> kmon: this might be left-over from the times kubuntu.org was not used as much
<kmon> check them
<kmon> please
<kmon> :)
* Lure is checking...
<Lure> great
<Lure> I think we can add more (Tonio_'s, kubuntu.de...) if we feel that wider audience is needed
<kmon> yes
<kmon> that's one thing I added to next kubuntu meeting
<kmon> a central place for updated software
<kmon> if we can't have a central repo
<kmon> at least a page somewhere
<Lure> kmon: yep, you should change meeting agent and link to this page
<kmon> makes sense?
<Lure> a lot!
<kmon> :)
<andred> does anybody know if and when the custom request section of ShipIt will open?
<kmon> I've cleaned a bit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<kmon> but there are more things which I don't like
<kmon> like the pages section
<kmon> it's like a "thow everyting here"
<Lure> kmon: I would separate Pages at least to Users and Developers
<marseillai_> Lure: with amarok 1.4 can you use dynamic playlist with suggest mode?
<Lure> marseillai_: I am not heavy amarok user...
<Lure> (yet ;-)
<marseillai_> oki
<marseillai_> so bug added on amarok 1.4
<marseillai_> odyx has the same
<jpatrick> Lure: ha
<Lure> jpatrick: hi
<jpatrick> amaroK roks
<toma> morning
<jpatrick> toma: afternoon
<Lure> toma: hi
<kmon> Lure: I've made some cleanninng here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<kmon> and added a point in the agenda about it
<kmon> I think we should create a documentation team
<kmon> for kubuntu
<kmon> or at least ask for help to ubuntu team
<kmon> the main kubuntu page in the wiki is a mess
<kmon> it needs lots of love
<Lure> kmon: better and agree that it needs more love...
<kmon> and there are many page in the wiki which are outdated
<mornfall> anyone seen Riddell today? :)
<Lure> mornfall: I think that all distro guys are taking a weekend-off after Dapper release... ;-)
<mornfall> Lure: possible :)
<mornfall> well if anyone with enough karma could ask for libapt-front-dev sync unstable->edgy i'd be glad for that :-)
<mornfall> libtagcoll as well
<Lure> mornfall: I think only Riddell and raphink can do such things...
<mornfall> but it can wait till work-week
<toma> 'Please add these 3 characters at the end of your comments @SIG@'. <- am i the only one puzzled by that sentence?
<Lure> toma: I think this is just Wiki macro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnPageCreation
<toma> Lure: but aren't that 5 characters?
<jpatrick> yeah...
<Lure> toma: yes ;-) (didn't notice - lol)
<toma> ;-)
<toma> Hobbsee: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Lure> Hobbsee: welcome back
<Hobbsee> toma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> thanks lure :)
* Hobbsee wasnt expecting that kind of welcome - but it's nice :D
<kmon_> Czessi: ping?
<Hobbsee> hi kmon_ 
<kmon_> hi Hobbsee
<kmon_> I've fiddle a bit with your meeting point in the agenda
<kmon_> I hope you don't mind
<mornfall> Riddell: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept/kubuntu/adept_2.1.tar.gz
<Czessi> kmon_: pong
<kmon_> hi
<Czessi> Hi
<kmon_> you're the one in charge of kubuntu.de packages?
<Czessi> yes
<kmon_> oh, nice
<kmon_> would you ming if I add your repo in here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuAdditionalRepositories ?
<kmon_> s/ming/mind
<Hobbsee> hey Czessi :)
* Hobbsee recognises the nick, having grabbed a couple of sources of packages for there before
<Czessi> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Czessi: can i ask a really stupid question?
<Czessi> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> Czessi: why work on a separate repo, when you could just work towards one set of repos?  eg, the amarok 1.4 packages have been on kubuntu.org for a while - yet they're replicated at your site as well.  i may be wrong, but it seems like double the aroumd of work for the same amount of output.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I also made amarok 1.4 packages
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: were they the ones on kubuntu.org, or another lot again?
<jpatrick> another lot
<Hobbsee> same question then.  why?
<jpatrick> cos Riddell wasn't here at the time it was released
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<Czessi> Hobbsee: i have put the latest amarok packages in my repo befor kubuntu.org has do that (since sep 05). i also build amarok 1.4 packages for breezy
<jpatrick> it was the beta-2 release, http://tiber.tauware.de/~jpatrick/debs/amarok1.4-beta2/
<Hobbsee> Czessi: so i saw :)
<Hobbsee> Czessi: got any kopete 0.12 packages done?
<Czessi> Hobbsee: and other package i'll upload to revu
* Hobbsee suspects that as long as the packages pass quality control, Riddell is happy to stick most things up on kubuntu.org
<Czessi> Hobbsee: I'll build kopete packages this evenig or tomorrow
<Hobbsee> and if they dont pass quality control - well, will they be breaking other peoples systems accidently?
* kmon_ thinks hobbsee is right and it's the proper wat
<kmon_> s/wat/way
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to bring this up in the meetings
<kmon_> Hobbsee: yes
<kmon_> it's part of my meeting point
<Hobbsee> tha'ts what i thought.
<Hobbsee> kmon_: excellent :)
<kmon_> Hobbsee: I can't talk privately, my nick is not registered
* Hobbsee notes that kmon_ is not a registered nick.  hmm.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> at all?
<kmon_> I'm lazy
<kmon_> xD
<Hobbsee> hehe.  very.
<Hobbsee> memoserv doesnt work for unregged people.  plus you cant talk if the channel is +r +m or whatever else.
<toma> kmon_: registering a nick is a one liner, you can handle that
<kmon_> hehe
<Hobbsee> kmon_: oh, that i dont mind?  no, not at all.
<kmon_> does nick identification work in konversation?
<kmon_> last time I tried it didn't
<kmon_> maybe it was me
<Hobbsee> kmon_: yes
* Hobbsee auto identifies when signing in
<Hobbsee> kmon_: stick the p/w in the server section, under password
<kmon_> and it's integrated in kwallet?
<Hobbsee> i dont know about that - i dont use kwallet
<kmon_> kwallet rocks
<marseillai_> no it's not
<Hobbsee> well...i do....i just dont have that section passworded, as my entire machine is passworded, and i always lock the screen when going afk.
<mornfall> Hobbsee: password on kwallet protects the data also against reboot->singleuser->get data from drive
<mornfall> Hobbsee: unlike the password on your machine
<Hobbsee> mornfall: that is true.
<Hobbsee> mornfall: fortunately, my parents have no clue how to use linux :P
<mornfall> laptops are somewhat more susceptible to this :-)
<Hobbsee> true...
<Hobbsee> and this is a laptop
<kmon_> for edgy I would love to have 15 minutes password remembering feature in kdesu
<kmon_> and the fade background trick
<kmon_> that gksu has
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: how about kopete?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: ftbfs.
<Hobbsee> ah, error in the make section that i havent figured out yet...
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: I just have compiled it 
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: yay :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: does it work nicely?
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: but without jingle support
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: it can work
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: true...
<Hobbsee> good
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: need I do something for you  :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: sure :)  create the repo version?
<Hobbsee> actually, i think Czessi's doing it as well.
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: okey, I'd package it now
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: i can send you what i've got, so far...if you want.  but i'm stuck :P
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: I'd appreciate  :)
<Hobbsee_> freeflying|away: sure.  where to?
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee_: my mail zhengpeng-hou   kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee_> freeflying|away: sent
<Hobbsee_> bugger.
<jpatrick> ...
<Hobbsee_> silly gmail refuses to send a 13 mb file...
<jpatrick> upload it somewhere
<Hobbsee_> freeflying|away: slowly sending :)
<Hobbsee_> got it under the 10mb limit, or whatever it is
<Hobbsee_> jpatrick: that'd be even worse - i have nowhere to upload, and my upload limit is very small
<Hobbsee_> jpatrick: that'd be even worse - i have nowhere to upload, and my upload limit is very slow
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee_:  just need debian direction
<jpatrick> Hobbsee_: send to me, and I'll upload
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: bah.  good point.
<toma> kubuntu.org/people/~hobbsee ?
<freeflying|away> toma: we all haven't account on kubuntu.org
<toma> ow
<Hobbsee_> toma: i wish!
<toma> could be part of the membership
<Hobbsee_> freeflying|away: right.  debian dir sent
<freeflying|away> toma: at leat for motus
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee_: okey, thanks
<Hobbsee__> freeflying|away: yeah, but i'm not a motu :P
<Hobbsee> right.
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee__: haha, you are KC
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: good point.  maybe that'd work
* Hobbsee pokes Riddell with a pitchfork
<jpatrick> that's evil
<Hobbsee> seeing as REVU isnt really the place for that kind of stuff
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: hmm?
<jpatrick> pitchfork..
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: better than a flaming torch.
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee__: add it to next kubuntu meeting  :)
<Hobbsee> and that certificate fixed!
* jpatrick cleans his room
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hmm?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is there a possibility of getting upload rights to kubuntu.org?  like to put files temporarily or something?
<Hobbsee> eg kubuntu.org/people/~hobbsee
<Hobbsee> like they do for the ubuntu site?
<Riddell> people.ubuntu.com is badly named, it's only for canonical employees
<Hobbsee__> ah okay
<toma> get us a contract then ;-)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> couldnt tell if it was employees, or motu's, or what...
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: why use cdbs? 
<jpatrick> freeflying|away: cos it rocks
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: because kdenetwork does
<freeflying|away> hehe
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: and because i tend to understand cdbs more than debhelper
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: debhelper is clearer than cdbs
<Hobbsee> i never said which was clearer :P  i said which i understood better :P
<Hobbsee> but true
<uniq> cdbs makes debian/rules smaller :)
<Hobbsee> exactly :)
* Riddell goes
<Hobbsee> bye Riddell 
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: debhelper may be understood more easier than cdbs
<Hobbsee> true.
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: so, recommend using debhelper  :)
<Hobbsee> bleck.
* Hobbsee still finds cdbs easier :P
<freeflying|away> :(
<uniq> cdbs is nice. It feels cleaner if you don't run into problems.
<jpatrick> freeflying|away: cdbs > debhelper
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: where are those patch from?
<freeflying|away> jpatrick:  :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: which?  oh, kdenetwork - where kopete 0.11 is
<Hobbsee> i took out the other couple - seems that one doesnt work, and the other one is fixed in kopete 0.12 anyway
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure that all of it's right - just take whatever is of use
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: without those patches, it can be compiled 
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: okay
<uniq> hobbsee: are you packaging kopete 0.12? 
<Hobbsee> uniq: freeflying is, at the moment, i think
<uniq> ok.. i am too :)
* Hobbsee should compile it without those patches
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: you'd add the kubuntu's
<Hobbsee> i left the kubuntu .po one in
<uniq> 0.12 ftbfs with yahoo support here. syntax error in kopete/protocols/yahoo/libkyahoo/yahoobuddyiconloader.cpp
<Hobbsee> uniq: same thing?  excellent.
<uniq> that's without any patches.
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: change to debhelper 
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: mmm okay
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: if you've got it, there's no point in me finishing it off - no point in duplicating the same work
<uniq> no point in trippeling the work either :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<uniq> so i'll go do something else.
<Hobbsee> uniq: there are plenty of thigns to package, if you wanted to
<uniq> I usually don't have time.
<Hobbsee> uniq: wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
* jpatrick goes to update some packages
<Hobbsee> Czessi: dont worry about kopete 0.12 packages, for dapper at least - freeflying|away's got them :)
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: so there will be kopete 0.12 from kubuntu.org?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: so it seems :)
<Czessi> Hobbsee: ok :)
<apachelogger> k :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: when can i test those packages?
* Hobbsee wants to see kopete 0.12 in action!
<apachelogger> freeflying|away: compiles with jingle support on dapper? (libortp dep)
* uniq too
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: is that the dep for jingle support?  nice :)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> though only one special version is supported
<Hobbsee> well...one's still better than none :)
<apachelogger> Tm_T told me that it builds with dapper libortp (but that's already some months ago)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: ah okay :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: do you happen to have a breezy pbuilder?
* apachelogger has one ;-)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: cool
<apachelogger> still no go for dapper on my machine - and my dapper server unreachable :S
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: right, so if freeflying either publishes the source wherever he finds to host it, then you can build the dapper source, and see if it builds on breezy?
<Hobbsee> and fix/change it however?
<apachelogger> sure
<Hobbsee> suppose anyone can do that, they dont need a breezy pbuilder to do it
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<apachelogger> well, kopete 0.12 builds just fine, I'm running SVN for months
<Hobbsee> true :)
<Hobbsee> but compiling, and stuff in repos doesnt seem to be so easy..
<freeflying|away> apachelogger: you may mail me the source tarball
<apachelogger> freeflying|away: I don't package svn
<apachelogger> still to lazy to write me a script ;-)
<apachelogger> *too 
<freeflying|away> apachelogger: only debian direction need
<apachelogger> freeflying|away: huh?
<Hobbsee> s/direction/directory
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: the word you want is directory :P
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: heh, silly my spoken English
* apachelogger does not have a debian dir :P
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: :)
<apachelogger> as I said - I don't package svn - so no debian dir needed
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: dose konversation support spell check
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: not that i've seen
<apachelogger> only kopete
<Hobbsee> yeah
<apachelogger> konvi needs developers
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: want to join the team?  :P
<Hobbsee> sho_'s very nice :)
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: my development skills are somewhere at -10 :P
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: hehe, about like mine.  great.
* freeflying|away 'd use conversation, it can support spell cjeck
<apachelogger> not counting my ruby skills :D
* Hobbsee is better at the organisation area, not the coding area, per se.
* apachelogger still hasn't found the bug in the amarok-nightly script
<freeflying|away> s/cjeck/check
<jpatrick> I don't really like ruby
<Hobbsee> hey danimo 
<kwwii> howdy all
<apachelogger> jpatrick: nothing's better  than ruby :P
<apachelogger> heya kwwii
<apachelogger> jpatrick: gonna do a planet system in ruby - one day - in far far away feature ;-)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: i prefer  python
<apachelogger> jpatrick: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/User:Apachelogger/Train
* apachelogger never got used to python
<jpatrick> apachelogger: License not yet decided... :/
<apachelogger> jpatrick: I tend to use MIT license
<apachelogger> but free it will be ;-)
<jpatrick> ok
<danimo> heya Hobbsee
<danimo> hi kwwii
<danimo> are there backports for xorg 7.1 available for dapper?
<Hobbsee> danimo: i'm not sure...i suspect those devs finally went and had a holiday...
<danimo> Hobbsee: back, holiday... :)
<Hobbsee> that's if they havent passed out from shock, over getting a holiday..
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: it's just about getting sober after release party :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> night all
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: if you could email me with where you've got that uploaded, i'd be glad to test it out :)  hobbsee@k.o
<Hobbsee> or @u.c, take your pick.
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: okey, it's coming :) I'll upload to http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/packages
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> is anyone else experiencing an extremely slow amarok since the update to the new KDE (Amarok 1.4.0) ?
<Flosoft> especially loading songs
<apokryphos> Flosoft: #kubuntu for support and questions
* kmon_ leaves
* toma is impressed by keytouch
<_Sime_> toma: I think sebas may have once been in contact with the keytough guy.
<toma> _Sime_: ok, would be great in guidance
<toma> _Sime_: did something come out of it?
<_Sime_> toma: you've got mail.
<_Sime_> it is from a while back.
<_Sime_> read about the end of the mail.
<jpatrick> when does edgy open?
<apachelogger> 6-7 afaik
<jpatrick> damn
<_Sime_> toma: if someone was interested in doing a kind of port of KDE/guidance, then Marvin offered to  help out a bit.
<toma> _Sime_: excellent, just read it
<_Sime_> toma: do you want to have a go at it? :-)
<toma> _Sime_: i'm tempted to say yes, but i don't know anything about python.
<_Sime_> toma: you know enough about Qt/KDE. That's the biggest part. Python is trivia to learn.
<_Sime_> toma: esp. if you know something else like C++ before.
<_Sime_> toma: you are already busy with keyboard stuff in RSIbreak, or not??
<toma> _Sime_: not really, just polling for activity from the screensaver lib.
<toma> so you suggest modifying keytouch to fit guidance, or start from scratch?
<_Sime_> I don't know what keytouch is written in, or how it works. but...
<_Sime_> you have to keep in mind that these kinds of apps are >75% GUI code. A lot of the time it is easier to start from scratch.
<_Sime_> the hard parts, like dealing with the bugs etc in the keyboard layer, have already been solved I assume.
<toma> _Sime_: ok, let me think about, browse through the code and see if I can and want to do it.
<_Sime_> toma: cool. That's reasonable. You'll also have to figure out how it would fit into what KDE already has now.
<toma> hmm, yes.
<MidMark> Hi to all
<MidMark> I have noticed a strange bug in kde 3.5.2: if you go in fullscreen mode with any program (ex. kaffeine) and then back to windowed the [X]  on upper right corner is in a different position, in fact if you go with mouse in the upper-right corner you cannot close the program
<MidMark> of course the window should be maximized
<MidMark> is it kde specific or kubuntu theme specific?
<abattoir> Riddell: hello. oem-config on the link you gave me yesterday does not seem to be 'complete'.
<abattoir> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/oem-config/mainline/menu/ for eg.
<abattoir> does not contain files that the oem-config package on main contains
<linuxmonkey> nixternal: you up?
<ctothej> i need some help compiling a simple program. 
<ctothej> in kdevelop
<ctothej> when i try to build my project, i am given a dialogue box that says "There is noMakefile in this directory and no configure script for this project. Run automaek & friends and configure first?"
<ctothej> When i click "Run Them", i get an error
<ctothej> aclocal: configure.in: 8: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library
<nixternal> whats up linuxmonkey?
<ctothej> make: *** [all]  Error 1
<ctothej> any suggestions?
<toma> ctothej: wrong channel. Better try #kde-devel
<ctothej> toma: thanks
<verwilst_> hellow!
<verwilst_> is the cups printing thingy fixed?
<verwilst_> i see all those "we cannot print!" stuffs in reviews
<verwilst_> but i can print fine here
<verwilst_> has there been an updated package since dapper final?
<kmon> hi
<kmon> verwilst_: AFAIK not yet
<verwilst_> then why can i print? :p
<kmon> if you have problems with printing the best you can do is file a bug
<kmon> oh
<kmon> well, then I don't know
<kmon> :)
<verwilst_> it's just that i have to reinstall some people i know their pc
<verwilst_> which still has hoary
<verwilst_> and if their printer will stop working, it's gonna be a bummer ;)
<jeroenvrp> help, all my toolbar-icons are gone
<jeroenvrp> whatever I do, they are not displayed
<MidMark> Riddell: ping
<MidMark> why there is access manager when this menu is completely unuseful in kubuntu?
<Riddell> MidMark: hi
<MidMark> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> what's that?
<MidMark> the login manager in system settings... why there is that icon when no effects are shown in the login screen?
<MidMark> I mean: the effects are shown only if theme is off isn't?
<Riddell> kdm doesn't do effects with gdm themes
<MidMark> the login screen is gdm?
<MidMark> in kubuntu?
<Riddell> the theme spec is called gdm
<MidMark> but in kubuntu it isn't kdm the login screen by default?
<MidMark> Riddell: don't want to bother you sorry...
<MidMark> My page is always updated: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperWhatStillNeedsAConsole
<MidMark> any tips are appreciated
<linuxmonkey> wassup riddell
<linuxmonkey> thanx for that info you gave me yesterday
<nixternal> i know #kubuntu...but has anyone in here installed kubuntu on a raid0 stripe using the text install disk?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-28
<DaSkreech> ok
<fdoving> nite
<DaSkreech> night
<DaSkreech> mhb, ryanakca: ping anyone use KDE4?
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: not actively
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: why? I have it installed...
<DaSkreech> They redid the menu to F.d.o
<DaSkreech> I'm rading annma's blog
<DaSkreech> reading
<ryanakca> F.d.o? link?
<DaSkreech> http://annma.blogspot.com/2007/05/fantastic-place.html
<ryanakca> cool
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> Don't think it helps with the System Settings argument now that I think about it though :-)
<DaSkreech> when is the next kubuntu-meeting ?
<giangy> DaSkreech: 31/05
<DaSkreech> ok
<giangy> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<giangy> (30th 21:00 UTC..)
<DaSkreech> Oh that's wikied :0
<marseillai_> if i've well understad it will have to be change
<marseillai_> xubuntu guy are allready in u-meeting at this time
<marseillai_> fdoving: still there ?
<marseillai_> good night
<DaSkreech> Night
<nixternal> hey, you guys see the BasKet dev quit? no more development work w/o any new devs
<DaSkreech> nixternal: what?
<nixternal> kde-apps
<nixternal> the latest basket update has a changelog, read it
* DaSkreech goes into a run-around-in-circles-panic
<nixternal> http://basket.kde.org/news.php
<nixternal> there you go
* nixternal waits
* DaSkreech gets dizzy and falls down
<nixternal> lol
<ryanakca> eeegad!
<DaSkreech> that  sucketh
<ryanakca> nixternal: well, you're relearning C++, and you have a knowledge of Qt, don't you?
<nixternal> ryanakca: I have no clue what you are talking about
* nixternal crawls into the nixcave
<ryanakca> hehehehe
<nixternal> haha
<DaSkreech> nixternal: who does basket?
<nixternal> you do now!
<nixternal> I sent them an email on your behalf
<nixternal> I really don't know who does it
<n8k99> DaSkreech: do you mean upstream or in Kubunt?
<DaSkreech> upstream
<n8k99> help> about basket
<DaSkreech> in vista
<n8k99> ah ha!
<n8k99> hang on
<ace_>  <ace_> Multihead question...
<ace_> [20:17]  <ace_> I was used in kubuntu dapper. when I click on an application to open it, and move the mouse to a certain screen
<ace_> [20:17]  <ace_> (I have 3)
<ace_> [20:17]  <ace_> that the application would open in that screen, it seems with Feisty, that feature is lost.
<ace_> [20:17]  <ace_> Any comments ?
<n8k99> DaSkreech: Sebastien Laout is the author
<n8k99> slaout@linux62.org
<DaSkreech> thanks
<n8k99> your welcome
<DaSkreech> your'e
<DaSkreech> :-)
<ace_> my question is already answered on #kde
<ace_> thanx, see ya later!
<DaSkreech> bye
<DaSkreech> What was it?
<Hobbsee> morning all!
<jjesse> evening Hobbsee
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!!!
<Hobbsee> :)
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
<Hobbsee> aww, basket dev is retiring
<DaSkreech> Hi Jucato
<n8k99> its morning over there already?!?
<Jucato> ey hi DaSkreech
<Jucato> Hobbsee: wha? and they just released 1.0.2 :(
<jjesse> @time sydney
<ubotu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: May 28 2007, 11:37:59 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 1 day
* Jucato wonders where Hobbsee got the news :(
<DaSkreech> Jucato: yeah
<DaSkreech> httphttp://basket.kde.org/news.php
<DaSkreech> http://basket.kde.org/news.php
<Jucato> still no news from Mez?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> I'm pondering mailing him
<Jucato> eeek... poor basket :(
<DaSkreech> he doesn't normally vanish for over a week
* Jucato also wonders what happened to Mez....
<Hobbsee> Jucato: basket rss feed
<Jucato> just when I was getting curious about the results of the basket usability studies :(
<DaSkreech> #kde was thinking that maybe it can be redone as a plasmoid
<DaSkreech> #plasma was thinking more of turning it to a dataengine
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Well they are there
<Hobbsee> sounds interesting
<DaSkreech> He's setting up a grea tstage for the work to continue
<Jucato> basket? isn't it a bit too big to be a plasmoid/dataengine? hm...
<Jucato> oh well... I wish them the best... it's the only thing I can do right now :)
<jjesse>  bummer i thought basket was great, but havne't used too much of it in a long time
<Jucato> it's becoming one of the KDE killer apps I think... but still missing some features for me personally, and a bit "big". but it's cool :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: both were thinking of refactoring
<DaSkreech> Jucato: We should have a list of KDE killer apps :0
<jjesse> katapult
<DaSkreech>  which remonds me
<Jucato> yeah!! :)
<DaSkreech>  how long has qtparted been dead?
<Jucato> katapult is one of my killer apps :)
<jjesse> by far my best used and most missed app back when iu'm in windows
<RadiantFire> basket is great now that it can save/backup
<Jucato> jjesse: might want to take a look at Launchy
<DaSkreech> RadiantFire: well danny is going to mention it in the commit digest tomorrow
<DaSkreech> I'm thinking about making a section on the wiki to help organize it
<Jucato> jjesse: http://www.launchy.net/
<DaSkreech>  So we can put all our eggs in it
<DaSkreech> ...
<DaSkreech> I apologize :-(
<jjesse> Jucato: thanks i will
<Jucato> in someways, it's a bit better than Katapult :P
<Jucato> woot they're planning note connectors for basket, ala kdissert!! I've been wanting this :(
<DaSkreech> can't be
<jjesse> can they make it a replace of one note?
<Jucato> can't be what?
<Jucato> jjesse: maybe even better. maybe...
<DaSkreech> Better
<DaSkreech> katapult is open source
<Jucato> DaSkreech: read the link. Launchy is too
<Jucato> except that it's only on Windows
<DaSkreech> How did I miss that? :-)
<Jucato> katapult zealotry :P
<Jucato> Mez knows about Launchy as well.  one of the apps he took a look at
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I can tell you one thing that makes Launchy better than Katapult. Like Quicksilver, it displays multiple hits
<DaSkreech> Well Yeah Katapult is a clone :)
<jjesse> i just wish basket could replace one note
<jjesse> that product is sweeeeeeet
<DaSkreech> I'm torn though
<DaSkreech> Course this is a convo for #katapult
<Jucato> DaSkreech: it's a clone-in-progress
<DaSkreech> What does one note do?
<jjesse> in one note i can create tasks, appointments, etc and link right to outlook along w/ creating notebooks to better organize my thoughts
<jjesse> also i can use handwriting when i'm on a tablet for one note
* n8k99 plays a one-note samba!
<Jucato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OneNote
<jjesse> and the desktop search can search both handwritten and text
<Jucato> basket is mentioned as an alternative :)
<n8k99> but i want my handwriting!!1one
<Jucato> oh btw, compared to OneNote, I don't think Basket is quite good at handling loooong text
<Jucato> there's a noticeable delay/lag when typing in long text
<jjesse> as an alternative butg i could never get it to work well enough to replace one note
<DaSkreech> jjesse: well making basket a dataengine for plasma might help that
* jjesse is confused by dataengine and plasma
<nixternal> jjesse: you see ryanakca's point on switching to bzr?
<nixternal> I would like to separate the projects truthfully
<jjesse> nixternal: who wouldn't
<jjesse> whhy do you think i seperated adept docs
<DaSkreech> how confused?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: i guess  i don't quite understand the terms plasma and dataengine and how it would make things better
<Jucato> dataengine = a backend that can be used as a source for plasmoids
<Jucato> slightly analogous to meters in superkaramba I guess
<ryanakca> nixternal: ping me when you get to look at that KMail howto...
* ryanakca --> Zzzz
<nixternal> roger
<Hobbsee> yay, kmail
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KMailGPGAgent ... I just have to fix the second script
<ryanakca> it isn't displaying properly
* Jucato sets a cronjob to repeatedly ping ryanakca every 5 mins for no reason...
* ryanakca sets Jucato on /ignore
<ryanakca> :P
<Jucato> smart :)
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Yeah Plasma is a Pillar of KDE4 :)
<DaSkreech> it runs on dataengines
<jjesse> oh yeah
<Hobbsee> wow, pinentry is cool!
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: btw, it's gnupg-agent
<Jucato> hm.. where does ubotu get it's package info factoid? just want to correct one (QT instead of Qt :P)
<Hobbsee> packages.ubuntu.com i think
<Jucato> ah ok.. hehe I'm a bit picky :P
<Jucato> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/qtparted :D
<DaSkreech> Probably packages.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> which in turn is dictated by the description(s) in each source package's debian/control
<crimsun> that's ultimately where the fix should be made
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> oh well, just a minor typo I noticed. no big deal. :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ha ha derefrencing anyone?
<Jucato> trying to dereference my brain... *brain seems to yield NULL :/
<DaSkreech> On deref too many
<DaSkreech> Ctrl=Z Ctrl+Z!!
<Jucato> put it into the background? O.o
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :) GUI vs CLI round 45 Fight!
<RadiantFire> anybody out there?
<nixternal> nope
<RadiantFire> that was miraculously unhelpful
<nixternal> lol
<RadiantFire> because now I know that noone is out there
<nixternal> hahahaha
<crimsun> ask a miraculously unhelpful question, get a miraculously unhelpful answer.
<nixternal> crimsun: but if you ask me any type of question, more than likely you will get that miraculously unhelpful answer ;p
<Jucato> and start a miraculously unhelpful conversation :)
<RadiantFire> anyway, i got bored and decided I would play with kdebase, and I managed to do something that might be useful with the kdesu dialog, I took a screenshot, its at http://home.comcast.net/~dzeigler7/kdesu_modification.png
<RadiantFire> i was wondering if this would be considered worthwhile, and if so, who should I contact?
<Jucato> hm.. mhb has done something similar, but without removing the "Command" field which Riddell would like to keep
<nixternal> looks good
* Jucato goes check logs
<Jucato> RadiantFire: from mhb http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thenewupdaterjo1.png
<Jucato> RadiantFire: you should probably contact mhb since he's interested in the same thing.
<Jucato> just my guess :)
<RadiantFire> that would make sens
<Hobbsee> wow, taht's nice!
<RadiantFire> his seems shineyer
<RadiantFire> I shall make contact with him when he returns
<DaSkreech> Jucato: does the command field have parameters on it?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: depends on the app being launched I guess
<DaSkreech> yeah
<DaSkreech>  well I'm off to bed
<n8k99> purdy
* Jucato is off to lunch
* n8k99 is off his rocker
* DaSkreech throws a pillow in the rocker and catches a nap
* Jucato throws the rocker :)
* Jucato throws the rocker... with DaSkreech in it, of course :P
<DaSkreech> YOU WERE GOIng off to lu.....
<RadiantFire> that would be somewhat heavy
<Jucato> adrenaline :)
<DaSkreech> *distant splosh sound*
<Jucato> ok really gone :)
<RadiantFire> i hate jetlag
<giangy> 'morning
<RadiantFire> good morning
<_marseillais> hi
<Hobbsee> heya
<_marseillais> morning Hobbsee
<_marseillais> it's allready afternoon for you no ?
<Hobbsee> almost 5pm
<Hobbsee> which means i need to be at work soon
* Jucato wonders what this "thing" called "work" is...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's a place where i tell people to get off the phone to their friends, etc.
<Jucato> hehe bossy Hobbsee :)
<Jucato> oooh they rhyme!!
<Hobbsee> and explain to them what "incompetence" means
<Hobbsee> kinda.  but if you're being paid to do a task, then that means that you should...y'know...actually...do it?
<Jucato> exactly!
* Jucato loves not being paid to do a task he doesn't want... yet...
<Hobbsee> not be on the phone to your friends, etc
* _marseillais is in trainee
<Hobbsee> and be responsible - if you eat some crappy highly-processed food, put it in the horrible microwave, it's probably going to give you a stomach ache, yes.
<_marseillais> is not payed and he has to work more that anyone in this desk
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> _marseillais: ah that's even worse than not working at all :/
<Hobbsee> therefore, i wont be terribly sympathetic when you complain, dont wish to do you work, and want to go home
<Hobbsee> yeah :(  ugh
<_marseillais> and i can't say them what is incompetence
<Hobbsee> i probably shouldnt
<Hobbsee> but you have to say *something* when they do something really really stupid.
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, i've tried and give up after two months
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> i suspect it's the boss' right.
<_marseillais> nows i do my work, nothing more, and apply to job offer
<_marseillais> looks for a job
<Hobbsee> not that i can tell my boss that he's throwing a tantrum like a 3 year old, or something.
<Hobbsee> heh, yep
* _marseillais looks in open source if possible
<Hobbsee> meh.  jobs
* Hobbsee has the problem that she's at uni for most of the australian working week.
<Hobbsee> just due to the course load
<Hobbsee> whereas i can do kubuntu stuff at any time - the odd hours are better
* Hobbsee --> work
<jonasp> Hey, when doing a kernel update wouldn't it be usefull for a normal user to get a message telling him that the update will not be finished until he reboots his computer?
<Riddell> nixternal: no FDL for kubuntu docs now?
<fdoving> jonasp: yes, ubuntu does that. it is usefull, then also have an icon sitting in the systray reminding the user.
<Riddell> jonasp: it's part of this spec https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGutsyAdept
<Riddell> "Implement the upgrade hooks described in [WWW]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InteractiveUpgradeHooks in adept_notifier."
<jonasp> fdoving, Riddell: okay, that's nice.
<Riddell> jonasp: volunteers to implement it welcome :)
<_marseillais> boh!
<_marseillais> why creating my homepage on wiki.kubuntu.org send an email to several people?
<gnomefreak> dont kernel updates do that already?
<fdoving> _marseillais: they subscribe to all changes to the wiki.
<fdoving> gnomefreak: only in gnome.
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> i thought there was a restart notifier in the kicker for some reason
<fdoving> might be, but it's the gnome-one.
<gnomefreak> i see
<jonasp> When are the hooks created? During the upgrade process of a certain package?
<fdoving> yes.
<fdoving> that's how i understand https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InteractiveUpgradeHooks
<jonasp> so the hook files are created on kubuntu, too?
<fdoving> yes, should be.
<fdoving> not sure what checks are used before creating them.. but yeah.
<jonasp> okay so the directory "/var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/" would be the one to use for even for kubuntu
<jonasp> -for
<fdoving> it would be wise to use the same directories and hooks, that way we don't need all maintainers to add support for our way of doing this.
<fdoving> which reminds me, we should somehow make our /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ configs not override the ubuntu ones, rather change them. diverting the ubuntu files out of the way with our update-notifier package.
<jonasp> Okay, looks like i.e. utf8-migration-tool creates a hook-file in "/var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/". But I don't get how kernel updates do that.
<Riddell> in their postinst script?
<jonasp> I'm not that familiar with packages and their installation. Could you point to some information I could read?
<fdoving> jonasp: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-maintainerscripts.html
<kristina> hi, where do I find the gpg key for the kde4packages?
<Riddell> kristina: if I signed them it'll be from the same place as my key for kde 3 packages http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<kristina> Riddel: got it, tnx
<marseillai> jonasp: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/ is a good start
<marseillai> Riddell: thanks for your revu and sorry for missing the patch name in changelog
<Riddell> it's just a personal preference of mine
<marseillai> and i agree with it
<marseillai> just i forgot
<marseillai> :$
<marseillai> Riddell: anyway thanks :)
<marseillai> and since two days i use it it's really a nice feature
<Hobbsee> hi all
<\sh> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<RadiantFire> hmmm
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, you don't know what to do? you are in an annoying moment ?
<_marseillais> :p
* _marseillais try
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: sorry?
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, no just to see if you have time and if you are looking for something to revu
<_marseillais> :)
<_marseillais> allready one advocate
<_marseillais> in case of : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5305
* Jucato gives Hobbsee something to drink to try cool/calm her down :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm perfectly calm
<Jucato> ok, that's good :)
<RadiantFire> heh
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee_
<Hobbsee> ty
<Hobbsee> stupid ISP
<RadiantFire> :-(
<RadiantFire> that happens to me too alot
<Jucato> there was a netsplit too... :/
<RadiantFire> lovely
* marseillai apply to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members :)
<Jucato> see you on thursday/friday :)
<RadiantFire> Jucato: still there?
<Jucato> hm?
* Jucato is about to go to catch CSI. be back in an hour
<RadiantFire> just wondering if you happened to know mhb's e-mail address. it would seem better than idling on the off chance he comes back
<Hobbsee> RadiantFire: launchpad will
<marseillai> Jucato, it's not a muto apply isn't it ???
<marseillai> just kubuntu-member
<RadiantFire> launchpad was miraculously unhelpful
<marseillai> apacheLAGger, there ?
<manchicken> Finally, some hacking time.
<Hobbsee> RadiantFire: martin.bohm@kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> RadiantFire: https://launchpad.net/~martin.bohm
<Hobbsee> RadiantFire: search was unhelpful, yes.
<RadiantFire> i guess I searched for the wrong thing
* RadiantFire goes and feels sheepish
<manchicken> Looks like there's a fat kernel update today.
<Hobbsee> RadiantFire: i looked up kubuntu-members and went thru there :)
<RadiantFire> oh
<RadiantFire> thank you Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problem
<apacheLAGger> marseillai: ahoy!
<marseillai> yop apacheLAGger
<marseillai> yesterday i read your blog
<marseillai> and saw you are working on maxemumtvguide
<marseillai> apacheLAGger, but it's there http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5305
<apacheLAGger> marseillai: yeah, just noticed it today
<marseillai> now i just need one more advocate
* apacheLAGger got an complaint :P
<apacheLAGger> ok
<apacheLAGger> marseillai: control file description: QT is written Qt ... QT = QuickTime
<apacheLAGger> plus
<apacheLAGger> there is a library issue
<apacheLAGger> which is why I didn't upload mtvg yet
<marseillai> the librarie is lintian issue ?
<apacheLAGger> by default it installs into /usr/lib, while it should go into /usr/lib/kde3
<marseillai> mmmmmmmmmmmm gpocentek and mr_pouit told me it's not a problem
<apacheLAGger> ok
<apacheLAGger> marseillai: please add a TODO to have a look at this for future versions
<marseillai> but i can change it quite easily
<apacheLAGger> I mailed upstream to update the admin dir
<marseillai> oki no problem
<apacheLAGger> marseillai: well, not by the most lovely way of changing the sources ;-)
<apacheLAGger> that would need new makefiles
<apacheLAGger> though the admin dir is THAT old that you can't create them
<marseillai> apacheLAGger, patching makefile should do the thing
<marseillai> i've done it for smplayer
<apacheLAGger> yes, but not with such an old admin dir
<marseillai> apacheLAGger, with a patch! ;)
<marseillai> oki
<apacheLAGger> IIRC it doesn't even detect automake > 1.6 I think
<apacheLAGger> really awkward thing
<marseillai> but currently it works and motu seems to be happy with it
<marseillai> so ....
<apacheLAGger> yeah, just added a todo, advocation will not get lost ;-)
<apacheLAGger> though if I was a motu you'd get one from me :)
<apacheLAGger> nice work
<marseillai> thanks
<Arby> who looks after language-support in kubuntu?
<Arby> and can they shed any light on bug 113145?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113145 in language-support-fr "language-support-fr does not install on Feisty Fawn (7.04)." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113145
<Arby> I have confirmed the bug and it looks like something that should affect more people than it seemingly has.
<marseillai> Arby, could you come to #kubuntu-fr some times ?
<Arby> marseillai: you mean now? sure
<Arby> I didn't even know there was a #kubuntu-fr
<marseillai> now you know! :)
<Arby> marseillai: I should warn you I don't speak french, I just tested the bug :)
<marseillai> lollllll
<Arby> have you heard of anyone else with that bug?
<Arby> I'd expect it to affect a lot of people
<Arby> I'm trying to triage it
<marseillai> Arby, i'm every day in #kubuntu-fr and have never heard anyone complaining with this problem
<marseillai> but i don't see everyone
<Arby> marseillai: hmm, strange
<manchicken> OH HELL YEAH!!!!
<manchicken> That kernel update fixed my sound card trouble!
<Arby> I love it when that happens :)
<manchicken> I hate when it breaks though.
<Arby> yin to go with the yang :)
<manchicken> Yeah, but it's all ATI's fault.
<manchicken> They've got their own crappy codecs on a normal soundblaster chipset.
<manchicken> atiixp wasn't really necessary.
<manchicken> But it was necessary in order to try to lock the market into ATI :)
<Arby> manchicken: do you have anything to do with adept?
<manchicken> Sometimes :)
<manchicken> Whenever it's good, not bad, that's me.
<manchicken> heh
<Arby> am I right in thinking bug 117345 is not actually a bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117345 in adept "adept locks software database if it crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117345
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> I would say so.
<Arby> the database locking is intentional?
<manchicken> I'd say we need to look into the crash, not the database lockup.
<manchicken> If you start adept as root it locks the database.
<Arby> what should I ask for infowise?
<Arby> (about to do triage)
<manchicken> Ask about the crash, not about the lock.
<Arby> if I write a response will you take a look.
<manchicken> I'm not sure how you release a lock if the OS forcibly kills the program :)
<manchicken> Sure.
<Arby> I have done it in the past
<Arby> dpkg -reconfigure or something
<Arby> need to look it up
<manchicken> Yeah, unlocking is easy.
<manchicken> But making adept release the lock when it crashes is damn-near impossible.
<Arby> any suggestions?
<manchicken> Yeah.  We should figure out why it crashed and fix that.  Tell folks to `dpkg -configure -a` whenever it crashes on them.
<manchicken> (which it doesn't do that often in my experience)
<manchicken> It may be a good idea to have a "one-click-fix" program for gutsy.  With a bunch of shell scripts that will fix stuff.
<Arby> agreed, I'm really quite a fan of adept most of the time :)
<manchicken> I think that would make things so much nicer.
<manchicken> Crikey, that's a good idea.
<manchicken> I'm gonna put that on the meeting agenda.
<Arby> I might come to this meeting then
<manchicken> That's such a good idea, I can't believe I thought of it.
<Arby> :)
<Arby> dpkg -configure -a <-- that's what I was looking for thanks
<Arby> manchicken: does adept make logs anywhere?
<manchicken> I mean, how many times do we have to tell new users who aren't comfortable with the command line to "just type this command"
<Arby> too many
<manchicken> Don't know.
<manchicken> Don't think so.
<manchicken> I've only worked mostly on the UI.
<Arby> OK no worries
<manchicken> Howdy toma.
<manchicken> Arby: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuOneClickFix
<toma> hi all
<Arby> manchicken: looking
<manchicken> It's on the agenda for 2007.05.31.
<manchicken> I'm gonna go do dishes now.
<Jucato> nice manchicken :)
<DaSkreech> mannchicken: ping me when you get back
<DaSkreech> manchicken: even
<DaSkreech> Jucato: This is going to suck :(
<Jucato> what is?
<Arby> manchicken: anything you can add to that --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/117345
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117345 in adept "adept locks software database if it crashes" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I gave my mom my computer for the week
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> well since last week
<DaSkreech> Cause she needs Windows XP for a while
<DaSkreech> So I get her laptop with Vista
<DaSkreech> Which means I'm Live Cding it for a while
<Jucato> oh...
<DaSkreech>  which means I'm gonna experiment and do a bunch of crazy stuff then get used to it
<Jucato> hehe
<DaSkreech> then go back to my old machine and miss all the new stuff :-(
<Jucato> you can install Beryl or Compiz and you won't miss a thing
<Arby> manchicken: nice idea with the OneClickFix btw
<DaSkreech> No I've decided I don't like Beryl/Compiz
<DaSkreech> kwin_composite for me :)
* DaSkreech roots for a plasma_composite :)
<Hobbsee> ty
<Arby> manchicken: although couldn't the adept use case be just a button that appears on the error message saying 'unlock database'
<Arby> </my_two_cents>
<manchicken> Arby: I suppose we could go there, but the one-click fix thing I think also needs to be a central location for one-click fixes.
<Arby> manchicken: fair enough, just a thought.
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> I don't want that idea to get lost in the adept realm.
<Arby> I have no idea about the practicalities of actually doing it
<Arby> if it could be generally applied that would be cool
<manchicken> I also see the possibility of us having some small scripts there that would present users with GUIs.
<manchicken> I would also think that every one-click fix would have some form of GUI.
<Arby> 'Crash recovery interface' sort of thing
<Arby> possibly with a short explanantion of what the button does
<Arby> would that require re-writing some error messages (e.g. adept) to point the user to the OneClickfix for that error
<Arby> ?
<manchicken> Naw, more focusing on the specific problem.
<Arby> OK, I'm just being curious :)
<manchicken> Not a problem :)
<manchicken> I'm basing this idea off of Comcast's one-click fix thingy.
<manchicken> They have several little screen that works like this.
<nixternal> Riddell: all docs are cc-by-sa :(
<yuriy> hi, stupid question, how to add a toolbar in qt4 designer?
<nixternal> yuriy: I found the only way to do it was to use the main window selection when you first started your project. otherwise you would create the title bar in code
<nixternal> widgets and what not are not supposed to have titlebars from the looks of it
<nixternal> I was just wondering the same thing recently, then I looked at some code and realized they were adding the toolbar that way (ie via code)
<nixternal> Riddell: if you want to have the Kubuntu docs GPL, you would stand a better chance than I for getting it done...I made my stance with the whole issue and that I didn't like CC because all the docs I need to work with in KDE are GFDL...
<nixternal> GFDL on the first line, not GPL
<DaSkreech> manchicken: ping
<nixternal> plus I am in talks with Debian people and they would love to share docs with us as well, but they can't because our doc project is seen as non-free by them
<manchicken> pong
<nixternal> manchicken: ping?
<nixternal> ;p
<manchicken> DROPPED
<nixternal> haha
<DaSkreech> manchicken: heard about the call for google to release their code?
<manchicken> Which code
<nixternal> DaSkreech: link!!!!
<DaSkreech> manchicken: I would assume all of it
<nixternal> Google != Open Source or Free Software...and that damn Chris NoBackbonah censored me at Flourish when I was owning him
<yuriy> nixternal: toolbar not titlebar
<nixternal> oh
<manchicken> nixternal: What now?
<nixternal> manchicken: nothing..why the hostility?
<nixternal> you live to far for me to pee in your korn flakes ;p
<DaSkreech> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070525-gpl-3-author-wants-companies-like-google-to-open-up-internal-use-patches.html
<manchicken> What now?
<DaSkreech> wondering if you had any thoughts on it
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Who said that google == Open source ?
<nixternal> Chris DiBona
<manchicken> I really hope Moglen shuts the hell up on that one.
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> Google != Open source && Google == A_COMPANY :)
<nixternal> a damn big company :)
<DaSkreech> With cooks!
<nixternal> I just wish their headhunters would leave me alone already
<manchicken> google.com != proprietary && GoogleEarth == proprietary
<nixternal> and stale twix bars
<DaSkreech> anyone else notice it's near lunch time?
<nixternal> manchicken: you buying us lunch?
<manchicken> I happen to think that Google is more bad than good, but they do put out some free software.
<manchicken> nixternal: If you give me the money, I'll buy it.
<nixternal> i.e. MySQL and Apach gets a lot of love
<DaSkreech> well they encourage free software
<nixternal> manchicken: deal!
<nixternal> oh wait
<DaSkreech>  which is good
<nixternal> that means I am buying lunch ;)
<nixternal> I buy, you fly!
<manchicken> No, it only means you're paying for lunch.
<nixternal> true
<manchicken> nixternal: We should carpool to Boston in November :)
<nixternal> oh lord, that would be one hell of a drive
<manchicken> Two days.
<nixternal> do we cut through canada, or do we stay in the states?
<nixternal> 1 day
<manchicken> 13 hours by my estimate.
<nixternal> 1 day :)
<manchicken> Stop over in Ohio or something.
<nixternal> 13 hours?
<nixternal> I thought it was longer
<yuriy> it's like a 10 hour trip to ohio..
<manchicken> Yeah.  It may be a bad estimate.
<manchicken> Naw, its only like 6-7 hours to Ohio.
<nixternal> it is 10-12 hrs to DC for me from Chicago
<manchicken> And I'm talking Columbus, OH.
<marseillai> grrrrrrrrrr
<nixternal> that is about right
<marseillai> i reboot my desktop
<yuriy> manchicken: it's 6-7 hours to some places in NY
<marseillai> and apt-get not found
<nixternal> ouch
<DaSkreech> nixternal: what did you say to Chris?
<marseillai> it doesn't boot! :s
<yuriy> ^^ toolbar in qt designer?
<Arby> marseillai: several people seem to be having boot problems with the new kernel
<nixternal> DaSkreech: I was asking him if he promotes open source so much, where are all of his contributions? and then I asked him why the APIs they release are less than the ones they use
<Arby> see bug 117314
<manchicken> Google maps estimates 16.54 hours.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117314 in linux-source-2.6.20 "latest kernel(2.6.20-16.28) update gives boot problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117314
<nixternal> and it kept going...I got a ....next question
<manchicken> My mistake.
<manchicken> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=champaign,+il+to+boston,+ma&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=27.643082,63.28125&ie=UTF8&z=5&om=1
<manchicken> That's if you came to my place.
<nixternal> manchicken: we can knock 1.5 to 2 hours off of that
<Arby> I was just about to ask about triaging it
<nixternal> so you are about right then
<nixternal> PA is the only state you need to really watch, but they typically hang out in construction zones
<DaSkreech> nixternal: microsoftian :)
<marseillai> Arby: is there a known fix ?
<manchicken> Sorry, I don't speed :)
<Arby> not that I've seen yet
<nixternal> manchicken: either do I, I just politely exploit the limit
<manchicken> More than 5mph
<nixternal> I know speed limits have 7mph fluctuation on anything over 40
<manchicken> heh
<Arby> marseillai: it seems to be problems with device IDs for most people
<nixternal> and that was done by the supreme court to stop cops from writing tickets for 1mph over
<manchicken> Actually, it may be best to go and hit up a hotel in Cleveland.
<nixternal> hit the bars?
<Arby> I think people are fixing by manually editing fstab and friends
<nixternal> they have that area by all of the warehouses and stuff
<manchicken> 2000+ miles
<DaSkreech> manchicken: wouldn't that depend on the state?
<nixternal> they have some cool places
<DaSkreech> Florida can charge you for 1 mph over
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Any state can charge you for 1mph over.
<nixternal> DaSkreech: you can get the case logs somewhere I am sure to get that over turned
<manchicken> But there is no planet on which speed detection is that accurate.
<manchicken> There are far too many variables.
<nixternal> haha, the google dude is hangin' out in chicago channel I see
<manchicken> The standing rule for most police I've met an 8mph grace.
<nixternal> he gets so mad when I talk trash about it
<nixternal> manchicken: ya same here
<manchicken> Most of the time they'll only nail you going more than 10mph
<yuriy> ah found it.
<manchicken> over
<DaSkreech> well I know that they can charge you extra on top of the fine for each mile per hour over 10 MPH above the limit
<nixternal> you can do 75 through Ohio, and pretty much PA, but when you come upon a construction zone in PA, you better do 45 or less
<DaSkreech> so a 15 MPH breakage is a seperate fine from a 16 MPH
<yuriy> 45? o_O that's scary slow
<nixternal> DaSkreech: in Illinois, 20mph over the speed limit is wreckless driving and they can arrest you
<manchicken> DaSkreech: IIRC, 15mph over could be argued reckless driving.
<DaSkreech> And it get doubled if there is a police giving out a ticket already
<manchicken> Ah.  I thought it was 15.
<yuriy> i say 85 the whole way and be careful
<nixternal> well I learned it was 20, because I got nailed by a state cop on 355 for doing 77 in a 55, and he knocked it down because he said I was driving 2mph fast enough to be taken to jail
<yuriy> 75 != speeding
<yuriy> :D
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Michigan the speed limit is 70...you do 80 the cops don't do anything, 85 they may get you, 90 your toast
<yuriy> although do people not speed as much in other states?
<nixternal> people in Chicago speed in the loop for pete's sake
<yuriy> i was going down an empty highway in NY and passing everybody going 70..
<yuriy> it was creepy almost
<marseillai> Arby: it seems fsck solves the problem
<manchicken> We need something like the motorways in Europe without speed limits :)
<nixternal> yuriy: those weren't cars, those were the Amish buggies :)
<nixternal> manchicken: Montana?
<nixternal> don't they have that now?
<manchicken> If we just had a grid of those, I'd even be okay with those being tollways.
<nixternal> IPASS
<DaSkreech> yuriy: well if it was empty and you were passing people ..... yeah that would be creepy
<Arby> marseillai: do you want to comment on the bug I linked then describing how you fixed it.
<nixternal> IFLY
<nixternal> haha
<marseillai> Arby: i tell you how i do, if it works then i let you comment! is it possible ?
<manchicken> nixternal: Did you look at my addition to the agenda?
<nixternal> to the kubuntu meeting?
<manchicken> Yup
<Arby> marseillai: not really, I don't have the bug on my system so I can't confirm if your fix works
<nixternal> not yet..I need to check it out
<nixternal> I think I am at school during that meeting..possibly learning java ;)
<nixternal> http://trolltech.com/products/qt/jambi  <- that is why I decided I would learn some java right there
<nixternal> Qt just flat out rocks
<nixternal> manchicken: good deal on that
<marseillai> a question during the fsck! does anyone could tell me what is the procedure to be accept after applying to LP kubuntu-members? I have to come on the next kubuntu-meeting, then ???
<nixternal> someone started a page on the wiki that shows all of the things that should be console'fied
<Hobbsee> marseillai: see the bottom half of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<marseillai> Hobbsee: problem with xubuntu people is solve ?
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyWhatStillNeedsAConsole
<nixternal> there is one of the pages, there is also a Dapper page
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> Yeah, do you know Comcast's one-click solutions thing?
<nixternal> not really..I will have to look at it
<nixternal> brb
<marseillai_> :mi
* mhb pokes manchicken 
<nixternal> careful
* Hobbsee pokes mhb with nixternal 
* Hobbsee runs away
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> chicken!
<nixternal> only weapon I have to prevent you running away is a Kubuntu CD
<DaSkreech> man!
<mhb> Hobbsee: shouldn't you run away to the bedroom or something?
<Hobbsee> mmm....sleep
<Hobbsee> yeah, maybe
<Tm_T> ruuun too thaaa hiiiiiiiiilsss
* Tm_T hides
<mhb> Hobbsee: somehow, I am able to accurately guess what time it is in Australia
<Hobbsee> mhmm...
* mhb wonders if that ability will be useful someday
<Hobbsee> what's your guess?
<mhb> very early in the morning
<Hobbsee> 4am
<mhb> heh, close
<mhb> Hobbsee: go get some sleep, that's (almost) an order :o)
<Hobbsee> heh
<manchicken> mhb: Wuddup?
<Daskreech> I just changed the time on Kubuntu and had to log out :(
<mhb> manchicken: I coded that little kdesu modification we talked about, but that is not the best thing
<mhb> manchicken: today, one guy mailed me that he has done the same, even better than me
<mhb> manchicken: so kdesu is pretty taken care of :o)
<Daskreech> Great :)
<Daskreech> Should we have a most wanted list?
<manchicken> mhb: Sweet.
<manchicken> I'm still trying to get this system settings port done.
<mhb> Daskreech: why not :o) is there anything you would like to see done? :o)
<Daskreech> get rid of the stupid keyboard bug
<mhb> Daskreech: in systemsettings?
<Daskreech> Oh .. yeah that too :)
<mhb> Daskreech: which one do you mean then?
<Daskreech> Where the keyboard dies and you can't type
<Daskreech> you have to log out then it magically works again
<mhb> never happened here
<mhb> or on any of my 3+ kubuntu computers
<marseillai> could someone give me some informations about merging ?
<marseillai> i'm trying to improve my skills in it
<marseillai> and i take a look at k3b
<marseillai> but when i look at it in MoM i see this http://merges.ubuntu.com there is actual ubuntu package, actual debian package, but not old debian package on wich ubuntu is based ....
<manchicken> Why did we have to completely redo kaction in KDE4?
<marseillai> Riddell: i would like to give a try to kaffeine merging. Would you agree to take a look at it when it's done to see if i've done good work ?
<Daskreech> mhb: just happened to me on the Live Cd
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> marseillai: no, tonio's done that
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> anyway it's too hard for me
<Riddell> marseillai: try k3b-i18n if you want something in main, then move on to k3b
<marseillai> i'm trying akode
<marseillai> Riddell: too hard too for the moment
<Riddell> does akode need merging?
<marseillai> yes
<marseillai> http://dad.dunnewind.net/akode/
<Riddell> it actually has quite a diff because of the mp3 separation in ubuntu
<Riddell> http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html  it's an updated merge, so it's not a priority but still can be done
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> i just take a look at akode because i've start
<marseillai> and go to k3b-i18n
* marseillai miss tonio ... i'm so stupid! I just start packaging contribution when he can't respect his promise to help me! :)
<Daskreech> Riddell: Do you know of the keyboard bug? Where the keyboard suddenly stops working?
<marseillai> Riddell: the problem is that with k3b-i18n there is no debian package on wich is base actual ubuntu package : http://merges.ubuntu.com/k/k3b-i18n/ ! so for me it's too hard! :(
<RadiantFire> mhb: still there?
<nixternal> Riddell: you gave me a ping earlier about kubuntu-doc licensing...anything you want or need with it
<Riddell> nixternal: I'd rather it's under the FDL (and CC) for the reasons you give, but it's not worth spending time on if it's a bother
<Riddell> nixternal: what's the status of backporting docs i18n to edgy and dapper?
<_StefanS_> hi there
<DaSkreech> !info mypasswordsafe
<ubotu> mypasswordsafe: Easy-to-use password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20050615-1.1 (feisty), package size 576 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> *: ping
<nixternal> Riddell: the backporting of the i18n for edgy docs is already reported in a bug awaiting someone to upload
<nixternal> as for Dapper, last I heard it was fine with i18n
<fdoving> man, this community is going nutts.
<fdoving> http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/337-My-Appologies-to-everybody-not-living-in-a-free-country.html
<nixternal> lol
<marseillai> why did tonio removes libgphoto2-2-dev and add kdebase-kio-plugins from digikam depends ? in fact i don't understand why debian has libgphoto2-2-dev in digikam dep ....
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> el pongo
<DaSkreech> in Kubunut?
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: should probably check this as well :)
<nixternal> haha, sometimes I feel like a nut, some times ya don't
<manchicken_> What now?
<nixternal> haha
<DaSkreech> open adept and search for Disc jockey
<DaSkreech> how many hits do you get?
<nixternal> 2
<nixternal> mixxx and mixxx-data
<manchicken_> 2
<DaSkreech> *blinks*
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> I get 3
<DaSkreech> Mypasswordsafe
<DaSkreech> has the description of mixxx-data
<manchicken_> Probably a repos thing.
<nixternal> manchicken_: did you get the changelogs working with the feisty release? or am I don't something wrong and not getting them to show up?
<DaSkreech> ok
<manchicken_> Yeah.  They're there.
<nixternal> s/don't/doing
<DaSkreech> They work here
<manchicken_> I was looking at the changelogs for the kernel updates this morning :)
<manchicken_> You do have to be online at the time you want to check them :)
<nixternal> last I checked, I am online :)
<nixternal> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<nixternal> yup
<manchicken_> It does not use apt proxy info though.
<nixternal> maybe not every package has a changelog?
<manchicken_> I'm not sure if that feature is proxy friendly now that I think about it.
<manchicken_> I'm using QHTTP stuff for that IIRC.
<Riddell> nixternal: can you e-mail me the bug number and I'll look at it in the morning
<DaSkreech> !info mypasswordsafe
<ubotu> mypasswordsafe: Easy-to-use password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20050615-1.1 (feisty), package size 576 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<DaSkreech> Nope can't find that description :(
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Whooooooooooooooooooooot vi vs Emacs for the summer showdown!!!!
<marseillai> :)
* marseillai has make a debdiff for digikam merging
<marseillai> but i don't know what to do with it
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> i'll make a lp report
<nixternal> Riddell: sure thing
<mhb> manchicken_: still here?
<manchicken_> Yup :)
<mhb> manchicken_: that idea of yours doesnt sound so bad to me
<mhb> manchicken_: the one-click one
<manchicken_> Yeah.  I like it.
<manchicken_> I think it makes so much sense I can't believe we didn't think of it before.
<manchicken_> We've all got our ~/bin scripts, but what of those who don't script? :)
<mhb> manchicken_: well, I still imagine it might get refused by others
<mhb> manchicken_: but nevertheless
<manchicken_> Why though
<manchicken_> ?
<DaSkreech> one click?
<mhb> manchicken_: perhaps to revolutionary, perhaps too dangerous, perhaps unneeded
<mhb> manchicken_: but those are not my arguments
<mhb> manchicken_: I like it
<manchicken_> Folks with arguments like that should spend time in #kubuntu :)
<mhb> manchicken_: the best thing would be to make it user-(co)-powered
<manchicken_> What do you mean?
<mhb> manchicken_: people could submit scripts, which could get into the distribution
<manchicken_> Sure.
<manchicken_> That would be great.
<manchicken_> I think we should standardize it a bit though.
<mhb> manchicken_: of course, we cannot let everyone submit whatever they want
<manchicken_> Maybe come up with a Ruby or Python KDE interface or something for it.
<manchicken_> the thing is I don't want it to have ANY command-line interface stuff.
<mhb> manchicken_: yes
<mhb> manchicken_: imagine a bash script with a description
<manchicken_> heh
<mhb> manchicken_: people can make that script
<mhb> manchicken_: and send it to us or wherever
<manchicken_> Yeah.
<mhb> manchicken_: then a Joe User would launch one-click and search for "dpkg lock" and he would see just the description. One click - fixed.
<manchicken_> Well, I like the idea of a every fix having its own GUI.
<DaSkreech> one click?
<fdoving> ncurses based then? - for xorg driver fixing. :)
<mhb> manchicken_: no wizards, please :o)
* DaSkreech mourns Kandalf
<manchicken_> Not wizards.
<manchicken_> Just "hey, we're about to do this to your computer."
<manchicken_> "click here if that's okay."
* DaSkreech holds up the "What the hef is one click" sign
<mhb> DaSkreech: [#kubuntu-devel]  DaSkreech:
<mhb> DaSkreech: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuOneClickFix
<fdoving> manchicken_: i like the idea.
<mhb> DaSkreech: sorry .o)
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: What if you could click one thing in order to reset your network interface or restart the sound system?
<crimsun> ...restart the sound system?
<DaSkreech> crimsun: ha ha You are creepy :)
<fdoving> crimsun: arts needs some restarting :)
<manchicken_> I think most of the folks in Kubuntudom will dig this idea.
<crimsun> ah, you mean arts and not alsa.
<manchicken_> Yeah.
<mhb> crimsun: hehe
<manchicken_> Sorry, I should have said KDE sound system
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: so like the "solutions" solution in Vista?
<mhb> crimsun: alsa is great :o)
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: Well I'm actually talking about solutions to problems.
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: :-) Funny
<manchicken_> And I'm not thinking of trying to make the users more ignorant.
<mhb> manchicken_: I dont think more guis is necessary
<manchicken_> I want to explain stuff to users in detail before doing anything.
<manchicken_> mhb: Well, sometimes it may be necessary for more GUI.
<mhb> manchicken_: damn, now I am not going to sleep :o)
<mhb> manchicken_: I will do some Designer mockups later
<manchicken_> Righto.
<manchicken_> It's a good idea I think
<manchicken_> I think it'll make everything simpler for newer users.
<manchicken_> s/everything/common problem solving/
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: how would it work? Would they only get solutions for problems they have?
<fdoving> rss feed of problems :)
<mhb> DaSkreech: I guess you would have a collection of one-time scripts
<mhb> DaSkreech: you can search through
<manchicken_> Well, when I had Comcast internet on my wife's old win32 machine (before we fixed it with a kubuntu CD), they had a program that you could click one link/button/whatever and it would fix problems on your machine.
<DaSkreech> categorized?
<RadiantFire> mmm.. hello again mhb
<manchicken_> Such as, your internet stopped working.  Clicking here will reset your network interfaces, renew your DHCP lease, whatever.
<mhb> RadiantFire: hi, is private message fine?
<manchicken_> I think the simplicity isn't from categorization.  It's more simple to have fewer solutions.
<RadiantFire> mhb: sure
<manchicken_> Instead of one for DHCP issues, one for network interfaces, only one for all internet problems.
<mhb> sounds like wizards
* mhb is afraid of wizards
<manchicken_> mhb: I don't care for wizards.  I like singular dialogs.
<RadiantFire> what if you did an i/o slave that populates icons with common problems and ignores the ones it can detect aren't possible
<DaSkreech> teh page says that Konqueror can do this?
<DaSkreech> kio slave?
<DaSkreech> fix:/
<manchicken_> Could, but I think for now at least we need to keep it simple.
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: Naw, just the UI with all of the fixes.
<manchicken_> So instead of coming up with a new program that lists your fixes, you just get sent to konq with a list of all of the available fixes listed there.
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: that could grow to be huge
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: Does it really need to?
<DaSkreech> Well if it's user submitted and grows across releases
<DaSkreech> ummm yeah
<marseillai> question there is one kubuntu meeting per month ?
<manchicken_> We need to isolate the common desktop related problems and only put those in here... at least at first.
<mhb> marseillai: no
<mhb> marseillai: one kubuntu meeting whenever we agree on one
<mhb> marseillai: the dates are not set
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: I don't think the common desktop related problems have grown much.
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> thanks mhb
<DaSkreech> Will they get expunged as we come up with real GUI interfaces to the problems?
<manchicken_> There are still the "my internet is broke," "my mail is broke," "my browser is broke," "my instant messager is broke," "my X setup is broke," and the all popular "I was dumb enough to use beryl/compiz and now my everything is broke."
<DaSkreech> Like stopping Adept from crashing?
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: Gosh I would hope so.
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: Adept crashing isn't the only way to lock your database.
<DaSkreech> how would that work?
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: I'm being facetious
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: Killing adept and ^C on anything that hits dpkg database would break it.
<DaSkreech> I know :) power outages
<DaSkreech>  I DO live in the third world
<manchicken_> Nice.
<DaSkreech> but how would they get the one click? it ships with the release?
<manchicken_> Disk space being full would be another nice one.
<DaSkreech> haven't hit that one yet :)
<manchicken_> I think for the most part these fixes could even just be .desktop entries for existing programs.
<DaSkreech> Right. But I'm saying they would have to be on the hard drive right?
<DaSkreech>  not on an external server?
<DaSkreech> otherwise make my net work is a joke button
<manchicken_> This would all be desktop only fixes.
<manchicken_> Remember, Kubuntu is a desktop distribution :)
<DaSkreech> Sort of like how we have the instructions to make the gateway work on our server in Texas... so you can't read it if the gateway isnt' working
<manchicken_> I don't think we need to go too far down the path of making decisions just yet.
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: right so they get expunged when other fixes turn up? so part of the spec of the other fixes would be to erase the one click?
<manchicken_> I'd just like to see a place where people know to go where they can find quick and simple solutions for when their machine starts acting up.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-29
<manchicken_> Because I see way too much "try this command" in #kubuntu
<manchicken_> The people we're trying to market Kubuntu to don't even know what a command is.
<DaSkreech> yeah
<manchicken_> And that's okay.
<manchicken_> They can learn about more advanced features as they become more advanced users.
<DaSkreech> It's a good idea I'm not really knocking it's just that I acan see it growing to encompass a lot
<DaSkreech>  the first thing is to dump ubotu'
<DaSkreech> s factods
<marseillai> does anyone could tell me why i have this sort of things : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22989/ and why my debdiff makes 11Mo ?
<manchicken_> OMG?!  Did I get it?!
<manchicken_> Nope.
<manchicken_> No such luck.
<manchicken_> Hmm... that one was weird.
<manchicken_> I think I got my KDE4 port of systemsettings working.
<manchicken_> err, compiling
<manchicken_> not working
<mhb> manchicken_: still alive?
<manchicken_> Nope
<mhb> manchicken_: got something for ya
<manchicken_> Sure
<mhb> http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/6375/oneclickmockupoc3.png
<DaSkreech> Neat :)
<mhb> that is what I had in mind
<mhb> DaSkreech: thanks .o)
<manchicken_> Not necessarily a bad idea.
<manchicken_> Not exactly what I had in mind, but it works.
<manchicken_> Can KJS actually access the filesystem and such/
<manchicken_> That'd be neat.
<mhb> manchicken_: KJS?
<manchicken_> The KDE JS engine
<mhb> manchicken_: what do you need that for?
<manchicken_> In win32 what's the most popular way for making quick UIs?
<mhb> manchicken_: JS? No idea; never coded for windows.
<manchicken_> Stick a IE control frame into your program and use HTML/VBScript
<manchicken_> Many large applications are built off of nothing but web interfaces inside of GUI programs using IE controls.
<mhb> could be, but I dont think we need the same ugliness in Kubuntu :o)
<manchicken_> Dreamweaver has quite a bit of that in there, Rhapsody, the help center, all of the popular antivirus UIs are done like that too.
<manchicken_> Is that really all that ugly?
<manchicken_> KXmlGuiWindow is essentially that.
<mhb> manchicken_: well, it is easy to code, but very ugly ... makes the user interface quite inconsistent
<mhb> manchicken_: and I am not sure it is the solution with the best performance
<mhb> manchicken_: still, if the folks on Windows like it, let them have it ... but for Kubuntu the best choice for rapid UI hacking is python, I believe
<manchicken_> How is that any better?  heh
<mhb> manchicken_: well, the widgets are the same, to say the least
* mhb is getting too tired
<mhb> manchicken_: I'd like to see your idea how the one-click should look like
<manchicken_> I just think we make our interfaces a little to plain.
<manchicken_> If you look at some of our most popular programs--amarok, k3b, digikam--you'll see that they're using very aesthetically pleasing UIs.
<mhb> you are talking about that mockup?
<mhb> that was 5 minutes with qt4 designer :o)
<manchicken_> Well, I'm saying we're too simple in our design.
<mhb> not the final product
<manchicken_> Yeah.
<manchicken_> I would be opposed to a search box though.
<manchicken_> By time we need a search box we've got too many scripts.
<mhb> not true
<manchicken_> Remember, this needs to be a place for only the common problems.
<manchicken_> Not the outliers.
<mhb> do you suggest that when people need to search the internet there is too much information in it? :o)
<manchicken_> I do suggest that when you give a user a list of 50 problems to solve it is a bit overwhelming.
<mhb> manchicken_: search box saves time
<manchicken_> A list of 10 is much less intimidating.
<manchicken_> Not in a list of 10 :)
<mhb> manchicken_: even if there were 10 options
<manchicken_> Naw.
<mhb> manchicken_: how much time do you need to read them all?
<mhb> manchicken_: and how much time do you need to write two words describing your problem?
<mhb> manchicken_: furthermore, search box could help you
<mhb> manchicken_: say you read the documentation
<mhb> manchicken_: you could write there "It might happen that adept refuses to unlock the database; in that case, try the <link>one-click solution</link>
<manchicken_> Search boxes do three things I don't like: they complicate the code (I've been spending the whole day working on porting system settings' search bar), they take up space in the UI that I think would be better spent with more content, and they take focus away from what the user should be doing and put it on the user trying to find what they want to be doing.
<mhb> hmm, I disagree
<mhb> manchicken_: google might, too
<manchicken_> Google is completely different from a search in a GUI application.
<manchicken_> Google is for searching for information on something.
<mhb> also, there has to be a reason why all major UIs and OSes migrate to search-based applications
<mhb> Mac OS X, Vista, KDE4...
<manchicken_> We don't want the user searching for the solution.  This program should be providing the solution, not providing a means to search for the solution.
<manchicken_> If we design the interface properly, a search bar is unnecessary I think.
<mhb> which it does
<mhb> so, you think 10 fixes is enough?
<manchicken_> Yeah.
<manchicken_> I do.
<mhb> and for all the others use the command line,
<mhb> ?
<mhb> that is a half-baked solution
<manchicken_> No, for all others we'll need to reconsider this solution.
<mhb> at least it sounds so for me
<manchicken_> Let's name common problems in need of a solution.
<manchicken_> You got gobby?
<mhb> not on this machine
* mhb installs
<mhb> but I am not the perfect guy to discuss it with
<mhb> because I have not done support for a loong time
<manchicken_> No, but we can still talk and get ideas going :)
<mhb> sure :o)
<mhb> manchicken_: gobby's here
<manchicken_> I'm on gobby.ubuntu in Kubuntu One Click Fixes
<mhb> am there
<manchicken_> Groovy
<manchicken_> Feel free to add to the list :)
<manchicken_> Does it only have one cursor?
<manchicken_> Weird.
<manchicken_> That's a dark blue.  heh
<mhb> eww
<mhb> sorry
<manchicken_> That's a good one
<manchicken_> Can you think of any more/
<mhb> only of the useful, but not critical ones
* mhb thinks some more
<manchicken_> Yeah, in all my time in #kubuntu, those are the big ones
<ryanakca> since nobody seems to have my magic answer in #ubuntu or google... ctrl:swapcaps switches caps lock with my left ctrl key. How do I make it swap with my right ctrl key?
<mhb> manchicken_: I can imagine an application hosting about a hundred of useful scripts, not just critical issues
<mhb> manchicken_: little daily workarounds
<mhb> manchicken_: I've got an example
<mhb> manchicken_: sometimes it happens with Kopete that it doesn't load all the nicknames from the server
<manchicken_> Yeah.
<manchicken_> I can see that, too.
<mhb> manchicken_: a scripty could do that, with one click
<mhb> manchicken_: but there are plenty of those
<mhb> manchicken_: that's why my UI was search-based
<manchicken_> For this one click fixes I see this as being a one-click fix thing for times when things are really broken.
<manchicken_> Maybe we could recycle this idea for a general toolbox, but I think the most important part is that we have a one-click fix spot for somewhat more serious and common problems, and that it be as simple and understandable as possible.
<manchicken_> Let me see if I can pretend like I know how to use Qt Designer
<DaSkreech> argh
<DaSkreech> kate needs collab editing
<mhb> manchicken_: one more thing comes to my mind
<yuriy> manchicken_: working on pretending that as well
<yuriy> except that i froze it
<mhb> manchicken_: let's say there is a bug in Kubuntu that is not that serious, but still bothersome
<mhb> manchicken_: the patch will get delivered slowly, but we can make a quick bash workaround
<manchicken_> Sure.
<mhb> manchicken_: so people can just "update" their one-click lists and run the script
<mhb> just a thought
<manchicken_> Okay, I have a mockup
<manchicken_> http://imagepaste.nulldigital.net/viewimage.php?id=222
<yuriy> so where am i supposed to get the icons
<yuriy> some resource file?
<manchicken_> Very basic thus far, but yeah.
<manchicken_> yuriy: I went to /usr/share/icons :)
<manchicken_> mhb: I think icons help folks categorize things in their heads better, I think it helps separate each individual solution better, and I think it just makes the interface look better in general.
<manchicken_> I would also argue that we use the most standardizable icons possible.
<yuriy> but shouldn't there be some general (theme independent) way to specify an icon?
<manchicken_> Like, for the adept solutions one we should use the same icon we use for add/remove programs
<manchicken_> yuriy: I think you can get that from some kde config class.
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: what session?
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: What?
<mhb> manchicken_: well, perhaps
<DaSkreech> gobby
<DaSkreech> the host and name
<mhb> manchicken_: but I still like the "a lot of small scripts" idea more
<yuriy> manchicken_: so not in qt4 then?
<manchicken_> yuriy: http://englishbreakfastnetwork.org/apidocs/apidox-kde-4.0/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKIconLoader.html
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: or is that closed already?
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: Use default session settings and Kubuntu One Click Fixes document
<mhb> DaSkreech: Kubuntu One Click Fixes at gobby.ubuntu.com
<manchicken_> mhb: I think that's a great idea, but I think it should be a separate thing.
<mhb> manchicken_: why so?
<yuriy> also, now i'm getting way ahead of myself, but is there a way to get a button on the toolbar that switches depending on the current state (connect/disconnect button)
<manchicken_> mhb: I think the small collection of scripts thing is too confusing for people who only know that their internet is broken and that they need to fix it.
<manchicken_> mhb: I also think we should use something like the iconic view for the larger collection of scripts thing.
<mhb> manchicken_: I think there is no script that could help you when you plugged out the cable :o)
<manchicken_> Though for a larger collection of scripts I can definitely see the benefit of a search bar.
<manchicken_> mhb: No, but if you're in a wifi cafe, your network was working, and it no longer is, sending a DBUS/DCOP message to knetworkmanager to reset the connection, or just resetting the network interface and renewing the DHCP lease would very likely fix it.
<manchicken_> Or if your wireless router mysteriously restarted and you needed to get a new IP...
<manchicken_> And maybe we could take this route into troubleshooting as well.
<manchicken_> e.g. "I can't send mail" is the problem, and we do several things, include trying to telnet to their configured mail host on port 25, and report back if we can't talk on port 25.
<manchicken_> I keep on seeing so much of this automated help going into things, and I don't see enough of it in Kubuntu.  Our documentation rocks, documentation is frustrating to swim in when you've got so many variables in play.
<mhb> manchicken_: for the network connection, I think knetworkmanager should have a "Restart" button
<manchicken_> Yeah, but is your mother going to think about that?
<manchicken_> The KNetworkManager icon says she's still connected.
<mhb> well
<manchicken_> Mine wouldn't.
<mhb> I guess she should check the documentation, which could advise her
<manchicken_> Mine would much rather go to the K menu, click "fix a problem" and then click "My internet isn't working"
<manchicken_> Yeah, but that's coming from the point of view that folks should know these things before using computers.
<manchicken_> I don't really care for that position :)
<mhb> yeah, likely
<crimsun> hmm, that means you'll need to build a lot of logic into said fixes, then
<crimsun> it's worth investigating whether Ubuntu intends to do something similar
<manchicken_> I think documentation should teach folks about how to more effectively use programs and make or extend new ones.  I don't think documentation should have to focus as much on problem solving if it is possible to have automated tasks that will get the job done quicker.
<yuriy> gah i think i broke gnome
<manchicken_> On purpose?
<DaSkreech> crimsun: yeah but as long as it's being done within the Gnome interface we still need to rethink it for KDE
<mhb> crimsun: well they don't know about our idea yet
<yuriy> no :D
<crimsun> DaSkreech: that's my point.  Use a backend and a frontend.
<manchicken_> I don't mind asking what they're doing, but I have a feeling I'll get much more of the "well they should know what they're doing already" mindset there.
<DaSkreech> the backend are scripts
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: Something that would require user interaction will necessitate GUIs, not just simple scripts.
<crimsun> e.g., I'm writing pygtk and pyqt frontends for an asoundconf-based tool.
<manchicken_> And since I hate python, I think Ruby is an excellent choice.
<manchicken_> :)
<manchicken_> Doesn't Ruby have good KDE bindings?
<mhb> bad choice
<mhb> :o)
<manchicken_> I'd love to use Perl.
<manchicken_> But the guy who maintained Qt.pm seems to have disappeared.
<yuriy> crimsun: oh? awesome! (bug 31893)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 31893 in kdebase "Multiple sound cards difficult to manage with asoundconf" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/31893
<crimsun> I don't argue too much.  The sabdfl likes Python, hence I may as well not beat my brains out.
<crimsun> yuriy: yes, precisely.
<mhb> manchicken_: the idea needs to be expanded carefully
<manchicken_> crimsun: If we always exercised that mentality we'd all be using VB universally by now ;)
<manchicken_> mhb: Naw.  It needs to me kept simple.
<manchicken_> The larger version of it, with the lots of scripts, may require more though, but I really think that as far as the one-click fix UI itself it should be kept as simple as possible.
<crimsun> manchicken_: Martin, Thomas, and I wrote asoundconf as a backend.  Whoever doesn't like pyqt or whatever can feel free to use whatever bindings (s)he feels.
<yuriy> ugh this is kind of annoying.. nuking all the . dirs didn't help
<mhb> manchicken_: I kind of think your approach is still a bit incorrect
<mhb> manchicken_: because my mother wouldn't be checking K menu for fixes unless she was told to
<mhb> (and she can be as easily told to right click the knetworkmanager icon)
<manchicken_> Unless she'd seen that choice there one of the thousands of times she'd opened the K menu in the past.
<mhb> manchicken_: you sure?
<manchicken_> mhb: Why do folks know where to find add/remove programs?
<manchicken_> Especially if we call it something like "fix common problems"
<mhb> manchicken_: hmm
<mhb> manchicken_: this might lead to the same fiasco as happened with Microsoft Help
<manchicken_> What's that?
<mhb> manchicken_: people learned to ignore it because there never was anything helpful beside "Have you tried switching the computer on and off?"
<manchicken_> I'm not talking about troubleshooting just yet.
<manchicken_> I'm talking about buttons that fix the problem for you.
<mhb> I know
<manchicken_> "How do you fix this?"  "click A, and then B"
<mhb> but if they don't, will you try them again?
<manchicken_> The reset button for knetworkmanager is also good... but I like having a central spot for this, too.
<manchicken_> Well, that's the thing.
<manchicken_> We'd need to have those scripts be as well constructed as possible.
<mhb> seeing your mockup, I fear you are creating a bunch of wizards
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: so this isn't a Gib submission?
<mhb> the idea was "one click, that's all"
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: This is an idea.
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> is anyone on the Kubuntu One Fixes doc?
<manchicken_> mhb: No.  I only see further GUI interaction as necessary when user input is needed.
<manchicken_> I am.
<manchicken_> 12 would fall under #2
<manchicken_> 13 is unnecessary.  I don't think this would be the place for compositing.
<mhb> manchicken_: and by user input you mean?
<mhb> manchicken_: "Was that helpful to you?" :D
<mhb> manchicken_: no, seriously
<manchicken_> mhb: kdesu, if you had a "change your hostname" one (VERY BAD EXAMPLE), asking them what to change it to.
<mhb> manchicken_: if the user has to click through several dialogs, the UI is kind of bad
<manchicken_> I agree.
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: not really
<mhb> and the mockup suggests that there will be additional window with details
<mhb> plus the kdesu window - granting privileges
<manchicken_> Ideally each one would only have one dialog... "Your fix has been run.  If your problem has not been resolved please email XXX@XXX with the file /tmp/XXX.log"
<DaSkreech> 12 would be wireless has never worked
<manchicken_> Wireless never working is a much more complicated fix than this system could address.
<manchicken_> Especially since there are so many different hardware configurations to choose from.
<mhb> the more I think of it, the more I start to dislike your suggestion
<manchicken_> And then we'd have to distribute windows drivers for ndiswrapper, etc.
<manchicken_> mhb: Why?
<mhb> a) before a release, you could never know what issues there are going to be
<mhb> b) people might be angry when it doesn't help - and learn to ignore it, just like MS Help
<manchicken_> Common issues will remain constant I think.
<manchicken_> You're right there.
<mhb> c) I prefer to see the computer work "out of the box", without necessary scripts
<mhb> which relates to the network thing
<mhb> making it more self-aware sounds better to me
<manchicken_> mhb: These scripts aren't for out of the box use.  These scripts are for 6 weeks down the line when you've either done something stupid or something unexpected has happened.
<manchicken_> Self-aware is a great idea.
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: that brings up my question :0
<manchicken_> Having networkmanager be smart enough to detect a problem and launch a troubleshooting system itself would be great.
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: Timestamp in the future thing is interesting.  I don't see that one very much.
<DaSkreech> If one of the most prevailing issues is I can't get the network working and you need to download these scripts how does that help?
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: seen it a bunch in the past few weeks
<DaSkreech> For some reason today something keeps setting my clock in the future
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: This proggy would be installed OOTB, but the problems would presumably not exist OOTB
<DaSkreech> right now it's tomorrow according to my clock
<DaSkreech> and I keep setting it back
<DaSkreech> till changing the clock killed my keyboard
<manchicken_> Do you have a variable speed processor?
<DaSkreech>  I quit then
<DaSkreech> yes
<manchicken_> Those sometimes hose clocks IIRC.
<DaSkreech> ok
<manchicken_> I know in virtualization you get weird problems with stepped procs.
<DaSkreech> what script do I run to fix that? :)
<manchicken_> DaSkreech: Don't know.  Never had to solve that problem.
<mhb> good night folks
<manchicken_> Later.
<DaSkreech> bye
<RadiantFire> awww... he left
<RadiantFire> oh well
<manchicken_> yuriy: It looks like iconLoader() was moved to KApplication
<manchicken_> for KDE4
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: if I disconnect will the document disappear?
<manchicken_> Nope
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Now I know what is it like to install a KDe app :(
<manchicken_> What now?
<DaSkreech> installing gobby
<DaSkreech>  installed like near 30 Megs of stuff
<DaSkreech> just to view a text document :(
<manchicken_> That's a GTK app
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know
<DaSkreech> but people keep not installing KDE apps cause they say it's too much of a leap
<DaSkreech> to install any app no matter how small all the KDElibs etc come along for the ride
<DaSkreech> I installed gobby and was thinking what the heck? what does it need all of this for? Man I'm so getting rid of this as soon as I'm done
<ryanakca> anybody know why I can't build this KDE (or, Qt) app? http://pastebin.ca/517262
<DaSkreech> Jucato!!
<Jucato> morning!
<ryanakca> might help if I give the source... http://www.pontohonk.de/kde/ssh.html
* ryanakca waves to Jucato 
<Jucato> hi ryanakca!
<Jucato> DaSkreech: looky! http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/blogs/katapult
<Jucato> DaSkreech: btw, there already seems to be a superkaramba theme to display basket notes. although I'm not sure if editing them in the theme is possible
<DaSkreech> Jucato: going to get murdered :)
<nixternal> hey, someone install knemo and see if you can find the binary executable?
<nixternal> it seems it doesn't install
<Jucato> nixternal: check in Service Manager
<Jucato> it really doesn't have an executable per se, last I used it
<nixternal> how are you supposed to use it?
<Jucato> nixternal: you turn on the service from System Settings -> Advanced -> Service Manager
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> thank you
<ace_suares> Goodday, developers. I have a quite weird problem that is probably hard to reproduce
<ace_suares> is there anyone that can walk with  me or should I go straight to launchpad and file a bug ?
<ace_suares> It concerns openoffice and a very weird 'hang' or 'freeze' after file->open or file->save as
<ace_suares> I have had this since dapepr and it might have to do with sshfs, gam_server or maybe skype (who knows?)
<ace_suares> okay, time to file a bug .. :-)
<DaSkreech> ace_suares: #ubuntu-bugs as well :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Wikied already
<ryanakca> ace_suares: how much ram do you have?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: heh :)
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!!!
<stdin> noo, it's not morning already
<Hobbsee> :)
<RadiantFire> heh, no, its night silly!
<stdin> 03:12 here
<Hobbsee> it's midday or so here
<DaSkreech> It's 2:13 according to my clock
<RadiantFire> quick, everyone else chime in with the current time
<ace_suares> 5:14
<stdin> time zones are just annoying :p
<Jucato> 10:13 AM
<RadiantFire> </sarcasm>
<ace_suares> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/117480
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117480 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice 2.2 crashes the machine with File->Open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
* ace_suares aplaudes that uboto knows trivia !
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> ace_suares: you may want to point that bug out on #ubuntu-bugs so they can triage it
<stdin> my favourite ubotu quote "breaks (persion)'s machine by running automatix on it. Twice."
<RadiantFire> yes, that is a good lart
<stdin> it made me actually squeal :p
<ace_suares> DaSkreech: meet you there.
<_marseillais_> hi
<Jucato> _marseillais_: ey hi! sorry I wasn't able to reply last night. I went AFK suddenly
<_marseillais_> no problem
<marseillai> could someone explain me something. i've done some new packages. they have been build, but there are no deb packages : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/smplayer ! For package i upgrade the deb package are made but not for new package. is it normal?
<fdoving> marseillai: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/340537/smplayer
<marseillai> oki fdoving i look for it and didn't find this page
<marseillai> why this deb is not in the page i show you before? for apps wich was allready in repo the package are in this page
<fdoving> marseillai: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smplayer/0.4.12-0ubuntu1 - click on the build arch link, for example 'gutsy i386' then on the next page you find "Resulting binaries" in the upper left corner.
<marseillai> oki i didn't saw "resulting binaries" thanks a lot
<fdoving> if you look that the URL, the binaries are not shown when you have https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smplayer/
<fdoving> +source
<marseillai> fdoving, in fact
<marseillai> what i don't understand is that binaries exist, package has been revu but they are not include in gutsy
<marseillai> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=smplayer&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<fdoving> they might be in the queue to beeing accepted.
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> there are too many queue in ubuntu for me .... :) i'm lost! :)
<Riddell> kwwii: did you do the eps of the kubuntu banner?
<kwwii> Riddell: I will finish it today
<kwwii> and send it to you in a bit
<kwwii> which slogan do we want to use?
<Riddell> either your "perfect" one or "Downstream loves you!"
<kwwii> hrm, "downstream" is a bit too long for the space available
<kwwii> well, I used the downstream one for now, let me know how you like it
<Riddell> mhb: ping ping, summer of code has started!
* Hobbsee waves
* Jucato drowns
<Jucato> ooooh haven't done that in a long time :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> mhb: do i even want to look?
<kwwii> Riddell: as far as the a5 advert goes, we will have to use the one from last year
<Riddell> kwwii: why's that?
<kwwii> Riddell: because that is what Gerry said
<Hobbsee> mhb: i see what you mean.
<kwwii> Riddell: I wanted to try to use the new gear from the CDs but I cannot do that, as the file is cut into pieces, etc.
<kwwii> seems to me like a case of "how little effort can I put into something"
<Riddell> does seem a bit silly if we have a marketing person we end up using the same material as last year
<Riddell> kghostview doesn't like that eps file :)
<kwwii> Riddell: yes, I was wondering why he acted like that
<kwwii> Riddell: lol, I can send you a png if you'd like to preview it
<Riddell> sure
<kwwii> well, it is too big for a png...I'll send a pdf instead
<Riddell> seele: are you coming to the kubuntu meeting on thursday?  if you go for membership we can put your blog back on planet
<Riddell> Lure: yeah, you can't give back if it has already compiled
<Lure> Riddell: will you do it?
<Riddell> ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: woo!  more people can blow up planet!
* Hobbsee ponders when to speak to the tech board
<Lure> Hobbsee: just do it - anytime
<Lure> Hobbsee: ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: that requires being grilled with scary questions
<seele> Riddell: in Berlin?
<seele> Riddell: are you in Berlin?
<Lure> Hobbsee: you can do it! and with support already given by some core-devs you should be fine
<Riddell> seele: on irc
<Riddell> seele: I'm not in berlin no
<Hobbsee> Lure: i think they want answers, so, it'll require thought, et
<Hobbsee> c
<Hobbsee> seele: has \sh killed you then yet?
<seele> Hobbsee: eh?
<seele> Riddell: what time is the meeting, i might not be around for it :(
<Hobbsee> seele: just bits blowing up in irc, etc.  \sh leaving kubuntu, after linuxtag
<Riddell> seele: 2100UTC (2300 berlin time)
<seele> Hobbsee: ah.. i've been unaware of it
<seele> Riddell: ok, i will try to make it then
<Riddell> seele: great
<Arby> anyone around who knows adept fairly well?
<Riddell> not really
<Riddell> what's up?
<Arby> bug 117435 reports it crashing when trying to install Sun Java jre packages
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117435 in gaphor "gahpor does not start (dup-of: 30344)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117435
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 30344 in gaphor "Gaphor doesn't start" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30344
<Arby> sorry bug 117345
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117345 in adept "adept locks software database if it crashes" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117345
<Arby> I thought this had been fixed
<toma> hey guys
<toma> I asked it on #kubuntu, but no reply, maybe you can help me? I want to install feisty, but X will not come up properly, is there an alternate way to install it from that cd?
<Riddell> Arby: should be fixed yes, assuming he has libperl-qt installed
<Riddell> toma: the alternate CD :)
<Arby> Riddell: thanks, I'll check that with him
<toma> Riddell: hmf. ok. thnxs
<toma> Riddell: the alternate cd contains a text based install?
<Riddell> toma: yes
<mhb> hello folks
<mhb> Riddell: yup, I know...
<mhb> lets get working :o)
<Riddell> mhb: yay!
<jjesse> morning
<Hobbsee> hiya jjesse
<Jucato> moin jjesse
<jjesse> morning Hobbsee and Jucato
<mars_> could someone make a little revu on this : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5320 it has been rejected after 4 week in gutsy/+queue because i mess LGPL so there are so litle diff compare to the revu version...
<Riddell> I'm not sure you're allowed to just add the licence file yourself
<Riddell> it needs to be upstream that sets the licence
<Riddell> mars_: however I can upload if you want to take the chance that archive maintainers don't agree on that
<Riddell> Lure: do you know why the new pyqt4 doesn't have dbus support?  is it just missing from the packaging or is dbus too old?
<marseillai> Riddell, but several times i've do that and the i've several package wich pass well with GFDL add in this way and it was ok
<marseillai> it seems debian policy allow to change upstream tarball to add licence text wich are missing
<marseillai> and kima allready had GFDL add this way in fact
<Riddell> marseillai: ok, I'll upload and we'll see what happens
<marseillai> oki
<Riddell> anyone else see a blank page apart from borders and a combo box on www.ubuntu-uk.org ?
* marseillai hopes it will take less than 4 weeks
<Riddell> new queue takes a random amount of time from no days to several months
<Riddell> it can get very frustrating
<Arby> Riddell: ubuntu-uk displays fine for me.
<Hobbsee> marseillai: sweet talk an archive admin :P
<marseillai> Riddell, it was really frustrating with kima I waited at least 3 weeks and then it has been rejected
<Hobbsee> will tend to make it quicker
<Riddell> Arby: which browser?
<marseillai> Hobbsee, yes i'll try the one who rejected kima ! ;)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Arby> firefox, will check in konq
<marseillai> Hobbsee, is tollef an sweet archive admin ?
<marseillai> it's him who rejected kima
<Arby> Riddell: b0rked in Konqueror
<Hobbsee> marseillai: depends :P
<marseillai> lol
<marseillai> will see
<Riddell> Arby: thanks
<Arby> Riddell: it returns a javascript error, do you want the error message
<Hobbsee> marseillai: if you threaten to upload automatix 3 beta version, with extra crack, he's not so happy :P
<marseillai> Hobbsee, you should remember i'm in packaging since few time now so i try to make things clean and i most little things! :)
<marseillai> but this evening i'll try to do kalculus! and here i go in a place i don't know....
<Hobbsee> <whisper>
* Hobbsee has never done a new package
<Hobbsee> </whisper>
<Lure> Riddell: from debain changelog, it looks like they just dropped it
<Lure> Riddell: but I did not look into package myself
<Lure> toma: did you try safe graphics mode? ATI card?
<toma> Lure: i did, but it failed as well
<marseillai> Hobbsee, it's funny. :) more than merging .....
<marseillai> :)
<Lure> toma: on my laptop, fesity also does not come with X, due to Sync ranges not being detected properly
<Riddell> Lure: someone else was working on packages, not sure if they included it http://bosabosa.org/~dds/debian/
<Lure> toma: I just had to switch to console (Ctlr-Alt-F1), add Sync ranges to xorg.cong and /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<toma> Lure: not very userfriendly indeed
<toma> Lure: i decided to give the alternate a go and I spotted the oem thing on it, so that's what im trying now
<Lure> Riddell: according to this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/python-qt4/4.2-0ubuntu1 , debian did not package (install) qt dbus support
<Lure> Riddell: python-qt 4.2 snapshots for sure include it, so I suspect it is just not packaged (as it should probably go in separate package, like python-qt4-dbus)
<Lure> Riddell: I have teststed 4.2 snapshots and qt dbus event look works now
<Lure> Riddell: I can look tonight in python-qt4 and see what is missing
<Riddell> Lure: groovy, let me know if you do
<Riddell> otherwise I should get to it sometime
<marseillai> Riddell, just to learn! yesterday i've merge digikam (at least done the debdiff) https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/117457 but you can that there is two debdiff! the first takes 11Mb the second is much lighter but i've remove all *.po diff . for the next merge what should i send , the one with *.po or the lighter one without *.po ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117457 in digikam "sync digikam from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<toma> marseillai: why does that report contain "Please sync kftpgrabber 0.9.2~beta1 from Debian unstable."
<marseillai> because i made a mystake
<marseillai> :$
<marseillai> and i can't change
<toma> marseillai: if you request for a sync like this, then you have to determine if the changes made in the ubuntu version does not contain any major changes or that the changes are in the debian package.
<marseillai> toma, i've follow the merge procedure on wiki .....
<marseillai> the debdiff is done this way
<marseillai> toma, it's not the good way to do ????
<Riddell> marseillai: a debdiff of that size is a bit much to be humanly readable.  mostly the reader of a sync request would be interested in what were the ubuntu changes and why it's ok to scrap them
<marseillai> Riddell, oki but ubuntu changes is the debdiff wrote in human way isn't it?
<mschiff> Riddell: are there problems with the new kitchensync or why is it not in the 3.5.7 repo?
<Hobbsee> mschiff: needs opensync
<Hobbsee> mschiff: which isnt in ubuntu/main
<mschiff> Hobbsee: yes thats the reason why I wanted to test it again...
<mschiff> well kde 3.5.7 is not in ubuntu/main too...
<Hobbsee> and the new opensync has a lot of improvements, so we'll do the main inclusion report, etc, then.
<Hobbsee> mschiff: it is in gutsy
<mschiff> Hobbsee: sorry I was talking about the feisty packages
<Hobbsee> i know
<Hobbsee> the feisty packages were quickly done
* Hobbsee ponders the debhelper changes between gutsy and dapper.
<mschiff> Hobbsee: so I can rebuild kdepim to include sync support without problems?
<mschiff> BTW: And will the broken mediamanager patches be removed from gutsy kdebase?
<Hobbsee> mschiff: no, you'll have to modify the source to make the kitchensync actually build
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's your take on that?  they havent been fixed by _Sime_, iirc.
<Hobbsee> i thought we were going to pull them pre-feisty if they werent fixe.d
<mschiff> ?
<Riddell> marseillai: human readable is best for that
<marseillai> oi
<marseillai> oki
<Riddell> Hobbsee: there were some changes to them as I remember
<Hobbsee> mschiff: kitchensync has been modified so it doesnt try to build the binary kitchensync - because that section doesnt build.
<marseillai> i'll this afternoon or evening
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do they work now, though?  more so?
<Riddell> mschiff: what problem do you have with media?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: they don't not work
<mschiff> Riddell: they get mounted automatically regardless of the settings
<mschiff> there is no way to prevent a media from getting mounted if it is plugged in
<Riddell> mschiff: mm, yes
<mschiff> And there is no unmount option in the contextmenu of a device, just eject
<mschiff> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/69561
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 69561 in kdebase "Mediamanager in kde 3.5.5 does not honour automount setting" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Riddell> mschiff: best thing is to ping _Sime_, but he's usually only online in the european evening
<Lure> mschiff: kitchecnsync in 3.5.7 works ok with opensync 0.22 for me, but you need to compile it yourself
<Lure> Hobbsee: kitchensync builds nicely if you have opensync 0.22 installed - feisty packages are here: http://www.in.fh-merseburg.de/~jahn/opensync-0.21/
<Hobbsee> Lure: cool
* Hobbsee has nothing to sync with, nor is running feisty
* Lure has tested it on both feisty and gutsy, but only with nokia e60 (SyncML)
<Hobbsee> i dont think my little nokia is that flash :P
<mhb> Riddell: the first day of soc and I'm pretty angry at pykde segfaulting unexpectedly
<Riddell> mhb: when does it do that?
<Riddell> mhb: in feisty?
<mhb> Riddell: well, I have the .ui set up at qt designer, just some buttons and progress bars. Once I replace Qt widgets with KDE ones, the code won't load
<mhb> Riddell: segfaulting, that is
<mhb> Riddell: and I have done exactly 0 changes myself - all done through kdevelop designer and pyuic
<Riddell> mhb: using kde widgets in designer?
<mhb> Riddell: yes
<mhb> Riddell: is that a bad practice?
<Hobbsee> Lure: come to think of it - do you even have a debian kde extras alioth account?
<marseillai> Hobbsee, i can confirm he's sweet! :)
<Hobbsee> marseillai: :)
<Hobbsee> marseillai: he didnt kill me at UDS, so...
<Hobbsee> mind you, no one did.  so they must all be pretty sweet
<mschiff> Riddell: ok thanks will try to ping him
<mschiff> Lure: cool! will try to rebuild it then
<Lure> mschiff: you may only need to change debian/kitchensync.install file to actually package kitchensync files (current feisty/gutsy just ship empty package)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'll chase both the broken rebuilds and such (kdegraphics)
<mschiff> ok thanks
<mschiff> Lure: the .install file was not empty but there was no package entry in the control file
<Lure> mschiff: ok, so re-add package entry
<Hobbsee> mschiff: then you need to add it back
<mschiff> I did
<Lure> mschiff: in gutsy, kitchensync.install was removed
<mschiff> now building
<mschiff> well does this mean gutsy will have no sync capabilities?
<manchicken> Riddell: I've got system settings compiling.
<Riddell> manchicken: oooh
<manchicken> Riddell: Just haven't been able to get it running.
<manchicken> :)
<manchicken> It bitches about DBUS processes being owned by other processes.
<manchicken> I'll have to figure that out.
<Riddell> ah
<manchicken> Just thought I'd update you.
<nixternal> wo0t...my first full semester taking honors classes and I got 2 As and 2 Bs and passed with academic honors and excellence
<nixternal> like I told my mom and x-wife, haven't had anything academic goodies since 3rd grade :)
<manchicken> Riddell: I've committed my changes to systemsettings to the point where it compiles to KDE's svn.
<manchicken> nixternal: Good stuff man.
<jjesse> conagrats nixternal
<nixternal> why thank you!
<nixternal> and my business courses...ummm...3 Bs, 2 Cs...not that great
<nixternal> and now I start the summer semester tonight...here we go with the long school days again
<jjesse> nixternal: take some time off :)
<nixternal> I did, one week :)
<nixternal> I like this school stuff
<jjesse> yeah?
<nixternal> ASP.NET, Java, and GUI Architecture & Programming this semester for computer courses, and then I am taking an Ethics course
<Daskreech> nixternal: I like Ethics.  You Pretty much have to be Unethical to pass it  :)
<Daskreech> at least in my uni
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> the instructor I have is super cool
<jjesse> w/ asp.net does that mean you have to have a windows box again :)
<nixternal> she is an older lady from Romania...hillarious, super smart, and a great time
<nixternal> jjesse: I think so, unless there is a Linux alternative
<nixternal> which I need to research a little
<jjesse> vmware baby :)
<nixternal> Mono?
<nixternal> the website states that it runs ASP.NET
<jjesse> setup a vmware session to program in
<jjesse> i think it does
<nixternal> I have a small 20GB partition with XP
<nixternal> but I kind of have it in a mess with Qt and KDE stuff last I checked
<jjesse> did you take a snapshot?
<nixternal> not of windows
<nixternal> r&r if necessary
<nixternal> imbrandon: you work(ed) with mono correct?
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> back in the day, i havent in a while
<imbrandon> wasup?
<imbrandon> ( i planed on getting back into it soon )
<nixternal> i.e., I am taking this asp.net course, would I be able you think to do the course with Linux and Mono?
<imbrandon> definately, asp.net is the most well supported and 100% implmented features of mono
<nixternal> Having Mono (not the disease) is the reason I signed up for asp.net and c# this go round
<nixternal> rock on!
<imbrandon> it was the first thing to be 100% supported
<nixternal> so I can continue being rebelous at school
<imbrandon> all classes
<nixternal> I can fool a couple into believing the Church of Emacs and St. Ignucious
<nixternal> so far every instructor I have had has let me use Linux for everything..they know Windows goes against my philosophy :)
<Daskreech> nixternal: What you should do is show them that a) mono is better documented and b) they can play aroundwith way more stuff get into way more theory for way less money
<nixternal> Daskreech: first, I need to learn a bit about mono
<nixternal> I think JR rubbed off on me with the "ewww mono" stuff ;p
* ScottK remembers having to decide between taking assembler for IBM 360, PDP 11, or 8080.  Took 8080 and did it with a Z80 add-on board in my Apple ] [.
<Daskreech> mono is pretty sweet if you are going the .NET way which is pretty sweet
<nixternal> dude, assembler sucked...sorry ;)
<imbrandon> ScottK, 8080
<nixternal> I took it in the early 90s at a tech school while I was in high school
* ScottK was wishing they offered 6502.
<nixternal> err, ya, either 89 or 90
<imbrandon> ScottK, hahaha c64 ftw
<nixternal> almost as bad as pic programming
<ScottK> Yes, but remember I'm ancient.  I've also experience the joy of sorting a dropped punch card deck.
<imbrandon> hey i like pic programing
<nixternal> PLC/SLC programming with Rockwell/Allen Bradely RSLogic Ladder Logic is easy and fun
<nixternal> ScottK: I worked at Unisys in 88 while in high school...I have seen those archeaic machines you talk of ;p
<imbrandon> ScottK, ever did low level stuff on the 6502 on the c64 or 128 ?
<imbrandon> a whole 1mhz
<nixternal> imbrandon: was that you that wanted to take a c64 and build a mini with?
<imbrandon> woot
<ScottK> imbrandon: No.  The only 6502 machine I owned was the Apple ] [.
<imbrandon> nixternal, the cips in c64/128's were 6502's
* nixternal still has an apple ] [
<imbrandon> @ 1mhz
<nixternal> c64, vic20, trash80
<ScottK> Trash 80 was 8080
<imbrandon> nah the vic had something else
<nixternal> ya, but I still have it
<nixternal> and it works
<imbrandon> and the trs80 was an 8080
<imbrandon> yea
<nixternal> scary
<nixternal> I was a teenager for those
<nixternal> wow
<nixternal> I bet ryanakca is like dude, I remember nintendo ;D
<imbrandon> lol
* ScottK had a summer job in high school working at a company helping with development and their development systems were S100 bus 6502 machines and they had a switch to go from 1 to 2 mhz.  It was very high tech for it's time.
<nixternal> I want to buy an itx setup and stick it in a c64
<nixternal> replace the guts
<nixternal> shoot, I can probably put 2 itx setups in that c64 housing
<imbrandon> nixternal, i did it
<nixternal> imbrandon: I knew that was you
<nixternal> we talked about it last year
<nixternal> jeesh, time has flown
<imbrandon> yea i put a slimline dvd in and a 1ghz C7 proc
<nixternal> nice
<imbrandon> 80 gig hdd
<imbrandon> etc
<imbrandon> actualy 1.5 ghz c7
<imbrandon> one sec, i have ubuntu loaded on it ( with full screen vice )
<nixternal> I have been watching the prices on newegg
<nixternal> there is a guy in my lug that makes his money with itx systems and linux
<nixternal> he loads them with slackware, and makes them file servers...cheap, fast, and secure
<nixternal> he is making a killing
<imbrandon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23093/
<nixternal> that is awesome
<nixternal> haha, @c64
<imbrandon> :)
<nixternal> our next LUG meeting this guy is supposed to bring in a bunch of Linux servers that are smaller than a pack of cigarettes
<DaSkreech> no no no no no yes :)
<nixternal> it has a power plugin and a cat5 port and that's it
<nixternal> I guess they mess with them at either UIC or IIT in the city
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> we have one or two here
<nixternal> I have seen pics online, but never seen one of them run
<imbrandon> nixternal, http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS2154184680.html   <-- size of a playing card
<nixternal> ya, we seen one of those at Flourish...the President of Neuros brought one out..they use it in their media box
<nixternal> of which I am waiting for one
<nixternal> actually...that might be a little smaller than the ones he had
<imbrandon> 10 x 7.2 cm
<imbrandon> anyhow, i need to head home, bbiab
<JuJuBee> I am having a problem running user management from kcontrol as well as system settings.  Jucato_ suggested I try here.  When I run userconfig or kdesu userconfig, I get the following... (I removed the X errors...) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23099/
<JuJuBee> It was working this morning.  Since then, I installed kde theme manager and did a kubuntu upgrade/update
<Riddell> JuJuBee: in feisty?
<JuJuBee> Yes, sorry.
<Riddell> err, hmm
<Riddell> poke _Sime_ ^^
<JuJuBee> Oh yea, I have tried reinstalling kde-guidance already.
<Riddell> kwwii: would you still have AI open?
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> hiya
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<JuJuBee> Can anybody here help with a user management problem ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23115/
<Riddell> JuJuBee: try e-mailing sime simon@simonzone. com
<JuJuBee> Ok, thanks.
* ace_suares is away: Gone away for now. 
<Hobbsee> !away | ace_saures_away
<ubotu> ace_saures_away: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<n8k99> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
<marseillai> Hobbsee: did i do right for my kubuntumeeting edition ?
<Hobbsee> marseillai: looks fine to me
* ace_saures_away is back.
<marseillai> oki
<ace_suares> sorry hobsee.
<Hobbsee> ace_suares: no problem
<montoya> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi montoya
<Lure> Riddell: re python-qt4> debain packager has dbus version ready, but want feedback from pythin packagers before upload
<Lure> Riddell: http://diotavelli.net/files/deb/
<Lure> Riddell: he expect that it should be in the archives in a week
<Riddell> Lure: great
<Lure> Riddell: I will test it tonight and will report back to him...
<acidBURN> that I would ask, if kde4 is going to be a major leap for kubuntu  :-S
<Riddell> "even more bugs!"
<Hobbsee> mmm....bugs....
* Hobbsee munches
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu_banner.pdf  I like it :)
<nixternal> Riddell: hahahah, nice banner :)
<Lure> Riddell: who is leaving k-council beside toma?
<Hobbsee> Lure: allee or tonio, raphink, iirc
* Hobbsee has it written down, somewhere
<Lure> Hobbsee: this was discussed at uds I suspect?
<Hobbsee> Lure: bits, yeah
<nixternal> jeesh
<nixternal> so that leaves like 3 people
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that's the point - rotate hafl the council
<nixternal> cool
<marseillai> Riddell: for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/44524 wich is still open since dapper even with a patch we have. I've speak with trueg (k3b dev) and he tells me the better way to solve it is to go back to normal version and make a symlink beetween normalize and normalize-audio as it is told in the bug report. do you want me to do it or it is something bad to do this symlink ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44524 in k3b "k3b uses wrong normalize binary name" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Riddell> marseillai: if it works that seems fine.  check the changelog I guess to make sure it hasn't been removed for a reason
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> i check
<marseillai> in fact
<marseillai> a patch has been done
<marseillai> but it had never work
<Riddell> marseillai: k3b needs merging with debian first as I remember
<marseillai> arf i forgot it
<marseillai> i'll check first if my idea works
<marseillai> because merging k3b is a little bit too hard atm
<nixternal> shouldn't the symlink be done with debian/postinst
<marseillai> nixternal: i can't set a file in debian dirs and install it ?
<marseillai> as you want
<nixternal> sure, but not link that I know of
<marseillai> tell me what's the cleaner way
<nixternal> I thought all symlinking was done with the .postinst
<nixternal> I could be wrong though
<marseillai> install my wa is something i know
<marseillai> yours is something i have to learn
<marseillai> oki
* marseillai will learn postinst
<marseillai> :)
<nixternal> if it works then I guess it is fine right :)
<acidBURN> is KDE4 going to be a major jump for kubuntu ?
<fdoving> definitely.
<acidBURN> great, this would give much needed for kubuntu group
<acidBURN> fdoving: heard they are going to use a unified database scheme for kde4 ?
<fdoving> seen some discussion about it, yes.
<acidBURN> great
* DaSkreech grins at Hobbsee online
<ryanakca> nixternal: lol
<DaSkreech> What about Language barrier would make a  post offensive?
* ryanakca used a SEGA thingy back in grade 3... dunno which is older... sega or nintendo... I only ever played nintendo at my friends house. And CHIP and ski on Win 3.1
<ryanakca> That was the extent of my gaming until we got an xbox a couple of years ago.
<ryanakca> nixternal: did you get that moin2docbook working?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: meta howtos?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: you have howto twice in the title :-P
<DaSkreech> What's KDE matchmaker?
<fdoving> matchmaker?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<fdoving> i don't understand the question.
<DaSkreech> It' on the dot
<DaSkreech> http://akademy2007.kde.org/codingmarathon/bof.php
<DaSkreech> It's on that page as well
<fdoving> ah.
<fdoving> probably a KDE dating service.
* DaSkreech slides over to the sign up sheet
<RadiantFire_> lol
<Lure> nice, kubuntu-desktop is installable again in gutsy
<nixternal> ryanakca: that moin2docbook thing for moinmoin is an absolute mess
<nixternal> I spoke with the devs and there is no plans on maintaining it, and they stated it hasn't worked yet
<ryanakca> nixternal: aww, pity
<marseillai> Riddell: for k3b it works! we have to remove kubuntu_101_rename_normalize.diff and make a ln -s /usr/bin/normalize-audio /usr/bin/normalize
<marseillai> i'll do the patch tomorrow this evening it's a bit too late
<Riddell> ok
<mschiff> _Sime_: ping
<n8k99> anyonein here have ops in #kubuntu
<Daskreech> n8k99: you can type !kops in #kubuntu
<Daskreech> Sup?
<n8k99> ah i knew there was some thing like that
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-30
<marseillai> Riddell: i've fix the problem with k3b in a clean way no symlink only patching source : here is the fix : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5322 it build and works fine. if you could look at it ?
<marseillai> oki i've just learn that we don't need to revu those things
<marseillai> and that this is enough : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/44524 with debdiff
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44524 in k3b "k3b uses wrong normalize binary name" [Medium,Fix committed] 
<yuriy> hmm so there is no way to use a kde3 part in a qt4 app right? cause i am looking at t-c-m and it would just make so much sense to stick ksysguard in there
<yuriy> t-c-m has a "gtkimage" that it uses to watch screens through vnc. should i be using qgraphicsview?
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you broke kde 3.5.7? :)
* ajmitch is just talking to someone who had everything fall apart
<yuriy> still can't install kde4 packages :-\
<ajmitch> no more info than that, of course :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: no, why?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: which part?
<yuriy> is kdecopy supposed to replace the regular qt4 packages?
<ajmitch> especially knetworkmanager
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i didnt touch knetworkmanager
<Hobbsee> but it's been playing up for me too, in the past couple of days
<Hobbsee> i wonder if it's the new networkstatus, or osmething
<ajmitch> I just saw "nothing really starting with K available"
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> yuriy: that's what the announcement page says
<ajmitch> hm, might not quite be as broken as though
<Jucato> yuriy: which removes all the Qt 4 apps on Kubuntu and the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<yuriy> hmm must've missed that in the announcement
<Hobbsee> there should be a new release in a couple of days, anyway
<yuriy> anyways i guess i can't install it then... need pyqt4
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: some miscommunication, seems like apps aren't dying, that was in reference to fetching stuff
<Hobbsee> ah
<Jucato> yuriy: "Install kde4base-dev, this will uninstall the normal qt4 packages and install the qt4 kdecopy packages." http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php
<Hobbsee> oh wait, no it's not.  beta1 is the 25th of may
<_marseillais> hi
<_marseillais> Riddell, did you see my message about k3b patch ?
<Riddell> marseillai: nope
<_marseillais> i've done a patch for k3b and normalize. in fact i just had to remove some changes in an existing k3b patch. i've test it and now it works fine.
<_marseillais> i've attach a debdiff to bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/44524 including change in patches and changelog
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44524 in k3b "k3b uses wrong normalize binary name" [Medium,Fix committed] 
<_marseillais> Riddell, so if you have time ....
<Riddell> ok, but k3b also needs a merge from debian
<_marseillais> yes
<_marseillais> i've take a look at it yesterday
<_marseillais> but it was a little bit to late to start something so hard
<mhb> good morning
<Tm_T> good day
<Tm_T> when I last time been active here?
<Tm_T> 2 days ago, ok
<kwwii> Riddell: thanks for the note about registration, nobody mentioned that to me
<Riddell> kwwii: you should also ask on the e.v. list who else is going from kde
<kwwii> Riddell: I noticed that Celeste and George are on the list of attendees
<Riddell> kwwii: that may only be for previous events
<kwwii> so are you attending?
<Riddell> not that I've heard
<Riddell> seems they want to send you instead
<kwwii> well, I am going for UME
<vprints> Riddell, do you remember fixing Bug #102544 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102544 in kdegraphics "Firefox uses not fully functional Kghostview to open PDF's in KDE instead of the system default KPDF" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102544
<vprints> I think that you did fix that
<Riddell> vprints: mm hmm
<vprints> :P
<vprints> I did a fresh install some days ago and it opens pdf's with kpdf now
<vprints> so you could mark it fixed :)
<vprints> or shall i just write fixed by riddell there ?
<Riddell> oh, it is fixed
<Riddell> phew, thought you were going to tell me it wasn't fixed :)
<Riddell> set as fixed
<vprints> thanks :)
<vprints> and thanks fox fixing that
<Riddell> hola morn|eri
<morn|eri> hey
<morn|eri> i have visited the kubuntu booth :)
<Riddell> at linux tag?
<morn|eri> yup
<Riddell> did they recognise your fame?
<morn|eri> nah, but they had adept running on the machine so i said i know that program (and why :-)
<morn|eri> i'm wearing a redhat t-shirt though
<morn|eri> so it's a bit odd
<morn|eri> i'll have a kde one for tomorrow
<Riddell> I'm working on a red hat article for the dot, so it's all good :)
<mhb> Riddell: started bug 117731 we talked about a minute ago
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117731
<Riddell> mhb: can you send me some example code that has the problem?
<mhb> Riddell: I'll push my latest changes, you can test it then
<morn|eri_> there's a thing that sucks about wireless networks
<morn|eri_> and having your home machine down because of electricity overhaul
<Lure> Riddell: btw, python-qt4 test package works nicely with dbus/hal events - so we just need to wait to hit debian and then merge
<Riddell> Lure: great
<morn|eri_> eh, the xen talk is booring
<Riddell> morn|eri_: got a camera to take photos?
<morn|eri_> sure
<Riddell> seeing the kubuntu and kde booths would be handy
<morn|eri_> okey, i'll go over there in a while and take photos :-)
<morn|eri_> Riddell: http://people.freedesktop.org/~mornfall/img_1789.jpg (and 1790 and 1791) are from before
<morn|eri_> warning -- full resolution
<Riddell> ooh, there's sebas
<Riddell> although it looks more like a desk than a booth :)
<morn|eri_> yup
<morn|eri_> look at the second one
<morn|eri_> with ossi
<Riddell> morn|eri_: that's quite a step down from last year
<Riddell> nice kubuntu poster, wonder who did that
<Riddell> I've no idea who that is on the kubuntu stand
<Riddell> but that happened when I was at linuxtag last year, lots of kubuntu people I never knew existed
<morn|eri_> i don't know anyone of them
<morn|eri_> apparently all are from kubuntu-de
<vprints> The CD package looks great too
<morn|eri> http://people.freedesktop.org/~mornfall/lucka.jpg ;-) when i'm looking at the directory...
<Riddell> now that's not linuxtag
<morn|eri> and Riddell wins the observer of the monthh prize ;-)
<morn|eri> well, i'll go and make some photos
<morn|eri> will log on later, cya
<JuJuBee> Riddell : that email address you gave me yesterday got bounced back as undeliverable.
<Riddell> JuJuBee: which?
<JuJuBee> simon at simonzone dot com
<Riddell> err, really?
<JuJuBee> Ype.
<JuJuBee> Yep*
<Riddell> that's definately his address
<Riddell> _Sime_: poke poke ^^
<JuJuBee> Where can I get some assistance with NIS?  Weird behavior...
<_marseillais> mmmmmmmm am i allow to change an existing patch to solve a problem he add and in the same time change this same patch to solve another bug wich is a little bit related with the first one?
<_marseillais> or i should make another patch?
<ScottK> _marseillais: Is that patch an Ubuntu unique patch or is it from Debian?
<_marseillais> an ubuntu
<ScottK> OK, then in that case I'd say (in my non-expert opinion) you are free to edit the patch as long as you carefully document it in debian/changelog.
<_marseillais> oki
<_marseillais> because the first patch try (and fail) to resolve only half of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/45026 the normalize part and i was wondering if i should do another patch for the other part (emovix one)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45026 in k3b "K3b dont find emovix-2 and normalize" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ScottK> _marseillais: My major thought on the matter was that if it was a Debian patch you ought to leave it alone to make future merging easier.  In this case I'd say do whatever will be clearer to the next person to touch the package.
<_marseillais> oki
<_marseillais> so edit patch! :)
<Hobbsee> eveningall
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee cant spell
<Hobbsee> yay, injuries
<Riddell> Hobbsee: are you going to sync/merge kguitar?  it's got your name on it http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe-manual.html
<Hobbsee> er, cant type
<Hobbsee> Riddell: mmm...yeah....
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm hoping that upstream will release a new version
<Riddell> Hobbsee: oh, what's happening with knetworkmanager?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it will be a straight sync, last i looked, when upstream releases a new version, and debian packages it.  i'll have to look again, though
<Hobbsee> didnt tonio_ say that upstream were releasing 0.2?
<Hobbsee> so he was wanting to wait for that?
<Riddell> that rings a bell
<Lure> Hobbsee: our knm has networkstatus patch, not sure about debian
<Lure> Hobbsee: 0.2 should be out soon, but no date yet
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's networkstatus supposed to do?
<Hobbsee> it seems that the last few days, my uni wifi has been on crack - connecting to it
<Lure> Hobbsee: that is the buggy stuff that makes your konqueror/kopete not working if knm is not aware about your network connection ;-)
<Hobbsee> the fact that one cant acutlaly authenticate to it via the webpage shouldnt effect that?
<Hobbsee> Lure: ahhh.  that stuff :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: it even sometimes works, too
<Hobbsee> kopete will still try to connect, sometimes.
<Lure> Hobbsee: it works if knm is managing connection or static IP ethernet, but does not work for PPP/dialup
<Hobbsee> cue me killing 5 windows from it
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> s/works/mostly works/
<Lure> Hobbsee: not all protocols in kopete have the support for it (yet)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> this'd be fairly standard - jabber, msn, yahoo, icq..
<Riddell> Lure: you also have an entry on universe-manual (eqonomize)
<Lure> Riddell: I can look into it tonight
<Hobbsee> mmm....i remember uploading that package
<Lure> Riddell: -manual are packages that were packaged from scratch for ubuntu, right?
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Lure> Riddell: ryanakca might not be happy since his first package will be overriden by debian packaging ;-)
<Riddell> he can always package more :)
* morn|eri_ smacks wireless
<Hobbsee> hi mornfall
<morn|eri_> afternoon Hobbsee
<morn|eri_> well, whatever it is at your lattitude ;-)
<morn|eri_> make that longitude
<Hobbsee> it's almost midnight
<morn|eri_> :-)
<_marseillais> k3b devs really speak a langage different that mine...
<Riddell> how's that?
<_marseillais> their code
<_marseillais> it's clear and clean
<_marseillais> but it gives me headhache to understand it
<Lure> Riddell: why is this build taking older (0.3.1) version of strigi build-dep then latest in repo (0.5.1), causing build to fail: http://librarian.launchpad.net/7879200/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.strigiapplet_0.5.1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> Lure: strigi 0.5 isn't in the archive, it's probably stuck in NEW for something
<Hobbsee> it's in NEW, yes.
* Hobbsee noticed it yesterday
<Lure> Riddell: true, it works here as I have locally build one ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=strigi
<Lure> Hobbsee: is new regularly processed now, or not at all? (there are 186 packages waiting)
<Hobbsee> Lure: depends - they cna cherry pick if needed
<Lure> fabo: [16:10]  <seb128> Lure: any reason to have "libcluceneindex.so -> libcluceneindex.so.0" rather than to the real lib (libcluceneindex.so.0.5.1)?
<pgoodall> kwwii: ping
<Lure> fabo: nothing of major concern, just one symlink too many
<kwwii> pgoodall: pong
<pgoodall> kwwii: don't know if the /msg is working
<pgoodall> kwwii: how are you?
<kwwii> pgoodall: yeah, I think you have to have a registered nick to make that work
<kwwii> pgoodall: doing well :-)
<kwwii> pgoodall: and you?
<pgoodall> pretty good
<pgoodall> no longer w/ Novell :-)
* pgoodall sighs with relief
<kwwii> I heard about that
<pgoodall> I was looking for your e-mail address
<pgoodall> only have your mobile
<kwwii> kwwii@ubuntu.com
<repete> thx. :-)
<repete> You going to this Ubuntu Live thing?
<kwwii> nope, looks like I will be at another meeting
<repete> ah...
<kwwii> my life is filled with business trips these days :-(
<repete> really?  Moved on from the artwork thing?  Or playing ambassador?
<Riddell> he never was very good at artwork :)
<repete> hehe
<kwwii> still doing artwork stuff but doing it with other companies these days
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you're not supposed to say that while he's around :P
<kwwii> thanks Riddell
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I jest
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i know.  see the :P
<kwwii> repete: actually, I have been working with tigert again - reminds me of old times :-)
<repete> nice!
<repete> haven't spoken with him in a while, but always enjoyed working with him
<kwwii> now if I could only get him to leave nokia and join canonical ;-)
<kwwii> repete: btw, my jabber account is kwwii@jabber.org
<repete> cool.  Thx.
<repete> looks like you are offline
<asimon> Hello, the name convention for KDE3 widget styles is 'kde-style-name'. What about KDE4 styles? Should they be named kde4-style-name?  I ask because I want to package the qt4/kde4 version of qtcurve (for revu). Thanks.
<Riddell> hi asimon, that convention comes from debian packagers.  there's no convention for kde 4 yet since no packages exist but that seems sensible
<Riddell> asimon: also I wouldn't bother turning on the kde 4 bits yet, just the qt ones (but may as well call the package kde4- for when that does become sane to use)
<kwwii> repete: funky, it shows me online :-(
<asimon> Riddell: Okay, thanks.
* repete tries another client
<repete> kwwii: try adding pete@yellowhouse.org as a buddy
<repete> that's on gmail hosted, so should work as a jabber account
<kwwii> lol, great error message:  Your message could not be delivered: "ping?", Reason: ""
<kwwii> miht be my client, one second
<Riddell> repete: have you converted to KDE yet?
<mhb> that's what jabber says when gmail account isn't online
<mhb> kwwii: ^^
<mhb> kwwii: rather: that's what the gmail server responds
<repete> Riddell: nope.  :-/
<repete> Riddell: you guys make some impressive stuff, but I just couldn't get used to it
<Riddell> repete: humbug, well any day now I'm sure you will :)
<repete> every now and again I give it a try
<repete> anxiously awaiting kde4
<repete> have to admit I'm quite addicted to the Computer menu in SUSE's GNOME
<kwwii> repete: yeah, it says "404 error" in Gaim
<repete> kwwii: I wasn't logged in as I was trying to configure gaim
<repete> try again
<kwwii> repete: no luck :-( you'd think I could figure this out
<repete> computers are hard
<repete> hehe
<kwwii> in the good old days if we wanted to talk to someone we had to walk 8 miles through the snow to talk to them :p
<ScottK> Up hill. ...  Both ways.
<kwwii> *exactly*
<kwwii> well, my yahoo account is kennethwesleywimer, maybe that works :p
* nixternal dances the qt 4.3.0 dance!!!
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I just watched the Qt 4 dance this morning :)
<nixternal> Jucato: that was just gas, that wasn't a qt4 dance ;p
<Jucato> roflmao
<JuJuBee> I still have not resolved my problem with User Management being broken.  Is there anyone that can help? Please...
<Daskreech> JuJuBee: what was the problem?
<JuJuBee> User manangement from kcontrol will not load.  Neither will userconfig from cli....
<JuJuBee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23115/
<Daskreech> which release?
<Hobbsee> loads fine here...
<Daskreech> Here too
<JuJuBee> Feisty, just upgraded some packages yesterday morning
<Hobbsee> JuJuBee: did you get onto sebas, etc?
<JuJuBee> Was working prior to the upgrade...
<Hobbsee> were these 3.5.7 packages?
<JuJuBee> or maybe I should say update?
<Daskreech> How did the kde-guidance reintall go?
<JuJuBee> Did not help.  Seemed to go fine...
<JuJuBee> When I click on the user management link in kcontrol, it just gives me the welcome screen for kcontrol when you launch kcontrol.
<Hobbsee> JuJuBee: did you get onto sebas, etc?
<JuJuBee> I spent the last week installing software and configuring this computer preparing to be imaged.  I will deploy this image to the rest of the computers in my classroom.
<Hobbsee> were these 3.5.7 packages?
<JuJuBee> How do I find out?  What is sebas?
<Hobbsee> sebas is a person, usually in this channel
<JuJuBee> No then.
<Hobbsee> and you'd have to have a look at your sources.list
<JuJuBee> let me go check.
* Hobbsee thought sebas was the guidance master.
<yuriy> generally you'd only have kde 3.5.7 if you added it on purpose
<Hobbsee> exactly
<yuriy> i thought sebas did powermanager and sime did the rest
<Hobbsee> ahh.  not sure.  either will point to the correct person, though
<Hobbsee> actually, that's probably right
<JuJuBee> no mention of 3.5.7, I have not edited this file manually since installing feisty.
* Hobbsee hopes you havent used automatix, or any of those "helper tools"
<JuJuBee> Dont know what that is, so probably not.
<yuriy> hmm so it's choking on your uid or something..
<JuJuBee> Just using apt-get and adept
<yuriy> what happens if you use python 2.4? (don't remember how to change it without uninstalling 2.5)
<JuJuBee> Should I unistall it and install 2.4?
<JuJuBee> Should I try to log in as root and test?
<yuriy> hmm..were there any updates to guidance?
<Hobbsee> ick, no.
<Hobbsee> yuriy:
<Hobbsee> JuJuBee: you do odd things to your system doing that.
<Hobbsee> JuJuBee: try kdesu kcontrol, see if it comes up then
<JuJuBee> K
<Daskreech> yuriy: does he have a non standard UID?
<Hobbsee> yuriy: no.  only thing was adept, kernel update
<yuriy> what do you mean "original exception was"?
<yuriy> nvm it's the same thing anyway
<Hobbsee> JuJuBee: your username actually *has* sudo powers on that machine, doesnt it?
<JuJuBee> Yes, it is supposed to and did have prior to this.
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<JuJuBee> My uid is 1000 and when I run kcontrol at cli, it throws a bunch of python 2.5 errors
<Hobbsee> i have no idea.  i just want to sleep
* Hobbsee --> bed.
<nixternal> Riddell: I am trying to get the Kubuntu docs at least dual licensed
<nixternal> it is killing me actually to be CC-by-SA and not GFDL or GPL to a point because i can't use any of the KDE docs
<yuriy> JuJuBee: are there any lines in /etc/passwd that don't fit the format? (7 things separated by colons)
<JuJuBee> How can I install python 2.4 to test?
<nixternal> if the reason behind the license change was to be able to use the Official Book, that don't make sense, since the book is *ubuntu* only except for a small portion (i.e., chapter 7)
<JuJuBee> I will go look...
<nixternal> jjesse: you see that?
<nixternal> it is my fault for not following those discussions a little more closely
<JuJuBee> yuriy : passwd looks fine...
<yuriy> JuJuBee: that's the only thing i can think of.  would you mind pastebinning it?
<JuJuBee> The passwd file?
<yuriy> yeah
<JuJuBee> give me a min...
<Daskreech> yuriy: that's so cool :)
<yuriy> Daskreech: hmm?
<JuJuBee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23290
<Daskreech> you can pastebin something called the passwd file and your system is still secure
<Daskreech>  *hugs UNIX*
<yuriy> oh, yeah :)
<yuriy> JuJuBee: the last line in there
<yuriy> can't imagine how it got there, but delete that line and you should be fine
<JuJuBee> Im using NIS for student logins.
<JuJuBee> Has been there since I installed feisty and nis from getgo
<yuriy> and userconfig worked before? looks to me like it would definitely choke on that. if that's valid, then that would be a bug in userconfig, unless i'm missing something
<JuJuBee> Yes, worked before...
* yuriy realizes his python-fu must still be lacking and summons _Sime_
<xerosis> are koepte bugs filed against kdenetwork?
<fdoving> JuJuBee: if you edit passwd, make sure to use 'vipw' to do so. it does some checks before actually replacing the file.
<yuriy> xerosis: yes
<JuJuBee> Oh, I been using pico or kedit...
<xerosis> yuriy: how come it lets you file them against kopete?
<yuriy> xerosis: for earlier releases i think.. unless it changed again
<fdoving> xerosis: there once was a separate source-package named kopete.
<JuJuBee> I don't know how to use vi
<xerosis> ah ok, makes sense
<fdoving> JuJuBee: it doesn't use vi, it uses your preferred editor, set by the update-alternatives resouce 'editor' (nano on ubuntu systems by default).
<fdoving> vim on my system :)
<JuJuBee> OK
<Daskreech> emacs :-)
<JuJuBee> OK,I removed the line with +:::::: from the end of /etc/passwd and tried kcontrol and still same behavior.  When it opens and I click on User Management, I get the same thing on the right as I do when I open kcontrol.
<yuriy> JuJuBee: how about when you run userconfig?
<JuJuBee> Same as before, bunch of errors about kde-guidance
<fdoving> JuJuBee: might want to check out 'vipw -s' to edit the shadow file, might have an bogus entry aswell.
<yuriy> JuJuBee: same errors, including the one with self._uid = int(self._uid) ValueError
<yuriy> ?
<JuJuBee> Not uid, gid...
<yuriy> oh, interesting
<fdoving> is the error some where on a pastebin or something ?
<yuriy> fdoving: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23115/
<JuJuBee> Thanks, was just about to
<fdoving> that is feisty?
<JuJuBee> BRB : fire drill
<yuriy> JuJuBee:can you paste the new error? is it gid at line 1019 or somewhere else?
<JuJuBee> Well, thats a problem.  I removed the last line from /etc/group (+:::) as well as passwd and now it works.
<JuJuBee> This will cause a problem for NIS as I understand it.
<JuJuBee> yuriy : still want the paste?
<Lure> Riddell: eqonomize sync requested - bug 117805
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117805 in eqonomize "sync eqonomize 0.4-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117805
<Riddell> nice
<Lure> Riddell: if orig.gz is same, then sync should be ok for -manual, right?
<Riddell> Lure: sure
<Riddell> so long as md5sums match
<JuJuBee> Now what do I do about using NIS?  NIS needs the +:::::: at the end of /etc/passwd and +::: at the end of /etc/group
<Riddell> JuJuBee: so the problem is caused by the NIS line?
<JuJuBee> Seem that way. I removed those lines and now userconfig and user management work fine.
<Riddell> JuJuBee: ah well, that'll be a bug then :)
<JuJuBee> I Kinda need NIS...
<JuJuBee> Sucks for me ...
<fdoving> write a patch then.
<JuJuBee> Way beyond me...
<fdoving> is that line always at the end of the file?
<JuJuBee> Yes.
<fdoving> can't be that hard to make userconfig ignore the last line.
<JuJuBee> Where is the source for userconfig ?
<fdoving> apt-get source it.
<Riddell> kde-guidance
<Riddell> trunk is in KDE SVN
<JuJuBee> when I apt-get -d source kde-guidance, where is it stored?
<Jucato> current directory (-d is redundant)
<JuJuBee> found it
<JuJuBee> what is the .dsc file?
<Riddell> JuJuBee: description.  dpkg-source -x *dsc  will extract the package
<Riddell> JuJuBee: although you are probably better off not worrying about building the package and just editing the /usr/bin/userconfig file
<Lure> Riddell: digikam 0.9.2beta2 is in debian - will work on merge
<Lure> Riddell: will need you to sponsor upload
<Daskreech> hunger: Hey
<Riddell> Lure: can do
<Riddell> glatzor: do you have the patch for displayconfig backend?
<glatzor> Riddell: which one?
<Riddell> glatzor: all of them :)
<glatzor> I keep my patches in the patches folder of the displayconfig-gtk source repository
<Riddell> glatzor: I'm splitting guidance package into guidance-backend
<glatzor> Riddell: Cool!
<glatzor> Riddell: pitti has got a patch to use tabs instead of spaces in the backend
<glatzor> since ubuntu uses tabs for the indention
<glatzor> https://code.launchpad.net/~displayconfig-gtk/displayconfig-gtk/ubuntu
<Riddell> got it
<fdoving> Riddell: did you consider dropping the tabs in system settings and display everything on the first page?
<Riddell> fdoving: tab tabs or the things down the side?
<Riddell> can't say we have
<fdoving> Riddell: remove the "general" and "advanced" options.
<Riddell> oh, well, we only added them in edgy
<fdoving> ok, I hope they disappear in gutsy :)
<Daskreech> I just want two things
<Daskreech> To be able to navigate by keyboard
<Daskreech> (very annoying to try and configure the mouse when there is no mouse)
<Daskreech>  and when you search for something tab only goes through the ones highlighted
<jovans> i am going now to testing gutsy i have burned the alternate cd one questing are there problem using a few feisty packages on gutsy or generally no problem?
<Riddell> they may not install
<jovans> so fesity packages not work on gutsy too diferent or what u mean?
<Lure> Riddell: ups, we need libkdcraw MIR first for digikam
<Lure> Riddell: this is just extracted code from digima
<Lure> Riddell: this is just extracted code from digikam
<Riddell> bother
<xerosis> i can't seem to find the bug relating to scripts not working in mounted drives, am i going mad?
<Lure> Riddell: will do, and libexiv2 0.14 needs to pass NEW
<jjesse> wow only 475 packages upgraded in a feisty -> gutsy move :)
<nixternal> jjesse: we are still young yet
<jjesse> yeah i know, i just thought it would be more
<jovans> so i have tried to install the gutsy daily alternate cd for testing only but don't works  there are difference betwenn modules in the kernel that is load at start and in the pool tree
<jovans> so
<nixternal> ya, don't expect the CDs to work for a bit yet...they aren't getting love and probably won't until we prepare for our first pre-release
<marseillai> Riddell: a question. Is it a good way to merge to take the debian package and adapt it to include what ubuntu packages has as improvment ?
<Riddell> marseillai: that what I usually do
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> so normally i should have finish merging k3b this afternoon
<Daskreech> jovans: do a feisty install and dist-upgrade
<nixternal> Riddell: going to have a hell of a time trying to get a double license w/o any solid evidence of needing it
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> what does alt+<- do in Kopete?
<Lure_> Riddell: can you review? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportLibKdcraw
<Lure_> marseillai: I am currently working on digikam merge (have seen your bug)
<marseillai> Lure_: for what i've seen there are no regression with digikam but i'm not sure
<marseillai> if it was me i would have just change changelog
<marseillai> but as i just sayed i'm absolutly not sure
<marseillai> and i would be happy to see your debdiff when it's done Lure_
<Lure_> marseillai: it is only one Depends and one additional patch (which I will commit to KDE svn now, so we get it in final)
<Lure_> marseillai: will let you know
<Lure_> marseillai: I will also include one post-Beta2 fix from svn
<Daskreech> anyone heard of LINA?
<Riddell> Lure_: looks fine
<Lure_> Riddell: thanks for review
<Riddell> Lure_: although now I think about it, it's possible they'll be happy to just put it into main since it was previously part of another package in main
<jovans> so dist-upgrade not works
<Lure_> Riddell: yep, I will ping pitti tommorow and buildd-admin (as we need to get exiv2 and libkdcraw past NEW)
<jovans> i dont know hy the error message "U are not allowd to upgrade to gutsy because u are using a newer version than 7.10"
<jovans> what is that?
<jovans> hm
<Riddell> Lure_: you want ubuntu-archive not buildd-admin
<jovans> lsb_release says as follows:
<jovans> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<jovans> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04
<jovans> Release:        7.04 Pre
<jovans> Codename:       feisty
<Lure_> Riddell: right, I need buildd-admin for strigiapplet give-back ;-)
<jovans> what i have for a release?
* Lure_ has to many ping XXX on his list ;-)
<Daskreech> jovans: How .. blast!
<Lure_> marseillai: this should be digikam merge debdiff: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/digikam/digikam-debian.debdiff
<Lure_> marseillai: you can ignore last patch (that is additional fix from KDE SVN)
<ryanakca> Lure_: pitty :(
<marseillai> lure oki i look this and try to understand what you've done! i'm not very good at merging
<Lure> marseillai: best is to start with debian package and understand ubuntu differences and re-apply if they still make sense
<Lure> marseillai: in this particular case, quite some ubuntu changes were included either in KDE SVN or by debian
<marseillai> where i have some problem is when ubuntu package is base on upstream and not on debian package
<mhb> I just wondered ... can't we do a simple k3b mp3 codecs install dialog as we do for amarok?
<Lure> marseillai: digikam is not such case, as we are pretty alligned - allee does most work on both sides ;-)
<Lure> marseillai: but sometimes we are just faster then debian (due to freezes and similar)
<Lure> Riddell: merged digikam sources are here: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/digikam/
<Lure> I have build them locally (you need to apt-get source exiv2 libkdcraw and compile + install)
<Lure> just to satisfy build-dep (they are in binary NEW queue)
<Lure> Riddell: I think you can upload, it will just bi in "Dependancy Wait" state until we get NEW accept + MIR approved
<ryanakca> Should I add to tomorrow's agenda a poll to see if people are still interested in the eGroupWare server I offered to setup?
<ryanakca> or just assume that they are :P
<mhb> ryanakca: you can use the time to set it up, instead :o)
<ryanakca> mhb: elmo said he'd look into a groupware.kubuntu.org, but no garantees... I'm just waiting to see if it's a yes or a no...
<glatzor> Riddell: could you patch the backend to use the MonitorsDB from hwdata and the pci table (pci.ids) from pciutils?
<glatzor> glatzor: Currently the data gets shipped twice
<marseillai> Lure: did you look at my debdiff for digikam ?
<Lure> marseillai: yep, but it had bunch of translation diffs which were wrongly put in by MoM
<marseillai> Lure: i added a second one
<marseillai> without this
<Lure> marseillai: bug id?
<marseillai> the same
<marseillai> wait
<marseillai> Lure: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/117457
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117457 in digikam "sync digikam from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Lure> marseillai: digikam-svn-r649833.diff is already included in original package
<Lure> marseillai: and 11-add-service-menu-translations.diff had to be reworked as it did not apply
<Lure> marseillai: did you try to build package?
<marseillai> i must tell that no
<marseillai> i didn't
<Lure> marseillai: you should always try to build in chroot/pbuilder before requesting sync
<marseillai> oki now i know
<Lure> marseillai: you do not want to get a blush after the build on build farm fails ;-)
<Lure> marseillai: np, we all went through that ;-)
* marseillai now see that it's harder to make a merge than make a new package
<Lure> marseillai: it depends - some merges are simple, some are pain-in-the-xxx
<Riddell> Lure: looking at digikam
<Lure> Riddell: btw, we will have some transition issues though with other photo apps
<Lure> Riddell: due to exiv2 change from 0.12 -> 0.14
<Riddell> Lure: uploading
<Lure> Riddell:  we will have to re-upload several apps to pick up new version
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<Lure> Riddell: I will upload digikam-doc (universe) soon
<ScottK> Lure: Why is digikam-doc still in universe when digikam is in main?  That seems odd to me...
<Lure> ScottK: agree
<Lure> ScottK: do you want to write MIR?
<Lure> ;-)
<ScottK> Maybe.
<ScottK> No promises
<Lure> ScottK: it should be easy ;-)
<Lure> emphasis on "should" ;-)
<Riddell> remember that our DVD was oversized for feisty
<ScottK> Not everything in Main goes on the DVD does it?
<Lure> Riddell: really?
<Lure> Riddell: I recall couple of releases back we had 1 GB left or similar...
<Riddell> Lure: I had to remove a bunch of things like linux-debug
<Riddell> ScottK: just kubuntu desktop and supported seeds
<Riddell> and those below
<Lure> Riddell: we will need to retire digikamimageplugins (now part of digikam) - who does that?
<Lure> Riddell: will merge kipi-plugins now
<Riddell> Lure: file a bug and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<Lure> Riddell: will do that as soon digikam is built and in archives
<Lure> Riddell: kipi-plugins need sync - can you approve bug 117858
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117858 in kipi-plugins "sync kipi-plugins 0.1.3-5 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117858
* Lure has to thank allee who has merged all ubuntu changes to debian
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-31
<Riddell> Lure: done
<Lure> Riddell: thanks, have subscribed ubuntu-archive
<Riddell> fabo: what creates .version files in the guidance package?
<Daskreech> manchicken: They do release a lot of code as well
<manchicken> Daskreech: What now?
<Daskreech> Google
<Daskreech> They do release internal code to oss
<Daskreech> Just boring stuff :)
<Riddell> they do?
<Riddell> I've never noticed that, except where they have to
<mhb> I'm happy with them paying the SoC :o)
<Daskreech> http://code.google.com/projects.html
<Riddell> ah, right, spose so
<manchicken> Daskreech: I don't recall saying anything about Google today.
<Daskreech> manchicken: me either
<Daskreech> I thought it about time :-)
<manchicken> Oh.  Googles contributions are insufficient to make up for the privacy and freedom violations they've committed.
<Riddell> I've not noticed any of them either
<manchicken> I've noticed a lot of proprietary stuff and a lot of disingenuous grooming of the Free Software community. :)
<Daskreech> manchicken: yeah I said they were boring stuff :0
<jjesse> was someone looking for me?
<Daskreech> hi kwwii
<jjesse> hello Daskreech
<Daskreech> hi jjesse :)
<Daskreech> How are you?
<jjesse> good, frustrated at my dog, who insists he has to go outside and then nothing
<kwwii> hi Daskreech, jjesse, all
<Daskreech> jjesse: maybe he wants to walk
<jjesse> its not time for that yet
<kwwii> or maybe he is messing with your mind
<jjesse> he goes at nine thirty
<jjesse> every day
<jjesse> loading up a gutsy vm right now :)
<kwwii> dogs are a lot smarter than you think :-)
<Daskreech> :-)
<claydoh> my 3 dogs are definitely smarter than me
<claydoh> they can tell when I am  faking sleep early in the am
<nosrednaekim> I read on your wiki that some apps needed to be programmed. Are any of these apps in Python?
<Daskreech> claydoh: They know your mensis :-)
<claydoh> maybe, but it still suck if I acidently wake up at 4 a,m, they all wanna go outside
* claydoh has less patience than the mrs, they never get her with that one
<Daskreech> Oh that yeah
* claydoh is enjoying kmymoney2 0.9 cvs
<Daskreech> wait that gets developed?
* claydoh also almost misread mensis for something else :), and subsequently felt stupid :)
<Daskreech> ha ha :)
<claydoh> 0.9 has, get this, wizard driven online banking setup that *works*!!
<Daskreech> Joking
<Daskreech> it pretends to be IE? :)
<claydoh> lol I have yet to use IE7
<nosrednaekim> hi, I'm not sure if this is the place to ask, but i'm trying to register up on kubuntu.org, and its stalling.
<Daskreech> claydoh: how nice is it to use?
<Daskreech>  I was going to use it a while back for personal finances then I ran out of finances to manage :(
<claydoh> well it works, in stable versions, but ofx was always hit and miss
<claydoh> being too lazy to manually enter transactions makes a working ofx very handy
<claydoh> OFX direct connectis broken/missing in Feisty/edgy
<Daskreech> so you can od ofx and it catalogs them automatically?
<claydoh> hadn't tried it in a long time, so I decided to compile from cvs instead of stable, and viola
<claydoh> yes
<claydoh> before, I had to set Konq file association for manually downloaded ofx files
<claydoh> now, it is Just Like Quicken
<claydoh> kinda
<claydoh> missing a big "download transactions" button tho
<claydoh> quicken was the last win app Ikept, until they removed support for it and force me to buy the new version
<claydoh> 2003 i think
<Daskreech> yeah
<Daskreech> with the subscriptions
<claydoh> when i say my last windows app of course does not mean games :)
<Daskreech> :-P
<Daskreech> Yeah
<Daskreech> Duh
<ryanakca> exit
<ryanakca> oops, sorry
<Daskreech> :-)
<RadiantFire> mhb?
<jjesse> grin :)
<jjesse> nice one Daskreech
<Daskreech> jjesse: Which one? :)
<jjesse> the exit :)
<Daskreech> ah
<jjesse> slow night??
<Daskreech> yeah
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Daskreech> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Daskreech> how are you
<Hobbsee> meh
<Hobbsee> i'm attemtping to summon the energy to get up and actually do anything
<Hobbsee> and knetworkmanager is being painful
<Daskreech> Yeah it does that
<Hobbsee> which is surprising, as it didnt used to
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: What about posting with a language?
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: sorry?
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: You had a blog post a few days ago
<Daskreech> something about posting in a different language that sounded too much like it was something you had hit in RL
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: i dont understand
<Hobbsee> oh, the harassment one?
<Daskreech> Yeah
<Hobbsee> i have hit most of that in real life, yes
<Daskreech> Someone being offensive because of speaking a different language?
<Daskreech>  or pretending to not be offensive by speaking a different language?
<Hobbsee> i didnt say that in a blog post
<Hobbsee> i said "just because something is OK in one culture, does that mean it's okay in all of them?" type idea
<Daskreech> Yeah you also said before that that at what point in a post do you decide that it's not the language barrier that the person is just being rude
<Daskreech>  type
<Daskreech> idea. sounded like something specific :)
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> sure.  didnt you see \sh's sexy lady from au post?
<Daskreech> Nope
<Daskreech> was it on planet ubuntu?
* Daskreech admits he rarely reads it. 
<Hobbsee> it was
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: http://linux.blogweb.de/
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: specifically http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/301-Ubuntu-is-going-to-be-sexy....html
<nixternal> holy jeebus...writing cmake files aren't all that fun
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I don't care what people say, Kubuntu is secksy
<nixternal> and I am still pissed that I wasn't considered secksy!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh
* nixternal starts talking like Austin Powers
<nixternal> haha, or better yet, Fat Bastard
<nixternal> get in ma belly
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you really want the guys to think of you as sexy?
<nixternal> hey, better then me thinking I am just to curb the lonelyness
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> haha
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: is that link right?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> if you take teh whole link
<Daskreech> as in append .html ?
<Daskreech> duh
<Hobbsee> take the whole link, as is, including the 4 .'s
<Daskreech> not htlm
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> you could just copy paste it
<Daskreech> one dot works as well ...
<Daskreech> but ok
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> i have no idea why it was done that way
<Hobbsee> hi mhb
<Jucato> Hobbsee: but you are secksy! (and nixternal isn't) :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :P
<crimsun> poor Vista user he is :\
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> crimsun: nixternal isnt serious aobut anything except his pointy-clicky Vista love.  he said so last night.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Tonio_> hey
<Lure> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey lure :)
<Tonio_> Lure: little question concerning libdvdread
<Tonio_> Lure: debian added the builddep to add dvd ripping function to k3b
<Tonio_> Lure: shouldn't we try to get libdvdread in main to do the same ?
<Lure> Tonio_: that would be great
* Lure uses medibuntu, so did not notice it ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: I think so....
<Tonio_> Lure: yeah I know, I did the medibuntu package :)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay let's add this to todo again then.....
<Tonio_> Lure: still no internet connection at home........
<Tonio_> :'(
<Lure> Tonio_: it looks like french ISP suck
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: no they globally rock, as long as you don't have a problem
<Tonio_> the problem is that there are 2 telecom services, and each one pretends this is the others fault
<Tonio_> the issue is that I have to go through the all process of validating everything even if I know where the problem is
<Tonio_> it takes one hour to fix, not more........
<Tonio_> but they have to test this, and that, and then this again etc.......
<Tonio_> Lure: f*cking bureaucraty.......;
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: last i knew, libdvdread was in main
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it's in universe.......
<Tonio_> maybe demoted or so, I don't know....;
<Hobbsee> okay, when i last modified it, it was in main
* Tonio_ is merging k3b
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so it would be easy to get it in main then....
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> i've no idea hwy it was demoted
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: maybe because there is no more application in main using this ? :)
<Hobbsee> quite possibly
<Tonio_> hum, I have a couple of improvements for kds too....... let's upload
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> I found a few things to improve while working for the french parliament :)
<Hobbsee> what are they?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: can do alt+print to catch the window and not the full screen
<Tonio_> for example
<Hobbsee> in ksnapshot?
<Tonio_> yup
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Tonio_> well using ksnapshot -c in fact
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: do you know what is the status for the new usb stuff unmount thing from fdoving ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we should upload the package to revu right now, then get it in universe, and then in main etc.......
<Tonio_> will be long, so we should start right now
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i believe he said it was going thru you
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it is
<Hobbsee> it looks good ot me, but mine keeps erroring out with the newest block anyway
<Tonio_> but as I have no internet connection for at least 10 days........
<Hobbsee> yeah, fair enough
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I haven't been very active due to that recently
<Hobbsee> yeah, fair enough
<Tonio_> one month without a connection
<Tonio_> my girlfriend is happy of this, I'm not :)
<Hobbsee> i thought it was already on revu?
<Hobbsee> haha
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it isn't, bt I'll upload today, will you revu this ?
<Hobbsee> get fdoving to upload it, if you want
<Hobbsee> in fact, i thought it might already be there.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well I think there was a couple of things to fix in fdoving package.....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: will do that today
<Tonio_> I'd like to get that in soon
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a fix, as you know, for the usplash on shutdown
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I'd like to discuss with you about the way to implement this
<Tonio_> Riddell: as this requires touching init.d files....
<Tonio_> Riddell: dpkg-divert seems the nice way to do it, but that means beeing carefully to provide a file that feets the latest provided by kdm and the usplash packages.......
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah, koay
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: there's a meeting tomorrow, btw.
<Hobbsee> where tomorrow may equal anything in your tz
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you can upload, and you only need one other ack.  i'm fine to do that other ack, once on a linux-based system.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: which time ?
<Tonio_> the meeting ?
<_marseillais> 23 heures
<Tonio_> tomorrow or today ?
<_marseillais> today
<Hobbsee> ^ topic
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum, right :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I can't be there, as there is no internet home......
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: are we deciding the new council toonight ?
<Hobbsee> proposing, at least,  ithnk
<Hobbsee> got suggestions?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well I'm undecided if I wanna stay a member or not...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'd like too but we need to rotate people....
<Hobbsee> why so?
<Hobbsee> if we're rotatingn half...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well who are we rotating then ?
<Hobbsee> i'd still like to see you on there
<Tonio_> toma and ?
<Hobbsee> allee, toma, raphink, iirc
<Tonio_> hum, well raphink makes sense as he doesn't have that much free time now
<Tonio_> I think we should keep allee
<Tonio_> but that's my opinion
<Tonio_> allee thinks I should be prior to him.......
<raphink> I told Riddell that I might not be very useful in the council aznymore
<Tonio_> undecision sucks :)
<raphink> given my poor contributions lately
<Hobbsee> hehe.  both of you think they should step down.
<raphink> well I'm not being very useful there
<raphink> I'm more useful mentoring in the MOTU team
<raphink> or contributing to upstream projects
<raphink> that's what I'm doing mostly lately, and it's easier for me because that's where I work
<Hobbsee> you remind me of some people at work.  "oh, i'll pay" "no i'll pay"  (rinse and repeat 10x).  "oh just give me hte flipping money..."
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the point is that if I'm not a member of the council, who will force the decision to remove kexi ? ^_^
<Tonio_> I should stay a member at least till kexi is removed from the cd :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well btw I'd like to stay there as I think I can be usefull on that point
<Hobbsee> it's not like you cant make decions bing on there
<Hobbsee> ooh...lag
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i think so too
<Tonio_> but I'll leave if we need to rotate one more people
<Hobbsee> we'll see
<fabo> Riddell: yes, it is dh_pysupport.
<Riddell> fabo: but how do I make it stop?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi ;)
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about the fix for the usplash on shutdown, are you okay with 2 init.d files provided with kds and dpkg-divert rules ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: why two?
<Tonio_> Riddell: because to get the complete usplash we need to patch init.d/kdm and init.d/usplash
<Tonio_> Riddell: second part of the shutdown process is done via usplash
<Tonio_> Riddell: in case we only patch one, we don't get the all shutdown graphically
<Tonio_> Riddell: tested on 1000 pcs, that works :)
<Riddell> ok, so edit those files, why the need for the diverts?
<Tonio_> Riddell: because touching etc files is a policy violation
<Tonio_> Riddell: and those files are provided by packages, so touching then requires human action to approve or reject at every update of usplash of kdm
<Tonio_> Riddell: divert them makes upgrade silent, and is respecfull reguarding to the debian policy :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, I think we should consider doing a divert for the kdmrc and backgroundrc files too, instead of doing a sed....
<Tonio_> Riddell: what I did for the french parliament is a third binary package from kds
<Tonio_> Riddell: kind of kubuntu-etc-files
<Tonio_> Riddell: and doing divert for those files
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should consider this for kubuntu in my opinion no ?
<Riddell> what's wrong with editing init.d/kdm and init.d/usplash in the packaging?
<fabo> Riddell: why do you want to make it stop ? we need .version to support specific python version
<Riddell> fabo: because it creates the .version file in all three packages so it overlaps
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho you mean in the packaging ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum nothing's wrong there, except I'd like to be sure touching usplash doesn't create any issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: that can impact gnome too
<Riddell> well write it in such a way that it doesn't :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: lol
<Riddell> kdm will get installed by gnome users too, including those that still use gdm
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it shouldn't cause any trouble btw
<Riddell> if it doesn't cause any trouble then change the init file installed by usplash
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll also have to remove your kdm patch for usplash
<Riddell> of course
<Tonio_> let's go then :)
<Riddell> but but, I spent two days on that patch!
<Riddell> (and it's still crap)
<mhb> good morning
<fabo> Riddell: i asked python-support dev. POV, but i wonder why i've got it only in powermanager ...
<Riddell> fabo: by the way I changed mv powermanager/*.py $(PYSUPPORT_PATH)  to   cp powermanager/*.py $(PYSUPPORT_PATH)
<Riddell> since mv was changing the sources
<morn|eri> Riddell: out of curiosity, how's python and spurious CPU wakeups? :)
<morn|eri> anyone here tried powertop on kubuntu already?
<morn|eri> and what results?
<Riddell> morn|eri: I havn't, although we included Kretz's patch for arts from his powertop searching
<Riddell> I don't see why python in general would be bad for cpu wakeups
<fabo> i applied matthias patch on arts for infos. nothing to report atm.
<morn|eri> Riddell: i have noticed some interpreter stuff in powertop when running amarok, from the scripts
<morn|eri> Riddell: may or may not be case with other scripted apps
<fabo> Riddell: i wonder if the bug is to use PYSUPPORT_PATH everywhere ... it must use /usr/share/python-support/$PACKAGE
<Riddell> fabo: for now I've worked around it by just not using pyversions
<fabo> i'll do the test to confirm
<morn|eri> but the powertop thing is really great
<morn|eri> running a tickless kernel with the funky patches and doing some userspace tuning -does- improve battery life
<Lure> morn|eri: I run powertop
<morn|eri> 2 hours on wireless already and still 3.5h left
<Lure> morn|eri: there are still other offenders before powermanager ;-)
<morn|eri> ~12 watt
<Lure> morn|eri: my bigest problem is usb (bluetooth)
<morn|eri> autosuspend seems to work here
<morn|eri> no bt tho
<Lure> morn|eri: it does 100 wakeups/sec when inactive (but turned on due to wireless)
<morn|eri> icky
<RadiantFire> Riddell: I have read somewhere that the python interactive shell wakes up ever 100 ms or something
<Lure> RadiantFire: me to, but powermanager (python up) doe not get powertop list at all...
<Lure> RadiantFire: I suspect python in ubuntu already has fix
<Riddell> Tonio_: launchpad doesn't let me change the status of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-bluetooth
<Riddell> Tonio_: if you think it's ready, please change to "pending approval"
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> Tonio_: ah, wait
<Riddell> Tonio_: scott approved it, sorted
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, that's what I saw
<Riddell> ah yes, powertop doesn't like me because I'm not using acpi
<Lure> Riddell: what do you use?
<Riddell> Lure: a crappy laptop
<kwwii> lol, should I suggest that JRT work on Kubuntu?
<Riddell> kwwii: see when I said yesterday about you not doing art any more, it was a joke!  we love you!  don't leave us to JRT!
<Riddell> kwwii: well, if he does rant again I think that's a good time to unsubscribe him from the list
<Lure> Riddell: JRT?
<Riddell> Lure: KDE's most famous non-contributor
<kwwii> Riddell: :-) I sent a nice email asking him to stop - if he doesn't listen he is gone
<kwwii> he is legally blind but wants to tell us how to do artwork :p
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I was considering applying for kubuntu membership later today
<Jucato> oh... the meeting's tomorrow :/
<Riddell> _StefanS_: great!
<Riddell> _StefanS_: make sure you make yourself a wiki page
<Lure> _StefanS_: go for it! you have my support!
<_StefanS_> Riddell: err, was the meeting yesterday ? :D
<Lure> _StefanS_: not that I count ;-)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: 10 hours time
<_StefanS_> Riddell: okay, I will create a wiki
<_StefanS_> Lure: thanks ;)
<marseillai> Riddell: i've done a debdiff for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/90801 with a patch i've found here : www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/openSUSE+KDE+Tweaks?content=59337 but i can't test it because i don't have a running gutsy
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90801 in kdebase "moving desktop icons on kde" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<marseillai> do you want i give it to you or what should i do with it?
<Riddell> marseillai: sure, attach the debdiff to the bug report
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> done
<Riddell> marseillai: by the way you can make gutsy in a chroot and run from there
<marseillai> Riddell: i've tryed
<Riddell> marseillai: what happened?
<marseillai> my desktop is too old for this
<Riddell> well yes, that's why you need the chroot
<marseillai> it is really slow
<jjesse> morning
<Riddell> things won't be any slower in a chroot
<Riddell> good morning jjesse
<jjesse> morning Riddell or its probablly close to afternono for u
<Tonio_> Riddell: FYI, due to missing internet connection at home, I'll not be there toonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you during the meeting send to messages for me ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: first is that I +1 marseillai for membership
<Tonio_> Riddell: second is that as long as there is no problem to find the people to rotate, I think I can be usefull as member of the council for one more year, so I am candidate :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ready to approve kio-umountwrapper from fdoving ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: will be on revu in 2 minutes
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: -EWINDOWSXP
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is that a problem to approve the packaging ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: works and builds, believe in me :)
<Hobbsee> yes, because i'm not sure waht the password is
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah
<Hobbsee> feel free to upload and i'll ack late, if you like
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: shame on you, vmware is free don't you remember ? ;)
<Hobbsee> this is true
<Tonio_> virtualbox too is, and works like a charm on kubuntu
<Tonio_> that's the way I do my windows stuff now :)
<Hobbsee> how is it performance-wise?
<Lure> Tonio_: I can look at it
<Tonio_> Lure: great, thanks :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I forgot you were motu now :)
<Lure> Tonio_: license in COPYING has wrong FSF address
<Tonio_> Lure: ah ?
<Lure> Tonio_: just something fdoving can fix in next upstream relase
<Lure> Tonio_: same in some source files
<Tonio_> Lure: well we'll tell him, but that's no reason to reject the package :)
<Lure> Tonio_: right, just do not know why I cannot comment in revu
<Lure> Tonio_: do I need to be in some special group?
<Tonio_> Lure: no you just need to be motu afaik
<Tonio_> Lure: are you authenticated ?
<Tonio_> Lure: are you in the motu lp group ?
<Tonio_> should work in that case afaik
<Lure> Tonio_: I am logged in with my @ubuntu.com address and I am in MOTU in LP
<Tonio_> Lure: you should ping siretart then
<Tonio_> Lure: okay I don't wanna waste time on this :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I approve on revu and upload, can you just add your comment when you get the permissions ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, just do it - will do
<siretart> Tonio_: sprry?
<Tonio_> siretart: hey ;)
<Tonio_> siretart: Lure is motu but doesn't appear to have commenting permissions on revu
<Tonio_> siretart: what can explain that ?
<siretart> Tonio_: that I need to set its level in revu's postgresdatabase? ;)
<siretart> s/its/his/
<Tonio_> siretart: ho you do that manually ? :) fun !
<nosrednaekim> Lure: I get the information from /proc/acpi/battery
<Riddell> there must be a way to get it from hal
<Lure> nosrednaekim: not available through "lshal"?
<Lure> nosrednaekim: we do not want to read /proc unless really important
<Lure> Tonio_: add my support to revu
<nosrednaekim> Ok. I'm looking to see if its in lshal
<Tonio_> siretart: talking about ffmpeg, I just saw that latest version is in the repos for a few days
<siretart> Tonio_: /srv/revu1-production/scripts/alter_user.py -lreviewer -elure@ubuntu.com
<siretart> that's the command btw i need to issue
<nosrednaekim> Lure: Riddell confirmed, its in lshal.
<Tonio_> siretart: shold we wait for xine-lib to build or isn't that better to just reupload ?
<siretart> Tonio_: the problem is that ffmpeg source is in main, but not the binaries
<Lure> nosrednaekim: ok, great - they you can add it to popup by looking at other code
<siretart> Tonio_: we need to have the binaries moved to main, and give back xine to the buildds
<Tonio_> siretart: yes but that shouldn't impact the build right ?
<Lure> nosrednaekim: send me a patch (lure@u.c) and I can review it and include in kde svn
<siretart> Tonio_: 'giving back' means to let the buildds retry a previously failed build
<nosrednaekim> Lure: Riddell in fact, you can even tell the current in hal while the AC adapter is plugged in..
<nosrednaekim> which is nice.
<nosrednaekim> Lure: ok.
<siretart> Tonio_: feel free to ask an ftpmaster to do that
<Tonio_> siretart: sure
<Lure> nosrednaekim: do you maybe have some non-laptop batteries (wireless mouse, ups...)?
<nosrednaekim> Lure: nope
<Lure> nosrednaekim: we want to add support for that, but I am always to lazy to start that (as I do not have HW) ;-)
<nosrednaekim> for what..UPS?
<Lure> nosrednaekim: ups or mouse battery yes
<nosrednaekim> I have a UPS ( but not on the computer)
<nosrednaekim> (this
<nosrednaekim> *this... can't type this morning
<Lure> nosrednaekim: if it would be connected to computer and supported by HAL, we could easily add support for it
<Lure> nosrednaekim: there is bug about it
<nosrednaekim> mouse battery... that reports to hal? interesting.
<Lure> nosrednaekim: bug 82277
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82277 in kde-guidance "[Feisty]  guidance-power-manager doesn't work for UPS on a desktop system" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82277
<nosrednaekim> ah... ok...well maybe i'll see what I can do. The UPS is not attached to a ubuntu machine ( its my brother's gentoo box)
<nosrednaekim> but I should be able to pull the hal output and see how to do it.
<Riddell> Tonio_: gutsy not feisty!  also if you're uploading kdebase you could look at marseillai's patch on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/90801
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90801 in kdebase "moving desktop icons on kde" [Undecided,Fix committed] 
<Tonio_> Riddell: argh, I missed that one......
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's dch's fault ! ;)
<Tonio_> siretart: just tried to build xine-lib on feisty, fails due to ghostscript broken
<siretart> Tonio_: not my fault :)
<Tonio_> I know :)
<Tonio_> siretart: just to let you know as the maintainer :)
<siretart> Tonio_: do you have a buildlog for me? feel free to bounce it to my ubuntu address
<Tonio_> siretart: sure
<fdoving> Tonio_: did you look at the kio-umountwrapper package yet? revu etc.
<Tonio_> fdoving: yup
<Tonio_> fdoving: it is in the main queue
<Tonio_> New queue sorry
<Tonio_> once in universe, I'll write the main inclusion report
<Lure> fdoving: you may only want to update GPL licenses to point to new address of FSF, otherwise good work!
<fdoving> Tonio_: did you see that comment from lure ? :)
<fdoving> Lure: ok, thanks :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: yep :)
<Lure> fdoving: thank you!
<fdoving> Tonio_: great. keep up the good work. i'll have to run again. more work. see you :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: btw. the don't refresh desktop-icons-kdeeject-hack leaves old icons around the desktop if you umount from media:/ - or it did that once here. do you experience that too?
<fdoving> i have not tested it very much. i just noticed it once.
<fdoving> anyway.. have to run. bye.
<Tonio_> fdoving: yep, but we're not supposed to have media:/ :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: shall I merge kdebluetooth?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well we'll probably look at packaging kdebluetooth-dbus-integration no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: if so, merging kdebluetooth might be a waste of time
* Hobbsee wonders how she's going to be up again in 4.5 hours.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you need to give me your phone number again if you need a wake up call
<Hobbsee> sure
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i never got your message from UDS, btw
* Hobbsee calculates what it is...
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee Jucato
<Hobbsee> heya DaSkreech
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> how goes?
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! (still up?)
<DaSkreech> sup?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, stupidly.  i'll go to bed soon
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i found i had so many assignments, and there was interesting stuff in the ubuntu dev meeting.
<Jucato> er... I just realized that the meeting is just about 4 hours away?
<DaSkreech> kubuntu meeting?
<Jucato> yeah
<Hobbsee> yep
<Lure> is it just me, or kdm still does not have kubuntu theme in gutsy?
* DaSkreech was hoping that there would be a theme that allowed you to see the users that could login
<Jucato> hm... I just noticed mhb's proposal to turn off power manager's notification isn't in the agenda? was that resolved or withdrawn?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: there is
<DaSkreech> Bydefault?
<Jucato> there's one in kde-look. Kubuntu user list
<DaSkreech> oh yeah saw that one.
<Jucato> I think we will be considering that for feisty... dunno w/ kwwi
<Riddell> Lure: it doesn't?
<Lure> Riddell: it never did for me since upgrade from feisty (a week ago)
<Lure> Riddell: and system settings crashes :-(
<Lure> Riddell: also only noticed this today ;-)
<Lure> DaSkreech: that kind of theme I have now (with user selection ;-))
* DaSkreech thinks he crashed adept
<Jucato> what's new? :)
<DaSkreech> Lure: :-) I was thinking that a choice like that should be given with the default packages
<Lure> Jucato: it was discussed on ML, do not remeber if it was on agenda
<Jucato> Lure: ok. just remembered it :)
<Lure> DaSkreech: I am fine with that being changed - you need to talk to kwwii to design something nice
<DaSkreech> Yeah I spoke with him after dapper
<DaSkreech> forgot about it since then
<Lure> Jucato: what about your kmilo enhancement - will we upload it (I got used to it - it is much nicer)
<Jucato> Lure: you'll have to ask mhb. it was originally his request. I just put it on the agenda :)
<Jucato> (somehow he had the idea that because he already had an agenda topic, he can't add others :)
<Lure> Jucato: good
* Lure checks agenda
<Lure> Jucato: he can add as many as he want
<Jucato> mhb: heard that? :P
<Hobbsee> Lure: does that apply to me too?
<Lure> Hobbsee: of course
<Jucato> btw, the KDM theme on kde-look I mentioned earlier uses kwwi's theme, just modified a bit to include a user list
* Hobbsee goes and doubles the meeting agenda then, like she did once before...
* Lure almost fogot about the days when we had Hobbsee only agendas ;-)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: no one dares limit the powers of the LongPointyStick :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<abattoir> the meeting is in around 4 hours 15 minutes, right?
<nixternal> yup
<Lure> Hobbsee: so you do not plan any sleep before meeting?
* Jucato wonders if he should stilll sleep at all....
<Hobbsee> Lure: i do plan to sleep, i think, and i'll hope like crazy that i wake up
<Lure> Jucato: you are from similar timezone as Hobbsee, right?
<Hobbsee> not sure how coherant i'll be, though, for a while
<DaSkreech> maybe someone can call you?
<Jucato> Lure: nope. +8 UTC. making the meeting 5:00 AM over here :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: Riddell will
<Jucato> he usually does :)
<Lure> Jucato: auch even worse
<Jucato> heh no worries. it's not like we have meetings every month :P
* Jucato runs and hides from the stick
<nixternal> that was a low blow ;p
<jjesse> are we going to have meetings more frequently hten?
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you might want to take just a short nap, not more than 30 or 45 minutes. might be better than sleeping
<jjesse> i ment are we going to have more regular meetings ?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i tend to wake up pretty groggy
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yes
<Riddell> jjesse: hope so
<Hobbsee> jjesse: it's a problem of hobbseeslackness.
<jjesse> good, cause i can't make this one
<Jucato> nixternal: lower than you not being secksy? :P
<Hobbsee> but no idea about in hte next week or so, as... at last count, there's 2 opto200 assignments 1 opto230 assignment, 3 electronics assignments, the last one being due in a week, 3 physics assignments, 1 report, 1 lab....
<Hobbsee> most of which to do before next friday.
<DaSkreech> Sounds like you need a minion
* Jucato sees DaSkreech volunteering
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> it looks like i'm goign to say "too bad" to 2.5 of the physics assignments, and a whole heap of electronics
<Hobbsee> opto ones i can hand in next semester, i think, report is for over the break
<Hobbsee> so i might cope
<Jucato> poor Hobbsee :`(
<Hobbsee> yay, UDS, and getting sick afterwards
<yuriy> Hobbsee: what kind of stuff are you doing in electronics?
<Hobbsee> yuriy: op amps, at the moment.  linear stuff
<Hobbsee> linear circuits
<Hobbsee> stuff i dont really understand much
<yuriy> i think i understand opamps, but i may very well not remember anything at this point
<nixternal> Hobbsee: op amps are fun though
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> i just dont understand much of the complex ones
<Hobbsee> and the non ideal cases and such
<nixternal> ya, I would have to brush up on them myself
<Jucato> all I remember about electronics is getting burned with the soldering iron :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> hahahahahahaha
* Hobbsee rofl's
<nixternal> I just burnt myself the other day actually not paying attention
<nixternal> been a while since I did that last
* DaSkreech gently carries Hobbsee to bed
<Hobbsee> i cant sleep if not tired, though.
<Hobbsee> which is hte problem
<yuriy> Hobbsee: i don't htink we went that in-depth
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<yuriy> we made analog adders and subtractors with them, and some sort of feedback circuit, that's about it
* DaSkreech bounces at all the stuff in Plasma
<Hobbsee> hehe, i'm looking forward to seeing that
<DaSkreech> Raptor is so going to own :)
<Jucato> hm... there are updates in tb?
<Hobbsee> tb?
<Jucato> techbase
<Jucato> sorry to lazy to type.. fingers hurt already :)
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<DaSkreech> No they have a meeting going on now I'm sitting in
<DaSkreech> and I've been reading http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/Menu
<Jucato> ah ok
<Jucato> I was under the impression that raptor was qutie dormant. glad to see it alive again
<Jucato> although not really sure I know enough about it to root for it as *the* next K Menu :)
<DaSkreech> It sounds roxors
<marseillai> first episode of first season of heroes! a woman is using kde and kopete! :)
<DaSkreech> marseillai: Yeah thats how I found out about heros :)
<DaSkreech> I've only watched that episode though :(
<marseillai> DaSkreech: honnestly
<marseillai> i prefer the girl that kde .... :p
<DaSkreech> marseillai: yeah it was on the dot the day after Heroes debuted
<marseillai> but it's good to see kde and linux more often in films
<marseillai> oh
<marseillai> didn't saw it
<marseillai> true that i don't read every days the dot.
* n8k99 watched the whole season in two days
<Jucato> sssh no spoilers please :)
<n8k99> hehe
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Umm ok there is no Flash of Blue and kopete in there .. .at all..
<DaSkreech> Oh and Al gore doesn't guest star
<Jucato> I've seen the first 2 episodes :)
<n8k99> in the third episode there is a young kde developer from manila who has the power to melt motherboards
<RadiantFire> of course there is
<RadiantFire> the most useful power ever...
<Jucato> yay!!! :)
<Jucato> fortunately, I'm not in manila bwahahaha
<Jucato> (but quite close)
<RadiantFire> imagine, being able to solder chips onto the board with the power of your mind... dead useful
* n8k99 would prefer to being able to compile dreams into working code
<RadiantFire> mmm... focus follows dream... almost like focus follows mind
<DaSkreech> RadiantFire: wouldn't that be nsfw most of the time?
<RadiantFire> perhaps
<yuriy> marseillai: really?? cool
<mhb> Jucato: I know that ... but I did not want to have the only two agenda points at that time :o)
<ubuntu__> hii hunger
<hunger> hi there.
<DaSkreech> Khalkhi is stalled?
<hunger> DaSkreech: Last thing I heared friedrich said he won't have time for it.
<DaSkreech> right I saw a "final" release on KDE apps
<hunger> which kind of sucks as that stalls decibel...
<DaSkreech> Does he have roadmap as to what needs to be done?
<hunger> Dunno. When I last talked to him in March he was still on it. Only got a mail a couple of days later about having RL interfeer.
* DaSkreech ponders a restraining order against RL
<Tonio_> Riddell: just fyi, I'm currently working on kdesudo code
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've made it to work correctly
<Tonio_> Riddell: it remembers the password, respects sudo rules etc....
<Tonio_> Riddell: needs a bit of polishing, but I'll release a tarball soon
<Tonio_> Riddell: hopefully we could use it as a kdesu replacement
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about the code, it isn't really outdated, as very simple and light
<Tonio_> Riddell: it should resolve most of the issues we have with kdesu
<yuriy> what exactly is kdesudo?
<yuriy> it's just like kdesu but by someone else?
<toma> am i on time?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> you are early
<nixternal> ;D
<toma> omg
<nixternal> haha
<toma> how much too early? 15 minutes?
<jjesse> an hour right?
<hunger_t> too early for what?
<jjesse> @time detroit
<ubotu> Current time in America/Detroit: May 31 2007, 15:43:52 - Next meeting: Kubuntu Developers in 1 hour 16 minutes
<toma> @time culemborg
<toma> ok, then i can see an episode of prison break
<marseillai_> there is currently a big storm here
<jjesse> where is here?
<marseillai_> my home marseille
<marseillai_> i hope i'll be able to come to meeting
<marseillai_> but i can't be certain of that
<nixternal> heh, there is a big storm here as well
<marseillai_> where ?
<nixternal> chicago
<jjesse> chicago
<marseillai_> you are both from chicago ?
<nixternal> although, I am thinking it is about over
<nixternal> marseillai_: he is from across the pond ;)
<jjesse> no, nixternal is i'm from michagn
<nixternal> I am from Michigan too!!! :)
<jjesse> acording to weather.com it looks like it is still comming in to the chi-town area
<nixternal> well originally, born there at least and live the first 4 years of my life there
<nixternal> ya, but it seems to be dying out and turning into rain
<nixternal> I haven't heard thunder for a bit now
<nixternal> and from where I am sitting, I can see the skies have lightened up a bit
<marseillai_> me is just in the storm
<marseillai_> and i know my house and my net doesn't like storm
<nixternal> I have been lucky with the storms and not knocking me out
<yuriy>  [[1=1] (status) [2=2] #ubuntu-massachusetts [3=3] #guru [4=4] #kubuntu [5=5] #kubuntu-devel [6=6] #ubuntu-us-ne [7=7] #ubuntu+1    ] 
<yuriy>  [[1=1] (status) [2=2] #ubuntu-massachusetts [3=3] #guru [4=4] #kubuntu [5=5] #kubuntu-devel [6=6] #ubuntu-us-ne [7=7] #ubuntu+1    ] 
<yuriy> sorry, crappy kvm screwed with the mouse
<mhb> no storm here :o)
<DaSkreech> dell took Ubuntu off the front page
<dregorth> figures
<nixternal> knew that was coming
<nixternal> they just took some bad publicity on CNBC about the whole deal
<Paulx4> write spain?
<RadiantFire> really?
<nixternal> umm, Ubuntu is still on the front page
<nixternal> By Popular Demand.
<nixternal> Ubuntu Has Arrived.
<jjesse> i think you have to wait for the right screen of flash
<nixternal> ya, they were talking about the whole price thing
<dregorth> oh it's that random ad one i think
<DaSkreech> nixternal: gimmie URL
<nixternal> jjesse: you are correct, it changes
<nixternal> their header changes each reload
<RadiantFire> yeah, i just checked 2/5 were the ubuntu add
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I've been reloading it for two hours now
<nixternal> http://i.dell.com/images/global/brand/billboard/728/hp_linux_728x228.jpg
<DaSkreech> I guess they don't like jamaica
<nixternal> lol
<dregorth> hehe
<DaSkreech>  I got it this morning though
<nixternal> how could they not like Jamaica?
<DaSkreech> Well obviously we deserve to pay for Vista
<DaSkreech>  I keep getting that one
<nixternal> I need to get back out to Negril one of these days
<dregorth> ick vista...
<nixternal> heh, I don't get the Vista one
<nixternal> I get the Energy Smart one quite a bit
<dregorth> after 7 refreshes i got the ubuntu ad heh
<dregorth> mainly got the ones for windows server 2k8 and the energy
<dregorth> like i need a server... ^^
<nixternal> Windows Server 2008
<nixternal> just got that one
<nixternal> I can't believe we are sitting here refreshing that page...don't we have something else better to do :P
<dregorth> lol nope
<dregorth> not me anyway
<repete> kwwii: ping
<DaSkreech> hi kwwii
<kwwii> repete: pong
<kwwii> howdy DaSkreech
<dregorth> g/f just got outta school but i found out 10 mins ago she has to go back for some stuff :/
<dregorth> so nope, nothing better at all
<dregorth> lol
<nixternal> uh oh, it is that art dude
<kwwii> :p
<Tonio_> I have to go back home...
<mhb> nixternal: we don't, we are all waiting for the meeting
<DaSkreech> kwwii: have you given thought to having a userlist KDM login?
<Tonio_> see you tomorrow, and sorry for not beeing there toonight.....
<nixternal> mhb: I think you are right
<nixternal> I am going to shower first...back in a few
<dregorth> nixternal: ya, showers are always a plus lol
<dregorth> mhb: what meeting is this, eh?
<jjesse> kubuntu meeting
<mhb> nixternal: shower's a great idea, will keep me awake during the meeting :o)
<dregorth> ahh i believe i was reading about a meeting yesterday somewhere on a site for (k)ubuntu
<dregorth> interesting
<kwwii> DaSkreech: yepp, but there is no code to support that
<DaSkreech> kwwii: there is one on KDE apps I heat
<DaSkreech> hear
<dregorth> saw it required you to be a member tho and have a wiki page and all that kinda stuff so i figured i wouldn't do it seeing as how i don't have anything interesting to put about myself in the wiki
<kwwii> DaSkreech: it is based on the suse stuff I worked on a long time ago I bet and that is a total hack
<jjesse> you can attend the mtg w/o being a member
<dregorth> and don't have any significant contributions to anything related to (k)ubuntu
<dregorth> oh really?
<DaSkreech> ok
<dregorth> i guess i missed that part lol
<jjesse> if you want to be a kubuntu team member then you have to have a wiki page, etc
<DaSkreech> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+Feisty+UserList++?content=56914
<DaSkreech> kwwii: ^^^ Guess there is an easy way to finid out
<dregorth> oh well when is this meeting then?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: I'll look into it - it does not appear to be the same hack, as it is only 312KB
* DaSkreech nods
* Jucato points dregorth to the topic
<DaSkreech>  I just thought it would be nice to have a home friendly option to ship in Gibbon
<dregorth> lol ty Jucato
<Jucato> er /topic
<kwwii> DaSkreech: definitely, as long as it does not do anything screwey with code
<dregorth> sheesh. brain definitely isn't working today ;)
<ypsila> moin
* ypsila waves hello from Germany
<kwwii> DaSkreech: looks pretty straight forward, unless some problem arises that I cannot see now I do not see why we cannot do that
<DaSkreech> Wheee :)
<ypsila> kwwii: :-D
* kwwii waves hello to ypsila from Franken
* DaSkreech prompts someone to tack it onto the meeting agenda 
<ypsila> kwwii: you are not in Franken!
<kwwii> right, I am in Bamberg!
<ypsila> kwwii: you are in Oberfranken :-)
<kwwii> better than franken
<neversfelde> Mittelfranken rocks :D
<kwwii> I like to call it Ueberfranken
<neversfelde> hello all
<neversfelde> rofl
<ypsila> kwwii: pschhttt, don't tell them what kind of beer we have and knodels ;-)
<kwwii> ;-)
<ypsila> they will invase us :-D
<kwwii> it seem somehow fitting that germans take over kubuntu :p
<mhb> ypsila: everyone knows the best beer and kndels come from Czech Rep.
<kwwii> after 7+ years at suse I just thought that all kde devs are german
<ypsila> mhb: wrong! the czechs do consume more beer :-)
<kwwii> beer originated in belgium, so we both lose
<mhb> heh
* dregorth prefers irish beer and blames it on his heritage
<dregorth> although german beer is definitely comparable
<kwwii> but there are more breweries in franken per capita than anywhere else in the world
<ypsila> mhb: my grandmother was born in czechoslovakia, so I adopted a lot about kndel
<kwwii> bhmische kndel is my favorite :-)
<neversfelde> uh
<mhb> that reminds me ... everytime somebody says ubuntu is an african distribution I tell them kubuntu is scottish
<ypsila> kwwii: how are they made? I love semmelkndel
<Lure> mhb: lol
<dregorth> lol
<neversfelde> hehe
<kwwii> ypsila: it is very similar to a semmelkndel - you might know it as serviertklo
<ypsila> mhb: scottish? isn't that the country where men do wear no underwear?
<DaSkreech> ypsila: Or do they???
<dregorth> good old kilts
<dregorth> never would wear one myself tho ><
<ypsila> kwwii: okeh, I love them, in case you need a pracicable recipe, I deveopped one for microwave!
<kwwii> the best part was their tendency to eat magic mushrooms before they went to war
<dregorth> lol made it more interesting i'm sure
<ypsila> pruhust
<kwwii> lol, I would like to see that recipe - I still do it in a double boiler
<ypsila> kwwii: gimme your mail it is "dev-proof" :-)
<kwwii> kwwii at kubuntu dot com
<DaSkreech> anyone want to confirm a crash in adept?
<ypsila> 8 mins ready to serve!
<ypsila> kwwii: promised
<manchicken> Grumble.  KDE 3.5.7 has a bad kpilot version.
<kwwii> ypsila: as long as it doesn't turn into a bouncing bread ball, I will try it
<manchicken> The version in our repos does that is.
<neversfelde> DaSkreech: in which situation crashes it?
<ypsila> kwwii: my grandmother was born in Czechoslovakia, and made the world greatest Semmelkndel, I only ported it to micro-wave-ovens ;-)
<kwwii> other than bread, onions, eggs, nutmeg, parsly, salt and pepper, what is in it?
<DaSkreech> neversfelde: adept -> manage repos -> Change server -> Find fastest server -> KRASH!!
<kwwii> one of the best meals ever: a nice beef filet steak with semmelkndel and chanterelle mushroom sauce (pfifferlingsoe)
<kwwii> ok, back to linux ;-)
<ypsila> kwwii: nutmweg?
<kwwii> muskatnuss
<neversfelde> DaSkreech: I do have "Find Best Server" and it freezes, i#ll give it a second try
<jjesse> kwwii: we are grilling tuna steaks marinated in a lime cilantro sauce w/ a nice wine to go along with it
<ypsila> ah nothing!
<jjesse> :)
<kwwii> jjesse: sounds excellent - can't get cilantro here
<jjesse> kwwii: why not?  just curious
<ypsila> jjesse: for the one who stands at the grill
<kwwii> a pretty good replacement is a bit of oregano
<ypsila> cilantro ist what?
<kwwii> as cilantro is basically mexican oregano
<ypsila> Zitronengras?
<jjesse> oh didn't know that
* jjesse learns something new
<kwwii> I can get it from a wholesale place but I have to buy like 5K of it
<jjesse> wow
<kwwii> well, it is still not the same
<kwwii> but close
<ypsila> kwwii: it is Koriander in Germany
<kwwii> ypsila: no, it is not
<kwwii> trust me
<jjesse> we are growing cilantro, basil, jalepeno peppers and three types of tomatoes in our garden
<kwwii> koriander is pretty close too though
<ypsila> google says it is
<kwwii> lol
<Jucato> someone wake up Hobbsee :)
<kwwii> ach du scheisse, leo says the same thing
<kwwii> but that is not right
<ypsila> kwwii: so? what is cilantro?
<ryanakca> aren't koriander/coriander and cilantro the same thing?
<ypsila> jjesse: I grow a lot of that in my garden
<ryanakca> ypsila: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coriander
<ypsila> and I love dried seeds
<jjesse> ypsila: yeah we are trying to grow it, if it doesn't die
<ryanakca> ypsila: that's cilantro. and that's coriander.
<jjesse> my wife and aren't the greatest gardeners
<kwwii> but coriander in america is not cilantro
<kwwii> funky, you learn something new every day
<ypsila> jjesse: it depends on the yeats, I arrived to die three thyms in three years
<neversfelde> DaSkreech: I can confirm it
<DaSkreech> neversfelde: thanks
<ryanakca> hmmm
<kwwii> ryanakca: I take that back, you are right
<kwwii> coriander = cilantro
<kwwii> it is late here
<kwwii> well, late for me
<ryanakca> :)
<jjesse> coriander is the seed of the cilantro plant
<ryanakca> kwwii: staying for the meeting?
<jjesse> so my wife the food expert says
<ypsila> kwwii: you will get that at every good market, and even the seeds to plant them
<ypsila> jjesse: ???
* neversfelde is hungry ;)
<kwwii> ahaa- one is the seeds and the other is the leaves
<ypsila> kwwii: fresh at any asia-shop
<jjesse> i asked my wife if corriander and cilantro was the same thing and she said that corriander is the seed
<kwwii> ypsila: exactly
<ypsila> the leaves look like persil
<kwwii> the leaves have a much more lemon-like taste
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in a couple of minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<ypsila> h?
<kwwii> ryanakca: yes, I'll be at the meeting
<ypsila> Riddell: are you kidding?
<Riddell> ypsila: nope
<jjesse> check the /topic
<ryanakca> ypsila: meeting at 2100UTC, today
<ypsila> can someone pls explain that to me?
<ryanakca> ypsila: it's at 9 PM in the UTC timezone
<ryanakca> ypsila: so, 9PM in the UK...
<yuriy> oops joined on the wrong server. need to get used to irssi more
<DaSkreech> Someone called Hobbsee?
<Jucato> _StefanS_ssssssssss!!!!
<DaSkreech> Jucato: seen the stats for #ubuntu ?
<Hobbsee_> DaSkreech: no, no one called me
<Jucato> aw.. :(
<DaSkreech> :-P
<mhb> nixternal: good to have someone on the council who can be blamed
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yeah. can't believe intelikey finally overtook me :(
<nixternal> hahaha
<DaSkreech> Jucato: No #ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Ubotu is the one to rule them all
<Jucato> lol
<fdoving> DaSkreech: if that is my ubuntu stat, it's not accurate, i haven't been in there all the time.. :)
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Nope mostly at night :)
<Riddell> seele: about?
<nixternal> Jucato: ya, exactly what toma said in the meeting! you definitely deserve it!
* Jucato feels all warm and fuzzy :)
<Jucato> nixternal: but I would have felt a bit awkward, as I would be the only non-contributing member
<mhb> Jucato: I'll vote for you next time :o)
<Jucato> by contributing, I mean tech stuff :)
<fdoving> Jucato: hah, you're probably one of the most contributing members ever! EOD.
<Jucato> lol :)
* Jucato is flattened
<Jucato> er... flattered
<fdoving> #kubuntu is important for kubuntu, and you're one of the few who helps in there.
<fdoving> it's not like you make a package and go do other stuff, you sitt there waiting for new questions, keep up the great work :)
<fdoving> packaging/hacking/docs is not the only way to contribute.
<fdoving> building communtity and happy users is important too.
<nixternal> fdoving: he is about the only one, oh and lets not forget #kde
<marseillai_> nixternal: for kima don't care i follow it because 0.2 is buggy! 0.3 is in svn for the moment... if you want i let it to you
<fdoving> nixternal: i'm not in #kde, wouldn't know anything about it.
<nixternal> he does just as much there..he is nuts with the IRC support...like a hamster on crack...or the energizer bunny
<fdoving> even better :)
<nixternal> marseillai_: need to check and see if it is in Debian
<Jucato> roflmao! yeah energizer :)
<nixternal> that is you
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> although I needed to take some breaks lately... just enough so that I could finish 2-3 chapters of C++ :/
<ryanakca> Jucato: ever thought of joining the New User Network?
<Jucato> oh... :(
<Jucato> kinda forgotten about that ever since I sort of vanished from the classroom
* ryanakca wonders if he should just ask to have it scrapped, and have the couple active people reform a new group, without any history/etc dragging it down
* ryanakca hasn't been that active lately. hmm.
<Jucato> ryanakca: I can't comit myself to NUN right now. I'm trying hard as I can to study C++ on my own. which will eventually lead to Qt and finally KDE development. trying to focus on that.. and planning to learn about packing on the sides...
<ryanakca> okies
<Jucato> but if NUN has any projects that will involve IRC and KubuntuForums.Net users, feel free to inform me and I will advertise :)
<ryanakca> ok
<Riddell> ypsila: did I remember you were thinking about membership once?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: so what do you mean exactly?
<DaSkreech> kwwii: What's the policy on artwork?
<kwwii> not sure what you mean exactly
<DaSkreech> if changes are made to something should they be pushed back upstream?
<kwwii> most of the changes we do are kubuntu specific, but anything generic enough can go upstream, yes
<kwwii> note that /me is upstream :p
<DaSkreech> for Polyester Domino and QTcurve?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-01
<kwwii> nope, neither of those is in kde itself
<fdoving> manchicken: could you make an option in adept-notifier to go back to start, like if you cancel an update, instead of the one option you have, to quit and start over, 'go back to fetch list of packages' or whatever it's named.
<kwwii> we should probably ping the maintainers
<yuriy> ryanakca: wrt your 2nd item, i have both kde and gnome installed, and in my kmenu konsole is in system and gnome-terminal is in utilities
<fdoving> manchicken: should i file a wishlist bug for that?
<manchicken> Wishlist please
<Sho_> kwwii: What sort of changes has Kubuntu made to Domino?
<kwwii> Sho_: none so far
<Jucato> Sho_: none
<Jucato> we don't even have a package yet :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Maybe we should have a set of meetings that focus on nothing but hard to decide items
<kwwii> Sho_: but we are discussing it for Gutsy
<kwwii> Sho_: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MartinB%c3%b6hm/Meetings/KubuntuGutsyPolyester
<Sho_> kwwii: It's principal developer is Michael Lentner, but I have been involved with its development recently. I'd appreciate to be kept in the loop on changes.
<ryanakca> yuriy: hmmm
<kwwii> Sho_: excellent! we can use all the help we can get :-)
<Jucato> yuriy: yes, GNOME has recently changed the location of their terminal app. not sure if fd.o agrees with the category
<yuriy> ryanakca: as in ubuntu and kubuntu disagree on where konsole/terminal should be placed, it seems
<kwwii> mhb: hear that? we need to keep in contact with Sho_
<ryanakca> yeah
<yuriy> it's under "accessories" in gnome in feisty
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: we have a mailing list for that.
<ryanakca> We'll have to bug seele about that
<mhb> Sho_: are you on IRC?
<mhb> often
<Sho_> mhb: By virtue of being Konversation's maintainer, I'm an IRC addict - the client is online 24/7, yeah
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Right
<Sho_> mhb: And for async, there's hein-AT-kde-DOT.org
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: as in, because people dont have time for 5 hour meetings or whatever
<mhb> Sho_: really? :o)
<kwwii> Sho_: you are konverstaion maintainer! rocking!
<mhb> yeah, rocking indeed
<Sho_> :)
* Jucato thought kwwii and Sho_ knew each other :)
<kwwii> the best irc client in the world
<Jucato> ++
* Sho_ thanks Kubuntu for leading the way in installing Konvi by default ;)
<kwwii> I argued for that for years at suse
<kwwii> but Will would not allow it ;-)
<Sho_> I think coolo changed his mind after Kubuntu switched to it ;)
<Sho_> 10.2 installs it, iirc
<kwwii> lol, that sounds like coolo
<Sho_> Fedora 7 does too, now, in the KDE spin
<Jucato> mandriva, fedora, suse, all install Konvi now :)
<mhb> Sho_: hmm, an interesting agenda point
* mhb is reading through
<Sho_> mhb: just edited again, maybe reload :)
<mhb> Sho_: by the way, where will the tabs be for KDE4?
<mhb> Sho_: I've seen konsole with tabs up, so I wonder
<Sho_> mhb: We're going to stick to the bottom from our end
<mhb> I like the apps being consistent on this one
<Sho_> mhb: For Konvi it's even more clear cut than for Konsole, as we use the tab bar for state notification in the different views, and the chatter's eyesight tends to hover at the bottom of the window due to new text being appended there and the input line being there as well
<Hobbsee> argh, tabs discussion
* Hobbsee paints the bikeshed
<Sho_> mhb: Having to constantly shift the line of sight from the top to the bottom would be rather awkward
<kwwii> Sho_: I totally agree with your points
<mhb> Hobbsee: don't look here, you're supposed to be at the meeting
<kwwii> tabs should be in the same position in all similar apps - there is no reason to do it differently
<Hobbsee> mhb: they're not really listening ot me so much, so... :P
<mhb> Hobbsee: we all know you're Sarah "Two Sheds" Hobbs
<Sho_> Yes - I think Konsole, Kopete and, well, Konvi, should put them at the bottom
<kwwii> that is the one thing that sabdfl is fighting for in ubuntu
<mhb> kwwii: putting them at the bottom?
<kwwii> mhb: not necessarily where they are, but they should all be in the same place
* Jucato loves the left tab in Konvi though... but that's personal, not usability :)
<kwwii> I actually use konvi with tabs on the left because I have so many open, but that is not the point
<Sho_> Well I wrote the treelist, I like it too
<Jucato> kwwii: ditto :)
<Sho_> but I still think the bottom default makes more sense ;)
<kwwii> a new user needs to expect thing to be in the same place for different apps
<mhb> kwwii: oh, I'm fighting for that, too :o
<mhb> kwwii: in Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> we get shot when we change it, but we get shot not changing it too, because it's not hte default
<mhb> kwwii: but people like the bottom tabs, so I can't do much :o)
* Hobbsee paints the bikeshed a bit more.
<kwwii> mhb: they should probably all be at the bottom, that is my point
<kwwii> Hobbsee: it is not bikeshedding, it is usability
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i realise that.  actually, what i'd *like* is a decision that this is what we'll do, and that we dont change it again without agreement from the KC
<Hobbsee> as this keeps changing every release or so, and it's nuts.
<kwwii> Hobbsee: right
<mhb> kwwii: I'm afraid people are used to having tabs on the top
<kwwii> issues like this need to be taken out of the hardcore geeks hands and into the usability people's
<mhb> kwwii: firefox, MS Windows configuration  dialogs, etc
<Jucato> woulld be nice if seele or el were here to help on this matters
<mhb> kwwii: but I don't want to paint Hobbsee's two sheds :o)
<Jucato> kwwii: +1
<kwwii> mhb: well, this is an issue of all text-based apps which have bottom-up text progress so it is somewhat different
<mhb> that's konversation only, isn't it?
<mhb> oh wait
* mhb stops painting :o)
<Jucato> :)
<yuriy> actually it's more along the lines of i'd like all the features of konvi in irssi
<yuriy> or better yet, a konvi that can run in a screen
<Hobbsee> mmm...
<Jucato> or run irssi inside konvi lol :)
<ryanakca> Jucato: lol
* ryanakca loves screen
<Jucato> :)
* yuriy waits for someone to tell him of some magical way of running KDE apps in a screen
<DaSkreech> Sho_: will you help out in pointing out what makes it a terrible theme?
<fdoving> Sho_: i so agree on the redundant usability.
<Jucato> Sho_: not wanting to add to the traffic in the other room, maybe you can run it by el again, taking into consideration the questions of the kubuntu developers.
<yuriy> if only so much time could be spent on the placement of every widget in kubuntu
<ryanakca> nixternal: RFS? (I see RFH, RFA and RFP on http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/ )
<nixternal> Request For Sponsor
<nixternal> there is a template when you log into mentors.debian.net
<Sho_> yuriy: Well if Kubuntu would stick to upstream, in this case we wouldn't have had to ;)
<fdoving> i can't understand that we discuss this. i'd go with whatever upstream has decided is best, who are we to think we know what's better for their app? - do we think they are completely fools and make their app look bad and behave badly on purpose?
<Jucato> yuriy: I think the point is that if upstream has made good and sensible defaults, distro would have little reason to change them
<Jucato> and if they do, distros have the burden of proof to reason out why they changed it
<Sho_> fdoving: What I'd like to see is that before deviating from defaults, distros ask themselves if that change has a good enough reason behind it that it's worth proposing to upstream, and then do so before shipping it
<Sho_> fdoving: Making various changes without ever talking to upstream about it just accumulates maintenance load on the distros' part anyway
<fdoving> Sho_: exactly.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: have you seen default KDE menu? :)
<fdoving> DaSkreech: that's hardly comparable.
* yuriy wonders what would happen if some KIO devs decided to come to a meeting
<Sho_> DaSkreech: The default KDE menu isn't set in stone either
<yuriy> ok time to go home
<fdoving> yuriy: they would cry, so do i, about our mediapatches.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Hobbsee> the default kde menu is still stacks better than the windows menus...but it still needs work
* Jucato thinks there's a deeper problem beneath all these
<Sho_> fdoving: Those are odd, yeah - a friend recently installed Kubuntu, and while media:/ will happily show his hard drives (allbeit error out on permissions when clicking to mount them), the /media linked to from the Kicker applet doesn't ;-)
<DaSkreech> Sho_: Heehee :)
<yuriy> Jucato: i think that part of the deeper problem is that for changing a lot of defaults upstream, ""It'll be fixed in KDE4""
<DaSkreech> Yeah I was in Gnome today and it handles the mounting of Drives a million times better
<Sho_> On #kde, there's a running gag that the easiest way to get software into Kubuntu is to publish it as a patch on kde-apps.org
<DaSkreech>  as I recall Knoppix Circa 2003 does loads better than kubuntu as well
<yuriy> in terms of what?
<DaSkreech> yuriy: Me?
<yuriy> yeah
<Jucato> the deeper problems is actually the communication between upstream and downstream. How do we communicate? How much do we need to communicate about these things?
<Hobbsee> Sho_: *wonderful*
<fdoving> Sho_: hehe :) - good one. :)
<DaSkreech> yuriy:  mounting drives and making them useful
<manchicken_> Well, I think upstream concerns should be presented as questions more than displeasure.
<manchicken_> I'm still very much bothered and concerned that these issues were brought up in this manner.
<Sho_> manchicken_: We were previously told we should show up at a meeting and bring up our issues
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: as an agenda on the meeting?
<yuriy> DaSkreech: yeah knoppix is quite amazing at making things work
<Sho_> manchicken_: By Brandon - I also asked Riddell earlier today if it was appropriate, and he ok'd it
<DaSkreech> yuriy: AND SO IS GNOME
<DaSkreech> Why can't Kubuntu make things groovy?
<manchicken_> Sho_: My concern isn't that it was brought up, it's that it is how it was brought up.
<yuriy> in my recent experience GNOME hasn't exactly worked
<Jucato> imho it has been brought up quite well.
<Sho_> manchicken_: I find it strage that you find it so perplexing that as software developers we would have a stake in how it's presented to the users?
<mhb> Sho_: I welcomed your presence
<DaSkreech> yuriy: it has them in the Sidebar
<DaSkreech>  you double click and it mounts on the desktop
<DaSkreech> DOuble click again and it opens
<DaSkreech> Beauty
<Sho_> mhb: thanks :)
<Jucato> manchicken_: this also isn't the first time Konversation has communicated with Kubuntu. but previously only through contacts like imbrandon and Hobbsee
<yuriy> DaSkreech: i was talking about other things
<fdoving> manchicken_: list of points in a .txt, what was wrong with that? - mplayer do this all the time. they come to package maintainers and tell them how to improve their packages.
<mhb> Sho_: feel free to come here or at the meeting and "flame" some more :o)
<manchicken_> I may be way off, but it was brought up in a way that seemed like some sort of control assertion.
<Lure> Sho_: it is hard to control this in opensource - see Firefox TM story
<DaSkreech> yuriy: Oh no. I'll refrain about talking about it for other stuff
<mhb> Sho_: (just a joke, I think you have several good points)
<DaSkreech> but If it works by gum goll so should we!
<kwwii> I think that we are lucky that Sho_ wants to help us
<Hobbsee> text file is better than irc log. but yes
<manchicken_> konversation has zero entitlement to how kubuntu packages things, but I think that we do care to listen to outside and upstream opinions.
<fdoving> kwwii: me too.
<Sho_> manchicken_: We're aware that part of what the distributions do is customize the applications to fit their particular flavor. We're not trying to change that.
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: I think that rant has gotten it's point across now :)
<fdoving> nite.
<DaSkreech> anyway I'm now a solid hour late
<DaSkreech> night
<Jucato> night DaSkreech!
<Sho_> manchicken_: But I do think that upstream and distros should work together, and that it's fair for upstream to ask distributions if they're really attached to changes upstream doesn't like
* Jucato makes breakfast for his grandma
<DaSkreech> If you see me later I'll be in Vista
<Lure> Sho_: but our current defaults are worse than yours ;-)
<manchicken_> Sho_: Couldn't agree more.
<DaSkreech>  please send Choclate and ice crem to make me feel better
<manchicken_> Sho_: I just think that you could have brought it up better.
<Sho_> manchicken_: And yes, I also think that distros should inform upstream about changes they make and why
<Sho_> manchicken_: You know, the users come to us and complain, not (only) to you
<Lure> manchicken_: there is history behind
<Jucato> history goes way back :)
<Lure> manchicken_: I heard before that upstream was not happy with our changes
<kwwii> there might be a good chance that we change something, tell them about it and they say "hey what a great idea!"
<Hobbsee> Sho_: have you been getting mroe complaints about kubuntu konvi, apart from the aforementioend ones?
<manchicken_> Sho_: The communication should go, and that's something that's needed.
<kwwii> if we don't tell them they might not ever know
<Lure> manchicken_: but we did not discuss it at the time
<Hobbsee> Sho_: i havent seen anything in my inbox, so i'm assuming not
<manchicken_> Sho_: But these things should have been questions, not "we're mad at you for this this and that."
<Sho_> Hobbsee: nope, all overed by earlier + today
<Sho_> *covered
<Hobbsee> Sho_: seeing as i believe you said you'd forward them to me, or the kubuntu-devel mailing list
<Hobbsee> great, OK
<Sho_> manchicken_: We're probably going to have to agree to disagree then.
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: didnt you know - flame wars are great for communicating :P
<Sho_> Lure: Well, Kubuntu actually forked key files of Konversation in the past, broke menu structures and keyboard shortcuts, forgot about those changes, and reported them to us as bugs - yes, there's some history ;)
<Hobbsee> fortunately, they're gone
<Sho_> Hobbsee: I don't believe I've flamed, though.
<mhb> Hobbsee: I'll probably sleep by then, but I'll try to support you from within the dreams :o)3
<Sho_> yes, Hobbsee kindly fixed all that
<manchicken_> Sho_: Well next time try communicating a little better please.  This idea that upstream is somehow entitled to control downstream is simply misguided.
<Lure> Sho_: yep, we are far from perfect ;-)
<Hobbsee> i've been meaning to look at the k-d-s again, i havent had time since i got back
<Sho_> manchicken_: I have never said that upstream is entitled to control downstream.
<Sho_> manchicken_: In fact, I have said the opposite multiple times.
<Hobbsee> once i get to the end of semester, and past exams and such, then it'll be all good.
<Jucato> manchicken_: I don't think that the way it was brought up implied any control
<Lure> Sho_: I did not consider your arguing as flaming
<kwwii> lol, if we make upstream always swim downstream how will the upstream from us? :p
<Jucato> Sho_:  just brought up issues
<manchicken_> [18:08]  <Sho_> manchicken_: I find it strage that you find it so perplexing that as software developers we would have a stake in how it's presented to the users?
<Hobbsee> Sho_: not today.  maybe i'm mixing you with ana/pusling, though.  i havent looked at the old logs
<kwwii> erm, bad english...time for bed
<manchicken_> That looks like assertion of some entitlement to control to me.
<Hobbsee> kwwii: heh
<mhb> Sho_: your comments were interesting for me
<Jucato> manchicken_: that was in reaction to you question why downstream changes concern upstream
<Hobbsee> kwwii: you'll start up in german again?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: like at the airport?
<Sho_> manchicken_: I'm not a native English speaker, so I'm sorry if that might have an aggressive meaning. According to my English education, "having a stake" roughly means "having a strong interest in", "being emotionally involved in", etc.
<kwwii> aber ohne scheiss ;-)
<manchicken_> Jucato: No, that was just a second ago to something different.
<Hobbsee> kwwii: no idea if anyone else got confused at your speech that day :P
<manchicken_> Sho_: Gotcha.  We'll call that one lost in translation then :)
<Jucato> manchicken_: Sho_ just repeated what he said earlier in #ubuntu-meeting
<kwwii> funky hearing a native english speaker getting tired and reverting back to german, eh?
<Hobbsee> *  HobbseeGermanParser dies
<Jucato> he just copy-pasted it in here
<manchicken_> Jucato: No, what he said before was longer I though....
<Hobbsee> kwwii: hehe, seems so
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I don't seem to be able to make new administrators for kubuntu-members
<Sho_> manchicken_: And yes, I'm surprised that you would be surprised that we care about what Kubuntu does to our software ;-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why not?
<Sho_> And we would prefer to work with distros rather than keep a list on our website which we can support and which we can't
<manchicken_> Sho_: Sorry if I seem a little short on that one, but when I was a SuSE contributor, gosh there were a lot of upstream folks trying to dictate direction.  Didn't want to see that again.
<Hobbsee> oh fucking hell
<manchicken_> Sho_: Caring, sure.  You're more than entitled to care :)
<Hobbsee> why do i appear to have 7 hours of class straight here?
<manchicken_> Sho_: Languages are fun, eh?
<Hobbsee> make that 3, an hour break, then 7 hours straight
<Jucato> upstream is also entitled to suggest :)
<kwwii> Hobbsee: no pain, no gain
<manchicken_> Okay, I'm going to once again go get disappointed by a local restaurant because their spiciest food is nowhere near spicy enough.
* kwwii ducks
<manchicken_> Enjoy folks.  Have fun.
<Hobbsee> kwwii: yeah, let you tell me how my head is hurting right now...
<Jucato> bye manchicken_
<Sho_> manchicken_: In short, I don't expect you to just do what we ask you to, but I do expect distros to think before deviating from defaults, and to be open to discussion about changes with upstream.
<manchicken_> Sho_: We need to talk about stuff.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I've no idea, I can for kubuntu-council but not for kubuntu-members, maybe because I didn't create the team
<manchicken_> Sho_: And talking is good.
* kwwii is off to bed...night all
<manchicken_> I wasn't saying we shouldn't talk :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: can you set admins for kubuntu-council?
<Sho_> manchicken_: Well, thats what we've been doing today ;)
<Sho_> night kwwii
<kwwii> Hobbsee already added me to the council - thanks Hobbsee!
<manchicken_> alright, it's disappointment time.  Later folks.
<Hobbsee> kwwii: no problem
<Hobbsee> Riddell: already done
<kwwii> night Sho_, see you around I hope
<Hobbsee> Riddell: perhaps you should talk to the CC, then.
<Hobbsee> seeing as that needs fixing
<Riddell> or a launchpad admin
<Hobbsee> or i could poke someone in #launchpad, i guess
<kwwii> see you manchicken|away, enjoy (or not) your meal
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry for being late.  i'm not sure what happened
<Jucato> Hobbsee: are you feeling ok? not sick are you? :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: define sick :P
<crimsun> (sick of opto?)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm likely hypoglycaemic, and it's been getting worse since mid-UDS.
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> :(
<Hobbsee> mmm...sick of assignments, too
<Hobbsee> but mostly the former
<nosrednaekim> Lure: hey, are you here?
<Lure> nosrednaekim: yep, but anout to get some sleep (1:30 am here)
<nosrednaekim> Lure: ok... just wanted to tell you that making it into a wattmeter is a one and one-half line fix:-D
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: that is a bad thing
<crimsun> Hobbsee: are you diabetic?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: indeed
<crimsun> (I'm Type II)
<nosrednaekim> guidance-power-manager that is.
<Lure> nosrednaekim: great - send me the patch and I can review and include it
<nosrednaekim> Lure: ok.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: dont think so.  it's fairly close to hypoglycaemia though
* Hobbsee hates doctors and such, avoids them like the plague
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: indeed.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: your phone was turned off, I can't wake you up from an answerphone :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it was on.
<Riddell> I just got an answerphone woman
<Hobbsee> i've no missed calls on it
<Hobbsee> was it me?
<Riddell> no, robot
<Hobbsee> then you called the wrong number
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> freaky
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, that's me
<Riddell> hmm, guess it was my mistake earlier then
<Hobbsee> probably :P
<Riddell> sorry about that
<Hobbsee> no problem
<Hobbsee> blerg.  head == dying
<ajmitch> revive it
<Hobbsee> cant.  it doesnt wish to revive
<ajmitch> more drastic measures may be needed
<Hobbsee> hammer?
<crimsun> a snack with a bit of sugar content?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: that requires gettign to the other end of the house.
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: you've got no imagination
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Hobbsee> which is problematic
* Hobbsee --> sleeping for a bit in an attempt not to feel terrible
<nosrednaekim> how do you find the email addresses of developers?
<Hobbsee> see various of you later tonight :)
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: which ones?
<nosrednaekim> I'd like to know Lure's
<Hobbsee> check launchpad
<nosrednaekim> but i'm not sure what his real name is..ok
<Hobbsee> launchpad.net/~lure
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Hobbsee> most people come up in a people find
<Hobbsee> or use launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members and find them off there
<nosrednaekim> ok thanks.. I found him
<mhb> making minutes is hard :o)
<Jucato> that's why I never liked to be a secretary :P
<mhb> Jucato: you're the support guy, that's even worse
<Jucato> oh that's my title now? heheh :)
<crimsun> meetings are much easier with a template.
<mhb> crimsun: yeah, I'm using that minute template
<mhb> crimsun: still, it's time-consuming to summarize all the agenda points
<crimsun> very much so, but someone has to do it.
<mhb> crimsun: true
<Jucato> string mhb = "martyr";
<mhb> heh :o)
<mhb> Jucato: thanks
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:ryanakca] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<ryanakca> anybody familiar with `reportbug`? I file a ITP, as per http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/, but then, in the end, it goes 'Bug report written as /var/tmp/wnpp.bug
<ryanakca> ', and nothing shows up in http://www.debian.org/Bugs/
<crimsun> that means you need to attach /var/tmp/wnpp.bug in an email.
<crimsun> we don't use reportbug
* ryanakca knows
<crimsun> use the email method of Debian BTS, and either include the contents of that file, or attach that file
<crimsun> if you already knew, then I'm not sure why you asked
<ryanakca> nixternal suggested that I get my packages in debian, and then just sync it into ubuntu
<ryanakca> crimsun: no, I know that Ubuntu doesn't use bugreport... not how to take care of the wnpp.bug, but thanks
<ajmitch> ryanakca: your ITP did arrive on the list now
<ajmitch> however it doesn't look like it got into the bts properly :)
<ryanakca> ajmitch: I fixed it.
<ajmitch> good
<ryanakca> night
<ajmitch> :)
<mhb> okay, who's awake?
* dregorth might be
<dregorth> :P
<mhb> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/Minutes/2007-05-31 needs proofreaders
<mhb> it also needs people that can write english, I'm not one of them :o)
<mhb> thanks to everyone that reads my minutes and survives it
<dregorth> interesting link mhb
<dregorth> i'll see about proofreading it
<dregorth> :)
<dregorth> which btw, i was actually searching about 10 mins ago for a log of the meeting since i had to leave in the middle of it
<dregorth> hehe
<dregorth> mhb: under the "present" part where it lists the "others present", what exactly do you mean as "others"?
<yuriy> yay mass closing bugs
<dregorth> mhb: well, it looks very thorough and fine to me
<dregorth> mhb: why do you need people that can write english?
<nixternal_> who keeps beating up my connection?
<jjesse> i am
<crimsun> I told you to stop using Vista as your host OS, but would you listen? Nooo.
<jjesse> nixternal: i liked that kde4-docs document you sent
<nixternal> hello
<nixternal> haha crimsun
<jjesse> hey i have no problems w/ my vista install :)
<nixternal> jjesse: I am going to take the doc stuff that I had on the agenda and take it to the list..that way there you are included as well
<nixternal> it isn't much really
<jjesse> aweosme
<jjesse> detroit basketball!!!!!
<jjesse> wow what is happening to the cleveland cavs in this quarter?
<nixternal> eww bball
<jjesse> hey i just watch playoffs if detroit is in it :)
<nixternal> man, I drove by and watched a baseball game tonight by the uni...I miss playing baseball so much
<jjesse> yeah?  i play church softball when I'm not traveling
<nixternal> I can play softball, as long as it isn't 16"
<nixternal> I like to keep it as close to baseball as possible
<jjesse> i don't mind softball, its a great time with the guys
<jjesse> one of the things i really miss when i travel
* claydoh watched the spelling bee tonight :)
<jjesse> i saw that on abc, is it over?
<claydoh> yeah
<claydoh> one of the words I got, as it was sort of a Star Trek reference :)
<claydoh> a type of wheat hybrid that the tribbles ate in up
<claydoh> triticale
<jjesse> i suck at spelling
<claydoh> my wife now resents marrying me as I knew not only the word, its meaning, spelling, and the name of the ST TOS episode it is from
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<jjesse> that's funny
<nixternal> that's funny...i don't care who ya are
<claydoh> pure dumb luck really
<jjesse> my wife hates it everytime stargate or dr. who or anything like that shows up in the dvr
<claydoh> my wife won't let me watch Dr who id she is around
<jjesse> mine either
<claydoh> Red Dwarf is ok (she likes that one )
<jjesse> i think mine cringes everytime sci fi is on?
<jjesse> doh didn't need question mark
<claydoh> luckily she is not too much into theso-called feminine-type shows
<jjesse> my wife is, she loves grey's anatomy
<jjesse> i got the first two seasons for her so she could watch them while i was on the road traveling
<claydoh> not too bad a show, really
<jjesse> i think i've watched two episodes?
<claydoh> she prefers CSI and NCIS more
<yuriy> heh jjesse i see you're at the same thing
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> how are you now? I just woke up after only 2 hours of sleep lol
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> I don't think I could wake up 2 hours after I went to sleep
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> 5 and 6 maybe, but anything less and I will be ewww
<Jucato> well I was only able to get 45 mins of sleep before the meeting, and 2 hours after :)
<Jucato> yay for timezones! hahahah
<nixternal> holy cow
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> no doubt..I remember UDS Paris, I was trying to pull the same routing
<nixternal> so I could catch all of the online things they were "attempting"
<Jucato> luckily this will only happen twice a month at most hehehe :)
<Hobbsee> mm...sleep
<Jucato> Hobbsee: sounds good right?
<Hobbsee> i went back to sleep, i really wasnt feeling great
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> i was hoping to improve my sleep cycle - not make it worse1
<Hobbsee> i just stay up later to catch the europeans, and somehow it's alwasy 4am
<Jucato> :/
<nixternal> Hobbsee: what times UTC wise are good for you?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: for a meeting?
<nixternal> yes
<Hobbsee> 1300 UTC and later, iirc
<Hobbsee> it's lunchtime, give or take, for the europeans
<Hobbsee> so it's kinda sucky
<nixternal> which is 0800 here in the summer, which is cool for me
<nixternal> 0900 in the winter which is even better :)
<nixternal> only bad time for me is Mon-Wed after 2200 UTC and before 04:00 UTC
<nixternal> err
* Jucato curses a spherical earth!
<nixternal> ya, that is right
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> Jucato: indeed.  it'd be better if the world was flat.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: my timetable changes next semester
<nixternal> mine will be a mess come the fall semester..I need to look at changing it
<nixternal> I need to replace a C# class with something usefull
<nixternal> this ASP.NET class is the biggest waste of time ever
<Jucato> C++ :)
<nixternal> but there aren't any other good classes, so I will do the 8 weeks and that is it
<Jucato> I wonder when they'll be offering Qt classes anywhere...
<nixternal> I just finished C++ 1 and 2, now I have to do 3 in the fall
<Jucato> good for you! :)
<nixternal> now I am taking java, which isn't to bad...at least it is coding
<Hobbsee> heh, nice
<nixternal> silly ASP.NET is drag and drop pointy clicky garbage
<Hobbsee> mine isnt coidng at all
<Jucato> I finally was able to finish 8 chapters in my book, but I will probably have to go back over Recursion and Pointers...
<nixternal> pointers can be a bit tricky, but once you understand them, you are golden
<nixternal> I have been doing htem for a year and I still get confused
<Jucato> weirdly enough, I seem to be able to grasp pointers more easily than recursion...
<Jucato> I guess I'll really know later when I do the chapter's exercises on pointers... but the exercises on recursion had me absolutely stumped :/
<Jucato> towers of hanoi.... :(
<Jucato> Hobbsee: although I'd certainly prefer the madness of pointers and recursion over getting burned by a soldering iron over and over again :)
<Hobbsee> hehehehe
<Hobbsee> mmm...pointers
<Jucato> long pointer stick of doom :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> ahaha
<nixternal> heh, I see the Konversation smackdown happened again today...did it get all worked out? I was caught in between server e.tardation
<Jucato> e.tardation.... nice new word :)
<Hobbsee> sort of
<Jucato> resolution: talk to the usability people about the placement of tabs. ask kwwii if he could make a better nicklist theme.
<Jucato> those are the only two I caught
<Hobbsee> and change hte other 2 bits raised
<Hobbsee> to be fair, i did act on them - i removed the crap, attempted to remove a bit more, but tonio said no, etc.
<Jucato> oh, remove the systray icon by default, and use configuration files instead of hardcoding changes
<Hobbsee> had some vaguely sane points, too, so..
<Jucato> ah... too bad you were in no condition to raise Tonio's points earlier...
<Jucato> I mean, physical condition
<Hobbsee> meh - it wasnt too bad - as long as i iddnt move :P
<Jucato> hm... don't breathe :)
<Hobbsee> and as long as i tried not to think about how badly i felt like throwing up :P
<Jucato> :/
<Jucato> well I'm off to lunch for a bit. catch you later :)
<Hobbsee> have fun!
* nixternal needs some food
* dregorth is away: Gone away for now.
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<giangy> yawhn
<giangy> 'morning guys ;-)
<nixternal> mornin' giangy
<Jucato> ugh! I just watched the most disturbing episode of Bones :(
<Jucato> Hobbsee: how do I get to the Category Kubuntu pages?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKubuntu ?
<nixternal> is there a Kubuntu category?
<Jucato> according to Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> i thought so
<Jucato> oh ok.. so there isn't? hm.. anyway I'll just try to start looking for pages tomorrow
<nixternal> there might be..just need to find the name
<nixternal> there is like a Category list or something on the wiki I think
<Hobbsee> maybe it was taht link, or something
<Hobbsee> searching for all pages called kubuntu
<Jucato> yep. figured I'd have to do that. no worries. tomorrow then :)
<Jucato> note to self: watching bones while eating... not a good idea
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryCategory
<nixternal> there is the list of categories
<Jucato> heh what a very intuitive name :)
<Jucato> hm... maybe time we added a CategoryKubuntu?
<nixternal> works for me
<n8k99> do i need a copy of XP to be able to use XP in vmware?
<Hobbsee> ask in #vmware or something
* Hobbsee hasnt used vmware
<n8k99> right thanks
* n8k99 hasnt either
<Hobbsee> also, specify *which* vmware
<Hobbsee> ie, workstation, server, etc
<n8k99> oh.
<Jucato> player
<Jucato> (just adding to the list)
<n8k99> yes thats the one
<Jucato> n8k99: yes I believe you need a copy of XP, because I think they couldn't make a legal vmware appliance (what they call the images) for XP
<n8k99> ah of course
<Jucato> but then again, I'm not sure if the XP EULA actually allows you to install in a vmware :)
<n8k99> grr... my school
<Jucato> grr the world
<n8k99> just plain grr
<Hobbsee> i dobut it does, but does anyone read it?
<Hobbsee> what do you need XP for?
<Jucato> better question is, does anyone really follow it? :D
<Hobbsee> true that
* Hobbsee follows it, at the moment
<Jucato> sheesh... law abiding citizens :P
<Hobbsee> hey now, i said i followed the XP one.  i never said that all the software i have installed on XP is legit.
<Jucato> hehehe  ok. got the picture :)
<Hobbsee> and the only reason i follow the XP one is because i havent had a reason to violate it.  yet.
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Hobbsee> i do like the look of this though...
<Hobbsee> Do I need to dual boot or repartition the disk?
<Hobbsee>     No. VMware Workstation uses your computer's file system and creates files that map to a virtual machine's disk drives, so there is no need to create a partition for each operating system. If you already have another operating system with dual boot installed on your computer, you can use VMware Workstation to run the other operating system in a virtual machine on your host operating system. Instead of dual booting, you can run both
<Hobbsee> operating systems simultaneously and seamlessly switch from one operating system to another with a click of your mouse.
<Jucato> I believe _StefanS_ uses VM's for development, rather than actually installing or chrooting
* n8k99 has a class at uni that needs some MSN specific apps
<Jucato> roflmao! "Obviously there exist design differences between the Linux kernel and the FreeBSD kernel but there are also similarities: ... Versions: each official kernel uses a numbered version." what a very striking and critical similarity :)
<Jucato> (sorry, reading feeds)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> n8k99: ouchy.
<n8k99> yup-
<Jucato> I wonder what the software scene will be like when I actually enroll in a CS course...
<n8k99> tryin g not to used cracked warez
<Jucato> n8k99: the temptation is great, ain't it? :)
* Hobbsee wonders if Riddell ever left a message this morning, and what the person will think when they hear a scottsman on the phone..
<Hobbsee> n8k99: depends what the softwrae is, as to whether it's worth it :P
<n8k99> look at that- there is a tutorial in the ubuntu docs!!
<Jucato> yes there is :)
* n8k99 needs Microsoft Project
<Hobbsee> ahh.  ewww.
<Hobbsee> cant run it in wine?
<n8k99> i guess it could
<n8k99> was hoping to use KPlato but it does not export to Project files
<Jucato> how about (cough) GNOME Planner?
<Jucato> or el-planner for that matter
<n8k99> el-planner is nice software - more of a pim than a project manager's tool
* n8k99 is usually wildly inaccurate in his knowledge
<Jucato> ah... thought it was that kind of project management software...
* Tm_T is upgrading his Feisty to KDE 3.5.7 via gprs
<Tm_T> hopefully will be done before sunday
<Hobbsee> via what now??!?!!
<Tm_T> hm?
<Hobbsee> what kind of download speed are you getting for that?
<n8k99> it's a module for emacs- works nicely with the emacs-wiki module
<Tm_T> 5 kb/s when everything is perfect
<Jucato> g... p... r... s... :/
<Tm_T> that's "only" net connection I have at home atm
<Jucato> whenever I hear about GRPS, I always associate them with cellphones :)
<Tm_T> that's the thing
<Tm_T> using my cellphone as modem
<Jucato> O.o
<Tm_T> yup, it's basically modem with high latency
<Tm_T> but hey, it works "everywhere" ;)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: ouch
<Jucato> very ouch....
<Tm_T> very usable when not in hurry =)
<Tm_T> but pain if using ssh
<Jucato> hm... isn't 3G supposed to be faster than GPRS? I haven't really caught up with the technology yet :)
<Jucato> oh speaking of cellphones... anybody seen the Flash video of someone hacking a P990i to install Ubuntu on it?
<Tm_T> yes, 3G is much faster, BUT closest spot where I get it working is ~10 km away
<Jucato> is $HOME10 km away? :)
<Tm_T> this glorious tech land called Finland, 3G working in centers of some towns, some ;)
<Tm_T> Jucato: ;)
<Jucato> http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/video-ubuntu-linux-running-on-sony-ericsson-p990i
<Tm_T> so, I left my cellphone next to my pc when I moved my as to work, where I am now
<Tm_T> bah, hate these keyboards
* Jucato puts an 's' up there
<nixternal> Jucato: that has to be the worst soldering I have ever seen
<Jucato> I just can't wait to get this laptop's wireless fixed!
<Jucato> nixternal: hehehe.
<Jucato> but hey, it works! :)
<Jucato> should have put Kubuntu though :P
<Jucato> but did you have to remind me of soldering? :/
* Jucato rubs his fingers :(
<Tm_T> I broke my soldering iron so no soldering here :(
<Jucato> evil evil soldering irons! :/
<nixternal> I have to watch that again
<nixternal> seems kind of fishy to me
<nixternal> looks like Ubuntu was running quite well with 64mb of ram
<Jucato> that *is* fishy! :/
<Tm_T> who's fish?
<nixternal> I think it is a video he is playing on the phone
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> he isn't touching the screen yet it is acting like he is at the beginning
<Jucato> hmm....
<Jucato> fraud!
* Jucato is soooo gullible... :(
<nixternal> if it isn't..then I am impressed
<nixternal> plus I didn't know there was a mobile version of Ubuntu already
<Jucato> UME, I think?
<nixternal> they just started the planning of it at UDS
<Hobbsee> there's a mailing list about it
<Hobbsee> there's no release of it yet, iirc
<nixternal> ya, he got called out on youtube about it being a fake
<Jucato> hehe thanks for double checking :)
<Jucato> I feel like such an idiot :/
<nixternal> heh, they called him out and asked if he was so into Linux, why did he use crappy windows movie maker and not kino
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> plus his little mod would have probably fried the phone in the first place...looks like he shorted 3 traces to a transistor
<Jucato> poor P990i... I would have taken it with whatever OS it was using :/
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<nixternal> Jucato: I am with you on that one
<nixternal> I have a crappy cellphone..the free one
<Jucato> I chose a very low end smartphone... only because I have no money for anything else. lol
<nixternal> oh ya, you can see the pcb burn from to much heat
* Hobbsee hugs her little phone
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> but I have a fetish for gadgets... kinda hard to satisfy if you'er on a tight budget
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> oh, he shorted 2 traces to a surface mount resistor
<Jucato> ugh this is so annoying! after a sudden heavy rainfall a few hours ago, it's extremely hot and humid now. it's so sticky! :/
<nixternal> it has chilled here a little bit finally
<Tm_T> I wonder how my downloads are doing at home...
<Jucato> hopefully doing well...
<Jucato> I don't want to have to keep crossing my fingers/toes for nothing :)
<Jucato> Tm_T: re: MOTU plans. it kinda took a detour. I'm trying to focus now on original goal of learning programming. although I still do have plans to learn packaging, it's not a high-level priority right now :/
<Tm_T> roger
<Tonio_> hey
<Jucato> hi Tonio_!
<_marseillais> hi
<Tonio_> hi guys :)
<Tonio_> in there a minute available for yesterday's meeting ?
<_marseillais> I would like to say thank you all! :)
<Tonio_> who is a new member ?
<Tonio_> who is member of the new council ?
<Tonio_> _marseillais: I hope Riddell quoted me ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: 3 actually
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/Minutes/2007-05-31
<_marseillais> Tonio_, he does
<Tonio_> Jucato: am I still member of the council ?
<Jucato> could we put the minutes in the /topic btw
<Jucato> Tonio_: doesn't look like it
<Tonio_> Jucato: okay ;))
<Tonio_> Jucato: in fact I still am member
<Tonio_> last year, I'll step dwn next yea
<Tonio_> year
<Tonio_> Jucato: the ebate was between allee and me, and allee insisted a lot for me to stay and him to stop ;)
<Jucato> oh yeah. sorry was looking at the wrong list :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: I worked a lot yesterday on kdesudo
<Tonio_> Jucato: replacing kdesu
<Tonio_> Jucato: fixes lots of problems with kdesu
<Jucato> oooh
<Tonio_> Jucato: remembers the password
<Jucato> nice nice :)
<Jucato> very nice :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: deals correctly with complex sudoers files
<Jucato> pushing it upstream too?
<Tonio_> Jucato: well I am the new upstream :/
<Jucato> hahah  great!
<Tonio_> Jucato: the code was unmaintained for 4 years :)
<Jucato> I mean KDE though :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: the only thing is that it doesn't work with the X-Kde-SubstituteUID thing of desktop files
<Jucato> anyway that's great news!
<Tonio_> Jucato: fancy testing ?
<Jucato> on feisty?
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> what do I need to do? :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: the package creates a divert rule to replace kdesu
<Jucato> kool
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp
<Tonio_> Jucato: just use it command line at the moment
<Tonio_> Jucato: or if you wanna test from the kmenu, change the exec of the desktop entries to "kdesu bla"
<Tonio_> Jucato: I need to figure out how the UID replacement thing work in kde
<Tonio_> doesn't seem to use kdesu directly
<Tonio_> hum, konversation upstream is really annoying..............
<Tonio_> what the F**** is the problem with implementing and configuring  certain way ?
<Jucato> :/
<Tonio_> that's the purpose of a distro
<Tonio_> and free softwarte
<Jucato> Tonio_: on the command line, I just need to use "kdesu", not kdesudo?
<Tonio_> "that's my code, you can do what you want with it, but please, don't touch it !!"
<Tonio_> Jucato: you can use both
<Tm_T> Tonio_: err?
* Jucato will deal with the comments later
<Tonio_> it's the third time konversation guys are complaining
<Tm_T> Tonio_: errrrrr??!
<Tm_T> what complaining and why
<Tonio_> damn, what's the problem if we're touching the default config ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: no problem with touching the default config
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's a problem if we're breaking it
<Tonio_> http://konversation.kde.org/kubuntu-issues.txt
<Jucato> the problem is how it was done
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: are we ?
<Tonio_> hum........ it is done by a simple rc file
<Jucato> Tonio_: particularly #4
<Tonio_> nothing else
<Jucato> er... it's hardcoded on  Kubuntu afaik
<Tonio_> Jucato: 4 has been done that way so that people using gnome+konversation have the good server list
<Tonio_> Jucato: no way to use the kds tweak on gnome........
<Tonio_> that's the problem
<Tonio_> talking about the theme, I just choosed a theme that was "human understandable"
<Jucato> hm. I'll try to bring that to Sho_'s attention. I think he wasn't aware of that
<Jucato> Tonio_: I agree. I don't like the default Konvi theme and have told him that
<Tonio_> Jucato: maybe it isn't sho who was about to insult imbrandon last time
<Tm_T> Tonio_: there's some points I think
<Tonio_> Jucato: but I remember he was reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally bored with one of the konversation guys
<Tonio_> honnestly, konversation works, we are not breaking anything
<Jucato> wouldn't know. wasn't here yet :)
<Tonio_> and anything thing that has been changed has been for I think a good reason
<Tonio_> especially since I didn't do most of those changes
<Tonio_> konvi is one of the rare apps I didn't tweak a lot on kubuntu
* n8k99 puts tabs back at bottom anyways
<Tonio_> Jucato: but we can explain them why we did things that way
<Tm_T> Tonio_: you should see my Kopete... ;--P
<Tonio_> talking about the default theme, of course the real default one is better
<Jucato> Tonio_: I think the k-d-s issue was never brought to Sho_'s attention
<Tonio_> but it is ununderstandable
<Jucato> +1
<Tonio_> te current one makes sense
<Tonio_> O for op
<Tonio_> V for voice
<Tonio_> etc......
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee_
<Tonio_> fonts are outdated ??????
<Jucato> hm?
<Tonio_> serif is just the standard over all the distros.......
<Tonio_> that's the point on the list
<Tm_T> ooh Hobbsee is multiplying
<Tonio_> honnestly, most of the things, I can't agree with them....
<Tm_T> soon we all can have our own Hobbsee <3
* Jucato checks
<Jucato> what about fonts?
<Tonio_> fuck my internet connection, I should have been there
<Tonio_> Jucato: there is some lines about outdated fonts in the list
<Jucato> I couldn't find the reference
<Jucato> wait let me check
<n8k99> and that the serif typography looks
<n8k99>   outdated.
<Jucato> Tonio_: could you please pin point where it is?
<n8k99> end of third * point
<Tonio_> Jucato: let me check
<Tonio_> systray should be by default ??????
<Tonio_> damn this is a standard for any communication software on any operating system
<Jucato> Tonio_: not enabled by default is his suggestion
<Tonio_> every irc or IM client on osx or windows uses systray, that makes sense
<Tonio_> I say shold be enabled by default
<Tonio_> for the same reason kopete does it
<Jucato> wait... about the font.. he's referring to the font on the nicklist theme (in the boxes). not to real fonts
<Tonio_> most people on irc are connected all day long, not just 10 minutes
<n8k99> Jucato:  right
<Tm_T> Tonio_: not me
<Tonio_> Jucato: what is the problem with theme ?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: "most" people
<Tonio_> default are intended to fit most people needs
<Tonio_> not mine or yours
<Jucato> Tonio_: about the nicklist theme, he's concerned about the quality of that particular nicklist theme: "we believe it is graphically poorly done
<Tonio_> I have put default settings that I obsiously remove for my usage
<Tonio_> Jucato: it is
<Tonio_> Jucato: but it is understandable
<Jucato> I don't think people would miss Konvi's systray more than Kopete's.
<Tonio_> Jucato: I hope we can find better in the future
<Jucato> Tonio_: actually suggested if kwwii could make some
<Tonio_> Jucato: sure
<Tonio_> Jucato: well I think they will, but that's my opinion
<Tonio_> especially since most people reduce the systray size to feet on one line
<Tonio_> in that way you cannot have 10 apps launched at the same time
<Tonio_> it is nice to have the systray by default
<Tonio_> but well that can be rediscussed..... but I'd like to have a pool before
<Tonio_> who is using the systray with konvi and is happy with it and who doesn't ?
<Tonio_> I am happy with it
<Tonio_> the point is that a newbie, for example
<Tonio_> if he sees the systray, he will guess he can disable it
<Tonio_> if there is no systray, in most cases, he will just miss the functionnality
<Jucato> not many newbies actually know that
<Jucato> that they can disable systray icons...
<Tonio_> that's the reason ALL irc clients on osx and windows are using systray by default
<Jucato> been a long time since I used mIRC, but I recall it didn't have a systray icon
<Tonio_> Jucato: but it is easier to guess that you can disable a visible functionnality than guessing it just exists
<Tonio_> Jucato: there is, believe me :)
<Jucato> but I don't know... it doesn't seem to me that the systray for konvi actually serves a critical purpose, as compared to an Kopete's systray maybe
<nixternal> Jucato: you know you use mIRC :)
<Jucato> nixternal: last time I touched it was 2001 :P
<Tonio_> Jucato: I don't see any difference :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: how about kdesudo, does it work for you ?
<nixternal> but iirc, mIRC did have an option for it in the systray...and that was about the last time I touched it as well
<Jucato> heh I got caught up in the discussin :P
<n8k99> hehe
<Tm_T> Tonio_: you didn't get my joke :p
<Jucato> Tonio_: works great!
<Tonio_> Tm_T: err....... no in fact :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: hehe :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: when you saw me part/quit last time?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: possibly.... I don't know what you're talking about ;)
<Jucato> Tonio_: then maybe while it's at an early stage, mhb and um... that other guy... could work with you on the text for the prompt
<Tonio_> Jucato: just need to get it to work with the substituteUID thing and we can replace kdesu
<Tm_T> Tonio_: haha
<Tonio_> Jucato: which text prompt ? isn't it good ?
<Jucato> I think the suggestion was to have more context in the prompts, but also showing what command is being run w/ kdesu(do)
<Jucato> let me try to find the stuff done by mhb...
<Tonio_> hum, in my opinion the command shouldn't appear
<Tonio_> why ?
<Tonio_> because people capable to understand the command use sudo in command line :)
<nixternal> Tonio_: isn't this like the 3rd time this has happened? I remember imbrandon having issues last year with it
<Tonio_> btw I think gksudo doesn't show the command
<nixternal> in regards to konversation
<Tonio_> nixternal: yeah..........
<Tonio_> nixternal: thanks to the konqueror devs to be more comprehensive with my tweaks :)
<nixternal> I thought so... manchicken|away witnessed it today and had the same response you did..i explained this isn't the first, nor probably the last time we will see it either
<Tonio_> konvi is one of the applications that has the lowest tweaking level
<Jucato> Tonio_: ask Riddell. he prefers to have the command appear
<Tonio_> Jucato: hum.....
<Jucato> Tonio_: http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thenewupdaterjo1.png from mhb
<Jucato> Tonio_: Riddell's comment: <Riddell>	mhb: that looks fine, it's the hiding of the command that I was worried about
<Tonio_> Jucato: okay for a "details" button
<Jucato> hm... wouldn't a Details button be too much for a small dialog box like that?
<Tonio_> Jucato: so what's the plan ?
<Tonio_> an option to use text ?
<Jucato> er.. you'd have to ask mhb how he patched kdesu for that
<Tonio_> Jucato: fyi, kdesudo code is very simple, 6 kB of code :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: easy to hack
<Jucato> I'm still looking for the nick of the other guy who came up with a similar patch
<nixternal> OK kubunteros...hold down the fort, and Jucato quit trying to beat ubotu as the #1 talker in #kubuntu ;p
* nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<Jucato> roflmao
<Jucato> g'night nixternal!
<nixternal> hahaha, that was classic
<Jucato> actually intelikey is my top rival in #kubuntu :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: I guess that's hardcoded
<Jucato> Tonio_:  <RadiantFire> anyway, i got bored and decided I would play with kdebase, and I managed to do something that might be useful with the kdesu dialog, I took a screenshot, its at http://home.comcast.net/~dzeigler7/kdesu_modification.png
<Tonio_> Jucato: the phrase used isn't in adept or kdesu code
<Tonio_> hoooooooooo that one ?
<Tonio_> pretty easy to do :)
<Tonio_> I'll do it today ;)
<Jucato> RadianFire's is more generic
<Tonio_> Jucato: yeah, no icon
<Jucato> so now you have 3 ideas :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: that's fine, I know how to do it :)
<Jucato> mhb's, Riddell's, RadiantFire's :)
<Jucato> good luck :)
<Jucato> whew! thank goodness for logs :)
<_StefanS_> morning
<Tm_T> errr, Jucato, you have use mIRC ?!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: show me the money !!
<Jucato> Tm_T: yes. during the years I didn't know about FOSS :(
<Tm_T> hrr, I have tried it one or two times...
<Tm_T> its evil
<Tm_T> EVIL!
* Tm_T hides
<_StefanS_> Jucato: did you put in a reason thing for kdesu ?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: looks nice
<Jucato> _StefanS_: no not me
<_StefanS_> oh
<Jucato> mhb and RadiantFire
<Jucato> can't take credit for it :(
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I think its a good idea nevertheless
<Jucato> _StefanS_: btw, weren't you having problems implementing the fade out effect with kdesu?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well I think I found a way actually, coz it seems the solution is better done by patching the kpassworddialog directly in kdeblis
<_StefanS_> erh kdelibs :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: well, Tonio_'s working on a kdesudo utility. might want to talk to him about it :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hey !!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I may require your help for complicated things
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp
<_StefanS_> please tell me
<_StefanS_> looking.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just test :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the good thing is that it is really using sudo, so passwords are remembered
<_StefanS_> sweet
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: something you did yourself?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: also kdesu fails to deal with specific tasks in sudoers, like permission for one user and one command
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: works with this
<_StefanS_> kdesu is very old stuff it seems...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no that's an unmaintained code
<Tonio_> I just fixed it to work correctly with a modern sudo
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: and fixed a couple of bugs on it
<Jucato> well at least we have a specialized kdesudo for sudo, and kdesu can be left for su :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: this one works better, btw, no doubt on that
<Tonio_> Jucato: my problem with kdesu is that it just doesn't work in most cases ;)
<_StefanS_> right, I guess we can use it with system-settings as well
<Tonio_> Jucato: you have to launch adept twice very often
<Jucato> exactly!
<Tonio_> Jucato: what if you want to delegate one command only in sudoers, that won't work
<Tonio_> all of that works with kdesudo afaics
<Tonio_> and well the code seems to work with our modern sudo so.......... :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I just have a problem with the X-Kde-SubstitudeUID functionnality of dekstop files
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: works fine, and does indeed cache the password
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm, ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: doesn't work with kdesudo, as it doesn't seem to call kdesu directly.......
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I have to fix this before proposing it for replacement :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: right, but even now it seems very good :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: actually you also can use kdesu, there is a divert on the package
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: kudos for that
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: fancy helping me to figure out how substitudeUID works ? ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes indeed, just had to put out an assignment to a contractor just now
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm at work ;)
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> work )
<Jucato> :)
<_StefanS_> ;D
<_StefanS_> yea well... eh work.
<_StefanS_> the good thing is that I can work on alot of other stuff while being paid fulltime on contractor salary .. (per hour) :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I suppose it would now be easy to apply the fading, wtype_popup thingy to that kdesudo also..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'll grab the source, and could you explain me in the meantime what the problem is about?
* _StefanS_ is flattered to be a member of the kubuntu team btw ;)
<_StefanS_> oh my, my internet is getting upgraded to 20mbit today
* Jucato was flattened to be nominated to KC
<Jucato> er.. KCC
<Jucato> er.. flattered!
<Jucato> bah stupid keyboard
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it would
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yes, but it really requires alot of online time, and thats not something I can do
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you can work on that if you want
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: there is no upstream
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: let's fork it and make it a kubuntu development :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: lets just fix that x-kde thingy first, I basically have the code to paste right in to it later on
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: can we make a source tree somewhere using launchpad (I havent got much idea where to start)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sure
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we should have it in bzr, I'll create a branch for this :)
<_StefanS_> sweet, go do :)
<_StefanS_> I will look at source in the meantime
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: removing kdesu would close dozens of launchpad bugs :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes!
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: what's now needed is improvements on the UI
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it already works technically better
<viviersf> has anyone seen kontact refuse to close before, especially when you try to shut down
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I've done lots of tests with several sudoers file, it is just perfect
<Tonio_> viviersf: never myself
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: create a mockup of how you want the gui, and I will implement it
<viviersf> Tonio_, :(
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll change a few things today
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: basically the text
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: what would be nice is your fading effect on it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok, having the reason would be cool too, along with bold appname
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can you work on that ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sure, what about the x-kde*desktop thing?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll do the same way mhb did
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah ok, I wll put in the fade effect, and popup for the dialog
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that the standard way to say in a desktop file "use another user"
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: edit kmenu and look at adept
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that uses kdesu but looks like undirectly, as kdesu command works with kdesudo
<Tonio_> but that breaks the kmenu entries
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: if you unclick "use another user" and add kdesu to the exec, that'll work again
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we need to check how is that tag handled in kdelibs
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: and patch it or make the necessary changes in kdesudo so that it works
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: uhm, you kinda lost me there
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: where do you select "use another user" ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: edit the kmenu and look at adept
<Tonio_> there is an option checked
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: 2secs
<_StefanS_> in system menu?
<_StefanS_> ah I see it
<Tonio_> that makes an entry in the desktop file, called "X-Kde-SubstituteUID=true"
<Tonio_> that uses kdesu
<_StefanS_> so that triggers kdesu automatically?
<Tonio_> but non-directly, since kdesu command still works with kdesudo, with a divert....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes, but for some reason it fails with kdesudo  installed, even if "kdesu adept_manager" still works
<Tonio_> I don't know why, need to investigate :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: do you want me to take that?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sure ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sound like a fun littte thingy
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: thanks for helping :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: like the LEAP :D
* _StefanS_ can now use LEAP here at IBM :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I hope it is configurable in kde
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I wouldn't like to patch kdebase/kdelibs so that it depends on kdesudo........ would be dirty
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so what do you propose? a setting for using either kdesudo or kdesu ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe, I hope we'll be able to have it working out of the box on gutsy
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: requires a NM update right ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: it does yes.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: first, need to find out how it works
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: then check if that configurable somewhere (kdeglobals or so)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Helmut has already accepted the patch initially, so I guess its a matter of time, and then we need the latest nm 0.6.5 to appear in gutsy too
<Tonio_> if it isn't, can we change kdesudo so that it works without touching kdebase/libs
<Tonio_> if not possible let's patch kde ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'll check what the posibilities are
<_StefanS_> patch it silly :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ho so th epatch is already in knm ? :)
<Tonio_> cool, we just need to wait for a new tarball then
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: almost
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: he said it looked good
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe, fantastic :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: so would you be okay maintaining kdesudo with me ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: they have another two-phase eap that is going to make it in 0.2 also
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: potentially good application ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: and thanks to the free licence, the code never dies ;)
* Tonio_ loves it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: would be a nice little pet-project
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: actually a rather important cornerstone in kubuntu
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: btw, how do you mimic the apt-get source thingy when I have just grabbed the code from your webpage?
<Riddell> meduxa: are you going to the tenerrief "Free Software International Conference"
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: patching and the like
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that'll uppack the code
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've gotten kdesudo to work, and that's much better than bloated kdesu
<Hobbsee> less bugs in it too?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: thanks for helping
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: remember passwords, deals with specific sudoers files, which kdesu doesn't
<meduxa> riddell don't know what that is
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: neat!
<Jucato> moin Riddell
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: for the french parliament, we use a specific sudoers file, and that just doesn't work with kdesu
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thats no problem, its really interesting stuff
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you're up in an hour! #ubuntu-meeting right?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we had to use gksu
<hunger> Tonio_: In kde4 kdelibs/kio/kio/krun just seems to prepends "kdesu -u username" on substitudeUid().
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah
<Hobbsee> i think so
<Tonio_> hunger: same in kde3
<Tonio_> hunger: the problem is that it doesn't use sudo in fact
<Tonio_> it uses su, but does the authentication with sudo
<Tonio_> hunger: that's why for example if you want to give a user permissions with sudo on ONE command only, that won't work with kdesu
<Riddell> Tonio_: groovy
<Tonio_> no problem with kdesudo, as it uses directly sudo
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: _StefanS_ and I are going to improve the code and integration to kde, as there is still a problem with the X-Kde-SubstitudeUID
<Riddell> meduxa: http://jornadas.ssl.ull.es/2007/doku.php
<hunger> Tonio_: You tried setting sudo as superusercommand in /etc/kde3/kdesurc I guess...
<Tonio_> Riddell: replaces correctly kdesu btw, just that the substitude thing doesn't seem to use kdesu directly.....
<Tonio_> hunger: didn't help too......
<hunger> Tonio_: Thought so:-(
<Tonio_> hunger: technically, the way kdesu works with sudo is really hackish.... it is designed for su, not sudo
<meduxa> dammed, you get the info before I do. It is the conference of tenerife's college
<hunger> Tonio_: I guess so.
<Tonio_> hunger: that's why  dedicated application for this makes sense
<meduxa> yes I'll be there, it is 30 min away from home
* hunger agrees with Tonio_.
<Tonio_> hunger: the only thing is that susbstitute thing in kdelibs..... I don't understand how it works
<Tonio_> hunger: with kdesudo installed, kdesu adept_manager, for example works
<hunger> Tonio_: But you need to either keep the kdesu name for the substituteUid stuff to work (and the -u option) or patch kdelibs.
<Tonio_> but with the substitute thing, no way......
<Tonio_> hunger: that's what I do
<Riddell> meduxa: they have invited me, I'm not sure if I should go or not
<Tonio_> hunger: but while kdesu adept_manager works, it fails with the substitute
<Tonio_> hunger: that's the tricky thing ;)
<meduxa> they pay you for everything, right?
<hunger> Tonio_: I should shut up... You know what you are doing and I don't know what I am talking about anyway;-)
<Tonio_> hunger: kdesu as lots of options, maybe the process uses one of the options kdesudo doesn't recognize or so
<Tonio_> hunger: we'll finish it, but I have no doubt now that gutsy will be released with kdesudo in the first place :)
<Tonio_> hunger: that'll close 30 bugs on launchpad at least ;)
<meduxa> riddell they pay you for everything , right?
<Riddell> meduxa: seems so
<_StefanS_> Tonio_:  did you come to "if (!kapp->authorize("user/"+user))" in kdesktopfile.cpp also ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_:  seems like that authorize thing handles alot of different stuff
<meduxa> you can come and see what tenerife's college has done with kubuntu and also visit a school with meduxa and the project we have here
<meduxa> but do not expect more than 20 - 30 people in your conference
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I didn't start looking at that
<meduxa> mostly college students
<meduxa> but there are some good technicians here
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you already are more advanced thatn I am on that point :)
<_StefanS_> hehe ok
<meduxa> and you'll be able to know all the mEDUXa's team
<hunger> Tonio_: I'd guess a "qDebug() << "Command line is" << result;" before line 459 in kdelibs/kio/kio/krun.cpp should clarify what substitute UID does...
<meduxa> and Bardinux's team
<Tonio_> hunger: hum interesting :)
<meduxa> and canary islands are nice to visit
<Tonio_> hunger: but in fact the problem is that there is no way to launch a desktop file command line
<Riddell> meduxa: do you know if it will be mostly in English or Spanish?
<Tonio_> hunger: how do I look at the debug output ? :)
<Tonio_> hunger: as "kdesu command" works, I don't see an easy way to debug this
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: eew, seems like kdesu is even hardcoded in kdeprint
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum that should be a problem as I link kdesu to kdesudo
<meduxa> mostly in spanish although here in the canary islands many people knows english and they usually intite foreign people to the talks
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: and the -u <user option is the same synthax>
<meduxa> invite
<meduxa> you won't have problems with the language
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: lemme test
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hardcoding kdesu in kdeapps wouldnt cause any trouble
<meduxa> it looks like seigo is comming
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but that mecanism is desktop files is different
<meduxa> gonzalo aller is the guy that came with me to UES
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I will just ignore the kdesu hardcode for now, and check on the desktopfiles
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah we can test it later
<hunger> Tonio_: Where are the desktop files that form the menu?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: should be a problem in my opinion
<meduxa> alberto barrionuevo is the spanish guy that knows more about licences and open formats
<Tonio_> hunger: adept in kmenu for example
<hunger> Tonio_: Where are the actual desktop files stored?
<Tonio_> hunger: uncheck the "substitute user" thing nd change the command to kdesu adept_manager -> works
<meduxa> looks like it going to be even more interesting than last year
<Tonio_> use the command "adept_manager" anc check the "substitute user" thing -> fails
<Tonio_> with the standard kdesu, both are working exactly the same way
<Tonio_> hunger: we need to track that mecanism to get it to work with the new kdesudo
<meduxa> riddell last year I was the one in charge of getting people to take dinner and visit some places here in tenerife
<meduxa> jeje
<Tonio_> the package already creates a link kdesu to kdesudo, and command line options are the same, that's why I don't understand wh it fails...
<hunger> Hmmm... Wasen't that Alt-F2 thingy called krun once?
* hunger hates people renaming stuff all the time.
<Jucato> hunger: it wasn't a separate app but part of kdesktop afaik
<Jucato> but I only learned lately that kwin was formerly kwm... so I'm not that reliable :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: I suspect that desktop thing will give us hard time.......
<Jucato> plasma? it's going to be a big change, yes
<hunger> Tonio_: Anyway: With kdebugdialog --fullmode you can redirect any output related to kio (KRun) into a file.
<Tonio_> hunger: interesting :)
<hunger> Tonio_: Debug area for krun is 7010...
<hunger> That should log any debug messages you add... Dunno wether qDebug works or you need the kde version of that though.
<meduxa> riddell you HAVE to come
<Jucato> um btw Tonio_, would it probably be better to use alternatives for kdesu/kdesudo? unless we're planning to completely remove kdesu
* hunger hopes that helps.
<Jucato> er I meant /etc/alternatives
<Tonio_> Jucato: hard to change when kdesu is hardcoded in some parts of kde....
<Jucato> speaking of /etc/alternatives... this is more of a MOTU question. is it possible to have postinst set the correct java version when installing Sun's Java instead of manually running update-alternatives?
<Tonio_> stupid question, but how to get the Name or GenericName of an application within the command it uses ?
<Tm_T> ok, this is interesting, if I add panel, so I have two kicker panels, so, I like to configure them, but, err, there's no dropdownlist to select what panel to configure, so I can only configure the original one
<Riddell> meduxa: well, I need to talk to my girlfriend first
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I think I got something (maybe)... look in kdelibs/kio/kio/krun.cpp at line 445
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: It tries to determine what is needed for running a particular desktopfile
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: seems like all ends in this KRun::processDesktopExec
<Jucato> Tm_T: heh bitten by that bug. restart kicker, "dcop kicker kicker restart" or access the configuration through kcontrol
<Tonio_> mhb: ping ?
<_StefanS_> gotta run for 20 mins
<Jucato> _StefanS_: exercising? :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: aah, thanks
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: interesting !
<Tm_T> Jucato: I already panicked badly
<Jucato> Tm_T: heheh :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm pretty sure it just uses kdesu but with a set of options kdesudo doesn't understand
<Jucato> known bug. aseigo's stumped as to why it happens and how to fix it
<Tonio_> Jucato: have the patch that mhb did for kdesu ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: nope. only the screenshot. sorry :/
<Tonio_> Jucato: hehe no pb ;)
<meduxa> riddell it is a nice visit also for her I can arrange something so she don't get bored while you are working
<meduxa> some cultural visit or go to the beach
<meduxa> if you want to
<Tonio_> Jucato: should we use the "keep password" thing in the box ?
<hunger> Tonio_: No.
<Jucato> Tonio_: hm... wouldn't that be useless?
<Tonio_> Jucato: I think so
<Tonio_> I just don't find how to change the icon.....
<Tonio_> that uses the kpassworddialog class....
<Tonio_> I don't see any option to set the icon....
<meduxa> riddell the organization will do something for the visitors girlfriends, I suppose
<Tonio_> Jucato: you should look if the substitude thing doesn't use kdesu_stub
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> i'll see what she says
<meduxa> ok, let me know
<_StefanS_> I'm back
<meduxa> richard dale will also be ahppy to see you, and Cristo
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: there is an option
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: let me find it for you
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: what method do you use for your kpasswordialog?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_:
<_StefanS_> KPasswordDialog::KPasswordDialog(Types type, bool enableKeep, int extraBttn, const QString& icon,
<_StefanS_>                                   QWidget *parent, const char *name )
<_StefanS_> ^ this will work
<Tonio_> saw that
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: now I have to figure out how to write that in the code :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: whats the hold up then ? :)
<Tonio_> my cpp knowledge is about 0
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just "desktop"
<Tonio_> you mean ?
<Tonio_> QWidget::setIcon
<Tonio_> hehe ;)
<Jucato> everytime I see a Q, I get all excited :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: to be honnest, my cpp knowledge is a bit too limited for this
<Jucato> Tonio_: same here. I'm still learning C++ in fact :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: the point is I don't know how to redifine a class to add new options etc......
<Tonio_> Jucato: you know 100x better than me :)
<Jucato> haha probably not... but I think what you're looking for is inheriting a class
<Jucato> and either overloading the function or creating a new one...*shrugs*
<Jucato> _StefanS_ definitely knows better than either of us :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just add the syntax I gave to you the class in the header file, and then you should be able to call it with the extra arguments
* _StefanS_ was just out selling his 18" alloy wheels
<Tm_T> hmm, someone, change window behaviour settings: set mousewheel over window border to do something different and check if it works
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: thats why I said, your don't figure out my limitations in cpp :)
<_StefanS_> Tm_T: what if you dont have a mouse? :)
<Tm_T> _StefanS_: then go out and sing a while?
<_StefanS_> Tm_T: just been out, got any other ideas?
<_StefanS_> Tm_T: I could shut up.. :D
<Tm_T> _StefanS_: how about singing in shower?
<_StefanS_> Tm_T: they dont have showers here at work :D
<Tm_T> no, wait, I know, find high place, like rooftop and try if you can fly!
<Tm_T> I bet you can
<_StefanS_> Tm_T: hey behave now..
<_StefanS_> :)
<Tm_T> be-have?
<_StefanS_> yksi kakksi kolme
<_StefanS_> or something
<Tm_T> kaksi :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I have that code for your .h file if you want
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: kdebase/kdesu/sudlg.cpp|.h has a good example
<_StefanS_> gotta run
<Tonio_> mhb: :'(
<Tonio_> siretart: got my email yesterday concerning xine-lib ftbfs ?
<siretart> Tonio_: yes, I think we should fix gs in any case, but I don't have the time and energy to look more deeply into it :(
<siretart> thanks for the buildlog anyway
<Tonio_> siretart: sure, I'll have a look ;)
<Tonio_> thanks
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Congratulations to Hobbsee | Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> I wonder what but, congrats
<imbrandon> Tm_T, she is core-dev now too
<imbrandon> time for me to do some merges
<Jucato> Hobbsee: congrats!!!!
<Hobbsee> :D
<Tm_T> aah, GREAT! \o/ \o) (o/
<Jucato> Tm_T: those two ASCII guys at the center and right, look like they're smelling their armpits :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, i seen a hilight from the meeting about konvi and my name ? did i bork something ?>
<Tm_T> Jucato: they are
<Jucato> ew :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, the one on the right is me
<imbrandon> :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: in konversation?  don't think so
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> Riddell, ahh okies
<Riddell> imbrandon: but upstream did request we change these http://konversation.kde.org/kubuntu-issues.txt
* imbrandon looks
<Jucato> imbrandon: did you see how many times you were also highlighted for the KCC position? :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, no i dident count? i was fast asleep, just going through the log now
<Jucato> aw.. :)
<imbrandon> am i nominated ? heheh
<mhb> Tonio_: hi
<mhb> Tonio_: was it my english that made you sad? :o)
<mhb> Jucato: still here?
<Jucato> mhb: um. wait. I'll be back in a sec
<imbrandon> Riddell, ahhh yes the same old complaints, i'll see about gettign those changed very soon but also there is some rebuttle we should consider, mainly the fact that we arent upstream, we dont ship a "packaged upstream" for anything nor should we, but yea i see some of the points
<Jucato> back. mhb, how can I be of service? :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, holly jesus i got hilighted alot , yea we had ( are having ) very storms so i couldent make it
<imbrandon> cool to see all the nominations though :)
<Jucato> hehe :)
<mhb> Jucato: you mentioned me twice ... I will read the logs first and then I will ask
<Jucato> mhb: only twice? O.o
<Tonio_> mhb: hey :)
<Tonio_> mhb: I'm just registering a team and a project on launchpad for kdesudo
<Tonio_> mhb: would you be interested adding your kdesu changes to this ?
<Jucato> mhb: I was explaining to Tonio_ your patch modifying the prompt/text for kdesu.
<Tonio_> mhb: this might replace kdesu for gutsy
<Jucato> now you got 6 more highlights :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: btw I've added you, mhb and stefans to the team at the moment
<mhb> Tonio_: yes, of course
<ryanakca> Riddell: shall I add a blurb on planet congratulating the 3 new KC people, since nobody has announced it yet?
<Jucato> kool! I can help test :)
<ryanakca> or would you rather? :)
* Jucato will be congratulating them later :)
<mhb> Tonio_: actually, RadiantFire did the most work on that patch
<Riddell> ryanakca: UWN better
<mhb> Tonio_: but I will be happy to port it
<Tonio_> mhb: hehe thanks :)
<Jucato> mhb: ah you and RadiantFire were able to talk? good good. (he was looking for your)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm a bit lost with launchpad... no explanation on how to create an empty branch...
<Riddell> bzr init; bzr push
<Tonio_> I've bzr init in the the source tree, and did a commit, where does this go ?
<Riddell> that commits to the local repository
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I did that, but I don't know where it goes :)
* Hobbsee bounces
<Riddell> Tonio_: unless you explicitly have a checkout with bzr, it's a local archive
<Tonio_> Riddell: so how to get this on launchpad ? ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: then you need to push to launchpad on the correct project name, registrant and branch
<Jucato> Hobbsee: don't move too much :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: see https://code.launchpad.net/ and click the help tab
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I did, but I'll probably read again :)
<Riddell> bzr push sftp://john@bazaar.launchpad.net/~john/froboize/devel
<Riddell> Tonio_: what are you making?
<imbrandon> wow so the NEW KCC people were nominated and voted on and finalized and used all in the same meeting ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: a branch for kdesudo
<mhb> if you are doing kdesudo, dont do /~john/froboize but /~kubuntu-kdesudo/froboize
<Riddell> imbrandon: the alternative is to spend a month discussing it and voting in polls, but I think we're lucky enough to have a community with enough consensus that we don't need to have that beurocracy
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is no homepage, code is unmaintained..... that's what launchpad is for right ? ^_^
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure, so create a product on launchpad for it
<Tonio_> Riddell: done too
<Tonio_> product + branch + team
<Riddell> Tonio_: then create a team if you want the archive to be directly commit-able by more than yourself
<Jucato> yay team :)
<Riddell> then bzr push to that team with a suitable branch name (probably trunk)
<Riddell> you may also need --create-prefix for the first push
<Tonio_> thanks :)
<Tonio_> ho ! as with svn in fact
<imbrandon> no but a day/week of votes would have been nice, specialy for a team that can grant memberships, not that i disagree with the decision made, i +1 for all 3 mmebers, just seems very very odd
<imbrandon> Riddell, ^
<imbrandon> i mean the new team wasent even acked by the TB or anything
<imbrandon> like the first
<imbrandon> anyhow i must grab a shower then got some konversation and merges to do :)\
<Riddell> the TB has never acked the existance of KC, we're self defining
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> bbiab
<imbrandon> Riddell, they did when they said we could start granting memberships
<imbrandon> as with all other teams with that power
<Riddell> no, I was told I could grant memberships
<Riddell> and I was uncomfotable doing that on my own so we made the KC
<imbrandon> ...
<ryanakca> Riddell: okies
<Riddell> they never even discussed publically the moving membership thing to me and ogra, we were just given the powers one day
<Riddell> (it was CC come to think of it, not TB, being membership)
<imbrandon> they dicussed it very publicly , it was even a spec at uds-mtv , and yes the CC not TB
<imbrandon> because not just you and orga but the MC and FC also
<imbrandon> and now the IRCC
<Riddell> yeah, but kubuntu and edubuntu devolved powers were before uds-mtv
<imbrandon> right but those practices still covered the whole community not just "new" ones
<imbrandon> anyhow all in all not a big deal, i dident mean to make this big of a stink about it, i was just kinda thrwon back when it was all done start to finish in an hour
<imbrandon> ... i killed the room, whoops
<imbrandon> congrats Hobbsee again ! :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: you're ment to be showering :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: thankyou :)
<Tonio_> Jucato, mhb: https://launchpad.net/kdesudo
<Tonio_> you have everything there
<mhb> Tonio_: thanks
* mhb checks out
<mhb> Tonio_: you could probably populate the "TODO" file
<Tonio_> mhb: sure
<Tonio_> mhb: do you know how to create a .pot file from source ?
<Tonio_> mhb: I've been searching for a doc concerning this, but haven't been able to find anything.......
<mhb> there is one, I'm sure
<mhb> I forgot the command
<mhb> wait, I'll look
<mhb> http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/gettext.html
<mhb> Tonio_: for you
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, we're making progress.  although people still wouldnt listen to me much when i said "take it to the list"
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: and it was 2 hours, iirc
<Tonio_> mhb looking
<Tonio_> mhb: just commited on bzr with pot file and french translation
<mhb> Tonio_: great
<mhb> Tonio_: I'm working on that patch now
<Tonio_> mhb: super
<Tonio_> mhb: do you have the needed infos for bzr ?
<mhb> Tonio_: I think I do
<mhb> Tonio_: I'm working with launchpad and bzr quite often
<Tonio_> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk
<Tonio_> mhb: great
<Tonio_> I must say I'm not very used to bazaar
<mhb> Tonio_: I've grown to like it, perhaps a bit more than SVN
<Tonio_> mhb: hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: remember the uds, I told you that was usable, you didn't believe me :)
* Jucato always pronounced bzr as "bizarre" :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: hehe, thanks for training your french :)
<Jucato> lol
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm the skeptical type :) it still needs to go through a strict main inclusion review for security
<mhb> Riddell: totally
<Hobbsee> Riddell: which you can now do, right?
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course, but we'll do it
<Riddell> Hobbsee: crivvens no, security reviews need someone who knows what they're doing
<Jucato> "crivvens"? O.o
<Hobbsee> Riddell: awww.  and you dont/ you're part of the release team now, remember
<nosrednaekim> "some one who know what they're doing" is a new way of saying hacker...
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: main reviewers is different from release team is different from archive-admins (admins can do the moving to main but it still needs reviewed first by pitti or iwj)
<kwwii> Jucato: that's ok, last night Riddell said "toot" and didn't mean fart :-)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> hi kwwii! :)
<kwwii> hi Jucato
<kwwii> sorry Riddell, I know your language preceeds mine ;-)
<Riddell> kwwii: that's french
<Riddell> I was being cultured
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> a cultured fart is still a fart
<kwwii> :p
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh.  i thought you could, being an archive admin
<kwwii> ok, I've got the childishness out of me
<Hobbsee> kwwii: we should have some temporary artwork for tribe 1.
<kwwii> Hobbsee: we might be able to come up with a couple of things before the freeze on tusday
<kwwii> tuesday
<Hobbsee> kwwii: oh good
<kwwii> perhaps a nice developer pic for a splash screen
<Hobbsee> my little pony or something?
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii> and a my little pony desktop bg
<Hobbsee> or one of the pictures from UDS
<Hobbsee> yep
<kwwii> I should make it all pink and green just as a joke
<Hobbsee> ooh, yeah, group shot as the desktop or something :P
<mhb> Tonio_: patch almost done
<Tonio_> mhb: you rock
<mhb> Tonio_: I'd like to talk a bit about it with you, is PM fine?
<Tonio_> PM ?
<Hobbsee> query
<Tonio_> mhb: ho sure :)
<Jucato> Private Message :)
<Lure> Hobbsee: congrats!!!
* Lure needs to find the log of the TB "scary" meeting
<Lure> ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: thankyou :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: hehe.  they werent asking what i'd expected
<Lure> Hobbsee: so it was easy, right? I told you...
<Hobbsee> well, yeah, okay, it was.
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you like to see the command on the password prompt ?
<Hobbsee> they didnt have much time, as our release meeting ran over
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't, but I agree, that's better for the security
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'd say it's vital, I'm really not comfortable with hiding it (and security is more important than usability whatever gnome thinks)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;)
<mhb> Tonio_: see this thread, it's about kdesu but is discusses the same thing
<mhb> Tonio_: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=118044447700389&w=2
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> mhb: there is no "discussion" on that thread, just one message with a patch :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, konversation almost ready to upload per upstreams requests
<Jucato> imbrandon: which of those requests? :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: just taken out the patch for default channel?
<imbrandon> Jucato, all for now, then when seele and team have a time to review "default" konversation we might reimplment them
<imbrandon> some of them *
<imbrandon> Riddell, basicly yes, and reverting to tabs
<Riddell> imbrandon: aren't the other changes in k-d-s?
<Jucato> ah ok.
<imbrandon> Riddell, yes some of them
<imbrandon> the c++ patch is in konvi
<imbrandon> the rest in k-d-s
<mhb> Tonio_: there is, at least there was last time I read that
<Riddell> imbrandon: I'm editing k-d-s, have you commited your changes?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<mhb> Tonio_: go to "next in thread" a few times
<imbrandon> Riddell, no, i'll wait for you to finish
<imbrandon> i wasent gonna finish till later anyhow after food etc
<Jucato> hm... food.. :)
<Tonio_> mhb: ho a few times :)
<Tonio_> strange :)
<imbrandon> mmmm SecondLife + Kubuntu rocks
* Ash-Fox has been working on ubuntu packages for second life, built against the libraries in Ubuntu.
<imbrandon> Ash-Fox, nice, keep me informed if you can, i would love to help/test those
<Ash-Fox> imbrandon, sure ;)
<Jucato> just when I totally quit Second Life :)
<Jucato> (not that I was that into it...)
<imbrandon> i spend way too much time in SecondLife
<Jucato> hah! now we know where you are when you're supposedly "busy" :D
<Ash-Fox> I use Second life for entertainment, but I notice many people who go into second life want to making a living immidately among other things off it.
<Riddell> imbrandon: I'm done, upload whenever you want
<imbrandon> Riddell, cool ok
<imbrandon> Ash-Fox, yea i just play to play, i thought about making a buntu community island
<imbrandon> or something sometime
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: like Hawkwind? :)
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, I heard he opened a club then fell out with someone and left -- I have no idea if he was trying to make money off it or what.
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: nah. he was just trying to live a real life in SL :)
<Jucato> got married, got houses, was about to have a baby :)
<imbrandon> wow
<Jucato> he was lucky. his SL wife was really addicted to SL.
<Hobbsee> that's...interesting
<Jucato> sugar mama
<kwwii> that certainly says something about the quality of your real life if you feel the need to live in a virtual world
<Ash-Fox> (How the heck to baby's work? Do you just have a scripted prim baby or.. just goto the welcome area and yell 'who wants to be my baby?')
<Jucato> he quit though. got fed up with technical problems I guess
<imbrandon> kwwii, haha yea
<Jucato> although he does keep in touch in real life with his SL wife :)
<mhb> kwwii: well yes, but sometimes it is bettre to just dream than really live what you want
<Hobbsee> mhb: depending what you dream in, sometimes they turn to relaity anyway
<kwwii> mhb: yeah, if you like sex with children or other freaky thing, perhaps
<Hobbsee> urgh
<Jucato> like Hobbsee's dream which became reality today? :)
<mhb> kwwii: I do not :o)
<kwwii> mhb: *right*, _I_ BELIEVE you! :p
<Jucato> I don't believe him :)
<imbrandon> kwwii, hahaha
* Ash-Fox is curious... "Jucato, what made you leave Second life in the end?"
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: Real Life :)
<Jucato> although I'm still interested in what SL offers, specially on the building/programming side.. might take a peek again if my 3D modeling urges kick back in :)
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, I recently discovered LL had been working on in secret on a glowy-freeze-effect thing in Second life which I managed to activate through a few debugging settings http://ash-fox.quickfox.org/temp/Kitsuhana/ -- Some stuff that will probably come by default in future when they work out the bugs ;)
<imbrandon> i initialy only joined because i wanted to script a etch-a-sketch
<Ash-Fox> etch-a-sketch?
<imbrandon> wha!?! you dont know what that is? you are too young
<imbrandon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etch_A_Sketch
<Ash-Fox> I haven't lived in a English speaking country for 12 years, forgive me if I don't remember everything ;)
<Ash-Fox> Oh that.. Thing, I used have one of those
<mhb> Ash-Fox: watch Toy Story some more
<imbrandon> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/b/be/EtchASketch10-23-2004.jpg
<mhb> Ash-Fox: after all, you need to see it if you want to take part in Debian :o)
<kwwii> ever seen the guy who can draw the mona lisa with an etch-a-sketch?
<imbrandon> kwwii, nah
<kwwii> simply amazing
<imbrandon> Ash-Fox, yea etch just got released :)
<imbrandon> ( thus the name )
<imbrandon> kwwii, yea i bet, drawing on those is hard
<imbrandon> would be a cool QT4 expirment to make a digital one
<Ash-Fox> You have to wonder how much time he spent ignoring work/school to learn that
<kwwii> good idea for a game
<Ash-Fox> "Draw Mona lisa... in 3... 2... 1... Go!"
<Ash-Fox> Sounds like a very difficult game :(
<imbrandon> heh i think he meant the digital QT4 etch-a-sketch
<Jucato> QuickTime?
<Jucato> oh nvm...
<Jucato> pfft
* imbrandon kicks Jucato with some KDE libs
<Jucato> <QOuch>
<Jucato> "and do the cute 4 dance!"
<imbrandon> the bets thing that aluminum powder ever did ;)
<imbrandon> best*
<Lure> Hobbsee: read the TB meeting log - nice discussion and you have raised some very good points
<Hobbsee> Lure: :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: i hoped so :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: they seemed interested in the answers - and i was happy not to have to answer technical sticky questions
<Hobbsee> and i'd just had a conference call about release management, so...had plenty to talk about on how canonical relates to the community
<Lure> Hobbsee: this kind of "process" issues are somtimes much more important that "technical" details
<Lure> Hobbsee: but you would be fine with technical issues too
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> assuming i could actually figure out what to answer
<Lure> Hobbsee: I was really suprised that you were so concerned before the meeting
* Hobbsee was less nervous, as she'd already thought a fair bit about what they were asking
<Hobbsee> heh.  i'd seen last time
<Lure> Hobbsee: but last time you were just rejected as "you need a bit more time and better reason"
<Hobbsee> true that
<Lure> Hobbsee: it was just very soon after getting motu
<Hobbsee> indeed
* Lure is happy as libkdcraw-dev is finaly in main - digikam can build now ;-)
<Tonio_> Jucato: the X-Kde-Substitute bug is fixed :)
<Jucato> koolness! :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: in fact kdesu is used with -c <command> via kdelibs
<Tonio_> which is optional
<Lure> can one of core-dev's confirm bug 118261
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118261 in digikamimageplugins "remove digikamimageplugins from the archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118261
<Lure> Tonio_, Riddell, Hobbsee: ^^^
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> done
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: can you nuke a package ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no
<Tonio_> or did you just ping pitti ?
<Tonio_> ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: but i can ack it
<Tonio_> sure
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: more to the point "not yet"
<Hobbsee> who knows where i'll go next in world domination :P
<Tonio_> who wants to test kdesudo ?
<Tonio_> should perfectly replace kdesu now, also working from the substituteUID etc...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe
<Hobbsee> sounds like fun
<Hobbsee> got a deb?
<Lure> Hobbsee: thanks for your core-dev powers ;-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: just building
<Hobbsee> okay :)
<Hobbsee> i386, hopefully
<Tonio_> Lure: not interested ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: of course :)
<Lure> Tonio_: in what?
<Hobbsee> cool
<Tonio_> testing kdesudo :)
<Lure> Tonio_: sure, where can I pick it?
<Tonio_> Lure: just uploading the deb on my server
<Tonio_> Lure: interesting thing to test first is that it deals with sudo directly, so the password should be remembered
<Tonio_> Lure: after that, if you want to test with specific settings in the sudoers file ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: which kdesu doesn't understand at all......
<Lure> Tonio_: nice - so all .desktops that called kdesu, will then call kdesudo?
<Tonio_> Lure: and also, you should have to launch adept twice for it to open, which is also a very annoying issue with kdesu
<Tonio_> Lure: the package diverts kdesu and creates a link
<Lure> Tonio_: are you running gutsy? Do you have kubuntu kdm theme?
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't run gutsy at the moment
<Tonio_> Lure, Hobbsee: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp
<Lure> Tonio_: shame on you - I use it in production (at work)
<Tonio_> Lure: ouch ;) you're a brave guy
* Hobbsee should really fix her feisty not booting.
<Jucato> Tonio_: oh remember kdmtheme in system settings? :D
<Lure> Tonio_: it would be nice if there would be "More Info" button with full command line that will be executed
<Lure> useful for security concerned users
<Lure> Tonio_: I have dual-boot config, just in case - but /home is shared
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i believ eit's KDESudo
<Lure> Tonio_: and I use 3.5.7 on feisty just to reduce the delta
<Hobbsee> ooh, it does remember passwords
<Lure> Hobbsee: yep - very nice
<Tonio_> works nicelly for you ?
<Hobbsee> seems to
<Hobbsee> dont really know what to test for, though
<yuriy> Hobbsee is core-dev now?
<yuriy> yay!
<Hobbsee> yuriy: yep
<Hobbsee> PHEAR THE SCARY HOBBSEE!!!
<nixternal> mornin'
<Hobbsee> morning :)
* yuriy prays to Hobbsee to not use her newfound powers to rip all KDE out of ubuntu
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> heh, Riddell already put it in the topic! good on ya mate!
* Hobbsee is doing world domination, one step at a time
<Hobbsee> what amuses me was that htey werent asking technical questions, they were asking about UDS and such, and how to make all that better, and canonical/community perception
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I am at the city level domination right now...I still have a bit to go
<nixternal> Hobbsee: no need to ask technical questions since you have have already proven yourself
<Hobbsee> supposedly, yeah
<Tonio_> so what is the feeback for kdesudo ? any improments needed or so ?
<yuriy> what's the difference from kdesu?
<yuriy> (no, i haven't tried it)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: will test it over the next few days.  so far, looks good
<Hobbsee> there's something screwed up in kcontrol...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: mhb is also hacking the code, we'll add the GenericName of the application used and possibly its icon
<Hobbsee> right
<manchicken> Tonio_: Ca-va?
<Tonio_> manchicken: et toi ? :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: great news, we might eventually get rid of the blotted kdesu :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<manchicken> Je vais bien :)
<manchicken> Ooh.
<manchicken> That sounds like something that might make me happy :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp
<Tonio_> manchicken: test this
<Tonio_> just install the package and play with kdesu
<Tonio_> manchicken: remembers the password, deals with sudoers specific permissions (which kdesu doesn't)....
<manchicken> Hmm....
<Tonio_> manchicken: and that's maintained by kubuntu now :)
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> That's only 32-bit.
<manchicken> I'm amd64 :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: how long does it remember the password for?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: as long as sudo remembers it ;)
<Tonio_> manchicken: build from source :)
<Hobbsee> which is?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I think 15 minutes
<manchicken> Naw, I'm in the middle of a taterbase conversion.
<manchicken> Remember, it's only 10:34 here :)
<Hobbsee> nice
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> I'm having a bit of a complex problem
<mhb>  KGlobal::dirs()->findResource("apps","kate.desktop") should return the path to the kate.desktop file on my system, but it doesn't
<mhb> http://api.kde.org/3.5-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classKStandardDirs.html
<mhb> on the other hand, searching for a library works just fine
<nixternal> Hobbsee: was that a netsplit?
<nixternal> ya, I take it it was
<nixternal> everyone is coming back
<mhb> I hate netsplits
<nixternal> ya
<fdoving> Hobbsee: congrats, core-dev and all :)
<Lure> Hobbsee: we need more upload for rebuild due to exiv2 upgrade
<Lure> Hobbsee: can you do it?
<Lure> Hobbsee: ufraw and kphotoalbum
<Hobbsee> fdoving: thankyou :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: can you poke me in >6 hours about it?
* Hobbsee is discussing stuff atm
<Lure> Hobbsee: right you also deserve some sleep ;-)
<Hobbsee> mmm...that too
<Lure> Hobbsee: will bother some other core-dev - we have plenty now ;-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<nixternal> I think someone came to my house and turned up the humidity
<nixternal> I know I have air conditioning and heating, but humidity is a feature I didn't know I had ;)
<_StefanS_> evenings
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey I saw you added me on the kdesudo ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you might be of great help right ?? ^_^
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah yes hopefully
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just build a package with new functionnalities, want to test ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes please send
<Tonio_> it resolves the desktop files via the exec and display genericname and the app icon automatically
<_StefanS_> so now it works with x-kde-* ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: unfortunatelly, that works in desktop files with kdesu, but doesn't with the substitute thiing
<Tonio_> the substitution is fine to launch the app btw, so that's a minor issue, will fix later
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh sorry, now I get it :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: bah only te icon + genericname resolution fails with the x-kde-*
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so you used that code I gave you with the icon inside the method cool?
<_StefanS_> cool/call
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: mhb rewrote everything
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<Tonio_> no -i option to pass the icon, resolved automatically within the desktop file
<_StefanS_> ok
<_StefanS_> So its almost only the fade effect we need now
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you have bzr access to the branch
<_StefanS_> alright, I sure hope kpassworddialog behaves this time about window type and popup
<Tonio_> http://launchpad.net/kdesudo
<Tonio_> everything is there
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I need some help on bazaar
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: got a tutorial handy?
<Tonio_> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk
<Tonio_> the brahc
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just do that :
<Tonio_> bzr checkout sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk
<_StefanS_> ah nice
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: btw you need to have your ssh key on launchpad, is it there
<_StefanS_> its all written on the page
<Tonio_> ?
<_StefanS_> yes its there
<Tonio_> so you can checkout and commit
<_StefanS_> what frontend do you use for bazaar?
<Tonio_> no frontend....... CLI is your friend :)
<Tonio_> bzr checkout the first time
<_StefanS_> alright, I just thought I saw something like that in the past
<_StefanS_> cli is fine
<Tonio_> then "bzr status" to check the changes
<Tonio_> "bzr add xxx" to add the new files
<Tonio_> same way than svn in fact
<_StefanS_> ok
<Tonio_> and bzr commit -m "blabla"
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm pretty proud of the result since the all app was completly broken for 4 years :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: once you have added the effect, we'll probably release a tarball using kde-apps.org as homepage
<_StefanS_> sounds very good
* _StefanS_ has do some regular work first :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we need to maintain this, kdesu is overbloated :)
<_StefanS_> have you noticed that it doesn't always launch either?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no emergency on that point, just do that when you can
<_StefanS_> very anoying
<mhb> "bzr viz" is also useful, shows how the code was developed
<_StefanS_> I will.
<mhb> but you need "bzr-gtk" package for that
<Tonio_> didn't knew that :)
<mhb> displays all the changes
<mhb> all the commits, to be exact
<mhb> bzr diff shows all the changes from the last revision
<Tonio_> mhb: fixed a few other issues on resolving genericname with several parameters, everything is fine now
<Tonio_> I'm done for today
<mhb> good
<mhb> :o)
<Tonio_> mhb: package is available at http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp
<Tonio_> mhb: have fun ;)
<mhb> thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd appreciate your feedback, Mr Pessimist ;)
<Tonio_> mhb: this WE I'll update the authors page, todo etc...
<Tonio_> your name misses there ;)
<yuriy> why not have its sourceforge page be its homepage?
<Tonio_> yuriy: I don't want to develop a website
<Tonio_> s/develop/code
<Tonio_> yuriy: and a sf project page is just ugly
<Tonio_> kde-apps is juste nice
<Tonio_> easier to maintain
<yuriy> i mean, has whoever originally coded it like, gone? or might they care to have your changes?
<Tonio_> yuriy: code has been unmaintained for 4 years
<_StefanS_> = gone
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> launchpad page and kde-apps is very fine for this project
<Tonio_> no chance he gives me the keys of the homepage and sf project page :)
<Tonio_> yuriy: the point is that sf is nice if you want a bugtracker etc.... but for that we have launchpad
<Tonio_> all we need is a homepage, easy to maintain
<Tonio_> so kde-apps offers the required stuff ;)
<_StefanS_> yea its just a little apps
<_StefanS_> apps/app
* Tonio_ goes out of the computer for a moment
<_StefanS_> ah sweet, just got my new core duo 2.16ghz server up and running
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but sometimes small apps work better than big ones :) aka kdesu
<_StefanS_> yes, indeed
<_StefanS_> I will check it out now
<nixternal> The Release Team has decided that it is time to close the books on KDE 3.5.
<nixternal> groovy!
<ryanakca> cool.. so that means that the next release is what? 4.0?
<ryanakca> or is that just for documentation?
<_StefanS_> nixternal: the kde release team?
<nixternal> 3.5.8
<nixternal> September, bug fixes only
<ryanakca> ah
<nixternal> _StefanS_: winterz sent that to the kde-devel list
<mhb> I don't think it's very groovy, though
<ryanakca> ?
<nixternal> ??
<nixternal> hehe
<mhb> we're stuck with KDE3 until April at least
<ryanakca> nixternal: hmm. is using gobby.ubuntu.com permissible (new document) for documentation?
<toma> kde 3.5 is super stable and an awesome release cycle
<_StefanS_> does kde4 have a working desktop at the moment btw?
* ryanakca wants KDE4
<nixternal> ryanakca: you can copy and paste and save as .xml so it will work...just won't get the highlighting or the indentation
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: I think so, saw a couple pictures on planet KDE
<ryanakca> nixternal: is there a better app than gobby then?
<nixternal> working, somewhat...
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: uhm ok
<nixternal> not for collaborative stuff like what you want to I don't think
<nixternal> ryanakca: we could take it to the wiki and put all of the code in the {{{ }}}, but that is slow
<mhb> toma: but from what nixternal said I thought that we have to fix bugs on KDE3 from September to April only by ourselves
<ryanakca> nixternal: yeah. Would be cool to have a KDE version of gobby with highlighting and what not
<toma> mhb: in october 4.0 will be released
<nixternal> mhb: KDE devs will fix some bugs and release 3.5.8...from there it is up to us to patch bugs if need be sure
<nixternal> ryanakca: I think you just came up with a new project..get on it :)
<toma> mhb: there is always a gap for distro's just after a new major release, non?
<ryanakca> so many things I want to do, so little time :)
<nixternal> toma: what is mailody's port to qt4 status? how is that coming along?
<mhb> toma: JRiddell said at some point that gutsy+1 will have kde3
* ryanakca wonders if he should wait till learning C++ before writing it, or using PyQt4
<nixternal> mhb: he did say that, but iirc it wasn't set in stone
<toma> nixternal: very, very slow
<nixternal> fun...I need to take a small project and port it to qt4 so I can pick it up a little better
<toma> nixternal: i'm demotivated and busy with real life things
<nixternal> heh, when it comes to coding stuff now...I get a second wind
<mhb> is there anyone familiar with widget and their codeNames?
<nixternal> mhb: 16:22:10 [    thiago]  if a 3.5.8 or 3.5.9 will exist depends on the amount of bugs fixes
<nixternal> there you go, so there could be a 3.5.9 as well in the future
<toma> sure
<toma> but i dont think much bugs will get fixed after 4.0 is actually released
<mhb> I wonder how the horizontalBlackAndWhiteLine is called
<toma> zebra?
<mhb> hehe :o)
<mhb> not sure
<mhb> kde widget's and stuff isn't that original
<_StefanS_> I'm curious to see if all the icon flickering has gone away now that they are using the qt4 toolkit
<_StefanS_> looks like crap
<ryanakca> mhb: hmmm. You experienced with PyQt4?
<nixternal> heh, imagemagick just crashed my kde4 box
<ryanakca> ouch
<mhb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MartinB%c3%b6hm/Meetings/KubuntuGutsyPolyester?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=widget-style-polyester.png -- could someone look at the picture and tell me how the "Preview-----------" line is called?
<mhb> in widgetish
<mhb> ryanakca: not today
<mhb> ryanakca: I've been hacking C++ all day
<ryanakca> mhb: ah
<mhb> ryanakca: what's the problem?
<mhb> ryanakca: I don't hack pyqt4 very often, but the documentation is more than enough for me to code it usually
* ryanakca is looking for a PyQt4 person to get me on the right track... I've got all the pseudo code / ideas on how it will work, it's just having to connect the slots and have the main window startup
<nixternal> ryanakca: when you find that person, let me know
<ryanakca> mhb: yeah, The Class reference is good, I have the encryption algorithm done, and the .ui ready...
<nixternal> I have read every PyQt4 page there is on the internet...I think the problem lies within not knowing python at all though
<ryanakca> just a sec, I'll get an example of what is confusing me
<_StefanS_> great.. ati just released another useless fglrx update
<nixternal> lol
<_StefanS_> its becoming a habit
<_StefanS_> jeez, where the heck is the glx_from_bitmap thingy?? jeez
<ryanakca> mhb:  http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ryanakca/kcipher/trunk/annotate/ryanakca%40kubuntu.org-20070504201043-khzcwpafjt8sf7av?start_revid=ryanakca%40kubuntu.org-20070504201043-khzcwpafjt8sf7av&file_id=kcipher.py-20070411235411-7aqsa0dxxy5xdm53-1 ... MainWindow(), is where I'm stuck...
<nixternal> whoa
<nixternal> how about a tinyurul?
<ryanakca> lol, yes, now that I see it. Didn't look that long when I pasted it.
<mhb> doubleclick selects the link for me
<nixternal> ya, I have nicklist.pl in irssi, so when I highlight for klipper it picks up a couple of nicks as well
<nixternal> got it now :)
<mhb> ryanakca: I'm sorry, I'm too tired to think at this hour
<mhb> (23:45 here)
<ryanakca> mhb: okies, don't worry
* ryanakca yawns and goes in search of something else to package...
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-02
<yuriy> ryanakca: did you get it figured out?
<jjesse> evening
<Daskreech> hi
<jjesse> helllo
<Daskreech> How are you?
<jjesse> good, home from a busy day shopping w/ my wife
<jjesse> so finally checking email, etc
<Daskreech> I read that as shopping for my wife ...
<Daskreech> how was shopping? :)
<jjesse> it basically was my wife buying stuff for herself...
<Daskreech> Yeah but it's great doing things as a family
<jjesse> but it was good, because of the amount of time I travel, i rarely get to spend much time with her
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> and a whole day too. that's a rare treat
<jjesse> yea it was really nice a whole day
<jjesse> we went outlet shopping which was like an hour away
<jjesse> so we w"
<jjesse> went "out of town"
<Daskreech> on the town :)
<jjesse> so you know you've been working in vmware too long when the first thing you do to swtich windows is hit ctrl-alt to release the widnwo adn then alt+tab
<jjesse> while i was in kontact :(
<Daskreech> anyone have Vista?
<Daskreech> Or dual booting with vista to be more precise?
<Daskreech> manchicken_: Heehee
<jjesse> i have vista
<Daskreech> Dual booting?
<jjesse> not dual booting, but it is on one of my computers
<Daskreech> someons is saying that the grub guide given no longer works with Vista
<jjesse> i thought that was correct
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> and !sudo has Gnome specific help stuff but no KDE equivi
<Daskreech> Riddell: ping
<claydoh> Hobbsee: congrats on joining the core dev team!
<Hobbsee> claydoh: thankyou :)
<Hobbsee> i dunno where eveyrone gets this info from, though
<claydoh> ubuntu-devel mailing list :)\
<Hobbsee> ahhh :)
<claydoh> not too high traffic so i noticed it esily
<Hobbsee> heh, true
* Hobbsee should split her ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-devel-discuss mail
<Hobbsee> someone's been going thru teh moderation filter for one of them, bringing large blocks of mail
<nixternal> OK, what needs immediate attention Hobbsee? let me start working here and get your core-dev skills smokin' :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hehe.    not sure, to be honest
<Hobbsee> nixternal: there's still al ot of bugs coming in, and most arent filed upstream
<Hobbsee> perhaps you could go thru the kde packages and file usptream, and reject whatever you think upstream wont fix for kde 4?
<nixternal> we could do that, let me guess...kdepim?
<Hobbsee> i was thinking kdelibs
<Hobbsee> but any of the big metapackages for kde
<Hobbsee> or kdebase
<Hobbsee> kdelibs is a black art to me, you may know more on it
<nixternal> a little bit as I help with one small part of it...kdoctool ;)
<nixternal> why that is in kdelibs I will never know...but hey, who I am to say anything, just give me a job and away I hack
<nixternal> man, I have got the most gorgeous beach wallpaper now...I love the colors
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<nixternal> brb...news is coming on..and then we can bug hack...if you come up with a link, link me...give me about 10 or 15..gotta catch the weather and see how much damage was done in our area from this evenings storms
* Daskreech wants :)
<Daskreech> GHNS it :)
<Hobbsee> okay
<Hobbsee> or better still, have all of them done by the time i come back from work
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> file anything relevatn in debian
<Hobbsee> who's up for fixing system settings?
<Daskreech> can the Live DVd be used as an apt repo ?
<nixternal> what is wrong with system settings?
* Daskreech flips out a list
<Hobbsee> nixternal: tried to run it on gutsy yet?
* nixternal fires up gutsy
<giangy> 'morning
<AgarFu> hi all
<Hobbsee> evening all
<seele> 'lo Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> seele!
<Hobbsee> how's it going?
<Jucato> evening Hobbsee, seele! :)
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato :)
<Jucato> oh goody! seele's here :)
<seele> hallo!
<Jucato> seele: just wanted to ask you something. is there a sort of, um.., "subject" or field of study about making (graphical) user interfaces?
<Jucato> um more on theoretical/practical stuff, not the coding involved :)
<seele> Jucato: it depends, do you mean technical or design
<Jucato> design mostly
<seele> ah, well.. it is in practice a very large field, so you could come from very different backgrounds
* Jucato is interested in GUI's :D
<seele> interaction and interface design is the most direct
<seele> client or web?
<Jucato> client
<seele> usability is another way, however i dont think you get enough design theory to do anything too exciting
<Jucato> aah
<seele> do you look to take classes or just learn more about design and that sort of the thing?
<Jucato> just learning by myself mostly :(
<seele> ok
* Jucato can't go to school... nor does he think any school in the Philippines would offer those kind of things...
<Jucato> just looking for search terms that I could research on, if there's such a field of study
<Jucato> basically, I'm very interested in GUI's, interface design most probably. especially like how you create innovative or new designs... without sacrificing usability :)
* Jucato looks at a certain Adept :P
<seele> getting to know interface guildeines is probably the best way to get to know client interfaces and their requirements
<seele> hah, yeah
<seele> http://planethci.org/
<seele> that is a good syndication of blogs, but a lot more web interface
<Jucato> ah! HCI :)
<seele> yes
<seele> but hci is tricky because it has computer science roots
<seele> and it is less qualitative and more quantitative
<Jucato> no problem. I'm currently studying programming :)
<seele> there are some good book lists too.. ill have to find some
<seele> i'd stay away from text books unless you want hard-core theory
<seele> one of the easiest activities to start with is a heuristic or expert review
<Jucato> well, maybe theory and application. would be nice to go hand in hand :)
<seele> if you look up those terms, you will find some guidelines on how to conduct one
<Jucato> I'm interested in this field mostly because I see a lack of HCI people who are also programmers (or vice versa)... so seeing if I could help in that area :)
<Jucato> "HCI and Usability people"
<seele> ah, yes.. well there is enough about programming to fill someone's head as much as there is enough hci to fill someone's head
<seele> usually there isnt much room for the other thing once you become an expert, hehe
<Jucato> :/
<Jucato> I'll try my best, then :D
<seele> hehe
<Jucato> hopefully maybe one day there will be a specialized field for that kind of thing...
<seele> hmm.. maybe, but its the matter of being a jack of all trades, but master of none
<Jucato> (sound a lot like Konqueror... another UI mess...)
<seele> even in specialities in computer science, you usually pick a field such as security, programming languges, hardware, etc.
<seele> you may be very good in two which complement each other, but it would be hard to know everything about everything
<Jucato> hm... true.. it will be very hard....
<Jucato> maybe I can specialize on programming but take HCI on the sidelines :)
<Jucato> seele: thanks for the input. at least I know where to start now :)
<Jucato> I'm still in the non-GUI programming stuff (just learning C++), so I wanted to get an early start :)
<seele> Jucato: sure, if you do anything like an expert review on adept, let me know and ill go through it with you and give you feedback
<Jucato> seele: thanks! though I don't think I'll be brave enough to tackle Adept just yet... but it has been an itch I couldn't scratch since... um.. the first time I saw it? :D
<Riddell> adept has a usability plan, the problem is having someone coding it
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee
<Riddell> seele: you still at linuxtag?
<Jucato> mornfall still maintaining it on his side?
<Jucato> (and hi Riddell! :D)
<seele> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> seele: did you see the kubuntu vs ubuntu talk?
<Riddell> http://www.linuxtag.org/2007/en/conf/events/vp-samstag/details.html?talkid=130
<Riddell> I'm curious to know if Paul bothered to turn up
<Riddell> mm, he does seem to be in the right country impressively
<seele> ah, no.. i havent been to any talks, i've been in printing meetins most of the time
<Hobbsee> which paul?
<Hobbsee> ah
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you know, the one in our naked photographs
<Hobbsee> Riddell: er, i'm damned sure we werent naked....
<Jucato> lol :)
* Hobbsee thought she was more careful with drinks than that :P
<Riddell> speaking of naked, I saw Ian McKellan get his kit off last night
<Riddell> in Shakespear too, so it's cultural and stuff
<Hobbsee> sure sure
<Hobbsee> you seemed to have liked this fact.
<Riddell> Sylvestor McCoy was there too, it's not ofter you get to see Gandalf snogging Dr Who
* Hobbsee thinks you still should ahve brought your kilt and such to UDS.
* Hobbsee idly hopes that no one decides to quote any part of this log....
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i dont suppose you'd happen to know when Dr Who is on in australia again?
* Hobbsee wonders if paul has attempted to chat up Riddell's girlfriend again since UDS.
<Riddell> I put the photo of me and him in the pool on her desktop background and now she just comments on what a fit body he has, humph
<Hobbsee> haha, awww.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you really should have called her earlier
<Hobbsee> instead of waiting until the second last night
<Riddell> my phone was lost!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: even when it wasnt lost you still refused to ring her!
<Riddell> well it costs a fortune
<Hobbsee> so does anything
<Hobbsee> does voip not exist for your laptop, or something?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: actually, if it did, your laptop would probably overheat and shut down
<Hobbsee> so probably sensible you werent going to use it
<Riddell> it would as well
<Riddell> http://bexless.livejournal.com/617194.html  this lady seems to have enjoyed the performance I saw quite a lot
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you people are strange...
<Hobbsee> nixternal: how did you go with those bugs?
<siretart> grr, why doesn't anyone tell me that my last ffmpeg upload was broken. (fixed now)
<Riddell> siretart: does that mean tonio can upload the new kaffeine?
<siretart> Riddell: the new kaffeine needs the new xine, right?
<siretart> Riddell: after the ubuntu3 version of ffmpeg got built, xine-lib needs to be given back on all archs,
<siretart> Riddell: okay, ffmpeg is ready now. Now we need xine-lib built, then you can have the new kaffeine uploaded
<siretart> Riddell: I'd suggest to give-back xine-lib, no idea if mithrandir is working today
<siretart> need to run now, cu tomorrow!
<ryanakca> hmmm. this might be interesting: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KIO+Slave+sysinfo:++-+Kubuntu+7.04+package?content=58704 ... add the sysinfo KIO Slave...
<ryanakca> Riddell: can you upload the kmilo patch please? http://packages.ryanak.ca/pool/ryan-gutsy/kmilo/kdeutils_3.5.7-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<Riddell> ryanakca: got a URL that the patch came from?
<Riddell> or a web page with more info rather
<Riddell> ryanakca: http://blog.guillermoamaral.com/2007/04/14/patch-kde-kmilo-compact-dialog/ ?
<Jucato> or http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KMilo+-+Customizable+DefaultSkin?content=56287
<kwwii_> so we need new kmilo artwork?
<ace_suares> hi, I need to start a program from the browser. The program is qemu. Can this be done ?
<ace_suares> I also need to feed qemu some command line options
<ace_suares> I made a file association in Konq with /bin/bash and lo and behold, I can create a html document with a link to a file that will
<ace_suares> start qemu with the desired images and options
<ace_suares> but, it's very unsafe, of course.
<ace_suares> so, I'd lik to start qemu instead of bash, but how do I feed the command line options ?
<nixternal> ace_suares: this is a development channel, and it is the weekend, so an asnwer to that would be easier to get in #kubuntu the support channel
<ace_suares> nixternal: okidoki.
<yuriy> huh? where did guidance go? there is no extragear/utils
<Riddell> yuriy: probably moved to extragear for kde 3, whereever that is
<Riddell> try branches
<yuriy> ah, that makes sense, thanks
<yuriy> hmm i guess this was just done 4 hours ago
<mhb> good evening
<alteroo> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> alteroo: hi
<alteroo> Riddell: Would it make sense to have a Gnome Menu in the KMenu?
<Riddell> alteroo: I don't like separating classes of applications into a sub-menu
<Riddell> users don't know what a gnome app is, and they shouldn't have to
<alteroo> Riddell: Yeah I was trying to think of a threshhold but I guess the Kmenu doesn't work that way
<Riddell> xdg menus do have a gnome tag, it's users who don't need to care
<alteroo> If someone has say more than 5 Gnome apps it could prompt for a menu
<alteroo> Riddell: I know But if Both KDE and Gnome are installed the menus get very messy
<alteroo> having a way to organize would make people a) more likey to install both and b) More likely to stay in KDE
<alteroo> Actually thinking about it It wouldn't be a bad idea to have them flip that on manually
<alteroo> That might solve the problem A bit like the Debian Menu
<Riddell> yay, more configuration options
<Riddell> we don't install the debian menu, it's in universe
<Riddell> if you install applications, they will appear in the menu
<Riddell> I don't mind a package in universe which does the sub menu, if such is possible
<alteroo> Riddell: ok There is a deb on the kde-look that sorts out all Gnome apps to a sub menu
<alteroo> Riddell: Thanks :)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: put it on revu then
<DaSkreech> Riddell: sure
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-03
<Riddell> hi jander99!
<jander99> Good evening again.
<Riddell> jander99: are you dist upgrading or installing from CD?
<jander99> dist-upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy.
<jander99> Actually a fresh install of Feisty, and just edited sources.list to gutsy
<Riddell> I'm off to bed, let me know what problems you have and I'll see it in the morning
<jander99> Good night Riddell
<ryanakca> Riddell: yep, that's the place, I got it from KDE look, but it looks the same, and screenies are identical
<jander99> Good evening kubuntu-devel
<jander99> I'm working on a bug to put into launchpad, I was wondering if anyone was familiar or has worked on the file /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<fdoving> searching in systemsettings is broken. searching for 'app' matches About Me, Accessibility, Default Applications, Appearance and Windows Applications. Why does About Me and Accessibility match?
<fdoving> if i search for 'appear' nothing matches. not even 'Appearance'
<fdoving> searching for 'window' doesn't match 'window behavior'
<fdoving> but 'sharing' matches.
<fdoving> this is useless.
<fdoving> apparently systemsettings doesn't display the correctly translated names.
<fdoving> but it manages to search the translations.
<fdoving> so i search for norwegian names, but english ones are displayed.
<mhb> fdoving: hmm, so the system is in english, but you have to search in norwegian?
<fdoving> mhb: the system is setup to use the english locale, for text in the console etc. kde is set to use norwegian. some of the text in system-settings is english, some norwegian.
<fdoving> mhb: one of the examples is 'appearance' it's not translated in system settings.
<fdoving> searching for 'appear' doesn't match 'appearance'
<fdoving> but searching for the norwegian 'utseende' which translates to 'appearance' matches 'appearance'
<fdoving> so, it's obviously trnaslated somewhere.
<fdoving> just not displayed properly.
<fdoving> mhb: the same is actually true in the english version. searching for "appe" doesn't match "appearance" - but now 'utseende' doesn't work..
<fdoving> searching for 'ut' matches appearance, about me, regional & language, accessibility, window behavior, login manager and session manager.
<fdoving> the magic search.
<mhb> fdoving: I see, the search is kind of "messed up"
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Riddell> morning
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> there are people!
<Hobbsee> there are even europeans!
<RadiantFire> lol
<Hobbsee> it's been really quiet this weekend...
<Hobbsee> maybe it's in contrast from the hecticness of friday...but it still seems quieter than usual
<Riddell> Hobbsee: do you think you'll have all your merges done by freeze on tuesday morning?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: main or universe?
<Riddell> universe
<Hobbsee> and does that include manual?
<Riddell> so not too important I suppose
<Hobbsee> we've got a merge freeze on tues morning?
<Hobbsee> all that's outstanding is kguitar, iirc
<Riddell> syslog-summary and kguitar
<Hobbsee> that i'm going to merge, that is
<ryanakca> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> oh, damned sword.
<Hobbsee> that too
<Riddell> sword is in Updated Merges, it can be ignored
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kguitar doesnt look like too much difference - since edgy, i've been hoping that upstream will release a new version.
<Hobbsee> where we can sync
<mhb> hi Hobbsee, Riddell, RadiantFire, ryanakca and all the others :o)
<RadiantFire> hi mhb
<Hobbsee> hiya mhb!
<mhb> RadiantFire: you might want to take a look at kdesudo
* ryanakca waves to mhb
<mhb> RadiantFire: Tonio (who's not here atm) is hacking a better KDE frontend to sudo than kdesu is, and I've ported your patch to it
<RadiantFire> thats exciting
<mhb> RadiantFire: so I hope you're not angry at me for porting it :o)
<RadiantFire> no, thats silly
<mhb> RadiantFire: heh :o) just to be sure
<mhb> RadiantFire: we already implemented one feature that *might* be cool for kdesu, too - you might take a look at that
<Hobbsee> what i want to know is if it's planned to be included in kde4
<RadiantFire> you gonna tell me what it is? :-P
<mhb> RadiantFire: sure
<mhb> Hobbsee: kde4 as in?
<mhb> Hobbsee: KDE SVN when it hits the KDE4 release?
<Hobbsee> yeah, i think so
<mhb> Hobbsee: I don't think so
<Hobbsee> pity
<mhb> Hobbsee: you have to ask Tonio, though
<mhb> Hobbsee: I'm just helping out a bit
<Hobbsee> yeah
<mhb> RadiantFire: we check if the application to be run does have a .desktop file and if it does, we display its' whole name
<mhb> RadiantFire: so you see like "Kate - Advanced Text Editor" instead of "kate"
<mhb> RadiantFire: we also check for its' icon that way
<RadiantFire> well that is superior
<mhb> Hobbsee: the thing is, kdesudo is a better "sudo" frontend than "kdesu" is
<Hobbsee> mhb: exactly
<mhb> Hobbsee: if I were Tonio, I'd write a separate backend/frontend stuff, so those two could share its' GUIs
<RadiantFire> that wuld be useful
<RadiantFire> all the backend is in the kdesud I think
* Hobbsee nods
<RadiantFire> I can't remember
<mhb> RadiantFire: true, but I don't have the manpower to do that
<RadiantFire> well I'd gladlyh elp
<mhb> RadiantFire: you have a LP account?
<RadiantFire> yes
<Hobbsee> you know, there was only 1 hand at UDS for who didnt have a LP account
<Hobbsee> iirc
<mhb> RadiantFire: found it
<mhb> Hobbsee: really? :o)
<mhb> Hobbsee: nice
<Hobbsee> think so
<mhb> RadiantFire: do you happen to know if kdesu is ported to kde4?
<mhb> already
<RadiantFire> mhb: no I do not
<RadiantFire> why does the sourceforge project page say the latest kdesudo release is april 29, 2003?
<mhb> RadiantFire: it was abandoned
<mhb> RadiantFire: around that time
<RadiantFire> ah
<mhb> RadiantFire: Tonio picked it up recently
<mhb> RadiantFire: launchad.net/kdesudo I think
<mhb> launchpad.net/kdesudo
<RadiantFire> found it, actually ~kubuntu-kdesu
<RadiantFire> want me toj oin that team?
<mhb> RadiantFire: sure
<mhb> RadiantFire: I'll talk to Tonio about approving you once he's online
<RadiantFire> ok
<mhb> RadiantFire: the hard work will be porting the backend to kdesudo
<mhb> RadiantFire: kdesu
<RadiantFire> yes
<RadiantFire> well,  I guess I should probably familiarize myself witht he rest of the code
<mhb> RadiantFire: that would be great :o)
<ryanakca> Riddell: should I bother packaging the sysinfo:/ kioslave for gutsy?
<Riddell> ryanakca: sure, if it's not too hard
<ryanakca> Riddell: okies
<ryanakca> it's worth a try
<ryanakca> Should I base myself on upstream's package, or start from scratch?
<nixternal> ryanakca: it is going to get that Kubuntu touch artwise right?
<ryanakca> nixternal: the sysinfo:/
<ryanakca> ?
<nixternal> I was playing around tweaking the one on kde-apps...it would be better if the code would parse an html file or xml file instead of having to edit the code and patching it
<nixternal> ryanakca: yes
<Riddell> nixternal: I doubt we'll put it in main
<Riddell> I think an ioslave is not the right place for most of that information
<nixternal> where do you think the right place would be?
<Riddell> sysinfo is mostly about finding a quick fix to the questions that happened to be in novell's usability study
<nixternal> it is a cool "frontpage" to Konqui w/o a doubt
<ryanakca> nixternal: http://www.kde-apps.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/58704-1.jpg ...
<nixternal> ahhh
<Riddell> nixternal: dolphin has a sidebar that much of it could go in
<nixternal> Riddell: for KDE 4 or the current dolphin for kde3?
<ryanakca> if someone wants to theme it, I can't see why not, but that's the default look
<Riddell> can't remember how much of a sidebar kde 3's dolphin has
<nixternal> not much
<nixternal> hehe, that is why I asked
<Riddell> ryanakca: it's not using crystal?
<nixternal> ryanakca: I have messed with a little code that would prop the correct image for the CPU as well, just need to find a cool Intel cpu thing
<ryanakca> nixternal: it would be cool to add a link to it in konqueror's home page, but oh well
<nixternal> seeing as I have an Intel CPU, the AMD image doesn't fit :)
<nixternal> ryanakca: that would be cool, but that is up to the MAN!
<nixternal> ;p
<ryanakca> Riddell: umm, I think that the icons change with the system's iconset, not sure
* ryanakca checks the source
<nixternal> ryanakca: they don't
<nixternal> those images are hardcoded
<ryanakca> drats
<nixternal> because the same images you have in sysinfo are the same ones I have
<nixternal> which icon theme btw are you using?
<nixternal> ya, I have those same icons as you do and I am using Oxygen
* ryanakca is using the default feisty theme... which uses?
<nixternal> crystal I think
<nixternal> or whatever it is called
<nixternal> hrmm..the sysinfo I have I believe shows the speed for each core
* nixternal doesn't have a dual core though
<nixternal> but I thought I seen the code or at least a screen shot showing it
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> hmmm. does pbuilder leaving suid apps laying around in /var/cache/pbuilder/build/ pose a security risk?
<nixternal> don't see why it would...clean out build
<nixternal> kde-config is provided by which package? kdelibs-dev?
<ryanakca> nixternal: kdelibs4c2a , or kdelibs-dbg
<nixternal> rock on, thanks
<ryanakca> np
<ryanakca> nixternal: for sysinfo:/ , same thing as for the rest, get it on debian and then sync?
<nixternal> you can give it a shot, but that is what I have been "trying" to do
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> nixternal: man-di said he'd review and hopefully upload aoeui for me tomorow, and then ubuntu should automatically sync it, since it doesn't have a version in ubuntu?
<nixternal> you will have to request the sync, that that is easy...good deal though
<ryanakca> ok, request on LP?
<nixternal> yup
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> hmmm. What do I call it, since sysinfo is allready taken? kio-sysinfo ?
<yuriy> looks like that's what kio packages are called
<ryanakca> ok
<ryanakca> nixternal: shucks, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=370546 ... 362 days in the making. no update. Do I file a new ITP, and package it, or add to the changelog that it closes 370546?
<ubotu> Debian bug 370546 in wnpp "ITP: kio-sysinfo -- kio slave displaying various system informations" [Wishlist,Open] 
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'd e-mail the person that filed the ITP and ask them what their intent is.
<ryanakca> ScottK: ok
<ryanakca> nixternal: apachelogger has a kubuntu version of it, by the looks of it
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/kio-sysinfo/ubuntu
* apachelogger is currently totally useless ... br0kenlogger due to linuxtag in berlin that is ;-)
<ryanakca> ah :)
<fdoving> ryanakca, nixternal, isn't kio-sysinfo one of those things that might need kubuntuspecific changes anyway? - putting it directly in kubuntu should be fine if that is true.
<ryanakca> ok
<nixternal> fdoving: not kubuntu specific except for maybe artwork
<fdoving> nixternal: exactly, which will be a change to the package. and therefor a sync from debian won't be enough.
<nixternal> hrmm, that is true
<fdoving> nixternal: will be easy to put it both places, but a sync won't work.
<nixternal> so maybe naming it kubuntu-sysinfo?
<nixternal> and I am sure Debian would want to put their little spin on it as well (maybe)
<ryanakca> nixternal: Kubuntu specific changes, which I think should be packaged, instead of whats on kde-app: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/kio-sysinfo/ubuntu
<fdoving> well, if you want to go that way, it sure is possible to make a kio-sysinfo upload it to debian, sync and make a kio-sysinfo-kubuntu with the kubuntu specific changes, diverting the files needing changes.
<fdoving> that way it will be easy to make other brandings aswell.
* ryanakca isn't going to bother with debian, for now
<nixternal> that would work as well
<nixternal> ryanakca: ya, I would probably leave Debian alone on this one for now
<fdoving> ryanakca: tell me if you need someone to test :)
<ryanakca> fdoving: will do
<jjesse> nixternal: how's the weather in chi town today
<jjesse> i'm flying to omaha and changing flights in ohare and don't want to rained ouot :)
<nixternal> a little wet and rocky
<nixternal> flights shouldn't be delayed now
<Riddell> rocky?
<jjesse> hmmm good, not leaving until 5:30 est
<Riddell> that sounds painful
<jjesse> ohare is always rocky
<jjesse> stupid chicago weather :) :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: hmmm... been hit by that thunderstorm yet?
<jjesse> it hailed in west michaign yesterday
<jjesse> it was crazy
<ryanakca> ouch
<Riddell> I've been to chicago, didn't see any rocks, just miles and miles of suburbia with very tall buildings clustered in the middle
<Riddell> much like every other city in the US :)
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca yawns and watches as his request for help turns into a programming language war/debate in #kde-devel
<jjesse> its rocky landing at the airport
<jjesse> i've never had a smooth landing tghere
<mhb> ryanakca: hehe
<mhb> ryanakca: if we compare languages only on their ease to code something and availability of Qt/KDE libraries, python wins :o)
<ryanakca> yeah
<Riddell> ruby would disagree to that
<mhb> Riddell: are rubyqt4 as good as pyqt4?
<Riddell> well, the ruby qt dudes are far better integrated into the KDE community
<Riddell> and ruby has kde 4 bindings already, python hasn't started on that
<Riddell> and having used python I know its faults (fiddly to package, three different strings types insane) and suspect ruby doesn't have the same problems
* ryanakca thinks he'll get Accelerated C++ this summer and try to learn C++
<Riddell> of course, I've never used ruby so it doubless has problems python doesn't
<jjesse> wow ryanakca you shouldn't have asked for help on #kde-devel :) :)
<Riddell> learning c++ is partly about the language, partly about how to compile it and partly about the libraries you want to use with it
<ryanakca> jjesse: lol
* ryanakca guesses he'll have to ask in #qt
<ryanakca> Riddell: isn't compiling it simple enough?
<Riddell> ryanakca: ever seen a build log from any c++ programe?
<Riddell> it needs a million command line options to compile one file
<mhb> it's simple if the program is a single file
<ryanakca> Riddell: well... I've watched pbuilder run
<mhb> and if there are no compilation options
<nixternal> thunderstorms went north and south of us
<ryanakca> nixternal: yeah. We were supposed to get them today, none so far
<ryanakca> not even cloudy
<jjesse> lots of rain all day here in west michigan
<nixternal> we got a little rain so far..that's about it
<ryanakca> hmm. We need a /good/ real time collaborative text editor.
<ryanakca> for Linux
<ryanakca> gobby is only good for plaintext, python, docbook, etc is out of the question,
<ryanakca> and ACE ( http://ace.iserver.ch/index.php ) is interesting, but a pain to install.
<mhb> ryanakca: we do? :o)
<mhb> ryanakca: don't try to mask it - by "we you meant "I"
<ryanakca> mhb: yes
<mhb> :o)
<ryanakca> mhb: well, I'm sure the documentation team and motu could use it for mentoring and what not :P
<mhb> sure
<mhb> there's always room for improvement, that's what fills most people's lives
* ryanakca thinks he'll write one up once he's released KCipher
<Riddell> what does KCipher do?
<_StefanS_> evening all
<ryanakca> Riddell: it's an edutainment style app. It currently has Vigenere, ROT(1-26), and pig latin implemented, and I'm working on adding the Solitaire cipher... In the future, I'm hoping to add a little glossary type window that opens, giving stats and history about the ciphers (kindof like Kalzium).
<_StefanS_> anyone know how to repeat a search and replace in vim ?
<_StefanS_> (:%s/search/replace/g)
<ryanakca> Riddell: hardest part is connecting the algorithms (in encryptdecrypt.py) to kcipher_ui.py (generated from kcipher.ui)
<_StefanS_> uhm :%s seems like it
<fdoving> _StefanS_: how about :<arrow-up>  ?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: donno, %s worked :D
<_StefanS_> fdoving: and I'm done with it now
<_StefanS_> fdoving: but thanks anyways
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-26
<seele> DaskreecH: which one?
<seele> yikes.. my admin is going to kill me
<seele> i should have known better than to post pictures on the server..
 * seele yawns again
<seele> want to sleeeeep..
<nosrednaekim> nice pics.... who's the dude with the ponytail?
<nosrednaekim> seele: ^^
<seele> scott wheeler, another kdeer
<DaskreecH> Kdeer?
<nosrednaekim> ah
<nosrednaekim> KDE'r
<DaskreecH> does that have Kveal?
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Arby> Riddell: around?
<Riddell> hi Arby
<Arby> Riddell: I have a working-ish  kde4 port of jockey, if I put the branch up on lp do you have time to take a look?
<Arby> it's still work in progress
<Arby> current it runs but fails the unit tests in ways I don't understand
<Riddell> mm, I don't understand those unit tests either
<Riddell> but can try
<Arby> and is it worth giving pitti a heads up since he seems to be the main jockey person
<Arby> OK I'll put it up
<Arby> when I've looked up how
<Riddell> bzr push ...
<Arby> Riddell: I know but launchpad is throwing ssh errors
<Arby> could be a problem with my key
<Riddell> Arby: what url are you pushing to?
<Arby> Riddell: got it now
<Arby> it was my key that was faulty
<Arby> Riddell: it should now be at https://code.launchpad.net/~rbirnie/jockey/jockey-kde4
<Arby> the command I used was bzr push bzr+ssh://rbirnie@bazaar.launchpad.net/~rbirnie/jockey/jockey-kde4
<Arby> currently the unittests fail with http://paste.ubuntu.com/14745/
<Arby> I think this is related to the KAboutData object I created to keep KCmdLineArgs happy
<Arby> if this is not the right way to do it let me know
<Arby> Riddell: I have to go out for a while now. Leave any comments here or e-mail me and I'll be back this afternoon.
<Riddell> ah, slight problem, no pykde on this machine
<Riddell> jr@lichts:~/src/jockey-kde4>./tests/run-qt
<Riddell> Fatal error: you need to have a KComponentData object
<Arby>  Riddell: well at least you get the same result I do that's a start
<Arby> any idea what would cause it, am I doing anything obviously wrong
<Riddell> Arby: run-qt still uses a QApplication
<Riddell> Arby: running kde/jockey-kde does start up
<Arby> ah, it'll be the run-qt script then, I know it starts
<Arby> according to the README it won't be accepted without a successful test
<Arby> so I need to modify the test script as well
<Arby> hmm, I know slightly less than nothing about unittests
<Arby> this could be ... ~interesting~
<Arby> Riddell: I think I've fixed the test script.
<Arby> Riddell: could you take another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~rbirnie/jockey/jockey-kde4 and make sure it looks sane
<Arby> if it does I'll speak to pitti about getting it merged into the main branch
<Arby> Riddell: could you particularly look at the QTreeWidget piece. I don't really understand that bit
<Arby> does it need it need to be converted to a PyKDE equivalent
<mhb> hmm hmm
<mhb> someone is messing with my code :o)
 * mhb ponders eating him, because that's what you do in a fairy tale
<mhb> Arby: perhaps not bypassing the actual author might be useful?
<mhb> I find that offensive :o)
<Arby> mhb: apologies I didn't know you were the author
<mhb> Arby: should have been written in that code :o)
<mhb> Arby: I'll be much more able to push the changes into the code
<mhb> Arby: please explain what have you patched and why
<mhb> Arby: hmm ,unfortunately, I have to leave now
<mhb> Arby: please do explain that, I'll respond once I get back, okay? Thank you so much!
<mhb> see you
<Arby> mhb: I've converted it from PyQt to PyKDE because it's in the spec here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidKDE4Porting
<Arby> mhb: essentially I've converted the PyQt widgets to PyKDE ones and changed the icon loading to use KIcon
<Arby> mhb: I've also altered the tests/run-qt script to use KApplication instead of QApplication
<Arby> mhb: my work so far is in a branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~rbirnie/jockey/jockey-kde4
<Arby> mhb: currently the kde front end loads and it passes the modifed version of run-qt as far as I understand
<Arby> mhb: with the caveat that my knowledge of unittests is exactly zero
<Arby> mhb: I've only looked at the jockey-kde file so far, I only just found your name in the Authors file
<Arby> mhb: apologies for any offense caused, none was intended
<Serega> hi there
<mhb> Arby: it's okay, just please next time let me know what's going on with my code ... I can also help from time to time, you know :o)
<Arby> mhb: I was just looking for something small to get into PyKDE if you'd prefer to work on it yourself then fair enough
<Arby> mhb: the comments in the source suggest that you are intending to redesign it to use a model/view architecture anyway
<Arby> is that something that's likely to happen soon?
<ScottK> mhb: Did you send me the klamav patch you did?
<mhb> Arby: if you want to do that, you're free to do so, I've got several weeks of exams now
<Arby> mhb: I think it may be a long way over my head
<Arby> I tried looking at the Qt docs for Model/View and my brain started to melt
<mhb> ScottK: not yet... I tried to do the diff, but I somehow broke it, so I have to redo it
<Arby> mhb: I'd have to learn Model/View from the ground up
<mhb> I somehow applied the debian/patches and now it is not possible to unapply them, so they're semi-applied
<Arby> mhb: which I don't mind doing if you're happy to give a little guidance on roughly how it should work
<mhb> Arby: it's something one should know anyway
<mhb> Arby: sure!
<ScottK> mhb: OK.  No great rush.  Just checking to see if I'd missed it.
<Arby> mhb: I can usually hack up things that work, making them work the *right* way is something I'm still learning
<mhb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model-view-controller
<mhb> that is the theory behind it, have you read that?
<Arby> mhb: just how big a job is it? it sounds like almost a complete rebuild
<Arby> mhb: no, I have a lot of reading to do
<mhb> it's only about the main window view
<mhb> the listview or whatever it is called
<Arby> ok
<mhb> I'd say three days work, if you understand both the theory and the way Qt4 is doing it.
<mhb> I'm not very familiar with the Qt4 model, therefore I hacked it around before.
<Arby> so about 3 weeks in my case since I know neither of those
<Arby> mhb: do you have any time to look over what I did so far just to check I'm not doing anything insane?
<Arby> there are a couple of things that I know are a bit hackish
<mhb> sure
<mhb> later in the evening, if you don't mind that
<Arby> not a problem, I have plenty to do/read
<Arby> mainly it's the setting up of KAboutData, I'm sure I must be able to extract that from somewhere
<Arby> but anyway. ping me later when you're free
<ScottK> Is it just me or do others find it annoying that the KDE bug tracker lists "Ubuntu packages" and not "Kubuntu packages" as a source of packages?
 * yuriy raises hand
 * ScottK wonders if it's been discussed with them.
 * ScottK figures Riddell knows.
<mhb> Arby: I'm present
<Arby> mhb: welcome back
<mhb> ScottK: I'd say it is a low priority issue, trouble is, you'd have to convince a LP dev to fix that, right?
<mhb> and that is not so possible
<Arby> mhb: two sets of questions really.
<Arby> mhb: does the code for what I've done so far look sane?
<Arby> apart from the things I've mentioned in the comments as dubious
<Arby> mhb: the second set is about model/view implementation but one thing at a time
<Arby> (just getting the link to the branch)
<ScottK> mhb: No.  This is the KDE bug tracker.
<Arby> mhb: https://code.launchpad.net/~rbirnie/jockey/jockey-kde4
<ScottK> For LP it's clearly hopeless.
<mhb> ScottK: ah
<mhb> ScottK: well, that could be fixed then
<mhb> Arby: hmm, I'll install Kubuntu and be there in a sec
<Nightrose> ScottK: you could try emailing sysadmin at kde org and ask to have it changed
 * ScottK guesses it'd come better from Riddell.
 * ScottK will if no one else speaks up.
<ManiacHgh> hello! I have an issue with Kubuntu, evey time after automatic updates I get unresolved link simbols
<ManiacHgh> experimentally I found that "sudo aptitude reinstall libqt3-mt kdelibs4c2a" helps to get system back to normal
<ManiacHgh>  this time I had missing sybmos in  libqt3-mt with link C++ mangled name
<ManiacHgh> I have repored bug 161379 to bugs.kde.org with same issue
<ubottu> ManiacHgh: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<ScottK> KDE bug 161379
<ubottu> KDE bug 161379 in ICQ and AIM Plugins "hide "cancel" button in dialog which just shows user info" [Wishlist,Resolved: invalid] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161379
<ManiacHgh> hm. I misspelled bug ID?
<ManiacHgh> KDE bug 161479
<ubottu> KDE bug 161479 in general "multiple unresolved symbols in kde libraries" [Crash,Resolved: invalid] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161479
<ManiacHgh> I am sure it is kubuntu/pakaging related issue
<ManiacHgh> can it happen because traces of KDE4 are left in system, and ldd processes wrong libraries after update?
<ManiacHgh> I have execuded "ldd -r" over bin folder. there are a lot of unresolved symbols.
<ManiacHgh> http://pastebin.com/m2bf93543
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't mind either way, it was dfaure that set it originally
<vorian> where can I find the latest KDE 4 files for debian/cdbs :)
 * vorian waves too
<ryanakca> Riddell: since you're kguitar's last uploader, why do we run dh_iconcache but Debian doesn't?
<crimsun> because dh_iconcache existed in Ubuntu prior to being added to Debian
<crimsun> it now exists in debhelper v6+ as dh_icons
<ryanakca> crimsun: ah, ok
<crimsun> (there's an upstream component that requires GTK+ 2.12)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-27
 * mhb waits for Arby to appear
<mhb> morning my dears!
<mhb> :o)
<Nightrose> morning mhb ;-)
<mhb> hi Nightrose, what's up?
<Nightrose> getting ready for linuxtag
<Nightrose> leaving in 1.5 hours
<mhb> ah
<Nightrose> man I should have stayed for uds - you guys seemed to have fun there ;-)
<mhb> oh we so had :o)
<Nightrose> :P
<mhb> Nightrose: well, sometimes :o)
<Nightrose> heh
<mhb> Nightrose: sessions are usually quite sessiony
<Nightrose> *lol* yea
<mhb> Nightrose: is linuxtag just fun or are you planning to do some serious stuff as well?
<Nightrose> hmm there will be some discussion on important things of course but it is not like uds for example
<Nightrose> hmm and i will work at the amarok/kubuntu/kde booths and do 2 talks together with 2 others
<mhb> all in german, right?
<Nightrose> there are some english talks as well
<Nightrose> like aaron's keynote
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> I'm not a fan of those, but okay.
<Nightrose> of aaron's keynotes? ;-)
<mhb> (primarily because I'm not a big fan of plasma, which is more or less what Aaron's KDE4 is.)
<Nightrose> hehe
<mhb> of keynotes in general, I'd say :o)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<mhb> well, if Aaron was unveiling some fancy new hardware or a cool finished project, then I'd change my mind :o)
<Nightrose> :P we'll see
<mhb> "I know nobody has found plasma any more useful than what we had for KDE3. But behold..."
<Nightrose> hehe
 * Nightrose likes plasma
<mhb> Nightrose: likes as in found something that outweights the crashing and the resource use?
<Nightrose> doesn't use enough resources here to make me care and doesn't crash einther lately
<Nightrose> -n
<Nightrose> and the applets that will come with 4.1 are sweet
<mhb> like what, the icons?
<mhb> I mean that silly file view
<Nightrose> yea for example
<Nightrose> or the parley applet
<mhb> it takes a lot of place and still can't display more than a 10 icons
<mhb> a great thing indeed
<Nightrose> it can display more than that
<mhb> yes, if you resize it so it takes your whole screen, but still, I bet it shows a lot less icons than KDE3 could
<mhb> and also, it makes your desktop black
<Nightrose> possible - but i stopped using my desktop as a place to store files the day i switched to kde 4
<Nightrose> and it was refreshing
<mhb> right
<nixternal> only windows users store files on their desktop :p
<Nightrose> hehe
<mhb> nixternal: only short-sighted KDE4 fans say that
<mhb> :o)
<nixternal> man, I was bashing my head adding some stuff to systemsettings in trunk, especially a freakin' "Help" icon, come to find out there were also settings in ~/.kde4/share/apps/systemsettings that was preventing my changes from appearing
<nixternal> silly file locations
<Nightrose> heh
<mhb> nixternal: hmm, systemsettings
<nixternal> I have never in my life stored anything on the desktop...I never get to see it in the first place
<nixternal> though, I am not a fan of that icon thing right now in trunk
<mhb> nixternal: right, but then again, that's not the approach of most of the people
<mhb> I'm so not :o)
<nixternal> I close that out first thing, shrink my plasma bar, and rock on
<mhb> nixternal: I'm all for being able not to have icons on the desktop, but if we just remove it because you and a bunch of other hardcore KDE guys do it... that's not nice
<nixternal> I agree
<nixternal> and I must say, that glass theme on kde-look.org for plasma is super hot!
<mhb> not just Windows puts icons on the desktop by default, Mac OS X does, too. So all our competitors who are ahead of us in market share do that. Are you really sure we don't want to impress users of those systems?
<mhb> GNOME does, too.
<nixternal> actually, Vista doesn't put icons on the desktop anymore, and when you do "show all files" type of deal, you get all of the retarded hidden files on the desktop now
<nixternal> and if you delete them, you have silly effects next log in
<mhb> right, so we're trying to mimic Vista right now?
<mhb> is that the plan?
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> Vista drops it, we drop it?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> I think once that desktop icon thing is fixed up and finalized, it may be different...but as it stands, it is kind of silly
<nixternal> and kde3 + compiz || gnome + compiz is way slower than kde4 kwin in trunk
<mhb> yes, except a WORKSFORME, b does not
<nixternal> well, it is on 3 desktops, one with nvidia, one with ati, and one with intel and it works
<nixternal> to bad compiz never had a WORKSFORME
<mhb> right, so it's just our desktops :o) anyway
<nixternal> anywho, it is 02:00 here and I am dead tired
<nixternal> g'nite
<mhb> night
<Nightrose> good night nixternal
 * Nightrose should really get ready
<Nightrose> the guys will show up in less than an hour to pick me up
<mhb> hey Arby
<Arby> morning mhb
<mhb> Arby: I've checked out the code
<Arby> mhb: and you're opinion is?
<mhb> Arby: looks okay
<mhb> Arby: I'm not very happy about the aboutdata either
<Arby> mhb: I looked at that some more.
<mhb> Arby: also, I'm not happy about calling the KIcon directly
<Arby> mhb: I could't find a good solution to it
<Arby> just a number of equally bad ones
<mhb> which is what I did because there's no facility for that in Qt
<Arby> mhb: what do you suggest instead for icons?
<mhb> well you can access icons via KGlobal, or what's it called in KDE4
<mhb> it actually fetches the icon from the icon set, which is better
<mhb> provided the icon is actually in the icon theme
<Arby> ok, didn't know that
<Arby> I'll look into it
<Arby> (am at work now)
<mhb> right
<mhb> take your time, it's no rush
<Arby> would the jockey icons be in the standard set, doesn't jockey have it's own icons?
<Riddell> you should be able to do just KIcon("foo")
<Riddell> most of the icons will be standard icons, others can be installed to the global locations
<Arby> Riddell: that's what I did, mhb is advising against it.
<mhb> no, actually
<Arby> oh, then I miss understood
<mhb> Riddell: by "foo" you mean "direct path" or name?
<Riddell> just name
<Riddell> no path
<mhb> right
<Arby> ok I see
<Arby> I'll look into it
<mhb> ok, and one other suggestion
<mhb> why are you not using the default jockey-kde branch?
<mhb> I mean the one I set up, which any member of kubuntu-users has access to
<Arby> because I did't know that until now
<Arby> and I didn't want to break anything with novice errors
<mhb> that branch is no production code, it's just for us to tweak, and when we think we've got something ready, we'll merge it with the main jockey one
<mhb> it's specifically open for everyone so that there aren't 10 branches for jockey-kde just because 10 people did minor fixes on it.
<Arby> ok, Is it possible for me to merge my branch with that one?
<Arby> and I'll have to join kubuntu-users
<Arby> is that an open team?
<Riddell> yes
<Arby> ok
<Arby> right, I have to do $dayjob
<Arby> thanks folks
<mhb> Arby: it is possible, of course. what branch have you branched from?
<Arby> I branched from trunk
<mhb> Arby: right, so the best aproach would be to merge trunk into the kubuntu-users branch, then merge your branch into it. See you later!
<Arby> ok
<kwwii> Riddell: my membership on kubuntu-team is expoiring, can you renew it?
<Riddell> looks like you did that yourself "Kenneth Wimer (kwwii) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members"
<Riddell> oh, -team
<Riddell> just let that expire
<Riddell> it's not used
<kwwii> ok, will do
<nosrednaekim> SSJ_GZ: you rock...
<mhb> a bit silent to my taste :o)
 * Riddell caught a cold on the train back
<Riddell> which hasn't stopped me from doing 4.1 beta packaging
<Riddell> but it's still blocked on main inclusion
<mhb> Riddell: awww
<mhb> Riddell: I also have a bit of cold, nothing really troublesome, but still, I wonder if it's related
<Riddell> these conferences always spread germs
<Riddell> mhb: still planning on writing that spec?
<mhb> Riddell: the userconfig one? Sure, I just forgot about it. Later in the evening is fine?
<Riddell> mhb: whenever you have time, just so it's not forgotten about
<mhb> as soon as possible then
<mhb> otherwise I'll forget again :o)
<mhb> hmm, perhaps next time we could look at a nice way to integrate Kontact with a single web service really well, so I could use that, too
<mhb> :o)
<ScottK> Nothing says you can't exceed what's in the spec if you get motivated. ;-)
<mhb> ScottK: right, I'll add it to my list
<mhb> #1 for the summer is "find a girlfriend", all the others are Kubuntu-related :o)
<ScottK> If you play your cards right, that might be Kubuntu related too.
<ScottK> ;-)
<mhb> I wish.
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> well, Nightrose is around :P
<Hobbsee> ScottK: there are relatively few girls in ubuntuland, and most of them aren't looking for a boyfriend.
<mhb> Hobbsee: and of those that do, noone is looking for me :o)
<ScottK> Even fewer in Prague.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yeah, well.  i guess elky adn i didn't go this time
<Hobbsee> mhb: awww.  tis a hard life.
<Hobbsee> it's easier staying single, anyway
<mhb> easier maybe
<ScottK> It did seem to me, at least subjectively, that there were more women at UDS Intrepid than at UDS Boston, but it was still very few.
<mhb> Hobbsee: the negative feeling usually consume a lot of energy which could be used in a productive way otherwise
<mhb> s/feeling/feelings/
<mhb> anyway, let's get back to topic
<mhb> see you around
 * mhb disappears
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSPragueSpecs | Back to merging!
<seele> ScottK: there were even fewer at Mountain View so I would call that progress
 * ScottK nods.
<nixternal> Riddell: are you planning on backporting the 4.1 betas or putting them in a PPA for Hardy?
<Riddell> dunno
<Riddell> they install into /usr, overwriting the KDE packages
<Riddell> so I suspect it would upset people to put them into backports
<nixternal> ahh, so maybe it is approaching the time for me to dist-upgrade to Intrepid
<nixternal> though it sounds kind of scary :)
<nixternal> Riddelll: want me to work on beta packages for hardy? I can toss them into a PPA
<Riddell> nixternal: a PPA with them installing to /usr should be easy enough
<Riddell> but you'd need to wait for main approval (should be tomorrow) for the complete set
<Riddell> decibel, soprano, automox, qimageblitz, cmake, akonadi, strigi, kde4libs, kdepimlibs, kdebase-runtime, kdebase-workspace
<Riddell> you can take those now from intrepid
<nixternal> well, dunno if we should go the /usr route for hardy
<Riddell> installing to /usr/lib/kde4 would be nice, but a good amount of extra work
<Riddell> packages need renamed to -kde4 etc
<nixternal> did you get my updated key for ftown btw?
<nixternal> I still can't login to it
<Riddell> I did
<Riddell> ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAABIwAAAQEA0Nnz6p2vOcLG66JDDBrfFAVFPvgxyapJ1HovgnVi+Fut9Zc2Wq/7Ni83A98W53LAFH/Pn4tD5vcWa5/fSH12vcA9rVugJm95lGW3UmN9EwJ9ZxGiWzqMFe8/vAVBOAFDjx9SQrEfFhJ4gaYcfiMKKeECY1HvGYKo/acSZUdxmGkNnS23N8ke1CggafIpSdrU1WYX18ll5ikJ/Q0q4Vpxs/xF4DVWVJBDUWG31n+hIdv4jZ+4hMyMHWOGOT8P/8y7Eif0Z8gd9npWR3S76i2972Ga9SdmToJ10MF3ReFw4kwkMAh5D4ET0eUt7mKXSW2vmqbz4TSUI9QNEh+2+ooE5Q== nixternal@ShakaDoobie
<nixternal> ya, I just now logged in :)
<nixternal> I couldn't the other day (from konqi), but I just did via sftp
<nixternal> I will work on Hardy beta packages using -kde4 and going to /usr/lib/kde4
<Riddell> ok, if you're sure you can manage it
<Riddell> ~kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA would be best
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> all I need to do is get decibel, soprano, automox, qimageblitz, cmake, akonadi, and strigi
<nixternal> did those install to /usr/lib/kde4 previously?
<Riddell> none of those did
<nixternal> groovy
<Riddell> decibel we took out the KDE bits since there wasn't an easy way to do that
<Riddell> automoc by the way
<nixternal> what about telepathy and tapioga?
<nixternal> tapioca
<Riddell> not sure on the versions needed, you'd need to look at the build-deps
<nixternal> hrmm, will the ppa's be able to grab qt4 4.4?
<Riddell> unlikely
<nixternal> that's what I thought
<Riddell> hmm, decibel failed to bulid
<Riddell> hunger_t: decibel depends on libstreamanalyzer0?
 * awen_ finally got his exams over ... back to some kubuntu work
<yuriy> yay awen_
<awen_> ScottK: when you have time: http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu18.debdiff
<awen_> hi yuriy
<ScottK> yuriy: Just to make sure you know ...  People like you who know what they are doing aren't the target in this current workflow bugs debate.  Personally, I really appreciate your triaging efforts for Kubuntu.
<awen_> ScottK: suppose i need it in intrepid before asking for an updated packages for hardy with the changes; or is there no rules about that?
<yuriy> ScottK: yep, i realize that. but I don't like the proposed solution and don't like how people who are learning are being treated as a nuissance
<ScottK> yuriy: It's not just a nuisance, but sometimes actively harmful.
<ScottK> awen_: Yes.  Intrepid first.
<ScottK> yuriy: In the earlier discussions the bugsquad people involved seemed to take the view that it was perfectly fine for new triagers to mark all over bugs they had absolutely no understanding of and if it affected developers, too bad.  Workflow bugs aren't real bugs and so shouldn't be there.
<ScottK> yuriy: Much of what you read is reaction to this attitude.
<awen_> yuriy and ScottK: what i've read until now, you've both tried to settle the "dispute", and said some very sensible things, keeping the good tone all the way ... just my seeings from the sideline; and thanks to both of you for that!
<yuriy> ScottK: was this on IRC because I've been reading the whole thread on the bugsquad list (albeit not too attentively until yesterday)
<awen_> ScottK: i'll wait for your sponsorship before doing further then :)
<ScottK> yuriy: That an heno unilaterally reverted an attempt to document such bugs. in the wiki.
<ScottK> yuriy: Much of it was on IRC, also on some other lists.  Many developers (including me) aren't on the bugsquad list.
<seele> hmm.. no Artemis today
 * seele wonders how kgrubeditor is going
<seele> Riddell: youre my friend now!
 * seele . o (out of context that sounds weird..)
 * yuriy figures it has something to do with facebook
<nixternal> Riddell: are the qt4 packages in your ppa 4.4.0 the same that is in -proposed or wherever it is?
<nixternal> I see you can use other repos to satisfy deps in ppa, to bad you can't use -proposed and such
<nixternal> nevermind, it is just RC in your ppa
<ScottK> nixternal: You can depend on other PPAs.  There's a setting for it in the LP PPA U/I.
<ScottK> You have to specify.
<nixternal> ya, to bad nobody has the latest qt4 in one...so I will just grab the hardy-backport one and put it into the ppa to satisfy deps
<nixternal> should I leave it at the same version that is in -backports or add a ~ppa1 to it?
<ScottK> I'd add ~ppa1 so you can increment the revision in the PPA if you need to.
<nixternal> true
<ScottK> Riddell: I was wondering if I could trouble you to process Bug #221178 for feisty-backports?  It's been sitting there quite some time and it's relevant to a problem I was helping a user with today.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221178 in feisty-backports "Please backport pypolicyd-spf 0.6-1ubuntu2 to Gutsy/Feisty" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221178
<yuriy> lol @ bug 235171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235171 in kdegames "solitaire: spider is too hard!!!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235171
<nareshov> hehe
<awen_> yuriy: lol :D
<nixternal> alright, qt4 uploaded to the ppa, now I will be able to get down to business once that puppy builds
 * ScottK hands nixternal a long book to read.
<nixternal> shoot, I might as well grab every book ever published
<stdin> nixternal: shame i didn't see that before /me built qt4 in his ppa
<nixternal> oh thanks stdin for telling me now :p
<stdin> sorry :)
<nixternal> qt4 is already in hardy-backports
<stdin> I just added ~ppa1 to the backport version though, then i don't need to re-download it all again
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for the backport.
<mhb> evening
<apachelogger> re
<nixternal> Riddell: did you fix akonadi yet?
<nixternal> I just added \|hardy to the one line in kde.mk to get it to build, or I could just remove that line
 * nixternal just removed the line
<nixternal> well, if everything goes OK, I should have kdelibs - kdebase backported for Beta 1
<nixternal> s/backported/put into the kde4 ppa
<nixternal> all deps have been uploaded
<apachelogger> nixternal: what's the problem with akonadi?
<nixternal> there was a line checking to make sure that it wasn't getting installed to unstable
<nixternal> in kde.mk
<nixternal> just removed it and left the clean:: statment there
 * nixternal goes for food then comes back to kde4 beta for hardy :)
<apachelogger> :)
<DreadKnight> where/when will we find 4.1 beta 1 packages guys? :-)
<apachelogger> when they are done
<apachelogger> in some repository
<DreadKnight> xD
<DreadKnight> right :-)
 * apachelogger likes how cmake 2.6 cut down make install to changed files
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-28
<nixternal> apachelogger: is cmake 2.6 a tad bit faster to you?
<apachelogger> install of kdebase certainly is
 * yuriy tries synaptic again and wonders why people would want to use it over adept, lack of error handling and all
<mhb> yuriy: they are used to it?
<nixternal> apt-get rules them all!
<apachelogger> <3 apt-get
 * jtechidna has to use a GUI whenever an update needs to install new packages
<DreadKnight> shaman soon ftw i hope! xD
<DreadKnight> jtechidna: me too... stupid bug i guess
<seele> ScottK: what's this i hear about hillary talking about assasination during the campaign?
<seele> ScottK: all the media is talking mccain and obama.. hillary is no where to be found
<seele> ScottK: i guess this means you're voting for mccain, eh?
<nixternal> hope I got everything kdelibs :)
<nixternal> man, alot of new stuff
<yuriy> hi seele
<yuriy> i'm wondering about the package install progress display stuff
<mhb> yuriy: please don't make it any complex than a simple progress bar is
<mhb> yuriy: just installing... and a progress bar, that's all the user needs to know before he panics :o)
<nosrednaekim> the one in the apept is way too complicated.
<nosrednaekim> *adept
<yuriy> mhb: that's what i'd like to do...
<seele> yuriy: hallo
<yuriy> seele: remember the discussion and screenshots? did you get my answers to your questions?
<seele> yuriy: probably not, wasn't that a few days ago?
<yuriy> yeah
<seele> i probably don't have it in my buffer anymore either
<yuriy> < seele> yuriy: some of this may repeat what you discussed earlier
<yuriy> 04:19 < seele> yuriy: are there only two progress bars?
<yuriy> 04:19 < seele> yuriy: and can you cancel during reading package lists?
<yuriy> < yuriy> seele: on the download part there is one total download progress bar and another one above it that appears and disappears (yuck) per download. on the other 2 screens it's just the one progress bar in the center, but it resets a couple times
<yuriy> 12:20 < yuriy> seele: on the last stage (where you see "reading package lists" in the screenshots, that text changes) you can't cancel
<yuriy> 12:21 < yuriy> and tbh I don't know what the two buttons on the middle screen are supposed to be
<seele> yeah.. i would say they could be the same progress bar in the same location, but disabling or removing the cancel button during the reading package lists process would be weird
<seele> if reading package lists didn't take so long, i would say we could maybe just fake it and if someone clicks cancel, you just cancel once the reading is done
<seele> but it can take more than a few seconds
<yuriy> seele: that's the last step. it's just finishing up doing a little work, you can't cancel because everything is done
<yuriy> seele: my question is first of all, if there's one progress bar for everything, what's the verdict on not so great approximations?
<yuriy> or is it better to reset it for the different stages
<seele> i dont think approximations matter if there is obvious progress
<seele> for example, if it is a two stage installation process, even if the first stage takes longer than the second stage, i think it would be acceptable to have the first stage end at 50%
<seele> or whatever makes the most sense (i just picked 50%)
<seele> the important information would be how many packages out of total are complete.. that is more accurate than guessing something like time
<yuriy> seele: hmm, ok, i was thinking that too, but mornfall didn't agree. i'll ask him about it again when he's around
<seele> yuriy: i dont think it matters if it isnt accurate as long as it is reasonable
<seele> yuriy: so if you have 30 updates, maybe the first stage would be 1/31 instead of 1/2
<yuriy> then the issue of other progress details
<yuriy> 14:54 < yuriy> well, what i was actually imagining is hiding things behind a translucent overlay with an overall progress bar,and a button to move the overlay out of the way which would send the progress bar to the bottom
<seele> but you would still only keep track of the number of packages, and provide 1/30 packages, 2/30 packages, etc
<seele> hmm.. i'm not sure what that means
<seele> you mean animating a layer that has more information when the user requests it?
<yuriy> sort of.  display whatever details there are on screen at all times, but have a progressbar in the middle of the screen displaying the overall progress, and the background faded. then a button to animate the progress bar away
<yuriy> so kind of the reverse of what you said
<yuriy> seele: i started working on it, it would look something like this: http://www.yktech.us/temp/adept5.png
<seele> yuriy: i see three progress bars?  or am i missing the point without animation?
<yuriy> seele: see how the bottom ones are greyed out? they are part of what I mean by "details"
<yuriy> cancel buttom would have to be moved of course
<yuriy> and that 0% should be something like 11% but it's not working yet
<seele> hmm
<yuriy> this is just an idea I had. very open to other ideas to improve on the jumping around progress
<ScottK> seele: Dunno.  IIRC it's statistically extraordinarily improbably that Hillary could win and has been for some time.  If she's starting to be ignored, I'm not suprised.  She's not really news anymore.
<ScottK> I haven't heard anything about assassination.
<ScottK> Oh, wait.  I did.
<ScottK> She just said something awkward and then the media made a mountain out of a molehill.
 * ScottK remembers now.
<seele> yeah
<nixternal> jeesh, kdelibs still building
<jtechidna> damn, them ppa servers be sloooow
<nixternal> more like my laptop be sloooow :)
<jtechidna> ah, I see. ;)
<jtechidna> Sysinfo for 'jonathan-desktop': Linux 2.6.24-17-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.50GHz at 2500 MHz (5004 bogomips), , RAM: 615/622MB, 125 proc's, 14.25h up
<jtechidna> lolwut, I'm running 4.0.4
<nixternal> are you using konversation?
<jtechidna> Oh, but with KDE3 konversation..,
<nixternal> there you go
<jtechidna> If that's one app that I wish they'd hurry up and port, Konversation would be it
 * vorian waves
 * santiago-ve waves back
<nixternal> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7khI7hwdlI
<nixternal> absolutely brilliant!
<Daskreech2> The Buntu Family theater?
<Daskreech2> lil Ed?
<Daskreech2> Haha ha ha
<Daskreech2> The little slovian boy?
<nixternal> that is classic stuff
<Daskreech2> Yep the Riding Mousemascot to save garbage heaps
<Daskreech2> You were descended from the great king Debian!
<Daskreech2> Are we still maintaining a edubuntu-kde-desktop
<Daskreech2> nixternal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9Qu3iP3RYA
<Daskreech2> nixternal: It was an albanian boy
<nixternal> Daskreech2: do me a favor, never post something that wastes 2 minutes of my life :)
<Daskreech2> nixternal: It's the same voice as Kubuntu
<flaccid> when changing resolution by user in kcontrol/system settings. where does it save these settings to? ie. not xorg.conf, the user file - eg. user has diff resolution?
<hunger> Are those login themes part of kdm or is there some additional software needed to display them?
<nosrednaekim> !kdmtheme
<ubottu> To customize your !KDM theme, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu - However, see http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/kdmtheme.html for working around bug #132723 (http://tinyurl.com/2prhgc)
<Riddell> hunger: I've not looked at what kde4 kdm can do
<hunger> nosrednaekim: Thanks for the links!
<hunger> Riddell: I'm currently looking at kde3.
<hunger> nosrednaekim: Unfortunately that page seems outdated. It refers to debs that no longer exist:-(
<hunger> Who does render the kdm theme? kdm itself or krootimage or what?
<\sh> kwwii: dude...friday on your mind...when are you coming to berlin?
<kwwii> \sh: I will be arriving thursday evening
<asac> anyone running kde 3: do you have /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.jpg ?
<asac> or /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.png
<asac> ?
<seele> .jpg
<Riddell> asac: in hardy it's /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.jpg
<Riddell> previous releases had .png
<asac> Riddell: looking at 203615
<asac> the function bails out if no background is used ...
<asac> err, no background is found
<Riddell> hmm, didn't I fix that?
<asac> not sure ... the bug is open, isn't it? ... in code it still returns
<asac> Riddell: idea was something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15329/
<asac> if you say that this is not the problem, I will just go ahead :)
<asac> to the next bug
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15331/
<asac> Riddell: like that ^^
<Riddell> asac: that seems sensible
<asac> good ... ill clean it up and test and attach debdiff and so on then
<nixternal> hrmm, I am having an issue with the stinking ppa uploading kdelibs
<nixternal> md5sum issue, which I don't get seeing as the version I am uploading is totally different than anything in the PPA
<Riddell> nixternal: which package?
<nixternal> kdelibs
<Riddell> nixternal: what version?  to hardy?  ~kubuntu-members-kde4 ?
<Riddell> kde4libs?
<nixternal> kde4libs_4.0.80-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1 to ~kubuntu-members-kde4
<nixternal> Riddell: also with kde4libs in Intrepid, I noticed 2 files weren't listed in the .install files
<nixternal> can't remember off hand which ones they were either...they weren't listed in not-installed either
<nixternal> Riddell, ScottK, Hobbsee, crimsun: you all should have received an email from me over this weekend concerning core-dev...any responses would be appreciated...thanks :)
<Riddell> nixternal: it's probably using the kde4libs .orig file from intrepid
<nixternal> I didn't grab the .dsc and stuff for intrepid to build this package
<Riddell> right, so maybe you should :)
<Riddell> at least the .orig
<nixternal> hrmm, good point
 * nixternal does that now
<Riddell> core-dev, excellent, will reply soon
<nixternal> thank you sir
<bobesponja> nixternal: are there 4.1 beta packages for hardy on ppa? :)
<nixternal> working on that now, but no they aren't there yet
<nixternal> just now uploading kde4libs
<nixternal> kde4pimlibs and kde4base are next
<nixternal> kde4libs took a few hours to finalize yesterday, that's for sure
<bobesponja> nixternal: cool, thanks for the good work, I supposed it'll be announced on kubuntu.org when it's ready
<Riddell> kdepimlibs and kdebase-runtime
<nixternal> bobesponja: there and my blog I am sure
<bobesponja> ok thanks
<nixternal> Riddell: by kde4base I mean kde4base* :)
<asac> Riddell: ok suggeted fix pushed to a bug branch and attached to that bug. further requested merging to oem-config trunk
<Riddell> asac: anything I need to do?
<nixternal> Riddell: groovy, kde4libs uploaded and building :) thanks!
<nixternal> didn't realize that the PPAs were that cranky with md5sums located in the Ubuntu repos
<OculusAquilae> hi
<nixternal> howdy OculusAquilae
<OculusAquilae> Are there KDE 4.1 beta1 packages coming?
<nixternal> OculusAquilae: working on them now
<asac> Riddell: not sure ;) maybe review the code i produced and ack that its sensible to have it in bug report
<asac> if you are sure its fine, merge my branch into trunk.
<asac> i didn't want to commit there as its not my realm :)
<OculusAquilae> cool
<OculusAquilae> What about LTSP. Is Kubuntu able to show up a window, when some media is inserted in the Thin Client in version 8.04.
<OculusAquilae> We have tested version 7.10
<nixternal> OculusAquilae: don't know about KDE 4 and LTSP, I haven't tested it at all really
<nixternal> don't see why it wouldn't
<yuriy> OculusAquilae: and did it work with 7.10?
<OculusAquilae> nixternal: I think of KDE3
<yuriy> there's this spec: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ltsp-kde
<nixternal> yuriy: ya, LTSP + Kubuntu works
<yuriy> might be good to start a wiki page for it with a checklist
<OculusAquilae> and this https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ltspfs-virtual-hal-devices I know
<nixternal> we just need to port some of the gtk tools to qt
<nixternal> there was another issue with it, but I can't think of what it was
<OculusAquilae> LTSP work wonderful, sound usw
<OculusAquilae> local devices are mounted on /media/$USER, but they are not shown in dolphins device section
<nixternal> do they show up in Konqueror though? I can't remember
<OculusAquilae> I don't think so, the are only mounted, and in gnome, the gnomevfs does the showing :)
<OculusAquilae> it's not working with hal
<nixternal> ahh, ya that's right
<OculusAquilae> I really havn't tested 8.04, so I don't know if it's better now
<OculusAquilae> I am working on a test system for a 15 thin client system in a school
<yuriy> mornfall: ping
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: yay! go nixternal!
 * jpds wonders what nosrednaekim's cheering about
<mornfall> yuriy: Pong.
<nosrednaekim> jpds: 4.1 packages :)
<jpds> nosrednaekim: oh, right.
<OculusAquilae> nosrednaekim: where?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal is workin on them
<OculusAquilae> ah
<Riddell> so.. Kubuntu Tutorials Day anyone?
 * Riddell eyes up nixternal 
 * Riddell looks at seele 
<yuriy> mornfall: 18:30 < yuriy> mornfall: hi. feature idea: hilight (in something other than the selection color) the next item in the sidebar th
<yuriy> at the user will likely want. i.e. when the actionlist is not empty, hilight preview
<yuriy> s/th\nat/that
<mornfall> yuriy: Right, I have considered that.
<mornfall> I am currently not quite sure about the sidebar visual changes you have made though.
<mornfall> With my color scheme it looks rather worse than it used to (I use the default yellowish one).
<yuriy> then also I was thinking of how to keep history when browsing dependencies in the detail view (once we have those...).  I don't remember if we've discussed this already, but how about a breadcrumb?
<yuriy> mornfall: i didn't change colors. I only took away the frame and made rounded corners
<mornfall> Yes, what I mean is that with my color scheme it looks odd at best now.
<yuriy> hmm
<yuriy> well, you don't have to use that i guess. i thought it looked a little better
<mornfall> It might if the color of selection would match whatever is to the right of sidebar, I guess.
<mornfall> Which is not the case though.
<mornfall> (That's how it's done in kickoff IIRC.)
<yuriy> yes, it is. I wasn't sure about doing that, i actually don't like how there's not enough contrast that way
<yuriy> right now both the sidebar and the window use pretty much the same color (at least with the default oxygen color scheme) so that wouldn't work at all
 * txwikinger amazed how troubleless the kubuntu hardy upgrade on his laptop worked
<yuriy> mornfall: default yellowish == honeycomb?
<yuriy> mornfall: i see how it looks a little odd, without the frame i guess
<nosrednaekim> txwikinger: yeah.... hardy was a smooooth upgrade
<mornfall> brb (trying suspend to encrypted swap...)
<txwikinger> nosrednaekim: Yeah.. very good work everybody !!!
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: hehehe.... got a build system notification ^_^
<mornfall> yuriy: Yes, probably honeycomb.
<mornfall> (Resume didn't quite work... decrypted swap, hasn't found the resume image... uswsusp gotta be borked.)
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: silly kspell_aspell stuff in .install packages
<nixternal> uploading fix now
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: are they installing to /opt?
<yuriy> mornfall: so what about a breadcrumb for details view history?
<yuriy> history would only be kept when looking at details for other packages through the package relationships view and cleared when selecting another package in the search view
<mornfall> yuriy: -ENOTIME : - )
<mornfall> brb (uswsusp debugging....)
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: installing to the same place they always have for Hardy
<nosrednaekim> so they will over write 4.0.4?
<nosrednaekim> !neon
<ubottu> Factoid neon not found
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<nixternal> how does that look?
<Riddell> whoa
<nixternal> while packages are building, I thought about redoing our wiki pages
<nosrednaekim> great.... course I don't know anything about wiki pages and how they SHOULD look :P
<nixternal> I gently lifted the idea from the Xubuntu page :)
<nixternal> I think the main body of the front page though I will change
<awen_> nixternal: cool ... looks very organized
<mhb> evening guys
<mhb> how much would you hate me if I said perhaps this late packaging sometimes has a negative effect on Kubuntu? :o)
<mhb> what I admire is that SUSErs always have that Live CD ready
<mhb> then again, I do want to replace you all with programs, so disregard me.
<Tm_T> mmmmgh, I need to learn launchpad and bzr, any good readings?
<mhb> Tm_T: all I needed w.r.t. bzr was the beginners guide on bazaar-vcs.org
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> lemmesee
<awen_> ScottK: be sure to ping me if you have any comments about http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu18.debdiff that i need to fix!
<Riddell> mhb: it is a notable issue
<Riddell> it's very frustrating being blocked on main inclusion stuff
<awen_> Tm_T: if you have used svn (or the like) and aren't afraid of playing around you'll lear bzr prette quick :)
<Tm_T> awen_: heh, svn is familiar, thanks :)
<mhb> Riddell: ah, right. That again.
<Riddell> mhb: (and also we've been at a conference last week, plus suse have someone working full time on packaging)
<mhb> we also do have one!
<Riddell> yeah but nixternal has classes sometimes :)
<yuriy> nixternal: nice job on the wiki. though the top menu could be improved (I like the look of our LoCo one) and the front page needs some text
<yuriy> and the join us line should have kubuntu logos instead of ubuntu
<nixternal> Riddell: no more classes for me, at least for a little while :)
<mhb> Riddell: no more absinth for you until we all have our packages!
<nixternal> ahh, just got what you said there Riddell :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: so you are a punk guy? :o)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: haha... nope
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I just did that to freak people out :P
<mhb> I assumed so.
<bdgraue> nixternal: the kubuntu-de.org team want to make an announcment right in time, together with kubuntu.org for the kde 4.1 beta release. i have a few questions about it. who is the right person to speak with?
<Riddell> bdgraue: nixternal
<Riddell> but no time yet
<bdgraue> ok, i'll wait
<Riddell> bdgraue: it'll be a day or two at least
<bdgraue> Riddell: one of my questions is, which theme we will will use, so i can make some screenshots for the announcement, would be nice to tell someone from kubuntu-de.org at least a few hours before the announcement at kubuntu.org
<nixternal> ozone
<bdgraue> nixternal: thx
<smarter> I still don't understand why they forked oxygen
<nixternal> smarter: oxygen + color schemes was the main reason, but ya I don't understand forking and not fixing
<Riddell> bdgraue: just the defaults for now
<Riddell> which seems to be ozone with blue window borders
<Riddell> I believe it's back to matching borders in trunk now, which is better
<nosrednaekim> smarter: becuase the oxygen people disn't want to change it...
<bdgraue> so i'll make some screenshots from trunk default with the 3 lines in the decoration, this is the right one?
<Riddell> hello
<Riddell> i love cats
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I'd ask for them to ban you as a troll if you didn't have that all-powerful nick :P
<seele> Riddell: who do we send expenses to?  Claire or Jorge?
<seele> or you?
<seele> Riddell: and cats suck
<jpds> seele: (by what I was told: Claire)
<seele> jpds: thanks
<Riddell> seele: claire
<seele> Riddell: rgr
<Tm_T> kids kids
 * seele coughs
<seele> i picked up the uds bug :P
<Riddell> rdieter_away: don't forget! :)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: heck yeah you have a volunteer :P
<nixternal> Riddell: should akonadi-kde be installed to /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/ or /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/ ?
<nixternal> akonadi-kde's CMakeLists.txt file has it going to ${CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX}/share/apps/akonadi-kde ...and if it needs to go into ....kde4/share/kde4/apps, then I need to patch that
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-29
<yuriy> it's normal for shutdown and restart not to be available in the log out dialog when not using KDM right?
<yuriy> (looking at bug 204752)
<ubottu> yuriy: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<dvoid> is there any kde 4.0.80 packages available anywhere yet?
<Jucato> dvoid: http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.05.28/hardy-kde-41-beta-packages-soon/
<dvoid> Jucato, :) tanx
<dvoid> to bad they are not avaiable yet though, i guess it takes some time to make the kde 4 packages play nice with kde 3?
<lnxkde> guys
<lnxkde> any iea when we will have a kde4.1 beta build for kubuntu?
<Jucato> lnxkde: <Jucato> dvoid: http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.05.28/hardy-kde-41-beta-packages-soon/
 * Jucato wonders if it can't be put on the topic :)
<Jucato> (or maybe it's in the #kubuntu-kde4 topic)
<lnxkde> lol
<lnxkde> sorry
<lnxkde> but KDE 4.1 look nice
<lnxkde> :)
<Jucato> s/look/is/
<lnxkde> :)
<nixternal> hey, if you want to promote santiago-ve for Ubuntu membership, get in #ubuntu-meeting now and speak it loud!!!
<santiago-ve> thanks nixternal
<nixternal> everyone is prolly sleeping
<jjesse> when are kde 4.1 packages going to land in ubuntu
 * jjesse ducks
<lnxkde> lol
<bddebian> Right after the Hurd 1.0 release ;-P
<jjesse> evening nixternal
<jjesse> :)
<JontheEchidna> kdelibs are already in the backports, but not much else afaik
<Jucato> jjesse: http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.05.28/hardy-kde-41-beta-packages-soon/
 * Jucato quacks
<jjesse> Jucato: i know i read the blog entry'
<jjesse> just being a bastard
 * Jucato was also being a bastard :)
<Jucato> hence the "quacks" :)
<Jucato> (as a reference to "ducks")
<jjesse> :)
 * JontheEchidna was actually trying to be informative <.<
<jjesse> morning Jucato btw
<nixternal> Jucato: are you linking everyone who joins the channel to that?
<Jucato> nixternal: everyone who asks
<lnxkde> nixternal, u from illinois?
<nixternal> I sure am lnxkde
<nixternal> Chicago
<Jucato> and for fun, I paste the names of those who asked. so by the end of the day, they'll know how many times it has been asked :)
<Jucato> so the next one who asks will have "<Jucato> lnxkde: <Jucato> dvoid: http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.05.28/hardy-kde-41-beta-packages-soon/"
<Jucato> oh wait...
<Jucato> jjesse: <Jucato> lnxkde: <Jucato> dvoid: http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.05.28/hardy-kde-41-beta-packages-soon/
<Jucato> there...
<lnxkde> nice, I just saw my aunt that is from Chicago to
<nixternal> were you up here in Chicago?
<lnxkde> no he was here in Puerto Rico
<lnxkde> :s
<lnxkde> I am planning on going there soon though
<lnxkde> but I need to work on my money gathering first lol
<Jucato> "he"?
<nosrednaekim> hey lnxkde, never seen you around....
<lnxkde> me
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: welcome to the Planet :)
<nosrednaekim> thank you thank you
<lnxkde> heh I have been here long time.... since the 6.06 days but I come and go
<lnxkde> depends on my workload
<nosrednaekim> at least you didn't make any embarrassing comments about how young I looked :P
<Jucato> yeah he's a familiar git
<Jucato> er.. nick
<lnxkde> :s
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: I was about to comment on your hair
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: but how young/old are you?
<nosrednaekim> 18
<lnxkde> I am 21
<Jucato> eeeek
<Jucato> nixternal: you are getting old(er)...
<Jucato> geeks are getting younger and younger
<nosrednaekim> my brother... a Gentoo Developer, is 16
<nosrednaekim> soo... yeah
<Jucato> sh*t :/
<lnxkde> hehe I satrted with linux in fall 2000 with the Mandrake 7.2 :D
<bddebian> Screw all of you :)
<lnxkde> lol
<lnxkde> gentoo dev at 16 wow
 * Jucato is almost 25... started w/ Linux only in 2006
<Jucato> I basically didn't know of Linux until Dec 2005
<lnxkde> but u a dev right?
<Jucato> so-so :)
<lnxkde> that is the important thing to contribute... I have done nothing....
<Jucato> hehe true that :P
<Jucato> ok.. I'm off for some dose of Windows-only gaming
<nosrednaekim> I started using linux when I was like 8.... my dad has used it since the pre-1.0 days
<lnxkde> nice
<Jucato> lucky you
<lnxkde> nixternal, so Chicago could tonight?
<nosrednaekim> so if any of your see any bash scripts or such coming out of "me".... its really my dad ^_^
<lnxkde> cold*
<Jucato> I guess my particular situation wasn't really conducive for finding out about Linux early on
 * santiago-ve ran out of cofee
<santiago-ve> lol
<lnxkde> :s
 * lnxkde ran out of.... IDK
<nosrednaekim> words... aparently
<lnxkde> lol
<nixternal> everyone welcome santiago-ve!!! he is a new Ubuntu Member!!!
<nosrednaekim> whooo! hey santiago-ve!
<Jucato> welcome santiago-ve
<lnxkde> welcome
<nosrednaekim> santiago-ve: what do you do?
 * Jucato ran out
<santiago-ve> nixternal, nosrednaekim, Jucato thanks!
<vorian> w00 h00 santiago-ve
 * vorian is late
<nosrednaekim> santiago-ve: so what do you work on?
<santiago-ve> hehe vorian better late than never tehy say
<santiago-ve> nosrednaekim, what do you mean?
<vorian> :)
<nosrednaekim> what did you do to become a member? programming... user support...
<santiago-ve> nosrednaekim, advocacy mostly~
<nosrednaekim> ah ok, cool
<effie_jayx> santiago-ve,  show me your intrepid pbuilder log
<effie_jayx> santiago-ve, get hacking boyo
<jjesse> you show me your pbuilder and i'll show you mine
<nosrednaekim> so me your pbuilder.... and i'll show you yo mama's
<jjesse> my moma is dead
<jjesse> just kidding on that
<jjesse> :)
<jjesse> wow that caused the channel to go dead quite
<jjesse> sorry bout taht
<nosrednaekim> haha
<jjesse> ;)
<jjesse> oh well
<nixternal> omg I am an idiot
<nosrednaekim> ?
<nixternal> I have been waiting to see kdepimlibs build on LP
<nixternal> only problem
<nixternal> I didn't upload to PPA just yet
<nixternal> derr
<nixternal> I was losing my mind looking for the damn package in the PPA
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<nosrednaekim> ok.. later guys
<nosrednaekim> gotta go to bed early... job interview tomorrow
<jjesse> good luck with the interview
<nixternal> hehe, I have an interview tomorrow as well :)
<vorian> uh oh
<vorian> fail fail fail
<jjesse> i didn't do it :)
<vorian> pimlibs?
<nixternal> ya, I killed pimlibs due to a bad copy/paste on a line break
<nixternal> that is what I get for using Gnome
<yuriy> :O
<yuriy> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<yuriy> s/Vista lover/gnomey
<nixternal> shush :p
<nixternal> I like to build in gnome as I don't have to worry about my local stuff getting involved
 * Jucato could probably now have a factoid about his XP gaming usage...
<nixternal> a chroot on my system is just to slow when it comes to building
<nixternal> Jucato: what game?
<Jucato> Asian MMORPGs
<Jucato> that don't run in Wine because of an "anti-hacking" tool GameGuard
<Jucato> (stupid...)
<Jucato> not only is it the only reason why these games don't run in Wine (they run w/o it), but it also gives "hacking" a wrong definition...
<nixternal> go figure
<flaccid> lets be revolutionary and make samba server install and config and option in the kubuntu installer and if yes ask to install minimal iptables! ?
<santiago-ve> flaccid, you mean a ksystemconf module?
<flaccid> im not sure what it would be, but the installer would ask if they want to install and setup samba if they say yes it will ask/setup iptables as well
 * nixternal finally beds after a long day of kde*libs and wiki editing
<nixternal> yay interview in a few hours!!!
<Tm_T> yay
<mhb> interview?
<Tm_T> hi slougi
<slougi> hi =)
<slougi> was just wondering whether someone could help me confirm a bug in the systemsettings printer manager
<slougi> i get the following when i select it:
<slougi> QObject::connect: No such slot KMMainView::slotServerAccessConfigure()
<slougi> QObject::connect:  (sender name:   'server_access_configure')
<slougi> QObject::connect:  (receiver name: 'MainView')
<slougi> and it doesn't work
<slougi> (it fails to set up the print server connection or something)
<slougi> adding a printer for example fails
<Riddell> KDE 3?
<slougi> yep
<slougi> a bit miffed since i had to install gnome-cups-manager to configure the printer :)
<Riddell> I don't have KDE 3 installed now, but I've not seen any problems with the printer module when I had
<slougi> hmm. interesting, especially since this would be an actual bug in the c++ code rather than a config issue.
<seezer> slougi: any special type of printer? installed one direct tcp and one shared cups printer without a problem with the current kde3 version (hardy)
<stdin> slougi: I do see that
<slougi> seezer: i tried installing an ipp printer. do you also get the connect error?
<seezer> slougi: i'll verify after my doc visit
<seezer> about an hour
<slougi> ok
<seezer> ah. i'll do it right now. did you call the manager from console or where do you get the errors listed=
<seezer> s,=,?,
<slougi> seezer: yeah, they go to stdout
<slougi> i just ran systemsettings and selected printer
<seezer> ok, verified ;)
<slougi> cool ;)
<seezer> but the printer removal&readd worked anyway
<slougi> hrm
<slougi> i'll get the exact error message, one moment
<slougi> btw, after i click administrator mode and add->printer, the printer part locks up for a while
<seezer> didn't use admin mode here
<slougi> right
<slougi> i thought that was needed to add printers, guess i was wrong
<slougi> when i get to the printer test page and try to print a test page i get "Unable to create temprorary printer."
<seezer> have to see my doc now. gonna be back in a while. see you then
<slougi> ok
<seezer> ah could be that i had that before - didn't try to print right now
<slougi> when i click through to the end and press finish i get "Unable to create printer. Error message received from manager: The requested operation cannot be completed."
<seezer> but perhaps admin mode _is_ needed
<slougi> ok
<seezer> ah ok didn't get that. added finally. but perhaps because the exact same printer (incl. name) existed before?
<seezer> anyway, bbl
<slougi> nope, different name
<slougi> i got that even when i had no printers (apart from the default pdf etc.)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: already responded, vistalover.
 * Hobbsee wonders if we're actually going to have a release of konversation for intrepid.
<jtechidna> ;.;
 * jussi01 wonders why its so hard to find decent employees to do linux stuff ... in Finland
<larsivi> anyone here having trouble with flash in konqueror on hardy? once interacting with the flash movie/app - it seems to grab enough of the input events to effectively lock the desktop
<larsivi> after reinstalling konqueror-nsplugins yesterday, it worked better, but today it is back into a bad mode
<Hobbsee> jussi01: well, because it's finland?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: linux was born here... it shouldnt be hard to find people
<Hobbsee> hmm, true
<seezer> doesn't intrepid have kde4.1 beta packages?
<seezer> or is there any ppa for those
<stdin> seezer: partial, kde5libs, kdepimlibs and kdebase-runtime I think
<seezer> stdin: alright, thanks
<slougi> seezer: can you confirm the printer bug?
<seele> Riddell: have the desktop meetings resumed this week?
<Riddell> seele: no
<seele> nixternal: i'm not sure i understand your banner
<seele> Riddell: ok thanks
<seele> nixternal: is the third row supposed to be at the top (so the IRC notice is in the middle) or is it the footer?
<freeflying> anyone here in paris? :)
<Riddell> tonio sometimes
<freeflying> yes, but haven't seen him recently
<a|wen> is kubuntu also released with 8.04.1 cd's ?
<seele> ScottK: are you part of the MD Loco Team?
<Riddell> a|wen: should do
<seele> hum.. why was firefox uninstalled in the last update?
<Hobbsee> seele: xulrunner-1.9 problems - some stuff didn't build.
<a|wen> Riddell: okay, cool ... do we have any estimated time for when packages need to be in hardy-proposed to get into 8.04.1 ?
<Riddell> a|wen: -updates is what's important
<Riddell> not sure the exact date
<a|wen> Riddell: okay ... just wanted to know, if i should get in a hurry soon, or if i still have a good amount of time
<Riddell> a|wen: it's about a months time
<Riddell> don't delay, best to get it in soon
<a|wen> Riddell: okay, fine ... yeah, i know; just need the changes in intrpid first, but ScottK seems to have a lot over his ears atm.
<yuriy> seele: i asked you about bug 226430 a few days ago and posted what you told me as a comment there, but the guy didn't like my response much, could you post a comment please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226430 in kdebase-workspace "new kde4 menu item unclear context for  'leave'" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226430
<nixternal> mornin'!!!
<mhb> nixternal: what was that interview you mentioned?
<nixternal> job interview today
<seele> yuriy: sigh.  some people just can't let things go.
<nixternal> seele: ya, pay no attention really to that front page...I can't figure out a decent portal like entrance..I just may toss up the more important information on the page and get rid of the little table at the bottom
<seele> nixternal: ok.. my only concern was that you put information between two larger rows of data and that thin line of data is at risk for being missed :)
<nixternal> ya, I was messing around trying to figure out what to put on that front page
<nixternal> I think having the most important stuff right there in the readers face on the front page will probably be best
<seele> hum.. i guess i could have changed the status too
<yuriy> seele: "nor do I care how the workflow is being handled"? care for?
<seele> yuriy: prefer?  like?
<seele> yuriy: i think the logout workflow sucks?
<seele> oh, yeah.. i guess "care for"
<seele> should have probably proofread
 * seele sighs
<seele> and it's only noon
<DRebellion> Hi, I'm creating a new package for intrepid that requires libqt4-dev version 4.4 to build. However, it is currently at version 4.3.4. Could anyone point me at some information as to when/if it will be upgraded? Thanks.
<stdin> !info libqt4-dev intrepid
<ubottu> libqt4-dev (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0-1ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 5577 kB, installed size 27404 kB
<DRebellion> 0_o
<stdin> I see 4.4 there
<stdin> unless you're using hardy, then it's 4.3.4 (4.4 in -backports)
<DRebellion> stdin, here, it says http://packages.ubuntu.com.cn/intrepid/libqt4-dev
<DRebellion> 4.3.4
<stdin> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/qt4-x11
<stdin> packages.u.c can get out of date quite quickly this early in development
<DRebellion> stdin, okay, I'll take your word for it, thanks.
<stdin> yw :)
<Riddell> DRebellion: 4.4 is also in hardy-backports if you're still on hardy
<Riddell> DRebellion: let us know if/when you need a review
<DRebellion> Riddell, ok thanks
<smarter> hmm, is it really necessary that kdebase-workspace-dev depends on kde-icons-oxygen?
<Riddell> when shall we three meet again?
<Riddell> kubuntu meeting next wednesday at 22:00?
<Riddell> smarter: any reason it shouldn't?
<santiago-ve> Riddell: UTC?
<Riddell> yes
<smarter> Riddell: it's huge and I don't think apps really need it to build
<yuriy> i was surprised wiki says not until June 30th
<santiago-ve> 'kay
<Riddell> yuriy: it does?
<yuriy> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<smarter> Riddell: is there a kde.mk for non-cmake kde4 apps?
<yuriy> next wednesday sounds better :)
<Riddell> that's ages away
<Riddell> smarter: such things exist?
<Riddell> nixternal: did you set that?
<smarter> the Bespin style
<Riddell> or was it apachelogger?
<smarter> when are we going to switch to /usr ?
<Riddell> smarter: just use /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk  ?
<Riddell> smarter: yes
<Riddell> already have for kde4libs
<smarter> ah, great
<smarter> so I don't understand why it can't find kdecoration.h...
<Riddell> smarter: it's in kdebase-workspace, which hasn't been uploaded yet
<Riddell> only kdelibs has been uploaded, everything else is waiting on MIRs
<seele> Next Meeting
<seele> Location:  #ubuntu-meeting on IRC
<seele> Date & Time: [WWW] Saturday June 30, 2008 22:00 UTC
<seele> am i crazy or is June 30 a Monday?
<yuriy> so it is.
<Riddell> nixternal: if next wednesday at 22:00 is ok with you please add to fridge
<smarter> Riddell: ok, thanks
<smarter> Riddell: are the packages already available in a PPA or somewhere else?
<Riddell> smarter: no, although if the delay goes on that might be a good idea
<Riddell> sebas: my kde 4 port of guidance-power-manager is in extragear/utils now, ok if I delete the existing guidance/powermanager in there?
<Riddell> kde4powersave in playground looks promising
<yuriy> hmm none of the apport stuff at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs is integrated in Kubuntu is it
<yuriy> graphical stuff that is
<Riddell> yuriy: yes it is, although apport doesn't get used for most KDE apps since they have their own crash handler
<yuriy> Riddell: the report bug things go to bugs.kde.org, and the crash dialogs don't have submit buttons iirc, at least not ones that go to apport/launchpad
<Riddell> right, that's the KDE stuff
<Riddell> non-kde apps will have th qt apport popup when they crash (if it's turned on)
<yuriy> so there is no graphical way to report a KDE bug in launchpad
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> on the whole I'm happy having it point to bugs.kde.org, since most of our bugs should be upstream issues
<yuriy> I want to make a Kubuntu version of that page, but it'll be command line stuff and other more complicated procedures like saving the kcrash file and attaching it
<LaserJock> Riddell: did you sync openbabel for Kalzium?
<Riddell> LaserJock: mm hmm
<LaserJock> Riddell: ok, so is it going to dep on it or Recommends?
<LaserJock> Riddell:  I was just chatting with Avogadro people and they mentioned it
<Riddell> LaserJock: depends
<LaserJock> Riddell: ok thanks. I'll have to make sure the other openbabel dependent apps work out
<yuriy> wow writing wiki pages is a lot of work. props to nixternal
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-30
<nixternal> Riddell and seele: ya, the date on the wiki I made up for the meeting...next Wednesday at 22:00 UTC works for me
<jjesse> wwo i haven't looked at anything kde or kubntu releated all week :(
 * Hobbsee kicks tasque, and nixternal
<jjesse> can i kick nixternal as well?
<jjesse> what for btw
<Hobbsee> it's misbehaving
<jjesse> ah bummer
<nixternal> Hobbsee: what is it doing?
<nixternal> remember, you are using prealpha software too :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: saying "reloading tasks" forever.
<jjesse> !info tasque
<ubottu> Package tasque does not exist in hardy
<nixternal> I would do a new SVN snapshot, but Novell said no
<jjesse> what is tasque?
<Hobbsee> awww
<Hobbsee> (why does it matter waht they say?)
<nixternal> actually, when I get some time, I will try a new svn snapshot of it
<nixternal> screw them
<nixternal> it is free software for christs sake
<nixternal> they said they didn't want Ubuntu newbs crying because it is broken
<nixternal> or maybe that was jcastro :p
<Hobbsee> tis broken anyway, so...
<nixternal> so quit cryin' n00b :P
 * nixternal runs and hides really freakin' fast
 * jjesse waits for pointy stick of doom
 * Hobbsee skewers nixternal with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™, and withdraws her +1
<nixternal> shoot, I am waiting for more
 * nixternal hugs Hobbsee :)
 * Hobbsee puts a -1 instead.
<nixternal> omg, you have a damn small TM next to the DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nixternal> you have absolutely gone mad :)
 * Hobbsee adds a comment:  "people from microsoft with a love of vista iwll only compromise the ubuntu archives, he should be stripped of all upload powers"
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> gone mad?  i was mad long ago...
<nixternal> I need to work on my Debian NM stuff one of these days
<jjesse> hrmm i should probablly go to bed
<jjesse> but i don't want to
<nixternal> did you see the helo crash today?
<jjesse> nope, in columbus ohio
<jjesse> so i missed it
<jjesse> pretty crazy they had to clsoe the emergency room
<jjesse> plus the 7-9 floors
<jjesse> which is pediatrics
<nixternal> ya, I was at the Billy Goat Tavern when they showed it
<jjesse> labor and deliver was redirected as well
<jjesse> so some ladies were in labor in the grand rapids community college gym
<jjesse> :)
<nixternal> nice
<jjesse> installation of windows xp professinal will finish in 19 minutes :)
<jjesse> ok heading to bed... that download will suck the rest of this hotel's bandwidth the rest of the night
<Hobbsee> jjesse: traitor.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: you're taking after that other one.
<nixternal> who is our Kubuntu Community Manager? Are you still doing that Hobbsee, or are you totally on the dark side now? :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: er, not me.  i'm not sure we have one.
<nixternal> did you used to be it at one point?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<nixternal> thought so
<nixternal> kdebase-runtime 4.0.80 uploading
<nixternal> 51mb
<nixternal> oh wow
<nixternal> apachelogger: you and czessi aren't doing hardy kde4.1 beta 1 packages are you?
<nixternal> if so, I will be done with them tomorrow
<nixternal> I love how debuild doesn't catch a missing , nor does pbuilder, but as soon as you upload it dies
<Hobbsee> pbuilder doesnt?
<nixternal> no it didn't...it built out just fine
<Riddell> hi cartman!
<cartman> lo Riddell
 * cartman goes to update his erc config to autojoin
<Riddell> cartman: how are your .deb making skills coming along?
<cartman> Riddell: nothing so far, I am at work coding Ada, waiting for KDE 4.1 ;)
<cartman> my Ada skills are improving though! :)
<Riddell> cartman: are you using intrepid?
<cartman> yup
<cartman> bleeding edge it is
<cartman> but this is Ubuntu + KDE4 packs
<cartman> pulls lots of gnome stuff with dist-upgrade :(
<cartman> Riddell: is there a way to completely remove gnome stuff? Hopefully with one command? :-)
<cartman> or shall I install KUbuntu 8.04 from scratch
<Riddell> I imagine apt-get remove libgtk2.0-0 would do it
<cartman> would remove Firefox too, humpf
<Riddell> can't have things both ways
<cartman> true
<nareshov> or maybe run tasksel and uncheck ubunutu-desktop and check kubuntu-desktop
<nareshov> (or kubuntu-kde4-desktop?)
<cartman> nareshov: let me try that
<Riddell> package review needed! http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/indi/
<stdin> Riddell: your diff.gz contains the top level makefile
<stdin> indi-0.5/src/cfitsio/Makefile
<Tonio_> hi there
<stdin> hey-ho Tonio_
<Riddell> stdin: anything else?
<stdin> testing install/remove now
<jtechdna> So is kdebase-workspace-data gone in 4.1 now?
<Riddell> no
<jtechdna> Oh, then I guess a few files moved around
<stdin> Riddell: everything else looks good to me :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I couldn't see you at the hotel to say you good bye :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: good time going back ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, no problems, even found a nice beach http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/2522717184/
<Riddell> stdin: thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe cool :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: no, just daily builds :P
<emonkey> apachelogger, have you finished the 4.1 packages?
<apachelogger> no, Xand3rs fault!
<Tm_T> mmmmgh, time to move to a new home, see you in the other side ->
<emonkey> apachelogger, you fool, didn't you do it self?
<emonkey> :P
<nosrednaekim> bye Tm_T
<apachelogger> emonkey: meh
<cartman> ok installing KUbuntu from scratch was way easier :)
<cartman> Riddell: time to kick kdebase-runtime :-)
<nosrednaekim> cartman: you tried grabbing it from within ubuntu?
<cartman> nosrednaekim: what do you mean?
<nosrednaekim> you said "installing kubuntu from scratch"
<cartman> I did install Ubuntu first
<cartman> then get KDE4 packages
<cartman> but it left lotsa gnome programs around
<Riddell> cartman: just did so
<cartman> Riddell: you rock!
<hunger> Does kde upgrade from hardy->intrepid yet? Last time I checked the upgrade using aptitude kdelibs was held back by kdelibs4c2a (which was conflicting with kdebase-kio-plugins).
<hunger> THat is kde3...
<Riddell> it's in heavy flux
<Riddell> kde 4 is being uploaded, but I can't upload various parts of it yet
<hunger> Riddell: Yes, I notice:-) I am waiting for a good moment to jump into the update-mess;-)
<Riddell> I doubt now is a good time, you'll end up with kde4libs but no apps
<hunger> So far none of the debs I really do care about are updated, so I am in a hurry.
<Riddell> hunger: on the plus side, decibel is one of the packages that has successfully passed main review :)
<hunger> Riddell: Well, I don't mind writing bugreports;-)
<hunger> Thanks for the effort!
<hunger> Riddell: I am subscribed to all decibel related issues, so I am up to date.
<hunger> Which version of telepathy will be supported in intrepid?
<hunger> Just so that I know what I need to update decibel to;-)
<Riddell> seems to be 0.3.3
<Riddell> currently
<hunger> Riddell: The spec is at version 0.17.6 at this time...
<hunger> Riddell: They do not increment the so version for binary compatible changes like changing parameters and stuff like that.
<hunger> That is fine for the GLib void* magic the telepathy guys do, but does not port to C++.
<hunger> So the spec version number would help me a lot, considering that there is no way to find out which telepathy CMs are compatible with decibel...
 * hunger thinks that he will have to fork the telepathy spec to get it into a state acceptable for KDE usage.
<Riddell> you'd need to ask on #ubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> that's where the telepathy team are supposed to be
<hunger> Riddell: Thanks.
<davmor2> Riddell: is there a spec's page yet for intrepid like there was for hardy?
<nosrednaekim> davmor2: congrats on your membership :)
<davmor2> nosrednaekim: It happened a while ago but thanks :)
<hunger> Riddell: What troubles me is that the answer to the telepathy-spec question will probably be "whichever happens to be used by the CMs".
<Riddell> davmor2: our one is https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSPragueSpecs, no idea about non-Kubuntu ones though
<Riddell> hunger: CMs?
<hunger> Riddell: connection managers: The stuff in the telepathy-* debs.
<Riddell> nixternal: meeting on fridge?
<nosrednaekim> davmor2: ah... I took your blog post to mean you just got approved :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSPragueSpecs | Back to merging! | Meeting Wednesday 4th 22:00UTC
<DreadKnight> hello
<davmor2> no I just set my planet feed so I can spam planet ubuntu ;)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<DreadKnight> i'm willing to help out with 4.1, but i'm no MOTU atm, need a mentor as well
<nosrednaekim> with humongous PNG heads XD
<davmor2> :D
<nosrednaekim> davmor2: it freaked ^_^
<nosrednaekim> *freaked my mom out
<davmor2> nosrednaekim: I used memaker before for a quick avatar but the app must of resized the png itself  so I just assumed it created an avatar sized png which I now know it doesn't :)
<nixternal> Riddell: adding the meeting now
<nixternal> we said next Wednesday at 22:00 right?
<Riddell> yep
<nixternal> added
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<LaserJock> Riddell: I had a quick look at your openbabel MIR, just one correction, openbabel does install some binaries
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: as you know, default is not a per entry command; it is used like this: default #number_of_entry. What should be the expected behaviour when deleting the default entry? should default be deleted or should the next entry be the default (since the previous default entry got deleted)?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: if default is not specified then it is the first item, correct?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: yes
<seele> then if the default is deleted, i think we should reset it to be the first entry
<seele> this makes sense because we are using radio buttons that cannot be deselected
<Artemis_Fowl> delete it or set it to 0 (aka the first entry)?
<Artemis_Fowl> visually it makes n difference
<Artemis_Fowl> no*
<Artemis_Fowl> but internally it does
<seele> might as well just set it to 0
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<seele> it is the same thing, but at least the UI matches the config file more literally
<Artemis_Fowl> what about moving entries? should defauult follow the entries?
<seele> so if they go in and edit it by hand, it will make sense.  not everyone knows how every little grub option works
<seele> yes, if the entry exists and it is default, if you move it down or up, it should remain default
<seele> the only conditions the default changes are when 1) the user selectes a different default or 2) the default entry is deleted and default is reset to 0
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<seele> so i guess a better way of putting it is that default is tied to the item and not the position
<Artemis_Fowl> last thing for today: you know about the automagic thing, right?
<seele> mmm.. i guess not, i'm not sure what you mean
<Artemis_Fowl> in the debian-based distros like kubuntu, some entries (the distro specific entries) are within the automagic kernel list
<Artemis_Fowl> so when the kernel updates
<Artemis_Fowl> the script update-grub
<Artemis_Fowl> updates the kernels to reflect the newly installed kernel
<seele> ok
<Artemis_Fowl> moving or deleting entries that are within a AUTOMAGIC kernel list may affect it.
<seele> affect it as in it wont be able to update or it will break?
<Artemis_Fowl> eg if you move the last protected entry down then the entry that was previously down will be considered to be automagic protected. which is not right
<seele> oh my
<seele> hmm
<Artemis_Fowl> how should the user be informed about this?
<seele> i guess my question would be if you would want to edit the automagic entries then
<seele> if we should let users move them?
<Artemis_Fowl> i suppose moving them internally should be allowed (eg the first protected entry should be allows to become second). but if the move would "break" the list then prompt the user to pick an action
<Artemis_Fowl> allowed*
<Artemis_Fowl> actions that pop into my mind are:
<seele> is it just position that is important or everything?
<seele> if we protect position, can users still safely edit other options (at least until they are rewritten with update-grub?)
<Artemis_Fowl> position
<seele> what happens now if you edit grub config by hand and move things around?
<Artemis_Fowl> entries go like packets. their attributes always follow them
<Artemis_Fowl> it depends on how much you would like to destroy your system :) what exactly do you mean?
<seele> hmm.. i think you answered my question "bad things happen"
<seele> so basically no one reorders entries in grub because it will break?
<seele> or do they remove the automagic flags?
<seele> or do they rewrite their grub config when they do an update?
<Artemis_Fowl> I would say that nobody reorders automagic protected entries. not that it will break, however
<Artemis_Fowl> actually when I say protected I mean that these entries
<Artemis_Fowl> are between some special comments of the type: "###AUTOMAGIC LIST"
<Artemis_Fowl> ###END OF AUTOMAGIC LIST
<Artemis_Fowl> like this
<seele> so is it reasonable to prevent reordering of automagic entries or is it something that people will want to do?
<Artemis_Fowl> what the app does is save the number of entries that are between these comments
<Artemis_Fowl> I don't think many people would like to mess with such stuff. but what if they would like? I don't think preventing them from doing so would be very nice
<seele> right
<seele> the problem is, we need to prevent users from doing something destructive
<Artemis_Fowl> look
<seele> maybe i dont understand the option enough to know what could be done safely and how not to break anything
<Artemis_Fowl> I could prevent something like this internally. for example if someone moves the last protected entry down, I could make the aytomagic list one slot smaller so that the entry that took the place of the previously protected entry is no longer protected
<Artemis_Fowl> hmm
<Artemis_Fowl> that's hard to conceive
<seele> when update-grub runs again will that be OK?
<Artemis_Fowl> yes. but since the entry is no longer protected, it will receive no updates
<seele> or will it add another entry to make up for the one moved out of automagic?
<Artemis_Fowl> dunno exactly
<seele> hmm.. so the kernel could be removed but the entry stays in the list?
<Artemis_Fowl> yes
<seele> yeah, that would be bad
<Artemis_Fowl> very bad. but that's why a warning dialog when moving automagic stuff would be good
<seele> yes, but again, were only telling them something bad could happen when we should prevent it :-/
<Artemis_Fowl> so what's the conclusion?
 * seele wonders if this was one of the things that prevented mhb from writing a grub config
<seele> mhb: ping
<seele> i really dont like the idea of allowing the user to do something potentially destructive.. such as keeping a kernel entry in a list when the kernel could not exist
<seele> but i dont have any better ideas either
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<seele> are other Linux and Windows installations included in automagic or only packaged kernels?
<Artemis_Fowl> the latter only
<seele> and there can only be one set of automagif flags?  you cant have ### begin/end automagic ### \n Some other OS \n ### begin/end more automagic###?
<Artemis_Fowl> i am not 100% sure but I think that only one set can be available
<seele> so our options are 1) don't let users move automagic entries or 2) let users move automagic entries (warn them) but with potentially destructive results?
<seele> or is there a 3rd option?
<seele> Riddell: ping
<Artemis_Fowl> as I see it these are the only 2 options
<seele> i'm leaning towards option 1 because i dont like the idea of letting uses make mistakes.  we can always add a "feature" later if we figure out how to let them move items without causing errors
<Artemis_Fowl> fine
<seele> now i guess, how to represent that in the UI?
<seele> are all the entries above the second level title automagic?
<seele> you know.. this really sucks because if you have a straight kubuntu box then you can't really reorder anything, can you?
<seele> or can you reorder within the automagic flags?
<Artemis_Fowl> i can make it enable moving within automagic
<Artemis_Fowl> but prevent the user when he is about to break something
<Artemis_Fowl> prevent=disable the move button(s) that should not be used
<seele> right
<Artemis_Fowl> or would it be better to use a message box?
<Artemis_Fowl> with more details
<seele> i wonder if that will be confusing because youll have one list but the top items can only be moved within a certain direction and the bottom items the same
<seele> if they can't move an item down or up then they shouldnt be able to click the button
<seele> but i think we will need to have a message in the dialog explaining some of the rules some how.. this is getting confusing
<seele> we can't use two lists because the default option applied between the two lists
<nixternal> how come there is a circle dep with kdebase-workspace depending on Amarok?
<seele> but then you have move controls which only apply to half the list
<nixternal> ya, that might get answered in here :p
 * nixternal heads to the correct channel for that question
<seele> hehe
 * Artemis_Fowl has to go...
<seele> ok.. maybe we can talk about this more this weekend or next week
<Artemis_Fowl> I'll see what I can do. i am pretty busy with my exams this month.
<seele> ok.  good luck with your exams
<nixternal> kdebase-workspace building after a ton of tweaking, and I am sure I will have to tweak some more...if not, boy did I get lucky :)
<nixternal> Riddell: you were not joking the other day when you said there would be a lot of work with creating these 4.1 beta 1 packages
<bastian> nixternal: any progress?
<bastian> hi
<nixternal> OculusAquilae: ya, completing kdebase-workspace now
<OculusAquilae> cool
<nixternal> not even 50% complete I don't think
<nixternal> I was hoping to have everything done today, but I don't think that will happen...I should at least have the base KDE 4.1 Beta 1 complete though
<nixternal> job interview yesterday took up most of my day...that and walking around with the Ubuntu Chicago folks downtown Chicago hitting up pubs as we walked past them didn't help either :)
<OculusAquilae> :)
<nixternal> I think I walked about a total of 5 miles yesterday....now my feet and hips are sore as all hell
<OculusAquilae> understandable :)
<nixternal> need to get some decent walking shoes
<seele> nixternal: i know UIUC is out in corn land, but how far is it from chicago?
<nixternal> 3 hours
<seele> wow
<nixternal> and that is with a bit of speeding
<seele> that's really BFE
<nixternal> you think
<nixternal> manchicken lives down there
<nixternal> what's at UIUC besides a wonderful horticulture department? :)
<nixternal> I guess their computer labs are quite nice as well
<seele> yeah
<nixternal> unfortunately, UIUC breeds some whack jobs that end up trying to blow up buildings or do campus shootings
<nixternal> you looking at UIUC for finishing up your schooling?
<seele> mm.. i dont know about how seriously now that i know it is 3 hours from civilization
<nixternal> hahaha
<seele> one of the researchers there who does open source AND usability there contacted me
<nixternal> seele: check out UI@Chicago
<nixternal> they have some decent computer stuff, so does IIT...What about MIT?
<seele> and unfortunately UIUC has a 2 year residency requirement.. while most schools only have 2 semester requirement for graduate school
<nixternal> damn, 2 years? that is nuts
<seele> i dont know anyone at MIT and i think all the open source stuff is engineering and not cultural or desktop-oriented
<seele> UC@Irvine seems to be another lead, but I haven't contacted any researchers there yet
<seele> besides that, i dont have any other leads
<jcastro> U of Michigan has a UI program, I hear it's excellent.
<nixternal> do what my cousin did so she could go to U of Michigan....have a bill sent to a family member...that proves residency :)
<seele> jcastro: does UM have an open source lab too?
<nixternal> seele: yes they do
<jcastro> I am not sure
<nixternal> but jcastro would know way more about that
<nixternal> or not :)
<seele> jcastro: my problem is finding both HCI and OSS at the same place and someone to study under
<nixternal> they were here for some security event and were talking about their opensource labs
<jcastro> greg-g is a CS guy there, he would know (he's usually in -bugs)
<nixternal> or #ubuntu-us-mi :)
<seele> all of the interdisc HCI programs i know of dont have an interest in open source
<seele> the ones who do are computer engineering which i can't do since i'm not a software developer
<nixternal> seele: I told him to join here for a couple of minutes
<seele> hah, thanks
 * greg-g waves
<nixternal> there he is
<nixternal> greg-g: say hello to seele!
 * seele waves to greg-g 
<greg-g> hello seele
<nixternal> she has some questions she would like to ask you...first, who is your father and what does he do </arnold voice>
<seele> we were just discussing graduate school and i was wondering if U-Mich has an open source lab?
<seele> i know they do some HCI, but i think it is in the CS department
<seele> haha
<greg-g> HCI is actually in my school, the School of Information
<greg-g> separate from the EE/CS department
<seele> oh nice, an iSchool
<nixternal> GO BLUE!!!
<greg-g> and, open source lab, you know, I don't know of one
<seele> does anyone do open source there?
<seele> ah, bummer
<nixternal> jcastro: ya, I said go glue!
<seele> that's been my problem, i can't find anyone researching open source at the same place as HCI
<nixternal> seele: start it up for them then :)
<greg-g> well, as with much academia there is a good amount of it all over the place.  Our course management software (where you turn in homework, get annoucncments etc, like blackboard/webct)
<greg-g> is open source (was distracted, I'm at a coffee shop)
<greg-g> and developed in house with various partners around the world
<seele> yeah, but using it and researching it are two different things
<greg-g> right right
<seele> nixternal: yikes.. UIUC is closer to indianapolis than chicago?
<greg-g> the iSchool also has an incentive centered design specialization
<seele> nixternal: that place scares me.  it's like a suburban LA.  SPRAAAAAWL
<seele> hmm..
<seele> greg-g: thanks for the info
<greg-g> ICD == the study of getting people to do stuff. they look at things like wikipedia/OSS
<greg-g> you looking for a MS or PhD?
<seele> PhD, i already finished my master's
<seele> i applied locally to study health informatics and realised too late that i dont care enough to do that
<seele> i do enough health informatics in my day job
<greg-g> ahh, right on, well then, I would recommend the School of Information for that, there is a ton of room for finding/studying what you are particularly interested in, and if it is OSS, there are resources there to help
<greg-g> gotcha
<nixternal> seele: ya, Indy is a horrible place...I don't like it either
<greg-g> well, time to head out, if you have any more questions, don't hesitate to ask, i'm in #ubuntu-us-mi and #ubuntu-bugs when I'm on.
<nixternal> seele: 2 hours from UIUC to Chicago
<nixternal> 136 miles
<nixternal> greg-g: thanks homeskillet :)
<nixternal> GO BLUE!!!
<greg-g> w00t!
 * seele wonders if residency extends to the UI school system or a specific institution
<seele> isn't that tornado country?
<seele> maybe i should look in california, lol
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nosrednaekim> why not the east coast?
<nixternal> seele: this whole area is tornado country
<nixternal> we have been under tornado watch for the better part of the day so far
<nixternal> the first round of storms have already blown through, but it is hot and muggy now, so I know the severe weather will be back later
<nixternal> seele: haven't you watched the news? California gets tornados as well now :P
<seele> nixternal: but at least it's warm!
<LaserJock> nixternal: not around here, just dust storms :(
<nixternal> seele: good point
<nixternal> LaserJock: that's because where you live, there is nothing but the bunny ranch, and for some reason God keeps going around it :P
 * seele sighs.. i should have done this last summer
<seele> i guess i wasn't prepared to move from maryland yet tho
<LaserJock> nixternal: there's more than that, there are several bunny ranches
<LaserJock> ;-)
<nixternal> seele: I know that exact same feeling :)
<nixternal> LaserJock: hahaha
<nixternal> I can't believe how rich that guy is that owns the moonlight...that is ridiculous
<LaserJock> one just got shut down the other day, can't remember why
<nixternal> roaches
<nixternal> haha
<LaserJock> the owner wasn't paying taxes or some such
<nixternal> go figure
<nixternal> legalized pimps not paying their taxes
<LaserJock> yeah, you can do anything you want here, as long as you pay the taxes
<nixternal> I can't believe people are that hard up that they will pay a $1,000 for that
<LaserJock> pretty sad
<LaserJock> and they're in the worst places
<nixternal> I am in the wrong line of business if I can make $20k a day and not do anything to earn it
<LaserJock> the big one close is next to the landfill out in the desert
<nixternal> perfect place for such a garbage facility
<LaserJock> I suppose, at least it's illegal in town
<LaserJock> it's hard enough  showing people around as it is
<nixternal> probably like a pin ball machine trying to stay away from the ranches
<LaserJock> well, I try to avoid the video stores, clubs, and "novelty" shops on the main drag
<nixternal> we don't have that garbage here in Chicago...we just have pubs and more pubs :)
<nixternal> and pizza joints in between
<nixternal> and superdawgs and portillos
<nixternal> can't forget those 2...the staples of my diet :)
<gnuton> Hi there
<nosrednaekim> hey gnuton
<gnuton> :)
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/235121 <-I'm a bit confused about what the person in comment 9 is asking me to do, could anyone clarify?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235121 in kubuntu-meta "kubuntu-desktop missing "KDE" in description" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<nosrednaekim> JontheEchidna: Daniel Holbach?
<JontheEchidna> Yes, what sponsor request is he talking about?
<nosrednaekim> I think he is talking to Ridell..
<nosrednaekim> :P
<nosrednaekim> the other jonathon
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> Well, bbl
<DreadKnight> so what has been decided for 8.10 about the package manager?
<DreadKnight> kpolicykit or shaman2?
<nosrednaekim> our own adept I think...
<DreadKnight> bad choice
<DreadKnight> :\
<DreadKnight> if so
<DreadKnight> do you guys have sound at all in dragonplayer?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I get cound
<nosrednaekim> *sound
<DreadKnight> i'm having issues with it for month...
<DreadKnight> months*... ffs... because of phonon thingy i guess
 * nixternal kicks kdebase-workspace right square in the arse!
<JontheEchidna> you show that package who's boss!
<nixternal> right now it is the boss :)
<nixternal> I hate my desktop
<nixternal> it just freezes whenever the CPU gets a little stress, and the temps are actually very low using the Zalman
<nixternal> build temps might max out around 50c
<JontheEchidna> My desktop has a huge fracking fan that kicks in whenever the cpu gets a little stress
 * JontheEchidna haets proprietary power supplies
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-31
<daskreech> wheee $.1
<daskreech> 4.1
<JontheEchidna> you had my hopes. up I even apt-get updated and it said I had upgradable packages. :(
<JontheEchidna> But still the only 4.1 packages available are kdelibs and kdebase
<daskreech> ok maybe I'm delusional
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> Instead I get stupid upgradable openoffice packages :(
<daskreech> I have Oo.o 3
<JontheEchidna> 2.4.1~rc1
<JontheEchidna> Well actually, 2.4.0
<JontheEchidna> I'm upgrading to 2.4.1 rc1
<dbglt> with the recent update
<dbglt> The following packages are BROKEN:
<dbglt>   openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb openoffice.org-l10n-en-za
<JontheEchidna> I just uninstalled those, thank goodness
<dbglt> JontheEchidna: it wants to install thunderbird for some bizzare reason
<JontheEchidna> o.O
<JontheEchidna> I didn't need them anyway since I don't need a South African English dictionary
<JontheEchidna> or a british english one
<dbglt> I need an Australian one
<dbglt> UK one is close
<JontheEchidna> Those are some pretty big packages too
<dbglt> why the hell does it want to install thunderbird?
<JontheEchidna> No clue, maybe one of the language packs is depending on thunderbird incorrectly
<dbglt> Remove the following packages:
<dbglt> language-pack-en, language-pack-en-base, language-support-en, language-support-translations-en, openoffice.org-help-en-gg,
<dbglt>  Install the following packages:
<dbglt> ,thunderbird [2.0.0.14+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy-updates, hardy-security)]
<dbglt> JontheEchidna: do I need those language packs?
<JontheEchidna> Yes
<dbglt> JontheEchidna: that's the suggested solution...
<dbglt> hrm
<JontheEchidna> I've run into a bug where opening file dialog in any GTK app cause it to segfault
<JontheEchidna> and some webpages in firefox do the same thing
<JontheEchidna> Maybe it's gtk-qt-engine + half upgraded KDE...
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, it's gtk-qt-engine
<daskreech> So what did I miss while 4.1 crashed? :)
<daskreech> :-D
<daskreech> There is a Gnome Theme for KDE4?
<santiago-ve> hey guys... a quick question before going to sleep... when merging packages... which one should i use?... DaD or MoM?
<Arby> mhb: I've just merged jockey trunk with jockey-kde and merged my branch in as discussed the other day
<Arby> mhb: could you take a look when you get a minute to check all is ok
<Arby> mhb: also I have some ideas to discuss regarding the aboutdata whenever you have a minute
<mhb> Arby: hi
<mhb> seele: I'll be here for around 5 hours, if you wanted something from me
<mhb> Arby: still around?
 * mhb wishes he had his laptop
<Arby>  mhb: back
<Arby> mhb: there is a file called /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/jockey-0.3.3.egg-info
<Arby> that contain much of the metadata required for aboutdata
<Arby> mhb: is that a reasonable thing to rely on to extract the information.?
<Arby> to save having to hard code it, which is bad
<Arby> mhb: also, I've converted the icon loading to KIcon(name) as discussed
<Arby> not uploaded yet though
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> Arby: I'm not familiar with an .egg file...
<Arby> neither am I but it seems to contain the right info, and it exists in the installed version of jockey in my system
<Arby> so it seems safe to expect it to be there to me
<Arby> but I wanted another opinion
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> the problem is, can we always access it?
<Arby> I think so
<mhb> suppose jockey-kde was on a Fedora system and the path changed, are you still able to access it?
<Arby> ok I see your point
<Arby> back to the drawing board then
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> GNOME also does have those About windows, right<
<mhb> ?
<Arby> don't know, I assume so
<mhb> hmm, jockey does not, it seems
<Arby> is there a geneeric way to do this?
<Arby> it doesn't seem like a new problem
<Arby> hmm, system-config-printer just has it coded directly as I did before
<mhb> hmm , can't you just somehow omit the data?
<mhb> to me it seems silly that every application has to have those
<Arby> the root of the problem is that KCmdLineArgs seems to need it
<Arby> I could pass it to KCmdLineArgs directly but that just displaces the problem
<Arby> sorry that's ambiguous, I could pass the content of aboutData to KCmdLineArgs directly as individual variables
<Arby> but as I said that just moves the problem
<Arby> (back in ~15 min)
<mhb> right
<mhb> see you then
<mornfall> Whee.
<seele> mhb: ah, i wanted you to be part of the kgrubeditor confersation i was hvaing with artemis yesterday, but i think we got everything resolved
<seele> mhb: automagic is going to be a problem
<sime> Does anyone kwow what happened to pyuic4 in the python-qt4 packages?
<nosrednaekim> it was moved to the -dev IIRC
<sime> it doesn't appear to be in there.
<sime> 4.3.3-2ubntu-2
<nosrednaekim> ok, i'll do some dpkg searching.
<nosrednaekim> pyqt4-dev-tools
<nosrednaekim> is the package
<jeroen-> strange updates today
<jeroen-> adept wants to remove some language packages and install thunderbird. together with a lot of openoffice stuff.
<jeroen-> apt-get update/upgrade just wants to hold the OOo updates back, but wants nothing to remove or install!?
<jeroen-> so apt-get seems ok, but adept not
<jeroen-> whats up?
<jeroen-> oh wait, thats because adept doea a dist-upgrade
<jeroen-> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<jeroen->   language-support-nl language-support-translations-nl openoffice.org-help-nl openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb
<jeroen->   openoffice.org-l10n-en-za openoffice.org-l10n-nl
<sime> nosrednaekim: thanks, that was it. I can never remember that package name. *-devel should be enough.
<jeroen-> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<jeroen->   gimp-help-en thunderbird thunderbird-locale-en-gb
<jeroen-> The following packages will be upgraded:
<jeroen->   dpkg dpkg-dev dselect initramfs-tools libntfs-3g23 libparted1.7-1 libpolkit-gnome0 ntfs-3g openoffice.org .........etc.......
<mhb> seele: it always has been
<apachelogger> nixternal: where is beta1?
<nosrednaekim> Awol
<smarter> :D
<fabo> Riddell: funny, i found Qt4.4 in launchpad but not in package.ubuntu.com
<fabo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libqtgui4&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<smarter> PUC is not up to date
<fabo> so known bug :)
<DreadKnight> are we there yet? xD
<apachelogger> where?
<apachelogger> bugland?
 * apachelogger shouts kde-nightly-qt and wonders why everyone @ linuxtag looks at him
<DreadKnight> um... not bugland :D
<DreadKnight> kde4.1beta :D
<nixternal> apachelogger: working on them...a lot of work getting them ready
<nixternal> there are just so many dependency changes between 4.0 and 4.1...it is crazy
<nixternal> making sure none of the files are missing, and making sure it installs, and making sure it runs, and making sure it crashes only your system :P
<nosrednaekim> its ok nixternal... take your time :)
<nixternal> ya, I am not just gonna toss packages out there if they don't work...testing them all first, even if it is a beta
<DreadKnight> nixternal: we appreciate your work :D
 * nixternal finally has kdebase-workspace building correctly
<smarter> nixternal: w00t!
<nixternal> I had lintian errors out the whazoo
<DreadKnight> yey :D
<nixternal> can you put unstable packages into a ppa or do they have to be ubuntuized?
<DreadKnight> nixternal: so what's the point of the ppa then? :D
<DreadKnight> you can just upload stuff to a branch then...
<DreadKnight> ppa packages don't need to be approved if that's what you mean
<nixternal> hrmm, Riddell will pciutils-dev work for kdebase instead of libpci-dev?
<nixternal> I am not to sure I want to place the new pciutils package into the Hardy PPA
<nixternal> DreadKnight: I know they don't need to be approved, but you can't upload a package to a PPA if the changelog has the release set to unstable
<nixternal> actually, I know pciutils-dev will work (I think)
<DreadKnight> hmm
<nixternal> I have been building kde4 trunk on hardy, and there is no libpci-dev, only pciutils-dev
<DreadKnight> nixternal: http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:dhkWxttiLjQJ:groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.devel.release/browse_thread/thread/f1f2c72322144a9d+libpci+pciutils&hl=ro&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=ro&client=firefox-a
<jpds> where can I grab the lastest kde.mk for KDE4?
<jpds> nixternal: maybe you know?^ it's for vorian's package (about to upload)
<nixternal> any of the 4.0.4 packages
<jpds> I was afraid of that..
<nixternal> Riddell: check your kdebase package in Intrepid...something tells me you grabbed a bad tarball, as the 01_ patch has already been applied upstream in the tarball I grabbed from ktown
 * nixternal builds kdebase
<nixternal> go apps go!
<nixternal> hey, if I am working today, then you all are working today!!!
<nixternal> nobody passed on a request for time off to me at all for this weekend :p
<DreadKnight> :)
<nixternal> god I love the planet.ubuntu.com
<DreadKnight> me too
<jpds> nixternal: I think I may have set -ops off
 * vorian waves
<vorian> jpds: which package?
<jpds> vorian: k9copy, it's okay, but it still goes to /usr/lib/kde4
<vorian> rrrr
<jpds> vorian: is that for the package, or re: planet ubuntu?
<vorian> well, I can't really comment on the planet you know ;)
<nixternal> jpds: ahh, if you are doing k9copy for intrepid, you will also need to change the current k9copy to become something like k9copy-kde3...but I don't know 100% how the old kde3 packages are going
<vorian> I can do that :)
<jpds> nixternal: Ri.ddell said to replace.
<vorian> ah, nevermind
<nixternal> are we getting rid of everything kde3 then?
 * nixternal hopes not
<jpds> Think so
<jpds> vorian: you can still update it!
<vorian> roger that
<jpds> vorian: poke me when you're done and I'll upload ASAP
<vorian> jpds: which one?
<jpds> vorian: k9copy
<vorian> original? k9copy > k9copy-kde3?
 * vorian is suddenly confused
<jpds> replace the kde3 with the kde4 on revu
<vorian> so drop the -kde4 then
<jpds> yeaj
<jpds> err, s/j/h/
<vorian> werd
<vorian> :)
<vorian> jpds: update the debian/cdbs as well, or leave it as is?
<jpds> vorian: yeah, that's what I was asking n1x.ternal
<vorian> I'll pull then from the -members ppa
<vorian> or not ...
<vorian> alrighty jpds, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=k9copy
 * jpds downloads
<jpds> vorian: DEB_CMAKE_PREFIX = /usr/lib/kde4
<vorian> oops
<vorian> where can I find a package with 4.0.4 mojo for cdbs?
<vorian> nixternal: ^  :P
<nixternal> any of them
<nixternal> if you are going to intrepid, you don't want to use those files
<JontheEchidna> If I am correct the base packages for 4.1 are now in the kubuntu-members kde4 ppa now?
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace-bin depends on x11-server-utils but apt can't find that package
<JontheEchidna> Well, the 4.1 package in the ppa anyway
<nixternal> just noticed that, but it builds
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: they are not complete, the ones in PPA
<nixternal> if you grab them, plan on using KDE 3 for a while :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'm in virtual terminals 1-3 with irssi at the moment
 * JontheEchidna is stoopid
<JontheEchidna> command line isn't that bad, though
<JontheEchidna> It's nice and fast, for one thign
<JontheEchidna> would it be safe to use the dpkg --ignore-depends on the deb?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> if you install what is there, none of your kde4 apps will work
<JontheEchidna> yes, I know that. I have already installed it all and kdebase-workspace is gone
<JontheEchidna> I probably should have mentioned that I'm trying to get kdebase-workspace back :P
<nixternal> remove the ppa and then purge kdebase-workspace, then rm -rf ~/.kde4
<JontheEchidna> k, thanks
<JontheEchidna> brb
<mustela> not too pester and i imagine this questions get asked a lot but ... what's the ETA for kde 4.1 beta packages?
<DreadKnight> :)
<DreadKnight> eager to try it out myself
<mustela> DreadKnight: my other laptop runs debian and the packages from experimental are awesome! :)
<DreadKnight> cool
<mustela> 4.1 beta > 4.0.3 :D
<DreadKnight> i run 4.0.4
<DreadKnight> openSuse supports kde4 pretty well it seems
<mustela> yup
<mustela> fedora does too for that matter ... but not as well as opensuse but they've got a ton of kde devs though ... but this is off-topic here :)
<DreadKnight> :)
<DreadKnight> daskreech: welmcome :)
<DreadKnight> welcome*
<cartman> Riddell: lo, any update on KDE 4.1 on intrepid?
<daskreech> Hey DreadKnight how are you doing?
<cartman> I finally succeeded installing KUbuntu on my MacBookPro
<daskreech> you keep popping up :)
<DreadKnight> daskreech: hehe
<DreadKnight> eager to try out 4.1beta :D
<DreadKnight> what about  you daskreech?
<daskreech> sI'm on it now
 * mustela would be shocked if debian releases on time as they could be the first distro to ship 4.1 
<daskreech> They currently have some debate as to if it should be included or not
<daskreech> THough they will probably ship CDs with Gnome as default in any case
<mustela> daskreech: yup cd1 is gnome not kde ;)
<mustela> daskreech: the kde 4.1 beta packages in experimental are sweet though
<daskreech> Yeah I know. I'm on the Suse Live CD and though it's driving me nuts I'm still booting into it
<daskreech> All the new features adn new bugs are pretty exciting :)
 * daskreech finds Google nicely broken
<DreadKnight> xD
<daskreech> Though that's fixed in trunk already
<DreadKnight> daskreech: do you have sound on dragonplayer?
<DreadKnight> in*
<daskreech> DreadKnight: Where?
<daskreech> on my install no
<daskreech> onthe Live cd yes
<DreadKnight> anywhere xD
<DreadKnight> sound not working for me in dragonplayer for months...
<daskreech> I can't get it sorted on my install but thats cause I chose not to install phonon
<DreadKnight> :D
<DreadKnight> i got my popcorn now.. i'm gonna watch some movie... need to waste some time :-)
<DreadKnight> bbl
<daskreech> ok
<daskreech> DreadKnight: Get popkorn It's nicer ;-)
<DreadKnight> daskreech: indeed :D cheers!
<nixternal> just put up a new kdebase-workspace
<nixternal> hopefully this will squash some dep issues
<jjesse_> wow is freenode having problems?
<jjesse_> on trrillian i'm gettting no user list and its taking forever to join channels
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> now I have a weird mix of 4.0.80 and 4.0.4
<nixternal> that's cuz the packages are not complete
<JontheEchidna> but at least I have a working desktop environment with wobbly windows
<nixternal> hehe
<JontheEchidna> :D
<nixternal> at least you got that much...I have a bit of a dependency issue going on here....just cleaned out the cache, gonna check again
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that was a pain to get through
<JontheEchidna> I remember back in the mid 90s when I'd want to play flash games on the linux computers my dad administrated
<JontheEchidna> Or maybe more like the late 90s
<jjesse_> is there something going on w/ irc?
<JontheEchidna> That was my first experience with dependencies
<JontheEchidna> and they have haunted me ever since
<nixternal> jjesse_: freenode is a flake today it seems
<jjesse_> its wierd i have joined some channels, but not showing any users and other issues
<jjesse_> i have no idea whats going on
<daskreech> jjesse_: I got lag with joining chans as well
<jjesse> i'm not getting al ist of users either
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: Nothing like installing Redhat and then driving over to someone's house to get some RPMS driving a few hours home to find out that they have dependencies
<daskreech> Ahmm Think I'll go back next week and get those
<cartman> what did you guys install to get a usable KDE4.1 wobblyness? :)
<jjesse> thanks for the info
<jjesse> daskreech that would suck to have to drive back :)
<daskreech> jjesse: Maybe you have that info squashed ?
<jjesse> daskreech: i don't, i can't even do tab completion for users
<JontheEchidna> cartman you don't want to install just yet
<JontheEchidna> unless you are man enough to face... dependency hell!
<JontheEchidna> and a potentially broken system
<cartman> JontheEchidna: I did install Kubuntu on MacBookPro :P
<cartman> thats man enough
<JontheEchidna> heh
<daskreech> jjesse: hmm that's strange. that's only happened to me once
<cartman> though I'll wait indeed
<cartman> :)
<JontheEchidna> I added the ppa used for the gutsy kde4 packages
<JontheEchidna> and upgraded
<daskreech> #kde-mac :)
<JontheEchidna> then I removed the last traces of kdebase-workspace and reinstalled 4.0.4's kdebase-workspace
<JontheEchidna> kwin-kde4 4.0.80 stayed behind and I achieved wobbliness
<cartman> ah :)
<cartman> hope this makes it to alpha1
<nixternal> alrighty, heading out for some food and to chill a bit...I shall return to complete kde 4.1 beta 1 packages
<JontheEchidna> k, thanks for the work you've done so far. I'm happy. :)
<nixternal> oh, and you will get happier :)
<JontheEchidna> yes, dolphin + tabs ftw
<nixternal> kdebase-kde4 is up now, so konsole-kde4 and the main apps (konqi) are updated
<JontheEchidna> but you would recommend waiting still?
<cartman> nixternal: yay but isn't the name is kdebase now ?
<nixternal> just shhhhh, don't tell the world because I don't want them bitching when I destroy their computers :)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<nixternal> cartman: we can't do that in hardy
<cartman> I care about intrepid ;)
<cartman> bleeder edge
<JontheEchidna> so is the kdebase-workspace dependency issue resolved now?
<nixternal> well I am not working on the kde4 packages in intrepid, I am backporting for the hardy users
<cartman> nixternal: remember you, from pko, good work
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: do you remember what the dep issue was? I forgot
<JontheEchidna> x11-server-utils
<JontheEchidna> no such package
<nixternal> ya, removed those
<nixternal> was it complaining when you tried to install?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<smarter_> ksmserver conflicts with kdebase-workspace-data
<daskreech> wait
<daskreech> dolphin has tabs?
<JontheEchidna> Heh, here we are bogging down nixternal with more work
<JontheEchidna> daskreech: in 4.1, yes
<smarter> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.0.80-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop', which is also in package ksmserver
<nixternal> oooh, that would suck
 * daskreech implodes 
<daskreech> ok so I need konversation back
<daskreech>  KOnversation has no code but has icons
<daskreech> That sucketh
<JontheEchidna> heh, yeah
<JontheEchidna> when I originally updated to these packages all I could do was log in to failsafe
<daskreech> I'm so torn :(
<daskreech> I wanna update to 4.1 but I wanna test the 4.0.5 packages as well
<JontheEchidna> the change log is smaller this time between 4.0.4
<DreadKnight> do you guys ever get to see any change log in adept?
<JontheEchidna> not recently
<DreadKnight> in synaptic it works. but never in adept...
<JontheEchidna> it always 404's
<DreadKnight> yeah
<DreadKnight> my kdm-kde4 looks like crap..
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: Hmm
<daskreech> Sounds like something to dig into
<daskreech> can't be that hard to fix
<smarter> http://cli-apps.org/content/show.php/lchangelog?content=71530 << a little script I made some time ago to check changelog of installed packages
<daskreech> there is a KDE4 Adept port going on right ?
<JontheEchidna> DreadKnight: Mine too
<JontheEchidna> blue background?
<DreadKnight> JontheEchidna: erm... even worse..
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> mine is entirely blue
<DreadKnight> daskreech: hope they'll just use shaman 2, way better than adept and synaptic, nicer gui, policykit as backend soon and using qt4 already
<DreadKnight> JontheEchidna: heh... that would be nice ... mine makes teeth hurt
 * daskreech likes adept
<DreadKnight> daskreech: me too, but shaman2 is way better in every way xD
<DreadKnight> imho
<mustela> hopefully packagekit's apt backend will become fully funtionally and the qt port gets finished
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: Konqueror-kde4 is looking for kdebase-data instead of the kde4 counterpart
<DreadKnight> it's the same thing like with kaffeine / dragonplayer (or not xD )
<DreadKnight> what's the PPA for 4.1 btw?
<JontheEchidna> the same one used for gutsy KDE4 backports
<JontheEchidna> It's in the 4.0.3 release announcement at kubuntu.org
<DreadKnight> guessed so
<mustela> DreadKnight: but as far as i can it's uninstallable at the moment
<DreadKnight> https://edge.launchpad.net/kde4-backports
<mustela> kdebase-runtime-data-common poops out
<DreadKnight> mustela: oh
<JontheEchidna> you can override that error, if it's pooping about trying to install files in other packages
<mustela> JontheEchidna: how?
<JontheEchidna> dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/debname
<DreadKnight> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4
<DreadKnight> hmm
<JontheEchidna> but... proceed with caution
<JontheEchidna> queue ominous *dun dun dun*
<JontheEchidna> <3 kwin compositing
<JontheEchidna> maybe I'll boot into my intrepid partition and see if 4.1 packages are done there...
<JontheEchidna> oh shi- plasma is missing
<JontheEchidna> I wonder what I did this time
<JontheEchidna> oh, dpkg never finished setting up plamsa
<JontheEchidna> brb, rebooting
<DreadKnight> i added the ppa, but kdebase-workspace-bin is marked for removal... not good :\
<DreadKnight> should i proceed anyway or what? xD
<JontheEchidna> proceeding will cause you not to be able to login to KDE4
<DreadKnight> =)
<mustela> oh those ppa 4.1 packages let me without a working kde ... not surprised ;)
<JontheEchidna> same here
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace was probalby removed
<daskreech> DreadKnight: I'll look at shaman then
<DreadKnight> daskreech: well, v2 with policykit not ready yet... so only usable on archlinux distro; anyway...
<DreadKnight> do so :-)
<DreadKnight> daskreech: official site http://shaman.iskrembilen.com/site/
 * daskreech fights off memories of WOW
<mustela> i think i'll wait for the official announcement before trying to break my kde again ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-01
<DreadKnight> daskreech: lol
<DreadKnight> that's rather sad actually xD
<daskreech> Hey
<daskreech> I loved being a shaman
<DreadKnight> :D
<DreadKnight> now it seems that konqueror-kde4 doesn't want to upgrade... oh well
<daskreech> well mine crashes everytime I press back
<daskreech> I don't like this CD :(
<DreadKnight> that arora qt/webkit browser is very nice already
<daskreech> I just need it to havea plugin system then have stumbleupon ported to it and I'll care
<daskreech> though
<daskreech> hopefully I can use KHTML :)
<DreadKnight> stumbleupon seems interesting :)
<daskreech> It's the awesomeness
<DreadKnight> :F
<DreadKnight> :D
<daskreech> and they poopoo safari so .. hopefully we learn from that :)
<DreadKnight> 4.1 doesn't installs atm xD
<DreadKnight> i love the new crash window so far :-)
 * nosrednaekim refrains from repeating what every other 4.1 hopee is asking
<daskreech> nosrednaekim: is it here yet?
<nosrednaekim> gaaah! :)
<JontheEchidna> Haha, the packages work now
<JontheEchidna> nice...
<daskreech> ^_^
<daskreech> nosrednaekim: is it here yet?
<DreadKnight> JontheEchidna: they don't work for me... dependency issues
<JontheEchidna> Somehow I got through it all
<nosrednaekim> apparently not :P
<daskreech> ;-)
<DreadKnight> who is a motu or packager around here?
<DreadKnight> does it needs my 'error logs' ?
<DreadKnight> trying to help as i can :-)
<JontheEchidna> I package stuff
<DreadKnight> not sure how you manage installing it all xD
<JontheEchidna> me either
<DreadKnight> ţi putea să porniţi 'apt-get -f install' pentru a corecta acestea.
<DreadKnight> Următoarele pachete au dependenţe neîndeplinite:
<DreadKnight>   ksysguard-kde4: Depinde: kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 dar nu este instalat
<DreadKnight>                   Depinde: libplasma2 dar nu este instalat
<DreadKnight> E: Dependenţe neîndeplinite. Încercaţi să folosiţi -f.
<DreadKnight> can't really set konsole to english ... no languages list displayed... heh
<daskreech> !paste
<DreadKnight> when there are more lines :P
<JontheEchidna> It's depending on kdebase-workspace-libs4+5, but that package won't be installed?
<JontheEchidna> Is that what the translation is?
<DreadKnight> JontheEchidna: that and libplasma2
<JontheEchidna> what happens if you try "sudo apt-get install libplasma2"
<DreadKnight> tried that already
<JontheEchidna> what does libplasma2 complain about?
<DreadKnight> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/m45596e4c
<DreadKnight> so libplasma2 depends on kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.0.80-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa2)
<JontheEchidna> will that install ok?
<DreadKnight> kde-workspace-data is in comflict with libplasma1
<DreadKnight> kdebase*
<DreadKnight> conflict*
<JontheEchidna> Tried removing libplasma1?
<JontheEchidna> libplasma2 will be replacing it so it'd be going away anyway
<DreadKnight> it doesn't automatically removes, it upgrades i think
<DreadKnight> hehe
<DreadKnight> ok.. i'll try...
<DreadKnight> so libplasma1 is marked for upgrade, libplasma2 for installation if i recall ...
<JontheEchidna> what is libplasma1 trying to upgrade to
<DreadKnight> i cant really manage to remove libplasma1 from konsole
<DreadKnight> get the "use apt-get -f install" msg on and on
<DreadKnight> ksysguard-kde4 is broken..
<DreadKnight> JontheEchidna: now libplasma1 is marked for removal it seems
<JontheEchidna> oh right, I had a bit of trouble with that too
<JontheEchidna> ksysguard-kde4 wanted ksysguardd-kde4 too
<JontheEchidna> (note the extra d)
<DreadKnight> i know about it
<JontheEchidna> now how did I deal with that
<DreadKnight> konsole is so damn useless when upgrading for quite some time.. can't manage to install new packages when upgrading (as dependencies) with it
<JontheEchidna> could I see the error message for ksysguard?
<DreadKnight> adept gives error when preparing upgrade for kdebase-workspace-bin...
<DreadKnight> ksysguard-kde4 depends on kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 and libplasma2
<JontheEchidna> Ok
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get remove libplasma1
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-data
<JontheEchidna> That will remove libplasma1 and upgrade kdebase-workspace-data
<JontheEchidna> you can then upgrade libplasma2
<JontheEchidna> and that other kdebase-workspace one
<DreadKnight> im trying
<DreadKnight> ok... this is stupid
<DreadKnight> ok, i'm on my way so far
 * daskreech crosses his fingers and legs
<JontheEchidna> I have snow on my desktop :o
<daskreech> You keep your desk by an open window?
<DreadKnight> JontheEchidna: i got the ksmserver error when trying to install kdebase-workspace-data
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<gribelu> hmm? konqueror-kde4: Depends: kdebase-data (>= 4:4.0.80-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa2) but 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2 is installed.
<JontheEchidna> ^most likely nixternal forgot to change it to kdebase-data-kde4
<gribelu> damn it
<DreadKnight> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.0.80-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop', which is also in package ksmserver
<DreadKnight> ...
<DreadKnight> same error as that dude smarter had
<DreadKnight> shouldn't there be a session manager for kde4? :-)
<DreadKnight> ksmserver-kde4 xD
<DreadKnight> JontheEchidna: help xD
<JontheEchidna> uh
<DreadKnight> ksmserver issue :D
<JontheEchidna> yeah, you could override dpkg and overwrite that file
 * DreadKnight is a noob
<JontheEchidna> I don't know if you want to though
<JontheEchidna> because that's probably why I don't have a way to log in to KDE through the gui
<DreadKnight> lol
<DreadKnight> this needs to be taken care of
<JontheEchidna> Hopefully nxiternal will return soon...
<DreadKnight> yeah
<DreadKnight> after a good night sleep :D
<DreadKnight> JontheEchidna: how do you select the session when logging in without GUI ?
<JontheEchidna> you would press crtl alt f1 to get you to a terminal
<JontheEchidna> log in
<JontheEchidna> then run startx
<JontheEchidna> or startkde
<DreadKnight> well, the problem when i do that is that i end up in kde3 (with startx)
<DreadKnight> hmm
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
<nosrednaekim> hey... are the packages in?
<JontheEchidna> sorta
<JontheEchidna> I got lucky and forced them into submission, but you're looking at serious problems trying to install them
<nosrednaekim> GOOD!
 * DaSkreech has decided
 * nosrednaekim goes to get them
<DaSkreech> I will wait till post 4.0.5 to install 4.1
<nosrednaekim> JontheEchidna:  the kde4 ppa, right?
<JontheEchidna> right, the same one we used for Gutsy kde4 packages
<nosrednaekim> ok... removing all my old kde4 packages
<nosrednaekim> that should smooth things
<DreadKnight> nosrednaekim: erm... my actuall problem is with a package used in kde3 as well i think
<nosrednaekim> well, we shall see
 * DreadKnight wishes you luck
<DreadKnight> nosrednaekim: how do you manage to remove all kde4 packages in a simple matter?
<nosrednaekim> DreadKnight: well, its not fool proof, but I searched "kde4" in adept, unchecked installabale packages and then removed in one swipe
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: You know you can filter on installed packages right ?
<DreadKnight> you would do more damage removing the base libraryes from the start
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: thats what I mean...
<nosrednaekim> DreadKnight: true
<nosrednaekim> yep... I see the problem
<nosrednaekim> konqueror-kde4:
<nosrednaekim>   Depends: kdebase-data (>=4:4.0.80-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa2) but 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7 is to be installed
<nosrednaekim> something wrong with that konqueror package
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's depending on the kde3 package instead of the kde4 one
<DreadKnight> that's one problem
<nosrednaekim> I gotta force it in :P
<nosrednaekim> the PPA's are awful slow though
<nosrednaekim> I'm going to DL overnight.
<nosrednaekim> later...
<fale> hello
<DreadKnight> any packager alive?
<DreadKnight> guess not
<fale> DreadKnight: are you still guessing about when kde4.1beta will be ready?
 * Hobbsee is vaguely alive, but doesn't do much kde stuff anymore
<DreadKnight> fale: it's pretty much done; i'm guessing in less than 24h everything will be setled down :-)
<fale> Hobbsee: I took the right one, before :D
<fale> DreadKnight: I think the right thing to do is be calm and as soon as the devs will have the packages will write a news on kubuntu.org
<fale> DreadKnight: and if you don't ask they will use less time to create the packages ;)
<DreadKnight> fale: we're ... not on the same wave it seems
<fale> DreadKnight: maybe
<DreadKnight> Hobbsee: so you can take care of an dependency issue on 4.1beta by any chance? a typing error rather..
 * DaSkreech pokes Hobbsee with the stiKK
<DreadKnight> :D
 * Hobbsee pokes DaSkreech back
<DreadKnight> poke ... mon
<DaSkreech> How are you Hobbsee ?
<DaSkreech> other than perforated?
<Hobbsee> dealing with some merges, finally
<DaSkreech> hi manchicken
<manchicken> Howdy
<DaSkreech> how are you?
<mornfall> Brekeke.
<DaSkreech> Hi mornfall
<mornfall> Morgen.
<nixternal> oi
<nixternal> oi
<mornfall> yuriy: I have pushed a bunch of changes to Adept (and libept as well).
<DaSkreech> :-D
 * DaSkreech loves the adept
 * nixternal loves the beer
<nixternal> fixed kdebase and kdebase-workspace (workspace is finish up the builds right now)
 * nixternal beds
 * DaSkreech throws nixternal some (insert nixternal's shameful wants here)
<nixternal> more beer?
<DaSkreech> cd pub
<DaSkreech> more beer
<nixternal> if I get 1 more "any word on the kde4.1 packages" I am going to explode
<DaSkreech> how about bytes ?
<nixternal> I keep telling people, Word is in Microsoft, leave me alone :)
<DaSkreech> Werd
<DaSkreech> :-)
<nixternal> I will work on finishing the rest of them tomorrow, or today, whatever the heck it is
<DaSkreech> as long as they come out before 4.0.5
<nixternal> by about a day
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<nixternal> there is a ton of work between 4.0.4 and 4.0.80
<DaSkreech> So people can break the computer nicely
<nixternal> everything, and I mean everything, has pretty much changed everywhere
<DaSkreech> then go back to 4.0 and get a nice update
<DaSkreech> I know it's grand isn't it? :)
<nixternal> cdbs, control, *.install, *.installgen, patches/, rules, and then some
<DaSkreech> Well
<DaSkreech> not for you
<DaSkreech> but ... for !nixternal
<nixternal> it isn't to bad actually, I am just tired of the impatient
<nixternal> tomorrow if anyone wants to help, speak up and we will work out some sharing love...but be warned, there is an ass ton to be done
<nixternal> the rest should be fairly easy, but kdebase* was a pita
<DaSkreech> I don't have a ton of ass :(
<nixternal> I feel like it
 * DaSkreech hugs nixternal 
<nixternal> I went out to my brothers house...he had a bonfire for the kids, so we cooked some hotdogs, smores, and then some...drink, drank, drunk
<nixternal> I needed to get out..or risk blowing up my laptop
<DaSkreech> Food and Liquor
<nixternal> man, I never realised just how good a smore really is
<nixternal> or a hotdog over an open fire
<nixternal> oh well...I am going to bed for real this time
<nixternal> g'nite
<DaSkreech> night
<Gnuton> hi
<uga> anyone can tell why there are two separate ssh2 lib packages?
<uga> libssh-2, and libssh2-1
<uga> one says "A tiny C ssh library" and the other "ssh2 client-side library", but I believe both are same stuff
<kuroryuu> uga: ones more compact?
<uga> could be, I wonder why they don't point to the project urls or something =(
<uga> or have in the name libtinyssh or so
<uga> the "-1" doesn't really help
<kuroryuu> uga: apt-cache show libssh-2
<uga> uh-oh... so the -1 isn't coming from the standard repos?
<uga> thanks, that may explain
<uga> kuroryuu: is there a way to ask apt-cache what repository it found the package in?
<kuroryuu> uga: says in the show output
<kuroryuu> both are in universe apparently
<uga> yes, it's confusing. I wonder if it's related to the later ssl changes
<uga> kuroryuu: hehe, I think I figured out =)
<uga> libssh-2, if I'm not wrong, is SSH
<uga> while libssh2-1, SSH2
<kuroryuu> I think they're just different implementations
<kuroryuu> the libssh-2 website says it's version 0.2
<uga> yes, and it never mentions ssh2
<kuroryuu> on the site it also says ssh1 is supported, but disabled by default or somesuch
<uga> kuroryuu: "current release changes" SSH-1 support (disabled by default)
<uga> lol
<uga> yes
<uga> it sounds like I need libssh2-1 pack
<uga> thanks
<uga> ah no, silly
<uga> the same url says "SSH2 and SSH1 protocol compliant"
<uga> kuroryuu: I think I'll go nuts =)
<kuroryuu> uga: sounds like a plan, lol
<uga> maybe I should ask in #ubuntu-devel? =)
<kuroryuu> wouldn't hurt
<uga> kuroryuu:
<uga> [11:43] <pusling> uga: the first one is libssh2 soname1 and the other one is libssh soname2
<uga> [11:43] <pusling> uga: I guess you should blame the upstreams of those two difeferent projects for choosing so similar names ;)
<uga> ubuntu-devel guys are clueless, and not too friendly I'd say ;)
<uga> they pointed me to leave and go debian, when I pasted some debian urls
<uga> (becuase packages.ubuntu.com is down)
<uga> the packages were inherited from debian
<uga> thankfully #kde-devel guys are friendlier ;)
<kuroryuu> yeah
<uga> it seem they are two separate projects with unfortuantely too similar names
<Hobbsee> uga: you can't really blame them for not being there on a weekend, surely.
<uga> no, I was blaming them for inviting me to leave the channel and go #debian ;)
<uga> without even checking the packages I was referring to belong to ubuntu
<uga> what could I do if packages.ubuntu.com is down ;)
<Hobbsee> uga: you were lucky to get an answer at all.  anyone could be giving out answers.
<Hobbsee> uga: that guy happens to be a contributor to universe.  only.
<uga> heh
<kuroryuu> well if the packages are straight from debian you could ask in #debian, just don't mention ubuntu, lol, they hate that
<Hobbsee> uga: it's unwise to blame an entire team on one guy's response, *especially* if you have no idea if he's actually involved in the project or not.
<uga> ok ok ok =)
<Hobbsee> uga: unless you want to get attributed as "just another clueless user shooting his mouth off"
<Hobbsee> or something
<uga> Hobbsee: oh, that'd be a nicer adjective than one gets from debian devels at least =)
<kuroryuu> one of the reasons I always liked gentoo better than debian though was this exact issue
<kuroryuu> portage had better package names
<uga> hey, but debian always releases new packages earlier
<uga> see kdelibs5 already there!
<kuroryuu> before portage you mean?
<uga> yps
<uga> yups
<uga> I doubt you'll find kdelibs_5_ in portage
<uga> maybe 4, but 5... =)
<kuroryuu> portage builds from source, all you need is an ebuild and the moment it's released onto an ftp site somewhere you can install
<uga> kuroryuu: lol, you aren't getting it
<kuroryuu> apparently not, lol
<uga> kdelibs5 in debian/kubuntu == kdelibs_4_ in gentoo =)
<uga> stupid naming conventions in debian ;)
<kuroryuu> ah, I see
<kuroryuu> haven't really been paying as much attention to gentoo lately
<uga> gentoo uses logical naming. it's kde4 so kdelibs_4
<uga> but debian uses so versions, which is version 5
<kuroryuu> I see
<uga> that confuses a lot of users when they claim sometimes they installed kde5 =)
<kuroryuu> lmao
<kuroryuu> I love debian so, but I always have problems with their package naming, not to mention a lot of the apt commands are a bit cryptic at times
<kuroryuu> in gentoo, emerge to install, emerge -s to search package name, emerge -S to search package description, emerge -u to update :P
<kuroryuu> and the basic search lists version numbers, haven't figured out how to just get version numbers in apt without all the extra info they slap into apt-cache show
<kuroryuu> besides grep Version :P lol
<uga> heh
<kuroryuu> is there a way to customize apt-cache search's output?
<harolddong> when are the 4.1 beta packages going to be available?
<seezer> harolddong: don't ask that or nixternal will eat you :)
<wolfger> ... didn't we just get that update the other day?
<nosrednaekim> whhooo! that konqueror-kde4 dep problem was fixed thanks whoever did that :P
 * jussi01 should go report a konq-kde4 bug sometime... been a bit lazy recently though
<nosrednaekim> jussi01: today is bug day IIRC
<nosrednaekim> fo konqueror
<jussi01> nosrednaekim: oh really? perhaps I should go tell them to fix the fact that kde4 konq doesnt open the full path in konsole when you hit f4
<jussi01> nosrednaekim: can you confirm that for me?
<nosrednaekim> nope
<nosrednaekim> I just uninstalled all of 4.0.3 in preparation for 4.1 :P
<jussi01> oh
<jussi01> ok then. anyone else around that can test/confirm?
<gribelu> jussi01: so what you mean is: open folder in konq -> hit f4 -> check path?
<jussi01> gribelu: correct
<gribelu> ya.. always goes to ~
<gribelu> at least for me
<jussi01> ok, Im off for a bit, Ill see answers when I get back
<gribelu> using 4.0.80 :p
<nosrednaekim> gribelu: from the PPA?
<gribelu> yes
<nosrednaekim> I'm try to get it now.... so awful slow :(
<gribelu> i had many dependency issues while installing
<gribelu> had to dpkg -i many of the packages
<gribelu> --force-all too :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<gribelu> then again i had kde 4.0.4 installed, and kde3
<gribelu> some packages install manuals in the same location as kde3
<santiago-ve> nixternal, ping
<nixternal> santiago-ve: pong?
<santiago-ve> nixternal, who's the person in charge of the website (kubuntu.org)
<santiago-ve> i wanna halp :p
<gnomefreak> santiago-ve: nixternal and or Riddell and or doc team
<DreadKnight> nixternal: i'm on 4.1b; had to remove ksmserver and home & root directories are sort of swapped/messed up...
<nixternal> santiago-ve: Riddell would be in charge, but ryanakca was doing all the work on the updates that I know of
<nixternal> DreadKnight: what's messed up about them?
<DreadKnight> nixternal: for example in the startmenu, when moving cursor over computer(places)/home, you get "/root" as description
<nixternal> cool
<DreadKnight> nixternal: clicking on it opens dolphin to some fake root folder that looks like a default user home folder...
<DreadKnight> the whole thing is bugged..
<DreadKnight> and i have no GUI login screen since i had to remove ksmserver xD
<nixternal> groovy
<DreadKnight> konversation reffused to work at first.. had to delete settings
<DreadKnight> and i can't manage to run warcraft3 for some reason xD
<DreadKnight> i wish konqueror-kde4 would get a seach engine box thingy like opensuse has... or firefox..
<nixternal> DreadKnight: do you know why you had to remove ksmserver?
<nixternal> DreadKnight: the url bar in konqi is that search box
<DreadKnight> nixternal: kdebase-workspace-data couldn't get installed or something... not sure
<DreadKnight> nixternal: http://pastebin.com/d510f429d
<DreadKnight> kdebase-workspace-bin actually
<DreadKnight> still not the same thing about konqueror :-( i doubt my mother or father would write google:.... in the address bar each time.. heh
<DreadKnight> i usually ctrl + L, then Tab and write ... and Enter
<nixternal> DreadKnight: you don't have to type google, just set the default search enging to google, and the bar becomes the same as a search bar
<nixternal> or you could do gg:foo
<DreadKnight> nixternal: hehe, was looking for the 'gg:' shortway
<DreadKnight> i also don't have icons for the categories from applications xD
<DreadKnight> oh well
<DreadKnight> nixternal: cool, i've managed to set that up; i got each option from the default search engine like 3 times.... heh
<nixternal> installing kubuntu-kde4-desktop now, then will do an update to see how it works and see what issues I get so I can fix them before going on to the other modules
<DreadKnight> cool
<gnuton> Hi there
<OculusAquilae> hi
<gnuton> hey OculusAquilae
<OculusAquilae> hi gnuton
 * OculusAquilae is looking on kubuntu.org to see if kde 4.1 beta packages are available
<bdgraue> do you guys really prefer ozone over oxygen?
<mhb> bdgraue: I think it
<mhb> it's an upstream issue
<bdgraue> mhb: upstream issue, what does that mean?
<OculusAquilae> bdgraue: that the KDE project prefers ozone?
<bdgraue> in trunk is oxyen not ozone
<OculusAquilae> bdgraue: wheree does kubuntu use ozone?
<bdgraue> i installed the ppa-packages and removed all kde4-configs and had ozone as default
<OculusAquilae> ppa-packages ? the 4.1 beta ones?
<bdgraue> yes
<OculusAquilae> where are they?
<bdgraue> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4
<OculusAquilae> bdgraue: any issues?
<bdgraue> there are not all packages made i think
<bdgraue> only rudimentary stuff
<maltedik> i spent some time at the kde-booth at linuxtag and there was no word shed about ozone
<OculusAquilae> any problems with it? compatibility with the old packages for games/edu?
<OculusAquilae> or are these deleted?
<bdgraue> i removed everything old before i installed the beta
<OculusAquilae> so I'll better wait until it is complete
<OculusAquilae> it's to risky for me because this is the only installation working atm
 * OculusAquilae doesn't want to destroy his only connection to the internet
<DreadKnight> i love the new krunner xD
<bdgraue> i like the idea, but i dont like the color of the icons
<bdgraue> some work to do i think
<DreadKnight> i don't manage to close kopete-kde4 and to launch warcraft3 xD
<DreadKnight> (some of the most scarry issues
<bdgraue> http://nuno-icons.com/images/estilo/imagefolders2.png  i like this one
<OculusAquilae> bdgraue: indeed
<DreadKnight> bdgraue: is that a mockup or what?
<bdgraue> yes it is
<DreadKnight> looks nice
<DreadKnight> one thing... i preffer a gap betwen the close button and the rest
<DreadKnight> less accidental closing xD
<JontheEchidna> That was a nice addition
<bdgraue> DreadKnight: tell that pinheiro ;)
<DreadKnight> :) i will
<DreadKnight> vista made the close button damn bigger xD
<JontheEchidna> ha, easier to hit accidentally
<bdgraue> vist what?
<DreadKnight> :>
<jjesse_> i see freenode is still having problems
<DreadKnight> aqua is somewhat silly too (from apple mac), most button round and coloured, i think color blind people can't even tell betwen the maximize and close button
<DreadKnight> *s
<jpds> jjesse_: such as?
<jjesse_> jpds: still having a very slow load on channel joins, not seeing any users in the user sesction and very very slow response from nickserv
<jjesse_> started at least for me on saturday
<jpds> hmm
<jjesse_> i tried to join #ubuntu-bugs 5 minutes ago and its not showing up
<Daskreech> MOrning
<jjesse_> morning dascreech
<jpds> jjesse_: well, I'm in 37 different channels... so, I can't tell.
<jjesse_> i'm seeing Daskreech now because i was on when he joined
<Daskreech> hi jjesse_ :)
<jjesse_> hello dascrekk
<jjesse_> dang it
<jjesse_> still having problems
<jjesse_> grumble
<jjesse_> hello dskreech
<jjesse_> this is frustrating, seems like i can only join this channel?
<Daskreech> I see you on 5 chans
<jjesse_> which 5?
<jjesse_> i don't see any but this
<Daskreech> Now you are on one
<jjesse_> this is frustrating
<jjesse_> gotta figure out what has changed since i used this last
<Daskreech> #kde-docs #ubuntu-doc #kubuntu-devel #Altiris #ubuntu-bugs
<Daskreech> those were the 5
<jjesse_> thanks
<jjesse_> ah that's better
<Daskreech> Still see you on only one :)
<Daskreech> Now I see you on nothing :)
<jjesse> mok fianlly figured it out
<jjesse> ok :)
<Daskreech> What was it?
<jjesse> i have no idea, something in the connection with trillian i think
 * apachelogger stumbles in
 * Daskreech catches apachelogger 
<apachelogger> aye, thx
<apachelogger> is beta1 released yet?
<apachelogger> apparently not
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Shhhhhh
<apachelogger> I am wondering whether I can release neon+kde before beta1 packages hit the hardy heron ;-)
 * Daskreech gets a pretty girl to hold up the handekerchief and drop it
 * Daskreech rusltes jjesse's hair
<jjesse> :)
<jjesse> hrmm vms are really killing this machine :(
<Daskreech> apt-get remove vrms
<jjesse> i wish can't due to work stuff being done on them
<Daskreech> on rms?
<jjesse> work stuff is being done on the vms
<Daskreech> Oh Vms
<Daskreech> I saw vrms
<Daskreech> I know he can be insistent but I couldn't see how he was killing your machine unless you were running KDE on Windows :)
<jjesse> :)
<jjesse> sorry bout that, yes virtual machines
<Daskreech> I have been thinking of getting one running
<Daskreech> I want the new VMware though
<Daskreech> don't know if it's being backported
<jjesse> vmware 6 or is there a newer one?
<Daskreech> There was a new release like 4 days after buntu shipped which had a huge update
<jjesse> ah
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm currently working on kdesudo kde4 fyi
<Daskreech> 8.10 might ship with 4.0.3 ?
<Daskreech> Tonio_: do you find that the sudo doesn't know about KDE4 binaries?
<Tonio_> Daskreech: that'll change once kde4 is in /usr/
<Tonio_> Daskreech: atm it is possible to export the PATH in your /etc/environment
<Daskreech> I know it's just the path
<Tonio_> Daskreech: so as kde4 is going in /usr for intrepid, that's not an issue ;)
<nixternal> howdy Tonio_!
<Tonio_> hey nixternal
<Daskreech> Tonio_: plus the path also has doubled separators :)
<nixternal> Tonio_: I CC'd you on my core-dev app thinking you had uploaded some of my main crack in the past..hope I was correct in including you and I apologize if I included you and you didn't upload any of my main crack :)
<nixternal> ok, I set kdebase-bin-kde4 to conflict with konqueror-kde4 << ${source:Version}
<nixternal> so that should fix the current kdebase-kde4 stuff
<nixternal> as for the kwin-kde4 stuff, I renamed kwin-kde4 to kde-window-manager and made it conflict|replace with kwin-kde4, and also made the 2 new lib packages to conflict with kwin-kde4
<nixternal> so that should fix those problems
<jjesse> wow sounds crayz ;)
<jjesse> crazy
<nixternal> ya, I am trying to take everything from the Intrepid packages, but the Intrepid packages overwrite anything remotely related to KDE, so we can't have that in Hardy
<jjesse> wow
<jjesse> out to buy groceryies so i can  eat the rest of the week
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> Mez: nothing's more awesome than a nice icecream cluster @ a fair :D
 * Daskreech throws popcorn at DreadKnight 
<DreadKnight> lol
<DreadKnight> hey
<DreadKnight> :-)
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿does anyone care about firefox 3's ugly tabs under kubuntu's kde theme-ization?
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿kubuntu applies the current kde style to GTK+ applications. when it comes to firefox 3, web page tabs are drawn in a broken manner.
<apachelogger> *thumbs up*
<gnuton> Hi
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-25
<astromme> Riddell: iirc it has gone from playground -> kdereview -> extragear which means it is nearing a reelase
<astromme> oh jebus... I thought I was at the bottom of my quassel backlog, guess not
 * astromme was referring to the googledata akonadi resources
 * Hobbsee grins evilly
<ScottK> neversfelde: Can you join #debian-qt-kde on IFTC?  They want to discuss your application for svn access.
<ScottK> It looks like boost1.38 is what we are aiming for for Karmic.  It'd be really helpful to get a volunteer to test build Qt/KDE stuff against 1.38  and see if it works.
<Mamarok> ScottK: ask eagles...
 * Mamarok hides
 * ScottK doesn't want it that bad.
<Mamarok> he managed to screw up his installation by compiling KDE from trunk, but actually only part of it because he was too lazy to read *all* the documentation on techbase...
<ScottK> Well obviously he didn't screw it up badly enough as he got back online.
<vishalrao> question: im trying to include oxygen style inside qtcurve style so that i can render oxygen progress bar inside qtcurve. how do i indicate in cmake file that qtcurve.so depends/links to oxygen.so ?
<Riddell> vishalrao: we're at a conference, #kde-devel probably know better
<Riddell> koffice 2.0 uploaded to karmic
<Riddell> jaunty compiling
<fabo> Riddell: any plan for Qt 4.5.1 in jaunty-backports ?
<ScottK> fabo: No.
<ScottK> Last time we backported Qt (In Hardy) it didn't go well.
<fabo> ScottK: no as no plan or no as forget it ? :)
<ScottK> No as in no, we don't plan on doing it.
<ScottK> If someone were to figure out how to test is sufficiently to convince me it's reasonably safe, I think we could configure it.
<ScottK> I doubt anyone is up to the required level of effort.
<Riddell> it would require all the phonon stuff to be changed back
<ScottK> That too.
<fabo> it started as a request from danimo about qt creator backport
<fabo> dunno, if it worths the effort
<Riddell> fabo:
<Riddell> fabo: it's from https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<Riddell> it's in rather
<fabo> I take a look, thks.
<JontheEchidna> I did backport my Qt merge from before Riddell did the Phonon stuff
<JontheEchidna> I think it'd only be a matter of testing
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: is that the one in  ?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: is that the one in  ~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental ?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> groovy
<JontheEchidna> I also copied it over to the new experimental, so KDE 4.2.85 users will have it too
<JontheEchidna> oh, wait, you said kubuntu-ppa/experimental
 * JontheEchidna is still sleepy
<jarle> I have decided to stop using experimental ppa, after removing the experimental software source, what will I need to downgrade to the stable pacakages of the installed programs?
<Mamarok> jarle: ... that might be quite tricky to acheive, do you have a separate /home partition?
<Mamarok> jarle: there is no downgrade option so far
<Mamarok> jarle: go to #kubuntu for support though
<jarle> Mamarok: I do have a seperate /home partition. I enabled experimental ppa only to be able to install latest amarok, however it only crashed on me and launchpad apparently did not want any bug reports for experimental pacakages, so I do not want to run experimental anymore...
<Mamarok> jarle: you didn't install something else than Amarok beta then?
<Mamarok> jarle: btw, bug reports go to bugs,kde,org for Amarok beta :)
<jarle> Mamarok: a lot of other KDE packages was automatically updated to the version found on the ppa rep, when I did "apt-get upgrade"
<Mamarok> jarle: then you will have to reinstall I fear, downgrading is too complicated
<Mamarok> jarle: when enabling repos outside the current release, you should choose manually what you want to install
<Mamarok> jarle: but you can very well keep 4.2.3, it's bugfixing stuff so it doesn't hurt
<jarle> Mamarok: after enabling experimental ppa, it's not easy keeping it from updating other packages when you once in a while do a "apt-get upgrade" :(
<Mamarok> jarle: yes, it is: choose and install only the packages you want, then disable the PPA
<Mamarok> but again, jarle, that does not belong here but in #kubuntu
<jarle> Mamarok: thnx, as long as I'm able to revert to the old version of amarok I'll be fine
<neversfelde> ScottK: my application for svn access?
<Nightrose> Riddell: JontheEchidna: still no luck with amarok 2.1 beta 2? final tagging is only a few days away and I am not going to release final without kubuntu packages - would really be nice to get that sorted out - anyone else I can bug while you are busy?
<Nightrose> or anything else I can do to help?
<neversfelde> Nightrose: 2:2.0.96mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu1 isn't that beta2?
<Nightrose> neversfelde: it is but it crashes on startup
<Nightrose> unusable
<neversfelde> it is in karmic, but I have not tested it
<Nightrose> (at least on jaunty)
<seele> will the icecast streams open up soon? there is supposed to be a kde session in 5 minutes
<seele> can't hear anything on the icecast
<seele> lame
<Riddell> seele: sebas is just showing 4.3 to people currently
<ScottK> neversfelde: Sorry.  Mixed up my irc nics.
<neversfelde> ScottK: ok :)
<seele> Riddell: i doubt the audio is going to improve once he starts saying something important
<ScottK> He's pretty soft spoken.
<seele> are there room irc channels?
<Riddell> seele: no, there's #ubuntu-devel-summit and gobby docs for sessions with specs (not this one)
<seele> who is talking now? agateau?
<Riddell> seele: you can hear?
<seele> Riddell: yes, the audio somehow improved
<seele> when sebas was giving his presentation it was very muffled and i couldnt understand him
<seele> doh.. audio cut out
<Riddell> lame :(
<seele> what was the final resolution?
<seele> anyone else having trouble connecting to the gobby server?
<yuriy> most of us here are having trouble connecting to any server most of the time
<seele> what is the name of the document?
<yuriy> seele: kubuntu-karmic-development
<seele> yuriy: thanks
<seele> did you guys every find the kpackagekit dude?
<seele> * threading issue
<seele> * a few areas for ui improvement
<ScottK> seele: Can you here.
<ScottK> here/hear?
<seele> the kpackagekit guys got the report, i dont know how much they will be fixing
<seele> and i only reviewed the upgrade dialog not the entire applications
<seele> yes
<seele> oh ow
<Tonio_> hey seele !! we miss you here :'(
<seele> Tonio_: i'm sorry i cant be there :(
<Tonio_> seele: I know :)
<seele> we DO customize it
<seele> we've customized our panel and desktop widgets for optimal defaults
<kwwii> right
<rgreening> yeah
<seele> council decision
<rgreening> o/
<yuriy> but the overall look is regular KDE - we  don't have our own branding like SUSE's green for example
<kwwii> but we have had our own wallpapers and such in the past
<seele> sure
<kwwii> and window deco, style, etc
<seele> man.. this is hard.. people not in uds have no idea about my comments heh
<seele> yes
<rgreening> :)
<seele> we *do* create use cases for descision making
<seele> argh
 * seele waves her hands and yells really loud
<maco> seele, are you listening to us jabbering over here?
<yuriy> seele: I think the question was have we written up use cases specifically for quassel so we can make this decision
<seele> yuriy: ah. my response was "we created use cases to discuss whether or not we should use quassel, and if so, what needs to change"
<txwikinger_work> Anything exciting going on at UDS?
<Mamarok> txwikinger_work: work, I guess
<Mamarok> as usual
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: UDS dinner 8pm in foyer | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | Sync/Merges: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html | Be careful whilst packaging | Transitions: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/rgreening/KarmicPhononPackages and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ScottKitterman/Libplasma-Dev
<Riddell>  UDS dinner 8pm in foyer
 * txwikinger_work wants dinner too
<Riddell> they eat tea late in this country, I'm hungry already
<Riddell> txwikinger_work: setting default browser to Arora was not greeted with universal dislike
<Riddell> infact it had quite a lot of like
<ryanakca> Riddell: Is there any reason why *not* to put it as default , apart form it not being the KDE default?
<freeflying> Riddell: got any place for dinner?
<txwikinger_work> Riddell: I have never seen Arora
<Riddell> freeflying: yes we are going out with albert from KDE, meet 8pm in the foyer to go into town
<txwikinger_work> Does it at least take less resources?
<Riddell> ryanakca: kwallet, ad block, some people like their extensions, doesn't fit in with kde proxy settings, stuff like that
 * txwikinger_work would like to see some lightweight apps
<Riddell> txwikinger_work: yes
<ryanakca> Riddell:
<txwikinger_work> It is ridiculous.. I am getting a 16GB workstation now at work, because everything is so slow with 1GB
<ryanakca> s/$/Ah, I see/g
<smarter> Riddell: adblock is currently being developed and will hopefully be merged for the next release
<smarter> concerning kwallet, that might be something I should do :]
 * smarter adds it somewhere in his todo list
<seele> hmm.. is it possible to talk about bluetooth sometime this week too? it seems to still be pretty unreliable
<apachelogger> salut!
<Mamarok> salut apachelogger !
<Mamarok> comment va?
<apachelogger> ca va
<apachelogger> so, I suppose everyone is at UDS by now?
 * jussi01 waves to apachelogger
 * apachelogger would consider that a perfect time to break all of gnome
<Riddell> seele: maybe in the QA session, but I doubt we have the manpower to do much about it
<jussi01> Hrm, anyone seen this kind of thing before? http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20090525-204208-snapshot8.png
<jussi01> ie. the +/- on the middle bottom...
<Riddell> that looks a bit messed
<jussi01> yeah, just a little
<jussi01> :D
<apachelogger> jussi01: are you affected by graphics problem stuff?
<jussi01> apachelogger: no. my nvidia works well - I assume you mean the intel issues?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> jussi01: well, go over to #amarok and throw the snapshot at someone
<Riddell> smarter_: people were wondering if arora was likely to get a general extensions mechanism
<smarter_> Riddell: yup
<smarter_> icefox worked on it at some point, but I doubt it'd be ready anytime soon
<Riddell> ScottK, ryanakca, kwwii, maco, anyone, gather for dinner in 5 downstairs
<smarter_> it's kind of a huge task :)
<smarter_> Riddell & fellow kubunteros: bon appétit ;)
<ryanakca> yuriy: comming for supper?
 * apachelogger just fell asleep while watching a pbuild
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Quintasan> apachelogger: not imporatant now, I fix'ed the desc error, everything should be right now,
<Mamarok> looks like the dependencies on 4.3 for Jaunty are slightly borked...
<Mamarok> a user upgraded today, it failed to install kwin and kdebase...
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-26
<JontheEchidna> Ooh, kdevelop's making a production release of the kde4 kdevelop in a few weeks from may 5th
<JontheEchidna> Anybody have the time to look at these, what with UDS and all? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+reportedbugs?field.searchtext=sync
<jjesse> good evening, are the packages all set to upgrade jaunty to latest kde?
<jjesse> or will i mess things up again?
<vorian> yo
<vorian> you will mess things up still
<lex79> JontheEchidna: plasma-widgets are ready
<jjesse> vorian: cool, glad to know
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: what is the package i need to install to get your cool weather background stuff?
<vorian> jjesse: it's default!
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: plasma-wallpapers-addons
<jjesse> oh cool
<vorian> I really think the Icy Tree is pretty cool B-)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> lex79: whee!
<vorian> JontheEchidna: I about crapped my pants when I saw that
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: is that in kde 4.3.2?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: 2 more than last time
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: yeah, in 4.3 beta
<jjesse> should i still wait to upgrade to 4.3 or things better the nbefore?
 * JontheEchidna goes off to sponsor 14 plasmoid uploads
<JontheEchidna> There might be one or two file conflict errors left (I just don't get that one with libkdepim4) but nothing a "sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /path/to/deb" can't fix
<lex79> JontheEchidna: yeah :)
<jjesse> hrmm maybe i will still wait a bit, just reloaded a fresh jaunty 64-bit
<lex79> plasma-widgets starts to take over ubuntu lol
<vorian> JontheEchidna: what ever happened to 4.2.3?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: about moving it to proposed?
<vorian> yep
<vorian> I was just going to get the extragear packages, and noticed it isn't anywhere
<JontheEchidna> oh, there was a regression in RSSNow, but it's probably a Qt 4.5.1 regression
<JontheEchidna> afaik nothing's stopping it now
<vorian> ok
<vorian> so it's intrepid-proposed then?
<JontheEchidna> wait, actually it's still up for debate where the regression lies
<vorian> hrm
<JontheEchidna> bug 374143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374143 in kdeplasma-addons "RSSnow don't display anything on kde 4.2.3" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374143
<JontheEchidna> upstream sez it don't care, so unless we can figure it out ourselves...
<vorian> ok
<vorian> is there anything else that needs doing then JontheEchidna?
<JontheEchidna> the beta packages could go through another round of "looking at the cmake output log and adding build-depends for missing features"
<JontheEchidna> and beta upgrade testing
<vorian> heh, i'll look at cmake
<vorian> speaking of which, akonandi seems out of date
<JontheEchidna> everybody's away at UDS so I can't get any cool stuff done that requires an archive admin or core-dev ;.;
<vorian> no biggie, we have bzr for that (and nixternal)
<JontheEchidna> so I'll just go back to being lex's plasma-widget upload bitch
<vorian> haha
<vorian> lex79: when are you applying for motu?
<lex79> vorian: I don't know :)
<vorian> should be soonish, me thinks
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: just have nixternal upload it for you, he's core-dev aint he?
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah
<jjesse> what is the uds channel on irc again?
<jjesse> #uds?
<vorian> jjesse: #ubuntu-devel-summit
<lex79> when 4.2.3 is ready to jaunty-proposed, kubuntu-dev what should they do? just copying from experimental to archive? or packaging again?
<lex79> jjesse: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSKarmic/RemoteParticipation
<vorian> they just copy it lex79
<lex79> good ;)
<vorian> JontheEchidna: stasks needs on k-d-s imo :)
<JontheEchidna> map-containments-to-virtual-desktops so needs in k-d-s
<vorian> anyone package pgame plasma yet?
<JontheEchidna> now that it actually works ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan is working on pgame
<vorian> meh
<JontheEchidna> and needs a second revu iirc
 * vorian looks
<JontheEchidna> lex79: universe is now libplasma-dev free
<lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks for uploads
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<JontheEchidna> lex79: you didn't drop the cmake build-dep in a few packages where you said you did, but I just fixed those and uploaded
<JontheEchidna> just for reference
<JontheEchidna> oh, and do you need that kmplayer merge reviewed?
<lex79> Tonio has uploaded kmplayer
<lex79> JontheEchidna:  why cmake is needs?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: it's not, but you forgot to remove it in a few places
<lex79> oh ok
<vorian> ohmy
<vorian> the restart icon is missing from the systray
<JontheEchidna> :o
<vorian> after an update, it looks like a missing desktop file maybe?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I was talking about bug 378185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378185 in kmplayer "Merge from debian unstable kmplayer 0.11.1a" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378185
<JontheEchidna> oh, debian just did a no-changes new upstream release
<JontheEchidna> nvm
<lex79> JontheEchidna: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmplayer
<JontheEchidna> technically we still don't have 1ubuntu1 :P
<lex79> I will merge, Tonio has uploaded new release :(
<JontheEchidna> actually, he never merged so it still needs one...
<lex79> in that bug there was merge+new release
<lex79> so now needs merge, ok?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> KDE packages in universe are looking pretty good merge-wise
<JontheEchidna> except for the kde3 packages no one cares about :P
<lex79> ahahah yes
<lex79> JontheEchidna: last in changelog   1:0.11.1a-0ubuntu1
<lex79> after merge
<lex79> 1:0.11.1a-1ubuntu1 ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> I'm going to bed in a bit, so I'll sponsor it tomorrow
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ok, night
<vorian> dtchen: poke
<vorian> (a gentle poke at that)
<vorian> dtchen: i'm messing with things I shouldn't be (ALSA!!!!)
<rompstar> Hi, there!  I used the kernelcheck app to download and compile a new kernel, do I need to update Grub ? or anything else, because after I re-boot, still only showing the old kernel choices in Grub Menu
<Quintasan> hiho
<Tm_T> nooooooo
<Mamarok> one more reason to ditch Pulseaudio: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=194117
<ubottu> KDE bug 194117 in general "Crash in pulseaudio while playing last fm stream" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Mamarok> this is only causing problems, over and over again...
 * Quintasan had only problems with PA
<Quintasan> apachelogger, vorian, JontheEchidna: I've updated the description again, not much I can add since it is a very simple widget :/
 * Quintasan is off to school
<Riddell> sebas: got the photo from yesterday?
<sebas> Riddell: on the camera in the hotel room, I'll get it for you later ...
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Qt@Olso> love coming soon | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | Sync/Merges: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html | Be careful whilst packaging | Transitions: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/rgreening/KarmicPhononPackages and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ScottKitterman/Libplasma-Dev
<nixternal> what kind of love Riddell?
<Riddell> hot sticky love
<nixternal> I think I just got sick :)
<Mamarok> nixternal!
<Mamarok> nixternal: how is your ankle?
<nixternal> pretty bad...that's why I am up and decided to hop online
<Mamarok> nixternal: ice, ice, and ice again, essential for the first 3 days
<Riddell> injury?
<nixternal> my plan was to take a break from IRC as it absorbs way to much time, but since I broke my ankle, I have nothing else to do :(
<nixternal> Mamarok: ya, the polar ice cap is getting smaller because of me
<Mamarok> :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: oh, darn.  You're supposed to avoid doing that!
<Mamarok> nixternal: and get a better doctor who prescibs you some decent painkillers
<nixternal> ya, my ankle isn't green :)
<nixternal> actually it is black and blue :)
<Mamarok> prescribes*
<nixternal> ya, ibu isn't doing its thing
<nixternal> up to 1000mg every 4 to 6 hours
<nixternal> i know it isn't good, but the pain is damn near unbearable for me, which usually isn't the case
<Riddell> ibu?  try some irn bru
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> some irn bru or the pisco I had with nxvl at the last UDS
<Mamarok> nixternal: Ibuprofen is 1200mg/24 hours, combine it with Paracetaml, 4 g/24 hours max
<nixternal> I got so drunk one night on Pisco at Mt. View I could have broken everything and wouldn't have noticed
<nixternal> holy smokes, ok, need to tone down that ibu then
<Mamarok> nixternal: take both, that really will work better than ibu alone
<Riddell> ibuprofen is only an anti inflamatory, it won't remove all pain by itself /me looks at Mamarok to confirm
<rgreening> ScottK: I have ktorrent which is in main. can you upload 4 me? Do you want the debdiff or...
<Mamarok> you really took 1 g of Ibuprofen every 4-6 hours? Man, you will have no stomach left!
<nixternal> "While generally safe for human use at recommended doses, acute overdoses of paracetamol can cause potentially fatal liver damage..."
<nixternal> I don't need any more live damage ;p
<rgreening> live=liver
<Mamarok> Riddell: if it successfully reduces an inflammation, it does actually reduce pain, but in nixternals cas that's not enough
<nixternal> ya, thanks rgreening :)
<Mamarok> he should have been given some codeine
<rgreening> :P
<Mamarok> nixternal: it's save at max 4g/24 hours over a few days
 * Mamarok waves her pharmacist hat
<nixternal> i tried so hard to get codeine, but they won't prescribe for anything outside of surgery now I guess...especially here in Chicago
<Mamarok> nixternal: that's idiotic, so you just grind your theeth or what?
<Mamarok> a broken ankle is a true indication for codeine or tramadol
<nixternal> no, I have a rag I naw on
 * Mamarok thinks the US health system is a desaster, and doctors are stupid to leave patients in pain
<rgreening> ScottK: ktorrent phonon update for karmic... http://paste.ubuntu.com/181007/
<nixternal> the funny thing is, if i am just resting the ankle up, it hurts more...if i put a bit of weight on it, it doesn't hurt so much
<nixternal> though i am walking very funny today compared to yesterday
<nixternal> and what is keeping me awake is when i move in bed and hit it with my other foot...worse than a leg cramp in the middle of the night
<Mamarok> nixternal: pressure can reduce an existing pain, yeah, but you really have to put it up most of the time, that will hepl reduce the swelling
<Mamarok> help* even
<nixternal> ya, it was up all day...i sat in my lazy boy chair all day long...first time ever I think
<nixternal> typical bachelor/guy...had to get the biggest most confy chair in the world, and don't even use it
<Mamarok> nixternal: did you apply some bandage?
<Mamarok> bandage helps reducing the swelling too and stabilizes the ankle
<nixternal> ya, my mom stopped by and got me one, better than what i got from the hospital
<nixternal> i had ice on it quite a bit today...that always made it feel a bit better
<ScottK> rgreening: I still don't have my keys here.
<Riddell> nixternal: I can do it
<Riddell> not nixternal
<Riddell> rgreening: I can do it
<rgreening> Riddell: ty. :)
<rgreening> Ok, so aftger ktorrent, that's all packages in main requiring an update for the libqt4-phonon-dev dep change
<Riddell> rock
<rgreening> There are 5 more requiring an update from universe. See here if you can help... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rgreening/KarmicPhononPackages
<rgreening> Riddell: koffice2 .. did you update if last build fro libqt4-phonon-dev?
<Riddell> rgreening: no, it still depends on libphonon-dev
<rgreening> ok, seeing you built it last. and prob have the src... want to update it? :)
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> doing
<Riddell> that Global issue, there is a fix for Qt, I wonder where it is
<rgreening> ty Riddell... that leaves 4 more packages :)
<Riddell> somewhere in their Git tree I expect, probably impossible to find now
<rgreening> Quintasan: all 3 uploads for you have been completed. Thank you for yuor contribution. :)  there are 4 left if you want to take another stab :)
<rgreening> bizarre and cool... my ssh session survives a suspend/resume....
<nixternal> umm, listening in on the Kubuntu Management session and it sounds like a damn Canonical Management session
<nixternal> someone get whoever is talking back on track
<yuriy> nixternal: rick spencer is talking about what his job is
<ScottK> nixternal: The session is how can Canonical management help us better.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: gosh, don't drown in the sarcasm there :P
<nixternal> when is that going to start?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I'm actually not being sarcastic.
<nixternal> zzzZzzZzZZzzZzZzZz
<Hobbsee> ScottK: hrm.  it seems you aren't.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: ya, not used to him not being sarcastic in this type of situation :p
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ScottK irl <> ScottK irc :)
<ScottK> That's sebas talking.
<nixternal> I know that
<ScottK> Not everyone may.
<nixternal> i can tell his quiet little voice
<nixternal> big guy, small voice :)
<nixternal> come on ScottK and sebas, give it to um :p
<nixternal> *cough* ayatana *cough*
<ScottK> ;-)
<nixternal> ooh, yes, netbook attack :)
<ScottK> Different discussion.
<nixternal> grrr, I want to hear fur flying
<nixternal> so glad sebas is there
<ScottK> +1
<nixternal> he is good to have if you all get jumped when going out at night as well :)
<nixternal> I so need a netbook so I can get in on a KDE netbook remix deal
<nixternal> close the door to that room
<nixternal> woo, got some stuff finished before the doc freeze in KDE
<Tm_T> what deal?
<nixternal> hacking on it upstream, creating a netbook version
<nixternal> no deal as in a business deal
<nixternal> YES!
<Tm_T> nixternal: ah, roger
<nixternal> I tried to get on the OEM team, but the manager was very rude and didn't interview properly...ie. he never called on the date he was supposed to....interesting how it happened while OpenWeek was going on and this little joke about blue headed step child was made
<nixternal> tis part of the reason I don't even want to work in the community anymore...still trying to stomach it a bit
<Tm_T> errr
<Tm_T> nixternal: this is in Canonical?
<nixternal> yup
<Tm_T> whatta... that's not how you build community and/or work team
<nixternal> right, but nobody cared about the whole thing, so that made me not care
<freeflying> nixternal: whom you wanna contact? OEM manager in us?
<nixternal> don't want to contact anybody
<nixternal> the OEM manager or his assistant were rude and didn't contact me and didn't return emails
<nixternal> if Rick wants to work with Kubuntu, shouldn't he at least be in the IRC channel? People have said they want to work with us, and then they never stick around the IRC channel or don't even come in here
<Hobbsee> it sounds good in theory
<nixternal> right
<Hobbsee> but i share nixternal's concern
<nixternal> it has always been a theory unfortunately
<ScottK> nixternal: He's been in the channel a fair amount.
<nixternal> what is his nick?
<Hobbsee> that also applies to xubuntu, any other flavours, and motu, bugsquad, etc, and anyone who doesn't work for canonical, too.
<nixternal> he was in here when some discussion went on, but I never saw him after that
<Hobbsee> nixternal: rickspencer
 * nixternal greps logs
<nixternal> ok, I see he has hung out in here...but that is much like me hanging out in a channel lurking
<ScottK> nixternal: He's been active at point too.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: my gut feeling is that more needs to go to the mailing lists, and people need to respond to that, rather than hte hours on irc, tbh
<Hobbsee> which is somewhat agnostic, i know
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you, myself, and others have said that for years :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: drive away.  it's no longer my baby ;)
<Hobbsee> not that it ever really was, but...
<nixternal> wooo, been in here for just over 4 years now...I am a luser :p
<Hobbsee> i don't want anyone to leave here thinking that i'm committing to <blank>
<Hobbsee> what was that?
<yuriy> Hobbsee: stopping late breaking changes
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> There's no public list for that at least.  i'ts been requested by various on -devel-discuss, too
<Hobbsee> afaik
<nixternal> WTF
<Hobbsee> hm?
<nixternal> nobody knows what KDE is?
<Mamarok> who said that?
<nixternal> I think Rick just said it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: certainly not how it works, how it builds, etc.
<Hobbsee> whta it depends on
<Hobbsee> "kubuntu" to outsiders is like the oem team stuff, but public., to the general perception
<nixternal> I think with translations ScottK, you need to talk to Jono and his new guy
<ScottK> We need to attack from all angles.
<nixternal> kind of like what the Tech Board used to do years back?
<nixternal> who is rgreening's roommate?
<nixternal> doesn't his snoring suck?
 * ScottK and yes.
<nixternal> I am still missing a sock from the last UDS
<nixternal> I think it got sucked off of my foot
<nixternal> ScottK: dude, on the ship, have you ever heard anything other than a gunmount being that damn loud?
<ScottK> It's pretty incredible.
<nixternal> people thought I was overexagerating it last year
<nixternal> :)
<Hobbsee> define 'they'?
 * Mamarok thinks they don't know what snoring is till they hear markey
<nixternal> LOL, hillarious
<nixternal> we have reached out, it doesn't last long
<nixternal> why can't they reach out? why can't they even try to reach out?
<nixternal> the TB used to reach out and we would report weekly to them
<Hobbsee> rick, how are you intending to make this stuff sustainable?
<rgreening> nixternal, I found your sock... want it back :)
<nixternal> hahhaa, no, because you probably processed it before finding it :p
<seele> Hobbsee: are you listining to room 4?
<rgreening> was it white once?
<seele> doh, i missed it
<Hobbsee> seele: yeah
<nixternal> seele: ya, we are listening to it
<nixternal> did you just wake up for it?
<Hobbsee> not that i'm sure anyone's actually watching irc there
<Hobbsee> feel like i'm talking to a brick wall, this UDS
<seele> nixternal: no, i just happened to not be able to sleep :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: :)
<nixternal> seele: me either, broken ankle :(
<seele> nixternal: ow :(
<nixternal> though it is about time for you to wake up there anyways
<nixternal> it is going on 4am here
<nixternal> rock on Dirk is talking about "Making Ubuntu BetteR"....tell um "Rich/nixternal said hi" :)
<seele> 5am here
 * Hobbsee is wondering if we're (you're) heading about this all the wrong way.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I always gauge interest by Riddell's enthusiasm :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: what you mean?
<seele> ScottK: can you make sure someone (doesnt have to be you) pays attention to IRC during this next session?
<freeflying> what's the next session
 * yuriy tries to pay attention as long as he doesn't get kicked off
<nixternal> seele: what session?
<nixternal> nm, usability I am guessing :)
<seele> nixternal: yeah
<freeflying> in which room?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: well, from past experience, anything that relies on people to get up and reach out, from either side, doesn't work so well, without someone going and reminding them each time, if htey haven't done so, and taking ownership of it
<Hobbsee> any attempt at passing the buck to the community seems to fail.
<Hobbsee> ie, it doesn't seem to work as a long-term strategy
<Hobbsee> i do like the idea of getting kubuntu attendance to the ubuntu desktop team meeting
<Hobbsee> hwoever, i suspect that people won't come, as they'll feel they're interrupting with a canonical meeting.  I"m not sure how one solves that
<seele> argh, that's lame
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure how one solves the "one side spends way more collective hours on their side than the other", either
<seele> so there is no way to listen to the usability clinic?
<ScottK> seele: I'll try.
<seele> ScottK: it's not in room 4 anymore apparently? so there is no icecast?
<ScottK> seele: Yes, I just found this out.  I'm sitting in the room where I thought it was.
<yuriy> it's just a group around a table outside
<ScottK> I'll try to go found find them.
<Riddell> nixternal: rick is always on this channel (when he's on IRC)
<Tm_T> does he follow this channel too?
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, i grep'd it from the logs
<seele> is anyone at the usability clinic? will the next hour be moved as well or will it be in room 8?
<yuriy> i'm guessing they're staying at the outside table
<yuriy> they've got signs and all
<seele> blah, well i'm not getting up early again
<nixternal> they did that purposely...I heard them say "Lets go outside so that crazy KDE person will leave us alone" :p
<Tonio_> Riddell: amarok works here, appart from errors due to qtscriptgenerator
<Tonio_> Riddell: otherwise I've been able to scan my collection, listen sound, use last.fm...
<Riddell> Nightrose: ^^
<Mamarok> claydoh, Riddell FYI, I put Ric Moore on moderation as his posts are almost only OT and thread hijacking
 * Hobbsee applauds Mamarok
<Mamarok> Hobbsee: thx :)
<Mamarok> the same will go for all the other Yorkshire men if they continue btw
<Riddell> Mamarok: on -user?
<Riddell> Nightrose: I'm suspecting the crash on startup might be for users with existing amarok data, since tonio doesn't have any
<Mamarok> Riddell: yes
<Nightrose> Riddell: ok i'll move my settings and try
<ryanakca> rgreening: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/kdetoys_4.2.2-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<Riddell> yay, ryanakca is going to be a ninja!
<Nightrose> Riddell: you are right - it is something in share/apps/amarok - i suspect a script
<Nightrose> investigating
<yuriy> i had the lyrics applet causing crashes in the current version until i deleted all my amarok settings, so that might be worth a look
<ryanakca> Riddell: :)
<Nightrose> yea it is something in the scripts folder...
<Nightrose> narf!
<Nightrose> probably the same problem we had with beta 1
<Nightrose> meh
<ryanakca> rgreening: Updated
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicPackaging  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicDevelopment   up for comments and suggestions
<smarter> hey
<smarter> Riddell: doesn't s-c-p-k already has samba sharing?
<Nightrose> Riddell: wth - now it works
 * Nightrose doesn't get it
<Riddell> smarter: mm, maybe, I should look at it again and remind myself what still needs to be done
 * smarter is pretty sure he used it
<smarter> what needs to be done however and we've been planned for Tonio_ for quiet some times now, is samba file sharing integration ("net usershare") in Dolphin and KDE in general
<smarter> *with Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes this is something I'd want to talk with you this week
<Tonio_> Riddell: the idea is basically to port nautilus-share to kde
<smarter> Tonio_: hi :)
<smarter> but in better :P
<Tonio_> smarter: yop !
<Riddell> well we've spoked about it before.  it should be done.  if you think putting it on the spec would help we can do that
<Tonio_> smarter: well just porting would be nice to start ;)
<Tonio_> smarter, Riddell: I'll write a spec about that
<Tonio_> Riddell: should we handle this privately or would you like this included in one of the remaining sessions ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can ask rick for a session if you want
<smarter> on a totally unrelated note, what about including Basket back if the port gets finished?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kk
<Riddell> register a blueprint and e-mail that to him, he'll schedule it
 * smarter is currently experimenting with making Basket use Plasma for its main view, à la Amarok :)
<Tonio_> smarter: I'll write the spec today, will ask rick
<smarter> ok
<Tonio_> and let you know :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: the session should be before writing the spec
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking blueprint, not spec, sorry ;)
<Riddell> smarter: basket is interesting, it might be something ubuntu 1 people could look at for their stuff
<smarter> that's one usecase I didn't think of, but why not :)
<Riddell> smarter: trouble with basket is it's yet another notes app and we already have two on the CD (plasma applet and knotes) a third seems overkill
<Riddell> it would be nice if they shared file format at least, although I don't know if that makes sense technically
<smarter> right
 * Riddell lunches
<smarter> see you
<Riddell> ddd
<Viper550> okay...I know this may have little to do with Kubuntu, but I'm doing the UI for an installer for a future KDE 4 distro
<Viper550> http://imagebin.ca/img/9sLtLjm.png
<vorian> yo
<Viper550> good UI? It might enmd up being a full-screen-er like some other distros
<Viper550> our current installer still uses qt/embedded, lol framebuffer
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> Viper550: I, personally, do not like dialogs where you have to choose
<apachelogger> the target audience of ark might, but I certainly do not ;-)
<Viper550> our previous installer kinda had a "pre-Aero" like motif to that screen
<apachelogger> Viper550: also, you might want to look into CSS theming, IMHO the suse installer looks pretty darn awesome
<Viper550> I've noticed the new stylesheet stuff in qtdesigner, yes
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> there he goes
<apachelogger> and I just wanted to whine about how there should be spacers between the items to make it more obvious which description belongs to which item :D
<claydoh> Mamarok: okey dokey, just prepare for the cranky old dudes to fam some flames :/
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: pong
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Hi, dunno if you have some time, but I have some kubuntu-archive-adminy things for some lucky guy to do: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+reportedbugs?field.searchtext=sync
<Mamarok> claydoh: frankly, I don't give a ... those dudes refuse to behave, let them go elsewhere, we have enough work like that
 * JontheEchidna has been on a little UDS sprint at home
<Mamarok> they can do all the 4 Yorkshiremen stuff and bike shedding they want in sounder, not on -users
<JontheEchidna> Also I think the "seperate the GTK theme module from gtk-qt-engine" is a bit more complicated than a packaging job. It has some functions tied in to gtk-qt-engine that would need to be removed
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you on koffice 2.0.0?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: riddell uploaded that yesterday
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: to where?
<JontheEchidna> karmic
<JontheEchidna> Do we want to transition koffice2 -> koffice soon?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> unless we want to get more blame
<apachelogger> as we did for KDE and Amarok so far
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: first regression testing I would say
<JontheEchidna> how about kdevelop? It's KDE3 version is half-broken in KDE4 as it is
<apachelogger> so we can at least prove that core functionality is available in koffice 2 as well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: transition
<apachelogger> can only become better :D
<JontheEchidna> thought so, I have a kdevelop transition ready to upload once kdevplatform is synced
<JontheEchidna> transition/merge/new upstream release
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, we want a backport of koffice2 I suppose
<apachelogger> especially for regression testing
<JontheEchidna> should be fairly easy to throw up into -experimental
<JontheEchidna> then we can put a call out to -devel for regression testing from koffice1
<apachelogger> also kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> whenever we post a news of a new software we should also call for regression testing
<apachelogger> tracking the testing should be easier if ubuntu qa comes up with sensible tech :D
<Riddell> JontheEchidna:
<apachelogger> after all, a lot of people use our PPAs, so it would be a perfect way to also promote regression testing a lot more than we did before
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've done koffice2 backport in my PPA
<JontheEchidna> oh, cool
 * JontheEchidna tests new koffice backport then
<Riddell> will move to backports when I get a sec
<Riddell> thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: we can copy as well :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=koffice&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=any
 * JontheEchidna can't find packages either
<rgreening> o/ JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> \o rgreening
 * rgreening nthinks JontheEchidna'[s weathgerwallpaper is da'bomb by!
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Riddell> maybe I put koffice2 into kubuntu-ppa backports
<Riddell> sorry network here is super slow just now can't look it up
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: a bit too much spiked kubuntu kool aid there?
<rgreening> no one sleeps!
<vorian> how'd the kubuntu session go yesterday?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<vorian> that good huh?
<vorian> :P
<apachelogger> hopefully that works :P
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
<Mamarok> hm, where is the lock file when one has a lock on the database for dpkg?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, any progress on modifying the cdbs magic to use lzma by default?
<apachelogger> kubotu: seach dpkg lock file
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nop
<apachelogger> kubotu: google dpkg lock file
<kubotu> Results for dpkg lock file: 1. How to fix lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily ...: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-lock-varlibdpkglock-open-11-resource-temporarily-unavailable-error.html | 2. #240092 - dpkg: lockfile location - Debian Bug report logs: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=240092
<kubotu> 4. Bug#240092: dpkg: lockfile location: msg#00330 linux.debian.devel ...: http://osdir.com/ml/linux.debian.devel.dpkg.general/2004-03/msg00330.html
<ubottu> Debian bug 240092 in dpkg "dpkg: lockfile location" [Wishlist,Open]
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ok, I think I will add it
<apachelogger> for all of KDE
<apachelogger> if that causes any problems we can always restrict it to some packages
<Mamarok> apachelogger: thx a lot :)
<JontheEchidna> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: ^ nice macro for future use
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: yeah, found and used it, thx :)
 * Mamarok goes back to some bug killing
 * jussi01 waves
 * Quintasan waves to jussi01 and everyone
<Quintasan> rgreening: good to hear, I'm going to my brothers house so I think I will send you debdiffs tomorrow
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna, apachelogger, vorian: copypasted new description. thanks vorian :)
<vorian> \o/
<Quintasan> you description is far more accurate than mine :D
<vorian> Quintasan: simple programs are usually the hardest to write a description for
 * Quintasan needs more practice :P
<Quintasan> hmm, I think I will start working on libqt4-phonon-dev packages
<JontheEchidna> I'm assuming that things in universe cannot build-dep on things in multiverse?
<dtchen> vorian: yay!
<JontheEchidna> (in ref. to the latter part of bug 379552)
<rgreening> Quintasan: ryanakca has done kdetoys and qtscriptengine and another...  the webdev one is left
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379552 in kid3 "Sync kid3 1.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379552
<jussi01> argh
<jussi01> thats annoying.
<rgreening> Quintasan -> chat with ryanakca :)
<Quintasan> rgreening: I just started testbuilding :3
<Quintasan> rgreening: I should have debdiff in few minutes
<rgreening> Quintasan: which package>
<Quintasan> rgreening: webdev
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: syncs done
<rgreening> Quintasan: awesome
<Quintasan> rgreening: I assume that the other one is kgraphviewer
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<Quintasan> btw. anyone is working on kdebindings?
<rgreening> yes. Quintasan, actually he's havoing a boost error with it. want to chat with him on it?
<Riddell> New queue has 18020 items in it!
<rgreening> Quintasan: bindings will have to wait...
<Quintasan> rgreening: I want to know since building new minirok fails because pykdeuic4.py has no +x on it :S
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: you know the new "folders" view in dolphins left sidebar? is there any way to stop it centering on the folder you are in, just so it stays left aligned?
<Quintasan> lol @ queue
<rgreening> Quintasan: kdebindings 4.2.85 == foo$bar and cannot currently build.
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: in honesty I just hit "x" on that pane since I don't use it :P
<jussi01> haha
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> that "feature" is annoying as all heck...
<Quintasan> hmm building failed
<vorian> bump to 4.2.87 perhaps?
<Riddell> sebas: about?
<Riddell> or anyone seen sebas?
<rgreening> vorian: ?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Qt love t-shirts are go | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | Sync/Merges: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html | Be careful whilst packaging | Transitions: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/rgreening/KarmicPhononPackages and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ScottKitterman/Libplasma-Dev
<rgreening> was there a new snapshot/ver released vorian
<vorian> rgreening: yeah, let's bump it all to .87 - I can whip out the quad core and get to work asap
<Quintasan> wait, did I missed something about t-shirts?
<Quintasan> s/missed/miss
<rgreening> Qt t-shirts at UDS
<vorian> :/
<Quintasan> oh, UDS
<rgreening> they are Qt on them
<rgreening> haha
<freeflying> nokia love ubuntu :)
<rgreening> but only up to XL.. == 2 small 4 me
<rgreening> Riddell: what do you think on KDE 4.3 bump now to 4.2.87
<vorian> beta 2 is tagged next week
<apachelogger> Riddell, JontheEchidna: upgrade from stock jaunty works just fine
<rgreening> vorian: I think we need to complete the Transitions from topic above first for libqt4-phonon-dev and libplasma-dev
<Riddell> rgreening: rationale?
<vorian> plasma looks like it's done
 * Quintasan wonders how ppl would react seeing him at UDS
<vorian> phonon, not so much
<rgreening> Riddell: vorian was asking.. but if it's being tagged next week, I assume we wait...
<vorian> yeah, never mind
<Quintasan> rgreening: webdev needs libxslt1-deb and libxml-dev as additional build-deps
<Quintasan> that's what I found so far
<rgreening> Quintasan: cool
<seele> what is the Kubuntu QA? question and answer or quality assurance?
<Riddell> quality assurance
<Hobbsee> the latter, most likely
<apachelogger> Q&A vs. QA
<Riddell> ssues with
<Quintasan> finally building
<rgreening> vorian: can you get a snapshot of kdebindings and see if it builds against the existing 4.2.85 (probably wont unless you disable akonadi). Just curious...
<seele> Riddell: is this something i should listen to or will it be all technical?
<rgreening> it should tell us if kdebindings is in shape for next release.
<Quintasan> that reminds me I should check on Shaman
<rgreening> for kde > 4.2.85 we need a newer akonadi packaged, and probalby need it packaged asap (if available).
<Riddell> seele: I don't really have an agenda but I think it'll cover stuff like wifi and translations and how to test that better.  so user testing plans, not too technical but may not be your thing
<Quintasan> !info kdebindings
<ubottu> Package kdebindings does not exist in jaunty
<Quintasan> !info python-kde4-dev
<ubottu> python-kde4-dev (source: kdebindings): UIC compiler and SIP files for PyKDE4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 280 kB, installed size 3640 kB
<Quintasan> rgreening: http://pastebin.com/fce26981
<Quintasan> rgreening: that's debdiff for webdev ofc :)
<nixternal> hey, is the Kubuntu QA stuff going to have any participants from Ubuntu QA?
<Riddell> nixternal: ara was here a second ago
<nixternal> ok groovy...she rocks the at-spi stuff for gnome
<nixternal> ok, i hear her again
<Riddell> nixternal: got stuff to bring up?
<nixternal> just get as much info out Ara that you can :) try to get her to switch to KDE so she can do work on KDE AT-SPI stuff :)
<nixternal> QDBusBridge isn't enough unfortunately
<rgreening> +1 on that nixernal :)
<nixternal> just so you all know, the auto testing stuff she is talking about we can't use because KDE doesn't have AT-SPI implementation like GNOME does
<seele> it's pretty much impossible to stay connected to the gobby doc
<nixternal> KDE really needs this AT-SPI framework so we can utilize automated testing tools such as dogtail or LDTP
<nixternal> we can use them with Qt and QDBusBridge just as long the app developer exposes parts of their app for accessibility
<nixternal> rgreening: quit whispering about me :p
<nixternal> my dog is smart...he peed on the Ubuntu CDs and not the Kubuntu ones :)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<nixternal> we could probably use QA in levels. ie. a Foundations Level that would cover Bluetooth and Network, a Desktop Level that would cover the apps, and so on
<dtchen> seele: yeah, the connectivity here sucks
<nixternal> another thing that would be nice too, is when we QA Kubuntu, maybe we should QA KDE built from svn right along side to see if we are getting the same results. This is something the openSUSE crew is doing as well as the Fedora crew..and they are starting to produce a really stellar KDE implementation right now
<dtchen> nixternal: yeah, i recommended that about 18 months ago
<dtchen> (that -> track-level QA)
<nixternal> dtchen: ok, so then I can expect this to happen in about another 6 to 12 months then :p
<nixternal> right, track-level QA, perfect
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Are you around?
<seele> dtchen: wow, there are 3 people from DC there?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yes
<dtchen> seele: yeah
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm trying to rebuild kdewebdev and it FTBFS.
<nixternal> one from Chicago!
<nixternal> though Dirk is a Debian Developer and R Developer
<nixternal> and he uses Kubuntu!
<ScottK> He gave a good pitch on R after lunch
<nixternal> ya, he is a good dude
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: RUBY_INCLUDE_PATH (ADVANCED) was NOTFOUND
<seele> R as in the S replacement?
<nixternal> we (him, Christoph Lamater, and myself) are probably going to look at creating a Debian group here in chicago
<ScottK> Yes
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: is that during cmake?
<ScottK> Yes.
 * JontheEchidna glances over towards apachelogger, the ruby master
<JontheEchidna> I think it's not finding ruby
<ScottK> I'm trying to make a pastebin work
<ScottK> Yes, Ruby not found.
<ScottK> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/181312/
<nixternal> ewww ruby
<nixternal> grrr, testcases.qa.ubuntu.com == dead
<nixternal> Riddell: for the ISO testing, I have been automating it with scripts and vmware...want to get it working with vbox
<nixternal> another thing I have done is put the iso on a pxe box with different kickstart scripts to test all of the general areas
<nixternal> I can test every ISO step with every ISO (i386 and amd64) in about a day
<nixternal> and when using verbosity with kickstart i can find out what is breaking and what isn't which is nice
<JontheEchidna> I don't see any ruby build-deps in the current webdev upload, I wonder how it built...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That's why I pinged you as it's your upload.
<nixternal> ya, I had to do that for my last job
<nixternal> no I won't share them, they are copyright, proprietary software, I am anti-free now!
<nixternal> I want to get them working with vbox
<JontheEchidna> hrm
<nixternal> hrmm, wasn't it \sh who worked on the FAI stuff for Ubuntu/Debian? That would probably be better than Kickstart with Ubuntu, since Kickstart and d-i are not friends
<Nightrose> yes he was
 * Nightrose guesses he is busy with the little one now though ;-)
<nixternal> \sh: highlighting you dude, FAI or Kickstart? I have had issues with Kickstart and d-i...kickstart and anaconda is almost a dream
<nixternal> now that i do automated testing, you need to remember that you can't always rely on that, you still need some user intervention to make sure it rocks
<nixternal> $$$$$ for the scripts :)  starving hacker here
<JontheEchidna> cool, KDE is building on all the port archs now
<JontheEchidna> and the buildds are nice and free with everybody at UDS
<nixternal> I have been working on the kde port of the usb creator
<nixternal> it is a mess
<nixternal> because they have tied gtk into it so much
<nixternal> unetbootin
<nixternal> that is what I use for the time being in KDE, and unetbootin is built on KDE
<Riddell> what is unetbootin ?
<nixternal> it is the same thing that the usb writer thing is, and then some
<rgreening> nixternal, Riddell: I use it. works pretty well....
<seele> ScottK: have you seen the newer version of dr. konqi?
<seele> the dev has been working on it
<nixternal> i had it patched to pull in the jaunty isos
<ScottK> seele: I've heard about it, but haven't seen it.
<JontheEchidna> the new dr. konqi is nice
<JontheEchidna> it tells you if the crash info is useful or not
<seele> yeah
<nixternal> honestly, i would rather patch unetbootin instead of Ubuntu's usb stuff, or fork unetbootin...the codebase of unetbootin isn't the prettiest either
<nixternal> and it lets you restart the app too :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, ScottK: take a look at how it tries to find ruby
<apachelogger> technically it should do it the same way bindings does though
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: for me it doesn't find ruby, but it doesn't FTBFS
<nixternal> apport is only good if you have -dbg packages...dr. konqi actually provides better info even w/o the -dbg packages
<ryanakca> Then in that case, why not go for dr. konqi?
<ScottK> nixternal: No.  If it gets uploaded to LP, it'll get retraced
<nixternal> ScottK: right, I have seen LP retrace and retrace and then go "oh shit, can't figure this out"
<JontheEchidna> dr. konqi pretty much needs the -dbg packages or else the backtrace will be woefully incomplete
<JontheEchidna> but I agree that apport retracing is stupid
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: right, but you still get enough info with it, more so than you do with apport non-LP
<nixternal> we can patch it easily to go to LP
<rgreening> ya
<JontheEchidna> the excuses apport gives when it can't retrace are even stupider
<nixternal> that was the big thing with the rewrite of dr. konqi is so distros could easily set it up to work with their bug trackers
<JontheEchidna> apport-qt also doesn't use oxygen for some reason...
<nixternal> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/runtime/drkonqi/ <- bugzillalib - we could have an lplib or such
<nixternal> hrmm, lp api for c++?
<nixternal> c++ -> python? have't done that before
<nixternal> though dr. konqi in 4.3 isn't going to be feature complete I don't think...we need to research that as well prior to really making any decision or if we should consider it further
<nixternal> for the action items, I can help with use cases and automation
<nixternal> yes, all of it is in python
<nixternal> oh wait
<nixternal> I have a connection with Virtual Servers
<nixternal> I can talk to the guy because he wants me to bring Kubuntu to his business
<nixternal> if we provide some love, ie. marketing him on the planet and what not, he will probably hook us up with everything we need for something like that
<nixternal> Riddell: would a virtualized Kubuntu setup, with multiple systems, help us at all? I have a friend who runs a company that allows people to use Ubuntu/Kubuntu over the Internet and I am sure he would provide us with some virtualized love if we needed it
<ScottK> So I just added ruby, ruby1.8-dev to the build dep and cmake was happy.
<nixternal> I would barter with him of course to get it which is cool with me
<nixternal> someone give Tonio a hug for me
<apachelogger> mhh
<ScottK> I'm not in a clean chroot, so it's probably something else I have installed.
<apachelogger> ScottK: -dev only recommends ruby1.8 i think
<ScottK> So it's building for the moment.
<Riddell> nixternal: that's what shtylman was talking about, ask him what his ideas were
<nixternal> yay, Feature Parity between Ubuntu/Kubuntu :)
<nixternal> oh, so you found shtylman :)
<Riddell> we did indeed
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> yes, mic's are on, so quit making fun of me :p
<nixternal> how about a feature parity with other KDE distros as well?
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, and I tested all of your damn changes in it
<apachelogger> most of the time nixternal doesn-ät make sense, is that normal?
<nixternal> apachelogger: I am listening in to the ice cast sessions at UDS
<nixternal> that is what I am referring to there
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: which room are you listening to?
<apachelogger> clearly there should be an own channel for that :P
<nixternal> the ubuntu/kubuntu parity one
<nixternal> apachelogger: like anything else is going on in here
<JontheEchidna> ah, room 8
<apachelogger> yeah, but everything else got context one way or another :P
<nixternal> listen in, otherwise don't hang out with the cool kids
<apachelogger> pff
<nixternal> hehe
<JontheEchidna> the sound is much better than last year
 * apachelogger goes searching for something for his sun burn
<nixternal> ScottK: come on, it is great, who needs cruft :p
<nixternal> the only thing it ever removed was a deb I downloaded
<apachelogger> kruft!
<nixternal> krap
<JontheEchidna> people should remove kruft by hand with dpkg!
<apachelogger> really
<apachelogger> kruft is such an unimportant topic
<apachelogger> seriously, the mole on nixternal's back is more important than kruft
<nixternal> how do you know about that mole?
 * JontheEchidna wonders who is talking now
<JontheEchidna> needs moar video feeds
 * apachelogger is ninja and therefore must know everything everytime
<rgreening> apachelogger: I thought I was the only one who knew about the mole
<nixternal> what am I doing right now?
<rgreening> ew
<apachelogger> scratching yer balls
<nixternal> rgreening: damnit, what happens at UDS stays at UDS
<nixternal> apachelogger: WRONG!
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<\sh> nixternal: FAI on Debian deploying ubuntu ,)
<nixternal> hehe, I did that at cleversafe :)
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tm_xvfnNSY
<nixternal> FAI == yes, no, yes, no, yes, yes, yes, no :)
<JontheEchidna> I am part of the usecase where Xorg doesn't detect my monitor
<JontheEchidna> I have a custom non-user-friendly xorg.conf
<nixternal> we are an alien-friendly distro
<nixternal> who cares about users
<apachelogger> aliens!
<JontheEchidna> which I have backups of so that I never lose
<JontheEchidna> it
<nixternal> yes, Kubuntu is GNU/Linux for everybody
<nixternal> unlike Ubuntu who is Linux for humans
<nixternal> they discriminate
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> GNU/Linux
<apachelogger> I don't like that
<apachelogger> should be Linux/GNU
<nixternal> GNU/Linux
<nixternal> should be Hurd :p
<apachelogger> or GNU and Linux
<apachelogger> or Linux with GNU
<apachelogger> something like that
<apachelogger> new booty?
<nixternal> GNUNIIL
<apachelogger> that session is seriuosly weird
<nixternal> seriously boring
 * apachelogger switches back to depeche mode
<nixternal> who's laptop sucks? it keeps spinning up the fan
<JontheEchidna> kpackagekit had a "the package manager is working icon" but we disabled it due to notification system bugs
<nixternal> sounds like a 747 moving around the tarmac
<apachelogger> agreed
<nixternal> GNASH installer!
<nixternal> flash is just as broken anyways
<JontheEchidna> The flash player installer works except when websites try to detect flash themselves
<freeflying> nixternal: a lot of laptop do in this way
<JontheEchidna> such as youtube and cnn
<nixternal> not mine
<nixternal> my fan hardly turns on until I do 'make -j3'
<freeflying> nixternal: I'm jealous, what the brand of your laptop
<nixternal> both my Dell and Compaq are like that
<nixternal> Intel C2D
<apachelogger> can reproduce on dell
<freeflying> nixternal: my hp is really sucks
<JontheEchidna> we have mountmanager
<JontheEchidna> It's better than qt-parted, that's for sure
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nah
<apachelogger> different uses
<apachelogger> parted is for parting
<apachelogger> manager is for managing mounts :P
<apachelogger> anyway, there is a KDE parting application coming along nicely with kcm and all
<JontheEchidna> oh, I'm thinking of another app...
<apachelogger> yeah, I dunno what it is called either
<apachelogger> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0~beta1a-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<apachelogger> that one it is
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<nixternal> apachelogger: KDE Partition Manager
<JontheEchidna> I don't really like mountmanager's gui
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: lzma in the qt-kde .mk seems to be working just fine
<apachelogger> see testbuild of kdetoys in my staging ppa
<JontheEchidna> coolness
<apachelogger> should I upload to karmic?
<JontheEchidna> might wanna see some other opinions about it
<JontheEchidna> but I don't forsee any problems with uploading it
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm curious why it isn't just default for debhelper
<apachelogger> Riddell: requires a lot more resources at compression
<apachelogger> compared to gzip
<apachelogger> decompression is about the same as gzip though
<Riddell> doesn't seem like a good excuse to me, a bit more work on the buildds isn't a major issue
<apachelogger> well that is the only shortcoming I know of
<apachelogger> Riddell: plus this also means more work for testbuilds etc.
<apachelogger> that said, maybe I should check for an env variable, so one can turn off lzma compression
<Riddell> mm, yes
<ryanakca> rgreening: Don't bother with that kdetoys debdiff I sent you, I made the changes against the jaunty instead of the karmic version
 * JontheEchidna decides to upgrade to karmic while it's relatively non-broken
<nixternal> Riddell: is all the system-config-printer-kde stuff done in KDE svn now?
<nixternal> nm, found it in kdeadmin
<Mamarok> claydoh: you around?
<claydoh> Mamarok: yes, just arrived :)
<claydoh> still can't get into the admin area :(
<Mamarok> claydoh: see my mail to -users, could you confirm that this will not be arbitrary?
<claydoh> sure, will do so now
<Mamarok> thx :)
<Mamarok> the only one on moderation flag now is Ric, and of course the spammer who sends html mails and "funny" jokes
<Mamarok> what was his name again...
<Mamarok> claydoh: Duleep
<claydoh> Mamarok: sent
<Riddell> nixternal: kdeadmin s-c-p-k is up to date.  I tend to develop it in bzr if I'm doing dev during kde freezes, otherwise in SVN
<Riddell> it's Artemis_Fowl
<Artemis_Fowl> it's Riddell :)
<Riddell> I saw your name on a book in an airport vending machine
<Artemis_Fowl> Artemis Fowl? this is just a nickname
<Riddell> oh don't go spoiling it.  admit it you're a famous author
<Artemis_Fowl> xD
<Artemis_Fowl> i am trying to keep a low profile
<Artemis_Fowl> but it's not that easy
<jjesse> Artemis_Fowl: what famous author are you?
<Artemis_Fowl> I suppose I am Eoin Colfer, author of the Artemis Fowl novel series
<jjesse> wow
<ryanakca> Artemis_Fowl: Not living in Ireland anymore? How's Greece?
<nixternal> Riddell: groovy, I went ahead and put it in a bzr branch for me...want to check out the smb stuff for it
<Riddell> nixternal: actually I've no idea if smb is implemented or not, you just need to compare its functionality against system-config-printer-gnome and see what's missing
<Artemis_Fowl> ryanakca: wonderful. it's getting hotter day by day
<Riddell> I think smb works if you have the URL but the autodetection is missing
<Mamarok> claydoh: thanks :)
<vorian> kdelibs has a revision for core dev review please :)
<vorian> ( a very small revision )
<nixternal> Riddell: right, that is what I am attempting to do now, but stupid eclipse is irking me right now
<claydoh> Mamarok: tho I still can't get in to the admin for the list :(
<Riddell> nixternal: emacs!
<nixternal> actually it isn't eclipse's fault, it is silly aptana and pydev
<Riddell> well, I'd actually use kate but that's not quite as funny
<nixternal> Riddell: text editors just don't get it for me anymore
<claydoh> Mamarok: so I can't help admin the moderateed users
<nixternal> I have been spoiled by IDEs
<Riddell> claydoh: why not?
<claydoh> Riddell: I don't know, the password is good, just won't let me in
<claydoh> which is odd as I could get in before
<Riddell> claydoh: then what makes you think the password is good?
<claydoh> Mamarok is using it just fine
<claydoh> Riddell and Mamarok: um, er, nevermind. pebkac :(
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ubuntu-mozilla-daily is prevent me from getting QCA running in kubuntu-kde-nightly
<apachelogger> what a drag
<apachelogger> and 2 people need to build the kernel
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> -.-
<Artemis_Fowl> hmm
<Artemis_Fowl> question
<Artemis_Fowl> is it possible to invoke a shell, run a single command and then quit?
<Artemis_Fowl> eg, something like "sh ls -l"
<Quintasan|elsewh> argh, flash drvies me crazy, I can't get sound to work :S
<Quintasan|elsewh> drives*
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: sh -c "ls -l"
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hau-7GYt3_k&feature=related
<Artemis_Fowl> oh good
<Artemis_Fowl> let's see if this is gonna work
<JontheEchidna> why is prt scr right next to backspace? :(
<Artemis_Fowl> got it working
<Artemis_Fowl> at last
<Artemis_Fowl> ladies and gentlemen Automagic Support is almost finished in KGRUBEditor
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<Artemis_Fowl> (although a little bit bugged :)
<JontheEchidna> Any core-dev around to sponsor bug 380708?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380708 in konversation "New upstream release (Konversation 1.2 alpha2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380708
<Viper550> okay, this new 'stylesheet" stuff in qt4, how do I use it?
<Riddell> Viper550: you need to download the version of qt with the QtDeclarative library, compile that, then run it
<Viper550> Noughmad, in qt-desginer. I see the options, and applying stylesheets to stuff in it works
<Riddell> Viper550: oh right, I misunderstood
<Riddell> I've not used the stylesheet stuff but there should be docs on doc.qtsoftware.com
<apachelogger> I would just take a look at the suse installer :P
<Viper550> apachelogger, that's exactly what I wanted to do something like
<Riddell> http://doc.qtsoftware.com/4.5/stylesheet.html
<lex79> launchpad bug 380717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380717 in kmess "Merge kmess 2.0~beta2-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380717
<Riddell> lex79: is this a hint that it's my archive day? :)
<lex79> yeah :) ahahah
<lex79> launchpad bug 375786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375786 in kde-style-qtcurve "New upstream release kde-style-qtcurve 0.62.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375786
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> fakeroot messes with env vars
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> too many geeks, kmess is taking ages to download
<jussi01> Riddell: *g*
<ray_seattle> hi there
<ray_seattle> I re-cimpled a new kernel and updated by Grub file, after reboot I still see only the old kernel, what is going on ? 9.04
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> lex79: -include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk
<Riddell> +include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk
<Riddell> lex79: is there a reason for that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't think the lzmaification can be deactivated via an env var
<apachelogger> somehow at least debuild messes with the vars in a way that nothing but a very small amount get sleft
<Riddell> apachelogger: surely it can, it's activated by one is it no?
<apachelogger> no, it should be on by default
<Riddell> apachelogger: tried export FOO ?
<lex79> Riddell: pkg-kde-tools transition
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
 * jussi01 sighs... wasnt gcal integration into kontact done?
<apachelogger> if I try to get the output manually via fakeroot make debian/rules blah  it works
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> funs
<apachelogger> Riddell: it also appears to be working with dpkg-buildpackage
<apachelogger> As environment variables can affect the building of a package, often unintentionally, debuild sanitises the environment by removing all environment variables except for TERM, HOME, LOGNAME, GNUPGHOME, PGPPATH, GPG_AGENT_INFO, FAKEROOTKEY, DEB_*, the (C, CPP, CXX, LD and F)FLAGS variables and their _APPEND counterparts and the locale variables LANG and LC_*. TERM is set to `dumb' if it is unset, and PATH is set to
<apachelogger>  "/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11".
<apachelogger> one could do ... export NO_LZMA=1; debuild -e NO_LZMA
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> ...
<Riddell> ray_seattle: we're not kernel people, try #ubuntu
<apachelogger> yehha
<apachelogger> DEB_NO_LZMA to the rescue
<apachelogger> \o/
<claydoh> yay kmymoney kde4 started: http://soliverez.com.ar/drupal/node/58
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you sponsor bug 380708 and bug 380601 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380708 in konversation "New upstream release (Konversation 1.2 alpha2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380708
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380601 in kdevelop-kde4 "Request for removal (source only)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380601
<yuriy_> nixternal, JontheEchidna: wow you're right, dr konqi is much improved in 4.3
<apachelogger> of course it is
<yuriy_> I can't install -dbg packages to really test though
<yuriy_> do you know what information it submits in addition to the backtrace?
<apachelogger> kde version, app version, gcc etc. I suppose
<apachelogger> everything you would usually get asked by bko anyway
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Riddell> lex79: uploaded
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: let's see how the bandwidth holds up
 * apachelogger thinks dr. konqi should really be able to retrace with dbg packages
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: hehe, is barcelona's internets that bad?
<yuriy_> apachelogger: doesn't it?
<apachelogger> not retrace
<apachelogger> it just whines at you if the bt is crap
<yuriy_> apachelogger: that's the impression i got from the interface, I just can't test because there's not enough bandwidtth here to fetch dbg packages
<lex79> Riddell: thanks
<apachelogger> what it should do is tell you that you are missing packages and if you want to download it and if you want to it should do so and then retrace
<yuriy_> apachelogger: that's almost exactly what the dialog says. what actually happens if you tell it to reload the trace after installing the packages?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> should be automated anyway
<apachelogger> I don't see why $distro can't deploy a destkop file stating that $app needs $dbgpackage for debugging
<yuriy> apachelogger: we can probably patch dr konqi to do that if we want to use it
<apachelogger> and another one to state that $app $args $package is used to install said package
<apachelogger> yuriy: nah, we can do that upstream
<apachelogger> patching it would be the suse way of doing things :P
<yuriy> but upstream there is no standard for installing a package
<apachelogger> there doesn't need to be
<apachelogger> desktop file
<apachelogger> $distro deploys desktop file to inform KDE apps about how to install packages
 * yuriy needs to crash something smaller than plasma and check this out
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it is with all the geeks gone back to their rooms.  who knows what they're doing to take up so much bandewidth
<apachelogger> the very same can be done for khelpcenter
<nixternal> lol
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> essentially they could really use the same lib for the better part of work
<nixternal> Riddell: its official, system-config-printer code base is scary :)
<Riddell> nixternal: it is?
<nixternal> yes it is
<Riddell> nixternal: mostly it's copy and paste and adapt from the gnome version
<nixternal> actually not scary, just a mess
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> although we can't use threads in system settings
<apachelogger> it is a mess because it is python
<apachelogger> just like it would be bloated if it was c++ :P
<nixternal> apachelogger: I would have to agree on that part
<nixternal> and that part as well :)
<seele> nixternal: are you a red wings fan?
 * apachelogger waits for working pkg-kde-tools to publish
 * Riddell gags apachelogger before he gets a chance to say how ruby would solve every problem :)
<nixternal> seele: ummm, did you just disrespect me?
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> GO HAWKS!
<apachelogger> soyuz is way too slow for that name
<yuriy>  can't use threads in system settings?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah, well, since python is messy and c++ is bloated there is only one real option anyway :P
<apachelogger> javascript!
<apachelogger> oh dear
<seele> nixternal: lol
 * seele needs to find jorge
<seele> it is very likely the pens will play the redwings again for the stanley cup finals
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> is it just me or is the PPA interface at times confusing?
<apachelogger> in one column it says "Published" ... "8 minutes ago"
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you should check the meaning of the word then...
<Mamarok> soyuz just means "union"
<Mamarok> nothing to do with speed
<apachelogger> and it the build status it says that the binary is not yet published
 * yuriy decides to bite the bullet and download kdebase-workspace-dbg and tries to crash plasma again
<apachelogger> so clearly soyuz should either make it more visible what is source and what is binary or it should apply the published column to both
<apachelogger> one way or another it is still too slow
<apachelogger> must be because of the python mess :P
<neversfelde> if I am requesting a sync, should I subscribe Ubuntu Package Archive directly before import freeze and not ask MOTUs?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: like rosetta is called rosetta because the word rosetta means ehm well, it is a female name :P
<apachelogger> neversfelde: a MOTU needs to ack
<apachelogger> also you don't need to file sync requests unless there is need for a manual sync
<neversfelde> then I do not understand the comment for bug 380423
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380423 in arora "Please sync arora 0.7.0 (universe) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380423
<Mamarok> apachelogger: nope, Rosetta, like the RRosetta stone :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: 2) is weird
<apachelogger> 1) is what I said :P
<neversfelde> and what should I do if there is no need for a manual sync?
<apachelogger> 1 actually makes 2 invalid
<lex79> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ScottKitterman/Libplasma-Dev
<lex79> plasma-widget-quickaccess
<yuriy> apachelogger: if the retracing does work and it can be changed to submit to LP, would you prefer dr konqi over apport crash handling?
<yuriy> and nixternal ^
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> neversfelde: because if you request a sync for a package that got an ubuntu change you need to justify why sync and not merge and the archive admins shouldn't really have to mess with finding out if it really should be a sync instead of a merge
<apachelogger> that is why a MOTU should ack the request, to ensure that we indeed can sync and thus get rid of all ubuntu changes
<apachelogger> Mamarok: so for soyuz you justify the slowness with the meaning of the word but for rosetta with the thing it is named after?
<apachelogger> seriously
<neversfelde> apachelogger: so it was the right way to file a sync bug?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's the status of kdevelop?
<apachelogger> switching the view by 180 degrees we get: soyuz - space craft - should be fast - isn't ... rosetta - name - really a shame for everyone named rosetta :P
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kdevelop is at its kde4 version and built on all archs for karmic
<apachelogger> so I personally would go with: soyuz - spacecraft - should be fast isn't ... rosetta - stone - not moving in any case anywhere :P
<JontheEchidna> except for armel
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you think upstream are ok with us getting rid of kde 3 version?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it's half-broken anyways due to the lack of kde3 kio slaves and konsole kpart
 * rgreening loves JontheEchidna FOR packaging kmediafactory :)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: ask sabdfl, he will confirm both the meaning of the russian word "soyuz" and why he choose Rosetta
<apachelogger> neversfelde: yes, but now ... check the version in karmic it is a debian version that was synced at some point (there aint is no ubuntuX), so until debian import freeze arora will be auto-synced once a week
<apachelogger> Mamarok: ok, so soyuz fails the unity use case
<jussi01> rgreening: Ill love someone if they package this :D http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/pim/googledata
<apachelogger> I can't copy packages from ubuntu karmic to my ppa
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: lex did the kde4 porting for the packaging
<JontheEchidna> all I did was upload a bugfix release
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ok, gone
<apachelogger> that ain't much unified really. ... that said that I have to copy where indeed a link would be much more appropriate is less unifiying than the issue above :P
 * rgreening hugs lex too
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ah ok, I did not know about automatic syncs :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: righto
<lex79> rgreening:  :)
<neversfelde> thank you
<JontheEchidna> do versions like 4.0-1build1 get auto-synced?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> Riddell: do they?
<JontheEchidna> (e.g. fakesyncs or rebuilds)
<yuriy> looks like the report a bug function got a bit better in 4.3 as well
<Riddell> apachelogger: do who what?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: if you need a quick sync, because for example you want to backport it, you can also ask an archive admin to do that real quick
<apachelogger> Riddell: does *buildX get auto-synced
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> only *ubuntu* isn't autosynced
<apachelogger> neato, thx
<Riddell> that's the whole point of using buildX
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I wanted to file a backport request for aurora, so seems to be a good mistake to file a sync request ;)
<apachelogger> well, still an archive admin needs to process the bug
<apachelogger> so you might want to boke Riddell anyway :P
<apachelogger> so, the bug really slowed you down in the backport process :P
<neversfelde> hum ok
<apachelogger> jussi01_ wrote something and I am too lazy to scroll
<apachelogger> what to do, oh what to do
<Riddell> neversfelde: arora should get autosynced as he says, but autosync won't be run this week since we're all at UDS
<JontheEchidna> ah, I was wondering why autosyncing was taking so long
<apachelogger> Riddell: why does that need to be run manually anyway?
<neversfelde> Riddell: ok, have fun in spain :)
<apachelogger> i.e. why isn't it cron'ed?
 * JontheEchidna reboots into karmic
<apachelogger> mhhh kexec
<Riddell> neversfelde: synced
<neversfelde> Riddell: and thank you for accepting it
<neversfelde> :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've never worked that out, it's always been run manually
<rgreening> halllllllllllllllllllllppppppppppppppp!
<apachelogger> hehe
<Riddell> if we don't hear from JontheEchidna within 10 minutes, panic
<apachelogger> it makes it a manual autosync :D
<apachelogger> rgreening: what do you need halp with?
<apachelogger> ah, my makefile magic in project-neon is flawed
<apachelogger> and I am lagging for some unkown reason
<rgreening> apachelogger: Tonio_ :P
<apachelogger> what you are doing to him?
<apachelogger> ah hold on, I don't wanna know
<daskreech1> apachelogger: Your awesomeness slightly exceeds the speed of the universe. It'll catch up
<apachelogger> uhh
 * apachelogger hands daskreech1 a cookie
<Tonio_> rgreening: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~david.edmundson/usb-creator/kde-frontend
<Tonio_> rgreening: you need a web browser to open this fyi
<Daskreech> numnumnumnumnum
<jussi01> Tonio_: hey!
<apachelogger> web browsers are so 90's
<rgreening> Tonio_: smb
<Tonio_> jussi01 hey ;)
<Tonio_> rgreening: almost :)
<rgreening> :P
<jussi01> Tonio_: did you have any time to look at the mobile broadband thing for the nm plasmoid?
<Tonio_> rgreening: it's a concept like smb, but links are opened with one clik :)
<Tonio_> with smb it's generally two
<Tonio_> the only difference I can see so far ;)
<Daskreech> What's the FOSS version of SMB ?
<apachelogger> SMB
<yuriy> tomsdale: damn plasma in 4.3 crashed once and now I can't get it to happen again, and I've been trying
<yuriy> oops
<Daskreech> That sucks
<yuriy> Tonio_:
<apachelogger> yuriy: lul
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna made it!
<JontheEchidna> yup!
<JontheEchidna> feels pretty much like jaunty + kde 4.3
<apachelogger> not worth the fuzz, huh?
<rgreening> Tonio_: how do i open a web browser?
<JontheEchidna> the pager applet lost my number of rows setting, as usual on upgrades, but otherwise it went well
<rgreening> NOT!
<Riddell> rgreening: family project!
 * apachelogger falls of chair
 * Daskreech puts another chair under apachelogger
<apachelogger> uh
 * apachelogger hands Daskreech another cookie
<tomsdale>  yuriy, I still feel with you :-)
<apachelogger> yeah, I also get said when plasma stops crashing
<apachelogger> s/said/sad
<Tonio_> smarter: talking about smb, we'll have a discussion and a spec for the nautilus share port
<smarter> okay
<rgreening> have you seen the family stone?
<rgreening> we are tame
<JontheEchidna> eeeew: http://imagebin.ca/view/sNsH79B.html
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicQA  comments and fixes welcome
<Daskreech> Riddell: Looks standard
 * Riddell wonders if that's good
<Daskreech> Me too
<neversfelde> there are other network backends?
<Daskreech> What are out beta installs?
<Viper550>  okay arrgh I set a background image to a frame, and now everything inside that frame has that background. Don't want that
<Daskreech> Riddell: I think a feedback plasmoid is a troke of brilliance
<JontheEchidna> The Amarok beta2 packages in karmic work fine
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: ^
<Daskreech> ++s
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: not usable in Jaunty AFAIK
<Riddell> Viper550: widgets are transparent in qt these days
<Viper550> nm... needed to add  background: url() to the stylesheet
<JontheEchidna> the collection scanner is nice and snappy in 2.1
<Daskreech> With compositing on?
<Viper550> no. I'm in qt-designer
<apachelogger> Riddell: on out beta
<apachelogger> typo
<JontheEchidna> ok, so the karmic packages work just fine, but not the jaunty backports?
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: it seems not, Nightrose talked about earlier today
<apachelogger> Riddell: I would actually think that it makes more sense to send the data to a server that stores it in a db and spits it out in sensible html
<Daskreech> *koffkoff* Knowhere *koff*
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's another possibility, I think I'm leaning towards that now
<Daskreech> I wish someone would pic Knowhere back up :(
<Daskreech> pick
<apachelogger> Riddell: it would certainly be easier to parse it that way
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: there were backported? then it might work, as the Karmic packages did not work in Jaunty (KDE version mismatch IIRC)
<Daskreech> we could easily count the terms bucking fastards
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: oh, they probably weren't
 * JontheEchidna is confusing issues it seems
<JontheEchidna> I could probably backport the ones from karmic
<JontheEchidna> but I won't be able to test them since I just upgraded to karmic
<apachelogger> vm
<ScottK> apachelogger: What's the url to your translations rant?
<apachelogger> which one? :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: that one? http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2009/04/facts-about-rosetta-and-kubuntu-l10n.html
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  That one.  Thanks.
<Viper550> Riddell, http://imagebin.ca/img/RszzV1Ef.png ahh
<nixternal> that's just a bit much text for such a small dialog isn't it?
<Viper550> nixternal, well, I've been assuming it might get full-screened
<nixternal> even for full screen, that would be like reading a EULA there is so much text
<nixternal> I would try to split that up if possible
<nixternal> if you can't make the UI intuitive enough that you need that much write up, then I would suggest a [ Help ] button maybe?
<nixternal> and just have the help button popup a dialog that will contain the necessary help info
<Viper550> nixternal, our old installer kinda had the same thing
<nixternal> out with the old and in with the new then :)
<Viper550> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/50/Arklinux_installer.png though we assume that there may be users who are noobs here...but thenagain what noobs nowadays even making it THIS far with Linux would need to know how to operate a keyboard/mouse
<Daskreech> Viper550: A button or label marked help navigating would be good but assuming that they had ever installed anything on Windows I think they should get the idea
<Viper550> hmm...but does Kubuntu's installer have "that" much help?
<Daskreech> As in does it help you to figure out how to navigate ?
<Viper550> yea
<Daskreech> I honestly don't remember
 * ScottK wonders what channel he is in?
<nixternal> the Kubuntu one is simple enough that it doesn't need that much text
<nixternal> ScottK: ditto
<Daskreech> nixternal: I'd guess that is as well
<Viper550> I'll remove it, but is the disclamier about backing up your data helpful too?
<Daskreech> speaking of installing will kpackagekit have an add/remove view ?
<Daskreech> Viper550: Always
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that requires $user to know what a backup is
<apachelogger> and how to do it
<Daskreech> Still a good note to have
<apachelogger> nah, might confuse users
<Daskreech> Someone may not know this is going to do destructive thigns to the hard drive
<apachelogger> those that know what a backup is will know to do one
<apachelogger> Daskreech: if it does it is a bug anyway
<Daskreech> Yes but those that don't know what the installer is should be informed
<Daskreech> apachelogger: partitioning is a foreign idea to most people
<apachelogger> yes, so is backup
<Daskreech> Installing something is at worse some spyware app that is annoying not something that erases your 35 year family photo collection with the rest of your data if you put in the wrong "folder"
<apachelogger> Daskreech: you can't write "yer might lose all yer data"
<Daskreech> why not?
<apachelogger> because that will lead the target audience to not proceed
<apachelogger> since they don't know how to prevent this, nor bother
<Daskreech> Tell them to accept the defaults in the same write up and make the defaults not screw up the current data
<Viper550> but we've kinda always had several install options,
<apachelogger> options are not bad, making the user choose is ;-)
<Daskreech> Well in that case label the potentially destrucive ones with a warning will remove current data not reversible
<Daskreech> apachelogger: true
<Daskreech> Welcome to the Microsoft WIzard
<Viper550> such as the usual "erase a hard drive", "expert mode" (with qtparted), and a "parallel" mode
<apachelogger> the defaults should be sane enough to not break anything and make the user end up with a fancy system
<Viper550> which is basically a "resize your existing partitions" thing
<apachelogger> how is the user supposed to know that if it looks like all the other options? ;-)
<Daskreech> It has a good looking girl standing next to it?
<Viper550> http://common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/13/0,1425,sz=1&i=136878,00.jpg
<apachelogger> that might not work for every part of the target audience though :P
<Viper550> though I think for the new installer we will tone down the "system install" option to be a "pick a drive, any drive" affair
<apachelogger> hm
<Viper550> http://imagebin.ca/view/9sLtLjm.html I had this earlier
<apachelogger> way too much information IMHO
<Riddell> kde commit 973349
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> !commit 973349
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commit 973349
<apachelogger> kde svn
<Riddell> !kde commit 973349
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> !kde svn 973349
<Viper550> yeah, our old installer kinda reminded me of a failed attempt at a Vista-style wizard UI
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=973349&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 973349 | Account for Michael Andrew Casadevall (macasadevall) created.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde svn 973349
<Riddell> yay for nixternal
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> yay for NCommander
<Riddell> but yay for nixternal too just for luck
 * apachelogger finds nixternal the hotter kubuntu dev of those two
<NCommander> Riddell, I didn't know upstream KDE called me "ARM king" which is what toma said on IRC
<NCommander> apachelogger, didn't realize you were into older men.
<apachelogger> depends really
<apachelogger> though generally I am more attracted to older, which is not too difficult considering I am so young :P
<apachelogger> NCommander: btw, if you get project-neon ppa non-virtual you could even get status reports on KDE's status on armel etc ;-)
<NCommander> apachelogger, I tried barking up that tree, and was attacked by elmo
<NCommander> (basically its got to be a Canonical-only PPA)
<apachelogger> in that case they might wanna get virtual armel buildds :P
<Daskreech> Does Kpackagekit use a GTK password dialog?
<apachelogger> not if you don't have it installed
<nixternal> Riddell: adding an svn account during freeze? :p
<NCommander> But if you do, it defaults to it over the KDE one
<NCommander> nixternal, I just got mine during a freeze
<apachelogger> so I have been told
<apachelogger> which is weird
<nixternal> dang, toma isn't around for me to threaten removal of mailody :p
<Daskreech> hmm ok
<apachelogger> lol
<nixternal> ok, I have the usb-creator stuff pimping out pyqt style
<nixternal> only question I have is how to properly import either DBusGMainLoop or DBusQtMainLoop
<nixternal> could do it in a try, but if someone has both installed, could be funky, as it may import the GMain over the QtMain when needing the QtMain
<nixternal> must say usb-creator is much simpler than unetbootin
<NCommander> nixternal, yay for ports :-)
<nixternal> [05/26/09][07:59:30][    sabdfl] but yes, Canonical has a privileged position, and if that makes people uncomfortable they will find other projects to participate in
<nixternal> wth? Hobbsee what did you start?
<nixternal> another moment in "Keeping our community"
<apachelogger> community is overrated anyway
<nixternal> obviously
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-27
<lex79> launchpad bug 375631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375631 in kipi-plugins "Merge from debian unstable kipi-plugins 0.3.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375631
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hrm?
<Daskreech> Heehee
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, there were multiple bits in it that were quite illuming, wasn't there?
<nixternal> gnomevfs -> KDE? KIO I am guessing...never messed with it really, except with KHelpCenter and help:/
<Daskreech> Somewhat
<Daskreech> In my experience it's somewhat like it
<Daskreech> though since no dialogs allow entry of it I'm not sure why it's that great
<nixternal> I will have to read up on gnomevfs and see how I can port that code
<Daskreech> port?
<Daskreech> huh?
<jjesse> ?
<Daskreech> Yeah
<Daskreech> this
<JontheEchidna> lulz: bug 380738
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380738 in mono "Accidental use of close by magnets may erase hard disks" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380738
<JontheEchidna> I feel sorta bad for the real guy...
<Daskreech> That's a serious Bug?
<Daskreech> posted against the software modules ?
<Hobbsee> oh, ffs
<Hobbsee> Unfortunately, I have found out the hard way that the magnetic field produced by strong magnets is able to wipe hard disks clean of all data. Following the advice of another computer user on an online forum, I tried it, and it turned out that he was in fact correct. In this experience, I have lost thousands of precious family pictures and other very important personal data.
<Hobbsee> so, someone heard that they might get their hard disks wiped, if they did this
<Hobbsee> that's fine.  so did htey backup, knowing that they might lose their very important data?
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<Hobbsee> the next paragraph is even better
<Hobbsee> so ubuntu should supply hard drives that don't use magnetics, for their machines?
 * JontheEchidna is reporting it to #launchpad and the launchpad answers tracker
<Hobbsee> no one will be there
<JontheEchidna> now he's assigning random people to unused upstream bug watches :/
<Hobbsee> that wouldn't surprise me
<JontheEchidna> Changed in suse:
<JontheEchidna> assignee: 	nobody → steve ballmer (m-noroozi)
<JontheEchidna> lol @ steve ballmer though
<JontheEchidna> anyway, I think that hard drives do have a small degree of magnetic protection built in
<Hobbsee> oh dear, even mark's subscribed
<JontheEchidna> sticking a small fridge magnet to your computer's case shouldn't hurt it, though I personally wouldn't do it...
<JontheEchidna> powerful electromagnet to the hard drive would probably fry it, but that'd be intentional
<nellery> grandmother superior?
<JontheEchidna> I lol'd
<nellery> ehh he subscribed sabdfl
<nellery> oh and Steve Jobs!
<Daskreech> and $DEITY ?
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> 'nite all
<nellery> Oh wow he's good... Charles Darwin is assigned to Evolution
<iivv> last text received: mekshurudocozuloozdisckstoomanytyms&udontwanttostndnlynFri.
<iivv> wrong channel
<iivv> scratch that from the record
<Daskreech> Where can I follow what's going on at UDS?
<nixternal> Daskreech: summit.ubuntu.com
<Daskreech> Thanks
<nixternal> yikes, using vbox for pxe/kickstart/fai is not the best, but it works, and helps to automating iso testing w/o generating remastered isos with custom preseeds for each test case
<nixternal> using fedora and cobbler though :/
<nixternal> now that I have that figured out, it should be easy to create the same thing with a very minimal ubuntu install, then save the vm img, and publish it for all to use
<nixternal> have to admit, this is where vmware rocked...you could feed it kickstart scripts for isos
<\sh> nixternal: FAI rocks even with vmware (and its big brother esx) when you want to test automatic installation of special server layouts...for simple tasks without thinking preseed is also ok..but kickstart for debian with preseed stuff insight was my personal hell...
<\sh> s/insight/inside/
<nixternal> ya, same here
<nixternal> not everyone here has access to ESX, which is the GOD of all VMs :)
<nixternal> I see than I can do Xen/Kickstart, wonder about Xen/FAI
<\sh> nixternal: actually it's a beast with ESX == 666 ;)
<\sh> nixternal: FAI + Xen is the unltimate gogogo we used it in 2007 during the FAI development sprint one guy was using a test server from my former employer to show how easy that is to deploy a dom0 and then all the xen instances via fai...rocking hard
<nixternal> right, was looking at domU
<nixternal> might just go that way, and Xen works if your sys has 0 hardware support right?
<nixternal> just not the best
<\sh> but FAI is nothing for "just install and fire" it's more "plan in the first place, then do"
<nixternal> right, but it is still easy to do for automating iso testing
<\sh> yep :)
<nixternal> at least to make sure that it installs...regression testing will still have to be done manually of course
<Daskreech> nixternal: Know if there are Gobby sessions going on?
<nixternal> Daskreech: there are, gobby.ubuntu.com
<Daskreech>  Good thing I'm on Gnome so installing it won't annoy me :)
<Daskreech> Anyone tried kobby?
<nixternal> i did yesterday, didn't work for me
<Daskreech> You pulled the lib infinity ?
<nixternal> yup
<Daskreech> didn't have any problems building that?
<nixternal> none at all
<nixternal> went smooth
<Daskreech> Neat :)
<nixternal> I had an issue with the ubuntu server with kobby saying that it wasn't xmpp or something
<nixternal> would like to see that as a plugin for kate
<Daskreech> Well they are probably using libobby
<Daskreech> Kobby is libinifinote
<nixternal> ahhh
<Daskreech> which is next generation
<nixternal> gotcha
<nixternal> does gobby have support for that yet?
<Daskreech> Nope
<nixternal> well that is silly
<Daskreech> It will
<Daskreech> pretty soon
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> man, I wonder if I will be able to make it for one session today...I am super tired
<nixternal> went to bed at 5am yesterday, woke up 2 hours later
<\sh> nixternal: are you not in spain?
<nixternal> \sh: nope, they don't love me there :p
<nixternal> wasn't able to go this round, I am out of a job right now, and without money, it wouldn't have been possible
<\sh> nixternal: oh shit...anything on the radar job wise or plan to go the freelancer way?
<nixternal> so, if you know someone looking for a linux dev, with experience in the cloud storage arena and of course the desktop market, let me know :)
<nixternal> nothing on the radar, jobs around here are pretty bad
<nixternal> how I got into cloud storage I will never know
<nixternal> but the one thing I do know about cloud storage, Amazon, EMC, and others are doing it all wrong :)
<Daskreech> They should be using Cirrus ?
<Daskreech> Why is there so much jaunty stuff at the Summit ?
<nixternal> Cleversafe is doing it right, they just don't know how to make a damn sale yet...though I hate admitting that since they let me go
<nixternal> Daskreech: they didn't clear the last UDS docs off of gobby
<Daskreech> Hire yourself to them as a consultant
<\sh> nixternal: canonical doesn't hire someone to work on ubuntu one? ;) well...I had some job offers from headhunters during the last weeks...but only .de
<Daskreech> Ah
<nixternal> Daskreech: to who?
<Daskreech> the don't know how to sell guys
<nixternal> ya, the headhunters here are calling me about .NET crap...nowhere on my resume will you find .NET
<nixternal> I guess it is a stupid enough language anyone can do it :p
<Sput> for small values of "can" and "do"
<nixternal> hehe
<\sh> nixternal: hahaha...I have this crap with "SAP Consulting" I never had SAP on my CV ... the only contact with SAP was during the 90ties when the first SAP linux server were tested...and I installed one
<nixternal> I will admit though, I did like my .NET courses at the uni...only because the instructor was amazing, otherwise I hated the language
<nixternal> I did some SAP/ERP stuff for Rockwell Automations when I first got out of the military
<nixternal> that stuff sucks hardcore
<nixternal> I would rather go back to programming ladder logic for PLCs or PICs
<Daskreech> Why did you hate  .NET ?
<Daskreech> and what's with two copies of karmic QA for Kubuntu on the server ?
<\sh> nixternal: offer "Innovative Turtle Programming Experience"...e.g. developing a graphic turtle cloud engine...IMHO that would give a good "WTF?" to some people reading your resume ,-)
<nixternal> Daskreech: it reminded me of the old J++, then the more I looked at it, I got the icky feeling of a Java and Visual Basic love child
<nixternal> I felt dirty after using it
<Daskreech> Well yeah :)
<nixternal> plus I wasn't planning on doing enterprise ecommerce development anyways
<nixternal> well, if I don't have a job within the next month and few days, I was approved to rejoin the military, so that is probably what I will do
<nixternal> go in, do probably 10, get a full retirement, and enjoy life
<\sh> nixternal: well, opensource can sometimes be a fearful experience, but it's not deadly as doing a gun job ... or do you plan to do infrastructure work for the army?
<nixternal> navy, I am a gunner's mate in the navy :)
<nixternal> so it would be gun captain or something else
<nixternal> I am senior enlisted, so I will have a cake job
<\sh> now I ask myself what a cake job in the army/navy is...you don't mean something like getting fat and becoming a consultant in war theory for the white house...(now I'm joking :))
<nixternal> haha, actually yes
<\sh> ANGST!
<nixternal> damn americans and their war!
<nixternal> i am actually hoping I get to go back to Iraq and work on fixing the infrastructure...last time I went I had fun, though it was quite scary a lot of the times
<\sh> nixternal: germans are not better these days, but we don't call it "War" we call it "Mission of Piece" (actually it's the same...people are getting hurd)
<\sh> s/piece/peace/
<nixternal> right
<\sh> but now we are getting OT...and we need to be PC ;)
<nixternal> hehehe
<nixternal> \sh: of all the people to be PC, it isn't you or I :p
<nixternal> whoever just walked into the community room sounds hung over
<\sh> nixternal: you know what...enter the navy, go and get them that they transfer you to .de and you'll get a job here...
<nixternal> ya, that would totally rock
<nixternal> Germany, Spain, or Greece is where I want to live, besides Mexico of course
<\sh> let's see what this evening will give us here @company...looks like that we will be aquired by another company...hopefully not all rumours are correct ... eventually yes, and then I really have a personal problem
<Daskreech> better yet go to Iraq and establish FOSS all over the place and have America relying on them for tech infrastructure in 10 years
<nixternal> they actually have quite a bit of FOSS over there already
<nixternal> it was pretty cool
<Daskreech> Established ?
<nixternal> Iraq is where I found out about Ubuntu iirc
<nixternal> they have a bunch of little hacker youngsters there
<nixternal> I got to protect their internet cafe on day and went in and was like "whoa, check them out"
<nixternal> s/on/one/
<Daskreech> choqok is written in Iran isn't it?
<nixternal> i have no idea
<Daskreech> Think it is. But yeah That would be great
<\sh> hmm...I should block time to test nexenta
<Daskreech> Whooo someone joined the Gobby server!
<Daskreech> I really need to think out channels of communication for kobby and talk it over with Greg
<Daskreech> = Main Inclusion Reports =
<Daskreech>  * "We're getting rid of main"?
<Daskreech> Reeeeeeally?
<nixternal> hehe
<\sh> if the system for having package based upload rights is in place then this would be a good idea...but I don't like the idea that anyone without any real clue of e.g. the kernel can upload the kernel...that would be a loss of trust
<nixternal> that won't happen
<Daskreech> Wow Did they just wake up or something
<Daskreech> people are flooding in
<nixternal> the kernel team will be in charge of who gets to upload to it
<nixternal> just like kubuntu would control rights to kde packages and what not
<Daskreech> What's UNR ?
<Daskreech> Oh never mind
<yuriy> I think I just came to the metadata discussion so I can sit here and cringe
<Riddell> yuriy: what's it about?
<yuriy> storing basic metadata about media files, and *maybe* tracking movement of the files
<yuriy> very rudimentary version of nepomuk
<Daskreech> yuriy: anyone brought up Nepomuk?
<Daskreech> or at least Zeitgeist?
<yuriy> nope not yet, I don't really know how to bring it up
<Daskreech> Well Nepomuk's ontology was just made the default for Freedesktop standards if I recall
<Daskreech> That might be a step in
<Riddell> "LETS GO PENS!"  seele Pens?
<rgreening> Riddell: rm 8 is busted again..
<yuriy> Daskreech: zeitgeist is mentioned on the spec
<Daskreech> yuriy: Uh huh
<Daskreech> Which has had a year less development and has no roadmap
<yuriy> i guess the idea is a little different: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-content-library
<rgreening> Rm 8 is cursed :P
<yuriy> rgreening: you locked yourself in?
<Riddell> rgreening: do we need to come and rescue you?
<rgreening> no, lock/handle is busted :)
<rgreening> no, we got rescued...
<rgreening> ty
<rgreening> hehe
<Daskreech> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/im_an_idiot.png
<yuriy> Daskreech: the response is: "RDF is just too hard for developers"
<Daskreech> wait no mouseover
<Daskreech> http://xkcd.com/530/
<Daskreech> yuriy: Fair enough
<Daskreech> Honestly I think that KDE not quite getting it in near 2 years doesn't make it likely that Canonical will get it in 6 months
<Daskreech>  granted they are not going to get Zeitgiest in that time either
<Daskreech> They still haven't even gotten gnomevfs
<Daskreech> So step at a time
<Daskreech> Try for something realistic
 * Daskreech wnces
<Daskreech> Anyone on the gobby server?
<rgreening> apachelogger: project neon... we should discuss how to get something like this as PPA packages in LP...
<Daskreech> rgreening: Working on KDE4 OO.o goodness?
<Riddell> rgreening: surely neon is in a PPA
<apachelogger> rgreening: what Riddell said :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you get the space you needed?
<Daskreech> Riddell: Why two Kubuntu-karmic-qa docs ?
<Riddell> Daskreech: lack of communication.  lack of intelligence in gobby.
<apachelogger> Riddell: not yet, though the PPA size decreased a lot for some reason
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the question no?
<apachelogger> Riddell: pardon?
<Riddell> apachelogger: the number for the LP answers asking for more space
<apachelogger> Riddell: 72083
<apachelogger> uh, I broke kde-nightly-kdesupport :S
<nixternal> yay for you!
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> apparently it was bad copy n paste
<apachelogger> the sed expression is all wrong :D
<nixternal> no IRC in Karmic!
<nixternal> get closer to the mic so I can hear you gorgeous people
<nixternal> Irssi!
<nixternal> ship Irssi by default
<apachelogger> nixternal: room?
<nixternal> 5
<DreadKnight> heya, i'm on karmic koala... and i tried bubblemon plasmoid... and now it appears at every login.. and i delete it each time..
<nixternal> that is a feature...we really want you to use bubblemon ;p
<apachelogger> lol
<DreadKnight> bubblemon is krappy atm
<nixternal> i had that silly rss feed thing doing it as well...went into the configs and ripped itout
<DreadKnight> settings are fugly and when on panel at least, the text displayed when hovering is too small and unreadable
<DreadKnight> nixternal: that sounds like a plan, but not sure what i would need to remove
<nixternal> get rid of them both, ship Irssi!
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> mirc
<nixternal> DreadKnight: ~/.kde/share/config and grep for bubblemon
<apachelogger> mirc!!!!
<DreadKnight> >_<
<DreadKnight> nixternal: thanks will try :D
<nixternal> it is in one of the plasma*rc files
<nixternal> that will get fixed in karmic eventually
<DreadKnight> mhm
<apachelogger> Riddell: thx, project-neon now got more space :D
<Riddell> yay
<apachelogger> now I just need to fix kdesupport again ;-)
<apachelogger> Konversation can have that list as well!
<nixternal> rgreening: IRSSI!!!! come on already
<nixternal> you can screen irssi, even more efficient :p
<nixternal> quit muting the audio damnit, I am trying to listen
<apachelogger> :D
 * nixternal wonders if there is a distro that ships irssi by default
<apachelogger> grml might
<nixternal> ok, time to grab some ice and go to bed...g'nite
<apachelogger> nini nixternal
<Daskreech> wait I can hear? Where can I listen in?
<apachelogger> icecast.ubuntu.co
<apachelogger> m
<apachelogger> uh, I think I fixed kdesupport
<apachelogger> and now I also know why I used checkOutEval instead of checkOut in earlier magic
<Daskreech> I think the feedback is important to the quassel project
<rgreening> I agree
<Daskreech> if we can help with a channel for feedback then defaulting to Konversation isn't that much of an issue
 * apachelogger notes that taring up all of kdesupport takes forever
<freeflying> do u have any suggestion for ubuntuone's kde support
<Daskreech> in terms of?
<DreadKnight> dropbox lacks kde integration as well >_<
<Daskreech> Isn't that more that Gnome did dropbox integration ?
<DreadKnight> would have been better if ubuntuone was named something like 'tree roots'
<Daskreech> Rather than the other way ?
<DreadKnight> :)
<ScottK> The name issue has been done to death, so there's really no point in continuing to beat the dead horse.
<DreadKnight> yeah, i see where you're going with that.... "optimism"
<DreadKnight> i know it was, seen in on blogosphere
<DreadKnight> you have ubuntu 9.10 the distro ... then you have ubuntu 1, the dropbox clone...
<DreadKnight> it all makes sense.
<DreadKnight> and using 'ubuntuone' in another distro = not cool... name fanaticism
<DreadKnight> oh well, nvm about it.
<apachelogger> ubuntu just means way too many things :P
<DreadKnight> yeah
<Daskreech> What's going on with KDE in Ubuntuone ?
<DreadKnight> ubuntuone suggests no clients for windows or mac = not cool
<freeflying> ssem no support, they think akonadi is quite complicated compare with gnome
<DreadKnight> it's like shooting yourself in the leg
<Daskreech> akonadi is complicated?
<Daskreech> have they even looked at it?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> what does ubuntuone have to do with akonadi?
 * DreadKnight loves that kubuntu has kde without many changes to it, annoying branding, useless applications or yast
<freeflying> I think ubuntuone is a filesystem stuff, so it should can be implemented with kio
<apachelogger> righto
<freeflying> apachelogger: probably those things need to be sycned
<DreadKnight> freeflying: same conclussion reached the people from dropbox community regarding dropbox implementation into kde
<apachelogger> freeflying: didn't see that happen
<freeflying> apachelogger: its on the roadmap :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> as it is akonadi is implemented into kaddressbook
<apachelogger> and very unlikely to end up for stuff like mail before 4.3
<DreadKnight> AIR there from GHNS doesn't installs for me ...
<apachelogger> so, since that stuff is on their roeadmap and akonadi is not rolled out across all of kdepim yet, it would seem that this is a rather lame excuse for not having a KDE client :P
<apachelogger> anyway, claiming that akonadi si complicated to whatever they want to support in gnome is simply weird
<DreadKnight> i'm wondering... does kde have any applications using mono?
<apachelogger> didn't see one yet
<freeflying> apachelogger: as u know gnome guys always think kde is too complicated
<apachelogger> I didn't know, and I don't think that is a general property of gnome guys
<apachelogger> more like ubuntu guys :P
<apachelogger> markey: new moby album in june it seems
<freeflying> apachelogger: then u're lucky, all those guys I met in china they all think kde is complicated
<freeflying> :)
<DreadKnight> kde has bad usability in many places :P
<apachelogger> disco lies I say
<freeflying> DreadKnight: so dose gnome
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger listened to "Junge Römer (live @Radiokulturhaus)" by Garish 19 hours ago; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<DreadKnight> gnome is nicer, more polished
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> half the time my last.fm stuff is broken
<DreadKnight> and oxygen kinda scares a lot of people i've seen
<apachelogger> I probably should use something else
<DreadKnight> does anyone manage to install AIR plasma theme from GHNS in karmic?
<apachelogger> it is on kde-look?
<DreadKnight> yes
<maco> DreadKnight, what's wrong with oxygen. i think it looks rather nice...
<maco> though i still quite like Clearlooks
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> non-official KDE package that is
<apachelogger> no wonder it is not working
<apachelogger> might be a trojan horse :P
<DreadKnight> clearlooks is nice
<rgreening> Clearlookis is icon incomplete .. no?
<DreadKnight> one of the most used themes in gnome
<maco> DreadKnight, also, have you used kde 4.2? kde 3 was hard for me to use...too many options crammed together. i couldn't process all the information and would run back to gnome. kde 4.2 seems to have fixed that and now arranges settings in sense-making ways without brain overlad
<maco> *overload
<DreadKnight> maco: oxygen window decorations and buttons are sort of dull and flat
<DreadKnight> i'm using kde since 3.5 or something
<maco> ...i like flat
<maco> i hated kde 3's bubblegum look
<DreadKnight> and i'm using gnome as well, since it's more polished/usable
<maco> like i said, i like clearlooks. it also is flat
<DreadKnight> i use that clearlooks that has a bit of gloss on window decoration, forgot name
 * apachelogger notes that kdesupport is now taring for 20 minutes -.-
<apachelogger> darn you oxygen, darn you!
<maco> no idea on window decorations though...i dont have any with the window manager i use
<DreadKnight> maco: yeah, i don't like plastik style that much as well, took me a while to get use with the fugly kde looks, but i had no choice... my hdd was broken and i was left without any ubuntu live cds... only have kubuntu live cd's at home (local distributor)
<Daskreech> http://2tu.us/ftq
<DreadKnight> maco: what window manager is that? O_o
<maco> xmonad
<maco> it's a tiling window manager
<DreadKnight> interesting... like in blender 3d i guess
<Daskreech> tried mutter?
<maco> the wm is much more important than whether its GNOME or KDE to me
<DreadKnight> i think window decorations should be deprecated long time ago, fucking kill the minimize/maximize/close buttons concept already >_<
<DreadKnight> i so displike gnome3/-shell
<maco> GNOME / KDE only determines which panel is displaying my clock & workspaces and which menu i see
<DreadKnight> dislike*
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Disco Lies (Freemasons Club Mix)" by Moby; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<ryanakca-quassel> rgreening: Did you get my new debdiff?
<freeflying> well, ubuntuone will provide a backend for evolution
<DreadKnight> can anyone place and AIR on kde-look so it will work with karmic / kde 4.3 ? :\
<DreadKnight> place AIR *
<apachelogger> Daskreech: uh, nice read :D
<apachelogger> freeflying: the evoluation data server I suppose?
<freeflying> apachelogger: should be
 * apachelogger notes that to his knowledge evolution and akonadi are much alike in terms of access and stuff
<Mamarok> maco: just added some stuff to the gobby doc
<apachelogger> akonadi is just more powerful and all
<freeflying> apachelogger: akonadi depends on mysql heavily
<apachelogger> so?
<apachelogger> that doesn't matter at all for ubuntuone
<apachelogger> the client would be talking to akonadi, not mysql
<freeflying> apachelogger: the point is no one know akonadi well in ubuntuone team, I soppose
<apachelogger> so someone gotta dive into it :P
<apachelogger> if people would always stick with the stuff they know, the word inovation would be not existing
<freeflying> :)
<freeflying> apachelogger: totally agree with u
<Riddell> apachelogger: will you be around for translations session at midday?
<Riddell> I'd expect you have things to say on the topic
<freeflying> Riddell: translation on lp?
<Riddell> yes
<maco> Mamarok, i added a comment under one of yours
 * apachelogger checks schedule
<Mamarok> maco: thx :)
<maco> did it again :P
<apachelogger> meh
<Mamarok> maco: I never liked Quassel, it's just so complicated, and hsa hardly grown better in the last months
<Mamarok> has*
<apachelogger> Riddell: I actually wanted to go for some sushi around that time ;-)
<apachelogger> gotta delay that I suppose
<Mamarok> with the end user in mind it's too complicated
<maco> i havent really used konversation. looked like it was just xchat-qt though :P
<maco> i switched to quassel from irssi for the ipv6 support (irssi falls over 4/5 of the time)
<maco> the core/client thing is what's got me staying since someone offered use of their core and i didnt have anywhere to ssh to for irssi usage
<Hobbsee> that can be fixed, maco
<jussi01> o/
<maco> yes, thank you jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<Mamarok> maco: I use irssi in screen, but we should not forget the usability for non tech users, and those are the majority of our users
<maco> Mamarok, i dont think its any harder to use than xchat-gnome...certainly easier than xchat (the normal one) but *plz* get rid of the word "buffer"
<jussi01> maco: +1 on that
<Mamarok> maco: I don't develop Quassel :)
<maco> heh i know
<Mamarok> maco: ask SPut, he is the main developer AFAIK
<maco> i just meant thats the largest usability thing i can think of: terminology
<jussi01> Sput: is a super guy :D
<Mamarok> but true, "buffer" is a horrible world, as I said, a nerd tool for nerds, it's simply not noob user friendly
<maco> other than that, not configurable toolbar, but sebas says thats fixed with ifdefs upstream so you can compile --enable-kde
<maco> it was meant to be a nerd tool for nerds, but they did a lot of work to make it fit kubuntu and seem receptive to more usability fixes
<Nightrose> yea imho latest quassel is very user friendly actually
 * Mamarok fires up Quassel and gets a look
<jussi01> and the devs are very recptive to putting in usability fixes - you just need to tell them what they are...
 * Nightrose recommends having a look before judging it ;-)
<DreadKnight> i agree
<rgreening> ryanakca: yep,. I see it now. ty...
<rgreening> ryanakca: hows kobby? :)
<Mamarok> Nightrose: the one in KDE 4.3 is ok, surprised at the work done then,kudos!
 * Mamarok goes to remove some remarks on gobby
<apachelogger> kobby!
<apachelogger> rgreening: is ryanakca working on a package?
<Mamarok> maco: done :)
<rgreening> several apachelogger
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, on a package for kobby
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> I was, then he said he was, so I defer to him and I'll sponsor the upload.
<rgreening> apachelogger: how come u r not here?
<rgreening> u should be
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> work
<rgreening> bah work :P
<apachelogger> I will be 55 hours at work in 6 days starting tomorrow
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> ryanakca: ping ping :P
<sebas> maco: toolbars aren't fixed upstream
 * Riddell backports konversaion to please the soyuz man
<sebas> if someone wants to fix it, it'll be #IFDEFfery
<ryanakca> rgreening: Comming along, trying to find out all of the B-D, upstream didn't provide a list
<rgreening> ah. yeah, I had noticed that too...
<rgreening> ok, I'm going to review kdetoys now.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: 50 bucks I get a package faster than you :P
<rgreening> apachelogger: hmm... I think thats a great challenge
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Heh
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I own the ITP in debian anyways... but you could try stealing it from me
<maco> sebas, oh i thought you said that --enable-kde made kde toolbars
<sebas> nope, unfortunately
<rgreening> ryanakca: did you get qtscriptgenerator done?
<Riddell> rgreening: he came to me saying he was doing it
<Riddell> so I assume it's in progress
<rgreening> just like koffice2? did that build after so I can mark completge :P
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> rgreening: yes it did
<rgreening> cool. Ill mark uploaded then
<ryanakca> rgreening: Hi, any idea about http://paste.ubuntu.com/181887/ ? Googling tells me that it requires /usr/share/perl5/Dpkg/Source/Package/V3/quilt.pm , from dpkg-dev, but I already have it installed.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> list-missing hooks sez the karmic libinfinity package is not installing everything
<Riddell> ryanakca: are you compiling on karmic or jaunty?
<Riddell> it won't compile in jaunty
<Riddell> do you have an up to date debhelper and quilt in karmic?
<Riddell> oh, you're only sitting over there
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'll try running debuild from inside a chroot
<Riddell> sebas: grep geolocation kdebase-workspace-4.2.85/plasma/dataengines
<Riddell> empty
<Riddell> so that explains why it's not in the package
<ryanakca> rgreening: building
<rgreening> cool
<sebas> Riddell: Hm, I wouldn't know why it's missing from the beta, it's definitely in base
<sebas> (trunk that is)
<rgreening> sebas, Riddell: maybe it couldn't locate itself :)
<sebas> :)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: you're collecting fanclub in ML I notice, perhaps other admins should make their "we are here too"
<Mamarok> Tm_T: :) that would be great, yes :)
<Mamarok> jussi01: ^^
<Riddell> sebas: is it possible to set up the social applet with no configuration?  I'm thinking from a live CD it would be cool to see users near you with no setup at all
<sebas> That already works if you have the dataengine
<jussi01> what?
<sebas> I can make it switch to that tab immediately when there's nothing config'ed
<rgreening> Quintasan: ping
<rgreening> are you almost done with kdewebdev
<Mamarok> jussi01: some support on the -users ML would be nice :)
<Mamarok> as some ar wanting my head it seems, for putting a moderation flag on 2 users...
<Riddell> how's this?  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicIrc
<apachelogger> waaaaaaah
<apachelogger> ryanakca, rgreening: kobby ain't seems to be working with gobby.ubuntu.com
<ryanakca> Riddell: s/usability nad feature/usability and feature/ ...  Should we mention that if we'd like to use Quassel, but might have to switch if upstream isn't able to take care of the key features we want?
<rgreening> apachelogger: duh.. different protocol my friend :P
<apachelogger> different?
<apachelogger> wth
 * apachelogger notes the whole obby concept to be rather crappy
<rgreening> gobby uses old one, not new infinity one
<apachelogger> man
<rgreening> yeah, it wasn't promoted/switched for jaunty
<maco> kobby and gobby-0.5 use infinity
<rgreening> karmic will use new one
<maco> um but gobby.ubuntu.com still uses obby
<apachelogger> that is like... uh, ah, quassel ain't connecting to freenode because it only supports IRC 0.5 while freenode uses 0.4 :P
<Riddell> ryanakca: can do, please go ahead and edit
<maco> so old one should still be avail in karmic so that *next time* we can still use it :P
<rgreening> different ver of infinity.. not compatible.
<maco> the server is on hardy, i think
<apachelogger> rgreening: so, what if someone comes to next UDS with jaunty gobby? :P
<maco> or hardy!
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> still LTS
<maco> Dell is refusing to ship anything other than hardy (and upgrades are banned!) on their systems in Ireland
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I'm waiting for qtscriptgenerator to finish building, *sigh*
<rgreening> backports...
<Riddell> ScottK: how's the netbook stuff in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicPackaging now?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: qtscriptgenerator? Oo
<\sh> don't use dell then...
<apachelogger> maco: looking at jaunty I consider that a good idea actually :P
<Tm_T> apachelogger: son...
<maco> apachelogger, i'm opposite
<maco> jaunty doesnt crash every damn day
<maco> actually...rarely crashes if ever
<maco> hardy was AWFUL
<\sh> maco: on server or desktop? hardy server never failed for us here...well, not using dell that is ;)
<maco> desktop
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I am just waiting for the testbuilds to finish
<apachelogger> otherwise I am done
<maco> i'm not using dell eiether
<maco> the iwl4965 module sucked horribly in hardy
<\sh> maco: well, every release crashed at some time at my place on different hardware platforms..
<apachelogger> ryanakca: building in my staging ppa, feel free to use it ;-)
<\sh> (desktop that is)
<maco> my brother and i had identical laptops, except he used iwl3945 and i used iwl4965
<apachelogger> hm
<ryanakca> rgreening: built, http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/qtscriptgenerator_0.1.0-3ubuntu1.debdiff
<maco> mine crashed daily, his didn't
<apachelogger> rgreening, ryanakca: we could launch a kubuntu infinity server :P
<maco> for an actual desktop (not laptop), though....hardy's very nicely polished. it's what my mum & brother use
<apachelogger> because I'll have a kobby stack in like an hour
<apachelogger> maybe earlier depending on how long the ppa queue is
 * \sh needs to get his cluebat out and hit clueness into our ESX cluster maintainers...do not migrate vmware machines on a new cluster with an unsupported way...it fails and gives others strange problems like having only 1.7kB IO performance on everything which produces IO load
<yuriy> apachelogger: here, listening?
<apachelogger> <3 Riddell
<apachelogger> yuriy: of course
<Artemis_Fowl> anybody can post me his/her *untouched* menu.lst file?
<Artemis_Fowl> need to run some tests...
<yuriy> apachelogger: input? we don't really know much about translations here...
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Feel like getting libqinfinity into Debian?
<apachelogger> not me
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Then how did you get kobby building?
<ryanakca> Oh, you've packaged it, just don't feel like maintaining, nevermind
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is no case where the pot generation breaks, is there?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't know, there's no checking so it's hard to say
<Riddell> it has happened, if our package name is different from the upstream .pot
<maco> does dragon use phonon or does it go directly to xine?
<maco> guys?
<yuriy> maco: uses phonon
<rgreening> maco: phonon had a xine backend. Dragon should use phonon to access the current backend
<rgreening> as all kde4 apps should be doing.
<maco> thanks
<yuriy> maco: there may be a couple features it's going directly to xine for, I don't remember what right now
<maco> like video?
<maco> or does phonon handle video?
<apachelogger> cross platform!
<apachelogger> conversion from .ts to .po(t) is pretty difficult actually
<apachelogger> one would have to implement a parser
<apachelogger> .ts is essentially xml
<apachelogger> nah!
<apachelogger> one can not convert at all :P
<apachelogger> the .po will be completely broken
<apachelogger> since the gettext stuff is always behind the new .ts changes
<ryanakca> rgreening: built, http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/qtscriptgenerator_0.1.0-3ubuntu1.debdiff
<yuriy> maco: phonon handles video. i mean some small feature, trying to find the entry. but it basically uses phonon to do its job
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde4/scripts/
<apachelogger> upstream scripts
<maco> yuriy, thanks
<apachelogger> there could be non-standard pathed apps
<apachelogger> there aren't
<apachelogger> all done via cmake macros making everything alike
<apachelogger> unity ftw
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> someone slience the people outside :P
<Riddell> they're in the next room
<apachelogger> man
<Riddell> thin walls here
<apachelogger> *nod*
 * Nightrose can't hear much on the live stream
<Nightrose> are people really that silent?
<apachelogger> turn up the volume
<Nightrose> i turned it up as much as i could ;-)
<apachelogger> wrong room :P
<Nightrose> i am listening to 10 atm
<apachelogger> dunno then
<Sime> is anyone here having luck running kde4 in Xephyr on 9.04? (keyboard don't work)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'd like to think that koffice and k3b at some point will also change to $package-l10n-$lang instead of -i18n- .... I suppose we should poke the rosetta devs when that happens?
<apachelogger> we could create a mapping list from upstream name to source package name
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, the structure within kde-l10n is messages/PACKAGE/DOMAIN
<apachelogger> e.g. messages/kdeedu/kfile_kig.po
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> idea for automated QA: compare completness
<apachelogger> way easier than comparing the content, but still gives a good idea if there is a major breakage
<apachelogger> from my experience with KDE most translators do not read international lists
<Riddell> apachelogger: koffice 2 uses koffice-l10n-xx and danillo has that written down to watch out for
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> only a matter of time for k3b then I suppose
<apachelogger> better write that down as well :D
<Riddell> he has
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> Sime: no problems here (in 9.10 but I've used it in 9.04 too in the past fine)
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you use kde-nightly?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: installed but not logged in atm
<apachelogger> got time to test something?
<apachelogger> I might have got google talk working
<Nightrose> what do i need to do?
<apachelogger> update kdesupport, install kdenetwork
<apachelogger> then try to connect to google talk
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> will take some time
<apachelogger> no problem
<apachelogger> I'll be leaving for sushi anyway
<Nightrose> and you're not taking me with you?
<Nightrose> *sob*
<apachelogger> quite hungry I am ... listening to the people next to room 10 was quite exhausting :D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: nah, though, yes, though, how
<apachelogger> ain't gonna work
<Nightrose> :D
<Nightrose> excuses...
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> when will kdesupport and kdepim stop conflicting on oxygen icons -.-
<apachelogger> the bleeding edge is quite bleeding alright
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> => sushi
<\sh> raw fish ... brrr ;)
<Tm_T> straight from the river/lake
<\sh> some good white bread sandwiches...some cold meat...a glas of coke -> et voila full featured lunch ;)
<Sput> sushi++
<rgreening> Quintasan: pinggggggggggggggggg
<cbr> are there decent plymouth packages for karmic anywhere?
<apachelogger> Sput: you know, there is an irc suite called sushi :D
<apachelogger> http://sushi.ikkoku.de/doku.php
<freeflying> haha, sushi
<apachelogger> I would find it much more suited if it was written in ruby though :P
<apachelogger_> sushi!
<Quintasan> rgreening: poong
<apachelogger_> doesn't look that bad TBH
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> I'll be back in ~30 minutes, I'm going to shop now
<apachelogger_> ryanakca: still no kobby on revu?
<Riddell> Tonio_: you around today?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: No, I'm getting it into Debian
<Riddell> there's a new k3b alpha, it made me think of you :)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: At the moment, I'm trying to get libqinfinity building in there
<apachelogger> ryanakca: that is going to delay the bitching about how gobby is using a different protocol than kobby though
<apachelogger> and I personally would get the bitching started right away
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> ryanakca: poke pkern once it builds
<apachelogger> and why is it not building anyway
<Sime> Riddell: the keyboard in Xephyr isn't working. even with -kb. :-(
<Nightrose> can someone please check if "compare" files in the tools menu in dolphin is working when you select two files?
<Nightrose> it used to work on intrepid for me and doesn't work on jaunty
<Nightrose> not sure which upgrade broke it though
<seaLne> could not parse diff  output?
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<ryanakca> apachelogger: broken schroot / build environment.
<Nightrose> seaLne: ?  the menu item is grayed out here
<apachelogger> neato
<Tonio_> I was stuck in the hotel this morning for a problem at work, but I'm arround now writting the 2 blueprints for samba file sharing and also usb-cretor-kde
<apachelogger> Nightrose: install kompare
<Nightrose> apachelogger: is installed
<Nightrose> i am using it now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll be going to the server sessions this afternoon also, for the active directory integration which I'm interested in
<seaLne> Nightrose: this is still 4.2.3 on this machine if it makes a difference?
<Nightrose> seaLne: same here
<seaLne> Nightrose: do you have kompare installed?
<Nightrose> seaLne: jep - installed and working
<seaLne> hmm
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot003.png
<apachelogger> webkitkde is the most weird
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok ready for testing - can i start nightly kopete in my non-nightly kde session?
<Nightrose> or do i need to log out and into the nightly session?
<apachelogger> maybe, mabye not
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> not worth testing
<apachelogger> I think the plugin is missing
<Nightrose> heh ok
<apachelogger> trying to get a new package right now
<Nightrose> ok
<apachelogger> actually it might already be building
<apachelogger> or maybe not
<apachelogger> because yet another daily build project is unable to align it's build times to when there is absolutely nothing going on in the PPAs which is around 2 UTC
 * apachelogger should move project-neon to UTC afternoon or evening as well and add builds for all supported ubuntu versions
<apachelogger> after all, you really want to have bleeding edge software deployed on 8.04, right?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: build start in one hour
<apachelogger> though I doubt that ... the queue is 43 builds long
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, if you get a chance, could you find out why sometimes the PPA build cloud is uberbig and sometimes ubersmall?
<apachelogger> it certainly is not aligned by rush hours nor is there dynamic scaling going on
<apachelogger> or maybe it does bang bang
<ryanakca> How can I get cyrillic in manpages? /usr/share/man/ru/* has some, but copy pasting from one of those to my manpage doesn't work. Upstream's name is russian (I think), and I'm having a hard time getting it to display with man
<apachelogger> utf8?
<JontheEchidna> could I get a sponsor for bug 380947?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380947 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve "Please sponsor gtk2-engines-qtcurve 0.62.8-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380947
<apachelogger> ewww
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I've put qtscriptgenerator's packaging in a bzr branch, should I push it to LP?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: should be
<apachelogger> certainly
<apachelogger> but make sure you have the VCS tags in debian/control
<apachelogger> and mail -devel
<ryanakca> Yes, utf-8. And centainly to Jon or to me?
<ryanakca> OK
<apachelogger> even then I am sure no one will notice :P
<apachelogger> no clue about the manpage stuff
<apachelogger> ryanakca: tried accessing the manpage via the man kioslave?
<Riddell> ~slooow internneett
 * apachelogger got uberfast one :P
<ryanakca> Riddell: verry. I'm typing faster than ssh can send :/
<apachelogger> oy vey
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah... I'm trying to get those blueprint added....
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Should I update it to point to ours? It's in debian's git
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> I like to move it!
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Add or replace?
<apachelogger> replace
<apachelogger> Oo
<Quintasan> rgreening: I'm sure I send you a debdiff
<apachelogger> a chromium build takes one hour
<rgreening> Quintasan: can you resend...
<Quintasan> sure
<Quintasan> rgreening: http://pastebin.com/f3a278f7d
<apachelogger> does that darn build run tests or something... kdebase takes that long and kdebase got a lot more functionallity than just showing some 90's intartube pages
<ryanakca> rgreening: Did you upload qtscriptgenerator ?
<rgreening> ryanakca: not yet... soon
<ryanakca> rgreening: wait, more changes
<apachelogger> scratch that
<rgreening> ok. cool
<apachelogger> it takes 2 hours
<apachelogger> that is a PITA
 * apachelogger goes denting
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I have to create the project?
<apachelogger> yes
<seele> what is the agenda for kubunt karmic community? i'll only be able to listen for a few minutes before i have to leave for a meeting
<apachelogger> oh dear, the chromium builds really do tests
 * apachelogger goes for some painkillers
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Done. Now that I think of it, it would've been wiser to import the Debian branch into LP and then add our changes to it, but oh well.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: only if you want to constantly remerge with debian which is not worth the effort IMHO
<apachelogger> once the distributed development goes live all over ubuntu this should be way easier anyway
 * apachelogger tunes in room 3
<apachelogger> and hears sebas
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> the amount of PPA builders is decreasing
<apachelogger> Riddell: I would be really interested in how that cloud works
<seele> hmm.. can't really hear anyone well.. not sure if they are "projecting"
<apachelogger> not yet
<jussi01> someone want to quickly point me to the page which describes how to get connected with UDS voip?
<seele> icecast.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ok, that discussion is weird
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> thanks seele
<Nightrose> very :D
 * jussi01 now just has to figure out whats happening in each room...
<Riddell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-karmic/2009-05-27/
<Riddell> we're in room 3
<Nightrose> who is talking atm?
<Riddell> nobody right now
<ScottK> Nightrose: The woman that was asking about Roman?
<Riddell> female voice will be maco
<Nightrose> yea
<ScottK> Yes.
<Nightrose> ahh
<Nightrose> heya maco then ;-)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> Riddell: I just had a great idea, you could put aluminium foil at the walls
<apachelogger> that should prevent crosstalk :D
<apachelogger> oy, that was geeky
<Nightrose> tinfoilhats!!! :D
 * apachelogger goes hide under a rock
<maco> its quite warm here in the kubuntu room
<seele> is the prototype online that we can see?
<apachelogger> with so manyhot people the room must be warm really :P
<apachelogger> suppose the qt love t-shirts don't help either :P
<maco> most of this place is FREEZING
<maco> i had a jacket on
<jussi01> Im hearing some random guy talking Moblin...
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> hrm... would help if they put them up in order... was in room 11 :/
<jussi01> alrighty... there we go. when does the session start?
<Riddell> we're in room 3 talking about DX work
<davidbarth> ScottK: dx-karmic-kde-integration
<jussi01> Riddell: its hard to hear you guys
<ScottK> davidbarth: tHANKS.
<apachelogger> you know, gobby's document list is a joke
<apachelogger> at least some kind of grouping would be fine, better yet => search
<maco> user should be alphabetical too
<maco> maybe kobby does it better?
<apachelogger> didn't get a chance to check since it doesn't connect to gobby.ubuntu.com :P
 * apachelogger could start an infinityd probably
<seele> huh.. kindof hard to follow without a screenshot or something :(
<Nightrose> :/
<maco> he showed regular ol notify-send
<maco> then the white box in the middle wtih black text
<maco> and now good ol' black bubble knotify
<maco> there will be a video made available
<apachelogger> maco: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot037.png
<maco> apachelogger, nice
<apachelogger> that might however be a infinityd feature
<apachelogger> which is one more reason to abandon the old obby stuff and upgrade :D
<maco> hes too close to the camera!
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I think I like kobby
<apachelogger> ryanakca: we should push it into ubuntu ASAP to get feedback for upstream
<sebas> seele: can you follow us?
 * Nightrose can't really follow tbh
<maco> seele, what he demod was a notify-osd-shaped bubble but it was colored to match plasma
<maco> so clear like his current theme, and if he put fluffy bunny, that looked right too
<apachelogger> fluffy bunny \o/
<seele> sebas: not really
<sebas> :/
<seele> i have no idea wha tyou gues are talking about :(
<sebas> discussing how to upstream the proof of concept aurelien did
<sebas> it's basically the gnome desktop implementation using Plasma::Theme
<seele> question: is their OSD themable? so if you change the plasma theme would the osd display be changed to match?
<sebas> seele: yes
<sebas> It doesn't grow out of the panel though for example
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<sebas> and no [x] button on it
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<maco> seele, theres is not themeable. this would match plasma unlike theirs
<maco> s/theres/theirs/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: got a kobby build for jaunty... where to publish it?
<apachelogger> experimental?
<apachelogger> my ppa?
<apachelogger> not at all?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<apachelogger> wanna give it a try first?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<JontheEchidna> experimental sounds fine, though
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I'm willing to try it
<Nightrose> me too
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/staging
<seele> sebas: is the position of the plasma osd still in the top right or can it be configured?
<sebas> top right
<sebas> unlike jobs and everything
<seele> is the message indicator in the bottom panel?
<maco> i think itll still do 1 at a time...which i like...because knotify creates a wall of notifications blocking my email all the time :P
<maco> i dont see a message indicator on his screen right now
<maco> but then, he doesnt have pidgin running right now
<maco> so it could just be hiding
<seele> hmm.. should ask if the message indicator is going to be in the bottom panel
<sebas> the message indicator is not there yet
<seele> because it doesnt make sense to create a separation between the message display and the message indicator
<seele> in gnome, all of their stuff is at the top, so when the message is displayed, there is a positional relationship to the indicator
<sebas> yup
 * sebas brings that up
<maco> i think configurable position for bubbles is on the list of things they want to do anyway
<seele> but if there is space between the display and indicator, that relationship is weakened
<maco> since users are whining about it
<seele> maco: it seemed like positioning was something they werent going to compromise on
<maco> they said not as the first thing but maybe as they revise things
<maco> then maybe color / position could be configurable
<Nightrose> apachelogger: which packages are needed?
<maco> so i took it as "not in jaunty, but maybe later"
<apachelogger> Nightrose: kobby and infinityd
<Nightrose> thx
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> infinoted
<apachelogger> sry
<apachelogger> infinoted --security-policy=no-tls
<apachelogger> that should start the server and spit out a port to which you can connect using kobby
<maco> they wont share the docs though between gobby and kobby
<maco> er, obby and infinote
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> gobby-0.5 uses infinote anyway ;-)
<ScottK> Infinote Gobby/Kobby aren't on the wire compatible with the current Gobby.
<sebas> seele: can you hear us at least?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: did you restar the server?
<seele> sebas: yes
<Nightrose> who's talking now? much better to understand
<sebas> good
<seele> Nightrose: kwwii
<sebas> I'm following here, so just throw things at me
<ScottK> rgreening
<sebas> It's rgreening
<seele> oh
<ryanakca> apachelogger: feel free to put your package into (K)Ubuntu
<seele> lol they sound the same
<sebas> No, Ken's bitching much more
<sebas> :)
<Nightrose> haha
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> rgreening can be pretty bitching as well
<apachelogger> ryanakca: nah, ppa until 1.0
<apachelogger> but we need to have it somewhere to support upstream
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: got packages for karmic?
<apachelogger> ryanakca, Nightrose: please report if it works
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just change the changelog entry
<JontheEchidna> kk
<neversfelde> apachelogger: when?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Yes. You weren't interested in comaintaining the packages in Debian? You did all the work (well, on the lib, I'll probably end up using your package... kobby, mine), so I don't want to really take your credit....
<apachelogger> ryanakca: you can be maintainer without taking credit :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: last time 12 days ago
<apachelogger> I don't really have time to mess with debian sponsoring these days
<apachelogger> neversfelde: it pretty much borked something :P
<apachelogger> can't login to chroot
<neversfelde> apachelogger: mhh, I will have a look at it
<apachelogger> kthx
<seele> maco: sebas already brought that up
<seele> oh maybe not
<sebas> I did, but it wasn't picked  up I think
<seele> ah
<maco> i missed him saying it, but there definitely wasnt any response to it, so...
<sebas> it didn't hurt anyway :>
<seele> sebas: what would be really useful is if they would develop some system to support logic of if and how to display a notification
<sebas> logic like?
<seele> sebas: e.g. if it is a "low" priority notification, some type of logic that decides how it is displayed
<sebas> OK, right.
<seele> for example, some research suggests that messages whcih are longer or contain questions are more valuable than messages with urls
<sebas> And "length of text" -> "how long is it shown"
<seele> and so maybe we could optimize how the user is alerted of more valuable messages compared to those which are not as valuable
<sebas> would priorities be fully dynamic, or do apps set them?
<seele> so maybe only a beep if it isnt valuable, but the popup if it is, etc.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: for the libqinfinity you might want to take a close look at it ... I just did a quick roll, so there might be issues
<maco> seele, priority is in there now
<apachelogger> also debian might want that you list the copyright holders of the cmake modules ;-)
<maco> screenshots have been posted
 * maco hunts
<seele> maco: i'm talking about *real* priority -- calculating context etc.
<seele> i dont think they do that
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I think they will. Sorry, where are the packages?
<seele> and the priority color is only for testing, it's not part of the design
<apachelogger> ryanakca: https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/staging
<apachelogger> there are 3 other copyright holders on the cmake modules
<apachelogger> other than that the package should be fine
<apachelogger> oh, I didn't create a manpage
<apachelogger> they might be grumpy about that too ;-)
<seele> sebas: i dont know if it would be easier for apps to handle those decisions or not. it seems like applications should be agnostic about that sort of thing and only provide high level management of messages
<sebas> Ok
<seele> and then have some other layer which is smarter look at *all* messages, not just a single app, to make decisions
<sebas> something that could go into the lib Mirko suggested, I'll bring it up
<sebas> seele: anything on "panel at bottom"?
<seele> then it could do something like learn that all emails and messages and irc pings from sebas are high priority, but from Riddell hide them all
<sebas> (Jono's question)
<sebas> nepomuk ...
<seele> sebas: i think panel location is personal preference. people coming from mac osx might prefer it at the top, but i think windows users prefer it on the bottom
<seele> nepomuk integration into notification heuristics would be hot
<apachelogger> +1
<seele> top panels in osx make more sense because the panel takes over as the window menu and window bar
<sebas> aight
<maco> firefox is not conducive to googling
<maco> its just spinning my cpu
<Nightrose> apachelogger: seems to work but the whole connection and creating new file on server needs _a lot_ of work
<Nightrose> that is totally confusing atm
<apachelogger> well, it follows what gobby does
 * Nightrose took way to long to figure out how to create a new doc
<apachelogger> which is even more confusing
<apachelogger> Nightrose: hm, was pretty obvious to me :P
<maco> my panel's at top because gnome got me used to it and so then its close to my file menu and such
<Nightrose> well it lets you create a new local doc and hides the non-local creating of docs
<Nightrose> that's bad
<ryanakca> apachelogger: server?
<Nightrose> for a collaborative editor
<sebas> OK, panel location is offtopic atm though
<apachelogger> ryanakca: a public test server for kobby
<Nightrose> also needs better default user name
<Nightrose> *sigh*
<ryanakca> apachelogger: public test server?
<seele> we always have a session which talks about defaults
<apachelogger> ryanakca: a server people can use to try kobby without having to start their own local daemon
<apachelogger> Nightrose: don't bitch to me, bitch to upstream :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: that *sigh* was for the stream not you ;-)
<Nightrose> and yea I will
<apachelogger> poor stream
<maco> i actually would like to use notify-osd *if* i have the message indicator (for actions) and *if* it fits the desktop because knotify's wall of bubbles is annoying
<apachelogger> maco: the wall is going away in kde 4.3 really
<ryanakca> apachelogger: gobby.0x539.de , port 6523
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ok :D
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Kubuntu test ....
<apachelogger> maco: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot004.png and http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot005.png
<apachelogger> ryanakca: should that file contain content?
 * apachelogger tunes in room eleven
 * Nightrose can't connect to that server
<Nightrose> and kobby doesn't give any error message
<Nightrose> ah now it gave me a timed out message
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> can't connect any longer
<apachelogger> maybe the daemon crashed :P
<seele> what's the agenda for the kubuntu community session?
<Riddell> seele: from my side, council membership
<Riddell> seele: so one question is do you want to continue being on the council?
<seele> Riddell: i was planning on it unless people dont want me to
 * nixternal wants you to
<apachelogger> hm, as I noted earlier already ... community is overrated
<shtylman> :/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: copied the kobby stack to experimental waiting for it to publish
<apachelogger> also have libqinfinity at hand for karmic
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you probably should blog about it... aggregate testing for kobby
<apachelogger> so make sure you mention ways to reach upstream
<maco> apachelogger, so youre saying the wall is foldable?
<Nightrose> who's talking in room 11?
<apachelogger> I can fold anything
<Nightrose> apachelogger: JontheEchidna: have a wiki page to collect feedback for upstream and then send it to them as a whole
<Nightrose> i can do that
<apachelogger> really
<apachelogger> who is taking in room eleven
<apachelogger> and why does he not use icecream?
<apachelogger> especially at UDS I would exect every kubutnu dood to use icecream :P
<apachelogger> yummy... icecream
<Riddell> Nightrose: want to stay on the council?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: stuff should go http://github.com/greghaynes/kobby/issues
<apachelogger> IMHO
<apachelogger> if upstream wants a monster sized wiki page, he can have that as well :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: published
<Nightrose> Riddell: if you have someone in mind to fill my spot i'm ok with giving it away - otherwise i am fine with doing it another cycle
<nixternal> apachelogger: kobby doesn't work well yet, can't use it with gobby.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: uploading for karmic
<apachelogger> nixternal: we discussed that earlier
<nixternal> I mean it works if you have an xmpp server
<apachelogger> gobby.ubuntu.com is using the ages old obby protocol
<nixternal> it is going to be kick ass though
<apachelogger> gobby 0.5 as well as kobby use the new infinity protocol
<apachelogger> so in the long run kobby should work with gobby.ubuntu.com at some point ;-)
<apachelogger> sebas++
<apachelogger> a mail to kubuntu-devel a day, keeps the spammers away
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Yes, it should contain something
<apachelogger> can you still connect to that server?
<apachelogger> I failed at 2nd try
<nixternal> heh, I just realized I expired from the council
<nixternal> didn't even get an email
<nixternal> ;(
<shtylman> just found this in some openoffice kde integration code: #define COMMA      ','
<shtylman> #define SEMI_COLON ';'
<sebas> comma has its own define as well
<shtylman> when does comma ever change??!
<sebas> really nice, if the rest of the code is similar ... good luck :D
<nixternal> Riddell: right, I will stand down, time for fresh blood
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> nixternal: I cut myself when making breakfast today, that was pretty fresh blood as well ;-)
<ScottK> claydoh: Are you around?
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: my father once made a program that used semicolon.h, comma.h, and similar for fun
<nixternal> hehe
<shtylman> wow...
<apachelogger> giggles
<sebas> You could probably copy that verbatim to thedailywtf
<nixternal> haha
<shtylman> indeed
<nixternal> overloading the semicolon and the comma
 * JontheEchidna wonders if he still has a copy around
<Nightrose> #kubuntu being smaller is a good thing!
<JontheEchidna> yus!
<Nightrose> same for the forum
<seele> time for meeting.. ttyl
<JontheEchidna> hmm... where can I dump this...
<Nightrose> we could have a bot in #kubuntu or here post forum topics like we do in #amarok
<Nightrose> helps a lot with getting questions answered in our forum
<apachelogger> flood
<JontheEchidna> http://filebin.ca/oashtg/hello.tgz
<nixternal> yikes, it is run on a windows server?
<apachelogger> if so, in a sperated channel
<Nightrose> is the kubuntu forum big enough for flood?
<apachelogger> most people here and #kubuntu aren't using the forums at all
<Nightrose> right that's the problem
<Nightrose> one that can be solved
<JontheEchidna> open_curly_brace.h
<apachelogger> Nightrose: actually I am fine with them not working in the forums if they choose so
<apachelogger> I rather have someone do bug triage then hunt down answers in the forums
<nixternal> I have server space if needed, but it would be cool if we had kubuntuforums.org that went to ubuntuforums.org, just with a Kubuntu theme and kubuntu specific forums
<Nightrose> apachelogger: well yea - but if people who have time and will to answer questions they should have the means to do so
<apachelogger> they can sign up to the rss feeds
<apachelogger> that is what the bot would be doing anyway
<JontheEchidna> heh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/182151/
<Nightrose> right but how many people do that? having an irc bot makes it much easier
<apachelogger> well, setup a bot and get a channel :P
<apachelogger> crosstalk in room eleven!
<ryanakca> apachelogger: kobby broke, it crashed and refuses to reconnect to a server :/
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> what a crap
<apachelogger> ryanakca: localhost still works :D
<apachelogger> for me at least
<apachelogger> even though my kobby also crashed
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> having it say Kubuntu on bko
<apachelogger> is rather important
<apachelogger> for branding purpose
<shtylman> you
<apachelogger> aye aye sir
<apachelogger> !
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<nixternal> Riddell: I can do tutorials!
<nixternal> I will teach people how to drink Tequilla properly
<freeflying> nixternal: what is Tequilla
<Riddell> family distro!
<nixternal> see, I have to teach you :)
<nixternal> Riddell: families drink tequilla
<freeflying> nixternal: oh man
<nixternal> NO
<nixternal> I am tired of documentation
<nixternal> only Google burittos
<ryanakca> nixternal: You could do some advertising, you were *awesome* at promoting Ubuntu Classroom...
<nixternal> Project Euler with Qt
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> the fan is back
 * apachelogger shudders
<nixternal> haha, I heard it
<apachelogger> :D
<ryanakca> fan? The high pitch weezing?
<apachelogger> yes
<nixternal> teach people C++ and Qt so they can rewrite a killer KHC :p
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> KHC makes me cry
<nixternal> final cut is on the pirate bay, it is free ;p
<apachelogger> but  more important ... write a lib so that upstream can make his applications package aware :P
<nixternal> proprietary users don't buy their software, we all know that
<apachelogger> *nod*
<nixternal> actually I wasn't kidding :
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> I can do Qt designer
<nixternal> I have become the master of it, took a class on it recently :)
<apachelogger> Oo
<nixternal> because I don't use qt designer to create interfaces
 * apachelogger sends nixternal his Qt book to learn the real stuff :P
<nixternal> I have all ofthe books already
 * apachelogger has loads of books to place his coffe cups on
<nixternal> apachelogger: there are Qt classes right by my house, so I take the ones they always offer
<nixternal> they just did Qt Designer
<apachelogger> sounds sensible
 * ryanakca doesn't have any Qt books...
<nixternal> I have every Qt4 book
<nixternal> Foundations of Qt Development has been my favorite thus far
<ScottK> I have one Qt4 book.  I've never gotten around to opening it.
 * apachelogger throws away a cup and grabs the book underneath it
<ryanakca> And I wish Haskell had bindings for Qt..
<nixternal> and the Rapid GUI Programming with Python and Qt is good
<apachelogger> contents
<yuriy> <--- it's right there Riddell
<nixternal> ryanakca: Qt based Xmonad!
<apachelogger> foreword .................................................................................................................... ix
<apachelogger> preface .................................................................................................................................. xi
<nixternal> ScottK: no it isn't
<nixternal> err, rgreening
<apachelogger> nah, wirting it is too much work
<nixternal> Thelin's book on the foundations is the best
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I'll come by for coffee one day :P
<nixternal> rgreening: it is the Rapid GUI Programming with Python and Qt
<ryanakca> nixternal: Cool, never head of it before, I'll apt-get later :)
<nixternal> that is an awesome book
<nixternal> it actually taught me Python better than any other Python book
<nixternal> I am drinking coffee
<apachelogger> so you can now construct the utimate mess?
<nixternal> yup
<apachelogger> like, the perfect mess
<apachelogger> like
<apachelogger> eh
<nixternal> it's 5 o'clock somewhere
<ScottK> nixternal: What's in the coffee
<nixternal> hillbilly!
<apachelogger> the omega particle
<nixternal> kalhua
<nixternal> i can't spell that
<Riddell> spec notes https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicCommunity
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<nixternal> I actually just wrote some stuff for jcastro in pygtk, i don't think it could be any easier
<JontheEchidna> Tonio__: yo, I fixed k3b
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: what was the issue ?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio__: it requires an svn snapshot of polkit-qt
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: looks like the problem was more in that libpolit-qt right ?
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: okay that's what I suspected :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I updated the polkit-qt snapshot and merged with debian
<JontheEchidna> (we could probably sync since they patch up to the svn snapshot)
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: does polkit-qt build against debian-qt-kde ?
<nixternal> i got involved with kubuntu development because debian became to stale for me at the time and warren woodford was a pita over at mepis
<JontheEchidna> Tonio__: debian is using a from-scratch debhelper thing in debian/rules
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: if so then we probably need to reupload packagekit-kde using this instead of kde4.mk
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: ouch..... that's ugly
<nixternal> and then in 2005 I made a cool nick and people bowed at my feet, so I stayed :p
<shtylman> haha
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> they did?
<apachelogger> those very crazy times obviously
<Tonio_> apachelogger: there is probably a reason for that, as I had weird troubles in using pkg-kde-tools with it
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: k3b just got a second alpha, which I'm almost done updating (pbuilding with fixed polkit-qt)
<nixternal> i became addicted during the dapper flight 1 timeline
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ho maybe that one was not for me :)
<apachelogger> well, maybe not :P
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: now I hae to patch k3b for package installation as we do with amarok :)
<apachelogger> though, it doesn't matter, does it?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: want me to send you what I have?
 * apachelogger takes his pony and finds something to drink
<ryanakca> rgreening: My qtscriptgenerator changes are in bzr, lp:~kubuntu-members/qtscriptgenerator/ubuntu ...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: well I can't build here I'm using a netbook
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: no reason to waste two uploads if it can be done in one
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'll be at home on vacation on monday, we can make a point then
<JontheEchidna> sounds like a plan
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: and thanks a lot for the fix :) I didn't have time to do that myself so that's cool, really
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: no problem. I'll probably push what I have to kubuntu-experimental for the moment
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: cool :)
<apachelogger> I am always hardworking on borkage :P
<nixternal> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/graphics/kiconedit/kiconediticon.cpp?r1=721628&r2=966341 <- that is the latest code I have wrote for KDE, not much, but at least you can save again in kiconedit :p
 * JontheEchidna notices that 200,000 commits have gone by
<apachelogger> 999999 is soon to be hunted down :P
<nixternal> lol ya
 * apachelogger needs to score that in addition to the 666666
<nixternal> i didn't even realized people still used icon editors like that
<JontheEchidna> yay, k3b was my last kdelibs4c2a rdepend
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, they still use webbrowsers...
<nixternal> like me?
<apachelogger> you do?
<JontheEchidna> bye-bye kde3
<apachelogger> oh
<nixternal> I am a toublesome developer!
<apachelogger> kubotu: order brain
 * kubotu shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
<nixternal> ScottK: you love kmos dude!
<apachelogger> do I know that dood as well?
<apachelogger> did I like him?
<apachelogger> I am sure I liked him
<nixternal> ScottK beat the hell out of me during that time, so did Hobbsee....my arse still hasn't grown back from those days
<sebas> ScottK: ettrich has those redrawing issues, can you suggest workarounds?
<apachelogger> ScottK: there is a PPA with the intrepid xorg stack IIRC
<apachelogger> sebas: ^
<nixternal> was that Lurch doing the UDS Staff thing? "Tiiiiimmeeee"
<ScottK> ettrich: Do you have Intel video?
<ettrich> ScottK: GeForce
<nixternal> rgreening: hahaha, we have been saying that forever, a Kubuntu Psychologist
<ScottK> ettrich: OK.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> nixternal: who?
<apachelogger> ah, nvm
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> haha, Claire is kicking you all out
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: got a new file, where do you think /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.k3b.setup.conf would go?
<ryanakca> ettrich: Hi, if I remember correctly, jockey-kde will select the best nVidia driver for your system
<ScottK> ettrich: It's probably a video driver issue.  ryanakca has experience with nVida like GeForce.
<JontheEchidna> there's also this new k3bsetup binary and kcm. I threw the binary in with k3b.install and the kcm in libk3b6 along with the other kcms
<ryanakca> ettrich: what card?
<ettrich> ryanakca: 8600 GTS
<ryanakca> ettrich: and what version of the driver do you have installed? ``dpkg -l | grep nvidia-glx''
<ettrich> ryanakca: the one that jockey recommends, the nvidia-glx-180
<ryanakca> ettrich: Sorry, I'm not sure, according to the nVidia website, it's the right one. Maybe try reinstalling? Can you reproduce the issue with an older kernel?
<ettrich> ryanakca: hmm... maybe I switched that driver later, I can't seem to be able to reproduce the problem anymore. Or kmail got scared of seeing me using evolution
<ryanakca> ettrich: Hehe, pleased to hear that :)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ryanakca must be an evoluationlover
 * sebas >> hotel
<ettrich> ryanakca: the biggest problem when starting a few KDE applications on jaunty was the look and feel: wrong colors, wrong GUI style. I mean, I new I knew that I had to install systemsettings and kdebase so I could set the appearance to gtk+, but I was only a person testing this, I would have thought that KDE apps simply don't look and feel right on gnome.
<ettrich> ryanakca: given that this was the biggest problem, it means there are almost no problems :-) Would be nice if we could fix this somehow, pure Qt4 apps work well out of the box.
 * ryanakca >> keysigning party
<Riddell> ettrich: so KDE apps should use the qt gtk theme when running under gnome?
<ettrich> Riddell: I don't know, this is one option, maybe a bit too drastic? At least as long as there was no KDE style defined (because even the configuration module isn't installed), this is a good default, I think.
<Riddell> ettrich: well good timing in your request, we're at the ubuntu developer summit so I can take a look and note to get that done this cycle
<cbr> why is kdebase-runtime explicitly dependent on libxine?
<JontheEchidna> cbr: probably so that phonon-backend-xine gets pulled in over phonon-backend-gstreamer (which is a buggy pile of fail)
<Riddell> kdebase-runtime.install:usr/lib/kde4/kcm_phononxine.so
<Riddell> it's the phonon xine config module which adds the dependency
<Riddell> we could split that out if we ever moved away from xine
<cbr> i have only the gstreamer backend installed though
<ettrich> Riddell: excellent, thanks :)
<Riddell> cbr: why do you choose gstreamer backend?
<cbr> dunno, i thought that since gnome stuff uses it anyhow, i might as well use that
<cbr> is it bad?
<Riddell> not if it works :)
<Riddell> the amarok people are fairly insistent that it doesn't work
<Riddell> and it misses dvd menus
<cbr> i mainly use it for kopete jingles
<cbr> but now i installed xine backend, because i can't uninstall xine anyway
 * Riddell goes for a swim
<lex79> JontheEchidna: have you time to upload one package?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I'm working on you texmaker one right now
<JontheEchidna> *your
<lex79> JontheEchidna: lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: AFAIK markey worked for years with gstream ... didn't like it too much, also he made the Amarok 1.4 gstreamer backend, so he should know for sure :D
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Nightrose: now kopete _should_ be working
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- root/root    298384 2009-05-27 16:25 ./opt/project-neon/plugins/crypto/libqca-ossl.so
<apachelogger> If I am not mistaken that should be the appropriate plugin
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot006.png all new fancy image support in notification hrrhrr
<apachelogger> featuring Nightrose 7
<yuriy> damn, I think I lost everybody. sebas ?
<apachelogger> that is why everyone should be wearing a tracking device
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> I am off till sunday
<apachelogger> maybe longer
<apachelogger> should be on mid next week again
<apachelogger> cya
<txwikinger_work> jaunty is really good... with more than 2GB of RAM
<txwikinger_work> less than that.. unfortunately far too much swapping
 * Mamarok is sick of these network problems in Jaunty, couldn't we backport the new widget?
<ScottK> Mamarok: The newest we have packaged is in jaunty-proposed.
<Mamarok> ScottK: and does it work?
<ScottK> Mamarok: It seems to work better for more people.  Still not perfect.
<ScottK> Mamarok: You can also install and use the old KNetworkManager.  It works as well as it always did.
<ScottK> I'm actually using that at the moment because I broke the plasma one today.
<Mamarok> ok, thx, will suggest that then
<ScottK> Mamarok: For people doing a new install, if the plasma widget doesn't work on the Live CD (it actually works for a lot of people, myself included), then KNetworkManager is on the DvD.
<Mamarok> funny, the widget always worked nice for me
<Mamarok> the strangest was that chap who did an upgrade and had a KDE4 lacking everything, widgets, panet, everything
<Mamarok> just the cashew icon was around
<Mamarok> panel*
 * Mamarok really needs water now, thirsty...
<ScottK> For a moment I thought you said he was lacking pants.  I should probably go to bed.
<Mamarok> I need eyedrops and something to drink
<Mamarok> (i just wrote frink...)
<JontheEchidna> gcc 4.4 is teh hotness
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialkevin/3571212182/
<nixternal> enjoy!
<nixternal> I am always hanging out with a fox!
<nixternal> dang, daskreach isn't around for that one, will have to show him later
<vorian> haha
<vorian> tron guy
<vorian> nixternal: when was penguicon?
<Tm_T> nixternal: this is sick http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialkevin/3570402373
<vorian> i like the big boy photos also
<Tm_T> sabdfl: hi, have to say that CC meeting discussion about UbuntuOne was good
<sabdfl> hi Tm_T - yes, it was interesting and useful
 * Mamarok misses yet another UDS...
<Mamarok> hi sabdfl
<sabdfl> are you guys tracking UDS remotely?
<Tm_T> Mamarok: I have missed them all, also Akademys
<Tm_T> sabdfl: not unfortunately, family is keeping me busy
<Mamarok> Tm_T: you shouldn't, it's really great
<Tm_T> Mamarok: I know, but life haven't been that good to me yet to allow that to happen
<Mamarok> sabdfl: when my time allows it, but work has me in the grip these days
<Mamarok> Tm_T: will miss you in Gran Canaria then?
<Tm_T> Mamarok: yes, unless someone pops in and offer to pay me the trip entirely ):
<Mamarok> Tm_T: yep, quite a distance
<Tm_T> hi all you who have some extra money, my efforts to bring linux into schools etc is needing some funding (;)
 * Tm_T hides
<Mamarok> :)
 * Tm_T shakes his head, can't even have a properly working pc for myself these days
<Mamarok> Tm_T: you should know that sabdfl is deaf on that ear :)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: ...I didn't aim to him actually, that was kind of a joke (:)
<Tm_T> as I don't expect to gather funding around here anyway (:)
<Mamarok> Tm_T: and I have nothing left right now, with customers not paying their bills...
<Tm_T> Mamarok: aye, soon trying to get some EU money, but thats not gonna be easy
<Viper550> hey
<Tm_T> nooooooooo
<nixternal> Tm_T: that is tron guy dude
<nixternal> vorian: it was the beginning of the month
<Tm_T> nixternal: I know, but still
<Viper550> hmm, would dark UI's be good for system installers?
<Tm_T> Viper550: depends how it is done
<nixternal> dark ui's are never good
<Tm_T> nixternal: for me it has to be dark
<Viper550> I kinda got this dark blue-grey storm-cloud-ish motif going on in this installer I'm working on
<Viper550> it's suprisingly looking quite hot.
 * Viper550 loves you qt4 CSS
 * Mamarok calls it a day, gn8 everyone
<Tm_T> we really should look incomimg netbook-Plasma for Karmic
<Tm_T> let's see if UDS website doesn't crash my browser anymore
<Viper550> any way to just "add" icons to a UI in qt-designer?
<neversfelde> Viper550: probably the wrong channel here, you should try kde-devel or something like that?
<claydoh> ScottK: very belated pong
<Viper550> Tm_T, if anything, this installer might end up being like that new "full-screen" mode on the GUI ubuntu installer
<claydoh> Mamarok: we do have some support in the mailing list :)
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tm_T> hi Tonio_
<Tm_T> aaand good night too (:
<Tonio_> Tm_T: :) hav a good night
<neversfelde> is there a list of all packages, which are on the kubuntu cd?
<Riddell> neversfelde: see the .manifest and .list files which exist alongside the ISOs
<Riddell> also the seeds in bzr and the germinate output, URLs on KubuntuFiles wiki page
<neversfelde> Riddell: ok, thank you
<nixternal> hey, with kdesdk-script, how come we don't include, well the /scripts directory? there are a lot of good files in there
<txwikinger2> hehe
<Riddell> nixternal: we include whatever gets installed
<nixternal> well none of the /scripts/* are being installed
<nixternal> didn't know if there was a reason behind that or not
<nixternal> they used to get installed for kde3 becuase I used the emacs and vim scripts
<Riddell> nixternal: aye they are, cvsversion to take a random one
<nixternal> well dang, maybe they didn't
<nixternal> right, some of them, but like the .vim and .el files don't get installed
<nixternal> the most important scripts in there :p
<nixternal> especially your precious lil .el ones :p
 * txwikinger wonders where he can find some RAM
<txwikinger> I got 8GB RAM at work
<txwikinger> finally a computer with decent speed again
<nixternal> hah, the last notice of the vim stuff in kdesdk, 2002 :D
<nixternal> I know it hasn't been that darn long that I thought it was just yesterday
<nixternal> jeesh, this old age is getting to me, soon I will be like ScottK
<txwikinger> nixternal: you claim to be old?
<txwikinger> Get in line :p
<dtchen_> whatever, you're no lamont
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-28
<JontheEchidna> We should so use these for Karmic: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+Oxygen+Splash+Screen?content=105737
<JontheEchidna> Maybe the doods at UDS could discuss that?
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: nice :)
<neversfelde> Kubuntu had always a special theme with KDE3, I love oxygen, but I think a bit of branding is not so bad
<neversfelde> was that discussed on UDS?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<JontheEchidna> but I think we can maintain upstream identity through artwork while still giving ourselves a bit of branding
<JontheEchidna> such as through that start icon and splash screen
<neversfelde> +1
<neversfelde> I think we should also provide a custom wallpaper
<neversfelde> probably a bluer one but similar to ubuntu gnome ;)
<nixternal> I say we go brown!
<neversfelde> yeah, gnome is so blue in vanilla, so we should go brown/orange
<neversfelde> probably Ubuntu can use our blue than :D
<neversfelde> s/than/then
<neversfelde> wb Tonio_
<KDesk> Hello, I was wondering if it is planned to include PulseAudio in Kubuntu in the near future?
<tsimpson> god I hope not
<KDesk> tsimpson: why?
<tsimpson> because there is a never-ending stream of complaints about it
<tsimpson> and I don't get why it's needed anyway
<JontheEchidna> imo pulseaudio is little benefit for the average user and one more layer in the pile of "things that can and probably will go wrong)
<KDesk> But why has Ubuntu pulseaudio? And fedora, opensuse, mandriva?
<tsimpson> probably because Gnome has get to develop a smarter way to deal with sound
<KDesk> The first time I used PA in a distro installed by default it was in Ubuntu Hardy, it was bad, and full of problems. Some days ago I installed PA in Kubuntu and it works with out problems, like without it, but with the benefit of the easy of configuring a 5.1 channel sytem, sending sound via the network to another machine. I think PA is _now_ grate. It works, with many features, like any modens OS.
<KDesk> tsimpson: Mandriva, opensuse (don't know about fedora or others) have PA instaled by default with KDE desktop.
<JontheEchidna> coincidentially, they're the ones with the worst track record for working Amarok installs.
<JontheEchidna> due to combinations of the phonon gstreamer backend and PA
<JontheEchidna> or, I should say, amarok gets tons of bug reports caused by PA and phonon-gstreamer because Mandravia and openSUSE include it by default
<JontheEchidna> to the point that they close bugs with PA and gstreamer stuff in the crash backtrace right out
<KDesk> JontheEchidna: but it is possible to use xine as engine, an xine doens't have problems with PA.
<JontheEchidna> Which is not to say that either distro is bad, but PA by default does cost them
<JontheEchidna> gstreamer's not the only problem, there are plenty of PA crashes too
<KDesk> Amarok 2 with phonon, and phonon wih xine and PA works with no problems. Why gstreamer?
<KDesk> PA's version of jaunty is ok for me with 2 pcs.
<KDesk> JontheEchidna: Why doesn't Ubuntu devs remove PA?
<KDesk> from default install..
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<JontheEchidna> Pulseaudio devs like Pulseaudio I suppose
<KDesk> JontheEchidna: Yea, but do they work with Ubuntu and not with Kubuntu? I mean why the Canonical devs of any devs from Ubuntu remove PA if that is so bad, or was, Iam sure it was rely bad.
<JontheEchidna> Kubuntu doesn't have any devs that work with PulseAudio really, that's something you'd have to ask the Ubuntu guys
<KDesk> Hmm, sure they say it will work better or that is is right now not bad, bad if they use it, and many other distros, what are the advantages and disadvantages to use it. If more people use it, I supose it will get better.
<KDesk> I think it is (when it works) something that is going to fix the linux audio problem. DRI2 and that new things are going to fix graphics, but the audio is so problematic. I was trying to configure a 5.1 sound system. I hate that, it is so comlicated, rely, and the audio quality at resampleing (I tihng it's dmix problem).
<KDesk> Kubuntu needs something new to fix the audio problem, I thought PA can do this, but I don't know. Let's hope that the solution (any) will come soon.
<vorian> yoooo
<JontheEchidna> krazy is a tiny bit of a bitch to install
<JontheEchidna> turns out I needed libxml-libxml-perl instead of libxml-perl
<vorian> are you sure you don't need libxml-libxml-libxml-perl-perl?
<JontheEchidna> I wouldn't be surprised :P
<vorian> i think sabdfl did it
<vorian> :o
 * JontheEchidna runs krazy over quickaccess to see how bad it is
<JontheEchidna> might take a bit, heh
<nixternal> working on a custom Kubuntu KDM setup, so I google KDM, look at image, and this is what I find: http://www.linuxonline.biz/images/kdm.png
<nixternal> wonder where they got that from
<vorian> haha
<nixternal> guarantee I took that screenshot in vbox
<nixternal> 1023x768
<nixternal> missing 1 pixel
<nixternal> pixel column
<vorian> is that 7.10?
<nixternal> 8.04
<ScottK> JontheEchidna and neversfelde: We've discussed the question of branding a little bit at UDS.  One of the points that came up is that since we actually deviate less from upstream than other distros, we actually stand out.
<ScottK> We seem to have a reputation as the most 'pure' KDE distro out there and so we differentiate by doing less work.
<ScottK> nixternal: So it's not even 6am here, but I'm up due to guess who's snoring ....
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> ScottK: I did that on one day last UDS as well
<ScottK> Yeah.  I thought you'd like that.
<nixternal> I was up at 5am, went to bed at like 2:30
<nixternal> walked over to starbucks and loaded up on red eyes
<nixternal> find tonio and have him get/make you a latte
<nixternal> he made me one at google that took the enamel off my teeth
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> I crashed early last night because I was feeling "not very good", so it's not bad.  Getting some work done.
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/files/kdm.JPG  - groovy kdm I just started :)
<nixternal> have to admit, takes getting used to when doing that crap
<Quintasan> hiho
<astromme> nixternal: looks good. Is that a camera screenshot?
<nixternal> hehe ya
<nixternal> to lazy to put it in vbox right now while I play around
<nixternal> I will go there once I have an alpha of it, then I will use vbox and various resolutions to tweak it
<astromme> nixternal: you could pair it with a modification of the "Glassified" splash screen
<astromme> (kde-look.org)
<nixternal> I am using air
<nixternal> glassified was to much, glass
<astromme> iirc air doesn't have its own splash screen?
<nixternal> air has a better opacity, and is similar to the old school kubuntu kdm login, which is what I am working towards with this
<astromme> I agree, and I'm using air too
<nixternal> nope, I am making one :)
 * astromme needs to go to bed. ugh, 1:30 am already?
<nixternal> hehe, same here
<nixternal> going to say up for a couple of more hours and catch a couple of the UDS sessions
 * astromme notes that Chicago is in the same timezone as Minneapolis. oh, yeah :P
<nixternal> hehe
<astromme> nixternal: very cool. Well, I have to put in a dock at 8:00 so I need my sleep
 * astromme wishes nixternal the best with his new kdm theme. :)
<nixternal> hehe, thanks...g'nite
<ScottK> sebas: Are you coming to the messaging session?
<nixternal> this I gotta listen to
<ScottK> nixternal: It's #7.
<nixternal> already in there
<nixternal> http://smouch.net/lol/ <- this is the way to do messaging notifications here
<yuriy> quassel's preview *almost* saved me
<nixternal> I heard you
<nixternal> no, go away!
<nixternal> you got rick rolled!
<nixternal> i have been listening into rooms trying to get people to click on that to see if I can hear um get rick rolled
<maco> nixternal, i think most of us have our speakers muted
<nixternal> where is the gobby doc for this?
<Riddell> dx-karmic-kde-integration
<nixternal> thank you sir
<maco> im switching to that session
<yuriy> bring a chair :P
<nixternal> <whisper>chairs</whisper>
<maco> that was because after scottk fetched me a chair, 2 more people showed up
<nixternal> hehe
<maco> they were rgreening and um....someone with curly hair
<maco> looks kinda like jacob peddicord, but i dont think that's him
<ryanakca> maco: Roman?
<ScottK> maco: That's shtylman (or something close to that) who is our Installer hero for Jaunty
<maco> oh ok
<maco> he's the kde4 OOo person too then
<ScottK> That too
<ryanakca> http://pim.kde.org/akonadi/ for the diagram
<maco> * ScottK points at me
<maco> (for the KDE user who uses Pidgin thing)
<Mamarok> morning everyone
<ScottK> Good morning Mamarok
<Mamarok> huhu ScottK
<Mamarok> what's that package again which enables Ctrl+Alt+Backspace again?
<Mamarok> in Jaunty?
<maco> Mamarok, zontzap
<maco> or you can edit xorg.conf manually
<Riddell> dontzap
<maco> or well...there's a gui way in kde
<Riddell> which is integrated with the display part of system settings
<Mamarok> Riddell: yep, just seen that too
<yuriy> input please: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicApport
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://duncan.mac-vicar.com/blog/archives/545
<Riddell> yuriy: looks good after a quick readthrough
<yuriy> ok. hmm apachelogger is gone. nixternal you were advocating dr konqi as well?
<jussi01> grr... where is the direct download of jaunty kubuntu DVD?
<Riddell> smarter: you listening to this?
<smarter> hey
<smarter> listening to what?
<Riddell> smarter: arora discussion
<Riddell> room 5
 * smarter is just back from school and has a 2 hour break to eat
<smarter> Riddell: link? :)
<Riddell> smarter: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room5.ogg.m3u
<smarter> hopefully my connection will stay stable while I listen to this :)
<smarter> thanks
<smarter> is that a video stream or only an audio stream?
<Riddell> audio only
<ryanakca> only audio
<smarter> okay
<maco> ah! correction: that OOo annoyance you all probably overheard: it's fixed in OOo 3
<maco> i haven't touched OOo since Hardy :P
<maco> 1 down, 499 to go....
<smarter> Riddell: is there a list of the people who're talking somewhere?
<Riddell> this is schmidtm_
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> this is ScottK
<Riddell> this is Tonio_
<smarter> heh, I knew there was a French accent there :P
<maco> smarter, the female is me
<maco> ah, figured out how to make OOo add new colors w/o overwriting old ones
<Riddell> smarter: KWallet?  yay or nay?
<smarter> Riddell: added it to my todo ;)
<smarter> Riddell: will probably get to it once school is over(in a month)
<smarter> :]
 * Tonio_ kisses smarter on the left part of his ass ;)
<smarter> heh :o
<Tonio_> not in the middle you noticed ;)
<smarter> :p
<jussi01> strem is cruddy... keeps cutting off :/
<smarter> works surprisingly great here
<jussi01> grr
<smarter> jussi01: try VLC?
<jussi01> hrm... amarok sucks then... but lemme try
<Tonio_> smarter: seriously, his would be awesome :)
<jussi01> and while Im at it, someone point me to the kubuntu jaunty dvd...
<yuriy> yeah amarok is not great for those icecast  streams
 * Tonio_ is sorry for that, last comment... just was extactic
<smarter> jussi01: phonon already has trouble with local files, don't ask for too much :p
<smarter> np ;)
<smarter> kde searchproviders are in .desktop, Arora uses the OpenSearch standard, as Firefox et al
<smarter> (since 0.7, yes)
<jussi01> ahh, better
<ryanakca> yuriy: It's in a PPA
<yuriy> ryanakca: which?
<smarter> a migration tool would require some work
<smarter> thought we could just rewrite them by hand and put them in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<ryanakca> https://launchpad.net/~mapopa/+archive/arora-stable
<Riddell> smarter: where are those stored?
<maco> i can think of a few folks in one of my city's LUGs that would be annoyed at the removal of Konqueror
<smarter> Riddell: Arora store them in ~/.local/share/data/Arora/searchengines
<maco> they were complaining recently about how Dolphin was an insufficient replacement
<smarter> oh, flux just stopped
<ryanakca> maco: I don't think it'll be removed, it just wont be default, provided that arora's upstream is willing to deliver
<smarter> works again :)
<smarter> Riddell: one problem may be that Arora, as Qt, doesn't have a system-wide config directory
<smarter> or if there's one, it's well hidden :)
<maco> yuriy, totem works fine for icecast streams
<jussi01> must be my internet... stream cut off again :/
<maco> (yes, i still install & use a bunch of gnome apps)
<smarter> The "type myspace and end up on myspace.com" will be part of the next release of Arora(I'm working in it ;))
<jussi01> yay!!
<jussi01> smarter: very good
<jussi01> I love that feature
<jussi01> is it not just the im feeling lucky from google though?
<smarter> yep
<jussi01> :D
<smarter> that's what every browser does actually :)
<ryanakca> yuriy: htop doesn't show arora as using very many ressources here, 0.0CPU, and about 5.6MEM with a dozen tabs, compared to 15+CPU and 30+MEM when I leave firefox runnig for a while
<smarter> keyword shortcuts (à la Konqueror) will b there too
<freeflying> can u use kubuntu.org mail now
 * smarter stops the stream and go take his lunch
<Mamarok> using internet streams with Totem...*shudder*
 * smarter hopes mplayer -dumpaudio option does what he thinks it does and will record the meeting :)
<ryanakca> krunner shortcuts work in arora
<Riddell> this nice http://moztw.org/demo/audioplayer/
 * smarter is back
<Riddell> smarter: Java?  does it work?
<smarter> damn, mplayer died
<smarter> never tested pr
<smarter> not even sure if I've it installed :P
 * smarter installs sun-java6-plugin
<Riddell> smarter: CSS overriding and turning off?
<smarter> Riddell: CSS overriding is in Preferences --> advanced
<smarter> turning off would probably be easy to implement, but I'm not that familiar with QtWebKit :)
<smarter> Actually, Arora devs have already submitted patches for Qt and the main dev is an old Troll
<smarter> (icefox)
<Riddell> old?  not any more?
<ryanakca> rgreening: https://launchpad.net/~mapopa/+archive/arora-stable
<smarter> Riddell: yep
<smarter> Riddell: http://benjamin-meyer.blogspot.com/2008/08/three-years-in-europe-with-trolltech.html
<smarter> "After three years at Trolltech today was a sad day as it was my last day"
<Riddell> must have missed that
<ryanakca> .... Arora doesn't remember tabs when you close it it doesn't look like.
<Tonio_> agateau: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mapopa/arora-stable/ubuntu jaunty main
<ryanakca> Could that be considered a ``showstopper''?
<smarter> ryanakca: it does
<agateau> Tonio_: thanks
<Tonio_> ryanakca: showstopper, I'd say no
<smarter> ryanakca: history -> restore last session
<Tonio_> but appreciated feature, yes
<smarter> and possiblity to do it automatically by checking a box in the Preferences dialog
<smarter> Not really obvious :]
<smarter> agreed with the fullscreen thing
<smarter> Firefox has a nice full-fullscreen extension
<smarter> :]
<smarter> I'm maintaining Arora French l10n too, so you can use it, it's good :P
<smarter> QtWebKit 4.5, and even .1 has issues with some types of cookies
<smarter> +1, rekonq seems like something done because the dev wanted some fame instead of making Arora better
<Riddell> smarter: I can't see Arora becoming the default KDE browser, rekonq could be
<smarter> I highly doubt that all the Konq/KHTML devs will suddenly deciding to switch to that
<smarter> *decide
<smarter> both seem unlikely
<smarter> situation is kind of blocked in KDE :/
<smarter> hmm, is that a train? O_o
<smarter> and know I only hear very distant voices
<smarter> what happened to the micro? :P
<smarter> Riddell
<Riddell> smarter: we've gone to lunch
<smarter> oh, ok :]
<Riddell> smarter: we have our notes in our gobby document, I'll tidy that up into a spec and I guess post it to the arora mailing list for comment
<smarter> enjoy your lunch then
<smarter> good idea
<smarter> is the gobby accessible?
<smarter> I mean, online :)
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> gobby.ubuntu.com  6522
<Riddell> kubuntu-karmic-webbrowser document
 * seele connects to icecast
<seele> ack.. a little late for that, nevermind
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: UDS: summit.ubuntu.com icecast.ubuntu.com | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | Sync/Merges: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html | Be careful whilst packaging | Transitions: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/rgreening/KarmicPhononPackages and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ScottKitterman/Libplasma-Dev
<maco> ScottK, backporting arora 0.7 was reported to launchpad's jaunty-backports 17 hours ago
<maco> ScottK, and the backport works. i just built it
<maco> ScottK, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/jaunty-backports/+bug/381042
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 381042 in jaunty-backports "Please backport arora-0.7.0 (universe) from karmic to jaunty" [Undecided,New]
<ryanakca> Gobby is up, kubuntu-karmic-social-from-the-start
<vorian> wha?
<ryanakca> vorian: gobby was down. It's back, I created a document for the current session, room 1
<vorian> ah
<Mamarok> you folks should ask them to test kobby...but I guess that means changing the protocol
<ryanakca> *nod*
<maco> and then hardy users get :(
<Artemis_Fowl> ARGHH
 * Artemis_Fowl HATES update-grub
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: jcastro did a talk on bug upstreaming today and specifically mentioned Kubuntu about being good about upstreaming KDE bugs.
<JontheEchidna> :o
 * Nightrose hands out cookies to JontheEchidna and the rest of the bug movers(?) :D
<yuriy> why is there an smtp server setting in about me
<Riddell> yuriy: I have no idea
<Riddell> that's very strange
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: btw, I think this might really be the day when I'm able to get 2.1 beta2 packages backported to amarok
<JontheEchidna> er, backported to jaunty
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> final tagging tomorrow though :/
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Riddell> didn't I do that?
<JontheEchidna> backports for jaunty? Not that I've seen
<Riddell> I compiled it   http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/tmp/amarok/
<Riddell> didn't get it in an archive as such
<Riddell> Nightrose: did the startup crash get worked out?
<Nightrose> Riddell: i think it vanished here but better have someone else test it as well
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: in a related topic, do you know the likelihood of mysql 5.1 entering main this cycle?
 * JontheEchidna afk for a bit
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: Id appreciate it if those packagesx hit jaunty soon ;) :D
 * jussi01 gives JontheEchidna cookies
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: a good question, I'll ask a server dude when I see one
<vorian> :o
<vorian> Riddell: what about 4.2.4?  just got dirk's email...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ping
<vorian> he said he was stepping away for a bit
<Riddell> vorian: already?!
<Riddell> round up the non UDS ninjas I'd say
<vorian> Riddell: okie dokie
<vorian> Shouldn't be too hard to take on
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: pong
<vorian> ok, new bat goodness set-up
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I asked and I think it's still undecided.
<Riddell> hugs to vorian
<vorian> :)
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: are you planning to update koffice also, now that 2.0 is out?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell made packages for 9.10 I know. I'm not sure if he backported them as well
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: talk to ryanakca about how hard/difficult to write plasmoids... talking about adding some to ubiquity (POSSIBLY)
<Riddell> yes koffice 2 is in backports
<jussi01> ok :)
<JontheEchidna> plasmoids are easy, you can even do them in python now
<JontheEchidna> or is this about putting plasmoids inside ubiquity?
<JontheEchidna> or making a plasma-themed ubiquity interface?
<vorian> yus, that would be killer
<JontheEchidna> A plasma-themed ubiquity would be teh awesomez. (Think krunner, it's not a plasmoid but uses plasma for theming
<JontheEchidna> )
<JontheEchidna> or, rather I should say it uses libplasma for theming
<jussi01> very cool
<rgreening> ryanakca: ^^^^^ usde plasa to theme the existing interface. no rewrite required... possibly...
<Riddell> 15:43 < JontheEchidna> A plasma-themed ubiquity would be teh awesomez. (Think krunner, it's not a plasmoid but uses plasma for theming
<shtylman> k...I will need to look into that
<JontheEchidna> Taking a quick look, the krunner interface the user sees is a transparent kdialog with no window decoration or kdialog buttons, drawing the plasma widget background as its background
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: that may be an interesting path to take
<JontheEchidna>     setAttribute(Qt::WA_TranslucentBackground);
<JontheEchidna>     setButtons(0);
<shtylman> and I think it would increase the look by alot
<JontheEchidna> yeah, me too
<JontheEchidna> then it uses a QPainter to paint the background as the Plasma widget background
<JontheEchidna> this should be quite feasible now that we have python plasma bindings
<shtylman> :)
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Lovely, thanks
<JontheEchidna> theming the buttons and such may be nominally harder, but krunner should provide an example for that too
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSocialFromtheStart  for comment and review
 * vorian looks
<neversfelde> oh, choqok in main :)
<sebas> what's going on at UDS now?
<Riddell> I'm in language selector
<sebas> Ah, I'm not :)
<sebas> I need to prep tomorrow's demo anyway
 * sebas sees if he can try the beamer already
<Riddell> projector!
<neversfelde> we have an identi.ca feed for kubuntu-de.org already. http://identi.ca/kubuntudeorg
<neversfelde> if it is wanted I could create the same for kubuntu.org?
<vorian> i thought ryanakca or someone already set up kubuntu.org
<neversfelde> mhh, I cannot find it
<vorian> it would be cool if we could get a kubuntu microblog aggregated like planet kde
<Nightrose> neversfelde: i created kubuntu
<Nightrose> why not use that?
<ScottK> vorian: To the extent microblogging is actually a good thing, sure.
<neversfelde> Nightrose: the group?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: since the openDesktop and microblogging plasmoid are in kdeplasma-addons they're already set to be part of the default install and we dont' have to do a thing :)
<Nightrose> yes
<JontheEchidna> oh, but add them to the default desktop
<JontheEchidna> I see where you're going now
<JontheEchidna> karmic is starting to look pretty sweet
<vorian> ScottK: I rarely use it, but I do like following the KDE feed
<neversfelde> well, than possibly your new desktop greets you with "I hate !kubuntu" :D
 * ScottK is apparently too old and not getting it.
<Nightrose> neversfelde: you can't do much about that with something you can't control ;-)
<neversfelde> hehe
<Nightrose> that's the whole point of things like twitter
<Nightrose> you can't control them
<Nightrose> they control themself
<yuriy> first OO.o icon successfully replaced :D
<Riddell> beer to yuriy!
<ScottK> \o/
<yuriy> well, somewhat successfully. the button is fat now
<Nightrose> kubotu: order beer for yuriy
 * kubotu gives yuriy a nice frosty mug of beer.
<yuriy> OO.o doesn't have any standard size for icons
<Nightrose> what ould be done is create a special kubuntu account on identi.ca and have someone feed that
<Nightrose> it would have to be kept up to date though
<Riddell> there is a kubuntu group on identi.ca
<Nightrose> yes I created it ;-)
<Nightrose> but as neversfelde said people could be greeted with "!kubuntu sucks" on their first run
<vorian> Kubuntu members could aggregate to the kubuntu account, right?
<vorian> that would keep it up to date
<Nightrose> the group has been fairly ok lately though
<Nightrose> vorian: what messages would be send?
<Nightrose> not so much around jaunty release
<vorian> no idea
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicWebbrowser  for comment and review
<vorian> epiphay, of course
<maco> lynx
<vorian> links2
<maco> w/ fb?
<vorian> I do like Arora
<smarter> Klipper actions should not pop up when a URL is selected in Arora.
<smarter> isn't that a Klipper setting?
<smarter> it doesn't do that here at least
<Riddell> smarter: couldnae say, people were complaining about it
<Riddell> but it'll be a Klipper change somewhere
<Nightrose> yes it is a setting in klipper
<neversfelde> Arora is not able to import ssl root certs like that from cacert.org. That would be a major problem for me
<Nightrose> for each action you can define a list of windo titles it shouldn't pop up for
<Nightrose> that's why it doesn't pop up for konqueror and firefox for example
<smarter> also, what is baidu.com? :}
<Nightrose> chinese search engine iirc
<neversfelde> It is poor security practice, if you only ignore the warnings
<Riddell> yuriy: "Change the Help -> Report Bug menu item to use Apport."  can you use apport to report a bug?
<yuriy> Riddell: yes that's half of what it does
<yuriy> it is supposed to be the correct way to report bugs in Ubuntu
<vorian> is there a newer version of Arora that can be backported?
<yuriy> they are trying to deter people from using the report bug form on launchpad manually
<Riddell> yuriy: how do I do that?
<Nightrose> vorian: there are nightly builds in a ppa - way too much missing still
<Nightrose> tried it yesterday
<vorian> ah
<yuriy> vorian: 0.7 is ~3 days old and we have a backport request
<vorian> ah oh ew
<smarter> "Kubuntu ships with social applets by default, integrating services such as microblogging and Facebook into the desktop."
<smarter> I hope I'll never see anything remotely related to Facebook on Kubuntu :S
 * vorian tests wrt jaunty
<yuriy> Riddell: in a gnome app or a few others that were patched, go to help report a bug
<maco> yuriy, i thought "ubuntu-bug" was supposed to be the correct way
<yuriy> Riddell: there's also a command for it
<yuriy> yeah that ^
<Nightrose> smarter: kopete has a facebook plugin now \o/
<smarter> this is madness :P
<Riddell> yuriy: interesting?
<Nightrose> at least the start of it
<Nightrose> Riddell: if you need testing in jaunty for that I'm all in
<Riddell> smarter: so it was you who broke Arora from logging into Facebook!
<smarter> :P
<Nightrose> haha
<Riddell> Nightrose: for what?
<yuriy> Riddell: sorry I thought it was clear what I was referring to during the kubuntu-qa meeting
<Nightrose> Riddell: facebook plugin for kopete
<Riddell> Nightrose: I'll let you know when I get packages
<Nightrose> ok
<Riddell> yuriy: "Prior to release, consider keeping Apport crash handling for select applications."  how will those be chosen?  where's the code to decide which to use?
<yuriy> Riddell: actually, I forgot to ask pitti about that, whether it's possible or reasonable
<Riddell> yuriy: remove the "BoF agenda and discussion" session, anything in there should be in the body of the spec now
<Riddell> yuriy: ok, ask pitti and update the spec as appropriate, then set it to Pending Approval in launchpad
<yuriy> Riddell: during the meeting we said it would be nice to keep the reporting after release, but Ubuntu doesn't do that, so we said maybe we can just do certain packages if that is possible and decide later what those packages will be
<Riddell> yes I mind that
<Riddell> good spec yuriy
<Riddell> if anyone sees shtylman ask if he's going to write the https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-karmic-ubiquity spec
<yuriy> you mind that?
<Riddell> "remember".  Scots usage :)
<Riddell> I'm going for a swim then I'm out to Canonical Desktop team dinner later so don't wait for me
<Mamarok> how does one set UXA for that intel 945 card?
<Riddell> Section "Device" Identifier    "Configured Video Device" Option        "AccelMethod" "uxa"
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> EndSection
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/182963/
<Riddell> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JontheEchidna> smarter: fedora has a patch for no klipper actions with arora
<JontheEchidna> lemme see if I can pull it up real quick
 * smarter wonders if anyone really use this action thing
<JontheEchidna> smarter: http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewcvs/devel/kdebase-workspace/kdebase-workspace-4.2.0-klipper-arora.patch?view=markup
<smarter> JontheEchidna: strange, neithed had it pop-up while using Arora
<JontheEchidna> I turn klipper actions off the first time I notice them on new installs :P
<Mamarok> Riddell: got a second?
<Mamarok> Riddell: I ordered the Team pack for Switzerland at ShipIt quite some time ago and still haven received anything, whom do I have to poke for that?
<Mamarok> event sent a reminder, nothing...
<Mamarok> isn't kopete installed by default from the CD?
<neversfelde> Mamarok: kopete is installed by default
<Mamarok> that's what I think too, but I have a user who inists there is no kopete...
<smarter> http://www.youtube.com/html5 hell yeah
<Nightrose> smarter: i use klipper actions for links and bugzilla
<Nightrose> very handy to highlight a bug number and have it take oyu to bugzilla
<Nightrose> *you
<Quintasan> hmm, there is a way to install 4.3 Beta 1 Packages withtout messing my  current config? :3
<Nightrose> does give you something newer than the beta though
<Nightrose> Quintasan: neon
<Nightrose> but it's config and all is sandboxed
<Quintasan> oh well, I will just backup my files and config, not much I can screw up
<Quintasan> grrr
<Quintasan> lots of over writes
<Mamarok> ok, I'm off for a walk, leaving #k :)
<Quintasan> oh well
<Quintasan> it works
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I don't know why but the microblogging widget doesn't work
<Quintasan> :/
<quassel208> So kde4.3 beta is removed for jaunty?
<Mamarok> quassel208: it never was part of it
<Mamarok> quassel208: there are packages in the experimental PPAs
<quassel208> yes it was, standed in the news report, but i tried it but didnt work, and also I see kubuntu removed the source from the news
<Mamarok> quassel208: read the topic in #kubuntu please
<quassel208> hmm. try that source, but messed lot up ( made the same once from trunk myself )
<Mamarok> quassel208: hence why we state explicitely that it should only be used by experienced users, don't expect any support for it by now
<quassel208> hmm, but still I know that kde4.2.3 isnt that unstable, it are just packing problems
<Mamarok> quassel208: you are mixing things, KDE 4.2.3 is a bugfix release of KDE 4.2.2, its *not* 4.3
<Mamarok> and those are different PPAs
<quassel208> hmm indeed, I meant kde4.3 ( I try the repo, but its removed now from news )
<Mamarok> quassel208: for good reasons, to avoid users to use them unless they are thorougly tested, and that needs time and manpower
<quassel208> I have skills to test and fix, but most time I just go back to stable if doesnt work, its to much headache
<quassel208> rather have the core gets better
<quassel208> off ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> hotness: http://www.notmart.org/images/mid_newspaper.png
<smarter> yay
 * smarter would dump awesome that he put on his eee for that
<JontheEchidna> oh, meant to paste this: http://www.notmart.org/index.php/BlaBla/put_a_net_in_your_book
<JontheEchidna> the pic's not so great without context ;-)
<JontheEchidna> or maybe it is? :D
<Mamarok> yeah, it is if you own a N810 to imagine it on it...
<nixternal> is anyone working on the koffice 2.0 packages yet?
<ScottK> nixternal: I think they're uploaded already.
<nixternal> oh ok, was going to work on them if nobody has yet
<ScottK> nixternal: koffice2 | 1:2.0.0-0ubuntu2 | karmic/universe | source
<nixternal> oh great, installing now
<nixternal> in jaunty ppa as well...good job!
<ScottK> Thank Riddell, not me.
<nixternal> Riddell: thanks :)
<nixternal> ScottK: un-thanks
<nixternal> ;p
<JontheEchidna> could I get a Main sponsor for bug 381450?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381450 in polkit-qt "Merge from Debian Unstable/New upstream svn snapshot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381450
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: why are we merging from debian if we are using a new upstream snapshot?
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: there are still packaging differences
<nixternal> oh, "Debian patches up to the same version..." read that as "Debian packages up the same version"
<_StefanS_> hey
<JontheEchidna> perhaps I chose my words poorly, heh
<_StefanS_> I was wondering, how stable is that kde in karmic at the moment ?
<nixternal> no, you chose the right words, I just can't read :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: I can poke our shipit person tomorrow if you remind me during working hours
<_StefanS_> considering its a beta and all that, is it usable?
<JontheEchidna> I upgraded from jaunty + kde 4.3 yesterday or they day before and am satisfied with its stability
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: I'm thinking about making a jump, because there's just too much wrong with my system :D
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: help me understand this, the reason for this is because we haven't merged with Debian yet on this package?
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: not that jaunty is bad, my installation is kinda screwed ..
<JontheEchidna> there is this slight problem where the scrollbars in kickoff being a slight red color instead of a slight blue color
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: k3b 1.66 alpha2 fails without the svn snapshot, so I updated our packages to the svn snapshot and merged the packaging at the same time
<JontheEchidna> *k3b fails to build
<nixternal> rock on, is there any crack in this package at all?
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: is karmic usable in general, what about powermanagement, does it work on laptops ?
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: crack? Like the drug or just problems in general?
<JontheEchidna> _StefanS_: I couldn't attest to its power management skills, since I don't own a laptop :(
<nixternal> all the above :)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: such as, the .diff.gz doesn't apply as it is a ppa one and doesn't match the version in changelog? :)
<_StefanS_> JontheEchidna: alright, I'm gonna test it on a different disk I think
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: oh, you mean crack like that :D
<JontheEchidna> I squarely blame the gnome file dialog for being insane
<JontheEchidna> :P
<nixternal> lol
<JontheEchidna> anyway, uploaded the correct diff.gz to the bug
<nixternal> got it :)
<jussi01> Hrm, can we somehow change this dialogue? http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20090529-004118-snapshot9.png  If I am a new person I have no idea what that means, perhaps some ubuntu specific instructions?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio's going to do that when he gets back from vacation
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: is the cursor now a perpetual busy cursor even after you close that dialog?
<nixternal> why won't the patch apply cleanly?
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: yes, and out of curiousity, why isnt the package for that included in kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jussi01> nixternal: you aint holdin your tongue right :P
<nixternal> haha, must be it!
<ScottK> Which package?
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: for polkit-qt? Their patch updates polkit-qt to the same svn revision that we have
<JontheEchidna> perhaps we should just do a sync?
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: dunno, I seem to have libmad0 installed too
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: or update it in debian so they are good and then sync....but right now I want to know why this darn patch will apply
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: debian's packages are good, so I suppose we could sync
<nixternal> that would be up to you sir
<nixternal> with a sync, ol' Riddell just has to push a button then :p
<JontheEchidna> true
 * nixternal wonders why the Georgia Tech Debian mirror is so slow, this unstable install is taking forever
<JontheEchidna> and a hompage field in debian/control pointing to ftp.kde.org isn't a big loss (that's the only other difference we had)
<Riddell> it's a bit more than a button but aye
<nixternal> 2 buttons :)
 * JontheEchidna requestsync's
<nixternal> 2 buttons and the enter key
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: hrm, I have libmad0 also, but Im still getting that message....
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 381475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381475 in polkit-qt "Sync polkit-qt 0.9.2-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381475
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: too late!
<Riddell> already done it
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Riddell> I read my scrollback :)
<JontheEchidna> doh
<JontheEchidna> I'll just close that then...
<Riddell> no doh
<Riddell> I uploaded your merge and closed the beastie
<JontheEchidna> wah
<JontheEchidna> you're just too fast ;-)
<JontheEchidna> I now know why they call you the kubuntu robot
<Riddell> it's because we're all sitting together here, I feel I have to keep up with all these elite Kubuntu devs
 * JontheEchidna notes that somebody has something in a ppa for bug 331757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331757 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] virtuoso-opensource" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331757
<Riddell> hmm, wonder if he'd package the soprano backend too
<JontheEchidna> I thought you packaged soprano?
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's sesame
<JontheEchidna> ~order brain
 * kubotu shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I want add kubuntu-experimental in my .pbuilderrc-jaunty , how? :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: sudo pbuilder login --save-after-login
<JontheEchidna> then edit /etc/apt/sources.list
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-29
<JontheEchidna> then logout
<lex79> ok thanks
<Riddell> revu requested http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qjson
<Riddell> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kopete-facebook
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the other kopete plugin we have is named kopete-plugin-thinklight
<JontheEchidna> or maybe this is different because it's a protocol plugin and not a feature extension?
<Riddell> I did ponder that and I think it's a new protocl not a feature
<Riddell> although we also have kopete-cryptography
<JontheEchidna> true
<JontheEchidna> allow -> allows in the package description
<JontheEchidna> Maybe something more like "This plugin allows you to chat with your Facebook contacts using Kopete"
<JontheEchidna> kopete-facebook also lacks a copy of the GPL
<JontheEchidna> otherwise it lookds pretty solid :)
<JontheEchidna> In qjson qt-based -> Qt-based in the two package descriptions
<JontheEchidna> And qjson looks good too
<jjesse> evening
<nixternal> hey, in order for a watch file to work, uscan/uupdate needs to be able to read the directory that the tarball is in correct?
<vorian> if you use uupdate, yes
 * nixternal kicks vorian in the shin
<vorian> nixternal: whay?
<vorian> http://yerkewlapp.\wrt^(*.snazzy)\regex.tgz debian uupdate
<_Groo_> hi/2 all...
<vorian> nixternal: see! persia says the same thing (see -motu)
<nixternal> adding misc:Depends to skulpture package
<nixternal> wtf, can't login to my damn sid pbuilder
<jjesse> evening
<vorian> Your quiz has brought a Flaming Orangobeaver into existence! It is part-beaver part-orangutan, and part ectoplasmic fire. Does it get any better? Ninjas couldn't catch it, that's for sure..
<vorian> best evar1!!
<Pollywog> it appears as though kdevelop-kde4 is not yet usable, with templates missing
<Pollywog> is this correct?
<seaLne> Nightrose: on a machine at home with 4.3a1 comparing files even works
<_StefanS_> morning
<Riddell> git has defeated me
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/183453/  what the heck does that mean?
<nixternal> Riddell: has it worked before?
<nixternal> you are just ghosting/external linking from github to kde svn?
<Riddell> nixternal: couldnae say, I've used it for planetkde in the past yonks ago, but I just set up this account
<Riddell> I'm not touching svn, it's this git repository only
<nixternal> what is the reference to planetkde/config?
<Riddell> no idea, I did something with planetkde on github ages ago but not for months
<nixternal> hrmm
<Riddell> mm
<Nightrose> seaLne: thx :)
<nixternal> Riddell: if nobody is working on a Kubuntu frontend for usb-creator, I would be interested in working on it...I have already looked it over and seriously could push out an alpha release in a day
<nixternal> I have read where like 2 people were working on it, one I can't find his repo if he is working on it, and the other I did find, but there hasn't been any work on it
<nixternal> what room is Kubuntu Karmic Ubuntu One in?
<freeflying> nixternal: room 7
<nixternal> don't hear anybody in there
<freeflying> room 5
<nixternal> it isn't room 5
<freeflying> shoud be room 7
<Riddell> we're in 7
<Riddell> nixternal: tonio was looking at usb-creator
<Riddell> ask him where he got to
<nixternal> so that makes it 3 other people then looking at it
<nixternal> room 7 has 0 audio
<Nightrose> nothing for room 7 here either :(
<nixternal> on that note, to bed I go...g'nite
<Nightrose> nini nixternal
<Mamarok> Riddell: morning :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: I'm suppose to remind you to poke ShipIt for the Swiss Team Pack
<freeflying> Mamarok: what is Team Pack?
<Riddell> Mamarok: oh aye, which Swiss team is this?
<Mamarok> freeflying: the packs for the LoCo Teams
<Riddell> swiss ubuntu loco team?
<Mamarok> Riddell: the Swiss LoCo Team, most official
<Mamarok> :)
<Mamarok> ask stgraber, he has a copy of the mails I sent to ShipIt
<Mamarok> couldn't reac him though
<Mamarok> reach* even
<davidbarth> ScottK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines
<shtylman> ooo just installed the konversation kde4 backport :)
<shtylman> +1 over quassel
<Tonio_> shtylman: alpha 1 or 2 ?
<shtylman> Tonio_: 2
<Tonio_> kk
<Tonio_> shtylman: running karmic ?
<shtylman> Tonio_: jaunty ... no karmic yet :)
<Tonio_> shtylman:
<Tonio_> oops, where is the latest konversation ? ppa somewhere ?
<shtylman> I just enabled the jaunty backports... in apt sources
<Tonio_> kk
<freeflying> quassel is too complicated to use
<ScottK> shtylman: Ping
 * emonkey loves quassel, no idea why to change back
 * Riddell does something
<Mamarok> freeflying: it's gone better in 4.3
<ryanakca> Can someone please review http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicWebsite
<ryanakca> ScottK: Ping
<ryanakca> ScottK: Pong
<DreadKnight> bubblemon keeps appearing on my panel each time i log in..
<ryanakca> Riddell: Mind if I get rid of the orange triangles next to the links in the top nav on http://www.kubuntu.org/ ? (vs without, http://drupal.ryanak.ca/ )
<nixternal> gnomevfs and DBusGMain
<ryanakca> nixternal: was that for this session?
<nixternal> usb-creator
<Riddell> good with me ryanakca
<nixternal> with gobject, you have to do a bit more with either QObject
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: coudl you look at bug 381522?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381522 in plasma-widget-weather "Request for removal (source and binary)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381522
<nixternal> but with DBusGMain it is easily replaced with DBusQtMain
<nixternal> ya, those are frontend, backend just has gobject
<Riddell> all done
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Where did you put the 100 papercut bugs for Kubuntu?
<yuriy> no papercuts for us :-\ at least not for karmic
<yuriy> seele: were you listening to the 100 papercuts session?
<seele> 100 papercuts?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: PING
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: meant ping
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<ryanakca> seele: *nod*, where they were talking about a team that lists 100 minor usability issues or easy to fix bugs and gets people to fix them. But then they turned around and said they'd only do it with Ubuntu for this release, but if we really wanted to participate, we could provide our own people, etc.
<Artemis_Fowl> I am finished with automagic support. would you mind taking a look at it if you have time?
<Artemis_Fowl> I think it only needs some polishing and that's it. ready
<seele> ryanakca: i remember someone talking about that.. but it is pretty difficult to define a minor usability issue. What might seem minor to me could be hours of coding for a developer
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: sure.. do you have screenshots or a ppa i can check out?
<ryanakca> seele: *nod*
<Artemis_Fowl> hmm... neither :( I would prefer that you tried from a package though
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: let me see what I can do
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ok, just ping me or send me a link when it's ready
<ryanakca> Do we have an equivalent to Debian experimental? "Packages and tools which are still being developed, and are still in the alpha testing stage. Users shouldn't be using packages from here, because they can be dangerous and harmful even for the most experienced people."
<JontheEchidna> there's the kubuntu-experimental ppa where we throw alpha stuff
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: might be interesting to get kobby in there.
<JontheEchidna> it already is ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger did it yesterday
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental?field.name_filter=kobby&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=any
<Mamarok> he even wrote a mail to the ML about that, didn't he?
<JontheEchidna> I believe he did
<ryanakca> Gah
<ryanakca> Lovely :)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: here is a .deb package I created. it' really crap but it will do the job: http://www.sigmirror.com/files/20393_9nyc8/kgrubeditor_20090529-1_i386.deb
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I hope it will work, I didn't add dependencies but it depends on policykit
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: which should be preinstalled in your system hopefully
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i can tell you in a second
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you take a look at bug 380947 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380947 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve "Please sponsor gtk2-engines-qtcurve 0.62.8-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380947
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ok, nice
<seele> dpkg: kgrubeditor: warning - conffile `/etc/dbus-1' is not a plain file or symlink (= `/etc/dbus-1')
<seele> dpkg: kgrubeditor: warning - conffile `/etc/dbus-1/system.d' is not a plain file or symlink (= `/etc/dbus-1/system.d')
<seele> what/where is the executable? kgrubeditor isnt working
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: it installed but with errors
<Artemis_Fowl> it doesn't have an executable anymore. try "kcmshell4 kgrubeditor" and tell me
<Artemis_Fowl> it's a system settings module now
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: "Cannot opened shared resouce..."
<seele> looks like a problem with the control module
<seele> let me try sudo
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: no
<seele> ah, no, heh
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: there is no need
<seele> thought maybe it was permissions
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: can you openup a konsole, try "kcmshell4 kgrubeditor" and dump me the result?
<ryanakca> Did anybody find the source for conflict-checker?
<ryanakca> Nevermind, lp:conflictchecker
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: there is no feedback it just opens a dialog with no debugging or anything
<Artemis_Fowl> and shows what?
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/2009-05-29-kubuntu-groupphoto-uds-barcelona.jpg  beautiful people
<nixternal> is that kwwii back there with a goat on his chin?
<nixternal> must be, I see ScottK next to him, and you know old people always hangs out together
<nixternal> it is 7PM there and it is already dark? or did you take that after midnight last night and finally upload it?
<nixternal> I think tonio stole my shirt from the last UDS
<Riddell> that was a few days ago
<neversfelde> how do I remove the -Source in this watchfile with uversionmangle? http://pastebin.ca/1439812
<Riddell> kwwii is wearing the Motorhead t-shirt
<Tm_T> isn't it Motörhead these days?
<Tm_T> (crazy 80's with "ö"s)
<nixternal> http://sf.net/k9copy/k9copy-[(\d\.)-*]\.tar\.gz <- neversfelde won't that work?
 * nixternal thinks we need to get kwwii to make us a new logo to better represent Kubuntu + KDE 4 + Oxygen
<nixternal> Or Nuno
<neversfelde> nixternal: no, no matching hrefs for watch line
<Mamarok> nixternal: ask Nuno, he will ceratinaly be happy to :)
<nixternal> Kubuntu logo with an Oxygen and Airy feel to it
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: there is no feedback in konsole, just a dialog that pops up with the "Cannot open shared resource" error
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ah ok, it's not installed
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: uhm.. hmm.. dpkg didnt tell me it wasn't.. it got as far as Setting up kgrubeditor (20090529-1) ... and then it threw those errors i pasted earlier
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I modified the package a bit. try this one: http://www.sigmirror.com/files/20394_8kdst/kgrubeditor_20090529-1_i386.deb
<Artemis_Fowl> if this doesn't work, then someone else should create the package
<Riddell> nixternal: kwwii says he'll have more time for Kubuntu bits this cycle
<Artemis_Fowl> or I'll give you screenshots
<Riddell> nixternal: if you want to start a wiki page with art to do that would be great
<nixternal> Riddell: I can do that, anything else art related you can think of?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: the last package should install any necessary packages hopefully
<nixternal> guess the general stuff for Kubuntu customization: KDM, KSplash, Wallpaper, Logo
 * nixternal notes that he wants to update Kubuntu TODO for everything and make it easy to navigate and attract new contributors possibly
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: same errors as before
<nixternal> read that Fedora's new contribs were inspired by their TODO list and how easy it was
<Riddell> nixternal: network manager, KDM, he was metioning customising the plasma theme
<Riddell> nixternal: KubuntuKarmicSpecs links to all the specs, feel free to update the ToDo from them
<nixternal> roger that
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: while installing the package or while trying to launch kgrubeditor?
<Quintasan> ARGH
<Quintasan> It's my graphics card or framebuffer doesn't support resolutions higher than 1024x768? and first of all why there is no bootsplash for 1920x1080?
<ryanakca> Quintasan: I think it's yours, my desktop at home got 1024x1028, or I think it did anyways
<ryanakca> Does it just fail or can you tell by the size of the font?
<Quintasan> I can tell by the size of font
<Quintasan> it's so big that I can't see my whole prompt
<ryanakca> Ah
<Quintasan> I can't boot it now and I don't know why it fails because: a) no bootsplash b) fonts are too big
<Quintasan> X works with 1920x1080 but framebuffer doesn't, dunno why
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: both
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: same dpkg error and same dialog error
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: -.-
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: could somebody else create a package or should I make screenshots?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: for now maybe screenshots, but maybe someone will make us a package
 * seele pokes nixternal and ScottK 
<neversfelde> Riddell: 15 guys on the picture and 14 names under it. I think you have missed one?
<ryanakca> Riddell: s/Kavanah/Kavanagh/
<ryanakca> Riddell: Tonio is the missing one
<nixternal> hrmm, my fan is making the UDS whine!
<nixternal> seems nepomukservices just decided to take off on its own
<Quintasan> who manages the bootsplash artwork?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I have to go. If anybody is willing to create a test package, here is the source code: http://www.sigmirror.com/files/20395_bqbu2/KGRUBEditor-0.9.0-Source.tar.bz2
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: otherwise I will simply create some screenshots
<neversfelde> another -Source :)
<Artemis_Fowl> it's CPack generated
<Artemis_Fowl> should it be there?
<Artemis_Fowl> shouldn't*
<neversfelde> I am currently trying to remove it from k9copy in the watch file otherwise uupdate creates the version 2.3.2-Source-0ubuntu1. I think this is not correct?
<Quintasan> Artemis_Fowl, If noone will make I package I will try to do it ASAP
<Quintasan> crap
<Quintasan> I will make the package if noone else does :P
 * Quintasan tends to miss important parts of sentence
<Artemis_Fowl> Quintasan: sure, if you could that would be great
<Artemis_Fowl> btw it depends on imagemagick and policykit-kde. I don't know the exact package names though, I just checkout policykit-kde from KDE's svn and install the libpolkit-* packages (all except from the -gnome ones)
<Artemis_Fowl> anyway, all we need is a simple package.
 * Artemis_Fowl has to go now...
<ryanakca> ScottK: Around?
 * JontheEchidna will be back sunday
 * seele waves
<Mamarok> Riddell: there is somebody missing in the picture legend in the upper row, who is this?
<smarter> Mamarok: where's the picture with legend? :)
<neversfelde> Mamarok: seems to be Tonio
<neversfelde> smarter: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3969
<smarter> thanks
<smarter> indeed, it's Tonio :)
<neversfelde> any karaoke live cams? :)
<smarter> damn, the "About Kubuntu" thing in the Live-CD is cool, too bad it isn't translated, at least in French
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'm around now.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Could you sign my GPG key please?
 * ryanakca grumbles about having gotten lost on the way to the karaoke
<ScottK> ryanakca: Sure.  Bring your passport.  Did you sign mine before, I don't recall?
<ryanakca> ScottK: It's a tad outdated, but sure, what room?
<ryanakca> And yes, I've signed yours
<freeflying> ScottK: did i sign your key?
<astromme> JontheEchidna: ping
<ScottK> freeflying: You did.
<ScottK> freeflying: You took the information anyway.  I'm not sure if I've gotten it from you (my email is about 2000 messages behind).
<freeflying> ScottK: I should sign yours :)
<ScottK> And I have your information, but signing will have to wait until I get back where I have my key.
<freeflying> ScottK: its ok
<neversfelde> what is conman?
<Nightrose> connection manager
<Nightrose> new network manager iiuc
<neversfelde> Nightrose: never heard, do you have a link?
<ScottK> It's being discussed here at UDS as a possibility, but I don't know anything else about it.
<Nightrose> neversfelde: nope sorry
<neversfelde> mhh, wicd has an ncurses frontend  :)
<neversfelde> conman is from moblin?
<freeflying> ScottK: seems conman is writen with gtk, is it?
<ScottK> freeflying: I don't know exactly, but I recall sebas making some comment about things on the way to support it in KDE.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-30
<Hobbsee> hm, a kde4 version of konvesation.
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse!
<Hobbsee> how's it going?
<jjesse> its going very well, super busy at work, almost no time for everything else but i think that is a good thing
<jjesse> and how are things going for you?
<Hobbsee> things are OK here.  Fighting with a graphics assignment
<jjesse> good luck :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  This konversation has artefacts, and doesn't behave nicely
<Hobbsee> maybe it's just as it's under gnome.
<jjesse> is there now a kde4 konverstation?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> at least, it looks kde4-like
<Riddell> morning!
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!
<Riddell> we were the best
<Riddell> we sang and the world sang with us
<Riddell> Kubuntu Karaoke Team rocked!
<Hobbsee> \o/
<Hobbsee> it was karaoke night last night?  oh dear :)
<jjesse> wow you are soo glad i wasn't there to join the karaoke team
<jjesse> trust me
<jjesse> morning Riddell
<Riddell> the rendition of Barbie Girl was especially moving
<jjesse> you are a barbie girl in a barbie world?
<Riddell> that's the one
 * Hobbsee shudders
 * Hobbsee makes Riddell go and watch legally blonde 1&2 in succession.
<Hobbsee> found the first konversation bug.
<Hobbsee> $HOME does *not* expand
 * Hobbsee now has a $HOME in ~
<vorian> yo
<nixternal> yo
<Quintasan> I saved my session to disk, failed to boot several times, started in recovery mode and my saved sesssion was restored. WTF?
<sebas> Riddell bikes off to the beach
<cbr> ubuntu will dtich plymouth because they are confident they can get the thing booting under 10 seconds?
<cbr> i want that stuff they're smoking
<cbr> linux boot time has been long as long as i've used linux
<Hobbsee> cbr: it's been making some pretty massive improvements in the last few cycles.
<Hobbsee> my ubuntu boot is certainly under 20.  i've not timed it, but it may even be under 15 too
<cbr> yeah, but i'd still like to watch a nice boot screen during that 10 seconds :p
<cbr> the boot screen is the first step in the OS experience, not something useless you have to have because things are slow
<cbr> nobody probably just volunteered to develop the plymouth stuff so they turned it all philosophical to get out of it :p
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> maybe that was it
<devfil> cbr: you are not the only that wants that stuff: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/21/
<Mamarok> hm, my kubuntu boots in 12-13 seconds
<smarter> mine probably boots in well over 1 minute
<smarter> and it's a fancy Quad Core with 2GB of ram and all that :p
<txwikinger_work> Well.. the latest konversation is pretty much b0rked
<Mamarok> smarter: are you loading like 50 services on startup?
<Mamarok> Lenovo W500 with 4Gb Ram, and it's always 12-13 seconds
<smarter> probably not 50 but more than the default certainly
<smarter> Mamarok: how old is your install?
<Mamarok> smarter: Jaunty with KDE 4.3 beta
<smarter> I mean, when did you install it :]
<Mamarok> I always do clean installs with a new release, as I have a separate /home
<smarter> mine was recovered from my old laptop when it died a year ago, and was upgraded all the way to jaunty from hardy(or maybe even gutsy, not sure)
<Mamarok> when it came out :)
<smarter> separate /home is not enough when you have a lot of stuff installed (my root partition uses 25G) :p
<Mamarok> arghs, how many systems do you have there?
<Mamarok> my / uses 9.4G and I think I have a lot of things installed
<smarter> only one
<Mamarok> and a huge home, as I have a local installation of Amarok SVN
<smarter> well, my /opt is 11G and it contains amarok-nightly and kde-nightly too :]
<Mamarok> hm, /opt is a separate partition too...
<smarter> will probably make one for it at my next reinstall
<Mamarok> I'm lazy, so I don't have to install that stuff over and over aigain at each clean install
<apachelogger> salut mes amis
<nixternal> apachelogger: thanks for the oxygen color scheme for Konsole btw :)
<Mamarok> huhu apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> you're very welcome
<nixternal> much cleaner imho than the other konsole schemes
<apachelogger> do we have amarok 2.1 packages somewhere already?
<nixternal> just had to change the background color since I use transparency
<Mamarok> apachelogger: markey fixed your script
<apachelogger> yeah, I didn't test with transparency at all, so that is to be expected :D
<nixternal> haven't heard of nor saw updated amarok
<apachelogger> Mamarok: so did I
<apachelogger> Mamarok: where are his changes?
<nixternal> apachelogger: just the background was hte only transparency issue, the rest are fine
<Mamarok> apachelogger: check with Nightrose
<Mamarok> in KDE-SVN, of course, where we have access to
<nixternal> it seems a dark gray is the background color of choice for a lot of color schemes these days
<Nightrose> apachelogger: I told you he did ;-)
 * Nightrose gets food
<apachelogger> I thought you meant he fixed the tarball
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> same fix
<apachelogger> markey++
<Mamarok> apachelogger: tell him in #amarok.dev, he doesn't linger here
<markey> hehe np
<Mamarok> oh, didn't kow you were here too :)
<Mamarok> know*
<neversfelde> where can I get an oxygen scheme for konsole?
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+junk/release-script-refactor/revision/59
<markey> the new script is actually really nice and clean, I like it
<markey> but I think we should host in in KDE SVN, makes it easier to maintain
<apachelogger> me too
<apachelogger> I just don't know where
<markey> how about kdesdk/scripts
<apachelogger> because technically it should be in kdesdk, which is awfully unfitted
<markey> there's scripty too in there, and all this stuff
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe I should put it there then :D
<markey> :)
<apachelogger> _Groo_: bling bling
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: One more time we gonna celebrate | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | Sync/Merges: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html | Be careful whilst packaging | Transitions: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/rgreening/KarmicPhononPackages and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ScottKitterman/Libplasma-Dev
 * apachelogger notes that the topic is quite long alright
<apachelogger> someone must have read through spam mails .... ;P
<apachelogger> a cookie for whoever makes all that stuff tinyurl'ed
<markey> but man, svn is so freaking slow with checking out many files (the i18n stuff), looking forward to the git switch
<markey> although that will require some changes
<neversfelde> a cookie and a beer and I will do it?
<apachelogger> markey: the problem is not the files, the problem is that it has to reopen a connection each time
<markey> yep, true
<apachelogger> ruby-svn might allow to use one connection, though the less deps the better IMHO
<Nightrose> if it is possible to make it faster please do - i don't care about another dependency as long as it doesn't waste my time
<Nightrose> doing 6 tarball with that thing in a row is so not fun
<apachelogger> I told you, I got in and out in under 10 minutes :P
<apachelogger> also ruby-svn got no real documentation, so I would have to go with the one for C and autotranslate for ruby
<apachelogger> or read through the code
<apachelogger> both not doable with the limited time I got these days
<neversfelde> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1441349
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookie for neversfelde
 * kubotu slides one of world's finest cookies down the bar to neversfelde.
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: One more time we gonna celebrate | Karmic: http://tinyurl.com/n2to8u | Sync/Merges: http://tinyurl.com/korm9e | Be careful whilst packaging | Transitions: http://tinyurl.com/m68bne and http://tinyurl.com/lcgnjp
<txwikinger> cookies !!!!!
<apachelogger> hm
<neversfelde> beer?
<Mamarok> thx :)
<apachelogger> not much improvement there
<apachelogger> we need a topic meta page in teh wiki or something
<Mamarok> holds in one line now on my screen
<txwikinger> what happened to the newest kububtu packages?
<apachelogger> really, no one ever reads that long topics :P
<apachelogger> I certainly don't
<apachelogger> Mamarok: b0rked!
<neversfelde> I never read topics, even short ones
<apachelogger> television rules the nation though
<apachelogger> we should get our topic on CNN
<jussi01> lovely, the pager doesnt scale properly on 4.3 beta
<apachelogger> jussi01: b0rked!
<txwikinger> Ah NASCAR is on
 * txwikinger boycotts F1 now
<apachelogger> someone remind me why am I going out after 3x12 hours work?
<txwikinger> apachelogger: send them an e-mai
<jussi01> apachelogger: cause you are "der man!!!"
<apachelogger> hm
<txwikinger> apachelogger: because you have some screws loose?
<apachelogger> I certainly do
<apachelogger> then again in geriatric care you have to :P
<apachelogger> txwikinger: twitter > mail
<apachelogger> I'll tweet cnn
<txwikinger> well.. or twitter
<txwikinger> CNN is lame
<txwikinger> they lost against Kuchar
<apachelogger> that is certainly not the correct spelling of that name
<apachelogger> though I like the K
<Mamarok> who is Kuchar?
<apachelogger> that actor dood who was in a competition with cnn on twitter
<apachelogger> something like that
<apachelogger> google nus got all the details
<neversfelde> a Ashton Kutscher
<txwikinger> Demi Moore's current hubby
<Mamarok> well, as I do not follow much twitter but identi.ca I certainly have missed that
<Mamarok> Kutcher
<Mamarok> ok, Now I got it
<neversfelde> yes Kutscher is probably more the german spelling :)
 * Mamarok prefers not to tell how her name is misspelt sometimes...
<Mamarok> anyway, gone for a drink, cu later folks
<neversfelde> Mamarok: have fun
<txwikinger> Canada's Prime Minister is following txwikinger on twitter
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> are you a terrorist or something?
 * apachelogger always suspect to be something wrong
<txwikinger> Maybe he wants my vote :D
<apachelogger> oh
<txwikinger> I can't be a terrorist or something
<txwikinger> I was cleared by all kinds of intelligence services
<apachelogger> that being said, whom do I elect for EU parliament
 * apachelogger was thinking about super rights for the funs of then
<apachelogger> them even
<txwikinger> pirate party
<apachelogger> though that might turn out bad
<apachelogger> txwikinger: aint got that in austria
<neversfelde> apachelogger: Die Frauen
<apachelogger> hm
<txwikinger> apachelogger: You can vote in Germany
<apachelogger> I can?
<neversfelde> no
<apachelogger> Why not?
<txwikinger> EU yes
<apachelogger> right!
<txwikinger> I always voted in UK
<neversfelde> oh, you can
<apachelogger> see :P
<neversfelde> just read it on this vote paper
<apachelogger> well
 * txwikinger knows EU law better than neversfelde
<txwikinger> and I don't even live there
<neversfelde> txwikinger: thats not a law problem, is it?
<apachelogger> you know, last 2 times austria had parliament elections I slept in :P
<txwikinger> neversfelde: Yes it is... everything is
<apachelogger> can only give my vote until noon
<apachelogger> so I probably should have a postal vote
<txwikinger> why only by noon?
<apachelogger> no clue
<apachelogger> maybe because of the limited audience round here :P
<neversfelde> slow postal service :)
<apachelogger> you have no idea...
<apachelogger> anyway
<txwikinger> well I lived often enough in A
<apachelogger> => out
<apachelogger> gotta inform myself about the options
 * txwikinger is a licenced ski instructor in A
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> on day our uberright will go after you
<txwikinger> I thought he killed himself
<apachelogger> first the immigrants, then the ones that are not catholic and then the germans
<apachelogger> txwikinger: nah, his days were over anyway
<apachelogger> the nu one is all better
<apachelogger> younger, looks better
<txwikinger> well.. I think we should throw all those As out of Canada too
<apachelogger> the 3 you got?
<txwikinger> well whatever
<apachelogger> if every country got 3 austrian immigrants, austria would be empty :D
<apachelogger> now really
<apachelogger> => ouit
 * txwikinger is cheering for the Linux team in the Stanley Cup
<apachelogger> -i
<_Groo_> hi apachelogger
 * txwikinger needs to tweet Jorge
 * _Groo_ still cant compile kdebindings master cleanly :(
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I think there's a Swiss in every country of the world, we have about 750'000 "Auslandschweizer"
<Mamarok> who have quite some political power and unfortunatel vote in a very nostalgic way
<Mamarok> +y
<txwikinger> Mamarok: Are that more Swiss outside Switzerland than inside? ;)
<Mamarok> txwikinger: nope, there are still some 6 Million left, + about 1 Million non Swiss
<Mamarok> but we only manage to keep the number constant by giving Swiss passports to others ;)
<Mamarok> Swiss don't breed well s it seems
<Mamarok> as*
<txwikinger> hehe.. lots of countries have that problem
<txwikinger> that's why I am here now
<spider__> hi, i've got a "missing file with file list in the package kdelibs-bin" and libplasma3 is missing a newline, with apt-get... can you help me, plase?
<spider__> no one?
<Mamarok> spider__: sry, just joined, what's up?
<spider__> Mamarok: hi, i'm unable to run apt-get (and login in kde4) because i've got the error above with apt-get
<Mamarok> spider__: as I said, only just joined at 23:02, didn't see your request, but support usually should go to #kubuntu
<word> With the kubuntu expermintal ppa for kde 4.3 packages it appears that python-kde4 doesn't have a 4.2.85 version package..so it's sitting at 4.2.4. I believe this is why update-notifier-kde's python instance is using 160mb of memory and incrementing by 20mb and temporarily using 25% cpu (on a quad core) everytime there's a apt-get update run.
<spider__> Mamarok: opss, sorry... the error above is   "missing file with file list in the package kdelibs-bin" and libplasma3 is missing a newline, with apt-get
<Mamarok> spider__: sry, what are you trying to update to? Jaunty, Karmic?, which KDE version?
<spider__> Mamarok: jaunty with kde4 ppa
<Mamarok> hm, KDE 4.2.3?
<spider__> yes
<Mamarok> spider__: there should be no problems normally, try sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade again and pastebin the erro output you get
<Mamarok> spider__: again, support really belongs in #kubuntu, not here
<spider__> Mamarok: ok, i go in #kubuntu
<apachelogger> back in blue
<Mamarok> huhu loggerlein :)
<apachelogger> sali Mamarok
<apachelogger> markey: any suggestions on how to improve the script (design)?
 * apachelogger was thinking about refactor#2 already ;-)
<apachelogger> vorian: did you upload the daisy plasmoid?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: is there still support for gutsy or has it reached it's end of life?
<apachelogger> EOL
<Quintasan> It's just me or Dolphin got a lot slower on generating thumbnails?
<Mamarok> that's waht I rhought too, thx
<apachelogger> Mamarok: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu that page listes the series status
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+series that for complete list obviously :D
<Mamarok> thx :)
<groo_> apachelogger: hi harald
<apachelogger> Quintasan: in 4.3?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: yup
<apachelogger> groo_: hola ... interested in creating amarok 2.1 packages for karmic and jaunty?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: not using 4.3 :P
<groo_> apachelogger: do you know if you guys have some patch to enable kdebindings to compile cleanly with jaunty?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I mean when you mouse over the video file, mplayerthumbs dont even work :P
<apachelogger> also I don't really visit pciture folders in dolphin
<apachelogger> I figured that is what gwenview is for :P
<groo_> apachelogger: i already did.. i just didnt sent it to my ppa, i can send you a diff if you want
<groo_> Quintasan: yes it does
<apachelogger> groo_: diff.gz and dsc please
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> 2.1?
<apachelogger> like in final
<Quintasan> groo_: you are sure? it doesn't work here
<groo_> Quintasan: it does here, kde 4.3 beta 1.. i made my own mplayerthumbs package from svn
<apachelogger> Quintasan: maybe your machine is just b0rked :P
<Quintasan> groo_: from svn, I'm using ubuntu package
<groo_> apachelogger: did it come out today? my build is from tuesday
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> it is in pre-release-packaging state
<vorian> apachelogger: nay, not able to atm
<apachelogger> i.e. restricted access only
<apachelogger> vorian: ok, I'll upload
<vorian> roger that
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pgame uploaded
<apachelogger> neversfelde: daisy uploaded
<Quintasan> apachelogger: :3
<Quintasan> groo_: and where did you find svn repo for mplayerthumbs?
<groo_> apachelogger: how can it be restricted? i just need to update the svn
<groo_> Quintasan: why, in kde svn ofcourse
<Quintasan> ah
<Quintasan> right
<groo_> Quintasan: svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/kdereview/mplayerthumbs
<Quintasan> groo_: thanks, saves me time :P
<groo_> groo_: ah, target as moved..
<groo_> Quintasan: target as moved
<apachelogger> Riddell: kopete-facebook should go to experimental first IMHO
<groo_> Quintasan: please tell me where do you find it
<Quintasan> @_@
<apachelogger> groo_: no, you need the official tarball
<apachelogger> or you need to run my all fancy release script and fetch from the 2.1 tag, but just getting plain svn ain't gonna do it
<groo_> apachelogger: master is open again for amarok? oO
<apachelogger> master?
<groo_> apachelogger: master branch
<vorian> MASTER
<groo_> apachelogger: im interested in the new docking code that it will be merged for 2.2
<groo_> apachelogger: where do i get the official tarball in order to make a official kubuntu package?
<groo_> apachelogger: or the url for svn 2.1 tag
<Quintasan> groo_:  svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/tags/KDE/4.2.85/kdemultimedia/mplayerthumbs/
<groo_> Quintasan: ahh it was imported directly into kdemultimedia, nice :) well, its working here allright
<apachelogger> groo_: the tag alone is not enough :P
<apachelogger> read what I wrote
<Quintasan> that means we won't need separate package for it? :P
<apachelogger> only my all fancy release script makes the tag a real amarok tarball
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> groo_: I'll drop you a url
<groo_> apachelogger: ok, then where can i download your all fancy shmancy super dupper release script? ¬¬
<apachelogger> if only I knew :P
<vorian> brother
<apachelogger> groo_: anyway, beware that you are not to distribute or publish it until upstream lifts the embargo (i.e. publishes the release notes)
 * groo_ thinks apachelogger is more crazy then usual
<vorian> where art thou
<groo_> apachelogger: sure :) ill just build it to myself and send the diffs to you
<groo_> apachelogger: i use debuild -S -sa btw
<apachelogger> that is what is most common
<apachelogger> muahah
<apachelogger> vorian: honey, you are not making sense either :P
<groo_> apachelogger: yeah, im lazy, but i use ppa to check if my packages arent polluted
<vorian> apachelogger: yeah, that's my job though
<vorian> :P
<apachelogger> groo_: that is what pbuilder is for
<apachelogger> !pbuilder
<ubottu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<apachelogger> vorian: rly?
<apachelogger> fancy job I must say
<groo_> apachelogger: yeah i know, but its a pain to configure and my notebook is old and weak... so i just upload it to my ppa and see if it breaks
<apachelogger> ppa != sensible testbuild
<apachelogger> and it is not a pain to configure
<neversfelde> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> not with my all fancy example config anyways
<vorian> yeah, but
<apachelogger> and don't ask where that is
<neversfelde> that was hard work for a plasma-widget :)
<apachelogger> coz I rly don't no
<apachelogger> prolly the darn slow messy wiki
<groo_> apachelogger: and wheres the wiki? :D
<apachelogger> /bin/sh: cmake: not found
<apachelogger> weeeee
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you make the qjson package at 4am at UDS?
<apachelogger> without having slept and stuff
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qjson
<apachelogger> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<apachelogger> groo_: wiki
<neversfelde> can we put a backport of ksshaskpass in the backport ppa? Many users seem to have problems with the KDE3 package in jaunty
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/QuiltMagic
<apachelogger> look what I found :D
<groo_> apachelogger: btw why doesnt policykit shows up in 4.3 kde systemsettings? it did for 4.2
<apachelogger> groo_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<apachelogger> groo_: maybe policykit-kde is not installed?
<apachelogger> for 4.3 it was splitted in a Qt and KDE part
<groo_> apachelogger: funny you.. yes it is
<apachelogger> then I dunno
<apachelogger> b0rked!
<apachelogger> order a new one and complain to the manager :P
<apachelogger> hm, uh, uh, uh, why would one want to package a python plasmoid? Oo
<groo_> apachelogger: does it shows up in your systemsettings?
<apachelogger> how pointless is that oh dear motu
<apachelogger> groo_: I aint got no 4.3 runnin'
<groo_> apachelogger: less pointless then shipping a broken network plasma manager as default in jaunty and saying they did it instead of shipping worki nm-applet because of "lack of space"
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it was working for me
<apachelogger> in general I have the opinion that broken software is a result of too little love towards the software
<Quintasan> argh, I hate my pc
<vorian> i hate your pc too
 * vorian runs
 * Quintasan gives his PC to vorian
<vorian> :o
<Quintasan> you would hate it, belive me :<
<groo_> apachelogger: plasma network mannager isnt finished.. if the ones who had the final word did bothered to read the TODO would see its not even close to be finished
<groo_> apachelogger: maybe in 4.4
<Quintasan> you would throw it out throught a window, but I can't do it because I will have no PC then :O
<groo_> apachelogger: and yes it works if you have wpa or wpa2, but for everyone else.. tough love
<Quintasan> trough*
<groo_> Quintasan: just like marriage
 * groo_ wonders when apachelogger will send the url for amarok 2.1 final.. let me see if the svn has the 2.1 tag already...
* vorian changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: One more time we gonna celebrate | Karmic: http://tinyurl.com/n2to8u | Sync/Merges: http://tinyurl.com/korm9e | Be careful whilst packaging | Transitions: http://tinyurl.com/m68bne and http://tinyurl.com/lcgnjp | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<markey> apachelogger: wrt the release script, nope, seems fine to me. we'll prolly have to extend it to support git soon, but that should be possible with the script's framework
<markey> in general I found the new script sane and well designed
<apachelogger> well, it could be more dynamic, especially in regards to the VCS as you said :)
<neversfelde> yay, topic is longer again
<apachelogger> yay
<groo_> apachelogger: compiling amarok 2.1.1
<groo_> apachelogger: just to see if everything is ok
<groo_> amarok_2.1.1~svn975748
<Quintasan> groo_: you made a package for mplayerthumbs?
<Quintasan> groo_: but not using checkinstall :P
<groo_> Quintasan: you are either kidding or offending me
<groo_> Quintasan: or both :P
<Quintasan> groo_: just joking :P
<nixternal> I can see some have read the list recently and added themselves to the todo list, now how about responding damnit and letting me know how you want it done...right now I am going for simplistic and functional, like the BugSquad has done with their team pages
<Quintasan> I can't make it build, CMake complains about using nonexisting function
<apachelogger> nixternal: simple = good
<nixternal> I am tired of writing documentation and doing wiki stuff if it isn't appreciated because someone doesn't like it....the great thing about a wiki, if you don't like it, you can change it...but I guess it is easier to write up a spec/gobby thing/or file a bug on LP in hopes that someone else will do it for you ;p
<nixternal> oh, the great thing about the open source world is if you don't like it, FORK IT! :P
<apachelogger> fork ubuntu wiki?
<apachelogger> pretty pretty please
<Quintasan> nixternal++ simple == usable
<nixternal> apachelogger: meant fork it more for the system documentation than I did the wiki
<apachelogger> meh
<nixternal> but I wouldn't mind something other than moinmoin, or at least add more plugins so you can make moinmoin much more usable
<apachelogger> television rules the nation though
<nixternal> i have been finding that the television is damn near useless
<apachelogger> on that I agree
<nixternal> if and when I do sit down to watch tv, I notice I tend to abuse it and watch to much of it
 * Quintasan haven't watched TV for a month
 * apachelogger doesn't know why ubuntu wiki ain't just yet another mediawiki
<nixternal> plus with youtube and hulu, who needs tv anyways
<apachelogger> was it because it not being python?
<nixternal> man, hulu has a great commercial out right now with dennis leary
<apachelogger> hulu? isn't that a groupware from novell?
<nixternal> apachelogger: probably
<nixternal> hulu is good stuff...i get to watch all of those old tv shows I did when I was a kid
<vorian> hulu rocks
<nixternal> i watched the jay leno episodes last night on it
<nixternal> the best of ross was killer
 * nixternal needs food
<vorian> you know, NBC is stupid
<Quintasan> screw this mplayerthumbs, CMake_File_List.txt is borked
<vorian> they cancelled all their good shows for Jay
<vorian> i hope it burns them
<apachelogger> Quintasan: CMakeLists.txt it is
 * vorian loved Life
 * apachelogger aint got a life either
<apachelogger> just like nbc I guess
<vorian> haha
<Quintasan> apachelogger: whatever, it is borked
<apachelogger> b0rked!
<apachelogger> b0rked(tm)!
<vorian> borked ™
<vorian> ✓
<vorian> ☭
<apachelogger> ah!
<Quintasan> vorian: :D
<Quintasan> ☭
<Quintasan> :DD
 * apachelogger needs to go to the toilet but is too tired to stand up
<apachelogger> well, only one option I suppose
 * vorian has several auto-complete unicode stuff
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> harder, better, faster, stronger
<apachelogger> sounds like KDE 2.0
<apachelogger> that was one awesome version
<apachelogger> markey: http://websvn.kde.org:80/trunk/KDE/kdesdk/scripts/createtarball/create_tarball.rb?revision=968069&view=markup
<apachelogger> your script was forked so many times I have lost count :P
<apachelogger> copies are all over KDE
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> there is also one in kdeedu IIRC
<apachelogger> so
<groo_> apachelogger: i remember that everyone scrambled when 3.0 was out because of the "new" window decoration
<Quintasan> f0rked™
<apachelogger> markey: I think: move the lib stuff to kdesdk/scripts/extragear-release-script then link that to amarok's release script folder as lib
<apachelogger> in the folder we store the amarok2.rb
<apachelogger> that way we only have the core in kdesdk and the app scripts stored along the app source
<apachelogger> plus this can be applied for every other extragear app as well
<vorian> kgrab ftw
<nixternal> ksnapshot ftw
<vorian> lol
<vorian> quickaccess
<vorian> er
<vorian> stop moving fingers
<nixternal> heh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, really, that script is the best example of f0rked™
<vorian> that was just a hostile takeover
<apachelogger> I forked it once, then digikam forked it twice, once for digikam and once for kipi, kdeedu forked it as well, and apparently there is another fork in kdesdk
<apachelogger> and I think I saw it somewhere else as well
<Quintasan> I still don't get it why someone would fork ksnapshot, both are damn slow for me :P
 * Quintasan loves the pastebin plasmoid
<apachelogger> rsibreak had a fork
<Quintasan> Are there any apps without a fork? :D
<apachelogger> squash forked it
<apachelogger> well, a lot of forks :P
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/xyR5oA.html  <--- this is what you get when you pastebin images without looking at thumbs
<groo_> oh btw guys.. after two months testing qt 4.5.1 with raster enabled and sending bug reports, i can report to you you can now activate raster by default in the next kubuntu release.. its WAY faster for scrolling and rendering and its very stable now (today the last remaining bug (in bespin) was fixed in svn)
<groo_> Quintasan: ahh quiantasan.. did you enabed mplayerthumbs in dolphin preview settings? its an option now :) if not, no thumbs for you
<Quintasan> wat
<groo_> Quintasan: in dolphin.. you need to enable the mplayerthumb plugin/option in preview tab in order to activate mplayerthumbs
<Quintasan> woah
<Quintasan> it's alive
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> thanks groo_
<groo_> Quintasan: yeah i had the same problem.. i went the easy route and just went to see the kdemultimedia code :D
<nixternal> http://imagebin.ca/view/S9LQ-ZMX.html  <- what theme is that? it looks sharp
<vorian> Leopard?
<neversfelde> air?
<nixternal> that isn't air
<neversfelde> looks like my jaunty air
<nixternal> air isn't shiny like that
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-31
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> looks very similar
<nixternal> the lack of swirls and stripes, plus the shiny look is what makes it stand out from air, but ya, I would agree that it might be based off of air or such
<neversfelde> the clock is different
<nixternal> I wonder if it is called Carbon, and the person is working on it but hasn't released it yet
<neversfelde> hey, plasma-widget-daisy 0.0.4.13, release fast and often
<neversfelde> but not every few hours :/
<nixternal> ahh, it is carbon, it is in playground/base/plasma/desktoptheme/Carbon
<neversfelde> can't find that analog clock on kde-look, so that may be true
<neversfelde> :)
<neversfelde> nice
<vorian> i think a fire theme would be neat
<vorian> ectoplasmic fire
<nixternal> hrmm, krita is borked in 2.0 packages
<neversfelde> kword too, you cannot export as pdf
<nixternal> hell, i can't do anything with koffice at all
<nixternal> karbon is borked as well
 * nixternal grabs the package
<claydoh> most koffice 2 apps seem slow to load here, esp krita
<claydoh> but I haven't spent much time using any of them yet
<nixternal> they works great on my trunk build, same system
<apachelogger> it's because of the GL stuff
<apachelogger> it threw loads of debugging last time I checked
<nixternal> the GL stuff?
<nixternal> I have it compiled with tests and dbg on the same machine, flawless
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> it is using the old school cdbs package setup it looks like
<nixternal> oh, no it isn't...just the debian/ directory wasn't cleaned up at all
<nixternal> holy god
<nixternal> OpenCTL compilation
<apachelogger> that is the debug flooding thing :P
<nixternal> I don't get that on my trunk build...I mean I get the same output, just not that damn slow
<nixternal> and you shouldn't get that if you don't have dbg installed
<neversfelde> oh, kid3 finally is compiled as KDE4 version, nice
<neversfelde> seems that only k3b is left for me
<nixternal> koffice is a monster :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: debug output is largely unrelated to -dbg :P
<apachelogger> and yes, koffice is a monster
<neversfelde> I like monsters
 * apachelogger can't even compile it most of the time due to lack of disc space
<nixternal> apachelogger: I know, but it would be nice if debug output wasn't enabled w/o dbg honestly
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, yes and no, you might want debug messages without having to install loads of space wasters
<apachelogger> good thing for KDE it can be turned off :D
<nixternal> ya, need one compiled as release too :)
<nixternal> I only use the Kubuntu packages for Kubuntu bugs, for KDE bugs I use a trunk build
<nixternal> nothing more annoying than people filing bugs that just aren't there
<word> Hmm, with the kubuntu expermintal ppa for kde 4.3b1 packages it appears that python-kde4 doesn't have a 4.2.85 version package..so it's sitting at 4.2.4. I believe this might be why update-notifier-kde's python instance is using 160mb of memory and incrementing by 20mb and temporarily using 25% cpu (on a quad core) everytime there's a apt-get update run...
<vorian> crap
<word> vorian: my thoughts exactly? ;)
<vorian> no, you shouldn't have seen the 4.2.4 stuff
<vorian> :P
<neversfelde> it is in the old experimental ppa, though most kubuntu users will get it
<vorian> word: there is a problem with kdebindings with 4.2.85
<neversfelde> s/most/many
<vorian> hopefully we can get it sorted out by b2
<word> vorian: Is that on kde's side or a packaging issue?
<word> and for "you shouldn't have seen the 4.2.4 stuff" why do i have kde packages that are 4.2.3->4.2.4 and not 4.2.85 anyway? :-/
<vorian> I don't recall the details
<neversfelde> there should be an official anouncement related to the new ppa scheme, users are a little bit confused
 * vorian shrugs
<vorian> yes, true
<vorian> it's a long story
<vorian> needless to say, beta 2 will be tagged early this week
<word> isn't the only naming difference kubuntu-expermental/ppa vs. kubuntu-ppa/experimental? Can hardly blame them. :P
<vorian> yes, we will get that sorted out asap
<vorian> kubuntu-experemental is going to die
<neversfelde> also the other old ppas should be deleted
<word> Lol, intense. The announcment on kubuntu.org for kde4.3b2 would probably be a good time to announce the changeover. (although the one for kde4.3b1 would have been better)
<neversfelde> we translated the announcment to german and realized really late that it was deleted on kubuntu.org, was not so good :/
<vorian> sorry word
<vorian> word: are you actually getting 4.2.85 packages from kubuntu-experimental?
<word> vorian: No worries, and yah I think so, why? o.O
<vorian> it should not be the case :/
<word> vorian: oh, i meant kubuntu-ppa/experimental, i'm not getting them from kubuntu-experimental
<vorian> even weirder
<vorian> although there is not a replacement, what's weird is that you are getting 4.2.4 stuff
<word> vorian: 2 packages, libkholidays4 and python-kde4
<vorian> so very odd
<word> vorian: I guess i'm just special? :P
<jjesse> yo
<vorian> word: guess so :)
<vorian> hiya jjesse
<neversfelde> how to get a package to kubuntu-ppa/backports?
<vorian> what package?
<neversfelde> vorian: ksshaskpass
<neversfelde> there seem to be several problems with the KDE3 version in jaunty
<neversfelde> it  builds without changes and works for me
<vorian> and the one in karmic is good?
<neversfelde> yes, I have a backport in my ppa and tested it a few days in jaunty
<vorian> neversfelde: I would just file a bug report
<neversfelde> mhh, I can request a real backport than, should be the same work
<vorian> i can throw it in
<neversfelde> vorian: https://edge.launchpad.net/~neversfelde/+archive/ppa
<vorian> neversfelde: automagic complete
<vorian> neversfelde: still, file a backport request
<neversfelde> thanks
<vorian> thanks ye
<neversfelde> vorian: I am not sure, if it is good idea to replace KDE3 apps with backports?
<neversfelde> so ksshaskpass is not so complicated and it works, so I will file a request the next days
<vorian> sounds good
 * ScottK waves hello from home.
 * vorian waves to ScottK in his home
<jjesse> hello :)
<jjesse> welcome back home
 * claydoh waves at ScottK and all those returning home
<claydoh> hope all had a grand time
<ScottK> For those that may not have heard, I think UDS went very well for us.
<ScottK> It should be a good cycle.  Lots to do, but very good.
<claydoh> wonderful!
<claydoh> I hate to say it, but I found something more fun than Kubuntu:
<claydoh> Puppies!!
 * claydoh wonders if he can slip some Kubuntu disks in with all the supplies that come with adopting a puupy
<claydoh> s/puppy/puupy
<ScottK> It'd be nice is one of you bzr/ninja freaks could look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr and see if we can learn anything.
<nixternal> claydoh: hehe, yes puppies rule!
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, was already playing with that a couple of months back
<nixternal> or at least looking into it
<_Groo_> apachelogger: are you there?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: amarok 2.1 is complete
<_Groo_> apachelogger: whats your email again?
<vorian> you mean 2.0.96
<_Groo_> vorian: no i mean 2.1 final
<_Groo_> vorian: he sent me the oficial final tarball so i could do the final package... its complete now.. where do i send the tar.gz and dsc?
<vorian> when does the official release happen?
<_Groo_> vorian: soon (tm)
<vorian> soon ™
<_Groo_> vorian: thats the spirit :D
<vorian> well, who's reviewing it?
<_Groo_> i believe its apachelogger, since hes the one who assigned the task to me
<vorian> do you have his email?
<_Groo_> vorian: but i know you are in charge of a lot of the kde packages along with JontheEchidna
<_Groo_> eh send it to me but my machine crashed :P thats why im asking him again
<vorian> :o
<vorian> did you upload to a ppa?
<jjesse> claydoh: what type of puuppy?
<_Groo_> vorian: no, he told me to keep it to myself till the oficial release is out.. no blogging, nothing..
<vorian> ah, ok :)
<claydoh> jjesse: rat terrier
<jjesse> claydoh: nice
<_Groo_> vorian: could you tell harald that i've finished the package? he can find me at launchpad ~paulo.miguel.dias
<vorian> you just did :)
<claydoh> jjesse: http://tinyurl.com/lwo55t my old digi camera sux
<_Groo_> ok then, gonna dinner, bbl... :)
<vorian> okie
<_Groo_> vorian: oh btw, do you know if there are any patches already to compile kdebindings svn for jaunty?
<vorian> _Groo_: for 4.3 beta?
<_Groo_> vorian: i backported the latest dependencies needed, snapshots of pyqt and the like, but its still breaking
<_Groo_> vorian: yes
<vorian> possibly, i've been looking at 4.2 stuff all week
<vorian> this next week we will find out
<_Groo_> vorian: beta 2? oO
<vorian> yep
 * _Groo_ dances around the living room!
 * vorian dances too
<_Groo_> vorian: oh btw, im testing and reporting bugs against qt 4.5.1 with reaster enabled by default.. i can happily say its solid as a rock and MUCH faster for 2d (rendering etc)
<vorian> excellent!
<_Groo_> vorian: there was a bug with bespin that i filled and was fixed today.. so no known bugs with raster
<_Groo_> vorian: so i think you guys could consider enbaling it by default for karmic
<vorian> ohmy
 * _Groo_ is away: Gone away for now
<vorian> we are having tornados!
 * vorian goes outside
 * _Groo_ is back.
 * _Groo_ is away: Gone away for now
<_Groo_> vorian: you are kidding right?
 * _Groo_ is back.
 * _Groo_ hopes vorian is allright :(
 * _Groo_ is away: Gone away for now
<Hobbsee> _Groo_: please turn that *off*
<Hobbsee> before people go insane
<Hobbsee> and woot, amarok!
<vorian> yay, sirens gone
 * _Groo_ is back.
 * _Groo_ is away: Gone away for now
 * _Groo_ is back.
<lex79_> uhm
<ScottK> _Groo_: This is one of the things we discussed at UDS (raster).  So the testing is good.
<ScottK> _Groo_: Please turn off the away message.
<_Groo_> hi ScottK, disabled
<_Groo_> vorian: you are alive? good :)
<vorian> yes, thanks :)
<_Groo_> ScottK: and what did you decided at UDS? to my knowledge raster is very good already
<ScottK> We decided we need to do testing and see.
<_Groo_> ScottK: im using it for 2 months now.. kde 4.2.x worked very well but some apps crashed on exit, mostly in 4.2.1. 4.2.2 was crash free , and 4.3 beta 1 also.. there was a bug in bespin that gave some crashes on exit with plasma overlays, but i filed it and they fixed it today, with latest svn.. so no mor crashes :)
<_Groo_> ScottK: and its VERY VERY fast :) theres a noticeable speed in renderings ike fonts and scrollings
<ScottK> I heard some impresive numbers.
<_Groo_> ScottK: numbers are always relative, but it is faster, yes
<_Groo_> ScottK: just compile qt again with raster as default and see for yourself.. or use --graphicssystem raster
<_Groo_> with any app
<_Groo_> you will see notiable speedups with heavy rendering apps like, kmail, akregator, amarok
<vorian> arora would be perfect for me if it would keep favicon in the bookmark toolbar
 * vorian us just sayin
<vorian> is, even
<_Groo_> vorian: i prefer rekonq, arora is good but rekonq shows some promisse.. i be it will become the default browser for 4.4.
<_Groo_> bet
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping!
<_Groo_> vorian: where do you live vorian? to be so exposed to tornados
<vorian> _Groo_: he's fast asleep at this hour
<vorian> I live in Ohio
<vorian> US
<_Groo_> vorian: figured...
<vorian> very common this time of year
<_Groo_> vorian: yes i've seen twister, lol
<vorian> the weather is not the problem, its the crying kids that require attention
<vorian> twister is in Oklahoma and Texas
<vorian> I'm about 1000 east of that
<vorian> 1000 miles
<_Groo_> vorian: i was joking about the movie :P
<vorian> Ah :P
<_Groo_> vorian: and i live in brasil, 1000 miles is a days car ridding, not a bit deal :D
<vorian> awesome
<_Groo_> vorian: but im portuguese , not brazilian :) before you ask me to dance or something lol
<vorian> I've always wanted to visit Brasil
<vorian> :)
<_Groo_> vorian: its a dangerous country.. visit it but dont stray away from you guide.. and dont go to rio de janeiro... and if you do go, dont STRAY AWAY FROM THE GUIDE
<vorian> lol
<vorian> ok, I'll stick to going to Peru
<ScottK> _Groo_: You can enable raster without rebuilding?
 * ScottK has been to Peru.
<_Groo_> ScottK: you can enable raster PER application without rebuilding
<vorian> i want to go to machu picchu
<_Groo_> ScottK: peru is nice :)
<ScottK> _Groo_: Even cooler.  Is there a good howto on the web?
<_Groo_> vorian: its nice.. eastern island also
<ScottK> vorian: I've been to Machu Pichu (but not Easter Island).
<vorian> Awsome
<vorian> Rapa nui
<_Groo_> ScottK: howto : choose the kde/qt app.. do app --graphicssystem raster , off you go
<_Groo_> easter sorry, always forget that eastern and easter are diferent words :D
<ScottK> Interesting.
<vorian> I wonder if the natives did leave on an iceburg
<_Groo_> ScottK: to enable it by default, just change the rules and add a --graphicssystem raster... qt with raster by default.. if anything goes wrong when using raster you can run the bad app with --graphicssystem native
<ScottK> It's almost 5AM Barcelona time, so I need to go pass out.
<_Groo_> vorian: thats hollywood ... the natives killed themselfs and most of them starved
<vorian> night
<_Groo_> ScottK: spanish?
<ScottK> _Groo_: No.  I was at UDS.  Just got home, but the body is still on that TZ.
<_Groo_> ScottK: ahhh ok...
<_Groo_> ScottK: always like that, when i lived in europe all the good stuff was in the US, not that i live in LA (latin america), all the good stuff is in europe :P
<_Groo_> if i go back to europe, probably all the good stuff will be held in china :D
<maco> _Groo_, UDS alternates North America in the fall and elsewhere in the spring
<_Groo_> maco: yeah, but im down here :D
<maco> it's a shorter flight from somewhere between mexico and brazil to the US than it is to Europe or Aussieland
<_Groo_> maco: have you ever flyied to LA? ;)
<maco> carribbean's the closest i've gone
<_Groo_> maco: trust me , eficiency or cost reduction arent exactly golder rules around here...
<_Groo_> golden
<_Groo_> chromium now has options... nice...
<_Groo_> it didnt yesterday.. only empty tabs
<_Groo_> no flash still :P
<_Groo_> lol options are there but they dont do anything, lol :) hmm i believe an august release will be in line with what google previously said
<_Groo_> gonna take the dog for a walk.. bbl
<Nightrose> [00:16:43] <groo_> apachelogger: compiling amarok 2.1.1
<Nightrose> [00:16:52] <groo_> apachelogger: just to see if everything is ok
<Nightrose> [00:17:06] <groo_> amarok_2.1.1~svn975748
<Nightrose> what was he smoking?
 * Nightrose hopes his package for 2.1 is less on crack ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I find it most interesting how he didn't find my email addy even though I listed 3 of them in my launchpad profile and when you google for my name you are probably bound to stumble upon my gpg key which lists a lot more as well...
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> nixternal: you don't need to have a kde build compiled with release
<apachelogger> just make sure every debug domain is deactivated
<apachelogger> i.e. what kdebugdialog manages
<_StefanS_> hello
<_StefanS_> anyone know if the daily live is bootable on usb cdrom ?
<_StefanS_> (and doesnt stop with (initramfs) .. )
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> give it a try :D
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: err well, just wondering if someone had done it before me - but thanks, I'll go ahead and download :D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: GlobalConfig::GlobalConfig() : m_config(QLatin1String("kde.org"), QLatin1String("libphonon"))
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> if Vir can make that CMake-influencable I can make phonon from kubuntu, kde-nightly and amarok-nightly independent from each other
<apachelogger> preventing them from breaking the file for each other essentially :D
<Nightrose> hmmm I doubt he has time for it but when i see him i'll let him know
<apachelogger> really the kde.org portion just needs to go to a sperate .h which gets used accross all phonon stuff that might want to write a config to .config
<apachelogger> Nightrose: if he says ok I can probably try to change it myself
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> I ain't gonna package amarok 2.1
<apachelogger> the scriptbindings are as backportable as the startship voyager
<apachelogger> yay for sensible packaging
<apachelogger> then again
<apachelogger> I got my all fancy package somewhere
<apachelogger> nah, not worth the trouble
<apachelogger> dunno dont care
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 343944
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343944 in kdebase "Epic plasma memory leak (0.1 mb / sec)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343944
<apachelogger> isn't that really in Qt? and was fixed recently?
<freeflying> is any kubuntu council guy here? would u like check my kubuntu mail alias setting? thanks
<Nightrose> freeflying: i am
<Nightrose> not sure if i can do something for you though
<freeflying> Nightrose: can't recieve any maild been sent to my kubuntu's recently
<Nightrose> hmmmm strange
<Nightrose> can you give me your launchpad ID?
<freeflying> Nightrose: zhengpeng-hou
<Nightrose> freeflying: sorry - doesn't look like I can do anything about it :/  you'll have to wait for Riddell or ask in the canonical sysadmin channel I guess
<freeflying> Nightrose: ok, thanks
<nixternal> apachelogger: Linphone? why not Twinkle?
<madsdyd> Hi all. I have been trying to get PyKDE4 to work for me, with KAssistantDialog, but so far, no luck
<madsdyd> Any advice?
<apachelogger> nixternal: it got nothing to do with linphone
<apachelogger> we just need the otrp lib that was created for linphone
<apachelogger> which is the reason it is part of the linphone source right now
<apachelogger> even though it seems that upstream got an indepent release of that lib, so that is what I would like to get in
<nixternal> ahh, OK I gotcha
<nixternal> I just skimmed the email
<Quintasan> Hiho
<ScottK> It looks like rgreening might not be online before I have to go get in an airplane again.  Would someone please tell him I've got his blue jacket from UDS and after I get back from my next trip (2 weeks), I'll figure out how to get it to him.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<vorian> hi _Groo_
<vorian> _Groo_: did you upload that amarok package yet?
<_Groo_> vorian: i've sent the debian dir to apachelogger, since amarok its a 120MB source package :P
<_Groo_> vorian: where am i suposed to upload it? my ppa?
<vorian> yep
<_Groo_> vorian: i remembered harald already sent me some email, so i could find it
<vorian> ah, ok
<_Groo_> vorian: is he around?
<vorian> you pinged him, if he's here he'll say something
<_Groo_> vorian: ok
<_Groo_> vorian: is kde 4.3 beta 2 tagged yet?
<vorian> no, it's not tuesday yet :P
<vorian> which in KDE terms really means wednesday
<_Groo_> vorian: eheheheh
<vorian> bookmark this link: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Release_Schedule
<_Groo_> vorian: i also finished the k3b package, its updated with latest svn post beta 2
<_Groo_> vorian: working very well here
<vorian> excellent
 * Gonium is away: Ausente por el momento
<vorian> Gonium: turn off that away script please <3
 * Gonium is back.
<neversfelde> Gonium: interesting :/
<neversfelde> seems that last.fm support in amarok 2.1 beta2 is borked again
<neversfelde> hm no, last.fm is down
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah, there was a huge memory leak in Qt that was fixed
<_Groo_> hi JontheEchidna, apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> hi
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: jon i tested qt 4.5.1 with raster enabled for 1 month now... i can report that everything is working fine.. last bug in bespin was fixed yesterday
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: i recomend you consider raster by default for karmic.. is a real speed boost for 2d
<JontheEchidna> That's not something that I can really decide, but I think that it's a good idea too. It also fixes (works around, really) some artifacting problems in konsole for legacy nvidia cards
<JontheEchidna> We should probably bring it up at the next meeting and/or send a mail to the mailing list
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping!
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: apacheloggeris out again? :P
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<JontheEchidna> I just got back for the weekend myself
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: he asked me to make the amarok 2.1 package... its done since yesterday
<JontheEchidna> I could review it if you like, I suppose, but I can't upload it to Ubuntu since it's in Main and I'm not a core-dev
 * smarter notes that if we enable raster by default, sensei zrusin will kill us :]
<_Groo_> smarter: i have death threats from devs every day... no big deal :D the needs of the many overcomes the needs of one
<shtylman> JontheEchidna _Groo_: sebas told us about raster and we did agree that if it is stable we might want to make it a default because of the speed improvements...I think the raster is not quite there from the Qt side but will be shortly from what I was told
<_Groo_> shtylman: completely stable and fast over here with kde 4.3 beta 1... the only problem was some crashes on exit with bespin, that i reported and they fixed yesterday.
<smarter> hopefully, proper OpenGL support in Qt and the driver will soon be ready too, and will avoid having to massively break things :P
<shtylman> _Groo_: sweet
<JontheEchidna> It'd be neat if you could globally change the render backend from Qtconfig or something...
<shtylman> did you have to recompile for raster support?
<_Groo_> smarter: im not saying to enale opengl support which is VERY experimental in qt, but rasterm which is a modified 2d aceleration
<smarter> _Groo_: I understood
<smarter> but I was saying that OpenGL was The Way To Go ©
<JontheEchidna> probably unfeasible since it's compile-time stuff at the moment
<_Groo_> shtylman: yes, just enable graphicsystem raster in rules, but you can test per application
<shtylman> gotcha
<smarter> and making OpenGL support stable is a far better way to spend our time than trying to hack around raster
<_Groo_> smarter: raster is already stable..
<_Groo_> smarter: the few rendering problems where almosts all solved out with kde 4.2.2 (and further) and qt 4.5.1
<JontheEchidna> I believe there are still some raster fixes in the pipeline for Qt 4.5.2
<smarter> _Groo_: on your hardware
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: yes, but they are minimal
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: well, if a crash is minimal, then yes :P
<_Groo_> smarter: trust me, my HW is evil, if its running great here it will run everywhere :D
<smarter> raster is a lot less tested than the normal stuff, and as our QA is already bad, we can't afford changing stuff that will affect everybody
 * JontheEchidna sees the /topic is tinyurl'd up
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: it depends on the crash :) crash on exit without data loss is minimal (ugly but minimal)
<shtylman> if we introduce raster early in this cycle we can flush many of the small bugs out
<smarter> even if it seems to work now, it's totally possible that any minor KDE release will break it
<smarter> because devs don't use it
<_Groo_> smarter: i sugest a "fork" then.. qt with native and qt with raster for the bold ones (since only changes a compile flag is feasible)
<smarter> _Groo_: maitain that in a PPA
<_Groo_> smarter: exactly
<smarter> I'm pretty sure someone already does that actually
<_Groo_> smarter: i do ;)
<smarter> then everything is fine
<_Groo_> smarter: and i report bugs also, both to kde and bespin, and everyone who has a raster crash...
<_Groo_> raster has a lot of benefits, maybe further conversations with the kde project would be interesting
<shtylman> does raster require code changes? I always thought it was a backend with optional code changes for more benefits
<_Groo_> shtylman: no, its completely transparent for any qt/kde app.. just switch on the fly
<shtylman> thats what I thought
<shtylman> when some more people get back online from uds I think we should talk about it ... with upstream as well...the benefits might be work the initial risk
<shtylman> *worth
<_Groo_> shtylman: you already have it, just run 2d heavy apps like kmail or akregator with systemgraphic raster and check for yourself.. or konqueror, raster really speeds up scrolling
<shtylman> is that a flag?
<shtylman> didn't know you could do that :)
<JontheEchidna> kmail -graphicssystem raster
<_Groo_> shtylman: thats what im sugesting.. since you dont need no code changes (besides the kde bugs, but thats not raster fault), we could enable it for the karmic alphas and see the feedback.. to rollback we just need to release an updated package with native by defau;t.. that simple
<_Groo_> shtylman: the inverse is true also.. if you have raster enabled by default and you have one bad app, you can use native by -graphicsystem native
<vorian> hehe
<vorian> QColor::setNamedColor: Unknown color name 'none'
<_Groo_> same for opengl, -graphicsystem opengl.. but this one is VERY experimental and full of bugs.. raster is light years ahead
<_Groo_> shtylman: tested it?
<lex79> kmail suggests me that  JontheEchidna is come back :)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<vorian> yeah, spammer
<JontheEchidna> Y'all let the bug tracker go to pot when I'm gone for just two days :P
<lex79> ahahh )
<lex79> :)
<shtylman> I just use the flag -graphicsystem raster right?
<shtylman> _Groo_: ^
<shtylman> tried with konq
<shtylman> and said no such flag
<shtylman> form e
<shtylman> *for me
<shtylman> hehe...typo my bad
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> _Groo_: ooooooooo very smoooth.... :)
<_Groo_> shtylman: you can always see whats avaible with app --help-all
<shtylman> thx
<_Groo_> shtylman: remember you can always revert back if using raster default with -graphicsystem native
<shtylman> right
<shtylman> well...seems like a no brainer
<_Groo_> shtylman: kmail and akregator are also very fast
<nixternal> neversfelde: bug 382206 does not build with the patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382206 in kdenlive "New upstream version (0.7.4) available" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382206
<shtylman> nice
<_Groo_> shtylman: and since its a qt flag and not a kde one, you get the benefits for arora and other pure qt apps
<_Groo_> shtylman: and like i said, i tested pratically every single decoration/theme, and the only one who was showing crashes on exit was bespin.. so i bugged the hell out of them, and they fixed it yesterday, its in bespin svn.. i can confirm that bespin is fixed :)
<_Groo_> that with kde 4.3 beta 1... kde 4.2.x was not well tested with my machine
<_Groo_> but was stable also
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: have you looked at openctl yet? I looked at it briefly Friday but I think we're going to have to patch its CMakeLists.txt since it doesn't like our llvm version string
<shtylman> _Groo_: all good things to here...we need to make sure this one doesn't fall through the cracks and we work towards setting it as the default
<JontheEchidna> s/openctl/opengtl
<_Groo_> shtylman: and how we do that?
<JontheEchidna> opengtl wants the llvm version to be *exactly* 2.5 since it doesn't work with 2.4, but we have 2.5+svn
<shtylman> _Groo_: bugging the hell out of Riddell and ScottK  is my best guess :)
<shtylman> and talking to sebas about all the details reguarding it from the kde/qt side... I think he knows a bit more about where it is going and such
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: haven't looked at it at all. Was I supposed to?
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: dunno, but you were talking about it being borked so I wasn't sure
<_Groo_> shtylman: bug them i will then :D
<neversfelde> nixternal: thanks, I could swear the testbuild was successfull, but there is no package in /var/cache/pbuilder/karmic-i386/result, so I must be wrong :)
<shtylman> :)
<neversfelde> I will have another look at it
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: oh, this is about a new upstream release. I should really stop thinking others will read my mind :D
<_Groo_> shtylman: im very good sacrificing little kitties.. they should be sensible to that
<shtylman> oh noes!
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: just making sure you weren't working on it already before I went ahead and updated it
<nixternal> neversfelde: no prob, let me know when you are ready and I will go ahead and sponsor it again
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: hehe, :)  ya, I am not working on it
<_Groo_> shtylman: and since i started helping out the radeon guys with dri2/kms my supply is in a all time low
<shtylman> _Groo_: haha
<nixternal> right now I am resetting up KVM/Qemu stuff as I think for autotesting ISOs it will be the win, vbox just doesn't allow me the options I need/want
<nixternal> haven't used qemu in a couple of years, so I have to read the wiki to figure this out with the new ubuntu-vm-builder tools, which makes it so much easier
<_Groo_> nixternal: what options you need that vbox doesnt have? oO
<nixternal> creating a vm using kickstart or fai
<_Groo_> nixternal: ah...
<nixternal> there was another reason, but I can't think of it right now
<nixternal> if I can figure it out with Qemu, then I can setup a virt machine where we can have it do automated iso tests
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: jon are you interested in uploading basket 2. alpha to backports? its usable for a couple months now.. i know the author and have been doing the packages and testing for them for almost a year now
<shtylman> vbox has a really cool built in tftp server...found that really good for kickstart stuff
<mgraesslin> Riddell: ping
<jjesse> afternoon
<vorian> hi jjesse
<_Groo_> hi jjesse
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: basket 2 alpha would have to go to karmic before backports
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ah ok.. should i send the diff to you?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: the guys really need more exposure, they need more hands
<JontheEchidna> so upstream condones this?
 * JontheEchidna also wonders how broken/useless the kde3 basket is at the moment
 * JontheEchidna also notes that they haven't done a good job advertising the alphas
<JontheEchidna> I went to basket.kde.org -> kde-look page -> basket version2 page on basket.kde.org
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: im gonna write an article about kde pearls (not so well know kde liitle jems ), and ill ask for developers.. maybe a little monkey dance included
<vorian> lol
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: http://github.com/kelvie/basket.git
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: also my ppa has a build from a few weeks ago ~paulo.miguel.dias
<vorian> weird
<_Groo_> vorian: ?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: alpha is more usable then kde3 thats for sure.. and faster too
<vorian> nothing, I'm just tinking outloud
<_Groo_> ahhh new bilbo... off to ppa you go
<neversfelde> _Groo_: bilbo blogger?
<_Groo_> neversfelde: yep, git updated
 * _Groo_ is a git/svn junkie
 * _Groo_ is a package creator mean,lean,stupid machine :D
<neversfelde> ok, no 1.0 release then
<_Groo_> neversfelde: not yet
<neversfelde> I am waiting for it to complete my package
<_Groo_> neversfelde: but 0.9 is very very VERY good indeed
<neversfelde> but has some license problems
<neversfelde> upstream promised to fix it
<_Groo_> neversfelde: ah ok.. legal stuff..
<Riddell> hhi
<Riddell> nb hg.i
<lemma> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> lemma: pong
<lemma> JontheEchidna: yes, the fix for 325009 missed 4.2.4 tagging by a day or so. and I think it's safe to still patch it
<JontheEchidna> okie-doke, thanks
<lemma> alright :)
<lemma> see you
<freeflying> Riddell: hi, would u like check my kubuntu mail address's alias?
<neversfelde> nixternal: kdenlive builds now, I uploaded the diff.gz again and subscribed ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<neversfelde> if I did something wrong I will have to do it tomorrow, cause time to sleep. gn8 :)
<nixternal> looking now, thanks!
<nixternal> weird, kvm/qemu == poop for me and I can't figure out why
<nixternal> VirtualBox == solid and fast
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-31
<apachelogger> Mamarok: well, on mine, and since I am the primary user of that library... ;)
<bulldog98> Riddell: in the futur I’ll do such things on my grand PC :P
<apachelogger> bulldog98: that sounds like a super computer cluster with 5k nodes ^^
<debfx> are we going to use libgpod4 or libgpod4-nogtk for maverick?
<apachelogger> libgpod4
<apachelogger> IIRC amarok does not even work anymore without gtk
<debfx> kipi-plugins build-deps on libgpod-nogtk-dev but doesn't depend on libgpod* at all
<debfx> that's strange
<bulldog98> apachelogger: next time I’ll do such things on my big PC
<apachelogger> bulldog98: same thing ^^
<debfx> why have we disabled mysqle_amarok_local_errmsg_feature.diff? the changelog doesn't mention anything
<Daskreech> larsivi_: what's libglew needed for?
<bulldog98> Riddell: build finished
<lex79> Daskreech: we need libglew in main to build kdeedu
<bulldog98> Riddell: what to do if they are build succesfully?
<lex79> bulldog98: we have to clean ninja ppa before uploading 4.4.4, we have 4.4.80 in ninja now
<bulldog98> lex79: I can’t upload to that even if it would be wanted
<debfx> something is broken in maverick's glib: /usr/include/glib-2.0/gio/gdbusintrospection.h:147: error: expected unqualified-id before 'protected'
<debfx> oh
<debfx> GDBusInterfaceInfo contains an attribute called "signals"
<lex79> JontheEchidna: since the merge, kdebase-runtime recommends virtuoso-minimal, should recommends only virtuoso-nepomuk
<JontheEchidna> lex79: ideally we need to merge virtuoso
<lex79> we don't want all virtuoso stuff in the cd
<debfx> I hope amarok builds with QT_NO_KEYWORDS
<debfx> hrm it does not
<lex79> :)
 * JontheEchidna begins virtuoso merge
<lex79> JontheEchidna: maybe we can sync it ;)
<lex79> if we have all build-deps in main...
<JontheEchidna> lex79: with a package this big, best to go through manually to see if there's anything we have that would be missed if synced
 * bulldog98 has the finished the build of the libs and is asking what to do next
<lex79> right, ok
<lex79> bulldog98: are you a ninja?
<bulldog98> lex79: no
<lex79> uhm, wait Riddell then or somebody else
<lex79> I mean tomorrow at this point :)
<bulldog98> lex79: hm at about 12 a clock he should be on right?
<lex79> utc...yes
<bulldog98> lex79: yes I ment utc
<lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> lex79: looks like we can sync, but we'll have to do some nepomuk changes at the same time in kdebase-runtime
<JontheEchidna> oh, soprano too
<bulldog98> lex79: then it will be 2 a clock here and I’ll be back from school
<lex79> JontheEchidna: why? kdebase-runtime depends on virtuoso-minimal
 * bulldog98 goes to bed because he has to get up in 3 hours
<lex79> bulldog98: ok no problem
<JontheEchidna> lex79: our virtuoso package places the virtuoso-t binary in a different location
<lex79> oh
<JontheEchidna> actually, I think that all the changes will need done in soprano
<JontheEchidna> also we can file for removal for virtuosoconverter
<lex79> JontheEchidna: you have the power now to do all at the same time :)  don't wait me
<JontheEchidna> muwahahaha
<lex79> JontheEchidna: you're a bad guy now :(
<lex79> hihihih
<JontheEchidna> >:D
 * debfx wonders if glib would accept a patch to rename an attribute because qt #defines it
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I'm writing motu application btw, and I will use also for kubuntu-dev application
<lex79> allelujia
<lex79> lol
<shadeslayer> well.. upgrade went awesome.. nothing apt-get -f install cant fix :P
<shadeslayer> 4.5 looks pretty awesome :D
<shadeslayer> well theres no printer config dialog :P
<shadeslayer> whats the kwin tiling feature i hear about?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just a small fyi.... the new khotnewstuff directly uploads your themes,etc to opendesktop.org,removing the need for a browser :P
<shadeslayer> i guess everyones off to sleep :(
<nigelb> shadeslayer: its a long weekend for US - tomorrow is memorial day
<nigelb> folks might be away taking a break, family, etc
<shadeslayer> nigelb: memorial day?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: how come your up so early?
<shadeslayer> :P
<stefan`> hello
<stefan`> i updated to kde4.5 from the experimental ppa
<stefan`> however, i don't get the blur effect working, although its enabled and set to max
<stefan`> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=0&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 0
<Tm_T> stefan`: it doesn't work where exactly? also what windeco youre using?
<stefan`> oxygen as windeco
<stefan`> its not working in any place i can observe: not in the panel, not in plasma-popups not behind windows
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> if it doesn't work even in panel, then I don't know
<Tm_T> stefan`: one of those silly things to do, but, tried relogin? (:
<stefan`> Tm_T: is there a place where log-messages for these effects are written?
<stefan`> Tm_T: hehe ;) yes, i did already :(
<Tm_T> no idea about the logs
<Tm_T> ...I think this is best dealt in #kde or some other support channel
<stefan`> Tm_T: right, thanks.
<apparle> Is rekonq going to be the default browser in 10.10?
<jussi> apparle: thats the plan
<apparle> jussi: so konq will be there or not at all
<jussi> apparle: not at all. just in the repos
<apparle> jussi: and that is just with us (kubuntu) or kde is doing the same
<jussi> apparle: afaik, just us.
<apparle> ok
<Riddell> bulldog98: yo
<Tm_T> apparle: Konqueror wont go away from KDE until... KDE 5 or way later
<Tm_T> apparle: also including rekonq isn't that straightforward either, nor in agenda yet
<apparle> Tm_T: so is it going to remain in extra gear forever :)
<Tm_T> cannot know
<Tm_T> but as long as it requires more frequent release schedule than KDE sc it won't be in main modules
<apparle> Tm_T: if konq is not removed, why not make it a proper browser
<Tm_T> apparle: how it isn't proper browser?
<apparle> Tm_T:  a very basic need.. it doesn't open a very famous site like yahoo mail
<Tm_T> apparle: and rekonq opens?
<apparle> Tm_T: I mean after modifying browser identification also
<apparle> Tm_T: after modifying browser identification... yahoo mail works perfectly in rekonq
<apparle> Tm_T: even gmail doesn't work to its fullest in konq
<apparle> Tm_T: I don't think a normal user like me using yahoo/gmail (I haven't tried windows live or aol) would think it as a complete browser if it can't open these sites
<Tm_T> apparle: I just logged in to yahoo mail, what doesn't work in this?
<Tm_T> and no, I haven't changed any browser identification
<apparle> Tm_T: are you using the new yahoo mail or just the old one
<Tm_T> apparle: I have no idea what is new and what is old
<Tm_T> apparle: ah, I now found out how to activate "new"
<apparle> Tm_T: the new interface is good and fast also
<Tm_T> how it doesn't work?
<apparle> Tm_T: you mean you are in the new interface in konq without any browser identification modification
<Tm_T> apparle: apparently I need to change the identification, but that's nothing Konqueror devels can do about
<apparle> Tm_T:  in my case it doesn't open even after that
<Tm_T> apparle: try using webkit
<apparle> Tm_T: ohhh
<apparle> Tm_T: you should have told me earlier that you are using webkit, then rekonq and konq will be almost same.
<Tm_T> apparle: I use khtml and webkit
<apparle> Tm_T: can I do that on KDE SC4.4.2?
<Tm_T> sure
<apparle> Tm_T: how
<Tm_T> apparle: install kpart-webkit (I think) and then restart Konqueror, then from menu: view -> view mode -> webkit
<Tm_T> apparle: btw, if you have problems with konqueror, please submit bug reports with good simple testcases, these simple issues shouldn't be reason to call konqueror unproper
<apparle> Tm_T: I just told you some cases, but it causes problems for many sites (considering there is no webkit). I can report bugs when they are ocassional but if I get them in every site, I'd better change the browser
<Tm_T> apparle: I have currently problems in one site only, and that has broken scripts apparently
<apparle> Tm_T: should I rebuilt syscoca
<apparle> Tm_T: afater installation of webkit
<Tm_T> apparle: wont hurt, though it should happen itself
<apparle> Tm_T: now no complaints about konqueror... but why isn't webkit default?
<Tm_T> apparle: it's extragear stuff
<apparle> Tm_T: I don't know how things work about that, but its better than the default at least
<Tm_T> there's plenty of integration still lacking/not working well
<Tm_T> ...and I'm talking about current development (:
<apparle> Tm_T: idk.....anyways webkit doesn't remail default in konq, anyway to fix that
<Tm_T> cannot remember exact steps, there's plenty of guides online though
<apparle> Tm_T: ok
<debfx> Riddell: amarok is in the ninjas ppa
<Riddell> debfx: ooh, I was just about to ask
<Riddell> debfx: are you rediscovering your music?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kutils linking issue sorted
<debfx> indeed I am ;)
<Riddell> Mamarok, Nightrose: is 2.3.1 a new feature release or a bugfix only release?  (should we put it in updates or backports)
<Nightrose> it has new features
 * Riddell wonders why he no longer has usr/lib/kde4/plugins/styles/oxygen.so
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Moved to kdebase-workspace-bin for me
<Riddell> seems a strange move, I guess win32 and mac users don't want oxygen style
<Riddell> debfx: amarok seems to be working well
<Riddell> debfx: I'll upload to maverick and to backports PPA
<Riddell> debfx: where is kubuntu/08_fix_ftbfs_glib_2.25.diff from?
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100531113741-0ez9hsnuueperplw * src/api/ (Account.cpp Account.h) private d pointer for Account
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100531113808-2v2aq5ct2xsnqevo * debian/control fix section of libubuntuone-api-dev
<apachelogger> 4 more classes to go :/
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100531114742-ld0aa9sgysoy54ae * debian/control syncdaemon is in ubuntuone-client, so lets depend on that
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100531115120-26qzbimmqrcvhe1w * (debian/control src/api/Account.h) Here is a thing, desktopcouch depends on gnome-keyring to work, gnome-keyring in turn does not provide an appropriate dbus service fail making it fall apart when no daemon is running \o/
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100531115424-09h60cicb61ifjl4 * data/ (org.freedesktop.secrets.service.in CMakeLists.txt) return of the gnome-keyring dbus service -.-
<apachelogger> *sob*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can you please hold me, otherwise I might go rant to a lot of people
<Nightrose> awwwww
 * Nightrose hold apachelogger tightly
<apachelogger> :*
<Nightrose> :*
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> now it is working Oo
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100531120344-4usjzbsj13s2shl6 * (TODO debian/ubuntuone-kde.install) Install org.freedesktop.secrets service and add todo item about it
<apachelogger> fregl: jos is also suggesting suse(studio)
<fregl> apachelogger: well, that would be easy to create... basically sitting down for an hour and clickety-click, though that is not a good longterm solution
<fregl> apachelogger: where does he suggest that?
<apachelogger> fregl: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/05/30/kde-mm-edu-sprint-2010-in-xrandr/#comments
 * fregl fell behind on blogreading
<apachelogger> Jakob also got a point with "You should use kubuntu as base, since I guess people who would like a fluffy desktop don’t want to bother with drivers, codecs and such… good example is my girlfriend "
<apachelogger> actually that is a very good argument for kubuntu altogether, since one half of the target audience really does not want to mess with this stuff
<JontheEchidna> *nod*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: is there a sane webm encoder yet?
<fregl> apachelogger: do we get his girlfriend if we base it on that? lately I had no troubles with any linux distro on my outdated hardware anyway.
<apachelogger> fregl: I think it is more about broadcom wifi and prop graphics drivers
<apachelogger> codecs do work everywhere but arch and debian :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: idunno
<apachelogger> kubotu: wp webm
<kubotu> Results for webm: 1. WebM - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebM | 2. VP8 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VP8 | 3. WebM - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebM
<kubotu> [1] From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<bulldog98> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> yo bulldog98 
<Riddell> bulldog98: I think we should build 4.4.4 in staging
<Riddell> so long as apachelogger doesn't eat us
<Riddell> bulldog98: so can you upload kde4libs to ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging ?
<bulldog98> Riddell: do i have to be kubuntu ninja to do so?
<apachelogger> ohm
<Riddell> bulldog98: yes, we can fix that
<apachelogger> Riddell: ninja is ocupied?
<lex79> in ninja there is 4.4.80 lucid
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's still doing 4.4.80 bits
<apachelogger> oh my oh my
<apachelogger> clearly we need a second ninja ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I’ll second that
<lex79> you can upload in staging if you are a kubuntu member, not ninja
<lex79> or I wrong?
<Riddell> need to be ninja or dev
<lex79> ah
<Riddell> bulldog98 is now a ninja
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> THE FUCK
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> sorry
<apachelogger> "Ja, melden Sie mich in"
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^^^^^
<lex79> apachelogger: ninja seems an open team now :P
<Riddell> pardon?
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/Wd-3M48a.html
<apachelogger> that is the most crappy translation I have ever ever read of login
<apachelogger> in fact it is so horrible that probably google translate could do better
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Oo
<Riddell> bulldog98: anyway, please upload to staging
<bulldog98> Riddell: preparing that
<bulldog98> Riddell: will need some time to upload
 * bulldog98 loads the debian sources to the staging PPA will need ~half an hour
<bulldog98> or less
<bulldog98> Riddell: maybe I’ll do some more work this evening or tomorrow
<Riddell> bulldog98: you can call more ninjas to the cause of 4.4.4 with ~ninjas in this irc channel
<txwikinger> Riddell: anything I can help with
<txwikinger> I have to do some paid work, but I get push some things in between
<txwikinger> s/get/can/
<Riddell> txwikinger: 4.4.4 needing packaged
<txwikinger> do we have a todo list?
<txwikinger> 4.4.4? Didn't we already work on 4.4.80?
<Riddell> we did but we need to cator for all markets, stable and unstable
<Riddell> ninjas
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.4.4
<txwikinger> Riddell: cool.. 
<Riddell> txwikinger: do you have access to ktown?
<txwikinger> Since I don't know, I presume no :)
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100531130158-eo4m3ekzzhb137hs * src/libs/ (AuthenticationDBus.cpp AuthenticationDBus.h CMakeLists.txt) Generate AuthenticationDBus at build time
 * txwikinger wonders if ktown means Kaiserslautern :)
<Riddell> txwikinger: try  ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<txwikinger> Riddell: what protocol? ftp?
<txwikinger> or ssh?
<Riddell> ssh
<Riddell> ssh ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<txwikinger> hmm.. public key denied
<txwikinger> I guess I would have to put my public key somewhere for that
<Riddell> txwikinger: try again
<Riddell> well I'm using the one on launchpad
<txwikinger> ah :)
<txwikinger> let me go to my other machine :)
<txwikinger> Riddell: no doesn't work
<Riddell> txwikinger: try now
<txwikinger> no
<ghostcube> woah we get 3.x kde back o.O
<Riddell> txwikinger: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/ibUwFchT  that one?
<txwikinger> Riddell: yes
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100531131102-dogbxan3tthh98tr * src/libs/CMakeLists.txt build++
<Riddell> txwikinger: well that's the one which is in there
<Riddell> txwikinger: got any others to try?
<txwikinger> Riddell: not at the moment
<txwikinger> would have to create one
<Riddell> let me put them elsewhere
<txwikinger> Riddell: it works now
<Riddell> ok grab from stable/4.4.4/src
<txwikinger> ok
<Riddell> txwikinger: pick a package, add your name in the line in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.4.4, grab the packaging from https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> convert to .gz
<Riddell> build it
<Riddell> check for any new files (unlikely)
<Riddell> put into staging PPA
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100531131815-023txmw436ezu0v9 * src/api/ (Api.cpp CMakeLists.txt) Make api try a login - still needs error handling
<txwikinger> Riddell: ok
 * Riddell out for a bit
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100531132445-z5ehv043mh2ncinz * src/api/ (SubscriptionObject.cpp SubscriptionObject.h) private dptr for subscriptionobject
<agateau> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> agateau: pong
<agateau> JontheEchidna: hi, did you get my konversation indicator patch?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: yes. It doesn't seem to build, though :( I would have emailed, but my kmail was a bit busted
<agateau> JontheEchidna: oh :( do you have an url for the build error?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: No, but I can get the build failure in about 10 minutes locally
<agateau> JontheEchidna: sounds good
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100531134521-lpifvbmdsmsqq1fi * src/api/ (7 files) Shared D-Pointer for Subscription! + Merge Subscription classes in one file
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100531134708-npdj641k5t3ywylb * src/api/Subscription.h TODO++
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/gsoc/annotate/head:/src/api/Subscription.h it is a beauty
<JontheEchidna> agateau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/442292/
<debfx> Riddell: I wrote that patch
<agateau> JontheEchidna: where can I grab the source package?
<JontheEchidna> sec
<JontheEchidna> agateau: dget http://people.ubuntu.com/~echidnaman/konversation_1.3~beta1-1ubuntu1.dsc
<apparle> guys what is Q_Q macro
<agateau> JontheEchidna: downloading
<agateau> apparle: it is a magic Qt macro used inside of a *Private class,
<agateau> apparle: after it you can use the q var to refer to the public class
<apparle> agateau: do you have a link or something which would have an example implementation
<agateau> apparle: mmm... Qt source code is full of this...
<agateau> apparle: but I don't know where it's implemented
<agateau> apparle: actually I do
<agateau> apparle: it's in qglobal.h and it expands to:
<agateau> #define Q_D(Class) Class##Private * const d = d_func()
<agateau> #define Q_Q(Class) Class * const q = q_func()
<agateau> (pasted Q_D while I was at it)
<apparle> agateau: my bad..... i meant to say, do you have an usage example
<agateau> apparle: look inside qt, it's used everywhere
<apparle> agateau: ok
<agateau> JontheEchidna: is it normal debian/patches/debian-changes-1.3\~beta1-1ubuntu1 contains changes which look like a revert of the indicator patch?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: mm, no. good catch.'
<agateau> JontheEchidna: that's what I suspected :)
<agateau> JontheEchidna: tell me if there are still other problems
<JontheEchidna> will do. Thanks again
<JontheEchidna> agateau: looks good
<agateau> JontheEchidna: great!
<a|wen> bulldog98: did you get to upload kdelibs to staging?
<agateau> Riddell: if I provide you with a Qt patch for appmenu support today, will this be in alpha1?
<jussi> right, so here is what Id really love to see. http://imagebin.ca/view/wN1IwXck.html :D (but a bit more polished than my krita'ing skills can manage) 
<jussi> Basically, daisy dock, with the ability to add plasmoids to it (not just launchers) and a specially placed systray (or whatever people are calling it these days). 
<ScottK> jussi: In KDE, it's called the systray.
<jussi> :D
<jussi> ScottK: so what do you think? look like something acheivable?
<jussi> or even useful?
<ScottK> Not trivially.
<jussi> OK, thats what I was asking. :D
<ScottK> It requires widgets to overlap and interact in a way that they don't right now.
<jussi> ahh
<ScottK> I think it looks cool.  Not sure how useful i would be.
<ScottK> (but I hate OS X, so I'm probably not the best judge)
<jussi> I think Ill have a word with the daisy people (once I go ask google who they are) to see if they are interested.
<jussi> ScottK: ooh, looks like they are working on something along the lines of what I was saying: http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/7057/snapshot4r.jpg
<ScottK> It used to be I'd see the complete lack of mention of Kubuntu in http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2010/05/track-desktop-and-une-in-maverick.html and get annoyed.  Now I'm convinced it's a feature.
<apachelogger> fregl: linux distros are one patchy mess of implicit knowledge and public tools
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "As One" by Dropkick Murphys [Blackout, 2003] [http://open.spotify.com/track/6gGQUPS2lFMzwcrJG4fnN4] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100531155033-r1qvfce2unpv85kg * COPYING Add gpl3
<fregl> apachelogger: tell me something new :)
<apachelogger> seaLne: can you get some freenode staffer to help us hijack #fluffy? ^^
<apachelogger> seems deserted anyway
<tsimpson> apachelogger: you should speak to JvA
<apachelogger> fregl: you should speak to JvA, tsimpson says ;)
 * fregl kicks apachelogger :D
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> fregl: I am doing the packaging :P
<fregl> tsimpson: query, or is there a staff channel?
<tsimpson> fregl: they aren't staff, but they are the owner of the channel. so /query :)
<fregl> hehe, ok
<Riddell> agateau: hi, yes I could do a qt upload if you have a patch
<tsimpson> all staff will tell you is to ask the owner anyway, unless you file a Group Registration Form with freenode and wait about a year
 * apachelogger is all for #kde-fluffy if that fails
<apachelogger> fregl: dpkg-deb: building package `fluffy-unicorn' in `../fluffy-unicorn_0.0.0~alpha1_i386.deb'.
<jussi> apachelogger: is it kubuntu based?
<tsimpson> ^ and hope KDE don't mind
<apachelogger> jussi: yeah
<apachelogger> tsimpson: why should they?
<tsimpson> apachelogger: no reason, just freenode policy (blah, blah, blah)
<apachelogger> we haz 50 likers on facebook!!! :P
 * fregl becomes all bouncy in anticipation ;)
<jussi> apachelogger: #kubuntu-fluffy? :D :P
<apachelogger> that would make it a kubuntu flavor, which it is not
<jussi> awww... it should be!
<fregl> it isn't really official kde flavor either I'd say ;)
<tsimpson> one day, it probably will be
<fregl> it should be the official *buntu flavor :P
<tsimpson> but I like blue too much ;)
<fregl> apachelogger: we should do a fluffy sprint
<jussi> LOL
<apachelogger> fregl: totally
<apachelogger> fregl: so #ubuntu-fluffy?
<fregl> we need sponsors...
<apachelogger> sabdfl: ^ a friendly reminder ;)
<fregl> rofl, together with the facebook page that sounds about right
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Boys on the Docks" by Dropkick Murphys [Live on St. Patrick's Day] [http://open.spotify.com/track/3OBMOFQLsOFrhv2b9REB4h] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<debfx> ScottK: congrats on becoming a DD!
<maco> you're a DD now?
<maco> shiiiiiiiiiiiny
<jussi> ScottK: Congrats!
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic add \o \o ScottK is now Debian overlord o/ o/
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | ninjas packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.4.4  4.5 beta https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | \o \o ScottK is now Debian overlord o/ o/
<Riddell> and remember, you too can be a debian developer after only two and a half years
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<Nightrose> congrats ScottK
<jjesse> congrats ScottK
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic add Fluffy will be based on Kubuntu
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | ninjas packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.4.4  4.5 beta https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | \o \o ScottK is now Debian overlord o/ o/ | Fluffy will be based on Kubuntu
<Riddell> oh why is the kubuntu website broken?
<Riddell> can't edit anything now
<neversfelde> congratulations ScottK
<ScottK> neversfelde: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: "enhanced security from changes"
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ping
<Xand3r> jarp?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: when will my groupies group get some better looking? :P
<apachelogger> you could really ditch in a pic of me at the very least ^^
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i dont know
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what blog post to publish? the one about qjson or the one about the lack of scheduling software?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you could make Nightrose admin, she sure will know how to groupiefy the page ^^
<Nightrose> apachelogger: scheduling
<apachelogger> Nightrose: got time to review the content?
 * apachelogger thinks that some sort of ending is missing
<Nightrose> ok
<ScottK> Is anyone already investigating why kdemultimedia FTBFS?
<Riddell> something up with the codec packages?
<Riddell> I've not looked into it
<neversfelde> for 4.4.4 we update the packages in the updates ppa, right?
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll have a look.
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes, building in staging now then moving to updates when complete and tested
<Riddell> get the 4.4.3 packaging from updates ppa to start
<neversfelde> Riddell: k, thank you, I was not sure, if there are "official" packages in the archive somewhere
<ScottK> Riddell: The problem is libavutil50 in Universe.
<ScottK> Riddell: Source is already in Main.
<ScottK> If you can promote it in the next 6 minutes, then we can retry in 51...
 * Riddell hears the timer from 24 counting
<Riddell> ScottK: done!
<ScottK> Excellent.  Thanks.
 * apachelogger is mirroring the ubuntu archive \\o/
<apachelogger> fregl: first package of fluffy-unicorn built btw
<fregl> I bet it took ages to compile :P
<fregl> apachelogger: you rock!
<apachelogger> fregl: it took 4 minutes!!! :P
<apachelogger> also the source tar is like 5 mib
<fregl> hehe
<fregl> bloat!
<apachelogger> which seems a bit big considering the amount of content
<fregl> I bet our users care much... well 50% of them
<fregl> good thing we don't have any users yet
<apachelogger> its more about the developers :P
<fregl> except us...
<apachelogger> uploading 5 mib takes longer than 2 :P
<fregl> ah, I see
<fregl> so we need to trim that
<apachelogger> yeah, though I think I suqeeze already a lot using the buid magic
<fregl> apachelogger: what did you include? just the stuff we have on gitorious? will it automatically paint everything pink by magic?
<apachelogger> cause there is this awesome too git-buildpackage which builds me a debian source right off the git branch
<apachelogger> fregl: no automagics yet
<apachelogger> includes icon, kopete, parley, plasma
<fregl> it's a beginning :)
<apachelogger> to override the defaults I suppse we should go the kubuntu way and just sneak into the config cascading (saves us patching etc.)
<apachelogger> also, I cannot include your rekonq stuff becuase it would conflict with the rekonq package and dpkg would be all whiny about that ;)
<fregl> I know
<apachelogger> with cascaded configs we can work around that
<fregl> too bad it doesn't support proper themeing
<apachelogger> that is if rekonq actually does a cascaded lookup
<apachelogger> [ 26%] Getting: pool/main/k/kdebase-workspace/kdebase-workspace-dbg_4.4.80-0ubuntu2_i386.deb... pool/main/k/kdebase-workspace/kdebase-workspace-dbg_4.4.80-0ubuntu2_i386.deb failed 500 Server closed connection without sending any data back
<apachelogger> brrr
 * apachelogger thinks that once he is done mirroring he will updates his mirror again ^^
<ScottK> Riddell: What's the plan for kdebindings?
<ScottK> I see ubuntu2 is rejected and ubuntu1 can't build because the source is superceded.
<Riddell> ScottK: was going to look at it tonight if nobody else had got to it
<ScottK> OK.  Good luck.
 * ScottK tries hard to look busy with other things.
<ScottK> apachelogger: You have comments awaiting moderation.
 * apachelogger puts his moderator hat on
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger was waiting for that ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: see, the fact that this is not documented is what I was ranting about earlier when I said that distros are a patchy pool of implict knowledge :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: whom would one be asking about summit.ubuntu.com?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd try jcastro.
<ScottK> Keybuck developed it, but isn't allowed to work on it anymore because he's fixing boot stuff.
<apachelogger> ScottK, Nightrose: http://www.pentabarf.org/Main_Page
<apachelogger> looks promising at first glance
<apachelogger> I mean, it looks like crap, but the functionallity looks promising ;)
<ScottK> Unfortunately it talks about ruby gems and stuff.
<ScottK> Almost a guarantee of upstream insanity.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: any demo of it anywhere?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: getting one setup
<Nightrose> cool
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is made using rails, so it almost certainly must be talking about gems ;)
<apachelogger> argh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: dont have no psql access on kollide :(
<Nightrose> mpfh
<neversfelde> bulldog98: ping
 * apachelogger really wished he had the money to run a proper server for his projects -.-
<neversfelde> bulldog98: I build kdelibs 4.4.4 and will upload it to staging, so that we can go ahead
<apachelogger> gemming and mirroring at the same time is a bad idea
<Riddell> Nightrose: we used pentabarf for akademy 2007 although on the day the server was busy and it failed
<Nightrose> Riddell: hehe 
<Nightrose> bad
<Riddell> but not the fault of pentabarf, or so seaLne said
<Riddell> Nightrose: how's the amarok release going?
<Nightrose> Riddell: since i'm doing it alone it'll take another 30 mins at least
<Nightrose> :/
<maco> thats the thing debconf uses for registration right?
<Riddell> maco: yes
<Riddell> Mamarok: fancy testing 4.5 beta again from experimental?
<Nightrose> ah drupal i love you for deleting my text
<Nightrose> \o/
<Mamarok> Riddell: I tired a few minutes ago, digikam is still to be removed here
<Mamarok> tried*
<stefan___> does anyone of those with a working kde 4.5 beta1 see the blur effect?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: https://edge.launchpad.net/summit
<apachelogger> supposedly it only works with the launchpad blueprints system
<Riddell> Mamarok: I just copied it over but it's not published yet, let's wait a few minutes
<Riddell> stefan___: no I don't
<stefan___> Riddell: but its enabled in your system settings?
<Riddell> yes
<KRF> apachelogger: added lucid-proposed, upgraded, restarted, started kontact, got this: http://krf.kollide.net/files/image/kubuntu-akonadi-failure.png
<stefan___> Riddell: u think its a packaging issue or upstream?
<apachelogger> KRF: what does details say?
<KRF> "keine resourcen-vermittler gefunden"
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> KRF: completel log to apachelogger@ubuntu.com please
<KRF> does it work for you or what?
<apachelogger> apt-cache policy kdepimlibs5 too
<apachelogger> KRF: it always did
 * apachelogger needs to test in a vm
<KRF> its easy to reproduce for me, install kubuntu on a vm, start kontact -> whoops
<KRF> test it, yeah
<KRF> i dont have the time to do so right now ;)
<Riddell> Mamarok: should be published, want to try again?
<Riddell> stefan___: I see an explanation has been found in #kde-d
<stefan___> Riddell: you mean the 64bit issue?
<Riddell> yes
<neversfelde> ninja wiki mentions that we should call the packages ~lucid1~ppa1, but in updates the packages are called ~ppa1, which is correct?
<debfx> Riddell: do you know if there were conflicts of qt keywords with glib before?
<neversfelde> it does not matter, I think?
<a|wen> neversfelde: as 4.4.80 is in maverick it doesn't matter afaics
<neversfelde> k, I called kdelibs ~lucid1~ppa1
<Riddell> neversfelde: better to use ~lucid1~ppa1 in the hope we might get it into lucid-updates which would use ~lucid1
<neversfelde> so I think we should use this
<neversfelde> Riddell: k
<Riddell> debfx: hmm, I don't think so
<a|wen> neversfelde: i used the same for kdepimlibs (requires 4.4.4 kdelibs to even testbuilt, so a stalled atm)
<neversfelde> good
<neversfelde> kdelibs should be build in 1 h or so
<a|wen> cool
<Mamarok> Riddell: Trying right now
<debfx> Riddell: I think kipi-plugins fails to build for the same reason
<ryanakca> 'grats ScottK 
<ryanakca> Riddell: Manage to edit?
<Riddell> ryanakca: nope
<Riddell> ryanakca: can you?
<Riddell> ryanakca: first load of a page it has the Edit tab, second it doesn't
<Riddell> debfx: same as digikam?
<debfx> Riddell: not sure, which digikam upload fails to build?
<Riddell> well the build-depends have changed with 4.5 so I had to change them
<Riddell> debfx: what's up with kipi-plugins?  glib symbols issue?
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmmm... works here :/
<Riddell> ryanakca: you might have to put up an amarok story shortly then :)
<debfx> Riddell: a glib header file contains a variable called "signals"
<ryanakca> Riddell: Alright
<Riddell> debfx: oh that's evil
<debfx> I'm surprised that this doesn't happen more often
<bulldog98> neversfelde: was my kdelibs rejectet? or didn‘t it uploaded completlly
<neversfelde> bulldog98: don't know
<neversfelde> it was not there
<neversfelde> you should got a mail from lp about it
<bulldog98> neversfelde: looking
<neversfelde> bulldog98: I already uploaded kdleibs
<bulldog98> neversfelde: saw it
<bulldog98> but think ~ppa would be enought, cause they won’t go to maverick
<bulldog98> neversfelde: will build other part
<neversfelde> bulldog98: as Riddell mentioned above it is better to use ~lucid1 because of the lucid-backports
<bulldog98> neversfelde: ok
<debfx> any ideas on how to resolve such name conflicts?
<Riddell> debfx: rename the symbol in kipi?  I doubt glib will rename it
<Riddell> Mamarok: any luck?
<Mamarok> Riddell: that wen very wrong, I got this error:  Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-dev_4%3a4.4.80-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2_amd64.deb
<Mamarok> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Riddell> waa
<Riddell> what was the error?
<Mamarok> and now it tries to remove half of KDE when trying to rerun apt-get -f -install
<Mamarok> kdebase-worksapce seems to have quite a few unresolved dependencies
<Mamarok> let me check again
<debfx> Riddell: sure I can write a patch like the one in amarok, but "#undef symbols" really is an ugly workaround
<Mamarok> grr, I can't even use pastebin anymore, half of my stuff is not updated
<Mamarok> attention, 5 lines coming:
<Mamarok> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Mamarok>   kdebase-workspace-dev: Depends: libksignalplotter4 (= 4:4.4.3-0ubuntu1~ppa4) but 4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2 is installed
<Mamarok>                          Depends: liblsofui4 (= 4:4.4.3-0ubuntu1~ppa4) but 4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2 is installed
<Mamarok>                          Depends: libksgrd4 (= 4:4.4.3-0ubuntu1~ppa4) but 4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2 is installed
<Mamarok> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<debfx> s/symbols/signals
<Riddell> Mamarok: what's   apt-cache policy kdebase-workspace-dev   say?
<Mamarok> kdebase-workspace-dev:
<Mamarok>   Installed: 4:4.4.3-0ubuntu1~ppa4
<Mamarok>   Candidate: 4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2
<Mamarok> should it udate this separately? How?
<Mamarok> just installing?
<Mamarok> which is even worse, now I have an even longer list of unmet deps
<Mamarok> 14 in total, some are not going to be installed
<Riddell> Mamarok: what does this give you?   sudo dpkg --install /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-dev_4%3a4.4.80-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2_amd64.deb
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger starts crying
<apachelogger> I think I have figured ubuntu-cdimage out
<apachelogger> sort of
<apachelogger> fregl: ^^^^
<Mamarok> Riddell: it's a perpetuum mobile: 
<Mamarok> dpkg: error processing kdebase-workspace-dev (--install):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Mamarok> Errors were encountered while processing:  kdebase-workspace-dev
<Mamarok> snake bit's its tail
<apachelogger> -rw-rw-r-- 1 me me 708M 2010-05-31 23:43 www/full/kubuntu/daily/20100531.7/maverick-alternate-i386.iso
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: is maverick currently oversized?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've not looked
<Mamarok> I try to run dpkg -a --configure, amybe that helps
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes overzied it is
<apachelogger> Riddell: also, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/ includes lucid images?
<Riddell> ryanakca: Amarok 2.3.1 released, care to do a quick story?  it's in maverick and kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Mamarok> Riddell: that didn't help at all: http://paste.ubuntu.com/442472/
<Riddell> Mamarok: fooey, sorry about this, not sure what's up, maybe something else you have installed like one of those plasmoids is trying to stay installed and won't let the new kdebase-workspace stuff come in
<Riddell> I'll need to try some tests
<Mamarok> I can try removing some of these widgets
<Mamarok> Riddell: the problem lies probably in plasma-widgets-workspace
<Mamarok> all the libs try to remoe that when I check
<Mamarok> remove*
<Mamarok> " all my kdebase etc
<Mamarok> +
<neversfelde> a|wen: kdelibs is build and workspace is dep-wait
<neversfelde> have to sleep, gn8
<a|wen> neversfelde: perfect ... just buildint kdepimlibs now
<a|wen> s/int/ing/g
<Riddell> Mamarok: meh, upgrades fine for me
 * apachelogger fiddles with reprepo
<Riddell> Mamarok: well I need to sleep, got a cold
<Mamarok> Riddell: now what? I can't stay with a half installed machine
<Mamarok> get better soon
<Riddell> Mamarok: worst case you can disable the PPA, apt-get remove libqtcore4 and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Mamarok> I guess I will do that
<Riddell> Mamarok: sorry for the hassle and thanks for being a guinea pig
<Mamarok> Riddell: I am used to it :)
<Mamarok> just don't ship it in that state, or users will kill you
<Mamarok> what about the ETA for KDE 4.4.4?
<Riddell> tomorrow evening would be nice for 4.4.4, something to aim for
<Mamarok> oh, sounds good :)
<txwikinger> hehe we are working on that :)
 * txwikinger is waiting for the libs to build
<a|wen> txwikinger: it is built
<a|wen> (i suppose you mean kdelibs)
<txwikinger> well.. I need kdepimlibs too
<txwikinger> and the other one that is waiting for kdepimlibs atm :)
<a|wen> txwikinger: just uploaded kdepimlibs ;)
 * fregl hugs apachelogger
<txwikinger> yeah.. I saw it
 * txwikinger is going to a meeting
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-01
<a|wen> looks like kdebase-runtime got some new files in /usr/share/kde4/apps/khelpcenter/searchhandlers/ ... should they go into kdebase-runtime-data?
<a|wen> (.desktop and .html files)
<Tm_T> sounds like -data then
<a|wen> -data it will be then
<debfx> JontheEchidna: if you are ok with it, i'll do the kmozillahelper changes tomorrow
<ryanakca> Riddell: Aye, sure. Have anything prepared or shall I make it up as I go?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Rails reinforces the odds of insanity.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.
<a|wen> neversfelde: retried the kdebase-workspace to have them build now that kdepimlibs is there
<a|wen> well time to take a break for the night...
<ScottK> Nightrose: Is your blog not on planet Ubuntu?  We should fix that.
<lex79> ScottK or JontheEchidna: can you upload kdebase-runtime from bzr please?
<rbelem> ScottK, around?
<ScottK> rbelem: Sort of.
<rbelem> :-)
<ScottK> I'm doing several things right now, but if you don't mind me beeing laggy, we can chat.
<rbelem> no problem
<rbelem> ScottK, i'm still fighting with ksambashare and i want to keep it sane. i'm making lots of changes and i want to know if am i making it complicated or is it ok to follow this path.
 * ScottK probably isn't the best person to ask about htat.
<rbelem> ok
<rbelem> it would be nice to discuss about this with agateau, but he is offline
<rbelem> i think i found a solution
<ryanakca> Riddell: In any case, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.3.1 . If you want to edit it, https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/node/151/edit .
<ScottK> Riddell: Why is libsmokebase4-3 not libsmokebase3?  It's soname is 3.
<Nightrose> ScottK: it is but i'm always hesitant to post there tbh in fear of getting beaten for too much k and non-ubuntu stuff
<Nightrose> (i syndicate a specia category)
<jussi> oh sigh...
<jussi> because I have rekonq dailes, I cant report ubuntu bugs against rekonq... :(
 * jussi goes to find how to file manually
<a|wen> jussi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rekonq/+filebug
<jussi> a|wen: ahh, thanks. 
<a|wen> np :)
<jussi> awesome. 2 bugs filed :)
<a|wen> better if you said fixed :P
<apachelogger> KRF: your current akonadi failure seems to be of a different nature :/
<KRF> apachelogger :'(
<apachelogger> that is the beauty of akonadi
<apachelogger> KRF: I think your mysql is not terminating properly
<apachelogger> and that causes trouble on next startup
<jussi> a|wen: I do what I can... 
<apachelogger> at least that is the only way I can explain the other two failed tests youve got
 * apachelogger is mirroring the archives again ^^
<jussi> So how does one forward bugs upstream? 
<apachelogger> you report them at bko and close the launchpad bug
<apachelogger> well, latter only if the surverity is not super high or trackworthy
<jussi> even for rekonq?
<apachelogger> jussi: if rekonq is tracked on bko, yes
<apachelogger> otherwise use whatever bugtracker rekonq uses ^^
<jussi> bug 588158 and bug 588160
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 588158 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "Rekonq googles when localhost:631 is entered. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 588160 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "Rekonq hangs on finding printers in cups web interface " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588160
<jussi> wasnt there someway to link it in LP ?
<apachelogger> there was, but it is overly pointless since the lp bug will be closed anyway
<apachelogger> cant find the wiki page in the pile of duplicated information :/
<apachelogger> jussi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Forwarding upstream
<jussi> ooh, excellent, thank you
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> there it is 
<apachelogger> jussi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches
<apachelogger> obviously one would be searching for bug watch and not how to link a bug upstream -.-
<apachelogger> *sigh*
<jussi> heh
<jussi> I just want to make sure the right eyes get on the bug...
<apachelogger> in that case I better do not look at it ;)
<jussi> :D
<apachelogger> jussi: bug 588158 might not be related to localhost btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 588158 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "Rekonq googles when localhost:631 is entered. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588158
<jussi> apachelogger: did that memenu ever eventuate?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> memenu is crap
<jussi> lol
<apachelogger> long live soundmenu
<apachelogger> !
<jussi> soundmenu?
<apachelogger> see mailing list
<apachelogger> ouch
<apachelogger> I think I have a bit of a tense neck
<jussi> heh
<jussi> apachelogger: yeah, I had sore neck yesterday
<apachelogger> anyhow, about that localhost bug ... I think that the problem is more of the sort that mr rekonq just doesnt second guess the user when a port number was provided
<jussi> hrm?
<apachelogger> if you try hello.com:100 it will also go to google
<apachelogger> if you specify the protocol as http it will indeed try to access that URL
<apachelogger> so I suppose the fix ought to be as "easy" as adding protocol expansion to http
<apachelogger> jussi: the bug is not related to localhost but to the port number in combination with missing protocol
<jussi> ahh
<jussi> right
<apachelogger> rekonq fails to parse that as host:protocol and makes it a search term
<apachelogger> while when there is a http:// involved it will just assume everything past the http:// is a URL and try to access it
<jussi> See I figure if we are going to have rekonq in by default, Ill use it as much as possible and tell people where it falls down for me :)
<apachelogger> are we going to have it by default? :P
<jussi> yeah, that makes sense
<jussi> apachelogger: I thought so?
<apachelogger> that should proof interesting
<jussi> apachelogger: I _think_ the decision was that as long as they released on time, we would switch. but I may be wrong...
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> "Include a decent web browser in Kubuntu Maverick"
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> defining a proser that is not capable of protocol expansion if a port is involved is.... sad
<jussi> well it _is_ "Maverick"
<jussi> :P
<jussi> apachelogger: I guess thats why Im reporting bugs?
<apachelogger> there is a large difference between kubuntu members reporting bugs and having users exposed to the software
<apachelogger> as seen within the past
<jussi> apachelogger: yes, true. but it is Maverick... not $LTS
<apachelogger> so we are now actually carrying LTS through and not just fix some random bugs that might happen to affect someone important enough for us to care?
<apachelogger> $ grep fluffy cdimage/scratch/fluffy/daily/debian-cd/i386/lucid-alternate-i386.list /pool/main/f/fluffy-unicorn/fluffy-unicorn_0.0.0~alpha1~1.gbpe0601f_i386.deb
<apachelogger> fregl: apparenlty I just built the first fluffy iso
<a|wen> as we don't have a libsmokekde-dev package for all the .so files for libraries in libsmokekde4-3 i suppose that we should just not ship them?
<a|wen> (lucid kde 4.4.4)
<a|wen> Riddell: ^^?
<jussi> apachelogger: apart from the theme, what is different about fluffy from kubuntu?
<Riddell> a|wen: right
<a|wen> Riddell: what about the qyoto/mono bindings? ... those seems to have no sane place either
<Mamarok> Riddell: I managed to install it now, but had to force-overwrite about 14 packages
<Mamarok> Riddell: but what happened to the systray icons? Thsoe are not Oxygen ions and look dreadful
<Mamarok> they totally lack color
<Riddell> a|wen: has anything changed sine 4.4.3?
<Riddell> Mamarok: did you keep a copy of what needed to be force-overwrite?
<Mamarok> well, I have the history, will copy that and filter, takes just a moment
<Riddell> Mamarok: icon colour is a decision of someone upstream and follows what other platforms have done, I guess it's a matter of taste
<Mamarok> it looks horrible, not oxygen like at all, has nuno seen that? I bet he would not like it
<a|wen> Riddell: hard to know without rebuilding if any not-installed files was there as well ... hoped to skip building 4.4.3 (but well, might as well start the build now then)
<Mamarok> btw, kdetoys is broken
<Riddell> a|wen: hang on, what are the not installed files?
<a|wen> Riddell: a bunch of files in /usr/lib/mono/qyoto/
<fregl> apachelogger: \o/ whoohoo
<fregl> I will spend today on parley handbook writing though, if I can make myself do that... we got kde doc freeze tomorrowish
<apachelogger> handbook writing still beats design document writing :P
<Riddell> a|wen: one way to check would be comparing if any CMakeLists.txt files have changed between 4.4.3 and 4.4.4
<apachelogger> jussi: software selection
<jussi> apachelogger: ok. :) 
<apachelogger> also fluffy is currenlty getting documented CD building procedure :P
<jussi> :D
<apachelogger> also I got hci exam in 20 minutes Oo
 * apachelogger should change his pyjamas for something more fitting
<jussi> lol
<a|wen> Riddell: true ... but then there might be less work in just letting it finish the compile; if someone could remember, that was the easy solution
<a|wen> Riddell: seen http://randomguy3.wordpress.com/2010/06/01/d-bus-threading-issues/ ?
<Riddell> a|wen: 
<Riddell> a|wen: no, seems important though
<a|wen> Riddell: indeed ... and if we are going to get a core library patched like that for maverick, we better gonna do it early
<Riddell> after alpha 1 freeze 
<Riddell> Mamarok: did you find the overwrite error logs?
<Mamarok> didn't have time, was ranting about those horrible SysTray icons in plasma, but as usual, they ignore people
<Mamarok> so far I have only heard complaints from users, if I would want monochrome icons, I would have chosen that, they pretend it is less disturbing the work, I find it extremely disturbing and ugly
<Mamarok> not consistent with the rest of the desktop and panel icons
<Mamarok> Riddell: apparently I should be able to go back to the old icons, erasing /share/apps/desktoptheme/*/icons in the KDE4 install folder, where is that?
<Mamarok> and how can I do that?
<Riddell> Mamarok: /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/icons/
<Mamarok> ah, thanks
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks a bunch, erasing that icon fonder reverts to the normal icons, that made my day :)
<Mamarok> but some plasma people can't live with the truth apparently... I'm on sebas' ignore list now :) (wich doesn't bother me the least)
<oxymoron> May I ask, the Akonadi is it possible for it to MAYBE make it until Maverick stable release?
<Riddell> oxymoron: I don't understand the question
<oxymoron> Riddell: Well somewhere I read Akonadi will delay their release of stable Akonadi for, oh it maybe was KDE 4.5. But well, do you think Akonadi will be done before Kubuntu 10.10?
<Riddell> KDE Pim is delaying its release, it should be released in time for maverick, which one we pick we will have to decide based on what seems most stable
<oxymoron> So hopefully I got a working KMail in newxt version of Kubuntu?
<Riddell> I hope so too
<oxymoron> Seems like 10.10 will be that THIS IS IT moment with QT 4.7, KDE 4.5.x, reconq, new installer, Better KPackageKit and so on.
<Riddell> new installer?
<oxymoron> Kubuntu Maverick KPackageKit App Center
<Riddell> oh aye
<oxymoron> Oh nvm with new installer, I confused myself that they should merge kubuntu default and netbook into one single image :P
<oxymoron> As far as I can tell reconq seems extremely fast, get 100/100 on Acid 3, uses WebKit, A LOT OF dev tools for web developers like me, better tab browsing, clean, really neat bookmark system and so on.
<Tm_T> oxymoron: it's rekonq
<oxymoron> Tm_T: Yeah sorry, I noticed that when doing sudo apt-get install reconq xD :P
<oxymoron> I am not sure I like Rekonq logo though, looks a little bit scary :D
<oxymoron> Maybe that might frighten all other browsers :D
<oxymoron> Probably faster then Chromium/Chrome
<oxymoron> What I like the most is that its developed by a web developer, FINALLY!
<oxymoron> What I dont like, the adress bar is to darn thin :D
<txwikinger> Riddell: looks like we make this evening with 4.4.4
<oxymoron> txwikinger: Sweet, will it be packaged to "stable" Kubuntu later on (I have no rush, just wonder because I like to be out early with new stuff, for a reason I cant imagine)
<Riddell> txwikinger: it's looking good
<ghostcube> http://www.tuaw.com/2010/05/31/google-to-employees-mac-or-linux-but-no-more-windows/   :)
<JontheEchidna> my windows don't have menus today :(
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> agateau: ^^
<claydoh> upgraded to 4.5, mostly smooth process. had to install libakonadi-contact4 and  libkontactinterface4 to get kontact yo run. though
<claydoh> and I agree with Mamarok that those tray icons simply clash with everything else
<claydoh> aside from their relative ugliness
<Mamarok> claydoh: don't think you can tell that to anybody in KDE, you will be acused of being a moron, "you will get used to", that you are agressing others and violating the CoC, just happend to me
 * Mamarok seriously ponders to leave that whole mess where opinions can't be voiced anymore
<Tm_T> Mamarok: it didn't go like that, IMO
<claydoh> ??? seriously???
<Mamarok> becuase it is not the same as sebas'
<Mamarok> seriuosly
<Tm_T> oh come on...
<Mamarok> Tm_T: oh, you haven't seen what else I was told
<Tm_T> Mamarok: what I saw in channels, you were very aggressive towards others
<Mamarok> Tm_T: I was not, cerftainly not inted to be, I juat gave my honest opinion
<Mamarok> just
<Mamarok> Tm_T: anyway, off for treatment
<Tm_T> Mamarok: it looked very aggressive to me
<Tm_T> also you were told several times where that very same discussion has been going
<Tm_T> also how to solve for you
<Mamarok> well, I sais it was ugly, inconsistend and that I don't want any monochrome icons on my desktop and how I can change that back, and sebas immediately agrssed me
<Tm_T> so really, please don't continue this unnecessary "fight"
<Mamarok> no, I will leave KDE, that is just the drop too much
<Tm_T> Mamarok: please don't
<Mamarok> of course I will, since my contribution is totally disegarded, and telling the truth is not allowed, I can't continue in a project like that, where people can't accept that not everybody shares their opinion
<a|wen> txwikinger: kdebindings done
<txwikinger> a|wen: yeah \o/
<Tm_T> Mamarok: noone said you cannot share your opinion
<Tm_T> Mamarok: it was all about _how_ you do it
<Tm_T> Mamarok: please, step back for a moment and let's continue then later
<txwikinger> a|wen: I think someone needs to take over kdebase
<a|wen> txwikinger: you might be right ... bulldog98 isn't around?
<txwikinger> a|wen: I tried to ping him a couple of times, he has not responded
<txwikinger> I would think this packages might be too difficult for his experience level
<txwikinger> We need to mentor him a little
<a|wen> txwikinger: sure ... i'll set kdebase to build in the background; hopefully it's a nice and easy one
<txwikinger> a|wen: sounds good
<txwikinger> I need kdebase for my last package in work
<a|wen> yeah .. looks like we are almost finished
<agateau> Riddell: JontheEchidna: sorry was away
<agateau> I guess it's time to upgrade my desktop to Maverick if I want to track that bug
 * agateau is not sure upgrading now is a good idea
 * Riddell is not sure either
<Riddell> but I am installing the first cd images from maverick, virtual machine only for now
<agateau> Riddell: just curious: what vm system do you use
<agateau> ?
<Riddell> virtualbox-ose
<JontheEchidna> maverick's been working fairly well for me
<JontheEchidna> but then, I'm crazy :D
<agateau> JontheEchidna: can you try something for me?
<bulldog98> a|wen: I’m here
<JontheEchidna> agateau: sure
<a|wen> bulldog98: do you have kdebase finished?
<agateau> JontheEchidna: install d-feet, connect to the session bus, and check if there is something named org.ayatana.WindowMenu.Registrar in the list on the left
<bulldog98> a|wen: not by now started
<a|wen> bulldog98: okay ... so you wouldn't mind me grabbing that one?
<bulldog98> a|wen: no i won’t :P
<bulldog98> a|wen: I think I need an mentor the next time and maybe more free time
<JontheEchidna> agateau: looks like it's registered: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktoplb1444-jpg.jpg
<agateau> JontheEchidna: that would be the reason why your menus are missing
<agateau> JontheEchidna: do you have the menubar applet installed?
<a|wen> bulldog98: just ask in here, when you run into trouble :) ... and if you think it might take a while, be sure to grab a leaf-package from here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<JontheEchidna> agateau: installed, yes. Not running, though
<bulldog98> a|wen: saw that before
<agateau> JontheEchidna: there was a bug with the applet: when it is removed it forgets to unregister the WindowMenu.Registrar thing
<JontheEchidna> agateau: I did have it earlier today
<agateau> JontheEchidna: this cause Qt to think it can still export the menu
<agateau> JontheEchidna: restart plasma then, it should fix it
<JontheEchidna> ok
<agateau> (kquitapp plasma-desktop ; plasma-desktop)
<agateau> I need to release a new version of the applet with this fix
<JontheEchidna> agateau: much better
<agateau> JontheEchidna: note that you will need to restart your applications as well :/
<JontheEchidna> yup
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<agateau> you're welcome
<Riddell> phew
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100601133623-hy3saui1iir75sez * src/api/Subscription.cpp Fix crash due to missing dptr
<a|wen> txwikinger: kdebase is in ppa should be ready in less than an hour
<txwikinger> a|wen: cool.. I will upload kdeutils when kdebase is ready
<a|wen> txwikinger: cool ... when is official/upstream release?
<Riddell> a|wen: sebas and dirk seem to be talking about the next few hours
<Riddell> anyone tested it yet?
<txwikinger> Riddell: no
<a|wen> Riddell: not yet ...
<Riddell> oh kde-l10n, why do you take so long?
<a|wen> Riddell: how long has it been going on with it?
<Riddell> since whenever I put my name in the wiki
 * a|wen recalls that has been a while
<Riddell> I had a few false starts due to missing tools
<Riddell> mostly it's getting the .desktop files out of svn which takes the time
<a|wen> that could take while
<Riddell> fortunately with maverick CD testing and archive admin I have plenty of other things to fill my time :)
<a|wen> heh, then we wont worry ;)
<txwikinger> Riddell: maverick CD testing?
<txwikinger> are there already maverick CDs?
<Riddell> txwikinger: alpha 1 this week
<txwikinger> We already have alpha1? Man time is a lot faster than it used to be
<a|wen> looks like we get an extra bugfix release this time around: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4235
 * Riddell uploads 4.4.4 l10n to updates PPA
<a|wen> Riddell: we're not going through staging?
<Riddell> not much point for l10n i think, little danger to users and launchpad can be fragile when copying around GB of packages
<a|wen> okay ... valid reasons
 * Riddell out for 30 mins
<nixternal> kdebase-plasma <- this shouldn't be removed right when doing the latest upgrades?
<JontheEchidna> <3 KProgressDialog
<shtylman> why is api.kde down again...
<shtylman> sigh
<nixternal> why does my lucid update want to remove kdebase-plasma and kdepimlibs-data, as well as a few other ones?
<a|wen> txwikinger: kdebase done
<a|wen> nixternal: do you have any PPA's enabled?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> it seems there is the 4.4.80 upgrade available
<nixternal> no 4.4.80 for kdebase-plasma, so I am guessing it is either getting removed on purpose or there is a booboo somewhere
<a|wen> nixternal: ninjas ppa enabled maybe?
<nigelb> nixternal: heya! I haven't seen in you in some time :)
<nixternal> a|wen: experimental
<nixternal> kubuntu-ppa-experimental-lucid.list and kubuntu-ppa-ppa-lucid.list
<a|wen> nixternal: if you haven't upgraded to 4.4.80, you can help test out 4.4.4 first?
<txwikinger> a|wen: in the process of sending up kdeutils
<nixternal> hrmm, kdebase-plasma isn't in the packages in maverick either, so I am guessing it is no longer needed
<a|wen> nixternal: looks like it has been removed, yeah
<nixternal> libkdcraw8-dev, libkonqsidebarplugin4 libkwineffects1 libmarble4 libplasma-applet-system-monitor4 libplasmaclock4 libprocesscore4 libprocessui4 libtaskmanager4 libweather-ion4
<nixternal> not seeing any replacements for those :/ hrmm
<nixternal> damn I am blind
 * txwikinger hands nixternal some shades
<nixternal> woo, time to go find work! peace out kubuscouts!
<txwikinger> nixternal: good luck
<txwikinger> a|wen: Riddell: kdeutils is in the ppa and building.. except of l10n this should be the last packages
<a|wen> txwikinger: cool ... i'll upgrade as soon as it finishes
<Riddell> nixternal: kdebase-plasma is gone
<Riddell> nixternal: are you upgrading to experimental PPA?
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100601153548-i0o7j6h4p2e6t2tv * (4 files in 2 dirs) Icons++
<Riddell> hmm, maverick CD installs but at boot KDM or something crashes
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: seen bug 588090?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 588090 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "kdm user does not own /var/lib/kdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588090
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> I wonder what would be a better home
<agateau> Riddell: do you use the alternate iso to install Maverick? the daily-live/ dir still contains lucid
<Riddell> yes, only alternate so far
<agateau> ok
<Riddell> and as I say that doesn't work too well
<maco> live never happen before alpha 2 do they?
 * agateau schedules a download for tonight
<Riddell> they happen if they can be made to work but it's not a priority
 * Riddell installs 4.4.4
 * a|wen has installed 4.4.4 ... session restart
 * Riddell holds breath
<txwikinger> Riddell: don't worry.. any problems would be kde's
<a|wen> upgrade went fine, and no errors so far
 * Riddell breaths out
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100601161825-cwew5ckeubp0wkkj * src/api/ (Api.cpp Api.h) Last part of d-pointerisation
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> 4.4.4 good here too
<Riddell> a|wen, txwikinger: ok for me to copy to updates PPA?
<apachelogger> fregl: did you break the opaque theme or something?
<apachelogger> the panel renders all black here :/
<fregl> apachelogger: not that I know of, it works here
<apachelogger> maybe my graphics driver exploded :/
<fregl> apachelogger: but it's plasma, so you never know
<apachelogger> true true
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100601164723-v9nn3rwhl1npspnr * src/api/ (Api.cpp Api.h) <3 Q-Pointers too ^^
<fregl> apachelogger: have you tried switching it on and off again? ask Nightrose if you need further help with that
<apachelogger> lol
 * Nightrose kicks fregl
<Nightrose> :D
<apachelogger> indeed I did :P
<apachelogger> I even checked that it is plugged in
<fregl> it still needs general fixing, but here opaque shines it its pinkish-white glory
<apachelogger> tell you what, my transparent version is much better than your opaque one :P
<apachelogger> clearly I am the better artist
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100601170837-w9i2vppjx5bj6t92 * debian/control builddep on kdebase-workspace
<debfx> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> debfx: pong
<debfx> JontheEchidna: http://debfx.fobos.de/ubu/kmozillahelper_0.6.2-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<JontheEchidna> kk
<debfx> should contain all the changes we discussed yesterday
<shadeslayer> lex79: did the MIR get some love?
<Riddell> debfx: did chriscoulson talk to you about kmozillahelper?  he told me at UDS he knew of a couple of issues
<a|wen> Riddell: i'd say go for it
<debfx> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> debfx: might be worth pinging him and finding out what the issues were
<ScottK> Riddell and debfx:  IIRC he or micahg tlaked to JontheEchidna.
<JontheEchidna> micahg talked to us about the naming issue
<JontheEchidna> dunno if that was *the* issue or not
<lex79> shadeslayer: dunno
<lex79> Riddell: did you see the MIR wrote by shadeslayer?
<lex79> for kdeedu I think
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> !info libqt4-dev karmic
<ubottu> libqt4-dev (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.5.3really4.5.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2401 kB, installed size 23064 kB
<shadeslayer> lex79: do we have Qt 4.6 for karmic somewhere?
<lex79> for karmic
<lex79> for karmic ?
<lex79> I don't think so
<lex79> oh yes
<lex79> in kubuntu beta backport ppa
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Did you need me for something?
<apachelogger> no, I just wanted to say that ^^
<imbrandon> apachelogger: how can i force qt4 when doing qmake -project ( it keep seeming to pick up qt3 ) ?
<apachelogger> qmake-qt4
<apachelogger> qmake-qt3
<apachelogger> that one
<imbrandon> doh
<imbrandon> k
<apachelogger> either
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> lex79: which mir?
<lex79> shadeslayer: ^^^ paste the link please
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 587677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 587677 in glew (Ubuntu) "[MIR] Inclusion of glew in main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587677
<lex79> JontheEchidna: did you drop libglew build-dep from kdeedu?
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like we need kdeedu out of New.
<ScottK> lex79: It was promoted.
<lex79> oh
<shadeslayer> lex79: ScottK any idea if the kubuntu installer supports GPT?
<shadeslayer> for partitioning my HD...
<ScottK> None.
<ScottK> shtylman is your man for installer stuff.
<shadeslayer> ohk..
<shadeslayer> shtylman: any idea if the kubuntu installer supports GPT?
<lex79> shadeslayer: we don't need anymore the MIR, change the status to invalid please
<shadeslayer> lex79: ok..
<lex79> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> thats 2 invalid MIR's to my name :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: what do i write as to why where shutting it down?
<Riddell> how did it get promoted without a MIR?
<shtylman> shadeslayer: GPT?
<lex79> ScottK: ^^^
<shadeslayer> shtylman: GUID partition table
<shtylman> what do you mean by supports?
<ScottK> Riddell: IIRC pitti promoted it based on "it used to be in Main before".  There was some discussion on #uubntu-release, so consult your backscroll.
<shadeslayer> shtylman: its a alternative to the MBR partitioning method
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133414 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (8 files in 3 dirs) Initial import of batch installer. Basically works, but could have a few more nice features and definitely needs a bit of polish. Drop in replacement for install-package, though.
<shtylman> I see
<shadeslayer> shtylman: i mean that recently there was a guy in #kubuntu having issues with his GPT formatted HD
<shtylman> shadeslayer: iirc it does not from a gui perspective... maybe debian installer (the backend) does
<shtylman> if you want more details about that, ask cjwatson in #ubuntu-installer
<shadeslayer> he couldnt install kubuntu on his GPT enabled/partitioned HD
<shtylman> he knows the backend stuff
<shadeslayer> shtylman: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GPT 
<shtylman> shadeslayer: I think this may be something they are working on
<shtylman> I know there is uefi work being done
<shadeslayer> hmm.. lets ask shall we :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: able to do us an announce for 4.4.4?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what happened to the kde 4.5 announcement?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 4.5 has issues
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i know.. HUGE issues :P
 * shadeslayer will probably use 4.5 on arch... 
<shadeslayer> since they have no kde* packages by default.. i should be good to go 
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133417 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/ (qapt-batch/ src/) Folder rename
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Congrats btw ;)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i dont know what it means though :P
<ScottK> It is ~ the same as being core-dev is in Ubuntu for Debian.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh awesome!
<txwikinger> Riddell: sorry was in a meeting
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133428 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/ (CMakeLists.txt qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp) - Show speed in dialog label - Correct "success" message to incorporate whether or not the user is installing or removing packages
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133430 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp build++
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why do you not use Q_DECLARE_PRIVATE instead of BackendPrivate *d;?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: unaware of Q_DECLARE_PRIVATE's existence, I suppose
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/gsoc/files/head:/src/api/
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133431 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/Messages.sh ++Messages.sh
 * txwikinger is running KDE4.4.4
<apachelogger> Api uses a dptr with everything in place to grow beyond, and subscription uses a shared dptr (in case you are interested)
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: lucky you :D
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: According to Chinese custom indeed
 * txwikinger wonders if he should tell Riddell not to test KDE 4.4.4 since it is a lucky number
<Riddell> txwikinger: lucky for whom?
<txwikinger> Riddell: lucky for the Chinese :)
<Riddell> quite the opposite I'm sure
<shadeslayer> hehe..
<shadeslayer> shtylman: GPT is supported,though you can format to GPT from the installer,and BTRFS is not supported with lucid :'(
<shtylman> shadeslayer: gotcha... yea... btrfs I know isn't supported to boot into
<shtylman> you can have partitions with btrfs, but not root or boot
<shadeslayer> shtylman: that just sucks... btrfs is supposed to be so much better :P
<shtylman> shadeslayer: well... it is/was still experimental in lucid
<shtylman> doesn't matter how much better it is *supposed* to be if it isn't released yet
<shadeslayer> hmm :_
<shadeslayer> :)
<shtylman> you can't possibly expect an LTS to run on an unstable FS ... or any OS to run on an unstable FS
<shtylman> but there is hope that it will be good for maverick and that all the support infrastructure will be updated
<shadeslayer> shtylman: just a side note,#archlinux says that if i put ext2 on my /boot it should work fine
<shadeslayer> ill be trying all that out after the 11th :D
<stefan_> hi
<stefan_> just if you did not notice already
<stefan_> oxygen 4.4.4 just overwrote my 4.4.80 package ;)
<txwikinger> Riddell: playing around with quite a number of kde apps, things seem to be ok
<stefan_> or no ... it didn't
<stefan_> sorry for the spam :(
 * txwikinger does not have time for real extensive testing atm
 * shadeslayer zsyncs maverick iso
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why does the backend have public members?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I haven't figured out the pointer-fu to make them part of the private class
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/gsoc/annotate/head:/src/api/Account.cpp#L180
<JontheEchidna> I mean, yeah, one could make those members part of the private class, but I haven't ever been able to make the crazy apt api happy with how I've don eit
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why dont we have live CD's for alpha 1?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, know how to exit an app if you're app is a kprogressdialog?
<shadeslayer> and is there a way to make a live ubuntu cd myself?
<JontheEchidna> *your
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: this->deleteLater() I suppose
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: it's not priority task, so if it doesn't work rightaway, it wont exist
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: can i build one my self?
<Tm_T> I guess
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: or maybe just emit closeClicked()
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: any instructions i can read up on later?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: no idea, sorry
 * shadeslayer googles
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't know
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/Remastersys 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: considering it is derived from kdialog and that is derived from qdialog you should have a close() method
<JontheEchidna> aha
<shadeslayer> haha.. the script at the end of the page is missing :P
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> remastering is incredibly scary
 * apachelogger only does the real stuff ^^
<apachelogger> need to blog about it too
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133447 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Emit an error if qaptworker dies. This should really be a generic KMessageBox function that I could call e.g. from a potential errorOccurred function, tho.
<shadeslayer> bah... no mention of remastering a alternate cd
<shadeslayer> guess ill have to wait till alpha 2
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I suppose remastering mint is just like remastering ubuntu anyway
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dunno.. leave it,i just want a way to boot the ISO off my USB
<shadeslayer> if theres a way to do that then no need to remaster
<shadeslayer> im talking about the alternate CD tho
<shadeslayer> lol.. opening www.apple.com spikes my CPU :P
<shadeslayer> shoots upto 2 Ghz ><
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100601184022-31i7mhlf7jmuzfdg * CMakeLists.txt Add /usr/share/apps/cmake/modules as module path so that qjson can be found
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133449 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp Technically the download hasn't begun until just after here.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133450 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Debug cleanup, some comments, and disconnect stuff before we exit
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.4.4 released :)
<shadeslayer> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.4.4.php 
<Riddell> needs ryanakca or make the kubuntu announcement
<shadeslayer> Riddell: /me ? :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: /home/me/src/svn/kde/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp:37:29: error: libqapt/globals.h: No such file or directory      
<apachelogger> /home/me/src/svn/kde/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp:38:29: error: libqapt/package.h: No such file or directory
<Riddell> s/or/to/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: just committed a fix
<apachelogger> ah
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133455 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Modify for in-tree building
<JontheEchidna> like, just as you highlighted me :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: /home/me/src/svn/kde/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp:171: warning: unused parameter ‘success’
<apachelogger> /home/me/src/svn/kde/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp:200: warning: unused parameter ‘ETA’
<apachelogger> /home/me/src/svn/kde/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp:209: warning: unused parameter ‘percentage’
<apachelogger> Q_UNUSED(var) :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: if I do that, I'll forget and leave them there :P
<apachelogger> / FIXME
<apachelogger> // FIXME
<apachelogger> even
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/442915/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, the pkgAllUpgrade and pkgDistUpgrade need brackets
<JontheEchidna> <3
<apachelogger> your intention there is not immediately clear
<apachelogger> and IMHO you really should use Q_DECLARE_PRIVATE and the Q_D macro whenver you need the d ptr for realz
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133456 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Move private member variables to the Private class. Thanks to Harald Sitter.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: could you explain the advantages?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/442918/
<apachelogger> mostly
<apachelogger> a) you can create a const pointer to simulate constness in an otherwise const function
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we should probably edit the announcement page where it says binaries available from ....
<apachelogger> b) you can easily grow the class to one with multiple derivates and shared d-pointer
<shadeslayer> ive gtg
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: IMHO is the only argument you need ... in a world with 100% const correctness ^^
<apachelogger> a that is
<apachelogger> b is just bous ;)
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I seem to have broken qaptworker
 * apachelogger thinks that libqapt would be a perfect target for doing unittesting ^^
 * apachelogger adds that to his way too long todo
<JontheEchidna> oh, the directory was locked and I haven't got in error reporting for qapt-batch ^.^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: is the overall structure of the library sane?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: didnt look that much yet
<apachelogger> can review it later on
 * apachelogger is currently fighting with ubuntuone-kde building
<JontheEchidna> kk, thanks for the patches+review you've done so far
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Peace not war!
<apparle> does kubuntu use HAL to perform suspend etc?
<apachelogger> yes
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100601192857-p7kjd6q2wf79lnbw * debian/control build dep on pkg-config, libkonq5-dev and libqca2-dev
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100601193048-ubd8vgf8teq2dt6g * debian/control apparenlty some fella actually created a bugy qoauth pkg -> build-dep on libqoauth1 for the time being
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have a global include file or something?
<apachelogger>     typedef QList<Group*> List;
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133470 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) ++apidox All public members in QApt::Backend are now documented
<apachelogger> should not be in group.h since it blocks removal of the group header
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: there is a globals.h, yes
<apachelogger> good thing qt creator doesnt display it ^^
<JontheEchidna> globals.h is where I put all the enums and stuff
<JontheEchidna> that are useful globally
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> let me think again
<apachelogger> foo
<apachelogger> Horrible that it is inside the class :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: IMHO that thingy should be changed from Group::List to GroupList and moved somewhere global
 * JontheEchidna better write these down
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: same for Package::List, I would assume?
<apachelogger> and PackageStates
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> IMHO that is tricky
<apachelogger> either you keep it inside the appropraite classes 
<apachelogger> which means that each class needs to be included in the backend header anyway
<apachelogger> so assuming one would want to use the backend most likely one gets the other includes anyway
<apachelogger> which makes all that stuff available like it was global anyway
<CIA-91> [libqapt] sitter * 1133473 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Move cache include to cpp
<JontheEchidna> first non-me commit \o/
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133474 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (TODO src/backend.h) -Clarification on what parameter downloadMessage emits -TODO++
<JontheEchidna> So qapt-batch basically works, but it still needs error notification, and I'd like for it to get the "details" console like install-package has
<CIA-91> [libqapt] sitter * 1133475 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.h cache.h) Explicit ctors if less than 2 args please.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I do not think that details stuff is good UI wise TBH
<apachelogger> it puts a terminal-like thingy right into the users face
<JontheEchidna> good, because I haven't figured out the magic to grab the console output of the dpkg process that apt uses :D
<JontheEchidna> it's voodoo enough getting the stuff from dpkg-status...
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why does cache not have a dptr?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also IMHO your indention is off ... namespaces should be indented, shouldnt they?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: hmm, dunno why I didn't use a dptr for cache
<JontheEchidna> definitely should have one, tho
<CIA-91> [libqapt] sitter * 1133478 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.h cache.h group.h package.h) Explicit include guard naming QAPT_Foo_H instead of FOO_H
<JontheEchidna> ^protection from namespace conflicts?
<JontheEchidna> well, class name conflicts
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: fluffy sighting on planet kde
<JontheEchidna> http://eng.i-iter.org/content/how-relevant-ui-design
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes, public headers must be incredibly precise in their include guards, otherwise your package.h might conflict with the rpm package.h or something
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> fluffy \o/
<JontheEchidna> fluffy is definitely an untapped share of the market
<JontheEchidna> until now ;)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'll experiment with giving QApt::Cache a Q_DECLARE_PRIVATE dptr once I get home
<JontheEchidna> then the rest will follow
<claydoh> apachelogger: will fluffy be available in fuchsia, or even aubergine???
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: all done already *blush*
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh wells :D
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<apachelogger> claydoh: no aubergine
<claydoh> fuchsia is fine, I like that color myself, actually purple is ok tho
<claydoh> options are good :) you should go for kde 2.x menu/option schemes really
<apachelogger> Oo
<CIA-91> [libqapt] sitter * 1133482 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (cache.cpp cache.h) Dptr for Cache + forward declare all pkg-apt classes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, you only need to document the namespace once, doxygen usually is smart enough to use it everywhere
<apachelogger> same for derived functions, unless one provides a specific documentation it will use the base documentation IIRC
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> package class needs a lot of love :/
<NCommander> Riddell: apachelogger: I started looking at flights with Altas for Akademy, and QT4 should be fixed soonish (sorry for the ongoing delays, lifes been ... difficult)
<lex79> someone can retry this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/4:4.4.80-0ubuntu2/+build/1767933
<CIA-91> [libqapt] sitter * 1133491 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/ (worker.cpp worker.h) Include cleanup for worker
<CIA-91> [libqapt] sitter * 1133492 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/ (workeracquire.cpp workeracquire.h workerinstallprogress.h) More include cleanup
<CIA-91> [libqapt] sitter * 1133493 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/cache.cpp Move initalizatoin of m_list where it blongs
<CIA-91> [libqapt] sitter * 1133497 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (main.cpp qaptbatch.h) Includes again + Q_UNUSED
<nixternal> Riddell: yeah, i upgraded from the experimental ppa...all is good it seems..had to keep doing 'apt-get -f install's as apt kept bombing out with errors, but it went through all the way after 3 or 4 times of doing that
<txwikinger> nixternal: what were you upgrading too?
<txwikinger> -o
<nixternal> 4.5 beta 1 it seems
<txwikinger> ah
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> my release script needs serious redoing
 * txwikinger hands apachelogger a warm coat
<apachelogger> cheers
<Riddell> nixternal: apt bombing out doesn't count as "all good" :)
<Riddell> lex79: retried
<lex79> ok
<nixternal> Riddell: true, but I never had to '--force-overwrite' with dpkg
 * apachelogger puts a hacking-for-Nightrose sign up
<Nightrose> \o/
 * Nightrose likes hacking-for-nightrose
<Nightrose> what are you hacking on? :D
<apachelogger> Initialized empty Git repository in /home/me/src/bzr/release-script-refactor/amarok-0.1/.git/
<Nightrose> wohooooooooooooo
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<claydoh> my 4.5 beta upgrade went pretty well, akonadi error gone, too :)
<Tm_T> claydoh: have kmail working?
<claydoh> yes, I di have to install some not-installed packages
<claydoh> gimme a sec to pull the info up
<claydoh> Tm_T: libkontactinterface4 and  libakonadi-contact4
<claydoh> I think those were in the old kdepimlibs-data package, not sure if the recent ppa updates fix this
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you use the cmdline args or the kdialogs?
<Nightrose> both
<Nightrose> cause not everything is in the dialog
<Nightrose> like tagging/nottagging dosc/nodocs
<apachelogger> the stupid dialog shall die :P
<apachelogger> ubuntuone-kde built \o/
<apachelogger> and failed on amd64
<apachelogger> thank you static linking
 * apachelogger needs a guinea pig with i386 ;)
<claydoh> apachelogger: oink oink?
<apachelogger> claydoh: do you have ubuntuone installed?
<apachelogger> if so, please remove it
<apachelogger> then
<apachelogger> claydoh: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:apachelogger/ubuntuone-kde; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-kde
<claydoh> ahh, no
<apachelogger> then get a ubuntuone account if you dont have one yet
<apachelogger> and then start ubuntuone-kde and see what happens 
<apachelogger> Nightrose: Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * rapachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100601212342-5cf643a2st903f61 release-script-refactor/lib/ (optparse.rb query.rb starter.rb vcs-git.rb): add git branching support
<Nightrose> weeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Nightrose> kubotu: order cookies for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<claydoh> apachelogger: well something is running :) ubuntuone-syncd is sucking my old laptops's cpu cycles
<claydoh> apachelogger: no tray icon, tho
<apachelogger> claydoh: also not if you show the whole tray?
<apachelogger> + did you get to auth with the cloud?
<claydoh> no, I did have u1 installed but removed - ooh there's the icon  now
<claydoh> should I delete the configs for u1?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ahhhhh!
<apachelogger> stupid me
<apachelogger> you need to patch syncdaemon ;)
<claydoh> well this time it opened the gnome-keyring dialog for my password
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> syncdaemon is horrible and uses gnome-keyring only
<apachelogger> claydoh:  wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/syncd-kwallet.patch; sudo patch /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/main.py syncd-kwallet.patch
<claydoh> ugly :)
<apachelogger> then relogin or something
<apachelogger> after that sd should use kwallet
 * apachelogger is wondering why there was no auth dialog though
<apachelogger> the authhandler should currently try authing whenever there is no appropriate key in kwallet :S
<claydoh> well I did have the configs/keyring info from the previous gnome applet
<claydoh> btw, using quassel as client /core is sooo nifty :)
<claydoh> no auth dialog yet.....
<apachelogger> Nightrose: Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * rapachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100601215726-a59o71ntz99sjyy7 release-script-refactor/lib/l10n.rb: Strip #~ from translations
<apachelogger> all pushed and happy
<Nightrose> :)
<Nightrose> :*
<apachelogger> claydoh: then something is broken :(
<apachelogger> claydoh: is ubuntuone-auth running?
<apachelogger> claydoh: does the tray thingy sip tea yet?
<claydoh> apachelogger: yes, it is doing so now
<apachelogger> :/
 * claydoh should have tried this on a newer machine :)
<apachelogger> claydoh: kill it
<apachelogger> claydoh: then start ubuntuone-auth on a terminal
<apachelogger> and restart the tray thingy
<claydoh> kill which? suncd?
<claydoh> syncd
<apachelogger> ubuntuone-auth 
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> before starting it from the terminal ... do kdebugdialog and turn on everything
<apachelogger> just to be sure ;)
<apachelogger> then query me the output or send it by mail
<claydoh> it may be a bit later, I have to start cooking dinner
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> !
 * apachelogger downloads kubuntu iso and installs vm ^^
<claydoh> apachelogger: it is also my wife's laptop :/ so I will try it from my media pc running kde 4.4.3, unbless it is ok to run it on 4.5 on my personal laptop ;)
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I am not using workspace stuff... so :P
<apachelogger> no abi issues for me \o/
 * claydoh runs to cook his fish and asparagus....
<apachelogger> KRF: how much ram does your dearest kubuntu vbox have?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-02
<claydoh> apachelogger: email sent, hope it is at least somewhat useful
<apachelogger> ohm :/
<apachelogger> claydoh: thanks
<ryanakca> Riddell: Sure, have it ready?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yo
<Riddell> ryanakca: 4.4.4 is in the updates PPA, you can probably just copy and update the 
<Riddell> the 4.4.3 article
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK
<ryanakca> Riddell: Shall we put the gears part of the Kubuntu logo as the hackergotchi for our feed on planet.ubuntu.com?
<ryanakca> In any case, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.4.4
<valorie> folks, I have no time for fixing right now, but updated KDE today
<valorie> and now amarok will not start
<valorie> freshly built from git -- still no go
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133572 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (7 files) Use the Q_DECLARE_PRIVATE and Q_D macros for 100% const correctness apachelogger: ^
<JontheEchidna> QApt::Package does need a lot of work. And a private class, for that matter.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133573 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/cache.h These aren't really slots...
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133575 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (package.cpp package.h) These should be const
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133580 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) More const correctness fixes. Warning, breaks ABI. Better now than later, though.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: when you have time https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<lex79> and retry this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wally/2.3.2-0ubuntu1/+build/1745535
<lex79> and this: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rkward/0.5.3-2/+build/1745900
<lex79> thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: builds retried. Unless somebody gets to those packages first, I'll sponsor them tomorrow morning
 * JontheEchidna wanders off to bed
<lex79> yeah
<ScottK> Riddell: We need NCommander.  kdebindings just FTBFS on armel with one of his favorites ....
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> claydoh: I think I have an idea why your ubuntuone-auth terminates
<apachelogger> not why authing fails though
<KRF> apachelogger: 384MB, afaik
<apachelogger> kthx
<Riddell> maverick works!
<Riddell> but why on earth do I have two panels? http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/maverick.png
<KRF> 2 > 1
<KRF> Riddell: what icon set is this?
<Riddell> oh don't start that again
<Tm_T> KRF: defaults, so oxygen + air
<apachelogger> Riddell: one coming from plasma and one coming from us I suppose
<Riddell> lucky us
<apachelogger> depends on the POV ^^
<jussi> ooh, interesting...
<jussi> maverick looks fun!
<jussi> I think it might be VM install time...
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger is apparenlty too stupid to read from a binary file -.-
<Riddell> jussi: it didn't work for me in a virtualbox VM, KDM crashes on startup
<apparle> guys I have installed kdevelop but I donot get anything when I type d-> ? what could be the problem
<jussi> Riddell: ahh :(
<apparle> the project uses Q_Q and Q_D. Do I need to have any more packages installed to use them
<apachelogger> do you actually use the Q_D macro in the function?
<apachelogger> maybe kdevelop is just silly though
<apparle> apachelogger: yes I have used it
<apachelogger> then probably kdevelop is bugged
<apachelogger> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!position: 13
<apachelogger> read: 1
<apachelogger> position: 15
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about position: 13
<apachelogger> can someone explain that?
<apachelogger> that is a ifsream and for some reason it goes from 13 to 15 :/
<apparle> apachelogger: and when I keep my mouse over Q_D it says Q_D is not defined, so it seems it is not taking the macro defination.
<apachelogger> hm
<apparle> apachelogger: and considering qt recommends not to use Q_D, do I need a -dev package installed
<apachelogger> maybe you should use the Q_DECLARE_PRIVATE macro first :P
<apachelogger> otherwise Q_D will indeed not be AFAIK
<apparle> apachelogger: all that is done
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it would help if you could upload the code somewhere
<apparle> apachelogger: its shaman code, in playground/sysadmin, I am just modifying a function
<apachelogger> apparle: did you introduce dptrs or was this there already?
<apparle> apachelogger: did you get my message?
<apachelogger> no
<apparle> apachelogger: the code is in playground/sysadmin/shaman
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> there is a lot of code
<apparle> apachelogger: in libshaman/coreplugin.cpp
<apparle> apachelogger: in libshaman/shamancoreplugin.cpp
<apachelogger> works here
<apachelogger> also there are already Q_D usages throughout that file
<apparle> apachelogger: ya that's what I said, so why doesn't it work at my place. 
<apparle> apachelogger: do I need to have some qt dev package? or kde dev package?
<apachelogger> [12:51:28] <apachelogger> then probably kdevelop is bugged
<apachelogger> Q_D is defined in qglobal.h
<apachelogger> you cannot do anything without that file to begin with
<apparle> apachelogger: and that file is in which kubuntu package
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> libqt4-dev probably
<apparle> apachelogger: there is some command for apt isn't it?
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> what command?
<JontheEchidna> !find qglobal.h
<ubottu> File qglobal.h found in libqt3-headers, libqt4-dev
<JontheEchidna> !info dlocate
<ubottu> dlocate (source: dlocate): fast alternative to dpkg -L and dpkg -S. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 168 kB
<JontheEchidna> dlocate qglobals.h, for local magic
<apparle> apachelogger: ok thanks I'll check if I have libqt4-dev
<apparle> apachelogger: I have it installed
<apachelogger> [13:05:32] <apachelogger> [12:51:28] <apachelogger> then probably kdevelop is bugged
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, have you seen that ubuntuone-kde build failure on amd64? Happens locally for me, too
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> its because of the static linking most likely
<apparle> apachelogger: I am not getting options for any objects for that particular project only, any ideas
<apachelogger> apparle: #kdevelop
<apachelogger> if that exists
<apparle> apachelogger: it does, but ususally I don't get any reply :(
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I do not use ugly software
<apachelogger> so I am of no help with kdevelop
<apparle> apachelogger: kdevelop seems good to me, but it doesn't have any damn documentation :( 
<apparle> apachelogger: do you know any other ide. or how to import a cmake project in qtcreator
<apparle> what is the name of package of kde4 dev files
<Tm_T> kde-devel - the K Desktop Environment development files and modules
<apparle> Tm_T: how come kdevelop doesn't install them
<Tm_T> apparle: because it doesn't need them to be able to run and work?
<apparle> Tm_T: ohh
<Tm_T> apparle: ofcourse if you want to develop, let's say, plasma, you would need to install related headers then
<apparle> Tm_T: there should be some tutorial or something, for getting started in kde development in kubuntu etc
 * txwikinger wonders what he could do today
<apparle> Tm_T:  apachelogger: I didn't have kde dev libraries so kdevelop was not working, thanks
<JontheEchidna> neat, we can sync kde-style-qtcurve now \o/
<ScottK> Riddell: Your netbook install worked?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes indeed
<ScottK> OK.  I think I'll upgrade my netbook for real so I have an actual test platform again.
<Riddell> ah well, upgrade, that's unchartered territory
<ScottK> Certainly.
<ScottK> I work very hard to make sure there's nothing on the netbook I actually care about.
<ScottK> If it dies, it dies.
 * ScottK reinstalled it twice during UDS.
<JontheEchidna> Nice, kubuntu-notification-helper actually got translated in 10.04: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49553208/wrong_kubuntu.png
<ScottK> Lucid -> Maverick i386 upgrade test in progres ....
<shadeslayer> Maverick iso up for testing ;)
<JontheEchidna> So, in 10.04 kpackagekit depends on kdebase-workspace-bin. It did this because the policykit-kde dialog used to be in that package in 9.10. Would it be SRU-worthy to change this dependency?
<JontheEchidna> since kdebase-runtime recommends kubuntu-debug-installer which depends on kpackagekit, all KDE apps in lucid bring in kdebase-workspace
<shadeslayer> i wonder if the maverick iso has 4.5 packages...
<ScottK> Could it be called a regression?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: 4.5 beta, yes.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh awesome.. ill probably install it then :P
<ScottK> Not ones you can install on Lucid though.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: of course ;)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Qt 4.7 beta too.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Previous releases did not require so much KDE to run simple KDE applications, and technically the dependency is wrong.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Archlinux+Kubuntu Maverick== Will be Awesome
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Then it's a regression and SRU worthy.  Particularly since it's a low risk change.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Archlinux is really off topic here.
<JontheEchidna> OK
<Riddell> ScottK, JontheEchidna: if we're talking SRUs and changing lucid seeds, we had a request from calc to add ttf-liberation
<Riddell> else openoffice defaults to poor fonts
<ScottK> OK.  I can do that when I do kdebase-plasma
<ScottK> Riddell: Is there a bug for that?
<Riddell> ScottK: not that I know of
<Riddell> but we'd need to check how it affects CD size
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Installed size is ~1MB.
<Riddell> and I think all our images have >1MB to spare
<Riddell> yes they do
<Riddell> ScottK: launchpad.net/bugs/588723
<Riddell> ScottK: added to lucid seed so if you're rebuilding kubuntu-meta check that gets in too
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133812 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (qaptbatch.cpp qaptbatch.h) Split out the DBus calls to the QApt worker into a function.
<ScottK> Riddell: Will do.
<ScottK> Maverick upgrade went fine.
<ScottK> Riddell: Are the panel and related popups supposed to be transparent?
<ScottK> semi-transparent, really.
<ScottK> It totally doesn't work for netbook with the autohide panel at the top.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think the patch you did for the plasma-netbook startup transition needs another look.  The screen went black for a bit after KDM went away.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ksplash seems broken in general in 4.5
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: are you on a 64 bit machine?
<ScottK> No
<JontheEchidna> hmm, ok. Is the blur kwin plugin enabled?
<ScottK> How do I tell?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: well, it seems broken for you since you report very transparent popups, but you can check in System Settings -> Desktop Effects
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer_> Blur works in lucid though
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's enabled.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ok, disable that, and plasma should fall back to a sane background
<ScottK> Thanks.  Is that a known issue?
 * shadeslayer_ mumbles as Rosseta spams his inbox...
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: It was for amd64
<ScottK> Is there a bug I should comment on then?
<JontheEchidna> The 64 bit bug was fixed post-beta. I'd guess that similar symptoms on a 32-bit are a separate issue
<ScottK> Hmm.
<ScottK> Still semi-transparent.
<JontheEchidna> better, at least?
<ScottK> Slightly
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: with the ksplash,i think there was a discussion about removing it in general from maverick
<shadeslayer_> not sure though
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer_: unrelated
<JontheEchidna> it's just broken
<ScottK> Nice.  Screensaver is totally transparent too.
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133815 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (qaptbatch.cpp qaptbatch.h) Stub our an errorOccurred function. I need a function to create KMessageBoxes for errors next, so that I don't have to do all the code for creating a KMessageBox each time I want to use one for errors
<ScottK> Any idea where screen saver settings are in the new systemsetting layout?
<Riddell> Display and Monitor of course
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Looks like we lost userconfig when the advanced tab went away.
<JontheEchidna> userconfig is in Lost and Found here
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133821 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (qaptbatch.cpp qaptbatch.h) Full error reporting support. Once LibQApt supports reporting non-fatal warnings, qapt-batch should get support for these as well.
<JontheEchidna> (bottommost category)
<ScottK> Right.  Scroll bar was too subtle for me.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> I think that "Device actions" should go inside "Removable Devices"
<Riddell> whee, maverick install CDs a doing well
<Riddell> ScottK: really no problems with upgrade?
<ScottK> Riddell: The resulting desktop has some rough edges, but no upgrade issues at all.
<Riddell> ScottK: did you just do a dist-upgrade?
<ScottK> Riddell: I used the command line do-release-upgrade tool, but I watched for file conflicts and there weren't any.
<Riddell> lovely
<ScottK> Riddell: The biggest issue is that panel transparency does not work at all on netbook.
<Riddell> for an alpha 1 that's not a big issue I'd say
<ScottK> Typically stuff is popping over areas that have lots of text and things end up unreadable.
<Riddell> might even be an upstream bug
<ScottK> Riddell: For Kubuntu Alpha 1 it's a detail.  For KDE 4.5 beta, it worries me.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> That's why I didn't put it in the ISO tracker.
<Riddell> might be http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235620 except it happens on i386 too
<ubottu> KDE bug 235620 in visuals "Blur shadow around widgets does not smoothly fade out" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133826 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp globals.h group.h) Further header guard tightening
<ScottK> I guess we'll see.
<ScottK> Riddell: Clearly the only explanation for the smooth upgrade is it must be that Keybuk has been on holiday.
<Quintasan> seriously
<Quintasan> something is wrong with network-manager
<Quintasan> I do "sudo start network-manager" and KNetworkManager says - "Network Managment disabled"
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133832 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-91> Unfortunately KProgressDialog has an auto-show feature that I seem to have no
<CIA-91> control over. A blank KProgressDialog looks a bit unsettling, so at least say
<lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yup, no prob
<lex79> do we are in freeze for main?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: did you review my ktorrent merge?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: If you asked, I forgot :s
<Quintasan> well, it's not like we have a freeze coming, is it?
<Quintasan> please do it at some point
<JontheEchidna> sure. sorry about forgetting
<Quintasan> no probs :D
 * Quintasan is forgetting more things anyways
<shadeslayer_> were in freeze?
<shadeslayer_> \o/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: wth are you babbling about?
<Quintasan> no freeze plox
 * Quintasan has moar translating to do that he had during lucid
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: 21:10 < lex79> do we are in freeze for main?
<Quintasan> oh gawd
<Quintasan> ktorrent is in main >_<
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: i was just confirming if we were in freeze or not... since i dont think we are 
<Riddell> we are
<Quintasan> :<
<Riddell> subcription to ubuntu-devel-announce advised
 * Quintasan goes and subscribes
<Quintasan> and creates a filter in KMail
 * shadeslayer_ likes his mail to be stored online and not take up precious disk space
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: when was the announcement made?
<shadeslayer_> apparently im subscribed to that ml :P
<Riddell> May 31 Martin Pitt     (  97) [ubuntu-devel-announce] Maverick Alpha 1 freeze ahead
<Riddell> it's also in the #ubuntu-devel topic
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: btw the schedule doesnt mention the freeze
<Riddell> no, it's assumed developers know
<Riddell> I think I found a bug in maverick, k3b can't burn a CD
 * Riddell wonders how to test the amd64 alternate
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: i would have tested it,but it doesnt boot off a USB stick :P
<Riddell> boots fine off usb here
<shadeslayer_> and since we also have live cd's im testing that
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: alternate CD?
<Riddell> should do yes, that's how I installed i386
<Riddell> and seems a good answer to my questions of how I should test amd64 alternate :)
<shadeslayer_> use a VM :P
<Riddell> VMs not working so well it seems, both me and ara had it fail at login
<shadeslayer_> my zsync is almost complete,lets see where it gets in a VM
<agateau> ScottK: hi
<agateau> ScottK: before I leave, your pony has arrived
<agateau> ScottK: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~agateau/plasma-widget-message-indicator/trunk/revision/137
<Riddell> agateau: where's the updated plasma menu source?
<agateau> ScottK: or at least it has been commited
<agateau> Riddell: in LP
 * agateau grabs the url
<agateau> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/plasma-widget-menubar/+download
<Riddell> thanks, I'll get that up shortly
 * agateau just realized the tarball name is weird
<agateau> it seems this lp-project-upload needs a fix
<agateau> ScottK: will do a release tomorrow
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Archive frozen for alpha 1 | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | ninjas packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.4.4  4.5 beta https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | \o \o ScottK is now Debian overlord o/ o/ | Fluffy will be based on Kubuntu
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: hmm.. i just get a white screen after logging in ( in VM ) and apparently i think there are 2 panels,one at the top and the bottom one
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: that's what ara reported
<Riddell> 2 panels is know
<Riddell> white screen is strange and mysterious
<Riddell> can you do alt-f2 and start konsole?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> and that works fine?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: nope.. 
<Riddell> what's up?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: seems it doesnt detect X11 
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: i typed konsole in the tty btw
<Riddell> how do you mean "doesnt detect X11"?
<shadeslayer_> hold on
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/ydGe5w.html 
<Riddell> that's not a white screen
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: oh you want the white screenshot?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/wZ7nXk.html
<Riddell> right, and can you do  alt-f2  konsole from there?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: nope... alt+f2 doesnt start krunner
<Riddell> what happens if you go to the linux console and run   killall plasma-desktop
<Riddell> then switch back to X
<shadeslayer_> lemme switch to kvm
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133845 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp More grammatically correct way to report speed
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133846 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Don't report speed at all if speed is zero. It's common for there to not be a speed estimate while apt is downloading things
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: done..
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: what happens?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: x is all white :P
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> what happens if you go to a linux console and killall kwin ?
<shadeslayer_> same thing :P
<Riddell> all a mystery then
<shadeslayer_> hehe :D
 * shadeslayer_ tries install only mode
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: well it starts,but the buttons are not with the theme...
<shadeslayer_> s/with/go with
<shadeslayer_> well.. if you boot the install only mode,and quit,then you get a black screen instead of a white one :P
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133861 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (cache.h package.h) Redocumenting the QApt namespace in each header should not be necessary
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can I install fluffy profiles for just one user?  I've got one person who I think is in the core fluffy demographic.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133867 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Hide the cancel button during commits since we can't safely cancel during that stage.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the Live cd works :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: on real hardware or VM?
<shadeslayer> not in a VM,but if you burn it to your USB/CD,everything comes up fine
<shadeslayer> real hardware
<Riddell> strange that, but good
<shadeslayer> couldnt connect to a wep network though..
<shadeslayer> its a bit slow to start things up,but i think that was more of a transition effect...
<shadeslayer> everything else seemed fine,i could mount and unmount partitions with dolphin
<shadeslayer> ubiquity starts up,i tried it till the manual partitioning section..
<shadeslayer> totally weird that it doesnt start up in a VM
<txwikinger> Riddell: anything else waiting for packaging?
<Riddell> we still have some universe merges I think
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133872 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp It's not really worth it to bother with plurals for window titles, so give a less descriptive window title. (The info's already in the dialog label) Also, change the window title when an install/removal is completed
<Riddell> kphotoalbum
<Riddell> ktechlab
<Riddell> kst
<shadeslayer> Riddell: added result to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4220/51 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw i hope you have some packaging work after the 11th of this month
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, I think I'm just about at the point where I say, "try to break qapt-batch"
<Riddell> packaging is not something we tend to run out of
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> thanks shadeslayer 
<ScottK> txwikinger: I noticed the upcoming bug day is for compiz.  It might be nice to have a companion kwin bug session.
<txwikinger> ScottK: I already liaised with the QA team
<ScottK> Cool.
<txwikinger> I will be doing bug days on Monday to spread it around a little
 * JontheEchidna notes we only have 4 kwin bugs
<txwikinger> I was thinking doing kdenetwork bugs on Monday
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no problem.. :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Well that was part of my point.  "Wow, you have 80 compiz bugs? We only have 4 kwin bugs."
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> considering we have 1/4 the users, that's still quite good
<txwikinger> ? More users == more bugs?
<ScottK> More users don't make the software more broken.
<txwikinger> maybe we should not have any users :D
<JontheEchidna> :D
<ScottK> The best way to have no bugs is do no testing.
<ScottK> Actually no bug tracker is better.
<mgraesslin> send your bug triagers upstream for kwin - we have 420 ;-)
<ScottK> txwikinger: ^^^
<txwikinger> ScottK: that is only no visible bugs
<txwikinger> can we triage in the KDE bugtracker?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw are we moving to a new backend in 10.10 for kpk?
<ScottK> Not afaik, but I'm not tracking it.
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: the aptcc packagekit backend, once dist-upgrade support is implemented
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oh awesome :D
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: how much better is it?
<JontheEchidna> it should be more robust than the current python-apt based backend
 * shadeslayer notes that he can install the same in lucid
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get install packagekit-backend-apt; then edit /etc/PackageKit/PackageKit.conf
<JontheEchidna> DefaultBackend=aptcc
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> packagekit-backend-aptcc
<JontheEchidna> ^.^
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get install packagekit-backend-aptcc; then edit /etc/PackageKit/PackageKit.conf to DefaultBackend=aptcc
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: do you take care of planetkde-ish things?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: kpackagekit: symbol lookup error: kpackagekit: undefined symbol: _ZN13KCMultiDialog16staticMetaObjectE
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: lucid?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah,but just hold on
<JontheEchidna> somebody should upload the kde4libs with the ABI fix
<shadeslayer> yep :)
<JontheEchidna> then we could probably release the packages for lucid...
<ScottK> Do we have it in Maverick already?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: any idea how i can upgrade with pkcon?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah, the abi fix is in maverick
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: looks like pkcon only supports install and remove
<shadeslayer> :P
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> I get a little trouble with kontact
<Tonio_> contacts in akonadi seem to be completly broken, can someone confirm ?
<Tonio_> all I get when I try to add a new address book I get this : Could not add address book: Agent instance creation timed out
<apachelogger> ScottK: currently you can since the git branch does not take over the kubuntu profile, but just installs stuff into appropriate dirs
<apachelogger> not sure how to handle this in the future though
<ScottK> If this is maintained, I'd probably install it.
<apachelogger> ScottK: not sure, Ill need to look into it soonish anyway, because I am not sure if we should stack our settings ontop of the kubuntu ones or instead of them
<apachelogger> fregl: ^ opinions
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> claydoh: either something is broken in the cloud or I did not patch libqoauth completely :/
<apachelogger> former is entirely possible
<apachelogger> u1 is not the most reliable service these days
<apachelogger> I can reproduce it in a vm though
<Tonio_> is it just me or is akonadi integration in kontact the worst thing ever ?
<apachelogger> AHHHHHH
<apachelogger> now it all becomes clear
<Tonio_> you want to add a calendar, and in the middle of the sources, you have the akonadi one
<ScottK> Tonio_: worst thing ever would be pretty strong, but I'm not a fan.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I consider the usability of this
<Tonio_> ScottK: when you want to add a calendar, you have different sources, including akonadi, then if you choose akonadi ,you have different sources AGAIN, including "traditional"
<Tonio_> if you choose this, you get the exact same list a the first
<Tonio_> I don't get this.......
<ScottK> I didn't say I liked it.
<ScottK> It's not, for example, worse than Windows ME.
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: just to be sure I'm okay :
<Tonio_> kaddressbook is ported to akonadi
<Tonio_> so.... it has traditional resources, and akonadi resources
<Tonio_> that's fine
<Tonio_> BUT
<Tonio_> akonadi also has a compability layer for traditional resources, right ?
<Tonio_> same happens with korganizer
<JontheEchidna> iirc KAddressbook can only do traditional via akonadi
<Tonio_> everything seems to be duplicate...
<apachelogger> hm
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: go in the options....... you can set an ldap server from there, and that doesn't look like akonadi afaik
<JontheEchidna> ah, I meant traditional as in traditional local vcard
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but what I just said is indeed particularly true with korganizer
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: the software can do traditional or akonadi, and akonadi can do traditional....
<JontheEchidna> well, I'm not defending that akonadi isn't a complete mess. It's a disaster
<Tonio_> good luck tomake this "configurable by john doe"
<dantti> Riddell: pinhero created laser icons :D http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/700/printmanagerlaserqueue.png  http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/2989/printmanagerlaser.png
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: what are the plans to impove this ?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: we are at the mercy of the akonadi overl0rds
<apachelogger> a) akonadi is not a complete mess it just has limited deployment scope
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: cause honestly, except from a kde dev, nobody is supposed to understand how this works...
<apachelogger> b) that kaddressbook shiz does have nothing to do with akonadi anyway, but with silly devs on the kaddresbook side of things
<Tonio_> apachelogger: okay it may not be akonadi devs fault
<Tonio_> apachelogger: thething is that all of this is just a nonsense
<Tonio_> apachelogger: from a usability perspective, it is all a nightmare...
<apachelogger> it makes perfect sense from that perspective
<Tonio_> of course if there was just akonadi has a backend it would make sense
<apachelogger> but only if implemented properly
<apachelogger> and as it stands it is only carried half way through
<apachelogger> that is also why kaddressbook lacks features
<apachelogger> unfinished work
<JontheEchidna> let me revise my statement, KDEPIM's akonadi implementation is a deployability and usability mes
<JontheEchidna> +s
<apachelogger> this got nothing to do with usability
<Tonio_> apachelogger: what I don't get is the all "you have 10 ways to had 10 kinds of resources, with 2 different compatibility layers"
<apachelogger> dont hijack buzzwords
<Tonio_> cause the "old way compatibility" has 2 implementations
<Tonio_> one in akonadi
<Tonio_> one in the softwares....
<apachelogger> Tonio_: that ought to go away
<apachelogger> all goes through akonadi
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I know but I mean... kde4 is out for 3 years now :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> look at plasma
 * JontheEchidna thinks "what about plasma?"
<apachelogger> remove your panel and move the systray to the desktop
<apachelogger> good fun with broken systray :P
<JontheEchidna> that is due to xembed madness
<JontheEchidna> klipper fail: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopc17659-jpg.jpg Due to a bug (fixed post beta) the klipper menu doesn't close when it looses focus. Now I can't get to the tray icon to close it :D
<apachelogger> dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to ubuntuone-kde-0.0.0~alpha1/data/ox16-app-ubuntuone.png: binary file contents changed
<apachelogger> I always wonder how bzr-buildpackage manages to come up with that sort of stuff
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you're trying to build a native package with 3.0 (quilt)
<JontheEchidna> or at least what you had in your ppa was
<Tonio_> apachelogger: re
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I know it'll go away
<Tonio_> the thing is that the current status is "migrated to akonadi, but not really, but still a little bit"
<Tonio_> nothing should have been released like this...
<apachelogger>   2 native = False
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> then again
<apachelogger> magic bzr-buildpackage does not even create the right tar.gz
<apachelogger> well, today seems a technology fails-me day again
<Tonio_> I'm a little tired of this "everything changes and breaks and gets fixed and breaks again" thing
<Tonio_> ....
<Tonio_> don't ask me why I have real motivation issues to contribute :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, you know, native = False should make it non-native ^^
<apachelogger> Tonio_: why do you have real motivation issues to contribute? :P
<Tonio_> I have no pb, with things expected to be stable in the future... the question is "will all this be stable one day ?"
<Tonio_> apachelogger: :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, I haz packages: https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.series_filter=lucid
<apachelogger> Using the upstream tarball that is present in /home/me/src/bzr/u1/tarballs
<apachelogger> argh!!!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you recipe that? ^^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I was wondering why the worker seems to do so much heavy lifting btw
<apachelogger> couldnt most of that be in the library and then accessed by the worker?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: which stuff?
<apachelogger> all of it :P
<JontheEchidna> well
<apachelogger> I didnt look at the specifics
<JontheEchidna> it does need root to do most of that stuff
<apachelogger> but the ratio of library vs. worker includes seems a bit off
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the library will not care about that?
<JontheEchidna> well, you'd have to run the whole app as root to make it not care
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: who says that you cannot build an app that only runs with su
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: IMHO the library should not force the app developer into kauth
<JontheEchidna> It doesn't use KAuth
<apachelogger> well, that dbusing there :P
<apachelogger> say you want to build something ontop of libqapt that implements its own do-root stuff approach
<apachelogger> that thing would basically have to do the whole logic that is in worker
<JontheEchidna> what's the usecase, though?
<apachelogger> wrong question for a lib IMHO
<apachelogger> you want the sharable logic in a shared lib, neverminding if there is a use case
<JontheEchidna> There isn't that much overlap
<JontheEchidna> only that you have to remark the packages as ToInstall, ToRemove, etc once inside the worker
<apachelogger> well, I just think, worker is a lot to heavy on the code side considering what it does
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100602195753-grofv7xdz4wukhwj * src/auth/AuthHandler.cpp Be clearer about the intentions
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100602195808-ihej3fyvlx3hl2dp * debian/ubuntuone-kde.links Link oauth_urls file to be found by QSettings -> makes auth work
<Quintasan> \o
 * JontheEchidna packs up to go home, bbl
<apachelogger> fregl: dude!
<apachelogger> fregl: http://imagebin.ca/view/5XcRTXS.html
<apachelogger> fregl: you did again not embed the pics, that is why my panel is black!!!
<apachelogger> omg!
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the good thing is that it should be a lot better with 4.5...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/PIM/Akonadi#Scheduled_for_KDE_4.5_.2F_Akonadi_1.4
<Tonio_> as long as everything ends with "done"
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> nice
<apachelogger> fregl: http://imagebin.ca/view/rhFXTH.html \o/
<apachelogger> margins might need some tweaking still
<apachelogger> Tonio_: well, that is even going to be delayed AFAIK
<apachelogger> so who knows what will end up in that release ^^
 * ScottK hints at Riddell that Main is frozen at the moment (re kdegames).
 * fregl hides
<fregl> apachelogger: ok, do you still want me to embed the freaking images? or did you do that now?
<apachelogger> fregl: I did that :)
<fregl> apachelogger: what did you want opinions on earlier?
<apachelogger> we should do alpha soonish I suppose
<fregl> yeah, stupid me
<fregl> cool
<Tonio_> apachelogger: :'(
<apachelogger> Tonio_: go use fluffy, no kdepim there :P
<apachelogger> fregl: opinion on whether we want to build ontop of kubuntu's default settings or do our own show
 * ScottK really wants it per user.
<apachelogger> (default settings involves: getting rid of "tips of the day" + fonts + branding + other stuff
<apachelogger> )
<fregl> I have no clue what kubuntu default settings are tbh, but I'd probably say, go with them if they mean less work
<fregl> ah, ok
 * bulldog98 asks himself when rekonq will be set as default dependence for kubuntu-desktop
<fregl> well, branding we want ours of course ;9
<apachelogger> well, yeah, we would just stack our stuff ontop of the kubuntu one and override it
<fregl> sounds good to me
<apachelogger> k
<Tonio_> apachelogger: fluffy ? what's that ?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> omg
<fregl> apachelogger: is that the package you created on launchpad?
<fregl> there is uninitiated people in here still !!!
 * apachelogger is getting seriously weird rendering bugs on opaque -.-
<apachelogger> Tonio_: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fluffy/124142040948771
 * apachelogger is going to blog about it this weekish probably
<Tonio_> apachelogger: WTF !
<apachelogger> oi!
<apachelogger> language!
<apachelogger> fregl: yes, and no, what I created on launchpad is really just moving the theming to the appropriate dirs
<apachelogger> fregl: though I think we should just change that so it becomes fluffy default settings
<Tonio_> apachelogger: Wow, That's Fun !
<Tonio_> apachelogger: :)
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> we also got 56 likers already
<apachelogger> Tonio_: you really want to look us ^^
<apachelogger> s/look/like
<fregl> apachelogger: fluffy lickers :p
<Tonio_> hehe, let's go...
<apachelogger> fregl: does anyone but luna do that :S
<fregl> apachelogger: by the way, I got a kid's hand-drawn unicorn now... following my last blog post :o
<fregl> it has a small head... looks .. mediocre
<apachelogger> ...question is if the target audience would like that...
<fregl> all kids should be called luna, methinks
<apachelogger> lets establish a uniname paradigm then!
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> the amount of spam from acm is quite high
<claydoh> apachelogger: hi!
<claydoh> looks like some progress in u1-kde
<apachelogger> claydoh: can you please update your u1-kde and check if you get an auth dialog now?
<claydoh> doing so now
<claydoh> asks for kwallet access, then the gnome keyring
<apachelogger> yeah, desktop-couch also got hardcoded gnomekeyring usage I saw the other day
<apachelogger> claydoh: does the status notifier hide though?
<apachelogger> or does it whine about unability to connect?
<apachelogger> ls
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger has tabbing problems
<apachelogger> fregl: btw, any word from the #fluffy owner?
<claydoh> no so far -sipping tea :)
<apachelogger> oh sweet
<apachelogger> tea++
<apachelogger> claydoh: should have worked then
<apachelogger> I think ^^
<fregl> apachelogger: fail, no response after I spammed him with death threads for three times now :(
<claydoh> and the system settings config section has my info
<apachelogger> the system settings config section uses my superior library skills api stuff ^^
<apachelogger> fregl: I shall mention that in my blog post so that more people spam him ^^
<apachelogger> also
 * apachelogger hugs fregl
 * fregl turns pink :D
 * claydoh hugs apachelogger, and then everyone else too :)
<apachelogger> fregl: dude, be careful that you do not turn purple, ubuntoo might want to eat you ;)
 * apachelogger rehugs claydoh
<fregl> nah, I'll just stick to aubergine...
<apachelogger> scary
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> there seems to be a missing connection between authing and statusnotifier at first usage ever
<apachelogger> claydoh: did you try dolphin integration?
<apachelogger> not sure if that will work with the slow servers right now
<claydoh> apachelogger: not yet, setting it up on another machine atm
<apachelogger> kcool
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> now that does not exactly make sense
<apachelogger> "If you have a method in a class that does not access any members and therefore does not need an object to operate, make it static. If additionally it is a private helper function that is not needed outside of the file, make it a file-static function. That hides the symbol completely."
<apachelogger> then
<apachelogger> "Try to limit the number of static variables used in your code, especially when committing to a library. Construction and initialization of large number of static variables really hurts the startup times."
<JontheEchidna> :s
<JontheEchidna> maybe static methods != static variables?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that could be sort of true indeed ^^
<apachelogger> ahh
 * apachelogger got authing idea
<KRF> apachelogger: *bling*
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger>  _     _ _             
<apachelogger> | |__ | (_)_ __   __ _ 
<apachelogger> | '_ \| | | '_ \ / _` |
<apachelogger> | |_) | | | | | | (_| |
<apachelogger> |_.__/|_|_|_| |_|\__, |
<apachelogger>                  |___/ 
<KRF> this is crazy bat shit!
<apachelogger> no no
<apachelogger>       _     _ _                  
<apachelogger> __/\_| |__ | (_)_ __   __ ___/\__
<apachelogger> \    / '_ \| | | '_ \ / _` \    /
<apachelogger>   \/ |_.__/|_|_|_| |_|\__, | \/  
<apachelogger>                       |___/    
<apachelogger> this is :D
<apachelogger> look at the stars ^^
<KRF> amazing it is!
<KRF> going to sleep now 
<KRF> good night apachelogger, dear
<apachelogger> nini KRF, sleep tight
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "For Boston" by Dropkick Murphys [Sing Loud, Sing Proud!, 2001] [http://open.spotify.com/track/0JYAs0ABabznHYeHZOFTbi] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<KRF> kubotu: np
<kubotu> KRF listened to "Hearing Is Believing" by Alexander Kowalski [Echoes, 2001] 8 minutes ago; -- see http://www.last.fm/user/KRF for more
<Sput> KRF: auch bling
<KRF> that lastfm web player isnt that fast with updating
<Sput> kubotu: np
<kubotu> Sput hasn't played anything recently
<Sput> kubotu: lastfm Sput42
<kubotu> Sput42 is listening to "Sinful Love" by Blue Öyster Cult [Agents of Fortune, 2001] [http://open.spotify.com/track/3adFgbOd2OoZeS2eL1KI9A] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/Sput42 for more
<KRF> Deine musikalische Übereinstimmung mit Sput42 ist Super
<Sput> sh!t happens
<apachelogger> rdieter: o/
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100602220253-o01d96txwnp078pj * src/libs/ (SyncDaemon.cpp SyncDaemon.h) Wire the syncdaemon to the authhandler's newcredentials signal, only once that was received the syncdaemon will try to auto-connect
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100602225915-3xwg6rkoa6bptzeh * src/libs/CMakeLists.txt try build workaround for amd64 ... ewww it is ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-03
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> oh look
<apachelogger> it built
<apachelogger> magic
<neversfelde> congrats
<neversfelde> someone has seen lure recently?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so, the KCM gets all my user details right, but I don't think its syncing the Ubuntu One folder
<apachelogger> kubotu: seen Lure
<kubotu> Lure was last seen 3 months, 4 days, 8 minutes and 21 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Ping timeout: 256 seconds)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is because the cloud is broken or something
<JontheEchidna> :(
<apachelogger> has been incredibly slow for more than a week
<apachelogger> well, its not evne the cloud
<apachelogger> as I understand it, it is just the filesync
<apachelogger> because webaccess works fine
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apachelogger> and hence also the kcm works, because it gets the data via the web api
<JontheEchidna> btw, I find it a bit funny that Dolphin lists Ubuntu One as a VCS ^.^
<JontheEchidna> Must be a limitation of dolphin's plugin system
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> where does it list that?
<apachelogger> oh oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, you need to patch syncdaemon
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopli1461-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ya, did that and restarted
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> never saw that before
<apachelogger> new in 4.5?
<apachelogger> anyhow
<JontheEchidna> ya
<apachelogger> if you think about it, it got a lot in common with a vcs anyway
<apachelogger> which is also why based it on that existing api instead of diggin up a new one
<apachelogger> though it should be made more abstract for general fileplugins
<apachelogger> *fileviewplugin
<apachelogger> vcs can be a specific fileviewpluginbase then
<JontheEchidna> *nod*
<JontheEchidna> you should talk to ppenz before it is too late to plan stuff for 4.6 :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, in 4.5 VCS'es aren't enabled by default in dolphin
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> honest to god, I do not even see the point of state awareness in dolphin
<apachelogger> if you add a new file it should be uploaded immediately and if that is not possible for whatever reason there are no means to find out what happened
<apachelogger> in fact you cannot even know that something went wrong
<JontheEchidna> zomg! 1 file synced!
<apachelogger> since the only information is the local checksum and the server checksum
<apachelogger> you can combine those and make an about estimate whether things are actually being uploaded or downloaded
<apachelogger> but that is about it
 * apachelogger needs to look into tracing particular files though
<apachelogger> to waste more cpu ^^
<JontheEchidna> Anybody wanna try to break qapt-batch? https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/ppa/+packages
<JontheEchidna> qapt-batch --install/remove <packages> or qapt-batch --update
<JontheEchidna> earl grey tea flavored chocolate is interesting
<JontheEchidna> tastes like chocolate tea (surprise!)
<apachelogger> sick
<JontheEchidna> leave it to the Belgians :P
<JontheEchidna> Anybody know a good KDE or Qt method for converting x seconds into "x hours, x minutes, x seconds"?
<JontheEchidna> preferably localization-aware
<JontheEchidna> I couldn't really find anything satisfactory in KLocale
<JontheEchidna> !!
<JontheEchidna> prettyFormatDuration looks much better than formatDuration
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133959 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/example/cacheupdatewidget.cpp Use prettyFormatDuration() rather than formatDuration(). Human readability FTW!
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133965 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Add an ETA on file downloads to the dialog
<JontheEchidna> hrmhrm, now the only FIXME in qapt-batch is actually a libqapt bug...
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133968 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (qaptbatch.cpp qaptbatch.h) Cleanup
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dont break anything :P
<apachelogger> cleanup sounds very dangerous
 * apachelogger goes to bed
<apachelogger> nighties
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: a comment a a kDebug() :P
<JontheEchidna> nighties
<apachelogger> you never know what that kDebug() might have done without you knowing ;)
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133973 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (2 files in 2 dirs) Converting a QString which has the possibility of having a decimal place into an int; fun times. Commit progress now works. qapt-batch is FIXME: free \o/
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133978 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/example/ (commitwidget.cpp commitwidget.h qapttest.cpp) Give the example app a progressbar for commit progress
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1133979 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp We don't have a QApt::Cache to reload, so we can't use the success bool that workerFinished emits. Q_UNUSED() it.
<JontheEchidna> UbuntuOne is syncing at 1 MiB/hr \o/
<JontheEchidna> hrm, CSD hit GNOME...
 * JontheEchidna is glad he has Kubuntu
<ScottK> CSD is my second biggest complaint about chromium.
<ScottK> shtylman is not doubt stunned I don't think it's perfect.
<shtylman> ScottK: im sorry... did you say something?
 * ScottK is reasonably certain he didn't say anything shtylman can hear.
<shtylman> didn't think so :)
<ScottK> shtylman: Do you have Maverick running?
<shtylman> ScottK: nope
<shtylman> I have been slack in getting in running
<shtylman> got caught up in trying some random openoffice ideas
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Running chromium on Maverick?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yep
<ScottK> shtylman: Ouch.  Today was a very good day to upgrade for me.  Zero problems.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Each time I restart chromium, it claims it's not the default browser.  Do you have this problem?
 * ScottK did not have it on Lucid.
<JontheEchidna> nope
<ScottK> Weird.
<shtylman> ScottK: did you just install a daily?
<shtylman> or actually upgrade?
<ScottK> shtylman: I actually upgraded.
<shtylman> wow
 * ScottK almost never reinstalls.
<shtylman> I see
<ScottK> Generally it's because I tried something "bad".
<shtylman> I never upgrade... heh
<shtylman> I always reinstall
<ScottK> Way more trouble than it's worth and shouldn't be needed.
<shtylman> interesting
<shtylman> I will keep that in mind
<shtylman> might try upgrade next time
<ScottK> It used to be said that the Debian installer totally sucked, but it was OK, because you only ever had to install once per machine.
<shtylman> heh
<ScottK> Today the installer is better and upgrades aren't quite a trouble free, but in general it should work.
<shtylman> why is api.kde.org down
<shtylman> again
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: http://api.mts.ms/
<JontheEchidna> also: http://blogs.fsfe.org/adridg/?p=880
<shtylman> yea.. but why is the main one down
<shtylman> ahh
<JontheEchidna> hardware phailure sucks :(
<shtylman> indeed
<JontheEchidna> I miss the englishbreakfastnetwork too
 * JontheEchidna wanted to see the krazy stats for an app, but had to do it locally :(
<JontheEchidna> dantti: any news on the debconf lib?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: hmm well, it's working now, but the progress element is missing
<dantti> JontheEchidna: also i have to do lot's of rework on it
<dantti> but I managed to get rid of the wibble stuff :P
<JontheEchidna> :D
 * JontheEchidna doesn't see any advantage to qtcore with wibble
 * dantti doesn't see any advantages in using std stuff when we have Qt :P
<dantti> JontheEchidna: the good news is that tomorow is holyday here so I'll have 2 days to work on it:D
<ScottK> dantti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=10.04-upgrade-notifier.png is the updates pending icon we had before that I mentioned at UDS.
<ScottK> I kind of like it and it will be familiar to some Debian/Kubuntu users already.
<dantti> ScottK: yes I know that one
<dantti> it even has update in it's name
<dantti> but for some reason i don't like it
<ScottK> Maybe show it to pinhiero and ask for a better one?
<dantti> yes, I should do that, though I like that magic thing a lot :P
<dantti> ScottK: it's so nice :P http://imagebin.ca/view/yy9i954W.html
<ScottK> I really don't like the magic thing.
<ScottK> Computers are understandable machines and I don't like encouraging users to think of them as magical.
<dantti> ScottK: sure, but i think it works for solving games, also i think when you see that magic thing for the first time you will be curious about what that iscon is for
 * ScottK really doesn't like it.
<dantti> maybe that pinhero could mix the two ..
<ScottK> I'd be interested to see what he could do.
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you really want to install the worker to the sekrit kde binary directory where drkonqi and stuff lives
<apachelogger> having it in $PATH seems not particularly good
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: when startig install I get the *doing auth* window in front of the auth window
<amichair> apachelogger: can u add a link to what Fluffy is?
<apachelogger> amichair: add to what?
<amichair> apachelogger: topic, I meant
<apachelogger> there is no written down description yet
<apachelogger> topic add Fluffy: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fluffy/124142040948771
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic add Fluffy: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fluffy/124142040948771
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Archive frozen for alpha 1 | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | ninjas packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.4.4  4.5 beta https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | \o \o ScottK is now Debian overlord o/ o/ | Fluffy will be based on Kubuntu | Fluffy: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fluffy/124142040948771
<amichair> apachelogger: thanks... I think :-P
<apachelogger> ohhhhh
<apachelogger> come to think of it, I could use the qjson deserialization approach to deserialize python's dbus stuff
<apachelogger> also, where did my gsoc mentor go? :(
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100603081104-3odynumiraeqch0z * src/libs/ (SyncDaemonStatus.cpp SyncDaemonStatus.h) Some more structure
<jussi> apachelogger: who is your gsoc mentor?
<apachelogger> Riddell
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100603083630-iie111x4dbsxg64m * src/auth/HttpDaemon.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-91> It appears to me that the httpd is being blocked while the emit tokenLove is
<CIA-91> being executed, so move the execution to a later point, to improve the chances
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100603084009-72vu01943ki0du8t * src/auth/HttpDaemon.cpp Add comment about timing, so that I shall revisit the issue and either introduce a bool or thread the httpd
<Riddell> win 11
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> wasn't even anything interesting on win 11 :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: in front of the auth window? O.o
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the kpolkit autentication window
<apachelogger> where I have to enter my password
<apachelogger> that is placed behind the progress dialog window
<JontheEchidna> ah, right. that's a kpolkit bug I fixed in trunk. In trunk it'll come in front
<JontheEchidna> the reason that the "waiting for auth" dialog comes up in the first place is that kprogressdialog has this autoshow feature that I can't see a public method to turn off
<JontheEchidna> basically polkit-kde wasn't overriding kwin's focus stealing prevention
<JontheEchidna> and in 0.95 it was going below the window that called it always
<JontheEchidna> but then I foudn the KWindowSystem api
<JontheEchidna> anyways, I slept in and now I have to go... be back in an hour or so
<JontheEchidna> neat, somebody is doing an SRU we need for kde4libs: bug 589103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589103 in libutempter (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libutempter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589103
<JontheEchidna> I've been wanting something like this: http://tokoe-kde.blogspot.com/2010/06/verktyg-or-how-to-tame-signals-and.html
<agateau> ScottK: ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I found KProgressDialog::setMinimumDuration to be what I want. But I can't set it to infinite... what do you think would be a sane time to set it to?
<apachelogger> the estimate you can come up with ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: for what do you want it?
<apachelogger> see, if ou have a progressdialog that is not really indicating progress, then it is no progressdialog (IMHO)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: to stop the dialog popping up before you enter the password
<JontheEchidna> I can't disable the autoshow feature, but I can delay autoshowing
<apachelogger> why do you want it to be infinite?
<JontheEchidna> because I manually handle show()ing when stuff happens(tm)
<JontheEchidna> and before I put in the "waiting for auth" stuff it'd pop up with an empty dialog :P
<ScottK> agateau: Pong
<JontheEchidna> basically I'd like to be able to get rid of the "waiting for auth" stuff in most cases by setting the auto show timeout to something a bit high
<agateau> ScottK: just released plasma-widget-message-indicator, "ScottK edition"
<ScottK> Cool.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> I could see a usecase for showing it after a while, so that we know that the program didnt' die
<agateau> featuring middle-click or shift+left-click to go to the latest message
<ScottK> I'll give it a try.
<agateau> I didn't create any package though
<ScottK> When are you ready for it to go into Maverick?
<agateau> ScottK: I think it can go in
<ScottK> OK.
<agateau> ScottK: it just needs a package update
<ScottK> Hey, we aren't the only distro packagers that suck: http://der-dakon.net/blog/KDE/blog_bugs.html
<JontheEchidna> heh, that means that bug probably also affects the almighty netbook reference distribution
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you know where NCommander has gotten to?  We need his magic to fix kdebindins on armel.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134114 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Delay auto-show to 10 seconds. We can't disable it entirely, and after 10 seconds people may need a reminder, or something to say we haven't died If auth happens before this, we will manually show when progress happens
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134115 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (src/worker/worker.cpp utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp) ...also remove the manual show() I had placed in as a workaround after I discovered about auto-show
<apachelogger> KRF: ROFL
<Riddell> ScottK: I've not heard from him
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134124 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (main.cpp qaptbatch.cpp) Set program icon in the KAbout data rather than just setting the window title of the dialog. This way our error dialogs get window icons
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm working on the Lucid kubuntu-meta SRU.  I may remember wrong, but I thought you said you put the fonts ccheney wanted for OOo in the seeds already?  I don't find it.
<Riddell> I did, let me check
<Riddell> ScottK: spooky, the commit had disappeared
<Riddell> ScottK: added now to kubuntu.lucid
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: didn't you have a fancy KUIT cheat sheet?
<agateau> JontheEchidna: hi
<JontheEchidna> agateau: hi
<agateau> JontheEchidna: seems like you are working on some apt library
<agateau> JontheEchidna: did you have a look at my Kapti experiment?
<JontheEchidna> kmail: error while loading shared libraries: libmessagecore.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> D:
<JontheEchidna> agateau: I saw the mail, but I can't get to it at the moment...
<agateau> oh :/
<agateau> JontheEchidna: http://gitorious.org/kapti/pages/Home
<JontheEchidna> wtf, libmessagecore4 is uninstalled??
 * JontheEchidna wonders how shlibdeps didn't get a dependency
<JontheEchidna> agateau: thanks
<agateau> I was a bit disappointed by the lack of reaction on the ML about this thing
<agateau> so I am trying to get people to look at it on irc now?
 * JontheEchidna clones the git repo
<agateau> s/?/:)/
<agateau> JontheEchidna: it's in Python now, but the thing could be easily reimplemented in C++
<JontheEchidna> agateau: how does the searching plumbing work?
<agateau> JontheEchidna: it's crude
<agateau> it reads the output of apt-cache search
<agateau> :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<agateau> I was interested in the UI, I am no plumber :)
 * JontheEchidna nods
<JontheEchidna> Implementing apt-xapian search in libqapt is one of the big things still on the todo, but it has the plumbing for installing/removing/updating
<JontheEchidna> and as long as you have the package name you can get info about packages from libqapt
<agateau> what is apt-xapian?
<ScottK> Riddell: Got it.  Thanks.
<shadeslayer> btw alpha 1 was released for ubuntu
 * agateau wonders if ScottK and Riddell tried this Kapti thing
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Alpha 1released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | ninjas packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.4.4  4.5 beta https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | \o \o ScottK is now Debian overlord o/ o/ | Fluffy will be based on Kubuntu | Fluffy: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fluffy/124142040948771
<JontheEchidna> agateau: a xapian index of the apt database. Basically what Adept and Synaptic use for search
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: didnt you print it? :P
<ScottK> agateau: Not yet.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: no :(
<agateau> JontheEchidna: ok
 * agateau googles for xapian
 * ScottK trims things a bit more.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Alpha 1released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | ninjas packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.4.4  4.5 beta https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Alpha1 should be Alpha 1
<JontheEchidna> ^4.4.4 packaging is done too, yes?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> 4.5 is done as well
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Ninjas in hiding
<txwikinger> yep
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<ScottK> 4.4.4 is not done.
<ScottK> Still need kdepim-runtime and kdepim in Maverick.
 * txwikinger wonders how someone who does not exist can hide
<JontheEchidna> ah, maverick. forgot about that
<ScottK> That would be the most thorough form of hiding.
<shadeslayer> were doing 4.4.4 for maverick?
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Ninjas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.4.4
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: for kdepim, yes
<JontheEchidna> kdepim hasn't released for 4.5 yet
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oh right.. kdepim was not released
<shadeslayer> :)
<JontheEchidna> agateau: playing around with kapti now ;)
<txwikinger> when will it be released?
<agateau> cool
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: one month more
<JontheEchidna> agateau: neat concept
<agateau> JontheEchidna: thanks
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/drawing-3.svg
<xelister> hi
<xelister> Why upgrade to 10.04 didnt asked me  [ ] Hey, Socaill Symantic Desktop (what ever the hell this means) is here for you! Wastes mem&cpu for free! Hangs kmail. Install?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: thanks
<xelister> it makes me lost trust in ubuntu's developer decissions about default cra^H stuff shuffled onto users
<agateau> apachelogger: that's a great cheatsheet! you should post it on techbase.k.o!
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> still needs pimping though
<apachelogger> which is really why I did not already do that ^^
<ScottK> xelister: It's not an optional part of KDE anymore.  It's required.
<Tm_T> xelister: please, the tone
<xelister> ScottK: I hoped just akonadi is required
<ScottK> xelister: Nope.
 * xelister headdesks
<ScottK> If you want to have a crisis of faith, go have it with KDE.
<xelister> well, if we can't avoid this big lost of resources,  how about at least AKS before enabling it by default????
<Tm_T> ...but bit more constructive attitude, thanks
<xelister> this is what regular users (4) say (medium advanced users):
<xelister> hey, recently my ubuntu slows down and totally hangs, I don't know why, what is going on
<ScottK> We are looking into seeing if some of the most CPU intensive stuff might be disabled without losing the bits that are required.
 * ScottK stares at JontheEchidna.
<apachelogger> the stare of doom ^^
<ScottK> Just as long as he remembers this isn't all C++ fun and games.
<xelister> ಠ_ಠ 
 * xelister JontheEchidna: ಠ_ಠ
<Mamarok> something is wrong in the 4.5 beta settings, the default file manager should be Dolphin, but it is now Konqueror...
<Mamarok> and Konqueror is set on top, why?
<Riddell> I don't think we've made any changes to that
<ScottK> 4.5 beta is pretty funky.
 * ScottK still has totally transparent notificaitons he can't read at all.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134152 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/main.cpp KUIT context++
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134168 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp QApt Batch now has full KUIT context markers
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134169 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp This shouldn't be a plural string
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: for disabling strigi indexing (which won't affect things other than strigi file search) I can either patch the kconfig xml file in kdebase-runtime or patch the nepomukserverrc in kubuntu-default-settings. I'm leaning towards kubuntu-default-settings since it'll be a smaller download with the same effect
<ScottK> It's also less patching of upstream code.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134173 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Use title capitalization in window title strings for HIG compliance in this regard
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134181 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp The progressbar's minimum value is already 0. No need to set it here.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134196 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp The QAptWorker may be used multiple times before it quits, so be sure to delete WorkerInstallProgress once commitChanges() is done
<fregl> apachelogger: I'm on the radio now - promoting fluffy I hope - radiotux.de :p
<apachelogger> /o/
<apachelogger> \o\
<apachelogger> fregl: awesome :D :D :D
<apachelogger> listening in from secrit all-hands meeting ^^
<dantti> ScottK: pinheiro will do new icons, probably like this http://img375.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plasmadesktopmb3114.jpg
<Riddell> ryanakca: alpha 1 is out, could you do a story?
<Mamarok> Riddell: about that change of the default File manager, seems not to happen with Arch, so maybe our falut
<Mamarok> fault*
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134220 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/example/ (main.cpp qapttest.cpp qapttest.h) CamelCase classname.
<apachelogger> <3 fregl
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/eS66nx.html
<xelister> in lucid, are there any known means of rooting the box,  assuming given user with shell access is compromised?  what can such trojn running as such user do?
<xelister> - see other user's activities via ps aux etc...
<xelister> - what else?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: WIP, but: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopcl1461-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> (install-package doesn't check for package trust, btw)
<xelister> JontheEchidna: ಠ_ಠ
<JontheEchidna> ಥ_ಥ
 * xelister pets JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> ^.^
<xelister>   ◑ ◔
<xelister>  /~~~~~/ IMMA CHARGIN MAH LAZER!
<xelister> < ▓▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
<xelister>  \     \
<xelister>   \------ WE DEMAND YOU FIX THE NEPOMUKU PERFORMANCE RIGHT NOW
<JontheEchidna> well
<JontheEchidna> it's not something that can really be fixed that easily. I can turn file indexing off by default, which should help a lot
<xelister> it makes my ubuntu 10.04 feel like windows7 bloatware on Pentium III box
<JontheEchidna> you can do this right now by going to the "Semantic desktop" section in the advanced tab of system settings, and turning strigi off
<xelister> yes PLEASSSSE turn the retarded file indexing OFF by default =)
<JontheEchidna> that's the plan
<xelister> yes I know. So do all the users that bitched about computers "working really slow since recently, whats going on?"
<xelister> on 2 Ghz box with Seppuku, Running a minimal-traffic apache+svn servers,  and 3d effecvts, it was taking literally 30-45 seconds to open a window
<lex79> JontheEchidna: did you notice a slowdown in general after upgrade to beta? I'm wondering if it just a nvidia issue
<JontheEchidna> lex79: nope. intel here, though
<lex79> ah, I think is a kwin+nvidia issue then
<gorgonizer> lex79: after upgrading to 4.4.80, I have massive slow down issues (I have nvidia gfx)
<lex79> maybe it's the blur effect :(
<JontheEchidna> that would be my guess
<xelister> you know what... even since ubuntu 10.04 and all that nepomuku b.s., using email from Ubuntu is almost impossible via kmail
<xelister> I spend many hours over past weeks, and still trugling to get damn email working O_o
<ScottK> dantti: Cool.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: kubuntu-default-settings is sitting in lucid-proposed now
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Double cool. (I like the pop up too)
<xelister> are there any plans to have a working email client in ubuntu lucid?
<xelister> I think that would be quite cool thing to have. If developers are not distracted with adding even more 3d effects, perhaps we can make it happen?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: the popup currently only shows the first untrusted packages if there are multiple, so it is still WIP
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Great.
<ScottK> xelister: The change that JontheEchidna is working on getting in should help with the high CPU issues.
<xelister> right. and kmail is pludged with number of bugs that make kmail totally useless
<ScottK> xelister: I use it on several boxes every day, so I disagree.  
<ScottK> Exaggeration will get you ignored.
<xelister> ScottK: 3 computers with kmail
<xelister> 1 was crashing ALWASY. we resolved it with developers, as a bug in akonadi config migration
<xelister> 2 always freezes... at least 2 bugs:  a) was bug in filtering, worked around   b) I just found out, dont know yet what
<xelister> 3 computer was taking 30 seconds to open any program when kmail was running (2 GHz). It was fault of nepomuku, disabled now
<xelister> wasted time of all the above, jsut in first weeks after upgrade
<ScottK> I'm not arguing the situation is great (it's not), but hyperbole like "totally useless" isn't helpful.
<xelister> on my box it is now really useless, because it 100% of the time freezes while attempting to send any email
<xelister> well ok.. I can at least receive emails, after just spending 1 or 2 hours debugging ;)
 * xelister I just wated to use my email ಥ_ಥ
<ScottK> xelister: I can understand being frustrated.
 * ScottK has to run for a while.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: any opinion about this? bug 586497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586497 in Ubuntu "libmina2-java Sync Request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586497
<lex79> uhm?
<lex79> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpackagekit/+bug/586497
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 586497 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "kpackagekit install security update in automatic mode without authorization" [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> The packagekit isn't following the apt cron settings that you can set in software-properties{gtk,kde}
<lex79> ah, so by default packagekit installs security update in automatic?
<lex79> is there a way to disable ?
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134254 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (globals.h worker/worker.cpp) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-91> Emit a signal when the fetcher encounters untrusted packages. On systems where
<CIA-91> the configuration does not allow this, we emit an error. I still need to work
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134255 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Show an error dialog when we receive an untrusted error signal.
<JontheEchidna> ^libqapt still needs a warning and question API, so you don't get anything on configurations where untrusted installations is allowed...
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktoprs1461-jpg.jpg
<lex79> great
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134259 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp We will default to asking later, so set this to true.
<amichair> what's the difference between the backports ppa and the "unsupported updates" backports repository?
<ScottK> amichair: Unsupported updates backports is official Ubuntu backports.  The backports PPA is something Kubuntu devs do that's not an official part of Ubuntu.
<ScottK> dantti: Can you look at bug 586497 - If that's true, I think it's a big problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586497 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "kpackagekit install security update in automatic mode without authorization" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586497
<amichair> ScottK: are they the same level of stability? will K stuff never go in the repo?
<dantti> ScottK: what does this means settings are "security update: ask for download and installation", but kpakagekit doesn't ask it and  ?
<dantti> kpackagekit doesn't even has those options
<ScottK> amichair: We are still working out the policy details of getting the point releases (e.g. KDE 4.4.4) into the official repositories.  the backports (like 4.5 stuff on Lucid) won't ever go into an official repository.
<txwikinger> ScottK: How ist it done with Gnome point releases?
<ScottK> txwikinger: They have a special exception to the rules.  We're working on getting the same exception.
<txwikinger> Ah
<amichair> I'm still confused... I'd like to update the repositories wiki page too, but I'm not sure what to write there
<amichair> would it be correct to say that the equivalent of an Ubuntu user adding the repo is a kubuntu user adding the repo+ppa?
<amichair> ScottK: is it just a matter of bearaucracy, or is there a substantive difference, e.g. stuff that will go in the ppa but wouldn't go in the repo even if there were no access restrictions?
<ScottK> amichair: Sometimes.  We won't officially support KDE 4.5 on lucid, so that would go in a PPA no matter what.
<ScottK> For the KDE point releases, we'd probably still put them in a PPA first for testing even if we had the policy issue sorted out.
<amichair> ScottK: so basically the ppa is currently serving two separate purposes (as the repo replacement, and other stuff that wouldn't got in the repo anyway)
<amichair> so can't suggest to ppl who use the repo to add it, because they'll get extra unwanted stuff, but if they don't add it, they won't get stuff that they want too, iirc
<ScottK> amichair: There's two different PPAs.
<amichair> oh! so ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa would make the repo+ppa statement correct?
<amichair> or what's the other one?
<amichair> hmmm... maybe someone with a better grasp of the matter can update the kubuntu repositories wiki page? mainly, so ppl who check the updates repo in software properties will know which ppa to add to get the result they intend (i.e. the stuff we'd like to put in the repo but currently don't)...
<ScottK> What wiki page?
<amichair> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
 * ScottK quits fixing compiz bugs and get's back to work ....
 * Riddell away until sunday evening
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes
<ryanakca> Ah, and have fun :)
<ryanakca> Can someone fact check http://www.kubuntu.org/news/maverick-alpha1 please (re: Amarok)?
<Riddell> ryanakca: that's right.  Also KDE 4.5 beta
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK
<ryanakca> Done
<fregl> apachelogger: does xteddy work on kubuntu? it might be a good addition to fluffy :)
<apachelogger> !info xteddy
<ubottu> xteddy (source: xteddy): a cuddly teddy bear (or other image) for your X desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-2 (lucid), package size 736 kB, installed size 952 kB
<apachelogger> seems like it
<apachelogger> fregl: I like the cornify bookmark idea though
<fregl> but on my freaking suse or ati card that don't work :(
<apachelogger> installing right now
<fregl> \o/
 * apachelogger is wondering why it depends on a id3 tag read lib Oo
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> fregl: we can do better than that :P
<apachelogger> svg++
<apachelogger> or maybe animations
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> we could make a plasmoid based on that weird ghost plasmoid thingy
<apachelogger> fregl: it doesnt have a meny entry it seems :(
<fregl> apachelogger: and it's not pink
<apachelogger> that too
 * apachelogger will slimm down the cd a bit
 * apachelogger nukes amarok :P
<Tm_T> nooooooo
<xelister> i know what we can slimm down!!!!!!!!
<xelister> lest nuke...
<xelister> NEPOMUKU  \o/  -o-   \o/
<xelister> it should be nuked imho even if there would be like 40 free GiB and it would be on a blueray
<apachelogger> thanks for your input
<xelister> you rememver as 2 weeks ago we where solving a bug in kmail that makes it useless?
<xelister> apachelogger: I hit more bugs.  kmail store not working
<xelister> *still
<Tm_T> xelister: you can stop your "nepomuku" hate
<xelister> ecver since move to nepomuk, akonadi - kmail is even more buggy then ever
<apachelogger> is that so?
<xelister> yes
<apachelogger> got any debug output?
<xelister> I can not receive or send emails
<xelister> now after hours, I can receive (but not send)
<xelister> gdb
<apachelogger> did kmail crash?
<Tm_T> and which version of KDE/KMail is this?
<xelister> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1876921
<apachelogger> did kmail crash?
<xelister> apachelogger: 1) kmail hanged on sending email. I worked around this bug.         2) kmail hangs on sending. still not worked around.  No crashes.
<xelister> Tm_T: 4.4.2, and Im about to try 4.4.4 in a second
<apachelogger> maybe you should report bugs then?
<apachelogger> just a thought there
<xelister> Version 1.13.3  on kde 4.4.4 ... it hangs identically
<Tm_T> I havent got Kmail running since ... january?
<xelister> why?
<xelister> btw me too, it was crashing ALWAYS because of akonadi.  fixed that bug.
<apachelogger> maybe you should report bugs then?
<xelister> I do
<Tm_T> xelister: never been crashing because of akonadi for me
<xelister> I talk to you, kde devels, ubuntu devels
<xelister> that way I can hope to resolve it in hours instead days... weeks.. months
<Tm_T> KDE 4.5 development, it's not yet out of "eats your mails" state quaranteed
<xelister> or yeares, as for some kde bugs
<apachelogger> xelister: #kontact
<Tm_T> xelister: with bug report numbers, also with friendly attitude
<apachelogger> fregl: something tells me tat the extender stuff of my latest opaque updates have some issue
 * apachelogger gets unbordered parts in the top right corner of extender items at times
<apachelogger> fairly often actually
<apachelogger> also some build tools hate me: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fluffy-dev/ubuntu-seeds/platform.lucid/".
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-04
<ScottK> amichair: I updated that page.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: you were looking for me the other day?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: no, I was just trying to abuse your nick for fun stuff IIRC :P
<DarkwingDuck> ;)
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: quick question... qt for kde/kubuntu reasons... python or c++?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: c++
<apachelogger> for kde anyway
<apachelogger> for kubuntu it depends
<DarkwingDuck> But, 99% of what we use QT is upstream anyway?
<apachelogger> like jockey, there is a common core implemented independent of GTK, so jockey-kde is python and uses that core
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: Qt!
<jjesse> evening :)
<DarkwingDuck> hey jjesse
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: I am not sure if 99% is really the number, but something like that
<jjesse> que pasa DarkwingDuck
<apachelogger> we do not have a whole lot of specific tool usecases anyway
<DarkwingDuck> Job hunting :/
<jjesse> bummer on that
<jjesse> good luck
<DarkwingDuck> heh.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: got ya.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: now, I know what to learn.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: Thanks man. It's not easy
<apachelogger> wellt hen
<apachelogger> soyuz prevents me from doing a working fluffy image
<apachelogger> awesome
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger goes into pissed mode and watches doctor who
<DarkwingDuck> Burn Notice starts up again tonight :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: amor has a little kitteh that runs across the tops of your windows (or on your panel if it can't find space on the window) Might be neat to have a Fluffeh Kitteh
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> fregl: ^
<JontheEchidna> one would want to disable amor saying ktips by default (we ship none, maybe it could say "so magic" :D)
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> people have re-discovered my u1 ppa
<apachelogger> they shall all install junk and then I will rename the packages and provide no transition
<apachelogger> muahahaha
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> kubotu: identica status
<kubotu> http://home.samfundet.no/~sandsmark/unicorn.png possible logo for !fluffy :P (24 minutes and 53 seconds ago via Choqok)
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> fregl: ^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that said, currently the packages conflict with proposed anyway, apparently they finally come round to make gnome-keyring work outside gnome
<JontheEchidna> weren't they going to use new python keyring shiz that's supposed to work with kwallet?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> and no
<JontheEchidna> :D
<apachelogger> I really do not get what they want to do and when and why and how
<JontheEchidna> and :(
<apachelogger> there is 0, I repeat, ZERO, communication to the outside world about u1 development
<apachelogger> wicked if you ask me, but so be it
<txwikinger> wow.. KNR is really cool
<ScottK> :-)
<txwikinger> ScottK: I got myself an AcerOne at the end
 * ScottK nods
<txwikinger> And everything works 
<ScottK> Excellent.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134344 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/example/cacheupdatewidget.cpp Don't leak our downloadModel
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you please help dantii with understanding #586497.  It looks like something that ought to get fixed if the report is accurate.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: that's probably the packagekit backend not following the apt cron stuff you set in software-properties-{kde,gtk}
<ScottK> Any idea how to fix?
<JontheEchidna> the frontend only shows what the packagekit daemon is doing in this instance
<ScottK> Ah, right.
<ScottK> So reassign to packagekit?
<JontheEchidna> yep
<DarkwingDuck> KNR is working great on my X41 Tablet too
<DarkwingDuck> I think I'm going to get the Asus Tablet and run tests on that as well
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I've just uploaded pkg-kde-tools (they switched to kde/doc path ) and kaffeine into my ppa, see tomorrow, g' night
<lex79> ;)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: they never went away from kde/doc path, we're the ones that switched
<lex79> JontheEchidna: uhm, right :D It's late here my brain is melted :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, wait
<lex79> uhm
<JontheEchidna> you're right, actually
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The settled on kde4 and we stayed with kde for kde4 stuff.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/p/pkg-kde-tools/pkg-kde-tools_0.9.0/changelog
<lex79> ah, ok :)
<ScottK> I asked them to switch their .install files to kde* instead of kde4 so it'd work for both of us and they switched the doc path instead.
<lex79> well, g' night guys :P
<ScottK> Good night.
<fregl> apachelogger: why is that uni-thing from sandsmark pooping a pink egg? awesome :)
<fregl> amor sounds good... and getting rid of amarok (purely for space reasons) is always a good idea
<fregl> maybe we can include bangarangaragangarang instead
 * Mamarok larts fregl
<fregl> always those people without humor... it is a sad world
<fregl> very sad
 * fregl things after being punished for suggesting the amarok removal, now they have to do it, out of protest
<fregl> let's see what apachelogger thinks about that
<shadeslayer> any idea if we have kubuntu lucid t shirts at the canonical shop?
<apachelogger> fregl: it is begone since I said that yesterday :P
<apachelogger> the unithing from sandsmark is pooping an egg because I wanted something pink and he felt like drawing an egg ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I got mail about the u1 file conflict already :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> did soyuz explode or something?
<apachelogger> fluffy-meta and fluffy-unicorn are stuck in queue schedulded in 2 hrs for a lot more than 2 hrs
<apachelogger> that does not even make sense https://launchpad.net/builders/
<apachelogger> apparently most of the ppa buildds are idle :/
<debfx> is it possible to change pkg-kde-tools so it enables --parallel by default, like it does with cdbs?
<apachelogger> debfx: unfortunately no
<apachelogger> debfx: the cdbs thing was only applied to the few core-kde packages
<apachelogger> the dh7 magic is the same for all kde packages
<debfx> apachelogger: it shouldn't be that much work to test-rebuild the packages and disable parallel building for the ones that ftbfs
<KRF> apachelogger, so did you like my mail?
<KRF> did you forward it to lydia?
<apachelogger> oh, you did not send it to lydia?
<KRF> nah
<apachelogger> fwd'd
<KRF> maybe you could be like you know: i don't want this to get public!
<KRF> could have been even
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we are black mailing you now!
<apachelogger> first mail in your inbox already :P
<Nightrose> ohmy
<Nightrose> jeeeeez
 * Nightrose slaps KRF and apachelogger
<Nightrose> :D
<apachelogger> you better make us members of the illuminati or who knows, maybe this picture ends up all over the news papers
<apachelogger> such terrible things have happended in the past
<apachelogger> one not-so-carefully entered email address, and there you have it
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> s/illuminati/kde e.v. :P
 * \sh thinks apachelogger is really charming today ;) 
<apachelogger> oh look what the cat dragged in
<apachelogger> :*
 * apachelogger hugs \\sh and Nightrose and KRF and debfx
 * \sh pinks ;)
<KRF> who's that last guy you're hugging there?
<apachelogger> KRF: the one who fixes KDE stuff KDE does not want to fix :P
<KRF> ah, cool
<KRF> so he's in chargo of fixing knetworkmanager? :P
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<KRF> typos--
<apachelogger> oh great
<apachelogger> bangarang git comes with monochrome icon
<\sh> whatever bangarang is ;)
<jussi> lol
<apachelogger> dont know that song? :P
<jussi> what is banagarang?
<jussi> !info bangarang
<ubottu> bangarang (source: bangarang): Multimedia player with a lightweight interface for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (lucid), package size 324 kB, installed size 1464 kB
 * \sh doesn't want to know actually, because it sounds very dangerous
<apachelogger> oh
<\sh> apachelogger, I missed you during UDS-M 
<apachelogger> now I got reminded of something
<apachelogger> \sh: I was hiding in IRC :P
<apachelogger> bangarang is a bit like: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVJLFfRYOj0
<apachelogger> gotta relogin into my fancy new KDE
<\sh> apachelogger, why didn't you tell me it's something I can't show @office...now all people are watching this video 
<\sh> .oO(good that they are not dacing here right now)=
<jussi> lol
<jussi> that song is just wrong...
<apachelogger> \sh: lol ^^
<apachelogger> next time you shall get the qt4 dance :P
<apachelogger> jussi: more than that
<\sh> apachelogger, this is more office compatible ;) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkK-23zVtsU ;) WE WON !
<apachelogger> I have heared about that
<apachelogger> I find the song mediocre though
<apachelogger> also the english is sort of german :P
<\sh> apachelogger, well, at least stefan raab helds to his promises ;)
<apachelogger> this lady could have done better IMHO
<apachelogger> \sh: maybe he bought the win?
<\sh> apachelogger, I don't think you can "buy" the votes of people calling in
<apachelogger> no, but the software developer's so that their machinery counts "wrongish"
<\sh> apachelogger, and about the denglish -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2naZgBhH9tc 
<apachelogger> or the other humans in the chain so that the results change somewhat
<\sh> apachelogger, anyways...ralph siegel is defeated...and mr. raab is now the nations hero 
 * apachelogger does not know who ralph siegel is
<apachelogger> sounds like someone from the reeperbahn though
<\sh> apachelogger, the old eurovision german songwriter and producer ;) old fart
<apachelogger> *nod*
 * txwikinger thinks apachelogger has a deficit in History knowledge
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got a sec>
<apachelogger> that entirely depends what for
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you write me a testimonial :P
<apachelogger> oh my
<shadeslayer> applying for membership :)
<apachelogger> I recon this does take a lot longer than a second :/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<txwikinger> like... who is this person?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kubuntu
<shadeslayer> its me :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then I would not ask a member of the council to write a testimonial ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Pretty much everything's monochrome icons in 4.5 apparently.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah.. :P
 * ScottK wonders if Sput got the word?
<shadeslayer> anyone else interested... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/shadeslayer
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, but not in 4.4, which makes bangarang look odd
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: You need the ninja stuff of your page.. it is merely a suspicion that they exist :)
<apachelogger> they do not!
<txwikinger> As I said :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is really not necessary to collect testimonials for kubuntu btw
<shadeslayer> hehe,well thats one of my major contribs...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm.. well.. just one or two :)
<apachelogger> you will be grilled eitherway :P
<apachelogger> erm, interviewed
<shadeslayer> haha xD
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: unsubstantial rumors
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes, soyuz did explode.  The last release "didn't go very well".
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is unfortunate :/
 * txwikinger heard something about BBQ
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: hehe :P
<apachelogger> I was hoping to do fluffy alpha1 this weekend
<txwikinger> and that before breakfast
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so soon? :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's just some web service, not like it's important it be reliable.
<apachelogger> well, demand is high, so ...
<ScottK> ;-)
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe.. so youll go with maverick or lucid?
 * apachelogger could build packages at the OBS :P
<apachelogger> no breakage there
<shadeslayer> OBS ?
<apachelogger> open build service (the suse thingy)
<shadeslayer> ah..
<apachelogger> which also happens to build deb
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does it build the same way as lp?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it builds rpms
<apachelogger> and debs
<apachelogger> and for more than one distro each
<apachelogger> certainly the debs will not be as fancy as when built within a debian-based toolchain but oh well
<apachelogger> at least it works
 * shadeslayer puts ISO testing in wiki
<apachelogger> unlike other services for package building :P
 * txwikinger would want to read the t&c's first
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: hehe :P
<apachelogger> odd
<txwikinger> they probably make you sell your grandmother to them
 * apachelogger thinks that his iso splash image is a bit wrongish
<apachelogger> ah!
<apachelogger> my pcx got 3 planes
<txwikinger> how comes that the plymouth splash screen is ubuntu when you install kubuntu?
<apachelogger> whatever that means ^^
<txwikinger> hi maco
<shadeslayer> when is Riddell coming back?
 * txwikinger has everything ready for Kubuntu Bug Hug Day on Monday
<txwikinger> just need to send out the announcements
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: ill help you out with the next to next one :D
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: cool
<shadeslayer> exams till the 11th :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sundayish
<apachelogger> he said he will be away the whole weekend
<txwikinger> always those students
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok :)
 * txwikinger is jealous
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: which one are you doing this monday?
 * txwikinger could now just go and pass the exams without studying :)
<txwikinger> kdenetworks
<shadeslayer> ah ok :)
<txwikinger> but feel free to make suggestions for the list
 * txwikinger has in fact given such exams :)
<txwikinger> Something is wrong
 * txwikinger cannot find any meetings in today's calendar
 * txwikinger is looking for a nice speech synthesizer
 * txwikinger wants to put some hilarious messages in his nuisance VM box
<apachelogger> jovie is awesome
<apachelogger> although it is not really a synthesizer ;)
 * shadeslayer wonders what the kubuntu council will do with him :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: when is the next meeting?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whenever someone bothers to schedule one ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: any ETA on a soyuz fix btw?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
 * apachelogger thinks he fixed the splash now
<txwikinger> soyuz is always broken, so what's the difference?
<apachelogger> now it is broken beyond usage :/
<apachelogger> we all live in a yellow submarine
<apachelogger> that why it is so crowded
 * txwikinger cannot find jovie
<apachelogger> fregl: http://imagebin.ca/view/Q_JA3ns.html !!!!!
<apachelogger> omg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: make the heart blue instead of white :P
 * txwikinger thinks apachelogger should make Valentine's Day the release date
<shadeslayer> thatll be perfect :P
<fregl> apachelogger: <3
<fregl> apachelogger: I just wrote a mail mentioning fluffy to the sueddeutschland@lists.fsfe.org list :)
<fregl> spread _the word_ :)
<apachelogger> :D :D :D
 * apachelogger still needs to master up a blog post
<txwikinger> and a facebook page that they can compile a list of fluffy users
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where do you guys have a meeting? ( whenever you have one :P )
<apachelogger> txwikinger: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fluffy/124142040948771
<apachelogger> GO LIKEY LIKEY IT!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: either #ubuntu-meeting or here
<apachelogger> depends on the schedule though, so the location is usually announced along time and date
 * shadeslayer sends apachelogger friend invite on fb...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you have an all wrong countdown banner there...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where?
<apachelogger> facebook
<apachelogger> left column
<apachelogger> I see ubuntu countdown
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is there a kubuntu one too?
<apachelogger> yes, somewhere
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> in either case none > ubuntu :P
<apachelogger> fregl: http://imagebin.ca/view/2P_ZpXB.html
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<apachelogger> any suggetions?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: removed :P
 * shadeslayer continues his search for kubuntu countdown
<shadeslayer> +banner
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you might also want to steer clear of lp since the build queue is HUGE
<apachelogger> no wonder considering soyuz is all broken
<shadeslayer> so much so https://launchpad.net/builders shows unknown :P
<shadeslayer> for the queue part ><
<apachelogger> must go beyond python's int range then ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh and can you talk to Riddell when he comes back to set up a meeting regarding my membership?
<apachelogger> !meeting
<ubottu> Team meetings are held in #ubuntu-meeting - See « /msg ubottu logs » for transcripts.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> jussi: tsimpson: maybe it is just me but it would be nice ot have schedule urls in there *shrug*
<jussi> apachelogger: as soon as we get the plugin back and working....
<apachelogger> kcool
 * jussi curses google cal
<shadeslayer> jussi: can you give me the schedule? a link or something?
<jussi> apachelogger: we used to have @schedule which would tell the next meeting
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you can schedule one yourself
<jussi> !fridge
<ubottu> The Fridge is the Ubuntu's Community News website, and can be found at http://fridge.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> jussi: no, I mean the kubuntu meeting schedule page
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: awesome
<apachelogger> so I know what is currently on the agenda
<jussi> apachelogger: ahh
<jussi> yeah, give me the url and Ill add it
<apachelogger> jussi: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<apachelogger> also you need to add yourself there :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is Monday fine?
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> illl just get the time
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you need to query that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: usually we use doodle to find an appropriate slot
<jussi> !meeting-#kubuntu is <reply>Kubuntu Meetings are usually held in #ubuntu-meeting - Agenda and info: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi
<jussi> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also see recent mailing list info regarding meetings I suppose
<jussi> !meeting
<ubottu> Team meetings are held in #ubuntu-meeting - See « /msg ubottu logs » for transcripts.
<jussi> !meeting-#kubuntu-devel is <reply>Kubuntu Meetings are usually held in #ubuntu-meeting - Agenda and info: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<jussi> !meeting
<ubottu> Kubuntu Meetings are usually held in #ubuntu-meeting - Agenda and info: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<jussi> :)
<apachelogger> super awesome
 * apachelogger hugs jussi
 * jussi hugs apachelogger
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell http://www.doodle.com/7b2a2rbdtqb5g3n5 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: who is in the council btw?
<Sput> ScottK: afaik, only "system icons" are supposed to be monochromeish (which in 4.5 KDE means they still look gorgeous because they have greyscale shading etc), but app icons are still colorful
<Sput> ScottK: also, suprisingly, the upgrade from intrepid beta via jaunty and karmic to lucid on my mom's notebook went quite well :)
<Riddell> organising council members oif on my todo for monday
<shadeslayer> Riddell: :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im applying for membership...
<DarkwingDuck> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,                     
<ScottK> Sput: Great to hear.  I don't find it suprising since we tested that upgrade path pretty thoroughly.
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: comma flood? :P
<shadeslayer> ok im going,please look have a look at the doodle http://www.doodle.com/7b2a2rbdtqb5g3n5,to confirm meet timings :)
<rgreening> 'ello dudes and dudettes :)
<txwikinger> hi rgreening
<rgreening> :)
<Sput> ScottK: I tend to break upgrade paths in kubuntu :)
<ScottK> ;-)
<Sput> but yeah. I was a bit surprised that I had to go through all of the versions (I'd have expected jaunty to jump to lucid directly), but looks like nothing seriously broke :)
<Tm_T> Sput: I had fun upgrading from Intrepid straight to Lucid
<\sh> Sput, dist-upgrades only from LTS 2 LTS are supported, or from Devel Release to Next Devel Release until LTS ;)
<\sh> Sput, hey man btw...long time no see ;)
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134539 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) We can forward these signals right along. No need to have a function to do that.
<apachelogger> jtechidna: btw, why are you not using a dbus adaptor?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: for QApt::Backend?
<apachelogger> for talking to the worker in general
<JontheEchidna> the worker has a dbusadaptor
<apachelogger> for talking _to_ the worker
<apachelogger> currently you are doing the queries yourself while you have a perfectly fine xml file lying around, dont you?
<darkwingMobile> morning guys
<apachelogger> just generate a adaptor for the backend using the xml file and use that
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: is there a way to make that adaptor do async calls?
<apachelogger> define call
<apachelogger> generally everything is async with it
<JontheEchidna> DBusConnection::systemBus().asyncCall()
<JontheEchidna> +Q
<apachelogger> the only way to make it sync is by using it inside a call itself
<JontheEchidna> non-blocking call
<apachelogger> like foo(adaptor->setBar("ll));
<apachelogger> that would be blocking
<apachelogger> adaptor->setBar("ll") is not
<apachelogger> reason being that almost evyerthing from the adaptor will return a dbuspendingreply or what it is called
<apachelogger> and that thingy is generally async
<JontheEchidna> nice
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: take a look at the u1-kde codebase, I think I do both blocking and non-blocking there
<apachelogger> or at least I did at some point ^^
<JontheEchidna> all hail dbus mast0r haxX0r apachelogger!
<apachelogger> \o/
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134543 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp String changes
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134545 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (9 files in 2 dirs) Implement API for the worker to use to ask questions. Use this API to implement apt's media change functionality TODO: Get qapt-batch to listen for these and present the questions to the user
<JontheEchidna> ^other possible questions include debconf, "do you want to install untrusted packages", conf file changes, etc
<JontheEchidna> now to work on the dbus adapt0r
<txwikinger> How Du I get in KNR the search and launch on the search and launch page back?
<apachelogger> add a new activity
<apachelogger> go to configure it
<apachelogger> set the activity to S&L
<apachelogger> I think
<Sput> \sh: true enough :) we should beer up again!
<apachelogger> beering up ^^
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> soyuz is doing things \o/
<txwikinger> Ah.. ok 
<apachelogger> sweet, in like half an hur I should be able to roll a working fluffy image
 * apachelogger goes outside sipping tea meanwhile
<neversfelde> there is a Suggests: libxine1-ffmpeg missing in the minitube package for lucid, do you think this is worth a SRU?
 * apachelogger doenst think so
<apachelogger> it will only be suggested to terminal users anyway I think
<neversfelde> ok, I like this answer :)
 * apachelogger waits for publisher run
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: any advantages to doing a dbus adaptor over what I did with qapt-batch a few days ago? http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp?r1=1133812&r2=1133811
 * JontheEchidna is having a hard time getting the dbus adaptor itself to compile
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: adaptor is preferrred in general
<apachelogger> also handier and easier to extend if necessary
<shadeslayer> yes! ctrl+enter functionality back in rekonq :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: see u1-kde/src/libs/CMakeLists.txt
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/444665/
<apachelogger> it uses the xml from u1-kde/src/auth/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you probably need to define additional includes
 * apachelogger is wondering why it is parented by BAckend and not QObject anyway
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> publisher through
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how do you generate the adaptor?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/444669/ in src/CMakeLists.txt
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you want an interface ^^
<apachelogger> silly me
<apachelogger> qt4_add_dbus_interface(foo_SRCS some.xml Filename)
<JontheEchidna> same error
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please commit
<JontheEchidna> kk
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hold on
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you need to do that in the backend cmakelists
<apachelogger> not the worker
<apachelogger> not sure if that is the problem though :)
<JontheEchidna> It's in backend's cmakelists.txt
<apachelogger> if not please commit
<JontheEchidna> kk
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> ha
<JontheEchidna> I changed it to add_dbus_interface in worker, tho
<JontheEchidna> still same error tho
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: committed
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134558 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (CMakeLists.txt backend.h org.kubuntu.qaptbackend.xml) Start of DBus adaptor for Backend. Fails to compile
<JontheEchidna> oh, the introspection file probably doesn't have the methods right since I ripped that bit from the worker xml file, but that's a different problem
<apachelogger> now that is wrong
<JontheEchidna> oh, those should be signals too
<apachelogger> the whole xml shouldnt be there
<JontheEchidna> oh
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: there is something wrong in the design
<apachelogger> just now I come to wonder why the backend dbusses at all
<apachelogger> what should happen is that the backend emits junk that the worker then processes
<apachelogger> one way communiction if you will
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> qt4_add_dbus_interface(qapt_SRCS worker/org.kubuntu.qaptworker.xml worker)
<apachelogger> that is about what you want
<apachelogger> and nuke the local file and the changes to backend.h
<JontheEchidna> kk
<apachelogger> then just take a look at UbuntuOne::SyncDaemon for how to use the interface
<JontheEchidna> I don't see another way than dbus to emit stuff for the worker to process
 * apachelogger needs to review the code completely really
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the backend should not care about who or what is doing stuff with it
 * shadeslayer would recommend the droid-ttf package to everyone
 * apachelogger would not
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its pretty good....
<apachelogger> not on large screens
<shadeslayer> works fine on 1440x900..
<apachelogger> ok then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well someone posted their .fonts.config and works pretty well
<apachelogger> I did not say that it does not work
<apachelogger> I said that it does not look good
<apachelogger> naturally
<apachelogger> because it was made for a different screen size
<shadeslayer> hmm.. really up to you.. what do you use?
<apachelogger> liberation
<shadeslayer> i used that before switching..
<apachelogger> oh, there sneaked a "ta" in my preseed -.-
<apachelogger> no wonder it fails :/
<ScottK> BTW, we just added ttf-liberation to the default install.
<ScottK> SRU waiting for Lucid for it too.
<apachelogger> sweet
<ScottK> Apparently OOo is even more ugly without it.
<dantti> ScottK: when you click on the systray icon you get all updates selected now :D http://img580.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plasmadesktopda3114.jpg
<ScottK> Cool.
<apachelogger> ahhh
 * apachelogger is quite the stupid robot
<apachelogger> indices make a lot of difference when it comes to debootstraping ^^
<bertoldo> Hi everyone...
<bertoldo> I want to start developing to kubuntu... to help the community...
<bertoldo> I'm looking for some guidance... maybe someone is looking for a help...
<bertoldo> I'm from Brazil... and I've been programming in C/C++ for a long time...
<shtylman> bertoldo: have you ever done linux development?
<shtylman> or Qt development?
<bertoldo> Yep...
<bertoldo> at the moment I'm studing Qt...
<shtylman> cool
<bertoldo> I love kubuntu and I also use ubuntu (on my wife's laptop)...
<bertoldo> I want to help kubuntu to be as same as ubuntu...
<shtylman> bertoldo: great to hear, our general ToDo list is: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<bertoldo> I'm talking about quality, integration with other programs...
<bertoldo> and also usability
<shtylman> specific items related to development include: KPackagekit, and printer applet
<bertoldo> I saw this list... at wiki...
<shtylman> those are c++ development items 
<shtylman> which are related to intergration as well as usability
<shtylman> for printer applet, talk to dantti
<shtylman> the package kit guy is not in the irc room at the moment
<bertoldo> great... I'm looking for this... a kind of help to understand the information on the wiki
<shtylman> there are also some efforts on a simpler packageing/software center 
<shtylman> but not sure who is heading that up
<dantti> shtylman: well I'll be heading a new sw center :P
<shtylman> excellent
<shtylman> there is the answer to that one
<ScottK> bertoldo: dantti is also in Brazil (unless I remember wrong).
<dantti> shtylman: of whom were you talking about packagekit guy?
<shtylman> bertoldo: and then there is the kde faster login work (with is more of a research and try effort) but is all c++
<dantti> ScottK: I am
<bertoldo> great
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can you ack? bug 589782 589786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589782 in kdevelop-php (Ubuntu) "Please sync kdevelop-php 1.0.0-1 with Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589782
<lex79> bug 589786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589786 in kdevelop-php-docs (Ubuntu) "Please sync kdevelop-php-docs 1.0.0-1 with Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589786
<lex79> thanks
<bertoldo> I'm available to working in anything you guys need help...
<shtylman> a big thing we always need help on is testing related things
<bertoldo> give a document to read, a code to understand or anything else... I'll do my best to help.
<shtylman> basically, but getting the new versions of packages and trying them
<shtylman> if you have experience to then look into the problem and fix it.. that is even better
<shtylman> one very easy way to grab the source code to any package (if you don't already know) is to use "apt-get source <packagename>"
<shtylman> this gets you the source to be able to build that particular package
<bertoldo> great, didn't know that...
<shtylman> nice way to start looking at the source of some programs you are interested in
<bertoldo> I'm not sure if I'm reading the right document to set up my enviroment to compile the things...
<bertoldo> Do you recommend me anything?
<shtylman> bertoldo: depends what you want to compile and how
<shtylman> that question is kinda open ended
<shtylman> cause many packages use all sorts of different build tools
<bertoldo> ok
<shtylman> kde uses CMake, another common one is autoconf (used by lots of projects), and then Qt uses qmake
<shtylman> if you get a package with apt-get source
<shtylman> you can also do: apt-get build-dep <package name>
<shtylman> to install any build dependencies
<bertoldo> great...
<ScottK> bertoldo: There is a lot to learn and almost everyone here is a volunteer, so we have limited time.  This is a welcoming group that is looking for new members, so don't get discouraged if it takes a little while to get started.
<shtylman> basically... start tinkering around with something small to get the hang of things
<shtylman> is my biggest recommendation
<bertoldo> thanks ScottK
<shtylman> cause there are lots of different ways to do all sorts of things
<bertoldo> thanks a lot too shtylman
<bertoldo> I'll look around on launchpad to find something...
<bertoldo> There is one thing that call my attention, it was the Ubuntu One client.
<bertoldo> We dont have one for KDE.
<bertoldo> dantii, you talked about this one? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickKPackagekitAppStore
<dantti> bertoldo: yes, I'm planning to create a simpler interface just for applications instalation
<dantti> but i need to finish the debconf support first
<bertoldo> dantti, the AppCenter will run on top of package tool kit?
<dantti> bertoldo: the kde one will
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134609 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (4 files) Use a DBus interface class to interact with the worker, rather than doing it all by ourselves in QApt::Backend. Convenient!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw will the doodle page be created by the council? or can i create one too? like i created one...
<maco> attempt at upgrading my lucid vm to mav went bad
<maco> i just logged in and after the splash fades out, i just have a black background and panel. no plasmoids on desktop and kickoff wont open
<jussi> maco: yeah, riddell mentioned that maverick crashed in VM
<jussi> just after the login he said
<maco> oh!
<maco> if i wait 2 minutes it restored my terminal from before i rebooted
<shadeslayer> yep.. but on real hardware it works fine 
<shadeslayer> only problem is that you get 2 panels
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134621 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (package.cpp package.h) Move a lot of public member variables that should have been private into PackagePrivate
<maco> holy moly!
<maco> load average is over 7!
<maco> and no i didnt get a second panel
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134622 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.h (log message trimmed)
<CIA-91> We don't really need to be exposing packageSourceList() to the public. It's only
<CIA-91> there so that QApt::Package can get info from libapt-pkg's insane iterators.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134628 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (package.cpp package.h) Move m_packageIter to PackagePrivate. I tried to also pass packageIter by pointer from the Backend, but when I used that approach it would crash the first time you accessed a method that used the packageIter :(
<maco> awww :( mav wont do unity mode
<yofel> is something wrong with drkonqi in maverick? rekonq crashed with segfault, I installed rekonq-dbgsym, but it still doesn't want to retrace it
<yofel> oh, from xsession-errors: ptrace: Operation not permitted.
<yofel> /tmp/kde-yofel/drkonqileu611.tmp:2: Error in sourced command file: No thread selected
<maco> yofel: have to run your traces as root
<maco> yofel: or umm..change something in /sys or /etc
<apachelogger> argh!!!
<apachelogger> this is so horrible
<jussi> this is cool!!! http://ppenz.blogspot.com/2010/06/version-control-support-in-dolphin.html
<jussi> just to augment apachelogger's horribleness
<shtylman> jussi: when that gets git support, let me know :)
<jussi> shtylman: it kinda has... :P
<jussi> "A very basic version of a Git plugin is already part of kdesdk. "
<ScottK> jussi: What does that do that kdesvn doesn't already do?
<jussi> ScottK: its in dolphin?
<shtylman> ScottK: work with thinks not in kde
 * ScottK almost never uses dolphin.
<ScottK> shtylman: I meant the dolphin plugin, not git.
 * ScottK is mostly converted on chromium.  Don't push your luck.
<yofel> what bug reporting address do I need to give drkonqi if I run it by hand so I can report the crash?
<shtylman> ScottK: give it time.. don't worry.. it will win you over :)
<yofel> filed bug 589841 about drkonqi
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589841 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] drkonqi can't retrace crashes anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589841
<shtylman> ScottK: im thinking about going to DC for july 4th fireworks... anything good I should see in the area.. already planning to see a museum or two
<shtylman> and landmarks
<shtylman> what about non mainstream stuff
<JontheEchidna> Washington Zoo
<shtylman> hmm.
<pinkrobotking> behold the pink robot king!
<shtylman> pinkrobotking: wtf
<shtylman> apachelogger: I refuse to address pinkrobotking
<shadeslayer_> pinkrobotking: really now... too much pink :P
<shadeslayer_> hehe :D
<shadeslayer_> shtylman: +1
<JontheEchidna> ironically, IRC is coloring shtylman pink and pinkrobotking red
<shtylman> *sigh*
 * shadeslayer_ mumbles darkly about robots being evil..
<pinkrobotking> omg!
<shadeslayer_> shtylman: youre blue here.. blue compliments pink :P
<ScottK> shtylman: Those are usually the main things.  Don't forget to get your picture taken in front of the Whitehouse.
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: youre red here :P
<shtylman> haha
<pinkrobotking> ...
<shtylman> oh no
<pinkrobotking> What we need is to redo launchpad with working.
<shtylman> apachelogger: there will be pain
<JontheEchidna> chanserv is protecting channel modes :(
<shadeslayer_> hehe..
<shtylman> jussi: ping
<JontheEchidna> pinkrobotking: redo launchpad?
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: like recode lp :P
<shadeslayer_> so that it works 
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<JontheEchidna> in #plasma: [15:46:38] *** rrix is now known as pinkrobot0002.
 * shadeslayer_ wonders where to find kubuntu tee's on shop.canonical.com
<shadeslayer_> robots are taking over the world :P
<pinkrobot0003> pinkrobot_t800: ooo, I like that
<pinkrobot_t800> :D
<bluerobot> hehehe :D
<pinkrobotking> /me hugs the pinkrobots
<pinkrobot0003> pink robots! we must rise up against the blue
<pinkrobotking> an army of pink and we shall take down apple and microsoft!
<pinkrobotking> FOR FREEDOM!!!!
<pinkrobot0003> FREEEEEEEDOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!
 * bluerobot would prefer taking down apple and MS to get EA working on linux games
<pinkrobot0003> bluerobots are not allowed speaking rights
<pinkrobotking> EA SHALL BE SQUISHED!!
<bluerobot> pinkrobotking: :P
<bluerobot> and yet i can speak :>
<pinkrobotking> kubotu: np
<kubotu> pinkrobotking doesn't exist on last.fm, perhaps they need to: lastfm user <username>
<maco> this channel has gotten so weird
<pinkrobotking> omg!
<pinkrobotking> kubotu: np apachelogger
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Shine (Babylon mix)" by Cyndi Lauper [Queer as Folk: The Final Season] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<pinkrobotking> I feel sort of shiny all of a sudden :P
<pinkrobot0003> woa
<pinkrobot0003> np is cool
<shadeslayer_> pinkrobot0003: you didnt know about it?
<pinkrobot0003> nope
<shadeslayer_> kubotu: np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ listened to ""complicated" (avril lavigne)" by Avril Lavigne 8 days ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/5o4cq6gKFAbR1V7wITwB7n] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<shadeslayer_> hmm.. that must have been my Sisters playlist :P
<pinkrobot0003> np
<pinkrobot0003> kubotu: np
<kubotu> pinkrobot0003 doesn't exist on last.fm, perhaps they need to: lastfm user <username>
<shadeslayer_> pinkrobot0003: np <username>
<shtylman> kubotu: np shtylman
<kubotu> shtylman listened to "Company Calls" by Death Cab for Cutie [We Have the Facts and We're Voting Yes, 2000] 3 months ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/451jjbOKeucUT51WX6eemf] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shtylman for more
<shadeslayer_> hehe
<shtylman> hehe
<shtylman> old
<shadeslayer_> that happens with me as well
<neversfelde> kubotu: np
<kubotu> neversfelde listened to "Broadway" by Goo Goo Dolls [Dizzy Up the Girl, 1998] 2 hours ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/3dbywb1zxwI3h1m9o304eY] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/neversfelde for more
<neversfelde> works :)
<shadeslayer_> hehe :)
<shtylman> kubotu: np ScottK
<kubotu> ScottK hasn't played anything recently
<shadeslayer_> pinkrobotking: smileys look funny with liberation mono
<shtylman> tisk tisk
<pinkrobotking> hm
<shadeslayer_> or maybe its just me :P
<pinkrobotking> shadeslayer_: you non-believer shall get but one simley from me!
<pinkrobotking>   _______ 
<pinkrobotking>  / /___ / 
<pinkrobotking> / /  |_ \ 
<pinkrobotking> \ \ ___) |
<pinkrobotking>  \_\____/ 
<shadeslayer_> hmm.. whats that...
<pinkrobotking> a heart obviously :P
 * shadeslayer_ tilts screen sideways
<shadeslayer_> pinkrobotking: doesnt look like one :P
<shadeslayer_> more like a deformed G :P
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: bug 569897 happens in lucid too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569897 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "user logout fails every second time on Lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569897
<shadeslayer_> um wait 
<pinkrobotking> now that is hardly my fault :P
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: i mean that it happens during boot,i get that message
<shadeslayer_> pinkrobotking: did you get my question earlier about the doodle?
<pinkrobotking> I probably did
<pinkrobotking> Fluff up! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fluffy/124142040948771
<maco> hmm every time i try to move a window on my maverick vm, it goes to load average 5
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: ninja's dont exsist and yet you mention it in your FB profile :P
<maco> ninjas dont exist?
<neversfelde> ahhhhh
<maco> but i met a guy at an art store who was studying ninjitsu!
<shadeslayer_> maco: kubuntu ninjas :P
<neversfelde> everything is broken now
<maco> neversfelde: you upgraded to mav too?
<neversfelde> no
<pinkrobotking> kubotu: np apachelogger
<kubotu> apachelogger listened to "Stay With Me" by Shearer [Eve] 2 minutes ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/4kKVdqJeaagU6pA0pEroTI] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<pinkrobotking> now that is wrong
<sheytan> Hi there
<sheytan> i'm testing maveric alpha1 now
<sheytan> and i find the 'lost and found' section in system settings none needed
<sheytan> but before i  start saying what you could move where (KCMs) please tell me somebody if you're going to clean it up? ;)
<shtylman> sheytan: don't follow the question
<shtylman> *I don't
<sheytan> shtylman in systemsettings in maveric alpha 1 there is a additional section at the bottom called 'lost and found'. There are KCM like software management, updates, user management etc. To remove that section and save space (don't make systemsettings a big window), we can move thoes KCMs to other sections ;)
<sheytan> get it now? :D
<shtylman> sheytan: I am sure those will move... probly what happened was that the section names/categories changed and those kcm you are talking about are ones we manage (iirc) so they will be updated
<shtylman> file a bug on launchpad if there isn't one already
<sheytan> shtylman, will do it when it will still exist in aplha 2 or 3 ;)
<sheytan> but it's a good idea to split software management and updates to independent KCMs
<shtylman> sheytan: why wait?
<sheytan> shtylman well, you're right. Will do it now ;D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: thats a problem with kde 4.5 :)
<sheytan> shadeslayer with thoes kcms?
<sheytan> shtylman how do i report a bug on  launchpad? :D
<shadeslayer> same thing is in lucid
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ubuntu-bug <app?
<sheytan> shadeslayer i'm on kubuntu  :D
<sheytan> but with a browser
<sheytan> how to ? :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: so.. :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: same thing :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer is it ported to Qt? :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: yep :)
<sheytan> i don't want any gnome deps here :D
<sheytan> Wow ;D
<sheytan> cool ;D
<shadeslayer> wont be :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer how is it called?
<sheytan> that app
<shadeslayer> its basically a apport hook which collects all data,with the frontend being a small qt load bar
<shadeslayer> *loading
<shadeslayer> sheytan: well like if i find a bug with choqok,i do : ubuntu-bug choqok
<shadeslayer> since this is a systemsetting kcm module i would guess kdebase...
<sheytan> shadeslayer ok, thank you :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: so like : ubuntu-bug kdebase-bin
<shadeslayer> not entirely sure if it should be bin or data
<sheytan> shadeslayer now starting up maveric :D
<sheytan> someone will move it to the right place ;D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: kool... i have a chroot of maverick :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: well finding the right package makes it alot easier :P
<shadeslayer> !bugs | sheytan : might also want to read this
<ubottu> sheytan : might also want to read this: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134670 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp We want to use isEmpty here
<pinkrobotking> who is empty?
<JontheEchidna> QStrings, potentially
<JontheEchidna> I had been using isNull
<JontheEchidna> which I dont' think would have caught the failure I had been anticipating
<Tm_T> pinkrobotking: o  k
<pinkrobotking> oh well, 0 != "" ;)
<JontheEchidna> xactly
<lex79> o/
<JontheEchidna> lex79: with pkg-kde-tools, any reason for 0.9.1ubuntu1 instead of 0.9.0ubuntu1?
<lex79> uhm
<JontheEchidna> oh, it hadn't appeared on changelog.debian.org yet, my mistake
<lex79> 0.9.1 is the new version
<lex79> kk
<pinkrobotking> JontheEchidna: ping around?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-05
<pinkrobotking> fregl: ping
<pinkrobotking> is anyone actually here?
<shtylman> everyone is always here
<pinkrobotking> oh
<pinkrobotking> shtylman!
<JontheEchidna> pinkrobotking: pong
<pinkrobotking> JontheEchidna: too late :P
<pinkrobotking> JontheEchidna: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/fluffy/
<pinkrobotking> in case you got improvement suggestions
<fregl> pinkrobotking: moin
<pinkrobotking> fregl: honey you are late ... http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/fluffy/
<fregl> pinkrobotking: I know, I'm old and slow...
<fregl> pinkrobotking: what is a "granding technique" ? :p
<fregl> wil +l
<pinkrobotking> granding is when you grand something
<fregl> ah, perfecting
<fregl> pinkrobotking: what did you drink "epsecially"?
<fregl> at least you called rekonq rekonq
<pinkrobotking> I can hardly call it recum in public
<pinkrobotking> ohw
<pinkrobotking> sry
<pinkrobotking> :/
<JontheEchidna> lol
<ScottK> fregl: Judging from your photos you've got some time yet before you can get away with the "I'm old" excuse.
<fregl> ScottK: hush :)
<pinkrobotking> oh
<pinkrobotking> dont let photoshop foul you
<pinkrobotking> in reality he looks WAY older
 * ScottK is open on the question of slow though.
<pinkrobotking> fregl: was that all?
<fregl> my receding hairline makes me weep every morning for an hour at least
<fregl> pinkrobotking: looks good as far as I can tell :)
<fregl> ♥ Stay Fluffy ♥
<fregl> lovely
<pinkrobotking> fregl: just keep telling yourself that it is result of too much thinking
<pinkrobotking> works for me :P
 * pinkrobotking should blog about that
 * fregl still has an unfinished blog post about fluffy, no idea what's in there :)
<pinkrobotking> being unshaved is result of being too important and tired eyese are a result of being too efficient
<pinkrobotking> fregl: does it come with stars and balloons?
 * pinkrobotking really needs to unfollow people on twatter he is following on denteist's dream already :/
<fregl> no stars included, baloons might be.. need to check later
<fregl> and I tried earlier to unbreak the krunner opaque themeing but that was sadly not possible as plasma doesn't like to behave
<fregl> (surprise)
<pinkrobotking> fregl: what is broken with it?
<pinkrobotking> the misrendering (black)?
<fregl> round corners → black splots (despite having a mask for that) but that seems to be a general problem here
<fregl> and the horizontal bar pixmap is scaled
<fregl> but maybe it is just my broken plasma, no clue how yours looks :)
<pinkrobotking> hm scaling I did not notice
<pinkrobotking> however sometimes plasma decided to scale without reason when switching between opaque and translucent
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134711 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/workeracquire.cpp Correctly set errorText and failedItem. (They had been reversed. Oops.)
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134713 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.h worker/worker.cpp) Move download started signal to right before when downloading actually starts. I had been a bit confused on the issue due to poor libapt-pkg API.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134714 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp I had forgotten to implement a dialog for fetch errors :S Implement one.
<JontheEchidna> ^what all the network drops were for
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134716 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp Forgot to remove these events after the "download started" signal emission moved further down the function
<JontheEchidna> Hrm, the transaction question stuff needs a rework and I just wrote it this afternoon... v.v
<JontheEchidna> will do tomorrow though. g'night
<apachelogger> my blog post about cd building is gonna be epic
<apachelogger> also
 * apachelogger hugs Nightrose
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> it appears to me that installing the base system now indeed does not try to install fluffy-desktop
 * apachelogger keeps fingers crossed to get a working install this time
<Tm_T> !fluffy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fluffy
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> jussi: ^
<Tm_T> apachelogger: no, write the factoid so someone, like I, can add it then (:
<apachelogger> I dunno what to write
<apachelogger> fregl: ^
<apachelogger> ahhhh
<apachelogger> it seems my installation did not go as well as I hoped
<apachelogger> no kdm :(
<Tm_T> hrrr
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> meeeeeh
<apachelogger> it did not install fluffy at all -.-
<apachelogger> man
<fregl> what is fluffy?
<fregl> ah, it's the kubuntu without amarok, right? :)
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> it is a kubuntu without kde
<apachelogger> or so says my vm :(
<fregl> yay ... not :(
 * fregl hugs apachelogger, even without kde
 * apachelogger rehugs fregl crying because he does not know why the install fails so horribly
<fregl> because distribution building needs sacrificing pink bunnies to the FSM?
<apachelogger> the FSM?
<fregl> flying spaghettin monster?
<apachelogger> OMG
<apachelogger> no!
<apachelogger> omg!!!!!!
 * apachelogger falls over
<fregl> apachelogger: actually that image in the article would also fit... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Spaghetti_Monster I wonder about the license
<fregl> not free - fail :(
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger is wondering if taskel might be the failure here
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> this almost makes sense
<fregl> apachelogger: what is a "mhall119"?
<apachelogger> fregl: i dunno?
<fregl> your esquimo identica friend wants to send you one (?)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> maybe an artist
<apachelogger> someone should tell him that KDE theming is superior to xfce and xfce will never be as attractive
<apachelogger> also, did he call me a girl?
<apachelogger> fregl: can you help him find out what he wants :P
 * apachelogger is busy fighting tasksel
<apachelogger> d-i	pkgsel/include	string fluffy-desktop
<apachelogger> that should do it for now ...
 * apachelogger rebuilds image the 7th time today
<jussi> !fluffy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fluffy
<jussi> apachelogger: have you a fluffy homepage yet?
<apachelogger> not yet :(
<apachelogger> fregl: ^ we should do something about that
<fregl> eean faild us homepage wise, didn't he?
<jussi> apachelogger: as soon as you get a homepage Ill add one for you. just let me know what it is.
<fregl> :(
<jussi> if its just server space you need, see tsimpson about something on jussi01.com
<apachelogger> fregl: pretty much
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> fregl: the nice ubuntu family already welcomes us :D
<fregl> jussi: that is amazing *hug*
<jussi> :)
<jussi> apachelogger: although, where do you have kubotu running?
<jussi> is it on jussi01.com? 
<apachelogger> I think so
 * apachelogger is confused with the hostnames
<fregl> ok, maybe we should take up that offer, the question is what to put there... my design skillz are so amazing that we really should find someone else to do a homepage
<jussi> we can link something into your homedir then.
<jussi> fregl: just make a nice wordpress theme :P
<apachelogger> oh, silly old wordpress
<fregl> but wordpress is a good starting point
<fregl> we can have a fluffy distor blog right away then
 * apachelogger is wondering if he broke the install again :/
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the thing is
<jussi> or just tell us what you want, django, joomla, drupal etc
<neversfelde> http://wordpress.org/extend/themes/tags/pink
<apachelogger> if it is in my home I need to maintain it :P
<apachelogger> hm
<jussi> apachelogger: if its wordpress it doesnt need to be
<jussi> ;)
<jussi> all web done ;)
<apachelogger> debian-installer apparently does not like not having a tasksel defined :/
<apachelogger> jussi: then we shall use wordpress ^^
<jussi> :)
<jussi> right, Ill get tsimpson to add another instance and give you the keys whne its done
<apachelogger> awesome
 * apachelogger hugs jussi
<jussi> oh, and this could be modified :P http://wordpress.org/extend/themes/kitten-in-pink
 * jussi hugs apachelogger
<neversfelde> hello kitty is also pink :)
<neversfelde> http://www.savingadvice.com/images/blog/hello-kitty-wordpress.png
<apachelogger> NO HELLO KITTY!
<apachelogger> leinir told me all about its evilness!
<apachelogger> I do not want to have anything to do with that
<neversfelde> mhh :)
<jussi> lol
<neversfelde> I know nothing more about hello kitty than it is pink
<jussi> neversfelde: good, keep it that way!
 * neversfelde has two sisters using a hello kitty windows theme
<jussi> windows has themes? o.O other than the standard 2? o.O
<Tm_T> jussi: yes, 3rd party, which might break a lot of stuff
<apachelogger> arrsome
<apachelogger> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> it is installing Qt :'(
<apachelogger> OMG!!!!!
<apachelogger> this is so awesome
<pinkrobotking> <3
<jussi> lol
<jussi> anyone remember what the mario clone game was?
<Tm_T> jussi: you mean supertux? (supermario tuxified)
<jussi> maybe... /me installs to see
<Tm_T> atleast that one is pretty straight clone, just different theme and a bit different physics
 * pinkrobotking just thought of the ubuntu mario ^^
<pinkrobotking> hm
<pinkrobotking> there is still something wrong :(
<apachelogger> seems plasma is a bit broken in my packaging
<apachelogger> coloring is fine though
<apachelogger> fregl: maybe it was luck, but I think I just did the first successfull installation \o/
<jussi> \o/
<Tonio_> jkjhjhjklkjhjhjhjkl
<Tonio_> oups, sory, testing keyboard mapping :)
<amichair> what are the actual ppa links for those mentioned in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs?
<tsimpson> amichair: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa#ppas
<amichair> tsimpson: thanks
<flupke> hi, why isn't the QtMultimedia module packaged in python-qt4 ?
<flupke> looks like it was forgotten in the install rule, where should I report this ? (the bug is the same on debian squeeze)
<flupke> ubuntu launchpad ? or maybe I should report to debian (I think the ubuntu packages are taken from there ?) ? or maybe both ? :)
<ScottK> flupke: It would be best to report it to both.
<flupke> ScottK, ok (thanks again :) )
<flupke> I'm verifying my patch works and will post it soon
<flupke> here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/+bug/590140
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 590140 in python-qt4 (Ubuntu) "QtMultimedia module missing from python-qt4" [Undecided,New]
<flupke> tested on my box and works fine
<debfx> IIRC qtmultimedia will be removed in qt 4.7 final
<debfx> http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2010/05/06/qt-47-scope-change-regarding-qt-multimedia/
<ScottK> flupke: ^^^ that perhaps changes things.
<flupke> well ATM there is functionnality that's only present in qtmultimedia (recording)
<Tm_T> I wonder why Phonon cannot be used though... oh well
<ScottK> flupke: If there's multimedia stuff missing from the bindings for Qt 4.6, I think that's a great bug for Debian (they won't focus on 4.7 or later until after Squeeze releases), but it seems for 4.7 here we perhaps ought to wait a bit and see.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna or apachelogger: kamoso needs a rebuild to drop the old kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 depends.  It also FTBFS with the current pkg-kde-tools.  Would one of you please fix it up?
<shadeslayer> lex79: um.. is 4.4.85 in ktown?
<lex79> I don't think so
<flupke> ScottK, well that's not a big fix, just adding a lib in the installed files list :)
<flupke> ScottK, and 10.04 is here for long
<ScottK> flupke: I think it's worth considering for us for 10.04 first.
<ScottK> first/also
<shadeslayer> lex79: then why was the wiki page to packaging 4.4.85?
<ScottK> It's a bit tricky since generally such bugs should be fixed in the development release first and it's not clearly appropriate here.
<ScottK> flupke: If Debian picks up the change for 4.6, I'll figure out how to push it here too.
<lex79> shadeslayer: I just prepared the page, doesn't mean nothing :)
<shadeslayer> ah ok :D
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw are you in the kubuntu council as well?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: considering we are at 4.4.82 currently
<lex79> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> lex79: ah ok :)
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: yes i saw that :)
<lex79> :)
<flupke> ScottK, ok thanks, got to go, I'll post the bug to debian tomorrow
<ScottK> Thanks.  Let me know how it works out.
<amichair> ScottK: just noticed the added ppas in the wiki page... many thanks!
<ScottK> amichair: Was that what you wanted?
<amichair> ScottK: much more :-)
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is kubuntu-dev-tools still useful?  I notice it didn't change at all in the last cycle?
<ScottK> Would someone please have a listen to http://www.nixnews.tk/kubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-netbook-remix-first-look and let me know if the reviewer liked it?  I'm pretty sure it's in German.
<apachelogger> ScottK: if only I knew
<debfx> I just noticed you have to explicitly pass --buildsystem=kde when overriding dh_auto_*
<debfx> this can be a problem as debian doesn't do anything in dh_auto_{install,clean} so they won't notice when it's missing
 * apachelogger needs to get wasted so he can come up with good code designs
<apachelogger> Nightrose, fregl, ScottK: if you need something creative from me, tonight is your chance
<Nightrose> hmmmm
 * Nightrose ponders
<Nightrose> apachelogger: can you write a chapter of my paper?
<Nightrose> the one about splines?
 * apachelogger is not much into splines unfortunately
<Nightrose> :/
<apachelogger> but if it just needs to be blah blah, then I suppose I can do that ^^
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> that said, I still need to write stuff for my knowledge management assignment
<apachelogger> oh my
<Nightrose> should be a bit more than that unfortunately
<apachelogger> cant help then, sorry :(
<Nightrose> apachelogger: what do you need?
<Nightrose> you could use my workwork's awesome wiki :D
<apachelogger> I did :P
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> :*
 * apachelogger doesnt even know what is up this week
<apachelogger> we are drifting towards madness I am afraid
<apachelogger> see, we have these scenario companies that each group has to add knowledge management stuff to
<apachelogger> almost every week another area of knowledge management
<apachelogger> suffice to say our companies are basically knowledge factories already
<apachelogger> the amount of explicit knowledge scares me already ^^
<Nightrose> hehe
<ScottK> Thus it needs management.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: On it. Though I think I recall seeing it have a gcc 4.5 FTBFS in the rebuild logs last cycle...
<JontheEchidna> We'll see what happens
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> It at least needs update for the new pkg-kde-tools.  Then I guess we'll see.
<ulysses> hello guys, I've just upgraded to Maverick, it is awesome.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: hum. No pkg-kde-tools build-dep. Must've been using an ancient kde.mk file from cdbs
<ScottK> Ouch.
<ScottK> txwikinger: ichthux-desktop still depends on kwin.  Would you please change it to kde-window-manager.
<ScottK> (kwin is an obsolete transitional package in Maverick)
<txwikinger> ScottK: right... I will put that on my list
<ScottK> txwikinger: Similar issue with ichthux-docs and khelpcenter
<txwikinger> I have to do several things for ichthux
<ScottK> IIRC it should be khelpcenter4
<ScottK> OK.
<txwikinger> ok
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: fixed kamoso uploaded
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> who did the amarok 2.3.1 build in kubuntu ppa? i have a question
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134949 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (workerdbus.cpp workerdbus.h) SVN_SILENT: svn add
<_Groo_> im building amarok from git but the upcming events and such that are dependent of liblastfm isnt building (lucid) and i do have the dev files installed.. 
<_Groo_> anything im missing?
<ScottK> _Groo_: It looks like Riddell uploaded it, but he's offline this weekend.
<_Groo_> ScottK: ok scott, tks
<_Groo_> ScottK: can you help me? im using debuild as usual to build stuff but after the inicial build (sucessfull) if i try to rebuild i get this error
<ScottK> I'm a bit busy at the moment, but I can take a quick look.  What error?
<_Groo_> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/Rv0vQYt7
<_Groo_> ScottK: sorry kde was giving em a hard time pasting it lol
<_Groo_> i know its a generic error but i dont know what could be polluting it, i removed debhelper files, obj-, doint know what is going on
<ScottK> Not sure.
<ScottK> I'd start with a clean package and try again.
 * ScottK needs to run.
<_Groo_> ScottK: k, tks.. yeah it works, but after the first compile i always get this
<_Groo_> and its amarol, so its huge to regit :P
<_Groo_> amarok
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> use bangarang then :P
 * apachelogger does not have a clue about the context here though :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i found it, nvm
<lex79> JontheEchidna: when you have time there are still some packages in my ppa that need upload
<lex79> thanks :)
<debfx> and digikam merge in bzr :D
<lex79> oh
<lex79> and ktorrent :D
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134952 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (CMakeLists.txt worker/worker.h) Build fix(es). No clue how this built before
<JontheEchidna> now that I fixed the build I'll get on that :)
<lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/445296/
<lex79> lol
<lex79> uhm
<JontheEchidna> huh
<JontheEchidna> redownloaded and it worked
<JontheEchidna> must have been corrupted during download
<lex79> good
<apachelogger> o/
<apachelogger> \o
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> yo yo
 * apachelogger is beyond ballmer's peak now
<apachelogger> :D
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan|Szel: where's your ktorrent merge again?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, from a quick look at the backend it seems like you got the connection logic inverted
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh?
<apachelogger> like downloadMessage(int, const QString&)
<apachelogger> that should be emitted by the backend
<apachelogger> connected to a slot in worker
<apachelogger> unless I get the function of this thingy wrong
<JontheEchidna> the worker sends that over dbus to the backend over dbus, which emits the signal to our apps
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I said over dbus twice there...
<JontheEchidna> basically we're re-emitting the signal we receive over dbus
<apachelogger> that souds wrong if you ask me
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the app access the backend?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<apachelogger> then this seems wrong
<apachelogger> app -> worker -> backend
<apachelogger> you have app -> backend -> worker
<JontheEchidna> the worker only does root stuff
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the then app needs both
<apachelogger> imagine an app that does only display stuff
<apachelogger> it would not require the worker at all, would it?
<JontheEchidna> that is correct
<apachelogger> so why should the backend enforce the worker startup?
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't
<JontheEchidna> the worker will only start when sent a signal over dbus
<apachelogger> how so?
<apachelogger> that seems overly dirty
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you are trying to do convenience at the cost of library sanity if you ask me :/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, this all leads back to the question why the worker implements so much logic :P
<apachelogger> all of the signals you get from the worker seem like stuff that should be in the lib to begin with
<JontheEchidna> because what the worker does needs authorization to run
<JontheEchidna> running only the stuff that needs root to work has obvious security benefits
<JontheEchidna> running the whole GUI as root led to issues in adept's case, too: bug 290695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290695 in adept (Ubuntu Jaunty) "Adept allows editing filenames in Details view" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290695
<apachelogger> that is not what I implied
<JontheEchidna> bad programming aside, it's best to run as little as root as you can get away with
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why is the worker dbus btw?
<JontheEchidna> required for policykit
<JontheEchidna> unless there's an alternate form of between-process communication I don't know about...
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: worker talks to policykitd getting auth and then does its magic?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah
<JontheEchidna> but since we have to do it inside worker, it can't talk to the backend normally, so we have to use dbus
<JontheEchidna> to notify of progress, warnings, errors, questions, and such
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: worker talking to authorizedbackend, authorizedbackend being instancified by backend
<apachelogger> app -> backend -> authbackend -> worker
<apachelogger> sort of 2 way each -> actually ... <->
<JontheEchidna> which process is authorized backend?
<JontheEchidna> which process is authorized backend in?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> good question
<JontheEchidna> any policykit worker is run entirely as root, and relies on polkitd to see if it really should do $action
<JontheEchidna> so e.g. if you had an app that does "touch /etc/fluffy", but you didn't want the gui to run as root, you could create a worker that has a function to touch /etc/fluffy
<JontheEchidna> if you don't want the worker to be an all-the-time daemon, you'd give it a dbus service xml file that tells dbus to start /usr/bin/fluffytoucher
<JontheEchidna> whenever a org.fluffy.toucher method is called
<JontheEchidna> fluffytoucher, which runs as root, asks polkitd to see if it really should touch /etc/fluffy, and polkitd asks polkit-kde to pop up a dialog for auth
<JontheEchidna> if auth comes back good, it touches. If bad, it returns from the touchFluffy() function without doing anything
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> policykit sounds like one bloody work around
<JontheEchidna> and would probably send a boolean signal back over the bus depending on success
<apachelogger> instead of fixing posix they work around its limitations -.-
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why does fluffytoucher run as root to being with?
<apachelogger> where is this defined?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: presumably, $user doesn't have write access to /etc
<JontheEchidna> the root-havingness is definied in the dbus service xml file
<JontheEchidna> this is qaptworker's http://pastebin.com/zBS8M4Rt
<JontheEchidna> (src/worker/org.kubuntu.qaptworker.service.in)
<JontheEchidna> and this conf file ensures that only polkitd running as root can start it: http://pastebin.com/tBfQBCDx
<JontheEchidna> brb, pizza
<apachelogger> I recon dbus is using like a libloader here
 * apachelogger either misses a piece to understand this propery or policykit is the greatest workaround in the history of linux
<apachelogger> s/using/used
 * JontheEchidna back
<JontheEchidna> yeah, though sudo is sort of working around posix deficiencies as well
<JontheEchidna> it's just a well established workaround ;)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> sudo carries out posix
<apachelogger> policykit actually works aroudn it
<JontheEchidna> http://kdeatopensuse.wordpress.com/2010/06/05/week-22-kde-at-opensuse/ <- we should really be doing a similar blog about kubuntu dev activities
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> Of course that one includes the standard opensuse strategy of just disabling things with problems rather than fixing them.
<JontheEchidna> heh
<siegie> ScottK: About that video link you posted earlier. It is in german.  He tested a alpha version off the netbook remix in march and was verry impressed "wunderschön"= wonderfull beautiful, he named no disadvantage or wat so ever. 
<ScottK> siegie: Thank you.
<ScottK> From his tone, it sounded good, but I had no idea.
<siegie> ScottK: np, my german is beter than my English :) 
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134972 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (globals.h package.h) Move the UpdateImportance enum to globals.h, where it belongs. I'll commit a PackageState move next, after I port things for the API change
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-06
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1134983 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (globals.h worker/worker.h) Don't need these typedefs since these flags are mutually exclusive
<vorian> ScottK: fwiw, I find no problems at all wrt -desktop on my netbook
<ScottK> vorian: It should work fine.
<vorian> indeed
<DarkwingDuck> Where can I find the Kubuntu Branding?
<DarkwingDuck> Font and logo
<JontheEchidna> debfx: It appears that the digikam tarball is just on the large side for my connection to be able to sponsor it :(
<vorian> is it in main JontheEchidna?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: yeah
<vorian> arg, sorry
<vorian> knew that one
<JontheEchidna> vorian: so how've things been going for you?
<vorian> good good
<vorian> just doing a bit o this and that
<JontheEchidna> Last time I heard you were in the middle of a move?
<vorian> heh, yeah
<vorian> moved to Idaho - then went crazy for a while
<vorian> now un-crazy
<vorian> i guess mad is a better term
<vorian> I am setting up my build system, so maybe I can help out here and there
<JontheEchidna> Once a ninja, always a ninja :)
<vorian> yay!
<JontheEchidna> Which reminds me...
<JontheEchidna> Due to KMail akonadi porting, KDEPIM is going to be one month late for the 4.5 cycle
<vorian> ...
<JontheEchidna> so it'd be good to get kdepim 4.4.4 into maverick for the time being
<JontheEchidna> I don't think anybody's done that yet, so if you're looking for something to do, kdepim-runtime and kdepim need updating in maverick
<vorian> well, the kde dep chart looks way different than I remember
<vorian> some good changes though
<JontheEchidna> yeah, kdebase finally doesn't depend on -workspace \o/
<vorian> fantastic!
<DarkwingDuck> ohhhhh My next play toy. https://store.archos.com/archos-tablet-p-96.html
<apachelogger> "obi-wan is like god, but with better waepons... obi-wan kenobi rulez" 
<apachelogger> now that is just ludicrous
<JontheEchidna> So did you guys hear the new KDE Logout sound? It's only 1 second long :D
<valorie> DarkwingDuck: but it's a windows tablet?
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: Wont take me long to put Linux on there
<valorie> I wonder what the wintax is on that tablet
<valorie> apachelogger: ping
<valorie> I was just nosing about, and noticed your PPA
<valorie> and downloaded and was installing ubuntuone-kde
<valorie> but synaptic reports: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntuone-kde_0.0.0~alpha1~119-0ubuntu0~lucid0~ppa0+201006022303_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.secrets.service', which is also in package gnome-keyring 0
<valorie> do I have to uninstall part of the gnome package first?
<Tm_T> or just overwrite it, if file contents are the same
<valorie> synaptic didn't give me that choice
<valorie> I guess I could just rm the file
<Tm_T> that wont help
<valorie> but that might mess up the keyring, no?
<valorie> I've been watching the commits, and hoping for the day I could experiment with it in real kde fashion
<valorie> maybe I would have better luck in kpackagekit?
<valorie> or apt-get
<Tm_T> valorie: the overwrite issue is there with all tools
<Tm_T> valorie: you can use "dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntuone-kde_0.0.0~alpha1~119-0ubuntu0~lucid0~ppa0+201006022303_amd64.deb"
<Tm_T> valorie: and prolly want to forve the gnome keyring stuff back when you need that
<valorie> that's messy
<valorie> I would like to find out from harald if this problem is going to be solved in the near future
<valorie> I'd rather not use brute force if waiting will solve the prob
<Tm_T> valorie: ye, that's the best way
<valorie> after all, I *can* use it now
<valorie> it just is all brown and ugly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there?
<shadeslayer> any updates on the kubuntu council meet?
<apachelogger> valorie: even if the problem was solved there would be more problems, which is the obvious reason that I did not publish alpha1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: updates? its not like anyone started to get one scheduled
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm.. ok,so how do i get it started? :P
<apachelogger> I think jr is looking into this tomorrow he said
<shadeslayer> oh wonderful ... :)
<apachelogger> uh
 * apachelogger got made Herald
<apachelogger> fregl: btw, please checkout the comment about parley on my blog post
 * shadeslayer wonders what thats supposed to mean
 * apachelogger does not feel qualified to reply
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://techie-buzz.com/foss/fluffy-linux-for-those-who-like-pink-bunnies-and-unicorn.html
<shadeslayer> ahh...
<apachelogger> "This is what Herald Sitter, one of the two people behind Fluffy, has to say about Fluffy:"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so you released Alpha 1?
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you might consider this as your mascot :P : http://www.tm-travolta.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/k-unipony1.jpg 
<apachelogger> now I dont know
 * apachelogger got a bit of a headache
<apachelogger> I went to bed 4 hours ago, or so
<apachelogger> also at 5am I decided to go jogging and eventually ended up on the local mountain
<shadeslayer> o_O
<apachelogger> also I wonder why the tower of cans still stands
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/Ry_5nPq.html
 * apachelogger pokes Nightrose with http://picasaweb.google.com/apachelogger/Graz#5479610381028181810
<apachelogger> just for you bunny :*
<Nightrose> awwww
<Nightrose> :*
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/post-something-that-you-do-not-like-about-slackware-790364/page7.html#post3994118
<apachelogger> lol 
 * shadeslayer just read last kubuntu council meet logs..
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you ask scary questions :P
<apachelogger> last ones are nothing to go by
<apachelogger> I was too busy to prepare properly
<apachelogger> but now
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> oh noes ... :o
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135127 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (4 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-91> Since we can only transport QFlags over DBus as int's, use a few teeny functions
<CIA-91> to cast the int's to QFlags before emitting to our apps. This results in less
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i heard user days were postponed?
<JontheEchidna> I hadn't heard
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: seems they are.. postponed to july
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2053 
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oh and btw i see we havent implemented Tutorial Days for kubuntu,i would like to contribute to that too :)
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135132 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Forgot this...
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135138 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.h Upate apidox to reflect new API
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135155 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (11 files in 4 dirs) Large-ish API changes: - Get rid of Globals namespace in globals.h. Sort of pointless. - Move the QList<Package*> and QList<Group*> typedefs to globals.h, and rename to PackageList and GroupList respectively
<delight> what is the package needed to activate the webkit support in konqueror (kde 4.5beta1, maverick 10.10 alpha1)
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135162 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp We shouldn't have to delete/recreate our Cache object each time we reload. Calling open() on the cache will do all that needs done to refresh things.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135163 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Turns out there's a nice Qt macro that iterates through a container and deletes all items if they are a pointer
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135226 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (qaptbatch.cpp qaptbatch.h) Cruft--
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135231 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (qaptbatch.cpp qaptbatch.h) Use a DBus adaptor here, too. So convenient. <3
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-30
<apachelogger> 16 hours spent on doing crapz for university
<apachelogger> what a dreadful waste of time
<ScottK> Well kde4libs merged from Debian is built on i386 and powerpc, so there's plenty of sponsoring to do if you want to feel like you got something done today.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<apachelogger> why u highlight so much
<apachelogger> oh suppose that should have been y
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> if someone told me that being overlord means more highlights, I'd have reapplied sooner :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is half past 3, perhaps after I had a coffee, some telly, a shower and maybe even breakfast ;)
<ScottK> It's not tomorrow until you sleep.
<ScottK> It's not too late to save today.
<apachelogger> who said anything about sleeping :O
<ScottK> OK.  Just checking.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what disturbs me is that I actually haven't seen a sponsorship bug in my bugs folder all day
 * ScottK is busy fixing Debian ATM.
<ScottK> Well we decided not to bother.
<ScottK> If you look on MoM it's in the MoM comments.
<ScottK> All the changes are in bzr.
<ScottK> The bug seemed rather like pointless paperwork.
<apachelogger> I agree
<apachelogger> though if the masters of DDD or what they call it these days knew....
<apachelogger> one must have a branch for the merge, then merge request it to the supreme branch
<apachelogger> so that some sponsor can merge the branch into the supreme branch and then upload
<apachelogger> reading this, it feels almost as insane as functional programming
<apachelogger> oh gosh
<ScottK> Yes, well UDD is not quite there yet for general use, I must say.
<apachelogger> there are mor scripts than I ever had in kubuntu-dev-tools :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: anyhow, I guess my point is that there is a lack of pending-merge notification with just pushing it into the branch
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> As a general rule, however, I think marking it in MoM and mentioning it here should be ~sufficient.
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> we should document it somewhere, I fear people forget to add a comment on mom ^^
<apachelogger> "5 easy steps to make a merege that makes apachelogger sponsor it"
<ScottK> 1.  Send alcohol.
<ScottK> 2  - 5.  Repeat step 1.
<micahg> kubotu: beer apachelogger 
<apachelogger> :D :D :D
<apachelogger> kubotu: order tea, earl grey, hot for micahg
 * micahg thought that would work...
 * kubotu is replicating a hot cup of earl grey for captain micahg.
<micahg> kubotu: please slide a beer down to apachelogger 
 * micahg doesn't get this...
<micahg> kubotu: good tea :)
<apachelogger> micahg: it is order <thing> [for nick]
<micahg> kubotu: order expresso for apachelogger 
 * kubotu slides expresso down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> hm, sounds like my bed really won't get to see me tonight
<apachelogger> good thing jussi is not around to send me to bed tomorrow :P
<micahg> kubotu: order a nightcap for apachelogger 
 * kubotu slides a nightcap down the bar to apachelogger
<micahg> apachelogger: you can choose your drink of choice at this hour :)
 * ScottK starts to write a security complaint about micahg abusing the bot and then stops when he realizes where it would go.
<micahg> hehe
 * micahg stops now
<micahg> apachelogger: BTW, there are 6 bugs tagged kubuntu in the sponsorship queue
<ScottK> I see spam linked in invitations have a 'confirm you know $PERSON' link, but no 'WTF is this?' link.
<apachelogger> which reminds me that for some reason I am not a sponsor
<apachelogger> I cannot process no sponsorship request :'(
 * apachelogger takes his note book and writes down some stuff for kde sprint before going to bed
<micahg> apachelogger: you can still process it, you just can't unsubscribe sponsors, to get membership, just ask a team admin
<apachelogger> micahg: that surely requires me to switch to another channel, way too much hassle :P
<micahg> apachelogger: nope, nhandler is an admin :)
<apachelogger> sweet
<ScottK> I already asked kees.
<ScottK> Since he's the admin furthest west.
<apachelogger> :D :D
<micahg> well, themuso is further west and might actually be working :)
<ScottK> But then you knew that already since I highlighted you there too.
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> But I can never tell what time it is there.
<ScottK> Besides, trying to mix Australia and Austria in the same context is far too confusing.
<apachelogger> ScottK: for some reason notifications are broken for me, so I would not know
<ScottK> apachelogger: No chatview?
 * ScottK wonders how apachelogger survives without chatview enabled.
<apachelogger> gawd now, I have the attention span of a 5 year old, I'd have to scroll up to read what I was talking about due to stupid chatview eating away real estate
<ScottK> I think the true ADD experience is to use only the chatview.
<ScottK> Sometimes you have to be able to read quickly though.
<apachelogger> hm, sounds like fun
<ScottK> micahg: Good call on TheMuso.
<ScottK> apachelogger: You're in sponsors now.
<apachelogger> I am important 
<apachelogger> woohooo
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> now I can go to bed
<micahg> hehe, and we'll get the 3.0 kernel in oneiric soonish I guess: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTUwMg
<ScottK> I guess Linux doesn't like big version numbers.
<ScottK> apachelogger: No you need to sponsor some stuff first.
<micahg> yeah, in the text he says "he real reason is just that I can no longer comfortably count as high as 40."
<apachelogger> awww
<apachelogger> with an iterative approach I can very much relate to that
<apachelogger> hm, the sponsorhip bugs are all not actually kubuntu related
<apachelogger> how boring
<apachelogger> kubuntu is too well organized, we need to introduce some chaos
<apachelogger> also, really, bed time
<apachelogger> kubotu: order bed
 * kubotu is placing a cot for apachelogger in the corner of #kubuntu-devel.
 * apachelogger snoozes away
 * ScottK notes a disturbing lack of stuff apachelogger uploaded in the build queue.
<LaserJock> *\o/*
 * ScottK waves back.
<ScottK> Did something good happen?
<LaserJock> ScottK: I got out my pom-poms
<LaserJock> this thing is rockin', very pleased
<ScottK> Too bad apachelogger went to sleep.
<ScottK> He would enjoy those.
<ScottK> Glad you're liking it.
<LaserJock> yeah, just need to shave some RAM, but otherwise very usable, looks slick, low CPU usage
<LaserJock> the good thing on the RAM from is I got back several hundred MB by switching back to Firefox from Chromium
<LaserJock> *front
<LaserJock> so that at least counteracts GNOME -> KDE
<ScottK> Ubuntu's Firefox is patched to integrate well with the Default KDE style (Oxygen)
<LaserJock> yeah, it looks real nice
<LaserJock> I was surprised
<LaserJock> I'm used to Firefox looking like crap in KDE
<ScottK> I'll confess I've kind of lost track.  I've used Chromium almost exclusively since it hit the Ubuntu archive.
<ScottK> I mostly use Firefox for my 'facebook browser'.
<ScottK> I figure the odds of stuff leaking across unexpected facebook privacy barriers are lower if I only log into facebook with a browser I don't use for anything else.
<ScottK> And then I don't check facebook as often as I used to.
<LaserJock> well, I was using Chromium exclusively for a long time
<LaserJock> but it just kept sucking up RAM
<LaserJock> and I couldn't figure out what was going on
<LaserJock> if I leave it for very long (especially on Gmail) I end up using say 400-500 MB of RAM
<LaserJock> I do the same thing  in Firefox, leave it for days, open tabs, close tabs, etc. and I stay between 150 and 250 MB
<LaserJock> so I switched, even though Chromium is faster and I like some of its features better
<ScottK> I'll have to try using Firefox on the netbook then.
<ScottK> RAM usage is definitely a problem there.
<micahg> ScottK: you can accomplish the same separation by using different profiles
<ScottK> That would require me to know what I'm doing.
<ScottK> I use a separate user to visit financial web sites even though I know I could do that with separate profiles too.
<micahg> ScottK: just start it with -P
<yofel> hm. Can you run firefox with 2 different profiles at the same time? If I open firefox again it just opens a new window for the current profile
<yofel> good morning btw.
<micahg> yofel: yes, MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1 firefox -P
<yofel> thanks :)
<yofel> does someone remember why we make plasma-wallpapers-addons depend on kdebase-workspace-wallpapers and kdewallpapers in ubuntu? I could somehow get Suggests or Recommends, but I see no reason why it should depend on them
<yofel> the changelog doesn't have anything useful about it either
<debfx> yofel: yeah, that doesn't make sense
<debfx> especially if it's undocumented
<debfx> apachelogger: didn't we have a button in the wallpaper chooser dialog to install additional packages?
<yofel> hm, bzr annotate is useful ^^
<yofel> JontheEchidna: do you remember why you added that? (back in 4.2.85)
<debfx> hm no one has merged kdepimlibs yet :(
 * debfx fixes a kde4libs overwrite error before someone notices it
<padams> apachelogger: ping
 * debfx hands JontheEchidna the bzr add command :P
<debfx> kdebase-runtime doesn't have the debian patches in bzr
<debfx> how do we handle patches from debian that we don't want to apply?
<debfx> imho adding them commented to series is the best way to make sure someone doesn't accidentally add them later
<debfx> apachelogger: kubuntu_02_fix_digets_encoding.diff from the qoauth package should be upstreamed, right?
<debfx> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52630546/qoauth_1.0-2ubuntu1_1.0-2ubuntu2.diff.gz
<debfx> JontheEchidna: 30-nepomuk-inotify-limit.conf wasn't installed anymore in kdebase-runtime
<debfx> I've fixed that and uploaded
<itali-chan> hola a todos
<apachelogger> debfx: http://i.imgur.com/oWbpg.png
<apachelogger> padams: pong
<apachelogger> debfx: I blieve I sent the qoauth patches upstream
<apachelogger> perhapsneeds repoking
<apachelogger> Anthony Mercatante (tonio) has accepted the invitation to make Kubuntu
<apachelogger> KdeSudo Development Team (kubuntu-kdesudo) a member of UBUNTU - AL
<apachelogger> (linux-traipu).
 * apachelogger sighs
<ryanakca> Heh, has that team been brought up with any launchpad folks? It does seem to be a bit of an abuse of services (spamming everybody with "Please make your team a member of mine" requests)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: IIRC ScottK said that the lp people say we need to take this to the community council
<apachelogger> which is interesting as *I* as launchpad user, unrelated to my involvement with youbuntoo, feel annoyed by the spam
<tsimpson> apachelogger: ditto
<apachelogger> afiestas: ping
 * ryanakca is surprised LP doesn't have an Acceptable Use Policy. But really, a troll signing up, putting the word "Ubuntu" on his LP page and annoying people really shouldn't involve the CC. If the guy was involved in *buntu, sure, but he hasn't contributed *anything*.
 * ryanakca shrugs and gets back to work.
<tsimpson> ryanakca: we don't know if they really are a troll, or just an annoying^Hover enthusiastic n00b ;)
<ryanakca> tsimpson: Sure :)
<debfx> apachelogger: ok, I suppose I already have installed the wallpapers
<debfx> apachelogger: I don't see anything on the qoauth github site
<afiestas> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> afiestas: do you have time to preview a blog post real quick?
<apachelogger> debfx: yeah, the button disappears when kde-wallpapers or whatever it is called is installed
<debfx> makes sense
<apachelogger> it is supreme apachelogger patching :P
<apachelogger> might be worth carrying upstream one way or another
<afiestas> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> which leads back to the whole topic of getting a distro agnostic api that can be used for that plunder
<apachelogger> afiestas: you should be getting a mail in a bit
<debfx> apachelogger: you could use your supreme patching powers to make the samba package installer work with qapt
<afiestas> apachelogger: nice
<apachelogger> debfx: but then we diverg0r from upstream
<apachelogger> also JontheEchidna is better suited to do that ^^
<apachelogger> jussi: my board be pending, arr
<apachelogger> a pending arrm board one might say ^^
<apachelogger> afiestas: good to publish?
<jussi> apachelogger: whens the ship date? 
<apachelogger> on -- 
<apachelogger> the international day of pending
<jussi> :D
<apachelogger> they apparently ate money from my account already though ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger and ryanakca: The specific issue I had a couple of days ago was a different team, be see the results of my trying to get LP to deal with it: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/158592
<afiestas> apachelogger: yes, go ahead
<apachelogger> afiestas: thanks
<ScottK> apachelogger: This reminds me you sent me a review request some days ago.  Still need reviewing?
<apachelogger> well, it is published in a bit, so you can review it then ^^
<ScottK> I find myself unaccountably awake on a holiday Monday with no plans (the plan was to be asleep), so I could do it if you wanted.
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/05/30/to-kde-with-love/
<ScottK> apachelogger: Nice.  I found I had mail about it too.
<apachelogger> yah, I believe the review thing is quite the spam machine, IIRC you get mails whenever I'd edit the post after its pubishing
<apachelogger> a bit of a monstarrrr
<ScottK> Must be why I got the second one.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: syncbackup or easybackup are no option?
<ScottK> Did he say about kbackup?
<jussi> !info easybackup
<ubottu> Package easybackup does not exist in natty
<jussi> !syncbackup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syncbackup
<ScottK> Ah.  I see the mail now.
<jussi> !info syncbackup
<ubottu> Package syncbackup does not exist in natty
<jussi> shadeslayer: ping?
<apachelogger> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> me eyes!1
<apachelogger> me precious eyes!!!
<apachelogger> kbackup---------
<jussi> apachelogger: ?
<jussi> :D
<apachelogger> do not under any circumstances go to the kbackup site
<apachelogger> your head might melt or something
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> this is epic
<apachelogger> "CVS access"
<apachelogger> ScottK, Quintasan: that just rendered kbackup a non-competitor
<apachelogger> ah, backintime is more pleasing on the eyes, nice
<apachelogger> the UI is not the best though
<ScottK> Yes, I saw.
<ScottK> apachelogger: kbackup has been around for quite awhile, so there is some cruft/inertia.
<ScottK> Actually sourceforge isn't the correct site anymore.
<apachelogger> hm, even better, leaving rotting sites around :S
 * apachelogger notes that a random google run for backup software on linux turns up the most horrid GUIs ever
<apachelogger> it is like every design sin ever commited,is surely implemented in a backup ui
<apachelogger> brrr
 * ScottK notes that there are people who declare all VCS later than CVS fundamentally broken as it's impossible to live without per file logs.
 * ScottK further notes he is not one of those people.
 * jussi notes ScottK noting
<apachelogger> curious
<apachelogger> that sounds rather oyvey(tm)
<apachelogger> as if it mattered whether a log was per file, per dir, per commit or per rand()%fileAmount
<ScottK> The standard practice is to have CVS write the log into the relevant file as a comment, so it kind of makes sense.
<ScottK> What's less clear is why other, more modern, ways don't suffice.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'd argue that doing that only works if you are a lazy programmer and only change stuff once every 5 years
 * ScottK would agree.
 * ScottK considers founding the "Ubuntu Unfriendly Squad", but in the end decides it's not worth the trouble.
<yofel> kubotu: order a bucket of icetea for me
 * kubotu slides a bucket of icetea down the bar to me
<yofel> kubotu: order a bucket of icetea for yofel
 * kubotu slides a bucket of icetea down the bar to yofel
<yofel> too freakin' hot -.-
<ScottK> kubotu: order two buckets of ice for yofel
 * kubotu slides two buckets of ice down the bar to yofel
<yofel> better :)
<debfx> for me too, please
<debfx> it's way too hot here
<ScottK> kubotu: order two buckets of ice and a cold shower for debfx
 * kubotu slides two buckets of ice and a cold shower down the bar to debfx
<debfx> thanks!
<ScottK> micahg: Is there a reason we don't ship the SPI ca cert for Firefox/Chromium?
<ScottK> FYI: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/pkg-kde-tools/0.14.0ubuntu1~natty1
<ScottK> Shortly no more need to manually backport pkg-kde-tools.
<ScottK> micahg: http://www.spi-inc.org/ca/
<Quintasan> Therfore I suggest using BackInTime KDE as our backup application
<shadeslayer> jussi: pong?
<ScottK> Bug 507246 may have the best title ever:
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507246 in backintime (Ubuntu) "failure to backup -> everything is sunshine" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507246
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<ScottK> Quintasan: It does seem to have some bugs.
<debfx> agateau: have you seen my ping from yesterday?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Still better than KBackup and developer is even doing something
<agateau> debfx: no I haven't
 * agateau scrols
 * Quintasan had like 9 errors in memtest
<agateau> scrolls
<shadeslayer> agateau: oh i haz a bug for you in gwenview
<ScottK> Quintasan: I agree that it's probably better since the lack of restore is a serious problem.
<debfx> agateau: libdbusmenu-qt exports symbols from private header files
<shadeslayer> agateau: but i don't have any debug symbols
<debfx> agateau: are those really needed?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well, I could not find it
<Quintasan> It is maybe hidden somewhere
<Quintasan> :D
<ScottK> Quintasan: No.  It's missing.
<ScottK> It's missing by design though.
<agateau> debfx: I don't think so
 * agateau looks
<ScottK> It sort of assumes one knows how to untar and pick out the file one wants.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: When do I get KRunner for Muon?
<shadeslayer> agateau: its something like : Go to a partition contaning a jpeg file > Try dragging the jpeg file > menu pops up > click anywhere else to close menu > gwenview crashes
<ScottK> shadeslayer: IRC makes a poor bug reporting medium.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah i'll report it once i have the debug symbols
<agateau> shadeslayer: is it reliably reproducible?
<shadeslayer> agateau: yes
<shadeslayer> every time
<agateau> debfx: might have to do with being able to use those classes from unit-tests
<agateau> debfx: not the best thing though
<agateau> shadeslayer: let me try to reproduce
<shadeslayer> agateau: sure i'm installing debug symbols meanwhile
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I can't replicate this.  Are you on 64bit?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes and i'm running trunk
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> No trunk here.
<shadeslayer> ( looks like a crash somewhere in Qt i might add )
<agateau> shadeslayer: crashes here as well (with master)
<debfx> agateau: ah right, they include private headers
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://paste.kde.org/76375 
<agateau> shadeslayer: yes, stupid mistake on my side
<shadeslayer> :)
<agateau> shadeslayer: about to commit the fix, thanks for reporting
<shadeslayer> np :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: what woudl the ubuntu unfriendly squad do?
<apachelogger> devalidate HW?
<agateau> shadeslayer: fix pushed
<ScottK> apachelogger: Apply appropriate negativity at people that are screwing up.
<ScottK> See recent discussions here with shadeslayer as an illustrative example of what such a team might accomplish.
<shadeslayer> agateau: \o/
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh, I do not want to read :(
<apachelogger> but the idea sounds like something we should have
<shadeslayer> wait what are you guys talking about?
<apachelogger> you
<JontheEchidna> yofel: the weather wallpaper plugin in that package uses wallpapers from both packages
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what about me?
<apachelogger> don't remember, chatview is in my way and I am too lazyto scroll
<apachelogger> darn you chatview *wave fist*
<apachelogger> I fear we have too much to do
<ScottK> IIRC it was something about wayward minions needing encouragement to do useful and appropriate quality work.
<apachelogger> also I fear we need different approaches to undoing the todos
<ScottK> wiki edit, delete, save, done.
<apachelogger> but then what do we do until release?
<apachelogger> there is only so much .prn one can watch
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i am starting to do work again, but just need a *bit* more time (  just 10 more days! ) ..... but i am going to do stuff this time 
<apachelogger> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/159498
<apachelogger> api
<apachelogger> wooohooo
<JontheEchidna> !info plasma-runner-installer oneiric
<apachelogger> flip me running
<ubottu> 'oneiric' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<JontheEchidna> trololo
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: plasma-runner-installer in oneiric
<jussi> oh, bah, I forgot
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah blame jussi
<apachelogger> jussi: now you need to blame Quintasan
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you consquently blame the shadeslayer
<apachelogger> and then I join and blame ScottK
<apachelogger> a circle of blame
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Great.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: who would blame me again :P
<apachelogger> if only we'd got an ubuntu unfriendly squad
<apachelogger> we could have a daily circle of blame
<ulysses> blamelogger
<jussi> ahh, just skip it, its shadeslayer's fault because I have no blink.
<shadeslayer> it's pythons fault for not working
<ScottK> apachelogger: circles are no fun.  It's much better to have a hierarchy where blame can be dumped down on minions from above.
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> I has retracted membership of kubuntu-mobile on that spam team
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> now if only tonio had not made kdesudo member of that team -.-\
 * apachelogger sighs a bit and stuff
<ScottK> Someone who lives in France should go hunt down Tonio_ and make him rejoin us.  With jr distracted we could use his help again.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well yes, but the minions would be implementing a circle
<JontheEchidna> What I want to know is how I became a Xubuntu Developer, Member, User and Tester
<apachelogger> we need a circle, so that the team can relate to the ubuntu circle of friends
<ScottK> apachelogger: As long as I'm above the circle, I'm fine with circles.
<apachelogger> hence a circle of blame would be a circle of unfriendly
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Happened when you got core-dev.  It's inescapable.
<Tonio_> ScottK, hey :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, you are overlord
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Tonio_: !
<ScottK> Ah.  It's a Tonio_.
<Tonio_> hi guys
<Tonio_> not than I don't want to rejoin, but I don't use kde anymore
<apachelogger> Tonio_: can you please make kubuntu-members or kubuntu-council admin of kdesudo-kubuntu
<Tonio_> worse, I can't use it
<ScottK> Tonio_: You can come back to KDE now.  Even laserjock declared it good.
<apachelogger> are you on arm and KDE does nto work?
<apachelogger> cause we have a fix for that :P
<Tonio_> ScottK, I need to test it...
<ScottK> In any case if you could do the team thing apachelogger asks, that would be really helpful.
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw did you see my beautiful kubuntu-low-fat?
<Tonio_> ScottK, but the absolute lack of "professionnalism" in kde developpment, breaking things release after release, isn't making me confident for the future, to be honnest :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I recall the proposal.  I did not notice any implementation yet. Where can I find it?
<ScottK> Tonio_: It seems to be getting better.
<Tonio_> ScottK, anyway, I wanna test it again, and if it's ready to be used, I'm quite okay to switch back
<ScottK> I think the kmail pain we're about to experience is the last major one for awhile.
<Tonio_> ScottK, in witch way is jr distracted ?
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is why I ask, I forgot where I put it :P
<ScottK> Tonio_: He's on rotation to the bzr team for 6 months, so he's only a free time contributor to Kubuntu this cycle.
<Tonio_> ScottK, kmail is basically the most important app for me
<Tonio_> oh okay
<apachelogger> ScottK: lp:kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<Tonio_> so there is no more people "paid" to make kubuntu ?
<apachelogger> ScottK: doesn't hook into the configs yet, so you need to fiddle with something somewhere
<ScottK> Tonio_: steveire has been working very hard to make sure we'll all love kmail2.
<ScottK> We'll find out shortly.
<apachelogger> the reason it does not do that yet, is because overlord apachelogger decided that implementing a decascader first made more sense
<ScottK> Tonio_: Not this cycle (paid contributors).
<Tonio_> "paid contributors" ?
<Tonio_> ah ok sorry
<Tonio_> got it
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sounds like something that requires me to think, which is unlikely at 10:28 AM on a holiday.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, next year we can start from scratch with KDE 5 ;)
<ScottK> Tonio_: He'll be back.
<Tonio_> ScottK, oh did you know my gf is pregnant, and I'm gonna get married ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: I did not.  Congratulations.
<ScottK> Tonio_: I've lost track of you.  Are you back in France?
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> I never was gone in fact
<Tonio_> my company is in canada, but I stay in france
<ScottK> I thought you were in Canada for awhile?
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> OK.
<Tonio_> I pretty much stopped kubuntu simply because I can't consider working on a project I don't trust in the first place...
<ScottK> So we can send agateau after you if you go missing.
<ScottK> So you think you can trust Gnome Shell better?
<Tonio_> I really hope kde will make it again, but honnestly, afaics the nightmare kde4 has been since it's first release completly blow up the user's database...
<Tonio_> I don't know if I can trust gnome-shell :)
<Tonio_> but I know gnome 2 is still there, and kde 3 isn't :)
<ScottK> For the moment.
<Tonio_> but yeah, gnome-shell could push people to try kde again
<ScottK> I think KDE4 is almost there.
<ScottK> Tonio_: It already has.  
<Tonio_> especially since unity is far from beeing universally loved
<ScottK> That and Unity both.
<Tonio_> ScottK, wanna know what is my primary OS right now ?
<Tonio_> windows 7.... and it's amazing
<ScottK> BTW, thanks to afiestas_work and friends KDE and bluetooth is now in very good shape (I remember that was one of your pain points)
<Tonio_> ScottK, know what ? I'm gonna test kde4 toonight
<ScottK> Great.
<Tonio_> ScottK, I had a lot of points, but mainly, my concern was that I felt kde didn't consider users need (aka wireless manager that works, bluetooth)
<Tonio_> and ended up feeling to me like a hudge band of geeks having fun
<ScottK> The wireless stuff is getting pretty good too.
<steveire> kmail2 seems to have problems for some people, but most or many are using it without problems.
<Tonio_> ScottK, yeah I know :) after..... 8 years I'm using kde, there is now something that works
<Tonio_> no issue with devs, I love them, but as we discussed, project manager was really, really lacking, and I lost motivation
<ScottK> With my android phone I can do tethered networking via USB and all I have to do is enable it in the phone.  The KDE end just works.
<Tonio_> let's test this kde4 again
<Tonio_> I said to my gf last weeks I was missing workingon free software
<ScottK> In the next release I think I'll be able to do this via bluetooth.
<apachelogger> Tonio_: uh, congratulations
<Tonio_> apachelogger, thanks :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Did you fix the kdesudo-kubuntu ownership?
<ScottK> That would be super helpful.
<apachelogger> it would also be helpful if everyone on the kubuntu council were administrator for the kubuntu council ^^
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> I did mail jr about the council election results.
<apachelogger> Quintasan, shadeslayer, yofel: p-i-n-g
<Tonio_> ScottK, so what exactly do you need me to do ?
<Tonio_> kubuntu-council member of kubuntu-kdesudo ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Make kubuntu-council an administrator.
<Tonio_> ScottK, need to find out how to do this first :)
<Tonio_> I never was a fanof launchpad for this kind of stuff
<ScottK> Acutally if you could just make apachelogger an admin we can sort the rest later.
<ScottK> I think first we need the kubuntu-council admin to request to join the team.
<ScottK> And that's jr and he's not around.
<apachelogger> ScottK: no, you can also add someone to a team, in which case that needs to be ack'd
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Then you explain it.
<apachelogger> so yeah, making me admin is the quick fix
<apachelogger> otherwise we'd have to wait for jr ^^
<apachelogger> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/+members
<Tonio_> apachelogger, may I put you as an admin ?
<afiestas_work> ScottK: :p
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yeah, please
<Tonio_> apachelogger, already found that out :)
<afiestas_work> Tonio_: if you need anything more on the Bluetooth side, just ping 
<Tonio_> afiestas_work, sure :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: thanks
<Tonio_> afiestas_work, and despite the criticism, I saw your wonderfull work on that point ;)
<Tonio_> just... I was already moving on :)
<apachelogger> membership to spam group retracted
<Tonio_> ScottK, what is the compositing status in kde4 ? last time I tested it was broken with intel ships for 9 month
<afiestas_work> criticism?
<Tonio_> afiestas_work, about kde development and problems and so on.... I just used to be rude a couple of minutes ago :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: compositing? you mean kwin effects?
<Tonio_> Tm_T, yup
<ScottK> Tonio_: Depends on what Intel.  I've got a Sandybridge based laptop and it just works.  On my older stuff (like i945) I have to adjust what effects are enabled, but once I do that it works great.
<Tonio_> ScottK, interesting
<Tm_T> Tonio_: what ScottK says ^ for most stuff it should just work
<apachelogger> ScottK: calligra asks for packaging their snapshot builds
<apachelogger> ScottK: plus we need calligra mobile anyway
<apachelogger> need a minion zomg!
<ScottK> Tonio_: I find natty/4.6 WAAAY better than maverick/4.5 for graphics.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Need to talk to ana in Debian and see if they'll do it.
<ScottK> I think that both Kwin and the Intel drivers have improved.
<Tonio_> ScottK, will test toonight and let you know
<Tonio_> maybe it's time for me to come back
<Tonio_> but it'll be hard, many thing have changed since my "departure"
<Tonio_> even technically, packaging is different, I mostly didn't use debhelper 7.... you'l have to help me "resync" with the project guys
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: p-o-n-g
<ScottK> Tonio_: We'll be glad to have you back.  Helping out with getting you back up to speed is no problem.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: calligra -> project neon?!?!?!?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well ... calligra has too many authors, so i'm leaving out the copyright stuff for now, but apart from that i'm working on that right now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uhm, if debian has versioned build deps that are lower than ours, and we just bumped the build deps for lib chages, it makes sense to drop our changes right?
<apachelogger> what?
<ScottK> Yes.
<shadeslayer> thanks
<ScottK> apachelogger: No point in preserving build-dep bumps that were just to prevent archive skew.
<apachelogger> ahhh
 * apachelogger did not compute the question
<ScottK> Apparently that one needed to go east around the world, not west.
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> hehe 
<ScottK> apachelogger: So my advice is hunt down this Adrien.
<charlie-tca> Do you need a bug for a failed amd64 desktop cd install today?
<charlie-tca> or is it known already?
<ScottK> It isn't, but CD failures this early in the cycle are quite common and rarely bug worthy.
<charlie-tca> with alpha1 coming this week, seems like we should at least be able to install
<ScottK> It's an goal, but one we often don't meet.
<charlie-tca> Mostly this early, I just tell people it failed. That at least lets you know something went wrong and you can check the build logs
<ScottK> It is a good point that reminds me I need to get added to the failure reports for the Kubuntu images.
<ScottK> Thanks for the reminder.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<shadeslayer> okay, who will look at my ktorrent merge? :D
 * apachelogger points at CIA-51
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: i do not see no merge request
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah hold on, i just have a diff right now, would you like a proper bug report or the easy way where i just give you the diff
<apachelogger> if we do not have a branch then I want a proper bug report
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, we don't have a branch 
<apachelogger> ScottK: a MoM IDE would be cool ;)
<apachelogger> where you can grab merges and drop to a shell and do stuff and all the mumbo jumbo 6^
<apachelogger> madness
<apachelogger> should not be too difficult as MoM has json files though :D :D: :D
<ScottK> Well grab-merge, vim, diff, and patch suffice for me.
<ScottK> I'm not sure what else such an IDE would provide.
<apachelogger> search for packages
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> basically a GUI for that work flow right there
<shadeslayer> filing a bug and attaching necessary stuff ^^
<apachelogger> for example
<apachelogger> not particularly useful, but surely a nice thing to program for someone who's starting with programming though
<apachelogger> also from an automation POV interesting for research, perhaps we'd be 354% more efficient with such an app
<apachelogger> who knows ^^
<JontheEchidna> looks like arm building will go smoothly this cycle
<apachelogger> kubuntu on arrrrm
<Quintasan> apachelogger: pong
<ulysses> kubuntu pirate edition?
 * Quintasan went to hardware store to get his computer fixed
<apachelogger> Quintasan: we needs project neon to spit out some calligra
<Quintasan> apachelogger: On 0 - 10 scale, how important is it?
<debfx> ScottK: what's the reasoning behind keeping the versionless boost -dev packages in universe?
<apachelogger> I am not sure shadeslayer gives it the priority it deserves
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can you work on the krita plugins till i finish calligra-history?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: 7
<Quintasan> apachelogger: how long can it wait?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it will be done tonight :)
<apachelogger> not very long
<apachelogger> I aksed for it like a week ago
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'm pretty much without computer this week
<shadeslayer> :S
<Quintasan> or at least for today
<apachelogger> and today upstream approached me about getting calligra coverage in kubuntu
<apachelogger> so we better get moving
<Quintasan> apachelogger: point upstream to me then
<apachelogger> yofel: equally, I'd need a ninja to package the calligra snapshot, adrien from debian-kde does have packaging, but apparently not committed/push etc.
<Quintasan> I can't work as much as I would like because >9000 assigments
<Quintasan> in school
<apachelogger> I know the feeling :D
 * apachelogger was working 16hrs yesterday on functional programming :D
<Quintasan> If I somehow pull through this and beggining of next week I should be done
<Quintasan> apachelogger: did you get your board?
<apachelogger> no, I only ordered last week
<Quintasan> heh
<apachelogger> it be pending the website says
<Quintasan> My package is in Warsaw right now
<apachelogger> shipping date is internationl day of pending
<Quintasan> I on bet "at least one week in customs" option
<apachelogger> Quintasan: oh they sent it to poland directly?
<Quintasan> Dunno
<apachelogger> austrian stuff usually gets routed through germany so customs get done there
<apachelogger> usually takes no longer than half a day
<Quintasan> I only looked at where it is now :P
<apachelogger> you must not forget where things are coming from
<apachelogger> otherwise you are loosing perspective on where they should be going
<Quintasan> apachelogger: point calligra upstream to me if what they want are [daily,weekly,biweekly,monthly} builds :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is one bare merge request :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah one sec, i'm just scp'ing the diffs ^_^
<apachelogger> Quintasan: they want a snapshot build, but since we like to give more than requested we need weekly calligra :P
<apachelogger> nothing more to say there
<JontheEchidna> hmm, overwrite errors in kdebase-runtime, must have missed some
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> Quintasan: #calligra talk to ingwa
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: overlords are not supposed to admit failure :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ingwa carries a snapshot of calligra on a high speed usb stick to give to people :D
<ScottK> debfx: Which one?  libboost-dev is in Main
<Quintasan> apachelogger: He is not there :<
<Quintasan> more like
<debfx> ScottK: e.g. libboost-graph-dev
<Quintasan> he is not on IRC
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: apachelogger guys, i'm covering calligra, it shall be done tonight
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Make it quality
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: now imagine he had kubuntu packages on thatusb stick
<Quintasan> not fast
<apachelogger> and kubuntu
<apachelogger> as otherwise it made little sense
<apachelogger> .....
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: for project-neon
<ScottK> debfx: Some of them there's no user in Main.  The ones that need MPI are in Universe because we don't want to pull the full MPI stack into Main to build them.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: QUALITY
<shadeslayer> ofcourse
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: QUALITY
<shadeslayer> right
 * shadeslayer checks his ktorrent patches one last time
 * apachelogger should make kubotu highlight shadeslayer every hour or so saying QUALITY
<apachelogger> ^^
<Quintasan> +1
<Quintasan> apachelogger++
<ScottK> debfx: That's why we split boost1.46 into also having boost-mpi-source1.46.
<Quintasan> ~karma apachelogger
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 11
<Quintasan> ~karma Quintasan
<kubotu> karma for Quintasan: 2
<Quintasan> :/
<apachelogger> I am the lord president
<apachelogger> Quintasan++
<Quintasan> ~karma Quintasan
<kubotu> karma for Quintasan: 3
<Quintasan> \o/
<shadeslayer> oh good lord no
 * Quintasan goes to biology
<apachelogger> http://images.wikia.com/tardis/images/e/ed/Doctor_Who_-_Time_Lords_in_The_End_of_Time.jpg
<apachelogger> tada
<Quintasan> Little do all of you know how much I loathe biology
<apachelogger> just consider that most of the things in biology are nakkid
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can't be more than me hating Microwave and RADAR's
<apachelogger> cells: nakkid, camels: nakkid, leafs: nakkid
<apachelogger> only trees are sorta dressed
<ScottK> debfx: We always depend on the versioned packages in KDE because I think it's a horrible situation to switch boost versions you are using by accident.
<Quintasan> aforementioned stuff: NOT INTERESTING
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: tell me about radars
<debfx> ScottK: how so? have there been problems in the past?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i hate them
<apachelogger> gotta fly insanely high with my spaceship all the time
<JontheEchidna> !find xine.pm
<ubottu> File xine.pm found in libxine-dev
<apachelogger> just because of them silly things
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: burn it, burn it with fire
<Quintasan> MOAR BLOG POSTS
<apachelogger> post0r
 * Quintasan goes back to biology for sure
<Quintasan> later
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you not promise a postz?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you not promize a postz like months ago?!?!?!?
<ScottK> debfx: Yes.  It's been better recently but it used to be a large fraction of packages would FTBFS with newer boost.
<ScottK> Also in KDE we need to move the whole stack at the same time.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude, i'm telling you, wait till the 10th of next month
<ScottK> Since different boost versions aren't binary compatible.
<shadeslayer> if i don't have a post ready by 11th/12th then i'll buy you beer :P
<apachelogger> one?
<ScottK> Almost two weeks for a blog post?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 10
<apachelogger> you realize that one is the prequesit for me sponsoring one merge request
<shadeslayer> ScottK: almost two weeks for these flipping exams to get over
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: libxine-dev is a debuild -S depend of kdebase-runtime now :P
<apachelogger> considering I uploaded 2 already
<apachelogger> that makes 10 beers
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean 12 beers
<shadeslayer> sure
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: lolwut?
<ScottK> apachelogger: With bandwidth in India being what it is, it'll take weeks to get 10 beers to you.
<apachelogger> why?
<JontheEchidna> it uses some dh_xine magic now
<apachelogger> good point
<shadeslayer> ScottK: nah, i'm buying a new connection too now ... 3.2 MBps it says
<JontheEchidna> needing xine.pm from libxine-dev
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bug 790265 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 790265 in ktorrent (Ubuntu) "Please merge ktorrent 4.1.1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790265
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, right, I think there is some crapz in runtime that uses xin0r
<apachelogger> int he phonon kcm
<apachelogger> or I might be wrong
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: plz report bukz
<apachelogger> "y u use old soft warables?"
<JontheEchidna> y u distribute old software sources?
<apachelogger> that is not what we does
<apachelogger> we only use em
<apachelogger> dem bones dem bones dem dancing bones *sing*
 * ScottK wants some of what apachelogger's on.
 * JontheEchidna wonders how well the sqlite akonadi backend works
<claydoh_> sqlite? i can haz??
<DarkwingDuck> morning
<JontheEchidna> morning, fellow overlord
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> How is the world of devels?
<JontheEchidna> developy
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<ScottK> charlie-tca: I'm subscribed for the build failure mails for all Kubuntu images now, so as long as I'm around, no need to ping.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Perhaps you could have a look at our specs and see what we need to finish them to be ready for KC review.
<charlie-tca> Thanks, ScottK 
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Aye
<ScottK> apachelogger: I see you got a nice comment from asiego on your blog post.
<ScottK> ie/ei
<JontheEchidna> I suppose that means he is forgiven for his Kunity post :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you upload ktorrent ?
<apachelogger> no, I am flipping packing
<apachelogger> also no further uploads before I did not get my beer
<shadeslayer> ah for randa ..
<ulysses> always drinking…
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, for Graz
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<apachelogger> travel plans: Graz -> Randa -> Graz -> Vienna -> Upper Austria -> Graz
<apachelogger> that is just the next 2 weeks
<shadeslayer> wow
 * shadeslayer goes ARM ftbfs hunting
<apachelogger> arrrm
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think Austria is small enough that movement within it barely counts as 'travel'.
<shadeslayer> would it be possible to attach a shell to running screen session?
<Quintasan> ScottK: statement above shall be judged as 10/10
<Quintasan> ScottK: Your statement of course :P
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: That's like driving from north to south through a major US city right? :P:P
<ScottK> It's a little further than that.  Particularly east/west
<DarkwingDuck> Unless that city is L.A.
 * DarkwingDuck chuckles
 * Quintasan braces for impact
<apachelogger> ScottK: you never went from brisbane to perth clearly
<apachelogger> that is one long journey
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: It's like driving around Kentucky, but smaller.
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh, Yeah. Still small.
<Quintasan> lol
<DarkwingDuck> But, better then deleware
 * Quintasan abandons the warship and starts doing maths
<ScottK> Yes.  You can blink and miss Delaware.  
<DarkwingDuck> Yup. 
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liechtenstein
 * Quintasan hands ScottK a trollface mask
<ScottK> Except for the toll booth on I-95.  Even with Easy Pass you still have to slow down.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  Similar.
<LaserJock> ScottK: man, it was very crazy for me when I was in New England that way. I was used to Rocky Mountain driving. I went to Rhode Island and it was gone in a flash
<ScottK> I think Delaware is actually slightly larger.
<apachelogger> why ever the empire of austria did not eat liechtenstein alive is truly confusing
<apachelogger> perhaps it was too small
<Quintasan> >empire
<Quintasan> lol
<ulysses> because they've eaten Hungary:P
 * Quintasan hides behind the statue of Invisible Pink Unicorn
<ScottK> Probably because they wanted a barrier from the Landsknechts
<ScottK> Oops.  Wrong term.
<ScottK> Those are the German imitators.
<ulysses> Quintasan: if it is invisible how do you know it's pink?
<Quintasan> ulysses: BELIEVE
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is no laughing matter at all
<apachelogger> like 1/4 of poland was eaten by austria
<apachelogger> at one or two points anyway
<Quintasan> At one point
<apachelogger> are you sure
<Quintasan> And who saved your asses from Turkish invasion?
<apachelogger> oh, perhaps the empire did not care anymore to take part in the second partition
<ulysses> ^^
<apachelogger> The Second Partition: January 23, 1793 (in which Austria did not participate).
<apachelogger> indeedly
<apachelogger> Quintasan: not that hungarians :P
 * DarkwingDuck polishes his US Forces is WW1/2 bailout badge. :P:P
<apachelogger> s/that/the
<DarkwingDuck> s/is/in
<ulysses> apachelogger: haha, we were there too
<ScottK> Well, at the time Poland had an interesting form of government that made it really easy to swallow bits of it.
<JontheEchidna> lol, this reminds me of when jr, harald, michal and myself discussed european history and politics at that pub in Budapest
<Quintasan> ScottK: It is more like there was no government
<ScottK> IIRC any decision required unanimous agreement from all the nobility which was like impossible to get.
<ScottK> So it amounted to the same thing.
<apachelogger> ulysses: yeah, just like the prussians....
<apachelogger> not quite so helpful :P
<Quintasan> ScottK: Strange as it seems, it was working for over 80 years before that :O
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Partitions_of_Poland.png
<apachelogger> twice
<apachelogger> that last partition was when the independent state of poland was completely absorbed by the empires of the time
<apachelogger> they are like obsorbalovs from doctor who
<apachelogger> orwhatever the thing was called
<apachelogger> one of the most crappy episodes in all of time and space that was
<JontheEchidna> absorbalofs?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: We angered Russia by accepting the Constitution :P
<JontheEchidna> ha, I had almost forgotten about that episode
<ulysses> which episode was that?
<JontheEchidna> Love & Monsters
<ulysses> ah
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Random Fact: When Polish government was voting upon the Constitution, there were  less than 1/4 of the nobility present
<JontheEchidna> the girl ends up as a tile of sidewalk with a face :(
<ulysses> that was crappy
<Quintasan> in other ways: We forced it lololol
<ScottK> This reminds me (on a more serious note): When Poland joined NATO there was a woman who worked for me who was from Poland and I remember on the day it became official she was in tears.  I asked her what was the matter.  It turned out they were tears of joy.  She said "Now it can NEVER happen again" (it being the Russians)
<ulysses> A Good Man goes into war, that will be interesting
<JontheEchidna> yes, very much so
<JontheEchidna> I think my favorite episode so far this season was The Doctor's Wife
<Quintasan> ScottK: :D
<Quintasan> commies--
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: me too
<JontheEchidna> The whole season has been really good, imo
<JontheEchidna> oh, and, like magic: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kdenetwork/ubuntu/revision/145
<Quintasan> apachelogger: OTOH only Poland and France made it to Moscow when conquering Russia :P
 * Quintasan can remember from history that Poland hijacked Russia's throne twice by dirty tricks
<ScottK> Quintasan: But Russia is big enough that getting to Moscow is just getting started.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Actually the Mongols got to Moscow starting from the far end.
<Quintasan> ScottK: The rest of Russia is actually not worth the effort :P
<Quintasan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potemkin_village
<Quintasan> :P
 * ScottK wonders what lucidfox thinks of all this.
<mgraesslin> where can I find information on how to install Neon?
<ScottK> Quintasan: shadeslayer: ^^^
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: one sec
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:neon/ppa
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon << More info here :)
<mgraesslin> thanks
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: #project-neon for complaints, questions, suggestions :)
<lucidfox> ScottK, of what?
<lucidfox> Technically, what you say is true :)
<lucidfox> and IIRC, when the Mongols invaded, Moscow didn't even exist, but I may be wrong
<lucidfox> if it did exist, it was an insignificant nowhere town
<lucidfox> and Quintasan, Poland never *actually* hijacked Russia's throne
<lucidfox> once they got close, garrisoned in the Kremlin, but Minin and Pozharsky's militia repelled them
<lucidfox> and JontheEchidna, I absolutely hated The Doctor's Wife - for me it's a distinct moment when Doctor Who jumped the shark
<lucidfox> and I only kind-of-liked the other episodes because I just lowered my expectations for Moffat's venture
<Quintasan> lucidfox: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_Dmitriy_I
<Quintasan> :D
<lucidfox> Oh, him. Well, he wasn't technically Polish.
<ulysses> The Doctor's Wife was good, but the next two weren't
<lucidfox> See now, I liked the next two
<JontheEchidna> heh
<lucidfox> I tend to like the serious episodes
<lucidfox> And sometimes the silly ones
<Quintasan> lucidfox: I am not really sure about "conquering" Moscow, I heard our army made it there because most of the city was abandoned
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, the last two were creepy
<Quintasan> lucidfox: There were like three of those False Dmitryis
<JontheEchidna> very successful at being suspenseful
<lucidfox> but The Doctor's Wife was neither serious nor silly, it was just... tasteless.
<lucidfox> yes, Jon
<lucidfox> I liked the twist in the end, too
<JontheEchidna> I bet they had so much fun putting in that "to be continued", I almost yelled at my laptop
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> +10 in trolling
<lucidfox> trolling? o_O
<Quintasan> referring to JontheEchidna's message
<lucidfox> ah
<lucidfox> Well, I actually kind of suspected that the Eyepatch Woman was the result of "our" Amy's senses interfering with some "alternate" Amy, I just didn't expect it to be *that*
<lucidfox> They even made me care about Amy, and I normally don't. Blandest companion ever
<ulysses> that flesh amy was a bit silly
<JontheEchidna> So she must have kidnapped her somewhere around the start of the season, yes?
<JontheEchidna> perhaps in the gap between "The Impossible Astronaut" and "Day of the Moon"
<lucidfox> apparently the creators said it happened before the season
<JontheEchidna> huh, I've not yet watched the confidential for this episode
<ulysses> but why wear Rory the Roman suit again?
<lucidfox> Cosplay? :p
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: Be sure to let us know if something is not right in Neon
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: sure, but I will only test in a Virtual Machine
 * mgraesslin wants to know if new kwin works with OpenGL now
<lucidfox> Anyway, regarding False Dimitry I, the most popular theory is that he was a Russian monk who fled to Poland
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: cool
<Quintasan> lucidfox: Poland apparently "aided" him in taking the throne, though I read in my history textbook that people did not like him much and he ended in a horrible way
<lucidfox> Well, he was an atypical tsar, and actually surprisingly progressive for his time
<lucidfox> in a calmer time, he could have become the Peter I before there was a Peter I :(
<Quintasan> apachelogger: plasma-active == plasma-mobile?
<Quintasan> lucidfox: What I hate is that Poland had a ton of other problems yet they chose to meddle with everyone around and we ended up in deep sh...problems
<lucidfox> What do you mean?
<Quintasan> lucidfox: well, at that time, apart from meddling with Russia we were fighting with Sweden over the throne as well
<Quintasan> We were at war with Turkish Empire as well
<ScottK> Quintasan: No.  plasma-mobile == phones, plasma-active == tablets and other small things.
<ScottK> Related, but not the same.
<ScottK> OK.  I think that's enough trouble stirred up.
<ScottK> See you all a bit later.
<Quintasan> \o
<JontheEchidna> KDE sighting in Dr. Who Confidential: http://i.imgur.com/yiQYb.png
<JontheEchidna> better shot: http://i.imgur.com/A7QZW.png
<JontheEchidna> aww, Fedora :P
<ulysses> they have a robotics suite
<bambee> evening
<yofel> hm, why are the .so links back in kdelibs5-plugins?
<yofel> gah, overwrite hell
<debfx> yofel: .so links? are you sure?
<yofel> ah nvm, misunderstood the changelog. Only a few moved
<yofel> more overwrite hell
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I didn't mean to take both kdegraphics and kdemultimedia at once, so I'm removing myself from multimedia on MoM
<debfx> yofel_: have you noticed another file conflict except kdelibs5-data -> libplasma3?
<yofel_> debfx: yep, fixed in bzr
<debfx> ok
<DarkwingDuck> We have an idea when/if KDE 4.7 will be avalible with a Kubuntu tag/
<yofel> forget b1, maybe we'll make it for b2
<DarkwingDuck> Shooting for B2?
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Its not released till July anyway
<yofel> well, we first need to finish the merge anyway, and it seems like we don't have enough people working on it :S
<LaserJock> is there a list for that?
<DarkwingDuck> :(
<DarkwingDuck> List for?
<yofel> you can se on the merges.ubuntu.com link in the topic what is done and what not
<yofel> (assuming you mean the merge)
<JontheEchidna> Hmm http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2011/05/libplasma2.html
<LaserJock> well, I just meant if there was a specific list for KDE
<LaserJock> or do you just look for *kde*
<yofel> we didn't bother to set one up, just look for kde*
<JontheEchidna> in the past we've used something like this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging (like we currently use for packaging new releases)
<JontheEchidna> that's a fairly complete list
<LaserJock> ok
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell! Welcome back!
<Riddell> hola
<DarkwingDuck> How is the BZR world? :P:P
<Riddell> fun. lots of thinking involved in this programming stuff.  and it's python so you can't just slack off with the excuse that it's compiling
<yofel> any eta when we'll be able to use bzr co kubuntu:kdelibs ? :P
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<Riddell> I haven't looked into that yet yofel, except at a glance and it didn't look like a memory issue
<yofel> ah, well memory is neon anyway, and you could blame either bzr or LP there
<yofel> brb
 * JontheEchidna grabs kdebase for a merge
<jussi> !info kubuntu-desktop oneiric
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.223 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<jussi> JontheEchidna: there we arem fixored
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<yofel> yay
<JontheEchidna> !info plasma-runner-installer
<ubottu> Package plasma-runner-installer does not exist in natty
<JontheEchidna> !info plasma-runner-installer oneiric
<JontheEchidna> duh
<ubottu> plasma-runner-installer (source: qapt): KRunner plugin for installing packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.80-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 84 kB
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan_: ^
<jussi> :)
<JontheEchidna> jussi: btw, your Muon bug got fixed in 1.1.3
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/qapt/
<JontheEchidna> packages available for natty and maverick
<jussi> JontheEchidna: <3 thanks :D
<apachelogger> why is it that every time I go somewhere I end up with a pile of highlights
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: the empire of austria never did a russian campaign, I believe they were best friends actually
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: plasma-active != plasma-mobile but based on it
<apachelogger> ScottK: the target of plasma active is to eventually target everything that is not desktop, so IMHO it is more of a project than a product, but oh well....
<yofel> the active/mobile question arose from wondering how to get active in neon.
<yofel> Does that even have it's own git or where is that?
 * yofel wonders if his headache comes from the kdeplasma-addons merge or from the heat
<yofel> I tend to heat
<apachelogger> yofel: talk to afiestas about that
<apachelogger> he offered to even keep you up-to-date with changes necessary
<apachelogger> as active is a fast moving target
<apachelogger> the more interesting question, do we haz calligra yet? :P
<yofel> shadeslayer created the packaging branch for calligra, didn't have time to look at it closer yet
<apachelogger> kk
 * micahg feels the need for PSA: when merging from Debian, please use -v to include the Debian changelogs since the last Ubuntu version, this will autoclose any LP bugs closed in Debian and show the changelog entries on the oneiric-changes ML
<debfx> micahg: I find that is mostly an issue of lacking tool support
<debfx> like an option that automatically determines the current version in the archive
<micahg> debfx: that could be, barry pointed out there's something with the UDD tools that does that apparently
 * micahg thought of proposing it as a default when generating sources
<apachelogger> kubotu: join #phonon
<JontheEchidna> Why do we have a kdeutils-dev package?
<debfx> micahg: well not all uploads are targeted at the archive
<JontheEchidna> there are no reverse-build-depends
<JontheEchidna> and Debian does not carry this package
<debfx> !info kdeutils-dev oneiric
<ubottu> Package kdeutils-dev does not exist in oneiric
<micahg> debfx: true, but does it ever hurt?
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> we just have the old .install file kicking around :)
<debfx> micahg: for example it makes the ppa page noisy
<debfx> if you always include the changelog diff from archive to current ppa version
<micahg> debfx: true
<yofel> what is that -v for? dput?
<debfx> yofel: yes
<micahg> debfx: yofel, no it's for debuild
<yofel> ah
<debfx> ehh yes, of course
 * JontheEchidna grabs kdepim-runtime for merging
<debfx> JontheEchidna: could you upload http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/kamoso_2.0.2-0ubuntu1.dsc for me
<JontheEchidna> sure
<debfx> it's not in the packageset yet
<rbelem> apachelogger, i just transfered the ownership of kubuntu-mobile team to kubuntu-council :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-31
<rbelem> shadeslayer, apachelogger, http://www.pcworld.com/article/228975/htc_desire_hd_hacked_to_run_ubuntu_natively.html
<JontheEchidna> news on the tarball situation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615116/
<DarkwingDuck> Grrrr, I need a new phone
<JontheEchidna> Grrrr, kdepimlibs in new queue is blocking merge progress
<JontheEchidna> ScottK^
<debfx> ScottK: these patches touch the same code:
<debfx> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/qt/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_23_arm_memory_barriers.patch
<debfx> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/qt/qt4-x11.git;a=blob;f=debian/patches/x-0003-Use-GCC-intrinsics-for-armv6-atomic-operations.patch;h=e5ca14df456b667fe5ab51709560c86ea34408f9;hb=HEAD
<debfx> do we want that patch from debian?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: yeah, i saw that :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and calligra is WIP, figured out build deps at night but had no internet connection to test build
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel Quintasan_ alot of the build deps are outdated, this will take alot more time than expected
<shadeslayer> and a couple of them are completely broken
<c2tarun> is kde 4.6.3 backported to lucid?
<ScottK> debfx: I think we want ours.
<ScottK> c2tarun: No and it won't be, at least not by the Kubuntu team.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I have to leave for the airport in 4 hours and I haven't slept nor packed yet.  I'll try to squeeze it in.
<JontheEchidna> "echidnaman expired from team"
<JontheEchidna> my powers are melting!
<JontheEchidna> meeeeeltiiiiing
<ulysses> isn't it too late there?:P
<JontheEchidna> 1:30, but I am not yet employed for the summer so it doesn't matter too much
<ulysses> I have an exam at 9:00, now it's 7:27
<Quintasan> \o
<ulysses> time to go to robotics exam
<ulysses> o/
<Quintasan> good luck
 * Quintasan goes out, damn you PE
<jussi> sigh. things are borked in natty :(
<jussi> I cant seem to get dual head working :(
<debfx> Quintasan: you don't need to send your mails 4 times :P
<ScottK> pimlibs out of New.  Have fun merging.
<c2tarun> I have two kubuntu's on my system, one maverick and one natty. I am not able to start my natty. System is freezing on kubuntu splash screen. :(
<ulysses> hello ksmanis 
<ksmanis> ulysses: hey
<ulysses> I have kcm-grub2 0.5, and when I try to remove older kernels, I get this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kepek/kerneltorles.png
<ulysses> some character encoding error in the window
<ksmanis> oh
<ksmanis> how does your /boot/grub/grub.cfg look like?
<ulysses> http://paste.kde.org/76675/
<ulysses> It's the default, I didn't modify it
<ksmanis> ulysses: thanks. can you also post the result of "sudo file /boot/grub/grub.cfg"?
<ksmanis> to see the encoding of the file
<ulysses> /boot/grub/grub.cfg: UTF-8 Unicode English text
<ksmanis> ulysses: I'll take cafe of it, thanks for reporting
<ksmanis> btw what's that envelope icon on your tray? kmail?
<ulysses> Message Indicator plasmoid
<apachelogger> debfx: did you port our stuff from qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk to qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk?
<debfx> apachelogger: dhmk uses the kde dh sequence
<debfx> so I've only dropped the maintainer check
<apachelogger> no idea what that means, sounds good though
 * apachelogger ponders dropping xine stuff from kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> and if people come after me I'll throw the legacy-crap-unmaintained-warning at them
 * apachelogger unbreaks stuff
<debfx> if you want to drop it please try to convince debian first
<apachelogger> I do not reason with debian about upstream decisions :P
<apachelogger> why would I do that?
<debfx> ah you mean dropping it upstream?
<apachelogger> why of course
<apachelogger> I'd not drop stuff downstream :P
<apachelogger> then people from the debian upstream that work on the kde upstream come and bitch about upstream having right of superior choice :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we'll need a script to move bugs from old soruce to new source WRT KDE 4.7
<apachelogger> debfx: do you have time to do a quick test?
<debfx> apachelogger: sure
<apachelogger> debfx: install libcanberra-pulse and sound-theme-freedesktop and try the speaker setup in kcmshell4 phonon
<apachelogger> in particular the test sound stuff
<apachelogger> should be working with those two
<debfx> apachelogger: do I need to restart pulseaudio?
<debfx> works fine
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> now what do we make those
<apachelogger> I'd say recommends for the plugins as they are not necessary to the kde runtime other than to get that setup working
<apachelogger> the sound theme ought to be depends as it will be depends  in libcanberra0, as that is what the spec requires
<debfx> what is libcanberra used for?
<apachelogger> event sounds
<apachelogger> a bit like knotify
<apachelogger> actually a lot like knotify
<apachelogger> but with a spec ^^
<apachelogger> debfx: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libcanberra/#overview
<apachelogger> it is like knotify merged with phonon ^^
<CIA-51> [kdebase-runtime] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110531113722-jrw2jlpaghpahn8x * debian/ (changelog control) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-51> * Make kdebase-runtime recommend on libcanberra-pulse | libcanberra-gstreamer -
<CIA-51> Much like Phonon, Canberra has backends, so kdebase-runtime needs to recommend
<jussi> apachelogger: so, kphotify? :D
<apachelogger> jussi: exactly, you should not use that name without a tm though
<apachelogger> someone should go do some bug triage!
<jussi> kphotify (tm) :D
<apachelogger> better
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: do we have a date for the meeting yet?
<apachelogger> it appears jr too care of membership
<Riddell> Quintasan: you pinged?
<Quintasan> Riddell: yeah, mind if query?
<Riddell> can do
<txwikinger> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> txwikinger: pong
<debfx> networkmanager 0.9 has landed in oneiric, I guess that means the plasma widget doesn't work anymore
<shadeslayer> debfx: yeah, thats a fair assumption
<yofel> meaning I should make neon work on oneiric soon, would be trivial to check there..
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I will be sending that email out today.
<ScottK> debfx: I think there's a knm branch that ~works with 0.9.
<ScottK> We should probably go ahead and switch.
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> im back :P
<_Groo_> finally my main notebook is fixed :)
<yofel> oh hey, long time no see :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How's merging going?  We're supposed to have an Alpha 1 on Thursday and we need to get stuff installable so the livefs will build ....
<ScottK> Looks like nothing stuck in New.
<JontheEchidna> We've got the core out of the way, mostly. kde4libs, kdebase-runtime, kdegraphics and kdebase out of the way.
<debfx> ScottK: either that or we do it the fedora way
<debfx> I'll upload bindings after the test build finishes
<ScottK> debfx: What's that?
<ScottK> (the fedora way)
<JontheEchidna> about the only core package that need to be merged is kdebase-workspace
<JontheEchidna> then we have kdemultimedia, kdeedu, etc
<ScottK> That one will probably hit New too.
<debfx> ScottK: afaik nm0.9 compatibility hacks in kdebase-workspace
<ScottK> Ah.  Right.
<ScottK> I read somewhere we don't want to do it that way.
<ScottK> I think the upstream branch is better now.
<ScottK> But that's just from reading planet kde, so may be completely wrong.
<JontheEchidna> If this testbuild works I'll be ready to upload pim-runtime, and I have kdeutils ready to testbuild right after
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: 4.6 rc?
<JontheEchidna> 4.4.11.1
<debfx> we could delay pim until after alpha1
 * yofel has kdeplasma-addons almost done
<JontheEchidna> It looks like things are coming together with the merges, at any rate
<JontheEchidna> we could probably get done by today, maybe wednesday
<ScottK> We just need to get it done quick so we can get some images to spin.
<ScottK> That should work.
<ScottK> Today is better, of course.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: oh, did you see this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/615116/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I hadn't.  Nice.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I figured you might not have, what with rushing around getting ready to travel
 * ScottK starts to wonder if we should just skip beta 1.
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I have no doubt that we won't get beta 1 packaged
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Unless you aren't busy with other stuff, I think debfx's suggestion of delaying on pim/pim-runtime makes sense.  
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<ScottK> It's not connected to anything else.
<debfx> meh bindings ftbfs
<debfx> http://paste.kde.org/76783/
<JontheEchidna> I just uploaded 4.4.11.1-2ubuntu1 since I had it done, but I won't grab kdepim proper
<debfx> aha, that's fixed in debian
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: There's a qtzeitgeist in source New at the moment from Debian that overwrites some of our binaries in libqzeitgeist.  In your copious free time, could you figure out what's up with that and let cjwatson know if he should accept it.
<debfx> ScottK: I've uploaded it
<debfx> it should replace our qtzeitgeist package
<JontheEchidna> sounds like debfx has it covered ;-)
<JontheEchidna> I'm grabbing kdebase-workspace
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> btw, the kdeadmin merge in bzr can be sponsored now that merged kdepimlibs is no longer blocking
<_Groo_> anyone working on kde-pim 4.6 rc2?
<JontheEchidna> actually, Quintasan could upload it himself
<ScottK> _Groo_: Not at the moment.  Trying to get 4.6.3 merged from Debian and uploaded.
<_Groo_> ScottK: i could have a go at it
<_Groo_> or should i wait for 4.6.3?
<ScottK> I think we want to wait for pim 4.6 final to put it in the archive.  An update for the experimental PPA seems like a good idea (if it's not there already, didn't check)
<_Groo_> ScottK: ok then :)
<_Groo_> what about 4.7 beta1? anyone working on it? or waiting on debians?
<yofel> waiting on the merges to be finished
<_Groo_> yofel: k
<JontheEchidna> we'll probably skip beta 1
<JontheEchidna> since we sort've are waitng on debian also
<JontheEchidna> there's always project neon in the meantime, though :)
<yofel> true, I guess we can do some package sorting for beta1 so we already have something we can use for b2
<yofel> I hope they'll stick to the tar layout at least
<yofel> thinking of it, updating the dep-graph will be fun
<JontheEchidna> they won't stick with the tarball layout, is the thing
 * debfx gets increasingly angry at kdebindings
<debfx> hardcodes python2.6 ...
<yofel> for 4.7 I mean, after that we'll have the next splitups ofc
<yofel> which will probably mess up the 4.7.X releases again :/
<JontheEchidna> I've been told on good authority that the tarball layout will change every pre release up until 4.7.0
<yofel> *sigh*
<JontheEchidna> here's the whole conversation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615116/
<JontheEchidna> (which I almost spelled with a k) ;-)
<yofel> I somehow find the fedora way interesting, doesn't dpkg support multiple tarballs per source these days? ^^
<ScottK> It does, but it's still somewhat annoying to deal with.
<yofel> well, as long as the debian/rules files don't end up being posted on TheDailyWTF I could live with it
<JontheEchidna> IMO the biggest problem here is that whatever we do, Debian may do things differently
<yofel> s/may/will/
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we could sink manpower in to it even if they don't want to, but that'll great tons more work later when we try to merge
<yofel> esp. considering they're not even touching the current tars
<JontheEchidna> we've really been handed a crap sandwhich here
<apachelogger> lets switch to unity!
<yofel> let's ignore apachelogger for the rest of the day
 * apachelogger wonders how unity looks on the n900
<yofel> that would actually be somewhat tempting ^^
<apachelogger> actually I had it half way running already
<apachelogger> the -2d version
<apachelogger> when I was debugging gles breakage
<apachelogger> someone broke me route
<apachelogger> great job there
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: have you seen http://i.imgur.com/A7QZW.png ?
<apachelogger> yes
<JontheEchidna> pretty neat, seeing KDE on TV
<apachelogger> not so neat that it is fedora :P
<JontheEchidna> Without KDE, Doctor Who could not be made. :P
<apachelogger> that proofs linus wrong quite a bit
<bambee> evening
 * yofel wonders when linux 3.0 will land in oneiric ^^
<bambee> without KDE, the movie "social network" could not be made (there is a moment where Mark Zuckerberg uses kde 2) :P
<bambee> s/social network/the social network/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "without KDE, the movie "the social network" could not be made (there is a moment where Mark Zuckerberg uses kde 2) :P"
<bambee> kubotu: shut up
<yofel> kubotu--
<kubotu> bstrds
<yofel> lol
<ScottK> Avatar was made using Kubuntu, IIRC.
<apachelogger> avatar is running kubuntu
<apachelogger> me@avatar:~$ lsb_release -d                                                                                                             
<apachelogger> Description:    Ubuntu 11.04
<yofel> ^^
<txwikinger> apachelogger: The last method you gave me to get debugs for the kded4 problem, prevents it to occur
<debfx> oh kubotu gets angry
<apachelogger> txwikinger: what was the last and what was the problem?
<txwikinger> The problem was the defunc processes
<apachelogger> ohright, sow hat was the last command?
<apachelogger> something strace, no?
<txwikinger> the last debug was strace -ff -F -o kded.strace kded4
<txwikinger> I guess I could use it as a workaroud.. .just send it to /dev/null instead :)
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> txwikinger: if you leave -F out of it, what happens?
<apachelogger> equally if you leave -F in but -ff out
<txwikinger> I will check that
<_Groo_> no pls, not unity :D i use KDE ;)
<yofel> _Groo_: make your desktop look like this then: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/plasma1.png :P
<_Groo_> yofel: its easy, just crearte some panels and move them around :D
<yofel> guess what I did :P
<_Groo_> but i like the mac look i have a lower fancy panel, that i love
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah i know you did
<txwikinger> apachelogger: the -F left off seems to do the same .. but I will leave it running for a while to confirm
<_Groo_> yofel: first i read blogs.. second everyone who uses KDE would notice it in a sec
 * claydoh wants activities that can be with panels disabled
<yofel> true
<claydoh> on a per-activity basis
 * txwikinger wants snow back
 * claydoh kinda agrees with txwikinger, as he just had to mow his hilly yard
<txwikinger> claydoh: 30C/55%
 * _Groo_ wants a zoom plugin that allow mouse rolls
 * _Groo_ and areas like the old advanced zoom in compiz
<yofel> heh, that's what we had yesterday here ^^
<txwikinger> yofel: where is here?
<yofel> southwest germany
<txwikinger> Ah
<txwikinger> Did not remember southwest Germany being so humid
<claydoh> txwikinger: we had that here in Maine yesterday, now way was I gonna cut grass then
<yofel> usually it's not, actually the last few weeks have been abnormally dry here to the point that people are wishing for rain
<claydoh> its pushing 26 here
<txwikinger> claydoh: the worst... houses here have no real windows for opening.,. and we have no a/c
<txwikinger> yofel: Here was lots of flooding during May
<claydoh> heh, I put our ac in yesterday 
 * txwikinger wants a house with large windows with ability to open
<yofel> txwikinger: where is here? There was some mention even in our news though that the US had floods
<txwikinger> yofel: Canada
<claydoh> txwikinger: I have seen a/c units that are 'portable' with a small vent going to a window, similar to a clothes dryer hose
<txwikinger> The Prairies had lots of floods and Quebec too
<txwikinger> claydoh: Yeah. I have one of those, but the bedroom does not have a sliding window in which you can fix the hose
<claydoh> that sucks
<txwikinger> yofel: Ontario had as much rain in May as usually for the whole year, but no extreme flodding
<yofel> I've been thinking about getting one like that, but electricity isn't exactly cheap :/
<yofel> txwikinger: hmpf. We had like 10% of the rain we should have had in May
<txwikinger> Tonight we will have thunderstorms, hopefully it will get cooler after that
<yofel> you really start to notice that in the water levels of the smaller rivers
<txwikinger> Supposedly there is a cold front coming 
 * txwikinger hopes for thunderstorms with snow
<txwikinger> claydoh: Aspen still has the slopes open.. they got snow last weekend
<claydoh> I like snow, but not that much :)
 * txwikinger loved this winter
<txwikinger> Snow well into April.. that was nice
<apachelogger> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> apachelogger: pong
 * apachelogger forgot
<apachelogger> oh right
 * txwikinger should go and work at the beach
<apachelogger> ScottK: regarding kubuntu-low-fat: no krunner at all or krunner with all stuff deactivated except launching apps?
 * apachelogger notes that qalculate is causing like 5 mib of heap usage 
<claydoh> it was about 10-11 years ago this past weekend that we got stuck in snow/ice while running down logging roads in northern Maine, and had to walk 7.5 miles to the nearest phone
<ScottK> I'm not much of a krunner user, so probably not the best one to say.  What's the impact of leaving app launching?
<apachelogger> ScottK: krunner is still running ^^
<apachelogger> not particularly fat if we turn everything else off
<apachelogger> but never the less it still got pixmaps in memory etc.
<yofel> If nothing else handles alt+f2 do leave that enabled at least
<apachelogger> perhaps
<apachelogger> leave it enabled
<claydoh> the kmenu has the search function, is that tied to krunner?
<txwikinger> yeah alt-f2 is useful
<ScottK> I think launching is a very important use case.   I'd leave just that enabled.
<apachelogger> but place a desktop file in the user home
<apachelogger> that way they can easily disable it via the autostart kcm
<apachelogger> claydoh: yes, but not the executable
<apachelogger> it uses the same library though etc.
 * apachelogger thinks JontheEchidna wants to close bug 790801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 790801 in KDE Utilities ""Apply" button in Settings never grays out" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790801
<CIA-51> [kubuntu-low-fat-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110531184241-lrahl4lf0o60gxd4 * share/config/krunnerrc add krunnerc with only shell and apps enabled
<debfx> apachelogger: couldn't we move those KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT exports from the packages to pkg-kde-tools?
<CIA-51> [kubuntu.oneiric] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110531185401-ec696ghzxuygmygw * kubuntu-common comment--
<apachelogger> debfx: yes
<apachelogger> there is a bug somewhere about that
<apachelogger> probably assigned to me even
<debfx> apachelogger: and will you take up your assignment? :P
<_Groo_> txwikinger: here i can go to the beach, but i cant work there
<_Groo_> txwikinger: my notebook wouldnt last 2 secs
<_Groo_> txwikinger: or my life FTW
<ulysses> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/749379
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 749379 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) ""Desktop" string is not translated in KDE" [Medium,Triaged]
<ulysses> this?^^
<txwikinger> bah.. beach has nice breeze
<apachelogger> debfx: eventually
<debfx> ulysses: that's a different issue
<ScottK> debfx: You need to look at your pimlibs conflicts.
<ScottK> Some of them don't sit well with our pim-runtime being 4.4.
<ScottK> Package: libakonadi-kcal4
<ScottK> Breaks: kdepim-runtime (<< 4:4.4.60), akonadi-kde (<< 4:4.1.80)
<ScottK> Not a happy situation.
<debfx> ScottK: that's indeed not ideal
<ScottK> That's causing mass uninstallabillity in KDE packages ATM, so please have a look.
<debfx> eh why did that package have Replaces: kdepim-runtime (<< 4:4.4.60) before
<ScottK> Dunno.  You uploaded it ....
 * ScottK suspects some merge magic at work.
<debfx> before the merge
<debfx> I added the breaks because replaces alone is wrong
<ScottK> How did that possibly work then.
<ScottK> No, replaces alone is fine if you're just overwriting files.
<debfx> yes, replacing files is done with breaks and replaces
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I can't :)
 * Quintasan has no PC ATM
<JontheEchidna> ah, kk
<Quintasan> I'd appreciate it if someone could upload it
<ScottK> debfx: Sigh.  No.  Please show me where this is documented then.
<debfx> ScottK: i'm sure it's in the debian policy
<ScottK> Breaks/Replaces is instead of Conflicts/Replaces.
<ScottK> debfx: I'm sure it's not.
<debfx> ScottK: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/footnotes.html#f53
<ScottK> The footnotes aren't normative.
<ScottK> I can see where there are advantages to this in some cases.
<ScottK> I don't think this is one of them.
<ScottK> In any case, either bump down the version to one we have (and make sure it doesn't ship the files that were moved) or drop the breaks.
<ScottK> Either one solves the installability problem.
<ScottK> I'm more interested in it being sovled than how.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I'm waist-deep in kdebase-workspace right now, but if nobody has gotten around to uploading your merge, I will once I am done
<CIA-51> [kubuntu-mobile.oneiric] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110531192441-kg47lhttinumc4nf * mobile dont seed blogilo on mobile, that thing is so not usable on a small screen it makes my head hurt from just thinking about it
<JontheEchidna> probably in another 2 or 3 hours
<ScottK> debfx: Looks like libakonadi-contact4 is affected too. 
<ScottK> I think that's the only other one.
<CIA-51> [kubuntu-mobile.oneiric] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110531192639-6yzfwefnrgqaf2ey * STRUCTURE base mobile on standard instead of kubuntu-common>desktop-common>standard, the commons contain all sorts of useless stuff
<debfx> ScottK: that problem can happen with every file that is moved between packages (it's another question if it will happen often in practice)
<debfx> also it says "Normally, Breaks should be used in conjunction with Replaces."
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: thanks
<ScottK> debfx: Right.  The problem in this case is the lack of sufficient version in the archive makes it very problematic.
<ScottK> We did Replaces without Breaks for a very long time and I don't recall ever having problems with it.
<debfx> ScottK: sure I'm investigating when that replaces got added
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> replaces is cool
<debfx> "Bump replaces on KDE 4:4.4.0 to 4:4.4.60 since we're doing this split a major KDE version later than Debian"
<debfx> so we can probably downgrade the version
<CIA-51> [kubuntu-mobile.oneiric] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110531193445-v3293wsqx24n9ti8 * mobile fill mobile seed with stuff we need
<debfx> we should really prepare all KDE SC upgrades in a ppa
 * Quintasan hands Master of Naps badge to rbelem
<yofel> well, this isn't really an upgrade, so nobody thought of it I guess
<debfx> yofel: it is a 4.6.2 -> 4.6.3 upgrade
<debfx> ScottK: any other problems in kdepimlibs?
<yofel> ah right, we still had 4.6.2 in the archive
<ScottK> debfx: Not that I found.  I was investigating general KDE uninstallability at cjwatson's request.
<apachelogger> feature
<jjesse> ScottK is kde dev your full time or do you have a different full time job that allows you to dev full time?
<ScottK> jjesse: I don't dev nearly full time.
<ScottK> I multi-task well.
<ScottK> I'm currently sitting in a $WORK meeting.
<jjesse> wow must be very well, thought you did this full time
<ulysses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerUsers/Unity/Options
<ScottK> That just means I talk a lot.
<ulysses> bah
<debfx> ScottK: there were quite a few package name transition so until all kde* is rebuilt many things are uninstallable
<ScottK> Well that's the one I found that was a packaging bug.
 * ScottK wonders how JontheEchidna is doing on -workspace.
<Quintasan> ulysses: That's SOOOO power user related
<Quintasan> lol
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: another few hours, including testbuilding
<apachelogger> you nite
<ScottK> OK.  Cool.
<yofel> oh yeah, we got a new power users team. Do they do anything that we're not already doing?
<JontheEchidna> I've just gotten done merging debian/patches
 * apachelogger has no idea what they do
<apachelogger> what do we do?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: We do the most awesome KDE distribution
<Quintasan> Isn't that enough
<Quintasan> ?
<apachelogger> so the power users team is doing the most awesome kde distribution too?
<Daskreech> Someone is having an installer bug with large HDD in #kubuntu if anyone would like to address it
<ScottK> apachelogger: They try to make Unity useful for people who've used a computer before.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why do we distribute a community anyway?
<apachelogger> it is already distributed
<apachelogger> ScottK: do they have too much spare time? :O
<apachelogger> cause I could use a minion or two
<apachelogger> !info akonadi-backend-sqlite oneiric
<ubottu> akonadi-backend-sqlite (source: akonadi): SQLite storage backend for Akonadi. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.3-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 27 kB, installed size 124 kB
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> seeeeeed
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: do you know how well that backend is supposed to work? Might make sense to use it on the desktop if it's usable
<JontheEchidna> or at least use the ODBC backend since we're stuck with virtuoso
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no desktop
<apachelogger> nonono
<Quintasan> >virtuoso
<apachelogger> by upstream request
<Quintasan> it is so bad
<debfx> ScottK: kdepimlibs uploaded
<apachelogger> it is meant for mobile only
<debfx> kdebindings is still building
 * Quintasan bets it is better than vituoso
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<Quintasan> virtuoso even
<CIA-51> [kubuntu-mobile.oneiric] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110531194600-ep0o78jrr1vazf8p * mobile seed akonadi sqlite explicitly
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: how about odbc? Then we'd only have to run virtuoso rather than virtuoso and mysql
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think they finally realized that they aren't in Canonical's target audience and if they want Ubuntu to work for them, they'll actually have to do something.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ask volker in #akonadi
<JontheEchidna> maybe once I am done with this merge
<apachelogger> ScottK: poor fellas, maybe I should repost my trololo post about how kubuntu is superior to ubuntu :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Wait until after you beg rickspencer3 for hardware.
<JontheEchidna> oh, internesting. Debian has a plasma-netbook.desktop that they install to autostart in the plasma-netbook package
<apachelogger> right
<JontheEchidna> s/internesting/interesting
<rbelem> Quintasan, :-D
<JontheEchidna> how do we handle that?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We have a patch.
<ScottK> jr did some magic.
<JontheEchidna> so copy over the .desktop file, but don't install it?
<ScottK> It's only interesting for first run.
<ScottK> After that you can control it via a kcm.
<ScottK> Sure.
<JontheEchidna> k
<Quintasan> rbelem: Now you have to live up to the reputation :D
<Quintasan> jr doing magic = serious business
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, ScottK: just put one with hidden=true in kds' autostart
<apachelogger> if there is not already
<debfx> meh, plasma-widget-quickaccess FTBFS
<debfx> JontheEchidna: aren't you upstream? :P
<Quintasan> lol
<ScottK> apachelogger: We ought not mess up the existing magic without making sure we have a new way that works.
<Quintasan> debfx++
<JontheEchidna> debfx: kinda sorta
<JontheEchidna> I've not touched in in over a year
<ScottK> apachelogger: Just installing the desktop file won't do it as we don't always want it to run.
<Quintasan> Do we really want it? :/
<apachelogger> (udisks:21262): udisks-WARNING **: Couldn't call GetAll() to get properties for /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/mmcblk1p1: Disconnection or out-of-memory
<apachelogger> zomg
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger has been meaning to kick it from the archive every cycle for the past 3 cycles
<apachelogger> ScottK: hidden=true!
<ScottK> That won't make it autostart?
<ScottK> Seems pointless to install it then.
<CIA-51> [kubuntu.oneiric] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110531195340-s13de9ulyxvou4su * desktop bye bye plasma-widget-quickaccess - unmaintained, unwanted, buggy...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go cleanup afte rme
<apachelogger> meta package needs rebuild, plasma config in kds needs update etc.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I have no PC lol
<debfx> JontheEchidna: but the kde-look.org page says "0.9 is also coming soonish, so stay tuned!" :D
<Quintasan> no keys, no pbuilders, no shells
<JontheEchidna> right, but the 0.9 branch is a gigantic pile of fail
<JontheEchidna> and that was back in 2009 :P
 * Quintasan pokes JontheEchidna with "It's going to be so much fun" stick
<Quintasan> You're gonna love maintaining it
<Quintasan> :P
<JontheEchidna> the applet refuses to open if you open the file properties dialog from a context menu
<JontheEchidna> the context menu itself is half black with no text
<JontheEchidna> because of some dumb crap with proxywidgets
<Quintasan> IT'S A FEATURE
 * Quintasan blames upstream
<Quintasan> oh wait...
<JontheEchidna> the 0.9 branch was a failure
<apachelogger> monkey man!
<Quintasan> what?
 * Quintasan doesn't follow apachelogger's thinking
<apachelogger> bug 790875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 790875 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "kubuntu developer has no pc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790875
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<apachelogger> made me think of bug 490506
<debfx> that should be critical!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490506 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Developers shouldnt be using nano" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490506
<DarkwingDuck> It is not...
<DarkwingDuck> s/not/now
<DarkwingDuck> bug 790875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 790875 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "kubuntu developer has no pc" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790875
<Quintasan> what the...
<apachelogger> much better
<Quintasan> OH GOD
<rbelem> :-D
<Quintasan> I can't belive it :O
<Quintasan> believe even
<apachelogger> ScottK: any idea what could be the problem when germinate refuses to use akonadi sqlite?
<debfx> Quintasan: are you working on a fix?
<apachelogger> oh perhaps it is not built for armel
<Quintasan> debfx: yes
<apachelogger> should be
<apachelogger> strange
<ScottK> apachelogger: In what package?
<Quintasan> debfx: I will probably need moneyz for new RAMz if they decide they can't replace them for free
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/1.5.3-2ubuntu1/+build/2531523
<DarkwingDuck> Quintasan: How long you going to be out of a PC?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, I mean the seed. 
<apachelogger> where is akonadi-backend-mysql anyway?
<apachelogger> ScottK: mobile
<apachelogger> kubuntu-mobile.oneiric
<DarkwingDuck> Why does akonadi use mysql?
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: Depending on the dude, he told me they will look at it today and should have it done this week
<ScottK> apachelogger: arch all.
<DarkwingDuck> Quintasan: :/ That sounds like US Help services when they have no clue if it will be done within a month
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/1.5.3-2ubuntu1/+build/2531524
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh, suppose I should add universe and multiverse
<apachelogger> germinate is one argument demanding tool right there
<ScottK> That'd help.
<Quintasan> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Quintasan> dohohohoh
 * Quintasan just got an awesome hat
<Quintasan> it is full of awesome
<apachelogger> a fez?
<Quintasan> nope
<JontheEchidna> that top hat you wanted for UDS?
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, that was the problem
<apachelogger> great, upgrade broke my kde ^^
<ScottK> Excellent.  Kubuntu marches on.
<debfx> Quintasan: this hat: http://tf2wiki.net/w/images/7/7a/ToweringSoldier.png ?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: nah, I canceled the order since they did not bother with sending it to me
<apachelogger> ScottK: fixing the preinstalls would be cool http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-mobile/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Quintasan> debfx: this is full of awesome too
<apachelogger> ah
<ScottK> apachelogger: It would.  Hopefully NCommander will be ready to instruct us soon on this.
<apachelogger> I found our mobile release images :D
<apachelogger> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-mobile/releases/11.04/release/
<JontheEchidna> Patch kubuntu_34_kdm_plymouth_transition.diff does not apply (enforce with -f)
<JontheEchidna> FFFFF
<Quintasan> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/0I7AI4iP2kdUd8j32-b0HWGNOpLMqCURGqmqb3FFE2c?feat=directlink
<Quintasan> this
<JontheEchidna> now you can pull rodrigos in style
<NCommander> ScottK: its on my TODO list, but currently all armel images are in a state of flux
<JontheEchidna> una siesta!
<ScottK> NCommander: Understand.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: :DDDDDD
<NCommander> until the migration over the live-helper is complete, we're not doing ANY ARM image work.
<JontheEchidna> though rodrigo is brazillian, not mexican...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Portuguese for Siesta appears to be Sesta according to Google.
<apachelogger> kubotu: rodrigo
<kubotu> oh, someone be pulling a rodrigo, recharge the batteries, good idea
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi4MOA_1MYA
<apachelogger> ScottK: is there a policy that prevents SRUing a dependency fix?
<Quintasan> kubotu: is rbelem pulling a rodrigo?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not expliclitly.  SRU needs to be a regression, serious bug, or (perhaps) small and obviously safe.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^ make is the activation for 8ball
<Quintasan> it*
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I has developed a quickaccess fix. will u mighty upstream accept it: http://paste.kde.org/76891/
<apachelogger> ScottK: we might want to fix the phonon speaker setup tab then ^^
<apachelogger> quickaccess is dead!
<apachelogger> deal with it
<apachelogger> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-1-n900
<apachelogger> Segmentation fault
<apachelogger> WTF
<debfx> apachelogger: I have somewhat revived it so now it is undead
<Quintasan> apachelogger: haha lol
<Quintasan> no n900 image for you
<JontheEchidna> -rw-r--r-- 1 jonathan jonathan 857386 2011-05-31 13:55 current-to-debian.diff
<JontheEchidna> -rw-r--r-- 1 jonathan jonathan 274082 2011-05-31 15:53 working.diff
<JontheEchidna> LIKE A BOSS
<apachelogger> debfx: it is dead to me
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: rm -rf *
<Quintasan> DO IT
<apachelogger> once I fixed a seed I will not revert it
<JontheEchidna> debfx: sure. The problem for me has been being un-lazy enough to do an actual release
 * apachelogger introduces JontheEchidna to -h
<JontheEchidna> oh, cool
<JontheEchidna> 838K to 268K
<Quintasan> LIKE A DEVELOPER
<Quintasan> fixd
<JontheEchidna> now to see if it builds
<JontheEchidna>  pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy : Depends: kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.6.3) but it is not going to be installed
<JontheEchidna> NOPE
<JontheEchidna> needs kdebindings?
<debfx> most likely
<ScottK> apachelogger: You added a Universe package to kdebase-runtime depends making it uninstallable.
<JontheEchidna> I'll log in a pbuilder to do an apt-get build-dep to make sure
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can haz MIR for sound-theme-freedesktop?
<apachelogger> Quintasan, shadeslayer: ^
<apachelogger> ScottK: not my fault that ubuntu is unable to follow specs so I have to clean up after them
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Why don't you just do it?
<apachelogger> cause I am doing mobile right now
<ScottK> apachelogger: I just want the images to build.
<Quintasan> You can spare 5 minutes to write a MIR
<apachelogger> and should be packign and going to bed soon, 10 hours of project work and journey to randa ahead
<ScottK> Quintasan: MIR you can do on your phone.  You don't need a PC.  How about you?
<debfx> apachelogger: have you also killed quickaccess in our default plasma config?
<apachelogger> debfx: no that is why I told Quintasan to clean up afte rme upon which he pointed out that he has a bug
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well, I can do that but expect even more crude MIR that the kamoso one
<ScottK> Quintasan: Fine.  Please do.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Why do we want it in Main?
<apachelogger> back in them days you need to spend half a day on one MIR
 * apachelogger remebers it well
<apachelogger> what a PITA that was
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You are repeating yourself ^_^
<apachelogger> I am getting old
<apachelogger> did I already tell the story of the great MIR flood of '08?
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> I broke my mobile
<apachelogger> !!!
<apachelogger> geee
 * Quintasan can't remember that one
<Quintasan> ScottK: Is that one depenency of kde package or sth like that?
 * Quintasan would like a valid reason to put in the bug report
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it was in the dark age
<Quintasan> When MIR's took hours to complete
<apachelogger> back then a mighty wizard of the blue arts by the name of Riddell was roaming these lands
<apachelogger> everything was business as usual
<apachelogger> until suddently
<Quintasan> *tesion rises*
<Quintasan> tension**
<apachelogger> the great overlords of the blue lands wanted to release a new creator
<apachelogger> creature even
<CIA-51> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110531203501-mvnvzphy57d20784 * src/kcmodule/notificationhelperconfigmodule.cpp Use HIG-compliant labels for radio buttons. (No double negatives)
<apachelogger> of incredible might this creature was
<apachelogger> and also dark, hence it were the dark age
<Quintasan> 8.10?
<apachelogger> the overlords of the blue lands called it KDE 4.0
<Quintasan> oh I could see it coming
<apachelogger> but with the minions of kubuntu land it went under many names
<apachelogger> sata or devil for example
<apachelogger> *satan
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you make bzr log more like git log please? :P The current incarnation is a bit useless as it prints out the whole log at once, leaving the message for the most recent commit that I wanted to grab at the top of my last past konsole's scrollback range.
<apachelogger> so the overlord sof the blue lands called upon the mighty wizard Riddell
<apachelogger> because to unleash this dreadful evil that was KDE 4.0 they needed plenty of black magic
<apachelogger> in particular one spell that we call MIR today
<CIA-51> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110531203741-y8tim6kzsiks65rk * debian/changelog Update debian/changelog
<apachelogger> back then it was called PUAVM
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> for pain up your arse very much
<Quintasan> oh god
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: 8.04, in the land before time
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: bug 213718 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213718 in Bazaar "Use bzr-pager by default" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213718
<ScottK> Quintasan: kdebase-runtime.  See apachelogger's last debian/changelog entry for rationale.
<apachelogger> so the wizard used his knowledge to serve the great overlords of the blue land and casted multiple PUAVM spells
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: why not just pipe to less ?
<JontheEchidna> less typing :P
<apachelogger> in the end the creature was released and brought havoc to the lands of kernel.org
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: good argument :)  It's on my todo
 * Quintasan wonders if Riddell is enjoying the tale
<apachelogger> upon which the king of those lands slew the beast
<ScottK> Riddell and JontheEchidna: I'd find using a pager by default a bit suprising.
<apachelogger> and from that day on used to have a gnome as his guardian
<apachelogger> to prevent one of those KDE 4.0 ever coming near him again
<ulysses> omg
 * ScottK wonders if using bzr-pager and piping to less is like crossing the streams.
<apachelogger> it was then that the overlords of the blue lands knew that they had to act
<apachelogger> so they changed the face of their devilsh creature and called it KDE 4.3
<Riddell> ScottK: I think current suggestion is to have it as a config option which is off by default, then see how people react to having it on
<apachelogger> that was the beginning of the age of air
<ScottK> Riddell: This is the standard Canonical practice of using end users as Guinea Pigs?
<apachelogger> today it is but a fairytale to freighten children
<maco> ScottK: iirc, git uses a pager by default, making me surprised and having to redo my bzr commands
<maco> bzr diff <enter> WAHHHH bzr diff | less
<yofel> git uses a pager by default
<ScottK> maco: Assuming anything else in the entire world works like git is just a mistake.
<ScottK> yofel: maco just said that.
<micahg> pager by default it to make it more git like I believe
<yofel> why? a while ago people assumed every FS out there behaved like ext3
<ulysses> apachelogger: the BBC could make a great Doctor Who episode from this tale :D
<apachelogger> but the face of this devilish creature lives on in the dungeon of kubuntu
<micahg> wow, I was late on that one
<ScottK> micahg: 5 backports bugs as penance.
<apachelogger> if one finds their way through the maze of systemsettings one may hope to get a glimps at what this monster might have looked like
<micahg> ScottK: :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that was the great mir flood of '08
<micahg> ScottK: hoping to start with backports in July
<apachelogger> incidentially enough my mobile is still kaputt :(
<ScottK> Great.
<apachelogger> ulysses: they may do so if they release everything under the GPL
<apachelogger> cause it is all GPL
<ScottK> apachelogger: I am reminded of Intrepid where I got Spamassassin in Main.  I had to do a full (wiki page style) MIR for every single perl module it needed.  Now it's just one line "It's a simple perl module needed by foo".
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/790893
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 790893 in Ubuntu "[MIR] Please include sound-theme-freedesktop in main" [Undecided,New]
<debfx> some bzr commands are just unusable without a pager, e.g. bzr log, or bzr diff most of the time
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh yes :S
<ScottK> THanks.
<apachelogger> debfx: good thing the gitzy lesses it by default :P
<ScottK> Quintasan: I need to have at least some of the stuff about is it maintained, the package is good, etc.
<debfx> indeed
 * Quintasan edits
<debfx> git has its own usability problems though
<apachelogger> hm
<Quintasan> ScottK: Fixed
<apachelogger> that reminds me of the story about when the lennart went to war
<ScottK> Sigh.
<apachelogger> though that is one for another time
<JontheEchidna> oh, current blockers for building kdebase-workspace:
<JontheEchidna>  libakonadi-dev : Depends: libboost-dev but it is not going to be installed
<JontheEchidna>  python-kde4 : Depends: kdepim-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Use the versioned libboost-dev
 * JontheEchidna didn't do the libakonadi-dev source package merge
<ScottK> pim-runtime fix (in pimlibs) aleady uploaded
<JontheEchidna> ok, so I should just have to wait a bit
<JontheEchidna> I'll upload Quintasan's kdeadmin merge in the meantime
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: double check it
<JontheEchidna> ok
 * Quintasan needs to do more merging
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615505/
<apachelogger> for re-reading
<Riddell> ScottK: how would you rather a decision was made on the pager issue?
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no, seriously, it was bad, but really THAT bad
<Quintasan> ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Pick something and stick with it.  I'll get used to it.
<apachelogger> I dunno, Riddell did all the MIRs :P
<ScottK> Changing back and forth is way more annoying than either one steadily.
<apachelogger> or perhaps just promoted stuff ^^
<ScottK> Speaking of which ...
<Riddell> MIRs are promoted by ~ubuntu-mir, I'm not a member of that group.  I have pre-promoted stuff prior to approval in the past when ~ubuntu-mir has been unacceptably slow
<JontheEchidna> zomg!
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan:
<JontheEchidna> -Depends: ${misc:Depends}, kdebase-runtime-dbg, 
<JontheEchidna> +Depends: ${misc:Depends}, kdebase-runtime-dbg
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you mind pre-promoting sound-theme-freedesktop?  We have a MIR being drafted and I'll make sure it gets to them.
<JontheEchidna> the merge is ruined!
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: lol
<apachelogger> b0rked beyond repairz
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: also you missed some updates to the Uploaders field from Debian
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I though I copypasted it
<ScottK> Not very well, apparently.
 * Quintasan nods
<JontheEchidna> oh, I see. you did copy/paste it, sorta
<debfx> maybe it got lost between pressing ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<JontheEchidna> it just came out looking like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615508/
<Riddell> ScottK: I'd need a MIR bug report first and a good reason why being blocked on ~ubuntu-mir was stopping useful work being done
<Quintasan> I blame having 4 konsole windows on one screen and not naming them appropriately
<JontheEchidna> you should have used kate :P
 * yofel used vim tabs
<JontheEchidna> using konsole caused you to not be able to copy word-wrapped email addresses
<Quintasan> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/790893
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 790893 in Ubuntu "[MIR] Please include sound-theme-freedesktop in main" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> Riddell: Quintasan started on Bug #790893, but got bored trying to make a proper MIR on his phone.  I'll write it up later today.  We're a couple of days behind on getting this merge stuff done and so that would make kdebase-runtime installable for Alpha 1 without having to upload it again.
<ScottK> One of those days we're behind is being blocked on doko insisting on a MIR where one wasn't needed.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: oh, we also probably don't want debian's new cupsutils patch enabled, so I'll disable that in patches/series
<JontheEchidna> oh, we want it in there, but commented out so that nobody enables it
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Was not sure about that "probably" part so I left it as is
<Quintasan> It built I believe
<JontheEchidna> I think you also forgot to bzr add the patch
<JontheEchidna> all the rest of it looks great though
<Quintasan> ScottK: I fixed it a little bit
<Quintasan> it being MIR
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Quintasan> Do tell if I am missing something
<ScottK> Did you look at the list of stuff to go in a MIR?
<Quintasan> I did
<ScottK> OK think it's ~OK.
<Quintasan> security issues are most likely out of scope for a sound theme
<ScottK> Riddell: We now have a decent MIR.  How about pre-promotion now?
<ScottK> Just to get through Alpha 1.
<Quintasan> it has no dealbreaking bugs
<Riddell> ScottK: you need to convince me there's an urgent reason, when is alpha 1?
<ScottK> Riddell: Thursday.
<Riddell> hmm, that's soon
<ScottK> Yes.  Thus the urgency.
<ScottK> It'd be kind of good if we can get live images tonight.
<Quintasan> libcanberra is that freedesktop compilant notification etc?
<Riddell> promoted
<ScottK> libcanberra is an implementation of the XDG Sound Theme and Name Specifications, for generating event sounds on free desktops
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> Well, it is past 11 pm. Time to go to bed
<Quintasan> Good night.
<apachelogger> brr, our mobile release image has 2 partitions
<apachelogger> bleh
<ScottK> Good night.
<apachelogger> nini Quintasan
<yofel> gn Quintasan
<JontheEchidna> This is a bit weird, why not just declare and initialize on the same line? http://paste.ubuntu.com/615514/
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, was -fpermissive on before oneiric?
<JontheEchidna> and also there seem to be a lot more warnings that used to be supressed, apparently
<debfx> JontheEchidna: -fpermissive is not on, it's a way t o suppress the error
 * debfx grabs kdetoys
<JontheEchidna> yeah, but did it used to be on? libmsn is failing in oneiric with the same upstream code
<JontheEchidna> due to an error that would be supressed if -fpermissive was on
<debfx> the "taking address of temporary" is an error since gcc 4.6
<debfx> yofel: in kdetoys: "Don't add kweather.install (kweather is not distributed)" isn't necessary as debian has deactivated the package anyway
<yofel> I was wondering about that too  - after I had applied that already - so add it back if you want to reduce the diff. Sry bout that
<debfx> no problem
<debfx> that means we could even sync the package!
<debfx> scary
<debfx> JontheEchidna: is kdebase-workspace still not buildable?
<JontheEchidna> there's another package that we can almost sync, but I forget what it was
<JontheEchidna> debfx: I'll try again
<apachelogger> ScottK: so, it appears we can remove the sound theme from runtime again :P
<debfx> the only problem with syncing is that we have to re-add our Vcs-* links later
<apachelogger> debfx: we need a script for that really
<apachelogger> something like that maintainer update script
<debfx> apachelogger: we also need an update-maintainer script that sets "Kubuntu Developers"
<apachelogger> oehm
<apachelogger> just enhance the script
<apachelogger> accept a -k arg or somesuch to set kubuntu dev
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> about that
<yofel> oxygen-icons is done too if you want to upload that, I also did kdesdk which should be re-checked. I'm pretty sure I did it right, but the bzr diff at the end was like ~7000 lines
<apachelogger> we really should change it to Kubuntu Members
<apachelogger> cause in lunchpad kubuntu-devel is associated with the members team not the devel team
<apachelogger> also seems more fitting anyway
<debfx> or kubuntu packagers? if you assume maintainer = people who can commit to the packaging vcs
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> ScottK: just kididng :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please do it.
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> ScottK: we can move it to libcanberra directly
<ScottK> Well, the Ubuntu people might have their own they prefer.
<apachelogger> ScottK: #ubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> ScottK: that theme is the hicolor of sound themes
<ScottK> In fact a sound theme sounds like exactly the thing they would have.
<apachelogger> it *must* be there
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you write an app and deploy a sound along it, you'd install it to the freedesktop theme
<ScottK> apachelogger: Nice.  Not our fault after all.
<apachelogger> as it is ultimate fallback
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, apparently ubuntu even had a patch once to remove the fallback completely :P
<apachelogger> or so upstream told me
<ScottK> Lovely.
<apachelogger> which is of course the uber monster horrible spec violation
<ScottK> What spec?
<apachelogger> ScottK: the sound theme spec
<ScottK> Is this some FDO/Gnome (we're going to pretend to care about more than Gnome) thing?
<apachelogger> ScottK: sorta
<apachelogger> it is made by the lennart
<apachelogger> actually it is pretty sane from a cross desktop POV
<apachelogger> except of course kde multimedia is playing dead as always
<ScottK> That's pleasant news.
<ScottK> Right.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: this seems to be exactly what you were talking about earlier: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2011/05/krunner-doing-just-one-thing.html
<apachelogger> essentially it is like knotify combined with phonon based on a solid spec
<ScottK> If only there were a Qt/KDE multimedia layer that could deal with it.
<apachelogger> phonon backends is in the plans
<apachelogger> however libcanberra can use pulse directly which is greatly needed
<apachelogger> e.g. that way it can cache sound samples within PA
<apachelogger> something phonon 4 does not expose
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: sounds more like solving the design problem of having feature overload
<apachelogger> you still have one krunner bin
<apachelogger> and if you call a specific plugin of that it will just look different and query only that
<apachelogger> whereas I was talking about trimming the loaded plugins alltogether
<JontheEchidna> you could trim plugins and customize it to be a better interface for that one plugin now
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I have 2 plugins ^^
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> shell cmds and applications (desktop files)
<apachelogger> though we could also remove applications
<JontheEchidna> debfx: still failing at this:
<JontheEchidna> libakonadi-dev : Depends: libboost-dev but it is not going to be installed
<JontheEchidna>  python-kde4 : Depends: kdepim-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: this is the monster in its most viewable, ever-morphing form: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<JontheEchidna> it is kept in check by a team of dedicated ninjas
<debfx> JontheEchidna: hm pimlibs probably hasn't made it to the mirror yet
<apachelogger> jussi: item(s) scheduled for shipment
<apachelogger> hrrrhrrrr
<apachelogger> 19-JUL-2011 ^^
<apachelogger> G
<trichard> hey, when i click on options in qtcreator it seems to crash and i get the following error: qtcreator: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/designer/kdepimwidgets.so: undefined symbol: _ZN4KPIM9KTimeEditC1EP7QWidget5QTimePKc
<trichard> is it worth creating a bugreport is this my fault?
<debfx> trichard: on natty or oneiric?
<trichard> natty
<trichard> qt creator 2.1.0 based on Qt 4.7.2 (64 bit)
<trichard> also, i don't have the new KDE PIM RC installed
<debfx> then please report a bug
<debfx> kdewebdev can be synced too
<debfx> so what's our policy there? just sync or keep maintainer + vcs links?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think we've ever been able to get that close to debian in the past
<JontheEchidna> because up until lucid we had to keep upgrading from hardy compatible
<yofel> re kdewebdev: why did we use a versioned boost build-dep in the first place?
<JontheEchidna> that's a general thing for every reverse-dependency of boost in main
<yofel> ah, sure we can sync it then?
<debfx> I'm not convinced that we need to keep it if we could sync otherwise
<ScottK> If the versioned build-dep for boost is the only change, go ahead and sync (unless it'd require something pulled into main)
<ScottK> Not all of the unversioned ones are in Main.
<yofel> don't think so, only difference in the build would be that oneiric and natty have different boost versions (both in main)
<JontheEchidna> debfx: now it's down to libakonadi-dev : Depends: libboost-dev but it is not going to be installed
<debfx> JontheEchidna: why can't it install boost?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know. Manually installing libakonadi-dev doesn't present any problems, so perhaps there is a conflict with one of the other build-depends
<ScottK> libboost-dev is in Universe
<JontheEchidna> ah, that'd do it
<JontheEchidna> I'll fix akonadi, then
<yofel> !info libboost-dev oneiric
<ubottu> libboost-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost C++ Libraries development files (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.46.1.1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<yofel> ScottK: that says main ^
<JontheEchidna> plus this is a universe/multiverse pbuiler I'm using
<ScottK> So it is.
<ScottK> Nevermind then.
 * ScottK was thinking of libboost-all-dev
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: versioned boost -dev packages for different versions aren't co-installable.
<ScottK> Probably a mix of 1.42 and 1.46 in there somewhere.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<ScottK> (that's my next wild guess anyway)
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> I was using apt-get build-dep, which would obviously try to pull in the old deps
<JontheEchidna> so that was a false positive
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> That would do it.
<JontheEchidna> it should work if I do a pbuilder --build now
<JontheEchidna> but I was using pbuilder --login and apt-get build-dep so I wouldn't keep having to extract the chroot when I wanted to test
<ScottK> Reasonable work flow.
<JontheEchidna> testbuild kicked off, at any rate
<ScottK> Except when it isn't.
<JontheEchidna> heh, yeah
<LaserJock> :-)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you save any merges for LaserJock?  He probably wants to start getting back in shape.
<JontheEchidna> nobody's taken kdemultimedia yet
<vorian> woo LaserJock! howdy!
<LaserJock> hi vorian 
<ScottK> LaserJock: Go for it.
<LaserJock> working on it
<LaserJock> I gotta get things set up
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<ScottK> Good night yofel.
 * apachelogger puts a hat on
<debfx> bug #790958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 790958 in kdewebdev (Ubuntu) "Sync kdewebdev 4:4.6.3-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790958
<debfx> :)
<ScottK> Nice.
<vorian> are there any bitesized type thingies that need done
 * vorian really has a lot to pick up again
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo/Oneiric?action=diff&rev2=149&rev1=148
<JontheEchidna> cool story bro
 * JontheEchidna reverts
<JontheEchidna> bug 790936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 790936 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "kubuntu desktip black after oneiric updates on 5/31/11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790936
<JontheEchidna> looks like somebody didn't check to see what would be removed when he upgraded :P
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace half way through its testbuild
<ScottK> 'wontfix - upgrade this early and that's what you get'
<JontheEchidna> vorian: bug 781310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 781310 in plasma-widget-smooth-tasks (Ubuntu) "plasma-widget-smooth-tasks: new version wip2010-11-05 available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781310
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-01
<apachelogger> I wonder why it is called wip ^^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: because upstream cannot commit to a versioning scheme :P
<apachelogger> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.35-1-n900 (armel)
<apachelogger> you got to be kidding me
 * apachelogger wanted to be in bed 3 hours ago
<apachelogger> /var/lib/dkms/powervr-omap3/4.00.00.01/build/services4/3rdparty/dc_omap3430_linux/omaplfb_displayclass.c:238:2: error: implicit declaration of function ‘console_lock’
<apachelogger> /var/lib/dkms/powervr-omap3/4.00.00.01/build/services4/3rdparty/dc_omap3430_linux/omaplfb_displayclass.c:240:2: error: implicit declaration of function ‘console_unlock’
<apachelogger> what is that even supposed to mean
<apachelogger> holy kent beck!!!
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> .38 has console_lock, .35 does not
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> to hell with this crap
<apachelogger> rbelem: it is all broken, all kaputt, all smashed to pieces
<JontheEchidna> hmm, shouldn't the kdeaccessibility binary package's new dependency against kaccessible sent it into the component mismatch queue?
 * rbelem hugs apachelogger 
<rbelem> :-D
 * apachelogger installs pvr from maverick
<debfx> JontheEchidna: it is:  o kaccessible                                              {kdeaccessibility}
<apachelogger> someone tell mpoirier that we need to be on par with whatever kernel ubuntu ships or our pvr will get broken
<JontheEchidna> debfx: where do I see that?
<debfx> JontheEchidna: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
<JontheEchidna> oh, cool
<JontheEchidna> I'll seed it then
<debfx> well it still needs to be promoted
<apachelogger> o-f-o-n-o
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
<apachelogger> debfx: is it mir'd?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<debfx> the source is already in main
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just seed, then someone will notice and promote it IIRC
 * apachelogger installs unity-2d
<debfx> I think you still have to poke someone who can promote it
<JontheEchidna> heh, I don't think that the solid nm backend is building anymore
<JontheEchidna> fun times
<JontheEchidna> the files are no longer being built by cmake so the dh_install is failing
<apachelogger> debfx: well, since it is in the mismatches, someone will see :P
<debfx> apachelogger: seeing != acting on it
<apachelogger> or you look for someone who actually can do promotions
<debfx> they could have waited at least until after alpha1 before uploading nm 0.9
<JontheEchidna> we'll still be able to build, at least
<apachelogger> didn't we say that we'd want to do testing first?
<apachelogger> did that happen?
<JontheEchidna> no choice now, lol
<apachelogger> no, but if people don't stick to the plan they deserve a beatin'
<apachelogger> it is not like we discuss stuff for the lolz of it
 * apachelogger got better things to do
<apachelogger> like drinking beer
 * apachelogger actually hasn't had any beer since UDS, zomg
<JontheEchidna> once I fix up the .install files things should be rockin'
 * apachelogger now has unity-2d on the mobile
<apachelogger> I don't have a launcher though
<apachelogger> weird
<debfx> JontheEchidna: the remaining changes are missing in kdeutils's changelog. is it ready apart from that?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apachelogger> who wants a phone call from me?
<JontheEchidna> looks like dh_install worked this time
<JontheEchidna> debfx: I'll commit the remaining changes
<JontheEchidna> debfx: ok, I also switched from unreleased to oneiric
<JontheEchidna> debfx: I've also pushed kdebase-workspace to bzr. If any package needed a second pair of eyes, kdebase-workspace does
<debfx> i'll have look though merges are very difficult to review
<apachelogger> rbelem: ofono does not work
<apachelogger> omg
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I think we shouldn't include the changes from ubuntu5.2 as I'm pretty sure it won't make it into -updates
<debfx> hm the gdm upstart job changes are included in oneiric
<JontheEchidna> let's just see how it goes, I guess
<JontheEchidna> oops, I did forget to remove the old unreleased changelog entries
<JontheEchidna> that's better
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> rbelem: it is called n9000 for one reason or another ^^
<apachelogger> weehe, apparently it only detects it as modem or something :/
<debfx> JontheEchidna: yeah I've fixed that
<JontheEchidna> debfx: I pushed a commit removing those old ones to bzr
<JontheEchidna> a few minutes ago
<JontheEchidna> a bzr pull before committing further changes should prevent conflicts
<JontheEchidna> oh, nvm, my push didn't go through since you already fixed it :)
<debfx> me too ^^
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<debfx> JontheEchidna: why do we need: Add python-kde4, python-sip, python-qt4 to build-dependencies
<JontheEchidna> dunno, I was just following kubuntu-debian-differences
<JontheEchidna> mindlessly, for that item :)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> rbelem: nvm, I had to power it using property setting
<apachelogger> eww :D
<debfx> JontheEchidna: ok, we can sort that out later
<debfx> looks good to me, so please upload when you are ready
<JontheEchidna> actually, do you think you could? I cannot upload tarballs that big on my connection
<debfx> me neither, but I can upload it from my server
<JontheEchidna> cool, thanks.
<debfx> Committed revision 500.  :)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=500&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 500 | rwilliam: knu up to 0.1.1
<debfx> ubottu: you are not helpful
<ubottu> debfx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<debfx> exactly
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> after this we should get an installable KDE environment, albeit with no networking support
<debfx> JontheEchidna: have you uploaded kdeutils?
<JontheEchidna> nope, will do so
<debfx> ark still depends on libkonq5a
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/DN9ik.png
<JontheEchidna> Mint
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/0hp9g.png
<apachelogger> ofonod[1752]: drivers/isimodem/sim.c:check_response_status() Request failed: SIM_SERV_NOTREADY
<apachelogger> I suppose that happens
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/designer/kdewidgets.so natty
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/designer/kdewidgets.so found in kdelibs5-dbg, kdelibs5-dev
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/designer/kdewidgets.so oneiric
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/designer/kdewidgets.so oneiric
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/designer/kdewidgets.so found in kdelibs5-dbg, kdelibs5-dev
<JontheEchidna> hmm, obviously it doesn't see the latest upload, where it is in kdelibs5-plugins :P
<apachelogger> QEgl::display(): Cannot initialize EGL display: "Bad alloc (0x3003)" 
<apachelogger> this is all so very moot
 * apachelogger prepares for the bedz
<debfx> oh
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I guess this is not the way it's supposed to be: Breaks: ... plasma-desktop (<= 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu1)
<JontheEchidna> ah, should have been <<
 * debfx uploads again
<JontheEchidna> shit, I forgot to make the .install file changes outside of the pbuilder
<JontheEchidna> debfx: oops, I pushed an ubuntu2 to bzr before you pushed yours
<TheMuso> Anybody around involved with packaging QT for Debian?
<TheMuso> No matter, will email the qt-kde debian list.
<JontheEchidna> sweet: http://www.sharpley.org.uk/node/14
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> so I was trying to build kdemultimedia
<LaserJock> it fails on an unmet dep on libasound2-dev
<LaserJock> but libasound2-dev was never pulled in
<JontheEchidna> weird, it's one of the build-depends
<LaserJock> has to be, but I don't understand, since it didn't pull it in
<LaserJock> it wasn't like it failed to install
<LaserJock> it just didn't think it needed it
<LaserJock> untill dpkg-checkbuilddeps
<JontheEchidna> yay, kdebase-workspace built in the archive. Third time's the charm
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: when you get a chance, kdebase-workspace is in binary new
 * ScottK looks
<JontheEchidna> bleh, we aren't going to be able to sync konq-plugins until after the next LTS
<ScottK> Accepted, BTW.
<JontheEchidna> cool, once it publishes we can throw everything above it on the dependency list at the archive
<JontheEchidna> though I think the chart is wrong in saying that kdebase is higher up that -workspace
<JontheEchidna> the graph will completely change for 4.7, so correcting it now would just be an exercise in futility
<ScottK> It was true at one point.  Dunno if it's true now.
<ScottK> I agree leaving it is a reasonable economy of effort.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Once kdebase-workspace hits it looks like kdeutils needs a retry on all archs.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I uploaded it figuring an hour after LP said it published -workspace would be sufficient
<JontheEchidna> what I didn't realize was that it had only published the source
<JontheEchidna> then I realized that I had changed the names of about 4 binary packages in the merge
<JontheEchidna> looks like amd64 and i386 are published
<ScottK> It still takes until the publisher run finished
<ScottK> finishes
<ScottK> Which is usually ~:45 or a little before.
 * ScottK needs to go pass out.
<JontheEchidna> g'nite. I'll keep on chugging until I have to do the same
<yofel> morning
<JontheEchidna> kdeartwork in bzr can be uploaded, but I don't have the proper pipes.
 * JontheEchidna heads to bed
<yofel> gn JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> ScottK: I canont reach the arm farm :(
<padams> moin moin
<apachelogger> !find Xrender.h
<ubottu> File Xrender.h found in libghc6-x11-xft-dev, libghc6-x11-xft-doc, libjna-java-doc, libxrender-dev, lsb-build-desktop3
 * debfx needs a shell alias for sudo aptitude -o DPkg::Options::=--force-overwrite full-upgrade
<padams> alias upgrade-all-my-stuff-i-am-not-kidding="sudo aptitude -o DPkg::Options::=--force-overwrite full-upgrade" ?
<debfx> something like that
<padams> i have alias make-me-pretty-again="sudo xcalib -d :0 -s 0 ~/.display/display.icc" because my screen colours get screwed every time i plugin an external monitor to my laptop
<padams> i am a big fan of literate aliases
<debfx> heh
<jussi> apachelogger: did you see this? http://www.sharpley.org.uk/taxonomy/term/1/0
<apachelogger> yas
<didrocks> debfx: hum, it seems that latest Qt is hurting unity-2d pretty badly
<debfx> didrocks: how so?
<didrocks> debfx: the spread and dash are broken (segfault)
<didrocks> debfx: let me show you a stack
<didrocks> debfx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/791213
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 791213 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::metacall()" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> (was partially why I wanted to work on the debian merge/update after alpha1 as discussed with ScottK :))
<yofel> hm, what does one convert "DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_liblancelot0 := -V -u-c0" into for dhmk? I found
<yofel> override_dh_makeshlibs:
<yofel>         $(overridden_command) -V -- -c0
<yofel> but I don't get how to add liblancelot0 into that
<debfx> didrocks: sorry, I wasn't aware of that discussion
<didrocks> debfx: no worry, it's alpha1 anyway :-)
<yofel> or wait, would -pliblancelot0 work?
<didrocks> debfx: and thanks for doing the merge, I'll check with upstream for the crash (apart if you have some defined workflow with them?)
<debfx> yofel: yes, and after that a $(overridden_command) --remaining-packages call
<yofel> k
<debfx> didrocks: no, we don't
<didrocks> debfx: ok, will report directly then, thanks!
<debfx> 4.7.3 doesn't contain much changes except the ssl certificate fix
<debfx> so it's probably caused by a patch that debian cherry-picked
<didrocks> debfx: ok, will try first by removing the new patches then
<debfx> alternatively we can just blame it on gcc 4.6 ;)
<didrocks> debfx: heh, that would be the easy way :-)
<didrocks> ok, bringing pain for more than 5 hours to my laptop then, removing all cherry-picky patches
<ScottK> apachelogger: I can't either (and I'm not at home this week - I'll try and see if I can get my wife to reset things).
<ScottK> It'll be much later today before we can attempt it though.
<ScottK> didrocks: Sorry.  I forgot to communicate to people about our conversation on Qt.
<didrocks> ScottK: well, no worry, it's still an alpha1, at least, it launches :-)
<didrocks> let's see if I can get the guilty patch
<ScottK> Anyone have any urgent uploads pending?
<debfx> ScottK: I've added two missing replaces in kdebase-workspace
<yofel> I added one to kdeaccessibility
<ScottK> I've asked about getting our images for Alpha 1 spun, so it might be good to hold off for a bit until I know when that'll happen.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, I'll be building Qt on the n900 then :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: "Fun"
<apachelogger> indeed
<ScottK> Well, I should be able to have a crack at it with remote hands in ~12 hours.
<ScottK> Images are being spun now.
<ScottK> Is there anyone around that can test?
<ScottK> claydoh: Can you do release notes?
<ScottK> Short version "OMG, be careful"
<ScottK> debfx: Do we still need to be building qtwebkit in the qt4-x11 build?  I see it made ld fall over and die on armel.
<debfx> ScottK, claydoh: re release notes: network manager widget doesn't work
<debfx> ScottK: the alternative is the build-dep loop
<ScottK> debfx: Ah.  Right.  OK.
<ScottK> I agree this is better.
<ScottK> Probably ought to have a "No, this doesn't have 4.7 beta 1 since upstream is crazy.
<ScottK> "
<yofel> yeah, I put a note on my planet post that neon has 4.7, maybe we'll get some more users thanks to that :P
<ScottK> yofel: You ought to get valorie to post about that so it hits planet KDE as well.
<ScottK> Better yet, figure out how to get on planet KDE yourself.
 * yofel goes googling
<ScottK> yofel: I suspect the process is something like ask jr nicely.
<yofel> the process seem to be: file a bug or get someone with svn access, put on todo list..
<ScottK> yofel: That confirms my guess as to the process.
<yofel> yeah ^^
<ScottK> Kubuntu alternates are up if anyone can test.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: ^^^ can you?
<charlie-tca> ScottK: syncing now
<ScottK> charlie-tca: Thanks.
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> willing to try them if I can
<ScottK> ISO testing is one of the places we'll really miss Riddell.  He's done most of this in previous cycles.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Soft freeze for Alpha 1 - Please hold off on Main uploads | Merging KDE 4.6.3 from Debian | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to our re-elected overlords apachelogger and JontheEchidna and new overlord DarkwingDuck
<ScottK> debfx, JontheEchidna, and apachelogger: I think it's best to hold off on Main uploads until we find out if the current images ~work.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I know that any images generated ~now won't work
<JontheEchidna> in fact I'd be surprised if they generated
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Why?
<JontheEchidna> plasma-widget-folderview isn't built against libkonq5abi, but libkonq5a
<ScottK> Oh.
<JontheEchidna> which aren't co-installable
<ScottK> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/natty_probs.html seems to suggest things will install.
<JontheEchidna> huh
<ScottK> I guess we'll find out soon.
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't that be http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/oneiric_probs.html ?
<JontheEchidna> I see lots of KDE problems there
<ScottK> Crap.
<ScottK> It should.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: That's what you get for editing wiki on phone
<ScottK> kubuntu-desktop is allegedly installable.
<ScottK> We'll see.
<JontheEchidna> Oh, nevermind, I was looking at the current version of folderview instead of the candidate
<JontheEchidna> heh, libkonq5abi1 and folderview are from the same source package anyway
<ScottK> kdesdk-dolphin-plugins has this problem though.
<ScottK> apt-cache rdepends libkonq5a suggests the CD should be OK.
<JontheEchidna> The new libkonq-common package that 5abi depends on should have a Breaks: on libkonq5a
<JontheEchidna> libkonq-common : Breaks: libkonq5a but 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<JontheEchidna> oh, but kdesdk-dolphin-plugins is just on the dvde
<ScottK> Yeah.
 * JontheEchidna needs more wake-up juice
<ScottK> kdeplasma-addons uninstallable I haven't figured out.
<ScottK> Any ideas on that one?
<JontheEchidna> there are various libraries in -workspace that also had their names changed
<JontheEchidna> 4 or 5, actually
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> libplasmaclock, libtaskmanager
 * yofel has kdeplasma-addons 95% done
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Well if these images fail, we'll probably want that then.
<ScottK> They built
<JontheEchidna> cool
<ScottK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20110601/
<ScottK> Please test.
<ScottK> charlie-tca: ^^^
<JontheEchidna> fancy page
<debfx> only 28MB oversized :D
<ScottK> Hotel wifi says it'll take me three hours to download ...
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I can't burn those
<JontheEchidna> will have to mount it I guess
<JontheEchidna> or use a DVD
<ScottK> Test using usb.
<JontheEchidna> I don't have a stick big enough
<JontheEchidna> unless I could borrow one from a camera...
<ScottK> There you go.  Think outside the box ...
<JontheEchidna> Heh, i386 is 42 over
<debfx> afaik grub2 can boot iso images
<yofel> I know how to boot desktop isos, there's a wiki page for that, but didn't find something for alternate images
<JontheEchidna> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Alternative methods
<JontheEchidna> that?
<yofel> hm, that might work too, I used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/MultipleISOBootUSBKey
<yofel> brrr, can't build kdeplasma-addons without kdeedu
<yofel>   kde-sc-dev-latest: Breaks: libmarble-dev (< 4:4.6.3) but 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed.
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer is down as having that but I haven't seen him in over a day
 * yofel builds against natty PPA in the meanwhile
<charlie-tca> ScottK: got it
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<yofel> hey _Groo_
<_Groo_> anyone working on the calligra packages?
<_Groo_> hey yofel :)
<_Groo_> so no one? :D
<yofel> we have more pressing issues :P
<ScottK> _Groo_: Adrien <adrien.grellier@laposte.net> is working on them for Debian.  I'd recommend mailing Adrien and working on them jointly.
<ScottK> Wahoo.  ISO download time has gone from 3 hours to 5.
<JontheEchidna> mine'll be done in 35 minutes
<_Groo_> ScottK: tks ScottK ill try to reach him
<ScottK> _Groo_: Great.
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, kdetoys and kdewebdev will be good benchmarks on how fast we can get KDE syncs done without jr, assuming he stops doing his archive duties on Tuesdays
<_Groo_> ScottK: :)
<_Groo_> im very happy that flow was ressurected
<_Groo_> DIA is such a piece of (*&@#*(&@*(#&@(#
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: He has stopped.
<ScottK> _Groo_: We always merge at least once per cycle.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Would you please talk to JamesPage in #ubuntu-server about getting some Kubuntu testing added to http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu-uk.org/
<_Groo_> ScottK: lol, no , not the merge flow, FLOW is the diagram name for the calligra suite proggie
<ScottK> _Groo_: Oh.  OK.
 * yofel needed a mintue to get that too ^^
<JontheEchidna> We're also losing ~100 KiB on the CD to old libs from kdebase-workspace that still have rdepends :P
<yofel> rename that :P
<charlie-tca> ScottK: you will settle for "it installed" today, right?
<ScottK> charlie-tca: Yes, but it would be nice to know if it booted or not.
<charlie-tca> okay, alternate 64 worked
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> Does 'worked' include 'it booted'?
<apachelogger> rbelem: upnp - find devices - have file sharing activity with large icons for found devices with sharing enabled - throw files at those icons - file gets transfered to some sane place on the deivce
<apachelogger> what do you think?
<yofel> add 'did X start' to that?
<apachelogger> moving stuff to a tablet seems overly complex TBH
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes, but we also need to be sensitive to the security implications of automatically connecting to random stuff.
<JontheEchidna> alpha 1 candidates boot, and the live environment works
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Are you in Randa?
<charlie-tca> yes
<ScottK> Particularly on a tablet which very much get used in random environments.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://endlessvideo.com/watch?v=HMnrl0tmd3k
<ScottK> charlie-tca: Cool
<charlie-tca> ScottK: yes, it booted, updated, and I am now rebooting
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Great news.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no
<apachelogger> leaving at 21h or so
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Soft freeze for Alpha 1 - Please hold off on Main uploads | Merging KDE 4.6.3 from Debian | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | Test alpha 1 Candidates! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<apachelogger> ScottK: it would be just great, like if you are home for 5 minutes and want to drop a file quickly on your tablet for reading on train or whatever, assuming the tablet autoconnects to wifi, by the time you are at your pc you just need to drop the file on the device icon and be done with it
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: classy
<apachelogger> ScottK: or to share some document quickly @office
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I played it over 9000 times
<Quintasan> actually, learning progresses more smoothly with that in background
<Quintasan> :O
<JontheEchidna> where's that rain website again?
<apachelogger> learning?
<apachelogger> wtf is that now?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Agreed.  Just need to be careful not to slit our own throats in the process.
<apachelogger> ScottK: how would that happen?
<ScottK> I worry about autoconnection anything for mobile devices.  Just need to make sure we don't receive stuff automatically.
<ScottK> It would be unfortunate if the guy across the coffee shop uploaded you some malware in the hope's you'd click on it.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: rainymood.com
<apachelogger> ScottK: we'd want to have pairing obviously
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: magnificent!
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> ScottK: like on that plasma activity you could have a pane on the left edge with all detected devices, and you need to auth a device to even be able to interact with it
<apachelogger> i.e. sorta like mounting it once to get it automounted ^^
<ScottK> Sounds generally reasonable.
<apachelogger> except automagic and wireless
<Quintasan> Is there any guide if I want to change my GPG keys
<Quintasan> ?
<yofel> define change. afaik you can revoke a key
<JontheEchidna> transitioning to a new key?
<Quintasan> yeah
<JontheEchidna> http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2009/05/10/another-person-with-a-new-gpg-key/
<JontheEchidna> create a transition letter like that one, sign it with your old key and your new key, and then blog about it
<apachelogger> unless the old is compromised, in which case you should revoke it :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it is not compromised but it is 1024 only
<apachelogger> "only" ^^
<apachelogger> are you giong debian?
<JontheEchidna> keys of 1024 bits are no longer recommended
<Quintasan> apachelogger: PROTIP: If someone really wanted to, 1024 keys can be cracked
<ryanakca> Quintasan: You could patch gnupg and generate yourself a 10240 bit (or however big) RSA key if you wanted ;)
<apachelogger> PROTIP: if someone really wanted to they could drug you to get your pwds and thus access to your private key
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> security is but an illusion
<JontheEchidna> http://xkcd.com/538/
<JontheEchidna> (obligatory xkcd)
<ryanakca> Beat me to it ;)
<apachelogger> yeah, beatin is also an option of course
<apachelogger> -> shower
<Quintasan> lol
 * Quintasan goes back to book
<Quintasan> books
<JontheEchidna> So I installed the Ubuntu Monospace beta font: http://i.imgur.com/82iqn.png
<JontheEchidna> so far I've not been repulsed/switched immediately back
<JontheEchidna> will have to see how it goes
<yofel> kdeplasma-addons in bzr
<bambee> evening
<ScottK> apachelogger: The only defense is to be the kind of person that enjoys the beatings.
<ScottK> apachelogger: So viewed properly, minion abuse is just helping them have better security.
<apachelogger> very well put
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes, but you liked the Ubuntu font to start with, so it's not much of a test.
<mfraz74> I've installed the new Ubuntu mono font, but can't see it as an option under monospace fonts.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's a bug with the font. I was only able to enable it for Kate
<mfraz74> JontheEchidna: has a bug been reported?
<yofel> where's the font?
<JontheEchidna> mfraz74: I've not checked
<apachelogger> this reminds me of the movie happy font
<JontheEchidna> yofel: the beta testing ppa, like the old font beta
<apachelogger> with a penguin that looked like a character
<ScottK> What I mostly want in a font is for it to quit changing.
<ScottK> Eventually I can get used to whatever as long as it's not different all the time.
<charlie-tca> ScottK: crashed installing 386 desktop on hardware - bug 791487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 791487 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu crashed during installation from Live Desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791487
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> maco: Can you look at ^^^
<ScottK> charlie-tca: Does it happen every time?
<charlie-tca> only tried once; will run it again with a different partiti
<ScottK> Thanks.
<charlie-tca> partitioning scheme
<ScottK> "Crash every time
<ScottK>  ... " is a problem.
<ScottK> If it's some fraction of installs, not such a big deal.
<charlie-tca> okay, will try different partitioning, also can try in a VBox install
<ScottK> Thanks.
<maco> ScottK: if it doesnt happen every time, thatd be weird, because it's a case of using non-existent api
<ScottK> maco: OK.
<JontheEchidna> looks like it's trying to use GTK api on a Qt widget
<ScottK> It may not hit the code path every time.
<maco> yep
<maco> what JontheEchidna said
<ScottK> maco: Can you fix?
<maco> ev made the change in april
<maco> hmm guess i could do like if type(self.prepare_download_updates) is QCheckBox... do X, else if GTK thingy... do Y
 * ScottK will take a working hack.  Implementation details up to you.
<ScottK> charlie-tca: If we can get you a fix, can you test it (with both Kubuntu and Ubuntu) to make sure it's fixed and doesn't break Ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> but I got to take a break shortly to cut the grass
<charlie-tca> Then I will be back at testing
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> That'll give maco a chance to make a patch.
<charlie-tca> selecting install instead of try results in an immediate crassh
<charlie-tca> No chance to try anything else
<charlie-tca> same bug
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> maco's on it, so we'll see what she figures.  At least it's easy to reproduce.
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<maco> from from the gtk docs explanation of what set_sensitive means looks like we want .setEnabled(state) in qt
<charlie-tca> It is both 32 and 64bit
<ScottK> It would be.
<maco> ScottK: i have no oneiric here to try this with, and no way to build ubiquity
<ScottK> maco: Since it's a .py, charlie-tca can apply the patch by hand in his live session and test.
<maco> right
<maco> charlie-tca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616040/
<maco> if there's an ubi-prepare.pyc file, remove that first
<charlie-tca> and the how to do that?
<ScottK> Or maybe JontheEchidna since I think charlie-tca went to mow the lawn.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> charlie-tca: Start a live session. apply the patch to ubi-prepare.py and then try to install.  I'll get you the file location in a moment
<charlie-tca> okay
<maco> its /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py
<charlie-tca> starting live session now
<ScottK> Yes.  That's it.
<charlie-tca> grass is not growing shorter, huh?
<maco> i dont use type() enough to remember whether it just gives the basename like that (QCheckBox) or if it gives like PyQt4.QCheckBox, so lets find out
<ScottK> charlie-tca: The longer you wait to do the grass the long it'll be until you need to mow it the next time.
<charlie-tca> Oh, that's right! Thanks 
<charlie-tca> slow system here
<ScottK> FYI, this theory works on hair cuts too.
<maco> hmm i think it'll fail on the next line in the script too
<maco> its using .set_active() which is also gtk, but qt way is .setChecked()
<ScottK> It's OK.  It's taking me approximately forever just to download ubiquity so that I can upload a fix once we have a tested patch.
<maco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/616043/ i think that'll cover both cases of speaking-gtk-to-qt
 * ScottK taps taps his fingers ...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Can you test?
<JontheEchidna> sure, lemme fire up virtualbox
<charlie-tca> trying it
<charlie-tca> I am a slow typist these days
<ScottK> Cool.
<JontheEchidna> hmm, getting the patch in to the vbox session will be a challenge
 * JontheEchidna applies by hand
<maco> at least its short!
<charlie-tca> I got an error exit code 141
<JontheEchidna> looks good for me so far
<charlie-tca> ubi-console-setup crashed
<maco> charlie-tca: does it give a line number?
<charlie-tca> right after date/time
<charlie-tca> let me look again
<charlie-tca> no, I have to look in syslog
<JontheEchidna> I'm getting the same error now, but it's probably separate from the issue we're testing here
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/KhwDd.png
<maco> yep, as ScottK said: onion layers
<charlie-tca> I don't think it is the same
<ScottK> Well there's no point in upload a fix to the first problem and force Ubuntu to retest everything if it just means we still can't install for a different reason.
<charlie-tca> let me try to pastebin this
<charlie-tca> I hate things I ain't used to
<charlie-tca> maco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616059
<charlie-tca> tail of syslog
<charlie-tca> the 141 error shows up on line 5
 * charlie-tca too slow
<JontheEchidna> here's my syslog: http://i.imgur.com/zOwU6.png
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if it affects Ubuntu too
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu has been working, but you got the newer ubiquity version, right?
<maco> jibel got it too
<maco> reading his stacktrace from syslog
<maco> line 276 
<maco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/616060/ (see the 840s)
<charlie-tca> no wonder this stuff is so hard to troubleshoot. Those look completely different without really examining them
<maco> i suspect if you looked a bit above where your "141" shows up, you'll find the same stack trace
<charlie-tca> nope, no stack trace here
<JontheEchidna> nor here
<maco> huh. jibel got lucky then
<maco> charlie-tca, JontheEchidna: did you both hit it around the same time as keyboard selection?
<JontheEchidna> when I hit next on the timezone page
<JontheEchidna> it spun for a minute and crashed
<charlie-tca> full syslog = http://paste.ubuntu.com/616071
<JontheEchidna> so right before keyboard
<charlie-tca> hit it right after timezone
<maco> so maybe while it was trying to load teh kbd page?
<maco> were you guys by chance using debug/developer mode?
<charlie-tca> could be
<maco> cuz maybe that determines presence of actual useful stacktrace
<charlie-tca> no, just ran the livecd installer on the desktop after adding the patch
<JontheEchidna> me too
<ScottK> I think jibel's was in debug mode
<charlie-tca> That would make a difference
<charlie-tca> Okay, I am really going cut grass now
<charlie-tca> ScottK: will run the rest of the alternate cd when I get back. 64bit is working, 32bit should
<ScottK> charlie-tca: Thanks.
<charlie-tca> sure
<JontheEchidna> I close KMail for 2 hours and come back to 120 emails in trash from rosetta
<JontheEchidna> I would have gotten 1 email a minute for those two hours if I had not closed kmail
<ScottK> On average.
<yofel> if you stop rosettas spamming you'll take it's reason for existance away
<yofel> *existence
<ScottK> valorie: Are you in .ch yet?
 * ScottK is imagining svuorela and transitlogger in the same room.  Could be fun to watch the culture clash.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: it's not an exaggeration: http://i.imgur.com/bFzQw.png
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I don't imagine it is.  It's just that one per minute is an average.  IME Rosetta spam tends to be clumpy, so there's a good chance it's 30 in one minute and then none for half an hour or some such.
<maco> haha
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I did just get two of them at once
 * JontheEchidna closes KMail again
<yofel> why do you care if they go into trash anyway? :P
<JontheEchidna> I get the notification still
<JontheEchidna> makes me think I am getting real mail once a minute
<yofel> ah, thankfully thunderbird is quiet
 * yofel got a few too
<JontheEchidna> I like the notifications, normally. I blame rosetta fully in this
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, tornado watch
<yofel> what, even in your corner you get tornados? :O
<JontheEchidna> not that often or severe, but it can happen
<JontheEchidna> we had a single tornado two years back and it was big news
<JontheEchidna> not dozens of damaging tornados like down south
<yofel> ah
<JontheEchidna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tornado_Alley.gif
<JontheEchidna> I'm in the second northeast-most state
<JontheEchidna> right in one of the white spots :)
<yofel> :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think you can make Kmail not notify on the trach
<ScottK> ...trash
<ScottK> I'm in Kansas City this week (for work and visiting my Dad).
<ScottK> His take on the tornadoes is like this, "I've live in tornado alley my entire life.  I've only ever seen one tornado the whole time.  That was in Italy."
<ScottK> The news does somewhat give one the feeling the risks are a lot higher than they are.
<micahg> ScottK: I hear similar things about hurricanes from people in Florida
<ScottK> Well.
<ScottK> I've lived in Florida.
<ScottK> As long as you're far enough inland to avoid the storm surge, sure.
<ScottK> Storm surge scares me.
<ScottK> Get caught up in that and you and all you own can just be gone.
<ScottK> At least that's reasonably predictable.
<akshat> How can I use Phonon in QML?
<ScottK> akshat: Probably a question for #phonon.
<akshat> ScottK: ok
<JontheEchidna> akshat: I don't think there's a released version that supports QML yet, but I believe that apachalogger is working on that very thing for his summer of code project
<JontheEchidna> bleh
<ScottK> Direct use of GL and we have GLES on armel or Qreal !=Double porting error: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/72772550/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-armel.kdegames_4%3A4.6.3-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<charlie-tca> back from the grass cutting. Want me to go break, no , test more now?
<maco> charlie-tca: jibel's on it
<charlie-tca> Oh, good
<debfx> how is our alpha images status?
<ScottK> debfx: Alternate's look good.  Live images do live session fine, but won't do installs.  maco has her hands deep in ubiquity's guts to try to fix.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: bugs 792150
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 792150 could not be found
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> bug 791250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 791250 in kdegames (Ubuntu) "kdegames version 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu1 failed to build on armel" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791250
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> ARM's looking pretty good, though
<debfx> ScottK: ok, in that case I won't upload kdenetwork
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yep.  ld segfault in Qt is the biggest problem.
<debfx> cool, with the new bug subscription feature we can subscribe kubuntu-bugs to ubiquity bugs with the kubuntu tag
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-02
<claydoh> Wow kmail2 rc sure seems quite nice actually (so far) - many thank to the neon folks for making it safe to test
<maco> charlie-tca: around?
<charlie-tca> yup
<maco> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> pong
<maco> i was going to ask how to test it after applying patch
<maco> since there's no try/install option once you get to a point where you can test
<JontheEchidna> I think the crash occurs while starting ubiquity from the desktop too
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu 64 alternate OEM install, does not shutdown after running "prepare for shipping to end user"
<charlie-tca> The OEM install did work, I shut down with the power button. 
<charlie-tca> MInor inconvenience at best
<charlie-tca> maco: don't hate me... 
<maco> that doesnt need to be alpha 1
<charlie-tca> OEM install, user configuration fails with the same error as the live cd install
<charlie-tca> Thank you!
<maco> the keyboard thing.... slangasek and i are both stuck
<maco> it looks like a xkb-data change (he says) that is breaking backend stuff
<charlie-tca> Then the mandatory tests are done for the alternate cd's
<charlie-tca> I have to stop for the night, my eyes are blurred
<LaserJock> ScottK: so I tried to build Debian's kdemultimedia but in my oneiric pbuilder it has some sort of odd dependency problem. I thinks it needs libasound2-dev but it doesn't install it
<LaserJock> should I give up on trying to get the Debian version building and just start doing the actual merge?
<ScottK> LaserJock: Seems reasonable.  That does seem like an odd problem.
<LaserJock> ScottK: yeah, I've not seen that before
<LaserJock> normally it's a dep that fails to install, in this case it didn't think it needed to install it in the beginning of the run and then later failed because it wasn't installed
<ScottK> You might try switching to a different pbuilder depenency resolver.
<ScottK> IIRC you can do this in /etc/pbuilderrc
<LaserJock> oh
<LaserJock> ok, I'll look at that
<LaserJock> so does kdemultimedia have to be done by tomorrow?
<ScottK> Have to, no.
<ScottK> We can't upload until after the Alpha 1 release so there's no need to worry about tonight at all.
<LaserJock> oh, ok
<LaserJock> I just didn't want to be blocking anything
<ScottK> The only kdemultimedia rdepend in Main is amarok which I don't think needs to be uploaded soon.
<micahg> ScottK: there's k3b also
<ScottK> Ah.  Forgot about that one.
<JontheEchidna> as long as things are installable we're ok for now
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> It's just as well I'm not an IRC op.  I'd get in way to much trouble for kicking people.
<ScottK> Dude: I need help with foo.
 * ScottK : This isn't a support channel for foo.
<ScottK> Dude: I know, but I thought ...
<ScottK> Kick.
<ScottK> Reason: "Dude: I know your mom told you that you are special.  You aren't.  The rules apply to you to."
<LaserJock> Dude: I need help with merging
<LaserJock> what do you do with the VCS data in debian/control? replace the debian git stuff with kubuntu's bzr?
<ScottK> Yes.
<maco> you used to let me ask support questions here because you figured you could rope me into fixing stuff once i started hitting things that were bugs-not-user-error
<ScottK> I'm generally more flexible with people who are involved in the project.
<ScottK> I'm also much less tolerant of #ubuntu questions in #ubuntu-server 'because no one in #ubuntu could answer it'.
<ScottK> Heck I ask support questions in development channels sometimes, so I'd be hypocritical not to.
<LaserJock> ScottK: am I meant to put my name on the merges.ubuntu.com for kdemultimedia?
<ScottK> LaserJock: Yes.  Please.
<LaserJock> I just realized it was editable :-)
<LaserJock> being old and rusty sucks
<ScottK> Someone had to point it out to me too.
<maco> ditto
<maco> does it still look like solid bg with no text field?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> and on my netbook I had to scroll over to even see that there was a column there
<maco> this VM is like the Little Engine That Could
<ScottK> I hope that's good.
<maco> im waiting for it to try to load the kbd page so i can see if i get stacktraces for non-france things
<maco> ScottK: super slowly chugging along
<maco> ScottK: it fails on u'USA' too
<maco> you dont even get to *choosing* a layout
<ScottK> Lovely.
<maco> it does teh "try to guess a layout based on lang and timezone" thing and crashes
<ScottK> Any backtrace?
<maco> because the xkb names are all changed around
<maco> same as jibel's was, but with u'USA' instead of u'France'
<ScottK> Can you disable the guessing for Kubuntu?
<maco> there's a thought
<ScottK> Hacks 'R Us.
<maco> well wait
<maco> then itd just fail when they *do* make kbd selection
<maco> i think
<ScottK> Are your sure?
<maco> it's set_keyboard() thats failing
<ScottK> I'd whack it out with a hatchet and see.
<ScottK> Is the call the same for the guess and for the picking?
<maco> calculate_result() makes a call to set_keyboard() which fails
<ScottK> And this is a different design that is used in Ubuntu?
<ScottK> Can you make ours work like Ubuntu's?
<maco> argh. i hate new ubiquity. it starts installing BEFORE i finish making choices
<maco> now i have to wait for the stupid thing to finish installing then convince virtualbox to boot from a cd again before i can go back through ubiquity
<maco> oh wait except it's crashed!
<maco> ha i dont have to wait for it to finish
<ScottK> Hooray
<ScottK> OK.  I'm officially too tired.  Good luck.  Please ping slangasek for sponsorship if you get it sorted.
<maco> ok
<maco> ScottK: if i comment the ones that use the deb.get(question) then it just fails elsewhere in kde_components/Keyboard.py
<yofel> morning
<pnh_> hello everyone. I was trying to setup kde development environment in my new kubuntu 11.04 machine. I did compile everything in fedora successfully but here i'm getting some problem with kde-runtime.Please someone help regarding this problem. 
<yofel> kde-runtime builds fine in project neon, so what's the problem? (and don't use away nicks please)
<pnh_> yofel:This is my problem:  http://paste.kde.org/77305/
<yofel> you obviously didn't point it to your new build of kdelibs
<pnh_> but I have latest version of kdelibs !!!
<padams> moin moin
<pnh_> soprano is also giving some error : http://paste.kde.org/77317/
<yofel> pnh_: built maybe, but your CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH doesn't point to it
<yofel> pnh_: soprano needs libx11-dev installed
<yofel> pnh_: did you follow http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Environment#Sample_.build-config_file ?
<yofel> pnh_: did you follow http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Environment
<pnh_> sudo apt-get install  libx11-dev says libx11-dev is already the newest version. Yeah I did follow all steps in techbase
<pnh_> I could able to build kdelibs without any problem
<yofel> odd, that should be a missing libx11-dev, and did you install kdelibs?
<pnh_> libx11-dev is already installed . yeah. I did install kdelibs without any problem !
<pnh_> I compiled attica,strigi phonon etc without any problem
<yofel> what does 'echo $CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH' say?
<pnh_> pnh@my-kde:~/kde/src/strigi$ echo $CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH
<pnh_> /home/pnh/kde/inst/master:/home/pnh/kde/inst/master:
<yofel> then I'm out of ideas, either wait fos someone else or ask in #kde-devel
<pnh_> okay.I'll try at kde-devel. Thanks btw :)
<Riddell> neon dudes: how do recipies build for multiple distro releases?
<Riddell> e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/kdeadmin uses  lp:~neon/project-neon/kdeadmin-ubuntu which has a debain/changelog for maverick
<Riddell> but it builds on natty too
<Riddell> does the daily build just add its own changelog entry?
<yofel> Riddell: it adds it's own changelog entry and then completely ignores it
<yofel> the package version is defined on the recipe page, not the changelog, and you sometimes see maverick entries that build for natty and so on
<yofel> correction: it adds it's own changelog entry with the proper package version ignoring what you defined in the branch
<yofel> Riddell: the recipes essentially just run bzr dailydeb on the recipe text with a default set of parameters
<debfx> didrocks: how did the patchless qt build go?
<didrocks> debfx: I built it yesterday, but I'm on another thing, so didn't install yet. Will get to it today and keep you posted
<didrocks> if it works, then, a dicho will be need to find the guilty patch
<debfx> ok, finding a faulty patch in qt sounds like fun ;)
<yofel> Riddell: btw. I don't want to be annoying, but it would be nice if *something* could be done about bzr's memory usage. It makes it somewhat hard to work like this :/ https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon-kde-workspace
<didrocks> debfx: not sure we have the same definitino of "fun" :-)
<didrocks> definition*
<debfx> didrocks: disabling kubuntu_17_enable_qtwebkit_for_qtassistant.diff should cut a good part of the build time
<debfx> and I'm 90% sure that the package build still works :)
<didrocks> debfx: thanks for the tip! webkit is the major part of the qt build and we build it for kubuntu (but debian doesn't)?
<debfx> didrocks: the qtwebkit lib that is actually used is build from the qtwebkit-source (Debian calls it qtwebkit) source package
<debfx> didrocks: we only build qtwebkit in qt4-x11 because qt assistant needs to link against it but we don't want to introduce a qt4-x11 <-> qtwebkit-source build-dependency loop
<didrocks> debfx: ok, but qtassistant needs it for its internal browser support I guess, hence the build in qt itself?
<didrocks> debfx: ok, make sense :)
<didrocks> thanks for the explanation
<debfx> Debian doesn't build webkit in qt so their assistant is basically broken
<didrocks> yeah, I can barely imagine qt assistant without webkit
<Riddell> yofel: yes, I'll bring it up with the team
<didrocks> debfx: still segfaulting with all debian cherry picks removed
<debfx> didrocks: uh, I don't see what else from the merge could cause that
<debfx> didrocks: on a maybe unrelated note: upstream says kubuntu_92_qml_memory_leak.diff is a dangerous patch
<didrocks> debfx: I tried 10 minutes to disable it. Now, hammering the laptop again :-)
<didrocks> hoping that it will be better with webkit disabled
<Quintasan> \o
<didrocks> debfx: still segfaulting without it
<didrocks> debfx: we didn't have .3 before the merge right? but for you, the changes in .3 are minimal, right?
<ScottK> Quintasan and yofel: I hyped Project Neon in the Alpha 1 release notes.
<ScottK> randalogger: How's the snow?
<randalogger> no snow no more
<randalogger> I think it all was one big scam
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> hey all
<shadeslayer> randalogger: but it was all white on planetkde
<shadeslayer> no signs of blue :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: kdeedu is in bzr right?
<yofel> huh? you were doing kdeedu
<yofel> if you mean our 4.6.3 then yes, that's in bzr
<maco> ScottK, JontheEchidna, charlie-tca: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/791883 bug filed
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 791883 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubi-console-setup.py:set_keyboard() gets error 141 (crashes) in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> maco: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> yofel: right, and i don't need to merge it now right?
<yofel> well, if you don't we don't have kdeedu in oneiriic
<yofel> *oneiric
<charlie-tca> maco: thanks
<ScottK> maco: I targeted them to oneiric so they'll show up on the release team hot list.
<maco> i wouldve thought the oneiric-alpha-2 milestone would make them show "hotter" since thats sooner
<ScottK> It has to be both "also affects distribution" oneiric and high/critical to hit the release team "we're going to track this" threshold.
<shadeslayer> yofel: okay working on it
<ScottK> The milestone on Alpha 2 then puts it on the "We'll track this for Alpha 2" list.
<maco> ScottK: is the release team's Wall of Eek publicly viewable?
<ScottK> There's a LP query you can use to get it.
<ScottK> I don't recall what it is.
<ScottK> Loosly it's High/Critical and nominated for the development release.
<ScottK> Then for each milestone limit to bugs milestoned for event.
<maco> oh. so its just a saved link to a search. ok
<maco> um
<maco> advanced search doesnt appear to have an option for what distribution its targeted against
<yofel> you go to ubuntu/<release>/ and then search there
<maco> ! put ubuntu/oneiric/+bugs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about put ubuntu/oneiric/+bugs
<maco> erm i tried to type "oh!" but i guess not
<maco> lp: easier to use by memorising url patterns than my using the UI
<charlie-tca> hm, I got this for all bugs in Oneiric so far - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?assignee_option=any&field.affects_me.used=&field.assignee=&field.bug_commenter=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_branches=on
<charlie-tca> &field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.searchtext=&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.subscriber=&field.t
<charlie-tca> ag=oneiric&field.tags_combinator=ANY&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&start=0
<charlie-tca> fail
<maco> so, hihgh/critical for oneiric shows 223 bugs
<yofel> most funny is the UI for the neon team, for some missing we're missing some of the UI buttons (like delete package in the PPA) so we *need* to know the URLs to get anywhere
<maco> i suspect that could be stripped down to just the necessary bits
<maco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.importance%3Alist=CRITICAL&field.importance%3Alist=HIGH
<maco> hm can even remove "field.searchtext=&"
<maco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+bugs?orderby=-importance&field.importance%3Alist=CRITICAL&field.importance%3Alist=HIGH&field.milestone%3Alist=39141 and here's alpha 2
<maco> mostly ftbfs
<shadeslayer> maco: ftbfs of packages?
<shadeslayer> wait ... that came out all wrong
<shadeslayer> FTBFS of kde packages?
<maco> no
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<maco> there are 167 bugs targeted to alpha 2 for all of ubuntu. i think 164 are ftbfs
<ScottK> We had a long discussion yesterday about how pointless the FTBFS bugs are.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: whats this i hear about Austria being the new australia?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: They are pretty much the same thing.  Only two letters differently.
<yofel> wth does austria have in common with australia o.O?
<ScottK> Well, neither of them are where jussi lives.
<yofel> ^^
<debfx> didrocks: we didn't have .3 before the merge
<didrocks> debfx: so maybe the regression come from there (I'm rebuilding with more patches removed)
<debfx> didrocks: I've just rebuilt qt from natty in oneiric and unity-2d-places still crashes
<ScottK> ENOTOURFAULT
<debfx> didrocks: so it's definitely caused by changes in the toolchain
<didrocks> debfx: oh? weird, because last week, it was working pretty well
<didrocks> I don't think the toolchain changed since
<ScottK> didrocks: Qt hadn't been built on the oneiric toolchain last week.
<didrocks> oh right, seeing that it was just a copy from natty
<didrocks> ok then, more fun to debug :-)
<didrocks> I'll try to focus on that next week, no worry (tomorrow is off for me, and I try to finish some tasks on oneconf today)
<didrocks> debfx: thanks for trying the rebuilld :)
<didrocks> rebuild*
<debfx> so my initial guess of blaming gcc 4.6 wasn't that wrong after all ;)
<didrocks> yeah :-) I would have prefer a patch to be guilty TBH :-)
<ScottK> didrocks: You could force it to build on gcc-4.5 on oneiric to try and narrow it to the compiler or maybe something else.
<didrocks> ScottK: nice idea, at least, we will be certain it's the cause, let's make a try in my ppa
<ScottK> There are other toolchain packages that could affect things, so it's a good step.
<LaserJock> ScottK: so I think I found what happened with the kdemultimedia deps. it went from libasound2-dev [!kfreebsd-i386,etc.] to libasound2-dev [linux-any]
<LaserJock> so is [linux-any] recognized in Ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> yes
<ScottK> It's recognized in soyuz
<shadeslayer> LaserJock: in the oneiric pbuilder
<ScottK> So we ought to backport pbuilder
<shadeslayer> the natty pbuilder doesn't support it afail
<shadeslayer> *afaik
<shadeslayer> ScottK: that would be the ideal case
<debfx> ScottK: actually we ought to SRU pbuilder
<LaserJock> this early on most people will be using natty I'd think
<ScottK> Someone should file a bug against natty-backports, test it and give me a ping so I can approve.
<ScottK> debfx: Perhaps.  I don't know what other changes are in the oneiric one.
<shadeslayer> debfx: maybe we could just have a patch against linux-any instead of a complete new release? 
 * ScottK thinks a backport would be way less work.
<ScottK> Since we have not-automatic in backports now it's safe to have enabled.
<debfx> 0.199+nmu2 has: Handle architecture wildcards properly.
<micahg> ScottK: not-automatic is enabled in natty?
<ScottK> micahg: Yes.
<micahg> cool
<bambee> evening
<bambee> arff fuc**** report o_O (I am writing a report for my internship, I have a LOT of things to do...)  :'(
<bambee> fortunately latex is my friend :D
<shadeslayer> have to learn latex at some point of time 
<shadeslayer> i hear it's awesome
<yofel> it is, I don't know it very well either though yet :/
<bambee> shadeslayer: http://www.labri.fr/perso/mazoit/index.php/En/Calendrier <-- a calandar built with latex :P
<LaserJock> latex is great for books and papers, can be pretty cool for presentations
<LaserJock> great with equations
<LaserJock> but for simple stuff I'd rather just use a regular word processor since Latex formats things for you, which is not always what you want :-)
<shadeslayer> well ... we had bug 683439 but debian does not seem to have kalgebra-common, do i keep it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683439 in kdeedu (Ubuntu) "split kalgebra mobile" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683439
<shadeslayer> they do have a seprate mobile package tho
<debfx> ScottK: bug #791940 if you want to sponsor the pbuilder fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 791940 in pbuilder (Ubuntu) "pbuilder doesn't support architecture wildcards" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791940
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<shadeslayer> hey _Groo_
<_Groo_> could anyone help me out to isolate a bug
<_Groo_> anyone running 64bits (k)ubuntu pls try to install acroread from the partners repo
<_Groo_> it should fail in nspluginwrapper
<_Groo_> which is a hard dependency of acroread
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: afaik nspluginwrapper is foobared in natty
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: prolly but it should at least install cleanly, which doesnt
<_Groo_> it breaks at apt lvl
<shadeslayer> yes, i think i filed a bug against it
<shadeslayer> lemme look
<shadeslayer> bug 141613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 141613 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141613
<_Groo_> yep thats the one
<_Groo_> is it because we are using 64 bits flash?
<_Groo_> and the two collide?
<shadeslayer> i filed bug 694137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 694137 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu) "nspluginwrapper 1.22-0ubuntu8 fails to install on natty (dup-of: 357965)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357965 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu) "MASTER package nspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: wrapper update crashes when gcu-plugin is installed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357965
<_Groo_> i dont have gcu-plugin installed
<_Groo_> im just gonna get the package source and ripout the wrapper dependencie.. i use the 64 bits anyway
<shadeslayer> i just copied the flash so into my ~/.mozilla/plugins folder ... no packages required
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: yeah i know, but does it fix the nspluginwrapper bug?
<shadeslayer> nope
<ScottK> debfx: Looking
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: done... just replaced the dependency for flashplugin64 and rebuild the package
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: heh ... kool :D
<_Groo_> easier then doing a bunch of loops just to keep apt happy
<_Groo_> this way, next update if it fixes it, ill receive.. if not, ill fix again
<JontheEchidna> agateau: ping
<randalogger> ScottK: is it late yet?
<ScottK> randalogger: Definitely not.
<randalogger> og
<ScottK> debfx: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<debfx> ScottK: thank you too
* debfx changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Merging KDE 4.6.3 from Debian | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<ScottK> LaserJock: Your pbuilder fix has been accepted into natty-proposed.  Once it's built, please test and then comment in bug #791940
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 791940 in pbuilder (Ubuntu Natty) "pbuilder doesn't support architecture wildcards" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791940
<LaserJock> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> debfx and JontheEchidna: Time to start uploading again ....
 * ScottK is now stuck reviewing 200MB of engineering drawings.
<ScottK> Comments are due tomorrow and I got the drawings today.
<LaserJock> yikes
<Quintasan> ScottK: 
<Quintasan> DUH
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks.
<micahg> is it worth filing the akregator doesn't use the global menu bug in LP?
<ScottK> micahg: No.
<ScottK> micahg: If you want to solve that, talk nicely to agateau and see if he'll write a patch.
<micahg> ScottK: k, thanks
<ScottK> It should be acceptable upstream.
<ScottK> So we'd just carry it as a distro patch for oneiric and see it upstream for 'p'.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Does someone normally add our meetings to the 'fridge' so that it shows up on the calander? http://www.ubuntu-news.org/calendars/fridge/
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: No idea.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: So we have not done that in the past?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: No idea.
<ScottK> (you may sense a patter developing)
<ScottK> patter/pattern
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<ScottK> Someone got them sched in #ubuntu-meeting, but no idea beyond that.
<DarkwingDuck> Okay.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll figure that out.
<DarkwingDuck> and send out the email.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i hear Engineering Drawings ... what are they about? :D
<LaserJock> ScottK: tested pbuilder fix and commented, thanks
<vorian> bug 781310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 781310 in plasma-widget-smooth-tasks (Ubuntu) "plasma-widget-smooth-tasks: new version wip2010-11-05 available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781310
<Quintasan> http://identi.ca/notice/75198835
<Quintasan> repost/dent whatever you call it?
<vorian> Quintasan: all of us?  :P
<Quintasan> all of you
<Quintasan> vorian: microblogging and bloggin are apparently main points for Community this cycle :P
<vorian> i see :)
<vorian> I'll have to get better at posting
<yofel> hey, we have other use cases too!
<yofel> like...
<yofel> well...
<yofel> other things
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> You don't sound convincing at all yofel
<yofel> :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: $WORK.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: right .... i did engineering drawings in my second sem ... was just curious ;)
<vorian> how do you uupdate again.. (update -v blah ../stuff.tar.bz2) ?
<shadeslayer> vorian: update what? 
<shadeslayer> oh
<vorian> palsma widget smooth tasks 
 * shadeslayer has never used uupdate
<vorian> figured it out
<vorian> <3 uupdate
<shadeslayer> looks cool :D
<ScottK> shadeslayer: In this case it's a building we're going to install a bunch of stuff in after it's built, so we have to make sure the building meets all the system requirements.
<shadeslayer> ah .. 
<shadeslayer> i just did stuff like draw rectangles and circles using a drafter ... i miss my drafter ... :P
<Quintasan> ScottK: Oh god, sound like fun, good luck
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah, its horrible work, we had to make stuff like this : http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_zv8axZ_uoT8/TGkepLByBBI/AAAAAAAAAII/Uc_jmVxB7Lw/s1600/engineering_drawing.jpg
<shadeslayer> and thats one of the easy drawings
 * shadeslayer shudders
<shadeslayer> oh good lord
<shadeslayer> yofel: something is wrong with your thinkpad
<yofel> nothing is wrong, it's just building Qt, finished in a few
<shadeslayer> yofel: uh ... no .. .something is wrong with firefox on your thinkpad
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/iMVbw.png
<yofel> O_O
<yofel> shadeslayer: and how is that on my thinkpad?
<shadeslayer> uh what?
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> bleh
<yofel> the R61 doesn't even have firefox installed
<shadeslayer> yofel: i ran htop on my local machine xD
 * yofel figured as much
<shadeslayer> i pressed ctrl+shift+n instead of Ctrl+a+Ctrl+c
 * shadeslayer can't even figure out how that happened
<yofel> heh
<ScottK> yofel: shadeslayer is probably confused by too much  complaining about exams.
<yofel> hahaha
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> only 2 more to go
<shadeslayer> and then i shall be freeeeeee
<Quintasan> lol
 * Quintasan has still three left
<Quintasan> no, 4 even
<shadeslayer> i would have one left ... but i failed in a exam last sem xD
<Quintasan> and 5 if that old man decides to have us write a test
<shadeslayer> so have to clear it this semester
<Quintasan> god damn it
<Quintasan> Physics tomorrow
<shadeslayer> <3 Physics
<Quintasan> and I don't the whole stuff
<shadeslayer> atleast it was doable
<Quintasan> history and chemistry and another one from history
<Quintasan> and one more from geography
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i know the feeling ... all i've done in the past 6 months is give exam .... :'(
<vorian> i didn't think they taught that anymore
<shadeslayer> s/exam/exams
<Quintasan> vorian: Taught what?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Geography
<vorian> no the FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> you mean f7u12 :P
<vorian> JontheEchidna: bug fixored :)
<Quintasan> vorian: Well, all these tests make me RAAAAGE
<vorian> I can see that
<JontheEchidna> cool!
<vorian> thanks, reminded me of a few things i once forgot
<shadeslayer> debfx: around?
<debfx> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> debfx: okay so in kdeedu debian/rules, we figure out if the arch is ARM or not and accordingly add : DEB_CMAKE_CUSTOM_FLAGS += -DWITH_OpenGL=OFF
<shadeslayer> now i want to do it inside override_dh_auto_configure, so i would have to write the entire overridden command again?
<shadeslayer> if(arch is arm) overridden command else other overridden command
<debfx> yes, or you use a variable that contains all config fals
<debfx> *flags
<shadeslayer> okay
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You mean even with all your "Oh, no, I can't do $STUFF due to exams" you still didn't pass them all?
 * ScottK wonders again what the youth of today is coming to.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: more like the uni decided to fail the entire batch because they wanted to earn moniez
<shadeslayer> so ... they failed a total of 180 students from our college
<ScottK> Ah.  Youthful dodging of responsibility.
<shadeslayer> go figure
 * ScottK wonders more
<shadeslayer> *shrug
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/617069/ << that look ok?
<shadeslayer> derp
<shadeslayer> hold on
<debfx> in this case I would really use a variable
<debfx> conf_args = ...
<debfx> if (armel) conf_args +=
<shadeslayer> i should really finish the make manual
<debfx> eh, we copy some icons from oxygen to hicolor instead of symlinking them :o
<shadeslayer> debfx: better : http://paste.ubuntu.com/617076/ ?
<yofel> yeah, though I would personally move the - too
<debfx> yep and a "\" is missing
<debfx> other than that it looks fine
<yofel> ah right
<shadeslayer> okay so when it detects that the arch is not ARM, then conf_arg does not get declared right? how does make deal with that?
<yofel> it'll simply be empty
<yofel> you'll find the same way to add cmake stuff in neons makefile btw.
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * shadeslayer adds reading make manual to TODO
<yofel> I read half of it when creating pkg-project-neon.mk :P
<yofel> odd language
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> yofel: i had a fun discussion about make at UDS N with randalogger and persia :)
<ScottK> randalogger: ^^^ shadeslayer is independently rediscovering the good advice you gave him some time ago.
<yofel> haha
<ScottK> And yet, you didn't actually do what randalogger suggested.
<shadeslayer> yep, which is quite a huge loss
<ScottK> It's almost like you feel randalogger assigns studies as random work instead of carefully selecting areas of study for his minions in order to give them the best chance of edifying themselves.
<yofel> anyway, if he ever needs to add custom stuff to neon rules he better know make in the future :P
<ScottK> yofel: No worries.  He'll be too busy claiming to be studying for exams.
 * yofel sees a pattern developing...
<shadeslayer> ScottK: its getting boring now
<ScottK> The studying or my harping about it?
<shadeslayer> both tbh
<ScottK> We could go back to the excessively sized laptop meme.
<shadeslayer> theres a meme about that? :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: best to find something new to harp about now
<yofel> buy yourself a fez, then we can talk about how it doesn't suit you :P
<shadeslayer> sounds like a plan
<ScottK> Well, there's how annoying stacks of engineering drawings are to review, but that'd be boring.
 * Quintasan hands ScottK some coffee and Master Troll badge
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-03
<micahg> hey, the global menu in akregator started working randomly...
<randalogger> ScottK: phonon now officially commits to the kde minor point release policy
 * debfx watches the dots while running pull-debian-source kdeartwork
<randalogger> oh, I should go to bed
<randalogger> ScottK: is it leate yet?
<debfx> JontheEchidna: you haven't converted some cdbs cruft to dhmk in kdeartwork
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I'll fix that and upload
<JontheEchidna> armel opengl stuff?
<debfx> yep
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I wasn't sure how to exactly do that
<randalogger> kubuntu on arrrrrm
 * micahg is trying to make xubuntu on arm
<randalogger> micahg: that is just wrong, you should make kubuntu on arrrrm :P
<randalogger> also I should really go to bed
<randalogger> like desperately
<randalogger> nites
<debfx> JontheEchidna: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kdeartwork/ubuntu/revision/112#debian/rules
<JontheEchidna> oh, cool
<JontheEchidna> simple
<debfx> yeah it is
<debfx> uploading kdeartworks however is not that easy
<debfx> could one of you core-devs please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.oneiric/+merge/63320
<debfx> should help us a bit to return to a sane image size
<JontheEchidna> debfx: sure
<JontheEchidna> debfx: done, thanks
<ScottK> randalogger: No.  It's not late yet.
<ScottK> It's still before midnight here.
<ScottK> randalogger: The arm boxen are back up, but the 100 box doesn't have it's bigger /var/cache mounted.  I missed one step in the instructions when directing what needed doing to bring them back to life.
<ScottK> It should be fine for building stuff smaller than Qt.
<ScottK> I'll be home tomorrow evening and can fix it properly then.
<debfx> yofel: I think we can drop the dolphin-plugins transitional package as it isn't in lucid
<yofel> debfx: yes, as long as the new 4.6.3 package never makes it back into natty, anything that gets put into natty in some way needs it
<yofel> so I would say keep it and drop it for 4.7
<debfx> yofel: I hope no one puts 4.6 into natty
<debfx> ah, wait
<yofel> depends if we want to resync the natty PPA with the new packaging
<debfx> yofel: when you upgrade to natty the transitional package gets pulled in
<debfx> yofel: nevermind, I confused natty with lucid
<yofel> yes, I'm just thinking whether we want to put 4.6.5 with new or old packaging into natty-updates. If we use new ones it might not work
<debfx> we don't want the new ones, such drastic packaging changes don't qualify for a SRU
<yofel> k, then drop it
<debfx> has anyone found a way to make authentication in launchpadlib work?
<yofel> as in login_with() ?
<debfx> not sure, whatever ubuntu-dev-tools uses in natty
<yofel> uh, no idea, they had some manager-credentials command or so IIRC
<debfx> that was the old system afaik
 * debfx tries the unencrypted storage backend
<yofel> then they probably use the keyring now
<debfx> yeah, the kwallet backend seems to be broken beyond repair
<randalogger> yay
<debfx> randalogger: do you know anyone we could poke for https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/100157/ ?
<randalogger> ScottK: I only get connected to 2 arms, what gives?
<jussi> randalogger: I got my mx53 today :D
<jussi> Quintasan: ScottK  ^^^:D
<randalogger> debfx: sho
<randalogger> in #konversation
<randalogger> that is eike hein
<randalogger> s/that/he
<randalogger> cant type while people talk all the time
<randalogger> jussi: congrats
<jussi> randalogger: I cant wait to  get home and play :)
 * Quintasan 's PC is working
<Quintasan> jussi: \o/
<Quintasan> jussi: I almost got it sorted out, now they whine about that the package says price is $149 whereas I have paid $99
<jussi> oh lol
<jussi> Quintasan: want a scan of one of the vouchers? 
<Quintasan> I asked Freescale to send FedEx a statement that it is $99 indeed and I still got no response
<Quintasan> jussi: Sure, I wonder if they will accept one but it is worth a try
<yofel> Yay :)
<jussi> Quintasan: pm me your email addy
<ScottK> randalogger: I didn't check all 4, so I'm not sure.  I'll check it in detail tonight when I've got physical access to the boxen again.
<randalogger> ScottK: okok
<randalogger> ScottK: not doing anything right now anyway
<randalogger> !find autoreconf.mk
<ubottu> File autoreconf.mk found in dh-autoreconf
<sithlord48> can any one help me pack a deb file here ? i think my problem is it has two executibles being build. after running debuild i do get a deb file but its list of installed files do not list anything for /usr/bin
<ScottK> sithlord48: Is this a package you intend to try to get into the official repository?
<sithlord48> ScottK:  no my ppa, 
<ScottK> sithlord48: #ubuntu-packaging is the best place to ask about that then.
<sithlord48> yea no answer there. 
<ScottK> It's OT here since this channel is about Kubuntu development.
<randalogger> we refactor  all KDE MM userbase pages to be one sentence related to .prn
<randalogger> highly efficient \o/
<sithlord48> ScottK:  is packaging not part of development 
<ScottK> sithlord48: Packaging for random PPAs is not part of Kubuntu development.
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> for some reason my extra cmake flags are not picked up during kdeedu compilation, http://paste.kde.org/77881/
<shadeslayer> not even -DMARBLE_PLUGIN_PATH
<shadeslayer> and just noticed something else
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You did notice we're not using CDBS anymore, right?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i haven't modded any part of the rules except line 10 to 13
<shadeslayer> and line 19 ofcourse
<ScottK> Isn't debian-qt-kde.mk for CDBS?
 * ScottK thought there was something different for DH.
<ScottK> dhmk or some such.
<yofel> ScottK: depends if it's 2/ or 1/
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> 1/ is cdbs, 2/ dhmk
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> It's 2
<ScottK> Good then.
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/77887 << fixed it a bit 
 * ScottK is leaving for the airport, so good luck.
<shadeslayer> cya
<shadeslayer> here's the build log where you can see it doesn't pick up any of the options : http://paste.kde.org/77893
<shadeslayer> lin 1953
<shadeslayer> okay figured it all out
<bambee> evening
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617719/ <--- wtf ?
<bambee> (line 6)
<LaserJock> do you need oneiric's pkg-kde-tools to build the Debian 4.6.3 packages?
<debfx> LaserJock: yes, but it's also in natty-backports
<yofel> bambee: that looks about right if you're on oneiric
<yofel> don't dist-upgrade ;)
<bambee> how do you upgrade your oneiric ?
<cnd> I've got a fix for bug 785433 in Qt pushed as a merge proposal at https://code.launchpad.net/~utouch-team/qt/touch-end-fix/+merge/63417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 785433 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Touch end events not handled" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785433
<cnd> would someone be able to review it?
<yofel> bambee: aptitude safe-upgrade? I have like 100 packages held back here, not upgradable
<yofel> or I'll remove KDE
 * bambee tests safe-upgrade
<yofel> does /almost/ the same thing as apt-get upgrade
<bambee> yofel: it does the trick, thanks ;)
<randalogger> jussi:  Re-Scheduled  04-JUN-2011
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> could anyone explain to me why kamoso alpha is being installed when we have 2.0 final in backports?
<_Groo_> for natty
<_Groo_> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/617752/
<_Groo_> its not respecting the version number, or the number is wrong
<_Groo_> and installing the alpha instead of the backports 2.0 final
<_Groo_> i had to force it with apt-get install kamoso=2.0-0ubuntu1~natty1
<yofel> _Groo_: afaik we have an apt-pin in natty so backports aren't installed by default
<yofel> _Groo_: can you show me the apt-cache policy output?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<yofel> _Groo_: afaik we have an apt-pin in natty so backports aren't installed by default
<yofel> _Groo_: can you show me the apt-cache policy output?
<_Groo_> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/617768/
<_Groo_> also kamoso 2.0 and 2.0 alpha are broken, cant acess the /dev/video, 2.0.2 backported works just fine with phonon
<_Groo_> same hardware works with cheese for ex
<_Groo_> and kopete
<_Groo_> yofel_: anything that pops out?
<_Groo_> hello?
<yofel_> sorry, had some connection issues
<yofel> _Groo_: see that -backports has a priority of 100? So if you install a package it will be taken from there, but it won't be upgraded automatically if there's a new version in -backports
<_Groo_> yofel: how do i change that? and from all i knew, this is new in natty, maverick didnt had that pin
<yofel> it is new, usually that would be in /etc/apt/preferences[.d/]
<_Groo_> nothing backports related in preferences.d
<yofel> not sure how they set that then
<_Groo_> found it
<yofel> where?
<_Groo_> its in apt.conf.d
<_Groo_> apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<_Groo_> updated, proposed and backports are commented out :P
<_Groo_> which kinda defeats the purpose of having them :P
<yofel> hm, I think that does something else
<_Groo_> well then i dont know :P
<_Groo_> grep doesnt show any entires for backports besides the source.list ones
<_Groo_> and that
<debfx> since natty backports aren't installed automatically but once you install a package from backports it gets upgrades from there
<debfx> kamoso 2.0.2 simply hasn't been backported to natty
<_Groo_> debfx: just backported it.. its the only one working btw
<_Groo_> 2.0 and alpha are both broken
<_Groo_> no video pops out
<_Groo_> only 2.0.2 fixes it for me
<_Groo_> kopete and cheese work just fine
<yofel> file a backport request
<_Groo_> how do i change the pin then?? im clueless
<yofel> _Groo_: add something like this to /etc/apt/preferences, should override it:
<yofel> Package: *
<yofel> Pin: release a=natty-backports
<yofel> Pin-Priority: 500
<_Groo_> yofel: cant... someone forgot to add libqtgstreamer-dev to natty
<_Groo_> which is strange since it backports just fine with the same code from oniric
<debfx> you probably don't want to pin backports like that
<debfx> _Groo_: the package is called qtgstreamer-dev in natty
<_Groo_> debfx: oh
<_Groo_> -.-
<_Groo_> this is apachelogger fault, im sure of it!!!!
<yofel> well, that's what the configuration was before natty, but yeah, usually 100 sounds right for backports
<_Groo_> debfx: so, what am i suposed to do, to make sure backports are used always? same for proposed
<debfx> _Groo_: if you are sure that you want everything from backports do what yofel posted
<yofel> erm, -proposed should really not be at 500
<yofel> you might as well run oneiric then (ok, not as bad, but possibly so)
<_Groo_> yofel: if i had proposed its because i WANT to use proposed
<_Groo_> if now, whats the point?
<_Groo_> how do i keep track of whats going in proposed then?
<yofel> you check natty-changes ML for what what uploaded to -proposed and help with the SRU testing?
<yofel> s/what what/what was/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "you check natty-changes ML for what was uploaded to -proposed and help with the SRU testing?"
<yofel> *SIGH*
<_Groo_> Package: * Pin: release a=natty-backports Pin-Priority: 500  Package: * Pin: release a=natty-proposed Pin-Priority: 500
<LaserJock> people had lots of problem when -proposed had normal pinning
<_Groo_> something like this to have both?
<_Groo_> i like to live on the edge
<LaserJock> it was difficult to test the packages in isolation, that's why it was changed I believe
<yofel> well, -proposed  wasn't enabled by default for a reason
<yofel> exactly
<_Groo_> exactly, but if i enable it i want to use it
<LaserJock> _Groo_: but the point of using it was for testing individual packages, not the whole repo
<yofel> yes, for SRU testing, it's not meant to be used in general
<yofel> and for SRU testing you need to be able to update only one specific package
<_Groo_> i prefer to update and see what breaks
<_Groo_> and come here shouting
<_Groo_> like kamoso
<yofel> having the pin is easier than constantly: enable -p -> update and test -> disable -p
<_Groo_> ho btw
<_Groo_> if anyone is using fancy tasks
<_Groo_> a very very bad news
<_Groo_> its broken in 4.6.3 UNTIL you recompile it
<_Groo_> you have 2 scenarios
<yofel> that's SRU material :P
<_Groo_> one: it will crash plasma-desktop imediatly as soon as you update
<_Groo_> two: it will crash plasma-desktop when you click on configure
<_Groo_> solution:? recompile it with 4.6.3.. i know.. it should be ABI compatible... but plasma is .. well... plasma... :P
<debfx> _Groo_: proposed has priority 500 by default, you only need to change it for backports
<_Groo_> just try it :D
<_Groo_> debfx: k, done :)
<yofel> well, blame aseigo probably :P, but file a bug about it and we can get it rebuilt
<_Groo_> debfx: so let me guess this straight... backports which are packages already tested as 100.. proposed whihc is the :"denagerous" stuff as 100?
<_Groo_> very logical :P
<_Groo_> yofel: test it!
<_Groo_> yofel: i always like to test if im not crazy
<_Groo_> yofel: about the package i mean.. im crazy as it gets
<yofel> which was that, smooth-tasks?
<_Groo_> plasma-widget-fancytasks
<_Groo_> oh btw
<debfx> _Groo_: the barrier to get something into proposed is much higher than backports
<_Groo_> acroread is broken in 64bits
<yofel> ah right, proposed is at 500
<yofel> I just pin that to 100 here ^^
<_Groo_> it tries to force to install nspluginwrapper, which breaks in 64, should have be changed for flash64 or nothing at all
<_Groo_> i remade the partners package and its working like a charm now
<_Groo_> so, 3 bugs... 
<_Groo_> 1 - kamoso is broken
<yofel> file a bug, flash64 isn't released, so rather remove the dep
<_Groo_> 2 - acroread is broken in 64
<yofel> if it doesn't require it this should be a recommends anyway
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah, for 64 bits you need, it wont install
<_Groo_> yofel: it was in previous version, dont know who was the genius who decided to force it
<_Groo_> brian thomason
<_Groo_> where are my laser glasses
<_Groo_> 3 - plasma-widget-fancy is broken if you use 4.6.3 from backports, need to be added to backports too and recompiled with that code
<_Groo_> you welcome :P
<yofel> ah, that's the PPA, right, need to go home, then I can upload a rebuild
<yofel> wait, you can do that yourself!
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah
<_Groo_> yofel: im at work... no way to upload it from here
<_Groo_> and im an unoficial minion
<yofel> heh, then I'll do it later
<_Groo_> im not gonna put my dirty paws in the ppa without being told so
<_Groo_> apachelogger or other officer would hunt me down like a dog
<yofel> heh, well, I'm gone, bbl
<_Groo_> yofel: did you test fancy?
<yofel> not yet, my battery's empty :P
<_Groo_> yofel: ah ok :D
<_Groo_> btw after it crashes, it crashes plasma always
<_Groo_> so be ready to compile it locally and replace it
<_Groo_> cause your precious desktop wont go up again
<_Groo_> or edit plasma-appletsrc and remove it
<_Groo_> if you are lucky and it doesnt crash plasma right away
<_Groo_> it will as soon as you hit configure
 * yofel just noticed he can't install fancytasks as it depends on libkonq5a
<yofel> can someone rebuild that in oneiric?
 * Quintasan can't request rebuilds :<
<debfx> Quintasan: why not?
<Quintasan> no idea why
<Quintasan> Or I am looking in the wrong place
<debfx> where are you looking? ^^
<Quintasan> debfx: launchpad site for <package name>
<debfx> you just download the package, call dch -R, build it and upload
<Quintasan> oh
<debfx> maybe even needs a SRU in natty: bug #750925
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 750925 in plasma-widget-fancytasks (Ubuntu) "Fancy Tasks widget crashes plasma" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750925
<Quintasan> yofel: it depends on libkonq5-dev 4:4.5.2 :S
<yofel> >=, doesn't change the fact that it depends on the wrong binary package
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> so it just a rebuild in oneric
<Quintasan> oneiric
<debfx> and probably in natty
<Quintasan> debfx: do we need to do SRU's for rebuilds?
<debfx> Quintasan: yes
 * Quintasan tests in oneiric first
<ScottK> It's not pinning.  Backports is set to be a 'not-automatic' repository.  The results are similar.
<debfx> ScottK: yes, but pinning can override the not-automatic flag
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> yofel: lol, on oneiric
<Quintasan> after a rebuild
<Quintasan> it depends on libkonq5abi1
<Quintasan> no idea
<ScottK> That's the new packagename.  That's what I'd expect.
<Quintasan> so it is the desired behavior in oneiric?
<ScottK> Yes.
 * Quintasan goes to build natty
<debfx> ScottK: has the not-automic and but-upgrades been introduced for automatic backports->backports updates?
<ScottK> debfx: Yes, if I understand the question correctly.
<LaserJock> ScottK: are you familiar with kdemultimedia at all?
<ScottK> LaserJock: If the criteria is 'at all', yes.
<ScottK> What's the question?
<LaserJock> well, I got what i thought would be a good stab at a merge
<LaserJock> but it doesn't build
<ScottK> What's the error?
<LaserJock> it fails in ffmpegthumbs with a : error: 'CODEC _TYPE_VIDEO' was not declared in this scope
<LaserJock> I wondered if it might have something to do with disabling xine
<ScottK> It might also have something to do with our switch from ffmpeg to libal source.
<ScottK> It could also be GCC 4.6 related.
 * Quintasan will file SRU tomorrow
<Quintasan> yofel: uploading rebuild to oneiric
<ScottK> LaserJock: You're not the only one: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=274666
<ubottu> KDE bug 274666 in general "ffmpegthumbs-4 6 3 fails to build with libav-0 7_beta2 (Gentoo bug #369515)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ScottK> Not GCC 4.6 then.
<ScottK> LaserJock: I'd see if you can build it against Natty.  That would give us an idea if it was related to Oneiric toolchain or not.
<LaserJock> ScottK: oh, ok, good idea
<LaserJock> ScottK: I tried the vanilla debian package on oneiric and it died at the same place
<Quintasan> yofel: should work in oneiric soon
<ScottK> LaserJock: I'm pretty sure it's an upstream issue.  The question is where.
<ScottK> The bug I pointed you at is from Gentoo, so probably not our fault.
<Quintasan> Good night.
<debfx> libav broke API compatibility in 0.7
<ScottK> LaserJock: ^^^ There you go.  Please whine to siretart.
<debfx> might be worth checking the svn repository, maybe it already got fixed
<ScottK> Good point.
<ScottK> Particularly with 4.6.4 being close to release.
<micahg> there's a tracker for the libav transition: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/libav.html
<debfx> micahg: does it also track the required patches? ;)
<micahg> debfx: I'm sure patches are welcome :)
<ScottK> Yeah, they're welcome here too.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-04
<JontheEchidna> huh, the NM widget is definitely not working, but I still have wifi
<JontheEchidna> magic
<JontheEchidna> or maybe this NM 0.9 is actually pretty cool
<LaserJock> ScottK: check the KDE svn (or git?) ?
<ScottK> LaserJock: For multimedia I think it's git.
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> yofel: got a clean natty install?
<shadeslayer> bleh .. kdeedu with python bindings is FTBFS
<Quintasan> debfx, yofel: Fancy Tasks work normally on my virtual natty machine
<Quintasan> and my stable install as well
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-fancytasks/+bug/750925
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 750925 in plasma-widget-fancytasks (Ubuntu) "Fancy Tasks widget crashes plasma" [Undecided,In progress]
<Quintasan> That but is most likely invalid
<Quintasan> bug*
 * shadeslayer looks
<debfx> Quintasan: you've installed the version from archive?
<Quintasan> debfx: yes
<debfx> ok, then I'd set the bug to incomplete
<shadeslayer> ^^ need backtrace
<shadeslayer> *needs
<debfx> though there are 3 people that confirm the bug
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: bug 686054 might be related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 686054 in plasma-widget-fancytasks (Ubuntu) "crashes plasma with 4.5.80 packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686054
<shadeslayer> ( might need a rebuild )
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: 4.5.80
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Are you serious?
<shadeslayer> ??
<Quintasan> That's 4.6 Beta 2 if I am not mistaken
<Quintasan> We already have 4.6.3 :O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: fancy tasks was built against kde 4.5.2
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: in Natty?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Quintasan> well somehow
<Quintasan> it work here
<Quintasan> on two installs
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: two clean installs?
<Quintasan> yes
<shadeslayer> without rebuilding?
<Quintasan> I installed natty yesterday on my machine
<Quintasan> and now I did a clean install in VirtualBox
<Quintasan> BOTH work
<shadeslayer> hmm ... dunno then, without a proper backtrace can't really say
<Quintasan> oooh
<Quintasan> it crashed on my machine
<Quintasan> launching natty vm
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pastebin the backtrace if you can
<Quintasan> downloading over 9000 debug libs first
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> atleast you have a sane internet connection
<shadeslayer> hmm .. i have to drop python bindings from kdeedu now
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: on my natty vm, I can add it, launch some apps but plasma crashes after a few seconds
<shadeslayer> okay, still need a backtrace :P
<Quintasan> dbg libs downloadan
<shadeslayer> debfx: i see .orig files in this repo : https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdeedu/marble/repository/revisions/kde-4.6/show/data/mwdbii : do you think i should delete them?
<shadeslayer> they're binary files, so can't even tell the difference between them :/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/78121/
<shadeslayer> le click
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: install dbg symbols for the widget too
<Quintasan> implying there are any
<shadeslayer> ( but yeah, looks like it needs a rebuild )
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> no debug symbols, wth
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: looking at lines 40 to 46 makes me think it needs a rebuild
<Quintasan> let me do a local rebuild and test
<shadeslayer> yeah
<infologger> oggyoggyoggy
<shadeslayer> infologger: what did you do to randalogger? 
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude, how do i find out the errorCode enum on api.kde.org?
<shadeslayer> searching doesn't give me anything
<yofel> Quintasan: can you try with 4.6.3 from kubuntu-ppa/ppa too?
<yofel> good morning btw.
<yofel> ah wait, you said it crashed (reading backlog fail -.-)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I have no idea what you are talking about
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: works after rebuild with 4.6.2
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nvm
<yofel> hm, 4.6.4 time
<yofel> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<shadeslayer> ubottu: you forgot me ... you're a bad bad bot
<ubottu> shadeslayer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * yofel goes cleaning wiki
<yofel> shadeslayer: buy jussi a beer so he adds you ;)
<shadeslayer> my kdeedu merge is done hopefully
<shadeslayer> yofel: i already bought him stuff last UDS :P
<jussi> Ill settle for a blink :P
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<yofel> then get him some finnish sweets :P
<yofel> ah hehe
<shadeslayer> jussi: just wait a couple of more days
<jussi> :)
<yofel> meh, reading -packagers backlog from yesterday makes me want to skip 4.7b2 too :/
<shadeslayer> yeah ^^
<shadeslayer> besides ... the more we delay this, the more users neon gets
 * shadeslayer will blog on this after exas
<shadeslayer> *exams
<yofel> scott already mentioned us on the alpha1 release notes :)
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> the only change was muon right?
<yofel> afaik yes
<yofel> hm, neon will actually useful for the split as we already have the build-deps figured out there
<yofel> *be useful
<shadeslayer> huh ... never thought of that
<yofel> though we have universe stuff in there, but a main-only pbuilder will find that
 * shadeslayer looks at the kdeedu diff and dies
<yofel> what? Is it a ~7800 lines diff as I had for kdesdk?
<yofel> wiki cleaned, happy packaging
<yofel> remember we're building for natty, not oneiric
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Merging KDE 4.6.3 from Debian| Packaging 4.6.4 for natty | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<shadeslayer> yofel: all i know right now is that its a huge huge diff
<shadeslayer> will run wc in a sec
<shadeslayer> muwhahaha
<shadeslayer> yofel: 10019 line diff
<yofel> what the hell  are you doing...
<shadeslayer> yofel: new packages were added, exsisting packages were split, had to add dummy packages for transitions
<shadeslayer> then there are a bunch of symbol updates
<yofel> fooey
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> meh, I'll clean up ninjas PPA a bit, totally cluttered 
<yofel> someone create a oxygen-icons.tar.xz :S
<shadeslayer> hehe
<yofel> should we make an exception there and recompress that or is that against the policy?
 * yofel wonders what oxygen-icons 4.6.4 actually contains
<yofel> please not 4.7 stuff again
<yofel> considering it's 354MB it sounds like 4.7 :S
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> use older tarball?
 * shadeslayer gives yofel his sword to stab oxygen-icons
<yofel> yeah, we'll stick to what we have
<yofel> just had a kernel panick, seems to have taken my btrfs rootfs with it to the underworld
<yofel> ah well, the joys of using experimental filesystems...
<shadeslayer> fffffuuuuuu
<yofel> yep, OOPS as soon as I try to mount it, fun
<shadeslayer> so now ... files from kalgebra-common from our old packaging have been moved into kalegbra and kalgebramobile .... great
<shadeslayer> and we had kalgebra-mobile earlier ... so i have to break/replaces the new one with the old one
<shadeslayer> fun
<shadeslayer> do we keep the common package?
<debfx> shadeslayer: are they even installed?
<shadeslayer> debfx: whats even installed?
<debfx> those .orig files
<shadeslayer> debfx: ah .. no .. i talked to marble upstream and they said that the files are intentional
<shadeslayer> they're not installed ... they're just for reference
<debfx> ok
<shadeslayer> kdeedu is done, anyone up for reviewing?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Quintasan: calligra?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: build deps in ubuntu are old
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we will have to package the build deps too .. so it's going to take a while
<apachelogger> grrr
<apachelogger> can we haz calligra snapshot in a kubuntu experimental at least
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: probably, the essential build deps are all satisfied : http://paste.kde.org/78205 :
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: there a BADRAM option in GRUB
<yofel> now that you mention it...
<yofel> it has been there for a while
<shadeslayer> oh ... i never saw it before
<yofel> it totally slipped my mind
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: so you actually input the memaddress of each cell? :O
<shadeslayer> or is there a automated thing for it?
<shadeslayer> kdeedu up for review at lp:~rohangarg/kdeedu/ubuntu
<yofel> I never used it, but I think you can give a range, not sure where you get that from though (I hope that they don't mean write up everything memtest barfs out)
<shadeslayer> or http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdeedu/ubuntu/revision/140 
<shadeslayer> i wish we had kubuntu for this : http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_Pad/Eee_Pad_Transformer_TF101/
<shadeslayer> i'd be buying it this instant
<yofel> yeah, that would be something I would actually consider buying, I don't have enough use cases for a tablet without a keyboard
<shadeslayer> yofel: you can hookup a wetab with a keyboard
<shadeslayer> but ... the most important point of that eeepad is that its ARM
<shadeslayer> and that too a dual core 2.1 GHz nVidia tegra procy
<shadeslayer> <3
<yofel> not 2.1, it's 1.0GHz dual core, tegra 2
<yofel> still enough for an ARM one
 * yofel wonders if you can overclock it ^^
<shadeslayer> oh heh
<shadeslayer> i read it on my mobile yesterday and thought its a 2.1 Ghz proc
<yofel> I would rather buy it for it's 16h battery life, one should be able to get 10h out of it without too many hacks
<yofel> my 1000H has like 3-6h 
<shadeslayer> everything aside.... can it boot ubuntu xD
<shadeslayer> i googled last night and there's no working port as of now
<yofel> well, someone first needs to get one and then we can start breaking it :P
<shadeslayer> it has android
<shadeslayer> thus a locked bootloader
<yofel> :S
<shadeslayer> ^^ something i have to workaround on my phone as well
 * yofel wonders why they don't want people to buy their things :(
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw you can overclock the eeepad
<shadeslayer> upto 1.4Ghz
<apachelogger> maco: how about bringing pyqt to orca
<apachelogger> or orca to pyqt
<apachelogger> or both
<apachelogger> smth like that
<debfx> lol, we have firefox on the cd image
<jjesse> my oneric iso won't boot for me in vmware, anyone else having problems?  alpha 65bit
<debfx> jjesse: maybe it's caused by the extra bit ;)
<jjesse> lol
<jjesse> i have a magic 65 bit system :)
<debfx> why don't we take the opportunity and drop rekonq :D
<jjesse> didn't i read someplace we made a comitment to rekonq?
<debfx> yeah, my biggest concern with having firefox is the cd space it requires
<c2tarun> 4.6.4?? what happened to 4.7?
<c2tarun> yofel, ^^
<maco> apachelogger: there's already upstream talk of doing that and making orca fdo
<c2tarun> I am not able to access ktown, why so? I guess my public key was there during KDE 4.6.3
<apachelogger> c2tarun: ktown is being retired
<c2tarun> apachelogger, then how can I get the latest KDE SC tarballs?
<valorie> c2tarun: project neon?
<yofel> c2tarun: ftpubuntu@ftpmaster.kde.org
<yofel> new server
<yofel> c2tarun: I should get you the -packagers backlog, nobody is happy with the 4.7 release tarball layout (and count)
<yofel> and we have the excuse of being busy with other things :P
<apachelogger> yofel: could you please drop a note about Kubuntu's POV
<apachelogger> they are all whining for no good reason
<apachelogger> and no one of the packagers actually makes a case in favor of atomic tarball layouts
<yofel> well, I think most points were added, and ScottK pretty much summed our main issues up
<yofel> while I'm really happy about split git stuff in neon, I finally had to write kind of a buildsystem for it to keep it maintainable
<yofel> constantly writing scripts to make a change to soon a hundred packages isn't doable
<yofel> add a missing 'but' before the colon -.-
<shadeslayer> debfx: uh .. ff fit onto the CD?
<debfx> shadeslayer: nah, it's very oversized atm
<yofel> wasn't the cd like 30M oversized?
<shadeslayer> how did FF get on there anyways?
<yofel> well, gone again, bbl
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: is it possible to move the meeting 2 days ahead?
<ScottK> apachelogger: As long as upstream will provide API stability for the now public libs and they'll make a decision and stick with it, I'm fine with the split.
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is a given
<ScottK> apachelogger: What's a given?  API stability?  I don't think so.
<apachelogger> yes it is for KDELibs
<ScottK> Right, but now every module's lib will be public.
<apachelogger> yofel: I do not care about neon, I am talking in a Kubuntu context here :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: there is no API stability defined for random shared libs of modules
<apachelogger> or ABI for that matter
<apachelogger> only kdelibs
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's a problem.
<apachelogger> ScottK: why is that?
<ScottK> Because now all the headers will have to be published in -dev packages and so it's a public interface that should be properly maintained.
<apachelogger> I do not agree but you should definitely not add that to the existing discussion
<ScottK> I don't care if they have to bump soname each release, but they should manage API/ABI as proper shared libs
<apachelogger> but perhaps bring it up seperately on kde-release
<ScottK> I think it's quite relevant.
<debfx> aha, firefox-locale-en is seeded
<bambee> evening
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:  Depends: libasound2 (>> 1.0.24.1), libc6 (>= 2.7), libltdl7 (>= 2.2.6b), libogg0 (>= 1.0rc3), libtdb1 (>= 1.2.7+git20101214), libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.2), libvorbisfile3 (>= 1.1.2)
<apachelogger> I cannot actually reporduce the gtk being pulld on the CD from canberra
<CIA-32> [kubuntu.oneiric] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110604185846-i1euo4ygezgfyp2k * kubuntu-common remove random crap (libnotify-bin) that is pulling in half of gnome. and stop blaming libcanberra for doing that. kthxbai.
<apachelogger> who is bored right now?
<apachelogger> I needs a packag0r
<shadeslayer> i needs a review0r
<apachelogger> my most favorite shadeslayer!
<shadeslayer> uh ... okay, this can't be good :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can you pretty pretty pretty please package calligra for the experimental ppa
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did debian do all the work?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<apachelogger> some adrien guy has the packaging
<apachelogger> but apparently it is not commit anywhere
<apachelogger> so you need to send him a mail
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can it wait till the 10th?
<shadeslayer> or do you need it right away?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> adrien.grellier@laposte.net
<apachelogger> I actually need it last week, but since that is in the past...
<apachelogger> also I am sune today :D
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok sending a mail
<apachelogger> no really
<apachelogger> ask valorie
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cc kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> uhm .... okay ... now i have to figure out which email address is allowed on that ML
 * shadeslayer asks the mail man
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any particular reason as to why you are gunning for calligra?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 2 line mail sent 
<yofel> didn't _Groo_ want to package calligra? Or do you want it *right now* ?
<shadeslayer> ^^ i was asking the same thing
<shadeslayer> i don't understand the rush :P
<yofel> wait can't you do *something* for neon if the essential stuff is there?
<shadeslayer> well... sure
<shadeslayer> yofel: everything apart from copyright is done
<shadeslayer> lemme push
<valorie> not sure why he said to ask me
<valorie> he never uttered the word "calligra" in my direction
<shadeslayer> valorie: what is he drinking over there :P
<valorie> beer, beer and more beer
<valorie> FreeBeer, to be exact
<shadeslayer> the worst kind
<valorie> free as in freedom, not free as in pay no money
<shadeslayer> fffuuuuu
<yofel> Replace the contents of his mug with Rivella. Has the same color :P
<shadeslayer> sigh, i didn't update the branch and now they've diverged
<valorie> comes in bottles, unfortunately
<shadeslayer> Best : replace with apple juice xD
<yofel> :/
<shadeslayer> O_O bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Couldn't resolve host 'xmlrpc.launchpad.net' [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<ScottK> Of course he's paying for it.  I'm not there to get people to buy apachelogger beer so he doesn't have to pay.
<ScottK> valorie: ^^^ Ask him about this happening at UDS in Budapest.
<valorie> ScottK: sounds like you were very successful in your fundraising
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oohjhhsw
<ScottK> Beer raising actually.  
<apachelogger> oioi
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ssup?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will finish neon package first and then look at package for experimental on monday
<shadeslayer> in the mean time if someone else wants to look at the calligra package for experimental , they now have the links for working
<apachelogger> Nightrose: :*
<apachelogger> from fregl and the valorie
<apachelogger> and the mac stuff is no goody goody he says
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :* back
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}} to Nightrose
<valorie> we miss you
<Nightrose> awwww
<Nightrose> I miss you folks too
<Nightrose> sooo much
<Nightrose> i at least get to see fregl though soon
<Nightrose> in like 12 days or so
<apachelogger> dont you have better things to do than see this fedora fanboi
<apachelogger> ?
<Nightrose> hehe not currently 
<Nightrose> :D
<Nightrose> well except see you
<Nightrose> but...
<valorie> fregl is wearing a fedora currently
<Nightrose> pics!
<valorie> looks like a detective from a 40's movie
<valorie> lol
<shadeslayer> valorie: lol ... i can imagine that
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/N8fQh.jpg
<apachelogger> le picteure
<apachelogger> mind the applez
<apachelogger> and the beerz
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> why I be hugged? am I ev member yet?
<Nightrose> no you are not yet
<Nightrose> you be hugged for the pic
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: was actually firefox :P
<Mamarok> ping?
<JontheEchidna> somehow got on the CD
<Mamarok> oh, now it works again
<JontheEchidna> oh, and libnotify-bin too
<shadeslayer> !find glu.h
<ubottu> File glu.h found in autoconf-archive, erlang-dev, erlang-doc-html, erlang-esdl-dev, erlang-esdl-doc, gambas2-doc, libcgal-dev, libfltk1.1-dev, libglu1-mesa-dev, libsofa1-dev (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=glu.h&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: your research is flawed
<apachelogger> how did firefax get on the CD?
<JontheEchidna> iDunno, but it's there
<JontheEchidna> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20110604/oneiric-desktop-i386.manifest
<hunger> What do I need to do to get appmenu-qt working with my own Qt version?
<apachelogger> patch it IIRc
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: JontheEchidna [22:32:49] <debfx> aha, firefox-locale-en is seeded
<JontheEchidna> hunger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/qt/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_15_appmenu.diff
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i think he means oxygen-appmenu, but i'm not sure
<hunger> shadeslayer: No, that looks about right.
<shadeslayer> could someone please review the merge request
<shadeslayer> for kdeedu
<hunger> shadeslayer: I want my Qt apps to use the menu.
<shadeslayer> hunger: ah okay, my bad then :)
<JontheEchidna> you'll also probably want the appmenu-qt package installed
<hunger> JontheEchidna: The stuff I got from ubuntu has the menu, it is just the stuff I build myself that does not.
<ScottK> Just use stock Kubuntu also comes to mind as an option.
<hunger> Too bad that hitting Alt does not make the menu show up for Qt apps:-(
<ScottK> You should probably talk to agateau about that then.
<hunger> ScottK: No, ubuntu packages are just too old for what I need.
<JontheEchidna> alt + underlined letter works for me
<ScottK> "current release" is too old?
<JontheEchidna> (e.g. alt + f for file, e for edit, etc)
<hunger> JontheEchidna: gnome-terminal: press Alt and the menu shows up. Quassel: Press Alt and nothing happens.
<hunger> JontheEchidna: Alt-Somekey works for both.
<JontheEchidna> ah, different things
<hunger> ScottK: Yeap, current release of Qt is too old for me.
<hunger> JontheEchidna: That is a pretty big patch... do you plan to submit that to Qt?
<JontheEchidna> not my patch, so no. I think it'll be included in 4.8 though
<JontheEchidna> agateau would know more
<hunger> JontheEchidna: Does not seem to be in the Qt 4.8 branch so far.
<JontheEchidna> iirc Qt was waiting for mac support
<shadeslayer> ^^ yep
<hunger> Can't take long then... :-/
<hunger> Is it a known issue that appmenu-qt sometimes falls back to displaying the menu in the app instead of the menubar?
<ScottK> hunger: I've only seen that if the app starts before appmenu-qt on login.
<ScottK> That's known.
<hunger> ScottK: Nope. App is running and showing its menu bar in the top panel thing. All of a sudden the menu vanishes there and shows up inside the app again.
<ScottK> Odd.  Nope.  Never seen that.
<hunger> ScottK: The app is Quassel... Everything straight from natty.
<ScottK> I wonder if it's due to some change in Qt 4.8 then?
<hunger> quassel-client-qt4 actually.
<ScottK> Shouldn't matter.
<ScottK> I've tested that one too though and never seen that.
<hunger> ScottK: Hmmm... I am running Qt 4.8 branch based apps, but not when the menu disappeared.
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<ScottK> Dunno then.
<yofel> hm, nobody did anything re 4.6.4
 * yofel takes kdelibs
<shadeslayer> failiure
<shadeslayer> !find QGLWidget
<ubottu> File QGLWidget found in libball1.3-doc, libqt4-opengl-dev, qt3-doc
<ScottK> yofel: You ought to merge from Debian again too as they've got some kde4libs bug fixes too.
<ScottK> 4.6.3-3 just uploaded.
<yofel> well, this is about natty, but can take a look at the merge too
<ScottK> Ah.  Thought it was oneiric, but packaging for natty (based on what we had in natty) is good too.
<yofel> I wouldn't do 4.6.4 for oneiric, we'll rather do 4.7 (eventually)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: glew is busted, we need 1.5.8
<shadeslayer> we have 1.5.7.is.1.5.2-1ubuntu2
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: update!
<shadeslayer> . . . 
<shadeslayer> herp derp
<shadeslayer> even oneiric does not have a new package
<shadeslayer> ooh
<shadeslayer> debian has it
<yofel> why did they downgrade it?
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> yofel: doesn't work on intel it seems
<yofel> ...
<shadeslayer> thats what the note on MOM says
<shadeslayer> "sync if 1.5.8 works on intel+unity"
<shadeslayer> xD
<yofel> great -.-
<yofel> test intel and junk unity
<shadeslayer> we need to poke someone to look at this
<shadeslayer> ok gtg for now, cya
<yofel> cu
<shadeslayer> boud says that this particular var might be in 1.5.2 as well
<shadeslayer> lets hope so
<shadeslayer> kbye :)
<LaserJock> ScottK: around?
<ScottK> LaserJock: Now.
<LaserJock> ScottK: so, I'm CC'd on the KDE bug report for the libav issue with kdemultimedia, do I wait now for a fix?
<ScottK> LaserJock: Assuming snuffling through git didn't find you anything (KDE devs aren't always great about cc'ing the bug report).  You could also ping siretart and see if he can suggest a solution (since he's maintaining libav in Debian/Ubuntu).
<LaserJock> I couldn't find kdemultimedia in git
<LaserJock> must be in svn
<LaserJock> but I couldn't find a way to look in the svn for just kdemultimedia
<ScottK> Let me see if I can find it.
<ScottK> LaserJock: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdemultimedia/ <-- Still in svn after all.
<ScottK> It hasn't been touched in 5 months though, so I'd go the ask siretart for help route.
<Quintasan> damn Freescale and FedEx
<Quintasan> damn Polish customs
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-05
<c2tarun> yofel, ping
<yofel> pong
<c2tarun> sorry for not replying yesterday :( my friends dragged me for drinks. What do you mean by 4.7 layout?
 * Quintasan wonders why c2tarun has to be dragged for drinking
<c2tarun> Quintasan, I gave my last exam for graduation yesterday ;)
<debfx> JontheEchidna: should muon-installer depend on apt-xapian-index (since it calls update-apt-xapian-index in postinst)?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: What I mean, is that they dragged you
<yofel> c2tarun: compare 4.6.4 http://paste.kde.org/78523/ with 4.6.80 http://paste.kde.org/78529 and guess what the problem might be :P
<JontheEchidna> debfx: yes
<Quintasan> When someone asks me to go drinking then I usually do not have any problems with it :D
<JontheEchidna> I copied the postinst over without copying the dependency
<c2tarun> Quintasan, oh... they were drinking vodka and I prefer whisky or scotch so ... :)
<Quintasan> yofel: ohshi-
<Quintasan> yofel: Don't tell me there will be more splits
<Quintasan> :S
<yofel> Quintasan: that's pretty much what the slackware and fedora folks said too :D
<debfx> JontheEchidna: ok, I'll add it
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> well, I think they currently plan (well, they don't have any sort of plan) to use the git splitup like we'll have in neon
<c2tarun> yofel, well what the hell is 4.6.8 with 75 tarballs O_O?
<JontheEchidna> debfx: I've started working on getting it in to Debian, but this'll need to be taken care of first: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=628981 (I've talked with lisandropm the maintainer, and a better fix should be coming)
<ubottu> Debian bug 628981 in libqjson-dev "libqjson-dev: Shipped FindQJSON.cmake cannot by found by CMake in default install location" [Important,Open]
<yofel> c2tarun: svn componentes were split into seperate git repositories and they simply tarred every git repos seperately
<yofel> you'll see even more splits in the future
<yofel> (kdeutils and kdeaccessibility are next on the split plan)
<c2tarun> yofel, but why did the tarred them separately? I mean why each component alone?
<yofel> c2tarun: they simply ran the release script and shipped the output without making any sort of plan
<yofel> so they made pretty much every distro angry
<yofel> (including us)
<debfx> JontheEchidna: ah great. that should be easy enough to fix. has MoDaX or anyone else from debian kde already reviewed muon?
<yofel> not that the splitup is a bad idea, but that it was done without any sort of plan
<JontheEchidna> debfx: nope, I've not put the packaging up yet. OdyX said that he would take a look at it, though
<c2tarun> yofel, so what about 4.6.8? I mean we are still packing here 4.6.4 isn't it?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: 4.6.80 is 4.7 Beta 1
<yofel> 4.6.4 is for natty
<Quintasan> c2tarun: whilst 4.6.4 is point release with bug fixes and we want it in natty
<c2tarun> and what everyone mean by ktown getting retired?
<yofel> well, the server will be shut down soon (or was already? not sure)
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I'm talking more about muon itself, whether they want to adopt muon as their default gui package manager or not
<yofel> they're moving the stuff to ftpmaster.kde.org
<JontheEchidna> debfx: ah, no, I don't think so. ewoerner brought some warts he found with MSC to my attention last night, though
<yofel> c2tarun: btw, your ssh key is on ftpmaster, I checked
<c2tarun> yeah, so we should pack 4.6.4 for natty first or that beta 1 for oneiric?
<Quintasan> btw. yofel, I am going to create a Doodle poll later today for PN Brigade meeting
<yofel> well, 4.6.4 for natty, skip 4.6.80 (too late) and do 4.6.85 which comes out soon
<yofel> Quintasan: sure :)
<JontheEchidna> debfx: the main thing they wanted was a security review, iirc
<Quintasan> Topic in #kde-devel
<Quintasan> >World did not end. Everyone back to work, better luck next year.
<Quintasan> WTF?
<JontheEchidna> http://judgementday2011.com/
<JontheEchidna> they first said may 21st, now october :P
<JontheEchidna> http://www.npr.org/2011/05/23/136560695/doomsday-believers-cope-with-an-intact-world
<Quintasan> omfg
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> I can't handle so much stupidity in whole day
<Quintasan> I do not think anyone here is stupid though
 * Quintasan just had to deal with idiots today
<yofel> incredibly unproductive way to waste time o.O
<yofel> they should spend their time on kubuntu instead ^^
<JontheEchidna> To be honest mostly nobody believed that anyway, the media just reported on it because it was really funny
<yofel> hehe
<c2tarun> and judgemetday will be postponded further (god seems to be busy, as our paper screwed us ;))
<yofel> well, everybody is drowning in paperwork these days, the deadline probably just slipped his mind
<debfx> why would libnotify-bin pull in half of gnome?
<yofel> libnotify4 recommends notify-osd (and others) maybe
<debfx> seems like we just need to make kdebase-runtime provide notification-daemon
<debfx> it pulls in notification-daemon but certainly not half of gnome
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-runtime provides notification-daemon
<JontheEchidna> or something
<JontheEchidna> or at least it did
<debfx> not in natty and oneiric according to p.u.c
<JontheEchidna> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kdebase-runtime/ubuntu/revision/147
<JontheEchidna> must have gotten dropped in a merge
<JontheEchidna> probably since nothing provided notification-daemon, the real package got pulled in
<ScottK> That would do it.
<debfx> error-prone merges are error-prone
<debfx> anyway I've created a natty<->oneiric image comparison script which shows that nothing heavyweight from gnome got pulled in
<debfx> http://debfx.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-cd-oneiric-diff.htm
<ScottK> Nice
<debfx> except firefox and its dependencies
<JontheEchidna> handy
<yofel> good one :)
<ScottK> Yep.  That would be enough to explain our oversize.
<ScottK> debfx: Can you run that on powerpc?  It's really ballooned up.
<debfx> ScottK: where are the powerpc images being published?
<ScottK> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<debfx> (for the natty release)
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> I think cdimage, but let me check.
<debfx> natty seems to be missing in http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/releases/
<yofel> great, oxygen-icons 4.6.4 is junk again
<ScottK> Ports isn't used in natty.
<ScottK> It is missing, but not from there.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is the deal with
<apachelogger> Added language-pack-kde-fr to full [amd64 i386]
<apachelogger> when I am updating kubuntu-meta
<ScottK> We need to probably figure out how to exclude the language packs from kubuntu-full
<ScottK> Kuubntu-full has everything on the dvd and that's probably overkill
<ScottK> debfx: I'll ask where it went.
<debfx> ScottK: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download still talks about 10.10 for ports
<ScottK> debfx: Yes, but you want 11.04.
<debfx> which makes me wonder if we even released powerpc images
<ScottK> Ah.   Perhaps.
 * ScottK thought it was tested.
 * ScottK looks at Tm_T.
<JontheEchidna> wasn't powerpc supposed to go away last release?
<c2tarun> where can I get the lates version of kde-sc-dev-latest?
<c2tarun> yofel, ^^
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.
<yofel> c2tarun: for...?
<c2tarun> yofel, kdeutils
<yofel> no, 4.6.4 or oneiric packages?
<c2tarun> yofel, 4.6.4
<yofel> ninjas
<yofel> kdelibs needs a few more minutes though
 * c2tarun why the hell I am packaging the topmost node in tree :(
 * c2tarun gone insane will be back soon 
<debfx> I can't find ubuntu powerpc images either
<yofel> hahaha
<ScottK> LaserJock: apachelogger's advice is mail dirk.vdb@gmail.com
<yofel> c2tarun: believe me, you won't be insane until you at least once try to get project-neon-qtscriptgenerator to build, that's pure insanity
<c2tarun> hehe :)
<yofel> (as a matter of fact I still haven't gotten that to build)
 * c2tarun crap, my chroot just crashed, I have to build another one :(
<c2tarun> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegames link says that kdegames-4.6.3 is not in natty. :/ why so?
<yofel> erm, it's in the PPA
<c2tarun> yofel, then what about that page? the link I gave you
<yofel> that shows the official archive, 
<yofel> 4.6.3 for natty is in kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<c2tarun> yofel, anyway I just wanted the debian/ :) I got it from LP
<yofel> that's where 4.6.4 will go too
<yofel> c2tarun: you didn't use the debian/ from bzr right? the one from oneiric
<c2tarun> yofel, oh, I was about to use it. where can I get natty debian?
<yofel> download the package from kubuntu-ppa/ppa as I said
<c2tarun> yofel, well the package is around 60 MB it will take me more that half hour to download everything. How can I get just debian?
<yofel> I'll tar it for you, give me a minute
<c2tarun> sure
<Daskreech> hi hunger
<c2tarun> does anyone feel that ubuntu works better than kubuntu? I mean I installed ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop on it, and except some gliches its working better than kubuntu. Less kernel freezes or system slow or anything like that.
<yofel> c2tarun: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/debian.tar.gz
<Daskreech> c2tarun: you mean the Ubuntu base system works better than the kubuntu base ?
<yofel> thinking again, you could have gotten it from bzr actually, you would have just had to use the pre-merge rev
<c2tarun> yofel, got it :) thanks
<Daskreech> I.E. if you take off th DEs?
<c2tarun> Daskreech, yeah I mean that ubuntu base system gives better performance then kubuntu base
<yofel> c2tarun: well, the ground system is the same, but KDE usually needs a bit more resources than gnome
<Daskreech> yofel: His argument is that installing Kubuntu runs worse than installing ubuntu-server (I guess) then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> if you get more kernel freezes then because we use buggier parts of the kernel/drivers, or parts that ubuntu doesn't care about
<c2tarun> yofel, nope, I got kde on ubuntu base, still this works better. Like in kubuntu my system freezes very often, and sometimes kubuntu don't start just the blue screen with four lights and sometime it don't shutdown. but its not happeneing now
<yofel> no idea, shouldn't happen
 * c2tarun thought using ubuntu for a while but missed plasmoids so much that installed kubuntu-desktop same day ;)
<claydoh> kwin vs compiz, maybe? 
<c2tarun> yofel, I remembered you corrected something to Vcs as its owned by kubuntu-packagers. Is this correct? http://paste.kde.org/78541/ as it says kubuntu-members and not packagers?
<yofel> ah right, that should be -packagers
<yofel> hm, 4:15am
 * yofel tries to get some sleep, good night folks
<c2tarun> gn yofel  :))
<ScottK> c2tarun: The Ubuntu and Kubuntu base systems are the same.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I fixed /var/cache on the main armel box.  The other two that you couldn't connect to are powered on.  I'll need to drag a monitor down to where they are to figure out what's up with them.
<ScottK> Good night all.
<c2tarun> why am I not able to find any packages properly? where can I find kde-multimedia 4.6.3 for natty? I need to pack 4.6.4
<c2tarun> well I just found that latest upload is 4.6.2ubuntu* so I am going to take its debian
<Tm_T> ScottK: I tested what I could and reported, then asked one person who owns g4 devices to do testing too, no idea if he ever reported his results
<c2tarun> Tm_T, he went to sleep few hours ago :/
<Tm_T> c2tarun: I know, and he can read my response when he returns (:
<c2tarun> oh.. :)
<Tm_T> just like I just did saw I was looked at
<c2tarun> Tm_T, could you help me with packaging problem?
<c2tarun> I was packaging kdemultimedia and in debian/patches/series file I found only three names but there are four patches. Should I remove the extra patch?
<Tm_T> depending on the patch
<Tm_T> does it still apply? is it still necessary?
<c2tarun> Tm_T, the patch  The patch remove OnlyShowIn=KDE from kmix.desktop
<Tm_T> hmmm, so is it done in upstream? is there any comments in changelog of removing that?
<c2tarun> Tm_T, here is the patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/618866/
<c2tarun> let me check
<Tm_T> just as a note: I haven't been involved packaging for a long time now so I might ask you checking more than is needed (:
<Tm_T> c2tarun: onlyshowin=kde is there in 10.10
<c2tarun> Tm_T, no problem :) that patch was applied long time ago but no details about removing it.
<c2tarun> Tm_T, I am checking whether its allready applied
<c2tarun> Tm_T, patch is not applied.
<c2tarun> Tm_T, the patch is not applied, it will apply if I want to.
<c2tarun> Tm_T, ping
<Quintasan> \o
<c2tarun> Quintasan, ping, can you help me with ^^^ problem?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: where did you get the packaging from?
<c2tarun> Quintasan, packaging? or tarball
<Quintasan> packaging
<c2tarun> Quintasan, I am not getting what do you mean by packaging? :(
<Quintasan> c2tarun: debian/ dir
<Quintasan> it is the directory with packaging files
<c2tarun> Quintasan, oh.. from Launchpad
<Quintasan> so we call it packaging
<c2tarun> wait let me give you link
<Quintasan> whatever
<Quintasan> you get packaging from bzr
<Quintasan> bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/<kde module>/ubuntu
<Quintasan> so in this case
<c2tarun> Quintasan, nope, sorry I dont know how to use bzr :(
<Quintasan> bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kdemultimedia/ubuntu
<Quintasan> then it is high time to learn it
<c2tarun> hmm... ok, I'll learn bzr soon.
<c2tarun> Quintasan, BTW I get my packaging from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdemultimedia/4:4.6.2-0ubuntu2
<Quintasan> get it from bzr
<Quintasan> c2tarun: which patch did you mean?
<c2tarun> Quintasan, that 01_kmix***
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> It is not a really grave change.
<Quintasan> It will just stop KMix from showing up in other DE's menus
<c2tarun> Quintasan, yeah but once I left a extra space and every said that I should keep package size to small :/ so I guess this patch is taking few spaces.
<Quintasan> c2tarun: That is left there to reduce delta to Debian's packaging
<Quintasan> leave it as it is
<c2tarun> hmm... ok
<Quintasan> i.e don't remove it, don't add it to debian/patches/series
<Quintasan> just to be sure
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ^^
<debfx> apachelogger: how is adding sound-theme-freedesktop to build-deps supposed to fix bug #790608 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 790608 in libcanberra (Ubuntu) "libcanberra needs to depend on sound-theme-freedesktop" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790608
<c2tarun> well I got this error http://paste.kde.org/78559/ while building kdeaccessibility. the package libXtst and speechd should be mentoned in debian/control?
<c2tarun> well libxtst and speechd are not packages in ubuntu :(
<yofel> c2tarun: well, they are there mentioned in the control file (libxtst-dev and libspeechd-dev)
<yofel> c2tarun: also, please don't forget to add the ~ppa1 to the package version, you did for kdemultimedia
<yofel> and you don't usually remove changelogs, you add a new one :S
 * yofel goes fixing
<c2tarun> yofel,  what do you mean by removing changelogs?
<c2tarun> and if libxtst-dev and libspeechd-dev are in control file then why am I getting this error?
<c2tarun> and not missing dependencies error?
<yofel> latter not sure, for kdemultimedia you removed the 4.6.3 changelog and made  that into a 4.6.4 changelog
<c2tarun> yofel, there was no changelog for 4.6.3 :/
<c2tarun> I noticed it too
<yofel> the PPA package has it
<yofel> c2tarun: see, it's there http://paste.ubuntu.com/618229/
<yofel> er, wait, wrong link
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages
<apachelogger> debfx: damn
<c2tarun> :( is there something wrong with my chroot or what :( I'll fix it yofel
<c2tarun> just give me some time
<yofel> wel, I really don't know why you would get that error if sudo apt-get build-dep kdeaccessibility installs nothing
<c2tarun> yofel, I am fixing kdemultimedia first :( then I'll work on kdeaccessibility now.
<yofel> wait, I'll fix kdemultimedia
<yofel> I first need to delete the package in ninjas since the version is wrong
<c2tarun> yofel, I am very sorry for wrong upload. :(
<yofel> k, in an hour or so LP should accept a ~ppa1 upload
<ulysses> apachelogger: did you see Doctor Who?
<apachelogger> no
<yofel> k, fixed multimedia up
<c2tarun> yofel, I am getting this error http://paste.kde.org/78625/ and I looked into older version in repo but couldn't find kcm_audiocd.so file
<yofel> kdemultimedia-kio-plugins 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu2 certainly has that file though...
<yofel> c2tarun: wait, kdemultimedia is done already, why are you building it?
<c2tarun> f***, sorry I am out of my mind right now :( I'll try later.
<yofel> ^^
<c2tarun> which ppa contains pkg-kde-tools latest version for natty?
<c2tarun> I tried kubuntu-ninjas but its not there and neither in kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ScottK> c2tarun: It's in regular natty-backports, not a PPA.
<c2tarun> ScottK, how to activate natty-backports?
<ScottK> c2tarun: I think it's covered in this documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<c2tarun> ScottK, thanks 
<yofel> what do you need it for?
<c2tarun> yofel, kdeaccessibility
<yofel> if kdeaccessibility needs a newer pkg-kde-tools then you're using the wrong packaging
<yofel> for the natty packages 0.9 is enough
 * c2tarun not again :( checking
<yofel> if you use packaging from bzr then you need to use the revision from before the oneiric merge
<yofel> for kdeaccessibility that would be r102
<c2tarun> yofel, WTF .. :( why the hell I always get wrong packaging? 
<yofel> well, bzr HEAD has the oneiric packaging, you don't want that, the easiest way to get the right packaging is to download the 4.6.3 packages from the PPA(!)
<yofel> or as I said, check the bzr log and use the pre-merge revision
<c2tarun> yofel, as you know I have very slow connection, I cant download whole package again and again :(
<c2tarun> yofel, any place for getting the correct debian folder directly?
<yofel> as I said (multiple times) take the pre-merge revision from bzr
<yofel> for kdeaccessibility that's revision 102
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=102&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 102 | added
<mfraz74> is anyone here using Konqueror in 11.04?
<yofel> sometimes, what's up?
<mfraz74> In 11.04 if I try to access a non existent folder, I get an error saying the protocol error is not supported
<mfraz74> any ideas?
<tensa_zangetsu> hi all. i'm learning pykde, so are there any programming projects/bugs related to that? 
<Daskreech> tensa_zangetsu: in kde or kubuntu?
<bambee> evening
<kernellogger> !find libdw.h
<ubottu> File libdw.h found in libdw-dev
 * micahg didn't know ubottu supported that
<shadeslayer> kernellogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon-calligra
<kernellogger> jussi: ping
<kernellogger> shadeslayer: is that working alreadyz?
<shadeslayer> kernellogger: yes, it'll be building in a couple of minutes, should be available in a hour or two
<shadeslayer> kernellogger: back from randa?
<kernellogger> no
<kernellogger> but out of the beerz
<kernellogger> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=274954
<ubottu> KDE bug 274954 in general "Phonon people are beerless" [Critical,Assigned]
<shadeslayer> yeah, i saw the bug
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> kernellogger: you should probably assign that to ScottK
<shadeslayer> since he seems to be experienced in arranging beer
<kernellogger> ScottK: ^
<kernellogger> plz fix
<kernellogger> shadeslayer: didnt we have a picture of jussi's qt on arm?
<kernellogger> from uds-n
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> kernellogger: it's probably on facebook or something
<kernellogger> didnt find it 
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> anyways, i'm off
<shadeslayer> cya
<jussi> kernellogger: what?
<kernellogger> nhvm
<jussi> heh
 * jussi is androiding...
<droidslayer> kernellogger: roflol ... Bzr ran out of memory
<droidslayer> yofel: ^^ manual upload plz
<yofel> fooey
<yofel> sec
<droidslayer> Sure
<yofel> running
<droidslayer> Fooey
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> script running
<droidslayer> :)
<claydoh> well its not an android phone, but my wife bought me a webcam
<claydoh> she doesn
<claydoh> t get it
<droidslayer> yofel: i've disabled the automatic build
<yofel> k
<ScottK> kernellogger: I don't think I can do that remotely.
<yofel> WTF, 94MB source.tar.zx :O
<droidslayer> @_@
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-28
<Darkwing> rbelem:  ping
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 989915 ... if Qt is built with icu it will try to use it for unicode stuffs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989915 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Unable to start murmurd.." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989915
<apachelogger> so at best it should be a recommends
<apachelogger> also it has absolutely nothing to do with the reported bug as Qt will simply use the builtin unicode tables
<apachelogger> also if I am not mistaken ICU will be used for more locale stuff in Qt 5
<apachelogger> not that it matters ^^
<apachelogger> ah, nvm, has something to do with the report ^^
<apachelogger> except it certainly aint an error ^^
<apachelogger> so, either recommends or suggests or wontfix
 * apachelogger would favor suggests or wontfix to keep it leightweight which is particularly beneficial for apps like murmur
<apachelogger> so it might just as well be wontfix as suggests makes no difference :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> nights
<valorie> sweet dreams to the apachelogger
<Linkmaster> question about the jump from 11.10 to 12.04: I noticed in liveCD's and a couple installs on my friends computers that there is now no longer the ability to install theme files locally. e.g., in the desktop theme, 11.10 there's an option to 'install theme', however, there is no such option in 12.04(only allowing to look at the theme section). This is nice to prevent confusion, but quite often, a lot of the themes are found via downloading
<Linkmaster>  from kde-look, etc. etc. Was this intentional, or an overlook?
<bulldog98> !find FindKDEGames.cmake
<ubottu> Package/file FindKDEGames.cmake does not exist in precise
<Mamarok> claydoh: I send a last warning to that new guy on the kubuntu-users-list, including the same again in German, that is the last warning from me, if he refuses to stick to it I will remove him
 * apachelogger looks up drama
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you will know immediately who I am talking about
<apachelogger> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
<apachelogger> Mamarok: the html fanboi?
<apachelogger> sweet baby jesus
<apachelogger> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2012-May/056461.html
<Mamarok> not only HMTL, also not formatting his mail to make them readable and top-posting (the latter he apparently can) and yes, confusing a technical mailing list with a religious discussion list
<apachelogger> that mail
<apachelogger> is all that in one place
<apachelogger> truth be told that is rather boring though ... something like a right wing guy insulting people or calling them cheap socialist bstds for using floss would have been more enjoyable :P
<Mamarok> wait, he only just joined and already starts writing to one guy only and increasingly mixes religion into it, that is a no-go
<Mamarok> there are enough religion-themed mailing lists out there, ours is definitely not the place for that
<apachelogger> yeah, no question he is misbehaving
<apachelogger> but I was hoping for something more ^^
<Mamarok> and we already sent him PM to ask him to improve
<Mamarok> today I sent the 3rd, after that I will simply remove him
<apachelogger> +
<apachelogger> anyone got time for a SRU?
<CIA-122> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120528124958-qax8xrpo4to2pkdw * debian/changelog Since plymouth has no epoch this is a no-brainer (LP: #1005512)
<CIA-122> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120528125341-1iv5c9aiwa6efeir * (2 files in 2 dirs) Set name of our default Plasma activity to desktop. This does not introduce a new string as Desktop is also the name upstream uses, so localization is already present (LP: #1004917)
<Mamarok> oh my, I did it...
<CIA-122> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120528135023-diy3dhuychw5dyou * (2 files in 2 dirs) * Set battery and wireless plasma widget key bindings (opening power management and networkmanagement respectively) * Refactor keybinding code in plasma default layout to be reusable and scale better for future endeavors
<apachelogger> opinions on bug 820175 anyone?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820175 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Activity manager and virtual desktop widget both in panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820175
<apachelogger> oh gawd
<apachelogger> I just lost applications due to activities
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> \o/
<Ezim> is it only for me or is the boot-up speed better in 12.04 then 11.10?
<Ezim> must be combo of upstart and new kde-release... of course kubuntu teams magic
<apachelogger> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300759
<apachelogger> ....
<ubottu> KDE bug 300759 in activities "run applications dialog doesn't follow hig" [Normal,New: ]
<apachelogger> one dialog as wrong as they come
<Ezim> apachelogger, do you mean krunner?
<apachelogger> no, I mean plasma activities' application autoluncher
<Ezim> apachelogger, I see.. sorry
<Ezim> is there known bug in 12.04 when pressing on updating notificier the middle of the screen goes black?
<apachelogger> bug 993672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993672 in intltool-debian (Ubuntu Quantal) "Ships malformed interactive upgrade hook which causes translations to be shown in the dialog" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993672
<apachelogger> too much text without linebreaks and Qt refuses to paint it, leading to the black window
<Ezim> apachelogger, so is there any patch for it coming to 12.04?
<apachelogger> that's what the bug says, no?
<Ezim> oki
<Mamarok> apachelogger: would it be asking too much to set bug versions in Plasma?
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you are ruining my efforts... /me goes crying in a corner
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I dids
<Mamarok> not for all, see the messages you jsut got
<Mamarok> and there is a version field when you submit it, then you don't have to come back
<apachelogger> Mamarok: see #kde-sysadmin
<Mamarok> crap
<apachelogger> Mamarok: FWIW, the ones I set the version on are the ones where I noticed it being unspecified and was unsure about having defined it ^^
<Mamarok> OK. But what is wrong with toma: everytime I tell the facts (cause these are facts) he dismisses it a assumptions. I was right each time
<Mamarok> and it is ruining my effort, it's not like I didn't triage about a thousand plasma bugs to set versions...
<apachelogger> Mamarok: he is in a bad mood it seems
<Mamarok> he is ALWAYS in a bad mood
<Mamarok> I have never seen him otherwise, at lest not to me
<Mamarok> and "file a bug report" is like forgetting about it if you don't point the responsible people on it on IRC
<Mamarok> at least for b.k.o bugs. Those that were solved I had to specifically ask them to
<debfx> ScottK: could you please have a look at bug #997826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 997826 in Precise Backports "Please backport qtcreator 2.5.0-0ubuntu1 (universe) from quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997826
<Treora> Good day, I have a short question: I run Kubuntu, and want to start hacking KDE; do I now have to install whole KDE again from sources, or can I just get some headers to use the already installed KDE version?
<Treora> Even just for starting with a simple "Hello World" KDE/Qt program, I get the impression that I need to install the complete KDE sources.
<JontheEchidna> Treora: there are development headers for the various parts of KDE. The most basic one is a package called kdelibs5-dev
<JontheEchidna> which should be enough for a hello world type app
<Mamarok> Treora: you can also install kdevelop, that should drag in the necessary libraries
<Mamarok> Treora: also have a look here: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started and here: http://flossmanuals.net/kde-guide/
<Darkwing> rbelem: ping
<rbelem> Darkwing, pong
<Darkwing> rbelem: you were looking for me the other day?
<rbelem> Darkwing, :-)
<rbelem> Darkwing, yup
<Darkwing> rbelem: You got an image yet?
<rbelem> Darkwing, yeah... but video
<Darkwing> What's up with the video?
<rbelem> Darkwing, it just outputs to hdmi
<rbelem> Darkwing, i found that link that points to the code the redirect the video to the lcd
<Darkwing> rbelem: here is an updated ICS for them... Maybe there is something in the kernal or, source we can use... https://github.com/allwinner-ics
<Darkwing> rbelem: you tried it?
<rbelem> Darkwing, but i would not like to spend too much time with hardware setup. i would like to focus on kubuntu-active
<rbelem> Darkwing, nice
<Darkwing> rbelem: Okay, I'll do some digging into the HDW setup. Can you send me the links that you found?
<rbelem> Darkwing, yup
<Darkwing> david.wonderly @ kubuntu . org
<Darkwing> thanks rbelem
<Darkwing> my new server is almost up :D
<Darkwing> dual core 3.4ghz with 2GB ram and a TB HD for personal server stuff.
<rbelem> Darkwing,http://www.cnx-software.com/2012/04/28/how-to-create-your-own-debian-ubuntu-image-for-mele-a1000-allwinner-a10-based-stb/
<rbelem> Darkwing, :-D
<Darkwing> rbelem: ohhhhh YAY!
<Darkwing> I'll have this running soon. :D
<rbelem> Darkwing, i already have an image with kubuntu active. the problem is just the video :-(
<Darkwing> rbelem: you have the source for that image?
<Darkwing> uploaded somewhere?
<rbelem> Darkwing, if you want.. i can upload it to my server
<Darkwing> rbelem: Sweet. Then I can just wget pull it and work on that.
<rbelem> Darkwing, you can play with this old image http://rhombus-tech.net/allwinner_a10/a10_image/
<rbelem> for now
<Darkwing> rbelem: I'll use that for now :D
<Darkwing> rbelem: you keep working on active and I'll get this running on the tablet.
<Darkwing> :D :D
<rbelem> Darkwing, you will need a mini hdmi to see the output
<Darkwing> rbelem: Got one.
<Darkwing> I think.
<rbelem> Darkwing, nice :-0
<rbelem> oops
<rbelem> :-)
<Darkwing> I'll BRB
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-29
<JontheEchidna> after 5 hours
<JontheEchidna> I have bent kde-workspace to my will
<JontheEchidna> FTBFS's FEAR ME
<JontheEchidna> now it's just tame stuff like .install file tweaks
<JontheEchidna> but Stallman almighty, double builds are no fun
<dantti> ScottK: ping
<mgraesslin> yofel: in case you want to test https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/105098/
<tsdgeos> debfx: I have a upstream patch that's been accepted in Qt that i'd like to get in Ubuntu's Qt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/999522 Any hint on how to proceed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 999522 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Fix problems in Qt dragging when all of the window target has been shaped out for input" [Undecided,New]
<debfx> tsdgeos: first we need to fix it in quantal. is that commit part of Qt 4.8.2?
<tsdgeos> debfx: afaik no, it came too late for the 4.8.2 release
<tsdgeos> debfx: dholbach might be having a look in #ubuntu-devel too, just in case you both end up doing the same :D
<tsdgeos> debfx: though i'm sure he's happy to pass it over to you :-)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ScottK> dantti: pong
<shadeslayer> wheeee
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://androidroot.mobi/2012/05/27/introducing-wheelie-nvflash-for-asus-transformer-tf101-b70/
<bulldog98_> yofel: btw should I update the Standard-Versions to 3.9.3 if lintian says the one is outdated, or do we want to keep our packaging diff at a minimum?
<ScottK> bulldog98_: Diff to a minimum.
<bulldog98_> ScottK: ok that’s what I’m practicing, but I wanted to be sure
 * ScottK nods
<bulldog98_> btw is it library or libary?
<bulldog98_> cause in kdepim there is both present in the control
<jtechidna> library
<jtechidna> not quite as bad as "verwsion" in libkwinglutils1 though :P
<bulldog98_> :)
 * bulldog98_ will fix that
<jtechidna> btw, on that note
<jtechidna> I have kde-workspace mostly building
<jtechidna> and I have the .install files somewhat updated
<jtechidna> but dh_install --list-missing seems to be reporting a lot of false positives, so I'll have to go over those all later once I get home :s
<jtechidna> I should have committed what I had last night, but I forgot :(
<bulldog98_> jtechidna: sounds good
<jtechidna> the issue was that for some reason the screenshot kwin effect fails to build on the second build of kde-workspace we do for building kwin-active
<jtechidna> I fixed it with a patch that includes the xrender headers/adds xrender to the linker targets
<jtechidna> it seems to build fine when building normal kwin though, so that's a bit weird
<bulldog98_> jtechidna: for the active build I think we don’t have xrender on that
<jtechidna> hmm
<jtechidna> oh well, at least it builds
<bulldog98_> but I’m not so sure, you might have to ask rbelem
<jtechidna> rbelem: any thoughts on ^?
<bulldog98_> jtechidna: yep that’s better than not building :)
<jtechidna> I'll poke mgrasselin when I see him, too
<debfx> do we want to compress packages with xz on armel and armhf? currently we use lzma for armhf but not armel
<apachelogger> debfx: we deactivated it for armel because builds were timing out
<apachelogger> if that doesn't happen with armhf we probably can also try it again for armel
<debfx> if it times out we could still use xz with a lower compression level
<bulldog98_> why has Riddell put the third line into http://paste.kde.org/489338
<ScottK> That should not go in that package.
<bulldog98_> ScottK: but’s in there right now, I’ll move it to data
<ScottK> bulldog98_: With Breaks/Replaces too, please.
<bulldog98_> ScottK: I already put the breaks replaces :)
<ScottK> Excellent.
<bulldog98_> ScottK: I still don’t know into which package it should go
<ScottK> bulldog98_: I guess you have to figure out which game needs that file.
<bulldog98_> ScottK: I tryed a grep, but that didn’t gave me a clue
<ScottK> Did you look where it is in the upstream source?
<bulldog98_> ScottK: haven’t found it yet
<ScottK> K.  Dunno then.
<apachelogger> ScottK: how good a packager am I?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Pretty good.  Why?
<apachelogger> afiestas_: ^
<apachelogger> ScottK: afiestas_ questions my abilities :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: also.... pretty good? Oo
<apachelogger> :O
<afiestas_> apachelogger: I question your preferences between packaging or developing
<apachelogger> :'(
<apachelogger> afiestas_: yeah yeah :P
<apachelogger> prn > * :P
<ScottK> I've questioned apachelogger's preferences too, but not those particular ones.
<jtechidna> ScottK, bulldog98_: relative to kdegames src the file is in libkdegames/pics/star.png
<ScottK> Upstream source doesn't have a pics dir.
<apachelogger> ScottK: one has to be open minded I always say
<jtechidna> at least, in 4.8.2
<jtechidna> it
<jtechidna> it's also in not-installed
<ScottK> I'm looking at 4.8.80.
<ScottK> bulldog98_: ^^^^ seems safe to drop it.
<afiestas_> ScottK: I questioned fluffy desktop as well, but end up using it for a while
<ScottK> I thought it was an interesting demonstration of how customizable KDE is.
<apachelogger> actually we should bring fluffy into the archives
<ulysses> jtechidna: did you know, if the user installs e.g ttf-mscorefonts-installer with Muon, it doesn't install it actually? A light bulb appears on the system tray, but if I click on it, only a black rectangle open in the middle of the screen in full width
<apachelogger> shouldn't that be fixed already?
<apachelogger> or is it still in proposed?
<apachelogger> I seem to recall it failing verification once
<ulysses> the Polkit authentication dialog asks for the password, Muon downloads the packages and does something
<apachelogger> I was talking about hte lightbulb bug
<ulysses> which package is that?
 * ScottK has that bug.
<apachelogger> had something to do with gnome's l10n being crap
<ScottK> Tell me what to install to fix it and I'll do the verification.
<jtechidna> bug 993672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993672 in intltool-debian (Ubuntu Quantal) "Ships malformed interactive upgrade hook which causes translations to be shown in the dialog" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993672
<apachelogger> would put all trnaslations in the file or something which then makes qt refuse to paint the dialog because it would be too wide
<ulysses> ScottK: ttf-mscorefonts-installer or kubuntu-restricted-extras, I tried these
<jtechidna> the actual error is the new package-data-downloader added a month before release throwing a traceback
<jtechidna> but as it turns out, the error reporting mechanism was also flawed
<apachelogger> python?
<jtechidna> what else? :P
<jtechidna> python makes it too easy for people to write bad programs
<apachelogger> <3
<apachelogger> it is actually the lack of unit testing that makes the programs bad
<apachelogger> if ye write an application in pyt0rn at least make up for the missing build time checks
<jtechidna> it could be that I just hate loosely-typed languages in general
<rbelem> jtechidna, hum... that patch needs to ifdef more code
<rbelem> jtechidna, this patch is upstream already, but probably is not ifdefing everything
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> no one got an opinion on bug 820175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820175 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Activity manager and virtual desktop widget both in panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820175
<apachelogger> ?
<jtechidna> I prefer virtual desktops
<ulysses> +1
 * ScottK too.
 * ScottK tried to kill of Activity manager in the default at some point, but jr threw being supportive of upstream at me.
<bulldog98_> activities +1
<rbelem> for desktop "vitual desktops"
<rbelem> for tablets activities
<bulldog98_> rbelem: hi
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://tinyurl.com/7b5y8z4
<apachelogger> that is just from one dialog
<bulldog98_> guys dep graph is wrong
<apachelogger> blame yofel
<bulldog98_> kdegames depends on pyqt and pykde
<bulldog98_> say’s cmake
<bulldog98_> and sqlite
<apachelogger> sqlite is no concern of ours :P
<bulldog98_> and qvoronoi and twisted horay to kajongg
<apachelogger> HUNGRY
<apachelogger> ScottK: also come to kubuntu-mobile if you have time
<jussi> o/
<bulldog98_> jussi: yeah?
<bulldog98_> rbelem: btw we must make kwin_active to open new windows opened and in focus
<jussi> bulldog98_: just saying hi :) 
<bulldog98_> and make the mouse courser going away
<bulldog98_> jussi: ah :)
<bulldog98_> rbelem: do we have some mallit stuff somewhere already?
<bulldog98_> s/mallit/maliit/
<kubotu> bulldog98_ meant: "rbelem: do we have some maliit stuff somewhere already?"
<DWonderly> had a question in the forums if we were planning on bringing back firefox-kde-support
<DWonderly> Or, if we were planning on getting it back into Ubuntu repositories...
<jtechidna> the mozilla maintainers dropped the patch needed for it
<bulldog98_> DWonderly: it was always a hack and was not supported upstream
<DWonderly> Upstream Mozilla or, mozilla KDE?
 * bulldog98_ points out, that I found a webpage, that was not working in chromium and firefox, but rekonq could handle it fine
<DWonderly> o.O
<jtechidna> Ubuntu mozilla maintainers
<DWonderly> I use Chromium because of the intergration from mobile, tablet, tablet and laptop.
<bulldog98_> DWonderly: even better that page was a free wifi login page, and only rekonq managed to get logged in
<DWonderly> jtechidna: thanks
<DWonderly> bulldog98_: ++
<bulldog98_> ~karma bulldog98_
<kubotu> karma for bulldog98_: 1
 * bulldog98_ hugs DWonderly
<DWonderly> :D
<bulldog98_> guys have you seen the rekonq 1.0 blog post?
<DWonderly> I have not...
<DWonderly> bulldog98_: linkie?
<bulldog98_> DWonderly: http://adjamblog.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/rekonq-1-0-features-error-page/
<DWonderly> :D Epic.
<DWonderly> This is the BEST 404 page I have ever seen. http://www.orangecoat.com/404
<bulldog98_> DWonderly: that’s a nice one
<DWonderly> So, I've been looking into the logistics of selling some Kubuntu T-Shirts...
<bulldog98_> We also need CDs
<DWonderly> But, for design, what do you guys think of having some sort of design contest with the community submitting?
<DWonderly> We did it for the Southern California Linux Expo and came out with one hell of a kick ass t-shirt.
<bulldog98_> DWonderly: sounds awesome
<jtechidna> welp, 4.8.80 is called off
<jtechidna> gives us some time at least
<Ezim> 4.8.8?
<jtechidna> 4.8.80
<jtechidna> aka 4.9 beta 1
<DWonderly> jtechidna: I *just* realized that you changed your nick
 * DWonderly snickers
<Ezim> jtechidna, I see.. sorry
<jtechidna> DWonderly: nah, this is just my PC at work :P
 * highvoltage finds the new nick easier
<DWonderly> :D Got ya.
<jtechidna> JontheEchidna: my laptop at home
<apachelogger> see jonny boy has no quass0l, so he has ot change nicks when moving :P
<DWonderly> hehehe
<DWonderly> quassel-core ftw
<Ezim> jtechidna, muon software centre/packagemanager is really good for 12.04
<DWonderly> esp with quasselDroid 
<jtechidna> :)
<Ezim> but for installing .deb package I still prefer gdebi
<Ezim> it have some issue with installing chrome/google talk .deb files if not the gdebi/command way...
<jtechidna> Ezim: could you link me to such a .deb?
<Ezim> jtechidna, will do sir.
<jtechidna> thx
<Ezim> g-talk: http://www.google.com/chat/video/download.html
<Ezim> chrome: https://www.google.com/chrome?brand=CHMO#eula
<Ezim> jtechidna, I am running kubuntu 12.04 32-bits
<jtechidna> Ezim: and how would you describe the problem that qapt-deb-installer has with those debs?
<Ezim> jtechidna, did not really remenber right now.. I think it said it was installed but I could not find them
<jtechidna> hmm
<jtechidna> on the surface it seems to work for me: http://i.imgur.com/qtzOo.png
<Ezim> jtechidna, it looked so for me
<Ezim> can you find google talkplugin
<jtechidna> how would I check for that?
<Ezim> in your browser?
<Ezim> jtechidna, :) if you use firefox or any webbrowser you should find extension place
<jtechidna> I don't see it in the extension section of Firefox even after dpkg -i
<jtechidna> oh, it's in the plugin section
<Ezim> did you find in plugin section?
<jtechidna> yes
<DWonderly> about:plugins right?
<Ezim> hmm 32-bits or 64-bits?
<Ezim> DWonderly, that works also :)
<jtechidna> 64-bit
<DWonderly> 32 here
<Ezim> DWonderly, worked for you?
<DWonderly> Aye
<Ezim> aye?
<jtechidna> it's a way from the 13th century to say "yes" :P
<Ezim> if worked then maybe I did not wait 
<Ezim> jtechidna, I see.. my english is not the best... I thought it ment something :P
<jtechidna> to be fair, it's very old english
<ulysses> yarr!
<Ezim> jtechidna, then muon works :) great... 
<Ezim> kubuntu 12.04 feels boring stable... LTS
<Ezim> jtechidna, what fun is waiting for us with coming muon?
<jtechidna> This is a pretty good list: http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2012/05/14/muon-suite-1-4-alpha-released/
<Ezim> muon software center looks kind of old ubuntu software or maybe more like linux mint software center
<jtechidna> yeah, it definitely was influenced by the early design
<Ezim> it looks good...
<Ezim> before muon first thing many kubuntu user that I met did was installing synaptic.. but muon is good enough
<jtechidna> that's nice the hear. the Muon Package Manager should have all the features that Synaptic has now.
<bulldog98_> jtechidna: we need to pimp discover a bit, so that we can use it on touchscreens
<jtechidna> bulldog98_: yeah, currently the default grid view for the categories reacts to mouse hovers, which really doesn't work well for touchscreens
<jtechidna> and other stuff like that
<bulldog98_> jtechidna: I know, but at least you can kind of use it with a touchscreen device
 * jtechidna nods
<bulldog98_> jtechidna: can I already install the alpha from some ppa?
<jtechidna> bulldog98_: https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/qapt-experimental
<bulldog98_> ah should have known it
<rbelem> bulldog98_, i'm not sure... Quintasan was looking on that
<bulldog98_> rbelem: I now have it installed, but I don’t get it to work
<bulldog98_> -> no keyboard atm
<rbelem> bulldog98_, do you have the packages?
<Ezim> is it possible that we switch from rekonq to a better browser for 12.10 now when we are not force to take order from canonical?
<bulldog98_> rbelem: they have an ppa
<bulldog98_> Ezim: I find rekonq quite usable
<jtechidna> Ezim: the decision to use rekonq was never forced by anyone
<rbelem> bulldog98_, hum... probably it is just env var that is missing
<bulldog98_> rbelem: I set that QT_IM…
<Ezim> qupzilla is much better bulldog98_ 
<bulldog98_> and that’s all they say
<Ezim> if you want something based on qt
<bulldog98_> Ezim: but no kde integration
 * DWonderly loves rekonq
<rbelem> bulldog98_, but where are you setting?
<DWonderly> I also use chromium because of the intergration with my android stuff
<bulldog98_> in the startactive…/env.something
<Ezim> bulldog98_, thats true, but still better then rekonq..
<Ezim> even konqueror is better
<bulldog98_> hm Ezim I like it and that’s my opinion and I think it’s not very productive to discuss about it right now :)
<bulldog98_> ah and konqueror is slower
<DWonderly> Better how?
<Ezim> DWonderly, less buggy
<DWonderly> ... okay, what is buggy? I guess I'm looking for a good example
<DWonderly> :) I don't always work well with broad statements.
<Ezim> DWonderly, first thing I did for rekonq uninstall.. with ubuntu 11.10 it crashed when youtube
<Ezim> or other things
<bulldog98_> Ezim: hm flash?
<Ezim> bulldog98_, yes
<bulldog98_> fuck flash away and use html5
<DWonderly> There is only one site I have not been able to use properly
<DWonderly> that is box.com
<bulldog98_> http://youtube.com/html5
<bulldog98_> d
<Ezim> bulldog98_, flash works great here with firefox/chrome :)
<DWonderly> bulldog98_: ++
<Ezim> bulldog98_, how do I know if it uses html5 instead of flash?
<Ezim> in ytube
<bulldog98_> Ezim: deinstall flashplugin, then you’ll know :)
<bulldog98_> no normaly a right click should tell you
<Ezim> bulldog98_, thx for the info.
<bulldog98_> Ezim: no problem I’m happy about anyone not using flash anymore :)
<bulldog98_> -> leads to less problem we have to support :)
<mgraesslin> yofel: ping
<DWonderly> Flash is dying anyway.
<bulldog98_> yep
<DWonderly> and quickly.
<bulldog98_> mgraesslin: what do we have to do for kwin_active to show new windows in the front (not in the windowstrip) and focused?
<bulldog98_> and hi btw
<bulldog98_> DWonderly: defently
<mgraesslin> bulldog98_: I don't understand the question
<bulldog98_> mgraesslin: how do I get kwin (build for active) to open new windows in the front (talking about plasma active) with a config option or something like that
<mgraesslin> bulldog98_: I still don't understand the problem
<jtechidna> I think he's saying that when you launch an app with Plasma Active, you have to open up that thing at the top and manually switch to the app
<jtechidna> and he's wondering if there's a way to make KWin Active automatically give the new window focus
<bulldog98_> yep
<bulldog98_> since the balsam images are doing that
<mgraesslin> then I would suggest to look at the balsam packages :-)
<bulldog98_> hm thought you’d just know it :P
 * mgraesslin would guess that kubuntu forgot to package something if it works for balsam but not for kubuntu :-)
<jtechidna> or they patched something but forgot to forward it :P
<bulldog98_> mgraesslin: hm the documentation about what is needed is in an absolutly bad manar
<bulldog98_> oh kool I just found the disable courser stuff
<bulldog98_> rbelem: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/plasma-mobile/plasma-mobile-config/repository
<bulldog98_> jtechidna: btw have you seen the latest thread in kde-packagers
<jtechidna> ayep
<jtechidna> I don't really sympathize with fedora for pushing it too early, but I also don't think the release should be cancelled
<jtechidna> at any rate, it gives us more time to do things
<bulldog98_> yep
<ScottK> You all saw 4.9 beta 1 is delayed, right?
<ScottK> Ah, you did.
<ScottK> I should read scrollback.
<ScottK> jtechidna: We push early all the time to try and have packages ~built at release.
<bulldog98_> ScottK: yeah tsdgeos pointed it out to me
<ScottK> The real problem is the KDE release people spending three days saying nothing about it and then canceling with no warning.
<bulldog98_> maybe we should start a thread about a common name sheme for betas and rcs, so guys can base their packaging tools on
<ScottK> If I were Fedora, I'd probably release it anyway, just don't call it beta 1.
<Ezim> is it fedora that release the kde releases first?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> We all try to have packages on ~release day.
<Ezim> ScottK, thought so.. you were dicsussing fedora
<ScottK> Not all, I guess.
<ScottK> We were working on it too.
<Ezim> ScottK, okey.
<bulldog98_> ScottK: yeah debian is working on 4.8.3 so they don’t have time for 4.8.80
<yofel> evening folks
<yofel> fun thread indeed
<bulldog98_> yofel: hi
<Ezim> yofel, hi
<bulldog98_> yofel: could you have a look at the kdepim build on your maschine?
<Ezim> is there any info about 4.8.80
<Ezim> fetuare list etc
<bulldog98_> I don’t have a clue why it doesn’t works
<yofel> there's a feature definition page somewhere
<yofel> (techbase)
<yofel> lemme read the channel log from today, then I'll take a look
<bulldog98_> alright
<yofel> bulldog98_: is pykde a build or runtime dep? the dep graph is build-only
<bulldog98_> btw should I merge kdegames-card-data and kdegames-card-extra-data
<yofel> and afaik that's a runtime one
<bulldog98_> yofel: hm think cmake says run, but it won’t build kaj… by default then
<bulldog98_> yofel: you can have a look at the kdegames log on your maschine
<yofel> bulldog98_: I believe we have a  'install_kajongg_anyway' flag or so set because of that
<yofel> bulldog98_: -DINSTALL_KAJONGG=TRUE
<bulldog98_> yofel: ah ok
<yofel> pykde is a bit of a heavy build-dep if it's not really needed
<bulldog98_> yeah I know that it’s quite light wight :)
<ScottK> bulldog98_: Don't merge them.
<yofel> ScottK: why not?
<bulldog98_> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Space.
<yofel> uhm, for what did we increase our images for then?
<ScottK> Let's wait until we know for sure how much space 4.9 takes.
<ScottK> It's easy to drop the split later.
<bulldog98_> ScottK: that’s right
<yofel> fine with me then, as long as we don't forget it
<jtechidna> yofel: btw, did any of us ping soprano wrt the abi bump?
<yofel> if you didn't, then no. I'm on a trip and forgot about it
<jtechidna> ok. I didn't, for the record
<jtechidna> do you get to have fun on this trip, or is it a business trip?
<yofel> fun trip, or I would probably spend more time here :P
<jtechidna> :P
<jtechidna> well, have fun
<bulldog98_> yofel: am I allowed to ask where you’ve gone?
<bulldog98_> and yeah have fun
<yofel> bulldog98_: berlin (and no, I had no time last week :( )
<bulldog98_> yofel: have you already been at cbase?
<yofel> not yet
<bulldog98_> it’s an awesome hackerspace
<yofel> I know, I was there last year ;)
<bulldog98_> yofel: just forgot about that :)
<bulldog98_> yofel: but you haven’t been downstairs :P
<bulldog98> hm kdegames now has a libkdegamesprivate.so where to put that into?
<jtechidna> it should be its own package
<jtechidna> do you know if libkdegames (and it's -dev stuff) are still around?
<yofel> there is a libkdegames5a - adding it to that should be fine (as we don't care about multiarch
<bulldog98> jtechidna: yep but they bumped the library version
<yofel> bulldog98: re kdepim:
<yofel> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libmailimporter.so.4 needed by debian/kmail/usr/bin/kmailcvt (ELF form
<yofel>     at: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '').
<yofel> that file is not installed into any package ^
<bulldog98> yofel: yeah, but I have that in an extra package
<bulldog98> it’s a new one
<jtechidna> hmm, I'm not sure that it would be a good idea to have the private and public libs in the same package
<yofel> then the package is not built, or the install file and package name don't match...
<yofel> or whatever
<yofel> jtechidna: put it into... kdegames-common or so instead?
<jtechidna> we'd make a libkdegamesprivate package
<jtechidna> and no corresponding -dev package since it's private
<jtechidna> well, we'd probably want to check in w/ Debian about that, but they like to keep it to one-package-per-library in general
<yofel> true
<bulldog98> I’ll ask in the debian channel about that, but first I’ll have a look at kdepim
<jtechidna> I'm heading home now, bbiab
<bulldog98> yofel: the .install is named libmailimporter4.install and the libs are rightly noted in it
<yofel> bulldog98: maybe the control file entry is wrong? dh_makeshlibs doesn't see it either
<bulldog98> yofel: I’ll check that again
<yofel> hm, wait
<yofel> bulldog98: there's something weird here
<yofel> it does see it, runs "rm -f debian/libmailimporter4/DEBIAN/shlibs", and then... skips the rest of the process o.O
<bulldog98> yofel: maybe it needs a symbols file?
<yofel> it should have one indeed, but it shouldn't fail if  it's missing...
<bulldog98> yofel: for haveing one you first need to run an build :) and then pkgkde-symbolshelper it
<yofel> exactly
<yofel> ah, we have no -dev package, so it doesn't need a symbol file
<bulldog98> yofel: we have an kdepim-dev package
<yofel> ...
<yofel> make that: I'm tired
<bulldog98> yofel: yeah that’s ok
<yofel> bulldog98: I can't really see what's wrong either :/
<yofel> if someone else wants to take a look, here's the buildlog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013655/
 * bulldog98 -> goTo (bed);
<bulldog98> oh no I used goTo :)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> well, looks like soprano will address the API issue, but best not to upload a soprano to the archives until then
<JontheEchidna> (that is a good reason to delay a release, imo)
 * apachelogger points out that the in the OS he wrote last year he used plenty of goto :P
<KRF> apachelogger: during a microsoft intern?
 * JontheEchidna notes that C# has no case-fallthrough in switch statements, and you must goto the case label to achieve such an effect
<apachelogger> KRF: how did you know?
<KRF> deductive reasoning
<Ezim> http://wm161.net/2012/05/16/musings-on-the-linux-audio-stack/
<JontheEchidna> qmake has no build progress!!! AaaAaAAAaHHHhhhhhhhhh....
<JontheEchidna> cmake has me spoiled good
<yofel> neither does autotools. Cmake has it's good points
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: would you mind looking at qt4-x11 in new queue? I've got an upload prepped for bug 897547 that needs it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 897547 in qtmobility (Ubuntu) "qtmobility packages do not use multiarch locations" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897547
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is your change in Debian already?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yes
<JontheEchidna> it's just changing the paths of the libraries in the .install files, and rebuilding against this newer qt4-x11
<JontheEchidna> now that qt4-x11 has been merged, the buildsystem will put the declarative libs in the right location on build
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> (new queue is an unrelated detour)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: FTBFS on i386.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<ScottK> That needs fixing before I let it out.
<JontheEchidna> that's not good
<JontheEchidna> I'll take a look at it then
<JontheEchidna> before I look at the build log, I'm guessing it's going to be a symbols issue :P
<ScottK> g++: error: unrecognized command line option '-fuse-ld=gold'
<ScottK> Close.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> something's causing the i386 build to think that it can link with gold instead of the normal ld
<JontheEchidna> the amd64 doesn't mention gold at all, whereas it's mentioned as being used as the linker for qtwebkit on i386
<JontheEchidna> *the amd64 build log
<ScottK> I guess look for something i386 specific in the pro files for qtwebkit.
<JontheEchidna> these look suspect: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013857/
<JontheEchidna> in about 240 MiB I'll be able to look at them
<JontheEchidna> I think changelogs.ubuntu.com is broken
<JontheEchidna> no changelogs for releases a week old
<ScottK> Looks 'promsing'.
<ScottK> promising even.
<JontheEchidna> yay, finally downloaded
<JontheEchidna> linux-g++ {
<JontheEchidna> isEmpty($$(SBOX_DPKG_INST_ARCH)):exists(/usr/bin/ld.gold) {
<JontheEchidna>     message(Using gold linker)
<JontheEchidna>     QMAKE_LFLAGS+=-fuse-ld=gold
<JontheEchidna> }
<JontheEchidna> }
<ScottK> Fun.
<JontheEchidna> if SBOX_DPKG_INST_ARCH is empty and /usr/bin/ld.gold exists
<JontheEchidna> then use gold linker
<ScottK> My money is on SBOX_DPKG_INST_ARCH.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it has to be. binutils ships a link from ld.gold to ld
<ScottK> Same error on powerpc.
<JontheEchidna> sbox apparently refers to scratchbox
<JontheEchidna> we could just patch that check out
<ScottK> Is the variable used anywhere else?
<ScottK> Even worse than an FTBFS would be a misbuild due to it not being set.
<JontheEchidna> not within the scope of webkit
<ScottK> OK.  Seems safe enough then.
<JontheEchidna> once I get it patched I'll throw it in my ppa and see if i386 builds
<JontheEchidna> ergh, I've been in a 4.8.1 tarball this whole time
<JontheEchidna> well, this is good. maybe I can see what changed, tehn
<ScottK> At least you didn't upload it ....
<JontheEchidna> I noticed when I went to do the dch -i
<ScottK> Just in time, is still in time.
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> 20 more minutes for the 4.8.2 tarball
<JontheEchidna> I: user script /var/cache/pbuilder/build//10422/tmp/hooks/B10list-missing starting
<JontheEchidna> STARTING LIST-MISSING
<JontheEchidna> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/debian/tmp-kwin-active/usr/bin/kwinactive': No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/debian/tmp-kwin-active/usr/bin/kwinactive debian/kde-window-manager-active/usr/bin// returned exit code 1
<JontheEchidna> well that was a waste of a 2 hour build :(
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-30
<JontheEchidna> hmm, the SBOX_DPKG_INST_ARCH stuff seems the same in 4.8.2
<JontheEchidna> we'll see how the qt build goes in my ppa
<JontheEchidna> in terms of time, my build has gone for 45 minutes while the buildd only lasted half an hour
<JontheEchidna> yay, it's definitely past the point of failure
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you change anything or did you patch that check out?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: with the gold check patched out
<ScottK> Cool.
<JontheEchidna> yup :)
<ScottK> Rejected the old one.
<JontheEchidna> it's running dh_install now. I think I'll call it and upload to the archive
<JontheEchidna> dh_strip, even
<ScottK> Excellent.
<JontheEchidna> bleh, I've committed my progress on kde-workspace 4.8.80
<JontheEchidna> I've not been able to get a good list of new missing files, so the .install files still need updating
<JontheEchidna> and there are still a few symbols files that I've not been able to get to tonight
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014193 <- if anyone's interested. there may be a X-Debian-ABI bump or two still necessary for some of those
<JontheEchidna> so yeah. I'm out for the night. :)
<debfx> JontheEchidna: don't forget to push your qt4-x11 changes to bzr (and bzr add the patch)
<bulldog98_> JontheEchidna: isn’t that it kwin_active
<apachelogger> yofel_: back in them good old days we used usermake, which incidentially enough has build progress :P
<Blizzz> is there a known bug in (K)ubuntu 12.04 that slows down Internet extremely? It feels like name resolution is fucked up, but neither disabling IPv6 nor disabling dnsmasq helps
<Ezim> yofel_, pavucontrol with other theme seems to look correct
<Ezim> maybe oxygen and oxygen-old does not have all needed for pavucontrol
<jtechidna> pavucontrol does not use standard icons and does not provide the non-standard icons it uses
<jtechidna> bulldog98_: isn't what kwin_active?
<Ezim> jtechidna, okey... I downloaded rosa icon theme
<Ezim> and it looks really good even with pavucontrol
<jtechidna> the rule with the icon naming standards is that you use the standard names, and then you provide the icons yourself if they don't following the naming standards. pauvcontrol relies on nonstandard icons inside some gnome icon pack and does not provide them with its package
<jtechidna> so they're totally to blame for it
<Ezim> jtechidna, thx for the info.
<Ezim> I hope in the fetuare kmix will get all functionality that pavucontrol have
<Ezim> veromix is a guide start, but it feels beta.
<jtechidna> bug 383963, if you'd like the details
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383963 in pavucontrol (Ubuntu) "icons used in pavucrontrol are not common/standard" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383963
<jtechidna> hmm, that's not quite the one I was thinking of
<annma> hi is Scott Kitterman here please?
<annma> ah no I see ScottK, he is away
<annma> ScottK: when you come back please considere to fill http://community.kde.org/Getinvolved/Testing/Beta/InstallingBeta1#Kubuntu when you have details about the KDE 4.9 beta, whenever this will be. Thanks in advance
<jtechidna> annma: we won't be able to complete beta1 packaging since it's been cancelled. (tarballs removed from ftpmaster)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<annma> jtechidna: we don't know if it's cancelled
<annma> those tarballs are cancelled
<annma> but maybe not the beta 1
<jtechidna> ah, ok
<jtechidna> I think that there was a miscommunication on kde-packager due to the dramatic title of the thread
<jtechidna> "calling off beta 1"
<jtechidna> where the body of the message does say that only the tarballs are cancelled, now that you mention it
<shadeslayer> annma: installing project-neon-all is a bit of a overkill :P
<shadeslayer> there's a smaller backage called project-neon-base
 * shadeslayer adds to wiki
<highvoltage> hi! Rocs doesn't have an icon under gnome, I guess it doesn't have one under KDE either? Should I file a ticket for that and would it be ok if I fixed it?
<highvoltage> (well, I went ahead and filed it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rocs/+bug/1006461)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1006461 in rocs (Ubuntu) "Rocs does not have a menu icon" [Low,Confirmed]
<dantti_laptop> rbelem: around?
<shadeslayer> highvoltage: Assigned to Jonathan Carter?
<shadeslayer> are you going to fix it? :_
<shadeslayer> s/_/)
<highvoltage> shadeslayer: if no one else is, if I can assign it to you or kubuntu-dev or something, please let me know
<shadeslayer> sec, I'll have a look right now :)
<highvoltage> ok, thanks
<highvoltage> maybe while I'm on the issue of menu icons, in edubuntu we also see "Nepomuk Backup", Nepomuk File Indexing Controller" and "Akonaditray" in the menus. They don't seem to be that useful on gnome fallback sessions.
<highvoltage> we ship override .desktop files in /usr/share/ubuntu/applications that contain "OnlyShowIn=KDE"
<highvoltage> but I'm wondering if that should just perhaps be the default in the actual nepomuck/akonadi packaging
<shadeslayer> hm, interesting ..
<shadeslayer> I do remember see'ing those icons in unity a couple of months ago
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> highvoltage: upstream only ships a svg in sources
<shadeslayer> probably why we don't install it
<shadeslayer> though it's only 288 KB's
<jtechidna> I don't know if the svg would work
<jtechidna> especially if it uses the rocs icon for say the window icon via KIcon
 * shadeslayer looks
<bulldog98_> jtechidna: sorry thought the binary would be named kwin_active, but I didn’t remember the name right :(
<jtechidna> bulldog98_: the binary for what again?
<jtechidna> oh, for my error
<bulldog98_> jtechidna: kwin-active package, where you failed over at around 12 hours ago
<jtechidna> bulldog98_: the package build had completed and it was running my list-missing pbuilder script
<jtechidna> it's an error with the pbuilder script I think
<jtechidna> but it means that I can't get a list of missing files introduced in 4.8.80
<jtechidna> but my list-missing pbuilder hook may be old, so somebody else might be able to get a list
<bulldog98_> jtechidna: why don’t you use the bzr branch as a checkout?
<jtechidna> ?
<jtechidna> I did: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace
<shadeslayer> everything seems broken :( : http://paste.kde.org/490022/
<jtechidna> anyways, I'm heading out to grab some lunch, bbiab
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: do you want to have some shell coding fun? :)
<jtechidna> bulldog98_: oh, did you mean the bzr for the pbuilder hooks?
<bulldog98_> jtechidna: jep
<jtechidna> ah, sorry. I misunderstood
<jtechidna> yeah, I could do that, but I didn't have time for another 2 hour build last night :P
<bulldog98_> shadeslayer: ok what have you done?
<jtechidna> and I won't be able to do anythign further until I get home later
<shadeslayer> bulldog98_: sudo apt-get update :P
<bulldog98_> jtechidna: ask yofel for an account, he might have one
<bulldog98_> shadeslayer: from where?
<shadeslayer> and then tried to install rocs build deps
<shadeslayer> bulldog98_: huh? From my laptop?
<bulldog98_> shadeslayer: I mean apt-cache policy
<shadeslayer> you're not making any sense :(
<bulldog98_> shadeslayer: I mean what ppa have you that stuff from
<shadeslayer> oh
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> for some reason, I have one of jtechidna's PPA
<bulldog98_> shadeslayer: also do you have the -scr stuff also in it?
<shadeslayer> and ninjas
<bulldog98_> s/scr/src/
<shadeslayer> which explains why it's broke
<kubotu> bulldog98_ meant: "shadeslayer: also do you have the -src stuff also in it?"
<shadeslayer> *broken
<shadeslayer> bulldog98_: yeah I have sources enabled for the main repos, not for the PPA's
<bulldog98_> hm build-dep searches in the src stuff as far as I know. debfx or someone else with higher knowledge
<shadeslayer> sec, disabled ninjas, updating and checking
<shadeslayer> hmm, still problematic, probably need to upgrade the system or sth, will look into it once this image is done rsync'ing
<Ezim> guys/girls will ubuntu/canonical update libreoffice to version 3.4.5 or should we user use ppa for that?
 * Darkwing kicks WebDAV and Dolphin
<shadeslayer> Ezim: I see 3.5.3 in -updates
<shadeslayer> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.5.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 22 kB, installed size 155 kB
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, I'm talking about precise here
<Ezim> shadeslayer, yeah we have 3.5.3.2 for be exact
<shadeslayer> right, so .. isn't that greater than 3.4.5 ?
<Darkwing> 3.5.* is a higher version than 3.4.5
<Darkwing> so, you want them to downgrade?
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure I see the problem here
<Ezim> that is not same as 3.5.4
<Darkwing> No, it's an earlier version.
<shadeslayer> <Ezim> guys/girls will ubuntu/canonical update libreoffice to version 3.4.5 or should we user use ppa for that?
<Ezim> I mean 3.5.4 sorry about 3.4.5 :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<Darkwing> ahhhhhhhh
<Ezim> :)
<shadeslayer> ah, in that case ... looks like a bug fix release, I'd guess they'll update it
<Darkwing> I'm sure they will at some point. I think the libreoffice maintainers will get to it at some point. 
<shadeslayer> ( from the versioning, I have not looked at the changelog )
<Ezim> shadeslayer, 3.4.5 is not a rc.... so it should... do not want to add one more ppa :P...
<Darkwing> When did 3.5.4 drop?
<Ezim> Darkwing, today
<Darkwing> Yeah, give them some time for it.
<Darkwing> I don't use libreoffice so...
<Ezim> Darkwing, I will... only wanted to know if they will update it sooner or later
<Ezim> Darkwing, calligra?
<Darkwing> Ezim: aye
<Ezim> Darkwing, hardcore :) kde..... 
<Darkwing> Ezim: Why not? :D
<Darkwing> I'm kinda a KDE centric person.
<Ezim> Darkwing, I see that... thats not wrong...
<Darkwing> Although, I do use Chromium
<Ezim> but I prefer libreoffice... 
<Ezim> Darkwing, have you tried qupzilla?
<Darkwing> But, that is so I can share info between my laptop, both tablets and mobile.
<Ezim> Darkwing, I see. android user?
<Darkwing> Till they can share tabs, passwords, bookmarks etc... nope.
<Darkwing> Yes, I am.
<Ezim> ok that explains a lot
<Darkwing> :)
<Darkwing> I will say that QuasselDroid is a great addition. :D
<Darkwing> But, right now I'm fighting with WebDAV using owncloud and dolphin.
<Darkwing> But, Zeya works wonders!
 * Darkwing is kinda in love with Zeya
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: oh btw, about the TF101
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: they reverse engineered stuff, and now you can nvflash pretty much anything
<shadeslayer> even on B70+ devices
<shadeslayer> I'm about to flash ubuntu on my unbricked TF in about 2-3 mins :D
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: you have a step-by-step?
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: http://androidroot.mobi/
<shadeslayer> lemme find the XDA thread
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1280774
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: ayesome stuff.
<Darkwing> awesome
<shadeslayer> :D
<Darkwing> I got one of those ZaTabs I talked about it my blog.
<jtechidna> yay, the beta1 tarballs are going back up, with new ones to be expected tomorrow w/ the patches that we needed for the original beta1 tarballs
<Darkwing> Anyone played with owncloud and dolphin?
<shadeslayer> I forget your blog address
<shadeslayer> ah yes, wonderly.com
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: do you have hardware acceleration working on it?
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: what you refering to?
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: ZaTab + Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> quite interesting that ZaReason is making a Tablet
<Darkwing> I like the idea.
<Darkwing> And, I have not flashed ubuntu on there yet.
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: rbelem has one as well that he is working with Active on.
<shadeslayer> cool!
<Darkwing> I just got my server up and running so, I'm going to be playing with it more in the next couple days.
<jtechidna> yay: http://sourceforge.net/projects/soprano/files/Soprano/2.7.56/
<shadeslayer> rbelem: ping
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, pong
<rbelem> shadeslayer, pong
<dantti_laptop> rbelem: does sama has some kind of lib and a nice api doc for use?
<dantti_laptop> *samba
<dantti_laptop> last time I looked for I couldn't find
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, as client?
<dantti_laptop> rbelem: yes
<dantti_laptop> rbelem: it's about that printer thing I told you
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, i remember :-)
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, lsat time that i messing with samba, i had to look the sources to figure out how it works
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, libsmbclient is the lib
<dantti_laptop> lol
<rbelem> :-D
<shadeslayer> rbelem: is plasma active fixed in precise? Like, if I install the kubuntu-active package, it'll give me the entire system right?
<shadeslayer> last time I did it, it was borked
<dantti_laptop> rbelem: thanks I'll have a look at
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, http://code.google.com/p/libsmbmm/
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, http://gitweb.samba.org/?p=samba.git;a=blob;f=source3/include/libsmbclient.h;h=ccf80da72d06d120591eb3353880bee6233c3ea1;hb=HEAD
<rbelem> dantti_laptop,  man 7 libsmbclient :-D
<rbelem> shadeslayer, it works fine
<shadeslayer> ok
<dantti_laptop> rbelem: right thanks, should be a bit easier if I look at the py code again.. at least I'd know what to use :P
<rbelem> shadeslayer, but it is not working exacly like upstream meant
<rbelem> shadeslayer, some patches are missing
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> oh
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i just know about those patches one week before release
<shadeslayer> ouch
<rbelem> shadeslayer, Tm_Tr found some issues that needs to be fixed
<shadeslayer> rbelem: can you link me to them?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, yup
<shadeslayer> alright, I asked because I'm about to upgrade the tablet to precise
<shadeslayer> then will install Plasma Active
<rbelem> shadeslayer, nice :-)
<shadeslayer> yeah, managed to fix the tablet :D
<rbelem> shadeslayer, ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/active/2.0/src/
<bulldog98_> atm the browser is not working in active
<bulldog98_> rbelem: have you a clue how to fix that?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, and i think there are brnaches in each module repository currently
<rbelem> bulldog98_, it is probably a missing patch
<rbelem> brb
<shadeslayer> ok
<bulldog98_> rbelem: that’s what I also thought
<bulldog98_> do you have a clue when the next release will be done?
<rbelem> bulldog98_, nope
<rbelem> bulldog98_, but we will release kubuntu active 12.04.1
<rbelem> with those fixes
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: go ask upstream you lazy bum :P
<Ezim> 12.04.1 will be released couple month from now
<Ezim> if I am not mistaking
<shadeslayer> rbelem: http://db.tt/Kw7Rpx36 ;)
<apachelogger> Ezim: august
<Ezim> shadeslayer, running ubuntu... :)
<shadeslayer> Ezim: on a tablet
<Ezim> apachelogger, thx. then I had right...
<Ezim> shadeslayer, nice... :)
 * apachelogger emits wonderings about why one needs computer vision
<apachelogger> ohohohoh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: didn't Quintasan_ have maliit packages?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: active upstream claims to see their error in making their own buggy thing while they could have used someone else's buggy thing :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how would I know? I know he was supposed to be working on them :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> you are not very tablet engaged my friend
<shadeslayer> I'm getting there, my tablet was bricked for about 2 months ... all fixed now
<shadeslayer> upgrading it to 12.04 right now
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/05/30/plasma-desktopEx2308.png
<shadeslayer> what
<apachelogger> I always ask myself this question when I want to sleep in but can't bc of my neighbors :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> so those slides I am browsing through right now have the most ludicrous mixture of german and english I have seen in quite a while
 * apachelogger might have to write a complaint to someone
<shadeslayer> the gernglish high council?
<apachelogger> the bbc
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, https://sites.google.com/site/adnankamili/
<dantti_laptop> rbelem: docs?
<rbelem> dantti_laptop, yup
<dantti_laptop> k, thanks
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: ScottK, btw the I'm confident 4.10 will have print-manager, Tim Waugh has just tell me that the get best PPDs for a given printer now has a DBus interface available for this...
<dantti_laptop> so, only missing part of the puzzle is samba now..
<apachelogger> dbus \o/
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: which reminds me, should we make a new snapshot build?
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: not yet, I didn't touch the code, I'll probably do that next week
<apachelogger> k
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: do you really want mail from every active Kubuntu Member?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> read the initial mail
<apachelogger> in case one does not have a mail addy visible on launchpad, I cannot see it and therefore they'd need to send me one so that I can include them in the vote
 * apachelogger wonders how things that have been like that for ages suddenly became too complex to grasp -.-
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: maybe because dns get’s buggy :P
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> nothing going on tonight, and I desperately need to procrastinate -.-
<apachelogger> anyone wanna hear the story of the great MIR flood of '08?
<sreich> 1908?
<apachelogger> nah
<claydoh> apachelogger: I'm game
<apachelogger> some other 08
<claydoh> I am procrastinating myself
<apachelogger> well, it was the dark age
<apachelogger> in those days a mighty wizard of the blue arts by the name of Riddell was roaming these lands
<apachelogger> he made things explode and stuff
<apachelogger> all business as usual
<apachelogger> until one day...
<apachelogger> the great overlords of the blue lands wanted to release a terrible creature
<apachelogger> incredibly mighty this creature was
<apachelogger> oh, and very dark
<apachelogger> that's why we call it the dark age
<apachelogger> the overlords apparently called it KDE4.0, or so I have been told
<apachelogger> the minions around here in the kubuntu parts called it many names though
<apachelogger> mostly something to do with satan if memory serves
<apachelogger> anyhow, the overlords called upon the mighty wizard as to unleash this dreadful beast they needed plenty of blue magic
 * claydoh has heard of such a time
<apachelogger> in particular one spell that was called painupmebum (was later renamed to MIR for obvious reasons)
 * yofel vaguley remembers having read about it - it was before his time
<apachelogger> PUMB also sounds nice though
<apachelogger> so the wizard used his knowledge to serve the great overlords of the blue land and casted multiple PUMB spells
<apachelogger> natural result was that the monster was released and brought destruction to all the land, also the kingdom of kernel.org
<apachelogger> the king of these parts witty as he was did the smart thing and ran
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think the great wizard's insane assistant was one by the name of nixternal.  After KDE4.0, he was never the same.
<apachelogger> much like forest gump I might say
<apachelogger> he then stumbled upon a not so beautiful knight called gnome, who became the king's guard and watches over him ever since
<apachelogger> they say that since that time no creature of KDE 4.0's kind ever came near him again
<apachelogger> it was then that the overlords of the blue lands knew that they made a terrible mistake
<apachelogger> so they unleashed another creature by the name of KDE 4.3
 * claydoh remembers giving offerings to appease the god for Those That Hate Change
 * claydoh remembers cursing said god
<apachelogger> not long until the two of them got into an epic battle
<apachelogger> all the world watched as the mighty 4.3 chopped of 4.0's head and dumped it in a lake, not far from here
<apachelogger> they say by night the ghost of 4.0 comes ashore and eats fish and chips
 * micahg is still afraid of that ghost
<apachelogger> that day, when 4.0 lay headless and defated a new time began, the age of air
<claydoh> It does!  I see it often, the townsfolk think it is the great 4.3 by mistake
<apachelogger> nowadays it is but a fairytale to freigten children
<apachelogger> and that was the great MIR flood of '08
<claydoh> thanks apachelogger
<apachelogger> ScottK: collateral dmg I presume
<claydoh> wonderful tale
<apachelogger> though I might note that he was very much insane before the flood :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  Too much exposure to too much insanity packaging KDE 4.0.
 * micahg fled to the land of mice during that time
<apachelogger> micahg: you have to tell us about that one day
 * apachelogger continues revising for exam tomorrow
<claydoh> makes the Nepomuk Nightmare of '10 look like a fairy tale
<claydoh> or was that the Akonadi Alliance Attack?
<apachelogger> 1 2 nepomuk is coming for you 3 4 better lock your door 5 6 grab your crucifix 7 8 gonna stay up late 9 10 never sleep again
<claydoh> lol
<apachelogger> I advise not talking about it in public though
<apachelogger> we do not want it to come back, do we
<claydoh> today the loudest cries are for the Blue Flag-bearer of the Fox of Fire, who has gone missing and made the picking of files somewhat unsightly
<yofel> depends. Akonadi was an attack through the front door, and we're still collecting the pieces. Nepomuk is a ghost that looms below your carpet. And when you  look for it it hides.
<BluesKaj> yofel, good place for it :)
<apachelogger> claydoh: the silence of the foxes you mean?
<claydoh> the fox is still there to be had,  he just sports different livery and picks its files with an  non-blue tool
<apachelogger> ah, the curse of the faceless fox
<claydoh> the folks of the land of kfn doth protest such non-blue attire in their lands
<apachelogger> sounds like racism to me TBH
<claydoh> and wish for the fox to wear the blue, even though it is not a native blue creature
<claydoh> apachelogger: agreed
<apachelogger> 12.04 sucks!
<apachelogger> want to visit offline with Kubuntu Dev.
<claydoh> lol
<apachelogger> that reads like a hook up 
<claydoh> good old woodsmoke
<apachelogger> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58988-Advice-for-young-people
 * apachelogger scratches head
<apachelogger> If anyone has actually met someone at a dating site and become married to that person, as opposed to living in a "liberated relationship", please so post.
<apachelogger> claydoh: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?59023-want-to-visit-offline-with-Kubuntu-Dev 
<apachelogger> he wants to make a new kickoff?
<claydoh> I am not quite in that situation myself, but have met someone online I could see myself  marrying, assuming meeting in rl is a positive experience
<claydoh> apachelogger: I have no idea, I cannot understand half what he is  saying
<apachelogger> me neither
<apachelogger> claydoh: what distrubs me is the fact that it assumes one is able to get married :P
<apachelogger> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58749-Will-Rekonq-be-Updated-for-the-LTS
<claydoh> apachelogger: for this discussion, can we assume that?
<apachelogger> that ought to be investiagted
<claydoh> apachelogger: tho I did not meet said person on a dating site
<apachelogger> ^^
<JontheEchidna> yay, Qt built on all archs \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-31
<JontheEchidna> it's been a while since I've made a completely new package... revu isn't used anymore
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: lol, I thought the same thing like 3 months ago or so ^^
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<apachelogger> probably because it is somewhat unmaintained
<apachelogger> I remember well the days when it had sanity checks and what not
<apachelogger> what a fancy tool it was
<apachelogger> of course it was compensating for lunchpad's lack of abilities
<apachelogger> and of course those are not gone
<apachelogger> so not using revu is a step back IMHO
<micahg> REVU is usable if it's coordinated, just not for random stuff to be uploaded
<apachelogger> random stuff?
<claydoh> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?59011-Firefox-KDE-support&p=300146&viewfull=1#post300146
<apachelogger> claydoh: oh
<apachelogger> claydoh: let's play catchup
 * micahg hopes that PPA has the Firefox branding disabled
<micahg> apachelogger: random stuff = dput with a hope of a review
<claydoh> hehe I did point the person to come here for advice
<claydoh> apachelogger: catchup with what
<JontheEchidna> lol:
<JontheEchidna> [20:33:58] <argonel> even the source is crap: qtextcontrol_p_p.h
<JontheEchidna> [20:34:28] <Sho_> why?
<JontheEchidna> [20:34:32] <Sho_> it's a weeping emoticon
<JontheEchidna> [20:34:34] <Sho_> seems sensible
<apachelogger> micahg: that is because that stuff is mostly utter crap :P
<JontheEchidna> /tmp/buildd/libkgapi-0.4.0/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/libkgapi/../../libkgapi/ui/authwidget_p.h:27:20: fatal error: QWebView: No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> undeclared dependency on QtWebKit \o/
<JontheEchidna> !find QWebView
<ubottu> File QWebView found in libopenscenegraph-dev, libqtwebkit-dev, openscenegraph-doc
<apachelogger> yesyesyes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I had that too
<apachelogger> something is a shit with our findqt4
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/libqzeitgeist/repository/revisions/10fce186a706e8ce124ed42b55f1577084134e59
<apachelogger> or maybe that is by design because qtwebkit is not in qt anymore
<JontheEchidna> makes sense since QtWebkit is shipped
<apachelogger> I am not sure
<JontheEchidna> separately from Qt
<apachelogger> well, but then cmake would have broken compatibility
<apachelogger> not that it would have been the first time :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
 * apachelogger is not a fan of implicit linking anyway, so he did not look into it
<apachelogger> also findqt4 is always warping my mind
 * apachelogger finds it bad enough when he has to look into something for phonon
<JontheEchidna> anybody up for a little revu? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libkgapi
<JontheEchidna> python-mlt3, in the same source as libmlt5, but still depends on libmlt4 :s
<JontheEchidna> (libmlt4 is NBS from older mlt)
<JontheEchidna> oh, it seems to be nbs too
<JontheEchidna> nvm
<JontheEchidna> weird that they'd include the c++ .so number in the python package name
<Darkwing> Garg, I wish there was a bookmark / password inport from Chromium in Rekonq.
<JontheEchidna> ^for a momemt there I thought you were addressing shadeslayer ^^
<Darkwing> LOL Yeah, I thought about that after I typped it.
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> Darkwing: can't chromium export to html?
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Not that I can find
<Darkwing> I was thinking of taking googles "Chrome to Phone" program and see if I can't figure out how to import from a google account.
<ScottK> FYI, I can remove packages now (Riddell will still be able to as well), so let me know.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: mind taking a look at qt4-x11?
<JontheEchidna> builds for everything now :)
<ScottK> I was just looking at it.
<JontheEchidna> :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Accepted.
<JontheEchidna> thx
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> Updated kubuntu.org to reflect 4.8.3 in -updates.
<apachelogger> Darkwing: open bookmark manager
<apachelogger> in the menu choose organize and export to html
<apachelogger> kbookmarksmanager should be able to import that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: still up?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<JontheEchidna> though I am a bit surprised you are still up :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what do you think of removing apturl
 * apachelogger has exam in 3 hrs ^^
<JontheEchidna> pulling an all-nighter?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: integrating the functionality into muon/qapt-installer
<apachelogger> yeah, I was planning on revising
<apachelogger> but my procrastination skills are too good
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<apachelogger> http://letsfollowthewhiterabbit.blogspot.com/2011/12/kubuntu-should-not-use-kde-only.html
<JontheEchidna> iirc the ubuntu apturl opens up app pages in software-center
<JontheEchidna> that would be nice to have for the Muon one
<apachelogger> well, you really just need an url parser
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, there's no technical limitations whatsoever
<apachelogger> all the other craps is outsourced to python-apt in apturl anyway
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> ohhh, and archive activation I think
<apachelogger> i.e. you can turn on multiverse
<apachelogger> though I think that is rather pointless nowadays
<apachelogger> probably could be removed from the spec altogether
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> anyway, my opinion on that is that it is a good idea
<JontheEchidna> I'll see what I can do
<JontheEchidna> but I also kind of committed myself to writing the KDE jockey replacement, so we'll see how that goes >.>
<apachelogger> suppose I can write you the parser :P
<JontheEchidna> apturl-kde is already mostly using qapt-batch for the install stuff anyways :P
<JontheEchidna> if I go to bed now I can get 6.5 hrs sleep,so I think I will 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bonne nuit
<valorie> packagers, is anyone planning on doing Amarok beta?
<valorie> 2.6 beta, I should say'
<apachelogger> oh boy, I should have gone to bed
<bulldog98> who ever writes the kubuntu news please remember to name what Jonathan is to thank :)
<bulldog98> ScottK: ^
<apachelogger> bulldog98: nus? jon? thank?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: the news we always mention who packaged the stuff, but we have more than one Jonathan and we kind of allways only name persons with their firstname
<apachelogger> well yes, I do see one Jon being thanked
<apachelogger> should the other be thanked too?
<bulldog98> I don’t remember, but the thing is it’s not visible who is meant with that
<bulldog98> was it Riddell, JontheEchidna or me?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: well, however contributed to .3 may feel thanked :P
<apachelogger> *whoever
<debfx> agateau: there are some appmenu patches in kdevelop packages. what's their upstreaming status?
<agateau> debfx: I have no idea :/, need to check
<agateau> oh, hi apol, maybe you can answer debfx question
<agateau> apoi: <debfx> agateau: there are some appmenu patches in kdevelop packages. what's their upstreaming status?
<apol> agateau: can you fill me in?
<agateau> debfx: do you have an url handy for apol?
<debfx> apol: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/kdevelop/quantal/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_01_appmenu_fix.diff and https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/kdevplatform/quantal/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_01_appmenu_fix.diff
<apol> debfx: can we get a proper reviewboard for this?
<agateau> apoi: I can do this
<agateau> (post it on rb I mean)
<apol> agateau: why do we need the switcherAction?
<agateau> apoi: mmm, that looks weird
 * apachelogger needs to lay down a bit Oo
<apol> agateau: and why does tabBar become a call? O.o
<apol> it's a weird patch :P
<agateau> I don't remember writing the patch like this, but it was a long time ago
<agateau> tabBar became a call because it becomes private in mainwindow_p.h but I don't remember writing this
<apol> then there are missing things...
<agateau> apoi: the goal of the patch is to disable the tabs on the right of the menubar, because that does not work with appmenu
<agateau> I assume the switcherAction is supposed to replace it
 * agateau looks for the original patch in older sources
<apol> agateau: (my nick is APOL not APOI xD)
<agateau> apoi: oups :)
<agateau> apol: ah damn!
<apol> damn?
<agateau> apol: I messed up again, that's why
<apol> ok
<apol> well I think i prefer that to not understanding anything :P
<agateau> apol: it's starting to make more sense
<agateau> apol: the patch is actually complete
<agateau> apol: what happens is the area switcher widget is associated with the switcherAction
<agateau> apol: see line 22 of the kdevplatform patch
<agateau> apol: the kdevelop patch just adds this action to the toolbar, effectively moving the area switcher from the menubar row to the toolbar
<apol> now it's longer O.o
<agateau> apol: I still don't know why I changed stuff in mainwindow_p.h
<agateau> apol: what do you mean?
<agateau> apol: the toolbar is longer?
<apol> the patch, i reloaded and it appeared completely
<agateau> oh
<agateau> must be a conspiration from the qtcreator devs ;)
<apol> it always is xD
<apol> agateau: ok, can you put it on rb? like this we can just approve it and get it in
<agateau> apol: yup, will do
<debfx> less distro patches, yay :)
<debfx> now we just need to get rid of the 56 patches we ship in the qt4 package :/
<BluesKaj> hey all
<shadeslayer> heh
<agateau> apol: hey, I am refreshing the kdevelop patch right now, and I noticed something weird: if I select "Project > Open / Import Project..." I can't select CMakeLists.txt files anymore. Am I missing something?
<apol> agateau: maybe you don't have the cmake plugin set up?
<apol> you should be able to (I can)
<agateau> apol: could be. Is it in a separate repo?
<apol> agateau: it's in KDevelop
<agateau> apol: mmm, kbuildsycoca4 for the win!
<apol> :D
<agateau> debfx: apol: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/105116/ and https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/105117/
<apol> agateau: what happens if the user changes the native menu bar thing while using kdevelop?
<agateau> apol: the internet reboots
<agateau> apol: more seriously, the change is ignored
<agateau> apol: I don't think there is a way to detect it
<apol> ok
<apol> :P
<apol> agateau: i'm already using this patch in kubuntu, right?
<agateau> apol: right
<agateau> apol: or rather the more complex version which changed tabBar to tabBar()
<apol> agateau: do you have a screenshot of it without the menu? :P
<agateau> apol: hold on
 * apol thinks that reviewboards without screenshots are too limited :D
<agateau> apol: it's not exactly pretty: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/05/31/plasma-desktopLv2068.png
<apol> do you use it?
<agateau> apol: I used to when I was using appmenu, but I don't use appmenu anymore
<agateau> apol: actually I forgot to undo one of my button changes, so it looks like that: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/05/31/plasma-desktopfA2068.png
<agateau> apol: Shortening "Build Selection" to "Build" and "Commit Current Project" to "Commit" helps a bit
<apol> yep
<apol> well
<apol> i'll set the ship it
<agateau> \o/
<apol> if you want to shorten those, feel free to open another rb :D
<agateau> heh
<apol> wait
<apol> agateau: why did you add the action from the runcontroller? it should be done fron the UiController
<apol> :P
<agateau> damn
 * agateau looks atUiController
<agateau> apol: RunController is where all actions are created, isn't it?
<apol> agateau: the runcontroller holds teh running code (as in execute or debug your application)
<apol> just like projectcontroller for project stuff and documentationcontroller for docs
<agateau> ok
<apol> agateau: you can see projectcontroller.cpp:480 how it has another setupActions
<agateau> apol: ok, so I should create a UiController::setupActions() method?
<apol> agateau: yes
<agateau> apol: ok, updating the patch
<apol> thanks aurelien :)
<agateau> apol: updated
<apol> agateau: ship it
<agateau> apol: final word? :)
<apol> agateau: it's been a pleasure xD
<agateau> apol: while we are at it, what do you think of that old one? https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/101506/
<agateau> adymo said it's useless, but I think it would still make sense
<apol> hm
<apol> agateau: it says he fixed it in a different way
<apol> *it/adymo
<agateau> apol: as of today, it's not fixed here :/
<apol> well, here i don't see the button
<apol> so it looks fine
<agateau> mmm
<agateau> maybe I was not explicit enough
<agateau> the patch is not about seeing the button frame
<agateau> it's about having the button frame (visible or not) stuck to the border
<agateau> so that you can throw your mouse to the screen edge and click the button
<apol> ahhhh
<agateau> I used plastique on the screenshot to demonstrate the margin change
<apol> agateau: does the patch still work?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: have you tried using the --loginhelper option in kvkbd with KDM?
<agateau> apol: It applies, I think it should work, it's just a one-liner
<shadeslayer> rbelem: I tried adding this : kvkbd --loginhelper in /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup and it starts for one second
<shadeslayer> and then vanishes
<agateau> apol: see, I shouldn't have added a screenshot, then you and adimo would have read the description ;)
<apol> agateau: at some point dymo said he'd remove the ideal layout
<apol> agateau: yeah, the first time i saw, i thought it was about the tooltip xD
<agateau> apol: ideal is the system which creates the buttons around the main window?
<apol> yes, I think so
<apol> agateau: let me try the patch
<jtechidna|work> rbelem: btw, qtmobility is fully merged and merry now :)
<rbelem> jtechidna|work, thanks :-D
<rbelem> shadeslayer, hum... i was thinking about using maliit with lightdm
<rbelem> lightdm-kde
<jtechidna|work> rbelem: except, it needs a bit of work on the symbols files for the arm archs
<jtechidna|work> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmobility/1.2.0-3ubuntu2/+build/3537608/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armel.qtmobility_1.2.0-3ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jtechidna|work> GCC 4.7 made it stop exporting some symbols that really didn't belong to qtmobility in the first place
<jtechidna|work> so the symbol files will need updating by somebody with access to an arm box
<rbelem> jtechidna|work, i have one
<rbelem> jtechidna|work, i can do that
<jtechidna|work> great :)
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> jtechidna|work, but i dont know how to update the symbols file
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> jtechidna|work, how do i do that?
<jtechidna|work> so
<ScottK> bulldog98: I didn't change that.  It was in the original announcement, but I'll fix it.
<jtechidna|work> the symbols files keep track of what c++ symbols the library ships
<jtechidna|work> whenever a symbol is removed, it triggers a build failure
<jtechidna|work> usually this means that a library broke ABI when it shouldn't
<jtechidna|work> but in this case a symbol has been removed that wasn't part of the library at all, but was showing up because the library was linked to the library that had the symbol
<jtechidna|work> this is the relevant bit of the build log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016348/
<jtechidna|work> to fix that, you would just remove line 9 entirely
<jtechidna|work> (but don't add line 10)
<jtechidna|work> then you'd have to continue the package build to make sure that there aren't any more like that
<rbelem> nice! :-)
<rbelem> thanks jtechidna|work 
<jtechidna|work> yw
<ScottK> agateau: If you're updating kdevelop, we need to merge from Debian too.  They just updated all their kdevelop related packages and suggested we update from that.
<agateau> ScottK: I am upstreaming appmenu patches
<agateau> rather, I just upstreamed
<ScottK> agateau: OK.  I thought you were updating our packages too.
<apol> agateau: ship it :D
<agateau> apol: thanks!
<agateau> wondering what happens when one closes a discard reviewrequest through the git commit hook
<apol> agateau: internet will reboot probably, then we won't know if it was appmenu
<agateau> apol: that's the only possible outcome indeed :)
<agateau> interestingly, the margin fix does not work for the bottom row :/
<apol> s/interestingly/sadly/
<kubotu> apol: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apol> wow man! here in kubuntu you're all over the place :P
<agateau> apol: you do know kubotu is a bot, right?
<jtechidna|work> it has many interesting pulgins
<jtechidna|work> s/pulgins/plugins
<jtechidna|work> ...
 * jtechidna|work slaps kubotu 
<apol> :P
<apol> yes i know
<apol> but still :P
<vorian> whats up kubuntu peeps!  are we changin names still?
<BluesKaj> vorian, which names ?
<vorian> i cant recall
<Ezim> BluesKaj, I think he is meaning after canonical and the fetuare of kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Ezim, yes , but which names are in the running ? :)
<Ezim> BluesKaj, no, I know about. :)
 * Ezim hopes kubuntu goes rolling release and straight debian... dreaming away :)
<vorian> it was one Mamarok came up with
 * vorian leaves
<BluesKaj> oh they'll probly come up with some lame name  ..
<maco> when sabdfl was told about the name changing plan he went WHAT
<BluesKaj> can't be any worse than obscure animals
<maco> and then asked for an email explaining who was asked at canonical about the trademark stuff, because he was completely unaware that the legal department had said no
<maco> so it looks like the name is not changing, because sabdfl can override other canonical decisions
<vorian> canfigures
<vorian> well id hope so
<BluesKaj> bbl
<vorian> i still wonder if all this effort put into a kde based os may not be better served or another distro, since its obvious now we are the blue haired stepchildren
<vorian> its alway been obvious
<ScottK2> vorian: I think it's a fair trade.  We've always gotten less Canonical support, but we also have a lot more community control than Ubuntu.
<ulysses> jtechidna|work: will be more point release of Muon 1.3.x?
<jtechidna|work> ulysses: yes
<jtechidna|work> I'm planning on one this weekend
<ulysses> I found a typo in the Hungarian translation, now I look for it to fix
<jtechidna|work> ulysses: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde4/hu/messages/extragear-sysadmin/
<jtechidna|work> wait, that's the unstable translations
<ulysses> I found it in the stable bracn
<jtechidna|work> k, cool
<ulysses> it doesn't exist in trunk, only this:
<ulysses> #~ msgctxt "Category"
<ulysses> #~ msgid "File Sharing"
<ulysses> fix committed into the stable branch
<jtechidna|work> thanks
<nixternal> i think you all were sniffing bath salts about 20 hours ago with your fairy tales
<shadeslayer> Pici: ^ Lolwot
<shadeslayer> he shouldn't be here? 0.o
<Pici> no.
<Pici> see pm
<ejat> hi .. is there any amarok 2.6.1 ppa ? 
<shadeslayer> ejat: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok < Doesn't look like it
<shadeslayer> ( That page also lists all amarok source packages in PPA's, and all of them look older than 2.5.0
<shadeslayer> )
<shadeslayer> ejat: plus, you know, it was released just 2 days ago, and someone will get to it evetually
<shadeslayer> oh, make that 20 hours ago ( According to email time stamps )
 * shadeslayer is wondering why Amarok looks all orange in those screenshots 
<ejat> shadeslayer: yeah .. im just asking ... wondering if someone already start doing the package in their ppa :)
<shadeslayer> doubt it :P
<shadeslayer> kind of understaffed at the moment
<ejat> ouch ... 
<ejat> maybe can gain/recruit or attract new staff :) 
<shadeslayer> Just another week to go for my exams to finish, then I'll have all the time in the world ^_^
<ejat> shadeslayer: owh no wonder .. 
<Ezim> shadeslayer, my ended today :)...
<shadeslayer> lucky you
<shadeslayer> I have 2 more to go and I absolutely don't want to study
<Ezim> shadeslayer, sorry.. not exame... only this semester :P
<shadeslayer> Ezim: Ah, this is my last semester :P
<Ezim> shadeslayer, good then you can bring goddies to kubuntu... make it rolling release with 12.10 (joking kind of )
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> I did manage to start Active on my tablet today
<shadeslayer> so not being *completely* worthless
<Ezim> :)
<shadeslayer> oh god, I love notes.kde.org, that stupid wiki makes me want to cry
<Ezim> I think kubuntu will be bigger among linux user if they stop be canonical step child... people se kubuntu that way I feel :(
<shadeslayer> dunno, I never felt that way
<shadeslayer> then again, my opinion is biased
<Ezim> shadeslayer, thats because we are kde-lovers
<Ezim> shadeslayer, maybe direct based on debian and going our own way would be good for kubuntu-community
<Ezim> it would be easier I think to manage the distro
<shadeslayer> nah
<shadeslayer> jtechidna|work: have you played Planet Forge yet?
<jtechidna|work> nope
<shadeslayer> okay, me neither, looks cool, isn't available for Mac or Linux, so can't play
<shadeslayer> doesn't work under wine as well
<ulysses> jtechidna|work: the policy file in libqapt needs a change to allow the translation of the actions
<ulysses> https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/repository/revisions/master/entry/src/worker/org.kubuntu.qaptworker.policy
<jtechidna|work> what change is that?
<ulysses> e.g. <description gettext-domain="qapt">Update software sources</description>
<ulysses> just like jockey or aptdaemon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016649/
<jtechidna|work> so Messages.sh is already generating proper templates, but I need to mark which template to use in each of the descriptions?
<ulysses> I don't know if Messages.sh extracts these, there are more step to fix this, even the package must be changed
<ulysses> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/913591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913591 in Ubuntu Translations "Gparted needs to use dh_translations" [Medium,Fix released]
<jtechidna|work> it would be different if the translations were in a .mo file that muon ships for the translations
<jtechidna|work> iirc gnome ships all their .desktop and similar files in the .desktop files themselves
<jtechidna|work> so if the messages are actually getting into the .pot's, after the gettext-domain change to the policy file things should be good
<jtechidna|work> but it looks like it's not doing that yet
<ulysses> it does not
<jussi> are council nominations really still open? 
<ulysses> jtechidna|work: if you commit it today or tomorrow, it will appear next day in the .pot, translators do it fast, and scripty merge it back, but it needs at least 3 days
<ScottK> jussi: Ask apachelogger.
<apachelogger> nomination period ends saturday next week
<ScottK> Anyone want to be the Kubuntu dude at the release team meeting tomorrow?
<ScottK> With jr still missing, I've been doing it and I don't know if I'll be available.
<apachelogger> also I only see three nominations thus far, that is a bit boring :P
 * ScottK is all for boring.
<jussi> Im still figuring out if I can commit the time. Out of curiousity, how much time do you peoples who are on there estimate it takes at the moment? 
<jtechidna|work> not much at all
<ScottK> Here's what I told about what we've been up to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2012-May/001280.html
<jussi> jtechidna|work: could you quantify "not much" a little?
<jtechidna|work> jussi: well, just time to answer a few more infrequent emails, and attending all the normal kubuntu meetings regularly
<ScottK> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<jussi> jtechidna|work: and do you forsee that changing at all in the future, with the current changes in our structure?
<ScottK> 4.4.80 is back on.
<ScottK> Need to get to work ...
<jtechidna|work> jussi: primarily the whole "Canonical not sponsoring Kubuntu developers" has just caused a few more mails to be sent out that a council member would reply to :P
<jtechidna|work> I think Riddell also drafted up some publications on behalf of the council and passed it around to see if it reflected the council's thoughts on the matter
<ScottK> I expect it's likely to be somewhat more than in the past, but not radically so.
<apachelogger> jtechidna|work: the secret is to wait a day or two and then just +1 on somene elses mail :P
<jtechidna|work> :P
 * apachelogger is showing off his mighty knowledge
<jussi> btw, I think one thing we could work on a bit is kubuntu's dualhead issues - you know, plasma crashing lots when you unplug the project, things not coming back to single head after removing the plug etc
<ScottK> jussi: It's been a year or two since I've seen that.
<ScottK> Also --> Upstream.
<jussi> ScottK: sadly its still happening regularly for me :/
<jussi> oh really? not our thing... :/
<ScottK> What type of video?
<jussi> hrm? 
<ScottK> (Intel, nVidia, ATI?)
<jussi> ahh intel
<ScottK> The big question is, is it driver bugs or KDE bugs.
<ScottK> Hmmm.  Mine's Intel too.
<jussi> I have it on 2 machines
<jussi> One is a mobile 4 series (dell xt2, with capacitive touch, not sure if that affects it)
<ScottK> afiestas is probably the man for that kind of problem.
<ScottK> He keeps wanting to improve the multi-head experience anyway.
<jussi> the other is this HP with 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=2&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 2 | Source imported
 * apachelogger thinks we should have gsoced that
<afiestas> jussi: all that should be fixed
<afiestas> not perfectly and elegantly fixed, but fixed
<afiestas> you should not lose any window when removing a monitor
<afiestas> and plasma shouldn't crash, I'm a super heavy user of dualhead, 0 crashes for me
<jussi> afiestas: Ive had it many times, nex time Ill submit a crash report and ping you
<afiestas> don't want to sound crash, but you should had to report it first time
<afiestas> what if now you can't reproduce it anymore? :/
<jussi> afiestas: its always been in unfortunate places where I dont have time to get a bug reported - ie. meetings :/ I will go reproduce and report it though
<afiestas> thanks
<jussi> afiestas: one of the issues is if there is no crash, the other "screen" still stays "attached" and is the primary screen, so I dont have panels or anything
<jussi> then when I start system settings and attempt to adjust it back to one, it crashes
<afiestas> right now removing the wire doesn't mean "unpluggin it" software-wise
<jussi> oh, well there is one thign we need to fix then.
<afiestas> I'm working on a new screen management, hope to finish it soonish
<Ezim> afiestas, for kubuntu?
<afiestas> Ezim: for KDE, kububntu will use it ofc
<afiestas> kubuntu is usually early adopter of all my software though :p
<Ezim> afiestas, any info about it?
<Darkwing> rbelem: ping
<Darkwing> afiestas: greetings.
<afiestas> Darkwing: HEY
<afiestas> *Ä¥ey
<afiestas> Ezim: had to restart, di dyou get the url?
<Darkwing> afiestas: What you working on?
<Darkwing> no URL.
<Ezim> no url
<afiestas> okz
<afiestas> 1 sec I fetch it agian
<ScottK> Who's working on 4.4.80?
<ScottK> Can we get it in by Monday?
<afiestas> Ezim: Darkwing http://community.kde.org/Solid/Projects/DisplayManagement/Design
<Ezim> thx
<Ezim> afiestas, will it work great with opensource nvidia driver also? even if the closed one works good for me.
<Darkwing> Oh nice.
<Darkwing> anyone used a working akonadi google resource?
<yofel> ScottK: doesn't seem to be anybody right now. And I seriously doubt it's done by monday.
<ScottK> Darkwing: Yes.
<yofel> I'm back home saturday evening, then I'll do more again
<ScottK> yofel: Urgh.
<ScottK> It'd be nice to have it for Alpha 1.
<Darkwing> ScottK: What all does it sync?
<ScottK> Darkwing: contacts and calendar.
<yofel> todo's too, but I haven't tested that much
<Ezim> afiestas, that looks lot like the current screen manager. am I wrong?
<afiestas> Ezim: it should since nvidia now does XRandR as well
<afiestas> it is waaaay different
<ScottK> Major increase in automagicness.
<Ezim> afiestas, okey I can not see the difference.. sorry :(
<afiestas> have you read it? :s
<Ezim> afiestas, will do it... only looked on the pics first
<Ezim> afiestas, really interresting reading. thx alot and I hope you will finish it someday.
<yofel> I've updated the pad with the list of tars that need to be re-uploaded
<afiestas> Ezim: I hope it too xD
<yofel> just remove the comment once it's done
 * yofel will try to do some of that now
<Ezim> afiestas, do you work for special-company or is this stuff what you do in your spare time?
<afiestas> both
<afiestas> this concrete work I do on my spare time
<Darkwing> Wow, we are a full version behind owncloud...
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: fwiw I investigated importing chrome bookmarks into KDE
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: I figured out the bookmarks.
<shadeslayer> oh? How?
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: I was looking for for passwords.
<Darkwing> In chrome... about:bookmarks export as HTML
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: how did you import Chrome's bookmarks though?
<shadeslayer> ah
<Darkwing> Then in rekonq import firefox bookmarks and pick the HTML file.
<shadeslayer> righto
<Ezim> afiestas, thx for the info. for blue system?
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: I can just implement this in KDE though
<Darkwing> That would be epic. 
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: like, copy the export to HTML code from google chrome into keditbookmarks and then use the standard HTML importer
<Darkwing> Actually, if we could figure out how google handles the api for inporting all the info in the first place THAT would be awesome.
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: google docs
<shadeslayer> :D
<Darkwing> Yeah... But, I'm looking at the passwords.
<shadeslayer> i.e. it simply uses REST calls to Google Drive
<shadeslayer> ah passwords, no idea
<Darkwing> all chromium/chrome passwords are synced with google.
<shadeslayer> Everything is saved in ~/.config/google-chrome/Default/
<shadeslayer> there's a sql db in there
<Darkwing> Yeah, I figured that out.
<shadeslayer> under Sync Data
<shadeslayer> :P
<Darkwing> But, the passwords are hashed and it wouldn't display correctly.
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: the problem will be unencrypting the data
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> we don't know what kind of encryption google does :)
<Darkwing> This is why I'm going to do some digging and see if the API that is used in chromium is open or not.
<Darkwing> with Google, it's a flip of a coin if it's open or not.
<shadeslayer> should be
<shadeslayer> chromium has sync as well
<Darkwing> Right.
<Darkwing> So, it would just be a matter of finding it.
<shadeslayer> the code is just horribly bloated :P
<Darkwing> If we didn't add it as default into rekonq, at least an addon/plugin.
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: *cough* https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/104673/ *cough*
<Darkwing> That's half. :D
<shadeslayer> half?
<shadeslayer> the other half being getting it packaged and released?
<Darkwing> well, that takes care of bookmarks.
<shadeslayer> ah
<Darkwing> and that is really awesome. But, the passwords is another beast.
<shadeslayer> you want passwords as well
<Darkwing> I've been using chrome since it was first released. :D
<shadeslayer> Pretty sure that's impossible without knowing the encryption scheme
<shadeslayer> same
<shadeslayer> I think I've been using it since version 5-6 ... don't remember the exact revision
<Darkwing> I don't want to use it, I would LOVE to use rekonq but, I don't want to have to redo all my passwords.
<shadeslayer> exact same problem
<Darkwing> I was a beta tester a few years ago.
<shadeslayer> -> Canary channel
<Darkwing> I got the bookmarks in. Having an active sync would be EPIC
<shadeslayer> Version 20.0.1132.11 dev :P
<Darkwing> and getting the passwords woudl be wonderful.
<Darkwing> I just did a fresh install this morning on my laptop.
<shadeslayer> it would be, but then again, encryption et all
<shadeslayer> interesting thing here is that my bookmarks are not encrypted
<shadeslayer> even though I told chrome to encrypt them
<Darkwing> Yeah... too bad they didn't use MD5 with the google account pass being the key.
<shadeslayer> ok, I've gtg
<shadeslayer> cya
<Darkwing> cya mate.
<apachelogger> where is Quintasan the ol landlubbber?
 * Darkwing shakes a fist at google
<claydoh> anyone knbow whom to poke about releasing #kubuntuforums so us forum folks can make use of it? It currently redirects to #kubuntu
<apachelogger> jussi I presume?
<Darkwing> Yeah, I would poke jussi
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 414 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) refresh symbol files and update python3-support-bytecode.patch for new tarball
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<claydoh> apachelogger:  and Darkwing thank you!
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-01
<JontheEchidna> "So the official Oracle implementation of Java is new, now?"
<JontheEchidna> "No, it's not new, it's ImplementationFactory.getInstance()"
<rbelem> Darkwing, pong
<Darkwing> rbelem: you get anything working?
<apachelogger> "Don't forget the firmwares for Wifi, DVB-TV and so.."
<apachelogger> I don't even get that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nice one :P
<Riddell> hi all
<Tm_T> Riddell: hello (:
<Tm_T> Riddell: how was the time off? (:
<Riddell> I'd like to say relaxing but being me I was doing other useful community activities :)
<Tm_T> sounds familiar
<afiestas> hey, anybody knows if fuse module is loaded on Kubuntu 12.04 ?
<apachelogger> isn't that on-demand loaded?
<apachelogger> i.e. if you load something using fuse the kernel mod is loaded
<afiestas> apachelogger: if the user is in the correct group, yes
<Riddell> afiestas: packages can add users to groups if needed I think
<afiestas> installing an new Kubuntu oina virtualbox to be 100% sure it works
<afiestas> The only kubuntu isntall I have is a highly modified one, it works tehre
<afiestas> but maybe I added the user to fuse group time ago
<Riddell> ubuntu installs gvfs-fuse which might have something to do with it
<apachelogger> afiestas: should be working otherwise ntfs would not be working
<apachelogger> afiestas: ntfs-3g is based on fuse
<afiestas> not really, ntfs-3g is mounted by udev
<afiestas> udev doesn't run as your user but as root
<afiestas> the question is, Is a normal user able to mount fuse file systems by default on Kubuntu?
<afiestas> I need that to do some magic starbuck1 ask me for :p
<apachelogger> ah right
<apachelogger> afiestas: terribly unlikely that a normal user can insert modules though
<Riddell> there is a fuse group on my system, my user isn't in it
<afiestas> it is weird, in Ubuntu my user isn-t in fuse group either
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017688/
<afiestas> maybe ubuntu is doing the trick on someplace else
<afiestas> GNOME uses it, there is a way
<afiestas> :p
<apachelogger> afiestas: well, gvfs might have to do with it
<apachelogger> afiestas: well yes, if you polkit your way to a service that runs as a fuse user
<afiestas> then I will polkit too
<apachelogger> which generally speaking seems like the safer choice
<apachelogger> afiestas: gvfs-fuse
<apachelogger> exactly what I said :P
<apachelogger> fuse mounts are run in a fusefied user and accessed via dbs
<apachelogger> *dbus
<afiestas> I know how gvfs works, question is still: How Ubuntu gvfs mounts gvfs-fuse ?
<afiestas> via polkit? user?
<Riddell> I guess you'd need to look at gvfs-fuse-daemon source to find that out
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<afiestas> apachelogger: Riddellit works well out of the box
<afiestas> just installed a new kubuntu, apt-get install fusesmb and use it
<Riddell> cool
<isemenov> Riddell: ping
<isemenov> sorry for the delay, had to answer a phone call
<Riddell> hi isemenov 
<Riddell> isemenov: so what had we done already?
<isemenov> so, if I recall correctly, a month ago we arranged to let me ping oyu when I would have time, and you'd take me through the process in a ubuntu vm
<isemenov> nothing yet - I was busy with studies back then :)
<Riddell> isemenov: remind me what you're working on that'll need packaged?
<isemenov> kde-baseapps
<isemenov> and in particular plasma-widget-folderview
<Riddell> isemenov: let me set up a machine we can work on
<isemenov> ok
<Riddell> it'll take a few minutes
<Riddell> isemenov: do you have some way of taking notes?
<isemenov> well yes, of course
<Riddell> isemenov: do you have a launchpad id?
<isemenov> Riddell: yes, though I need to recall it, just sec
<seaLne> does anyone happen to know all the places akonadi hides config? deleting ~/.local/share/akonadi and stuff in ~/.kde/share/apps didn't seem to get rid of it all. i'm trying to start from fresh in the hope of it not crashing after a second
<Riddell> seaLne: ~/.cache will have some?
<seaLne> dosen't seem to
<Riddell> isemenov: ~ragnarokk91
<Riddell> seaLne: ~/.config ?
<Riddell> isemenov: ssh ec2-107-22-50-100.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> run byobu
<seaLne> Riddell: ah .config has stuff
<isemenov> Riddell: ok, thank you for the reminder
<Riddell> isemenov: tell me when you've logged in
<isemenov> Riddell: permission denied publickey
<Riddell> isemenov: I added this key https://launchpad.net/~ragnarokk91/+sshkeys
<isemenov> Riddell: my id_rsa.pub is identical
<Riddell> sigh
<isemenov> though I have done an os reinstall, but then copied the ~/.ssh folder over
<Riddell> isemenov: what does ssh -c  say when you log in?
<Riddell> ssh -v  rather
<isemenov> it first sas signature correct
<isemenov> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/491210/
<Riddell> isemenov: try now, does it ask for a password?
<isemenov> Riddell: no
<isemenov> Riddell: I've re-uploaded the key to launchpad
<Riddell> isemenov: ssh ubuntu@ec2-107-22-50-100.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<isemenov> Riddell: works now!
<isemenov> ok, now I will run byobu
<Riddell> isemenov: groovy, you're in
<Riddell> isemenov: so, what do you want to know?
<Riddell> we can look at how to get the existing packaging
<isemenov> Riddell: nice :) was the error on your side or my side?
<Riddell> isemenov: user needed to be "ubuntu"
<Riddell> we can look at how to build a package
<isemenov> Riddell: my goal at the moment is to take an existing package, patch it, and re-package
<Riddell> isemenov: we store our packaging in bzr so I guess checking that out is the first step
<Riddell> bzr co lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps I think
<Riddell> actually that might not work
<Riddell> isemenov: but type that in see what it does
<isemenov> Riddell: denied publickey again
<isemenov> if that command was intended to be ran in byobu
<Riddell> yeah I haven't uploaded my ssh keys onto this machine (so you don't steal them!)
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> try  bzr branch instead of co
<apachelogger> afiestas: fusesmb also does the same only without dbus :)
<isemenov> Riddell: same thing
 * apachelogger did not remember there was a fusesmb actually ^^
<afiestas> apachelogger: ?
<isemenov> Riddell: be back in 5 min ok? another phone call here. should be the last one
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> isemenov: I've used http instead of ssh for the checkout, on your machine you probably want to set it up with ssh to launchpad working so you can push branches and changes
<apachelogger> afiestas: fuse from user without fuse access
<afiestas> without fuse access?
 * Riddell lunches
<isemenov_away> Riddell: let me apologise for the dealy, now I'm finally back
<isemenov_away> >on your machine you probably want to set it up with ssh to launchpad working
<isemenov_away> do you mean that packagers do use their own machines for packaging? are you using this cloud machine just ot be able to show me the process interactively?
<Riddell> you can use whatever machine you want
<isemenov_away> ok
<Riddell> but it'll need ssh if you want to push the packaging branch to bzr (as we do in kubuntu packaging)
<Riddell> and it'll need gpg if you want to sign the package needed before upload to ubuntu or a launchpad PPA
<Riddell> this machine is so I can show you interactively, but I also use cloud machines quite a bit for packaging
<Riddell> isemenov_away: have you seen what we branched from bzr ?
<isemenov_away> yes
<Riddell> isemenov_away: seen the patches directory?
<Riddell> that's where patches go, they're managed by a tool called quilt so you can add new ones and apply and unapply them without getting too confused
<Riddell> although quilt is another tool to learn
<isemenov_away> ok
<Riddell> isemenov_away: is that kubuntu_folderwidget_drawing.diff one a patch you're familiar with?
<Riddell> "  * Add kubuntu_26_folderwidget_drawing.diff from upstream, fix
<Riddell>     rendering of box on folderwidget
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> says the changelog
<Riddell> isemenov_away: one of yours?
<isemenov_away> Riddell: yes, seen it , should be mine
<Riddell> groovy
<isemenov_away> that one goes with qt 4.8.1 patched
<isemenov_away> look in qt-x11 4.8.1 patches, should be there
<isemenov_away> something with.. let's see.. qt-dnd-x11.cpp or similar
<Riddell> kubuntu_33_shaped_drag.diff looks like it
<Riddell>   * Add kubuntu_33_shaped_drag.diff fixes LP: #987855
<Riddell>     "problem in Qt dragging when all of the window target has been
<Riddell>      shaped out for input"
<Riddell> isemenov_away: want to remove that patch as a first packaging task?
<isemenov_away> Riddell: doesn;t quite look like it
<isemenov_away> it is about using ARGB for the drag pixmap
<Riddell> isemenov_away: so not this one? http://paste.kde.org/491228/
<isemenov_away> Riddell: no, definitely not
<Riddell> isemenov_away: this one? http://paste.kde.org/491240/
<isemenov_away> Riddell: yep
<Riddell>   * Add kubuntu_30_translucent_drag_pixmap.diff
<Riddell>    - use a translucent drag pixmap if compositing is active
<Riddell> isemenov_away: ok so we can remove the patch from the kubuntu packaging
<Riddell> cd into kde-baseapps
<Riddell> remove the file
<isemenov_away> uhm why remove it?
<Riddell> isemenov_away: because we don't need it any more
<isemenov_away> it's nt accepted in qt 4 yet
<isemenov_away> or is it?
<Riddell> remove the kde-baseapps one
<isemenov_away> ok
<Riddell> since we have the qt one
<isemenov_away> ahh gotcha
<isemenov_away> or no wait
<isemenov_away> the one in kde-baseapps is complemantary
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> not to be removed then
<isemenov_away> it enables the halos
<Riddell> isemenov_away: let's do some kde-baseapps changes then
<isemenov_away> ok
<Riddell> isemenov_away: what kde-baseapps source do you want to use?
<Riddell> this machine has kdelibs 4.8 so I don't know if 4.9 beta will work with it
<isemenov_away> Riddell: well there are no unofficial patches for folderview yet, except.. there is one debug patch
<isemenov_away> that's for some people xperiencing a particular bug, which I don't have
<Riddell> isemenov_away: let's just play around
<Riddell> isemenov_away: get the kde-baseapps source with  apt-get source kde-baseapps
<isemenov_away> Riddell: is that root?
<Riddell> I don't understand your question
<Riddell> you just downloaded the kde-baseapps source and packaging from ubuntu 12.04
<Riddell> ls  will reveal what's there
<isemenov_away> noo, I mean, how do we run apt, is the user root?
<Riddell> apt-get source  just downloads to current directory
<Riddell> so no need for root
<Riddell> apt-get install  will need root
<isemenov_away> ok, I see
<isemenov_away> Riddell: I'll give you the patch in a sec
<Riddell> don't give it to me, add it yourself!
<Riddell> look around the you just downloaded and I'll help you add it
<isemenov_away> oh sure, I mean, it will be ready in a sec
<isemenov_away> ok
<isemenov_away> Riddell: ok, there it is
<Riddell> isemenov_away: now we need to copy that packaging to the source we downloaded and hope it still works (the packaging is intended for 4.8.80 while the source is 4.8.0)
<Riddell> isemenov_away: from the home dir go into kde-baseapps-4.8.3
<Riddell> isemenov_away: that apt-get source downloads it and applies the current packaging and patches
<Riddell> so remove those old patches with   quilt pop -a
<isemenov_away> Riddell: why aren't they required any more?
<isemenov_away> ok, done
<Riddell> isemenov_away: because we want to remove the old packaging downloaded with the 4.8.3 source and replace it with the newer packaging we got out of bzr
<Riddell> this might break as I say since they're intended for different kde-baseapps versions
<Riddell> remove the debian/ directory
<isemenov_away> done
<Riddell> isemenov_away: and copy in the one from bzr in ~/kde-baseapps
<Riddell> isemenov_away: see if the patches apply with   quilt push -a
<isemenov_away> ok
<isemenov_away> one failed
<Riddell> damn they don't
<Riddell> ok scrap this idea
<Riddell> isemenov_away: start again
<Riddell> apt-get source kde-baseapps
<isemenov_away> ok
<Riddell> isemenov_away: inside there add your patch again in debian/patches
<isemenov_away> done
<Riddell> isemenov_away: add the filename to debian/patches/series
<Riddell> isemenov_away: on a separate line
<Riddell> you missed the new line
<Riddell> no no
<Riddell> isemenov_away: in debian/patches/series
<Riddell> isemenov_away: cd kde-baseapps-4.8.3
<Riddell> isemenov_away: vi debian/patches/series
<isemenov_away> Riddell: done I think
<isemenov_away> I've messed up the name first, then got it correct
<Riddell> ok sorted
<Riddell> isemenov_away: now to see if it applies
<Riddell> quilt push
<isemenov_away> ok
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> isemenov_away: now add a changelog entry
<Riddell> dch -i
<Riddell> and put in a human readable line to say added folderview-debug-scrollbar.diff to do foo
<isemenov_away> just sec need to re-check the patch
<isemenov_away> the descrition must be wrong.. let's see
<isemenov_away> ok it's fine
<isemenov_away> now ets' add a description
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> isemenov_away: mind and include the patch filename so we can grep for it later
<isemenov_away> Riddell: oh its not vim.. how do I quit this dch?
<Riddell> emacs :)
<isemenov_away> ..
<Riddell> just edit  debian/changelog manually now
<isemenov_away> combo is?
<Riddell> I quit it
<isemenov_away> yes, how? 
<Riddell> control-x control-c
<isemenov_away> ok
<Riddell> isemenov_away: nah quit that
<Riddell> control-x control-c
<Riddell> the template has already been added
<Riddell> so just edit it manually with vi or whatever you prefer
<isemenov_away> template.. whaere's that
<Riddell> isemenov_away: debian/changelog
<Riddell> that's the file we're editing
<Riddell> dch -i just adds a handy template to the top of it
<isemenov_away> ok
<Riddell> add the filename
<Riddell> fix the name and e-mail
<Riddell> change the version number to 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu0.1isemenov1
<isemenov_away> ok
<Riddell> and change the distro release back to precise from quantal
<Riddell> groovy
<isemenov_away> Riddell: ok, added
<Riddell> save that
<isemenov_away> how do I save the file?
<Riddell> umm dunno, I don't use vi
<isemenov_away> ah it's vim? ok thank you :)
<isemenov_away> did you change it to vim for me?
<Riddell> no you did
<Riddell> you ran  vi debian/changelog
<isemenov_away> oh.. sorry.. I'm a bit tired yoday, lagging a bit
<isemenov_away> right I did that myself
<Riddell> so now you are usually best advised to run a test compile
<Riddell> make sure it all still works and makes .deb binary packages
<Riddell> that'll take some time to compile I guess
<Riddell> but not so long now that kdebase is split up
<Riddell> debuild   is the command to start it
<Riddell> and it'll probably complain about some missing build dependencies
<isemenov_away> Riddell: see the error in the shell
<Riddell> isemenov: yeah it's saying it needs a bunch of other packages to get it compiles
<Riddell> there's a handy command that should help
<Riddell> sudo /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends
<Riddell> "Unmet build dependencies:" is the main line of interest there
<isemenov> oh right
<isemenov> just sec
<Riddell> isemenov: groovy
<Riddell> try a  debuild  again
<Riddell> isemenov: that'll probably take a while, this is a cheap ec2 machine so not very fast
<Riddell> isemenov: when it's done we need to check for new files (does your patch add any?) and that it still installs
<isemenov> Riddell: nice, I need some 15 min to have lunch
<Riddell> eat well
<isemenov> Riddell: it dos not add new installation files, though when plasma-deskoi runs, it will create a file in ~/.kde.share
<isemenov> ty :)
<Riddell> isemenov_away: it's done compiling, now it needs to build the .deb binary packages which also takes a few minutes
<isemenov_away> Riddell: nice
<isemenov_away> are those messages errors or warnings?
<Riddell> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: Can't extract name and version from library name `libkdeinit4_kfmclient.so'
<Riddell> just warnings
<Riddell> it is trying to get the binary symbols out of libraries which can be used for binary compatibility changes
<Riddell> but that doesn't matter for kdeinit stubs
<Riddell> shouldn't be long now
<Riddell> isemenov: awooga
<Riddell> that succeeded, it's just saying it can't do the digital signature because it doesn't have your gpg key
<isemenov> Riddell: just sec, I'll be back
<Riddell> isemenov: so to summarise so far, we downloaded the source package from precise
<Riddell> we added a patch and used quilt to apply it
<Riddell> we added a changelog entry to debian/changelog
<Riddell> and built the package
<Riddell> we should now have lots of .deb binary packages in ~
<isemenov> Riddell: o I'm back
<Riddell> isemenov: you can look into a .deb binary package with lesspipe
<isemenov> so, this has all been done with your pre-setup machine
<isemenov> nice
<Riddell> it's just an ubuntu box like any other running 12.04 (precise)
<Riddell> it's compiled against kdelibs from 12.04 so those package will only install with 12.04
<Riddell> isemenov: cd debian  so we can take a look around
<isemenov> Riddell: so we dont need chroot or anything like that?
<isemenov> the guide I've seen at the ubunti packaging page included that - what you've been doing is a lot simpler than that
<Riddell> isemenov: you don't /need/ a chroot but then it'll compile against what your main system is
<Riddell> if your main system is what you want to compile against and you don't mind installing test packages on it that's fine
<isemenov> Riddell: or, to be exact, against my configured environment
<Riddell> a chroot is one way to work around that
<Riddell> using an ec2 machine like this is another
<isemenov> because if I have the full kde source tree here, and run KDE with a custom ~/.bashrc to use the local KDE installation
<isemenov> that should be enough I guess
<isemenov> just switch to KDE/4.8 in all the directories and build
<Riddell> isemenov: .deb packages can only install into /usr
<Riddell> unless you do a lot of fiddling
<isemenov> Riddell: correct
<isemenov> but can I *build( them in my environent?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> but to test them you'd need to install them
<isemenov> then I will install tehm onto the main system, and log into the main user, running from /
<Riddell> which is into /usr
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> I do that a lot but it's a slight risk if you install say a faulty kdelibs
<isemenov> well.. then I can use a vm
<Riddell> that's another way yes
<Riddell> isemenov: so you could scp that plasma folderview .deb to a local system and install it and test it, assuming you have a system with kubuntu 12.04 on it
<Riddell> there's a few things we can do on this ec2 machine to test it's in good order
<Riddell> we can also build the source packge and upload it to a PPA (which needs gpg signing and a PPA to put it into)
<isemenov> ok, could you elaborate on the PPA way one please
<isemenov> *way please
<isemenov> I'll have to do that soon
<Riddell> isemenov: do you know what a PPA is?
<isemenov> well it's a package repository that you can request at launchpad
<isemenov> and they will keep it running for you, AFAIU
<Riddell> yep, we could put it into mine
<isemenov> I think I had created one long time ago
<Riddell> there's none on https://launchpad.net/~ragnarokk91
<Riddell> we could also put it into https://launchpad.net/~cyberspace/+archive/lab
<isemenov> now to run a PPA, I need a gpg signature set up. correct?
<Riddell> the source package needs signed before being uploaded yes
<Riddell> you're not currently in the cyberspace team
<Riddell> I can add you to it if you think you can sign the package yourself
<isemenov> well just show me how to do that
<Riddell> do you have a gpg key?
<isemenov> do I need any permissions or approval?
<isemenov> I think I don't
<isemenov> at least I have not done any gpg set up on my machine
<Riddell> mm, I think I last did it a decade ago
<Riddell> isemenov: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<Riddell> see "Using GPG to manage OpenPGP keys"
<isemenov> ok
<afiestas> mmm codec install in Amarok
<afiestas> doesn't seem to work on 12.04
<afiestas> it always says "MPEG-blabalbal you need codecs" I click on search it seems to install something
<afiestas> then I try to reproduce, and I'm asked again
<afiestas> I haven't updated kubuntu, so maybe repos are outdated
 * afiestas tries rebooting
<afiestas> worked after reboot
<Ezim> afiestas, thats windows problem solving or hoping :).
<afiestas> windows problem?
<Ezim> afiestas, yes... rebooting :)
<agateau> Riddell: hey, I am trying to fix an FTBFS for massif-visualizer on quantal arm: I have the fix, but last time I tried to build it in my cowbuilder arm, qmake segfaulted :/
<agateau> Riddell: should I just get the fix in and cross fingers? :) (it's your usual qreal vs double bug)
<Riddell> agateau: quite possibly, it's not well tested
<Riddell> agateau: I can't think of any other way
<Riddell> I don't know what the cowbuilder is
<Riddell> you could also see if ScottK has arm machines to log into
<agateau> Riddell: it's like pbuilder, but does copy-on-write
<agateau> Riddell: related to that, I created a packaging bzr branch for massif-visualizer: https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/+junk/massif-visualizer+trunk . how do I turn it into the official packaging branch?
<Riddell> by using it :)
<Riddell> add this to debian/control
<Riddell> Vcs-Browser: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwallet
<Riddell> Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwallet
<Riddell> or the equivalent
<Riddell> keeping it under +junk it's very professional looking :)
<Riddell> you could have it under the kubuntu-packaging project if you think that's a useful place for it
<Riddell> you could find a team to put it under if you want to have more people be able to commit to it, ~kubuntu-packagers (but I don't think you're in that) or ~kubuntu-members or ~cyberspace or whatever
<agateau> Riddell: kubuntu-packaging looks appropriate indeed
<Riddell> are you a member?
<agateau> not sure
 * agateau checks
<Riddell> oh yes all kubuntu-members are
<agateau> yup
<Riddell> and pick a suitable project too
<agateau> so I should push it to lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/massif-visualizer?
<Riddell> if it a kubuntu package?
<agateau> yes, it's the package I created during my rotation in desktop team last cycle
<agateau> it's in precise
<Riddell> yeah but is it part of KDE?
<agateau> massif-visualizer is a kde frontend to massif
<Riddell> ok go for it then
<agateau> ok
<starbuck1> whats massif? :)
<agateau> starbuck1: a valgrind tool to monitor memory usage
<starbuck1> who/what is valgrind?
<starbuck1> http://valgrind.org/
<starbuck1> ?
<agateau> starbuck1: that's it
<ScottK> arm boxes are up.
<agateau> ScottK: cool, how can I test a package there?
<ScottK> Give me a .dsc and I'll try to build it is simplest, but I will only be here on and off today.
<Daviey> ScottK: Are the arm boxes going to be exposed to other MOTU's at some point?
<ScottK> We have some for Kubuntu dev's and some for MOTU, but the MOTU boxes are dead at the moment.
<ScottK> I need to get them fixed.
<agateau> ScottK: ok, otherwise I just put the package in a bzr branch if it's simpler
<ScottK> Grabbing a .dsc is easier for me, just not right at the moment.
<Riddell> didrocks: I see you did bug 357235, can you point me to some code that gets ssh keys?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357235 in Launchpad itself "A user's ssh keys are not currently available throug the APIs" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357235
<Riddell> didrocks: cos I can't work out how to do it from launchpadlib
<agateau> ScottK: ok, sent to you by email
<agateau> debfx: hi, fyi: just released plasma-widget-menubar 0.1.18, which contains the fix for your crash-at-startup bug
<didrocks> Riddell: sure, one sec :)
<didrocks> launchpad.me.gpg_keys is a collection of gpg keys
<didrocks> I think I did the same for ssh keys, (I only used the gpg key in quickly, but exposed both IIRC)
<didrocks> Riddell: yep, it's the same with ssh keys: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#ssh_key launchpad.me.ssh_keys is what you look for
<ScottK> agateau: Need to set up the box to build for quantal first, so it'll be a bit.
<agateau> ScottK: sure, no problem
<debfx> agateau: my bug? I've never used the global menubar
<agateau> debfx: mmm
<agateau> debfx: I must have mixed user names
<agateau> ok, now with the correct nickname,
<agateau> Tm_T: hi, fyi: just released plasma-widget-menubar 0.1.18, which contains the fix for your crash-at-startup bug
 * Darkwing sighs
<Darkwing> why is the open source world so full of consipiricy people??
<agateau> sorry debfx, I shouldn't have trusted my memory :)
<agateau> s/open source//
<kubotu> agateau: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Darkwing> Every time I push a community update all I get is "How does Blue Systems make money and why are they helping"
<jussi> its a good question... :D
<Darkwing> Yeah but, this is too far... http://www.wonderly.com/2012/05/kubuntu-updates/#comment-220
<jussi> dude, what is that guy on?
 * Darkwing wants to start handing out tin-foil hats
<BluesKaj> Huh?
<apachelogger> I think the CIA is involved
<jussi> apachelogger: you say that everytime...
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, as AmerCIA :)
<ScottK> agateau: Build is started.
 * Mamarok wonders why she is the only one running or Kubuntu council :(
<Mamarok> could we give that another announcement, please?
<Mamarok> deadline is next weekend already
<Riddell> Mamarok: me too!
<Riddell> Mamarok: blog it?
<Mamarok> Riddell: heya, welcome back :)
<Mamarok> I am about to :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: your blog is on planet ubuntu right?
<Mamarok> it is, yes
<Mamarok> Riddell: can I reuse your canoe pic you used for the 9.10 announcement? Caption: We Need You!
<Riddell> Mamarok: sure
<Mamarok> could you resend it? It's not on your people.coanonical.com space anymore ;)
<Riddell> Mamarok: do you know the filename
<Riddell> ?
<Mamarok> canoe.jpg it was
<yofel> Riddell's back \o/
<Riddell> Mamarok: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/canoe.jpg
 * yofel gives Darkwing a hug - good post IMO
<Riddell> hi yofel 
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks a lot :)
<yofel> er, yours, not #220
 * Mamarok could need some support: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MyriamSchweingruber
<highvoltage> what are you applying for, Mamarok?
<Mamarok> highvoltage: well, the Kubuntu Council :)
<highvoltage> aah
<Mamarok> Riddell: blogged: http://blogs.fsfe.org/myriam/archives/551
<genii-around> If there's 12 members in the council what number is considered quorum?
<genii-around> Ah, I need more coffee. 
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: the post still doesn't answer some of the questions raised by the comments in your blog :P
<shadeslayer> though something is better than nothing :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: seen my comment?
<yofel> oh, 4.8.4 uploaded
<yofel> I'll update the pad if anyone wants to work on it
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: the one about you running for KC?
<Mamarok> no, on drakwings blog
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> I don't see your comment here : http://www.wonderly.com/2012/05/kubuntu-community-update/#comments
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://dot.kde.org/2012/05/31/meet-blue-systems%E2%80%94akademy-2012-platinum-sponsor doesn't help as well :P
<Mamarok> funny, I am sure I left a comment
<shadeslayer> Maybe it triggered the spam filter or sth
<Mamarok> ah, wait, wrong blog entry, my comment is on the previous blog entry
<shadeslayer> checking
<Mamarok> "What makes you think the government is involved? Why not think of a philanthropist? Shuttleworth is not the only wealthy individual interested in Free Software out there "
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<Mamarok> AFAIK Clemens is from a very wealthy family from the food business in Germany
<jtechidna> From what I've heard, he made his fortunes managing a meat packaging facility
<shadeslayer> Best. Conspiracy. Theory. Ever
<Mamarok> one of the big meat producing factories
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: and no, the family background is not a conspiracy :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: nah, I was talking about Blue Systems being a shell company etc
<jtechidna> they will put subliminal messages in the ksplash theme so that everybody will buy their hotdogs :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<Mamarok> ah, you mean the "government is behind it" one? Yeah, good laugh
<shadeslayer> yep
<jtechidna> then once the world is dependent on Germany's hotdogs
<jtechidna> they will be cut off and at Germany's mercy!
<shadeslayer> one of the more hilarious theories behind Blue Systems though :P
<shadeslayer> also, I'm woefully ignorant of about 80% of the Ubuntu community :(
<shadeslayer> alright, back to studies, cya 
<shadeslayer> wendar: fwiw you can now use nvflash with SBKv2 devices, see androidroot.mobi :D
<shadeslayer> There's also a modified OLife image that you can use to properly flash ubuntu and dual boot and stuff
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Now With Extra Gray | Council Nominations Open - See http://goo.gl/zUghQ | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | Packaging TODO (4.8.80/4.8.4): http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<genii-around> Is there a way to get Kubuntu to use apport instead of kcrash ?
<yofel> there's some env var to disable drkonqi
<yofel> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<yofel> I've updated the pad for 4.8.4 for those that want to work on it, and added both calligra updates too
<yofel> genii-around: one of these: http://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/Environment_Variables#Troubleshooting_and_Debugging
<yofel> shadeslayer: which tablet do you have again?
<genii-around> yofel: Thanks
<Mamarok> can somebody please close bug 110502? It is totally outdated and about a version we don't ship nor support anymore since quite some time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 110502 in amarok (Ubuntu) ""Run Script Manager" button in lyrics tab not working" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110502
<shadeslayer> yofel: ASUS Transformer ( TF101 is the model name )
<Mamarok> bug 369970 should be closed as Wont Fix, we don not support Amarok 1.x anymore since 10.2009...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369970 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Amarok does not understand audio file if it does not have audio filename extension" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369970
<Mamarok> and even longer so upstream.
<Mamarok> who has rights enough to close these two as wont fix?
 * micahg wonders why it didn't expire
<micahg> oh, right, not 2 months yet
<Mamarok> well, somebody commented on it with a totally unrelated comment
<micahg> Mamarok: no, they tested it and said it was likely fixed :)
<Mamarok> which is totally unrelated, they didn't test version 1.4.10 which was the last of the 1.x series. Amarok 2.x has a different codebase, that bug never was in Amarok 2.x
<Mamarok> so that test is useless
<micahg> umm, for the bugsquad person triaging the bug, the fact that the bug never existed in 2.x was unknown 
<micahg> so, that person did the right thing
<Mamarok> well, that is one more reasonto not have those bugs in launchpad anymore
<Mamarok> micahg: asking doesn't hurt, even for triagers
<micahg> well, general Kubuntu policy AIUI is to not have KDE bugs in LP unless they are integration bugs
<Mamarok> one more reason to have this closed, especially since this bug is obsolete since more than 2 years :)
<micahg> Mamarok: so, I'd suggest marking it invalid as you say the 2.x code base was never affected (and that's all we have in lucid+)
<Mamarok> OK, will do
<micahg> hardy is the only release available with 1.4 and it's not supported on the desktop anymore anyways
<Mamarok> OK, done for both
<Mamarok> so what with the reports that shouldn't be in launchpad anymore like bug 894496, how can I remove the amarok (Ubuntu) reference? the upstream bug is reference already
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 894496 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Add support for Google Music" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894496
<micahg> Mamarok: you need bug control permissions to do that I think
<Mamarok> I marked it as invalid with a comment
<micahg> and that person has been asked not to make frankenbugs like that
<micahg> no, I meant to remove the task
 * micahg does that
<Mamarok> ah, right, these multi-package bugs are annoying indeed
<micahg> done
 * apachelogger thought he'd never get out of uni today -.-
<apachelogger>  Ravi K Sharma is no kubuntu member FWIW
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I know, that's why I said "all Kubuntu members"
<apachelogger> kk ^^
<Mamarok> btw: Riddell, ScottK: I hope you run again, don't you
<apachelogger> they already renominated
 * Mamarok wonders what became of neversfelde, haven't seen him in a while
<apachelogger> somewhere up the thread I think
<Mamarok> renominated how? must have missed then when my mail resend went berserk
<apachelogger> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-May/006101.html
<apachelogger> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-May/006096.html
<Mamarok> yep, that never ended in my inbox though, I wonder what went wrong there
<ScottK> agateau: It built.
 * ScottK breaks bits of the CoC all over Darkwing's blog.
<apachelogger> hope you are proud of yourself
 * apachelogger waves fist
<benonsoftware> hi
<Riddell> hi benonsoftware 
 * micahg supports ScottK's comment :)
<micahg> FWIW of cource
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-02
<wendar> shadeslayer: sweet!
<wendar> shadeslayer: I got mine flashed (using your helpful tips), this should make updates much easier :)
<wendar> shadeslayer: did this fix the issues you had with your transformer too?
<Tm_T> agateau: rock'n'roll (:
<Ezim> hi channel
<Ezim> I wonder if we can get this for 12.10: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Root+Actions+Servicemenu?content=48411
<Ezim> by default
<ScottK> Ezim: I don't think it's appropriate by default as that's not something most users would typically use.  Also, since we use kdesudo instead of kdesu, it likely would need some adaptation to work here. 
<Ezim> ScottK, okey. thats true. only suggestion. :)
<ScottK> No problems with suggestions.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<bambee_> hi, I've a question: according to "dpkg -L kmix" libkdeinit4_kmix.so is installed in /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit. However according to kmix/debian/kmix.install it is installed in /usr/lib. I install kmix from master, so I would like to overwrite these files (in order to use the ones from master) 
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/humble-bundle-devs-talk-gaming-on-linux
<Ezim> :)
<Riddell> bambee_: spooky
<bambee_> ?
<Riddell> bambee_: the moved kdeinit files
<Riddell> I've not noticed that before but it'll be some cleverness from debian-qt-kde.mk
<Riddell> you can just delete them though
<Riddell> they just help speedup startup
<apachelogger> Mamarok: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTONayew73Y
<apachelogger> happened to me ^^
<bambee_> I will probably use neon, it's much cleaner :)  (use a separated prefix for development)
<apachelogger> bambee_, Riddell: our dh magic does that
<bambee_> really ? nice tool
<apachelogger> no clue why upstream wants to have that kdeinit libs in the main lib dir
<apachelogger> s/that//
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "no clue why upstream wants to have  kdeinit libs in the main lib dir"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the uds app api stuff is in master already
<apachelogger> primarily core/api.js and core/JsonHandler.qml
<apachelogger> used in harmattan/SplashPage.qml only though
<apachelogger> though I suppose that should give the general idea
<apachelogger> essentially you use the jsonhandler to communicate with the api
<apachelogger> and the handler spits out models
<apachelogger> http://projects.developer.nokia.com/uds/browser/qml/core/JsonHandler.qml
<Ezim> hi spacebug- 
<spacebug-> hello
<spacebug-> ;)
<Ezim> :) you can ask your question here and I hope they can help you out
<spacebug-> I have problems with my sound playing like double speed. This happens first time I open "audio setup" in kmix while playing sound and it also happens every time the root user is trying to play sound when my normal user plays sound. Sound card is 'Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster' and I'm using Gstraeamer as backend though same thing happens if I try VLC backend so probobly not there the issue is. (12.04 system)
<apachelogger> #kubuntu for support please
<spacebug-> ok
<yofel> home sweet home :)
<debfx> where have you been?
<Ezim> hmm I found kmix bug. that crasches the sound.
<Ezim> if I take the volume up/down several times with kmix
<Ezim> the sound start to sound weird
<Ezim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdemultimedia/+bug/963895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963895 in kdemultimedia (Ubuntu Precise) "kmix is crashing after multiple volume changes" [High,Triaged]
<debfx> that bug says "fixed in 4.8.3"
<Ezim> it is not really kmix that crashes it is sound that makes weird noice
<yofel> debfx: trip to berlin (that's why I did almost nothing this week)
<Ezim> will try see if veromix goes crazy on me. damn this bug.
<BluesKaj> Ezim, it's an old rule in audio , leave the input volume at 80% or so and control the volume at the amplifier , which in most cases is the volume control on your speaker system
<debfx> yofel: oh nice. so I can hand 4.8.4 over to you now? :P
<yofel> debfx: I wouldn't mind if you kept working on it as well :P
<Ezim> BluesKaj, :) okey... but this bug is annoying. 
<BluesKaj> Ezim, yes , using the speaker volume ctrl is one way to avoid the problem unti it's fixed
<debfx> why haven't we fully automated the process anyway?
<Ezim> BluesKaj, brb... will test stuff
<yofel> debfx: because we didn't really manage to make a plan on how to do that yet. At least shadeslayer will have plenty of time soon ;)
<shadeslayer> yus :D
<shadeslayer> that's already at the top of my TODO list
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: on top of your todo list should be "find out what takes up most developer time"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that's there too
<shadeslayer> along with fixing the UDS app ;P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: have you seen the post about Fedora and EFI?
<shadeslayer> yofel: debfx did you guys know about this : https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-daily
<yofel> nope
<shadeslayer> now you do
<Adityab> What version of Webkit comes with the latest QtWebkit (2.2.1)?
<shadeslayer> ;)
<Adityab> And, is there a difference between the Webkit that comes with QtWebkit and the one that comes with Chromium?
<shadeslayer> Adityab: QtWebkit vs Chromium ... I think so
<shadeslayer> because they use V8 and I know that QtWebkit doesn't use V8 yet
<Adityab> that's the Js engine
<Adityab> I'm asking about webkit
<shadeslayer> ah, as in version of webkit ... no idea
<Adityab> the renderer, specifically :)
<apachelogger> qtwebkit has a snapshot from webkit, so does chromium
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope, should I?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep, remember our discussions about having 2 separate images, one for Mac and one for standard PC's ?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> the separate Mac ISO's will make sense only if we can get our Images to boot under EFI mode
<Riddell> yofel: that qt5-edgers is a guy called zoltan who is wanting to help with qt 5 packaging
<jussi> claydoh: ping
<yofel> ah
<claydoh> jussi: hi
 * yofel wonders how that PPA managed to get armel builds
<apachelogger> yofel: canonical only access
<yofel> ah well
<Riddell> yofel: canonical powahs
<Ezim> hmm the bugs seems to be kubuntu specific
<Ezim> I have no problem with mageia on my usb
<Ezim> any one?
<Ezim> apachelogger, online?
<apachelogger> no
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> apachelogger, I have problem with sound. kmix/volume high/down. repeating will make audio sound on youtube or amarok/clementine weird.
<Ezim> I tested mageia on my usb and no such problem over there
<Ezim> :(
 * apachelogger blames pulseaudio
<Ezim> so this must be kubuntu specific bug.
<apachelogger> Ezim: define weird though
<apachelogger> Ezim: that resoning is flawed btw
<apachelogger> unless the software versions are the same
<Ezim> apachelogger, also mageia comes with pulseaudio.
<Ezim> apachelogger, one friend had exactly same problem with kubuntu but not ubuntu.
<apachelogger> could be a kmix bug then
<apachelogger> mageia doesn't have kmix 4.8.3 IIRC
<apachelogger> that is to say... since I know the kmix code I find it entirely likely that it is kmix' fault
<Ezim> apachelogger, maybe it is kde 4.8.3 bug. I did not notice it with 4.8.2
<Ezim> apachelogger, it is driving me crazy... :(
<Ezim> also veromix does not help
<Ezim> or change phonon backend from gstreamer to vlc
<Mamarok> apachelogger: don't worry, that happens to a lot of people
<Ezim> Mamarok, same for you?
<Mamarok> Ezim: no, my reply is about something else
<Ezim> Mamarok, :) sorry then.
<apachelogger> Ezim: veromix has the issue too?
<Ezim> apachelogger, yes.
<apachelogger> sounds more like a bug in pulseaudio/alsa then
<Ezim> I removed kmix widget and added veromix. changed fn volume keys to veromix. same there.
<Ezim> apachelogger, sound goes cracky when I do it or how I should descripe it.
<Ezim> hmm maybe the big difference between mageia and kubuntu is that mageia comes with pulseaudio 2
<Ezim> I just read the release not for there release
<Ezim> *note
<Ezim> apachelogger, then I do not really get why the same thing works in ubuntu for my friend and exactly same issue that I have is in kubuntu
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Ezim> :(
<Ezim> apachelogger, any idea? can I debug it?
<apachelogger> Ezim: #pulseaudio might know
<apachelogger> supposedly the pulse daemon should see why such behavior appears
<Ezim> apachelogger, hmm... pulseaudio is the same for ubuntu and kubuntu. can this be phonon bug?
<Ezim> kmix?
<Ezim> kde 4.8.3
<apachelogger> not if veromix has it too
<apachelogger> and I'll exclude phonon seeing as one of the pulseaudio masters is maintaining the phonon pulse integration :P
<Ezim> :( oki thx anyway...
<Ezim> I really do not want to make new installation of any distro... tired
<apachelogger> yofel: can you give me a list of what you do to update a package for a new kde release?
<yofel> apachelogger: I tried to put that on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/ReleasePackaging - Need to review that though, but it's roughly what I do
<jussi> Hrm, I had a thought - one of the biggest barriers to entry to helping us out is getting your environment set up, pbuilder, keys, and everything else
 * apachelogger is not thinking about barriers :P
<yofel> I started a new page for ninja specific pbuilder setup once, but it's currently more of a information dump
<apachelogger> the biggest one there is dpkg itself anyway :P
<yofel> had other priorities
<yofel> for environment setup you can mostly use the ubuntu one from dholbach, and there is a wiki page for the key setup somewhere I believe
<apachelogger> yofel: other than actual building, what do you think takes up most time?
<yofel> we should probably have a page with links to those though
<apachelogger> well, and downloading ^^
<Ezim> :( pulseaudio 2 did not work also
<BluesKaj> Ezim, have you tried pavucontrol?
<Ezim> even when I kill kmix and do not make it load at startup
<Ezim> it does not work.
<yofel> apachelogger: really anything that's manual. i.e.: log review, symbol update (that could be automated), symbol review (that not), fixing patches, updating .install files
<Ezim> BluesKaj, I tried veromix. problem with that also.
<apachelogger> yofel: mhhh, automated symbol update promotes sloopy or no review
<BluesKaj> Ezim, when you daid, "it does not work" ..were you referring to pavucontrol?
<BluesKaj> sai9d
<Ezim> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301069
<ubottu> KDE bug 301069 in settings "starting phonon configuration the first time speeds up sound" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<Ezim> BluesKaj, veromix is the same thins as pavucontrol.
<yofel> apachelogger: pkgkde-symbolshelper dumps any MISSING symbols to stdout. So you don't really need the log to see those
<apachelogger> aye
<BluesKaj> Ezim, is it ?
<apachelogger> log parsing needs doing anyway
<apachelogger> also for cmake deps
<yofel> me and shadeslayer did some unfinished work there
<apachelogger> though for that to work reliably in the long run upstream needs a policy on that
<yofel> lying around in some github gist where it doesn't belong
<Ezim> BluesKaj, is what?
<apachelogger> http://gobarbra.com/hit/new-bd5866b23becaebabc1559f244c81a8d
<yofel> ^^
<BluesKaj> Veromix is a mixer for the Pulseaudio sound server , pavucontrol is somewhat differnt , but if you don't want to try it that's your call, Ezim
<Ezim> BluesKaj, I have pavucontrol installed
<Ezim> BluesKaj, what should I do with pavucontrol?
<Ezim> BluesKaj, you mean I should try take volume up/down instead with pavucontrol all the time?
<BluesKaj> Ezim, there is another option , that is to remove pulseaudio and veromix and pavucontrol etc altogether and let alsa and kmix run your audio ..you might not have any audio on websites tho ...depends on how alsa integrates with your soundcard/driver
<Ezim> BluesKaj, I think the bug accured with kde 4.8.3
<Ezim> did not notice anything before that
<Ezim> so what happend to kmix or phonon with 4.8.3 I do not know
<BluesKaj> Ezim, what's your soundcard ?
<BluesKaj> the bug is most likely with pulseaudio
<Ezim> BluesKaj, http://paste.kde.org/491894/
<apachelogger> Ezim: nothing happened to phonon because phonon is not part of KDE SC and thus released at different times :P
<Ezim> BluesKaj, I just tried pulseaudio 2 and same thing there.
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger this: https://gist.github.com/2162326 ?
<Ezim> apachelogger, okey then what is the problem?
<yofel> yeah, that one
<yofel> the # probably? was right btw. There's at least one case ignored currently
<BluesKaj> Ezim, well ,try it without pulse , no need to purge , just remove it 
<Ezim> BluesKaj, I need pulse to configure my mic and stuff like that.
<BluesKaj> Ezim, I ran without pulseaudio for yrs just using my onboard sound 
<BluesKaj> alsamixer can configure your mic
<Ezim> BluesKaj, sound is no issue, the problem is mic... BluesKaj I have tried alsamixer... anyway that would be my last option 
<BluesKaj> heh , that would be my first ...I'd love to get rid of pulseaudio if I didn't need webaudio
<Ezim> BluesKaj, it seems to work now after removing pulseaudio.
<Ezim> but thats weird.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://imageshack.us/f/838/image4396.png/
<Ezim> I have had during all my years buntu user problem with pulseaudio
<Ezim> I still think the bug is on the kde side
 * apachelogger points out that pulseaudio must not misbehave if a client does stupid things
<apachelogger> so it may well be a bug in pulse and kmix, in which case both need fixing, but at any rate pulse needs fixing
<Ezim> apachelogger, +1
<Ezim> I can not reproduce it now...
<Ezim> thats good.. but I want my pulseaudio back :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mockup?
<apachelogger> u mock me up
<shadeslayer> also, the Kubuntu G+ account makes some amazing artwork, any idea who's operating that ?
<apachelogger> Ezim: report bugs then
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do belive G+ is a social network as such you could simply ask there :P
<apachelogger> more social I say
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, just thought maybe it was someone here
<apachelogger> not that I am aware of
<shadeslayer> https://plus.google.com/s/Kubuntu 
<apachelogger> yofel: you know what I would love to do ... initial upgrade all the packages on a server
<yofel> ?
<Ezim> next problem I can here sound with my headphone but not from speakers
<apachelogger> get all the sources on the server, update changelog and deps, then try to build according to dep graph
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: actually, I have one better idea
<yofel> that'll fail on the first failed patch
<shadeslayer> but that will require a AWS instance for every package
<apachelogger> yofel: assuming the patch is in a root dependency
<apachelogger> so if it fails, a packager gets the relevant source, fixes it up and pushes
<apachelogger> triggering a full rebuild of the entire tree
<apachelogger> rinse and repeat until all is built
<yofel> great idea - enjoy implementing it
<apachelogger> I had that implemented half the way with the bat tools already :P
<apachelogger> as always, implementation is not the problem
<apachelogger> resources are
<shadeslayer> I would really like to implement everything with bzr and recipes
<debfx> we could do that in a ppa
<apachelogger> as the building needed to be rather quickish
<apachelogger> debfx: too long a wait with long build chains
<apachelogger> though yes, in theory lunchpad should be used
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<apachelogger> of course that would require our packages to get built within a couple of minutes
<apachelogger> (build start that is)
<shadeslayer> recipes support revisions numbers, so we just want the relevant rev no.
<yofel> not using a PPA requires a seperate server
<apachelogger> for which lunchpad as too few slaves
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: doesn't matter, we can initiate the build once we know the relevant rev no. for each package
<apachelogger> yofel: you'd want a separate server eitherway
<apachelogger> yofel: that can all be hyperthreaded
<shadeslayer> so you could initiate builds a week before release
<apachelogger> dep resolution is const, from that point on everything except build ignition can be done in parallel
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: exactly, which why my idea involves multiple AWS instances
<shadeslayer> you can queue AWS isntances one after the other
<apachelogger> if you get the instances :P
<shadeslayer> ofcourse :P
<apachelogger> I mean, let's not fool ourselfs
<Ezim> hmm... sound headache
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right, financial constraint :)
<apachelogger> running the builds on a node architecture will be like cloning soyuz
<apachelogger> or OBS
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, you can also pause a entire AWS instance till it's processed in the queue
<apachelogger> and I am not convinced that makes much sense
<yofel> well, we could build our own OBS instance if we have a server
<shadeslayer> so that should reduce costs, but still will cost alot
<Ezim> BluesKaj, no my speakers do not work... :)
<BluesKaj> Ezim, do you have sound on youtube now ?
<yofel> needs someone's time to do
<debfx> apachelogger: the waiting time usually isn't that long in the ninjas ppa
<Ezim> BluesKaj, yes. but no sounds from speakers...
<apachelogger> if we had a great number of root nodes on the same level then paralell building makes sense
<apachelogger> but luckily that is not the case
<apachelogger> debfx: depends on when you upload
<shadeslayer> I have no idea how to contact the controllers of the kubuntu page
<yofel> apachelogger: define "when"?
<apachelogger> time
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: controllers?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: s/controllers/owners
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, btw, about OBS ... we'd then have to fix OBS' dpkg support
<yofel> shadeslayer: kubuntu.org? canoncial sysadmins I believe - forget it
<apachelogger> which would surely be appreciated though ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: nope, I'm talking about : https://plus.google.com/s/Kubuntu
<yofel> apachelogger: OBS's dpkg support is fine, the apt archive URL's are a bit weird
<yofel> ah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wirte a post
<apachelogger> yofel: no it is not :P
<shadeslayer> that's the last resort :P
<apachelogger> yofel: check out how it boostraps
<apachelogger> has nothing todo with what deboostrap does
<apachelogger> as it does not use deboostrap
<jussi> fixing obs's dpkg support would be a good thing generally though...
<apachelogger> though it should really
<apachelogger> jussi: that's what I am saying
<debfx> it should be fairly easy to implement this with PPAs: we'd just need a script the fetches the sources, does some modifications and uploads
<yofel> ah, haven't look that deep
<apachelogger> just pointing out that this needs doing
<yofel> *looked
<debfx> and another one that retries builds that failed because of missing dependencies
<apachelogger> otherwise you'd not know whether a build in OBS would actually produce the same result in soyuz
<shadeslayer> kdone
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> yofel: there is this ever so terrible problem that OBS is designed without folder support
<yofel> side note: can you dump the todo list we're doing right now on a pad somewhere?
<shadeslayer> I wish soyuz supported rebuilding a package once it detects a build dep was updated
<yofel> urgh
<apachelogger> yofel: todo list?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: OBS does that, for rpm anyway :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for automation and stuff that you're discussing right now ;)
<apachelogger> that has limits to scalability though ^^
<apachelogger> in fact it rebuilds all things depending on a package, regardless of whether the dependees failed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, but what about debs, that's all we care about :P
<apachelogger> not quite sure why it does that
<apachelogger> perhaps to prevnet non-ABI dependent issue
<yofel> auto-rebuilds would be great, but if we do that for neon we'll brind the datacenter down. So rather unreasonable
<yofel> *bring
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: haven't looked into it
<shadeslayer> unless you want to make Kubuntu a RPM based distro
<yofel> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I mean, at the end of the da it would be about exposing the relevant information to the obs scheduler
<shadeslayer> yofel: haha
<apachelogger> which is really just a matter of implementation
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> what is OBS implemented in?
<shadeslayer> please don't say python
<yofel> ruby IIRC
<apachelogger> perl
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> only the frontend is rails
<yofel> really perl?
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> the actual backend shit is perl
<yofel> perl is ~fine
<apachelogger> beautiful perl as I might add
<yofel> better than php at least
<apachelogger> as if it was not enough to be perl :P
<shadeslayer> well .. I have 0 idea about perl
<shadeslayer> never written a single line in perl
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the secret to perl is codign by proxy
<apachelogger> proxy = google :P
<shadeslayer> so yay, not my responsibility to fix OBS
<yofel> shadeslayer: a language full of $variables, @'s and hashes
<shadeslayer> funky
<apachelogger> it is a madman's prn really
<shadeslayer> you mean it's perfect for you
<apachelogger> no, you know, I like nice looking things
<shadeslayer> ;)
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> yofel: who uploads the packages once done?
<apachelogger> and how does that happen?
<yofel> bzr up, review if done by someone else, bzr builddeb -S, another rebuild if unsure, dput
<yofel> and uploads are done by whoever can upload and has time
<yofel> ppa copies usually by me
<apachelogger> so that person also needs to build the source again
<apachelogger> why that needs fixing
<yofel> and I have a script for that, so it's trivial
<apachelogger> yofel: is that public?
<yofel> kopypackages in kubuntu-dev-tools
<apachelogger> I thought that copies on lunchpad?
<debfx> so are we going to create bzr branches for SRUs or just "fetch from ppa and upload"?
<yofel> uh, I said for PPA's
<apachelogger> ah, missed that
<yofel> debfx: we always did latter
<apachelogger> so bzr->archive still needs a resolution
<apachelogger> debfx: branching seems like an unnecessary overhead for SRUs
<apachelogger> exception being kde-l10n which gets branched per series for some reason I do not recall :P
<apachelogger> though I do remember having thought at least twice that we need to do it, so I assume there is deeper meaning to it ^^
<debfx> do we have an easy way to download packages from the ninjas ppa? something like pull-ninjas-source?
<yofel> you made the script error out if the bzr stuff is not committed on launchpad?
<apachelogger> debfx: what for?
<apachelogger> ninja must always be in sync with bzr
 * yofel just uses apt-get source
<apachelogger> and when you upload you really want to build the source from bzr+tar
<yofel> + bzr builddeb downloads the tar itself as long as it can find it
<apachelogger> yofel: does it do that form ninja?
<yofel> as long as you have the deb-src for ninjas, yes
<debfx> I think we should have branches for SRUs so the process for SRUs and uploads to the dev release follows the same process
<apachelogger> yofel: cool
<yofel> not sure if it needs the deb line too, I have both plus an apt pin
<apachelogger> debfx: yes, if it were sufficiently automated
<apachelogger> there is however one downside to that
<apachelogger> you'd have to review the bzr history prior to SRU changes
<yofel> you could probably make kgetsource auto-create the branch if you're building for a stable release.
<apachelogger> as to avoid someone throwing in random changes that get picked up
<apachelogger> yofel: first we need a naming policy for series branches ^^
<yofel> append the series? That's what we do for l10n
<apachelogger> -series
<apachelogger> or .series
<apachelogger> cuz seeds are .series
 * apachelogger doesn't like it tho
<yofel> l10n is -series
<apachelogger> mhh
<debfx> hm but how do we run list-missing in the ppa?
<yofel> make pkg-kde-tools invoke it automatically maybe? Would currently require cdbs though
<apachelogger> yofel: we can just steal it and put it in a shell script or somesuch ^^
<yofel> did someone change the admin password for kubuntu.org?
<apachelogger> its 123
<apachelogger> yofel: seems like it
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> also
 * apachelogger sends kisses
 * apachelogger really thinks plasma needs a new menu
<debfx> ok, so here is a script that does the initial ppa uploads for SRUs: http://paste.kde.org/491936/
<apachelogger> debfx: shouldn't be hardcoded
<apachelogger> kdesc
<debfx> yeah and kdesc != gwenview ;)
<debfx> we also need a log analyzer that parses cmake output, symbol diff, and list-missing
<debfx> and a place where we can run lintian on all the packages
<apachelogger> bringing us back to my ultimate scenario of having one central service to control that stuff :P
<apachelogger> debfx: cmake needs discussion with upstream
<apachelogger> in particualr they need to explicitly mark cmake information using reliable formats for parsing
<apachelogger> also that is a pain in the butt with lunchpad because you have to query all the time to see if a build finished so you can get the log
<debfx> well just the plain cmake output for manual review would be enough for now
<apachelogger> if you can get hte log at all that is
<debfx> yes, you can get the log
<apachelogger> debfx: you cannot reliably identify the beginning and end of that either
<apachelogger> so we'd have to digg into cmake
<apachelogger> ultimately we'd have markers for cmakestart, cmakeend, and kdeinfostart, kdeinfoend
<yofel> feel free to take ideas from https://gist.github.com/2162326
<apachelogger> yofel: that aint reliable unfortunately
<yofel> well, I made it too tight
<debfx> it starts with dh_auto_configure and ends with dh_auto_build
<apachelogger> if it were less tight it would be less reliable :P
<yofel> that too
<apachelogger> debfx: do we get that in the log?
<debfx> yes
<apachelogger> yofel: so what we need to do is ask upstream to simply add a line to print before and after their output
<apachelogger> something unique
<apachelogger> that does not change
<yofel> the SUMMARY is reliably parseable
<apachelogger> or we do it ourselfs by overloading theirmodule
<apachelogger> brrrrrr
<yofel> most split packages don't print one
<apachelogger> yofel: not unless upstream commits to it
<yofel> well, yeah
<apachelogger> so ultimately we'd be able to grab the cmake summary section and cmake full logs out of the buid log
<apachelogger> for most reviews former is sufficient
<apachelogger> but knowing upstream developers latter is handy because they tend to forget to set summary information at times :P
<yofel> s/at times/usually/
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<rbelem> Darkwing, ping
<Ezim> hmm will kde 4.8.4 be released?
<Ezim> I thought kde was skipping it
<yofel> Ezim: why? It's still in their schedule
<yofel> if anything, we don't have a .5 anymore
<Ezim> yofel, I think my problem will go away with kde 4.8.4 :)
<Ezim> because pulseaudio+kmix worked like dream in 11.10 also kubuntu-backports ppa with kde 4.8.2
<Ezim> so the problem is kde 4.8.3
<shadeslayer> Ezim: s/will/might/ ;)
<Ezim> :) yeah it might
<Ezim> a friend did write bugreport to upstream
<Ezim> so let us hope it will be fixed
<Ezim> is it possible to go back to kde 4.8.2?
<shadeslayer> !downgrade 
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<shadeslayer> well .. hmm .. 
<apachelogger> same for KDE though :P
<Ezim> :) not really want to downgrade to 11.10
<apachelogger> Ezim: yeah, he reported the bug to me :P
 * apachelogger is responsible for just about every multimedia bug :P
<Ezim> apachelogger, did he... :)
<Ezim> apachelogger, then run.. I will check you
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> lol
<shadeslayer> yes, blame apachelogger when your prn doesn't play
<apachelogger> indeed so
<Ezim> :)
<apachelogger> which is why I fixed dragon to give better prn experience
<apachelogger> still not quite happy with it tho
<shadeslayer> does it read filenames for keywords xD
<shadeslayer> like it did earlier
<shadeslayer> or did you enhance it
<Ezim> apachelogger, so you are harald? :)
<yofel> he is indeed, at least while he's not a drunken butterfly looking for unicorns
<Ezim> it was me that tried pulseaudio 2... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive
<yofel> pink unicorns that is
<Ezim> but it did not work
<Ezim> yofel, lol... :)
<shadeslayer> which is most of the time
<Ezim> apachelogger, so in kde 4.8.3 pulseaudio+kmix hate each other... on my laptop :)
<shadeslayer> probably because kmix couldn't decide whether or not it wanted a horizontal or vertical layout as it's default :P
<Ezim> oki... thats over my knownledge
<Ezim> :)
<rbelem> Darkwing, i'm adding allwinner specific changes to kernel debianization
<shadeslayer> tbh, I doubt alot of people know of that discussion 
<apachelogger> what discussion?
<shadeslayer> unless they're on the usability ML
 * apachelogger already made a decision on that topic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I lost interest after the post about the OS X volume slider
<shadeslayer> because vertical layout ftw
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> they don't matter, as I said
 * Ezim will go to bed. I wish you all the best. apachelogger I hope you fix my issue, otherwise I will check you in my sleep. :P
<apachelogger> the discussion it total bikeshedding coz 99% of the audience have flipping volume keys
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> agreed :P
<apachelogger> Ezim: nighty night
<shadeslayer> Was anyone *for* horizontal layouts though? ( Apart from tdfischer )
 * yofel wouldn't mind having the volume slider that you get when you click on the icon be horizontal
<yofel> as that would actually be 90° to my panel...
<yofel> currently if I click on the kmix icon, the volume panel covers the panel from the icon downward
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-03
<shadeslayer> have you tried setting it to the horizontal layout?
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> uhm, that now still covers the panel, but now above the icon. It doesn't cover the icon anmore. And seriously... looks horrible...
<yofel> nvm I guess
<shadeslayer> yofel: screenshot?
<shadeslayer> and haggle tdfischer to fix it for vertical panels maybe ? :D
<yofel> I would actually already be happy once it stops covering the panel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/km.png
<yofel> (i.e. make it use plasma...)
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> yofel: I think you can move it a bit
<shadeslayer> and then doesn't it remember window position?
<yofel> not movable here
<shadeslayer> most interesting
<yofel> that's the icon popup, not the mixer window
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<shadeslayer> most interesting
<shadeslayer> I think it used to move
<shadeslayer> and it respects the panel width when in vertical position, so something must be messed up in the horizontal layout
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what's teh screenie?
<debfx> ok, so running list-missing is not a problem but lintian can only be run if we make pkg-kde-tools depend on it in the ppa
<debfx> which is a problem as we could miss required build-dependencies that are pulled in by lintian
<bambee> Riddell, apachelogger:  the move is done by 1/debian-qt-kde.mk and dh_movelibskdeinit :)
<debfx> more likely by 2/debian-qt-kde.mk since most packages don't use cdbs anymore
<isemenov> Riddell: hello! sorry for the delay, I've just added a PGP key to my launchpad account
<isemenov> so, afaiu, now I can request a ppa and start using it/
<yofel> isemenov: did you sign the CoC yet?
<isemenov> yofel: oh right, I've forgotten to do that
<isemenov> thanky ou for the reminder
<yofel> isemenov: https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<isemenov> yofel: done
<yofel> isemenov: if you go to your launchpad profile, you should now have a "Create a new PPA" entry there
<yofel> when you create a ppa, carefully choose the url name, you can't change that later and you can't (properly) delete a PPA so far. There is a delete button, but all that does is turn your ppa into a zombie
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<apachelogger> jtechidna: the screenshot is a mockup of a package manager :P
<debfx> yofel: do you have an idea how to fetch build logs from private PPAs?
<yofel> you need to login with an account that has access to the ppa, login_anonymous() won't work
<yofel> you can use a credentials file if you don't want to depend on the keyring
<debfx> yofel: I can get the build log url but downloading it requires launchpad.net SSO login
<yofel> well, yes, you need to login once to verify that you have permissions to download the file
<yofel> only way to skip that is to use a credentials file that's already authenticated
<yofel> i.e. use something like: lp = Launchpad.login_with("fetch_logs", "production", credentials_file="/home/yofel/.cache/lp_credentials/creds.txt")
<debfx> can you fetch the log through the api?
<yofel> uh, sure?
<yofel> sec
<debfx> I only found a method that returns an url that you can download through http(s)
<yofel> well, that's what I do here actually, and it works
<yofel> debfx: http://paste.kde.org/492176
<yofel> originally for neon, but with 2 changes so it works for ninjas
<debfx> that works for ninjas o_O
<yofel> hm
<yofel> no
<yofel> -.-
<yofel> read the wrong file, sorry
<yofel> indeed only returns the openid stuff
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: halp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021373/
<JontheEchidna> (the 1.3 branch does exist)
<Adityab> Is there a QtWebkit ppa where I can get the latest/nightly version?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should not name branches like that TBH
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what's your command line?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ./libqapt.rb
<JontheEchidna> here's the rc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021465/
<apachelogger> no args?
<JontheEchidna> I just put the stuff in the dialogs that come up
<apachelogger> ah
<JontheEchidna> take l10n from stable, version 1.3.2
<apachelogger> login for getting raw text
<apachelogger> win
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: let's not use puc anymore plz
<JontheEchidna> it's a bit early in the morning for acronyms, what's puc again?
<apachelogger> paste.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Switching to branch 1.3...
<apachelogger> Branch 1.3 set up to track remote branch 1.3 from origin.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is your releaseme clone up to date?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I did a git pull and copied lib/ over
<apachelogger> something's broken there :P
<apachelogger> works just fine for me
<JontheEchidna> :s
<apachelogger> checking l10n from trunk and setting version to 1.3.2
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> stable
<apachelogger> though that should not make a difference
<apachelogger> yah, now diff
<JontheEchidna> weird
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: rm -rf libqapt-1.3* && ./libqapt.rb
<apachelogger> otherwise just copy your rc to releaseme and run it from there
<JontheEchidna> same from releaseme git checkout :(
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what's your gitconfig looking like?
<JontheEchidna> uh, how do I check that?
<JontheEchidna> here's the releaseme output tho: http://paste.kde.org/492290/
<JontheEchidna> oh, ~/.gitconfig
<JontheEchidna> here: http://paste.kde.org/492296/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: cat ~/.git/config ~/.gitconfig
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if you go in the dir and try git checkout 1.3 what happens?
<JontheEchidna> "Already on '1.3'"
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> so where is that error coming from :O
<JontheEchidna> :(
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/492302
<apachelogger> that is all it does with git
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: your rc does not do a local clone?
<JontheEchidna> can you tell if it does from this? http://paste.kde.org/492290/
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I mean, is the rc you pasted your actual rc :P
<apachelogger> or do you have a local clone as gitrepo
 * apachelogger points out that for amarok they used to have local clones as it is 30000% faster
<JontheEchidna> the libqaptrc is the one that gets used
<apachelogger> in fact that is the reason you can define a git url to begin with ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: let's printf debug this a bit
<JontheEchidna> for ex. if I change the branch to "poop"
<JontheEchidna> Switching to branch poop...
<JontheEchidna> error: pathspec 'poop' did not match any file(s) known to git.
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/492308/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<JontheEchidna> ./lib/vcs-git.rb:25: undefined local variable or method `repo' for GIT:Module (NameError)
<JontheEchidna> uhm, something messed up
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: mind passing --no-prefix to git diff so I can apply the patch?
<apachelogger> just git apply?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also drop the puts repo
<apachelogger> it is not used with git it seems
<apachelogger> bbiab
<JontheEchidna> git apply doesn't do anything w/ that patch
<JontheEchidna> oh, because I'm not in releaseme's git
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/492314/
<JontheEchidna> wtf
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-laptop:/tmp/libqapt-1.3.2$ git branch
<JontheEchidna> * master
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well
<apachelogger> git branch -r
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> plz try the command sequence there
<apachelogger> git clone --depth 1 git@git.kde.org:libqapt libqapt-1.3.2
<apachelogger> cd libqapt-1.3.2 && git checkout 1.3
<JontheEchidna> I did that and it failed
<JontheEchidna> same error as the releaseme script had
<afiestas> launchpad is taking 10h to build a package, can someone build it for me so at lest I know the debian/control things are working?
<JontheEchidna> afiestas: what pkg?
<afiestas> https://code.launchpad.net/~afiestas/+recipe/samba-mounter-daily
<JontheEchidna> I'll run it through pbuilder
<afiestas> JontheEchidna: thanz !
<apachelogger> stupid lunchpad
<JontheEchidna> afiestas: the packaging looks to be for webaccounts, not samba-mounter
<afiestas> JontheEchidna: uh
 * apachelogger further notes that samba-mounter is not properly licensed
<afiestas> I forgot to s/// something
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> we should like make a script for kde packages
<apachelogger> it's really just stealing the packaging from somewhere else and doing replacement on it
<afiestas> mmm
<afiestas> greping the debian/ folder not 1 appearence of webaccounts
<JontheEchidna> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~afiestas/samba-mounter/debian/view/head:/debian/control
<JontheEchidna> could be that you forgot to push ;-P
 * apachelogger recommends checkouts
<apachelogger> for packaging
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-laptop:/tmp/libqapt-1.3.2$ git branch -r
<JontheEchidna>   origin/HEAD -> origin/master
<JontheEchidna>   origin/master
<JontheEchidna> so something is wrong with the checkout business
<afiestas> a shit I see
<afiestas> xD
<apachelogger> prolly depth
<afiestas> the copy paste pasted .bzr dir
<afiestas> xD
<afiestas> copy paste is so fucking evil
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah, exactly. without --depth 1 it works
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.kde.org/492320/
<apachelogger> I don't get it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what's your git version?
<afiestas> is there any magic baazar command that will smash the wrong pushed branch?
<JontheEchidna> Installed: 1:1.7.10-1
<afiestas> it is bitching that the branch has "diverged"
<apachelogger> afiestas: --force?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: git broke something I say
<afiestas> bzr push --force lp:~afiestas/samba-mounter/debian
<afiestas> bzr: ERROR: no such option: --force
<apachelogger> on 1795 it still works
<apachelogger> afiestas: --overwrite
<apachelogger> mental note: bzr does not use common arguments, that would make it easier to use
<JontheEchidna> removing --depth seems to work as a workaround for now
<afiestas> JontheEchidna: done :p
<afiestas> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~afiestas/samba-mounter/debian/view/head:/debian/control
<afiestas> xD
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it might be intended
<apachelogger> it might not
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what does man git clone have to say about depth?
<JontheEchidna> "Create a shallow clone with a history truncated to the specified number of revisions"
<JontheEchidna> e.g. don't also download the whole freakin' history :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that's all?
<JontheEchidna> I suppose that they went even further than just downloading the last revision, and now only download the master branch :s
<apachelogger> well
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/492332/
<apachelogger>        Clones a repository into a newly created directory, creates remote-tracking branches for each branch in the cloned repository (visible using git branch
<apachelogger>        -r), and creates and checks out an initial branch that is forked from the cloned repository’s currently active branch.
<apachelogger> so it should always have the remote trackings
<apachelogger> regardless ofshallow or not
<apachelogger> IMHO
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nothing changed there
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I'd go check with git upstream if that is intended behavior
<JontheEchidna> afiestas: dpkg-source: error: syntax error in samba-mounter/debian/control at line 14: line with unknown format (not field-colon-value
<JontheEchidna> needs a space as the first char :P
<JontheEchidna> dpkg-source: error: source package has two conflicting values - samba-mounter and samba-mount
<JontheEchidna> needs to be samba-mounter in debian/changelog, I suppose
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.kde.org/492338/
<apachelogger> please try this
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: works :D
<afiestas> JontheEchidna: try again plz
<JontheEchidna> afiestas: I made those changes locally and I'm now pbuilding it :P
<JontheEchidna> ugh, I have to go for an hour or two, bbiab
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: plz verify thatnew master works for you
<jussi> Have we all read the thoughts in here? http://ubuntuwicohan.blogspot.fi/2012/06/kde-and-application-management.html
<apachelogger> jussi: TLDR
<sreich> hah, indeed
<sreich> "Another frustration is the inability to get Dolphin to use collation order or otherwise sort filenames by upper and lower case rather than mixing case together."
<sreich> isn't that what natural sorting is? or am i wrong?
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/03/plasma-desktopLy3283.png
<apachelogger> no clue what he means
<apachelogger> oh 
<yofel> ascii sorting?
<apachelogger> perhaps A AA Ab
<apachelogger> then a aa ab aB
<yofel> more like, a b c A B C
<yofel> well, yeah
 * apachelogger doesn't see the point, but oh well
<apachelogger> dolphin has grown way too fat already
<apachelogger> much like dragon
<yofel> doesn't matter usually, unless you want to find something in another application that uses a different sorting behaviour. Then it's slightly annoying
<yofel> way to fat? Recently someone complained that dolphin 2 dropped some feature
<apachelogger> doesn't all of Qt use the kfiledialog?
<yofel> can't remember what it was
<apachelogger> and in turn the dolphin part
<apachelogger> yofel: look through the menus
 * apachelogger couldn't find shit if he wanted to
<yofel> uhm... it's less fat than konqueror
<apachelogger> still too fat
<apachelogger> just like dragon, I tell you
<apachelogger> only yesterday I created branches to add yet more menu options in dragon
<apachelogger> not even sure why
<yofel> having more features is KDE-like
<apachelogger> having too many is also KDE-like
<yofel> otherwise you would have a Qt-fied pcmanfm
<apachelogger> in dragon 4.10 there will be a way to toggle *every* UI element
<yofel> 4.10? what version scheme's that?
 * apachelogger plans on remove all but menubar toggle and tell people to edit the ui.rc file
<yofel> and you're talking about over-engineering things...
<apachelogger> yofel: 9 < 10 < 11, no?
<yofel> $ dolphin --version
<yofel> Dolphin: 2.0
<apachelogger> yofel: no I am talking about cluttering the UI with pointless crap
<apachelogger> because some user somewhere at some point wanted it
<yofel> 2.0 -> 4.10 makes no sense
<apachelogger> like audio cd playback in dragon
<apachelogger> yofel: dragon
<yofel> errrr
 * apachelogger points out that the version stuff gives him a major headache
<yofel> Dragon Player: 2.0
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah
<apachelogger> it's been like that since KDE 4
<apachelogger> despite having undergone complete code destructions since then
<yofel> well, I'm just wondering what happened to 3
<yofel> and where the 10 comes from
<apachelogger> pending UI concept
<apachelogger> yofel: KDE SC 4.10
<yofel> ah, ok
<afiestas> apachelogger: mini-bangarang for dragon3/4 whatever FTW
 * afiestas is addicted to bangarang
<apachelogger> mini-what?
<afiestas> bangarang ?
<apachelogger> what is a mini-bangrang though?
<afiestas> an app based on bangarang concepts but smaller without all the advanced options
<bulldog98> yofel: what to do for uploading with a new tarball?
<yofel> rename the tar to 4.8.80a, edit changelog and whatever else that's needed, upload
<tsdgeos> lo guys, how am i supposed to compile soprano if i can't install libiodbc ?
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/nepomuk-core] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (6 files in 2 dirs) * new upstream tarball * drop now uneeded patches * make sure no package depends on kde-runtime
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: hm?
<yofel> tsdgeos: use unixodbc-dev
<yofel> and I think there's a patch to drop the requirement on libiodbc
<tsdgeos> yofel: i do have unixodbc-dev installed, soprano still refuses to compile
<tsdgeos> any idea where that patch is?
<tsdgeos> compile [the virtuoso backend]
<bulldog98> yofel: should I also commit the change in the changelog?
<yofel> apt-get source soprano, then look in debian/patches
<yofel> bulldog98: not sure, I usually don't
<yofel> tsdgeos: why do you need to build soprano?
<yofel> just curious
<tsdgeos> yofel: why wooldn't i want to build stuff?
<tsdgeos> it's my computer
<tsdgeos> i do stuff on it
<yofel> nvm me then ^^
<tsdgeos> yofel: i could tell you that as 4.9 beta 1 packager dude i want to test the packages i created
<tsdgeos> but does it matter who or what i am?
<tsdgeos> stuff should be compilable
<bulldog98> tsdgeos: really :)
<tsdgeos> and it's a shame one needs to dig in ubuntu soprano patches to be able to compile it
<yofel> well sorry for asking
<tsdgeos> bulldog98: yes, really
<yofel> I think it's a debian thing, and it bit me once too
<bulldog98> tsdgeos: if you find my sarcasm you can keep it :P
<tsdgeos> bulldog98: i will
<tsdgeos> i'm a greedy ma
<tsdgeos> n
 * tsdgeos uses the no-odbc-dm patch
<yofel> for reference, see bug 901638
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 901638 in soprano (Debian) "Remove iodbc2 (causes upgrade failure from Oneiric to Precise)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901638
<tsdgeos> doesn't really say 
<tsdgeos> why iodbc2 needs to be killed
<tsdgeos> why the patch it's not upstream
<tsdgeos> but, oh well
<tsdgeos> can't expect people to be nice with eachother :D
<yofel> multiarch reasons, debian bug 639300 says more
<ubottu> Debian bug 639300 in soprano "please build against unixodbc-dev instead of libiodbc2-dev" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/639300
<yofel> and libiodbc2 seems unmaintained
<tsdgeos> that's bad
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkcddb] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/changelog new upstream tarball
<yofel> hm
<yofel> changing '+repack' to 'a' makes the version lower :S
<tsdgeos> :D
<yofel> someone got a good idea what to do as the new tars don't need a repack?
<JontheEchidna> afiestas: it built fine after those changes :)
<afiestas> JontheEchidna: thx !
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: master works too
 * yofel removed the old packages and re-uploaded
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thx
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkcompactdisc] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/changelog new upstream tarball
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/nepomuk-core] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) import kubuntu_strigi_ram_detection.diff from kde-runtime package as the code was moved here
<ejat> hi .. sorry to interupt .. is someone working on the amarok 2.6 beta 1 ? since there is already in debian http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.kde.extras/11846
<yofel> doesn't seem like it, thanks for pointing to that
<afiestas> is possible to builkd a package locally and upload it to a ppa?
<yofel> afiestas: build locally: yes, upload to ppa: yes, upload locally built binaries to ppa: NO
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/nepomuk-core] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/ (nepomuk-core-dev.install not-installed) put dbus interface XMLs into nepomuk-core-dev
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 276 * debian/ (13 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-44> - drop libnepomukdatamanagement.so override from kde-runtime.lintian-overrides -
<CIA-44> drop libnepomuksync4 package, moved to nepomuk-core - drop obsolete
<apachelogger> ~/src/bzr/skeletor
<apachelogger> ^^
<JontheEchidna> obligatory: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4
<apachelogger> that ended too soon
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GggY4TEYbk&feature=related
<apachelogger> bettar
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-27
 * ahoneybun loves pizza
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: thanks for adding me back on G+
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> who doesn't love pizza
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping?
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: thanks for adding me back on G+
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: uhm, okay?
<shadeslayer> you already thanked me once :P
<ahoneybun> did not know if you got it
<ahoneybun> lol
<shadeslayer> ofcourse I did
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: can you give me feedback on the Docs?
<valorie> back
<valorie> whassup?
<ahoneybun> nm
<valorie> 14 hours until GSoC letters are sent out
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> poor students have to wait to find out
<valorie> did you apply?
<ahoneybun> for?
<valorie> google summer of code
<ahoneybun> no I can't code
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> LibreOffice is in there
<ahoneybun> thats great
<ahoneybun> valorie: I started on the Getting Involved page
<valorie> oh very good
<valorie> you are just on fire!
<ahoneybun> lol I guess
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/GettingInvolved
<valorie> actually 3 ways: the forums are all good too
<valorie> of course people have 3 choices of forum.....
<ahoneybun> yea It can be improved
<valorie> some folks are forum users, almost exclusively
<valorie> I think we would use them more if we had a bot that reported new posts and replies in the channels
<valorie> to all 3 forums, ideally
<valorie> probably to #kubuntu, not here
<ScottK> valorie: Unlikely.  When claydoh_ has tried to do that sort of thing even manually, with hand holding, it hasn't been very successful.
<valorie> would help the forums too
<ScottK> Maybe there.
<valorie> if it got too noisy, we could make a #kubuntu-forums channel
<valorie> whatever the KDE sysadmins use, it's really useful
<ahoneybun> are we talking about the Internet forums
<valorie> I don't like forums much, but when I see an Amarok question I can answer, for instance, I can pop right over and do it
<valorie> ahoneybun: we have the Ubuntu forums/Kub. section, Kubuntuforum and the KDE Kubuntu section (I think)
<valorie> not sure about the third possibility
<valorie> not sure what you mean by Internet forum
<ahoneybun> forums in general
<valorie> some call them message boards, or even billboards
<ahoneybun> I mean is there a kub section in the ubuntu forums
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> I don't see it, I see [kubuntu] tags
<valorie> yeah, it's a bit split up
<ahoneybun> I don't see the section so I just put the links for the ubuntu forums and the kubuntuforums
<valorie> ok
<valorie> yeah, I thought I remembered a specific kub section, but i don't see anything in the general categories
<valorie> nothing in the kde forums that is specific to kub either
<ahoneybun> I just checked that
<ahoneybun> darkwing did not get to update the trello so I added what I thought we would need
<ahoneybun> https://trello.com/board/kubuntu-docs-saucy-salamander/518d39bc9433cf5507000173
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking I should remove the develop part
<valorie> what develop part?
<ahoneybun> in the trello 
<ahoneybun> I put there
<ahoneybun> I also added the some more parts to the Basic page
<ahoneybun> valorie: any news about the video chats on YouTube?
<valorie> not that I know of
<valorie> I imagine darkwing is pretty busy with his kids right now
<valorie> we'll get it scheduled soon enough
<ahoneybun> yea I know, I hope he is having fun
<ahoneybun> valorie: you busy?
<valorie> sorta, what's up?
<ahoneybun> valorie: just wanted more input about the Doc work so far,
<valorie> I think we are doing great
<valorie> and really, I would say they are better than they have ever been before
<valorie> I think we can still do a bit more though
<valorie> and make them even more clear and understandable to the beginner
<valorie> soon we should find some people to read them who know nothing about kubuntu
<valorie> and get their feedback
<ahoneybun> 98% of it is from the original docs
<ahoneybun> just it looks good in the wiki
<ahoneybun> thats what I'm saying I could use some guide on the format more
<valorie> let's wait for the docmaster to show up again
<valorie> I'm pretty sure he has some ideas on format, having dealt with both docbook and wiki for longer than both of us put together
<ahoneybun> darkwing?
<valorie> yup
<valorie> and maybe jjesse will chime in too
<valorie> he's maybe the grand docmaster
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> is it too early to try for membership?
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> grand master
<valorie> 6 months of contribution
<valorie> so, document your contributions
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> the page says 2
<ahoneybun> I'm writing it on my page
<ahoneybun> the membership page says 2 months min
<valorie> cool!
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Membership
<ahoneybun> plus that Kubuntu Meeting page has not been updated since last year
<valorie> I think we've had some new members (not sure though) but they didn't do all the steps
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> some people are really uncomfortable editing a wiki page
<valorie> not sure why
<ahoneybun> I was trying to go though the right channels 
<ahoneybun> I think its easy
<ahoneybun> it's
<valorie> me too
<valorie> but i've tried helping some folks edit wikis (various ones, it isn't the software) and they just Do Not Want To
<ahoneybun> I'm trying anyway lol
<ahoneybun> oh weird
<ahoneybun> I can tell you I'm getting that membership!
<soee> good morning
<ahoneybun> soee: good morning
<valorie> ahoneybun: you'll have my vote, once you pass the Sekrit Test
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> the what?
<valorie> oops, sekrit!
<ahoneybun> what is that?
<valorie> ::evil laugh::
<soee> you have to kiss valorie :)
<ahoneybun> 0.o
<soee> and she will decide how it was ;)
<valorie> rofl
<ahoneybun> soee: weirdo lol
<ahoneybun> valorie: what is sekrit
<soee> nono lol is kded4 proces on my laptop
<valorie> I'm just joking around
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> hard to tell with text
<valorie> seriously, when you ask for my recommendation, I'll gladly add it to your page
<ahoneybun> valorie: testimonial you mean>
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> right
<valorie> whatever they call it there
<ahoneybun> that would look great
<ahoneybun> anyway
<ahoneybun> I'm off for the morning
<valorie> niters, ahoneybun
<valorie> sweet dreams
<ahoneybun> valorie: same to you
<Riddell> good morning
<Riddell> what needs done to get 4.10.3 into raring-updates?  just file a SRU and copy the packages from PPA to -proposed?
<yofel> SRU is done
<yofel> that's filed before upload
<yofel> just just need to upload the packages and l10n
<yofel> for l10n maybe don't upload the serbian translations (see packagers)
<yofel> *you just need to...
<apachelogger> jussi: channels' ACLs still need updating :P
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [982889] X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/982889 (by Tomas Vanderka)
<BluesKaj> HI all
<soee> what does kded4 proccess do /
<Riddell> see system settings kded
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [982889] X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/982889 (by Tomas Vanderka)
 * Peace- had such a great time with my kubuntu on this i7
<Riddell> hi seele 
<seele> anyone available for a 30-45 minute interview about their kde notifications? it will earn a $5 donation to the kde e.v.
<seele> Riddell: heya :)
 * Riddell could do although this internet is a bit unreliable
<seele> up to you, i'd appreciate it if you weren't too busy 
<Riddell> Peace-: i7 being a fancy intel laptop?
<Riddell> seele: I'm not busy
<Peace-> Riddell: do you want to know the brand ?
 * Peace- has used windows 8 for 1 day , after that only  kubuntu, he  feels safe secure and and a normal world
<BluesKaj> I'm somewhat disappointed with the poorly developed vpn client/server in kde , the settings are difficult to interpret for networking laymen 
<Riddell> BluesKaj: we'll be getting a new network applet soon
<BluesKaj> and the manuals read like they were written by geeks who would describe a pencil as a writing tool used by ppl without a computer :)
<BluesKaj> insider lingo 
<BluesKaj> that's my rant for today 
<Riddell> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1176358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1176358 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for KDE SC 4.10.3" [Undecided,New]
<seele> thanks to Riddell who was interviewed about his KDE notifications and earned $5 donation to the KDE e.v.
<seele> anyone available for a 30-45 minute interview about their kde notifications? it will earn a $5 donation to the kde e.v.
<genii-around> If I had 30-45 uninterrupted minutes from work I would, but unfortunately I don't.
<genii-around> seele: Have you asked in #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<seele> i didnt know #kubutnu-offtopic existed
<seele> thanks
<genii-around> Although I made a typo on the name, but yes it exists
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> hi lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you?
<Riddell> I'm awesome thanks :)
<lordievader> Good to hear :)
<Darkwing> Afternoon
<lordievader> Hey Darkwing, how are you?
<Darkwing> lordievader: My kids arrived on Saturday. I'm pretty happy right about now. :)
<Riddell> it's Count Duckula!  the Twilight vampire of the 1980s
<lordievader> :)
 * Darkwing snickers
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: ping pong
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> ;)
<ahoneybun> you check out trello?
<Darkwing> Not really, this is the fist time I've sat at my computer since my kids arrived on Sat
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I did not think so
<ahoneybun> I think a bit of progress was made
<ahoneybun> bbl 
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Will write a short guide to Chromium this evening.
<Darkwing> Yay for home server maintainance
<Darkwing> Riddell: Any plans on backporting the new owncloud updates to the LTS?
<Riddell> Darkwing: hmm good question
<Darkwing> Because the differences between owncloud 5.0.* and what is in the LTS owncloud 3.* is quite a bit.
<Darkwing> although, let me try something.
<Riddell> Darkwing: I uploaded packages of 5.0.4 and asked tech board if they could get in
<Riddell> haven't got a reply, ScottK said he'd take that as no objections and put some in
<Riddell> I said I'd update it to the latest version
<Riddell> and I think that's where we left it
<Darkwing> 5.0.6 is released I believe.
<Riddell> bug 1079150
<ubottu> bug 1079150 in owncloud (Ubuntu) "Remove obsolete versions of owncloud " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079150
 * Riddell snoozes
<Darkwing> huh
<yofel> Darkwing: you could get 5 from obs in the meanwhile
<Darkwing> yofel: Aye, I was thinking about that.
<Darkwing> I did do that but, there was issues with the internal permissions
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll try and have a look later today.
<ahoneybunn> Hello Darkwing 
<ahoneybunn_> valorie: pong
<ahoneybun> hey Darkwing
<lordievader> ahoneybun: ping
<lordievader> ahoneybun: http://paste.kde.org/751796/ Take a look, and let me know if it's okay.
<soee> lordievader, when formatting text you should use <strong>text</strong> instead of <b>text</b> :)
<lordievader> soee: Wasn't sure what the wiki used, so I used HTML ;)
<soee> ah its wiki
<soee> then im not sure to :)
<lordievader> Hehe
<ahoneybunn> hey Darkwing:
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-28
<Darkwing> yes?
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: yes?
<ahoneybun>  /back
<ahoneybun> hello peopl
<ahoneybun> e
<jessie> vHanda: Good? news! Nepomuk won't start again.
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: you there?
<ahoneybun> off
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hi
<shadeslayer> Riddell: re your does-not-power-on-N7 , whats the dmesg output when you connect it to the PC?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: um I don't know, doesn't your N7 do the same thing?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: huh? I think yours possibly went into APX mode
<shadeslayer> which is this special mode to use with nvflash, and only occurs when the bootloader gets corrupted
<shadeslayer> and you can even see it in dmesg
<Peace-> Riddell: :) i was jokin around with google talk and => logout => usb didn't work anymore hahhaha
<Peace-> funny
<Riddell> shadeslayer: interesting, I'll dig it out in a bit and try
<Riddell> Peace-: mm I doubt google talk would affect usb
<Peace-> Riddell: i guess it's a driver problem 
<Peace-> but the system logged out when i use flash \ chromium
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you know how to properly install ubuntu as an OS on the n7? I tried the n7 installer for raring, but what I got are ubuntu on a 6G partition with only one cpu core
<yofel> (which is I guess ubuntu nested in android?)
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/ ?
<Riddell> yofel: there's the nexus images on cdimage
<Riddell> and then there's the ubuntu touch stuff
<yofel> guess I'll try flashing manually
<Riddell> the nexus images on cdimage are more interesting to me but probably not maintained by canonical much now
<yofel> Riddell: that's what the installer uses too, but what I got wasn't what I expected
<shadeslayer> yofel: just be careful, Tegra devices are fiddly, you can easily put your device into APX mode if the flashing goes bad and then you have to get your device replaced since AFAICT there's no working nvflash for the N7 yet
<yofel> :S
<yofel> well, so far it's not broken
<jussi> yofel: if you havent already, might want to drop into #ubuntu-touch 
<yofel> was there a while ago, left as I was in too many channels ^^
<yofel> guess I'll come back
<jussi> its not a massively active channel, but I had help there this morning
<shadeslayer> the ubuntu touch stuff is not really useful to us, it uses SurfaceFlinger
<shadeslayer> and not X
<jussi> meh, Im just playing with it on the nexus 4
<shadeslayer> :)
 * yofel re-joins #ubuntu-arm too
<yofel> I wonder when someone will bother to fix qmeu
<jussi> I wish someone would make the pin stuff work... 
<yofel> for that matter: does someone have arm hardware lying around that one could build packages for saucy on?
<jussi> guess I have to put the sim card in a different phone and disable it...
<Riddell> yofel: probably (with some setup),what do you need?
<jussi> yofel: Ive a imx53 starter board I might be able to put into use
<yofel> jussi: does that board have a recent kernel and libc?
<jussi> Riddell: did you figure something out about the lenovo s10t3 Ive got here?
<yofel> Riddell: well, something that I could use to test-build ksudoku and digikam on (latter maybe not...)
<jussi> yofel: no Idea, havent looked at it for ages. Has 12.04 iirc. 
<jussi> I think its with a workmate at the moment, so I need to find it...
<yofel> I hoped to use the n7, which worked back in quantal. But the raring install is junk
<Riddell> yofel: I could try and get a pandaboard set up but it would take some time
<yofel> Riddell: they've been broken for weeks already, so no hurry...
<Riddell> jussi: hmm no, anyone want to use jussi's machine to test multitouch on?
<jussi> Its available for anyone to do Kubuntu dev on, if you can get it to you. :) (and you agree to actually do stuff with it)
<jussi> I will be going around europe a bit in a few weeks, paris, brussels, munich, stuttgart, milan so if you are in or near one of those places...
 * Riddell imagines jussi like james bond chasing the baddies from picturesque-city to picturesque-city
<jussi> haha
<yofel> lol, please leave my beatiful stuttgart in one piece :P
<jussi> Riddell: I hope I dont end up in some yucky little russion village...
<yofel> I've got no time to do something with it though
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw what was the flag to pass to get pbuilder to not build arch-all targets?
<yofel> --binary-arch
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> huh weird
<shadeslayer> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/opt/project-neon/lib/libkdecore.so.5.10.1', needed by `lib/libamarokshared.so.1.0.0'.  Stop.
<shadeslayer> but I have /opt/project-neon/lib/libkdecore.so.5.11.0
 * shadeslayer cleans out build dir
<yofel> sounds like a broken cmake config file or so
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> or broken cache, yeah
<yofel> does someone else get Distribution: Other when filing bugs on bugs.kde.org by default?
<shadeslayer> yup
 * yofel does an attempt to make that work...
<shadeslayer> aha, I can reproduce the build failiure, and I was right
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: dh_install should automatically put any binaries in debian/tmp into a package if there's just one package right?
<yofel> dh_install will put them into debian/<packagename>, there's no debian/tmp in single binary builds
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> where's this documented? :P
<yofel> uh....
<yofel> shadeslayer: dh_auto_install manpage
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/blue-shell/kfilebox-ubuntu/view/head:/debian/rules < is what I'm dealing with :P
<shadeslayer> stupid thing doesnt' have a install targer
<shadeslayer> *target
<yofel> shadeslayer: uh... why is that completely replacing dh_install in the file o.O?
<shadeslayer> don't ask me, I didn't make that :P
<shadeslayer> infact, I'm fixing it
<shadeslayer> but the source doesn't have a install target, so I have to override dh_auto_install
<Darkwing> Morning
<shadeslayer> yofel: hmm, any ideas why install -d ~/foo ~/bar doesn't work? (where foo and bar are directories _
<yofel> nope, I haven't used install much
<shadeslayer> meh, I'll just cp the files
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Darkwing> Morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Darkwing
<seele> anyone have about 30 minutes for an interview about your kde notifications? it will earn a $5 donation to the kde e.v. for your participation.
<Darkwing> seele: about kde notifications?
<seele> Darkwing: yes, i am doing a usability study, so i'm asking people who use KDE about their notifications
<seele> this is a follow-up to a study I did a few months ago
<seele> for every interview I am donating $5 to the KDE e.v.
<Darkwing> sure. :) PM?
<seele> what time zone are you in?
<Darkwing> Eastern US
<Darkwing> UTC -4
<seele> OK. i might be around tonight, I'll ping you later today
<seele> (I'm in Eastern too)
<Darkwing> I may not be...
<Darkwing> I have my kids for the summer.
<seele> ok no problem
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/blue-shell/kfilebox-ubuntu/view/head:/debian/rules
<shadeslayer> still doesn't install translations
<shadeslayer> need to figure out how to manipulate install into installing dirs
<Riddell> nobody want to help seele? rgreening you're a helpful sort
<seele> Riddell: I'm interviewing michael__ from #kubuntu now.. but looking for one more person
 * seele eyes rgreening
<jussi> seele: ask idleone when he is about (elsewhere, not here) later this afternoon.
<seele> jussi: will do, thanks
<jussi> He is US timezoned, so probably need to wait until he wakes up
<Riddell> ooh we're famous (in Italy at least) https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6K8rmHlVyTFellfbGF3QjF3bEE/edit?usp=sharing
<BluesKaj> it's 8:14 AM in Canada (where idleone lives) , should be up by now , but probly on his way to work
<BluesKaj> eastern Canada that is
<Riddell> I'm quite proud of my italian there
<seele> that picture makes you look like quite the inspiring speaker
<seele> all action-man like
<Riddell> it's the forward lean from the fourth nerve palsy giving me that extra gravitas
 * BluesKaj shakes out the cobwebs ...what ?
<markey> what's the -dbg package for QtScript4 ?
<Riddell> markey: libqt4-dbg
<markey> ah, thanks
<markey> hm
<markey> no, I already have that installed
<yofel> markey: what's the exact filename?
<yofel> all I find is a perl module by that name
<yofel> in that case it would be perlqt-dbg
<markey> #14 0x00007fe99e905aab in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtScript.so.4
<yofel> hm, that's libqt4-dbg though...
<markey> which I have
<markey> there is a libqtscript5-dbg package
<markey> but none for Qt4
 * yofel wonders since when debugging symbols are named /usr/lib/debug/.build-id/a8/d7f5daf5c7e38853a2f5ab81f0abbf3d4558b3.debug o.O
<Riddell> yofel: sometime in raring I think
<yofel> fun, I can't install libqt4-qtscript-dbgsym without getting most of kde removed
<debfx> yofel: build-id for debugging symbols are used since debhelper compat level 9
<yofel> debfx: what's the improvement?
<Mamarok> isn't there a separate package for QtScript? It is not part of the regular libqt stuff
<yofel> markey: try libqt4-script-dbg
<markey> yofel: cool, thanks
 * yofel notes that looking at outdated packaging doesn't help...
<markey> that was a bit confusing :)
<debfx> yofel: idk, it's certainly useful when you have a debug package that contains symbols for a multiarch library and an executable
<yofel> ah, for me it's http://xkcd.com/1172/ - because I was used to being able to find debug packages by feeding the library name into apt-file...
<yofel> I guess I need an alternative for that...
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<debfx> yofel: readelf -n prints the build id
 * yofel hugs debfx
<yofel> thanks!
<BluesKaj>  interesting when the reportbug gui crashes ..now that's gotta be a KDE glitch 
<ahoneybun> seele: I'm up for the interview, I'll be on tonight from 9 or so to 11:30 UTC -4
<seele> ahoneybun: ok, i will check with you later. i might be out tonight
<ahoneybun> seele: np we'll get it sometime ;)
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: hey
<BluesKaj> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: how are you?
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, have you taken a look at the Chromium how-to?
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun, i'm fine thanks , and you ?
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: fine
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I did not see anything
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Hmm, ok, hold on a sec.
<ahoneybun> k
<lordievader> ahoneybun: http://paste.kde.org/752444/
<ahoneybun> It look nice
<ahoneybun> looks
<lordievader> Thanks :)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: were you waiting on my approval to put it in?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: No, logging in to the wiki seems to fail for me each time I try.
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> my windows are moving really slow
<ahoneybun> its weird
<ahoneybun> lordievader: also the <b></b> do not work in the wiki
<ahoneybun> MoinMoin uses something else
<lordievader> Wasn't sure what the wiki uses, I've never edited it.
<ahoneybun> '''How-to'''
<ahoneybun> Yea just saying :)
<ahoneybun> brb
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I'm working on putting it in, also I'm going to reword it for the opera as well
<lordievader> Ah I get an error when trying to log in: Proxy error... The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server."
<lordievader> Oh hey, I'm logged in, that's odd.
<yofel> once you're logged into the ubuntu wiki, don't log out. logging in is a PITA
<lordievader> yofel: I noticed...
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Shall I add my bit?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: go ahead if you can
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I'll see if I can  ;)
<lordievader> Done :D
<ahoneybun> wonderful!
<ahoneybun> I also moved it around and copied it to the Opera section
<lordievader> :)
<ahoneybun> :)
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Perhaps the firefox how-to should get some numbered steps too, for sake of consistency.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: good idea, want to work on that?
<ahoneybun> does not matter to me
<lordievader> Sure, I'll get right on it :)
<ahoneybun> awesome
<lordievader> And done.
<ahoneybun> great
<ahoneybun> has anyone installed Linux on the chromebook
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> s?
<BluesKaj> I have guy asking about systemd is 13.10 ...is this the case ?
<BluesKaj> in 13.10
<yofel> partly as far as I know, we'll be using systemd-udevd instead of udevd, we'll get logind, but core init system will stay upstart. That's what I remember at least
<yofel> I'm not really sure about udev
 * Peace- used windwos 8 till now
<ahoneybun> yofel: why are we still using upstart>
<ahoneybun> ?
<mikhas> because it would be quite some effort perhaps to change the boot system, without clear benefits?
<ahoneybun> mikhas: I mean what are the benefits of upstart vs anything else
<yofel> ahoneybun: I haven't followed the discussion completely. It's what mikhas said + politics I believe
<ahoneybun> bbl /away
<jessie> vHanda: You around?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> I asked this in #qt and in #kde-devel and got no answer.
<ovidiu-florin> I want to ask you guys for an opinion. I have a project for school that measures the speed of different operations using different databases (MySQL, SQLite, Oracle, etc.) and displays them. What widget should I use to display the results in? Here is my current design: http://postimg.org/image/k78j0bpg5/ . The digital output is for single DB test. The Results frame is for all the buttons in the "Run all" frame.  The results will contain the 
<ovidiu-florin> DB name and the time it took to perform the operation(s). What would you propose that I use? I was thinking at 5 list views.
<soee> hm i think when browser loading flash content, kded4 eats all free memory
<jessie> ovidiu-florin: I would use some sort of table. Not sure what QT provides widget wise, but I'm sure there's a table of some sort.
<jessie> ovidiu-florin: Something like this: https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/sql-tablemodel.html
<ahoneybun_> hey valorie
<ahoneybun_> howdy all
<valorie> greets
<ahoneybun_> how is everything
<ahoneybun_> ?
<valorie> cool
<valorie> went with my son and hubby to see ironman3 last evening
<valorie> really fun film
<ahoneybun_> valorie: lordievader and palasso made a few changes/tweaks/fixes to the pages
<shadeslayer> really?
<valorie> I noticed that
<valorie> awesome to see more people helping out
<valorie> shadeslayer: really what?
<ahoneybun_> I kinda want to see that and hangover 3
<shadeslayer> I thought Iron man was crap :P
<valorie> I haven't seen the first two
<valorie> I hear the last one was rather bad
<valorie> son said this was the best of them
<shadeslayer> ah, I had a choice between Iron Man and Star Trek
<valorie> and did you like ST?
<shadeslayer> went for Star Trek, turned out it borrows heavily from Wrath of Khan
<valorie> I stopped seeing those movies awhile back, when they got BAD
<shadeslayer> but if you haven't seen wrath of khan, you'll like it
<valorie> I've seen not only the wrath of khan, but the ep it was based on
<valorie> lol
<shadeslayer> haha
<valorie> that field has been plowed
<shadeslayer> then you'll be able to predict what happens :P
<shadeslayer> valorie: they even copied the iconic "khaaaaaaaaaannnn"
<valorie> well, plot isn't *that* important, unless it's so ridiculous you can't buy into it even in the theater
<valorie> Oblivion was a fun watch, if ridic.
<shadeslayer> :O
 * shadeslayer thinks the plot is the most important thing
<valorie> and that pre-aliens thing last year-- really fun watch
<ahoneybun_> valorie: I also love that people are jumping in to help as well, I would your thoughts on the Basic page
<valorie> totally hosed plot
<valorie> can't recall the title, but I saw it on a huge screen, and it looked so cool
<shadeslayer> anyway, time to watch the doctor
<valorie> heh
<shadeslayer> valorie: imax
<valorie> I'll look at the basics page in sec, ahoneybun_
<valorie> right, imax, but i can't recall the name of the film
<shadeslayer> ah
<valorie> markey went on rant after rant about the plot
<shadeslayer> <3 imax
<valorie> yes, for that type of film it's excellent
<ahoneybun_> valorie: np thanks
<shadeslayer> wait, no new doctor who? /o\
<shadeslayer> no Game of Thrones, no Doctor Who
<shadeslayer> what has this world come to
<ScottK> Started accepting 4.10.3 for raring-proposed.
<ahoneybun_> ScottK: once it is released do we purge the kubuntu-ppa or just update with muon like normal?
<ScottK> ahoneybun_: Update like normal.
<shadeslayer> drat drat drat
<shadeslayer> ScottK: did you accept kde4libs?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I did.
<shadeslayer> did you check if it had the CVE patch attached?
<ScottK> I did and it does.
<shadeslayer> oh phew
<valorie> shadeslayer: the season is over, isn't it?
 * valorie is watching really really old eps instead
<shadeslayer> valorie: apparently
<shadeslayer> -> sad
<valorie> like: the first doctor
<valorie> I have to get them on dvd, but the extras are cool
<valorie> bbc america had some mashups as well: the best of the companions, the best monsters, etc.
<valorie> fun look back
<ahoneybun_> ScottK: ok cool
<ahoneybun__> ?
<ahoneybun__> shadeslayer: season 7 just ended
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-29
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> too bad :/
<ahoneybun__> I need to see crimson horror before I can watch the rest
<ahoneybun__> valorie: did you get to it yet ?
<Darkwing> sup guys
<shadeslayer> so much dust
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: hello
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<ahoneybun> does anyone hear me>
<skellat> ahoneybun: Howdy
<ahoneybun> skellat: hello
<ahoneybun> seems they are busy then
<skellat> Sounds like it
<skellat> /s/Sounds/Seems/
<skellat> Bah
<ahoneybun> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> hm
<seele> ahoneybun: were you available for an interview?
<ahoneybun> seele: sure
<seele> awesome
<valorie> I just watched Crimson Horror the other night, yeah
<valorie> I'm trying to stretch 'em out, since it's so long until the new season starts!
<ahoneybun> valorie: I can't find a source to get that ep
<valorie> which one? Crimson Horror?
<valorie> I watch them on BBC America
<ahoneybun> yea I don't have access to that
<valorie> I'm sure all of them are torrented though
<valorie> otherwise how does apachelogger get them so quickly?
<ahoneybun> I did not find it on my choice of torrent site
<valorie> eh, I just usually google 'torrent whatever' and look at the matches
<ahoneybun> I try to stick to a site
<ahoneybun> that I know 
<valorie> most of what I want is out of print but not out of copyright books for my kindle
<ahoneybun> valorie: did you get to look at the page?
<valorie> nope, was fixing/eating dinner
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> so we have a few more people working on it
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: ping
<ahoneybun> valorie: you busy?
<valorie> nope, back
<ahoneybun> what happened to darkwing
<ahoneybun> valorie: were you on when darkwing was?
<valorie> I have a bnc, so I always see backlog
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> I want to know how we are going to present the Docs
<valorie> do you think we are mostly done with the content?
<valorie> IMO that comes first
<ahoneybun> are the pages in current state what we want
<valorie> getting there
<ahoneybun> like the number of pages
<valorie> might be time to write to the devel list and ask for read-through and suggestions for more content
<valorie> niggle question: isn't Jockey called KDE-Jockey now?
<ScottK> We need to switch to ubuntu-drivers this cycle anyway.
<ScottK> We're the only user of Jockey left and it's not maintained anymore.
<valorie> apt-cache search doesn't find even *jockey*!
<ahoneybun> if you use krunner you can find it installed
<ScottK> apt-cache show jockey-kde
<valorie> oops, I shouldn't have used *
<valorie> so for saucy there will be no more jockey?
<ScottK> Depends on if we get the work done or not.
<valorie> ok
<ScottK> Regardless of if it's called Ubuntu Drivers or Jockey, I don't think it'll be a big difference to the users.
<valorie> is it part of the devel todo?
<ScottK> I don't recall.  It's on my list.
<valorie> gotcha
<ScottK> That list isn't going very well so far.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: anything I can help with?
<ScottK> I got more than slightly distracted by Debian releasing than then doko almost immediately starting two uncoordinated python transitions and since I'm his co-maintainer I feel some obligation to clean up.
<ScottK> ahoneybun: Make the docs rock.
<ScottK> I mostly need some free time when pitti is available to discuss details with him of what needs doing.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: will do!
 * valorie is editing /Basic atm
<ahoneybun> so it does not matter what jockey is called?
<ahoneybun> valorie: nice
<ScottK> Despite Monday being a holiday, I'm stuck 50+ hours on site with a customer this week.
<ScottK> ahoneybun: Not much.  Part of the plan is to reuse the current jockey-kde front end with the new Ubuntu Drivers back end, so it'll look and ~work the same (just fewer bugs).
<ScottK> We'll probably rename it, but changing the name is one search/replace.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: it's always better with fewer bugs
<ScottK> Yes.
<ahoneybun> valorie: I think we would need more then 3 pages, if we don't expand the subpages of /Basic out at least
<valorie> as you know, I prefer more and smaller pages
<ahoneybun> yea span them out
<ahoneybun> right?
<valorie> I'm not sure what you mean by span them out?
<ahoneybun> well the basic page has like 2 or 3 subpages
<ahoneybun> I wish to move those subpages to a Advanced page or remove the commandline and repositories
<valorie> that sounds ok to me, however I think you and darkwing should arm-wrestle over that
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> I've finished editing the basic page for now
<valorie> tightened it up a bit
<valorie> and hopefully fixed the grammar problems
<ahoneybun> I don't see you in the revision history
<valorie> I'm beginning to think that high schools have dropped teaching about comma splice sentences
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> well, the effing thing saved
<valorie> so
<ahoneybun> I see that you edited
<valorie> ok
<valorie> good
<ahoneybun> did you add that (Muon) part
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> ok so I see your changes
<valorie> awesome
<ahoneybun> for sure
<valorie> that page is extremely long
<valorie> the problem I see is that it's easy to get a morass of sub-pages too
<ahoneybun> I know thats why I said to expand it to more then one page
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> anyway, the key thing is to get the content written
<valorie> then it can be massaged into shape/presentation
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> now, turning on the news
<valorie> Later I'll look at the contributing part
<valorie> ok?
<valorie> for now my fingers are tired
<ahoneybun> ok so I need more pages to add content, I sent that message to list
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> valorie: sure can you add more content to that page or are you fixing the content there
<valorie> do you think we should mention Calligra?
<valorie> right now not editing anything
<valorie> because so far we're leaving out art applications
<ahoneybun> valorie: yea sure
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> I mean, by default we are anyway, but Krita is awesome
<ahoneybun> well calligra is not installed by default
<valorie> I have to say I use office stuff so infrequently I haven't tried out calligra yet
<valorie> but I do have krita installed, since I got a drawing tablet for xmas
<valorie> a bamboo
<ahoneybun> it's still nice but libreoffice has awesome features
<valorie> I'm not advocating changing the default
<ahoneybun> are we going to read about programs not installed by default
<valorie> just mentioning/linking to it
<ahoneybun> o ok
<valorie> since it is the KDE default
<valorie> seriously, that's why I wanted Konvi in there, not because I <3 it
<ahoneybun> I added GIMP, Krita, and Calligra in the todo
<ahoneybun> well on the trello
<ahoneybun> later if you can add what you think it needs to the trello
<valorie> maybe we should have a page for graphics software
<ahoneybun> or a page for additional software to put gimp, calligra, krita and a few others 
<valorie> gimp, krita, and others
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> calligra is office, not art -- but krita is part of it
<ahoneybun> but it should be a additional software
<valorie> right
<ahoneybun> "additional software" not "graphics software"
<valorie> the only reason i raise the question is that calligra is KDE standard
<ahoneybun> yea Qt toolkit
<ahoneybun> but konvi is non-default
<valorie> could have a page for development software, with KCreator (?) and QtCreator or whatever they are called
<valorie> konvi IS the KDE default
<ahoneybun> QtCreator, and KDevelop
<valorie> Quassel is not KDE software
<ahoneybun> not Kubuntu default
<valorie> it's Qt
<valorie> not KDE
<valorie> Sput is a cool guy, but not totally KDE
<valorie> I understand, but we vary from KDE by offering Quassel by default
<valorie> fine, I disagree with that, but majority rules
<valorie> that doesn't mean it is KDE default
<ahoneybun> I know
<valorie> ok
<valorie> anyway: news now
<ahoneybun> ok we'll talk later with the mailing list since the timezone
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<ScottK> valorie: What's the KDE SC IRC client?
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm using konversation
<Noskcaj_school> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Pong.
<Noskcaj_school> canyou add yourself to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/WhoWeAre
<ScottK> ahoneybun: It's fine.  Konversation is a good IRC client and it's at least a KDE project.
<ScottK> Noskcaj_school: I'll be honest and confess the chances of me having time for that and remembering to do at at one of the times when I can are roughly nil.
<Noskcaj_school> ok
<ScottK> I have to get up in 4 1/2 hours and I'm trying to get an upstream release of a project done to fix a serious bug and then two Debian uploads before I sleep.
<ScottK> I don't mind if someone else does it.
<Noskcaj_school> i'll add you to it, at least how much i know about you
<ScottK> w.u.c/ScottKitterman exists.
<Noskcaj_school> forgot about that
<valorie> ScottK: fair enough
<Noskcaj_school> what timezone are you ScottK?
<ScottK> valorie: If we were starting from scratch now, I think we should pick Konversation, but having had Quassel as a default for some time, I think we need a strong reason to change.
<ScottK> Noskcaj_school: -0400.
<Noskcaj_school> ok, ty
<valorie> ScottK: I agree, which is why I'm not asking for a change
<valorie> I just think that we should mention KDE alternatives when we have non-KDE software offered as the default
<valorie> in our docs
<ScottK> I think that's reasonable.
<ScottK> That also exposes people to the idea of installing additional packages and that they have choices.
<valorie> right
<jessie> Does QT 5 not actually exist in 13.04?
<valorie> jessie: as I understand it, Qt5 is just starting to be linked against in most KDE software
<valorie> it's brand new
<jessie> :-/ https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper This page lies then.
<jessie> Unless I'm terribly mistaken on my time, in which case 13.04 isn't *actually* out yet. :-P
<valorie> ok, but that's edgers, and for touch
<valorie> not desktop
<valorie> so that's devel stuff, not user stuff
<ScottK> jessie: A lot of Qt5 is in 13.04.
<ScottK> KDE doesn't use it yet, however.
<jessie> ScottK: How can I install dev headers and what not?
<jessie> Some software I am trying to use requires QT 5
<ScottK> Mirv: ^^^
<ScottK> He'll know.
<jessie> Okay, well I might be going to bed soon. I've spent too much time on it tonight as is.
<jessie> Actually, I think the edgers stuff and settings QT_LIBRARY=qt5 or whatever worked.
<jessie> QT_SELECT=qt5 did it. :-3
<Mirv> jessie: good :) either that or installing qt5-default, or using -qt=qt5 when calling Qt executables
<jessie> Awesome. But now I have other issues. :-/ Stupid code.
<apachelogger> valorie: access to a uk based server one needs
<valorie> oh, for what, sir?
<valorie> ah, for the doctor
<shadeslayer> I don't think all the episodes are kept online
<shadeslayer> I think they're removed after a certain time period
<shadeslayer> for eg. I couldn't find S7 Part 1 episodes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ Any ideas?
<valorie> netflix
<shadeslayer> ah netflix
<shadeslayer> again, I have access to that, but can't play on Linux
<shadeslayer> which is just shitty :/
<shadeslayer> maybe time to have a Windows VM just for Netflix
<jussi> shadeslayer: you have a android tablet though... ?
<shadeslayer> Can't install the app because I get the Indian Play Store
<shadeslayer> :P
<valorie> ah, we use the blu-ray player for netflix
<valorie> and my husband uses windows
<valorie> I don't want to watch any movies or whatever on my laptop
<valorie> I hate that
<Riddell> apachelogger: what what?
<jussi> shadeslayer: bollocks
<shadeslayer> indeed
<shadeslayer> you'd think the idea was to get as many users to watch the show
<Riddell> mm, 1044 e-mails to read today
<Riddell> easy peasy
<valorie> control-A
<valorie> mark read
<valorie> done!
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: I can get URLs for anything you want
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Does BBC store older episodes of Dr. Who ?
 * shadeslayer wants to watch S7 part 1
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, but not publically
<Riddell> shadeslayer: all episodes?
<shadeslayer> bah :/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so all 6 episodes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> I'll see what I can do
<shadeslayer> thx :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: actually it's only 5
<Riddell> assuming you've seen 2011 christmas special
<shadeslayer> well, I didn't count them :P
<shadeslayer> no I don't
<shadeslayer> I basically just streamed all of Season 7 Part 2 :D
 * valorie goes off to watch an almost new ep of the doctor -- loving these Clara eps so much
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I could just torrent them off xD
<Riddell> apachelogger: bcooksley's chat with dfaure in #kde-devel might be interesting re qt 5 in neon
<apachelogger> mh, the issue with submodules is general so we'd need some solution for it in some capacity at some point anyway
<soee> good morning
<yofel> apachelogger: what's your plan for qt5? Build all repositories by themselves or make one big qt5 package?
<yofel> I haven't given it another look after I noticed the imports failing. I'll do so once I clean up after 4.11 is branched
<apachelogger> yofel: latter
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1180196] qtchooser operation prevented by PATH forcing under KDE @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180196 (by Nathan Osman)
<seele> anyone have about 30 minutes for an interview about your kde notifications? it will earn a $5 donation to the kde e.v. for your participation.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1180196] qtchooser operation prevented by PATH forcing under KDE @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180196 (by Nathan Osman)
<Darkwing> seele: I looked for ya last night but I think I was on too late.
<seele> Darkwing: ah, i didnt see any name highlights
<seele> do you have time now or later?
<Darkwing> seele: I have some time now. :)
<seele> cool
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1176686] qtchooser does not properly work with multiarch @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1176686 (by Harald Sitter)
 * Riddell publishes http://blogs.kde.org/2013/05/29/subject-kubuntu-love
<Riddell> anyone remember who does this website? http://kubuntu.hu/
<ryanakca> No, sorry. `whois` on the domain isn't very useful. Google translate claims that "MikroVPS" is sponsoring it though. Maybe they'd know the contact person?
<Riddell> a hungarian person was asking about if he could help, I sent him to find out as the first helpful bit
<apachelogger> afiestas_: thoughts on bug 1182272
<ubottu> bug 1182272 in bluedevil (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 12.04 LTS should include kio-mtp" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182272
<afiestas_> apachelogger: I thought it was already included
<afiestas_> I saw it on a news
<afiestas_> in that thing we have after each release
<afiestas_> showing what is new
<afiestas_> a wait, 12.04 lts
<afiestas_> mmm
<apachelogger> yeah lts
<afiestas_> it will be quite useless if you don't update the underlaying libmtp
<apachelogger> !info kdelibs-data precise
<ubottu> Package kdelibs-data does not exist in precise
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> !info libmtp-dev precise
<ubottu> libmtp-dev (source: libmtp): Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1ubuntu0.1 (precise), package size 10 kB, installed size 130 kB
<apachelogger> !info libmtp-dev
<ubottu> libmtp-dev (source: libmtp): Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.5-42-g6e96316-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 10 kB, installed size 89 kB
<apachelogger> afiestas_: 113 so different from 115?
<apachelogger> !info kdelibs5 precise
<afiestas_> don't know the details, but it might be
<ubottu> kdelibs5 (source: kde4libs): transitional package for the KDE Development Platform libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.1 (precise), package size 20 kB, installed size 188 kB
<apachelogger> afiestas_: and is 4.8.5 good enough ^^
<afiestas_> actually it might not even compile with 113, you can try
<apachelogger> yeah, I can't ... my kf5 builder is eating all bandwith and cpu ^^
<apachelogger> anyone got an idle machine?
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: I am wondering if a trello client would be useful
<apachelogger> probably only nice to have though
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm, why?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I have a personal card saying "play with trello api' ;)
<apachelogger> http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en-us/app/trello/bd4fa6c1-0994-4caa-b0e1-04eec135667b
<Riddell> ug, they take a nice system and make it windows 8..
<apachelogger> I like my windows 8
<apachelogger> oh wait, I have none
<apachelogger> trololo
<jessie> vHanda: You around today?
<vHanda> hey! Yes
<vHanda> I was just writing a blog post
<jessie> Excellent! Cause my Nepomuk is dead again. :-/
<vHanda> send me the db?
<vHanda> all of the files
<jessie> vHanda: So in ~/.local/akonadi/akonadiserver.error I have this: http://pastebin.com/YmLNGcEa
<vHanda> kill everything which has the word nepomuk in it
<vHanda> and run the nepomukserver
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<vHanda> afternoon!
<baltolkien> afternoon!
<lordievader> Hey vHanda, baltolkien. How are you both?
<vHanda> I'm good. What about you?
<lordievader> Doing good too :)
<jessie> vHanda: http://paste.kde.org/753092/
<baltolkien> Good, trying to solve my problem with nepomuk :(
<vHanda> yeah. It's the same thing as last time
<baltolkien> Yes.... :(
<vHanda> please zip up all the files in .kde/share/apps/nepomuk
<vHanda> and send them to me
<baltolkien> OK
<vHanda> preferably via email so that i can look at this later
<baltolkien> via email?
<baltolkien> ok
<jessie> vHanda: Was that to me or baltolkien?
<vHanda> jessie: you :)
<vHanda> uhhh. baltolkien, do you have some problem with nepomuk?
<baltolkien> Ouch!
<vHanda> I'm confused
<baltolkien> Sorry
<baltolkien> vHanda
<baltolkien> Sorry, I'm newbe with irc...
<baltolkien> Yes, Nepomuk doesn't work in my Kubuntu 13.04
<baltolkien> How can desactivate all nepomuk processes?
<Riddell> !testers | 4.10.3 needing testing in raring-proposed, bug 1176358
<ubottu> bug 1176358 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Raring) "SRU tracking bug for KDE SC 4.10.3" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176358
<ubottu> 4.10.3 needing testing in raring-proposed, bug 1176358: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<baltolkien> It's normal have a soprano-virtuoso.db of 1,9 Gb?
<vHanda> yes
<baltolkien> Wow
<vHanda> yeah. I know :/
<apachelogger> Riddell: see #kde, rance is having issues after a kde upgrade there....
<lordievader> Riddell: Do you mean 4.10.3 is in raring-proposed and need testing? All I need to do for that is enable the proposed repo and update right?
<apachelogger> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> Cool, will do :D
<Riddell> lordievader: yep
<jessie> vHanda: Sent.
<lordievader> Updating now to 4.10.3 :)
<baltolkien> well
<baltolkien> I have a problem with the clock....
<baltolkien> I can't change the time... It's 2 hours bad.
<baltolkien> I try to change but I can't.
<jessie> Hmmm... Anyone else have this problem: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=150420
<jessie> Can't add widgets to anything. When I try to drag + drop them places, I just get a red crossed out circle.
<lordievader> Riddell, apachelogger: 4.10.3 seems to be fine on 13.04 64bit. Boots fine anyhow.
<apachelogger> pull-lp-source: Downloading kio-mtp version 0+git20130315-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> mhh
<apachelogger> git snapshot
<apachelogger> that makes me confident in backproting to LTS being a good idea
<apachelogger> >>> grep -ri i18n . && ls po/
<apachelogger> ./kio_mtp.cpp:        error ( ERR_UNSUPPORTED_ACTION, i18n( "Cannot copy/move files on the device itself" ) );
<apachelogger> ls: cannot access po/: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: !!@#%!@
<apachelogger> Riddell, afiestas_: kio-mtp actually builds on 12.04, so we probably should look into LTS for hardware support
 * apachelogger away now
<jessie> :-/ I'm trying to compile a QT + OpenGL application, but I get "fatal error: QOpenGLFunctions_4_3_Core: No such file or directory"
<jessie> I have libqt-opengl-dev installed.
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, LTSs generally don't get new features
<soee> can i change partition size when running system ?
<Peace-> soee: mmm i guess no 
<jessie> soee: It depends on which partition.
<Peace-> soee: i mean root
<jessie> If you're using the partition, no, if you can unmount it, then you can resize it.
<soee> well i have one on my laptop and wubi used some space to install kubuntu here
<soee> now i would like to create ne 30 GB  partition
<soee> i think i have to boot some livecd and than resize
<ahoneybunn> Hello people
<ahoneybunn> Hello people
<yofel> soee: you installed with wubi?
<soee> yofel, yes
<yofel> IIRC wubi creates a partition in a file on NTFS and loop-mounts that
<yofel> I can't remember offhand how you can resize that, but that's what you'll need to look for
<soee> im not sure how it does exactly :) what i want is to create separate partition :) 
<soee> atm i have windows / kubuntu on my lap
<lordievader> soee: You know Wubi has a 30Gb limit?
<yofel> soee: lets move to #kubuntu, this is support
<soee> lordievader, now i dont care about wubi, kubuntu is running fine but i need separate partition (need to resize original partition)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: :/
 * Quintasan goes to 4.10.3 testing
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: 0.6.2 all done?
<soee> where can i found chromium daily build or sources ?
<shadeslayer_> wrong channel?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: barely, I didn't even touch it because my hdd died
<Quintasan> good thing I had a backup
<Quintasan> 4.10.3 running all good
<shadeslayer_> heh
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: Will do it friday probably.
 * Quintasan hits the bed
<ahoneybunn> Darkwing:are you there??
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-30
<ahoneybun> back all
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping
<ScottK> Anyone wants to merge lightdm-kde, feel free.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1180067] No icons on buttons @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180067 (by GamePad64)
<valorie> ahoneybun: pong
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: can you do the pykde4 merge?
<shadeslayer_> I can take up lightdm then
<ScottK> We can leave pykde4 for a bit.
<shadeslayer_> okay
<ScottK> I'll take care of it when the time comes.
<shadeslayer_> cool
<ScottK> It'll be easier once Debian switches to python3.3 be default.
<shadeslayer_> I see, best to add that to the trello card?
<ScottK> Please do.
<shadeslayer_> done
<shadeslayer_> card assigned to you
<ScottK> K.
<shadeslayer_> bah
<shadeslayer_> someone already merged blinken
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ^ please be moving trello cards from TODO
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: oh mm sorry about that
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: already moved btw :)
 * Peace- working in my wallpaper http://susepaste.org/814385
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> agateau, is it possitle to trigger homerun when moving cursor to some screen corner ?
<lordievader> 07:59 [xs4all] -!- -
<lordievader> Hmm not sure why Kitty pasted that.. Guess I'm not familliar with Windows ssh clients... :(
<agateau> soee: no it's not possible
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: ASUS wants to charge me 30 USD for a new cable for the TF101
<shadeslayer_> just a cable mind you
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> wat
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [982889] X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/982889 (by Tomas Vanderka)
<Quintasan> wat
<shadeslayer_> no charger or anything
<shadeslayer_> yeah
<Quintasan> errr
<Quintasan> I'd tell them to go to hell
<shadeslayer_> ^^
<shadeslayer_> though ebay agrees
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: http://www.ebay.in/itm/USB-Charger-Data-Sync-Cable-for-ASUS-Eee-Pad-Tablet-Transformer-TF101-TF20-GRK-/271170858728?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item3f230aeee8
<shadeslayer_> dx.com seems to have cheaper deals
<JontheEchidna> Anybody have a link to the etherpad from the Kubuntu Saucy Mumble meeting?
<Riddell> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-uds-saucy
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger volunteered to turn them into trello items
<JontheEchidna> oh, forgot about that. he did turn them in to trello items
<JontheEchidna> So for a whole-version Muon SRU, we'd need approval from somebody, right?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes, depending on what it is
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if it adds new features then tech board I guess
<JontheEchidna> no new features
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if it's just bug fixes then the normal ~ubuntu-sru
<JontheEchidna> oh, cool
<ScottK> Actually ...
<Riddell> mm?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna and Riddell: What we want to get is a micro release exception from the tech board.
<Riddell> for Muon?
<ScottK> That way we can get whole versions through without having to verify every single change.
<ScottK> Yes..
<JontheEchidna> haha, was about to dput. good you came when you did
<ScottK> Also phonon, akonadi, and maybe other stuff.
<shadeslayer> soprano
<ScottK> apachelogger volunteered to make a list and I volunteered to go argue with the TB.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Tell apachelogger.
<shadeslayer> maybe get a micro release exception for everything KDE under our packagset?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Go ahead.  We'll call this one a proof of concept.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No, needs to be stuff who's upstream micro-version update policy is consistent with SRU policy.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that would be a big ask
<shadeslayer> on that note, new kdevelop
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ahhh
<ScottK> IIRC phonon switched to such a policy.
<ScottK> KDE SC had to have a policy before we could get the MRE for it.
<JontheEchidna> I've more or less had such a policy with Muon/LibQApt even if it hasn't been in writing
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, we want both the muon and qapt source packages on the micro release exception list
<Riddell> hi Knarf 
<Knarf> hi Riddell
<Knarf> the soprano version provided by k/ubuntu has some problems; is it possible to get the latest stable version anywhere?
<Riddell> Knarf: you think you need 2.9.2?
<Peace-> Riddell: i am really enjoying with kubuntu on i7 :D with everything activated  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hv8KZPOau4 this is the radeon driver for ati hd 7650 
<apol_> Riddell: yes, I've been debugging some software with him and the conclusion was (together with vHanda) that the version you're offering is broken
<Knarf> would be nice :)
<Riddell> Knarf, apol_: in kubuntu-ppa/updates enough or in ubuntu archive raring-updates?
<Riddell> when I spoke to vHanda about it he said kubuntu-ppa/updates was fine as it was only needed for a few newer bits of software
<apol_> ah ah
<Riddell> Knarf: in backport PPA https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=soprano&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<Riddell> shortly to arrive in updates too https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/
<Riddell> golly it even compiled already on amd64
<fabio123> ~karma
<kubotu> fabio123 has neutral karma
<fabio123> ~karma fabio123 
<kubotu> fabio123 has neutral karma
<ahoneybun> hey all
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<lordievader> Good evening.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm looking into upstreaming the kdepimlibs patch you gave me (it did seem to reduce crashiness) http://paste.kde.org/749594/raw/ and I noticed that in trunk there's been a fair bit of rewriting:  http://paste.debian.net/7650/ (diff relative to the patched version).  Do you think the patch still applies to trunk or do the changes in trunk suggest more about what ought to be done?
<ahoneybun> howdy people
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: fine, yourself
<lordievader> Tired, further more good.
<ahoneybun> I'm really great right now
<ahoneybun> switch ROMs on my phone and I'm loving it
<ahoneybun> lordievader: do you have the kubuntu-docs from lp?
<lordievader> I'm sorry, what?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: the branch on launchpad
<lordievader> Yes?
<ahoneybun> oh so you have all the files and such from the kubuntu-docs branch?
<lordievader> Euhmm no. Should I?
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> I just wanted to see if you could help out in one section on the docs
<ahoneybun> the Getting Involved page
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Sure, I'd like to get more involved :)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I have copied the main branch and made my own changes into my own branch
<ahoneybun> it has the original docs as well but reordered too
<lordievader> What kind of changes are we talking about here? Can they not be done frome the web-interface?
<jessie> ahoneybun: What ROM did you switch to? And what phone?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: to the branch or the page?
<ahoneybun> jessie: Samsung Galaxy Nexus (toro) AOKP
<lordievader> ahoneybun: To the branch. Wait... I guess I'm confused.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: The branch, what kubuntu-doc is that? The help files you have locally on a kubuntu pc?
<ahoneybun> Ok the content on the wiki pages are mostly from the branch's text files
<ahoneybun> the kubuntu-docs branch has the stuff that would be on the system on a fresh install
<lordievader> THe help files?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: pretty much how to do this, where to get that
<ahoneybun> and such 
<ahoneybun> almost all of that text on the wiki pages are copied from the kubuntu-docs branch files
<ahoneybun> lordievader: this is my branch https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/saucy 
<ahoneybun> it has all the content from the original just reordered for the redesign we are planning
<ahoneybun> man coping the github for AOKP takes a long time
<lordievader> I'm not really up to speed with the docs. What kind of redesign are you planning?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: well at the current state they are using docbook xml, but we are going to move them to html and host them on the wiki and a site just for them
<ahoneybun> thats my understanding
<lordievader> Ah, and you where searching for a way to present them in the installer right? Believe I read those mails.
<ahoneybun> well not really looking for that, they we talking about putting a video in the installer if a internet connection was made
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Anyhow, I'd love to help out. However for today I'm too tired. Mind if we continue this conversation tommorow (perhaps using some voice-communication)?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: sure I
<ahoneybun> if you can lets use Google Hangout if possible
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I suppose that is possible, my g+ is https://plus.google.com/104311203579449088245
<ahoneybun> lordievader: ok thanks
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I have you in a circle
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping
<valorie> pong
<valorie> how are you this afternoon, ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> valorie: great, yourslef?
<ahoneybun> yourself
<valorie> good
<valorie> I had a great idea as I was falling asleep the other night about the docs but I didn't turn on the light and write it down!
<ahoneybun> good
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> darn
<valorie> I think it was mostly about pages for art, games, and I'm not sure what else
<valorie> sort of a "best of" page for each major grouping
<valorie> maybe following the kickoff grouping?
<valorie> like: what we include by default, and what other greatest hits could be added
<ahoneybun> that is a great idea
<valorie> keep them short as far as text, with just some screenies and links to sites/docs/manuals
<valorie> and like maybe stuff like skype that's a bit involved to install
<ahoneybun> yes
<valorie> that would take a bit of the load off our Basic page
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> right now I'm working on the Getting Involved page
<valorie> personally, I think the more images and links and the less text, the better
<ahoneybun> if you want to do that maybe?
<valorie> easier to get translated
<ahoneybun> currently lordievader wished to get move involved with helping I'm going to talk to him more tomorrow about it
<valorie> yes, I saw that and circled him as well
<ahoneybun> getting more and more :)
<valorie> yup, nothing succeeds like success!
<valorie> and success is more people involved, as well as better docs
<ahoneybun> yep seems we are getting noticed
<valorie> indeed, and it might be time to write to the users list as well
<valorie> some people can at least contribute screenshots
<ahoneybun> valorie: can you use trello to show me what content to move and where for that best of page?
<valorie> and fix typos
<valorie> I'll look and see what I can do
<ahoneybun> I'm subscribed to the user list now
<valorie> ok, I've made a card, but I don't know how to make those little # of # task icons
<ahoneybun> I do
<ahoneybun> I made some more cards
<ahoneybun> to show examples
<valorie> cool
<Riddell> has there been a decision on how docs will be hosted?  a wiki chosen?
<valorie> no, but we're all pretty sure we want something completely under Kubuntu control
<valorie> which means paying for hosting i guess
<valorie> I believe Darkwing will be coming up with a proposal
<ahoneybun> valorie: Darkwing said that he would make a blueprint
<ahoneybun> also a game page? or office page?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> but what games? the default KDE ones?
<valorie> isn't it possible in trello to make subpages?
<valorie> depends on what we package by default
<valorie> and perhaps we can ask the users to vote for their favorites that they install?
<ahoneybun> well there are checklists idk
<ahoneybun> I need to know what to include on those pages, krita, gimp?
<valorie> and we'll have to say something about wine/steam
<ahoneybun> inkscape
<valorie> kickoff has a graphics section
<ahoneybun> steam is hard to install kinda
<valorie> all those will go in there
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> so maybe link to a page about just that? how to install steam?
<ahoneybun> so put the categoires to pages?
<valorie> if it's a really good page, it will get found from google searches
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> bleah, i really don't know how to use trello except in the most beginnerish way
<ahoneybun> you have to install the ubuntu software center to install steam
<ahoneybun> valorie: same here really
<valorie> ewww, why?
<valorie> I hate that bloody thing
<ahoneybun> idk why
<valorie> that's bizarre
<ahoneybun> you can not find it in muon
<ahoneybun> anywhere
<ahoneybun> even with the same repos
<valorie> our devels should fix that!
<valorie> jontheechidna isn't here though
<ahoneybun> I think Ubuntu devels did that somehow
<ahoneybun> anyway
<valorie> yes, separate question
<ahoneybun> there are going to be a lot of pages for all those categories
<ahoneybun> Office, Graphics, Games, Internet, Multimedia?
<valorie> yes, is there any reason not to have all the pages?
<soee> ahoneybun, why do you need to install usc to get steam ?
<valorie> these aren't pages which will be included in our dvd
<ahoneybun> soee: I don't know
<valorie> just on the wiki
<soee> http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<soee> i would go there grab it and install
<ahoneybun> I can't find it in any muon software, apt-get
<ahoneybun> soee: I already have it installed then I removed isc
<ahoneybun> usc
<valorie> is there a steam repository?
<ahoneybun> valorie: so just fill this up and then we will hand pick off of it?
<ahoneybun> for the dvd
<valorie> well, I think Darkwing wants just a very short, very general doc for the dvd, that will change little to none over time
<valorie> really it will just be a link to our docs, which can continue to change with the times
<ahoneybun> valorie: thats what I'm saying the wiki will be deep but the dvd content will be short
<valorie> I wouldn't worry about that now
<valorie> just make our wiki content as rich and good as possible
<ahoneybun> so make as many pages as we want?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<valorie> imo, each page should be short and wonderful
<valorie> wow, really raining hard here now
<valorie> yet still sunny
<valorie> rainbow time!
<ahoneybun> valorie: check the trello
<valorie> super, that's what I mean
<valorie> meant
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> like /Software/Office?
<ahoneybun> valorie: /Software/Managing for the managin repo and such content?
<valorie> I'm not following
<valorie> my idea wasn't about reorganizing the content that we already have
<valorie> but about adding pages based on our kickoff categories
<ahoneybun> there is content on the /Basic page with managing repos and software
<valorie> if we want to link to them from our Basic page etc., great
<ahoneybun> I moved the content from the Basic page to make it smaller
<valorie> so your question above, I'm not sure what you are asking
<ahoneybun> check the pages and trello
<valorie> I don't see how managing fits into this scheme
<ahoneybun> dealing with softwar
<ahoneybun> e
<ahoneybun> ok nevermind
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Software
<valorie> nice!
 * valorie sets to work
<valorie> oops, time for dinner
<ahoneybun> ok talk later?
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> you were editing that page
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-31
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping me when you get back on
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [982889] X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/982889 (by Tomas Vanderka)
<ahoneybun> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> valorie and I were talking about a steam bug in Kubuntu, do you see it in the log?
<JontheEchidna> yup, found it
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, Steam is offered as a free commerical app via their software store
<JontheEchidna> I'm working on support for their API for Muon 2.1
<ahoneybun> ok great, we were wondering why usc was needed to install
<ahoneybun> back
<valorie> ahoneybun: ping
<ahoneybun> valorie: got you
<ahoneybun> pong
<valorie> so I was trying to make a list of the links, I guess you did that the right way
<ahoneybun> oh I beat you to it? I also included your changes as well
<valorie> but aren't we also going to have development, multimedia, office, etc.
<valorie> not sure we need sections; just links
<ahoneybun> sections
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> the verbiage really adds nothing
<valorie> such as: 
<valorie> Internet
<valorie> For information about Internet applications see here.
<valorie> that seems silly to me
<valorie> instead, just a list of the subpages
<ahoneybun> oh well change it
<ahoneybun> as long as it look great :)
<valorie> perhaps with a nice screenie of the kickoff Applications menu
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I'm not sure my menus are like first run though
<ahoneybun> thats my goal
<valorie> does everyone have all the sections?
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> ok, I'll get back to work on that if you are done for now
<ahoneybun> I'll get the screenshot
<ahoneybun> sure
<valorie> and I suggest we use the same order as the menu
<ahoneybun> done
<valorie> where did you put that image?
<valorie> I just saved my work on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Software
<valorie> I was thinking it would be cool to have it on the right side of the page, if that's possible
<ahoneybun> it's possible
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Software
<valorie> hmmm, that's not first-run thought
<valorie> with wine in there!'
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> oh yea I know
<valorie> looks good though
<valorie> we can use that as a placeholder for now
<ahoneybun> yes
<valorie> might be nice to do a little page on the stuff at the bottom -- lost and found, etc. and explain what they are
<valorie> anyway, this is enough to go on for starters
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> so we are keeping development?
<valorie> sure, why not?
<valorie> we need devels, we <3 devels
<ahoneybun> true
<valorie> if people aren't interested, they won't click
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> can I assign a page to you?
<valorie> assign?
<valorie> not sure we need to assign anything
<valorie> but i'm planning on working on this tonight
<ahoneybun> with trello I can
<valorie> not sure I can deal with that responsibility!!!!!!!!!!!
<valorie> jk
<valorie> assign if you like
<ahoneybun> ok cool lol
<ahoneybun> anyway off for the night
<valorie> sleep well
<ahoneybun> thanks will be on saturday
<valorie> is there a way to get a list of 1. what we install by default and 2. offer on the DVD?
<valorie> for the docs
<Tm_T> valorie: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/kubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.manifest
<Tm_T> ...I assume that's what is installed on the DVD (and thus the default install?)
<valorie> thanks
<valorie> I think the difference is kubuntu desktop vs KDE-full
<valorie> which is everything on the dvd
<valorie> woah, that is very complete
<shadeslayer> valorie: yeah manifest is what you want
<valorie> I'll add the link to that to the trello card so I don't lose it
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell should we SRU fixes to oxygen-gtk ? see bug 963736
<ubottu> bug 963736 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "thunderbird and firefox freeze at random : must be killed and restarted" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963736
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Based on the severity of the bug, I'd say yes.
<shadeslayer> k, will have a look today
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can we just sru  the 1.3.3 release from saucy? the diff doesn't look very invasive 
<shadeslayer> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/139674367/gtk2-engines-oxygen_1.3.1-0ubuntu1_1.3.3-1ubuntu1.diff.gz
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Sure.
<shadeslayer> cool
<debfx> shadeslayer: does the new version fix that?
<debfx> I have the same problem but thunderbird only freezes every couple of days so it's a bit difficult to verify
<shadeslayer> debfx: yes, it was commited to the 1.3 branch
<shadeslayer> it = the diff
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318891
<ubottu> KDE bug 318891 in gtk2-engine "gcin hime can not run with latest oxygen-gtk" [Grave,Resolved: fixed]
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318891#c93
<shadeslayer> Riddell will smack me if I break his emacs
<shadeslayer> and I won't get Dr Who episodes
<soee> good morning
<debfx> so the fix has been committed after the 1.3.3 release
<debfx> ah now I remember
<debfx> I've sponsored a Debian upload for this ^^
<debfx> so 1.3.3-2 needs merging
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> debfx: wanna do that for Saucy and SRU for raring?
<shadeslayer> or do you want me to do it?
<debfx> shadeslayer: I have to leave for $work now so feel free to do that
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: those oxygen-gtk bugs do seen like worth a SRU if there's patches
<shadeslayer> there are
<Riddell> shadeslayer: will you take care of it?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> I already uploaded the patches to saucy
<Riddell> "Fathi Boudra (fboudra) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu
<Riddell> Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2014-06-06."
<Riddell> yay fabo still loves us!
<fabo> indeed :) but busy as ever
<yofel> shadeslayer, Quintasan: I got a mail from someone working on plasma-active on mer it seems asking what the state in kubuntu is, I forwarded it to you guys and -devel as I'm clueless.
<yofel> hm, no, just a user
<shadeslayer> ^^ :)
<Riddell> dunno where plasma active 4 is, not convinced it exists
<shadeslayer> Riddell: my guess is that he's talking about master :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: saucy fixed, should I just upload to raring-proposed now?
<shadeslayer> and then the review happens in the queue
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah, and subscribe ~ubuntu-sru and ensure test case is on bug and anything else an SRU needs
<shadeslayer> roger
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uploaded gtk2-engines-oxygen
<shadeslayer> working on oxygen-gtk3
<Riddell> thanks
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/2.0.1-0ubuntu0.1/+build/4629848
<ScottK> Please be fixing.
 * shadeslayer is now member of the error tracker team
<shadeslayer> that was fast
<Riddell> shadeslayer: cor, what gossip can you find?
<shadeslayer> I can see stacktraces
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> there are 2 more commits that I can see from the commit log that might be beneficial to oxygen-gtk3
<Quintasan> hurrr
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: We need to make a 
<Quintasan> PA sprint
<Quintasan> not sure when
<shadeslayer> whenever you have time
<Riddell> PA sprint?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: make a doodle
<shadeslayer> packaging PA sprint  :P
<Quintasan> I shall
<shadeslayer> I am not sure what to reply to that email, and I'm too drowsy after drinking that cough syrup
<Quintasan> lel
<shadeslayer> hurray powercut
<Darkwing> Why do I always wait till last minute to write an essay?
<Riddell> need some testers to try out wifi connection
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<Riddell> if you delete your wireless profile from network manager
<Riddell> then connect again
<Riddell> does it show a notification "failed" but also a tick for connection?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, sorry I can't help , daughter still hasn't sent my laptop back :(
<Riddell> tariq: hi, I don't think I've got an e-mail from you, have I missed it?
<Darkwing> Riddell: Saucy?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: looks like a toolchain issue
<Riddell> Darkwing: now darling, not in public
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: all the errors are in /usr/include/c++/4.7/type_traits
<soee> Riddell, but should i disable cable connection first ?
<Darkwing> Riddell: I knew there was a reason I loved you :P
<Riddell> soee: yes if you're using it
<tariq> Riddell: hi you haven't got an email from me - not sent it yet! Will make some time over the weekend to get something to you!
<Riddell> groovy
<soee> Riddell, got my message?
<Riddell> soee: nope
<soee> Riddell, soee> i have removed my profiles, unpluged cable, activate wirless, add new profile and im connected without any problems (13.04)
<Riddell> soee: lovely thanks, didn't think it was a common issue or we'd be getting lots of reports
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ping
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: everything's fine after a rebuild request
 * yofel now has error tracker access too
<yofel> that was fast indeed considering it's friday
<Riddell> yofel: find any good gossip?
<yofel> well, the stats are interesting considering that I can now finally see what actually happened. It obviously doesn't have many of our packages though, except kde-config-touchpad -.-'
<Riddell> we'd have to turn on apport presumably for it to be much use
<Riddell> why kde-config-touchpad ?
<yofel> Riddell: comes right after ubiquity in crash frequency: https://errors.ubuntu.com/?user=kubuntu-bugs&period=year
<Riddell> !testers | saucy upstart job needs testing
<ubottu> saucy upstart job needs testing: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<Riddell> see #ubuntu-devel
<jessie> vHanda: Have a chance to look at my DB yet?
<Peace-> anybody know how to launch an animatio with a parameter?
<Peace-> with qml
<Riddell> cor, 4.10.4
<Riddell> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, smartboyhw, murthy
<soee> ;]
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> freaking tests
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: If I manage to pass everything this upcoming week we're doing a sprint during the next weekend
<Quintasan> heuehueheuheuehueheuehe
 * Quintasan goes crazy
<Quintasan> wish me luck
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<Dark_light> Is there a concrete chance that kubuntu could be killed by mir ? 
<BluesKaj> Dark_light,how?
<Dark_light> I don't know I was just reading this 
<Dark_light> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2013/05/mir-in-kubuntu/
<BluesKaj> kubuntu isn't going to use mir , wayland is in the works for kubuntu , and canonical no longer supports kubuntu development , Blue Systems has taken on kubuntu support
<Dark_light> yes that I know but will blue systems be able to provide an up to date graphic stack ? and what about package compatibility ? 
<Dark_light> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> I supposed the devs had better get to work on both graphics and audio , and if the hardware drivers aren't designed for the new mir or wayland display server , then we're all in trouble 
<BluesKaj> but there' are some influential ppl with level heads who will come up with the right solution and meanwhile we'll struggle along with X But.I'm optimistic
<BluesKaj> a long as it isn't the same ppl who pushed pulseaudio on us 
<yofel> Dark_light: it's still a bit early to say anything concrete on graphics stack maintenance. Most other ubuntu flavours will be in the same situation so we'll see where the load can be shared.
<yofel>  It's mostly ubuntu patching of the stack that's worrying, but there we'll have to see what the future will bring.
<Dark_light> in a way it could have a positive turn, the ubuntu graphics stack isn't exactly one of the best from what I read 
<Dark_light> right?
<yofel> it isn't, at least not for us. The problem is that we would still have to share mesa, or find a way to maintain 2 copies of it
<Dark_light> well I'm not an expert but I assume they will just apply patches when building the package, wouldn't it be as simple as just stripping it of the patches and rebuilding it ? 
<yofel> possibly
<yofel> + some re-packaging so the packages can be distinguished from each other
<Dark_light> ok, thanks! 
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see the security issue I mailed to kubuntu-devel?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-01
<Riddell> ScottK: nope, which was that?
<Riddell> oh yes kdeplasma-addons
<ScottK> Yeah.  That one.
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping
<valorie> pong
<valorie> ahoneybun: ^^
<ahoneybun> ^^
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I got a good start on the devel page last night
<valorie> but I'll write to the devel list first and get it read for completeness and sanity
<valorie> before finding the links to finish it
<valorie> dunno about layout etc.
<ahoneybun> awesome, if you saw I talked to lordievader today and pointed him to look for errors and make comments on the pages we have so far
<valorie> we should have a better kubuntu docs template for new pages
<valorie> yes, but I think devels in particular need to look at that one because neither of us is a devel
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> what about nano as a text editor?
<valorie> ah, no one in #kde-cafe mentioned using nano to actually code in
<valorie> I've usually seen that used as a fixer of system files
<valorie> I don't want to load the page with a bunch of stuff no one uses
<ahoneybun> what page can we use as a template?
<valorie> or leave out anything that will show devels that they can use kubuntu to do everything they need
<valorie> you're in charge; pick on you like a lot
<valorie> look at the basic kubuntu template we have now too
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm not sure I have the exp needed to be "in charge"
<valorie> in charge of getting the docs into the wiki, for sure
<valorie> we're all learning
<ahoneybun> yea seems I know the most about the wiki
<valorie> so just Do It
<ahoneybun> I'm not going to stop, I'm just making a point ;)
<valorie> anything we do can be changed, so no harm done no matter what
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> the Basic page has the most and is layed out well for the most part I think
<valorie> if we have a good template, you don't have make all the pages; I will be able to do it by myself
<valorie> sec
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> sec?
<valorie> sec is short for second
<valorie> but I'm back
<ahoneybun> hello?
<jessie> ahoneybun: Hello!
<ahoneybun> ok good
<ahoneybun> jessie: hello!
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping
<valorie> pong
<valorie> damn, more freaking tornadoes in oklahoma
<ahoneybun> my router freaked out
<jessie> valorie: I know, right. It's bad news. :-/
<valorie> the only good thing is that it's hitting where people are well prepared
<valorie> but dang, those people have been pounded
<ahoneybun> valorie: what did you mean by "sec"
<valorie> ah, you didn't see my reply
<valorie> that's short for 'second'
<valorie> like 'min' for minute
<ahoneybun> I thought so
<ahoneybun> no it stopped at the sec part
<ahoneybun> so you second the choose of using the basic page as a templete
<valorie> sure, that's fine
<valorie> a template is pretty barebones
<valorie> but it does save some time
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> so just make a new page with the basic page as a copy?
<valorie> no, look at our other templates
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development
<valorie> for instance, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Software/Utilities?action=edit&template=KubuntuTemplate
<ahoneybun> did you make that? 
<ahoneybun> so we can just use that?
<valorie> no, the packagers made that
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> I think we should just link to that, yes
<valorie> in the getting involved part
<valorie> can't top that page for sure
<ahoneybun> its very nice
<ahoneybun> there a lot of pages for getting involved
<ahoneybun> I think we shoule link to them
<ahoneybun> then write what we are messing ourselfs
<valorie> right
<valorie> no point in redoing excellent stuff
<valorie> just replace crappy stuff and fill in holes
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> with this the getting involved will be finished soon
<valorie> weeeeee
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> \o/
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/GettingInvolved
<valorie> two forums in the text, but three links
<ahoneybun> fixed
<valorie> actually, I 'll go through that when you are done with it
<ahoneybun> so on the trello we have one more thing, bug reporting
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ContactUs
<valorie> so, you went through these old pages already, right?
<valorie> there are loads like this, with the old header
<valorie> which is not beautiful
<ahoneybun> well looked
<ahoneybun> littlegirl did beautiful docs
<ahoneybun> on the contactus page
<valorie> nothing against the page; just the old header
<valorie> all gray blobs
<ahoneybun> I'm saying the content is wonderful
<valorie> we do have one nice new header
<valorie> but it isn't used much
<ahoneybun> only problem is that we have to use the way the content is written everywhere to look good
<ahoneybun> new header?
<valorie> the slim blue one
<ahoneybun> can I just take the content off that contactus page and reuse it?
<ahoneybun> the way it is layed out
<valorie> sure
<ahoneybun> jessie: you there?
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/GettingInvolved
<valorie> awesome!
<valorie> when you are done I will go through it
<ahoneybun> valorie: go right ahead
<ahoneybun> I think I need fresh eyes on it
<valorie> ok!
<ahoneybun> my phone lasted 22 hours today
<ahoneybun> palasso: hello!
<palasso> Hi ahoneybun :)
<ahoneybun> palasso: whats up
<palasso> nothing much
<ahoneybun> valorie: I made lordievader a normal member on the board
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> yep
<jessie> ahoneybun: Yes, I am here at times.
<ahoneybun> were you talking on the devel list?
<ahoneybun> I think wrong person
<ahoneybun> valorie: how is the editing doing?
<ahoneybun> going?
<valorie> done with https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/GettingInvolved I think
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> anyway I'm going to live in like 15 mins
<ahoneybun> leave
<valorie> have fun!
<ahoneybun> yea kinda have a headache
<valorie> :(
<ahoneybun> palasso: do you have a trello account?
<ahoneybun> it's fine
 * valorie passes the cool lemonade to ahoneybun
<palasso> No I don't
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> ? lol
<ahoneybun> palasso: want to help with the docs?
<ahoneybun> cool lemonade?
<palasso> I hadn't seen them in days. I checked them out. They've grown from last time I checked. I will read them more carefully later for proofreading
<ahoneybun> palasso: cool can you make a trello account and I'll add you as a member to the board
<palasso> I'm not a Kubuntu member. Should I be in the board?
<valorie> sure!
<ahoneybun> palasso: I'm not either
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> and you should consider membership
<valorie> when you qualify
<valorie> hi himcesjf
<valorie> ahoneybun: himcesjf is another person who wants to help us on the docs
<palasso> Ohh ok I'll make a trello account later today
<valorie> himcesjf: meet ahoneybun, aaron
<himcesjf> Hey ahoneybun and aaron
<ahoneybun> himcesjf: hi we are the same person
<himcesjf> Heh
<valorie> sorry, I meant to say that ahoneybun IS aaron
<ahoneybun> yep 
<himcesjf> Got it. Nice to meet you ahoneybun
<valorie> and himcesjf is himanshu, one of my friends
<ahoneybun> himcesjf: same here
<ahoneybun> valorie: cool
<ahoneybun> himcesjf: the more the merrier
<ahoneybun> so we have Darkwing, valorie, ahoneybun, lordievader, palasso and himcesjf or so
<valorie> if all of use contribute just a bit, we
<valorie> 'll have the best docs around!
<valorie> well, next to KDE's, which rock now
<ahoneybun> thats the plan
<valorie> I have to say that archlinux has an excellent wiki too
<ahoneybun> yes
<valorie> too techie for my taste, but very complete
<ahoneybun> tbh Kubuntu has to many double pages
<valorie> I think himcesjf missed the bit about trello
<valorie> where we have our todos and such
<valorie> https://trello.com
<valorie> not open source, afaik, but useful nonetheless
<ahoneybun> valorie: I think we need to try to have another hangout to speed up all the new people 
<valorie> lordievader, palasso, himcesjf: are you all subbed to kubuntu-devel list?
<valorie> if not, sub please
<palasso> I am
<ahoneybun> valorie: maybe just get them all subbed up and resend the message darkwing sent out
<valorie> they can look at the archives
<valorie> no need to resend
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> anyway nice to meet you himcesjf
<ahoneybun> valorie: away I go
<valorie> feel better, ahoneybun
<himcesjf> I'm subscribed to kubuntu-devel mailing list and yes, did check trello as mentioned in the channel topic
<ahoneybun> valorie: it's nothing but thanks ;) 
<valorie> ah, someone who reads /topic!
<valorie> excellent
<ahoneybun> himcesjf: make a trello account and I'll add you if valorie can't 
<ahoneybun> by all!
<ahoneybun> bey
<ahoneybun> bye
<himcesjf> Sure. Bye
<lordievader> valorie: I'm subbed for quite a while now ;)
<markey> my Qt Creator isn't showing any Qt API docs. what am I missing?
<markey> oh
<markey> qt4-doc
<markey> I guess
<markey> got confused because other qt packages are named libqt4-
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I didn't realize Scotland Yard had a blue box that moves in time and space :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer:   :)  England's police HQ does have a classic sign to that description
<jussi> cripes a "shred -vn7" takes a long time...
<shadeslayer> :P
<jussi> finally am on pass 5....
<jussi> (started about 5 hours ago...
<apachelogger> jussi: can you please tell someone to update the kubuntu channel ACLS?
<apachelogger> i.e. old council members out, new members in
<jussi> bah, Tm_T was going to do it. Ill have a look this evening if Elodi goes to sleep...
<shadeslayer> FWIW I'm running the script for 4.10.4
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm not sure if you noticed, but this : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/revision/759
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<yofel> shadeslayer: stgraber was talking about that yesterday in #ubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> ah, call for testing
<shadeslayer> yofel: care to setup the status page for 4.10.4
<yofel> eek, forgot about it. Give me a minute
<lordievader> yofel, shadeslayer: If that is about upstart, BluesKaj and I tested that yesterday. It works fine :)
<yofel> yay
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> shadeslayer: done, next run is in 10min
<shadeslayer> yofel: np, source is still being downloaded on my server
<yofel> shadeslayer: mind updating the pad to say that you're working on it please?
<shadeslayer> ofcourse
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Season 6 is super scary :S
<shadeslayer> Patch kubuntu_CVE-2009-2702.diff can be reverse-applied
<ubottu> KDE KSSL in kdelibs 3.5.4, 4.2.4, and 4.3 does not properly handle a '\0' character in a domain name in the Subject Alternative Name field of an X.509 certificate, which allows man-in-the-middle attackers to spoof arbitrary SSL servers via a crafted certificate issued by a legitimate Certification Authority, a related issue to CVE-2009-2408. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-2702)
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> it just pased the CVE 
<shadeslayer> odd, why did we not drop this earlier? why is it still in the packaging?
<yofel> did it only start failing now or was it disabled?
<shadeslayer> bzr log doesn't mention it anywhere except for the recent merge
<shadeslayer> okay, bzr log -p does show it, it was enabled earlier
<shadeslayer> so it only started failing now
<yofel> ahoneybun: as you're reworking the getting involved documentation, you might want to look at http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute and esp. the wiki sites linked from there
<yofel> ahoneybun: ah, you're already pointing to those, ignore me ^^
<yofel> hm...
 * yofel wonders if nepomuk doesn't work for him because virtuoso isn't running...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think that's one that upstream never fixed completely is why we still had a patch.
<shadeslayer> checking history
<shadeslayer> just to make sure I don't remove a security patch
<shadeslayer> jr applied it
<shadeslayer> e2de9d0925699471cdfb9a8d26feffb4a18f4f4d
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> Committed revision 499.                                                                                                                                                        
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=499&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 499 | Made the necessary changes so that kfax will compile with the new libs. Bernd
<shadeslayer> one more, and we'll hit 500 rev's with kdelibs :P
<shadeslayer> kajongg and oxygen-icons are apparently out of sync
<yofel> wtf? http://paste.kde.org/755690
<yofel> vHanda: ever seen something like that ^
<yofel> yep, moved that out of the way and nepomuk works again
<yofel> vHanda: I still have it if you want to take a look
<yofel> http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/misc/soprano-virtuoso.trx.old
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's that good for?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: logs from #ubuntu-devel suggest that it's needed for ubiquity
<shadeslayer> ubiquity-dm specifically
<apachelogger> good stuff
<shadeslayer> yofel: all uploaded
<shadeslayer> except oxygen-icons and kajongg
<shadeslayer> oxygen-icons 4.10.3 was never uploaded to saucy :S
<ahoneybun> yofel: thanks!
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> No handlers could be found for logger "bzr"
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^ ever seen that before?
<shadeslayer> when pushing kdeartwork
<ahoneybun> hello all
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: fine, you?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Doing good too. Do you want a new default menu screenshot for: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Software ?
<ahoneybun> do you have one with one with just the default things?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I have a fresh vm ;)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: sure then go for it, it would look better
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Under Basic -> Networking -> Wireless, what do you mean with 'Ubuntu-drivers'? Do you mean 'Additional-drivers'?
<shadeslayer> k sleep
<ahoneybun> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ok.
<jessie> Is the Raring backports on 4.10.2 or 4.10.3?
<jessie> The backports PPA, that is.
<yofel> jessie: raring backports has no KDE, raring updates has 4.10.3
<jessie> yofel: raring-updates ? Mkay, I thought so. Why does it show me being on 4.10.2 then?
<yofel> jessie: I mean the updates ppa (kubuntu-ppa/ppa), 4.10.3 is in raring-proposed too, will be in -updates on monday I think
<jessie> yofel: Okay, that makes more sense. I'll add that and see if this bug that was supposedly fixed in 4.10.3 goes away. :-)
<lordievader> ahoneybun: How do I add/change an image in the wiki?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: see attachment in the top when you are viewing the wiki page
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Just saw that ;)
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> ;)
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ok, take a look: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Software
<ahoneybun> good, did you use ksnapshot?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Yes, and gimp.
<ahoneybun> I use the capture mode: window under cursor and I get just the menu no back ground
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Window under cursor gave some artifact, perhaps due to the kwin effects.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: weird it works great for me, you ss still looks better then mine though :)
<ahoneybun> brb
<jessie> Rectangle Region + 1 second delay? That's the one I use for these kinds of things.
<jessie> http://imgur.com/fJcaJyU
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> jessie: I just use window under cursor and 3 second delay and it is perfect
<Tm_T> ohai
<ahoneybun> Tm_T: hello
<ahoneybun> lordievader: 
<lordievader> ahoneybun: ?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: just seeing if I'm still connected
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I recieve your message :)
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> lordievader: busy making the docs awesome
<ahoneybun> ?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Going to continue after dinner.
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<lordievader> ahoneybun: What target-audience do I need to keep in mind?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: very beginner
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ok thanks.
<ahoneybun> yep
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Would it be a good idea to write a short how-to in the "managing software" section instead of giving links?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: we are giving links to work that is already done
<ahoneybun> trying to avoid redoing work
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I get that, but this way it seems a bit... euhmm.. empty.
<ahoneybun> I guess what are you writting about?
<ahoneybun> writing
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Currently nothing, just looking at the page thinking of how it can be improved.
<ahoneybun> yea
<xnox> apachelogger: shadeslayer: it's good for many things. It lets you start/stop/restart desktop-session services & get their logging stuctured correctly. It also limits any daemons getting reparented to pid1, thus makeing log out more reliable.
<xnox> and I'd like to use it for ubiquity as well (drop ubiquity-dm, and simply pre-empt full desktop with launching ubiquity alone)
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Whoo including such parts might be better than linking :)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: what
<ahoneybun> ?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: About the Managing Software still.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: the plan is to link what is done and then fill in the rest
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Hold on, let me see if I can work out what I have in mind.
<ahoneybun> ok
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Something like this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic#Managing_Software_in_a_Graphical_Interface_.28Muon.29
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Note the bit till the last sourced from the actual ManagingSoftware page.
<ahoneybun> wait did you move that?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: No, I included a bit of the ManagingSoftware page. I love include functions, appearantly this wiki also has an include function :)
<ahoneybun> I'm not following
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Take a look at the source.
<ahoneybun> oh my
<lordievader> Awesome aint it?
<ahoneybun> yea I did not know that
<ahoneybun> but is it not the same as just throwing it on the page?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: No, the usefull thing about this is, that if the ManagingSofware page is updated, the update is imedeatly visible on the Basic page.
<ahoneybun> oh really
<ahoneybun> lordievader: you know more then you let on!
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I have a couple of tricks up my sleeve ;)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: it seems there are a lot of double links and such, it needs to be cleaned up
<ahoneybun> but great job 
<lordievader> ahoneybun: It was a bit of a proof of concept.
<ahoneybun> yea ok
<ahoneybun> check it out now
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Btw for more info on the include:https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpOnMacros/Include
<ahoneybun> cool
<lordievader> ahoneybun: You've removed the links?
<ahoneybun> I used the include to have them
<ahoneybun> lordievader: work on getting it what you think would look good and we'll work on it later
<lordievader> ahoneybun: What do you mean?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: work on getting it to look good then I'll look at it later
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Where did the commandline page go to, I could have sworn it was there a minute ago.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: just refresh
<lordievader> Ah, sorry.
<ahoneybun> its cool
<ahoneybun> any off I go to work
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Okay, have fun!
<ahoneybun> lordievader: sure lol, you too
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-02
<shadeslayer> xnox: when you say "pre empt the desktop" I'm assuming that you're loading the full desktop behind the scenes, I don't think that's a good idea, because on low end systems there might be enough memory for just one of them
<shadeslayer> ( I've seen this issue crop up in a derivative )
<shadeslayer> so you can try out the live system and then reboot and just directly installed, everything will still work post install, but atleast you can install
<shadeslayer> when you load the desktop *and* ubiquity, you might not have enough memory for ubiquity to complete
<shadeslayer> *and just directly install
<valorie> shadeslayer: have you seen the little vid in http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2013/05/quick-update-on-vivaldi-hardware.html ?
<shadeslayer> yep
 * shadeslayer is looking at the Canonical IP rights policy
<shadeslayer> /o\
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/doctorwho/articles/Matt-Smith-to-leave-Doctor-Who
<valorie> wth!
<valorie> although the final ep had me wondering about that
<shadeslayer> <spoiler>
<shadeslayer> Doesn't the doctor die in S6
<shadeslayer> when he's killed by that astronaut ...
<shadeslayer> at the age of 1100 something
<shadeslayer> </spoiler>
<valorie> sure, and I wonder how they are going to tie all that in, since.....
<valorie> well, fiery funeral, lets just say that
<shadeslayer> yeah
<valorie> how did you do that spoiler?
<valorie> shadeslayer is so leet
<shadeslayer> you set the background and text to black in quassel
<shadeslayer> with the arrow thingy near the text box
<valorie> I guess that's possible in konvi as well
<shadeslayer> probably
<valorie> have you seen the end of this season yet?
<shadeslayer> I've watched all of S7
<shadeslayer> I'm watching it backwards
<shadeslayer> S7, now S6
<valorie> ok
<shadeslayer> it's equally confusing at times :P
<valorie> in true time traveler fashion
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> ;)
<valorie> I've watched all the eps since the reboot
<valorie> now I've started with the first doctor back in the 60s
<shadeslayer> S4 has matt smith as well right?
<shadeslayer> hm, nope
<valorie> ah, David Tennant
<valorie> perhaps my favorite doctor
<valorie> we'll see
<shadeslayer> oh also, S6 now ties in nicely with S7
<shadeslayer> the ending of S7
<valorie> yes, they pay a lot of attention to the past
<shadeslayer> yeah, just realized this
<valorie> the more old stuff you see, the more interesting the new stuff is
<shadeslayer> :D
<ahoneybun> hello
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping
<valorie> pong
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> I see jesse has joined us
<valorie> yep, I think he's been doing the docs for the longest
<valorie> having he and Darkwing work on the docbook part will be excellent
<ahoneybun> for sure such experts
<ahoneybun> did you see lordievader's work ?
<valorie> ah, the include?
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> yes, I'm so happy that's possible
<ahoneybun> is that better?
<valorie> because truly, the less we copy, the better
<valorie> best to have ONE place to update
<valorie> I was thinking about images too
<valorie> would be cool to get them organized, especially screenies, and be careful to use one shot over again rather than having two similar ones
<ahoneybun> I'm just wondering how that is better then just another page, it still links to the other subpage
<valorie> so when one is updated, it'll update everywhere
<ahoneybun> lordievader has more knowledge of the wiki then I it would seem
<valorie> because when the include is updated, so is the wiki page
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> did not know that
<valorie> I used to use includes on my webpages
<valorie> for stuff like copyright
<valorie> you fix the include, and all your pages are fixed
<valorie> unfortunately that might break when we moved everything, if/when that happens
<valorie> but whatever
<ahoneybun> but the include is just the where to start and end in the other page
<valorie> my goal now is to make what we've got the best
<valorie> and I'll deal with the future when it arrives
<ahoneybun> he also gave us a clean install kickoff screenshot
<ahoneybun> for the software page
<ahoneybun> valorie: as the trello reflects I believe the Getting Involved page is done
<ahoneybun> or has a good start
<valorie> yes, I think it's good
<valorie> I'll go through the other 'done' pages again, but I think we're doing really well
<ahoneybun> I think so as well
<ahoneybun> how would you rate the software/development page as being done?
<valorie> not sure; i need some feedback from devels about accuracy and completeness
<ahoneybun> ok
<valorie> then I'll get links
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Software
<valorie> I ran out of steam doing that, and then figured why do work that should be tossed anyway?
<ahoneybun> so we are tossing it?
<valorie> no, no
<valorie> but perhaps some of what I listed isn't much used
<valorie> so should be removed from the lists
<ahoneybun> utils should be one
<ahoneybun> I think
<valorie> the only problem I have with that screenie is that the slider is at the bottom instead of the top
<valorie> why shouldn't we cover utilities?
<ahoneybun> I see
<valorie> some people don't even know what we have to offer
<valorie> I meant on the actual devel page
<ahoneybun> lordievader: ping
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> the software/devel ?
<valorie> it's very high quality, but it would be best to match our list
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> the image is good quality?
<valorie> anyway, I'm going to watch a movie for awhile
<valorie> yes, the image is good quality, but I think the slider should be at the top so the image matches our list of pages
<valorie> I'll bbl
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> but
<valorie> but?
<ahoneybun> I think I would be a team member of the docs team, no?
<valorie> what?'
<valorie> where
<ahoneybun> a member of the docs team
<ahoneybun> launchpad? just asking
<valorie> oh
<valorie> sure
<valorie> mostly that is so we can check out the docbook files
<ahoneybun> I will not hold you up for the movie
<valorie> at this point, what we have is mostly junk
<valorie> imo
<ahoneybun> the wiki pages?
<valorie> present docbook=junk
<ahoneybun> ok
<valorie> you've got the best of it in the wiki pages
<ahoneybun> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1304/offline-packages.html 
<valorie> yeah, i read that
<valorie> pretty cool
<valorie> I wonder if that works for us too?
<valorie> anyway, back in awhile
<ahoneybun> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1304/index.html
<ahoneybun> one more thing sorry
<ahoneybun> I think this is awesome
<valorie> I like ours better, but they have some excellent ideas as well
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I'll talk to you later
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: time travel
<shadeslayer> ??
<apachelogger> the answer to every dw question is time travel
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> but really, it makes no sense :P
<shadeslayer> He clearly dies, they burn his body, he is not not transferred to another body as Professor Song clearly says
<shadeslayer> the most fun part is that there's no Clara Oswald there
<shadeslayer> seeing as he's > 1100 years old, he's obviously met her in S7, but no Clara Oswald in S6 when he dies
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> he was gone once
<apachelogger> then he was dancing at a wedding
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> and to make that happen moffat didn't even need time travel
<apachelogger> ....
<shadeslayer> younger Doctor who just happened to be there?
<shadeslayer> will have to see that episode to really comment :P
<apachelogger> many options
<apachelogger> you could take an asortment of drugs
<shadeslayer> super slow torrents, barely any seeders :(
<apachelogger> whatever you come up with is probably close to what is going to happen :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> anyway, it wouldn't be him saving himself
<apachelogger> it never is
<apachelogger> at the very best someone else will have to enable him to do that
<shadeslayer> yeah, can't be that, isn't there a rule about not going back into your own time or sth?
<shadeslayer> too much of a pradox
<apachelogger> there's rules, and there is the doctor :P
<shadeslayer> haha
<apachelogger> the paradox would try to auto-correct IIRC
<apachelogger> so it's not impossible, it's just not a very good idea as you may turn yourself into green goo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you have season 6 on your HDD?
<shadeslayer> can you make it available to me ? :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.ebay.in/itm/Doctor-Who-Sonic-Screwdriver-Programmable-Universal-Remote-Control-Coll-ILJ-/290866846505?pt=IN_LCD_LED_Plasma_Televisions&hash=item43b903db29#ht_2939wt_908
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Pong, do you guys need a new/better screenshot? I'm on it!
<lordievader> ahoneybun, valorie: Made a screenshot with the slider in the top position. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Software
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Would it be nice to have the Muon screenshots without the mouse-cursor?
<apachelogger> ahoneybun, lordievader: actually the documentation order is wrong, MSC should be the first and preferred version
<lordievader> apachelogger: I have it noted ;)
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<soee> good morning
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1186721] package libqt4-designer 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4 failed to install/upgrade: erreur lors de l'éc... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1186721 (by joe fobs)
<lordievader> ahoneybun: ping
<ahoneybun> lordievader: ping
<markey> I'm starting to wonder if there's something wrong with QtScript in Kubuntu. Amarok is crashing a lot with scripts, and the crashes are always deep in the QtScript library
<markey> on Gentoo noone can reproduce these
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Have you seen apachelogger's comment about Muon?
<ahoneybun> kinda did not fully understand
<lordievader> ahoneybun: In the software section we talk about the Muon Package Manager, if I understand apachelogger correctly the Muon Software Center is preferred.
<ahoneybun> yea I see that after rereading
<ahoneybun> lordievader: look at the repository section, it say for more information see the /basic/managingrepositories but all the content on that page is on the basic page
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Only the adding/removing repos is on the basic page.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: switched and done
<lordievader> ahoneybun: ?
<ahoneybun> I put MSC before MPM
<lordievader> Ah, oke. Nice.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Anyhow do you like what I did with the basic page?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: expand the other subpages onto it?
<lordievader> What other subpages are you talking about?
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic/ManagingSoftware
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic/ManagingRepositories
<lordievader> I just made a slight change to ManagingRepos. Still aint clear what you want...
<lordievader> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> what I we want is for the docs to the best they can be
<ahoneybun> bbl
<lordievader> True, true.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I'm going to bed, talk to you tommorow.
<valorie> lordievader: excellent screenie! thanks
<valorie> so Development isn't first in the default menu?
<ahoneybun> valorie: pin
<ahoneybun> valorie: I don't think it is there unless you install something related to it
<valorie> ah, that's a thought
<valorie> maybe we should move that to the bottom then
<valorie> I couldn't find your template so I didn't make any new pages last night
<valorie> did you save one?
<ahoneybun> no I use the KubuntuTemplate one
<valorie> ok, I'll use that then
<valorie> also: http://home.chpc.utah.edu/~davidr/humor/pricelist.html is funny
<ahoneybun> lol 
<valorie> esp. the last line
<valorie> grabbed that from the kde-sysadmin chan
<ahoneybun> how does one make a template
<valorie> I assume save it as a template?
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> I hate moinmoin, so I've not investigated that
<ahoneybun> not sure as well
<ahoneybun> the only issue with the KubuntuTemplate is that is has the topbar that is so old
<valorie> right, that's why I didn't use it
<ahoneybun> I just removed that part
<ahoneybun> I have been kinda starting from nothing and just coping my older work
<valorie> I was too tired to do that last night
<valorie> it will all get done in time
<valorie> and we have plenty of time
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-26
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1275584] Kubuntu 14.04 Kickoff Font Look Ugly / Jerky @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1275584 (by j2snowden)
<shadeslayer> good morning :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mind verifying https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect/+bug/1319365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319365 in kdeconnect (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please update kdeconnect to 0.5.2" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I have no device
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> what is this, the 90'w
<shadeslayer> *90's
<apachelogger> I might as well have a 90's phone because those are just as good at doing phone things
<shadeslayer> yofel: mind verifying 1319365
<yofel> lp 1319365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319365 in kdeconnect (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please update kdeconnect to 0.5.2" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319365
<yofel> not installed on my work notebook, but I guess I can try it out later
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer> yofel: cool
<apachelogger> yofel: did you ever get anywhere with the shared git for kubuntu and debian thing?
<yofel> no
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1323274] Restore Debian's init.d script for insserv compatibility @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1323274 (by Martin Pitt)
 * shadeslayer reviews apachelogger's policy changes
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1323274] Restore Debian's init.d script for insserv compatibility @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1323274 (by Martin Pitt)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bug 1323315 plz
<ubottu> bug 1323315 in trusty-backports "Please backport milou 0.1-0ubuntu1 (universe) from utopic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323315
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1323274] Restore Debian's init.d script for insserv compatibility @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1323274 (by Martin Pitt)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1323274] Restore Debian's init.d script for insserv compatibility @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1323274 (by Martin Pitt)
<santa_> yofel: ping?
<santa_> I would like to requuest the merging of this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+junk/ktexteditor-work
<santa_> into this one https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ktexteditor
<santa_> however the web interface of launchpad apparently doesn't allow me to do that
<santa_> any idea? I would like to get some small changes here and there in the kubuntu kf5/plasma-next packaging
<ScottK> santa_: Wouldn't it be a better idea to use dh_link in any case?
<santa_> ScottK: maybe, I didn't write that /rules, let me check
<santa_> ScottK: reading the fabulous manual I'm not sure
<ScottK> As a general rule it's better to use that than do symlinks by hand.
<santa_> yeah
<santa_> thing is, the original file is provided by kate-data (from kde 4), so I'm not sure if dh_link would work fine here
<santa_> also, if creating that link is ok
<santa_> the -data package should depend on the old kate-data, shouldn't it?
<ScottK> Not sure.
<ScottK> Also, rather than ignoring the error, probably better to separate the override into a  override-dh_install-indep
<ScottK> Then the linking only happens on the arch all.
<santa_> that seems more correct, yes
<santa_> I tought it would be more difficult to do it only in indep
<ScottK> I'd say since we're just starting out with KF5, better to do it right.
<santa_> ScottK: ok. another thing, could you give me a sources.list of the chroot where I should build the packages for kubuntu?
<ScottK> It's the standard one for Ubuntu.
<santa_> ScottK: + the kf5 ppa?
<ScottK> Presumably, but I haven't been much involved in that part.
<santa_> ok
<santa_> ScottK: I have also some unmature plasma-workspace work, it would be a pity to not share this effort with kubuntu, how could I get my code in?
<ScottK> Make a bzr branch and ask for a merge here is probably best.
<santa_> ok, will do
<santa_> I have to warn it's still too unmature XD
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1323274] Restore Debian's init.d script for insserv compatibility @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1323274 (by Martin Pitt)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I accepted usb-creator to get it building, but it still needs test case, etc SRU stuff in the bug.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Nevermind
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1323274] Restore Debian's init.d script for insserv compatibility @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1323274 (by Martin Pitt)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-27
<ahoneybun_> who do you have to talk to about sponsorship for Akademy?
<valorie> ahoneybun_: you apply to canonical
<valorie> community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1323274] Restore Debian's init.d script for insserv compatibility @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1323274 (by Martin Pitt)
<jussi> Riddell: pingle
<jussi> Riddell: please pm when you can
<Riddell> jussi: morning
<apachelogger> debian bug 645440
<ubottu> Debian bug 645440 in polkit-kde-1 "obsolete conffiles not removed on upgrades" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/645440
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=polkit-kde-agent-1.git&a=commit&h=d66f8e03ebdf7b57c46ecbac30290e65b5a15d86
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1323274] Restore Debian's init.d script for insserv compatibility @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1323274 (by Martin Pitt)
<shadeslayer> yofel: any news on that kdeconnect SRU
<yofel> I forgot, sorry :(
<shadeslayer> np
 * shadeslayer logs out from neon
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1323274] Restore Debian's init.d script for insserv compatibility @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1323274 (by Martin Pitt)
<apachelogger> oh, a wild shadeslayer appeared
 * shadeslayer swishes his cloak and disappears
<yofel> it escaped
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect/+bug/1319365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319365 in kdeconnect (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please update kdeconnect to 0.5.2" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1289026
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289026 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Trusty) "usb-creator-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidgetPrivate::deleteTLSysExtra() on exit" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<shadeslayer> I fixed ye crash
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://trello.com/c/b72xiNc6
<shadeslayer> where be this magical branch
<shadeslayer> also, are we continuing with python
 * shadeslayer throws a octopus at spotify for spamming me with notifications
<BluesKaj> ;
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lp:~apachelogger/software-properties/rip
<apachelogger> it's nowhere near usable, it's basically what I did to find the issues with the present code 
<apachelogger> it's pretty much removing the entire wiring between UI and code IIRC
<apachelogger> and replicating parts of what the gtk thing looks like
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where are we on sddm?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw I think the init scripts need fixoring
<shadeslayer> which I shall do today/tomorrow
<shadeslayer> also, pid support is missing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: of sddm?
<shadeslayer> *pid file
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/sddm/sddm/pull/148
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: isn't start-stop writing the pid?
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> not very fancy
<shadeslayer> not afaik
<shadeslayer>        -p, --pidfile pid-file
<shadeslayer>               Check whether a process has created the file pid-file. Note: using this matching option alone might cause unintended processes to be acted on, if the old process terminated without being able to remove the pid-file.
<apachelogger> fair enough
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe just don't care and write a systemd unit instead ^^
<shadeslayer> heh well
<shadeslayer> does utopic use systemd yet
<shadeslayer> I saw pitti doing thingums
<shadeslayer> but idk if there's a switch planned yet
<apachelogger> no, my point is if it works well enough it is good enough until systemd lands :P
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> I need to blog
<apachelogger> so any time spent on making the sysvinit script perfect IMO is time wasted in the end
<shadeslayer> so much stuff to do!
<shadeslayer> true
<yofel> I think they're working on the switch, but for now they're restoring sysvinit compatibility
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1323274] Restore Debian's init.d script for insserv compatibility @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1323274 (by Martin Pitt)
<ghostcube> urgs systemd 
<santa_> Riddell: apparently you forgot to upload to bzr the debian/*.install files to the kf5 kdnss
<santa_> s/kdnss/kdnssd/
<kubotu> santa_ meant: "Riddell: apparently you forgot to upload to bzr the debian/*.install files to the kf5 kdnssd"
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did kdeconnect get verified?  Last I checked, it wasn't.
<Riddell> santa_: it's at bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdnssd-kf5/ and it has three .install files in it
<sgclark> Anyone available to help me with this debian merge diff  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7529015/ 
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> sgclark: which is which?
<sgclark> line one states which is kubuntu
<santa_> Riddell: oh. it seems you have 2 bzrs for kdnssd kf5 based? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdnssd http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdnssd-kf5/
<Riddell> sgclark: but go with whatever is in debian
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, thanks!
<Riddell> santa_: yep some packages we have to rename the source to as they have the same names in kdelibs4 land
<Riddell> sgclark: .PHONY: override_dh_auto_test  this makes it not run dh_auto_test
<sgclark> Riddell: also I want to verify, they have a eigen3 patch but we do not because eigen3 is available, do I keep or remove patch?
<Riddell> +$(overridden_command) -V -- -c0  that makes it not stop on a symbols change
<sgclark> ahhh thanks
<Riddell> sgclark: I think we're trying to move from eigen 2 to eigen 3 so keep the patch, I seem to remember sending that to upstream and/or debian in the hope they'd pick it up but it might be a good idea to send a reminder
<santa_> Riddell: jftr the one without the -kf5 contains kf5 stuff, but that's obsolete I guess, thanks again for the info
<Riddell> santa_: or I pushed to the wrong place maybe
<sgclark> Riddell: also, what is going on with baloo, it is holding me up on kf5 progress
<Riddell> sgclark: needs someone to finish it off, if it's holding you up then you can go ahead and do that
<santa_> I did build baloo, had to change a bit the ubuntu packaging
<sgclark> Riddell: will do!
<santa_> I can give you the changes if you want
<Riddell> sgclark: seems source renamed to baloo-kf5 I guess (I can't think of a better name)
<Riddell> santa_: please do
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I verified it
<santa_> sgclark: interesting for ubuntu, I have just completed the build depends
<santa_> sgclark: http://paste.kde.org/pmo7pxh1o
<santa_> btw what's the standard sources.list for a chroot to build kubuntus kf5 packages?
<santa_> I tried to browse the documentation but got lost
<Riddell> santa_: just the same as any other? deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main universe
<santa_> + the ppa I guess
<santa_> thanks
<Riddell> and the qt5 ppa
<sgclark> I am lost. Who is doing baloo? I was removed as a maintainer?
<Riddell> sgclark: go ahead and take it back
<santa_> sgclark: I'm working for a debian derivative - siduction, I'm porting kubuntus packages
<santa_> and I would like to send some changes back to kubuntu, that's it
<santa_> I don't have permissions to push to your bzr repos
<santa_> sgclark: just check the build depends I added, that's the only change interesting for ubuntu :)
<sgclark> ok thank you
<santa_> sgclark: also if you are on the mood, I could create some bzr branches in launchpad with changes I would like to include in kubuntu and request you a merge
<santa_> I have seen various things to fix
<sgclark> santa_: ask Riddell about that
<santa_> ok
<Riddell> santa_: sure go ahead
<shadeslayer> fooey
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you uploaded 4.13.0 but forgot to update bzr
<Riddell> oh, doh
<Riddell> does that screw up lots of things?
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> Riddell: or possibly just my fuck up
 * shadeslayer needs coffee
 * sgclark does as well
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-kde4libs/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/lastBuild/console
<shadeslayer> though it fails
<shadeslayer> but yay
 * yofel notes that not updating bzr messes with the scripts - but that's about it
<yofel> shadeslayer: IIRC we had another test related setting in pkg-kde-tools, not sure what that was about though
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh?
<yofel> remembered correctly:
<yofel> qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk:    -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=false \
<yofel> might mess with you
<shadeslayer> I thought we used 2
<yofel> oh right
<shadeslayer> include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> for some reason I thought the count started at 0 -.-
<ScottK> sgclark: maintainer and uploader only really matter in Debian. 
<shadeslayer> :)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1323274] Restore Debian's init.d script for insserv compatibility @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1323274 (by Martin Pitt)
<sgclark> Riddell: paste.ubuntu.com/7529641
<shadeslayer> agateau: can you give me a link to your fancy KF5 graph
<santa_> sgclark: the -dev package should depend on libkfilemetadata5 (= ${binary:Version})
<agateau> shadeslayer: the big one?
<shadeslayer> agateau: yes
<shadeslayer> or just tier 1
<santa_> sgclark: that's why it failed to build for me
<agateau> shadeslayer: I don't have an up-to-date version of it right now
 * agateau generates one
<shadeslayer> aw
 * shadeslayer sends cookies to agateau
<agateau> shadeslayer: actually I have one from last week, is it good enough?
<santa_> shadeslayer, agateau: in case you are interested https://gitorious.org/siduction-kde-kf5/the_graph
<shadeslayer> agateau: yes
<santa_> that one is more packaging-wise
<santa_> an edge a ->b means b build depends on any of the binary packages of a
<santa_> giving you the order in which you should build the packages
<shadeslayer> sgclark: fwiw I'd suggest stopping on merges for today, I'm working out a plan so that we can get tests running again
<shadeslayer> also, archive is broken
<shadeslayer> so can't build packages anyway
<agateau> shadeslayer: http://agateau.com/tmp/kf5.png
<agateau> santa_: weird, how comes kapidox depends on kconfig and ki18n?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ok stopping!
<shadeslayer> cheerio
 * sgclark is real upset about
<shadeslayer> hm?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: upset about?
<sgclark> it was a joke
 * shadeslayer can't build packages because archive is kaput :(
<santa_> agateau: just see the build depends
<santa_> perhaps they are wrong, I don't know
<agateau> santa_: where can I see those?
<santa_> but that's what we have in the packaging
<santa_> agateau: inspecting the debian/control file of kapidox
<sgclark> shadeslayer: this doesn't affect kf5 stuff or does it?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: probably does
<sgclark> shadeslayer: oh ok
<santa_> agateau: https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging -> kapidox -> "browse the code"
<shadeslayer> sgclark: see #ubuntu-devel
<agateau> santa_: thanks. looks odd
<agateau> Riddell: why does kapidox depend on kconfig, kjs and ki18n?
<santa_> agateau: btw it's done by hand, it may have mistakes. I would write an script to do it automatically but I didn't get enough time
<santa_> so allways check the control files when you are in doubt
<agateau> santa_: I am not a packager
<santa_> ah, ok
<santa_> but you are a kde developer aren't you?
<Riddell> agateau: it only Depends: python
<santa_> your name sounds familiar to me somehow
<agateau> Riddell: oh, that's build-depends
<shadeslayer> Riddell: have you thought about collaborating with Debian on KF5
<Riddell> agateau: oh yes, looking..
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, they're all aware that we're packaging it, I've been asking their advice whenever I'm unsure to make sure the packages are useful, they have nobody able to spend time on it for now but I really hope they take our kf5/plasma next packages when they do get onto it
<shadeslayer> alrighty
<Riddell> sgclark: I do have /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkfilemetadata.so.4.97.0
<Riddell> sgclark: it's part of libkfilemetadata5
<Riddell> sgclark: I guess I just didn't fix the version number before releasing 4.96.0, naughty upstream riddell
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<santa_> well, the version is wrong, but still the -dev package misses a depend on libkfilemetadata5
<Riddell> agateau: yep, unneeded, removed
<agateau> Riddell: thanks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got anything for me, not archive related
<apachelogger> software-properties? :P
<shadeslayer> uh yeah about that
<Riddell> test utopic images? I've not looked at them at all
<shadeslayer> nothing interesting there?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: talk to cj about isos with ppas?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: new stuff isn't deployed yet
<shadeslayer> (AFAIK)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: write up a wiki page on how to pull of the workspace migratin ... what to watch out for, general overview of the plan and stuff
<shadeslayer> plus he's probably in malta, sprinting
<apachelogger> patch review
<apachelogger> figure out qapt i18n
<shadeslayer> I hate patch review :<
<apachelogger> port qapt to qt5
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> could do that 
<apachelogger> repoke blocked cards
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did some of that
<apachelogger> figure out a way to upstream the gwenview on demand plugin install
<apachelogger> actually
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you propose doing that
<apachelogger> I was recently thinking... perhaps instead of patching gwenview we should make a kipi plugin
<apachelogger> that handles the install
<shadeslayer> so meta
<apachelogger> that way aaaaaaaaallllllllll kipi enabled applications will by default have an actual entry in their listing (assumign they have one) which allows ondemand installation
<shadeslayer> rigt
<sgclark> Riddell: so I am still stuck with baloo, adding libkfilemetadata5 as a depend to -dev did nothing. Are you fixing libkfilemetadata5?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so, plugins are in categories, how do plan to deal with that
<shadeslayer> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdegraphics-apidocs/libs/libkipi/libkipi/html/classKIPI_1_1Plugin.html
<Riddell> sgclark: it just doesn't compile?
<sgclark> Riddell: correct, gets stuck on configure
<Riddell> sgclark: do you have libkfilemetadata5-dev installed?
<sgclark> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> hmm, let me try on a new chroot
<Riddell> no problems on my local system but who knows what I have installed here
<sgclark> ok
<santa_> sgclark: same error as before :S ?
<sgclark> santa_: yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thoughts?
<santa_> Riddell: I'm setting up a chroot and ppa to make a custom build of the packages targeted to trusty and thus fix some things I have found. I have uploaded a package but it just doesn't show up in my ppa
<santa_> are unsigned uploads allowed?
<Riddell> santa_: no launchpad will need uploads to be signed
<santa_> that must be the problem then
<Darkwing> Riddell: Do you know anyone on the Debian KDE team?
<Riddell> sgclark: ah hah, libkfilemetadata5-dev does not depend on libkfilemetadata5
<Riddell> sgclark: so install libkfilemetadata5 and it should be fine, I'll fix the packaging
<Riddell> Darkwing: svuorela is one of the longest standing dudes
<Darkwing> Okay, 
<Darkwing> thanks. :D
<sgclark> Riddell: yup that fixed it, thank you
<Riddell> fixed kfilemetadata5 uploaded
<santa_> <Riddell> sgclark: ah hah, libkfilemetadata5-dev does not depend on libkfilemetadata5
<santa_> that's what I said, I tought you already tried that :)
<sgclark> santa_: added as a depend in the -dev not the build depend, that was the confusion. Fixed ow though. thanks
<santa_> ah, ok lol
<santa_> Riddell: wrt my ppa I have added my pgp key in launchpad and tried to upload a signed package, is that enough?
<santa_> it doesn't show up yet
<yofel> should be enough, at least you now should get emails about what happend to the upload
<shadeslayer> sgclark: things should be good to go
<shadeslayer> sgclark: and try enabling tests again
<shadeslayer> and see if they work
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what what?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: KDE 4 merges, please start running tests via autopkgtest :)
<shadeslayer> I think https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.13.0-0ubuntu4 onwards you should be able to run tests
<santa_> yofel: ah, ok, got the mail this time, it says "Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed." what I should be uploading? only source? does the ppas have buildds to build the stuff automatically?
<yofel> santa_: yes and yes
<yofel> you can only upload source, binaries aren't allowed
<santa_> great
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is that the new-ish debian packaging testing method?
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> you can see what they're doing on https://launchpad.net/builders if you ever feel that your upload is stuck in the queue
<Riddell> hmm, looks scary http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=blob_plain;f=doc/README.package-tests;hb=HEAD
<Riddell> shadeslayer: could you send an e-mail with a summary about it to the mailing list?
<Riddell> seems like something we all should know about
<Darkwing> Riddell: what kernel are you guys using?
<Darkwing> Want to return to Kubuntu but need the updates added to 3.14 :/
<Darkwing> For my laptop. 
<Riddell> Linux gallus 3.13.0-24-generic  says my computer running trusty
 * Darkwing grumbles
<Riddell> 3.15 says utopic
<Riddell> live on the edge Darkwing http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20140527/
<santa_> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/kubuntu-kf5-experiments/+build/6045379 \o/ thanks for the help
<yofel> 3.13 on my T440 here (without a wireless driver which will probably  be in 3.16)
<Darkwing> bingo. looks like the fix was released 3 days ago lol
<Darkwing> I have a 2nd gen Carbon with the adaptive function row
<Riddell> sounds like a funky keyboard
<Darkwing> Took some time to get used to but, I like it.
<Darkwing> The only things I've had a hard time with the keyboard is the ~ key is in between the right Alt and Ctrl
<Darkwing> and the Home . End keys replaced Caps Lock
<Darkwing> double tap left shift for caps lock
 * Riddell out
<santa_> sgclark: where is the ppa for qt5 which I presume you are using to build your packages?
<sgclark> santa_ ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/canonical-qt5-edgers
<santa_> sgclark: so the sources.list line is? I'm familiar with *.deb packaging but I get lost easily with the ubuntu specific stuff
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers
<santa_> seems it should be this one https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1247461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1247461 in Ubuntu CD Images "Move live filesystem building into Launchpad" [High,In progress]
<santa_> sgclark: oh, in any case it seems it's not being used by your ppa buildds https://launchpadlibrarian.net/176417921/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.kfilemetadata5_4.96.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa3_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<santa_> so I won't use it either for now
<shadeslayer> yofel: what's with https://trello.com/c/2rCE8EoT
<santa_> sgclark: hey I'm wondering why you are not hitting this https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/kubuntu-kf5-experiments/+build/6045478/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.kcoreaddons_4.99.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<santa_> I tought it would be a siduction specific thing
<santa_> I had to change a lot of packages because of that
<shadeslayer> install file looks wrong
<shadeslayer> santa_: -- Installing: /build/buildd/kcoreaddons-4.99.0/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/mkspecs/modules/qt_KCoreAddons.pri
<shadeslayer> so fix the install file I guess
<santa_> shadeslayer: yeah, I know how to fix it, but I'm wondering why you (apparently) didn't hit it
<santa_> can any of you confirm you can reproduce the issue?
<santa_> if yes, there's a lot of packages to adjust
<shadeslayer> possibly something in Qt changed?
<santa_> maybe, I'm using whatever is available in trusty
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> anyway, I'm done
<shadeslayer> cya tomorrow
<santa_> and for siduction debian sid's qt
<santa_> shadeslayer: bye
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's really a meta card because our scripts had 0 exception handling at the beginning
<yofel> I think we have most issues covered now...
<sgclark> santa_: sorry I do not know what ppa that is you linking too, we did not have that issue, here is the log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/174689027/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.kcoreaddons_4.99.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa2_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<yofel> santa_: I do remember some talk a few days ago about changing some install paths, so maybe we just didn't hit it yet
<santa_> I'm inclined to think you will, I'm digging into it
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-28
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1323897] package libqtcore4 (not installed) failed to install: cannot copy extracted data for './us... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1323897 (by Gary)
<jussi>  so, anyone here going to both this: http://qt-project.org/groups/qt-contributors-summit-2014 AND Akademy? 
<kfunk> jussi: /me ;)
<shadeslayer> ssup
<yofel> coffee time ;)
<shadeslayer> mmm coffee
 * shadeslayer borrows apachelogger's keyboard and throws it at jenkins
<shadeslayer> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-adt-kde4libs/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/lastBuild/consoleFull < No clear error :/
<yofel> "       20     Received SIGUSR1 or SIGINT" wth
<shadeslayer> adt-run: unexpected error: test dependencies are unsatisfiable
<shadeslayer> which is what is weird
<shadeslayer> yofel: also, I don't see SIGUSR1 in the log
<yofel> was looking at the bottom, and rsync said exit code 20
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> well, this is not fun dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libkwinactiveeffects.so.1abi5 needed by debian/kde-window-manager-active/usr/lib/kde4/kwinactive4_effect_builtins.so (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '')
<shadeslayer> yofel: found the issue
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Riddell> cor, libxml security update broke doc compilation in all kde bits
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there's a patch on RB
<shadeslayer> I think
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep, doing the updates now, reported as bug 1324066
<ubottu> bug 1324066 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Utopic) "meinproc breaks after security update in libxml" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1324066
<zorael> Why does akonadi-server (still) have a hard dependency on akonadi-backend-mysql, instead of on a virtual akonadi-backend provided by the -{mysql,sqlite,postgresql} packages?
<zorael> Is there a reason I'm missing?
<zorael> (LP 988889)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1271599 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #988889 akonadi has undocumented delta with debian package" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271599
<yofel> zorael: failure prevention IIRC, akonadi fails hard if some apt issue removed -mysql as the others could do the job too
<zorael> ugh
<zorael> ok
<yofel> so -mysql as the default is a hard depends
<zorael> Aye, just prevents not using mysql :< (instead of a virtual akonadi-backend recommending -mysql and suggesting the others)
<sgclark> Riddell: baloo-kf5 is ready for you in bzr
<Riddell> sgclark: awooga!
<santa> Riddell: morning. I have a couple of branches which I would like to request to merge
<santa> https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+junk/kcoreaddons-work
<santa> https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+junk/kemoticons-work
<Riddell> santa: easier if you click the buttons to make a merge request on launchpad, then I can view the diff in a browser
<santa> Riddell: I don't have such button in my branches
<santa> dunno why
<Riddell> there should be a "Propose for merging into another branch" link
<Riddell> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review
<santa> yeah, I have seen the button in your branches
<santa> but it's not available for mines apparently
<Riddell> spooky
<Riddell> anyway will take a look when I can, although might be this evening as I'm going out this afternoon
<santa> ok
<santa> if I have time I will ask somewhere else about the absence of that button
<Riddell> ask in #launchpad
<santa> thnks
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 9/10 Jellyfish Love It | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also) | Council meeting Thursday, May 29, 2014 4:00 PM UTC
<Riddell> tsdgeos: anything exciting at the canonical conference?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: work? :D
<Riddell> tsdgeos: I'd have expected more hot tub parties
<shadeslayer> oh noes
<shadeslayer> all is lost
<shadeslayer> /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/lintian.mk:20: recipe for target 'lintian' failed
<shadeslayer> what have I done
<yofel> that should be set to ignore errors though...
<shadeslayer> full log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7536625/
<shadeslayer> so that's quite interesting
<shadeslayer> that it runs lintian twice?
<yofel> well, first time pkg-kde-tools tries to run it, second time it's the pbuilder hook
<shadeslayer> ah hm
<yofel> first time needs a patched pkg-kde-tools though (which is in ninjas)
<shadeslayer> I thought pkg-kde-tools recommends lintian
<shadeslayer> so it should be pulled in
<shadeslayer> but it's clearly not
<yofel> right, and the buildds use --no-install-recommends
<shadeslayer> oh
<yofel> so it has to be a dependency, which isn't allowed for the primary archive
<yofel> (pulls in too much bloat)
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> very well
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1324066 for SRU attention
<ubottu> bug 1324066 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Utopic) "meinproc breaks after security update in libxml" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1324066
<Riddell> sgclark: I don't think I'll have time to get to your package, if it's blocking just upload it to the experimental PPA and I'll review later
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thank you
<shadeslayer> we have duplication in the install files :S
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you fix utopic yet?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/345776 < is that relevant anymore?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345776 in kdesudo (Ubuntu) "package kdebase-runtime 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: conflicts with kdesudo (it tries to owerwrite file /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu)" [High,Fix released]
<shadeslayer> I think not
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hm?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: says fix released
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm merging and we still have the postinst/prerm files
<shadeslayer> though I don't see a file conflict
<shadeslayer> so do we have to keep that delta
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pxduw2mjn
<ScottK> Riddell: Done.  Please fix utopic.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we move kdesu out of the way and replace it with kdesudo, yes that is necesary
<shadeslayer> mhm
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1324171] Window title bar hidden under panel @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1324171 (by rmdegennaro)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1324176] User not showing after adding user in System Settings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1324176 (by rmdegennaro)
<BluesKaj> hmm, "Errors were encountered while processing:sysv-rc, error: Unable to migrate to dependency based boot sequencing" ran sudo dpkg --configure sysv-rc as suggested in the error text, but that failed too
 * ScottK guesses he has proposed enabled again.
<BluesKaj> dpkg: error processing package sysv-rc (--configure):
<BluesKaj>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<BluesKaj> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BluesKaj>  sysv-rc
<BluesKaj> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BluesKaj> sorry about the large post , but it looks serious and there's nothing on launchpad...would like to know if it's being worked on or should file a bug?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-29
<Riddell> morning all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> I'm getting this error, upgrades on 14.10 are frozen, http://privatepaste.com/c5dbca012f
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
<Riddell> morning aaron
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ready to come back to Kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: been back
<ahoneybun> wow so many deviantart messages
<Riddell> you're an artist?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I just did some messing around and messed around with porting coverart things
<ahoneybun> anyone can have a deviantart accound
<ahoneybun> *account
<BluesKaj> Riddell, have you seem the error I posted above, don't see anything on launchpad
<BluesKaj> seen
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yes, sorry I've no idea, beneath kubuntu's sphere, looks like something to do with a systemd transition, ScottK also said you might have -proposed enabled
<BluesKaj> yeah I suspected it wasn't a kde problem, but I thought I'd ask anyway
<BluesKaj> no proposed sources here
<BluesKaj> inkscape.dev/trunk perhaps ?
<BluesKaj> nope, getting the same error on my desktop which doesn't have the inkscape ppa
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'm think about Akademy
<ahoneybun> *thinking
<Riddell> ahoneybun: come along!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: money and I don't know if I could bring anything good if I could get funding
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ubuntu community fund is the way to go
<Riddell> ahoneybun: http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I just don't know what I could bring to the table
<Riddell> we'll find things!
<Riddell> lots of docs to fix yet, or if you're bored of that become an elite packager like sgclark
<ahoneybun> Riddell: the docs on the userbase I don't want to mess with too much as of translations
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the help.ubuntu.com wiki would do with a going over to make sure it's relevant to kubuntu
<Riddell> e.g. we link to this to guide people to burn isos https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Riddell> but it doesn't say how to do it from kde
<ahoneybun> I see
<Riddell> and this is really just a wall of text https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Riddell> needs a simple version
<BluesKaj> hmm, not much action in #ubuntu-devel, surprising
<Riddell> all of canonical is at a conference which the community isn't invited to
<BluesKaj> ok, here's a list of the problem dependencies on 14.10, http://privatepaste.com/794db390e0, wonder if any devs are looking at this?
<ScottK> BluesKaj: Look at Martin Pitt's post to ubuntu-devel this morning.  It may be relevant.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, thanks, but think I joined too late to see it. I don't normally use that chat
<ScottK> BluesKaj: The mailing list.  It has an archive.
<Riddell> BluesKaj: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2014-May/038333.html
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I'm looking at it, but I'm not having any bootup problems, only upgrade problems
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1324525] [Multiarch] unable to install libaspell15:i386 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1324525 (by Thomas-Karl Pietrowski)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, here's the log in /var/lib/insserv/run-20140529T0840.log, http://privatepaste.com/ac2b0e2233
<Riddell> BluesKaj: it'll all be part of the same problem, ask pitti if he has ideas failing that a reinstall may be the easiest way
<BluesKaj> Riddell, oh he is pitti then, ok will do
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've reopened bug 1322968, it is a real problem which is worth fixing
<ubottu> bug 1322968 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "Changing country leads to invalid locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322968
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/milou/milou_0.1-0ubuntu2.dsc < can you upload that plz :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and then do a backport upload?
<shadeslayer> to trusty
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1322968] Changing country leads to invalid locale @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1322968 (by Dimitris Kardarakos)
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do I tell tarme to use l10n-kf5 or l10n-kde4 ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: milou uploaded!  where do you want the backport?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ubuntu-backports
<shadeslayer> I reckon backportpackage should do the needful when the 0ubuntu2 package lands in the archive
<Riddell> ah, bug 1323315
<ubottu> bug 1323315 in trusty-backports "Please backport milou 0.1-0ubuntu1 (universe) from utopic" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323315
<Riddell> debfx: you seem to be the man for backports, what needs done for that milou update?
<shadeslayer> spot
<shadeslayer> whoops :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mind giving me a hand with the merges?
<shadeslayer> if you're free
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is there much useful stuff in the merges that makes it worth the time?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes, autopkgtests
<shadeslayer> abi compliance checks
<Riddell> ah yes did you e-mail about autopkgtests ?
<Riddell> I still am not sure what they are
<Riddell> and what are these abi compliance checks ?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> Riddell: see man dh_acc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: as for autopkgtests, see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/All/job/utopic-adt-kde4libs/
<shadeslayer> ( fixed in bzr btw ^^ )
<sgclark> I am trying to upload a merge to my PPA and get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7544543/ help!
<shadeslayer> sgclark: because there is no 4.13.1 yet
<shadeslayer> in the archives
<shadeslayer> so I usually locally switch the changelog to 4.13.0 to see if everything builds
<sgclark> it builds locally, you mean change it and upload to my PPA as 4.13.0?
<shadeslayer> well, if it builds locally, just push a bzr branch and ask for a merge/review
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where's the list of merges kept?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-merges
 * Riddell grabs baloo
<debfx> Riddell: ideally a request through the requestbackport tool
<shadeslayer> Riddell: psst, I hear debfx likes unicode checkmarks ;)
<Riddell> ༒
<shadeslayer> that's not a check
<Riddell> it's a cheerful dance
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<debfx> oh no, now everyone knows ;)
<debfx> that looks like 3 arrows setting something on fire
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fwiw I'm merging from debian git repos
<sgclark> kalzium merge in bazaar for review
<shadeslayer> sgclark: why was the kalzium.install.armhf file dropped?
<Riddell> baloo merge uploaded!
<shadeslayer> sgclark: and please change the changelog entry to UNRELEASED if kalzium hasn't been uploaded
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you really asking for reviews of every merge you do?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no, just the really big ones
<Riddell> we'll need some batch process for merges if there's a hope of getting through them all
<Riddell> which is what I remember doing last year, downloading a dozen packages and doing several at a time
<shadeslayer> or you know, just using git
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I don't know why bzr deleted it, doing revert
<shadeslayer> sgclark: cool
 * shadeslayer ponders about ordering pizza
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  pitti helped solve my problem
<sgclark> shadeslayer: should be fixed now
<sgclark> Riddell: isn't that meeting now? or did I confuse times?
<shadeslayer> uf, meting
<shadeslayer> totally not in the mood :(
<sgclark> sorry, if I have any hope to go to akadamy I need this, I have worked hard for it as well
<shadeslayer> sgclark: ofcourse, I just have to suck it up and attend :P
<sgclark> ty
<shadeslayer> because I said yes to the doodle
<shadeslayer> sgclark: #ubuntu-meeting ?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I have no idea, no one told me I had to be somewhere else :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK yofel jussi meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<jussi> Im there!
<jussi>  /me hugs sgclark
<yofel> -meeting looks free, do we need to do it there? (I'm always there though)
<shadeslayer> might as well, since that's what it's for
<shadeslayer> where's apachelogger
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: meeting time
<jussi> avoiding you :P
<shadeslayer> why :(
<jussi> do you really need to ask? :P :P
<shadeslayer> heh
 * jussi hugs shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> *hugs*
<yofel> valorie: ping
<jussi> sgclark: I havent seen a polo shirt order from you, immediate -1 from me :P :P :P :P :P  
<sgclark> jussi: sorry, cash flow issues, will when I can
<jussi> sgclark: no real actual need, just teasing :D
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> can I also join the meeting?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: do you have something to put on the agenda?
<ovidiu-florin> one question
<ovidiu-florin> for sgclark
<shadeslayer> are you a kubuntu member?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> just a contributor
<shadeslayer> hm, unsure if you can ask questions then
<ovidiu-florin> ok then
<ovidiu-florin> I won't
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<jussi> of course he can :)
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: go ahead in #ubuntu-meeting :)
<jussi> as long as they are on topic and not disruptive
<shadeslayer> policy implies only kubuntu-members can ask questions, but yeah ^^ seems reasonable
<ovidiu-florin> I was thinking to ask, why she chose Kubuntu over other distros.
<yofel> ROFL @ -meeting
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: go ahed
<shadeslayer> *ahead
<lordievader> Good evening.
 * sgclark is a nervous wreck
<shadeslayer> sgclark: heh, no need to me
<shadeslayer> s/me/be/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "sgclark: heh, no need to be"
<shadeslayer> we don't bite :P
<sgclark> Thanks everyone, gonna step out a bit to calm my frazzled nerves lol
<Riddell> sgclark: arg, sorry, I was the one who messed up on timezones and missed it :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: vote on the ML :)
<shadeslayer> also, I'm done
<shadeslayer> cya tomorrow
<Riddell> thanks shadeslayer 
<sgclark> It's ok Riddell: just be sure to vote in my favor please :)
<soee> looks cool https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-asFPvnoidnw/U4cXbGCcv2I/AAAAAAAAM3I/dEIyVSNFf_w/s1600/SystemSettings-New_zpsce8cb0ac.png :)
<soee> thw wole work  by vdg is amazing :)
<ahoneybun> sgclark: going for the membership?
<ahoneybun> soee: is that the new system settings for kde?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: trying :)
<ahoneybun> sgclark: I wish you luck and you'll do fine!
<sgclark> thanks!
<ahoneybun> sgclark: is there a set time and date?
<sgclark> meeting was this morning, waiting for the votes to roll in
<ahoneybun> darn I missed it
<ahoneybun> was at work
<ahoneybun> sgclark: I'm sure you'll get it
<sgclark> ty, hope so :)
<ahoneybun> np
<ahoneybun> I find having the @kubuntu.org email awesome
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I placed a spot for kubuntu on the burningISO page you gave me yesterday, have not finished it yet
<Riddell> ahoneybun: great
<santa_> Riddell: thank you for merging my changes, as you can see I have figured the merge request button thing with the help of a #launchpad guy. now that I have a workflow my plan is rebuilding the kf5 packages and fix these kind of issues, i.e. *.pri files in multiach, missing -dev packages because of wrap-and-sort, missing optional build dependencies
<Riddell> santa_: that would be great, thanks
<Riddell> santa_: one other issue is to add more dependencies to the -dev packages
<santa_> what you mean more dependencies? like what?
<Riddell> santa_: so libkf5coreaddons-dev has /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5CoreAddons/KF5CoreAddonsConfig.cmake which says find_dependency qt5core so libkf5coreaddons-dev should depend on qt5core's -dev package
<Riddell> or /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5JobWidgets/KF5JobWidgetsConfig.cmake has find_dependency on Qt5Widgets KF5CoreAddons KF5WidgetsAddons so libkf5jobwidgets-dev should depend on all those -dev packages
<santa_> I understand, how is that could be done? by hand?
<Riddell> yes I think it's a slow manual task
<santa_> hmm
<santa_> definitely this idea I'm about to explain should be done after the exams
<santa_> what about doing a dh_something which would parse the cmake files and provide a substvar with the dependencies?
<santa_> thus the -dev package would depend on that substvar
<santa_> but as I said, if the idea is ok, after the exams :D
<Riddell> yes, may work but a fiddly job to implement
<santa_> oh, and another thing easy to do
<santa_> some packages having various libraries should use ${allLibraries}
<santa_> instead of listing the packages one by one
<valorie> shit, I missed the meeting?
<valorie> arghhhh
<valorie> although I'm not sure we were online at that point
<valorie> problems with all the tech in the house within a week.... now all fixx00red, hopefully
<jose> valorie: hey, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/05/29/community-donations-funding-report/ may be interesting to you (in case you haven't seen it yet)
<valorie> I had not seen it, no
<valorie> thank you for the link, jose
<jose> np :)
<valorie> looks like we've been making good use of those funds
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<jose> yep, looks like :)
<ScottK> For the record: I told Riddell in advance to vote +1 for sgclark for me and then he missed the meeting.  
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm thinking of trying to use those funds for Akademy
<jose> ahoneybun: for sponsorship? as long as you don't ask for $41,552.34 it's a good idea :P
<ahoneybun> jose: yea lol just wondering as I am in the US
<jose> I don't think I'll be able to go to Akademy, there's a conference conflict in those dates and ticket's already bought :(
<ahoneybun> I can't find a flight for that day!
<jose> where are you leaving from?
<jose> I'll help you find a cheap one
<valorie> all us Murricans are sort of expensive to send to Akademy
<valorie> I imagine once the word gets out, there might be more Gnomers asking for funding too
<ahoneybun> jose: Hollywood, FL
<ahoneybun> valorie: can't even find a damn plane lol
<valorie> ahoneybun: fly to Vienna, then take the bus
<ahoneybun> valorie: never thought of that
<valorie> https://akademy.kde.org/2014/travel-brno
 * ahoneybun need to get his passport
<valorie> yes, get on that today
<valorie> it takes awhile
<valorie> I hope I get word back soon; the price of the ticket keeps rising
 * ahoneybun is short on money
<ahoneybun> around 1300 or so right now
<valorie> more than that from here
<ahoneybun> 135 for my passport
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-30
<jose> can't find any flights :P
<ahoneybun> so most likely 1600 for the bus, food, and room
 * ahoneybun just saw that he would be going to Austria
<jose> ahoneybun: now that I checked, I'll be attending a conference 3h from your location
<ahoneybun> jose: in Fl?
<jose> ahoneybun: yep, fossetcon.org
<jose> kinda-same dates at akademy
<ahoneybun> orlando?
<jose> yes
 * ahoneybun really wants to go
 * jose has already got his ticket
<valorie> I've not heard of that one, jose
<valorie> sounds cool
<jose> valorie: me neither until this year, they magically invited me
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> oops, dinner time
<jose> enjoy!
<ahoneybun> jose: I have heard of it before
<ahoneybun> heck I'll stay at the cheapest place if I can go
<jose> ahoneybun: maybe we can share a room if that's possible?
<ahoneybun> jose: I have no problem with that at all
<jose> let me know what you decide and I'll see if I can talk for room-sharing
<ahoneybun> I want to go, just wonder if the funds would cover the passport
<jose> not sure about that
<ahoneybun> yea
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1324805] Unable to launch Gnome from KDM in 14.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1324805 (by Marcus Karlsson)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> "Fathi Boudra (fboudra) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team" yay fabo still loves us!
<shadeslayer> hello
<shadeslayer> bon dia :D
<Riddell> oh molt be shadeslayer 
<Riddell> com estas?
<yofel> so, scarlett passed with +6 \o/
<yofel> who wants to do the paperwork?
<Riddell> add her to team, e-mail list and sabdfl?
<Riddell> "Scarlett Clark (scarlett-7) has been added as a member of this team."
<yofel> pretty much IIRC
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bueno, y tu?
<Riddell> em sap greu, no parlo catala
<Riddell> mare meva!!
<Riddell> what should I do today? merges or plasma next packaging?
<Riddell> I'm mostly wanting to do plasma next because I see fedora have an iso out and I'm jelous
<shadeslayer> we have an ISO too
<Riddell> shadeslayer: true
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1322968] Changing country leads to invalid locale @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1322968 (by Dimitris Kardarakos)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you backport milou? or should I request it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh forgot about that, go ahead
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://open.spotify.com/track/0hzih5wPuGN8tCIZ16puJx
<Riddell> shadeslayer: now there's a tune that deserved a good bass speaker
<shadeslayer> heh
 * BluesKaj breaks out the subwoofer test signals
<shadeslayer> debfx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/trusty-backports/+bug/1324911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1324911 in trusty-backports "Please backport milou 0.1-0ubuntu2 (universe) from utopic" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw I'm keeping our own symbol files
<shadeslayer> when merging packages
<Riddell> yeah that makes sense
<shadeslayer> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-baloo/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/1/console
<shadeslayer> much fun
<Riddell> 404?
<Riddell> why is it red? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-adt-baloo/
<Riddell> is this a good red? maybe red is good https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-adt-kde4libs/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: debhelper is missing a depends on dh-acc
<shadeslayer> in Debian/Ubuntu
<Riddell> presumably it's optional
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Why would debhelper require it?
<Riddell> does it not need to be added to build-depends?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: <maxy> shadeslayer: Looks like dh-acc is missing a dependency of debhelper in ubuntu
<shadeslayer> <maxy> And in Debian
<ScottK> Debhelper doesn't directly depend on the optional bits, you have to do it yourself.
<shadeslayer> ufff
<shadeslayer> merging packages will take forever
<shadeslayer> 139 more to go
<shadeslayer> Riddell: VCS entries for baloo look wrong
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh I should change them to our ones I guess
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep
<shadeslayer> pretty sure I missed a couple too
<shadeslayer> need to review on monday
<shadeslayer> debfx: haha, neat snowman :D
<debfx> shadeslayer: shamelessly copy'n'pasted from http://unicodesnowmanforyou.com/ :)
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is there much reason not to switch to 4.13.1 as we merge into debian since debian now has 4.13.1?
<shadeslayer> no, infact, I am using the 4.13.1 changelog entries where applicable
<Riddell> shadeslayer: right but are you using the 4.13.1 tars?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> ok cool, I'll do that then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why the makeshlibs override in http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kdepimlibs.diff ?
<Riddell> (at bottom)
<shadeslayer> should be dropped, unless it comes from debian
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdepim looks fine but you drop the 4:4.13.1-1 changelog from debian, any reason?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: must be a mistake
<Riddell> maybe you merged from an older version in debian
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> maybe
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'll fix those and upload
<shadeslayer> awesome!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thx for taking care of uploads
<shadeslayer> Riddell: might be useful to upload kdelibs 4.13.1 as well, but block it in proposed
<shadeslayer> so that everything that depends on it is blocked
<shadeslayer> then once we upload all of 4.13.1, unblock kdelibs
<ScottK> SInce kdelibs is binary compatible, it shouldn't need blocking.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> then I guess we can keep uploading stuff
<Riddell> dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<Riddell> don't forget about that shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep, I've missed some of those
<shadeslayer> as mentioned before :)
<shadeslayer> ( realized that yesterday evening )
<shadeslayer> it's raining here -.-
<ScottK> Rain affects memory?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: move to edinburgh, it's gorgeous sun here!
<yofel> it causes disturbing sound waves
<shadeslayer> psht
 * yofel sends some more clouds to shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> nooo
<shadeslayer> y u destroy Barcelona
<shadeslayer> it used to be sunny here, till d_ed moved here
<yofel> lol
<yofel> he can't live without the weather he's used to :P
<Riddell> don't worry, I'll bring back the sun
<Riddell> although this might affect my ryanair luggage allowance
<shadeslayer> I highly doubt it
<d_ed> why am I blamed for everything?
<Riddell> I wonder why debian don't have watch files
<Riddell> d_ed: because you voted for UKIP!
<ScottK> Riddell: Mostly because they consider it superfluous for KDE SC.  No one will fail to notice a release happened.
<Riddell> makes bzr-buildpackage less likely to work
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is alex still around? seems debian just added a patch to solid to kde4libs
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdepim goes boom! https://launchpadlibrarian.net/176625151/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.kdepim_4%3A4.13.1-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<yofel> ah right, 2 missing libs
<yofel> another one for .2 IIRC
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://plus.google.com/115138410189586016392/posts/QwJ8YejWWw4
<yofel> heh
<Riddell> something is growing!
<shadeslayer> looks worse in real life
<shadeslayer> ah yes :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we did have usr/lib/libgrammar.so before
<shadeslayer> !find usr/lib/libgrammar.so utopic
<yofel> as I said, it's gone in .1
<ubottu> File usr/lib/libgrammar.so found in kdepim-dbg, kdepim-dev, libgrammar4
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> same for another lib
<shadeslayer> mmm, missing kgapi too
<shadeslayer> what fun ^_^
<yofel> kgapi isn't supposed to be missing...
<yofel> libpimactivity is
<shadeslayer> -- The following OPTIONAL packages have not been found:
<shadeslayer>  * LibKGAPI2 (required version >= 2.1.0) , KDE-based library for accessing various Google services , <https://projects.kde.org/libkgapi>
<shadeslayer>    LibKGAPI is required to build Google Drive Storage Service
<yofel> fun
<shadeslayer> yofel: that's not fun, this is http://imgur.com/PMsKOUm
<yofel> ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how come you've not been uploading?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no reason, just thought I'd get to it at the end
<shadeslayer> been locally building things
 * shadeslayer loves kompare
<Riddell> je4d's baby as I remember
<shadeslayer> alright, I'm done for the day, see you on Monday :)
<Riddell> have a sunny weekend
<Riddell> shadeslayer: cervisia is WIP?
<Riddell>   * Merge with debian, remaining changes
<Riddell>     - Disable tests
<Riddell> yofel: around? any idea why libkipi would have that?
<yofel> looking
<yofel> not really, esp. as I'm not convinced that'll even work 
<Riddell> seems he removed kxmlkipicmd too
<yofel> ah, libkipi actually has a check whether tests are built so that would work fine
<Riddell> still no reason for us to disable it if debian don't
 * Riddell adds back
<yofel> I'm wondering about that. libkipi might actually work without adt stuff
<Riddell> adt stuff?
<yofel> autopackagetest
<keithzg_> Where does the d come from? heh
<Riddell> hi sgclark
<sgclark> Riddell: hello :)
<Riddell> internet better?
<sgclark> yeah, my husband got a nasty virus, darn windows users
<santa_> Riddell, sgclark: hi, I have some partial unmature work for plasma-desktop and plasma-workspace, I'm going to push it to a personal bzr branch in a few minutes
<santa_> it's too chessy yet, but it's a beginning
<sgclark> I have already been working on it
<santa_> sgclark: on both? would you mind to publish your work so I could check if I have here something worth sharing?
<sgclark> I will when it is ready, i am behind today due to a slight network issue
<Riddell> sgclark: well you know the solution to his problems
<ahoneybun> Is there a reason muon manager is not installed?
<ahoneybun> muon package manager?
<yofel> redundant
<ahoneybun> yofel: but muon discover limits the searching 
<yofel> ahoneybun: it covers most use cases, and for the rest you can either install muon or use ap
<yofel> t
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> sgclark: congs!
<sgclark> congs?
<sgclark> oh thanks :)
<ahoneybun> sgclark: welcome to the group!
<ahoneybun> yofel: mind if I try to package again?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: thanks :)
<yofel> ahoneybun: always. I'm a bit busy with life recently but I'm sure Riddell or sgclark can point you to something
<ahoneybun> yofel: sweet thanks
<ahoneybun> sgclark: the dev stuff is in build-essenstail or something like that
<sgclark> ahoneybun: not a good day today, very behind due to some network issues.
<ahoneybun> sgclark: np just wanted to know so I have the packages installed for when it is a good day
<sgclark> ahoneybun: right and you are going to want to set up a chroot, here is a good guide that worked for me https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<ahoneybun> sgclark: thanks
<Noskcaj> What does kde need before upower 0.99 can be uploaded to ubuntu?
<Noskcaj> Gnome needs the new upower sometime this cycle
<santa_> Riddell: so the next kf5 libraries release is june 1? may I help with packaging?
<Blizzz> did someone else has had trouble installing ejabberd on 14.04? upon installtion (purged and installed couple times meanwhile)  the service fails to start, ejabberctl always ends with "Failed RPC connection to the node ejabberd@HOST: nodedown"
<Blizzz> sry, wrong chan
<Riddell> santa_: sure although date is more like whenever dfaure has time
<valorie> weeeeee, I got funding!
<emma> hi
<emma> does Kubuntu 12.04 have any packages for qt5 ?
<emma> some software I want to compile tells me I need this stuff: apt-get install qt5-default qt5-qmake qtbase5-dev-tools qttools5-dev-tools \ build-essential libboost-dev libboost-system-dev \ libboost-filesystem-dev libboost-program-options-dev libboost-thread-dev \ libssl-dev libdb++-dev
<emma> but apt-get doesn't see any qt5-default etc
<valorie> !info qt5-default
<ubottu> qt5-default (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 development defaults package. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu11.1 (saucy), package size 13 kB, installed size 91 kB
<emma> Is there a way to get qt5 in Kubuntu 12.04 ?
<valorie> oh, what's the code name for 12.04?
<valorie> so long ago.....
<emma> im not sure, how can i tell?
<emma> is there a way to update to the new version of Kubuntu?
<valorie> is it precise?
<valorie> of course
<emma> Yes it is precise
<emma> Is it possible to update from Precise to the latest?
<valorie> !info qt5-default precise
<ubottu> Package qt5-default does not exist in precise
<valorie> there you go
<emma> that's not good
<valorie> yes, LTS > LTS is always possible
<emma> is the current an LTS?
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades/Kubuntu/12.04LTS
<valorie> yes
<emma> okay
<emma> should I make backups before doing the upgrade?
<valorie> are you developing?
<emma> I don't want to do a whole install
<valorie> naturally, always back up
<emma> valorie: not exactly.
<valorie> ok
<emma> just trying to compile so github
<emma> something from *
<valorie> 12.04 is two years old, so qt5 was not even done back then afaik
<DalekSec> 14.04 becomes an upgrade option to Precise users at the first point release, so August.
<ScottK> DalekSec: For general consumption that's true. People can upgrade now if they want.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-31
<emma> DalekSec: what are you saying?
<emma> i can upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 or not?
<ScottK> emma: You can.It's just not offered automatically yet. 
<emma> ScottK: when i do sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it is giving me this error at the end:
<emma> Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-3.2.0-61-generic linux-image-3.2.0-63-generic linux-image-generic linux-generic initramfs-tools
<emma> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<emma> is anyone here?
<emma> hey skreech_ are you there?
<emma> is there anyone here responsible for #kubuntu ?
<emma> is anyone here?
<ScottK> emma: Most of the people who are active here are in Europe where it's the middle of the night.
<ScottK> emma: I haven't seen that.  I'd suggest try it again.
<ScottK> Don't reboot your system.
<Noskcaj> Riddell, Does kde need any patches for upower 0.99 to be added to the archive?
<Noskcaj> Or only rebuilds?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<je4d> Riddell: heh, not anymore... it was started by Bruggie & Firebaugh iirc, now it's maintained by kevin kofler
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Guest4371> Just tried out the Live CD version of Kubuntu 14.04 LTS, after I open 'Install Kubuntu 14.04 LTS' and click on 'Release notes' link the installer crashes with the following stacktrace: http://paste.kde.org/pkqk6rdki
<valorie> yikes, Guest4371
<valorie> please file a bug
<valorie> you can use `ubuntu-bug installer` from the cli
<valorie> pretty painless
<Guest4371> valorie: in what kind of category is this bug?
<valorie> installer
<Guest4371> ubuntu-release-upgrader, release-upgrade, dist-upgrade aren't 
<yofel> ubiquity
<valorie> oops
<valorie> ok
<Guest4371> it'll send the stacktrace to the bug tracker?
<yofel> Guest4371: there might also be an 'Update this installer' link at the beginning, that can help if this is already fixed
<yofel> Guest4371: it will, you might have to fill in the details yourself though
<Guest4371> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1309458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309458 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "[kubuntu] ubiquity installer crashes when clicking release notes link" [High,Fix released]
<Guest4371> already filled
<Guest4371> yofel: There's no update this installer link
<yofel> hm, doesn't work indeed, bummer
<yofel> Guest4371: in the meantime, you can find the release notes here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<Guest4371> sure, I've already seen then :-), I don't understand how this bug has slipped through, some automated monkey testers would detect it instantly
<yofel> ... if we had them sure, and nobody of us thought of reading the (at that time inexistent) release notes -.-
<Guest4371> we could implement some monkeys
<Guest4371> especially if we can run qt apps in the browser through llvm/emscripten, maybe something can be done there more easily
<yofel> I'm not too good when it comes to test automation. From what I heard it should be easier to do with qt5 than with qt4 (we should be able to share a lot of the UI code with ubuntu when they switch to qt5 too)
<Guest4371> I have plans to contribute to Kubuntu in the near future, we'll see!
<yofel> wohoo, we can always need help \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-01
<shadeslayer> sigh, why did I even bother reading the scrollback at 2 AM in the morning on a saturday night
<shadeslayer> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/5472a2a8353741d58479d8eb8a80e53ec430ce91
<shadeslayer> hurray, workspace crash with random plasmoid
 * yofel wonders why one reads crash reports at 2 AM on a sunday ^^
<shadeslayer> Saturday
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> Sunday
<shadeslayer> true
<yofel> during college times, we always made a mess out of it when talking around midnight so in the end we decided to use the strictly correct day. Became a habit I guess ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: got a email from bdmurray about that crash
<yofel> it would be kinda nice if a problematic plasmoid wouldn't take plasma with it :/
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> not a issue in plasma next
<shadeslayer> only QML is supported
<shadeslayer> or actually
<shadeslayer> it's not
<shadeslayer> I recall being able to crash plasma, but then it was a bug in Qt
<shadeslayer> so seems like a gray area
<shadeslayer> plasmoids are evil and malicious
<yofel> esp. random ones written in python
<shadeslayer> no better than ones written in C++
<shadeslayer> let me rephrase that, the C++ ones are not necessarily better
<CodePulsar> Is /usr/bin/partitionmanager broken on purpose? It's asking me for my password, I input it *correctly* and it fails to auth, and then it asks again and again...
<CodePulsar> and after some time I can just cancel the auth dialog and it stops botheres me and it opens the GUI
<CodePulsar> s/boethers/bothering
<CodePulsar> Is it a good idea to install ubuntu-sdk on Kubuntu? I see it brings a ton of dependencies related to unity / gnome /gtk 
<shadeslayer> CodePulsar: don't think there would be an issue
<CodePulsar> How can I see what's included in kde-developer-sdk package?
<CodePulsar> When I try to install it I see it shows "The following NEW packages will be installed:" git git-core git-man kde-developer-sdk liberror-perl qt4-doc valgrind
<shadeslayer> it's a meta package
<shadeslayer> should also install qtcreator/kdevelop I think
<shadeslayer> unless you already have that
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Riddell> no Firefox, I really don't want to open PDFs in krita
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> and a file open dialogue is just not a great way to recommend other programmes
<Riddell> KF5 beta 3!
<soee> ;]
<santa_> Riddell: that's great, how could I help? doing merge requests like I did with the "Install *.pri files in multiarch location" changes?
<santa_> p.s. I have acess to the pre-release tarballs because of siduction
<Riddell> santa_: merge requests would help
<Riddell> needs the kubuntu-automation initial script run
<santa_> Riddell: hmm I won't have time to look into the kubuntu scripts until tuesday, so if you or someone else want to go ahead with beta 3 before me no problem. however I plan to fix the remaining issues with beta2 (the changes will be helpful for beta3 too) so before updating to beta3 I would suggest to have a look at my current merge requests; they are too many but they are easy to review (imho)
<Riddell> santa_: do you have ones I haven't merged already?
<santa_> Riddell: yep, https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+activereviews and I didn't finish yet
<Riddell> gosh sorry I don't think I got notification of them
<santa_> np
<Noskcaj> What's kde need for upower 0.99? Just rebuilds?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-25
<ahoneybun> great review: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20150525#kubuntu
<sick_rimmit> Good Morning :
<soee> good morning sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> Hello soee
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<KDDA> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi KDDA
<KDDA> will Plasma 5.3.1 be released tomorrow?  
<Mamarok> KDDA: according to https://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Plasma_5, yes, but that yxou could have googled easily :)
<KDDA> Mamarok: I know
<Mamarok> well, why do you ask, then?
<KDDA> I was trying to catch the attention of someone who might be working on that
<KDDA> follow the building progress
<shadeslayer> Kci knows
<KDDA> is this the source - http://download.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.3.0/plasma-framework-5.3.1.tar.xz.mirrorlist
<Mamarok> erm, you do realise you are running into doors already open? we do know where the sources are :)
<KDDA> I asked, is it the source?
<KDDA> I am looking for confirmation
<Mamarok> check the date...
<KDDA> Mamarok: then do you know where the source is?
<Mamarok> all sources yare on projects.kde.org, but as I said: check the datem today is the 25th, not the 26th...
 * KDDA head bangs
<yofel> *what* source?
<KDDA> never mind
<KDDA> not in the mood for this
<yofel> duh
<KDDA> yofel I wanted the source for plasma 5.3.1 to try and build and package it
<Mamarok> why didn't you say so?
<KDDA> see if I can do it on my own
<yofel> not public yet it seems, only on private ftp so far
<KDDA> ah, thanks yofel
<KDDA> is Riddell working on it for tomorrow?
<KDDA> Ive managed to build and package a few KDE apps onb my own system, wanted to follow this to see if I could get a feel for how its done, but Im probably too late to the game
<Tm_T> if it's not released it's not released and thus not available (:
<yofel> well, problem is that you could try to replicate the procedure, but for the official workflow you need access to ~kubuntu-ppa and debian git, so that's not for beginners
<Tm_T> sometimes I find it difficult to understand why such simple concept has hard time to be taken in
<KDDA> yeah, I just want to follow it
<KDDA> I learn by doing it myself
<KDDA> I could read a guide for months and never get the hang of it
<KDDA> Tm_T: what on earth are you talking about?
<Tm_T> KDDA: possibly just ranting, ignore
 * Tm_T is tired
<KDDA> The source was apparently released on Thursday, and deadline for packaging is tomorrow
<Mamarok> actually not a deadline, but the earliest release date
<KDDA> fair enough
 * KDDA wanders off to mind his own business
<Mamarok> oh wow, ran into an endless lop when trying to read a CD, now plasma keeps crashing (on 14.10)
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, plasma 5 on 14.10? it was terrible on my install
<Mamarok> no, not plasma 5, good old plasma of KDE4
<Mamarok> but I guess solid went berserk, and the plasmadesktop didn't like that
<Mamarok> I try logging in and out again, maybe that helps
<Mamarok> 4th crash, just opening a browser
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, that's surprising , 14.10 with plsama 4 was solid here
<Mamarok> yes, but I guess that CD made solid throw fits
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I just hope it doesn't happen again, very annoying when you have plasma-desktop crashes
<Mamarok> I presume it was a solid error, but I am too lazy to reproduce this
<soee_> BluesKaj: ping
<BluesKaj> soee_, pong
<soee_> BluesKaj: how can i change fan speed in nvidia card ?
<soee_> brb
<soee> back
<BluesKaj> soee_ kmenu>settings>nvidia server settings>thermal settings> Fan info or settings ...I don't have a fan speed setting on this 8400GS
<soee> hmm i cant edit there anything
<BluesKaj> yeah same here
<KDDA> hi soee
<soee> hiho
<KDDA> how are things with you?
<soee> doing good
<anvil_>  If I have a solid understanding of C++14, and wxWidgets, and I have the ability to learn Qt, how easy would it be to start developing KDE applications
<ahoneybun> anvil_: not that hard with that knowledge
<anvil_> nice!
<anvil_> is there anything that really needs it right now? With the Qt5 stuff i can imagine a lot of work for devs, but what would be a good starting point
<ahoneybun> right now I don't know of any dev currently free
<sgclark> anvil_:  #kde-devel is a good starting point
<ahoneybun> thanks sgclark
<anvil_> I see, thank you
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-26
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Status: Applications 15.04.1 Wily: http://goo.gl/valbQd | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Kubuntu Kickoff: http://tinyurl.com/kubuntukickoff | Kubuntu will be at SELF! http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/ | |Kubuntu meeting May 16 @ 1500 UTC https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-May/009563.html
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Status: Applications 15.04.1 Wily: http://goo.gl/valbQd | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Kubuntu will be at SELF! http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/ | |Kubuntu meeting May 16 @ 1500 UTC https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-May/009563.html
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Status: Applications 15.04.1 Wily: http://goo.gl/valbQd | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Kubuntu at SELF! http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/ | Kubuntu meeting May 16 @ 1500 UTC https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-May/009563.html
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> morning, lordievader
<valorie> well, good $timeofday
<valorie> closing in on midnight here
<lordievader> Hey valorie, I know. I was in that timezone yesterday :P
<valorie> woah! welcome to jetlag city, lordievader
<lordievader> I'm still doing rather okay in jetlag city ;)
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I usually only have it one day going from W > E
<valorie> but days and days coming home from Europe
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Status: Applications 15.04.1 Wily: http://goo.gl/valbQd | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Kubuntu at SELF! http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/ | Kubuntu meeting May 26 @ 1500 UTC https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-May/009563.html
<yofel> May 26, not 16
<sitter> #tardismeeting
<yofel> heh
<soee> hmm danyone has problems with shutting down and logout in 15.04 on PC ?
<ovidiu-florin> soee I sometimes do
<ovidiu-florin> I'll be a  bit late to the meeting 
<ovidiu-florin> leaving work now
<ovidiu-florin> will get home in about an hour
<debfx> sitter: can the "Notifying CI" part of the hooks on git.debian.org be done asynchronously? it's a bit annoying that it takes forever.
<sitter> I rather thought it was forked
<sitter> debfx: should be now, I am not sure that git actually will return before the childs have returned though
<debfx> sitter: thanks. I don't have unpushed commits to test though
<sitter> me either
<sitter> always the problem with them git hooks
<ovidiu-florin> je suis ici :D
<sitter> that wasn't an hour Oo
<ovidiu-florin> I was fast :P
<ovidiu-florin> I got my frind to drive
<ovidiu-florin> so I'm in the passenger seat on my laptop
<sitter> ah, smart
<Mamarok> not in a smart, I hope?
<ovidiu-florin> BMW
<ovidiu-florin> '89
<mck182> smart choice
<bkerensa> :s
<Riddell> hello
<ScottK> Hello.
<sgclark> hiyas
<yofel> o/
<valorie> o/
<bkerensa> break dance contest?
 * seaLne idles
<ovidiu-florin> o/
<bkerensa> o/
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: meeting in progress https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-May/009563.html
<apol> o/, for support
<valorie> thank you my dear sitter
 * vHanda waves!
<sitter> :*
<shadeslayer> yo
<Mamarok> hi everybody, and thanks for joining for the meeting of the Kubuntu Council
<Mamarok> KC members present are:
 * Mamarok waves
<mhall119> Hello everyone, I am here to answer any questions raised for the Community Council or Canonical Community Team, but I will otherwise avoid interrupting the meeting, so don't take my silence on any point as approval or disaproval
 * yofel waves
 * Riddell on council
<Mamarok> mhall119: we can see that later on, right now we would like to start our meeting
 * valorie on Council
 * ovidiu-florin waves
 * ScottK is here.
<shadeslayer> I'm here
<Mamarok> gresat, so are all here, nice we could all make it :)
<Mamarok> sorry, my typing sucks at time, will try to re-read before sending
<Mamarok> for the record: the Kubuntu council is composed of democratically elected members of the Kubuntu community
<bkerensa> \o/ Democracy
<Mamarok> We have 4 items on our list today:
<Mamarok> 1. Leadership questions
<Mamarok> ScottK: I think you prepared informations for our members, could you please provide them here?
<ScottK> Here you go
<ScottK> https://skitterman.wordpress.com/2015/05/26/information-exchange-between-the-ubuntu-community-council-and-the-kubuntu-council/
<ScottK> This will be on planet ubuntu momentarily too.
<ScottK> Sorry it's long, but I did try to put the most important bits, the official dicussions between the KC, the CC, and the SABDFL first.
<Riddell> summary?
<ScottK> I think it's important for people to read for themselves.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Mamarok> since, as ScottK nicely put it in his blog, we do things in a transparent fashion, we think it is our duty to inform the Kubuntu Community members of the current situation
<vHanda> ScottK: if it's too much trouble, could you highlight the quoted parts of the email in another colour. It's a little hard to read right now.
<vHanda> maybe light green or light grey
<ScottK> Sorry, that would take a really long time.
<bkerensa> ScottK: perhaps due to the tought readability a TL;DR?
<bkerensa> tough*
<ScottK> The first few are the important ones.
<mck182> ...also in spite of not waiting for everyone to read it, a tl;dr would be nice ;)
<ScottK> TL:DR the CC believe Riddell has acted in such a bad way towards them that they have "requested" he step down from the Kubuntu Council and any leadership role in Kubuntu.
<ScottK> Mark Shuttleworth (SABFL) has endorsed that as "not a request".
<valorie> all of this in secret, without consulting with the Council 
<valorie> at all, ever
<Mamarok> for the record, AFAIK, none of the Kubuntu Council members were informed on any problems with Jonathan, be this privatley or in public, nor were there any mentions in our meeting on March 19
<Riddell> it's an unprecedented and astonishing move in reponse to me asking two really quite simple questions
<Riddell> I've been making enquiries about these issues for the last three years and they are still ongoing
<sebas> Question: has anybody from the Kubuntu Council gotten specific samples of proof for the accusations?
<Mamarok> since Jonathan only speaks on our behalf to get these very old questions answered, the move of the CC is astonishing to say the least
<ScottK> But the main point, IMO isn't what Riddell did or didn't do, but the utter disregard (imo) the CC used in dealing with whatever it may have been.
<Mamarok> sebas: none whatsoever
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> the threads on the ubuntu-community-team have got the issues to a point where I'm mostly satisfied with the responses but now it turnes out they're after me
<Riddell> I did enquire at the last UOS about a culture of fear in the ubuntu project where people are threatened with blacklisting if they speak their mind, seems I'm a victim of that now
<valorie> Riddell: please let's keep this to facts
<Mamarok> we should also emphasize that these two questions have been asked first many months ago, and it was quite difficult to get satisfying asnwers, the last having arrived yesterday
<mhall119> sebas: the CC gave a list of things, but did not reference individual emails, no
<sebas> I've followed it, unsatisfying answers to very real problems affecting the future of Kubuntu and its status as Free software
<sebas> mhall119: is that the list posted in ScottK's blog?
<Riddell> I've never been agressive, never taken private comms public, never even got findings that I'm claimed to have not accepted, never knowingly misrepresented the statements and positions of others, never made accusations about the integrity and honesty of members of the
<Riddell> community
<valorie> indeed
<mhall119> sebas: yes, in the first email
<Riddell> it's bullying and intimidation that I've had for a few months now by the ubuntu cc
<Riddell> I have no idea why they find it difficult to understand the canonical ip policy being incompatible with the ubuntu promise or why they find it difficult to understand I have an issue with collecting donations we never had any consultation on never mind use of
<Riddell> the good news is I've never claimed to be leader of anything
<Riddell> so it's not actually a practical change
<valorie> or more importantly, no accounting of
<sebas> mhall119: I haven't fully read everything, but that's a very vague statement without any sort of backup or proof, I understand that this is not perhaps wanted in public (dirty clothes etc.), but not even involving the members of the kubuntu council makes this very hard to deal with in a democratic and transparant manner -- while that's in the interest of the ubuntu CC as well, no?
<mhall119> sebas: I don't understand the question, can you rephrase?
<valorie> why on earth did you not come to us?
<mhall119> because it was not the KC's behavior that was in question
<sebas> the community council and mark saying "we don't recognize you as the leader of this subcommunity" without involving the rest of the kubuntu council, but without giving anybody the actual information what the decision is based on is not a transparant process
<sebas> Well, both issues that lay at the base (as I deduce, but can't verify due to lack of data you gave) are highly relevant to kubuntu council
<valorie> mhall119: he was and is speaking for us
<sebas> so excluding them from a decision-making process makes this very hard to understand
<Riddell> it's not even following the rules of ubuntu community, nobody has claimed I've broken the CoC which is what would normally cause this sort of sanction
<bkerensa> +1
<mhall119> sebas: to reiterate what is in the emails, the topics he raised are valid concerns that we did do our best to address. This action is not a consequence of those topics
<sebas> and the first sign of it anybody gets is a "this is final", I wonder how that relates to the values of the community
<ScottK> mhall119: The leadership CoC says, "We gather opinions, data and commitments from concerned parties before taking a decision." Did you not think the KC would be a concerned party?
<mhall119> again I am here only to answer questions, I don't mean to side-track the meeting
<sebas> mhall119: nobody except those with the data you base it on can follow if they're valid concerns, and the impressions are to say the least ... not the same for everybody
<tsdgeos> mhall119: i guess what people is trying to say is "noone knows what this action is consequence of"
<mck182> ^
<bkerensa> Riddell: Not only that but even when a member has in the past very blatantly violated the CoC the CC has stood action less which is even more concerning. I think back to when Jono publicly bashed the distinguished Richard Stallmann.... No asking Canonical to take Jono out of his leadership role within the project
<valorie> and we have asked this questions, as a Council, to the CC, with no answer
<Laney> What does the KC want to happen now?
<valorie> Laney: we would like the CC to withdraw this request
<valorie> and talk with us about whatever problem they might have
<ScottK> mhall119: If you're here to answer questions, I'd appreciate an answer to mine?
<sebas>  mhall119: second, the decision also affects the KC very deeply, so they're again involved in a central role, yet left out of the loop of communication and decision making (or even verifying the decision)
<mhall119> ScottK: we did not believe that the KC was responsible for Jonathan's behavior, no
<ScottK> That's not my question.
<ScottK> My question is didn't you think we'd be a concerned party with him being removed?
<sebas> mhall119: so a concrete question: how will the CC make their line of thinking more transparant and involve all stakeholders as to come to a mutually acceptable solution and way forward?
<mhall119> ScottK: the KC is a concerned party in the consequences, but not the cause
<valorie> no one is saying we're the cause
<mhall119> sebas: the CC is open to discussion with the KC on how to procede
<ScottK> mhall119: The CC decided the consequences without consulting what you agree is a concerned party.  That's clearly contrary to the leadership CoC.
<Mamarok> mhall119: erm, we Kubuntu COuncil members are all democratically elected, and Joanthan speaks for us, in our name, so how does the cause not concern us?
<sebas> it's also concerned in the cause, since Jonathan often speaks as part of the community council (I can say for myself that Jonathan asked questions about licensing of binaries also on my behalf as a community member)
<ScottK> mhall119: No.  You are unwilling to discuss the one topic that actually matters.
<shadeslayer> ( As has been repeatedly mentioned in the emails )
<mhall119> again, I am here to answer questions only
<mhall119> we've had this discussion on email alread
<valorie> if that was so, we wouldn't have needed this meeting
<mhall119> anybody who wants to discuss the reasons for the decision can contact the CC as a whole
<Mamarok> so question: can you provide us with exact details on Joanthan's actions that lead you to take this decision? That is a question I asked in my reply, and never got an answer for it
<Mamarok> several days ago
 * mck182 seconds that question
<bkerensa> mhall119: Question: Did Jonathan violate the CoC or LCoC if so could you point out which portion the CC figures he violated so the KC at least knows that?
<valorie> thirds
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: meeting in progress https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-May/009563.html --> context https://skitterman.wordpress.com/2015/05/26/information-exchange-between-the-ubuntu-community-council-and-the-kubuntu-council/
<Mamarok> sitter: thank you
<mhall119> some of those emails are private conversations
<mhall119> It would require consent of all involved to release them
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you have any objection to release of any emails you've had with the CC?
<Riddell> I' m happy for those to be released, I have nothing to hide
<sebas> mhall119: Could you also please clarify how the CC can unilaterally decide such a harsh measure without checking with the relevant subcommunity (KC or individual members) before the decision is declared final?
<Sho_> It feels to me like you indicted someone who did their job in representing their community, so you've indicted that community by proxy
<shadeslayer> sebas: well, the decision is final
<shadeslayer> atleast that's how I've read it
<Mamarok> especially since all Kubuntu council members are elected by the Kubutnu Community, not by the CC
<bkerensa> mhall119: could you answer mine then regarding whether Jonathan violated the CoC/LCoC the guiding rules of our community and which portion?
<ScottK> sebas: My interpretation is that based on what Mark said in his reply to Riddell, the CoC doesn't apply to the CC.
<mhall119> bkerensa: it is the judgement of the CC that he did
<ScottK> That's the only way I can square the circle.
<sebas> mhall119: getting this consent falls under your (the CC's) responsibility, since a) nobody else has the information to get that consent, b) you are liable to support a measure like this with actual data
<mhall119> sebas: you should address the whole CC with that question, please
<ScottK> mhall119: That was in the first mail the KC sent to the CC.
<ScottK> Still unresponded to.
 * mgraesslin just finished reading through all those mails and /me is missing any evidence on what Riddell is supposed to have done. mhall119 can you point me to each individual pieces of evidence so that I can interpret myself?
<sebas> mhall119: well, we're here in this meeting, I'm asking questions, it's not too useful to deflect it to "email them", or I misunderstand your role / presence here (please clarify)
<ScottK> mgraesslin: They aren't available.
<notmart> I'm quite an outsider, so i have what is probably a quite stupid question, so bear with me. but.. looking from the outside it looks to me that if the kc is behind the current lead, but he gets removed on what it looks like "from above".. it looks like quite a serious problem in the autodetermination of the kubuntu community itself
<mhall119> mgraesslin: again, some of those are private conversations
<sgclark> we all want that mgraesslin
<ScottK> notmart: I agree.
<valorie> notmart: you have read the situation precisely
<mgraesslin> mhall119: that is then very unfortunate and I don't think that's an honest process then...
<bkerensa> mgraesslin: they are not disclosing that because "privacy" unlike the KC the CC does not operate openly
<Sho_> notmart: Yep, that's what I meant with indictment-by-proxy too
<sebas> mhall119: at least provide those that are not private 
<yofel> notmart: that's pretty much the situation - except that the CC doesn't seem to understand that
<mhall119> sebas: those are on ubuntu-community-team and ubuntu-devel lists
<ScottK> Also, I think the transparency requirements of Ubuntu governance override "it was private" in this case.
<Mamarok> mhall119: we have gone through all these, and haven't seen evidend of any violation of the CoC
<Mamarok> evidence,*, even
<sebas> mhall119: yes, but there are thousands of emails, which pieces are relevant from your point of view is impossible to see
<sebas> so, pointers and quotes would be needed (along with explanations why the behavior ticks the boxes you say they tick)
<ronnoc> ^ agreed ScottK . For the sanctity of Kubuntu and it's Community and elected leadership. 
<mck182> or a simple summary would do too...that surely would not involve private emails?
<mgraesslin> that's also needed to give Riddell the chance to reply to it - it's all mail communication and things might have been read the wrong way
<notmart> also, if the Ubuntu community expressed they had a problem with the Kubuntu community decisions/directions, could have been something unfortunate, but i would have understood it, at least the dynamic
<Mamarok> we can see exasperation from Jonathan having to ask questions over and over again without getting answers, but no violations of any CoC, be this the Ubuntu or the KDE one
<Sho_> mhall119: I don't think you're going to get away with not filling this information vacuum and documenting your decision, considering there's clearly no community consensus for your decision
<notmart> from the outside, is hard to even parse a move like that
<sebas> This is now a public topic, I can't see how this doesn't blow up if not handled a lot better from the CC :/
<BluesKaj> almost sounds like some kind of personal dislike, especially if they won't disclose the reasons
<mgraesslin> mhall119: just imagine how it will look like if media picks it up as "Ubuntu sanctions Kubuntu member for asking questions"
<Sho_> mgraesslin: It's the press' *duty* to investigate this, pretty much
<mhall119> mgraesslin: I am aware of how this will be spun
<Mamarok> that is no reason, if there are people who don't like questions they should not be in the body that gets those questions
<sebas> Well, "spun" due to a lack of evidence that it actually followed a sound process
<ScottK> Actually, since it was Mark who gave the final "it's final", it'll be Mark Shuttleworth and Canonical ...
<bkerensa> mhall119: then why not avoid that by distilling the same openness and collaboration the CC calls for on its own wiki page? The KC has been diligent in trying to get the CC to be reasonable on this topic?
<sebas> you can't really blame anybody but the CC if their lack of following due process turns on them
<mhall119> ScottK: this action was not taken by Canonical
<ScottK> It was endorsed by Mark.
<mhall119> Mark is a member of the CC
<bkerensa> mhall119: in all fairness the CC is picked by Mark (who owns Canonical) and the CC if half Canonical employees
<ScottK> Some of the CC members supporting it work for Canonical, so Canonical is involved.
<mhall119> bkerensa: less than half
<bkerensa> mhall119: the CC is not a community appointed body
<valorie> I read that email from Mark as leaving the decision with the CC
<Laney> I think the CC could still reverse or put this on hold if it wanted to
<ScottK> mhall119: You have not even been willing to disclose which CC members supported this.
<ScottK> I don't believe it was all of them.
<Mamarok> another thing to consider: we as the Kubuntu Community, be this as developers or contributors or users see this move by the CC as being very destructive to us, and it has a very negative impact on our motivations
<valorie> therefore the CC *can* withdraw their request
<Sho_> Mamarok: Yeah - 'This is a statement from the CC that we no longer recognise you as the leader of the Kubuntu community.' is very bizarre, you'd think the Kubuntu community gets a word in that
<ScottK> valorie: It's pretty clear the CC can do whatever they want.
<sebas> I have to leave now, sorry for that. mhall119 please work towards providing justification for such a step
<valorie> thanks for your input sebas
<Mamarok> we will get more reactions on this since the Community as a whole has now insight in it, but I very much doubt anyone will see this as being cosntructive
<sebas> Also, thanks for taking the time to respond here
<mhall119> sebas: we will do what we can
<sgclark> thank you sebas
<Mamarok> thank you sebas, for your input
<sebas> \o
<ScottK> mhall119: There's only one thing that needs doing.
<ScottK> And you can.
<shadeslayer> I suppose we can close this topic now?
<shadeslayer> and move to the next one?
<valorie> well, we've not fully covered "leadership questions"
<seaLne> it doesn't sound very closed
<Mamarok> to get the meeting back on track: we have now informed our community about the current situation and will likely get more feedback in the days to come, but it seems obvious that we , as the Kubuntu COuncil, can not accept the request made by the CC without further evidence.
<shadeslayer> ah ok, there's more :)
<bkerensa> Phase two of agenda item 1
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: I agree
<valorie> Mamarok: I agree with your summation
<Mamarok> also, since we contest the validity of this decison because a) there is lack of concrete evidence, whcih we already asked in our first reply to the CC
<Mamarok> and b) we were never consulted or even informed on a possible problem with Jonathan before this decisions
<Mamarok> we consider this move to be not valid in the Ubuntu spirit, and contrary to the openness principle in Free Software, dear to all of us
<BluesKaj> I'm not sure why the Kubuntu Council has to listen to the CC anyway, is it still tied to Canonical somehow ? 
<Quintasan> I am pretty sure that Canonical stiill owns the Kubuntu trademark.
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: that will be the second item on the agenda
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: we use the ubuntu foundations
<bkerensa> BluesKaj: ^ They own the trademark and other stuff they claim as intellectual property including the compiled binaries
<Riddell> upstream might have a thing or two to say about that
<ScottK> Their right to the Kubuntu trademark is clear, however.
<ScottK> So we are bound to use it within the license provided regardless of how poor we think the license is until it's fixed.
<Mamarok> indeed, the compiled binaries of KDE are GPL and LGPL to some extend, intellectual property is one of the 2 questions we have been asking since quite some time
<BluesKaj> ok so what role does BlueSystems have in all this other than a "support position" , then I suppose it's up to them to acquire the trademark
<Mamarok> as the statement by Canonicalk violates the GPL to that extend
<ScottK> BluesKaj: This is about Kubuntu, so kind of off topic.
<valorie> BluesKaj: please don't jump the gun
<valorie> nobody is leaving
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: I don't think this is part of the current meeting, I am afraid we can't asnwer all questions
<Mamarok> let's get back to point 1: the Leadership considerations
<BluesKaj> valorie, well I'm not as informed as I should be about the Canonical and it's relationship to Kubuntu so I aplologise for my directness
<Mamarok> summary I have just given above, any comments from the other KC members, something I forgot?
<shadeslayer> looks good to me
<ScottK> I completely agree that the CC's actions are contrary to both the Ubuntu CoC and the Ubuntu leadership CoC.
<ronnoc> Well to transition to getting back on track, the KC should be prepared to formalize some contigincy plans if the answers coming (or apparntly not comming) from Ubuntu leadership and the CC are deemed un-justifiable by the KC.  
<shadeslayer> yep
<valorie> ronnoc: of course
<ronnoc> Although that would be in a future meeting, ofc
<ScottK> As such, I think they could be ignored as invalid, except for the SABDFL override.
<ScottK> That concerns me.
<Mamarok> so this leads us to the second item on our agenda:
<Mamarok> 2. Kubuntu Council constitution clarification
<Mamarok> the council constitution can be found here: http://www.kubuntu.org/kubuntu-council
<ScottK> I move for a vote.
<bkerensa> ScottK: what is your motion regarding the constitution
<bkerensa> "I move that...."
<ScottK> I move that we vote to accept the proposed modification of the KC constitution.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<bkerensa> ScottK: is a copy of the diff available?
<ScottK> I don't have one.
<shadeslayer> +1
<ScottK> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-May/009565.html
<Riddell> +1
<Mamarok> +1 from me as well
<ScottK> +1 from me.
<valorie> +1
 * shadeslayer pokes yofel
<shadeslayer> though we have quorum don't we
<valorie> we do
<Mamarok> anyway, we have quorum, so the change is accepted
<bkerensa> the motion passes unanimously with the quorum present  
<yofel> +1 from me
<Mamarok> than you bkerensa :)
<Mamarok> even better, elt me rephrase that:
<Mamarok> the motion passes unanimously with all Kubuntu Council mmbers present
<Mamarok> members*
<Mamarok> gosh, one would think that my typing would improve with age...
<bkerensa> \o/
<ScottK> Would someone please update kubuntu.org.
<Mamarok> so, we arrive at point 3 of the agenda:
<Mamarok> 3. Benjamin Kerensa's membershp application
<Mamarok> membership*
<Quintasan> Grilling time?
<valorie> hi Ben, do you have a link to your application?
<Mamarok> bkerensa: maybe a short introduction?
<bkerensa> Hello all
<bkerensa> wiki.ubuntu.com/bkerensa/KubuntuMembership_Application
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/bkerensa/KubuntuMembership_Application
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure how to update kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> so maybe Riddell can do that
<Mamarok> bkerensa: impressive, but we oldtimers already know you since quite some time :)
<bkerensa> Any questions? 
<sgclark> He lives in Portland, +1 from me !
<valorie> lol
<Mamarok> bkerensa: I see you also work on a Qt-based application, nice!
<bkerensa> I have yes
 * valorie could do with some stumptown about now....
<mck182> ScottK: pardon my ignorance - what does SABDFL stand for?
<bkerensa> and oversaw Firefox Release Management and Thunderbird for certain channels for that matter
<Quintasan> mck182: Self Appointed Benelovent Dictator for Life
<bkerensa> heavily advocating for distros to be better supported upstream
<mck182> ah thank you
<ScottK> There, he types faster.
<Riddell> bkerensa: it's great to have you with us, what first attracted you to the kubuntu project rather than any other part of ubuntu?
<bkerensa> Riddell: the community
<bkerensa> I feel like Kubuntu distills the strong support for FOSS values and the Ubuntu spirit
<bkerensa> I will not go into that further to refrain from FUD ;)
<ovidiu-florin> I don't understand, what are the changes in the Kubuntu council constitution?
<Mamarok> ovidiu-florin: see the mail shadeslayer sent to kubuntu-devel
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: Since we don't have a diff handy you can just grab the old one and compare it to the new one which is available on the mailing list.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<bkerensa> Riddell: and my request is to essentially transfer membership so that my membership is recognized by Kubuntu Project
<bkerensa> versus tapping into Ubuntu directly as it currently does
<Mamarok> I am all for it
<valorie> +1
<Riddell> +1
<ScottK> +1 from me too.
<shadeslayer> +1
 * sitter pokes yofel
<bkerensa> his eye is busy
<Mamarok> +1 also from me
<yofel> +1
<valorie> welcome, ben
<bkerensa> \o/
<sitter> welcome bkerensa \o/
<shadeslayer> whoop whoop
<bkerensa> I feel like I did in 2011 when I got my Ubuntu Membership
<bkerensa> yay
<Mamarok> unanimously, congratualtions and welcome, bkerensa :)
<Quintasan> Congratulations!
<sgclark> yay bkerensa!
<Mamarok> one last item we should clarfy in this meeting:
<Mamarok> regarding the lack of evidence provided by the CC to remove Joanthan from the Kubuntu Council
<bkerensa> Mamarok: one sec
<bkerensa> I move that the KC resolve that the request by the CC is invalid and that Jonathan will continue to be a part of the Kubuntu Council as elected.
<bkerensa> ;)
<Mamarok> thank you, bkerensa :)
<bkerensa> any 2nd for that motion?
<shadeslayer> I second that
<sitter> seconded
<Mamarok> I think my previous summary in point 1. of the agenda sums that up, and I support that motion
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> +1
<Mamarok> so let's vote:
<Mamarok> +1
<valorie> +1
<yofel> +1
<Riddell> +0
<ovidiu-florin> +1
 * Mamarok ppokes ScottK
 * ovidiu-florin finally caught up 
<valorie> all kubuntu members, feel free to +1 if you agree
<valorie> for the record
<bkerensa> +1
<sitter> +1
<ScottK> +0.  I agree 100% about how the decision was made by the CC and that being invalid, but I'm afraid the way things work, the fact that it was SABDFL'ed can't be ignored.
<Mamarok> indeed, since this is about a community elected KC member, you can all chime in, we have quorum from the Council anyway
<sgclark> I have deep concerns
<valorie> I would hope that the CC withdraws their request
<Mamarok> ScottK: sgclark: time will tell
<valorie> so we can talk
<ScottK> I do hope he changes his mind.
<Quintasan> +1
<ovidiu-florin> What are our alternatives? 
<Quintasan> mhall119: Thanks for keeping up with the barrage of questions.
<sgclark> anyway a +1 from me only in support of our team.
<mhall119> Quintasan: I am happy to help however I can
<ScottK> bkerensa: Added.  Welcome to the team.
<Riddell> I updated the constitution
<shadeslayer> mhall119: indeed, thanks for being here :)
<Riddell> on the website
<Mamarok> Riddell: thank you :)
<valorie> mhall119: thank you for showing up
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: without Riddell, do you mean?
<Mamarok> so we st5ill have the point Q&A, any other questions to the Kubutnu COuncil?
<yofel> mhall119: thanks for taking yout time to be here
<shadeslayer> any other misc. motions?
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: because we're keeping our Che Riddell
<valorie> :-)
<ovidiu-florin> În case they/he doesn't change their minds 
<sitter> I move that I am awesome!
<yofel> I have to run, thanks all for showing up for the meeting, laters
<sgclark> lol
<ovidiu-florin> How will that affect us? 
<shadeslayer> sitter: +0 :P
<Riddell> hola chicos, soy Riddell de la Casa Riddell en Valparaiso
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: I guess that would be their move to make then
<shadeslayer> sitter: everyone's awesome
<sitter> indeed
<valorie> bye yofel, thanks for your participation
<Mamarok> sitter: that we know already, but since Riddell lives in Spain,w e should call him spanish names
<Mamarok> how about? El Comandante
<sitter> I second the spanish name calling
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: do you have any suggestions we should consider?
 * Mamarok can't even put the question makrs right..
<sitter> Mamarok: since we are out of relevant things to talk about we can call the meeting I guess
<shadeslayer> yeah I reckon
<Mamarok> I have been asking exactly that, Any questions for point 4: Q&A?
<sitter> many, none of them serious or relevant :)
<ovidiu-florin> I won't continue to contribute to kubuntu without Riddell 
<mgraesslin> what ways does the CC have to enforce their decision?
<ovidiu-florin> Unless he decides to leave for his own reasons 
<valorie> mgraesslin: good question
<seaLne> i guess the cc can stop talking to him?
<ScottK> mgraesslin: That's an interesting question.  They can ask Canonical IS to remove Riddell from the Kubuntu Council team in Launchpad.  They can refuse to recognize him as a leader in KC/CC dealings.
<ovidiu-florin> Can they delete his lp account? 
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin: Not for this.
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: purely speculation on my part, he gets removed from Kubuntu Council and other leadership positions from Launchpad and stop recognizing him as a leader for all intents and purposes
<ScottK> They specifically said it wasn't a ban on development.
<shadeslayer> yep ^
<Riddell> I should point out again, I've never claimed to be leader and never had any sort of title of one so there's nothing to remove
<valorie> one of us will have to take over the liason with the CC I guess
<ronnoc> Jono just posted on the ML asking for reasons that there even *needs* to be a KC.
<valorie> !
<shadeslayer> ronnoc: I'm unsure if jono knows there was a KC before
<shadeslayer> which would be odd
<shadeslayer> I'm still trying to make sense of that email
<Mamarok> we exist since ages
<Mamarok> which ML?
<valorie> since before the CC I think?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ubuntu-community-team
<ronnoc> cc ml
<shadeslayer> valorie: you're right
<ronnoc> oops ^
<mhall119> just to make sure everyone is aware, jono is not longer the Ubuntu Commmunity Manager or employed by Canonical
<shadeslayer> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2015-May/000536.html
<ScottK> I don't seem to have that mail.
<shadeslayer> mhall119: *nod*
<ScottK> Someone ought to reply that since the KC pre-dates his involvement in the project, he probably just doesn't understand.
<Mamarok> ah, just arrived in my inbox now
<sitter> xD
<mgraesslin> please be considerate and don't pour oil into the fire
<ovidiu-florin> Who is Jono? 
<sitter> Mamarok: are you ending the meeting so I can get something to eat please :)
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin: Former Canonical community manager.
<ovidiu-florin> I thought the meeting was over 
<Mamarok> ovidiu-florin: you just made me LOL
 * Riddell blogs http://jriddell.org/2015/05/26/reaffirmed-on-the-kubuntu-council/
<Mamarok> sitter: i think so, yes
<Mamarok> can I close the meeting?
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> I move that we end the meeting
<valorie> do I hear a second?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yep
<sitter> I second the motion
<ScottK> Second
<Mamarok> since there have been other questions adressed to the KC, I close the meeting
<ScottK> OK.  I need to go.
<ScottK> See you all later.
 * valorie needs moar sleep
<valorie> laters
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Status: Applications 15.04.1 Wily: http://goo.gl/valbQd | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Kubuntu at SELF! http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/ | Meeting Log @15:00 http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/26/%23kubuntu-devel.html (minutes due shortly)
<Mamarok> thank you everybody for attending, and having everybody present, and to interested Kubuntu and KDE community members present as well
<sitter> indeed, thanks everyone
<valorie> thank you all!
 * ovidiu-florin hugs everyone 
<shadeslayer> wohoo
 * shadeslayer has to leave too
<shadeslayer> cya later
<ovidiu-florin> Can someone send a reply with the conclusions? 
<ovidiu-florin> Please 
<valorie> reply to what, ovidiu-florin?
<Mamarok> right, Jono is clearly not in the loop, could we please not fuel the fire?
<ovidiu-florin> Mail list announcement 
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: ^
<sgclark> I say ignore it...
<sgclark> trolls asking for food
<ScottK> Yep.
<valorie> the answer is simple: to evaluate prospective Kubuntu Members
<valorie> that's mostly what we do
<sitter> BluesKaj: since you asked about canonical ties. it's as with all official flavors... most importantly canonical owns the kubuntu trademark in a computing context along with the gear-circle logo. other than that canonical supports us with build servers (and launchpad as a whole), repo hosting, mail aliases and lists, ISO building and hosting, as well as server and tech maintenance relating to those things. other than that general ubuntu ties apply (
<sitter> e.g. canonical employees would be part of various boards/councils/committees that have authority over all the ubuntu archive etc)
<ovidiu-florin> Yey or ney on the reply? 
<Mamarok> ovidiu-florin: what reply?
<ovidiu-florin> With the meeting conclusions 
<ovidiu-florin> To the mail list meeting announcement 
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: needs minutes drafting first, I sent a link to the log meanwhile
 * sitter afk looking for something to eat
 * Riddell out canoeing
<Mamarok> Riddell: enjoy :)
 * ovidiu-florin is jealous on Riddell 
<bkerensa> oh shiish
<Mamarok> ovidiu-florin: you want a title or what are you jealous of?
<Mamarok> canoing is wet
<KDDA> oh my, I missed all the *fun*
<Mamarok> KDDA: the channel is logged, yopu can read up
<KDDA> I have just read it
<KDDA> hence missing the fun
<Mamarok> sorry :(
<KDDA> I didn't realise there was so much politics going on!
<Mamarok> alwas has, just not ugly like that
<KDDA> yeah very underhanded
<KDDA> well I think so, from my view point
<BluesKaj> KDDA, http://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/37cg79/are_these_the_end_days_for_kubuntu_sabdfl_and_the/
<genii> Hm
<lordievader> Seems like Mandriva is really dying this time: http://www.societe.com/societe/mandriva-421223157.html
<lordievader> That reddit post seems like bad news :(
<davmor2> hasn't mandriva been dead for a while?  Mageia the spin off is doing okay though isn't it?
<lordievader> Yes, and then it came back somewhat or something... I haven't really been following it.
<Mamarok> they have been in trouble since like ever, Mandriva was never really working well as a company
<Mamarok> really been* working
<lordievader> Unfortunately not. Was my first Linux distro. Sad to see it go.
<claydoh> Sorry I missed the meeting, not that I have anything to add. I have some catching up to do :(
<morgan_> hi - is there going to be plasma 5.3.1 packages for the 15.04 PPA ?
<shadeslayer> morgan_: yeah soon
<morgan_> thanks - was really just checking if they were planned to come out 
<soee> :)
<soee> we need packagers :D
<soee> KDDA: ^ 
<KDDA> I dont know how!
<soee> :D
<KDDA> my leader wont lead me!
<sgclark> I will be backporting stuff to vivid. been busy
<soee> i think Riddell is out most of the time atm
<KDDA> how do I publish the packages?
<soee> KDDA: in own ppa  ?
<sgclark> until you are a dev you must publish to your own ppa then we review and publish on your behalf
<KDDA> but what good is that to the community?
<sgclark> see above ^
<KDDA> oh
<sgclark> I am more than happy to review just ping me.
<KDDA> is there a workflow/schedule?
<KDDA> Id like to follow someone for a bit, see how things work
<soee> i think you could follow sgclark if she agree, shes the best when it comes to packaging :)
<KDDA> need someone to got slow with me
<murthy> I saw Riddell's blog on planetkde and I am shocked. What in the world is happening
<soee> what post ?
<KDDA> murthy: https://skitterman.wordpress.com/2015/05/26/information-exchange-between-the-ubuntu-community-council-and-the-kubuntu-council/
<murthy> soee: http://jriddell.org/2015/05/26/reaffirmed-on-the-kubuntu-council/
<KDDA> ah he links to it
<murthy> KDDA: I had signed the ubuntu cod, I am allowed to speak openly here?
<murthy> cod=code of conduct
<KDDA> I dont know murthy
<KDDA> Im a newbie!
<Mamarok> murthy: yes, go on, please :)
<yofel> you are, as long as you honor the CoC
<murthy> yofel: right now, I feel less complelled to hold on to it
<Mamarok> murthy: maybe sleep over it?
<Mamarok> that usually helps
<morgan_> Are there any examples of his alleged  'crimes'?
<richmoore2> most opensource code-of-conducts i've read can be summarised as "try not to be an asshole". if you think you're going to violate that rule then take a few hours to chill.
<murthy> https://youtu.be/kEotr1Qi1bQ?t=3m56s
<Mamarok> morgan_: read the above links? We have not received any evidence so far
<murthy> That is one of the inspirational videos I have seen and often see it when I feel burned out. I understood how much the community means and how passionate people are
<soee> ah dont worry, kubuntu is better os than ubuntu + unitty :) thay probably don't like this situation -.-
<murthy> soee: exactly
<murthy> soee: I have tried may distros and none satisfy me except kubuntu
<murthy> soee: I can't believe someone could be thinking like this, I need to read the webpage that KDDA gave me to understand what happened
<KDDA> it basically came out of the blue
<morgan_> plans to rebase on Debian ?
<Etriaph> I've been a Kubuntu user since 8.04, I've only ever been interested in a KDE desktop, I don't believe Canonical supports those of us that make use of the heavyweight on the Linux desktop.
<morgan_> it does appear to have a 'we'll send the heavies round' tone to the letter - if that is completely out the blue with no prior warnings that is insane
<Mamarok> morgan_: we will see time will tell
<Etriaph> I think a community that they say deserves their respect should be allowed to choose their leaders.
<Etriaph> If CC feels that Kubuntu is a great part of the community, they should respect the community's choice in leadership.
<soee> well i think we all stand behind Riddell and he has our full support :)
<Etriaph> Absolutely.
<KDDA> Canonical flexing its muscles and dictating how things should be might drive more people to Kubuntu 
<Etriaph> It's just not in the spirit of open collaboration.
<Etriaph> That there was no warning is disrespectful.
<KDDA> I agree
<soee> i need to switch to Wily i think, its so boring when there are no updates each day :D
<soee> and system works fine -.-
<KDDA> LOL
<morgan_> the timing is bad also - its just at a time where more people are hearing about kubuntu with it being the first 'big' distro to ship plasma 5.x in a stable distro
<morgan_> (although Fedora released today, and I think that comes with plasma 5.3)
<Etriaph> Arch is at 5.3.1 I think
<morgan_> yes, I didn't include Arch - I run that also..
<morgan_> but use kubuntu for work desktop/laptop..
<KDDA> hopefully the public attention might get a few akward questions answered
<KDDA> so do I need to sign the packages to upload them to my PPA?
<yofel> yes, and launchpad needs to know the pgp key
<ahoneybun> yofel: how does one let LP know the key?
<Etriaph> You can add it to your lp account, yes?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: You can add the public key in your profile settings.
<KDDA> add it to LP
<KDDA> LP needs the private key ?
<yofel> no, just the public one
<yofel> make sure nobody else ever gets the private one
<KDDA> dont understand this step
<KDDA> so how does it know its me?
<yofel> KDDA: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey#Using_GPG_to_manage_OpenPGP_keys
<ahoneybun> http://www.itworld.com/article/2926838/linux/mark-shuttleworth-ubuntu-community-council-ask-kubuntu-developer-to-step-down-as-leader.html
<sgclark> debsign -kmeykeyid *.changes
<yofel> you sign your package with your private key, launchpad then uses the public key to verify that the signature is valid. And as the public key is associated with your account, it knows it's you
<ahoneybun> thanks sgclark for that link
<sgclark> ?
<sgclark> yofel: did teh linking
<ahoneybun> I saw it from you on G+
<sgclark> oh that link
<sgclark> nm
 * ahoneybun steps back and tries to get his key on LP
<ahoneybun> where are the profile setting yofel>
<yofel> ahoneybun: there should be a yellow button beside your pgp keys on https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt
 * ahoneybun throws chainsaw at LP
<ahoneybun> I see the button
<ahoneybun> but still stuck
<KDDA> LP keeps putting me in circles to log into ubuntu one
<KDDA> over and over
<ahoneybun> so I need to get the key on my system then
<ahoneybun> gpg --fingerprint prints nothing
<yofel> right, the private key needs to be on your system
<yofel> (protip: make backup(s!))
<yofel> KDDA: that shouldn't happen :(
<yofel> maybe #launchpad can help
<KDDA> shouldnt, but does
<KDDA> it also accuses me of being a bot when I use LastPass to fill in my password
<KDDA> stupid thing
<yofel> -.-
<ahoneybun> I did make backup
<ahoneybun> I have
<KDDA> how do I create more entropy?
<yofel> preferably by doing some work, but haveged can help if that doesn't work
<KDDA> Ive tried random typing
<richmoore2> be messier :-)
<KDDA> clikcing in webpages
<KDDA> but it needs more!
<KDDA> ah there she blows
<KDDA> FFS 
<KDDA> Bad bot, go away! Request aborted.
<KDDA> so the home page in Firefox is Ubuntu branded and Im guessing that Google pay Canonical for that?
<KDDA> how do I publish my key in Kubuntu?
<Mamarok> in your launchpad profile
<KDDA> it says its not imported and "Is your key in the Ubuntu keyserver yet? "
<KDDA> FFS
<sgclark> KDDA: instructions to do that were in the link yofel gave you
<KDDA> it keeps going round and round in circles
<KDDA> asking me to log in, over and over
<sgclark> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys yourkeyid
<sgclark> please read that entire link, take all steps and you will achieve gpg on launchpad.
<KDDA> not when I cant even log in to it!
<KDDA> is there a launchpad channel?
<sgclark> #launchpad
<KDDA> hi folks, does anyone know why LP keeps asking me to log in over and over when trying to add a PGP key?
<KDDA> sorry, wrong channel
<Quintasan> Guys, do we support 14.04 -> 15.04?
<Quintasan> Or it's going to break.
<Etriaph> Quintasan: #kubuntu maybe for that question.
<ahoneybun> I got the stickers valorie!
<sgclark> Quintasan: what do you mean? I am backporting a ton of stuff now.
<sgclark> I will support our current releases until they end.
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Status: Applications 15.04.1 Vivid http://goo.gl/nf5Z40 | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Kubuntu at SELF! http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/ | Meeting Log @15:00 http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/26/%23kubuntu-devel.html (minutes due shortly)
<yofel> Quintasan: support no, and I don't think the foundation folks did much testing on the systemd migration from trusty
 * sgclark wonders what support we are talking about
<Quintasan> sgclark: I'm wondering if people who want to run 15.04 and have 14.04 can upgrade or we support only clean installs.
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> that is tricky with the aforementioned systemd change. 
<Quintasan> Yeah. I forgot about.
<valorie> weeeee
<Quintasan> I had no problems with it.
<Quintasan> But the graphic drivers drive me crazy.
<yofel> theoretically, they would have to upgrade to 14.10 and then to 15.04, or wait until 16.04
<valorie> we'll need to get more, as I bet you'll use them all at SELF
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm worried about asking for funds at this moment
 * valorie just got back online and needs to read up
<yofel> you can still make the upgrade to mentioned work, but it's neither tested nor supported
 * sgclark totally forgot about 14.10
<yofel> s/to/you
<valorie> well, we have Kubuntu funds if they refuse us
<ahoneybun> so I might be able to use the left over money from akademy for sticker
<ahoneybun> as they are cheapers then shirts
<genii> jussi needs to start selling more shirts and anything else
<sgclark> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip for information
<sgclark> need vivid applications 15.04.1 tested
<ahoneybun> lots of people
<sgclark> hmm what else needs backport
<KDDA> arron, have a photo of the stickers I could see?
<Etriaph> sgclark: Send me PPA
<sgclark> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-stage2
<Etriaph> Uh, 'DON'T USE' ? :D
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> yeah it is testing
<sgclark> but wait a few
<sgclark> seems some stragglers building
<sgclark> a vm is good to test in if you are not brave :)
<Etriaph> I'm brave.
<Etriaph> I've had 0 problems with 15.04 really, I could use some temporary chaos.
<Etriaph> sgclark: Lemme know when it's reasonably safe to update and I'll give it a shot.
 * ahoneybun has a few crazy problems
<sgclark> Etriaph: thank you, sorry I jumped the gun, alot going on at once.
<Etriaph> sgclark: It's all good, I'm here every day from about 2PM - 3AM EST :D
<ahoneybun> oh right me and Etriaph are in the same TZ
<Etriaph> Where are you located ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> Florida
<murthy> Done reading the blog. Thank you scott for the blog.
<KDDA> sgclark: how would I import a private key from another user account into Kmail?
<detrout> Hi. Is launchpad supposed to look in a ppa to satisfy build dependencies? (and if not is there a way to get it to?)
<detrout> (or alternatively does anyone know a kde-telepathy backport repository?)
<sgclark> detrout: I just backported to vivid https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-stage2 but this is a purely testing PPA
<Etriaph> sgclark: Is there any way I can watch the progress on the remaining builds?
<detrout> I had a user ask for ktp with video support for trusty. I'm pretty sure it should work if I could get it to build with newer versions telepathy-qt and qt-gstreamer 
<sgclark> link in status?
<sgclark> not sure what you mean Etriaph
<sgclark> detrout: ahh trusty, let me dig that up.
<detrout> woah... you're doing KDE stuff And you're in the same time zone as me?
<Etriaph> sgclark: If I can keep an eye on what's remaining to be built (or is still building) I can add the PPA and update when it stops.
<sgclark> my internet is being unkind and slow
<detrout> (I'm in los angeles)
<sgclark> I am in Portland :) yeah crazy sleep hours I have
<detrout> I'm just used to being 8 hours shifted from everyone on the debian kde team
<Riddell> Detrout I'm going to la next week
<detrout> really?
<detrout> what for?
<sgclark> detrout: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages I was going to work on 4.14.3 here in a bit.
<sgclark> a lttile behind, too many hats haha
<Riddell> Detrout to visit Disneyland I hope
<detrout> ooh!
<sgclark> Etriaph: should be able to see the builds in action here:  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-stage2
<sgclark> oh fun Riddell!
<detrout> May you have lots of fun
<detrout> wow sgclark you get a lot done.
<murthy> Riddell: My full support to you as user and contributor to kubuntu
<sgclark> I am always busy lol
<ahoneybun> Riddell: you have a hashtag now btw
<detrout> though, is there a way to get launchpad to look in a ppa to satisfy dependencies?
<mhall119> KDDA: /join #canonical-sysadmin and ask them to check on your SSO account to figure out what's going on with the login loop
<KDDA> mhall119: got it sorted in #lp
<detrout> e.g. in https://launchpad.net/~diane-trout/+archive/ubuntu/ktp-call-ui-gst1.0 ktp-common-internals wont build because it wants tp-qt 0.9.5, which isn't in trusty, but is in the ppa
<yofel> detrout: you can add another ppa as a dependency when you click on "edit dependencies" on the ppa front page
<KDDA> Ive been sent an encypted email, but having user account issues now#
<yofel> uh wait, it will always look for packages in the same PPA
<Riddell> Ahoneybun ooh?
<mhall119> KDDA: ahoneybun: also try http://packaging.ubuntu.com/ for packing guides
<ahoneybun> #ISupportJonathan
<yofel> detrout: you telepathy-qt package was built for vivid, not trusty
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://imgur.com/LXYbxRH
<detrout> ahhh... 
<detrout> thank you yofel!
<murthy> I would like to express my views and register my protest here, it would be appropriate to be in #ubuntu, but I am never going there. 
<murthy> I never knew Kubuntu community was a "sub-community" as I see Kubuntu as a OS and not as a plugin of Ubuntu.
<murthy> When I see words like private and secret, I am thinking of ubuntuleaks.com 
<murthy> Coc should be used as guideline and not as a redtape. I see that someone on cc has claimed to be deeply hurt, that needs to be addressed and this issue has to mediated openly by a neutral body. This cc action seems to be a knee jerk reaction to an individual's complaint.
<yofel> we are part of the ubuntu community, and an ubuntu flavor. Sub-community might not be the right word, but it's not exactly wrong either
<Riddell> Ahoneybun :) although a lot are about Nigerian politics
<ahoneybun> lol
<yofel> heh
<Etriaph> Thanks sgclark
 * ahoneybun kinda started a trend
<Riddell> Yous can call me Goodluck Jonathan
<murthy> yofel: so why kubuntu instead of kde ubuntu?
<Riddell> Blame Jeff Waugh for the name
 * genii ponders Kubian
 * KDDA like Kubian
<Etriaph> Ubuntu Plasma
<yofel> ... the hottest flavor ever
<valorie> murthy: but we are part of ubuntu
<valorie> not just KDE
<valorie> it is the perfect marriage
<valorie> or has been, until now
<KDDA> not so perfect :/
<valorie> well, every marriage has its ups and downs
<murthy> valorie: ya that doesnt mean we are a "sub-community"
<valorie> we're not scampering yet
<valorie> ok, that was insulting, it's true
<valorie> but whatever
<KDDA> can someone help me upload my digikam build/packages?
<valorie> we just need to lower the heat, and shed light
<murthy> valorie: Imo I am not sure we have the same ubuntu here where you guys started
<valorie> rather than the opposite
<valorie> eh, everything changes
<valorie> that's what life is
<valorie> we all gotta be like Jon and get in the canoe and ride the waves
<murthy> valorie: Its not just the code, I mean the vision 
<KDDA> valorie: sometimes its not worth riding the waves when you are heading into the rocks
<ScottK> murthy: Ubuntu is a FOSS project, a Linux distribution, and a desktop. Kubuntu is definitely part of the Ubuntu project/community. 
<murthy> ScottK: Ya i agree, but not in the manner in which they state
<ScottK> The problem is Ubuntu is an overloaded terms.
<murthy> ya
<valorie> murthy: yes, the community to me is the key part
<valorie> good software is just a good tool
<murthy> ScottK: I thank you for being direct about kubuntu and riddell and I am sure they are the feelings of the kubuntu community
<ScottK> Part of the problem is that what SABDFL says goes. 
<valorie> KDDA: skillfull riders use the rocks to create adventure
<ScottK> Thanks
<KDDA> LOL
<ScottK> So one can't really know what the rules are. 
<murthy> valorie: not just a tool, if i had thought so I wouldn't be here and I wouldn't have spent the time I had spend for the communty
<valorie> right!
<valorie> and thank you for your contributions, murthy
<valorie> kubuntu has heart, which is why I'm here too
<Etriaph> k, gonna run with next-stage2 and see what happens, wish me luck folks.
<murthy> valorie: :) my hugs to you
<KDDA> but you guys are the heart
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to murthy
<valorie> from me, and from the Council
<valorie> we are here for y'all
<valorie> and we hope, long-term
<Etriaph> Hmm.
<valorie> how did it go, Etriaph?
<Etriaph> Uh, there's an issue with dolphin, just trying to sort it out now.  It's stable, there's just a strange bug.
<Etriaph> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1422687/dolphin_strange.png
<Etriaph> Would that be packaging or bko?
<Etriaph> I did not add all those entries, fyi, I removed dolphin's config files in various locations and started fresh.
<valorie> huh
<valorie> always good to file on launchpad, no matter what
<valorie> file on bko if you find out it isn't packaging
<valorie> that way the fix can be linked to on launchpad as well
<Etriaph> And this after adding some places in Kate: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1422687/dolphin_strange_after_adding_places_in_kate.png
<valorie> uber-funky
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-27
<Quintasan> Welp
<Quintasan> https://twitter.com/Ubuntu_Borat
<Quintasan> This is hillarious
<shadeslayer> reddit exploded
<shadeslayer> and what the heck?
<shadeslayer> xD
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: any links?
<shadeslayer> too many
<shadeslayer> see /r/linux
 * ahoneybun is on CL for desks
<ahoneybun> seems most comments are on the KC/Riddell side
<ahoneybun> damn Plasma really does not like it when you plug and unplug a monitor in
<ahoneybun> and out
<Etriaph> How do I log a bug against a next-stage2 package?
<Etriaph> Just ubuntu-bug ?
<sgclark> you don't , tell me so I can look
<Etriaph> Oh, did you see the two screenshots I linked?
<Etriaph> ^
<sgclark> where?
<Etriaph> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1422687/dolphin_strange.png https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1422687/dolphin_strange_after_adding_places_in_kate.png
<Etriaph> Strange behavior.  :D
<sgclark> hmm indeed
<Etriaph> When places are closed, I click on the icon for the root of that place and I get that.
<Etriaph> And it seems to increase as I add places.
<Etriaph> Someone didn't comment out a loop or something somewhere :D
<sgclark> ok, so these are not ready for prime time, thanks, I will look into it
<Etriaph> Well, that *one* package, I haven't tested everything that's come in.
<Etriaph> Everything else seems to be working fine.  Haven't had an issue with Kate yet and it was updated; kdenlive seems to be working as I would expect too.
<Peace-> Riddell: i am reading your article :) you are aggressive hihihih
<Peace-> i guess i never see you aggressive in the channel since i use kubutnu so... it's 9 years i guess
<Peace-> mah .... 
<Peace-> ScottK: 
<soee> -:)
<ovidiu-florin> Starting Kompare from Kickoff: KDEInit could not execute „/usr/bin/kompare”
<ovidiu-florin> starting it form konsole, works
<ovidiu-florin> starting it from KRunner gives the same error
<Peace-> ovidiu-florin: yes i got that too
<yossarianuk> Riddell: I hope whatever happens re: drama doesn't put you off your efforts on kde/kubuntu 
<sick_rimmit> Good morning me lovelies
<yossarianuk> What would Kubuntu loose if you re-based on debian (vanilla) ?
 * sick_rimmit waves and grins
<yossarianuk> In fact I think every single comment I have read from various sources backs Riddell: 
<valorie> we knew the community was behind Riddell
<valorie> the trick is lowering the heat and creating peace and understanding again with the larger Ubuntu community
 * sick_rimmit agrees with valorie
<sick_rimmit> Also, Riddell needs and deserves our full support, which it's clear he has, and that is very important for Kubuntu Community
<yossarianuk> that would be better - its so different to the Canonical we knew 10 years ago...
<valorie> well, change is the only constant
<valorie> yearning for the good old days gets us nowhere
<alket> I was really surprised, Riddell has always been super good and helpful to me
<yossarianuk> but what would kubuntu loose if it did decide to re-base on debian (vanilla) ?
<valorie> yes, we were gobsmacked
<valorie> yossarianuk: we'd lose not just the ubuntu community, but also all the technical support and infrastructure we have here
<valorie> it would be quite serious, and i for one do not want that
<yossarianuk> valorie: ah ok, yes that is fair enough..
<lordievader> Goodmorning.
<sitter> valorie: infrastructure is not much of an argument. infrastructure is 99% server resources (bandwith, actual cpu/mem power, space). that's all directly related to monies, so in away if we are not leaving because of the monies that makes it sound a lot like prostitution and/or canonical being our sugar daddy :P
<yossarianuk> you would get extra geek and 'moral' points for going with debian...
<yossarianuk> debian's base system has always seemed that bit more lightweight...
<valorie> well, how would you propose that we raise enough to afford not just the servers etc. but also sysadmins to run it all?
<sitter> *seems* wrong considering the base of a kubuntu system is the base of a kde system
<valorie> seriously, the infra IS a big deal
<valorie> and there are no bodies or souls being sold
<valorie> we're part of ubuntu and have been since the beginning
<valorie> the point is that secret firings are simply not the ubuntu way
<sitter> valorie: debian seems to do fine, so does every distribution that isn't fedora/suse/ubuntu
<valorie> I'm not saying we can't
<valorie> I'm saying that we're part of ubuntu, and that infra has always been part of that
<valorie> if it becomes impossible to be part of ubuntu, then we'll have to do something different
<valorie> and I don't need any more geek or morality points
<sitter> that I will agree with
<sitter> I will also highlight the fact that it appears every year for the past 4 or 5 years we had to deal with utterly pointless drama of some sort and we didn't ask for any of it
<Gamayun> Is there any way to / point in trying get the ubuntu governance changed? E.g. community-elected CC...
<valorie> Gamayun: it's just come to my attention that the CC *is* community elected
<valorie> I even found a ballot in my old email I never saw before.....
<valorie> at least it wasn't thrown out in spam
<valorie> so I guess people need to pay attention
<sitter> valorie: one person has a permanent seat and nominates candidates the membership may choose from. at best that's a "moderated" election at worst its a confirmation of appointment
<Gamayun> valorie: Well, according to the wiki it's appointed by Shuttleworth and then approved (rubberstamped?) by vote... If anything that seems the reverse of the sensible way to do it -- have the community elect members and leave Mark a veto (if he so wants it).
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> in fact Hong Kong had days and weeks of protest about just this for their government
<valorie> but i have to sleep now; another early call tomorrow
<valorie> ttyl
<Gamayun> valorie: sensible
<Riddell> clivejo: so open debian/changelog in your favourite text editor and fix the name/email
<clivejo> done
<clivejo> do I have to re-debuild?
<Riddell> clivejo: debuild -nc  will do a rebuild without clean so it doesn't compile it all again
<Riddell> clivejo: what version number did you use?
<clivejo> version number of what?
<Riddell> clivejo: for the package? first line in debian/changelog
<clivejo> digikam (4:4.10.0-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<Riddell> clivejo: lovely, for your PPA upload change that to 4:4.10.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1  and UNRELEASED to wily
<Riddell> clivejo: if you look on the ec2 you can see I can dh_install --list-missing and it lists all the files which are not in any .install file and so don't end up in a .deb
<clivejo> I run debuild again, but still have email warnings
<Riddell> clivejo: that's fine the e-mail is picked up earlier in the build so a -nc won't clear it but it'll be fine when you build the source package
<Riddell> clivejo: digikam is a beast and contains lots of parts and one of those parts is libkipi which is also released separately so all the --list-missing files are just libkipi which we don't want to package with digikam now
<Riddell> clivejo: so I think it's all good to upload to your PPA?
<clivejo> ok so debuild -nc signed the files with my new key
<clivejo> how do I rerun debuild as a fresh/clean run?
<Riddell> clivejo: for a complete build just run  debuild (or debuild -J4 where 4 is the number of cores on your computer CPU)
<Riddell> clivejo: but to make the source package just do  debuild -S
<clivejo> unknown arguement -J
<Riddell> eh?
<clivejo> its lower case j
<clivejo> debuild -j4
<Riddell> ah yes
<clivejo> does it overwrite existing files?
<clivejo> mmmm using multiple cores is a lot faster :)
<Riddell> debuild -j4 will clear out all the compiled stuff, compile it again then make new .deb files from that
<Riddell> and overwrite the .build log etc
<clivejo> so I only upload the source package to LP and it builds the binaries for the different arch?
<Riddell> right
<clivejo> clever
<Riddell> (that's different from debian where for some reason they upload the source with a .deb and the build server compiles it on other arches but that's problematic and I'm not sure why they do that)
<clivejo> what about actual binaries like media?
<Riddell> they'll just be part of the source orig.tar.gz like the code
<clivejo> I see
<clivejo> at 66%
<Riddell> clivejo: you can browse the cmake output near the start of the .build log file to see if there's anything suspicious in it
<clivejo> what am I looking for?
<clivejo> danger will robinson?
 * sitter wiggles arms
<Riddell> clivejo: missing build dependencies mostly
<Riddell> clivejo: digikam is a beast so the cmake output is pretty complex
<clivejo> indeed, there is a lot of output
<clivejo> I feel like Im falling
<Riddell> you didn't pick an easy package :)
<Riddell> "Starting CMake configuration for: digiKam Software Collection" lists the stuff for the libraries it builds
<Riddell> it's saying it'll bulid some and not others
<Riddell> and I know that all the ones marked NO are released separately so we don't want to build them
<Riddell> "Congratulations! All external packages have been found" that's a good thing, means there's nothing missing
<Riddell> then it runs cmake all over again for kipi-plugins
<Riddell> and then a final time for digikam
<Riddell> and you can see the conclusions cmake comes to for both of those and query why it says No to some bits (in this case I'm mostly happy it's bits we don't want)
<clivejo> has anyone done digikam yet?
<Riddell> nope, it's all yours
<clivejo> is there a workflow?
<clivejo> and how does it get pushed from my PPA into main archive?
<clivejo> can debuild use GPU?
<Riddell> compilers won't use the GPU
<clivejo> I guess for code that wouldnt be useful!
<Riddell> to get it into the main archive I need to upload it or another member of kubuntu-dev
<Riddell> lets gets it into your PPA first
<Riddell> which means running  debuild -S  when you're happy to upload it
<clivejo> 89%
<Riddell> with that changed version number and distro in the top of the changelog
<clivejo> slowed down a bit
<clivejo> generating a lot of heat :/
<Riddell> why else do you think linux is popular in finland? :)
<clivejo> 97%
<clivejo> oh dear
<Riddell> oh dear?
<clivejo> pacakges arent in that format :/
<Riddell> which format?
<clivejo> digikam-doc_4.10.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<clivejo> shouldnt they be digikam-doc_4:4.10.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1.deb ?
<Riddell> clivejo: yes, isn't that what gets made?
<clivejo> nope :(
<clivejo> no email errors
<clivejo> thats just weird
<Riddell> well let's see what happens when you make the source package, run  debuild -S
<clivejo> oh *beep* *beep* beeping* *beep*
<Riddell> I think your microwave meal is ready :)
<clivejo> didnt save the changelog after editing
<clivejo> I need to use nano, cant get hang on emacs
<Riddell> kate works too
<clivejo> I must have forgot to save the file before I quit emacs
 * clivejo bangs head off table
<clivejo> Ill get it right yet
<clivejo> can you explain the naming conventions?
<clivejo> why not kubuntu15.10 ?
<clivejo> is digikam not a kde app?
<Riddell> clivejo: because it's all part of the ubuntu archive so we use the same version number conventions for the same archive
<Riddell> "4:4.10.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1"  "4:" is an epoch which means the version number got screwed up sometime in the past and had to be reset
<Riddell> "4.10.0" is upstream version
<Riddell> "0" is debian version, this isn't in debian so start at 0
<Riddell> "ubuntu1" is version in the ubuntu archive
<Riddell> "~ubuntu15.10" ~ is a special character meaning the following is less than the bit before and ~ubuntu15.10 means a backport build for ubuntu
<Riddell> ubuntu 15.10
<Riddell> and ~ppa1 means version in your PPA, if you need a second upload bump that to ~ppa2
<Riddell> it's a bit faffy I know
<clivejo> backport to 15.10?
<clivejo> shouldnt that be a forwardport ?
<Riddell> backports are updates to released versions, 15.04 is out with digikam 4.9.0-0ubuntu1 so the backport is 4.10.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04 which means if the user upgrades to wily with 4.10.0-0ubuntu1 it's a larger version number
<Riddell> and we put it in PPA packages so people can still upgrade to backports fine
<Riddell> even if they won't exist for another 6 months until wily is released
<clivejo> ok, Im rebuilding
<clivejo> re: workflow, is there something you guys work on?
<clivejo> Der Gemeinschafts-Beirat von Ubuntu hat eine Strafmaßnahme gegen Jonathan Riddell, den Projektleiter von Kubuntu verhängt. Riddell wurde angewiesen, sofort für mindestens 12 Monate von seinen Ämtern zurückzutreten.
<clivejo> you're in the news in all different languages!
<Riddell> jaja
<Riddell> clivejo: what do you mean by workflow?
<clivejo> well how do you prevent stepping on each others toes, duplicating work
<Riddell> oh we have a revision control system
<Riddell> the debian/ packaging is all in debian git branches
<Riddell> and of course we say here "I'm working on foo"
<Riddell> and if we need to we make an etherpad to share notes on what to work on
<Riddell> much of the KDE stuff gets released as 100 tars at a time (frameworks, plasma and applications releases) so we script those to do them in bulk
<Riddell> and there's KCI to do continuous integration of upstream source with our packaging so hopefully we can fix packaging as it needs it rather than do lots at once
<clivejo> is plasma 5.3.1 for wily ready?
<Riddell> nope that needs someone to work on it :)
<clivejo> mmmmm there goes that deadline!
<Riddell> but maybe get your head around simple packaging then move onto stuff with git merges and somewhat unreliable mass build scripts
<clivejo> where is the source for plasma?
<Riddell> I put it here http://download.kde.org/stable/plasma/5.3.1/
<Riddell> and we have packaging scripts in bzr lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<clivejo> what work does it need then?
<Riddell> it needs the branches merged with debian first
<Riddell> then the script run to package it for a staging PPA and uploaded so we can get output like this to easily browse http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.0_vivid.html
<clivejo> https://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Plasma_5 states you are the dude and the release date was yesterday!
<Riddell> it was a busy day yesterday :)
<Peace-> xD
<Riddell> clivejo: how's digikam doing?
<clivejo> you think being stuck off by Ubuntu is Force majeure?!
<Peace-> :S
<clivejo> 91%
<Peace-> what i don't like in kubuntu it's the default plasma in 15.04 , but who cares , i mean i have 14.04 , and the browser , firefox doen't work fine here like chromium , but again who cares , i can install it manually so for the rest kubuntu is good
<Peace-> i used it since 9 years
<clivejo> it slowes way down the nearer it gets to 100%, almost as bad as windows!
<Riddell> that'll be the linking stage, it takes a lot of CPU to link
<Peace-> anyway Riddell i support you for your issue in the cc 
<Riddell> thanks
<Peace-> i can't remember you aggressive even when i critized you 
<Peace-> i mean it was a normal talk :s at least for me 
<clivejo> thats better
<Riddell> sitter: http://kci.pangea.pub/ down?
<clivejo> Riddell: that warning was - W: digikam source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.9.5 (current is 3.9.6)
<Riddell> clivejo: debian/control has a field Standards-Version which is just a declaration that the package complies with debian policy version https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<sitter> Riddell: yeah
<sitter> cant do anything about it
<Riddell> the current version is 3.9.6 so it's asking you to check it's all still valid and update that, feel free to if you want
<clivejo> do I have to redebuild?
<Riddell> you'd have to rebuild to make the lintian error go away but it's a simple enough change you can just assume you've done it right
<clivejo> I think Ill just go ahead and upload
<clivejo> so debuild -S?
<Riddell> clivejo: yep :)
<clivejo> Riddell: ok source packages signed and ready#
<Riddell> clivejo: awooga
<Riddell> in the directory above will be a source.change sfile
<Riddell> cat digikam...source.changes
<Riddell> to give it a final eye over and make sure the release and version numbers are right
 * ahoneybun o/ \o clivejo
<Riddell> then  dput ppa:clivejo digikam...source.changes
<Riddell> and it'll get sent to launchpad
<clivejo> looks ok
<clivejo> nothing jumping out at me
<clivejo> do I have to state to put it in my wily PPA?
<Riddell> oh yes
<clivejo> Riddell: Error: uploading files for distribution UNRELEASED to ppa not allowed.
<Riddell> right change UNRELEASED to wily in debian/changelog first line and run  debuild -S again
<Riddell> and you're right it's  dput ppa:clivejo/wily digikam...source.changes
<Riddell> clivejo: I'll shut down the ec2 if we're done with it
<clivejo> sure
<clivejo> is it a free one or paid for?
<Riddell> paid for from my credit card
<Riddell> I usually claim back from ubuntu community fund but I've no idea if I can do so now
<Riddell> in which case we have some kubuntu donations we can use
<clivejo> brb phone calls
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<bkerensa> Hi
<soee> Riddell: what option exactly do we need for such packaging http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/ ?
<clivejo> Riddell: back
<clivejo> how long does it take to build on LP?
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<clivejo> Riddell: what should I try next?
<palasso> Riddell: I'm sorry for their attempt of defaming and demotivating you and the Kubuntu team. At least that's how I perceive it as I don't see any other meaningful purpose behind it, trying to remove you from the position of "Kubuntu Leader". I say to all the Kubuntu Team (including ScottK ) to become even more motivated about your project because it matters. If your project wasn't as important as it is then none of this would happen
<palasso> . You keep alive the true Ubuntu spirit with a true vibrant community and a lot of users happy.
<clivejo> palasso: +1
<palasso> I'm just an ex Kubuntu user (now using arch with KDE)
<palasso> I do have friends that use Kubuntu though (they're more "human beings" than me :D )
<bkerensa> palasso: +1
<clivejo> anyone know how I can tell which KDE apps have been ported to 15.10?
<Sho_> 'ported to 15.10'?
<clivejo> packaged
<BluesKaj> the general consenus is the CC is being high handed and disengenuous with their CoC accusations about Jonathan Riddell, and I concur ..I have no vote . but +1 fits  
<murthy> clivejo: you mean ported to frameworks 5?
<clivejo> I dunno what I mean!
<murthy> :)
<BluesKaj> clivejo, most have been, but some are still running on plsama 4
<clivejo> for example - http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Weather+Widget?content=169572
<clivejo> how do I tel if that has been packaged for 15.10
<BluesKaj> clivejo, similar to 15.04, they''l be in the package manager 
<clivejo> BluesKaj: 15.10 is in development, so needs the packages brought up-to-date
<BluesKaj> clivejo, I'm on 15.10
<clivejo> BluesKaj: do you use digikam?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, no but it's listed in muon
<murthy> BluesKaj: main workstation?
<BluesKaj> murthy, no this my media sercer pc, with 2 HDDs, one for testing the other for a stable OS 
<BluesKaj> server
<murthy> ah, ok
 * BluesKaj is a home user
<murthy> me too
<clivejo> yippeeee i386 build successful!
<clivejo> amd64 is too
 * clivejo dances
<BluesKaj> clivejo, I find most of those weather apps annoying and clunky, got a screenshot ?
<clivejo> its a widget for plasma 5
<clivejo> http://kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=169572&file1=169572-1.png&file2=169572-2.png&file3=&name=Weather+Widget
<claydoh_> Ahh the wonderful packaging dance. It is a wonderful feeling, aion't it clivejo :)
<clivejo> claydoh_: it is indeed!
 * claydoh needs to dance more, lol!
<clivejo> claydoh: do you know how I can get this pushed to the main wily archive?
<clivejo> so that I can see it using apt-get ?
<BluesKaj> i just have the weather network as one of my home pages, think I'll stick witht that
<claydoh> if it is your ppa, then just add that to your system, and it will see it ;)
<clivejo> BluesKaj: its just an example, Im looking to get some experience packaging new releases
<clivejo> the more widgets available for plasma 5 the better in my opinion
<clivejo> I wish I could find a kontact widget
<BluesKaj> clivejo, yes, of course 
<clivejo> claydoh: I installed it already on my system
<Riddell> thanks palasso :)
<Riddell> clivejo: looks like digikam compile on your PPA so I'll give it a quick eye over then upload to ubuntu archive
<clivejo> Riddell: I know!  Im so excited!
<Riddell> clivejo: fancy packaging kamoso? https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2015-May/008569.html
<sgclark> Riddell: clivejo: 15.04.1 apps have been packaged and in testing stage2 for some time know, I have been a bit distracted...
<Riddell> clivejo: we already have packaging in kubuntu ci so just bind the right repos and branches http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/
 * clivejo stops dancing and sits down in disapointment
<Riddell> clivejo: disapointment at what?
<clivejo> that digikam has already been done
<clivejo> Riddell: is this the package I should be updating?
<Riddell> clivejo: digikam wasn't done, I'll take your packgae and upload to ubuntu
<clivejo> oh, I though sgclark said it was done
<Riddell> clivejo: kamoso needs packaging now (along with purpose library) and there's some packaging branches available for daily builds but they need put together with the release
<sgclark> clivejo: ah no those particualr two are not done
<sgclark> apologies
<Riddell> clivejo: Applications 15.04.1 is in a staging PPA and needs checked over, Digikam isn't release as part of KDE Applications
<clivejo> oh
<Riddell> clivejo: so aye let me know if you want to do kamoso
<clivejo> I want to try it
<clivejo> Ive downloaded the source
<clivejo> and the current
<clivejo> doing dch -i now
<kfunk> ETA for 5.3.1 in backports? :)
<sgclark> kfunk: assumming it was done already for wily I can do it today
<sgclark> Riddell: do you know if it was ^ ?
<Riddell> sgclark: nobody has done it yet
<Riddell> sgclark: but backports is separate from wily, there's already branches for backports packaging
<Riddell> so it can be done straight away using the kubuntu_vivid_backports branches
<sgclark> ok thanks
<clivejo> Riddell: 2 out of 2 hunks FAILED
<clivejo> dpkg-source: info: the patch has fuzz which is not allowed, or is malformed
<Riddell> clivejo: purpose or kamoso?
<clivejo> kamoso
<Riddell> clivejo: start with purpose
<Riddell> that's the library that kamoso uses so that should come first
<Riddell> then talk to apol (the upstream developer) to work out what patch is needed for frameworks 5.9
<clivejo> throwing me in at the deep end!
<Riddell> it can't be worse than digikam :)
<clivejo> do you keep the library separate?
<clivejo> have a new and current for both?
<Riddell> sitter: did you merge debian experimental branches for frameworks?
<Riddell> clivejo: yep
<Riddell> they're two separate packages
<sitter> since you did not
<clivejo> Riddell: how do I name an alpha using ubuntu version control?
<Riddell> kamoso-3.0-alpha.tar.xz → kamoso-3.0~alpha.orig.tar.xz
<Riddell> and then in changelog entry it's  3.0~alpha-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1
<clivejo> Riddell:  * Component: universe
<clivejo>  * State: Failed to build
<clivejo>  * Duration: 11 minutes
<clivejo> digikam
<Riddell> meh
<Riddell> probably my fault, I merged in a change that was in bzr which we forgot to look at
<kfunk> sitter: may I assume right that installing  libphonon4qt5-dev should pull in libphonon4qt5experimental4?
<kfunk> (it doesn't)
<sitter> debian thinks it's shouldn't
<Darkwing> Morning/Afternoon
<clivejo> wasnt bzr phased out?
<kfunk> sitter: uh?
<clivejo> Riddell: is purpose new, I cant find an existing package for it
<kfunk> clivejo: new lib, yes
<Riddell> clivejo: yes it is, we have packaging in git http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/
<clivejo> Im drowning here!
<sitter> kfunk: debian thinks it is wrong that the phononcmake config declares the relevant import target so they simply made the dev not pull in the experimental lib IIRC
<clivejo> got a tutorial on how to package from new?
<Riddell> clivejo: it's not from new, you should package from the branch in git
<Riddell> ooh kubotu's working
<clivejo>  you should package from the branch in git - how do I do that?!?
<Riddell> clivejo: you know how to use git?
<clivejo> not to this extent
<clivejo> do I use  git-import-dsc?
<Riddell> that sounds scary
<Riddell> git clone https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/frameworks/purpose.git
<Riddell> cd purpose
<Riddell> git checkout kubuntu_wily_archive
<Riddell> should get you a debian/ directory with all the packaging almost ready
<clivejo> where did you find that!
<clivejo> I been searching for that
<Riddell> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/  I used control-f to find "purpose" which took me to http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/purpose.git/
<clivejo> why use such a common name!
<Riddell> and it has three clone links, the first one is for people without an account on the debian git server
<Riddell> also at http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/purpose.git/ you can see it has three branches, "kubuntu_unstable" which is used by the daily builds in KCI, kubuntu_wily_archive which is intended for what we're doing now packaging a release for the archive
<Riddell> and "master" which is debian's branch
<clivejo> I need to do reading on this, its over my head now
<Riddell> clivejo: let us know when you work out what questions you have
<clivejo> Riddell: you made the orig package?
<Riddell> clivejo: nope get it from the download.kde.org url I gave you
<Riddell> and rename it to use the right form
<Riddell> sgclark, sitter: I'm packaging frameworks for staging
<sgclark> ok
<clivejo> in the debian changelog it was 5.9.0+git20150427-0ubuntu2
<clivejo> saying you did it?
<clivejo> how can it be version 5.9 when the source tarball is 0.1alpha
<Riddell> clivejo: that's the version used by the daily build, we have to make up a version number for that and hope upstream uses the same version, looks like he didn't in this case
<Riddell> clivejo: but just ignore the current stuff in debian/changelog and make your own entry in it
<clivejo> Im so confused!
<clivejo> so this 5.9 is your number, not the maintainer?
<clivejo> what version do I use then?  surely it should be what the upstream maintainer is using?
<clivejo> cant find packages kaccounts-integration & libkaccounts-dev
<clivejo> I guess it needs Next Stage 2
<Riddell> clivejo: yes use what upstream is using
<clivejo> 0.1~alpha?
<Riddell> exactly
<clivejo> ok
<Riddell> clivejo: well spotted on kaccounts, yes those will be in next-stage2
<clivejo> Im pulling them in now
<clivejo> how do you prevent your system becoming a trashcan of packages you dont want?!?
<sgclark> chroots
<clivejo> sgclark: where did you learn this stuff?
<sgclark> Riddell gave me the first lessons and then it was a matter of trial and error and not giving up :)
<clivejo> how long you been at it?
<sgclark> hmm almost going on 2 years, couple months shy
<sgclark> the whole team has been helpful to be fair
<sgclark> without them I would not have got far
<clivejo> yeah I tried a few years ago too, but the ubuntu team just dont seem interested in teaching
<clivejo> just put you down for not knowing stuff
<sgclark> yeah, Kubuntu has been by far the best team ever. I found my home.
<clivejo> I think I have too
<clivejo> Riddell: Im having issues with dep's
<clivejo> libkf5wallet-dev : Depends: libkf5wallet5 (= 5.9.0-0ubuntu1) but 5.9.0-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<clivejo>                     Depends: libkwalletbackend5-5 (= 5.9.0-0ubuntu1) but 5.9.0-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<Riddell> clivejo: pastebin   apt-cache policy libkf5wallet5; apt-cache policy libkf5wallet-dev
<Riddell> to work out where those versions are coming from
<clivejo> main archive
<Riddell> clivejo: pastebin
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/pjkixobya
<Riddell> clivejo: that version is in vivid-updates you must have installed it from there then removed vivid updates
<Riddell> or are you on wily now?
<clivejo> yeah
<Riddell> so it needs me to do this frameworks upload to fix it
<Riddell> apt install libkf5wallet5/5.9.0-0ubuntu1  might help
<Riddell> apt install libkf5wallet5/5.9.0-0ubuntu1  libkwalletbackend5-5/5.9.0-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> the one due yesterday :P
<Riddell> apt install libkf5wallet5/wily  libkwalletbackend5-5/wily   is what you want
<clivejo> oh I downlanded and installed the packages manually
<clivejo> trying to debuild but getting this error - dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<sitter> Riddell, shadeslayer: KCI back up
<sgclark> sitter: oh it was down? I have been running many jobs
 * sgclark is probably breaking things
<sitter> you'll know in 6.5 hours when the daily rebuild starts :P
<Riddell> clivejo: pastebin more context
 * Riddell needs to go in 25 mins
<sgclark> yeah unfortunantely I have to run errands, will have to repair the damages when I get back
<Riddell> sgclark: you didn't damage anything!
<sitter> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11393543/ what do you make of this?
<sitter> actually it's not even just kswapd it's all kernel IO thingums apparently
<sgclark> lol okies
<sgclark> good to know
<clivejo> seems to go wrong from here - qmlplugindump: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmlplugindump': No such file or directory
<sgclark> oh and sitter am I the only one that installed your wrap-and-sort git hook?! seems like an awful lot of packages barf on that and I have to manually repair.
<clivejo> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/py3dwxd0t
<sgclark> does work as intended though lol
<sitter> sgclark: if they haven't been wrapped before they will barf
<sgclark> ahh yes good point
<sitter> also in case we merged with debian that would also be potential for barfing
<sgclark> well they are getting wrapped now
<sitter> though maxy does wrap AFAIK
<sgclark> yeah maxy does 
<sitter> if warp-and-sort didn't have a tendency to break controls I'd actually advocate running it on merges
<sitter> alas, reality xD
<sitter> always such a drag
<sgclark> yeah I have still run into one that compaltely removed all but dbg ...
<sgclark> what does that? spacing?
<micahg> clivejo: Riddell: hi, is someone looking into the digikam missing files (FTBFS)? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/207606074/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.digikam_4%3A4.10.0-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Riddell> clivejo: install qtdeclarative5-dev-tools I think and add to build-depends in debian/control
<micahg> that's current blocking the libgphoto migration from proposed
<Riddell> micahg: I should be looking into it but I'm pretty distracted today and I think I'll run out of time
<Riddell> it built for clivejo in his ppa but I did merge in one more change before I uploaded so it may well be my fault
<micahg> ok, should I take a look or leave it for you?
<Riddell> micahg: it would be generous if you did
<micahg> ok, I'll take a quick look now
<Riddell> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/digikam/ is what I uploaded
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/wily has what worked for clivejo
<micahg> ah, that was going to be my next question :), thanks
<Riddell> the commit I added removed a library that is now released separately
<clivejo> micahg: can you explain to me how to fix it *holds up newbie white flag*
<micahg> clivejo: sure, let me see what's wrong
<micahg> 638 package for build deps (wow)
<clivejo> its a brute
<micahg> clivejo: ok, so since kgeomap isn't built anymore, the gpssync plugin isn't either, so the icons in the kipi-plugins-common file must be removed
<micahg> the gpsimage icons that is
<micahg> so, removing the usr/share/icons/hicolor/*/apps/kipi-gpsimagetag.* line in that .install file should fix it
<micahg> hrm, that's weird, if it's part of applications, the plugin should still be built...
<micahg> clivejo: yeah, let's not do that, I think there's a problem
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> can you remove it
<micahg> I'm not so familiar with where kgeomap moved, so it seems that it's not available for the digikam build, so it doesn't build the gpssync plugin which causes the icons to not be installed
<micahg> clivejo: I could, and that would "fix" it, but I think that's wrong
<clivejo> I mean remove the entire app
<micahg> we should still be able to build the plugin if something else is building kgeomap
 * micahg goes library hunting
<micahg> so, it's mentioned that libkgeomap is part of application 15.04, but I can't find it in another package in wily
<micahg> does anyone know if it's actually built
<micahg> or rather supposed to be built
<micahg> Riddell: do you know the answer to the above question or who I should ask?
<Etriaph> Good article valorie
<BluesKaj> Etriaph, got url? I'm curious.
<Etriaph> http://tinyurl.com/p8hf8f6
<BluesKaj> Etriaph, yup, agreed with valorie, me being a linux grandpa
<ahoneybun> seems Jono is with the Community,
<ahoneybun> oh well
<Etriaph> Ultimately it does not bode well for someone like myself who is interested in taking part.
<ahoneybun> it does not bode well for people already involved as well
<Etriaph> For individuals who are volunteering their time to contribute, share and work together in an unprecedented spirit of collaboration to suffer this kind of slight..
<ahoneybun> but other communities will benefit if it goes south (Debian most likely)
<ahoneybun> its sad that it has gone this way but it needed to be public
<Etriaph> Well, if the CC doesn't humble itself in the face of its own mandate and CoC, my sincere hope is that other community groups move off on their own (in addition to the volunteers here.)
<Etriaph> Leave Canonical which a bunch of servers and no one building packages.
<ahoneybun> I'm sure some people will fork if anything
<BluesKaj> my impression fro the emails from the CC thet there are only a couple of individuals on their council who's noses are out of joint over Joathan's questions and his reaction to their response.and who obviously have Shuttleworth's ear.
<Etriaph> If it's the reaction they can have, they need someone with more wisdom about humanity; they live in an open world, they benefit from open ideas and software, they are accountable, in the open, for all of their choices.
<Etriaph> In my experience with Riddell, he's kind, fair and encourages others.  Are those qualities not leadership?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, is a "Fine Leader" , there's no disputing that.
<BluesKaj> ok bbiab .. gotta check my other install 
<sgclark> Etriaph: I just uploaded a new kde-baseapps (dolphin) in about 15 mins or so (when you have time) it needs testing again :) thanks for your help!
<ScottK> Who wants to take over the kubuntunetbook twitter account?
<Etriaph> sgclark: roger that :D
<mparillo> I am actually running Kubuntu on an Acer Netbook. Reasonable performance, but the keyboard is tough for me..
<Etriaph> sgclark: If you tell me what else needs testing, based on what wasn't working, I can test other apps too
<Etriaph> mparillo: I'm planning to install Kubuntu on my Dell laptop, hoping my experience there is as good as my desktop PC.
<sgclark> ktp again, but it is not ready, though not sure if you ever got it working?
<Etriaph> I use KTP
<Etriaph> Works just fine
<sgclark> works great on my dell laptop
<sgclark> that is where I do all my packaging
<Etriaph> :D
<Etriaph> What was the issue with kdenlive
<Etriaph> I saw it was updated
<micahg> does anyone currently here know about libkgeomap and where it moved in packaging?
<yofel> micahg: there's a libkgeomap source now -> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/libkgeomap.git/log/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<sgclark> micahg: it has already been packaged: https://launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-stage2/+sourcepub/5098778/+listing-archive-extra
<micahg> sgclark: great, digikam needs it to build as is, is it ready for upload?
<sgclark> ready for an upload where? these packages still need testing
<micahg> or should I remove (comment out) the images from the gpssync plugin for the time being until that gets in?
<sgclark> you can add that ppa as a source?
<micahg> ah, it'll need the build-depends updated anyways, so I'll go ahead and comment up
<sgclark> hmm
<micahg> s/up/out/
<kubotu> micahg meant: "ah, it'll need the build-depends outdated anyways, so I'll go ahead and comment up"
<micahg> sigh
<sgclark> I persoanlly would add that ppa, otherwise you are doubling your work
<micahg> add what to where?  I'm trying to resolve digikam not building in the archive
<micahg> when libkgeomap gets in, you can uncomment the line from the .install file and add the new library to build-depends
<micahg> I'll show you the diff, one sec
<sgclark> gosh I have way to many things on my plate to remember that. the ppa needs to be in the apt sources.list in the environemtn you are building in. 
<sgclark> if you are in a non pbuilder/chroot environemt be sure to reove it immediately after
<micahg> no, I'm dealing with what's in the archive at the moment since digikam was already uploaded
<sgclark> hm
<micahg> I can file a bug so you don't forget if you like, but it's blocking other packages at present
<sgclark> sigh, I know Jonathan did this, not your fault. but pft
<sgclark> let me see if I can upload to archive, I have no rights for some packages
<clivejo> my fault really, he was teaching me how to package and thats the one I choose
<yofel> micahg: package should be ~ready, but it'll have to go through NEW
<micahg> sgclark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11397383/ this is what I'll push to the packaging branch and upload
<micahg> I'm testing now, it'll take about 30 min to build locally
<yofel> right, rather go with that
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> but then yes please file a bug and assign to me. Or it will stay that way forever.
<sgclark> My hats are toppling over.
<micahg> ok, will do, thanks
<clivejo> anyone know why Im getting this error - QQmlComponent: Component is not ready
<clivejo> -- Could NOT find QMLModule (missing:  Ubuntu.OnlineAccount) (found suitable version "0.1", minimum required is "0.1")
<[Relic]> where's a good place to figure out if I have a bug or if what is happening is just a silly human error?
<ScottK> [Relic]: #kubuntu
<[Relic]> so definitely won't get an answer on it then since I tried there a few times
<clivejo> what is the problem?
<[Relic]> was trying to pin down 3 konsoles on 3 different desktops, but when I used remember, on reboot it 2 show up on desktop 1, but if I use 'force' for special windows settings *nothing* starts.
<Etriaph> That's definitely something you did.
<Etriaph> But it can be fixed.
<Etriaph> Hopefully this is still a valid path:  ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrulesrc
<[Relic]> valid file
<Etriaph> Come back to #kubuntu and we'll sort it out.
<[Relic]> Thanks
<sgclark> clivejo: oh I would not worry about breaking things, yofel can attest to my breakage of things while learning :)
<sgclark> we all start somewhere
<clivejo> sgclark: I seem to be stuck!
<sgclark> what are you working on?
<clivejo> well Jonathan mentioned that while we building digikam we forgot about a bazaar update/patch
<clivejo> but I thought bzr was like dead now and not used?
<sgclark> it is, and I believe he said he merged something in that should not have
<ScottK> It's still used here and other places.
<ScottK> Ironically, it' the official VCS of GNU.
<sgclark> yeah but digikam shouldn't be using it
<clivejo> the package I uploaded built ok
<clivejo> so Im confused as to what went wrong
<yofel> clivejo: there was a change in bzr that was never uploaded, so jonathan took that and your package and uploaded the merge
<yofel> which didn't build
<clivejo> how do I merge the bzr change into my local copy?
<micahg> sigh
<micahg> I have at least one more fix to add
<micahg> clivejo: I can fix up digikam for the time being (assuming there aren't too many more moles to whack)
<clivejo> beat their heads in!
<sgclark> Etriaph: well ktp* will not be ready today, I cannot find where sitter hid the telepathy-qt5 repo. The debian one has no sign of kubuntu branches so not touching that.
<sgclark> dolphin should be gtg
<Etriaph> sgclark: OK, lemme do an update.
<Etriaph> No update found?
<Etriaph> PPA is configured since yesterday, haven't touched it.
<Etriaph> Oh, hold on, I got them.
<Etriaph> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1422687/dolphin_after_update.png
<sgclark> hmm
<Etriaph> I can blow away all the config
<Etriaph> To see what happens.
<sgclark> Etriaph: nah I just spotted a new error.
<Etriaph> When you have a new build, lemme know :D
<micahg> yay, looks like digikam is almost done
<Etriaph> sgclark: That bug bleeds over into Okular; when opening a file, the places list is the same list.
<Etriaph> sgclark: Both are 4.14.7
<Etriaph> (but you probably know that)
<sgclark> you lost me at 4.14.7
<sgclark> I am working on 15.04.1
<micahg> sgclark: is there a better VCS for me to push the digikam commits to than https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/digikam/
<Etriaph> sgclark: LOL
<sgclark> micahg: looking should be in git. but it may not be.. forgot that was one of those extragear things
<Etriaph> sgclark: OK, so after playing with Dolphin a bit, I can add a new place but the more places I add, the longer Dolphin takes to be responsive when I load it.
<Etriaph> sgclark: 15 secs this time before I could use it; it loaded and displayed properly.
<sgclark> Etriaph: what is this 4.17.7 your talking about though?
<sgclark> err 4.14.7
<Etriaph> sgclark: Yup, from next-stage2
<micahg> sgclark: bug filed and assigned to you to update digikam once libkgeomap gets in
<sgclark> micahg: ty
 * micahg hopes this works :)
<debfx> do I need to push changes to some vcs when doing a sru of kate?
<sgclark> debfx: possibly, which release?
<debfx> vivid
<Riddell> Yes to archive branch
<sgclark> branch kubuntu_vivid_archive in debian:kdeapplications/kate I would think
<debfx> got it, thanks
<Etriaph> Purged the next-stage2 PPA so I can get dolphin functioning and it's quite broken.  Dolphin is: 4:15.04.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu
<sgclark> ok, I just uploaded another one, there is a file that does not seem to be happy anywhere I put it.
<debfx> kubuntu_wily_archive already has 15.04. I wonder if I can get away with saying wily will be fixed when that's uploaded :)
<Etriaph> sgclark: Should I add the next-stage2 again and try it?
<sgclark> Etriaph: yeah wait a few, I need to see if this file is happy first before we bother testing
<Etriaph> Roger that.
<sgclark> debfx: it is in testing now
<sgclark> and I am backporting to vivid which is also in testing
<sgclark> albiet not going well
<sgclark> Etriaph: hmm, I reproduced your bug. ok I see it is using kdelibs 4.14.7.
<debfx> woha, creepy kubuntu-ci is harassing me on IRC. claims I broke stuff
<sgclark> yeah it likes to do that
<sgclark> so like what it probably needs is a merge. I can do that
<Etriaph> sgclark: I reverted to 4:14.12.3-0ubuntu3 which is vivid and the bug remains, maybe PPA purge didn't do the trick?
<debfx> thanks
<sgclark> Etriaph: I have a sneaky suspicion we may need to go upstream with this. I will let you know
<Etriaph> sgclark: I think the patch for dolphin wrt places is in 15.04.1, I had the bug on watch on bko
<sgclark> Etriaph: well 15.04.1 is what you are testing..
<Etriaph> Oh..
<sgclark> unless we missed the patch
<sgclark> obviously needs more research and not ready to go live :)
<Etriaph> Is there any way to turn on verbose console output for dolphin?
<Etriaph> https://paste.kde.org/pyvkhp2mi
<Etriaph> sgclark: The version on dolphin is 15.04.0; shouldn't that be 15.04.1?  next-stage2 package.
<sgclark> it should
<Etriaph> In 4:15.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu dolphin's 'About Dolphin' shows 15.04.0
<Etriaph> And the KDE version still shows 4.14.7
<Etriaph> I'm assuming this was supposed to be 5.9.0 as well?
<sgclark> ahh ok, so the devs did not update version, nothing we can do there
<sgclark> possible they made no changes
<sgclark> devs as in kde devs, not us
<Etriaph> Something must have changed, dolphin now takes about 30 sec. before the app is responsive.
<sgclark> Etriaph: many things can breaks things including changes in kdelibs. Once I can make sure it is not packaging... I will file a bug upstream and get to the bottom of it.
<sgclark> I need time... I am doing 50 things at once.
<Etriaph> sgclark: I'm not rushing you friend, just trying to provide information that'll help :D
<sgclark> ty
<Etriaph> Gonna see if I can get this all stable now.  bbiab.
<[Relic]> dern, Etriaph is gone already; found the bug page for my problem so it isn't just me
<sgclark> yeah I think I found fix for our dolphin problem too
<[Relic]> ended up trying to figure out how to manually save a session and found out you can't yet.
<sgclark> ahhh
<sgclark> good to know. I have been fighting with saving sessions myself.
<sgclark> big pain to reset up my desktops / 2 monitors for all my billion projects lol
 * genii shakes a fist at sddm
<[Relic]> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341930
<ubottu> KDE bug 341930 in core "Session management in porting preproc branch" [Minor,Confirmed]
<[Relic]> that's at least explains why I am having so much trouble
<[Relic]> I wouldn't call it minor though
<sgclark> hmm me either
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-28
<sgclark> oh qt I guess needs patches.. ew
<Etriaph> sgclark: OK, the problem I was having earlier seems to be a migration issue.  I performed surgery on my .kde .local and .config folders and kept only what I needed; so far Dolphin is fine.
<sgclark> oh nice!
<Etriaph> But users migrating up will have issues as it affects the performance of kdialog
<Etriaph> LibreOffice takes about 45 sec. for the open dialog window to work
<Etriaph> I'd love to know what settings caused all of this.
<sgclark> well I did notice that kdelibs was not uploaded, it has been now, things will probably need rebuilt. I will let you know when I have done that (not likely tonight)
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Status: Applications 15.04.1 Vivid http://goo.gl/nf5Z40 | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Kubuntu at SELF! http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/ | Meeting Log @15:00 http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/26/%23kubuntu-devel.html (minutes due shortly) | Blog Posts: http://piratepad.net/SMwdzifGFc
<ahoneybun> sgclark: the topic is getting so long
<sgclark> heh
<sgclark> not sure what can be removed
<sgclark> I still need to add paslam to that too lol
<sgclark> err plasma
<ahoneybun> is it just me but are all the blog posts gone from fridge.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> I'm sure I saw ScottK and Riddell's post there
<jose> it's just you
<ahoneybun> weird
<ahoneybun> night sgclark
<Etriaph> Now to reconfigure my desktop
<[Relic]> Etriaph, found a bug page for the problem I was having -  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341930  - But thanks for the help before trying to figure out why it wasn't working right; hopefully the fix for it will be out soon
<ubottu> KDE bug 341930 in core "Session management in porting preproc branch" [Minor,Confirmed]
<Etriaph> [Relic]: Ah, good to know someone knows about it.
<[Relic]> went to force a session, couldn't figure out how to do that and then found that bug listed
<Etriaph> The start of a new KDE release can be rocky.  Once it's 5.3.3 or something I'm sure most of these little things will get resolved.
<palasso> sgclark: I just read your post on planet KDE. By reading your post (barrier to entry, CI) reminded me of an interview I had listened to on a podcast and I went on to check, and indeed it was you on Women's Tech Radio! I am happy for you finding your path in the FLOSS way. I will repeat what I said yesterday to Riddell and ScottK. This unprecedented move has no real effect (and probably motive) besides trying to defame Riddell and 
<palasso> demotivate the Kubuntu team. I say to all the Kubuntu Team to become even more motivated about your project because of this incident and because your project matters. If your project wasn't as important as it is then none of this would happen. You keep alive the true Ubuntu spirit with a true vibrant community and a lot of happy users.
<Etriaph> Here here palasso
<Riddell> Hugs to palasso!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> Riddell: are you fixing the frameworks on kci?
<sitter> it appears frameworks being broken now turned half the apps to the dark side as well
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo
<clivejo> I see Jonathans made it onto the register too! - http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/05/27/kubuntu_ubuntu_loses_head_shuttleworth_riddell/
<sgclark> palasso: thanks :)
<apol> Maybe somebody would be kind enough to provide packages for Kubuntu? https://userbase.kde.org/Kamoso/3.0#Alpha
<clivejo> hi apol
<apol> hello
<clivejo> I have been trying to build purpose
<clivejo> but not having any luck
<sgclark> clivejo: what is the issue? perhaps I can help
<sgclark> apol: we will get it done :)
<apol> clivejo, sgclark: maybe you want to introduce the following patch ef91ff34f6353c30b19f875e5eb15da02c0322e5
<apol> that helped with KaOS
<clivejo> QQmlComponent: Component is not ready
<clivejo> -- Could NOT find QMLModule (missing:  Ubuntu.OnlineAccount) (found suitable version "0.1", minimum required is "0.1")
<clivejo> dbus interface not valid
<apol> that's just a warning
<apol> it's a runtime dependency
<clivejo> CMake Error at src/plugins/CMakeLists.txt:2 (kcoreaddons_add_plugin):
<clivejo>   Unknown CMake command "kcoreaddons_add_plugin".
<apol> clivejo: what KF5 version are you using?
<clivejo> wily + next stage 2 ppa
<sgclark> apol: 5.9 I believe
<sgclark> we have not yet uploaded 5.10
<apol> it was introduced in April 20th, on 5f5c73754d70881837455b3d67ee3994f303cbc7
<sgclark> ok
<apol> maybe 5.10 is needed
<sgclark> ok, I will work on 5.10 today then
<clivejo> Im waiting on new framework 
<sgclark> clivejo: I will let you know when it is ready
<clivejo> thanks
<sgclark> as soon as I figure out where Riddell put it
<clivejo> I cant build Kamoso as it requires purpose
<sgclark> yep
<clivejo> said its on a private ftp somewhere?
<sgclark> hmm he said he started it yesterday so it should be in a ppa and needs fixing likely. I will find it.
<clivejo> I havent updated today as there were reports of bad breakages
<ronnoc> ahoneybun: I don't see those articles on the fridge either
<clivejo> apol what version is purpose?
<clivejo> 0.1alpha
<clivejo> ?
<sitter> Riddell, clivejo: kindly do note that the libkf5purpose has a soversion 5, unless that is lowered to 0 I don't think packaging it is a good idea at this point
<apol> clivejo: yes
<Riddell> sgclark: did you find it?
<sgclark> Riddell: yep :)
<clivejo> ETA ??  :P
<sgclark> gosh it will take tim esorry, got many things going
<clivejo> no problem, Im watching Google IO and having a hearty laugh
<clivejo> Ill have to update my tractor to Android M and it will do everything for me
<dsDestruktiv> Hello guys. I'm pretty new to Linux/Kubuntu and just noticed that the authentification dialog for root rights (when clicking a .deb package) is in english, but the rest of my desktop is in german and set to german. So i assume there is just a translation missing for that dialog? How can i "help" with that? Is that a KDE Problem or a Kubuntu problem (because it happens when you click a .deb package)
<dsDestruktiv> example: http://i.imgur.com/sIYXxZg.png
<sgclark> dsDestruktiv: hmm good question, let me investigate
<Riddell> it's polkit-kde-1 I think
<Riddell> and it may well be missing picking up some locale setting
<Riddell> or it may be missing translations
<dsDestruktiv> Riddell: can you give me a quick "starter guide" how i could help with translating stuff that is missing for my language (that dialog ... the "driver manager" in system settings .. when creating new users via gui etc ... parts of it still in english) ..  like where do i have to go/look to help? I'm a noob so sorry for that beginner question ;)
<dsDestruktiv> just want to give something back for that amazing system I'm using now for 5 days
<Etriaph> sgclark: OK, so dolphin isn't *quite* fixed.  You can add places in dolphin and the weird behavior I saw was repaired by my removing all non-essential configuration from ~/.local ~/.kde and ~/.config  But, you can't add a place to *only* dolphin.  Setting it to display the place while running Dolphin only has no effect.
<sgclark> Etriaph: is this with 15.04.1 ?
<Etriaph> sgclark: Yup.
<sgclark> ok, yeah I need to rebuild everything, then, dernit.
<Etriaph> Aww, sorry :(
<sgclark> may as well go back to previous till I get that done
<sgclark> np, the life of a packager lol
<Etriaph> I'd like to get ahoneybun and I together to document that packaging process at some point, if one of us can get trained.  Would speed up getting people in the drivers seat in that regard.
<sgclark> but thanks for testing! imagine that going out to everyone...
<sgclark> yes we need more packagers for certain
<sgclark> my problem is time, I put on too many hats between kubuntu and kde : /
<sgclark> or I would train everyone! lol
<Etriaph> sgclark: Give a man a fish, feed him today.  Teach him to fish, feed him for life.  :D
<sgclark> very true
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: learn RST :)
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: I'm a rails developer, RST and MD were kind of in my path learning their framework.
<sgclark> Perhapps we need a "packaging day" where we can all sit down and train en mass
<ahoneybun> :) then you would teach me XD
<ahoneybun> sgclark: ++
<Etriaph> sgclark: At some point when Riddell has the time for it (I know he's working with KDDA on it right now) I'm going to take his training and write a manual of sorts.
<sgclark> That would be wonderful
<sgclark> and yes he is a great teacher, he taught me
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: What about RST is troubling you?
<Etriaph> sgclark: I've written enough manuals in the private sector for clients that it shouldn't be an obstacle to document it.
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: nothing I'm loving it lol
<sgclark> wow great!
<ahoneybun> atm anything
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Oh :D
<Etriaph> Ugh, pulseaudio ftl
<Etriaph> Or alsa rather.
<Etriaph> OK, quick reboot.
<sgclark> err someone broke the status pages.. can't see what the dependency it is waiting on :(
<clivejo> sgclark: yesterday there was a problem with digikam kgeomap, when I look at the packages I generated there is a libkgeomap2 package
<clivejo> I did a apt-get update yesterday and got digikam from the archive, which is missing the geomapping stuff
<clivejo> reinstall the packages I built and it works
<sgclark> clivejo: right. We can't use the geomapping version until 15.04.1 gets uploaded. Which unfortunately has to be rebuilt.
<clivejo> its a shared package?
<sgclark> libkgeomap yep
<clivejo> oh right
<clivejo> what is holding 15.04.1 up?
<Riddell> sgclark: I made http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.10.0_wily.html
<clivejo> hi Riddell
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> any council members in here?
<ovidiu-florin> I'd like to ask for some advice
<clivejo> that was a long reboot @ Etriaph, did you have problems?
<Etriaph> clivejo: Uh, no, I rebooted then went to fetch a coffee, then had to make some.. :D
 * genii 's ears perk up for a second
<Etriaph> Though I've learned for the future that if alsa 'glitches' I should unplug then plug back in my headphone jack
<Etriaph> When I want to use the mix I have to do the same.
<Etriaph> s/mix/mic
<ovidiu-florin> I'll send an email
<ahoneybun> send it to the KC ML ovidiu-florin :)
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: that's what I meant
<ovidiu-florin> actually I'll send it to devel
<ovidiu-florin> so everyone can comment
<soee> hiho\
<clivejo> hi soee
<dsDestruktiv>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER dsDestruktiv xvyrrvzkskhp
<clivejo> oups
<dsDestruktiv> omg ... this is why copy&paste sucks guys -.-
<clivejo> LOL
<soee> :D
<vip> oh, just add credentials to your fav irc client
<clivejo> congrats on a hard to guess password though!
<dsDestruktiv> clivejo: its just for completing registration/verifying email, not the actual password ^^
<clivejo> so it is!
<sgclark> clivejo: the hold up it I am one person working on 15.04.1 (needs rebuild) , 5.3.1 plasma, 5.10.0 kf5 + I operate the CI @ build.kde.org + I have family in town all next week and I must clean this pig sty I call a home. Sorry.
<clivejo> sgclark: Im not assigning blame or anything like that, just wondering if there are problems and if there is any way to help
<clivejo> you guys are doing a great job!
<sgclark> perhap figure how to clone people lol
<sgclark> I particularily would like one to clean my house. 
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: you around/????????
<ahoneybun> yea ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> can I call you?????
<ahoneybun> sure?
<ahoneybun> what is with all the  "????"
<ovidiu-florin> finger got stuck
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> ScottK: around?
<ahoneybun> that was a bit over a min btw ovidiu-florin but its cool
<ahoneybun> not sure about the price of the call but can't be to crazy of a price
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: Rick!
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: Hey buddy :-)
<ahoneybun> wonderful video you made
<sick_rimmit> Thanks, I just felt like doing it, after reading Scarlets blog
<sick_rimmit> Got a great comment on YouTube, from a Rich oliver, who lives near by to me and wants to help promote Kubuntu in the UK
<sick_rimmit> This is good
<soee> have faith guys :) kubuntu is better and better 
 * sick_rimmit believes
 * ahoneybun knows it
<soee> my promo website is under construction 
<clivejo> got a link?
<soee> will promot kubutnu even more :)
<ahoneybun> thats cool sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> Ace, ovidiu-florina ahoneybun and I have a new Kubuntu Podcast ( Video and Audio ) coming, perhaps it can go on your website soee
<soee> sick_rimmit: i need some time to get it done but yes - i want there a lot of videos
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: be awesome to have a episode at Akademy :)
<ahoneybun> *an
<sick_rimmit> soee: in your own time, no pressure..
 * ahoneybun needs to get to work on the Doc move
<sick_rimmit> Well it will be up on YouTube on the 17th almost as soon as we finish it
<sick_rimmit> I hope to complete the audio render within 1 week of each recording, and put them somewhere on the web
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
<Etriaph> sick_rimmit: Will you be sending a link to those videos to the mailing lists?
<sick_rimmit> Yes, well I hope someone will, like perhaps ahoneybun or ovidiu-florin
<sick_rimmit> We have Kubuntu Podcast Google+ page
<sick_rimmit> and a YouTube Channel
<sick_rimmit> So I guess we can promote, the shows before and after production by sharing those channels on list
<ahoneybun> I'll shot them on all our MLs
<sick_rimmit> Excellent
<sick_rimmit> Who is in the Kubuntu Docs team ?
<ahoneybun> I think me lol
<clivejo> Thats some team!
<Etriaph> :D
<ahoneybun> I mean valorie does help a lot with ideas and proofreads for me
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin helps as well from the techinical side
 * sick_rimmit dives off to terminal land to clone the Kubuntu-Docs repo
<ovidiu-florin> soee: what promo site?
<ahoneybun> my -manual on github or the -docs on LP sick_rimmit?
<sick_rimmit> Your manual
<ahoneybun> same stuff really but I took some dead links in my -manual that was in the -docs and userbase pages
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<sick_rimmit> I thought I might create a branch, and write a bunch of old waffle.. 
<ahoneybun> on mine I call it -manual to tie into ubuntu-manual and lubuntu-manual to make things more unified
<sick_rimmit> see I can get pull request... we'll see
 * ahoneybun is doing a talk on it at SELF XD
<sick_rimmit> Ooohh!
<ahoneybun> yea
<sick_rimmit> Oh dear...
<clivejo> can I see the youtube video?
 * sick_rimmit needs a crash course in RST and Sphinx
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: http://docutils.sourceforge.net/docs/user/rst/quickref.html#example-foldin
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: in a few mins I'm going to push a update
<ahoneybun> just a heads up
<sick_rimmit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI3bVcTW-y0
<sick_rimmit> Then how about something a bit more light heared
<sick_rimmit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUQH7CyKiuY
 * sick_rimmit is such an idiot
<clivejo> ah, you're rick!
 * sick_rimmit nods
<ahoneybun> XDDDDDDDDD
<ahoneybun> it was not bad really
<ahoneybun> pretty good
<ahoneybun> krunner is using alt+space now right?
<ahoneybun> in 15.04?
<clivejo> yup
<ahoneybun> alt+f2 no loner works?
<ahoneybun> longer
<yofel> both work
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<ahoneybun> I
<ahoneybun> I'll stick with one in the Docs though
<ahoneybun> alt+f2
<ahoneybun> since all the old stuff will have that 
<ahoneybun> any problems so far with RST sick_rimmit?
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: I haven't looked at it yet, I'm afraid that'll have to be enough
<sick_rimmit> time this evening
<ahoneybun> oh np
<sick_rimmit> I suppose I thought it would be an ODT 
<ahoneybun> I'll be around if you have any question or need help
<sick_rimmit> or a Scribus file
<sick_rimmit> But I need to look at Sphinx for work, so it'll happen
<ahoneybun> its pretty damn cool
<ahoneybun> I can get HTML out of it, LaTex, ePub
<ahoneybun> PDF
<ahoneybun> PDF(LaTeX
 * ahoneybun looks at ovidiu-florin's email
<sgclark> umm, I have my own web server VPS
<sgclark> just an fyi
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: so do I
<sgclark> okies
<ovidiu-florin> but I'm barely maintaing it
<ovidiu-florin> and it's the lowest spec
<sgclark> I admit it is alot of work
<ovidiu-florin> I don't think it would handle the Kubuntu site
<sgclark> that I should probably not offer to add on to lol
<ovidiu-florin> plus, the offer I've presented, takes care of everything
<ahoneybun> omg Kate why you hate me
<clivejo> is -j4 option in debuild threads or cores?
<Etriaph> Kate doesn't hate.
 * Etriaph hugs Kate
 * ahoneybun grabs water
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: it's not Kate
<ovidiu-florin> it's KDEinit
<yofel> clivejo: processes
<ahoneybun> got Kate to work
<sick_rimmit> Is there an issue with hosting for the Kubuntu site ?
 * sick_rimmit reads his email and answers his own question
 * sick_rimmit is not multi-threaded ;-(
 * clivejo adds another thread
<clivejo> sick_rimmit -j2
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: Oo thanks very much
 * sick_rimmit look 2 hands
<clivejo> very welcome
<sick_rimmit> OK, Folks its that time of night, I've got to go, nite all
<Guest2455> hi - is there an ETA on the plasma 5.3.1 release ?  (I know you have had some sort of minor 'management issues')
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> was going to tell him I pushed the changes
<Guest2455> ps - seems that the treatment of Riddell was totally unfair.
<ahoneybun> who controls the mailing list?
<ahoneybun> the both -devel and -user
<clivejo> Guest2455: 5.3.1 is a bit delayed, no ETA just as soon as someone with experience gets it sorted!
<Guest2455> clivejo: groovy!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: valorie or shadeslayer I need some help with the -devel ML
<ahoneybun> mvn
<ahoneybun> nvm
 * ahoneybun got around to getting back on the ML's
<valorie> ahoneybun: back, looking
<ahoneybun> nvm
<valorie> you mean you successfully subbed?
<ahoneybun> yea I'll keep both emails on there
<valorie> you can set one as nomail if you want
<valorie> a convenient way to be able to post from whatever
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> valorie: updated: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
<valorie> cool
<valorie> gotta read up; been weeding out in the yard
<Etriaph> Er.. k3b doesn't work anymore.
 * Etriaph cries.
<Quintasan> Etriaph: You have to provide more information, does it crash or something?
<Etriaph> Quintasan: Just going through the steps before I log a bug.  It claims it can't burn the disk due to low disk space; burning an audio disc with 9.8GB free on the / partition
<Quintasan> This is a CD I assume?
<Etriaph> I'm using the next-stage2 PPA
<Etriaph> Yes
<Quintasan> >Kubuntu Next Stage 2 (DON'T USE)
<Quintasan> I'm plenty we the stuff there can be broken.
<Etriaph> OK, I got it working, it couldn't write to the /tmp folder so I switched the dir to something in /home
<Etriaph> Odd though, never experienced that before
<Quintasan> Etriaph: I believe that /tmp is a normal directory in /
<Quintasan> unless you did something like mounting it to tmpfs
<Etriaph> Nope.
<Etriaph> And I can write to that folder, did: touch /tmp/test.txt
<Quintasan> Etriaph: Can has output of df -ha ?
<Etriaph> https://paste.kde.org/pt92sxsku
<Etriaph> Sysinfo for 'eden': Running inside KDE Plasma 5 on Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) powered by Linux 3.19.0-18-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz at 1634-2420/3900 MHz, RAM: 7454/7945 MB, Storage: 470/1047 GB, 291 procs, 4.05h up
<Etriaph> If that's relevant
<Quintasan> I could venture a guess that it either ran out of memory
<Quintasan> or tried to write to /run
<Etriaph> But it didn't run out of memory when I changed it to ~/Documents/K3B Temp
<Etriaph> And it was trying to write to /tmp/some_random_string
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Etriaph: ls -al /tmp please
<Etriaph> https://paste.kde.org/p2jhlqxcf
<Quintasan> Alright, I'm out of ideas.
<Etriaph> :D
<Etriaph> I burned the disc, I'm all good.
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: yay! https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/source/docs/repositories.rst
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: Please do note you can use shorthand notation when adding PPAs: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: I'll do some pull-requests later next week if you don't mind
<ahoneybun> I don't mind one bit Quintasan and thanks for the tip
 * ahoneybun is just learning git
 * Etriaph updates clone
<Etriaph> Err.. my copy is up to date..
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> I just pushed a update 2hrs ago
<Etriaph> Did: git pull origin master
<Etriaph> Did you commit then push?
<Etriaph> Ya, it's on gh, wth
<Etriaph> Oh, nvm, I'm crazy.  I forked it and I was trying to update my fork.
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: Did you read Pro Git?
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: If not then - https://progit.org/ . I have taught several people git and it usually solved most of the problems and/or misconceptions they had.
<ahoneybun> did not know about that Quintasan, thanks
<ahoneybun> I'll look at it when I get back brb
<Etriaph> OK, all good now.
 * Etriaph used CVS and SVN for a looooong time.
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: It's coming along nicely, good screen caps :D
<ahoneybun> thanks Etriaph :)
 * ahoneybun reads Pro Git
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: If you haven't used it yet, qgit is a nice graphical client.
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Until I started using a JetBrains IDE full time, I used that quite a bit.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-29
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: updated 
<Etriaph> missing: http://tinyurl.com/qb3wjy2
<Etriaph> Missing image.
<Etriaph> FYI
<ahoneybun> I fixed that
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/source/docs/advanced.rst
<ahoneybun> works in my copy
<sgclark> okies sorry folks, I know everyone is waiting on packages, but it is taking 1+ hours just to upload to launchpad, and then additional unknown time to build, I started one 2 hours ago that still has not started.
<ahoneybun> its all good sgclark we know you are working very hard :)
<ahoneybun> {{hugs}}
<sgclark> thx
<wgrant> sgclark: Launchpad had a serious cloud outage, but it's all fixed as of about 20 minutes ago.
<wgrant> Will take an hour or so for the queue to catch up, though.
<sgclark> wgrant: ahh okies :) probably playing catch up. Thanks for the info!
<sgclark> right :)
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: http://www.99blogger.com/how-to-install-wordpress-on-a-vps-with-nginx-on-ubuntu/
<ScottK> If you're going to run your own WordPress you need to pay super close attention to security fixes. 
<Etriaph> Yup, I'm really wary of WordPress as a platform, I've been involved in about 130 WP sites over the years and security-wise it's a lot of open holes.
<ScottK> I don't know what's better though.  The all seem to be made of PHP and that, IMO, is pretty much a recipe for disaster.
<Etriaph> ScottK: My thinking, when I was considering assisting with the website, is that the Kubuntu site really isn't big enough to require a whole CMS for it.  A small Rails or Django app would have suited just fine.
<Etriaph> Rails and Django having a far better history of security stability than WP ever has.
<ScottK> Reasonable.
<Etriaph> But there was already quite a bit of work put into the site before I arrived to assist, so WP it is.
<Etriaph> Kubuntu will probably get better support, long term, from the community as PHP developers are *everywhere*
<Etriaph> Regardless of how craptastic the language has become.
<Etriaph> If it came down to setting up a server, I can do that.
<Etriaph> If need be, for WP
<Etriaph> bbiab, gotta take out the trash
<valorie> talk of setting up our own server is sort of leaving out maintainence - good sysadmin is crucial
<valorie> canonical IS might be slow as snails, but they keep things secure
<ScottK> ahoneybun: re the release milestone stuff, ping me when we get to the alpha release week and I'll help you get up to speed.  The particular tasks infinity was asking for help on are really for release team members, but there are definitely things you can do to help out.
<Etriaph> valorie: I would agree, I don't want to have to setup a server, but I can :D
<valorie> Etriaph: I don't want to move anywhere, tbh
<Etriaph> valorie: Where's the current site hosted?
<valorie> I'm hoping that the CC will take a deep breath, step back, and we can all live in peace and harmony
<valorie> we do have a small server with some stuff on it, but the mainsite is on canonical kit
<valorie> and they do provide a machine to KDE as well
<Etriaph> Pardon me for saying that makes me nervous.
<valorie> what makes you nervous?
<valorie> loads of KDE packages in the archives
<valorie> just because there is a social issue, does not mean that there is a technical one
<wgrant> I'm not sure where the whole "Canonical wants to exterminate Kubuntu" thing is coming from.
<Etriaph> I wasn't assuming that was the case.
<ScottK> wgrant: The usual place random negativity comes from: The Internet.
<valorie> Mark has explicitly said that that is not the case
<valorie> Etriaph: the ubuntu community is sending me to Akademy this year, and Scarlett, and Aaron
<valorie> Riddell I think as well
<valorie> we are supported
<valorie> it's important to stick to facts
<Etriaph> I don't have blinders on.  I understand what Canonical's concerns are, I understand what the concerns of the KC are.  The nature of why I'm nervous is not related to events of recent days.
<wgrant> Hm, so, to be clear, it's the elected Ubuntu Community Council that has concerns.
<wgrant> Two elected members and the sole permanent member of that body are Canonical employees.
<Etriaph> I understand.
<Etriaph> A conversation left someone feeling sour, it festered, this happens all the time.
<valorie> in any case, this conversation would be more on-topic in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Etriaph> valorie: Yes, I agree.
<valorie> I have nerves tingling about the future as well
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: how is that tutorial related to our topic?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sick_rimmit> Any of the web team about ?
<sick_rimmit> I could do with a rough idea of how much traffic Kubuntu.org gets ?
<sick_rimmit> Can I confirm that the ISO hosting for download is on a different server ?
<soee> sick_rimmit: yes isos are on different servers
<soee> there are onyl links on our site
<sitter> there are links and images :P
<sitter> and moar text
<sick_rimmit> Links, Images, lots of pages that's all good
<sick_rimmit> Any idea of how many hits a day / month it gets. or how much bandwidth it needs ?
<sitter> I pulled numbers at some point but can't find them anymore, though I definitely told Riddell and possibly ovidiu-florin to write them down :P
<clivejo> hi folks
<sitter> sick_rimmit: 56 thousand views on release day
<sitter> and I can't find where one sees the distribution through the day anymore
<sitter> sick_rimmit: random guesstimation assuming an uneven distribution of views throughout the day considering the top 10 countries accessing the site were all in europe or america so let's spread the 56k views over 6 hours giving us 9k views per hour. so I'd guess that the last release probably had an hourly traffic spike of up to 9k views (with lots of wiggly space as that doesn't take base volume into consideration etc)
<clivejo> any update on Plasma 5.3.1 ?
<sitter> as for the actual bandwith that would largely depend on the theme and the actual content. for example the present site has the most bandwith consumed by the banner image which is 274kb with the entire mainpage being about 0.5mib so assuming the worst case with all 9k spike views at the same time we'd be looking at about 4.5 gigabyte in raw bandwith usage
<sitter> which would of course go down drastically if one were to use a CDN and store the js and artwork assets on the CDN rather than the actual server
<sitter> clivejo: I don't think so, last I checked I think sgclark was asking for testing though
<clivejo> is it in the next stage 2 ?
<sick_rimmit> sitter: Brilliant, that is close enough for me thank you
<sick_rimmit> I will have a proposal for the mailing list soon
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ahoneybun> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ahoneybun
 * ahoneybun slides some coffe to BluesKaj
 * BluesKaj slides some donuts over to ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> yay
<soee> hiho
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<ahoneybun> hello soee
<soee> any news about this CC accusations ?
<BluesKaj> I just logged on 
<lordievader> soee: The article on LWN shows pretty much what we already knew, nothing new.
<Riddell> Hola I'm away today
<soee> Riddell: have a nice day :)
<clivejo> enjoying the sun?
<clivejo> send some my way, Im sick of the rain
<soee> ha we had have rain yesterday  here in Poland :) sunny now
<clivejo> weather here is messed up, sun shine one minute, then downpour of rain
<ahoneybun> sounds like Florida
<clivejo> I wish
<clivejo> struggling to reach 10C
<sgclark> morning
<ahoneybun> hey sgclark
<clivejo> hi sgclark, get your house cleaned?
<sgclark> yeah
<soee> ;D
<clivejo> did I hear you need tester for 5.3.1 Plasma?
<soee> freidn of mine cleand his house to after alsmost 6 months of not doig this :) took him 2 days
<clivejo> my house will take longer than 2 days!
<soee> big house than :D
<lordievader> Ow, right I need to fix my 5.3 install...
<lordievader> clivejo: Thanks for reminding me ;)
<clivejo> no, just needs a lot of attention
<sgclark> Let me look, launchpad had a hiccup last night when I was trying to fix things.
<clivejo> it was running slow last night for sure
 * sgclark just woke up
 * clivejo looks at the clock
 * clivejo shakes head
<sgclark> 5am here, too late?
<clivejo> LOL messing
 * ahoneybun is going to ride his bike to work today
<clivejo> its 1:14pm here
<sgclark> ahh hehe I would shake head too
<ahoneybun> 8:15am here
<clivejo> time zones are such fun
<soee> i suggest 30 min outside, biking or swimming or running sgclark :)
<sgclark> still dark!
<lordievader> clivejo: Ah Great Britian, I knew you where close by ;)
<ahoneybun> "Mark Shuttleworth: You can't buy off the FOSS community. Stop throwing your weight around to undermine software freedom! #ISupportJonathan"
<ahoneybun> twitter post
<clivejo> The Emerald Isle, the land flowing with water
<soee> ahoneybun: what does it mean exactyl ?
<ahoneybun> soee: as in Mark is using his power to shot down Riddell's questions about licenses
<ahoneybun> for software
 * ahoneybun needs to go to work now
<soee> uhmhm
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun, have a good one :-)
<BluesKaj> ok, 61 upgrades for 15.10 this morning
<ScottK> ahoneybun: In fairness, the claim is that it's not the questions, but the way they were asked.  Unfortunately only they know what they are talking about since we don't have precise information about what they objected to.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, sounds picky picky, just an excuse .. they have other reasons that aren't kosher 
<ScottK> BluesKaj: We don't know that and I'd prefer we don't make things up.
<ScottK> What we have is a distinct lack of information.
<BluesKaj> it's my suspicion that's all
<BluesKaj> I only speak for myself ..not a KC memeber 
<BluesKaj> err member
<ScottK> You're speaking in a Kubuntu channel that's publicly logged, I would prefer we don't rumor monger here.
<BluesKaj> it'
<BluesKaj> s difficult not to speculate 
<ScottK> Understood.  Just don't do it here please.
<BluesKaj> I'll do so elsewhere 
<sitter> it's very easy really
<ScottK> Thanks.
<sitter> don't
<sitter> much like drugs, you also shouldn't do those either, not illegal ones anyway. no. on second thought stay away from all of them ;)
<ScottK> Including alcohol and donuts?
<sgclark> breakfast!
<BluesKaj> I wish I could , but my doctor would be unhappy with me, I'm on the meds merry-go-round 
<sitter> kubotu: order breakfast, at for sgclark
 * kubotu slides 5 floors of backon and some wurst with bread, a glass of schnaps and a new deck down the bar to sgclark.
<sitter> heartattack material
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> nice
<BluesKaj> sgclark, hair 'o the dog in your coffee
<sitter> perhaps we should also stay away from food o_O
<sgclark> lol
<sitter> ScottK: especially alcohol. donuts I am not sure, not technically drugs I think
<yossarianuk> sitter: some illegal ones are far safer than legal ones...
<sitter> yossarianuk: hence why I reconsidered my stance ;)
<yossarianuk> in the UK everything is now illegal...
<BluesKaj> illegal drugs are full junk/garbage  
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: because of prohibition
 * BluesKaj nods
<sitter> wgrant: is it known that some virtual builders are apparently cleaning insanely slow? lgw01-05 for example appears to be cleaning for an hour now
<sitter> must be cleaning with a tooth brush
<sitter> oh the witty puns
 * sitter hides
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> sitter: Yes, we're debugging an issue with that cloud.
<wgrant> Some network links not working, it's very odd.
<yossarianuk> I wonder what percentage of opensource development is done whilst stoned on weed....
<sitter> wgrant: a hole in the tubes. packets flooding the data center 😱?
<sgclark> sitter: hmm packagekit-qt5, I can't seem to find this, know if it exists?
<sitter> doesn't exist anywhere
<sitter> I think Jon looked into it, not sure he got anywhere though
<debfx> oh no, the emojis are invading IRC
<sitter> from what I understood at least the latest version is depending on an ABI incompatible version of packagekit and since aptdaemon reimplements the packagekit API we likely cannot land packagekit-qt until aptdaemon's compat API is ported to the new version
<sgclark> ahhh
<sgclark> ok, it is optional depend, so leaving missing
<sgclark> Plasma 5.3.1 Vivid https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging/+packages is ready for !testers
<sgclark> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip for information
<sgclark> there we go
<shadeslayer> heh
<soee> sgclark: will test now :)
<sgclark> thx
<sick_rimmit> yossarianuk: Saying everything in the UK is illegal, is also illegal. you in trouble now
<lordievader> sgclark: If I ever fix my vivid install I'll test 5.3.1, but for now it seems hopelessly broken.
<sgclark> :(
<sick_rimmit> I am having a video problems with video..
<sick_rimmit> Hangouts in G+, Cheese, 
<sick_rimmit> It runs the CPU usage up over time, until the machine starts struggling
<sick_rimmit> I think it could be something to do with that old Plasma issue with the Intel Graphics chipse
<sick_rimmit> But I am not sure what to use to investigate the issue
<sick_rimmit> Well tail -f /var/logs of course
<sick_rimmit> Any ideas ?
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> honestly I have been having perfomance issues with one machine as well.
<sgclark> it does have intel chip
<sgclark> err video
<sgclark> and over time 
<sick_rimmit> Yes, well on the Tech Preview I had the screen freezing issue
<sick_rimmit> But I can't remember it was like a init buffer things or something
<sick_rimmit> Yes
<sick_rimmit> When I talk to my collegue on G+ after about 10 minutes, the CPU goes way up, and all gets sticky and broken up
<sgclark> video is not my specialty :(
<sick_rimmit> Video and Audio
<lordievader> Hmm, odd. Removing eth0 from /etc/network/interfaces fixed my boot problem. Time to test 5.3.1 :)
<sick_rimmit> I turn of Camera, and it settles down
<soee> sgclark: smooth upgrade, no errors, reboot and all seems to be fine
<soee> ^ 5.3.1 (Vivid)
<sgclark> okies ty
<sgclark> could use a few more testers
<lordievader> sgclark: Upgrading now.
<lordievader> I'll be back in a bit to see how it went.
<mparillo> I go to muon update manager, advanced, configure software sources, Other software, Add, and I suppose I need the complete APT line of the PPA?
<ScottK> mparillo: add-apt-repository is probably easier to use for a PPA.
<ScottK> (see the man page for details)
<sgclark> sitter: there is a missing symbol in kpackage that looks like it was added in the CI, is this safe to remove? 
<sitter> sgclark: paste symbol please
<sgclark> sitter: I will have to email it to you, I am packaging on my laptop
<sitter> fine by me
<sitter> sgclark: that was introduced by the CI
<sitter> eh, I mean, that was introduced after release of 5.10 (note the time stamp)
<sitter> so, save to remove
<sitter> CI should bring it back when a new build happens
<sgclark> thanks!
<sgclark> ok
<sitter> sgclark, Riddell, shadeslayer: KCI integration is paused for now due to problems in the launchpad cloud making builds take very long. we don't need to contribute to long build queues wiht CI builds, in particular since frameworks are red and need fixing for integration to succeed anyway
<shadeslayer> ok
<sgclark> yeah, make sense. I am fixing said frameworks in the meantime
<sitter> possibly unpausing if it is fixed tomorrow, otherwise deferred to monday and if it isn't fixed on monday it probably will become thursday/friday as I expect to not be available much during the week as I am traveling
<shadeslayer> likewise, I'm not around till Thursday probably as well
<sgclark> I have family in town next week and will be mostly unavailable as well
<sitter> merging is running as intented, so you still get feedback if you screw up branches :P
<sgclark> lol
<lordievader> sgclark: Plasma 5.3.1 installed and rebooted succesfully.
<sgclark> great, ty
<sitter> oh and I think I repaired the patch-parser (again)
<sitter> cron is being very annoying
<sitter> and with that statement I am off o/
<BluesKaj> I was on 15.10 when the testers rquest was pinged ..can some one post ppa url again? 
<soee> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging
<BluesKaj> thanks soee
<mparillo> Does the PPA work with wiley main?
<BluesKaj> no it's 14.10 and 15.04
<BluesKaj> I'm on my 15.04 install atm
<mparillo> That explains it. Switching to 15.04. Does this PPA replace the backports PPA, or in addition to it?
<mparillo> That is, do I remove backports first?
<BluesKaj> I didn't
<sgclark> mparillo: I will only be supporting releases up to Vivid. This is not a replacement, only a testing PPA, you add it , in stall, then remove. DO NOT keep it lol, it can get dangerous
<BluesKaj> sgclark, what about just commenting the deb line and saving it for future use in case there are other packages to be added to the ppa in the future or will you just ceate a new ppa for those?
<sgclark> oh yes that is absolutely acceptable :) that is what I do
<BluesKaj> cool  ok will do then
<clivejo> sgclark: this test only for vivid?
<sgclark> I am only supporting up to the Vivid release. correct. If someone else wants to take on wily go for it.
<clivejo> wish I knew how :(
<micahg> sgclark: no problem on libkgeomap, happy to take care of it
<clivejo> could someone point me to the source, so I can at least have a go?
<lordievader> I have the staging ppa with a low priority in there.
<lordievader> clivejo: Add ppa  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging to your sources.
<lordievader> Upgrade and disable the ppa.
<clivejo> on on wily
<clivejo> Im
<lordievader> Ah, then never mind ;)
<sgclark> micahg: thanks!
<Etriaph> sgclark: Got the latest package for Dolphin, still no change.  Manually editing an entry or dragging an entry and editing after, both have the same behavior in that they cannot be made to appear in Dolphin only.  I can still do this in Kate and kdialogs for anything else.
<Etriaph> sgclark: re: places
<Etriaph> bbiab, have to run to the bank
<sgclark> Etriaph: ok, looks like we are going to need to go upstream with this, is it usable at all or is this a blocker for the backports?
<BluesKaj> .0
<Etriaph> sgclark: It's quite stable, and at least you can add them now, it's a benefit for the backports.
<Etriaph> sgclark: Slowly but surely :D
<sgclark> ok great, thanks for testing
<sgclark> I am releasing plasma 5.3.1 to vivid backports now. 
<Haudegen> sgclark: Thank you!
<Etriaph> Yay!
<sgclark> once I get ktp* sorted I will need testers for 15.04.1 applications vivid backports
<Etriaph> sgclark: If you ever have a running list of things to test for after packaging, you can shave off a slice of that list for me anytime.
<sgclark> great
<Etriaph> sgclark: Is there a Trello card with anything like that already?
<sgclark> Nah
<sgclark> I suppose there should be
<sgclark> Usually pasted in the IRC status, but it is getting rather long..
<Etriaph> Would it be in 15.10 card or 15.04?
<sgclark> I am working in 15.04
<sgclark> does anyone still use Utopic?
<sgclark> guess I need to see if it is missing bugfix releases
<Etriaph> I think those that didn't want to make the leap to 15.04 are using that or 14.04
<clivejo> sgclark: do you know where plasma 5.3.1 source is?
<sgclark> yeah I know I have to do 4.14.3...
<Etriaph> I spend time in #kubuntu, that's about the state of most people.
<sgclark> all by hand though
<sgclark> clivejo: debian git for packaging files and download.kde.org for kde source
 * ahoneybun hugs sick_rimmit
<ahoneybun> sgclark: do you still need testers?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: yes once these ktp* packages finish
<ahoneybun> sgclark: ok I have a Laptop loaded with 15.04 on it so I'll update it later tonight and add whatever ppa or such I need
<sgclark> ok thanks, will let you know
<ahoneybun> np 
<clivejo> is there an archive of library on debuild error messages ?!?
<sgclark> my library is google search lol sorry
<clivejo> any idea what this means?
<clivejo> dpkg-source: info: building baloo using existing ./baloo_5.9.1.orig.tar.xz
<clivejo> can't find file to patch at input line 5
 * sick_rimmit Slides two cool beers over... 1 4 sgclark 1 4 ahoneybun
<sick_rimmit> Hey folks
<sgclark> it means the patch is gone from debian/patches
<sgclark> sick_rimmit: hi :)
<clivejo> where's it gone!
 * sick_rimmit waves, grins etc...
<sgclark> that is a good question
 * clivejo bangs head
 * BluesKaj gulps water ...now that the lawn is done
<clivejo> do the patches live in the tar.xz file somewhere?
<yofel> clivejo: they'll be in the debian.tar.xz, and in debian/patches/ when unpacked
<clivejo> cd debian
<clivejo> how do I know what order to build these in?
<clivejo> cant find KF5IdleTime and KF5Crash
<clivejo> are they part of plasma-workspace?
<sgclark> frameworks
<sgclark> kidletime-dev and kcrash-dev
<clivejo> is there like a dep flowchart or build list?
<sgclark> not that I am aware of. But those deps should already be defined... 
<clivejo> what package?
<sgclark> in the control file
<clivejo> I cant get my head around this!
<sgclark> clivejo: an entire suite like plasma might not be the best place to start
<clivejo> no, I think not
<sgclark> not to mention it also involves merging CI branches
<sgclark> Vivid applications 15.04.1 is ready for testing in next-stage2
<sgclark> ahoneybun: ^
<ylaissus> sgclark: Hi, I just installed them on a VM and it seems to work just fine, even the dolphin bug about places !
<sgclark> ylaissus: thanks!
<sgclark> if I could get one or two more testers I will release to backports.
<sgclark> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip for information
<sgclark> ^
<soee_> sgclark: will test now
<sgclark> thx
<soee> sgclark: smooth upgrade, gj :)
<sick_rimmit> sgclark: So I need a special PPA configure to pull the new packages ?
<sgclark> yeah it is still in testing till one more tests :)  sec my net is crazy slow
<sgclark> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-stage2/+packages
<sick_rimmit> OK, will set that up and pull them :=)
<sgclark> soee:  great thanks!
<valorie> ooo, we should use this on our new site: http://simplesharingbuttons.com/
<valorie> one of the linuxchix made it
<sick_rimmit> Well it looks pretty cool
<valorie> interesting, I think my router is dying
<valorie> so many freaking problems with connectivity lately
<valorie> but now need to make a costco run
<valorie> no rest for the wicked
<ahoneybun> yay LP: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+junk/kubuntu-manual-dev/view/head:/docs/advanced.rst
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-30
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sick_rimmit> Good Morning lordievader
<sick_rimmit> It's Sunny and birght here today :-)
<sick_rimmit> Going out this morning with the family, den building and firelighting Woo Hoo
<lordievader> Hey sick_rimmit, how are you doing?
<lordievader> firelighting Whoo Hoo?
<sick_rimmit> Yes good, what you upto today ?
<sick_rimmit> Trying the "Flint n Steel" mthod today, fingers crossed
<lordievader> Not sure yet... We'll see ;)
<sick_rimmit> I just ordered another Ubuntu phone today too, this one is for development ;-)
<sick_rimmit> Least ways that's what I told my wife ;-)
<sick_rimmit> Later when I come back, I going to test out Latest builds for sgclark
<lordievader> Are those Ubuntu phones usable?
<sick_rimmit> Oh yes, I got one for my wife Alison, as an upgrade from her iPhone4
<sick_rimmit> She really likes it.
<sick_rimmit> I gave her no instructions At all
<sick_rimmit> In fact I wasn't even at home when she set it up
<sick_rimmit> She says, it's really cool
<sick_rimmit> For me I love the fact I can open a terminal on it :-)
<sick_rimmit> We've been so impressed with it, we bought 2 more, one each for our daughters
<lordievader> Hehe, nice :)
<sick_rimmit> Oh and for what you get they are incredibly cheap !!
<sick_rimmit> Going now.. see you later
<mparillo> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-531
<lordievader> sgclark: cheers on pushing 5.3.1 to backports :)
<mparillo> +1 (noted in the new post, along with thanks for the testers standing by).
<mparillo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348436 bit my daughter immediately, as I use a shell script in the desktop folder view to launch the minecraft jar for her.
<ubottu> KDE bug 348436 in Desktop Containment "Clicking shell scripts on desktop opens Kate instead of running them" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<soee_> mparillo: applications aren't released yet right ?
<mparillo> I thought I saw sgclark call for testers, I did not see that she released them. Is there an easy way for me to check?
<lordievader> mparillo: Your link mentions backports she said she needed a few testers before pushing to the backports. Backports != staging ;)
<soee_> mparillo: applications were tested by me and one more person i think
<soee_> Scarlett wanted one more to confim that everything is fine
<soee_> so if someone can please test it and send test result to her :)
<BluesKaj> soee_, the only problem I encounterd with the ppa sgclark asked us to test was the shutdown problem showed up agai, otherwise all was fine.
<soee_> BluesKaj: this might nt be related to applications: shutdown and reboot works fine for me on my laptop here but @ work when im working on PC, they don't work since 1-2 months or longer
<BluesKaj> soee_, my shutdown problem was solved until yesterday 
<BluesKaj> last night actually 
<BluesKaj> brb, gonna check 15.04 again just to confirm everything else is ok 
<soee_> ok
<mparillo> Plasma 5.3.1 is in backports, but I do not know 15.04.1 applications is yet  
<BluesKaj> ok back , the only starnge thing I found was my soundcards aren't listed (listed as default) in system settings>multimedia>phonon music>device preference , although the hardware tab lists them properly and the playback codecs like DTS and DD are decoded properly as indicated on my audio receiver, System settings did crash once but relaunched ok without any more problems
<BluesKaj> sgclark, ^
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<soee_> BluesKaj: yes i had also some System Settings crash
<BluesKaj> yeah , but it wasn't serious and I saw nothing in the logs, soee_
<BluesKaj> did you ?
<soee_> BluesKaj: i didnt look into logs as this happens from time to time and its hard to track it
<soee_> im not sur if it is when entering some section or after exiting one
<BluesKaj> soee_, it crashed when exiting display and monitor...I think
<soee_> BluesKaj: i think the same for me
<sgclark> morning
<soee_> BluesKaj: just tried it and yes after Display & Monior -> return to main window it crashed
<sgclark> hmm this might be upstream
<BluesKaj> 'Morning sgclark
<soee_> but i had this before to, so i doubt its related to 53.1
<soee_> *5.3.1
<sgclark> I have family coming to town today and will not have alot of time to debug :(
<soee_> sgclark: enjoy family life :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, we have to setup for a gig this aft , so I'll be gone unless it rains 
<sgclark> how have applications been?
 * ahoneybun needs to get time to test for sgclark
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> unfortunately I don't want to release and run lol
<ahoneybun> don't run at all lol
<soee_> sgclark: i think it is already testes by 3 users
<BluesKaj> sgclark, did you see my post above about phonon?
<soee_> *tested
<sgclark> no I mean to tend to family 
<sgclark> BluesKaj: yeah, that will require more attention. Can you file a bug?
<soee_> one thing i noticed was that my Places in Dolphin weren't in teh same order after upgrade but thats not an issue for me and probably happend due to this Places bugfix
<BluesKaj> sgclark, I'll check again later (on 15.10 atm) , if there's a problem I'll file one
<sgclark> thanks!
<soee> is there some KDE app to optimize images ?
<soee> like select ~ 100 image files and optimize them
<sgclark> don't work with alot of images :( seems like there should be something though
<soee> BluesKaj: bshah helped a bit to debug System Settings crash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11452714/
<soee> BluesKaj: SystemSettings crash bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343543
<ubottu> KDE bug 343543 in kcm "KDE System Settings crashed when dispaly settings changed" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<sgclark> releasing 15.04.1 applications to backports
<sgclark> or not
<soee> :D
<sgclark> well I am getting internal error messages from launchpad :( I noticed backports is nearly full..
<sgclark> no idea who to bug
 * sick_rimmit pulling kubunu next-stage2 into VBox Kubuntu for testing ;-)
<sgclark> ok bug files, my backports efforts is at a standstill until this is resolved.
<sgclark> s/files/filed/
<kubotu> sgclark meant: "ok bug filed, my backports efforts is at a standstill until this is resolved."
<sick_rimmit> Wow! - That's alot of packages being upgraded
<sgclark> yes
<sick_rimmit> You've been very busy sgclark
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> will slow this week though, family arriving here in a few hours
<sick_rimmit> Oh that's nice, family time
<sgclark> yes much needed break to relax
<sgclark> step away from the computer ;p
<sick_rimmit> sgclark: Where do you find out what to package next ?
<sick_rimmit> sgclark: How do you ensure that your not duplicating work with someone else ?
<BluesKaj> had a t-storm, had to shutdown all devices, lightning was close
<mparillo> It looks to me as if  15.04.1 applications have hit the Vivid backports, but Muon throws up a warning about authentication?
<mparillo> Bad habit, I simply clicked proceed without getting the exact message.
<sick_rimmit> Pah! I'm getting agitated...
<sick_rimmit> Bloody UbuntuSDK is a pile a tosh
<sick_rimmit> The UbuntuSDK Config parser, has mashed the config files, so it wont run out of the box..
<sick_rimmit> I managed to hand edit those to fix them
<sick_rimmit> None of the QT Examples will run... throwing permission errors all over the place
<sick_rimmit> There is a deathly silence in #ubuntu-app-devel
<BluesKaj> lost the internet again ...bad storms 
<sick_rimmit> And I have know idea where the Bug Tracker is for the UbuntuSDK..
<sick_rimmit> No flaming wonder there's no Apps
<sick_rimmit> Sheezz
<sick_rimmit> I suppose, I'll have to roll my sleeves up and fix it
<mparillo> There is a Ubuntu SDK team on Launchpad. Maybe e-mail them?
<sick_rimmit> Ah, yes I just searching for them on LP
<sick_rimmit> I'm just frustrated, as I wanted to play with some App Dev, but it's all broken.
<mparillo> I was just thinking as it is a weekend, they might be more likely to check e-mail on a smartphone than have IRC up
<sick_rimmit> Ah yes that's a good point..
<sick_rimmit> But why are they not standing by waiting patiently to assist my every whim...
<sick_rimmit> Unacceptable
<sick_rimmit> lol :-O
<mparillo> I have seen that behavior on the #kubuntu channel. BluesKaj in particular is very patient with demands for immediate attention (maybe that observation is off-topic)
<sgclark> sick_rimmit: well we usually commuunicate to each who is working one what. there is also fallback git to reject conficts
<sgclark> mparillo: authentication error? does it not update? can you create a bug with the exact error? I have to head out to airport ot pick up family :(
<sick_rimmit> sgclark: I am off and on with packaging, because I am so busy, and last time I did some I ended up duplicating work of someone else :-(
<sick_rimmit> I was trying to repackage latest avconv stuff to get audio problem in kdenlive fixed
<sick_rimmit> anyway... it became clear that I was outside the process loop, so I kinda wasted my time, and that of others.. sadly
<sgclark> sick_rimmit: ack :( yeah when I first started that happened to me a few times. We need to probably integrate trello for packaging processes
<sick_rimmit> sgclark: Yes an action list, like trello where you can assign something would help
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> sick_rimmit: do you have trello access?
<sick_rimmit> I did think about just getting say you, or jonathan to just task me with stuff, but then sometimes my family steel all my time
<sick_rimmit> Yes I do have Trello, and I have some of the Kubuntu boards..
<sgclark> yeah those darn pesky families :)
<sick_rimmit> Pesky yes, but I do love em, I'll drop anything and everything at their request :-)
<sgclark> sick_rimmit: if you have access to 15.04 board can you create a task for this? It is a good idea.
 * sick_rimmit reaches for his Galaxy tab and Trello
<sgclark> lol yeah so do I :)
<sick_rimmit> I seem to have 14.10 15.10 15.10 Docs and Kubuntu Promotion
<sick_rimmit> But I am not on the 15.04 board
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> I am still on the fence with working on Wily. I am taking this week to reflect. I will make it a local task for now until I can add you.
<sick_rimmit> I'm a newbie with Trello really..
<sgclark> I have to go to the ariport now. May or may not be able to sneak back on.
<sick_rimmit> Could you add me to the 15.04 board ? I'm looking to see if I can figure out how to add myself
<sgclark> sec let me see if I am admin
<sgclark> it should have added you
<sgclark> sick_rimmit:  ^
<BluesKaj> sgclark, so far Wily has fewer problems than Vivid , at least on the surface 
<sgclark> BluesKaj: good to know ty
<sick_rimmit> Yay! Perfect
<shadeslayer> ScottK: does the ubuntu-backports team accept backports of python
<shadeslayer> ( I know you're not involved anymore, but curious since you deal with python stuff )
<shadeslayer> ScottK: the KDE sysadmin team wanted a python backport
<mparillo> sgclark: I think it did update on muon, after I clicked proceed. I will try to do so on my other box using apt. I think it failed on apt. Enjoy your family and I will ping with the launchpad bug. 
<sgclark> mparillo: thanks!
<mparillo> Of course, there were no errors on the other machine (real HW). Ready to announce  15.04.1 applications?
<clivejo> anyone else experience this - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348434
<ubottu> KDE bug 348434 in general "Akonadi doesn't start anymore" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<sick_rimmit> I've nearly finished the next-stage2 build in VBox, which is looking good so far
<ricktimmis> Do you know, I like the dark breeze theme, but it does have a few problems with forms, black on black
<ricktimmis> sgclark: You'll be please to know the next-stage2 packages all installed and upgraded seamlessly, and the VBox install of Kubuntu 15.04 is working fine
<soee> mparillo: ping
<mparillo> pong
<soee> mparillo: Scarlett posted comment that applications are push to backports https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/Xtt7p6nPzgX
<soee> so i think you can announce it
<mparillo> TY. Will do. I am curious, did you chat client alert you that I was active after being away from keyboard?
<soee> nope, i just saw her comment and contacted you
<soee> i didn't know you are on or off :)
<mparillo> It was just strange that you pinged me the moment I sat down the computer.
<soee> random luck :)
<soee> i came home like 10 minuts ago 
<mparillo> Once is happenstance, twice is coincidence, thrice is enemy action ;-)
<mparillo> I will announce in news and G+ (news will feed Planet KDE and Planet Ubuntu)
<soee> cool :)
<ahoneybun> anyone around to help me with this card: https://trello.com/c/19vTqg3v/13-port-muon-discover-featured-apps-to-kf5
<kubotu> [15.10 :: Doing :: Port Muon Discover featured apps to kf5 ++ JR, AH]
<Gamayun> clivejo: was the database working in vanilla 15.04?
<valorie> yay, backports!
<valorie> thank you, sgclark
<Etriaph> G'day folks.
 * Etriaph hugs his 5.3.1
<mparillo> Tweeted also.
<valorie> mparillo: what's your handle?
<valorie> oh, you mean from @kubuntu
<valorie> retweeted
<mparillo> I have no handle. All my social networking is thanks to Riddell's gentle encouragement. And having something worth tweeting (and G+'ing) is thanks to sgclark and the testers who hang around here. As somebody might say {{{hugs}}}
<valorie> heh, that's my calling card
 * valorie {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} mparillo
<valorie> thanks for tweeting
<Etriaph> I retweeted earlier too.
<Etriaph> Gotta spread the word!
<valorie> yup, that's how it works
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-31
<ahoneybun> sgclark: that dolphin fixed places for me
<ahoneybun> dolphin update
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Can you make them only stay in Dolphin?
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: ?
<ahoneybun> when you right click a folder and click "add to places"
<ahoneybun> it worked before but when I closed dolphin they would be gone 
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Yup, but if you check 'Only show in this application (dolphin)' it doesn't honor it.
<Etriaph> So it's half-fixed :D
<Etriaph> Anything in these updates that needs testing?
<ahoneybun> never knew about that
<ahoneybun> so clue where else they would show up
<Etriaph> I've tracked that bug long and wide
<Etriaph> I have different places in every application, to organize where my files end up
<micahg> shadeslayer: according to backports rules, all the reverse dependencies would need to be tested, I believe there are over a 1000 at least for python
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ahoneybun> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> moring
<ahoneybun> *morning
<BluesKaj> yeah morning it is 
<ahoneybun> lol
<shadeslayer> micahg: brrr
<micahg> shadeslayer: we might be able to work something out, which release would this be for and do they really need a full backport or are there just a few annoying bugs?
<shadeslayer> micahg: I could ask I suppose
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-30
<ejat> is it ok to remove this package : 
<ejat> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<ejat>   discover discover-data libdiscover2 libkwineffects7 libkwinxrenderutils7
<ejat> Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them.
<ejat> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ejat>   kactivities libkf5screen6 libkwinglutils7
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Yes
<soee> good morning
<vip> hi ho, any way to get kmail2 >= 5.2?
<clivejo> vip: kmail in apps 16.04.1 is 5.2.1
<clivejo> to back port it, it will need libical2
<clivejo> and thats only available to Yakkety Yak via prposed at the minute - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libical
<vip> clivejo: 16.04.1? .?
<vip> .1?
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/16.04.1/src/
<clivejo> Im running it on Yakkety at the moment
<vip> oh, I've understand as a kubuntu 16.04.1
<clivejo> few "issues" with it!
<clivejo> The red ones are problem packages - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.1_yakkety.html
<clivejo> plus KDE PIM needs version 2 of libical to build
<clivejo> and run too I think
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<clivejo> howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey clivejo, how goes it today 
<BluesKaj> ?
<clivejo> not too bad
<clivejo> trying to keep the pup out of badness
<ahoneybun> valorie: that was fast: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/install-latest-plasma-desktop-kubuntu-16-04
<clivejo> indeed
<ahoneybun> even took my screenshot lol
<clivejo> what does the note say?
<ahoneybun> Welcome to Plasma 5.6.4 - The Kubuntu Team
<clivejo> that Joey guy seems to keep a good eye on Kubuntu
<clivejo> can you add that KDE video to the news post on Kubuntu.org?
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0TzoXhAbxg
<jimarvan> nice video! :)
<ahoneybun> yea sure
<ahoneybun> done
<clivejo> can anyone figure out what Im doing wrong with krdc ?
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.1_yakkety.html
<clivejo> Ive added that file to not-installed but still failing :/
<ahoneybun> -./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkrdccore.so ?
<ahoneybun> holy
<ahoneybun> clivejo: he updated the article with the video already
<ahoneybun> mm Telegram bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-contact-list/+bug/1512135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1512135 in ktp-contact-list (Ubuntu) "Cannot add Telegram account to Telepathy" [Medium,Confirmed]
<clivejo> anyone able to help with these last few problem apps?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I assume you want assistance from who has a clue.  I will be glad to assist, but my current level of expertise is officially "rubber ducky".
<clivejo> maybe just take a look
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.1_yakkety.html
<clivejo> I cant see the problem for looking at it
<DarinMiller> looking there now...
<DarinMiller> searching kdesdk 64b log file for "failed".  What other method/strategies should one use to find an error.
<DarinMiller> how does the package builder know to use "Overriding sources.list in build-PACKAGEBUILD-9780698"?  Is that in one of the config files in the kubuntu-automation setup?
<DarinMiller> Nevermind, I just grep'd to answer my own question (grep -r  9780698) from the top level of the kubuntu-automation folder and found nothing.  Which still begs the question, where is the alternate source.list specified.  A KCI config?
<DarinMiller> OK, downloaded kdesdk-kioslaves source and check the debian/rules file as debian/rules build error was listed at the bottom of the log file.  I think I am barking up the wrong tree as the debian/rules file in the package contains almost nothing bu an inlcude command and 2 overrides.
<clivejo> how does our packaging relate to debian?
<DarinMiller> I don't understand the big picutre.  As I still do not have my head wrapped around KCI vs launchpad.  They both seem to be package build systems. Does LP replace KCI?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> KCI uses LP to build the packages
<clivejo> KCI is a Jenkins box which grabs the packaging (now from LP) and the source code and fires them to LP 
<DarinMiller> where was packaging previously?
<clivejo> Debian
<clivejo> a machine called Alioth
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/
 * DarinMiller building kdesdk-kioslaves on my YY box to see if I can produce the same error...
<clivejo> but not many Kubuntu people have access to that
<clivejo> thats build status page is just a tool for seeing proplems easier
<clivejo> its part of the kubuntu-automation tool kit
<DarinMiller> was the change from alioth to lp an attempt to reduce packaging issues between debian and canonical?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> the problem was getting enough on the team to have commit access
<clivejo> Debian are VERY strict
<DarinMiller> ah, i see.
<DarinMiller> yes, understandable.
<clivejo> in theory we have better control over who can commit on LP
<darin> OK,  kdesdk-kioslaves is literally the 3rd or 4th package I have every build manually from source.  I get a different build error than on the apt status page and my build log is much shorter.  It says dpkg-source: error: aborting due to unexpected upstream changes, see /tmp/kdesdk-kioslaves_16.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1.diff.qFlXor" 
<clivejo> have you changed the source?
<darin> file mentioned above says this: https://paste.kde.org/p70xk3ufc
<darin> ummm, not sure. where/how should I do that?
<clivejo> seems to think you changed the source by building it :/
<darin> I used a redirect and wrote the log file to the current directory.... I guess that's not recommended.... I tried again and routed the output to my home directory....
<clivejo> in the rules file, can you bump the packaging tools from 2 to 3?
<darin> changed the 2 to a 3 and tried rebuiding
<darin> failed log here: https://paste.kde.org/ppvzhu1h8
<darin> I am hacker/scripter as opposed to a real programmer so the build logs and errors are completely foreign to me.
<clivejo> seems this has been a problem for a while https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=799525
<ubottu> Debian bug 799525 in src:kdesdk-kioslaves "kdesdk-kioslaves: FTBFS: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'const svn_sort__item_t {aka const struct svn_sort__item_t}'" [Serious,Open]
<clivejo> !info kdesdk-kioslaves xenial
<ubottu> Package kdesdk-kioslaves does not exist in xenial
<clivejo> we must have just ignored it in the past
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesdk-kioslaves
<clivejo> last in Wily
<clivejo> and no recent changes upstream - https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdesdk-kioslaves.git
 * clivejo sweeps it under the carpet
<DarinMiller> How do you find all these links so freakin fast?
<clivejo> well https://quickgit.kde.org is where all the KDE upstream code lives
<clivejo> control file should point to the project page and packaging
 * DarinMiller bookmarking....
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> I bookmark a lot of stuff too
<clivejo> Kubuntu packaging lives here - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<clivejo> it really needs a search feature!
<clivejo> but if you setup your working environment you can get it to use shortcodes
<clivejo> ie git clone lp:kdesdk-kioslaves
<DarinMiller> Yes! search feature should be mandatory for all current web projects!
<clivejo> once you know the upstream source name, it should match
<DarinMiller> is that replaces apt-get source kdesdk-kioslaves
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> they are different
<clivejo> apt-get will only be able to get the packages that are in the archive
<DarinMiller> I did not use the git method when I dl'd the source.  I used apt-get.  
<clivejo> a lot of the time we are using new sources
<DarinMiller> Back to my "wrong tree" comment.  I was not even in the correct forest.
<clivejo> apt-get source kdesdk-kioslaves will be grabbing whats in the archive
<clivejo> that status page is for apps 16.04.1
<clivejo> the source code tarballs are located here - http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/16.04.1/src/
<clivejo> so we use the scripts/tools in kubuntu-automation to grab the tarball and combine it with the packaging and then we upload it to the staging PPA
<DarinMiller> how does git clone lp:kdesdk-kioslaves know to pull from 16.04.1?  Config file somewhere?
<clivejo> the changelog
<clivejo> you need to checkout kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdesdk-kioslaves/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> changelog tells us that the version we are working on is kdesdk-kioslaves (4:16.04.1-0ubuntu1)
<clivejo> the script look in the watch file
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdesdk-kioslaves/tree/debian/watch?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> and tries to download the version we have told it should exist
<clivejo> we can do that manually ourselves by "uscan --download-current-version --destdir=../"
<ahoneybun> mm clivejo Telepathy works with Google now
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Huh?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I logged in
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> With my google account
<jimarvan> Is there any update about: http://askubuntu.com/questions/762062/akonadi-services-and-mysqld-use-too-much-memory-in-kubuntu-16-04? It seems i started experiencing this issue too. Is the shutting down akonadi-server the only temporary workaround?
<yofel> Javabean: there is bug 1576930 - but we're waiting for a fix from oracle essentially
<ubottu> bug 1576930 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "Excessive consumption RAM of mysqld daemon in Kubuntu 16.04" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576930
<Javabean> huh?
<Javabean> oh, yofel that wasn't me
<yofel> Javabean: oooops, sorry :D
<yofel> jimarvan: 
<jimarvan> ;)
<jimarvan> thanks! :D
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-31
<DarinMiller> Sebastian Kugler want KDE users that are affected by https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356225 and https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358011 to test Plasma 5.7 beta.
<ubottu> KDE bug 356225 in Multi-screen support "Panel moves to wrong screen when external monitor is connected" [Normal,Confirmed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 358011 in kded "dual screen not setup after reboot" [Normal,Confirmed]
<DarinMiller> Plasma 5.7 depends on QT 5.6.   Does anyone have a target date for QT 5.6?  Are we waiting for QT 5.6.1 to be released since 5.6 has a regression?
<DarinMiller> I assume YY will be the 1st platform for 5.6.  If someone have give me a few hints, I have a few YY boxes I can sacrafice for testing. But I have do not know how to install these packages without assistance.
<DarinMiller> I know most everyone is sleeping so I will watch the channel from work tomorrow if anyone want to outline how to accomplish the plasma 5.7 testing.
<ahoneybun> DarinMiller: I want to say at least 5.7/5.8 will be in YY
<ahoneybun> since the timelines from releases
<DarinMiller> thx ahoneybun. I am attemting to search githup for the plasma 5.7 mentioned here: http://vizzzion.org/blog/2016/05/multiscreen-in-plasma-5-7-and-beyond/
<DarinMiller> but my searches either return everything or nothing.   What is the secret for searching github?
<valorie> ahoneybun: I wouldn't be so sure of that, since Qt versions depend on Ubuntu (phone) devels
<valorie> also Qt hasn't been following their target release dates very well
<valorie> fingers crossed that you are right and I'm wrong
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I heard someone on the Debian channel saying they were going to work on packaging QT
<soee> 5.6 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> 5.6.1 I believe
<yofel> they are working on it, and it'll land in ubuntu as well once it's ready for d/unstable
<soee> in Yakkety, what about Xenial?
<yofel> I don't think there are plans for that
<yofel> patches welcome
<yofel> (as in: whoever packages plasma 5.7 will have to do the qt5.6 backport as well)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee_> https://krita.org/item/krita-3-0-released/
<jimarvan> wohoo :D
<jimarvan> soee_:  cant wait!
<soee_> !info mesa
<ubottu> Package mesa does not exist in yakkety
<soee_> !info mesa-vdpau-drivers
<ubottu> mesa-vdpau-drivers (source: mesa): Mesa VDPAU video acceleration drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.1-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1596 kB, installed size 20116 kB
<jimarvan> see ya peeps!
<clivejo> has krita split from calligra ?
<clivejo> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu13 (yakkety), package size 7959 kB, installed size 32002 kB
<marco-parillo> Has anybody tried to install the daily ISO recently? I had funny errors on VMware maybe a week ago. Today on VirtualBox, the continue button was not clickable on the panel that requests non-free drivers and downloading updats while installing.
<marco-parillo> Found it. The error on VMware was: I got a ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 1
<allee> clivejo: yes, they did split with 3.0.  https://krita.org/item/october-development-news-krita-moves-to-a-new-repository/
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Ah thanks allee
<clivejo> here we go again
<clivejo> LP throwing load balancer errors again
<clivejo> seems the whole of LP is down :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea same from the Ubuntu app team
<clivejo> its emptied KCI queue
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-01
<ahoneybun> clivejo: yofel valorie claydoh_ ovidiuflorin Thanks for reaching out! Could you detail about what you aim to bring to the table with the Kubuntu project, and what Linode(s) would be needed to host the distribution? Could you go into the traffic you receive on your site and podcast?
<ahoneybun> email from Linode
<valorie> ahoneybun: nice!
<ahoneybun> not sure about stats to give
<ahoneybun> I'm pretty sure even 1 linode would be super helpful
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> valorie: I also added everyone that I could in the thread
<valorie> excellent
<ahoneybun> I don't think they get that we don't host packages like that
<valorie> what?
<ahoneybun> ovidiuflorin: there is no plugin to the site that provides stats of traffic and such
<ahoneybun> needed to host the distribution
<valorie> ?
<valorie> we're hosted on LP
<valorie> that isn't an issue
<ahoneybun> it's building test packages right?
<valorie> we have a server to host the CI don't we?
<valorie> Blue Systems
<valorie> whatever we have on "weegie" which is Jon's server, might be good to move
<valorie> because it seems rather overloaded at times
<ahoneybun> weegie?
<ahoneybun> if we can get 1 for building and the dojo would be awesome
<vip> hi ho
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> o/ hoooooot...
<yofel> o/
<yofel> (just so you don't feel lonely)
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :)
<clivejo> anyone here use krita?
<clivejo> yofel: PING
<acheron_uk> I tried the snap or test build the other day
<acheron_uk> I'm no artist though
<acheron_uk> sorry been absent a few days :/
<clivejo> hi acheron_uk
<clivejo> it work ok?
<soee_> o/
<acheron_uk> seems to. I'm no artist as I say
<valorie> I've used krita and love it
<valorie> no time right now though
<clivejo> acheron_uk: been enjoying the good weather ?
<clivejo> valorie: Im looking for testers for krita3.0 on YY 
<clivejo> just rebuilding though and LP is queued up!
<valorie> got a busy week ahead; houseguests coming, other stuff before then, etc.
<valorie> trying not to get too stressed out
<clivejo> family?
<valorie> yes
<clivejo> dont get stressed over family!
<valorie> since my dad's death though, it seems like I get stressed much too easily
<valorie> working in the garden seems to help
<valorie> at the keyboard, not so much
<clivejo> stress on top of more stress
<clivejo> not good for you !
<valorie> I hear you
<acheron_uk> clivejo: damp in the UK is good I suppose
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> no sun?
<acheron_uk> not here. lol
<clivejo> been lovely here :)
<clivejo> 23-24 today, with a lovely cooling wind
<valorie> 23 here as well
<valorie> no breeze though
<acheron_uk> just damp here
<clivejo> I need a new humidity sensor for the weather station :/
<clivejo> wow never seen such a long wait for builds on LP
<acheron_uk> cool. always fancied one of those
<clivejo> been waiting 40mins and says have 36mins to wait
<acheron_uk> presumably they are not doing a test rebuild or something
<acheron_uk> OK. back later if people are still awake then :)
 * clivejo could fall asleep at any time
<clivejo> great LP is playing up again
 * clivejo hi fives soee
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-02
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Is kernel 4.6.1 in YY?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Did I mentioned it is hot like in hell and some strange bugs fly around ? ;)
<ahoneybun> I think the sponsorship person is going to be at a CON I'm going to
<vsteel> Just a heads up I have filed bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1587997  though for some reason I can't seem to associate it with plasmashell. 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1587997 in Ubuntu "Screen flashes when opening other windows. " [Undecided,New]
<yofel> clivejo: hm?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * acheron_uk wonders if KCI will ever be mostly green
<shadeslayer> acheron_uk: 
<acheron_uk> I know that's not the point of it before anyone says
<clivejo> not if Launchpad keeps throwing silly errors
 * soee is burning CD ... first time since years...
<mamarley> I burned a CD just the other day, the Intel SSD Firmware Updater.  I couldn't figure out how to properly write the blasted thing to a UFD without using Microsoft® Windows®.
<mamarley> And then the darn thing wouldn't boot initially on two of the three systems I tried it on, because of X server problems in both cases.
<mamarley> On one system it locked up when X tried to start because of KMS (it runs an old kernel), so I had to hack up the image and boot it nomodeset.  On the other system, it couldn't initialize the graphics card at all because it was using a 32-bit kernel and the graphics BIOS was outside the addressable range.
<soee> :D
<mamarley> They should have provided some text-only fallback.
<marco-parillo> I attached my /var/log/syslog to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1577540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577540 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Yakkety) "ubi-console-setup failing on yakkety images" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<marco-parillo> Also pasted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16923909/plain/
<jimarvan> hello hello :D
<clivejo> anyone able to help with a packaging issue Im having?
<valorie> finally back from the dentist
<clivejo> any teeth left?
<valorie> they were taking impressions in advance of getting some front teeth fixed up
<valorie> so just mouthfuls of goo
<clivejo> sounds lovely!
<clivejo> anyone want to fix some of those failures?
<genii> Does anyone possibly know offhand why there is no k3d for Wily? Haven't bumped this box up to Xenial yet. Found it's available in universe for Precise, Trusty, Xenial and Yakkety but not Wily for some reason.
<valorie> !info k3b wily
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 617 kB, installed size 2434 kB
<valorie> looks like it is, and I used it in Wily
<valorie> and Xenial
<genii> valorie: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=k3d   ...and I cannot find it in apt-cache search. I have universe enabled.
<genii> valorie: BTW, k3D abd not k3B
<genii> !info k3d wily
<ubottu> Package k3d does not exist in wily
<genii> !info k3d xenial
<ubottu> k3d (source: k3d): 3D modeling and animation system, binary files. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0.5-1 (xenial), package size 7799 kB, installed size 49394 kB
<valorie> ah, I assumed typo
<valorie> what is k3d?
<valorie> oh modeling, got it
<genii> :)
<valorie> krita now has animation
<valorie> but not 3d
<genii> Just odd it's it's in a non LTS like Yakkety and in all previous non EOL except for Wily
<genii> ...although, yes, I'm aware only just until July ....
<valorie> is it still maintained?
<valorie> I've never heard of it
<genii> valorie: Yes, last release was in November
<valorie> perhaps file a bug and point us at that release?
<genii> OK, will do.
<valorie> thanks
<genii> Hehe: ubuntu-bug k3d    confuses Apport because it does not exist on my system. Will do it manually
<genii> I cannot seem to find how to report a new bug directly in launchpad. Perhaps I'm having a brainfart
<genii> wth. ubuntu-bug with no package... choose "other problem" ... it then assumes I have a video display issue with another checklist only for that issue... then it wants to submit a report
<genii> apport-cli it is then.
 * genii makes more coffee
<genii> No pending crash reports. I guess no bug report today.
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-03
<genii> valorie: Apparently it failed to build for Wily. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3d/+publishinghistory
<genii> ...so at least my curiosity is now satisfied.
<prabhushakti> is plasma 5.6.4 available to upgrade for xenial users?
<mparillo> Yes, Plasma 5.6.4 is available for Xenial (16.04). http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=950 https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-4-available-in-16-04-backports/ https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/btwC7PJnpoK
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<clivejo> yofel: what am I doing wrong with this ?  https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/krita/+packages
<clivejo> it installs fine into one big krita.deb but when I try and split it up into krita and krita-data all hell breaks loose
<yofel> I think that's supposed to read /usr/lib/*/lib......
<yofel> the lib folder is missing
<yofel> brrrrrrr. How does page-wise scrolling work in gtk3 firefox?!?
<clivejo> very stiff and jumpy on my FF
<clivejo> are .desktop files arch dependant?
<yofel> for me left click on the scrollbar does what the middle button is supposed to do, and the middle button does nothing *-.-
<yofel> depends
<yofel> question is whether the Exec= line references something that's arch-dependent
<clivejo> I thought desktop files are just text
<clivejo> oh
<yofel> In 99% of all cases, they aren't
<clivejo> you know Ive looked at that error for hours and couldnt figure out what was wrong, feel so stupid
<clivejo> sometimes I cant see stuff for it being right in front of my eyes screaming at me
<yofel> Don't. I had the same happen to me, just that it was one single missing character in a long file path -.-
<yofel> like, today
<clivejo> is it nice in Germany?
<clivejo> its almost too hot here#
 * clivejo is considering taking the pup for a hair cut
<clivejo> or getting the sheep shears out
<yofel> weather wise? We've got floods galore because it's raining buckets. (Well, not my corner of germany though - here it's "just" heavy rain, but no destruction so far)
<clivejo> blue skies and sunburn here!¬
<acheron_uk> clivejo: Hi :) should have some time to look at packaging a bit more after today
<clivejo> what happens today?
<acheron_uk> hopefully should finish proof reading a friend's thesis
<acheron_uk> got a bit bogged down
<clivejo> it happens
<clivejo> !info libkolab
<ubottu> Package libkolab does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> !info libkolab-dev
<ubottu> libkolab-dev (source: libkolab): Development package for Kolab library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-10ubuntu6 (yakkety), package size 10 kB, installed size 64 kB
<jimarvan> o/
<clivejo> hi jimarvan
<jimarvan> my god so much work lately
<jimarvan> why always when the summer starts, work piles up? :(
<clivejo> so you dont get to enjoy it
<acheron_uk> everyone else who could do it is on holiday
<jimarvan> yeee.... ;)
<acheron_uk> !info labplot
<ubottu> Package labplot does not exist in yakkety
<acheron_uk> !info labplot2
<ubottu> Package labplot2 does not exist in yakkety
<acheron_uk> Might be an interesting practice packaging project then: http://krajszgsoc.blogspot.co.uk/2016/06/strong-kickoff.html
<jimarvan> acheron_uk: I have to show this to my Inorganic Chemistry professor :))
<jimarvan> 20 years ago I created a pH titrator using custom made plot diagram on a VAX VMS which he still uses. This would be very interesting!
<BluesKaj> what about your neglected Organic Chemistry prof , jimarvan ? :-)
<jimarvan> he was a windows addict
<BluesKaj> loser :-)
<jimarvan> since 3.1 era 
<jimarvan> ye he died young
<BluesKaj> that's a bummer
<BluesKaj> titrating the pH with indicators ..no pH meters in your chem lab ? 
<jimarvan> back then they were very expensive
<jimarvan> and it was fairly easy to measure it to be honest. Now it got harder because of the electro-magnetic interferences: wi-fi, mobiles etc....
<BluesKaj> we had beckman pH and conductivity meters in our lab, didnt think they were really expenive, but I guess being an industrial lab they weren't considerd pricey
<jimarvan> hehe yeap university labs budgets
<jimarvan> see ya later peeps!
<clivejo> can any testers install and check krita is working in my PPA?  Availabe for Xenial and Yakkety
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/krita/+packages
<acheron_uk> downloading
<acheron_uk> krita: error while loading shared libraries: libkritacolord.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> chromium + flash plugin finally working, ready for next party
<acheron_uk> that was xenial clivejo
<ahoneybun> installed on xenial clivejo
<ahoneybun> opened without error
<acheron_uk> same error here in YY. libkritacolord.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<acheron_uk> so does not launch from terminal or shortcut
<clivejo> grrrr
<ahoneybun> mm?
<clivejo> never rains but it pours#
<ahoneybun> mm Krita might have messed with konsole
<ahoneybun> very weird behaver once I installed it
<clivejo> should do
<clivejo> shouldnt
<ahoneybun> mm
<clivejo> why is aaron Guest86371 ?
<ahoneybun> had to restart the ZNC server clivejo
<valorie> freenode is under attack again it seems
<valorie> or was
<jimarvan> what do  you mean? :O\
<valorie> freenode gets DDOSed sometimes
<valorie> scriptkiddies or whatever once school lets out
<jimarvan> lol...
<valorie> just crazy
<jimarvan> don't they have something better or more profitable to do?
<jimarvan> or someone is paying them? :P
<clivejo> keep them in school all summer
<clivejo> teach them military time
<jimarvan> +1
<clivejo> conversation with a young American recently "Ill be back around 23:15" "emmm what time is that, I don’t know military time"
 * clivejo was shocked and stunned
<clivejo> dont they teach 24hr clock in schools?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not in the US rrally
<clivejo> UTC must really baffle you guys!
<ScottK> clivejo: For most people it doesn't come up very often.
<jimarvan> lol
<jimarvan> clivejo: you cant be serious man
<jimarvan> "military time" omg xD
<ScottK> I think most people know what the 24 hour clock is, but outside the military it's not much used.
<clivejo> I just assumed basic time keeping was taught in schools
<ScottK> jimarvan: That's all it's generally used for here.
<jimarvan> really?
<ScottK> Yep.
<clivejo> dont bus timetables etc use it?
<ScottK> Personally I used it even though I've been out of the Navy for two decades, but I'm weird.
<jimarvan> in all european cities on labels and signs
<ScottK> clivejo: no
<jimarvan> i always see 24h time
<jimarvan> never 12h
<ScottK> Yes, I'm familiar.
<clivejo> I find that hard to believe
<jimarvan> and india, and qatar
<jimarvan> and bahrein
<jimarvan> cant think right now a single country that I saw a label or sign with 12h
<ScottK> Whether you believe it or not, doesn't affect how true it is.
<jimarvan> OH
<jimarvan> LOL
<jimarvan> ScottK
<jimarvan> something came up to my mind
<ScottK> Mostly don't use the metric system either (it is taught in schools).
<clivejo> when I was in school we have Personal development lessons to teach us "life skills"
<jimarvan> my honda CB500XA bike
<jimarvan> has 12h hour lol...
<jimarvan> LOL xD
<jimarvan> but doesn't show am/pm just 1 to 12 digits
<ScottK> For current time, I hope you'd know.
<jimarvan> ;)
<clivejo> but saying that, I remember asking a student on work experience to write the address and put a stamp on about 20 envelopes, such a mess he made of them
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> how can you make a mess on that? o.O xD
<clivejo> in his 18 years of education and life in general he never was told you put the stamp in the top right hand corner
<jimarvan> ooooooooh
<jimarvan> clivejo
<jimarvan> i am surprised he knew what a stamp and an envelop was. e-mail man...
<clivejo> this was about 10 years ago
<clivejo> but still
<jimarvan> xD
<clivejo> you kinda expect someone coming out of school and doing Business Studies to know how to address and stamp a letter :/
<valorie> I first heard of 24 hour clock when taking German in high school
<valorie> before then, it never came up
<valorie> now I have most of the clocks that will display it, on 24 rather than 12 hour
<valorie> and try to have at least some weather indicators in C rather than F
<valorie> clivejo: basic life skills here are very much lacking
<valorie> too much helicopter parenting
<jimarvan> valorie: "here"?
<valorie> the US
<jimarvan> oh there
<valorie> many Americans are barely aware there is anything other than Hollywood gossip, honestly
<valorie> history? what's that
<valorie> etc.
<jimarvan> :)
<clivejo> that parent who let her kid get in with the gorilla's is getting some heat!
<jimarvan> education issue? or just life-style choice?
<valorie> much less lin ucks?
<valorie> maybe too much money in the culture?
<valorie> dunno
<jimarvan> oh ye money focus, money buy everything. I have money i know everything
<jimarvan> gotcha
<valorie> I wasn't raised that way, but still had too much of the cluelessness
<valorie> that's one of the things I love about Kubuntu and KDE in general -- made by people all over the world, working for betterment of the world, mostly just for the love of it
<jimarvan> oh well, if there is someone in 2016 that says openly in FB that the earth is flat
<clivejo> what?
<clivejo> we dont get paid for this?!?
<jimarvan> :D
 * clivejo runs away
<jimarvan> run to moneysoft
<jimarvan> they love linux now
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> trying to figure out how to stick a M$ badge on it and charge people for it
<jimarvan> haha
<valorie> there are KDE applications for sale for use on MS and Mac, I believe
<valorie> and some on Android
<valorie> free software can be sold as long as the four freedoms are upheld
<jimarvan> valorie: the money earned is there any revenue going back to KDE?
<valorie> yes, although usually indirectly
<jimarvan> aha
<valorie> like Krita gets money, which it uses to hire devels to do specific things
<jimarvan> so they sell the means of acquiring the software, either by download or cd
<valorie> or they pay for their devels to go to Akademy/sprints
<jimarvan> aha
<valorie> KDE itself sells nothing I think, beyond stickers, tshirts, etc.
<jimarvan> I would love to sell technical support for people using kubuntu i.e.
<valorie> we have one company doing that; do it!
<jimarvan> having businesses in greece or UK asking me for help for specific uses of the software
<jimarvan> there is so much demand right now for this
<valorie> dooooo eeeeeet
<jimarvan> I am doing it xD
<valorie> cool
<jimarvan> that is exactly what I do in my companie hehe
<valorie> awesome
<jimarvan> tech support for ubuntu/kubuntu based IT solutions ;)
<valorie> not sure how much the company on our website kicks our way
<valorie> but something.....
<jimarvan> ye that is a good question, mostly is by donations
<jimarvan> but as you said, if there is a specific "need" to be fulfilled, that could make the company interested in investing
<jimarvan> then there you have an opportunity :)
<jimarvan> I want to check ubuntu's subscriptions and benefits
<jimarvan> i think they give you option before downloading the iso
<valorie> subscriptions?
<valorie> ah, yes
<jimarvan> those options before downloading ubuntu
<valorie> that fund often pays for me to go to Akademy
<valorie> since we have our annual Kubuntu meeting there
<jimarvan> exactly whoever did that page was a genious
 * valorie never sees that page since I torrent all the supported ISOs
<jimarvan> hehehehehe
<valorie> I mean seed them
<jimarvan> I want to find some free time
<valorie> since I have decent internet connectivity
<jimarvan> to make an awesome DVD label for Kubuntu
<valorie> ooo, get with ahoneybun on that
<valorie> we had one last release
<jimarvan> ye... I will definetely try this weekend
<valorie> never got one this release.... yet
<jimarvan> opportunity to check on Krita ;)
<valorie> excellent!
 * clivejo forgot to install the sym links for libs 
 * clivejo face palms
 * jimarvan brings coffee to clivejo
<clivejo> I need more than coffee
<clivejo> new brain would be good
 * jimarvan brings an NVIDIA 1080GTX GPU to clivejo
<clivejo> got a laptop to go with it :P
<jimarvan> not yet, but September. And more 1080M, pure GTX just underclocked
<jimarvan> so I open the laptop case, watercool it throw away the battery and voila you got a mobile desktop :P
<jimarvan> *no more 1080M
<clivejo> grrr why are companies so bloody useless
<jimarvan> http://imgur.com/SGc3hsI
<jimarvan> playing CIV5 with only a 2Ghz intel CPU + graphics chip :D
<jimarvan> and works like a charm in kubuntu :)
<clivejo> is that windows ?
<jimarvan> Kubuntu 16.04 :D and no NVIDIA
<clivejo> wine?
<jimarvan> its my business laptop, since my gaming was burned during the last Kubuntu party
<jimarvan> nope
<jimarvan> pure linux client from steam
<clivejo> oooo
<jimarvan> awesome? :)
<clivejo> yeah, used to play that a lot
<clivejo> now I put that energy into mapping on OSM!#
<jimarvan> I am jealous!
<clivejo> its like civ in reverse!
<jimarvan> but I need to exterminate the last two standing
<jimarvan> swedish and chinese
<valorie> clivejo: have you seen http://www.keypressure.com/blog/osm-in-the-beginning-there-was-a-node/ (re:OSM)
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> very true
<clivejo> I look very suspicious!
<acheron_uk> still see "dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: couldn't find library libkritacolord.so needed by debian/krita/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkritacolor.so.15.0.0" in buildlog?
<jimarvan> clivejo
<clivejo> acheron_uk: but the symlinks are being installed in the .deb
<clivejo> so *fingers crossed* this version should work
<jimarvan> is it difficult to add a new UK postcode on OSM? it is taking google maps more than 3 months now...
<clivejo> jimarvan: I wouldnt even bother with GoogleMaps, they are a complete disaster outside the US
<jimarvan> ye felt that recently...
<acheron_uk> for libkritacolor.so I thought, but not for libkritacolord.so?
<valorie> I hear that bing map or whatever it's called is actually better
<valorie> bizarre as that seems
<clivejo> jimarvan: its very easy to add stuff to OSM
<clivejo> OSM have a licence to use Bing imagery to trace :)
<jimarvan> :D ye i am reading it
<clivejo> jimarvan: even if you dont want to learn how to edit the map, there are tools to give other mappers enough information to do it for you
<clivejo> http://www.mapillary.com is a great tool for gathering data
<jimarvan> fantastic
<jimarvan> if i manage to do that, I will change my company's embeded map from Google Maps to OSM
<clivejo> jimarvan: send me the details in PM and Ill add it for you
<jimarvan> doing :)
<acheron_uk> clivejo: still that library missing error on that letest build after I grabbed the debs
<clivejo> grrrrr
<clivejo> ppa50?
<acheron_uk> 2 with almost identical names I think
<acheron_uk>  libkritacolor.so and libkritacolord.so
<acheron_uk> 2nd is absent
<acheron_uk> clivejo: yes, the ppa50 build
<acheron_uk> don't see the one ending in 'd' in your install file?
<acheron_uk> would it not need? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16967148/
<jimarvan> gn eeryone :D
<jimarvan> see ya tomorrow
<clivejo> acheron_uk: added that line to install and uploaded to LP
<clivejo> 51st time lucky!
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-04
<acheron_uk> clivejo: krita seems to start now
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Its about time!
<acheron_uk> clivejo: not that I have any digital art skills to use it!
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Neither do I !
<acheron_uk> this is what I get in commandline startup in a VM http://paste.ubuntu.com/16981517/
<acheron_uk> not sure if any errors there are significant or just expected noise
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> No idea!
<mamarley> http://blog.qt.io/blog/2016/06/03/qt-5-7-0-release-candidate-available/  Hah, 5.7 is going to be out before we even have 5.6…
<clivejo> mamarley: debian are working on 5.6.1 I believe
<acheron_uk> I saw a 5.6.x in their git I think, and maybe a package in experimental?
<clivejo> from the chat in the IRC channel they are working on it
<mamarley> And there are 5.6 packages in the landing-011 PPA too, but my point still stands.  5.7 will probably be out before 5.6 goes into Yakkety.
<clivejo> acheron_uk: would you mind purge my PPA and installing krita via the archive and then upgrading via my PPA?
<acheron_uk> clivejo: yep, I'll give that a go
<clivejo> krita has part of the calligra source but has now been split, so Im wondering how an upgrade is handled
<acheron_uk> mamarley: I would not be surprised one bit
<acheron_uk> clivejo: didn't handle the ppa purge well for a start!
<clivejo> oh?
<clivejo> only krita in that PPA!
<acheron_uk> oh, moaning about aptitude actually
<acheron_uk> let me try again
<clivejo> oh it probably wants to roll back to the archive version
<clivejo> and will need to pull in calligra-libs and all that rubbish :/
<acheron_uk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16982835/
<acheron_uk> have purged krita and krita-data manually and disbaled your ppa, so shall try from that 
<acheron_uk> well, krita doesn't even want to install on this VM without your ppa
<acheron_uk> following the dep problem through gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/16983034/
<clivejo> LOL
 * clivejo shakes head
<clivejo> cant believe that bug is still in xenial
<clivejo> I guess noone uploaded my updated version
<clivejo> acheron_uk: thats a typo in the control file fonst-lyx => fonts-lyx
<acheron_uk> that is yy, but probably the same
<acheron_uk> lol
<clivejo> LP: 1538098
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1538098 in calligra (Ubuntu) "Please update Calligra to 2.9.10" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1538098
<clivejo> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu13 (yakkety), package size 7959 kB, installed size 32002 kB
<clivejo> that be why!
<acheron_uk> oh dear
 * acheron_uk sees it's time for lunch
<clivejo> will you be about later?
<acheron_uk> in a couple of hours I would imagine
<clivejo> Ive uploaded krita for xenial
<clivejo> would you find someone to test it for me?
<clivejo> also if you see jimarvan, could you ask him reload OSM and check the location of his workplace?
<acheron_uk> OK. If I get back without being diverted, I will
<clivejo> I probably wont be at the computer over the next few days
<clivejo> but Ill have telegram, you can ping me with @Clifford
<acheron_uk> ok
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<clivejo> can someone on Xenial, please test trita for me - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/krita/
<clivejo> oooo
<clivejo> KDE Android client now supports reply to messages
<acheron_uk> it runs
<clivejo> *NOTE for Ubuntu users: The Ubuntu folks are not updating their repos as fast as this app gets updated. Some features will not work if the KDE Connect version in you desktop doesn't match the one in your phone. To make sure you always have the latest version on your desktop, use this PPA repository: https://code.launchpad.net/~vikoadi/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/
<clivejo> naughty Ubuntu folk
<acheron_uk> do you want me to purge and reinstall on XX?
<clivejo> nah, no point
<clivejo> its the same version in xenial
<clivejo> un-installable
<acheron_uk> I beg to differ, as it just installed fine
<clivejo> is did?
<clivejo> !info krita xenial
<ubottu> krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu12 (xenial), package size 7975 kB, installed size 31997 kB
<acheron_uk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16988025/
<clivejo> strange
<acheron_uk> and upgrade once ppa enabled again http://paste.ubuntu.com/16988174/
<clivejo> does it run?
<acheron_uk> ppa v3? yes
 * clivejo cheers
<acheron_uk> that's a nice bit of software to have packaged up in the newest version
<clivejo> acheron_uk: agreed
<clivejo> soee_: ping
<clivejo> can you arrange for testing and maybe get this into backports
<mamarley> So I finally opened a bug for getting Quassel updated to 0.12.4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/+bug/1589128.  I have already packaged it; I just need someone to do the upload.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589128 in quassel (Ubuntu) "Please update Quassel to 0.12.4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mparillo> Is anybody trying to install on YY and getting this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1577540 It has been maybe a month or so that I have been unable to install YY.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577540 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Yakkety) "ubi-console-setup failing on yakkety images" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<acheron_uk> I was a couple of weeks ago. not tried latest images though
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Uhm Xenial died
<clivejo> died, how?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Sddm does not start now after some updates
<clivejo> eak
<clivejo> what updates did you make that might have killed it?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> No idea
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Some nvidia drivers for examllr
<clivejo> nvidia driver do indeed like to kill SDDM
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> mamarley said there was some change related to opengl and it might be it that breaks system
<clivejo> I noticed a new nvidia driver for my yakkety install
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> But it was for snappy packages
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> This driver is broken
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Gives me some errors when trying to reinstall
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17005687/
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Clivejo can you ping mamarley?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Uhm i can't purge the driver either
<clivejo> mamarley: ping
<mamarley> marcinsagol: I doubt your sddm issue was caused by the driver; I have tested it on 3 PCs with Kubuntu Xenial now and have not had that issue on any of them.  As for the install failure issue, I would recommend reproducing it with the 361 driver from the regular archive and then filing a bug report on it.
<mamarley> The patch i applied was just a backport of what they applied to 361.
<mamarley> I can see where it complains that there were no instances of the nvidia-367 module in the tree though.  That might explain your sddm brokenness.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Hmm
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Same will be with 361 from the ppa?
<mamarley> I think the 361 in the main archive is actually newer than the 361 in the PPA.  But the idea is to test the driver from the main archive so you can file a bug report that the Ubuntu developers will handle.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I can't install any driver
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Errors
<acheron_uk> 364.19-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.5 installed ok here earlier, or at least didn't have errors 
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Rebooted?
<mamarley> It looks like the error occurs when attempting to remove the driver.  Could you please execute the journalctl command that the error recommends so I can see why it fails?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17006991/
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Is it it?
<acheron_uk> ok. just rebooted and sddm and login are ok
 * mamarley nie mówi po polsku.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17007055/
<mamarley> Oh, I see, "target is busy".  Hmm.
<mamarley> marcinsagol: Try running sudo lsof | grep -i "\/var\/lib\/snapd\/gl"
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Empty result
<mamarley> marcinsagol: How about sudo lsof | grep -i "\/var\/lib\/snapd"
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17007239/
<mamarley> marcinsagol: Shut down Xorg (stop sddm) and then attempt to uninstall the driver again.
<mamarley> And definitely report this bug on Launchpad.  It looks like someone didn't do enough QA before they uploaded that patch.
<soee> back on system :)
<acheron_uk> LP: #1589006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589006 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Failed unmounting Mount unit for nvidia support in snappy" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589006
<soee> mamarley: ^ is it this one ?
<mamarley> Looks like it.  I will subscribe to that so that I can update the graphics-drivers PPA packages as soon as it is fixed.
<acheron_uk> I obviously dodged that so far in some way
<mamarley> It didn't affect my systems because I don't have snappy installed.
<mamarley> acheron_uk: It would only affect you if you tried to remove/reinstall the NVIDIA driver since yesterday when the snappy patch was uploaded.
<mamarley> Ooh, this is actually worse, it seems that it is preventing some people from logging in...
<soee> me :D
<acheron_uk> I updated to 364.19-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.5 earier today from the ppa
<mamarley> acheron_uk: Do you have "snapd" installed?
<acheron_uk> yes
<acheron_uk> odd. not that I'm complaining
<mamarley> Yeah, I don't get that...
<ahoneybun> what's up with nvidia soee?
<soee> grr i posted in comment that i use 16.10 while im on 16.04, can i edit comment?
<soee> ahoneybun: breaks sddm 
<ahoneybun> again?
<soee> they patched driver and make it a bit broken
<soee> not enough tests i think :)
<ahoneybun> I've not updated the laptop in a bit
<ahoneybun> I did the desktop but no issue
<ahoneybun> might be on a older version
<mamarley> They uploaded it to proposed, which technically isn't supposed to be used.
<soee> um, i see :)
<mamarley> soee's problem was caused by the fact that I went ahead and patched the graphics-drivers PPA packages with it too.
<ahoneybun> I was having some weird kwin issues but that was after I played Shadow of Mordor
<soee> mamarley: not a problem for me :D i like to break my system
 * acheron_uk is afraid to change anything now in case of breakage
<mamarley> And I tested it, but it didn't happen on my system.
<ahoneybun> mm I wish my preset for my keyboard would stick
<ahoneybun> turns off every reboot
<soee> throw the keyboard through the window :D
<ahoneybun> not a 160 dollar one
<ahoneybun> XD
 * ahoneybun works on new blog post
<ahoneybun> HEY a green light!
<mamarley> soee: It looks like all the problems are caused by failure to unmount that directory, but I haven't a clue why it is even trying to unmount it at that point.  I don't know much about Snappy and I generally try not to fool around with stuff I don't understand, because that could cause even more brokenness.
<mamarley> For the moment I am not going to try to do anything with it.  But like I said, I am subscribed on both of those bugs so I will know as soon as anything changes.
<soee> mamarley: thank you for your help
<mamarley> Sorry for the trouble.  When I uploaded that patch into graphics-drivers, I didn't realize it was only in proposed and not actually released yet.
<mamarley> I wonder if I should disable that unit and reupload.  Or just back it out completely.
<mamarley> I would love to ask ricotz or tseliot about this, but neither is around.
<mamarley> soee: I reverted the patch in graphics-drivers.  The new packages are compiling now.
<soee> mamarley: ok, thank you :)
<mamarley> There was also another bug where the "start" or "stop" command was apparently getting run from a different package than from which the unit was installed, causing a race condition and giving even more trouble.
<clivejo> wacky races
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-05
<acheron_uk> mamarley: update to fix the snap problem in the ppa triggered it for me
<acheron_uk> prerm script on the old version on one of the old packages seemed to be the culprit 
<mamarley> acheron_uk: Try stopping sddm, upgrading from the command line, and then rebooting.
<mamarley> Sorry about that, but it was going to happen sooner or later.  I figured it would be a better idea to upload a package with the patch reverted sooner so that people who hadn't upgraded to the broken version yet wouldn't.
<acheron_uk> understood
<acheron_uk> I sorted it in the end by one method or another anyway :)
<acheron_uk> that prerm script prevented me removing them even with sddm stopped, but hacking the script to stop it doing anything sorted that 
<mamarley> acheron_uk: Yeah, I saw the race condition issue too.  You can also run "sudo touch /lib/systemd/system/var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount && sudo systemctl daemon-reload" to work around that.  Don't forget to delete the file when done.
<mamarley> That patch was just a gigantic bundle of hurt.  It was obviously not tested well enough before being uploaded, and I didn't realize when I backported it that it wasn't out of -proposed yet.  In the future, I will be more careful about that.
<acheron_uk> yeah. these things happen, sometimes when enough testing is 'thought' to have been done
<acheron_uk> regards the fix, I just wanted to get it sorted on this box, so opted for the inelegant 1st option that came to mind
<mamarley> acheron_uk: That fix is no less elegant than the one I am recommending. :)
<mamarley> I just picked the one I did because it is easily conducive to relatively simple, explicit instructions and doesn't use anything like "sed" which could backfire.
<acheron_uk> perhaps not. just feels like it when you are in slight panic with no working X, and you are hacking scripts to force dpkg to do what it doesn't want to
<mamarley> Yeah, I know the feeling.  Sorry. :(
<mamarley> I actually had a bad feeling about that patch.  I should have listened to my gut and not applied it.
<acheron_uk> not your fault. not really. I know and accept the risks of using things like that, and appreciate that they are available in the 1st place very much
<acheron_uk> these things happen
<mamarley> I have the power to break X on probably hundreds of users' PCs, and with great power comes great responsibility.
<acheron_uk> If you want the power and propensity to break millions, go work for microsoft ;)
 * mamarley would starve before he would take a job at Micro$oft®. :)
<clivejo> Can anyone see why this is failing - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivities-stats/36/consoleFull
<acheron_uk> I think neon has qt5 5.6.0+dfsg-2 in unstable. Is that going to happen for kubuntu KCI?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Don't think KCI packages QT
<acheron_uk> I know it doesn't. Just wondering if it should at least in unstable, as a lot of plasma etc now won't build without it. 
<acheron_uk> not encouraging to think about fixing things when there is one obvious apparently unavoidable point of failure
<clivejo> acheron_uk: do you know where the debian packaging is?
<acheron_uk> yes
<clivejo> where?
<acheron_uk> here I think? http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/
<acheron_uk> it may not be good policy/practice to have that in KCI, but seems odd not to have it in unstable at least when any packaging of future stuff for for kubuntu ppas or main archive is likely to need it
<clivejo> its rather big
<acheron_uk> yes, which is presumably why it looks like neon are not tracking and rebuilding on every upstream change
<acheron_uk> but they have something to build against e.g. http://archive.neon.kde.org/dev/unstable/pool/main/q/qtbase-opensource-src/
<acheron_uk> dunno. just feels like kubuntu-ci is flailing around a bit in dead air at the moment, waiting for ubuntu to sort QT 5.6
 * acheron_uk turns on the tennis
<jimarvan> helloz! :)
<acheron_uk> hi jimarvan
<soee> \o/
<clivejo> !info php5-dev
<ubottu> Package php5-dev does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> !info php6-dev
<ubottu> Package php6-dev does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> !info php7-dev
<ubottu> Package php7-dev does not exist in yakkety
<acheron_uk> !info php7.0-dev
<ubottu> php7.0-dev (source: php7.0): Files for PHP7.0 module development. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.4-7ubuntu4 (yakkety), package size 369 kB, installed size 4010 kB
<acheron_uk> That? ^^^
 * clivejo curses and mutters under his breath
<clivejo> !info php-dev
<ubottu> php-dev (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6)): Files for PHP module development (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<ahoneybun> mm no flo OTA11 yet
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<clivejo> hi sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> Hi clivejo 
<clivejo> good holiday?
<sick_rimmit> How you doing ?
<sick_rimmit> Yes, it was lovely :-)
<sick_rimmit> We had a great time
<clivejo> too hot at the moment!
<sick_rimmit> I got a head like a tomato
<sick_rimmit> tee hee
<clivejo> dunno why our weather has to go to the extremes
<sick_rimmit> How are things looking on LP etc... ?
<mamarley> It is pretty hot here too; it was 32C/90F here yesterday.  Luckily just about everybody here has A/C.
<clivejo> see we dont have A/C here
<sick_rimmit> WoW 32c that is hot for us from here in the UK
<sick_rimmit> But true we have no A/C
<clivejo> because we know we'll only need it for like 14 days of the year max
<clivejo> hummm whats up with konsole
<mamarley> If A/C wasn't a thing, I would move to Canada.  It would just be too darn hot here (North Carolina, USA) otherwise.
<clivejo> package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger
<clivejo> odd
<acheron_uk> clivejo: that library doesn't look anywhere non standard to me, so not sure I understand that error?
<clivejo> what library?
<acheron_uk> libkdeinit5_konsole.so
<clivejo> oh its a new check debian added to lintian
<clivejo> just override it
<clivejo> you want to help with some of these?
<acheron_uk> it's ok to just do that then. presumably if the warning/error makes no sense
<clivejo> how many ways can lintian warn you of the same thing!
<acheron_uk> I have Monday to Wednesday this week without much commitment, so can get stuck into some if people will be about
<acheron_uk> clivejo: if you have anything you think beneficial for me to look at then shout
<acheron_uk> if not I'll just try to work out what seems to be most annoying or blocking, and give it a try
<clivejo> well thats what Im up to!
<clivejo> can you see whats wrong with dolphin?
<acheron_uk> fair enough
<acheron_uk> dolphinvcs_export.h for some reason?
<clivejo> its a new file
 * acheron_uk stares bleary eyed at the logs
<clivejo> acheron_uk: you are doing well
<clivejo> it takes practice to be able to read the log and see whats wrong
<acheron_uk> so a new include to go in the dev package then
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/dolphin/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=79caabeca1fe9367f0bc7076640b10df6b2354e8
<acheron_uk> ahh
<clivejo> so Ive triggered a rebuild on KCI
<clivejo> I like when KCI isnt busy so I can fix stuff
<acheron_uk> I presume not that easy to replicate a KCI build locally
<clivejo> when its something simple like that there is no point
<acheron_uk> nope. suppose not
<clivejo> Ill just keep an eye on it
<clivejo> it should go green, all being well
<clivejo> I think Ive managed to create a yakkety FIX tab
<clivejo> can you see it?
<acheron_uk> yep
<clivejo> ok so that freed up a few executors and the dolphin merge went through and triggered rebuilds
<clivejo> in Debian git when we made a change it automatically triggered a hook and triggers rebuilds on KCI
<clivejo> but LP doesnt have that functionality yet :(
<acheron_uk> not on LP though?
<clivejo> so I have to do it manually
<acheron_uk> suppose that has pros and cons
<acheron_uk> ok I see dolphin in the Q
<clivejo> oh I seen a release for purpose
<clivejo> purpose and kamoso should probably be moved over to LP
<clivejo> we need purpose for spectacle
<clivejo> theres something wrong with yakkety stable
 * acheron_uk googles purpose
<clivejo> I need yofel to look at it
<clivejo> LOL I tried that!
<clivejo> NOT helpful!
<acheron_uk> no.
<clivejo> acheron_uk: did you test krita on xenial?
<acheron_uk> yes
<clivejo> does it load?
<acheron_uk> it does
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> finally
<clivejo> Id like to add that to KCI
<acheron_uk> http://i.imgur.com/nM64LWp.png
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> and you said your not an artist, I beg to differ!
<acheron_uk> I'd beg not to me made to try anything more complicated than that!
<clivejo> do you use kdeconnect?
<clivejo> FFS
<acheron_uk> I have done previously. haven't bothered so far with the latest installs on my machines though 
<clivejo> I hate when LP starts at this carry on
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/
<clivejo> every day it does this
<acheron_uk> really an update, or just crapped out?
<clivejo> I dont know
<clivejo> but its driving me crazy
<acheron_uk> is there a particular issue with kdeconnect. 
<clivejo> especially when it does it on an important package that the entire tree depends on!
<clivejo> no, I just created a yakkety build for it
 * clivejo thinks he did
 * clivejo wonders if there is any way to better plan how KCI does things
<acheron_uk> not sure. I quickly looked at the bluesystems code the other day, and came away scratching my head
<clivejo> dont think it makes sense to rebuild everything every night
<acheron_uk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<acheron_uk> "PPAs with the highest number of uploads in the last 7 days."
<acheron_uk> Kubuntu CI Unstable 	2375 uploads 
<acheron_uk> Kubuntu CI Stable 	1983 uploads 
 * clivejo nods
 * clivejo installs KDE Connect to see if reply to texts works
<soee> :)
<soee> some new version?
<soee> there were updates for mobile app but i did not seen client update
<clivejo> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.kde.kdeconnect_tp
<clivejo> Preparing for 1.0 release. Once released, the 1.0 desktop client together with this app will enable you to:
<clivejo> - Trigger custom commands from your phone, pre-configured on your desktop.
<clivejo> - Reply to SMS from your desktop.
<clivejo> - Receive desktop notifications on your phone.
<clivejo> - Ring your phone from your computer (even when silent), to help you find it.
<clivejo> - Use TLS encryption between phone and computer.
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-plasma/
<clivejo> if you wanted to try the lastest git 
<clivejo> latest
<clivejo> soee: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/9864032
<acheron_uk> lol. the ppa they send you to for the latest hasn't had an update for 28 weeks!
<clivejo> I know!
<clivejo> I dont like that message on the play page!
<valorie> once they release, we'll catch up, I hope
<valorie> because kde connect is teh awesomes
<clivejo> valorie: agreed
<clivejo> but you can test that version from KCI, thats the latest
<clivejo> oh the find my phone works!
<clivejo> thats bloody handy!
<valorie> I'll wait
<clivejo> oh and reverse notifications
<valorie> too much going on right now to do testing, and it's bloody hot on top of that
<valorie> plus genealogy bug is biting hard
<clivejo> but the SMS reply doesnt work for me :(
<clivejo> wonder do you have to use the default messaging app for it to work :/
<valorie> I use signal
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> hope that works....
<acheron_uk> crashed my plasma
<clivejo> on yakkety?
<acheron_uk> no XX
<clivejo> soee_: did you try installing it?
<soee_> clivejo: nope
<clivejo> acheron_uk: any idea why caused the crash?
<acheron_uk> no. no crash dialogue
<clivejo> did you reboot?
<clivejo> you will probably have to pair the phone to computer to enable the new encryption
<acheron_uk> had a couple of crashy face items in systray just before, so may have been the battery status bit
<acheron_uk> it paired OK
<acheron_uk> OK. running now after restarting plasma again
<acheron_uk> ring my phone works!
<acheron_uk> even on a tablet
<valorie> oh lovely
<acheron_uk> I like the multimedia control
<clivejo> you see the reverse notifications?
<soee_> clivejo: btw the apps 16.04.1 still have some issus ?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> need this LP 1584310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584310 in libdrumstick (Ubuntu) "New upstream release available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584310
<clivejo> for Minuet
<soee_> why apps use some stuff that is not on KDE git
<clivejo> This bug which is crashing Korganizer for me - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363460
<soee_> but on sourceforge?
<ubottu> KDE bug 363460 in general "Crash in korganizer prevents Kontact from starting" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<clivejo> and I need to get purpose packaged up for spectacle
<clivejo> I think Im getting there with krdc
<valorie> well heck, sddm isn't even KDE code
<clivejo> acheron_uk: do you think the plasma crash is KDE Connect install related?
<valorie> we do try to use common stuff that supposedly everyone will use.....
<clivejo> does KDE have a Media Centre?
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> stupid lintian
<clivejo> what is kpat anyways?
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> KPat (aka KPatience) is a relaxing card sorting game. To win the game a player has to arrange a single deck of cards in certain order amongst each other.
<clivejo> I wouldnt call that relaxing
<soee_> clivejo: i think devs are working on some media center
<clivejo> I heard Rohan talking about something like that one day
<acheron_uk> !info plasma-mediacenter
<ubottu> plasma-mediacenter (source: plasma-mediacenter): multimedia center for KDE desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 235 kB, installed size 1342 kB
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> works!
<clivejo> very basic though
<clivejo> butit works
<valorie> clivejo: plasma-mediacenter last time I tried it was a disaster
<valorie> it was the hot thing for awhile and then all the people developing it began startups
<valorie> not using that for their startups, unfortunately
<valorie> kpat is about the only game I play!
<valorie> besides the game of life
<valorie> and genealogy research.....
<valorie> soee_: someone is taking it up again?
<valorie> I would be happy to see that
<valorie> I tried plex also, and that was not a good experience
<soee_> valorie: waking what?
<valorie> plasma-mediacenter
<soee_> no news for a long time
<soee_> we can use Kodi
<valorie> all of the so-called mediacenters assume that they are the only things on your computer
<valorie> and just take it over
<valorie> kodi I've not tried
<soee_> !info kodi
<ubottu> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 16.1+dfsg1-1build1 (yakkety), package size 12 kB, installed size 62 kB
<valorie> ah..... fix my kpat!
<soee_> you can run it in you session or ogin directly into it to skip loading whole desktop
<soee_> it was known before as XBMC
<valorie> I just swore off them after swearing AT them
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #132: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/30/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk the results that I've had with 5.10 makes me think it'll be really for release not long after the official one
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> *ready
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, what do you mean 'ready for release'?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> for upload to artful?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It's rock solid here
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yes I believe so
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I plan to on Tuesday, if all is well
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Ahhh nice
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> For zesty backports it may be wise to wait until 5.10.1 or 5.10.2
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yes agreed
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> but yes, so far this is looking VERY good :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It's my daily machine it's running on lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> same here. though I usually risk it anyway!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It did crash once today but jumped right back
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #48: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/48/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> had a couple of lockups until I clreared my Nvidia configs. since then, no issue at all
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've just been running the Intel card for a while so I can test Wayland every now and then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #486: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/32/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> can't switch on this PC without physically removing th Nvidia card so it uses onboard instead, so not tried wayland yet
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Can't use bumble bee?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> AFAIK, insert a graphics card on this MB just disables the onboard intel, with no way to undo that short of removing the card
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> No bios/EFI?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Config
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> it's not a laptop designed for switching  on the fly
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, nope
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> My laptop is lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> With bumblebee
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> If i upgrade the card on this, I may try it for a few days. Short of that, I'm not messign with what works
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Right lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> It's not great. but is reliable :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #28: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #226: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #177: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #380: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #502: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #436: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #207: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #265: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #487: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #49: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #27: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/184/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/17WosC0o/file_2692.jpg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/28/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, haha :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #405: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #435: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #450: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #490: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #468: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #477: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #178: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #26: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #266: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #267: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #179: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #27: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #38: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #50: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #115: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #7: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #19: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #21: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kget build #39: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kget/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #133: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kget build #40: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kget/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #8: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #22: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #116: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #20: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #134: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1551: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1551/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1551: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1551/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1551: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1551/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1551: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1551/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1552: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1552/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1552: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1552/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1552: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1552/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1552: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1552/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add libktorrent & ktorrent
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #54: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #54: SUCCESS in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #54: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #54: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1553: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1553/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1553: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1553/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1553: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1553/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1553: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1553/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #1: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #2: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libktorrent build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libktorrent/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libktorrent build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libktorrent/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libktorrent build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libktorrent/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #4: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libktorrent build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libktorrent/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libktorrent build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libktorrent/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktorrent build #1: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktorrent/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libktorrent build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libktorrent/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #1: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #1: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libktorrent build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libktorrent/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libktorrent build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libktorrent/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktorrent build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktorrent/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #6: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #3: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #7: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #2: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libktorrent build #5: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libktorrent/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libktorrent build #5: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libktorrent/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #4: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #4: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktorrent build #3: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktorrent/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #8: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/8/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun https://launchpadlibrarian.net/321678127/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu_127+kubuntu~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> slideshows/kubuntu/slides/00_Welcome.html:8: (po4a::xml) … Unexpected closing tag </div> found. The main document may be wrong. … Makefile:127: recipe for target 'build/kubuntu/slides/l10n/dv/00_Welcome.html' failed … make[1]: *** [build/kubuntu/slides/l10n/dv/00_Welcome.html] Error 255
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yes saw that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Again HTML is not my strong suit lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> okay
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can fix it in a min
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I think there should be 3 more /div s
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/4/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> fix commited @acheronuk
<acheronUK> 26MB source file :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #7: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktorrent build #7: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktorrent/7/
<acheronUK> finally!
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: Unexpected closing tag </div> found. The main document may be wrong.
<acheronUK> Makefile:127: recipe for target 'build/kubuntu/slides/l10n/dv/00_Welcome.html' failed
<acheronUK> make[1]: *** [build/kubuntu/slides/l10n/dv/00_Welcome.html] Error 255
<acheronUK> still :/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> The heck
<ahoneybun> pushed again acheronUK
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> trying again
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> still fails :/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mm
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I think you need one more closing div and to indent the ones you do have properly?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> maybe....................
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> or maybe you had an extra uneeded one earlier on
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk try again
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I think I needed another one
<ahoneybun> acheronUK: could you remove that hack to get the welcome slide to run?
<valorie> ahoneybun: you may find something like html-tidy to be useful
<valorie> it finds unclosed tags and such and flags them for ya
<ahoneybun> I'd fine programs that aren't so picky more so lol
<valorie> picky is better
<valorie> so it works everywhere
<ahoneybun> it works in the installer test fine
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> just not the real one which makes no sense
<valorie> just like food standards
<ahoneybun> also no such package
<ahoneybun> we have those in america?
<valorie> how many bug parts and rat turds are allowable in your canned stew?
<ahoneybun> enough not to kill us?
<valorie> they have not dismantled all the protections....
<valorie> oh gosh!
<valorie> I want zero
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> the package build audits the code it seems. the slideshow test does not
<ahoneybun> now how do I use it
<ahoneybun> valorie: 
<valorie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/823258/how-to-install-updated-version-of-html-tidy
<valorie> https://www.w3.org/People/Raggett/tidy/
<valorie> hubby used to use it in windows for his various websites
<valorie> I used some java thing that no longer exists
<acheronUK> may make the picky build system like it :P
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: still fails
<ahoneybun> thanks for the tidy thing valorie
<ahoneybun> mhall119: going up to melbourne to ride up to SELF with Chris
<valorie> yw!
<valorie> awesome, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> going to ride up with chris and his wife to SELF
<ahoneybun> then share a room with my friend keith
<valorie> awesome
<ahoneybun> acheronUK: could you try just one more time today :)
<ahoneybun> 795
<acheronUK> building........
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/JVGkgnq.png
<ahoneybun> andddd that BS
<ahoneybun> it passed a proper html test
<ahoneybun> well damn used my last one
<ahoneybun> I still have time!
 * ahoneybun begs acheronUK for more chances
<acheronUK> you can test yourself in pbuilder
<ahoneybun> but you have it all set up
<valorie> acheronUK: he's trying to rope you into helping more
<valorie> lol
 * ahoneybun takes a break then lol
<acheronUK> i know. :P
 * acheronUK is sleepy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #880: SUCCESS in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/880/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #227: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #33: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/21/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #41: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #488: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #228: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #102: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #489: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #11: UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #66: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #437: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #34: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #503: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/503/
 * ahoneybun sees people looking for debs of babe-qt for Neon
<ahoneybun> I wonder if we could tell them we have some 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #39: UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #27: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #28: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #34: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #33: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #94: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #491: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #469: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #442: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #451: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #478: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/37/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> neon have babe builds in unstable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #30: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/30/
<acheronUK> morning
<hateball> hi2u
<acheronUK> plasma 5.10 day :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1554: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1554/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1554: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1554/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1554: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1554/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1554: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1554/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #45 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #45: ABORTED in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/45/
<acheronUK> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.10.0.php
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/42/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> https://youtu.be/VtdTC2Mh070
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #43: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #438: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/438/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> *me hugs rik
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> So much 5.10.0 going in
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Curious what the 4: means tho
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> it's uploaded. a few things need the release team to approve
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Still progress
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> the 4?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> oh, the epoch?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> 4:5.10.0
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> 4 is the epoch. it's like a major overide version, allowing you to change versioning schemes
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> i.e. 4:5.10 would be a higher version than 3:5.11
<mamarley> If someone bumps the epoch at the wrong time, that would be an epoch fail. :p
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @mamarley, LOL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #381: UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #176: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/176/
<mparillo> It seems as if fhe Plasma 5.10 upload / release team approval process is not part of the workflow that produces the PDFs here: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/
<acheronUK> mparillo: that's @Santa's server
<mparillo> Right. I thought it was great to see the status of 5.10 in Artful Staging here: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_staging/ 
<mparillo> And I was wondering if there is something comparable for Artful Archive, but I could not find it here: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/
<acheronUK> hopefully santa will push some buttons on his server later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1555: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1555/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1555: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1555/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1555: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1555/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1555: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1555/
<ahoneybun> this is my fav feature: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.10/plasma-pa.png
<clivejo> acheronUK: System Settings - Sidebar mode do you get this ?  - http://i.imgur.com/XnU1tmS.png
<acheronUK> is that Neon?
<clivejo> no, KCI
<clivejo> enabled the PPA again 
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ohh
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> updating my VM
<clivejo> acheronUK: can you also check the menu's in kmail?
<acheronUK> clivejo: sorry I got sidetracked. doing now
<clivejo> no bother
<acheronUK> yikes. this was a shock!
<acheronUK> autotests/integration/CMakeLists.txt
<acheronUK> duhhh... wait
<acheronUK> http://i.imgur.com/oBObikX.png
<acheronUK> forgot I did that!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Ah lol
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: was playing with colours!
<acheronUK> clivejo, on settings I get that. kmail seems ok
<valorie> WOW
<clivejo> thats a rather sickly shade of pink
<acheronUK> random from colour picker
<valorie> even after dismissing the image, I see it
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: make the bright blue look tame!
<clivejo> I can still see a green version of it
<acheronUK> lol
<clivejo> its like looking at a welding joint, gets burnt into your retina
<acheronUK> clivejo: think kirigami2 needs rebuilding there for today's changes. have triggered for artful
<clivejo> is settings working on Neon?
<acheronUK> have not tried
<clivejo> it's only that one view
<acheronUK> 371 jobs in amd64 queue. updated kirigami won't be coming any time soon!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #177: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #382: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #13: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/13/
<clivejo> oh dear
<acheronUK> clivejo: https://launchpad.net/~rbalint/+archive/ubuntu/pie-rebuild-i386-2017-05-30
<acheronUK> with a higher priority I think than our KCI jobs?
<clivejo> probably
<acheronUK> so may get a lot of fails on timeout tonight
<clivejo> maybe turn it off tonight?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #881: SUCCESS in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/881/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #490: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/490/
<mparillo> Looks like Plasma 5.10 is landing in the AA Archive. 87 packages to upgrade
<clivejo> mparillo: did you upgrade?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #173: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/45/
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: how did you fix that </div> error before>
<mparillo> clivejo: full-upgrade
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-31
<clivejo> it working ok?
<mparillo> Yes, but I was already on 5.10 from the staging-plasma PPA.
<clivejo> ah
<mparillo> But the package names changed from -ppa1 to -ubuntu1 (I think).
<clivejo> just wondered if it had migrated fully yet
<mparillo> There is probably some way of grepping my package names for ppa1
<clivejo> there are a couple of new packages in 5.10 too
<clivejo> which need uploaded by MOTU
<mparillo> If I dpkg -l | grep ppa1, it looks as if kde-config-screenlocker and libkscreenlocker5:and64 are returned.
<mparillo> now that I have this handy command, do you know the names of some of the new packages?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: could you give me a list of the new packages?
<clivejo> can't recall right now, probably on the 5.10 release notes
<ahoneybun> well we might have different names
<clivejo> its 1:12am here and my brain has gone to sleep
<mparillo> So I might have jumped the gun again editing https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/ 
<mparillo> At least for these new packages that might not have been uploaded and kde-config-screenlocker and libkscreenlocker5:and64 that are still from ppa1
<clivejo> mparillo: can you go over to kde.org and find the release page
<clivejo> should say on there the new packages
<mparillo> I did not see it on the announce page, and there is too much detail here: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.9.5-5.10.0-changelog.php
<clivejo> New in this release
<clivejo> xdg-desktop-portal-kde
<clivejo> plymouth kcontrol module
<mparillo> Thank you. Yes  I see it. And, assuming they always use "New in", those are the only two.
<mparillo> Only two in the change log: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.9.5-5.10.0-changelog.php
<clivejo> they usually put it in the release notes
<clivejo> or maybe its the email to packagers that mention it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #383: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #178: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/41/
<mparillo> I do not see it in the release notes (if that is the same thing as the announcement (https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.10.0.php))
<clivejo> I think it was hurried this time, maybe forgot about
<clivejo> src packages are xdg-desktop-portal-kde and plymouth-kcm
<clivejo> thanks to Ovi One's search on the staging page - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.10.0_artful.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #208: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/208/
<clivejo> time for bed, night all
<mparillo> Good night. The clock might have me five hours behind you, but my bed will only be a couple of hours later.
<valorie> the changelog was linked to on the announcement: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.9.5-5.10.0-changelog.php
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: mostly trial and error, I didn't go dig much; just tried to run debuild until it built successfully.
<cyphermox> mostly you want a full, valid html document, except for one of the slides apparently, where somehow that doesn't work
<cyphermox> (could be that there's something else at play, like things being collated into another document, since there's some weirdness with the title bars and such
<cyphermox> test building before upload is a good idea anyway
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> acheronUK has been doing that for me but it keeps yelling about an unexpected </div>
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Even tho tidy tells me it's valid and ok html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #134: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/29/
<ahoneybun> oh right cyphermox^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #129: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bomber build #13: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bomber/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_svgpart build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_svgpart/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #5: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #15: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcolorchooser build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcolorchooser/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #9: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktorrent build #7: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktorrent/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kinfocenter build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kinfocenter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_smb4k build #13: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_smb4k/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_smb4k build #13: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_smb4k/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_filelight build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_filelight/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_print-manager build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_print-manager/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #15: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcddb build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcddb/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #13: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #13: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkomparediff2 build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkomparediff2/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbounce build #10: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbounce/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #7: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeedu-data build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeedu-data/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klickety build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klickety/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khelpcenter build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khelpcenter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbruch build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbruch/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kruler build #13: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kruler/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_minuet build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_minuet/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rocs build #15: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rocs/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_svgpart build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_svgpart/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcolorchooser build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcolorchooser/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfilereplace build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfilereplace/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #15: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #15: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_user-manager build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_user-manager/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kteatime build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kteatime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkexiv2 build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkexiv2/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #15: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #9: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klettres build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klettres/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kremotecontrol build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kremotecontrol/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #229: STILL FAILING in 2 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #28: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #330: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #474: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #193: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #491: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #31: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #439: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #174: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #209: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/209/
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> acheronUK: hey, I'm staging plasma 5.10 for zesty, I also plan to finish the apps things asap
<acheronUK> santa_: cool. I was thinking of that, although maybe not actually push 5.10 to backports ppa until it hits .1 or .2 for stability
<acheronUK> although although clive make an interesting suggestion of having a kubuntu-edge or kubuntu-new ppa that people could opt into
<santa_> acheronUK: well, that should be the backports
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #23: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/23/
<santa_> that's the purpose of backports, getting newer version than the official archive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #135: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/135/
<santa_> * versions
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #30: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/30/
<acheronUK> santa_: yes, but maybe not pushing initial point releases
<acheronUK> especially when bugfix rollout is rapid at the start of a plasma version
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #35: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/35/
<santa_> well, I don't think that would be a wise strategy
<santa_> as I said if there's no eveidence that they are important issues we should release kde software as kde releases it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #130: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/130/
<santa_> also that would deny the ammunition for some unfair criticism out there ;)
<acheronUK> santa_: maybe. my default position is to err on the side of caution, but I take your point and am persuadable :)
<acheronUK> I do like the idea of the -edge or -new ppa though
<santa_> we already have backports-landing
<acheronUK> for stuff like peruse, latte-dock, systemdgenie, trojita etc which we know work ok, but are not in archive to 'backport' yet
<acheronUK> + some others
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #48: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/48/
<santa_> well, we can put them in the backports ppa anyway
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #31: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/31/
<acheronUK> santa_: as we also suffer not being able to offer things like that which Neon/arch etc with full control of their package archive can offer in short order
<santa_> but we have full control of our ppa's
<santa_> right now our lack of permissions problem is limited to the official archive
<acheronUK> backporst feels wrong for those, but again I am persuadable to do things a bit different than has maybe been in the past
<santa_> and we are dealing with it reasonably well
<santa_> backports is ok for things which are not in the archive too
<acheronUK> santa_: I think so, but think past policy has not been that. 
<santa_> well, from a pedantic point of view, they aren't "backports"
<acheronUK> or not recently anyway
<santa_> I think we should focus on getting our stuff done, rather than being stuck in a pedatic theorical world ;)
<santa_> if that's not the policy, let's change the policy
<acheronUK> I would, but I'm just thinking of users expectations for what backports contains
<acheronUK> but no, we should not be afraid to change things
<santa_> backports ~ newer software than the regular release
<acheronUK> indeed, just trying to think things through, instead of just cramming everything new in there
<acheronUK> not that that is wrong :P
<acheronUK> personally I would do 'all new and shiny' --> backports
<acheronUK> santa_: anyway, gotta go for now. back in a few hrs likely
<santa_> ack, have a nice day
<acheronUK> santa_: before I go, FYI: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380356
<ubottu> KDE bug 380356 in discover "snap backend - library name and location too generic (usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libSnapClient.so)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<acheronUK> as request by APW on release team
<acheronUK> either need KDE to patch that, or us do one
 * acheronUK grumbles
<acheronUK> right going.....
<santa_> thanks for pointing that out
<acheronUK> santa_: oh, and I disabled a test in kscreelocker and kwin that failed on ubuntu infra, but passed in LXC
<acheronUK> must make a not of those somewhere
<acheronUK> disabled for now, but want to look at why and if they can be re-enabled with 5.10.1 .2 etc
<acheronUK> I am REALLY going now!
<acheronUK> bye
<santa_> ok
<soee_> can someone with Plasma 5.10 reproduce and post a comment to confirm https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380386 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 380386 in Task Manager "Task manager items icons are aligned different when sound indicator is rendered" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #504: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/504/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #323: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #230: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjots build #109: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjots/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #29: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #331: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #475: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #194: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkomparediff2 build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkomparediff2/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #26: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_minuet build #26: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_minuet/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kruler build #14: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kruler/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #12: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #38: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kteatime build #21: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kteatime/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbruch build #20: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbruch/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #16: FIXED in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktorrent build #8: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktorrent/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #15: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #26: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #23: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #17: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #41: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #40: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_filelight build #15: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_filelight/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #8: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfilereplace build #32: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfilereplace/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeedu-data build #20: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeedu-data/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klickety build #21: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klickety/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_print-manager build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_print-manager/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #20: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcolorchooser build #15: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcolorchooser/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #174: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #16: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkexiv2 build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkexiv2/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #21: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khelpcenter build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khelpcenter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rocs build #16: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rocs/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcolorchooser build #20: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcolorchooser/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #14: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_smb4k build #14: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_smb4k/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #32: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #6: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #15: FIXED in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbounce build #11: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbounce/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_user-manager build #15: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_user-manager/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_svgpart build #20: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_svgpart/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #10: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #15: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcddb build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcddb/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kinfocenter build #15: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kinfocenter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bomber build #14: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bomber/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #14: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #17: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_svgpart build #21: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_svgpart/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_smb4k build #14: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_smb4k/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klettres build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klettres/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #34: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #20: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #16: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #15: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #16: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #16: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #23: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kremotecontrol build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kremotecontrol/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #10: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #175: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #33: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #34: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/40/
<mparillo> It looks as if all of Plasma 5.10 from the AA Archive has entirely replaced the PPA versions. dpkg -l | grep ppa1 returns nothing. Yesterday, there were two packages.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjots build #110: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjots/110/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @mparillo, yes, it's all landed :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> \o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> thanks for hitting up G+ with the good news too, I know you don't like it
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> G+ is not so bad. It's facebook I really hate and avoid at all costs
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> oh right
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> just poke mparillo
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I think they have access
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, you said that on -devel, so I guess you just 'poked' 😝
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> 😆
<mparillo> I do. I can do FB and Twitter (if not there already).
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've retweeted Rik's tweet under the Kubuntu account
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> could use a post on Facebook
<mparillo> I will do this morning, even though I already showered.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> damnn lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> https://minifree.org/product/libreboot-t400/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> darn thing looks like it's from the 90's
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> O_O
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> bit busy today... back later I hope
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/35/
 * mamarley kicks LP.
<mparillo> The Libreboot t400 looks just like a thinkpad.
<kfunk> "T400" suggests that :)
<mparillo> I wonder if they sought permission from Lenovo first?
<mamarley> I would guess they are probably just reselling used T400s with LibreBoot preinstalled.
<mparillo> I happily install Linux on refurbished T-Series laptops, but I do not see anywhere that they are refurbished.
<mparillo> Oh: The Libreboot T400 is a modified ThinkPad T400 containing reconditioned parts, with libreboot and GNU+Linux preinstalled.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/46/
<mparillo> But my last Refurb T410 was 150 USD, and their T400 starts at 248 Euro
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #443: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #470: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #452: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #431: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #479: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #492: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/492/
<crissi-> hm... how to enable vcs support on custom makefile project?
<clivejo> ok thats weird, my menus have gone in kmail and kate
<clivejo> hi Ovi One
<clivejo> !info qtvirtualkeyboard unstable
<ubottu> Package qtvirtualkeyboard does not exist in unstable
<ahoneybun> clivejo: acheronUK https://plus.google.com/+NitruxInside/posts/YMXqDbEsrnb
<LuckyTheTester2> Hello
<LuckyTheTester2> Is anyone on?
<LuckyTheTester2> Hello, This is Lucky if anyone can see this.
<LuckyTheTester2> Please Answer.
<LuckyTheTester2> Anyone?
<mamarley> Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<LuckyTheTester2> Oh Hey!
<LuckyTheTester2> Are there any Lubuntu Developer Builds Available?
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm Curious to know.
<LuckyTheTester2> I wish I could code my Own Ubuntu Distribution.
<LuckyTheTester2> Though it seems to Complicated
<ahoneybun> kinda in the wrong room
<ahoneybun> #lubuntu-devel
<LuckyTheTester2> Me
<LuckyTheTester2> Oh
<LuckyTheTester2> I thought I was in the right one
<mamarley> K and L are right next to each other in the QWERTY layout…
<ahoneybun> well The Flash Season 3 is on Netflix... goodbye for a few days lol
 * acheronUK checks #jubuntu-devel
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: have fun. was a good season
<blaze> Jubuntu = Ubuntu for “Jewish People”
<blaze> mkay
<santa_> wat
<santa_> ahoneybun: I can't reproduce that with our packaging, can you?
<ahoneybun> guesing wrong person
<santa_> ‎‎<ahoneybun>‎‎ clivejo: acheronUK https://plus.google.com/+NitruxInside/posts/YMXqDbEsrnb
<ahoneybun> oh that
<ahoneybun> idk not tried it
<santa_> I have just tested on zesty, let me check artful
<acheronUK> was broken yesterday, but kirigami new builds were lagging for latests changes as a ubuntu-dev was rebuilding 1/2 the archive in a ppa to test changes to pie settings
<acheronUK> santa_: same issue in Neon dev-unstable latest builds with systemsettings
<santa_> acheronUK: I can't reproduce it in artful either, can you please re-check after updating?
<santa_> I presume you are on artful with plasma 5.10 aren't you?
<acheronUK> santa_: that is an issue with using systemsettings and kirigami2 builds from unstable, not artful archive builds
<santa_> ah, ok then we are mostly safe for now
<acheronUK> yep
<santa_> let's hope the thing get's fixed at some point
<santa_> if it doesn't we can always dig into the matter
<acheronUK> I'm sure they will by plasma 5.11 release date
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/179/
<acheronUK> santa_: if Nitrux wat to use ours or Neons builds direct from git master branches, breakage like that every so often is to be expected
<santa_> ack, just wanted to make sure we are good with our stable packaging
<acheronUK> santa_: them saying that they had to revert to 5.9.5 to fix it, as 5.10 was broken, just shows they don't quite get what the versioning on the repos/branches they are trying to use means. which is a bit worrying for their users
<santa_> well, that's the world of freedom we live in, you may know how to handle freedom or not :)
<santa_> https://phabricator.kde.org/T6239
<acheronUK> ooooooh. probably can't test tonight, byut maybe in the morning in a VM
<acheronUK> *but
<acheronUK> DarinMiller maybe has a zesty setup? and valorie?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/61/
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey!
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm back
<ahoneybun> hey LuckyTheTester2
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @mparillo, It's enabled now
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I hope to move all that stuff to a more public place once the thing is more complete
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #25: FIXED in 3 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #36: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/36/
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, not having it there yesterday forced me to work out how to make those iron-hand graphs that scrape the excuses data locally, so not all bad :P
<santa_> well, it's not difficult to use
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey
<santa_> LuckyTheTester2: hey
<LuckyTheTester2> Well
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm getting Kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #384: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/384/
<LuckyTheTester2> I think I'm making the Switch
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @santa_, no, not once you sort the config
<LuckyTheTester2> ???
<santa_> yeah, ti's not documented yet and kind of unstable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #440: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/440/
<LuckyTheTester2> Bye
<santa_> ?
<santa_> whatever
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> okaaaaaaaaaaaaay
<clivejo> Lucky us
<santa_> acheronUK: and since the iron hand op is going to take some time I guess I could put a conf file like the one for the status pages s you could alter the thing on gpul's server
<santa_> I could also move the thing to weegie, but I'm not sure if the server could handle well the workload
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> whatever you think is best. was only yesterady that I missed it, and as you say was not too hard to work out
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it's very useful though :)
<valorie> awesome, will test Right Now
<valorie> too hot to work in the sun anymore
<valorie> 258 upgraded, 9 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<valorie> \o/
 * clivejo kicks LP
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> anyone tested plasma 5.9.5 updates in zesty-proposed?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> for the SRU
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> unless we  validate those, they will get rejected in the end
<valorie> bummer, should have done that first
<valorie> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I keep forgeting, but release team asked me last week as the bug had not been touched in 7 days
<valorie> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, Quintasan, lordievader, mamarley, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<valorie> um
<valorie> that needs you on there
<valorie> and not quintasan
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1687444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687444 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu Zesty) "Zesty SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.9.5" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<valorie> acheronUK: https://twitter.com/valoriez/status/870045388094361600
<acheronUK> valorie: looking....
<acheronUK> thanks
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: slideshow fixed?
<ahoneybun> i've not looked at it very hard today
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: ok. to late for me to test today also. was just curious
<ahoneybun> weird debuild -s did not give any errors 
<ahoneybun> other then some sign stuff
<mparillo> santa_: When you write enabled, is it the Iron Hand reports, or https://phabricator.kde.org/T6239
<ahoneybun> acheronUK: is that what you did, run debuild?
<mparillo> I am guessing you mean this: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.10.0_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: no, full build in pbuilder
<ahoneybun> mm damn
<ahoneybun> then maybe it's not fully building then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #62: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/62/
<ahoneybun> acheronUK: tbh I'm losing steam on this as the html is not listening to the css
<santa_> ‎<‎mparillo‎>‎ I am guessing you mean this: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.10.0_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: maybe we should revert to the old version for the time being then? and fix this properly for the alpha or beta?
<mparillo> Yes, thank you. I see two grey ovals.
<ahoneybun> acheronUK: well not sure
<santa_> mparillo: yes, I meant that link, the grey packages are because they are new and not in the packageset yet
<santa_> acheronUK: btw I hope to finish apps tomorrow
<santa_> today I will try to get plasma 5.8.7 for xenial so people can test it
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: was not too happy with the one now on the isos the other day
<ahoneybun> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/47/
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: I test that again tomorrow
<mparillo> But I thought the -ppa1 packages were all superceded by -ubuntu1 packages (at least in my VM).
<acheronUK> mparillo: maybe you did not have the new 'kde-config-plymouth' and 'xdg-desktop-portal-kde' installed in your VM to start with?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #882: SUCCESS in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/882/
<mparillo> Yes, apt-cache policy plymouth-kcm or xdg-desktop-portal-kde returns N: Unable to locate package
<mparillo> Does that mean we need a MOTU?
<santa_> yep :|
<mparillo> TY. Adding Backports-landing to Zesty
<mparillo> 131 Updates Selected
 * acheronUK would like to be MOTU
<clivejo> apply :P
<acheronUK> but god knows when I can find the time to put in the work for that!
<valorie> plasma 10.0 seems awesome
 * valorie goes back outside
<acheronUK> valorie: :)
<acheronUK> clivejo: plus I think Simon would murder me if I got MOTU before him ;)
<clivejo> well for you it is the next logical step
 * acheronUK plans to take over the world
<clivejo> world then universe?
<genii> Start with the tri-state area
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #492: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/492/
<genii> I think i might watch too much Phineas and Ferb :(
<mparillo> Plasma 5.10 Backports-Landing for 17.04 looks good. I updated https://phabricator.kde.org/T6239
<acheronUK> genii: I watched too much Pinky & the Brain
<mparillo> I did manage to crash discover, but I seem to have that talent. Unfortunately, I have trouble reproducing it reliably.
<acheronUK> mparillo: thank you :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/37/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/26/
<santa_> https://phabricator.kde.org/T6240
<santa_> and that's it for today
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/29/
<santa_> going to have a beer if possibru, it was a very long day
<acheronUK> santa_: thank you
<acheronUK> enjoy the beer
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 👌
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I'm pretty sure the bar in question is going to be 'full' of taxi drivers and weird people
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #180: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #268: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #493: STILL FAILING in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #505: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #224: FAILURE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klines build #12: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klines/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #154: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwayland-integration build #62: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwayland-integration/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #37: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmplot build #23: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmplot/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #46: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #45: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #105: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfloppy build #27: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfloppy/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #15: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #33: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #46: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-pa build #22: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-pa/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kinfocenter build #17: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kinfocenter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qtcurve build #69: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qtcurve/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #192: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #62: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #85: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #183: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_print-manager build #23: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_print-manager/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #190: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamoso build #84: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamoso/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #59: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_killbots build #50: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_killbots/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #306: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kig build #126: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kig/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #55: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreport build #28: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #161: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #9: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #50: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #423: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #157: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #133: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #150: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #167: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #32: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #224: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #157: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #286: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #441: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #47: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #131: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #353: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #132: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #197: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #60: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #39: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #345: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #225: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #22: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #20: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #37: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #126: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #164: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkmahjongg build #32: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkmahjongg/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap2 build #70: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap2/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #206: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #29: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #159: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #134: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #400: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #117: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #168: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #88: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #186: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konsole build #55: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konsole/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfloppy build #100: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfloppy/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #361: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #153: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #161: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #94: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap2 build #68: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap2/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland-integration build #47: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland-integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksysguard build #39: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksysguard/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #408: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #151: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #425: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #225: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klines build #13: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klines/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #155: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #106: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwayland-integration build #63: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwayland-integration/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #38: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #36: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #16: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #47: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #46: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #34: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfloppy build #28: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfloppy/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmplot build #24: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmplot/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qtcurve build #70: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qtcurve/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #63: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #168: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #86: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #151: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #184: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kinfocenter build #18: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kinfocenter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #191: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #307: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #51: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #162: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #33: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #193: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_print-manager build #24: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_print-manager/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #60: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #354: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #48: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #47: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #226: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_killbots build #51: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_killbots/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #165: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkmahjongg build #33: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkmahjongg/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #158: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kig build #127: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kig/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #207: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #424: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #132: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #160: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #134: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #287: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #442: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #10: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #21: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #40: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #135: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #23: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap2 build #71: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap2/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #401: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #133: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #346: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-pa build #23: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-pa/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #61: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #158: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamoso build #85: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamoso/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #30: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreport build #29: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #38: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #198: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #56: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #225: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #191: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #421: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #132: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #127: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksysguard build #40: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksysguard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #426: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konsole build #56: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konsole/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap2 build #69: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap2/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #169: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfloppy build #101: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfloppy/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #195: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #89: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #95: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #162: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #162: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #154: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #187: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #362: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #118: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #18: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland-integration build #48: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland-integration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #409: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #152: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #37: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #429: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #192: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #34: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #19: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #133: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #430: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #422: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #163: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-contacts/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #32: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #33: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #30: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #31: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/48/
<santa_> acheronUK: https://cgit.kde.org/discover.git/commit/?h=Plasma/5.10&id=d3975092b9ea9aab00bf194bcf0820bbff5050a8
<acheronUK> santa_: thx. yep, I saw. also chatted to Aleix Pol and he advised not to ship the snap backend for now, until the snap store make some long time requested changes, as it doesn't work properly ATM
<acheronUK> so I disabled and uploaded a ubuntu2
<acheronUK> and did one for backports as well
<santa_> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/122/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/38/
<clivejo> anyone got a touchscreen, artful and plasma 5.10?
<ahoneybun> I could get one
<mparillo> Plasma 5.8.7 upgrade was successful on 16.04: https://phabricator.kde.org/T6240 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkmahjongg build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkmahjongg/34/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie I can try
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #39: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #31: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #493: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #453: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #480: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #471: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1556: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1556: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1556: SUCCESS in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1556: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #332: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #35: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #176: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #164: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #226: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #32: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/32/
<acheronUK> santa_: FYI https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380435
<ubottu> KDE bug 380435 in general "Latest kirigami 2 from master breaks discover & new systemsettings sidebar view in Qt 5.7.1" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> clivejo: I have a touchscreen on the travel lappy but I like having it on the LTS for testing purposes
<clivejo> no prob
<clivejo> Rik has tested it
<clivejo> and made me go green
<valorie> oooo, a green Clive!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> green?
<clivejo> with evy
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, so am I!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> mine is a s***y toshiba with a dodgy hinge
<clivejo> mine is toshiba too
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey
<clivejo> hello
<clivejo> Vorap: ping
<valorie> btw, everything is cool so far in Plasma 10.0 but Discover
<valorie> settings and Installed seem to do nothing
<valorie> oh, my son is here early
<valorie> off I go
<genii> Was there some problem with the German language translation of Okular?  User in #kubuntu says all his other apps are correctly in German but Okular is in English
<clivejo> what version?
<genii> 0.24.2
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Onyx Pro, any questions?
<LuckyTheTester2> hey
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey!
<LuckyTheTester2> tsimonq2!
<LuckyTheTester2> Good to see you!
<LuckyTheTester2> are you there?
<clivejo> LuckyTheTester2: are you in the wrong channel?
<clivejo> LuckyTheTester2: try #lubuntu-devel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #883: SUCCESS in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/883/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #231: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #167: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/167/
<LuckyTheTester2> Bye
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #131: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #226: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #130: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #122: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #175: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #222: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #66: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #145: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #115: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #47: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #107: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #166: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #159: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #22: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #136: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-pa build #24: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-pa/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #136: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #169: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #427: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #152: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #200: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #154: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gwenview build #35: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gwenview/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #443: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #53: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #283: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #262: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcharselect build #337: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcharselect/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #302: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #261: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #225: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #135: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #337: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfloppy build #81: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfloppy/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kig build #321: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kig/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #147: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #312: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #375: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #173: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #351: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #423: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #430: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #360: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #318: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #317: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #364: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rocs build #319: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rocs/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #343: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #401: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #398: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #236: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings build #399: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #391: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #214: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #506: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbruch build #421: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbruch/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #397: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klettres build #195: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klettres/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #177: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #220: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #196: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #307: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #210: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #32: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #30: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #25: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #30: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #30: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #24: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #32: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #49: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #24: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #50: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_print-manager build #32: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_print-manager/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #32: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksysguard build #46: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksysguard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfourinline build #20: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfourinline/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_milou build #46: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_milou/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #21: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #15: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/15/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #64: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #27: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #193: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #33: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #232: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #168: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #227: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #223: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #176: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #116: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #22: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #123: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #61: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qtcurve build #71: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qtcurve/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kig build #128: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kig/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #87: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #201: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #155: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #131: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #67: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #132: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #19: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #32: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #31: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #146: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #226: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #137: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #28: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #338: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfloppy build #82: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfloppy/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #376: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #263: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #284: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #262: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kig build #322: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kig/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #324: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #313: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #319: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #431: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #148: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #136: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #507: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #365: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcharselect build #338: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcharselect/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #424: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #392: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #444: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #344: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #402: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #215: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rocs build #320: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rocs/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #303: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #318: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbruch build #422: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbruch/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #361: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #399: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #398: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #352: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings build #400: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #237: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #96: FAILURE in 2 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #22: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #31: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #28: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #54: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #25: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #50: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_print-manager build #33: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_print-manager/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #16: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #33: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #26: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #33: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfourinline build #21: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfourinline/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #34: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #31: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #197: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksysguard build #47: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksysguard/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #178: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #25: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #174: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klettres build #196: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klettres/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #51: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #221: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #31: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-mycroft/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #308: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_milou build #47: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_milou/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #97: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #288: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #33: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #323: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #145: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #324: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #146: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #47: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #48: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #347: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #34: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #35: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #400: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #430: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #454: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #358: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #432: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #481: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #472: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #494: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #255: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #256: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #24: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #197: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #25: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #198: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #252: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #253: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #325: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #36: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #147: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #50: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #30: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #51: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #257: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #74: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #254: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #258: STILL FAILING in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #255: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #75: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1557: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1557/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1557: SUCCESS in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1557/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1557: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1557/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1557: SUCCESS in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1557/
<BluesKaj> Greetings all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/33/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/S0wWD9pt/Screenshot_20170602_074640.png
<yofel> better... I believe. Is it possible to align the title and the text? The left margins are a bit different, and having the text shifted to the left compared to the title feels strange
<yofel> I like the design though
<ahoneybun> the text is to the left like the title
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 792x580) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/tyEM4FId/file_2708.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> like that yofel?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/222/
<yofel> yes that, feels more natural to a normal listing layout and more in line with the centered icons
<clivejo> how come the Firefox icon is generic?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> there is no breeze icon anymoe
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *anymore clivejo
<yofel> are we prohibited from using the real one?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well it would not fit in with the other breeze icons
<yofel> hm :/
<clivejo> :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea notice that we don't have one
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> vivaldi has an icon
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/S3iwpI46/Screenshot_20170602_074804.png
<clivejo> why don't you show the kickoff menu open?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it's hard to scale and keep it readable
<yofel> about that, if the picture is only about kickoff, showing it open is a good idea. If not, maybe add a small triangle at the left edge pointing towards kickoff, just to be clear
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea I was thinking about that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> tbh all of my lanuchers other then the Full screen one kinda don't work without a logout login
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/45/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, so much blank space!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, no contrast between the panel and the slide background. make hard to what you are trying to show people
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> any I wonder if we need a slide on kicker? it's not exacty unique? windows, and other desktops have very similar
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I know about the issues still working on those
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. sorry :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nah your right
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Maybe we don't need that slide
<mparillo> On this (https://irc-attachments.kde.org/tyEM4FId/file_2708.jpg) strictly speaking Discover is more like a software center than a Package Manager, right? 
<acheronUK> mparillo: it's trying to be both, and not doing either very well.
<acheronUK> though ye, calling it a 'package manager' is a bit misleading if you think of the usage of that term until now. suggests it is just for native .deb .rpm etc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #259: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #282: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/282/
 * acheronUK head off for a Fri pm beer or 3
<acheronUK> may be back later :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #256: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #260: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #257: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #52: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #53: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/53/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @mparillo, Yeah I know fixed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1558: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1558/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1558: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1558/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1558: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1558/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1558: SUCCESS in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1558/
<IrcsomeBot> * ahoneybun talks to VDG about our default apps
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Also a package issue with cartana
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *cantata
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> kill telepathy and amarok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sorry valorie :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> XD they said both of those
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I did love amarok once
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk they said that cantata needs mpd as a dep to work right
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So package issue
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> may look at it. always seemed to pull in to much non-kde or daemons, but van have another look sometime
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks, if I did the change would you sponsor or something?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> would have to be 'something' if not already in the archive
<yofel> bumping the suggest for mpd for cantata to recommends is ok if mpd does not auto-start (which it seems to do after a quick look at the service file). Otherwise you're back at deamons that run by default that you don't need
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> urgh. that sounds like what I did not like
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well that was the complain about the package
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That mpd should be a dep as it need it to run right
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> can't be our default then. that is just not acceptable
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> What cantata @acheronuk ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #35: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #11: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #15: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #31: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #79: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #232: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/232/
<clivejo> !info telepathy
<ubottu> Package telepathy does not exist in artful
<clivejo> !info telepathy-qt
<ubottu> Package telepathy-qt does not exist in artful
<clivejo> !info libtelepathy-qt5-dev
<ubottu> libtelepathy-qt5-dev (source: telepathy-qt): Qt 5 Telepathy library (headers and static library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 683 kB, installed size 7135 kB
<valorie> don't be sorry! we should provide the best experience for our users, and Amarok hasn't kept up
<valorie> it the team turns it around, we can re-evaluate
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #36: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #12: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #16: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/16/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 792x580) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/9P6OLoPJ/file_2710.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> current access page
<clivejo> valorie: do you know who works on telepathy?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> at the current state I'm tied for Elisa or Babe-Qt as the default music player
<valorie> nobody works on it right now, that I know of
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/di0vtyDh/file_2711.png
<valorie> ahoneybun: have you tried cantata?
<valorie> not KDE software though
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> no
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea I know
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm being told we should drop Dragon Player for VLC
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> since Neon did it
<valorie> nice slide
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> and Dragon is too simple and unmaintained to
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> I think I agree
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/eqs605iB/Screenshot_20170602_075755.png
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie
<valorie> I like that accessibility slide
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk
<valorie> except I want the text and title to line up
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ah I didn't change that
<valorie> oh dear, Discover is NOT a package manager
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> done
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0RyYrdAo/Screenshot_20170602_153623.png
<valorie> Muon is a package manager
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> and I fixed that
<valorie> YES
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I already fixed it...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> just used an old screenshot
<valorie> what is this? https://irc-attachments.kde.org/di0vtyDh/file_2711.png
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Elisa
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not an official KDE project
<valorie> not seeing the point of all those icons, all identical
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> but did use the VDG design for a music player
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well if the album cover does not get loaded I guess
<valorie> ah
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Babe-Qt loads the
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *them
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/sspb2xVx/Screenshot_20170602_153859.png
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that's how babe looks
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> right now the slideshow only has 5 slides active
<valorie> we don't have either of those packaged, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not in the archive
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> both are on the KCI for artful
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've been testing them
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so there are debs up
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #80: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #32: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #233: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/233/
<valorie> still haven't flipped to artful
<valorie> feeling slow!
<clivejo> hence my request for a letter be sent to the release team
<clivejo> we have a number of packages for apps uploaded by Rohan and sitting in the NEW queue
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not sure who to email, and need a list
<clivejo> if we can't even get the most basic apps in, what chance do we have of any others
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> again don't know what ones your talking about
<clivejo> ahoneybun: ask or look on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+queue?queue_state=0
<clivejo> 10 at the bottom are all ours
<clivejo> been sitting there a month now
<clivejo> and the annoying thing is, these arent brand new pacakges, they are splits
<valorie> has anybody poked 'em in IRC?
<clivejo> Rik got Andy to accept a couple
<valorie> hmmm, on plasma 10.0, discover seems not to work. Updater says I have an update; click on that, up comes discover, click on the update, and nothing happens but the bar changes color
<valorie> the top bits seem to work - applications, etc.
<valorie> the bottom have is just unresponsive
<clivejo> I think Rik said kirigami is messed up
<valorie> heh, looks like that is what needs updating
<valorie> qml-module-org-kde-kirigami2
<valorie> and now it works, yay!
<santa_> yes
<santa_> I had the same problem so I backported the thing too
<valorie> excellent!
<valorie> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> forgot about kirigami. thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the other breakage of kirigami was in unstable git, so not this
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> which, @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, should be fixed in KCI artful builds now
<ahoneybun> https://plus.google.com/+NitruxInside/posts/3f3Ghekz95m
<ahoneybun> yofel: did you get a chance to move the docs around a bit?
<ahoneybun> I like how Xubuntu does it: https://docs.xubuntu.org/1604/ and 1704
<ahoneybun> which you did suggest as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #67: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #25: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/35/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #30: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #258: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #261: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #48: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #31: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #54: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1559: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1559/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1559: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1559/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1559: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1559/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1559: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1559/
<acheronuk> mamarley: do aurorae window decorations work for you on plasma 5.10?
<acheronuk> on Nvidia
<mamarley> acheronuk: I'm not sure what you mean.  I only see Breeze and Plastik themes installed and a search in Synaptic reveals a GTK theme called "gtk2-engine-aurora", but that's all.
<acheronuk> mamarley: one you can download if you click "get new decorations" button
<acheronuk> like arc theme
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<BluesKaj> hi santa_
<santa_> hey
<santa_> acheronuk: hi, are you around?
<acheronuk> santa_: for a bit
<santa_> acheronuk: well, I just wanted to tell you, that now the applications 17.04.1 are - hopefully - ready in git. however I'm going to do a complete rebuild of staging just to make sure the abi manager rollbacks are effective
<santa_> so if you want to work with a motu to get new packages sorted out, now you can go ahead both for plasma and apps
<acheronuk> kolorpaint failed yesteray with missing files I noticed
<santa_> hmm
<santa_> in the kci you mean?
<santa_> oh, I see, let me dig into that then
<acheronuk> santa_: and kstars had it's build dep on libindi bumped to 1.3.1, so that fails as well
<santa_> yeah, well, and we have ark needing a new libzip
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, but for Kstars I think clive tried to make it an optional build dep, but that is failing on kubuntu_archive branch so dep-waiting
<santa_> in any case we just have to update libindi sooner or later
<acheronuk> santa_: https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/staging1/+sourcepub/7861958/+listing-archive-extra
<acheronuk> was looking at it, but not sure what to do about the missing symbols TBH
<santa_> aha
<acheronuk> and a whole library had to go byebye
<santa_> ?
<acheronuk> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/322326060/libindi_1.4.1-0ubuntu1~ppa2_1.4.1-0ubuntu1~ppa3.diff.gz
<acheronuk> libindi1 lib no longer built
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> neon did a build and removed the same lib, so not just my build
<acheronuk> anyway............. we can look further at it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #234: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #81: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/81/
<santa_> acheronuk: fyi there's also a new KA with a few bugfixes
<santa_> it's worth mentioning that now - probably - you won't need to use '-f' with kubuntu-retry-builds
<santa_> and that would be a cool thing
<acheronuk> santa_: thanks :) you using 5.10 still?
<santa_> plasma 5.10? yes
<santa_> I have installed it from backports-landing for zesty
<acheronuk> santa_: do the aurorae themes work for you?
<santa_> how do I install that?
<acheronuk> from "get new decorations" in the windows decorations KCM
<acheronuk> e.g. like: http://i.imgur.com/Xq0qZi3.png
<acheronuk> they don't for me, but seem to in the live iso with same plasma version
<acheronuk> so just want someone esle to confirm they are ok
<acheronuk> then I know I've busted something on this install somewhere :/
<acheronuk> or kwin hates my Nvidia card
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #33: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/33/
<santa_> acheronuk: karc works here, apparently
<acheronuk> santa_: right. I've broken something here then. :)
<acheronuk> oddly, I hoped I had
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #38: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #18: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #14: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #235: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #82: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #34: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #39: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #83: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #236: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1560: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1560/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1560: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1560/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1560: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1560/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1560: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1560/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #16: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #40: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #36: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #237: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #84: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/84/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Wait it's in zesty landing?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #20: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/20/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, 5.10? yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> right just saw that I have it on 17.04 in the VM
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 5.10.1 is out on Tuesday
<mparillo> Maybe I should G+ about it now then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #494: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #233: STILL FAILING in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #68: STILL FAILING in 2 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #495: STILL FAILING in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #234: STILL FAILING in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #235: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #70: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #496: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/30/
<ahoneybun> current setup for the slideshow: http://imgur.com/a/adFhN
<ahoneybun> slides that good to go on layout I think
<ahoneybun> text would need to be worked on
<valorie> on the Getting Help with Kubuntu slide, why are the paras bullet points?
<valorie> that knocks the text out of alignment
<valorie> same question with getting involved
<valorie> ahoneybun: looks like you've removed some slides?
<ahoneybun> right yea just left it like that from before
<valorie> well, taht's my only quibble
<ahoneybun> valorie: yea I have a few disabled atm 
<ahoneybun> I agree with acheronuk that most people won't see all of those with new hard drives and such
<valorie> I can see some changes I would make in the text, but I know you don't want that yet
<valorie> sure, some people won't look at all
<acheronuk> can maybe add a couple more as long and the ones and support and contributing are in that part most people will see
<acheronuk> just 10-12 slides was OTT
<valorie> right, get the most important done
<valorie> we can always add more if necessary or wanted
<ahoneybun> fixed
<valorie> \o/
<acheronuk> I would like to make the buttons to advance and go back in the sideshow better. more obvious
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: OTT?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: not sure about those
<acheronuk> that way people can skim forward if they want
<ahoneybun> they work so I'm more happy about that
<acheronuk> they work, but look a bit rubbish and not too obvious what they are
<acheronuk> I had a play with them the other day. I'll think about that. concentrate on the slides
<valorie> those little gray things are buttons?
<valorie> I wondered what they were!
<acheronuk> excactly!
<ahoneybun> xD
<valorie> for starters, that's a bad placement for forward and back
<ahoneybun> valorie: acheronuk : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24763534/
<ahoneybun> current order
<ahoneybun> the ones without numbers are WIP
<ahoneybun> I'm wondering since we have the Tour on our website that maybe half would go
<valorie> huh, it's raining
<valorie> can't mow the lawn now even if I wanted to! \o/
<acheronuk> or some could be merged to be more concise? office and PIM?
<acheronuk> but yes, this is just a few highlights to look at while installing, not a feature tour
<ahoneybun> yeaa
<ahoneybun> I've said this before but I like the minimal of Xubuntu's
<mparillo> On the second slideshow slide, I understand the text needs to fit nicely but it seems that it would be more natural to write, Kubuntu comes with most of the applications that you need on a daily basis.
<ahoneybun> fixed
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380440
<ubottu> KDE bug 380440 in general "[since Plasma 5.10.0] "Switch desktop on edge" when moving windows not working" [Normal,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> santa_: smoothly upgraded to 17.04.1 apps
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: can I remove that sddm ppa?
<ahoneybun> !info sddm
<ubottu> sddm (source: sddm): modern display manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.0-4ubuntu1 (artful), package size 561 kB, installed size 1604 kB
<ahoneybun> yea
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yep, was uplaoded to artful
<ahoneybun> took out staging too
<ahoneybun> well plasma one
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #259: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #55: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #262: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #56: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #260: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #263: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/263/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #38: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #39: FIXED in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #32: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #33: FIXED in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/18/
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> <acheronuk> santa_: smoothly upgraded to 17.04.1 apps
<santa_> good to know
<santa_> I'm going to proceed with the complete rebuild though
<santa_> just in case any abi manager rollback isn't effective yet
<santa_> kolourpaint is fixed by the way
<acheronuk> santa_: yep. I think I a similar rebuild before 16.12 was uplaoded
<santa_> so we just have as remaining issue the kstars case, the ark case, autopkgtrollings and maybe some other small issues here and there
<acheronuk> santa_: kstars has been waiting for new libindi for some time, and builds without it, so I lowered back the dep on that for now until we get a new libindi
<acheronuk> as far as I can see the new libzip for ark is also not essential.
<santa_> it makes an autotest fail probably
<santa_> meaning, it maight bring issues at runtime too
<santa_> so better to get it fixed
<santa_> hopefully I will have some time today to dig into it
<acheronuk> which? zip or libindi?
<santa_> zip
<santa_> acheronuk: regarding plasma, if possible I would like to move 5.10 and 5.8.7 to the regular backports ppa
<acheronuk> santa_: I can open and create .zip files in ark just fine without it. it's an optional preferred newer lib for ark to use, but still works just fine for me without
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> so obviously we want it yes, but but not 100% essential
<acheronuk> will just have to see how easy it id to get that new libzip in soon
<acheronuk> santa_: 5.8.7 seems fine?
<santa_> seems so
<santa_> and it's just a point release
<santa_> we just had that issue you pointed out, and which kde devels pointed out, but it's fixed with that .1 tarball
<acheronuk> on 5.10.0 I get a couple of bugs which are annoying, but non critical
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380440
<ubottu> KDE bug 380440 in general "[since Plasma 5.10.0] "Switch desktop on edge" when moving windows not working" [Normal,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380524
<ubottu> KDE bug 380524 in activities "Downloaded window decoration are broken with Nvidia drivers" [Normal,Confirmed]
<santa_> well, hopefully they will be fixed in later point releases
<acheronuk> santa_: so I'm more or less ok with that
<acheronuk> clivejo: ??? ^
<acheronuk> 5.10.1 is Tuesday, so they'll have to hurry to get fixes in that
<acheronuk> but we can always patch and test fixes before or after anyway
<acheronuk> santa_: I would like to copy 5.9.5 into updates ppa before 5.10 goes into backports, as at the moment there is no verification done on the zesty SRU
<santa_> acheronuk: go ahead then
<acheronuk> copied, but will take ages to publish and the LP publisher gets 'maintenance' on Sunday am apparently
<acheronuk> santa_: I may draft a website post about 5.10 later. but not sure how much time I have today
<santa_> ok, thank you for everything :)
<santa_> acheronuk: oh, and there's also fw 5.35, I will do an initial staging for artful soon
<acheronuk> santa_: yep, I had seen that. was letting people from other distros find the bugs, and then maybe tarball spins as a result :P
<acheronuk> but please do go ahead when you feel it's fine or good enough
<santa_> sure, in the previous release we also got an autotest fixed
<acheronuk> good point
<acheronuk> santa_: may already be a bug in kdeclarative 5.35, causing plasma/folder view crash https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380806
<ubottu> KDE bug 380806 in general "crash in folder view mode" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1561: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1561/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1561: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1561/
<acheronuk> or at least, 5.35 is the current candidate for blame there in #plasma discussion
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1561: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1561/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1561: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1561/
<santa_> acheronuk: thanks for the info
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #455: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #111: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #456: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #457: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1562: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1562/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1562: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1562/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1562: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1562/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1562: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1562/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #113: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #458: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #42: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/42/
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380491
<ubottu> KDE bug 380491 in greeter "kscreenlocker_greet incorrect behaviour after pressing enter key with empty password" [Critical,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> I get that on 5.10 ^^^
<clivejo> acheronuk: how do I test that nvidia thing you asked about yesterday?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/Xq0qZi3.png
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380524
<ubottu> KDE bug 380524 in aurorae "Downloaded window decoration are broken with Nvidia drivers" [Normal,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> confirmed by some others there ^^^, so not just me at least
<acheronuk> also https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380526
<ubottu> KDE bug 380526 in general "Media playback buttons no longer work after locking and unlocking the screen (Regression in 5.10)" [Major,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #15: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #180: FAILURE in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #70: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #52: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #385: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #46: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/46/
<acheronuk> santa_: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/322505256/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.khtml_5.35.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> already fixed here: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/khtml/commit/?id=8ee17d39aa9277e269b967a3f847dede7c04d00b
<acheronuk> just needs merging
<acheronuk> santa_: were a few of those and fixed for 5.35 in kubuntu_unstable, but can't recall quite how many ATM
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #71: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #386: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #181: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #26: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #23: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #884: SUCCESS in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/884/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #177: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #37: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #71: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #228: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #224: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #212: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #117: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #147: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #138: STILL FAILING in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #156: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/39/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #15: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #10: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/10/
<IrcsomeBot> Erich Eickmeyer was added by: Erich Eickmeyer
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #109: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #432: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #155: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #17: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #187: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2261: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2261: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2261: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2261/
<acheronuk> Riddell: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/
<acheronuk> missing autostart desktop file
<BluesKaj> HI folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2262: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2262: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2262: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2262/
<femme> Feedback welcome: https://phabricator.kde.org/T8888
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk FYI KA 2.2 beta 2 in the testing PPA. I still have one last touch for the merging script and I think that might "close" the 2.2 branch
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, nice :)
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-29
<IrcsomeBot> <gsilvapt> In spanish please!! https://9gag.com/gag/a9pmX70?ref=android
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2263: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2263: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2263: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2263/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> <wind39> Hi :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_distro-release-notifier/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #203: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: proper repo for distro-release-notifie now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/203/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/203/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #123: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #123: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #123: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2264: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2264: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2264: SUCCESS in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #3: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_distro-release-notifier/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #3: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #5: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_distro-release-notifier/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #6: ABORTED in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_distro-release-notifier/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2265: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2265: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2265: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2265/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Erich Eickmeyer, welcome (belatedly)
<ErichEickmeyer> acheronuk: Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Comic is open right?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, not funny!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> cosmic is open
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> though as usual, several entangled transitions already
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Funny?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> 'comic' :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> comic rik
<valorie> I found that so not funny, if you are referring to the 9gag link
<valorie> what a crazy country I live in
<acheronuk> valorie: not clue what that even is!
<acheronuk> *no
<ngraham[m]> yeah I don't get it either. Whatever it is, it's super off-topic anyway
<valorie> yes
<acheronuk> someone must have removed that from TG. I never even saw it. not missing anything
<acheronuk> I was just replying to Aaron's typo of 'comic'
<tsimonq2> I didn't know I had control of your keyboard. :P
<tsimonq2> (correcting typos...)
 * tsimonq2 runs
<valorie> lol
<acheronuk> ha
<tsimonq2> valorie, ngraham[m]: It was very much a mistake, and was deleted on Telegram almost immediately after being posted.
<valorie> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #20: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #93: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1107: SUCCESS in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/18/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #19: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #155: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #15: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #134: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #15: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #544: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #135: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #545: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/545/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #136: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2266: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2266: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2266: SUCCESS in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2266/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pereiraalex[m]> hi
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: do you know about this problem : in kubuntu ci -> plasmashell: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/org/kde/plasma/activityswitcher/libactivityswitcherextensionplugin.so: undefined symbol: _ZN11KActivities15Activitie
<pereiraalex[m]> sModelC1E7QVectorINS_4Info5StateEEP7QObject
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: yes, I was just writing an email to kde-devel to report the ABI break
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: ABI break reverted by KDE devs, and I've prodded a rebuild of that affected kactivities package in the CI.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #7: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2267: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2267: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2267: SUCCESS in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2267/
<genii> Is 5.46 in staging-frameworks at testing stage yet?
<acheronuk> genii: testing for what? its already in cosmic. if you mean for backports, I was waiting to see if we maybe did a merge with debian rebuild for 5.46. if we did, it would be silly to ship the same thing in backports twice 
<genii> I would assume backports, yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/17/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #18: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #145: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #156: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/20/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk, Please don't do this ("I'm not doing X because I'm waiting for Y"). Since a couple of years ago Kubuntu has a problem and it's that KDE is releasing software and we are not delivering. It seems to me that people here have a very distorted idea of reality and tend to blame the people "complaining" that we are not delivering instad of focus on fixing the delivery problems. The merge script would be ready for 5.47 but in
<IrcsomeBot1> any case that's absolutely not an excuse to block users from using new versions "just because".
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Regarding the merge script I think I won't have time this week to finish the last feature, but don't worry, we will get it before 5.47 is officially released. But that's not a reason to not backport 5.46 to cosmic, if you can't do it, I can.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, ok. it is built. just need to check that nothing needs a rebuild for later changes
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Allright, I'm preparing my VM's to test (yes I have time to do that :P), thanks for the good work your are doing.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #395: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/395/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2268: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2268: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2268: SUCCESS in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2269: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2269: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2269: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2269/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> heyo BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It's almost friday!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #456: FAILURE in 4.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #457: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #78: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #254: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #431: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1109: SUCCESS in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/20/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #146: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #10: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #14: FAILURE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #19: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #112: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #157: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #148: FAILURE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #23: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #153: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #267: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #268: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #172: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #301: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #20: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #147: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #113: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #22: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #149: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #15: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #158: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #19: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #121: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #20: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #159: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/159/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #122: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #21: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2270: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2270: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2270: SUCCESS in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #396: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #143: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #44: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #45: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #144: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2271: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2271: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2271: SUCCESS in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #74: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #159: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mbox-importer build #444: FAILURE in 4.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mbox-importer/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mbox-importer build #445: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mbox-importer/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #75: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #160: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #85: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #86: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #21: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #117: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #118: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #9: FAILURE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #10: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #11: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #12: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #119: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/119/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #181: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #37: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #315: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2272: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2272: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2272: SUCCESS in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #11: FAILURE in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #228: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksmtp build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksmtp/22/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #181: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #361: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #153 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #474: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #325: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth build #62: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #380: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #153: ABORTED in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #557: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/557/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #482: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #506: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #455: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #134: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #474: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #256: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #439: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #548: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/548/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #183: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #171: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #130: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #441: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #157: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #509: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #73: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #12: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #66: FAILURE in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #87: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2273: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2273: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2273: SUCCESS in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2273/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: My internet connection is playing up a bit, so if I vanish for a while, that is likely why
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #154 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #154: ABORTED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #99: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #121: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #105: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #70: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #23: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #150: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #147: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #112: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #99: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #105: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #19: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #137: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #167: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #23: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #6: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #19: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #6: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #170: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #132: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #19: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #136: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #10: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #23: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #23: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #19: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #132: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #136: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #69: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #24: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #143: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #23: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #23: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #23: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #95: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #117: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt build #9: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #13: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #109: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #134: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #8: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #9: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #85: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #125: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #23: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #7: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #23: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #132: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #106: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #19: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #77: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #87: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #63: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #20: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #147: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #115: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #131: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #139: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #106: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #101: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #7: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #141: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #18: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #124: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #108: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #108: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #88: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #132: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #6: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #22: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #22: FAILURE in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #135: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kguiaddons build #138: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kguiaddons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #96: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #130: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #112: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemviews build #123: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemviews/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #146: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #133: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #107: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #115: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #139: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_karchive build #132: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_karchive/132/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, A build of 5.47 is underway in normal staging PPA today. So we can start doing merges and rebuilds during the week shoudl things be ready. Also renamed some branches in ka-metadata, so you may need to re-clone. Mostly so if going to have a few sepearte branches, to keep the experimental data for betas seperate from normal release stating
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #22: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/22/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> for cosmic only at this point ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #108: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcodecs build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcodecs/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #22: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #7: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #121: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #22: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #18: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #108: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfig build #102: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfig/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemviews build #18: FAILURE in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemviews/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #22: FAILURE in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #19: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #107: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #138: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #15: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #99: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #11: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #6: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #112: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #22: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #74: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #22: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #7: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #126: ABORTED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #26: ABORTED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #100: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #85: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #22: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #21: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #48: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #153: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #18: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #22: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #94: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #22: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #122: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #140: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2274: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2274: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2274: SUCCESS in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2274/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2275: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2275: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2275: SUCCESS in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #10: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #7: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #108: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #100: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #126: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #113: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #20: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #106: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #8: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #110: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #137: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #97: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #131: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #24: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #14: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #7: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #148: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #89: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #8: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #24: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #24: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #20: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #136: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #107: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #100: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #116: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #132: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #122: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #135: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #134: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #24: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt build #10: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #20: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #144: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #25: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #8: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #151: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #100: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #24: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #24: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #11: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #140: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #88: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #20: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #24: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #11: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #20: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #133: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #133: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #118: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #109: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #8: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #133: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #93: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #24: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #20: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #21: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #147: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kguiaddons build #139: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kguiaddons/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #70: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #116: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #93: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #24: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #16: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #19: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #24: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #15: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #7: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfig build #103: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfig/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #139: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #140: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #122: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_karchive build #133: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_karchive/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #24: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #108: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #24: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #24: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #24: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemviews build #124: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemviews/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #8: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #109: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #11: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #19: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #138: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #85: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #7: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #86: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #96: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #137: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #171: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #88: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #168: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #113: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #106: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #71: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #133: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #23: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #107: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/107/
<tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1757746/comments/2 \o/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1757746 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Please port your package away from Qt 4" [Medium,Triaged]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 👍🏼
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #7: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #20: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #78: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #142: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #84: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #12: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #64: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/64/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Hi @acheronuk I won't have time today and tomorrow for packaging/merges, but I will be for sure available starting from next tuesday so we can work toghether on the merges and possible bugs of the tooling. I think we will get everything in place for 5.47
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Next Tuesday is also the first day I won't be jetlagged and taking finals... ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So, I can help if y'all want.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Of course you are welcomed to help
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> We could have a mini-meeting that tuesday so I could give you some breifing about the new script
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sure.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #19: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #95: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #148: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #8: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #23: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #23: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons build #7: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcodecs build #7: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcodecs/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #23: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemviews build #19: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemviews/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #20: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #23: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #19: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #23: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #8: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #125: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #7: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #102: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #16: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #23: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #109: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #25: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #8: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #22: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #116: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #7: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #7: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #109: NOW UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #23: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #101: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #8: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/8/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sounds good :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #49: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/49/
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer_: Did you see you expired from ~motu? Did you plan on renewing or leaving it like that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #123: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #86: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #23: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #113: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #98: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #75: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #154: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #24: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #141: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #13: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #11: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #16: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #23: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #16: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/16/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> btw, spectacle replace ksnapshot .. however, the PrtSc button doesnt called spectacle when hit the buttpn
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #19: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #23: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #23: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/23/
<valorie> @myfenris you might have to look at your key combos
<valorie> works great here, but if you upgraded from a version with ksnap, it might have not gotten "transferred" to spectacle
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1110: SUCCESS in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #159: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #114: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/121/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #5: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-extras build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-extras/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-gdrive build #5: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-gdrive/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalzium build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalzium/3/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nm, barking up the wrong tree... I needed the slideshow package... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #3: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/3/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Online slide show is not working for me, has anyone ever tried it? https://dylanmc.ca/ubiquity-slideshow-preview/?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libqapt build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libqapt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_umbrello build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_umbrello/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_smb4k build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_smb4k/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-mycroft/3/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hmmm.... 1st time using bzr.... (the name fits....)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_milou build #3: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_milou/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kscreen build #3: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kscreen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotes build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_korganizer build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_korganizer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akregator build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akregator/4/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> lp says I cannot upload to lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu, but I assume am I able to submit a pull request, yes?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If so, I suggest changing a claim that's difficult to measure in text on slide 4: "The Kubuntu community consists of a group of individuals who made up one of the greatest teams in the open source community, working on various aspects of the distribution, providing advice and technical support, as well as helping to promote Kubuntu to a wider audience."
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Maybe something like this? "The Kubuntu community consists of a group of talentend and receptive individuals, working on various aspects of the distribution, providing advice and technical support, as well as helping to promote Kubuntu to a wider audience."
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarmcal build #3: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarmcal/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_amarok build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_amarok/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarm build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_baloo build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_baloo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kontact build #3: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kontact/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_purpose build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_purpose/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_syntax-highlighting/3/
<valorie> @DarinMiller yes please!
<valorie> although I'd like "people" more than "individuals"
<valorie> and perhaps dynamic, devoted, talented or something rather than "greatest"
<valorie> most *friendly* perhaps?
<valorie> friendly and helpful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #3: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kexi build #4: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kexi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #3: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #3: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kauth build #4: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kauth/4/
<KurousagiMK2> plasma-desktop version on eoan --> https://imgur.com/Q82Xopu
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: that is correct
<acheronuk> kubuntu-ci: oh, yeah. I see
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- acheronuk you may not issue bot commands in this chat!
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: ^^
<acheronuk> just some thing had not been push to git yet. doing now
<acheronuk> pushed. that will sort itself once some things build later in the morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeclarative build #3: ABORTED in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeclarative/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #6: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_smb4k build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_smb4k/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #64: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #33: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #54: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ruqola build #4: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ruqola/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeclarative build #4: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeclarative/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #34: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #53: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_smb4k build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_smb4k/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_smb4k build #5: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_smb4k/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_peruse build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_peruse/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_smb4k build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_smb4k/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #4: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-mycroft/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libqapt build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libqapt/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_smb4k build #6: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_smb4k/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_smb4k build #50: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_smb4k/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_smb4k build #5: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_smb4k/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #54: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2984: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2984/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2984: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2984/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2984: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2984/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #52: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #65: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/65/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I found the git repo for the slide show (https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu) and was going to submit a pull request, but I am unsure which branch to checkout.  I assume it's one of the  eaon-dev branches.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I also realize this effort is probably mute since we are entertaining calamares (https://phabricator.kde.org/T8252).  But, its been awhile since I've attempted PR's and wanted the practice.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2985: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2985/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2985: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2985/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2985: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2985/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> That is just the git import repo. I very much doubt you can propose to any branch there
<acheronuk> cyphermox: is there a git branch for slideshows, or is that still the bzr one?
<acheronuk> git *repo
<cyphermox> it's bzr
<acheronuk> cyphermox: thanks. seemed so, but launchpad can be a bit of a maze sometimes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> bzr branches seem old: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+branches
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> so confusing.... then what is this page? https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> f**ck knows
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk kicks launchpad
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller helps Rik kick lp....
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 🙈
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #42: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support build #4: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2986: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2986/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2986: SUCCESS in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2986/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2986: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2986/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
 * mamarley kicks LP with a steel-toed boot.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2987: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2987/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Perusing KCI  and looking for something simple to fix, I noticed k3b with this warning: k3b-i18n: empty-binary-package
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2987: SUCCESS in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2987/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So looking into the k3b debian packaging, I also notice the control file is not wrapped and sorted.  Is the lack of sorting due to debian merges not being sorted?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If the kubuntu packaging is fixed, won't the fixed be "stomped on" in the next applications merge with debian?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2987: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2987/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, That is because KCI removes those types of translations from the .install file, as a git clone of the source is missing them.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, yep
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Is k3b still on kde4 codebase?  The .install shows usr/share/applications/kde4/k3b.desktop as the install path.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, You must be in the wrong branch
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/k3b/tree/debian
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, That is master branch, which will be ancient from debian
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> branch says master at the top.  Am I doing it wrong (again)?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> You need a kubuntu_something branch
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I did not know the branch option even existed until now.  Good to know.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh, eoan control file looks much better!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> KCI uses the kubuntu_stable and kubuntu_unstable branches for builds
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I knew I must change the branch when editing the packages, but for some reason I did not realize I had to do the same on the web pages.  Seems so obvious now...
<vip> hi there, are your k-menu aligned properly in kde beta? mine is rather like centered
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> picture?
<vip> e.g. https://imgur.com/a/6Pmiye4
<vip> sorry, https://imgur.com/a/7oz4uYf
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 914x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/axN1X1YP/file_15562.jpg I gues mine could be considered misaligned also, but it hugs the bottom, so it feels normal/correct to me:
<vip> It was always aligned with left corners
<vip> I suppose the problewidthm is when bar is not 100% 
<vip> I suppose the problem is when bar is not 100% width
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have seen issues when running a 1600x1200 screen (secondardy monitor) next to 4K monitor where the menu will align with the bottom of the secondary or essentially halfway up the 4k monitor.  I use X to scale the 2nd monitor, and the probelm "disappeared". I will reboot without to test 5.16....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> brb....
<vip> Now, I've connected 2nd monitor, but the problem exists also when on one screen only
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 1280x508) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NsE06P52/file_15563.jpg alignment problems persists with 15.9 when secondary monitor is unscaled:
<vip> ok, so it is a bug, not my (old) configuration
<vip> gotta go, thanks DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, iI agree its a bug.  I thought I filed it, but i am struggling to find it now....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #4: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-workspace build #4: UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-workspace/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #53: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #4: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #8: UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krfb build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krfb/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/67/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-workspace build #5: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-workspace/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #48: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/48/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bp8vq3ckbJ/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> its happened again ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> $ sudo apt install libkf5purpose5 libkf5purpose-bin plasma-widgets-addons qml-module-org-kde-purpose … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … plasma-widgets-addons is already the newest version (4:5.15.90+p19.04+git20190526.2320-0). … Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have … requested an impossible situation or if you are using
<IrcsomeBot> unstable … distribution that some required packages have not yet been created … or been moved out of Incoming. … The following information may help to resolve the situation: … The following packages have unmet dependencies: …  libkf5purpose-bin : Depends: libkaccounts1 (>= 4:19.04.1+p19.04+git20190528.2347) but 4:19.04.1+p19.04+git20190526.2320-0 is to be installed … E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It will happen every so often. Should fix itself soon when kaccount-providers builds.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2988: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2988/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2988: SUCCESS in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2988/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2988: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2988/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell mimimize-all instead of show-desktop on the panel? opinion?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ^^ to et al.
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk scarpers to dentist
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk, I think Show Desktop is better because you would only minimize all to see the desktop. … Show Desktop in Plasma allows you to interact with the desktop files … and if you accidentally hit Show Desktop theres no negative you can just click it again. Minimize all is a full action that cant be undone. … I think there should be a right click -> Minimize All Windows option on the taskmanager widget though. Th
<IrcsomeBot> would be awesome
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> my personal solution for quick minimizing is Super + Down and I can minimize everything in seconds. … This is one of the shortcuts I wanted to change for Kubuntu 19.10 in my suggestions because I think the current setup is no ideal.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2989: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2989/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2989: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2989/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2989: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2989/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> just a reminder: … https://phabricator.kde.org/T10573 … https://phabricator.kde.org/T10570 … https://phabricator.kde.org/T10568 … https://phabricator.kde.org/T10567
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I've not forgotten. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I made some changes to the virtual desktops one :D
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> who is the KWin dev now that Martin is no longer the main guy?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I thinks its just mostly a 'team' thing now? Some may do more than others though
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I see David Edmonson quite frequently in the plasma contributions.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> ok cool thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> Survey: … 1. Who here uses the Window Switching method of "window above, below, left, right"? … 2. Have you heard of this function prior to now? … 3. Do you find it useful at all? … ——— … For context, these functions are available via the following shortcuts: … Meta+Alt+Up/Down/Left/Right
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 1. Nope. … 2. Vaguely. … 3. Doubtful.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> agreed. Though I'd go as far as to say these are worthless and redundant of Alt+Tab
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I just have a quite customized taskbar to do the job
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 1. Nope … 2. Yes … 3. Nope … I use meta-alt <arrows> for quick tiling.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk, the best and worst thing about Plasma lol
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @DarinMiller, I am curious about this. How do you do 1/4 tiling
 * mamarley didn't even know those existed, which isn't entirely surprising considering his general lack of knowledge of keyboard shortcuts.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @IrcsomeBot, lol to be fair, these shouldnt exist lol
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Meta-alt+Home/end/pup/pdown
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell, Yeah. I had my current setup with the 'smooth tasks' taskbar, when that existed. Now I have a slighly hacked setup using both the normal and icon only taskbar, to replicate how I had smooth-tasks set up
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Plasma lets you do this :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @DarinMiller, my setup is similar, to yours. What do you think of this https://phabricator.kde.org/file/data/isa4cpmfj6xtonjy2vwd/PHID-FILE-bedqdogrol36esuryckp/quick-tile-kwin-shortcuts.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Alt means I am altering the window size and location.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk, I have not heard of smooth tasks, now I am curious
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> oh forgot to mention, mine only uses Meta
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> Meta+ all those in the pic
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Meta-arrows moves (packs) windows in the respective direction.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @DarinMiller, is that your custom setup?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell, It was kde4
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk, many great things from 4 are still missing :( … we finally got a decent notifications system coming now . . . only been 5 years
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes my custom setup.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> what is pack window? I just tried this and it seems to just move windows around
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You are not allowed to make "finally" statements unless you contributed directly to the code. 😊
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @DarinMiller, it took 4 years for a notification history to comeback
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, where can i check status of the kaccount-provider build?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaccounts-integration/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I meant kaccounts-integration :/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so had kicked the wrong job
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> building now
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 👌
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> finally ..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following packages will be upgraded: …   kaccounts-integration libkaccounts1 libkf5purpose-bin libkf5purpose5 qml-module-org-kde-purpose riot-web
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> btw, i've raised this ... $ dpkg -l | grep plasma-workspace-wayland … ii  plasma-workspace-wayland                                     4:5.15.90+p19.04+git20190528.2200-0                                           amd64        Plasma Workspace for KF5 - Wayland integration
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> but i can't see to choose the wayland option at GDM3
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> tried uninstalled and re-install .. no luck
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> anyone can advise
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> haven't tried with SDDM yet
<vip> hi
<acheronuk> vip: hi :)
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2990: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2990/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2990: SUCCESS in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2990/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2990: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2990/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/47/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> hola
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Hi
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2991: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2991/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2991: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2991/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2991: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2991/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I made some changes to the website but not big changes just like small word changes and things instead of get help for example changes to help and support. …  I do plan to make some bigger changes when I have the time to do so so it looks cleaner and more polished
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/K7mWJwN8/file_15594.mp4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #238: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: try iso initrd fix from Neon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_bin_only: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/238/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_bin_only
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_package: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/238/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_package
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #158: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #158: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #158: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #2 for job iso_disco_stable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2992: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2992/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2992: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2992/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2992: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2992/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_disco_stable_amd64 build #2: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_disco_stable_amd64/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #3 for job iso_disco_stable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #1 5 mo 21 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_disco_stable_amd64 build #3: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_disco_stable_amd64/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #239: FIXED in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: more try
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #159: SUCCESS in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #159: SUCCESS in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #159: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2993: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2993/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2993: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2993/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #4 for job iso_disco_stable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #1 5 mo 21 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2993: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2993/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_disco_stable_amd64 build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_disco_stable_amd64/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #9 for job iso_disco_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_disco_unstable_amd64 build #9: SUCCESS in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_disco_unstable_amd64/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #71: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap2 build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap2/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/71/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sddm build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sddm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #6: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalutils build #5: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalutils/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkgapi build #5: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkgapi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalzium build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalzium/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_milou build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_milou/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-extras build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-extras/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kscreen build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kscreen/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #72: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krfb build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krfb/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktnef build #3: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktnef/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_amarok build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_amarok/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata build #4: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarmcal build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarmcal/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-search build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-search/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kinfocenter build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kinfocenter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksieve build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksieve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #6: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_umbrello build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_umbrello/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libqapt build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libqapt/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calendarsupport build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calendarsupport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #4: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_eventviews build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_eventviews/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarm build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_korganizer build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_korganizer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_baloo build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_baloo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #3: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #3: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_purpose build #4: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_purpose/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_syntax-highlighting/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kauth build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kauth/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #7: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/4/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2994: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2994/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2994: SUCCESS in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2994/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2994: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2994/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2995: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2995/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2995: SUCCESS in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2995/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2995: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2995/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #68: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_user-manager build #6: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_user-manager/6/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #72: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaccounts-integration build #60: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaccounts-integration/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kblog build #7: FAILURE in 6 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kblog/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktnef build #7: FAILURE in 6 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktnef/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-browser-integration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kteatime build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kteatime/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_telegram-qt build #48: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_telegram-qt/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knetwalk build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knetwalk/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_konversation build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_konversation/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kimagemapeditor build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kimagemapeditor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kgeography build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kgeography/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_palapeli build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_palapeli/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kate build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kate/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze-plymouth build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze-plymouth/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwordquiz build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwordquiz/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_konquest build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_konquest/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktimer build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktimer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmahjongg build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmahjongg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khangman build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khangman/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksshaskpass build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksshaskpass/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksysguard build #7: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksysguard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-vault build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-vault/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-nm build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-nm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kfourinline build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kfourinline/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwallet-pam build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwallet-pam/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadiconsole build #7: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadiconsole/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksystemlog build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksystemlog/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland-integration build #63: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland-integration/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kigo build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kigo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kget build #5: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kget/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksudoku build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksudoku/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kgamma5 build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kgamma5/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #52: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #47: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #43: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_granatier build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_granatier/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_cantor build #5: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_cantor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #61: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaccounts-providers/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-grub build #60: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-grub/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #63: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_isoimagewriter build #53: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_isoimagewriter/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #5: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_systemsettings build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_systemsettings/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_drkonqi build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_drkonqi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-gtk-config build #5: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-gtk-config/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sweeper build #52: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sweeper/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdeedu-data build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdeedu-data/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #69: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #53: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmouth build #60: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmouth/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreport build #47: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreport/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #58: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_rocs build #65: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_rocs/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kruler build #62: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kruler/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #67: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkmahjongg build #58: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkmahjongg/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #58: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmix build #60: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmix/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_bomber build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_bomber/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kamoso build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kamoso/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #67: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #59: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_qtcurve build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_qtcurve/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_keditbookmarks build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_keditbookmarks/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdf build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdf/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #65: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #56: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #67: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_elisa build #7: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_elisa/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kapman build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kapman/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalgebra build #5: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalgebra/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdev-python build #5: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdev-python/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kruler build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kruler/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-pa build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-pa/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_sweeper build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_sweeper/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kspaceduel build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kspaceduel/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kbruch build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kbruch/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #34: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_rocs build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_rocs/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdev-php build #5: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdev-php/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapidox build #59: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapidox/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #50: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_parley build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_parley/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktorrent build #5: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktorrent/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_minuet build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_minuet/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #52: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-send-file build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-send-file/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-gdrive build #7: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-gdrive/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_step build #45: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_step/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kanagram build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kanagram/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kajongg build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kajongg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kamera build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kamera/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #55: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plymouth-kcm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_lokalize build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_lokalize/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapptemplate build #53: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapptemplate/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_picmi build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_picmi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kig build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kig/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdialog build #53: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdialog/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblog build #58: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblog/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_artikulate build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_artikulate/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze-gtk build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze-gtk/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcolorchooser build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcolorchooser/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #49: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_spectacle build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_spectacle/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_milou build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_milou/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kinfocenter build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kinfocenter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_keditbookmarks build #43: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_keditbookmarks/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kbounce build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kbounce/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #66: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kscreen build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kscreen/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmix build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmix/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_poxml build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_poxml/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kiriki build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kiriki/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmag build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmag/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_falkon build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_falkon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #50: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kqtquickcharts/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #5: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #66: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akregator build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akregator/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kpkpass build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kpkpass/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #9: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kjumpingcube build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kjumpingcube/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #5: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kiten build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kiten/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_latte-dock build #63: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_latte-dock/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kpat build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kpat/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_smb4k build #8: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_smb4k/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdb build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdb/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksnakeduel build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksnakeduel/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontactinterface build #60: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontactinterface/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeedu-data build #51: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeedu-data/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kgpg build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kgpg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #38: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcron build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcron/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kshisen build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kshisen/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-text-ui build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-text-ui/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmplot build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmplot/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_oxygen build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_oxygen/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_cervisia build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_cervisia/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knavalbattle build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knavalbattle/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kfloppy build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kfloppy/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalc build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalc/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_konqueror build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_konqueror/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_step build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_step/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwalletmanager build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwalletmanager/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kaccounts-providers build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kaccounts-providers/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcharselect build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcharselect/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdiamond build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdiamond/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_sddm-kcm build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_sddm-kcm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-call-ui build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-call-ui/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kompare build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kompare/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwrited build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwrited/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kbreakout build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kbreakout/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-sdk build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-sdk/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_dragon build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_dragon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_krfb build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_krfb/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kturtle build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kturtle/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kfind build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kfind/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kgoldrunner build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kgoldrunner/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kbackup build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kbackup/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knotes build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knotes/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_klines build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_klines/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwayland-integration build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwayland-integration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kactivitymanagerd/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_lskat build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_lskat/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khelpcenter build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khelpcenter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmenuedit build #5: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmenuedit/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kopete build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kopete/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_killbots build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_killbots/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktouch build #7: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktouch/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #7: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdeconnect-kde/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwave build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwave/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #7: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-integration build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-integration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_eventviews build #7: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_eventviews/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kleopatra build #7: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kleopatra/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkcompactdisc build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkcompactdisc/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksirk build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksirk/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_dolphin build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_dolphin/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_klickety build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_klickety/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kblackbox build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kblackbox/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-dev-scripts/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kolourpaint build #5: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kolourpaint/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ark build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ark/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kproperty build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kproperty/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-dev-utils build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-dev-utils/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_marble build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_marble/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarm build #7: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktimer build #56: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktimer/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kollision build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kollision/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_blinken build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_blinken/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-stash build #35: FAILURE in 6 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-stash/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwrited build #61: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwrited/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdialog build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdialog/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdebugsettings build #56: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdebugsettings/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdav build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdav/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #42: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_katomic build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_katomic/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-contact-runner/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdebugsettings build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdebugsettings/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kqtquickcharts build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kqtquickcharts/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dragon build #58: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dragon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-kded-module build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-kded-module/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmplot build #60: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmplot/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kapptemplate build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kapptemplate/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-auth-handler/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcachegrind build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcachegrind/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-contact-list build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-contact-list/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkcddb build #47: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkcddb/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_filelight build #60: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_filelight/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #74: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_krdc build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_krdc/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plymouth-kcm build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plymouth-kcm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_bluedevil build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_bluedevil/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_print-manager build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_print-manager/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_filelight build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_filelight/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktuberling build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktuberling/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_gwenview build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_gwenview/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmines build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmines/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksane build #64: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksane/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkexiv2 build #43: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkexiv2/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksquares build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksquares/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-approver build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-approver/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #62: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #52: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #75: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_drkonqi build #67: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_drkonqi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_bovo build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_bovo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #59: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #6: FAILURE in 6 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #55: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #52: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #56: FAILURE in 6 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #50: FAILURE in 6 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #63: FAILURE in 6 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #66: FAILURE in 6 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfloppy build #61: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfloppy/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_krita build #13: FAILURE in 6 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_krita/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krfb build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krfb/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #69: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #5: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/5/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kigo build #7: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kigo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_cervisia build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_cervisia/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze-plymouth build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze-plymouth/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-gtk-config build #6: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-gtk-config/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kamera build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kamera/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kiriki build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kiriki/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdf build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdf/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_blinken build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_blinken/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kapman build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kapman/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcron build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcron/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_dragon build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_dragon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_artikulate build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_artikulate/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalgebra build #6: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalgebra/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_filelight build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_filelight/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #47: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdebugsettings build #57: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdebugsettings/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #53: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapidox build #60: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapidox/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #56: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontactinterface build #61: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontactinterface/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #66: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkcddb build #48: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkcddb/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdav2 build #54: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdav2/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_keditbookmarks build #44: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_keditbookmarks/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #75: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #39: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_drkonqi build #68: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_drkonqi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmplot build #61: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmplot/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_latte-dock build #64: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_latte-dock/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #52: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_minuet build #7: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_minuet/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_drkonqi build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_drkonqi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #7: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kimagemapeditor build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kimagemapeditor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_klines build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_klines/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kig build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kig/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kajongg build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kajongg/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-kded-module build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-kded-module/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kbounce build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kbounce/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmix build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmix/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdialog build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdialog/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kqtquickcharts build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kqtquickcharts/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kgeography build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kgeography/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kolourpaint build #6: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kolourpaint/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-approver build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-approver/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kaccounts-providers build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kaccounts-providers/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcharselect build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcharselect/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmousetool build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmousetool/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kolf build #7: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kolf/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktuberling build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktuberling/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ark build #7: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ark/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kturtle build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kturtle/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_granatier build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_granatier/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ffmpegthumbs/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kgoldrunner build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kgoldrunner/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksquares build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksquares/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kjumpingcube build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kjumpingcube/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plymouth-kcm build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plymouth-kcm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools build #7: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-dev-utils build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-dev-utils/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_user-manager build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_user-manager/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kamoso build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kamoso/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_palapeli build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_palapeli/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_cantor build #6: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_cantor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_killbots build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_killbots/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kpat build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kpat/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kspaceduel build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kspaceduel/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kfloppy build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kfloppy/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-pa build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-pa/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_svgpart build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_svgpart/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-contact-list build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-contact-list/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_bovo build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_bovo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmag build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmag/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmplot build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmplot/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_milou build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_milou/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_systemsettings build #7: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_systemsettings/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_konqueror build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_konqueror/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kblackbox build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kblackbox/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze-gtk build #7: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze-gtk/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_picmi build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_picmi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwave build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwave/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-gdrive build #8: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-gdrive/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_sddm-kcm build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_sddm-kcm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmouth build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmouth/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdev-python build #6: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdev-python/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kteatime build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kteatime/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_spectacle build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_spectacle/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_konsole build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_konsole/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kbruch build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kbruch/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktorrent build #6: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktorrent/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdebugsettings build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdebugsettings/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #7: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kactivitymanagerd/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #53: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #50: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfloppy build #62: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfloppy/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #68: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #67: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeedu-data build #52: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeedu-data/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland-integration build #64: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland-integration/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_filelight build #61: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_filelight/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #68: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #60: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-stash build #36: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-stash/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwrited build #62: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwrited/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #35: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_konversation build #7: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_konversation/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_falkon build #7: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_falkon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kget build #6: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kget/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kopete build #7: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kopete/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #10: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_telegram-qt build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_telegram-qt/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_isoimagewriter build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_isoimagewriter/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_rocs build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_rocs/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #63: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreport build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreport/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plymouth-kcm/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmix build #61: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmix/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkmahjongg build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkmahjongg/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kqtquickcharts/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapptemplate build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapptemplate/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-grub build #61: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-grub/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/1134782255220568064
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #73: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdialog build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdialog/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sweeper build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sweeper/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_step build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_step/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #56: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #66: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #6: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmenuedit build #6: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmenuedit/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_krita build #14: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_krita/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knotes build #7: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knotes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarm build #8: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #7: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #6: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter build #7: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akregator build #7: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akregator/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #8: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mbox-importer build #8: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mbox-importer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadiconsole build #8: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadiconsole/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_marble build #7: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_marble/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #8: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kproperty build #7: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kproperty/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #6: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #3: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #3: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2996: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2996/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2996: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2996/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2996: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2996/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_eventviews build #8: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_eventviews/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #4: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #4: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2997: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2997/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2997: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2997/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2997: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2997/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaccounts-integration build #61: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaccounts-integration/61/
<IrcsomeBot> <Eickmeyer> @acheronuk, That looks awesome! ...and chilly.
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-02
<valorie> @eickmeyer Winter Is Coming
<Eickmeyer> valorie: Brace yourselves.
<valorie> today was *warm*
<valorie> nice breeze now though
<Eickmeyer> I've been outside with my laptop pretty much all day. Barbequed hamburgers for the fam in the outside kitchen.
<Eickmeyer> Retractible awning out, folding chairs out, it's been nice.
<valorie> there has been some pollen out that my sinuses object to but my hubby is gone for a week so it's me watering the bushes and hanging baskets etc.
<Eickmeyer> Yep. I'll probably be throwing the air purifier on high tonight.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2998: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2998/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2998: SUCCESS in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2998/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2998: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2998/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2999: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2999/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2999: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2999/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2999: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2999/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-25
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-26
<mamarley> RikMills: I guess you're probably already aware of this, but at some point systemsettings5 in 5.18.90 stopped working with "The desktop file $FILENAME could not be found." displayed for all the settings.
<RikMills> mamarley: nor. not sure how that could happen
<mamarley> RikMills: It doesn't display anything helpful if I launch it from Konsole and I did check to make sure that the files it referenced were installed.
<RikMills> mamarley: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kcmutils/5.70.0-0ubuntu3
<RikMills> I think that fixes it?
<mamarley> It does, thanks!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-27
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-28
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-29
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mparillo> 'Morning. Upgrading to Qt 5.14.2 this morning for GG, and got a funny pop-up for encfs saying that it cannot be trusted. I assume this would be alarming on a released version.
<mparillo> Other than that, after a re-boot, everything seems OK. I read somewhere that somebody had an issue with ksysguard consuming 100% of CPU, but according to top in a konsole, it is under 5% for me.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> does krita work?
<mparillo> Didn't test that one; it is not one of the default favorites ;-) Let me restart my VM and test (not that I am any kind of expert on krita).
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> it crashed on startup in my VM :(
<mparillo> Krita is not installed by default on GG, is it?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> No. the only reason I tested it on GG is that FF has a reported crash when closing. Found that on GG it crashed on starting
<mparillo> Sorry, I lost my WiFi, but I installed krita, started it, got the splash box, and it promptly crashed.
<Mamarok> there is no bup package in 20.04, is there a reason for this? I wanted to try it with kup
<RikMills> Mamarok: I have no idea at all what you are talking about
<Mamarok> kub is a backup tool for Plasma, and it can use bup which is a git-like backup tool. It was in almost all versions since xenial, up until Eoan, but not in focal
<Mamarok> without bub kub only uses rsync
<Mamarok> since we do have an integrated backup tool, would be nice to be able to use its full power
<valorie> hmmm, I recall some discussion about bup in -release
<valorie> possibly there were issues but it was "nobody's problem" so was dropped
<valorie> Mamarok: maybe file an ubuntu-bug bup
<valorie> see if it's already been reported
<Mamarok> I asked a question: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bup/+question/691041
<valorie> thank you
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-30
<DarinMiller> I may have accidently killed the IRC relay on the kubuntu channel....how do I fix?
<DarinMiller> When I removed the conversion of  the offending user, I also banned him... (I was unaware I had the power...) and subsequently  Telegrams says Darin Miller removed IRC...
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller sorted I hope
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Thanks Rik for fixing the bot.  Did you have to do something like this? https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/teleirc-sig/request-new-bot/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, No I just added the bot back to the channel as I might any user
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> From the Telegram side I assume?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yes
<mparillo> After today's GG updates, Krita successfully launches for me.
<mparillo> But after a File > Quit, I got a notification that it had closed unexpectedly
<mamarley> Has anyone else been having a problem where on Groovy, some (apparently just Qt) applications scroll twice as fast as they should with the mouse wheel?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I will be making a GG partition soon...
<Mamarok> oh my, bup is apparently made with Python2...
<Mamarok> in what century does that guy live?
<mamarley> Only some things are affected though.  For example, the chat view on Quassel is, but the nicklist is not.  The file list on Dolphin is, but Konsole is not.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I observer the same scroll behavior here.  Dolphin scrolls 8 lines per mouse wheel indent, konsole scrolls 1 line.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, I now have a trash can on my panel that looks more like a beer mug.
<mamarley> I'm thinking it might be a bug in Qt 5.14.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Or maybe a hacky attempt by the plasma team to emulate smooth scrolling?
<mamarley> That's not the feel I get from it.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I much prefer true momentum scrolling (slow spin, scoll by few lines, fast spin scroll by many with momentum).
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-31
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
